# [Official] 5GHz Overclock Club



## Wildcard36qs

*jealous


----------



## NCspecV81

oops...I went too far..


----------



## el gappo

Lmao fair enuf.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
oops...I went too far..










Now get a validation


----------



## Izvire

I'm missing.... 50mhz?!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izvire* 
I'm missing.... 50mhz?!

Loose the ram timings and super pi and push that fsb


----------



## NoGuru

lol I was going to make a 5 GHz club gappo, well cool, now you have the responsibility.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1037573


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
lol I was going to make a 5 GHz club gappo, well cool, now you have the responsibility.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1037573


----------



## NoGuru

What are we waiting for? Get this club cleaned up and looking nice!


----------



## el gappo

We only Have 2 members lol.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

add me to the list.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=442984


----------



## Typhoeus

When my new cooler gets here and we have a sub-0c night again around here I'm gonna be going for this full stop. Its been my goal since I first got my PC =P


----------



## Izvire

Yeah, when we get to those -15c temperatures again my goal is to break 5ghz


----------



## Dream Desire

Meh so close, i'll try and push it a little bit higher =/. This is on a normal un-altered water-cooling system.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1124944


----------



## NoGuru

I will recruit members if you want. I know CL3P can make it, MadMax has done it. Point is, "If you make it, they will come".


----------



## Aleslammer

I'd like in.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=814207


----------



## el gappo

Added









Anyone who can't make the cut please feel free to check out Noguru's rejects club







Sorry









Tell em where it's at man


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Added









Anyone who can't make the cut please feel free to check out Noguru's rejects club







Sorry









Tell em where it's at man









LMAO, This section will mostly cover it. http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/

Edit: Dam, El gappo, yours is an AMD. See folks, miracles do happen!


----------



## Dream Desire

Got it add me in =)

See signature.


----------



## Dream Desire

Bump, new op.


----------



## NoGuru

It's quite in our club. We need strippers and beer.


----------



## Aleslammer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
We need strippers and beer.

To old for strippers, just got back from the kitchen with a cold one.







.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aleslammer* 
To old for strippers, just got back from the kitchen with a cold one.







.

I'm old and married, but still like strippers. I will have a beer wit ya


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Man I cant hit 5GHz for the life of me. Ive been trying for like an hour and now I am the master of BSOD. Maybe I should start a BSOD club







I hate you guys! J/K


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
It's quite in our club. We need strippers and beer.

I hope to join this club some day.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Man I cant hit 5GHz for the life of me. Ive been trying for like an hour and now I am the master of BSOD. *Maybe I should start a BSOD club







I hate you guys!* J/K









LOL!


----------



## TheOcelot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Man I cant hit 5GHz for the life of me. Ive been trying for like an hour and now I am the master of BSOD. Maybe I should start a BSOD club







I hate you guys! J/K









I'd join it. I've only gotten 2 bsods in the history of my overclocking. One on my 4 GHz suicide run LOL


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheOcelot* 
I'd join it. I've only gotten 2 bsods in the history of my overclocking. One on my 4 GHz suicide run LOL

This is either complete bs or you are doing it completely wrong


----------



## TheOcelot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
This is either complete bs or you are doing it completely wrong









Not bs. I remember I got one at 3.4 GHz on stock volts and the suicide run :3. I needz water if I want more!


----------



## Sodalink

*** do you guys live in Antarctica and use liquid nitrogen? hehe

Maybe I'll join this club someday!


----------



## Regamaster

Wow a 5GHz OC Club, serious!?









I'm still trying to hit 4GHz, I'm soo yesterday..









Is anyone actually at 5GHz+ 24/7, and if so.. HOW!?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sodalink* 
*** do you guys live in Antarctica and use liquid nitrogen? hehe

Maybe I'll join this club someday!

No, Michiagian. My runs are all on air, just got to know how to tweak.


----------



## Drogdar

this club totally has the biggest epeen...

I bet most of them can't even run vantage tho


----------



## chatch15117

Just making sure... this is for a simple validation right? Not 5GHz 24/7 club right?


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
Wow a 5GHz OC Club, serious!?









I'm still trying to hit 4GHz, I'm soo yesterday..









Is anyone actually at 5GHz+ 24/7, and if so.. HOW!?

These overclocks are definitly not stable

Some p4's could do 5Ghz 24/7 I believe, but I am not sure as I wasnt really into overclocking back then.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Somenamehere* 
These overclocks are definitly not stable

Some p4's could do 5Ghz 24/7 I believe, but I am not sure as I wasnt really into overclocking back then.

Right, just a validation. Some of the Duels can run 5 GHz 24/7.


----------



## chatch15117

So uh... 4104MHz QPI is unsafe, no? (229 * 22 = 5.03GHz, 229*18qpi = 4104)

I don't want to fry the chip for a simple cpu-z and superpi run lol


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chatch15117* 
So uh... 4104MHz QPI is unsafe, no? (229 * 22 = 5.03GHz, 229*18qpi = 4104)

I don't want to fry the chip for a simple cpu-z and superpi run lol

If 4.45 is the highest you have got that chip, you got a long way to go.


----------



## Dream Desire

Maybe an i7 24/7 Vantage stable on phase.


----------



## radaja

Edited.
i get my 920 at 5Ghz for you soon
i will be back.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
im so pissed because i did 5Ghz on my old E8400 and never
did the validation just took the SS,but i am going to try again.
heres my old one without the validation,i know it doesnt count.
i will be back.
*[email protected] ddr1334 pl8*










Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 

*5Ghz Overclock club*

CPU-Z validation with your user name is required







Like so http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1039930


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
Edited.
i get my 920 at 5Ghz for you soon
i will be back.

I have faith in you radaja.


----------



## radaja

so far i got my i7-920 to 4.7Ghz.and im going to keep pushing until it hits 5Ghz


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regamaster* 
Wow a 5GHz OC Club, serious!?









I'm still trying to hit 4GHz, I'm soo yesterday..









Is anyone actually at 5GHz+ 24/7, and if so.. HOW!?

Liquid nitrogen lol


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
so far i got my i7-920 to 4.7Ghz.and im going to keep pushing until it hits 5Ghz

nice cpu there radaja ;]

What can you get your 870 up to?
I hit 4.1ghz x24 muliplier and 1.34v 173fsb


----------



## radaja

im going to find out soon.i havent really played with it yet
but im hoping that the P55A-UD7 and the 870 will be able to
to 5.0Ghz,because i cant get this 920 past 227bclk.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Wow, this is insane!!!! 5 Ghz!!!!!!!!!! Damn, do you guys use LN2 to keep these things running? LOL


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
im going to find out soon.i havent really played with it yet
but im hoping that the P55A-UD7 and the 870 will be able to
to 5.0Ghz,because i cant get this 920 past 227bclk.

Mine runs into 70C+ at 4.1ghz, and my Asetek lclc isn't as good as custom watercooling. I have no need to go higher though.

Curious to see your voltages and temps when you do mess with it.


----------



## LuckyX2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=466814

My E8500 on water at 5.1ghz.


----------



## Crucial09

537mhz fsb!? Dang thats high.
Nice.


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

I hope to have my Q9550 to 5.0 Ghz when I complete my watercooling. As I will have an absurd amount of radiator for cpu only.


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer* 
Wow, this is insane!!!! 5 Ghz!!!!!!!!!! Damn, do you guys use LN2 to keep these things running? LOL

It is just for validation.


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuckyX2* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=466814

My E8500 on water at 5.1ghz.









Nicely Done, Updated.


----------



## el gappo

965 at 5.2 on phase like the 955

e8400c0 at 5.2 @ 24 degrees due to a terrible mount.


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
965 at 5.2 on phase like the 955

e8400c0 at 5.2 @ 24 degrees due to a terrible mount.


Your too good for this club.








-Updated


----------



## LuckyX2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
537mhz fsb!? Dang thats high.
Nice.

I had a validation at 615mhz fsb but seem to have misplaced that...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dream Desire* 
Nicely Done, Updated.










Thank You.


----------



## Behemoth777

Just wait for next gen 32nm chips. You might see this club expanding a lot more than it is now.


----------



## Prelude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Just wait for next gen 32nm chips. You might see this club expanding a lot more than it is now.









haha here i come : P

I hit higher but it bsoded and im done stressing my system for the night so this is good enough for me tonight haha.
This is on water, check out my temps : P
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1185678

I got one with the vcore at 1.55v as opposed to 1.59v : D
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1185643

Superpi screen shot


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## go4life

This counts? 4999.94 MHz... I was unfortunate to capture it right when it dipped down under 5ghz lol... (And I first noticed it when I had sold the chip the day after...)
This was at 1.62v if I don't remember wrong, and it was stable through 3dmark06!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=497913

My 920 D0 could have done 5ghz too, if I had another motherboard with higher bclk limits!
It did 4.7ghz at 1.42v though


----------



## el gappo

This is the 5ghz club not the 4.99999999 club


----------



## go4life

Il put on Justin Timberlake - Cry me a river now...

lol


----------



## Dream Desire

Thread Updated.


----------



## Witchdoctor

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1114009


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dream Desire* 
Thread Updated.

No love for go4life eh?


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
No love for go4life eh?









Sorry I can only update the thread and not the rules, try to push that FSB for 5ghz even though you are so close.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dream Desire* 
Sorry I can only update the thread and not the rules, try to push that FSB for 5ghz even though you are so close.

It was at 5hgz... I was just unlucky to take the validation when it was 4.99994mhz!









Il try to find the superpi SS of it running the 0.00006mhz extra so you can see it was at 5ghz.

And I can't push the fsb on a setup I sold for over 1year ago


----------



## NCspecV81

Since apparently I hopped, skipped, and jumped past 5ghz with my last screeny. How's this =o)~ with a quick and dirty linx to boot!

errr just realized I done 8 threads instead of 4. Will that matter other than just making the gflops slow?

This is a 3949A372 batch if anyone is curious.

*edit* nevermind I just reran it and only difference was consisnt gflops and the calculated result.


----------



## NoGuru

Stable at 5 is anther story. Good job NC!


----------



## NCspecV81

still tweaking...


----------



## CL3P20

holdin out I guess.. cant believe I hadnt seen this thread before









highest fsb on crap IC's currently









highest fsb for 3d benching currently









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1133430


----------



## FtW 420

So far my only 5 ghz validation.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1076270










Stress testing at 5.0Ghz +. NCspecV81 you're a wildman, I love that s***.


----------



## Dream Desire

Updated, great job guys this thread is coming alive again.


----------



## PizzaMan

Add me plz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1183358


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Add me plz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1183358


Welcome to the club.


----------



## redhat_ownage

all i could get


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


all i could get











Very nice, however this thread requires a validation link using your user name. Once you get it welcome to the club.


----------



## redhat_ownage

damn i need moar ice then


----------



## TheOcelot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dream Desire* 
Very nice, however this thread requires a validation link using your user name. Once you get it welcome to the club.










can't you just use the superpi checksum to validate that?


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheOcelot* 
can't you just use the superpi checksum to validate that?

El Gappo and I agreed on the set rules, however if you can pass 1m SuperPi a simple validation should be a walk in the park.


----------



## el gappo

There is nothing to stop people stealing screenshots you see. validation + name is pretty fool proof.


----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## crantana

Please add me to this fine club...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1190836


----------



## Dream Desire

Thread Updated.


----------



## opt33

Mine from December with help of 5C outside temps/water cooled. 5ghz 1m spi, and 5.13 max validation both with 1.57 vcore.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=903950


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *opt33*


Mine from December with help of 5C outside temps/water cooled. 5ghz 1m spi, and 5.13 max validation both with 1.57 vcore.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=903950


I have never seen a i7 950 hit 5ghz here, well done.

----Edit; you must validate with your username for verification.


----------



## opt33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Desire*


I have never seen a i7 950 hit 5ghz here, well done.

----Edit; you must validate with your username for verification.


actually rge is my username on xtreme, anand, oc.com, etc all but here. I tried to register as rge, then realized I must have registered years ago as diff name....so stuck with it

no biggie, just thought I would throw mine in, but understand if you cant use it.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


965 at 5.2 on phase like the 955

e8400c0 at 5.2 @ 24 degrees due to a terrible mount.



Heheh I wish I had your cooling to try and reach that 965 of yours.
I've only gotten to 4.21Ghz & stable with just an H50... I try to boot higher.. a few secs in OS my system freezes.


----------



## Dream Desire

48h Bump.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

****!!! i MUST BE PART OF THIS ONE DAY!!! i got my i7 860 to 4ghz by bumping up the bus, obviously, then pushing the voltages... im running a little, hot so i might buy one of those compact liquid coolers, like the Crosiar H50 or something, but of couse my socket supporting. or mabey i can drop the voltages... anyone here got the 860 to go 4.1 GHz below 1.4v? i have an overvolt button so i can push the power as far as i want, but seriously, 5GHz is some demanding ****!!!

EDIT: RESERVED FOR MY ADDITION TO DA CLUB!


----------



## crantana

Here's a little update for you guys.....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1197546

I guess Im at the end....









Still.....good oc on h20....I am glad I have lots of rad...


----------



## crantana

Here's another.....http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1197589


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crantana*


Here's another.....http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1197589


Well done, you are climbing to the top of the list.









Thread Updated.


----------



## Dream Desire

To the Top!


----------



## el gappo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1244097

BUMPAGE!!!! Not maxed out yet, just a teaser


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1244097

BUMPAGE!!!! Not maxed out yet, just a teaser










Not to shabby. Have you decided on the max v's you'll give her?


----------



## el gappo

Gonna stick to 1.62ish. Scaling drops off so I'll save it for now







Need to sort out some windows oc utility first.


----------



## Dream Desire

Thread Updated.


----------



## CL3P20

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1246737


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


I'm missing.... 50mhz?! 










hertz dont it?


----------



## j0n3z3y

Ugggh....you guys are killing me







I've got a new window A/C that's been screaming "PHASE CHANGE PROJECT" @ me. I know the old girl has it in her....4.198Ghz aircooled validation from my sig rig.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1237213


----------



## GDawkins0810

Remove this post please.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1246737









You got the MILF above 600!!!









So what was it, ram, GTLs or what man?


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Add me as well, validation is in my sig.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
You got the MILF above 600!!!









So what was it, ram, GTLs or what man?

RAM...









before = boot at 578max.. setFSB for further clocking. NB only stable on 'Strong'..max of ~48ns latency

after = boot at 590max.. setFSB for further clocking. NB stable at 'Stronger'..max of ~46ns latency

..can clock to 630mhz FSB now before BSOD, with the same settings I was benching 583fsb for 3D







Promising doenst even explain it! Im pushing to break 650fsb now, to see what this mobo has left


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


RAM...









before = boot at 578max.. setFSB for further clocking. NB only stable on 'Strong'..max of ~48ns latency

after = boot at 590max.. setFSB for further clocking. NB stable at 'Stronger'..max of ~46ns latency

..can clock to 630mhz FSB now before BSOD, with the same settings I was benching 583fsb for 3D







Promising doenst even explain it! Im pushing to break 650fsb now, to see what this mobo has left


Squeeze it man

Finally got my DFI up to 570FSB again......then randum C1 error and now I'm playing with 450 FSB again. blah....


----------



## CL3P20

I think it wise I got rid of my DFI.. I would have shot myself dealing with those issues..That and I just know my MIIF way TOOOOO good!

OC for 580fsb+ = reset CMOS before CB... check temps @ -0... load 590*9 and go


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA*


Add me as well, validation is in my sig.


Updated.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Desire*


Updated.










ohmeh ..naow I am teh fastorz..


----------



## CL3P20

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1248497


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1248497

















CL's going to be leaving us for the 6Ghz club soon.


----------



## topdog

i've got a couple of recent validations

Intel 920 at 5027 mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1227756

Intel 347 at 5819 Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1246171


----------



## wumpus

please add me!
I finally broke it yesterday









proof in my sig!


----------



## PizzaMan

That's some screaming vCore you got there.


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


That's some screaming vCore you got there.


my first session, gotta learn how to do this right!


----------



## PizzaMan

Get you base clock where you need it, first. Then just multi/vcore step it up. I doubt you need that much vCore...yet.


----------



## cerealkeller

I should have joined the 4ghz club years ago. Had my Q9650 running at 4.1ghz for well over a year 24/7 and still works to this day. Got an Intel I7 980x now. 4 ghz, that's easy. Got 4.5ghz so far and will have 5ghz very soon. Running liqiud cooling on an EVGA x58 Classified mobo. No problem.


----------



## Dream Desire

Thread Updated.


----------



## BEEFKING69

Add me i5 K 655 5.1 on air http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1256780


----------



## Oo Alias oO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA* 
Add me as well, validation is in my sig.

You went from 2.8 to 5.25?

How the hell? xD


----------



## NCspecV81

Sad to say, but 5ghz really isn't impressive anymore.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Sad to say, but 5ghz really isn't impressive anymore.


I can see where it would be everyday stuff for you (the guy who runs & passes intelburntest at 5Ghz+), but most of us are still pretty hyped about it.
Could make a 6 or 7ghz club but without patch around you would get lonely in there (till more of us get better at it)...


----------



## PizzaMan

lol, not when you're running it 24/7.

Though, I hear ya. You got peeps like me hitting it on water.


----------



## Dream Desire

Bump.


----------



## Chimeracaust

lol this thread is awesome, but it should be called the "Honey I blew'd up the computer" thread. Good work though gentlemen.


----------



## Dream Desire

Let's keep these overclocks coming in.


----------



## NoGuru

Buuump!


----------



## rubicsphere

Hey guys I saw one of these Celerons on Ebay for $12 and couldn't resist. Turns out it is an engineering sample!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1308000

The motherboard would only allow up to 1.4V in the bios and it was 1.36V after Vdrop if anyone knows how i can increase the VCore this thing could fly.

PS: It was done on air with a Core Contact Freezer 120mm


----------



## takealready

How do you people sleep at night knowing that' you've rapped your cpu's like this? Have you no shame? I can't abelive that there are people like you around that take pride in torturing CPU's at 5 GHz+









So what if I'm at stock 3GHz









I'm callin' da cops....

...jealous


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's one of the funniest things I've seen this week. I love it.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*


Hey guys I saw one of these Celerons on Ebay for $12 and couldn't resist. Turns out it is an engineering sample!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1308000

The motherboard would only allow up to 1.4V in the bios and it was 1.36V after Vdrop if anyone knows how i can increase the VCore this thing could fly.

PS: It was done on air with a Core Contact Freezer 120mm


 BSEL - VID mod ...


----------



## Skillet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


My 920 D0 could have done 5ghz too, if I had another motherboard with higher bclk limits!
It did 4.7ghz at 1.42v though










I need some help. I want to get my i7 920 on PX658D premium to 5.0 -5.3 -5.5gz.

I get stuck on 21x multiplier and 222 bclk where tuner won't allow it to go higher.
I've tried some different pci-e bus speeds but not any luck to boot. 
I can get to 4.6 without a problem.
Any proven suggestions?
I seen there are hardware mods on some boards to get past the hump, and evga classified apparantly has no problem.

Also I want to run at least all 4 cores I don't care if HT is on or not.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
BSEL - VID mod ...









This is what i was thinking but i need to buy a conductive pen. I found this one which i think will work for the Celeron D.

http://www.tipidpc.com/viewtopic.php?tid=98439&page=1


----------



## TheOcelot

I hope to join once my i5 550 comes in. Hopefully I can get my hands on a dice pot too









Bump :3


----------



## Drogue

This is CPU clock RAPAGE! You guys are my heroes. I will join your club one day... by that time this may be an 8GHz club.

Str8 Insanity!


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1343901


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1343901


Nice OC!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1343901












Welcome to the club.

What VID is that thing?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*











Welcome to the club.

What VID is that thing?


Oh, I've been in the club with Air, this is my first DICE entry.

I can't remember what the VID is right now, and last night was thrown toghter in a hurry so I will get orginized and do some REAL benching soon.
I think the VID is average though.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


oops...I went too far..











O_O I think you beat the AMD Tweakers or whatever their name is that put a quad under liquid helium. Do a 3DMark05 test and see what score you can get! You might win and cap the record for an AMD quad!

I realize that I just quoted a post from back in February but still... it's not every day you see a CPU with a 100% overclock. XD


----------



## H3||scr3am

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...50_5000.23_mhz


----------



## Cotton

Please add me to the list.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368293

Air.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cotton* 
Please add me to the list.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368293

Air.

Nice work Cotton! Didn't I just teach you how to OC a few months back?

Make sure you submit that validation to HWBOT for some points.

The club has not been updated in a while, my E8500 is still not added.


----------



## Th0m0_202

anyone hit 5 on air with a phenom?


----------



## el gappo

Think me and NCspec have both had 4.8+ no 5gig yet tho.


----------



## bob808

nice work guys- impressive!


----------



## Th0m0_202

im gonna try with mine now before i hand over my cpu to my lil brother >.<


----------



## el gappo

Good luck, it would definitely be a first.


----------



## Th0m0_202

damn mobo wouldnt boot







fsb was @325 LOLOLOL ill try on wensday when i get my 555be


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I like this club! It's one I'll probably never be a part of, but one I'll always enjoy visiting


----------



## Th0m0_202

your on water spider!!! you can if you try


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202* 
your on water spider!!! you can if you try









Not with this chip lol. Hitting 4 is proving to be difficult enough as is!


----------



## dracotonisamond

hmm. i have like 5 old 3.4~3.8GHz P4's i could beat the nuts off of to try to see 5GHz just for fun









i might do that today.


----------



## akrEAGLE

5.2Ghz @1.59v: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368212

Yay!


----------



## mllrkllr88

P4 631 @ 5.5Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1365219

Please add me to the list, thanks!


----------



## Dream Desire

Updated.


----------



## Lostintyme

5GHZ: Under LN2's potential but over water cooling and air.


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...50_5000.23_mhz

Is that voltage reading right, because if it was that's the lowest voltage I have ever seen for 5ghz.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1376596


----------



## NoGuru

Can I get an update? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1379427


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Can I get an update? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1379427

Thread Updated.


----------



## OC Nub

Core i5-660 5ghz.

Gigabyte P55A-UD6, 2x1gb HyperX, W7. LinX 25 passes, water cooling.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Nub* 
Core i5-660 5ghz.

Gigabyte P55A-UD6, 2x1gb HyperX, W7. LinX 25 passes, water cooling.

Tom?


----------



## OC Nub

Hey, how are you man? Havent seen you much since you were on the golden C batch q9650. Just starting looking around this forum the other day. Glad to see you, and a few other names I recognise.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Nub* 
Hey, how are you man? Havent seen you much since you were on the golden C batch q9650. Just starting looking around this forum the other day. Glad to see you, and a few other names I recognise.

HEY, great to see you here! I have yet to do a major bench on the 9650 but its coming soon. Congrats on the nice OC.


----------



## OC Nub

^ Thanks, the Clarkdale chips are a blast to play with.


----------



## radaja

*OC Nub*,thats simply amazing!!!! 5.0GHz 25 runs of LinX

and heres my submission

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1393755


----------



## OC Nub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


*OC Nub*,thats simply amazing!!!! 5.0GHz 25 runs of LinX

and heres my submission

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1393755












Thanks radaja

Nice job with your new e8600.


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Nub* 
Core i5-660 5ghz.

Gigabyte P55A-UD6, 2x1gb HyperX, W7. LinX 25 passes, water cooling.

Nice Job however I need a validation link in order to rank you on the board. Thanks.

Thread Updated.


----------



## OC Nub

^Thanks, just wanted to post that run, it was my highest mhz LinX run. I am back on my X58, will have to validate next time I install the P55.


----------



## Chiller-Pure

here is my list, please at to the list :

i7 980X @ 5.497 GHz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF

W3540 @ 5.168 Ghz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF

Celeron 347 @ 6.195 GHz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF

Pentium 4 515 @ 5.75 GHz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF

E8600 @ 6.13 GHz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF

Celeron 346 @ 5.918 GHz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF

Pentium 4 540 @ 5.525 GHz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF

E8400 @ 5.22 GHz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF

Pentium 4 955 D EX @ 5.372 GHz ~ Chiller-Pure PROOF


----------



## el gappo

Nice collection there









http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...40_25sec_781ms


----------



## Chiller-Pure

thanks, soon i start with P4P800 vmods and ln2 all kinds of cpu's benching on s478 socket lol


----------



## rubicsphere

Hey I'm not on the list??


----------



## PapaSmurf

Did you ever ask to be? From what I can tell you never did.


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Did you ever ask to be? From what I can tell you never did.


looks like he posted a cpuz validation here.
*5GHZ Overclock club* post #126


----------



## PapaSmurf

I saw that, but I don't see him asking to join. That could very well be why he wasn't.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I saw that, but I don't see him asking to join. That could very well be why he wasn't.

Can I be on the list? pretty please


----------



## razr m3

your voltage to get 5.3GHz is what mine needs to get 3.6... thats amazing, you got a great chip


----------



## Dream Desire

Hey sorry guys for taking so long, was on vacation. Updating in progress as well as a change in grouping of the charts. Stay Tuned...


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rubicsphere* 
Can I be on the list? pretty please

Added, welcome to the Club.


----------



## Amdoverclocker2

please any know how get 5 ghz on amd phemo II


----------



## TheOcelot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amdoverclocker2* 
please any know how get 5 ghz on amd phemo II

Dry ice. Good ram and motherboard. Good chip. And patience.


----------



## wumpus

update pl0x









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1397248


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wumpus* 
update pl0x









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1397248

Nice!


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


update pl0x









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1397248


Updated


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


update pl0x









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1397248


wow nice bclk








oh and also nice frequency


----------



## Orestes

only 500MHz away...


----------



## nolonger

Got a few entries:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1316036 - Phenom II 955 at 5200.02MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1417073 - Core i3 530 at 5102.61MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1242706 - Core i5 650 at 5124.93MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1272324 - Core i7 860 at 5003.25MHz


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1418617


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1418617

Amazing result! I really like your benching mate, keep it up!


----------



## 8ight

My stupid E8500 won't go anywhere past 4.8.. stupid chip.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *8ight* 
My stupid E8500 won't go anywhere past 4.8.. stupid chip.

DICE/LN2 time?


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *8ight* 
My stupid E8500 won't go anywhere past 4.8.. stupid chip.

The colder you can get it the better it should do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Amazing result! I really like your benching mate, keep it up!

Thanks.Ditto nolonger!


----------



## miahallen

I guess I went a little too far as well








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1117469

edit - oops, I can't forget this one:


----------



## PizzaMan

Nice!! Might have to start a 7Ghz club down the road.


----------



## SharkGTX

Hi there. Here is my i7 920 OC result on h20!!!
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...920_5111.2_mhz


----------



## NoGuru

Nice 920!

I forgot to submit this one http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451702


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nice 920!

I forgot to submit this one http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451702


Nice!
on Water ?


----------



## ben h

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1462448








guess ill leave this right hur


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Looks like I have to take out my P4 524 3.06GHz once again and this time use more than 1.55v and 4868MHz...
Oh and instead of using a 400-500 RPM Nexus fan I'll use a better one this time


----------



## nolonger

Few updates on my scores:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1435851 - Phenom II at 6000.64MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1445571 - Core i5 650 at 5548.84MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1435855 - Core i7 920 at 5002.76MHz


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

1.68v and 1.728v, RIP.


----------



## nolonger

These chips can take more.


----------



## PizzaMan

6Ghz nice!!!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


6Ghz nice!!!


Meh I set my limit to 1.8V, but it seemed like I didn't correctly insulate my friends board, we were getting all sorts of weird errors. Wouldn't boot at lower than that and etc.


----------



## Tucker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


oops...I went too far..











dear lawd, duck and run its gonna blow.

nice man, i think the record is somewhere near 8ghz if your trying for it lol...


----------



## Chiller-Pure

8.199Ghz is record with a Cedar Mill cpu.

With that AMD you will not get +7ghz.


----------



## Tucker

yeah when people overclock that high is usually for compeitions, when they do that they hand pick the boards and cpus from the factory.

i will try to get in here though, i just need to clean my radiator for my h70 before i want to try it, sure it won't get too hot, but i don't want to risk anything, don't have the money to replace it.


----------



## SharkGTX

Hey, I got a i7 920 @ 5132Mhz on Water loop!!!
HWbot: http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...20_5132.11_mhz (The system photos available there







)
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1472612
Screen:








I got the 4th place in WORLD rating in i7 920 on h20 category, and 1st place in Ex-USSR countries!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharkGTX* 
Hey, I got a i7 920 @ 5132Mhz on Water loop!!!
HWbot: http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...20_5132.11_mhz (The system photos available there







)
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1472612
Screen:








I got the 4th place in WORLD rating in i7 920 on h20 category, and 1st place in Ex-USSR countries!

That is amazing and dangerous at the same time! I love it!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

is mine on here, i cant see the spreadsheet at work.


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
That is amazing and dangerous at the same time! I love it!

Thanks















I love my EVGA CLASSIFIED (fully watercooled!)


----------



## nolonger

Yup, it's on the spreadsheet.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharkGTX* 
Thanks















I love my EVGA CLASSIFIED (fully watercooled!)









i love my classy to, gonna re do my loop some day and OC to the sky again, i got 4.5ghz in the summer in phoenix when it was 110 outside lol. i now live where it gets -1f outside so OC HERE I COME.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1389389

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1418617


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


i love my classy to, gonna re do my loop some day and OC to the sky again, i got 4.5ghz in the summer in phoenix when it was 110 outside lol. i now live where it gets -1f outside so OC HERE I COME.


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work people.
I don't think Desire is updating this thread anymore. I think someone else should take the tread over if the OP is cool wit dat.
I will nominate NoLonger, he is good at updating threads.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Agreed,


----------



## mm67

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1420742


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm67*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1420742


Result -








Voltage - О_0


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm67*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1420742


LOL, sweet!


----------



## nolonger

PM'ed OP.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


PM'ed OP.


Your the man NoL!


----------



## Dream Desire

Hey Sorry guys, been moving house and it's been a bit hectic.
Updating everything I have missed and this thread will be up to date in a few minutes.
Thanks for your patience,
Dream


----------



## Chiller-Pure

all righty, thanks man.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Desire*


Hey Sorry guys, been moving house and it's been a bit hectic.
Updating everything I have missed and this thread will be up to date in a few minutes.
Thanks for your patience,
Dream


Thanks for keeping this up to date!


----------



## charliehorse55

Could be in soon, just got this:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1494331

That was on water cooling, with a 25C ambient. I will soon be testing with a -15C ambient, we'll see what will happen.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *charliehorse55* 
Could be in soon, just got this:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1494331

That was on water cooling, with a 25C ambient. I will soon be testing with a -15C ambient, we'll see what will happen.

1.59 would get you there.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Oops, thought this was the 6 gig club,lol,jk
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1493469


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
1.59 would get you there.

My motherboard only allows +0.389v, which comes out to 1.52-1.531v. Unless there is a secret way to boost this voltage further?

I'm on an MSI P55A-GD55.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Hmm after i move ill be putting my pc in front of an AC and i should get over 5ghz can do 4.5 with low voltage and HT on..I shall return in a week and when ever i get my net on!


----------



## charliehorse55

Just realized HT was on. I'm not benching anything, just going for a validation run. Will HT be better left on or off?


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charliehorse55*


Just realized HT was on. I'm not benching anything, just going for a validation run. Will HT be better left on or off?


Off if you are struggling to get 5ghz bc of voltage.
You will get there with ht off


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Off if you are struggling to get 5ghz bc of voltage.
You will get there with ht off

At 4.9 I made it to the desktop once, didn't get to validate. At 5 I got to the login screen.

Slushbox here we come...


----------



## charliehorse55

I am new member of the 5 GHz Overclock club! WOOT!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1495480

5.012 GHz - 1.552 Vcore/1.312 VTT, everything else stock.


----------



## Killam0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charliehorse55*


I am new member of the 5 GHz Overclock club! WOOT!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1495480

5.012 GHz - 1.552 Vcore/1.312 VTT, everything else stock.


that with an i5... your crazy man








that isnt your daily OC is it?

nice job


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killam0n*


that with an i5... your crazy man








that isnt your daily OC is it?

nice job










This isn't even my CPU! My cpu is a 7750 @ 3.2 on air (for now)

Right now I'm doing testing on power consumption and overclocking (my test were done at much lower overclocks). I was bored so I went for 5 GHz!

I tested it at 4.2/1.32v stable.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


Oops, thought this was the 6 gig club,lol,jk
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1493469


Nice work, almost thought you were going to stop benching but looks like your still cool in my book









Quote:



Originally Posted by *charliehorse55*


I am new member of the 5 GHz Overclock club! WOOT!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1495480

5.012 GHz - 1.552 Vcore/1.312 VTT, everything else stock.


Nice job.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *charliehorse55* 
This isn't even my CPU! My cpu is a 7750 @ 3.2 on air (for now)

Right now I'm doing testing on power consumption and overclocking (my test were done at much lower overclocks). I was bored so I went for 5 GHz!

I tested it at 4.2/1.32v stable.

Whos system is that then ? lol


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Whos system is that then ? lol

Borrowed a rig from the computer store I work at.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *charliehorse55* 
Borrowed a rig from the computer store I work at.

Lol +1 from me nice work


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *charliehorse55* 
Borrowed a rig from the computer store I work at.

Better not fry that computer then! or damage it in anyway lol


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crucial09* 
Better not fry that computer then! or damage it in anyway lol

Yep! It's a good thing that motherboard limited me to 1.55v or else I might have gone higher....

It is a 32nm chip after all, 1.55v is a lot already.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charliehorse55*


Yep! It's a good thing that motherboard limited me to 1.55v or else I might have gone higher....

It is a 32nm chip after all, 1.55v is a lot already.


Doesn't that chip have integrated graphics?
And whats the difference in that chip and the i7 750,
besides 660 having 2 core with ht and having 32nm


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Doesn't that chip have integrated graphics?
And whats the difference in that chip and the i7 750,
besides 660 having 2 core with ht and having 32nm


It does have intergrated graphics, so if your motherboard has video out connectors on it you can use it with a 660.

The 660 and 750 are totally different chips:

750
-------------
4 Cores
2.66 GHz Clock Speed
45nm

660
--------------
2 Cores + HT = 4 Threads
3.33 GHz Clock Speed
32nm
Integrated graphics chip


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Seems I never joined this









See signature!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i would like to join....
i7 920 on a UD7
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1499685


----------



## crantana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Seems I never joined this









See signature!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
i would like to join....
i7 920 on a UD7
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1499685

Where have you guys been???


----------



## sharpshoooter82

my cpu cant even hit 4ghz.....


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crantana* 
Where have you guys been???









working on trying to get here....


----------



## someone153

Hey I should join this! The link is in my sig!

E8600's are really really fun!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sharpshoooter82*


my cpu cant even hit 4ghz.....


There's a club for that. See my sig for the link.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *someone153*


Hey I should join this! The link is in my sig!

E8600's are really really fun!










Agreed, I am going to try and see if I can get to 5GHZ stable on air with mine.
edit
Didnt get there.


----------



## saint19

If I add a custom LCS to my sig rig, Do you think that I can get the 5GHz+? With my current cooler I get high temps.


----------



## battlecryawesome

When i went to water I was able to go from 3.5 to 3.75 with my q66, but that was stable and kept temps under 71 .


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saint19* 
If I add a custom LCS to my sig rig, Do you think that I can get the 5GHz+? With my current cooler I get high temps.

You MIGHT be able to validate @ 5 on water with 1.6v+ if you use a slushbox.

Worth a shot if you want in!


----------



## someone153

Quote:


Originally Posted by *charliehorse55* 
You MIGHT be able to validate @ 5 on water with 1.6v+ if you use a slushbox.

Worth a shot if you want in!

Nah, you don't need a slush box. You just need a low ambient temp, water cooling, and about 1.55-1.6V. You should be able to validate that.


----------



## saint19

What do you think that is the max voltage that I can set to my CPU with water cooling? 1.7V maybe?


----------



## Dream Desire

Updated, great work guys
This club is starting to come alive.


----------



## crantana

Please update mine as well.......2 validations in my sig.......thanks.


----------



## Crucial09

^^^^ jesus 1.799V?!?!!?

Its gonna blow!

And your 5.2ghz validation doesn't show the voltage??


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

A ton of people opt to use an older version of cpuz... This way we can't see how many volts they used to obtain that OC. Nature of the beast i guess.


----------



## crantana

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


A ton of people opt to use an older version of cpuz... This way we can't see how many volts they used to obtain that OC. Nature of the beast i guess.


It comes out like that when I use eleet....it's easier to get valid. file with eleet, it has a 'brink OC' button that automatically save a cvf file evrytime you up the clock...

Look at my e8400 valid......I used cpuz.....had to beacuse the validator doesnt work with older versions


----------



## crantana

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


^^^^ jesus 1.799V?!?!!?

Its gonna blow!

And your 5.2ghz validation doesn't show the voltage??


hey man.....your the only other newf Ive seen here







.....1.799 is wrong....more like 1.58


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crantana*


hey man.....your the only other newf Ive seen here







.....1.799 is wrong....more like 1.58


I saw another newfie on here. lol
Your the second I've seen on here by'

Frosty88 is newfie

http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=112207

What part of the rock do you live on?
I'm in the avalon peninsula by Bay Roberts.
Edit: just saw your location haha


----------



## amstech

Hey alright a couple 930's on thur!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

so eLeet uses an older version of cpuz?
it's no biggie to me... just couldn't understand why.

oh.... i see now

Quote:



Validated by EVGA Validator 1.02


gotcha..


----------



## crantana

another lil update.......
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1510173


----------



## PizzaMan

Board is serving you well. Keep it.


----------



## SharkGTX

Hi! I got a new (improved) result on my i7 920 on watercooling loop!

5215.92 Mhz [1.693V]
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...20_5215.92_mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1511093


----------



## Shigshwa

Holy crap, what temps do you guys get on water? I bet you would need at least 3 4x120mm radiators to get anything near cool(Maybe that is a bit much)!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharkGTX* 
Hi! I got a new (improved) result on my i7 920 on watercooling loop!

5215.92 Mhz [1.693V]
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...20_5215.92_mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1511093










Very nice! Although now I feel kinda fail that I haven't gotten my 920 that high on ln2 yet... Damn impressive man!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shigshwa* 
Holy crap, what temps do you guys get on water? I bet you would need at least 3 4x120mm radiators to get anything near cool(Maybe that is a bit much)!

Most of us only dream about doing that on water. SharkGTX must have a fantastic setup & balls of steel...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Most of us only dream about doing that on water. SharkGTX must have a fantastic setup & balls of steel...


I would like to see pics of a setup that can pull this off.

How about a trade for a nice i7 950 Shark? Never been turned on yet.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 

Most of us only dream about doing that on water. SharkGTX must have a fantastic setup & balls of steel...

I think he has his rad out in a snow bank.


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shigshwa*


Holy crap, what temps do you guys get on water? I bet you would need at least 3 4x120mm radiators to get anything near cool(Maybe that is a bit much)!


39C idle temp on Core i7 920 @ 5215Mhz [1.693V] with 11C inside!
I got a 9x120mm EXTREME Radeiator [MO-RA 2 PRO]


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Very nice! Although now I feel kinda fail that I haven't gotten my 920 that high on ln2 yet... Damn impressive man!

Most of us only dream about doing that on water. SharkGTX must have a fantastic setup & balls of steel...


Thanks man!!!









I'll try to be the champion of the world on h20 overclocking the i7 920...
I have to a just +2bclk to get it!!!

Quote:



How about a trade for a nice i7 950 Shark? Never been turned on yet.


I will sell the 920 on spring 2011. The price is 500$. There are 2 people, who want it already!
I can sell it here. Not a problem


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I think he has his rad out in a snow bank.


No! I just opened the window (outside -7C)


----------



## SharkGTX

*Here is my pics of setup:
*







*Схема контура (мониторы убранны):*


----------



## NoGuru

That is one beast of a machine Shark. Two thumbs up


----------



## Izvire

Finally did it!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1512247


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


Finally did it!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1512247


Way to go!


----------



## AxEmAn

Nobody hitting 5ghz on a Phenom?
If I could hit 2 volts vcore I might try to boot up to 5, lol
I'm gonna give it a go anyways


----------



## FuRy88

Would you accept Pentium D 5GHz ....... ???!! xD xD


----------



## Ando

655K @ 5Ghz

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio..._655k_5000_mhz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Shark, I've seen smaller rad's in semi trucks.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Shark, I've seen smaller rad's in semi trucks.









HAHAHA.
your radiator is literally as big in the honda civic 97 I just worked on. No joke.
Small rad for a car but you can say you have a car sized radiator for you computer


----------



## Dream Desire

Thread Updated.


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FuRy88*


Would you accept Pentium D 5GHz ....... ???!! xD xD


Yep, all processors are accepted here.


----------



## decimator

Once Sandy Bridge comes out, this thread is blowin' up for sure...


----------



## saint19

My EK is on the way, so, just install it and start to get the 5GHz


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *decimate* 
Once Sandy Bridge comes out, this thread is blowin' up for sure...

When sandy bridge comes out I think there will be a 6ghz club for people who water cool their's


----------



## miahallen

5GHz LinX stable on water anybody?


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miahallen* 
5GHz LinX stable on water anybody?


















stable? oh my word...
lol


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miahallen* 
5GHz LinX stable on water anybody?


















Wow, simply amazing. Just need a validation link and I can add you to the list


----------



## Ando

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miahallen* 
5GHz LinX stable on water anybody?


















Wow....um...wow - whats your bios settings to hit that?


----------



## micul

hello
can you add me to : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1480927


----------



## dixson01974

Dixson01974
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1477239


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miahallen* 
5GHz LinX stable on water anybody?










Now go for a non-stable validation run at 5.5 GHz+


----------



## nolonger

I'm gonna have to try 5GHz on water once I manage to mount my CPU block on. Man, I love water cooling, lol!


----------



## Dream Desire

Updated.


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Desire;11572661*
> Wow, simply amazing. Just need a validation link and I can add you to the list


Post #193 (see below)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ando;11573552*
> Wow....um...wow - whats your bios settings to hit that?


I don't remember







Just did it for fun....it's not in my daily rig








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;11617652*
> Now go for a non-stable validation run at 5.5 GHz+


from post #193:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miahallen;11046812*
> I guess I went a little too far as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1117469
> 
> edit - oops, I can't forget this one:


here's the link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1094061


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work miahallen. Link seems to be broke but the pic works great.


----------



## miahallen

fixed


----------



## SharkGTX

Take a look on my Core i7 920 @ 5090Mhz on AIR!!! (with ambient temp 7C):
Air cooler: Prolimatech Armageddon + 2x 140mm Nanoxia DX14 1200rpm

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1090814_sharkgtx_cpu_z_core_i7_920_5090.5_mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1536915


----------



## miahallen

Nice chip there Shark


----------



## SharkGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miahallen;11656047*
> Nice chip there Shark


Yeah. I have a 5216Mhz on it on water


----------



## saint19

I hope join to the club soon, today I receive my EK water block.


----------



## Dream Desire

Updated.


----------



## Lostcase

anyone get 5Ghz on a 1090T on air?


----------



## TheCh3F

Might as well join
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1052654


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCh3F;11710005*
> Might as well join
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1052654


hey btw, still got that board.
killed it a while ago, and finally got around to calling foxconn.
sending it in on tues to get the socket fixed









shame you arent benching DICE more often, or if you are, at least posting results....you have gone to the evil side: cases!


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


hey btw, still got that board. 
killed it a while ago, and finally got around to calling foxconn. 
sending it in on tues to get the socket fixed









shame you arent benching DICE more often, or if you are, at least posting results....you have gone to the evil side: cases!










I <3 that bloodrage.... just payed for a 4-way classy and a sweet 920... it might be time to rip my DICE pot off my UD3L that's sitting in my basement.


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCh3F;11710168*
> I <3 that bloodrage.... just payed for a 4-way classy and a sweet 920... it might be time to rip my DICE pot off my UD3L that's sitting in my basement.


hell yes brotha!

gotta do some benches at 5 now









achieving it is nothing now!


----------



## Milamber

5.72Ghz


----------



## miahallen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostcase*


anyone get 5Ghz on a 1090T on air?


The Corsair H50 + cold air got my buddy Slappa (from OCForums) to 5GHz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*

Hey guys

Taking advantage of winter, I just broke 5GHz with cold air on my 1090T.

Enjoy






*Phenom II X6 1090T

Corsair H50 Watercooler (Performs Like High End Air)

Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5

5GHz Core #1, 3000NB, 2000MHz 7-9-6 Ram*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1519214







[/CENTER]


His thread is here.


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Milamber*


5.72Ghz



















Looks great, I just need a validation link under your forum name and I can add you to the list.


----------



## el gappo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1554492

5.7 on single stage


----------



## underworld

lol ive only ever been capable of reaching 4.4ghz on a phenom x2 555 BE edition and in the right hand that that thing can get alot higher wats your secret, up the voltages , fsb but anyways why is it on my motherboard it never allows me to go over 1.5 volts on the cpu i dont know if its the cpu or mobo limit or maybe sumthing else that i dont know about


----------



## CL3P20

6.2ghz - i5 655k LN 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1473030


----------



## Dream Desire

Updated.


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1570787


----------



## wumpus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1554371


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work Wump!


----------



## nolonger

Nice work NoGuru and Wumpus! Some very nice scores there!


----------



## wumpus

looking good there yourself noguru1

and thanks nolonger, and btw thats my only core 2 chip FYI








it should do 6Ghz 01 on Ln2 I think....great chip, just needs more cold!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;11867750*
> looking good there yourself noguru1
> 
> and thanks nolonger, and btw thats my only core 2 chip FYI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it should do 6Ghz 01 on Ln2 I think....great chip, just needs more cold!


Hoping to try that very chip this year still.


----------



## Dream Desire

Updated.


----------



## A-Dub

Amazing stuff, I hope to join soon. Best oc for me so far is 4.6 on water...crashed when trying to validate. I'm planning on giving a dice slushbox a try, hopefully I can hit 5ghz on that setup.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Got a new one in my signature!


----------



## A-Dub

Well, I have tried and failed. I set up a dice slush box and tried for 5ghz. Temps were good but I hit a serious wall at 4950mhz.
























It appears I still have a lot to learn. It was still a lot of fun, I'll get there eventually.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A-Dub*


Well, I have tried and failed. I set up a dice slush box and tried for 5ghz. Temps were good but I hit a serious wall at 4950mhz.
It appears I still have a lot to learn. It was still a lot of fun, I'll get there eventually.


Anyone who puts that much effort into it gets a A++ in my book.








Great job!


----------



## PeterWar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Anyone who puts that much effort into it gets a A++ in my book.








Great job!


I second that, wonderfoul job!

I'm now on my quest to 5Ghz, but first I want to get it 100% rockstable with all cores at 4.5Ghz for 24/7 use.


----------



## dixson01974

AMD 560 BE 5.0ghz.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1477239


----------



## yuksel911

watch 2nd







xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa HD5900 series ... + 6535mhz cpu i7 980x on DX10 XAXAXAXAXAX!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A-Dub;11909368*
> Well, I have tried and failed. I set up a dice slush box and tried for 5ghz. Temps were good but I hit a serious wall at 4950mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears I still have a lot to learn. It was still a lot of fun, I'll get there eventually.


What voltage were you actually running for vCore? You could try using AMD Overdrive to lower the multiplier on all cores except for one and go up on one core only to try for those 5GHz!

Good job anyhow! Anxious to see you break the 5GHz barrier!


----------



## A-Dub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


What voltage were you actually running for vCore? You could try using AMD Overdrive to lower the multiplier on all cores except for one and go up on one core only to try for those 5GHz!

Good job anyhow! Anxious to see you break the 5GHz barrier!


I validated 4800 at 1.55v, anything over took a huge bump in volts. It took 1.775 to validate 4949mhz.

Yeah, gappo gave me a few tips for my next try.


----------



## charliehorse55

I sense a large influx of members in this club with Sandy Bridge being released...


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charliehorse55*


I sense a large influx of members in this club with Sandy Bridge being released...


Yea, updating as we speak. It's going to get a bit hectic here over the next while.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Fortunately they won't be able to touch me.


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Fortunately they won't be able to touch me.


What do you mean?


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Fortunately they won't be able to touch me.


You mean not yet


----------



## AK-47

someone should make a 5ghz 24/7 stable club


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;11953446*
> You mean not yet


Nah, SB doesn't clock with cold. Get it colder than ~-15C and you'll run into tons of issues. So basically someone would have to hit 6GHz on air/water.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;11953693*
> Nah, SB doesn't clock with cold. Get it colder than ~-15C and you'll run into tons of issues. So basically someone would have to hit 6GHz on air/water.


I also doubt they will get the higher validations, but I am unhappy about what sb will do to our scores at lower clocks. Mike got a 2500k & the scores he is getting kinda makes me want sb.
He will probably be posting in here soon...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;11954204*
> I also doubt they will get the higher validations, but I am unhappy about what sb will do to our scores at lower clocks. Mike got a 2500k & the scores he is getting kinda makes me want sb.
> He will probably be posting in here soon...


The problem with SB is that even though it sucks for extreme cooling, those of us who use dice/ln2 will still need to buy them because tons of noobs on air are taking global points in SPi 1M/32M and Pifast.


----------



## CL3P20

SB = air or subzero.. the days of in-between cooling mediums are fizzling out. The tiny cores just generate heat too quickly in a small space.


----------



## saint19

Somebody knows what is the max voltage that I can set to a 1090T with my current components?


----------



## Skiivari

Funny how there's this 5ghz oc club, and then there's the 1 and 2..
But it's also funny that i havent seen even one 5ghz overclock in this thread :/


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skiivari*


Funny how there's this 5ghz oc club, and then there's the 1 and 2..
But it's also funny that i havent seen even one 5ghz overclock in this thread :/


I do see your point, the 1 & 2 Ghz overclock clubs are for overclock on top of stock, this one is for 5ghz overall but they don't really specify anything.
I hope to get 5Ghz on top of the stock clocks someday...


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


The problem with SB is that even though it sucks for extreme cooling, those of us who use dice/ln2 will still need to buy them because tons of noobs on air are taking global points in SPi 1M/32M and Pifast.


If Intel can fix the cold bug for Sandy Bridge Dice/LN2 might actually be a viable option for SB. The reason (I think) that Sandy Bridge doesn't scale as well with temperature is because of the new new Digital VRM setup. As you lower the CPU temperature it detects this and lowers the voltage going to the chip (as cooler chips need less volts). This would also explain the cold bug as around -15- -20C is around where a CPUs temperatures sensors bonk out, and the chip may be trying to set it's own voltage below what it needs to run. Intel could easily fix this by adding a thermoresistor that overrides the digital VRM autoscaling when the CPU goes below 0C. This would fix the cold bug and make the chip much more responsive to extreme cooling.

Thoughts?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charliehorse55*


Intel could easily fix this by adding a thermoresistor that overrides the digital VRM autoscaling when the CPU goes below 0C. This would fix the cold bug and make the chip much more responsive to extreme cooling.

Thoughts?


They're gonna take a couple of months to think of that and call it Ivy Bridge.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charliehorse55*


If Intel can fix the cold bug for Sandy Bridge Dice/LN2 might actually be a viable option for SB. The reason (I think) that Sandy Bridge doesn't scale as well with temperature is because of the new new Digital VRM setup. As you lower the CPU temperature it detects this and lowers the voltage going to the chip (as cooler chips need less volts). This would also explain the cold bug as around -15- -20C is around where a CPUs temperatures sensors bonk out, and the chip may be trying to set it's own voltage below what it needs to run. Intel could easily fix this by adding a thermoresistor that overrides the digital VRM autoscaling when the CPU goes below 0C. This would fix the cold bug and make the chip much more responsive to extreme cooling.

Thoughts?


 Not sure where you got your info.. VRM's are mobo related though, and are always moddable. The CB you refer to is CB for mobo not CPU.. and SB benches just fine on LN2.


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Not sure where you got your info.. VRM's are mobo related though, and are always moddable. The CB you refer to is CB for mobo not CPU.. and SB benches just fine on LN2.


Just an educated guess







. Something has to change with temperature, as the resistance of the chip changes. If the voltage was remaining the same cooler temperatures would equal lower temperatures (unless there is a way to lower resistance without increasing clocks??). Since the clocks don't seem to be affected by temperature too much I assume that the voltage is somehow changing with temperature.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


and SB benches just fine on LN2.


You obiously know something we dont.


----------



## PizzaMan

Gotta remember, SB is new tech and there is a maturing stage. Give it some time and I'm sure we'll see more and more people freezing them.


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1599909


----------



## alancsalt

Definitely eligible for The [Unofficial] BCLK Klub (FSBs Welcome) Darned good!


----------



## KURTZ

no results for SNB yet?


----------



## Acroma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


oops...I went too far..











NCspec, 6.5Ghz+ and it still doesn't do under 10? *** AMD......


----------



## Capwn

Proof


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;12047206*
> Proof


First Sandy Bridge


----------



## roflolol

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1604188

VICTORY!

ON AIR!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roflolol*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1604188

VICTORY!


Nice job! Don't forget to tell them it was on air







makes the quest that much sweeter.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflolol;12060360*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1604188
> 
> VICTORY!
> 
> ON AIR!


Well done sir.







: I know how much work that took.


----------



## ckybam3

add me pls

I got a superpi benchie if you want that too

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606347

on an h50.


----------



## reflex99

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1567243

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606285

i can haz?


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12080791*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1567243
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606285
> 
> i can haz?


what are you putting on these chips to get such great ocs?


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


what are you putting on these chips to get such great ocs?


Cream cheese, jk.


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;12080977*
> Cream cheese, jk.


So thats the secret tim now a days? good to know brb gunna reseat


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


what are you putting on these chips to get such great ocs?


I like to use salsa, it seems to be the best


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I like to use salsa, it seems to be the best


That spicy would burn the cpu and heat it up no?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


That spicy would burn the cpu and heat it up no?


actually, it has an inverse effect on CPUs


----------



## Slappa

555 X2 Phenom II

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1602473










Phenom II X6 1090T

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1476722


----------



## Dream Desire




----------



## Canis-X

Got it!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1636323


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Canis-X*


Got it!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1636323


----------



## Templeviper

Nice job Buck! Here is my 5Ghz submission.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1636131


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Templeviper*


Nice job Buck! Here is my 5Ghz submission.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1636131


As per the first page you'll need to redo that with your OCN User Name in the Submitted By Field to be accepted.


----------



## Sheyster

Validation link in sig...


----------



## baker18

e3300 @ 5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1638916


----------



## Dream Desire




----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;12272031*
> e3300 @ 5ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1638916


! I have one of those in the shop where I werk!

Do you fold and if so, what's your PPD for that chip??


----------



## PapaSmurf

There's no way it will fold at that clock speed as it wouldn't even be close to 24/7 stable. With the limited cache, only 2 cores, and the probable 3.5 to 3.8GHz stable OC it might get 2,000 to 2,500 PPD.


----------



## Jonesey I7

No sig for this club? Bummer.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


No sig for this club? Bummer.


 its 'cuz we are all trying to get our 6ghz badges







..still separates the men from the boys I guess now that SB has brought 5ghz on air as a reality


----------



## PapaSmurf

How this?

*Sig Link*

Code:


Code:


[center]:clock:[thread=678487][b]_.=5 GHz Overclock Club=._[/b][/thread]:clock:[/center









*_.=5 GHz Overclock Club=._*


----------



## Canis-X

I like it....well done PapaSmurf!!


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem. I just made the appropriate changes to the sig for the 4gig club.


----------



## AMDMAXX

I just hit 5Ghz on my SB system last week I will get a cpu-z of it and post it... when I put the lights in it tonight... It was stable on an intel standard burn test... w/o hyperthreading... havent tried with... but I primed and I wasent stable with it on... so idk...


----------



## kikicoco1334

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1425058
would that work


----------



## PapaSmurf

It should.


----------



## hoss331

My 2600k on cold water 5.773ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1655001


----------



## ehpexs

2500k @ 5.3 - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1650940


----------



## DOM.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1358493

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1532365

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543878

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1492085


----------



## ehpexs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.;12368753*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1358493


That's an amazing overclock


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.;12368753*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1358493
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1532365
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543878
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1492085


7ghz on a celeron!
holy [email protected]

You need to start a 7ghz club. Very nice OC


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucial09;12369645*
> 7ghz on a celeron!
> holy [email protected]
> 
> You need to start a 7ghz club. Very nice OC


there is a 6GHz + Elite club already.
http://www.overclock.net/general-processor-discussions/882256-6ghz-elite-overclock-club.html

i got a few new toys yesterday.... 2 new Asus Commando's plus i got a lot of celly's and p4's to play around with. i got a celeron 347 that does 5.6 with 1.4v on water.. gonna try some dry ice today..


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehpexs*


That's an amazing overclock


thks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


7ghz on a celeron!
holy [email protected]

You need to start a 7ghz club. Very nice OC


thks i got 3 more to try out









Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


there is a 6GHz + Elite club already.
http://www.overclock.net/general-pro...lock-club.html

i got a few new toys yesterday.... 2 new Asus Commando's plus i got a lot of celly's and p4's to play around with. i got a celeron 347 that does 5.6 with 1.4v on water.. gonna try some dry ice today..










i been looking for a Commando but cant find any









how may clubs are there on ocn lmao


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

there are to many clubs. but the idea behind the 6+ club was to end it there. anything beyond 6 belongs there...

ya i had been searching for a Commando for awhile, bought one from here and it was DOA.
i live really close to someone that had 2 Commando's sitting and he wasnt using them. So i bought 2 for the price of buying the 1 DOA one. pays to have good friends and know the right people sometimes.

Quote:



SS-7 Phase / F1EE LN2


serious hardware there... i got 2 Gemini's oh and a new unreleased dice base for the Gemini.... pays to live close to the Man....


----------



## sockpirate

Just want a bit of direction , i will eventually be trying to be a part of this club . Right now getting ready to start testing . Here is my preliminary baseline i have so far , getting a feel for the 5.0 ghz clock on this chip.

Here is a link to the thread i have going.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l#post12369091

Any input here would be extremely valuable, gladly tossing out rep to those who lend this noob a hand


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


there are to many clubs. but the idea behind the 6+ club was to end it there. anything beyond 6 belongs there...

ya i had been searching for a Commando for awhile, bought one from here and it was DOA.
i live really close to someone that had 2 Commando's sitting and he wasnt using them. So i bought 2 for the price of buying the 1 DOA one. pays to have good friends and know the right people sometimes.

serious hardware there... i got 2 Gemini's oh and a new unreleased dice base for the Gemini.... pays to live close to the Man....


I got a p5b deluxe fully modded for cpu-z was my first mb i got when new

and once you go ln2 its never the same lol i got the ss modded for cards not but only one i tryed it on has been a 8800gts 320mb


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya i got a modded 8800 gts 640 sitting here, but need to get a Fat from Vince. And im yet to go LN2, i will this spring though, need to get a Dewar 1st


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehpexs*


2500k @ 5.3 - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1650940


You'll probably need to redo that with your OCN User Name in the Submitted By Field as per the instructions in the very first post of the thread.


----------



## Dream Desire

Thanks to PapaSmurf for a 5ghz Sig


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Desire*


Thanks to PapaSmurf for a 5ghz Sig










No problem. I got the hang of doing them when I was figuring out how to fit as many as I did in my sig. I can crank one out fairly easily and quickly now.

Now stick it in the first post so everyone can find it.


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654686


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656309


----------



## AMDMAXX

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656640



















I'm sure I could lower the voltage a bit...


----------



## Sheyster

Updated 5.3 GHz validation in sig...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1657675


----------



## tito13kfm

My updated 5GHz

Completely changed my bios around to achieve stability and keep temps a little more sane.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1661752


----------



## baker18

just an update on my E3300 on a single stage

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1658144


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDMAXX;12391014*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I could lower the voltage a bit...


Looks Great


----------



## XeloX

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668802

I have done a 1 hour Blend test to ensure stability.

=)


----------



## tito13kfm

Posted this in the 4GHz club, figured I'd update here as well.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668792

2500k @ 5.2GHz on a $30 air cooler


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Pentium 4 Action.
Testing on Dice, LN2 To Follow.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668556


----------



## A.Slappa

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1669250

thanks to me mate Acekombatkiwi we get me new rig out to 5.0

add me to list ?


----------



## XeloX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A.Slappa;12466280*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1669250
> 
> thanks to me mate Acekombatkiwi we get me new rig out to 5.0
> 
> add me to list ?


4994.9 MHz
Im afraid thats a no-go sir


















Also, its not on your name.


----------



## DOM.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668570


----------



## Dream Desire




----------



## sti-06

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1688227


----------



## col musstard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sti-06*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1688227


such a fitting 1337th post


----------



## baker18

I3 530

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1689464


----------



## Dream Desire




----------



## baker18

e8400 on a single stage. 5ghz wohooo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690367


----------



## DOM.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1695297


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i3 530 testing on dice.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1696275


----------



## Inteller

Inteller
On air, 5003MHz
i7 980X
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369721


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

5184.75 MHz
i5 760 on Dice
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1709591


----------



## Shiveron

You should update Hoss331's i7 2600K voltage in the spreadsheet. The CPU-Z he was using was pre-sandy bridge and did not report correct voltages. If you click the 2600k link in his signature, he is using the correct 1.56.3 cpu-z which reports correctly, and shows his 2600K as sitting at 1.692v.

I'll post mine here in a while. Doing some stability testing for my 24/7 OC.


----------



## Shiveron

Add me to the club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1710275


----------



## Dream Desire

Sorry for the long wait.


----------



## baker18

e8400 update.

got a better board to play with. 600 here i come.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716900


----------



## virus86

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718738

I need to tinker with the auto settings.


----------



## chillgreg

Me again 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1719453


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg;12788861*
> Me again
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1719453


Make sure to use your forum name when doing the validation, otherwise I can't add you to the list.


----------



## DOM.

best out of two







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720866


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.;12797250*
> best out of two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720866


Nice.... You're a Beast.... all the good hardware ..
Quote:


> P67A-UD5-B3


Hmm, where from, i didn't think they were available yet???


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Desire;12790818*
> Make sure to use your forum name when doing the validation, otherwise I can't add you to the list.


At least you were polite









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720797


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;12797352*
> Nice.... You're a Beast.... all the good hardware ..
> 
> Hmm, where from, i didn't think they were available yet???


i wanted 5.5+ but i got lucky and got the same batch lol... ones okay i guess but the other still needs work.... but doesnt look its better then that one


















http://www.centralcomputers.com/commerce/catalog/results.jsp?sort=4&category_id=1604&manufacturer_id=1093&czuid=1300595597015


----------



## phaseshift

going to make my debut here, is cpu-z 1.57 okay to use for the club?


----------



## AJsez

Can I join?
2500k 5ghz @ 1.37 vcore










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716233


----------



## DOM.

this is the max out of two... 2nd maxed at 5ghz









anyone wanna buy them









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1722759


----------



## Allamand

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1724813

I know it is .95Mhz off, blame that on Windows


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Allamand*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1724813

I know it is .95Mhz off, blame that on Windows










The difference isn't Windows. The difference is the clock generator on the motherboard. It's normal for them to shift slightly. Maybe he'll let it slide, but I know most of the clubs won't.


----------



## Allamand

Well, time to up the bus a couple, had it to 102, but becomes unstable just from that little "Bump"

5018.81 MHz now, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1724830


----------



## PapaSmurf

This club isn't about stability. It's about how high you can get it to clock. It only needs to be stable long enough to get a CPU-Z Validation.


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allamand*


well, time to up the bus a couple, had it to 102, but becomes unstable just from that little "bump"

5018.81 mhz now, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1724830


wow!!!:d


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


This club isn't about stability. It's about how high you can get it to clock. It only needs to be stable long enough to get a CPU-Z Validation.


Well in that case.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1622708


----------



## Sohryu76

here we go:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1726472

both clubs.


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12822718*
> Well in that case.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1622708


Holy Mackeral!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :O


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12822718*
> Well in that case.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1622708


BOYD! You need to give this cpu to me


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;12838348*
> BOYD! You need to give this cpu to me


I know. I can only imagine what a good overclocker could do with it. lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12838565*
> I know. I can only imagine what a good overclocker could do with it. lol


Maybe Kill it?


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12838565*
> I know. I can only imagine what a good overclocker could do with it. lol


whats the highest multi it can boot with ? i got one that boots with 54 multi







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12838974*
> Maybe Kill it?


mine are still alive... now need to sell them to get new ones.. i dont think i can make a fs there here on ocn


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.;12839244*
> whats the highest multi it can boot with ? i got one that boots with 54 multi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine are still alive... now need to sell them to get new ones.. i dont think i can make a fs there here on ocn


Not until you get 35 Rep. But you can look in the Wanted Section of the Marketplace and respond to posts looking for them.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12839489*
> Not until you get 35 Rep. But you can look in the Wanted Section of the Marketplace and respond to posts looking for them.


oh yeah







lol


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


whats the highest multi it can boot with ? i got one that boots with 54 multi









mine are still alive... now need to sell them to get new ones.. i dont think i can make a fs there here on ocn










55 with 100 base clock. I could have pushed the voltage higher but i just got it. It crashed after the windows sound though, lol.

I'm confident i could do 5.4 24/7 if i had watercooling. It's definitely a golden batch. What number is yours?


----------



## alancsalt

For ppls with less bandwidth it would be good if that pic could be downsized a bit, and not quoted so much.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


For ppls with less bandwidth it would be good if that pic could be downsized a bit, and not quoted so much.


It's not really a large picture. Not like the 3000x2000px ones most people post.


----------



## alancsalt

For some reason my pc baulks at loading it, and i've got good bandwidth.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


For some reason my pc baulks at loading it, and i've got good bandwidth.










Weird. Must just be something about that image. Loads perfectly fine on the Opteron 165 machine I'm using at the moment and I've got average bandwidth, living in New Zealand and all.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have 20+ Meg download speed here and at times that image takes forever to download. I think it has to do with the third party server the image is hosted on, something that is all too common with most of them. If too many people hit their servers at once it doesn't matter what your bandwidth is, the image will load slowly. It's the main reason I don't use those types of sites to host pics for OCN. It's better to just upload them to the OCN servers directly so they load quicker.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12842753*
> For ppls with less bandwidth it would be good if that pic could be downsized a bit, and not quoted so much.


Just nit-picking really. Doesnt matter how many times its quoted, you only download it once.


----------



## alancsalt

I can accept that. It's behind us now anyway...


----------



## badatgames18

can i be in this club? my name with validation is in my signature

here:


----------



## Dream Desire




----------



## StormXLR

you guys think i can push my system to 5 GHz ?
(system in the sig)


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormXLR;12889486*
> you guys think i can push my system to 5 GHz ?
> (system in the sig)


not on air and maybe not on water... Dice and LN2 no problem at all..


----------



## StormXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;12889540*
> not on air and maybe not on water... Dice and LN2 no problem at all..


indeed no thubans on the list at all, i guess the highest safe temp it can go is 4.6 (pushed mine to 4.5 so far)
At least not on h70 ....
What do you mean by dice ?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

DICE=Dry Ice Cooling. Not Your 24/7 Solution.


----------



## rumbled

Just breaking in my new rig I built today. I have a ton of Headroom left but I am new at this. Any recomendations would be appreciated.

NZXT Phantom w/ a 6 fans
ASUS Sabertooth P67
Intel i7 2600K @ 3.4MHz running ([email protected] 1.504v, 50*, Bus 103MHz) Stepping 7
Frio OCK idle at 45*, load 54*
Kingston Hyper X [email protected] 1600MHz, 9,9,9,27
Radeon 1 GB DDR3 HD 5570, Nvidia Geforce 1Gb DDR3 8400GS
Corsair 128Gb SSD, (2) Samsung 1Tb HDD Raid 1, Seagate Goflex 2Tb Usb 3.0
Thermaltake TR2 RX 650 watt
(2) 24.5" Viewsonic LED, 47" VIZIO LCD
LG Digital 7.1


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rumbled;12913815*
> Just breaking in my new rig I built today. I have a ton of Headroom left but I am new at this. Any recomendations would be appreciated.
> 
> NZXT Phantom w/ a 6 fans
> ASUS Sabertooth P67
> Intel i7 2600K @ 3.4MHz running ([email protected] 1.504v, 50*, Bus 103MHz) Stepping 7
> Frio OCK idle at 45*, load 54*
> Kingston Hyper X [email protected] 1600MHz, 9,9,9,27
> Radeon 1 GB DDR3 HD 5570, Nvidia Geforce 1Gb DDR3 8400GS
> Corsair 128Gb SSD, (2) Samsung 1Tb HDD Raid 1, Seagate Goflex 2Tb Usb 3.0
> Thermaltake TR2 RX 650 watt
> (2) 24.5" Viewsonic LED, 47" VIZIO LCD
> LG Digital 7.1


On the first page : "CPU-Z validation with your user name is required"

Between "validate" and "submit" on CPUZ, change the name from your computer name to your OCN username. Then you are in. Same for nearly all OC clubs here.


----------



## rumbled

sorry about that. Im new to all this. So how do I get that info? I have the link to the validation page. sorry for all the questions.


----------



## alancsalt

Replace "Brett-PC" with "rumbled". Post the web address (URL) of the validation.


----------



## rumbled

Thanks for the great explanation. Here is the corrected info.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1738196


----------



## alancsalt

Now when the update gets done, you're in.


----------



## BWG

I wanna see some stress tests and a few fires.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;12915508*
> I wanna see some stress tests and a few fires.


This club is not for stability, it's for validations.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> This club is not for stability, it's for validations.


I know. I wanted to see the stable clocks on everyones chip. I was wondering if people could hit 6GHz stable. Seen anyone do that?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;12915508*
> I wanna see some stress tests and a few fires.


You might need a GTX590 for that....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;12915897*
> I know. I wanted to see the stable clocks on everyones chip. I was wondering if people could hit 6GHz stable. Seen anyone do that?


You would never want to run a stress test at those speeds, it would cook your CPU.
You can run benchmarks at those speeds. In fact the i7-980-990 can do benchmarks at 6+ with the right setup, same with some of the E*** 775's and the 655K 1156.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12916629*
> You would never want to run a stress test at those speeds, it would cook your CPU.
> You can run benchmarks at those speeds. In fact the i7-980-990 can do benchmarks at 6+ with the right setup, same with some of the E*** 775's and the 655K 1156.


I know. Good to see some can stay lit at 6GHz on a stress test though.


----------



## rumbled

Thanks Alan!!!


----------



## DOM.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1739643


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1739643


Nice work DOM, now pull out some 2D action


----------



## amstech

One day I will join this club but that day is not today.


----------



## Dream Desire




----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nice work DOM, now pull out some 2D action










i tryed but idk what happend but failed tore it down to let dry going to give it another go this weekend hope i got enough ln2 left... then if i do 1366 rig id going up for sale


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.;12951733*
> i tryed but idk what happend but failed tore it down to let dry going to give it another go this weekend hope i got enough ln2 left... then if i do 1366 rig id going up for sale


If you sell, what is next?


----------



## DOM.

wait for 2011 i got SB right now got a 5.5 chip coming in and it might do 5.6 well see

thing that sucks my ss get to cold for SB -58 they like it around -30~-40c but them some dont like cold at all


----------



## PizzaMan

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1744175

My first LN2 run..

Got a 955 6.3Ghz validation file somewhere...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1744175

My first LN2 run..

Got a 955 6.3Ghz validation file somewhere...










Nice work!


----------



## ABerd

Wish I had those magic chips SB's that run 5Ghz+ with only 1.3v

but 5.1GHz @ 1.49v isn't bad I guess.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748771


----------



## xinpig

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1727828
1.5v 5.0ghz


----------



## DOM.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1753286


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1753286


1.152v?....is that right?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


1.152v?....is that right?










Gigabyte b3 board, cpu-z shows the vtt instead of the vcore with them.


----------



## PizzaMan

Oh yea, I remember seeing you guys saying that in skype.


----------



## Dream Desire




----------



## hirolla888

5.0GHz @ 1.44v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762179


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

5590.63 MHz i5 650
Testing before LN2.


----------



## DOM.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1761521


----------



## baker18

e3300 update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1663573

Pentium D 945: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758827

e8400 update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718568

I3 530 update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1689464

AMD Phenom 2 x4 965: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758824

I7 950: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1764337


----------



## DarkRyder

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1766824
im in


----------



## Dream Desire




----------



## baker18

got a new e8400 little better than my old one.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1774204


----------



## baker18

new e8400 @6020. this one is a keeper. whohoo























http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777740


----------



## PizzaMan

I need that board when you're done with it Baker...I'm benching 5.1Ghz on water.


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;13197955*
> I need that board when you're done with it Baker...I'm benching 5.1Ghz on water.


Might be little wait. im having so much fun with this board.


----------



## ocpokey

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1779000

5.2GHz counts right?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocpokey;13208389*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1779000
> 
> 5.2GHz counts right?


No. It has to be exactly 5.0000000000000000000000 GHz. Not even a fraction over.


----------



## baker18

e8600 @5456.94 . Was hoping for good 3dmark01 chip.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1780731


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


e8600 @5456.94 . Was hoping for good 3dmark01 chip.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1780731


Just how many chips have you got to try?









They just keep coming...


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13225025*
> Just how many chips have you got to try?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just keep coming...


I think im done with e8xxx. maybe one more e8400.

i have 10 p4 and celeron d's waiting for the commando.


----------



## alancsalt

Cool! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## _TRU_

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1781381
dont like temps nor 1.5v so im lowering it for 24/7 OC this was just for honors


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

very disappointed with this chip. 1st run on LN2 and hit a 600FSB wall no matter what i did.
so, it's better then nothing, at least i got thru my 1st 4L of LN2
5573.46 MHz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


very disappointed with this chip. 1st run on LN2 and hit a 600FSB wall no matter what i did.
so, it's better then nothing, at least i got thru my 1st 4L of LN2
5573.46 MHz


My guess would be you hit the limit on the Commando.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13235249*
> My guess would be you hit the limit on the Commando.


maybe, couldn't get anything to work right. then tried a 347 celly, froze at 6999.9 and then couldn't get anything to happen.

then switched to a Phenom II X2 555BE, froze at 6000.1 then was unable to get anything near that again.... i have never had to clear cmos so many times like i did tonight on that TA785GE 128M, i bet i cleared cmos 35 times.

so, all in all, total waste of time and $$ on ln2 tonight.


----------



## XrOo

http://img823.imageshack.us/i/5700.png/
gonna play around with voltages etc later


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XrOo;13237551*
> http://img823.imageshack.us/i/5700.png/
> gonna play around with voltages etc later












Right click on imageshack image, "Copy Image Location", paste that into the field that appears when you click on the little yellow box with a mountain on it above the posting field. The url in the address bar doesn't do it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;13237253*
> maybe, couldn't get anything to work right. then tried a 347 celly, froze at 6999.9 and then couldn't get anything to happen.
> 
> then switched to a Phenom II X2 555BE, froze at 6000.1 then was unable to get anything near that again.... i have never had to clear cmos so many times like i did tonight on that TA785GE 128M, i bet i cleared cmos 35 times.
> 
> so, all in all, total waste of time and $$ on ln2 tonight.


Can't be a waste of time and money. I'm sure you learned something, and you had to have some kind of fun, I mean, 6999.9 is still a great accomplishment.


----------



## SonofNoob

got my i5 2500k to run stable at 5.0ghz at 1.42v temps 69, 74, 75, 73

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784385


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;13237253*
> maybe, couldn't get anything to work right. then tried a 347 celly, froze at 6999.9 and then couldn't get anything to happen.
> 
> then switched to a Phenom II X2 555BE, froze at 6000.1 then was unable to get anything near that again.... i have never had to clear cmos so many times like i did tonight on that TA785GE 128M, i bet i cleared cmos 35 times.
> 
> so, all in all, total waste of time and $$ on ln2 tonight.


Think Clepto was right. Everything starts off great until the caps freeze. Then you're loosing capacitance. Try using a hairdryer to keep them thawed or we can cap mod them.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Think Clepto was right.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;13246884*
> Think Clepto was right. Everything starts off great until the caps freeze. Then you're loosing capacitance. Try using a hairdryer to keep them thawed or we can cap mod them.


That would explain a lot, when I freeze it always usually start off great & seems to go downhill after a while. First times I'm freezing & benching new HW I get almost nothing accomplished, each time I learn a bit more what it can do fresh with what settings so eventually I get in & get the score(s) before the downhill slide.


----------



## Dream Desire




----------



## RomeoOG

Here's my validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786095

Thats at 1.550V


----------



## mfranco702

heres mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1788188


----------



## Skiivari

Don't see any 5ghz overclocks in this thread


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skiivari*


Don't see any 5ghz overclocks in this thread










two different types of clubs... the GHz over stock... and the total GHz types...

this one is the total GHz variety club.


----------



## NoGuru




----------



## munaim1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786355


----------



## NoGuru




----------



## baker18

celeron d 347

got a new toy today: Asus Commando wohoo Thanks XtremeCuztoms.

First run. Still need vcore/vdroop mod.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1789601


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13286640*
> celeron d 347
> 
> got a new toy today: Asus Commando wohoo Thanks XtremeCuztoms.
> 
> First run. Still need vcore/vdroop mod.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1789601


Nice....

Enjoy the Board....


----------



## NoGuru

I call dibs on the Comando next, lol.


----------



## baker18

Celeron D 3.20 @ 6016.36 MHz (250.68 * 24)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791418


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13302466*
> Celeron D 3.20 @ 6016.36 MHz (250.68 * 24)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1791418


Your starting to make me jealous.


----------



## Leon777

Can I join? (A) http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1651751.png


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leon777;13303723*
> Can I join? (A) http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1651751.png


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1651751

Only if you are Willhemmens?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13304076*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1651751
> 
> Only if you are Willhemmens?


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1651751

Only if you are Willhemmens?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*












My CPU. Not his.


----------



## alancsalt

Proof is a url to a validation with your OCN username on it.

The image posted is from validation 1651751 by Willhemmens.

You should post a URL to a validation with your OCN username on it, as per the rules on the first page.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Proof is a url to a validation with your OCN username on it.

The image posted is from validation 1651751 by Willhemmens.

You should post a URL to a validation with your OCN username on it, as per the rules on the first page.


If it helps, he did do the validation with his hardware but I uploaded the file.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens;13304403*
> If it helps, he did do the validation with his hardware but I uploaded the file.


that probably will not help, unfortunately.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens;13304403*
> If it helps, he did do the validation with his hardware but I uploaded the file.


his specs shows a Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 770 Socket AM2+ not GA-MA790X-UD3P like in the validation its your mb lol


----------



## NoGuru

That's a big NO.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That's a big NO.


Is that no big enough?


----------



## PapaSmurf

*No it isn't.*


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


Is that no big enough?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


*No it isn't.*


LOL, there you go!


----------



## Sohryu76

This is why I love PapaS


----------



## PapaSmurf

I has my moments.


----------



## Willhemmens

Well here's my validation. If he can't enter can I?

Also his motherboard was out for RMA so mine was used, there isn't a rule saying he cant use a different motherboard.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens;13316308*
> Well here's my validation. If he can't enter can I?
> 
> Also his motherboard was out for RMA so mine was used, there isn't a rule saying he cant use a different motherboard.


If you guys had just taken the second to just put his name in instead of yours for the validation. It would have all been good


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens;13304403*
> If it helps, he did do the validation with his hardware but I uploaded the file.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens;13316308*
> Well here's my validation. If he can't enter can I?
> 
> Also his motherboard was out for RMA so mine was used, there isn't a rule saying he cant use a different motherboard.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13318051*
> If you guys had just taken the second to just put his name in instead of yours for the validation. It would have all been good










we have a winner


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens;13316308*
> Well here's my validation. If he can't enter can I?
> 
> Also his motherboard was out for RMA so mine was used, there isn't a rule saying he cant use a different motherboard.


I am not the owner of the club, I just help out cause I am around more.
I am going to leave it up to him to add you or not.

Your entry looks good to me but hardware sharing is a big no no at HWBOT and I kind of go by there rules. I know it's a lot of work to get such a high validation but I would like to see three CPU-Z tabs, one main, one memory, and one board tab and notepad opened with your name on it.


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13318593*
> I am not the owner of the club, I just help out cause I am around more.
> I am going to leave it up to him to add you or not.
> 
> Your entry looks good to me but hardware sharing is a big no no at HWBOT and I kind of go by there rules. I know it's a lot of work to get such a high validation but I would like to see three CPU-Z tabs, one main, one memory, and one board tab and notepad opened with your name on it.


Sure I'l so one now but it wont be at 5GHz at the minute cause I'l need to get my phase unit set up for that, which I may do in a few minutes.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens;13318691*
> Sure I'l so one now but it wont be at 5GHz at the minute cause I'l need to get my phase unit set up for that, which I may do in a few minutes.


Cool! What temps does your Phase hold at?


----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13318774*
> Cool! What temps does your Phase hold at?


Here's your screenshot plus a couple extra little things.









Well its not functioning properly currently but it used my idle temp was about -50'c and load would be around -45'c. Right now its struggling to keep my at -40'c idle for some reason which is holding my overclock back a little.

I'm going to be shipping it back to LittleDevil and have him make come modifications such as a larger Condenser.

Edit: Its been resized stupidly, I'l find another host.
Edit: Fixed


----------



## NoGuru




----------



## Willhemmens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*












Cheers.


----------



## baker18

Celeron d 360

5615.99 MHz (216 * 26)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1794587

will try again tommorow.


----------



## Maarten150

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1794899

Stock intel cooler 1.48V 5020mhz


----------



## NoGuru




----------



## baker18

Celeron D 356

5799.98 MHz (232 * 25)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1795725


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


Celeron D 356

5799.98 MHz (232 * 25)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1795725


It's a full time job adding all your entry's


----------



## baker18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It's a full time job adding all your entry's










Sorry man, I'll slow down.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


Pentium D 945: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758827


I hope I'm allowed to ask this here, but...

I can't get my Pentium 4 641 any higher then 4.8GHz, and even that takes 1.6V+ and isn't entirely stable. Here you have a dual core equivalent higher *and* using less voltage!? I can't get 5.0GHz to boot for anything. I can get 5.0GHz in the BIOS but it won't won't even begin to load Windows. I tried as high as 1.9V set in the BIOS and still it's a no go.

How'd you get that high on such low voltage? Seeing all of your Netburst results with much lower voltage, I'm beginning to think it's not voltage. Is there something else I'm missing?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


Sorry man, I'll slow down.










Nah, its all good. I look forward to it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*


I hope I'm allowed to ask this here, but...

I can't get my Pentium 4 641 any higher then 4.8GHz, and even that takes 1.6V+ and isn't entirely stable. Here you have a dual core equivalent higher *and* using less voltage!? I can't get 5.0GHz to boot for anything. I can get 5.0GHz in the BIOS but it won't won't even begin to load Windows. I tried as high as 1.9V set in the BIOS and still it's a no go.

How'd you get that high on such low voltage? Seeing all of your Netburst results with much lower voltage, I'm beginning to think it's not voltage. Is there something else I'm missing?


What cooling are you using and what board?
Cooling will make all the diff.


----------



## PapaSmurf

And sometimes you have to boot into Windows at a lower OC set in the bios, then use software to creep up a little bit at a time until you get there.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nah, its all good. I look forward to it.

What cooling are you using and what board?
Cooling will make all the diff.


It's via the PC in my signature. I know this board/RAM can do the measly 313MHz FSB/626MHz RAM needed for 5GHz on this CPU, because it routinely does 400MHz FSB/800MHz RAM for my Core 2 Duo E8600. So I think I can rule out the board and RAM? Cooling should be good enough to run into Windows and grab a screenshot/validation at least?

All I'm left with thinking is CPU voltage (or something else I'm missing). Looking at the chart on the first page, a Pentium 4 631 at 1.77V and 1.76V is getting 5.5GHz and 6GHz respectively, and I can't even 5GHz with a fair bit over 1.8V!


----------



## alancsalt

Yr using air cooling. Cooling is a big part of it. It goes air, water, stage, dice, LN2 and liquid helium (i think) which is probably excessive. The colder your chip is the higher overclock you can achieve...roughly speaking. A lot of the higher overclocks are done with extreme cooling.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Those are probably using Dice, LN2, or Phase for cooling while you are using a budget air heatsink. I'm not knocking the Xiggy S-1283, but it's not really built for that type of usage and probably can't handle the amount of heat produced with that much voltage. I know my Hyper 212+ with a pair of Yate Loon High Speed Fans in Push/Pull couldn't and that is a little better heatsink than the S-1283 (it has more heatpipes).

If you can get the room cold enough it might be able to do it. Last Dec when it was below zero out I turned off the heat and opened the sliding door in my room to the outside to be able to do some overclocking. I was able to add a good 300MHz to my OC with the room about 40F compared to it's usual 70F. It's a bit late in the spring for that now, but you might give it a try when the sun is down or try putting the case next to a room air conditioner and crank it up all the way to see if that will help.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

for epic air cooling use the cold winter air or a window air conditioner...
i used a roll of duct tape and a cardboard box on a window a/c unit with some dryer vents and get some great idle and load temps.... of coarse this isn't a 24/7 situation... just for a suicide run here and there..


----------



## Princess Garnet

I understand the cooling I'm using is not going to get me 7GHz or anything, but it fails to even attempt to boot Windows like it's unstable versus shutting down due to heat. I could care less if it idles at 90C for a few minutes (which I don't think it even would?). I just want to run into Windows and grab the validation/screenshot. I can do that with 4.8GHz, but not 5GHz. Is 5GHz+ on air nearly impossible on a Pentium 4?


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*


I understand the cooling I'm using is not going to get me 7GHz or anything, but it fails to even attempt to boot Windows like it's unstable versus shutting down due to heat. I could care less if it idles at 90C for a few minutes (which I don't think it even would?). I just want to run into Windows and grab the validation/screenshot. I can do that with 4.8GHz, but not 5GHz. Is 5GHz+ on air nearly impossible on a Pentium 4?


it needs to be colder to be stable at higher oc/volts









look at this was on a single stage phase -55c

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...520_4900.2_mhz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*


I understand the cooling I'm using is not going to get me 7GHz or anything, but it fails to even attempt to boot Windows like it's unstable versus shutting down due to heat. I could care less if it idles at 90C for a few minutes (which I don't think it even would?). I just want to run into Windows and grab the validation/screenshot. I can do that with 4.8GHz, but not 5GHz. Is 5GHz+ on air nearly impossible on a Pentium 4?


You are missing the point. Air cooling will reach a point of diminishing returns and once it gets there it might be able to keep the temp below the thermal shutdown temp, but not below what Windows will boot into. There is a considerable difference between those two temps. Once it reaches that point, adding more vcore isn't going to help anything. All you can do is try to increase the cooling efficiency of your setup by either lowering the ambient room temps or add additional fans.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You are missing the point. Air cooling will reach a point of diminishing returns and once it gets there it might be able to keep the temp below the thermal shutdown temp, but not below what Windows will boot into. There is a considerable difference between those two temps. Once it reaches that point, adding more vcore isn't going to help anything. All you can do is try to increase the cooling efficiency of your setup by either lowering the ambient room temps or add additional fans.


Well, I'm still learning alot of things, and I didn't know there was a threshold upon which the PC wouldn't boot. I only knew of the shutdown threshold.

This is something in the BIOS itself and not Windows, right? The shutdown happens BEFORE Windows even goes to begin to boot.

Whenever the CPU voltage is set high enough, I get greeted with a "CPU Overvoltage" and then it says "Press F1 to continue". With too little voltage, I am able to pass that, but then it does go to load Windows and resets back into the BIOS (which I think is a symptom of a CPU with not enough voltage). If I raise the voltage, then it doesn't even get that far. As soon as it flashes "Press F1 to continue", it shuts down.

So this sounds like a thermal limit? Ah, I was hoping for 5GHz. Oh well. Thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*


Well, I'm still learning alot of things, and I didn't know there was a threshold upon which the PC wouldn't boot. I only knew of the shutdown threshold.

This is something in the BIOS itself and not Windows, right? The shutdown happens BEFORE Windows even goes to begin to boot.

Whenever the CPU voltage is set high enough, I get greeted with a "CPU Overvoltage" and then it says "Press F1 to continue". With too little voltage, I am able to pass that, but then it does go to load Windows and resets back into the BIOS (which I think is a symptom of a CPU with not enough voltage). If I raise the voltage, then it doesn't even get that far. As soon as it flashes "Press F1 to continue", it shuts down.

So this sounds like a thermal limit? Ah, I was hoping for 5GHz. Oh well. Thanks for the help anyway.


It's essentially thermally induced instability. It isn't a hard limit that is hard coded into the bios, cpu, OS, etc. but just a by-product of the amount of heat being generated causing the cpu to be unstable. That happens well before the cpu hits the thermal limit hard coded to prevent it from burning up.

When you OC as much as you are trying for that 5GHz you are well beyond what would be stable. As you keep pushing that OC higher it becomes even less stable so the system will reboot due to the instability. Going through the post process (all of hardware initialization that takes place when you first power on the computer) doesn't put as much stress on the system as trying to boot into Windows. Depending on how close to absolute thermally induced instability you get that reboot might take place as soon as Windows starts to load to as late as a few seconds after it finishes loading.

Based on your description it would appear that you are right at the ragged edge. Until you can achieve better cooling you aren't going to get any higher.


----------



## Princess Garnet

That seems to make sense. I was just having a wondering suspicion about how it ALWAYS terminates/shuts down right as the "Press F1 to Continue" text flashes up, like the BIOS is what's shutting it down.

Temperatures were at ~68C though according to BIOS readings (which is typically higher than programs report).

I guess I'll have to settle for 4.8GHz on air. Now I'm off to get this thing out and put the Core 2 Duo back in.


----------



## rainfade

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1801026

][/URL]


----------



## NoGuru




----------



## baker18

new celeron d 352 and asus P5B deluxe

6048.24 MHz (252.01 * 24)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1805610


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i5 650 Update:

H55M-UD2H Dragon Skin'd
KingPin Cooling F1 Gemini 
*5875.24 MHz* 

side note:
NoGuru... Dragon Skin held up for 3.5 Hrs NP on LN2


----------



## baker18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


i5 650 Update:

H55M-UD2H Dragon Skin'd
KingPin Cooling F1 Gemini 
*5875.24 MHz* 

side note:
NoGuru... Dragon Skin held up for 3.5 Hrs NP on LN2


where can i get some Dragon skin? thanks


----------



## DrEVILish

DrEVILish
Beatsie
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1805112


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;13414282*
> where can i get some Dragon skin? thanks


see this thread i made, the link is in there.
http://www.overclock.net/dry-ice-liquid-nitrogen/849544-alternative-eraser.html


----------



## USFORCES

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1534617


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Kingpin F1 Gemini
Biostar TA890FXE
Mushkin 998750 Hypers 
X2 555 BE
Dragon Skin'd

6015.58 MHz


----------



## baker18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Kingpin F1 Gemini
Biostar TA890FXE
Mushkin 998750 Hypers 
X2 555 BE
Dragon Skin'd

6015.58 MHz


Looks good XC.

Can you get the same clocks with DryIce?

Let me know when you are done with board. I have a couple x555 and 965 to play with.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


Looks good XC.

Can you get the same clocks with DryIce?

Let me know when you are done with board. I have a couple x555 and 965 to play with.










Dice i managed 5.8ish and pretty stable. tonight i realized while using K10Stat that when i up'd the cores together it failed around the same spot, 5.8ish.
so i up'd them off a little, 5 clicks on core0, 3 clicks on core1. so by the time i reached 6GHz it was stable enough to grab the validation 2 times to make sure i had it. then i just shut it down and went into the bios and saved the settings..


----------



## NoGuru




----------



## QuickForceHD

H3||scr3am - Golden chip!!


----------



## mfranco702

heres mine
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1816356


----------



## NoGuru




----------



## dennyb

I might give it a go next week.............if NoG gets off his butt and sends me my processor


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I might give it a go next week.............if NoG gets off his butt and sends me my processor


















I will pick it up tomorrow and ship it out. Would you like that used or unused?


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*









I will pick it up tomorrow and ship it out. Would you like that used or unused?










Ooops ,I just got a sick feeling in me tummy


----------



## dab

Want to join the club








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820899


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dab*


Want to join the club








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1764545


I think you might need to redo that with your ocn user name instead of Dmitry Belitsky(yr PC name?) See first page of threads for rules....


----------



## baj2k

Add me too please...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820567

I'm going to try 104.5 x 55 for 5747.5MHz but that will have to wait until next week when I'm off work. I need to redo the TIM. I had it up to that setting before and it booted and was stablish at 1.55v, but when I kicked on Prime95 I maxed out at 89c. I don't plan on running it here just want to see what it'll do max... 5000.17 at ~1.40v 65c max is good enough for me for daily use.


----------



## NoGuru




----------



## dab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I think you might need to redo that with your ocn user name instead of Dmitry Belitsky(yr PC name?) See first page of threads for rules....


Updated








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820899


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dab*


This is my full name










Overclock.net name, forum name, not real name.


----------



## NoGuru

Now it's updated.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13512970*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will pick it up tomorrow and ship it out. Would you like that used or unused?


Or Abused maybe?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;13512987*
> Ooops ,I just got a sick feeling in me tummy


I don't blame you. He just might let all of the smoke out of it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dab;13515943*
> Updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820899


Extreme, he updated his OP, just in case it got missed...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13517270*
> Or Abused maybe?
> 
> I don't blame you. He just might let all of the smoke out of it.


LOL, I wouldn't do that to him. Just like to make his nickers bunch up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13517470*
> Extreme, he updated his OP, just in case it got missed...


Yeah I added him.


----------



## baker18

new celeron d 352 @ 6144.09 MHz (256 * 24)

new cooler working good so far.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822701


----------



## NoGuru

baker, your a beast.


----------



## mybadomen

can you please add me to the Sandy Bridge i5 2500k section.and thank you for having me.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1826442


----------



## Nightz2k

Me too please.









*Core i5 2500k* @ *5188MHz* (5.2GHz in BIOS) 1.44v

*CPU-Z Validation*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827181


----------



## NoGuru




----------



## NoDoz

Could you add me please

i5 2500k @ 1.47v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1830058


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz;13585593*
> Could you add me please
> 
> i5 2500k @ 1.47v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1830058


Quote:


> Submitted by MATT-PC | Sat, 21 May 2011 18:57:27 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.57.1


Hey Matt. it's gotta be in your forum name. see 1st Post for instructions.


----------



## slngsht

E8400 C0 @ 5296mhz @ 1.648V (It's a processor I swapped out at work. lol)

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...hz_5296.92_mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slngsht*


E8400 C0 @ 5296mhz @ 1.648V (It's a processor I swapped out at work. lol)

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...hz_5296.92_mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php



Nice


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Hey Matt. it's gotta be in your forum name. see 1st Post for instructions.



woops







Let me try again...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1831559


----------



## slngsht

Whoops, I said C0, it's an E0. I had a C0 that I swapped out at work for the E0. The C0 would only hit 4.3 and it was far from stable, but what can I expect, I got it the first week the e8400 was released.


----------



## SyveRson

Add me to the club please.

E8400 @ 5.00425 GHz @ 1.55V

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832200

Thanks


----------



## CL3P20

pushing a E8500 right now on DI for the mem comp. 5.5ghz with only 1.56v..but, hit a wall with my crap memomy @ 580mhz







..shopping for D9's once more it seems.


----------



## baker18

Update

Celeron D 356

6033.48 MHz (241.34 * 25)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832364


----------



## Reloaded83

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1835342

Yes?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

This Is Mine... 5482.97 MHz 

not the best, but good enough....


----------



## NKH

Me too!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1840306

i7 2600k @ 1.5V - 5GHz


----------



## alancsalt

Water cooling, Ambient Temperature 11 degrees C.








*5001.45MHz*









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1844465


----------



## PizzaMan

Got some more out of my e8400.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1844678


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Got some more out of my e8400.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1844678


Dice?


----------



## PizzaMan

It would do it on dice, but I use LN2. Kept her between -70C and -100C. CB at -125C and CBB at ~-110C


----------



## NoGuru

Think I got everyone. Dream, I said I would help, not do it all.


----------



## alancsalt

Enough to make me feel mildly exuberant, that is.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13717016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough to make me feel mildly exuberant, that is.


Should be, since that is on air.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Hi everyone. So reading about overclocking all day made me want to tinker again with my CPU. I just set 1.39v with mostly auto settings (nothing out of the ordinary) and got over 5ghz. I've been trying to crash on these settings.







Its too good, after 1hr prime and hours of computer games it been perfect. Cool enough as well, this could be my new 24/7 O.C!!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1850167


----------



## CL3P20

i7 930 @ 5.4ghz

had `1x @ 240bclk and 5.5ghz that corrupted


----------



## azlvda

i5 2500k @5.1 Ghz 1.43v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1855765


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azlvda;13779428*
> i5 2500k @5.1 Ghz 1.43v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1855765


I am so coming to your house and stealing your chip!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azlvda*


i5 2500k @5.1 Ghz 1.43v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1855765


And in an MSI mobo! Yessiree Bob! Nice.


----------



## Asbestos

Here's mine:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1855879


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asbestos;13780842*
> Here's mine:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1855879


You'll probably need to redo that with your OCN User Name.


----------



## NoGuru

No more updates from me. I jumped on to help out but it seems DD has not been back since. A caveman can hit 5 GHz on SB.


----------



## alancsalt

DD hasn't been on for a fortnight.....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13789400*
> DD hasn't been on for a fortnight.....


Yeah, last activity 2 weeks ago, bah. I would take it over but I have no time, plus I would toss all the SB's out. Not that they are bad, just to easy.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yeah, last activity 2 weeks ago, bah. I would take it over but I have no time, plus I would toss all the SB's out. Not that they are bad, just to easy.


being a Sandy Bridge owner, i agree... just doing the turbo boost isnt the same as actually overclocking...
unless you actually change your BCLK as well to get your lower turbo ratio with still getting higher clocks.
sure you still have to worry about voltages and such... but they do make it easy.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

the hardest part about SB is
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Finding a chip thats worth a shiot !!!
Unless you have unlimited funds !!!


----------



## vtec

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1857266


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13788216*
> No more updates from me. I jumped on to help out but it seems DD has not been back since. A caveman can hit 5 GHz on SB.












http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1857947

Oh poo, I failed...







4.999


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's closer than I can get. I keep hitting a wall around 4.6 no matter what cpu or board I try.


----------



## alancsalt

Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860181

6:30am, 8 degrees C, 5028.9 MHz (218.65 * 23)


----------



## Cyanotical

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1795955

not entirely refined, i normally run a stable 4.5, this was just from a bored Saturday afternoon


----------



## jb2286

i5 2500k @ 5.009GHz 1.40v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1864306


----------



## alancsalt

Three weeks now? Nothing wrong I hope...


----------



## Shoulin

Even if SB is easy to OC, like others have said it's hard to find one that will actually got this high. Got my first one to 4.7 before it hit a wall, here is my second one.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1865462
5.0GHz @ 1.456v
Idle around 30-32c
Load never exceeded 77c on an unmodded H60


----------



## Ryko

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1865995

i5-2500k @ 5.0Ghz


----------



## atshowturbo

HeLLo))
This is mine, i7-2600k 5200MHz @ 1.512 Vcore. Air-cooling: Cooler Master V6GT.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1868932

Can work 24/7, but i need better cooling


----------



## PapaSmurf

Just my luck. I finally get a chip that I can crank up to 5+ and the club owner goes awol.









Oh well, for better or worse here it is. Cele 352 @ 5.4GHz on air.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870125

One of these days I gotta get some sort of extreme cooling solution for these things.


----------



## atshowturbo

Well, haven't slept for ages again, but i reached it.
5300 MHz @ 1.568 V
Cores: 4. Threads: 8 (Hyper-Threading On)
Loadline Calibration: 100%
DRAM: 16384MB (4x4GB) 1066MHz 7-7-7-20 @ 1.5 V
Onboard devices - all turned on.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870342


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Just my luck. I finally get a chip that I can crank up to 5+ and the club owner goes awol.









Oh well, for better or worse here it is. Cele 352 @ 5.4GHz on air.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870125

One of these days I gotta get some sort of extreme cooling solution for these things.


Great work! You did that on Air? I am leaving for Vaca in a few minutes but we will make sure you get added.


----------



## alancsalt

On ya Papa. Way to go!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13891980*
> Great work! You did that on Air? I am leaving for Vaca in a few minutes but we will make sure you get added.


Thanks. And yes it was on air. Used an old ThermalRight SI-128 with one of my many Yate Loon High Speed Fans on it and another setting beside it blowing on the ram, NB, and vrms around the cpu socket. Turned the AC all the way up and had at it. Booted up at 5.1 in the bios and used ET6 to creep the rest of the way. One more notch on the fsb and it locks up when I go to save the cpu-z validation. I wish that P35-DS3L had a few more OC options in the bios and LLC. Unfortunately, it's the only board I have that I can push the vcore on with that chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13893043*
> On ya Papa. Way to go!


Thanks. I think I'll hang on to this chip and see what I can do with it this winter when it's really cold outside.


----------



## baker18

Great job papasmurf.

should hit 6gig sub cool.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13889359*
> Just my luck. I finally get a chip that I can crank up to 5+ and the club owner goes awol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, for better or worse here it is. Cele 352 @ 5.4GHz on air.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870125
> 
> One of these days I gotta get some sort of extreme cooling solution for these things.


Very nice, looks like a good 352. I think it wants a pot for at least some DICE...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks. I gotta get a reliable sub-zero cooling solution one of these days. Waiting around for winter is a drag.


----------



## claymanhb

Wow...these numbers are impressive! I'm almost there.


----------



## sanitarium

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1873312







working on making it 24/7 blend stable now (1.450vcore lost a worker after a while, 1.455 is chugging along strong) then i'll be in a couple more clubs there.


----------



## plumbroke318

Can I join in?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1873374


----------



## Asbestos

Add me please:









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1875785


----------



## xXSebaSXx

I can has 5GHz club too?

E6600 @ 5011MHz -> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1830910
720BE @ 5104MHz -> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768897
555BE @ 5302MHz -> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668644


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx;13967114*
> I can has 5GHz club too?
> 
> E6600 @ 5011MHz -> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1830910
> 720BE @ 5104MHz -> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768897
> 555BE @ 5302MHz -> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668644


Nice collection. Really like the e6600 OC.


----------



## NoGuru

I can't seem to access the spreedsheet anymore. I might have to go back through my mail and find the email that gave me permissions to it or something.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13976687*
> I can't seem to access the spreedsheet anymore. I might have to go back through my mail and find the email that gave me permissions to it or something.


Yea, google took the link out of the public view in the spreadsheet. I've been having to go through my email to do the Jiggywatts updates.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;13976719*
> Yea, google took the link out of the public view in the spreadsheet. I've been having to go through my email to do the Jiggywatts updates.










Thanks brother!


----------



## Khalam

thats me, nothing special but eh what can you do, ill get a few chips next week, maybe ill finally find the golden one

2600k @ 5558mhz with ht on

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870187


----------



## alancsalt

I work from a "Google Docs - Home" page for my threads. Anything you can edit is automatically listed.

Code:


Code:


https://docs.google.com/a/overclocked.net/#home

Don't know if that syntax is same for all.....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13980386*
> I work from a "Google Docs - Home" page for my threads. Anything you can edit is automatically listed.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/a/overclocked.net/#home
> 
> Don't know if that syntax is same for all.....


I have never seen that page before, but it won't let me login.

I am trying to find the Email from DreamDesire to get access but for some reason I can't find it. I will be looking more today. Once I find it I will add you Alan.


----------



## Olepolecat

Gotta get another fan for my cooler and see if I can pull this one off over 4th of July. Wish me luck!


----------



## Evo X

If the OP decides to come back, here a link to my i5 2500k @5106.63Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1885320


----------



## Asbestos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13780907*
> You'll probably need to redo that with your OCN User Name.


Wow I had not noticed lmao. Cpu-z Validation incoming!

Edit: Vcore's needlessy high, just wanted to make sure it had more than enuff juice to grab a Validation.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1885375


----------



## geovas77

There you go 5Ghz at 1.42 volts, certainly has more potential maybe up to 55x on the batch L051B355.



I primed it for 2 hours and was rock stable but I turned it off since I was getting uncomfortable with the temps reaching 80 degrees. I did a suicide IBT with avx run and it got up to 98 degrees on one core momentarily throttling back to 4.7 Ghz but it did complete 5 runs succesfully.

I am going to keep my 24/7 clocks at a cool 1.25v 45 multi for the summer, it is more than enough for anything I currently do and maybe go higher when the winter comes with some upgraded extra cooling although I doubt this chip is getting bottlenecked any time soon to actually need more oc.


----------



## Asbestos

It's certainly fun to play with, but this chip seems to hit some sort of wall @ x50+ Multi. I barely have to break 1.4v @ 49x 105. Batch number on this guy is L101B216.

I still get BSOD code 101 with that vcore, could be thinking of 124 tho. wPrime is the only thing I can run at that multi. IBT and prime95 is instead defeat.










x51 multi, vcore is at 1.520 lmao...

I have a Z68X-UD4-B3 on the way in the meantime. This P67A was damaged by a power blow out. Definitely pleased with what I have been able to muster so far.

Looking forward to my near future 2600k purchase


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geovas77;14009328*
> There you go 5Ghz at 1.42 volts, certainly has more potential maybe up to 55x on the batch L051B355.
> 
> 
> 
> I primed it for 2 hours and was rock stable but I turned it off since I was getting uncomfortable with the temps reaching 80 degrees. I did a suicide IBT with avx run and it got up to 98 degrees on one core momentarily throttling back to 4.7 Ghz but it did complete 5 runs succesfully.
> 
> I am going to keep my 24/7 clocks at a cool 1.25v 45 multi for the summer, it is more than enough for anything I currently do and maybe go higher when the winter comes with some upgraded extra cooling although I doubt this chip is getting bottlenecked any time soon to actually need more oc.


For entry you'll need to redo that validation to get a full 5.0GHz instead of that 4.999. Due to the clock crystal fluctuation, it can be a bit tricky at times when one is right on the edge like that to get it on the up swing instead of the down swing. Sometimes it takes several attempts to get it at the peak.


----------



## Ryko

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1865995


----------



## WorldExclusive

I'm in.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1886390


----------



## sumonpathak

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1871188


----------



## NoGuru

Sorry guys, I have no way to update anymore and Dream has went MIA.


----------



## PapaSmurf

What happened? I hope he's okay.


----------



## alancsalt

Google changed the way you get into Google docs a week or two ago and NoGuru can't get in.
They've tied it to gmail accounts - in Google search you click on "more" at top of whitespace, then "documents" in drop down menu - if yr not there, yr not there....

Dream Desire Last Activity: 05-22-11


----------



## PapaSmurf

You gotta love it when companies do things like that. I'm trying to figure out an easy way to expert the data into a new spreadsheet, but so far it isn't working. The only way I've found to do it is to copy each field one at a time. Not sure if I want to take that much time for it, but I may give it a go if no one has any better ideas.


----------



## alancsalt

You are thinking of taking on the 5GHz thread?


----------



## PapaSmurf

No, but I thought if we could get the SS transferred to a new one that we could update we could get one of the mods to insert it into the first post to replace the existing one then any of the regulars who has the password could edit it as needed. It would give us an option at least and it would be ready for such time that someone did take the club over. If DD doesn't come back or change the SS to give someone the permissions to update it they would need to start over anyway.

It's frustrating though. I was able to import the first page (the Core i7's) into a new Excel SS, but I haven't been able to do the same with any of the other pages. I'll try again tomorrow to see who that goes.


----------



## alancsalt

NoGuru was going to give me editing permissions if he could get back in, but that looks bleak. I'm guessing no one has an alternative contact for Dream Desire.

I'd rather not see the 5GHz Club languish too long. If he hasn't returned by the time the spreadsheet is duplicated someone should contact a mod and get a new first post inserted that is "live".

That's my thinking, but there may be other ideas......


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

too bad now..i cant join the club..


----------



## alancsalt

Just put your score up. I doubt this thread will be allowed to die.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay, I think I have it it imported into a new GoogleDoc SS. Now I just need the info to setup whomever are going to be editors for it and get a Mod to insert it into the first post in place of the original one.


----------



## alancsalt

To embed a spreadsheet or parts of a spreadsheet in a website or a blog, you'll need to publish it first.

Open the Share menu in the upper-right corner of the page, and select Publish as a web page.

In the window that appears, select which parts of the spreadsheet you'd like to publish, and click the Publish now button. A unique URL is generated.

Use this URL to embed the spreadsheet on your website or blog.

Like this for our forum:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[url="https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ak7CLAMF3DXYdHJSQzdvZUJUX3EwaGZuX0J3OEpFcFE&w=100&h=500"]My overclox[/url]

[/CODE]
I did this for my OC settings. In Google docs when you highlight the spreadsheet before opening, you should see "sharing - settings" on the right. You can give others editing rights there.

That 100 in the code is for 100% of the page. Any more and no scrolling available.

\\Edit: ya beat me to it


----------



## PapaSmurf

The problem is with the new link. The instructions weren't very clear about what all you have to remove from the link Google provides to get it to embed instead of kust showing up as a link. Sometimes I hate Google for the crap they keep changing. They are getting to be as bad as MicroShaft.


----------



## alancsalt

To clarify:
In Google docs home tick the box by a spreadsheet name to highlight then you should see "sharing - settings" on the right. You can give others editing rights there.


----------



## Asbestos

My CPus-z re-submission:









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1885375


----------



## NoGuru

I think ElGappo had permissions to the docs, I will see if he did and get re-added to the permissions.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asbestos;14032826*
> My CPus-z re-submission:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1885375


That looks better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14033060*
> I think ElGappo had permissions to the docs, I will see if he did and get re-added to the permissions.


If not, see if they can change the link to the one I did and I'll add you and anyone else to the permissions.


----------



## NoGuru

I got back in, but I can't add anyone. I will try and spend some time tonight after the Gym to add everyone.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Two steps forward and one step back. Thanks for your continued efforts.


----------



## NoGuru

OMG, that took for-ev-er!


----------



## wtRiViaL

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889001


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


OMG, that took for-ev-er!


Tell me about it. Nice job though and thanks for getting me in there.







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wtRiViaL*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889001


You'll need to redo that with your OCN User Name in the Submitted By Field of CPU-Z as per the first post.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


OMG, that took for-ev-er!


Welcome to my world


----------



## Khalam

thats my two chips

5588 for the 2500k

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1794048

and 5609 for the 2600k

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1888069


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Very Nice cpu's there Khalam....


----------



## Khalam

thanks bro







ive got a chip in the mail that should do 5700mhz validation


----------



## sLAIN650

May I join??


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLAIN650;14088342*
> May I join??


On the first page of this thread it describes how to make a valid submission. Your current submission would be rejected.

You need to make a validation in your OCN user-name sLAIN650 rather than your computer name CASEYBRYANT-PC.

The Core i7 4GHz+ Club (poll added) is the only club I know that would accept your submission. All others insist on a validation with user-name.


----------



## Merkin

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1893398


----------



## Merkin

Hi hi 8D

Here's my submission:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1893398









edit:Oh the club has the died


----------



## mfranco702

One more, now with the 2600K I just bought 2 days ago!!! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1894669


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

Ha HA! Finally made it here..



Will be putting this under the cold soon hopefully ill get some 7-8ghz's


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

heres 5.35 with my other 356


----------



## micul

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901080

user name : Micul


----------



## pmrballer123

pmrballer123

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1903034


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pmrballer123*


pmrballer123

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1903034


You'll need to redo that with your OCN-username in the name field instead of your computer's name - as explained on the first page of this thread - for it to be accepted.


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

Sorry for not staying a one speed







The more I mess with this thing the more Ghz I get out of it







Hears one for 5.6







:


----------



## Nightz2k

Update for me - Just got 5.3Ghz validated.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1904431


----------



## saint19

Can I join?










CPU-Z Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901257
CPU Manufacturer link: http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=

Thanks


----------



## hkfusion

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1907868


----------



## NoGuru

Updated


----------



## Silverlake

Joining the club!


----------



## mfranco702

updating my previous submission







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1911803


----------



## munaim1

*update:*


----------



## Tunagoblin

I wish it's stable at this voltage...
Still work in progress...
5.0 @ 1.435


----------



## 996gt2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1921601


----------



## alancsalt

One of those slow old 1366 things at 5064.31 MHz (i7-970, 24 x 209, X58A-OC, Win 7, 19 degrees C ambient)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1921910

Already have a 950 at 5028. Can you get listed more than once here or is it just yr highest and best?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

check this one out...

Wow !! Smokin !!


----------



## Tunagoblin

Update:

i5 2500k 5.4 @ 1.584v


----------



## alancsalt

ol' 1366 i7-970 5100.3 MHz (204.01 * 25)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1923728


----------



## g00s3y

Took a while, read a lot, and took a good 2 days to get stable, but I did it. Will be running 5GHz daily once I get my H80









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1929771


----------



## donkrx

donkrx

i5 2500k 5.0 @ 1.464v


----------



## baker18

2600k @5637 on air

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1940799

will try sub zero soon.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


2600k @5637 on air

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1940799

will try sub zero soon.










wow............ I'd be surprised if that chips still alive to see Sub Zero.. 
1.672vcore?









that takes the cake for the highest vcore on air I've seen thus far.


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942297

i5-2500K _ 5600.11 MHz (100 * 56) with one of those Corsair H50 coolers.


----------



## kevinf

Im debating putting computer case [open] against my 7000 BTU window air conditioner and pushing the volts up to 1.55 and trying to get 5Ghz with sig rig.

I would ditch the pcie gfx card for a PCI 2.25MB card to eliminate heat, I use USB windows to test OC anyways so no HDD's either, ram would downclock and downvolt to 1333 mhz @ 1.4v w/ loose timings.

Do you think I could make it? Risk of damage to CPU / mobo / VRM? Other ways to reduce heat / strain on mobo? Am I CRAZY?!?


----------



## xd_1771

Yeah, due to condensation, I don't think that's a good idea...
I mean, the GA-990XA could probably handle it if it was kept cool enough, but don't do it with an air conditioner!


----------



## kevinf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Yeah, due to condensation, I don't think that's a good idea...
I mean, the GA-990XA could probably handle it if it was kept cool enough, but don't do it with an air conditioner!


good point, didn't think of that







Does it make a difference if the AC is a combo dehumidifier? Would the same issue still be present? I thought they made mini AC's for inside computers?


----------



## GhostDog99

here is mine
980x 5049 1.59v


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

990x @5ghz 1.422v


----------



## Phatboy69

990x @5.063ghz 1.52v

Already got to 5Ghz... quick and dirty OC.. still some fine tuning to do.


----------



## GRat

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1947278
5200Ghz ;p


----------



## Phatboy69

EAT ME !







Freq : 5292.16 MHz (147 * 36)



Intel Core i7 Extreme 990X
Windows 7 Ultimate Edition SP1 (Build 7601)
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 6 Cores - 12 Threads
CPU PSN : Intel Core i7 CPU X 990 @ 3.47GHz
CPU EXT : MMX, SSE (1, 2, 3, 3S, 4.1, 4.2), EM64T, VT-x, AES
CPUID : 6.C.2 / Extended : 6.2C
CPU Cache : L1 : 6 x 32 / 6 x 32 KB - L2 : 6 x 256 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 12288 KB
Core : Gulftown (32 nm) / Stepping : B1
Freq : 5292.16 MHz (147 * 36)
MB Brand : Gigabyte
MB Model : X58A-UD9
NB : Intel X58 rev 13
SB : Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) rev 00
GPU1 Type : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580
GPU1 Clocks : Core 900 MHz / RAM 2200 MHz
GPU2 Type : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580
GPU2 Clocks : Core 900 MHz / RAM 2200 MHz
GPU3 Type : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580
GPU3 Clocks : Core 900 MHz / RAM 2200 MHz
GPU4 Type : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580
GPU4 Clocks : Core 900 MHz / RAM 2200 MHz
DirectX Version : 11.0
RAM : 6144 MB DDR3 Triple Channel
RAM Speed : 882 MHz (2:12) @ 9-9-9-27
Slot 1 : 2048MB (10700)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : G.Skill
Slot 2 : 2048MB (10700)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : G.Skill
Slot 3 : 2048MB (10700)
Slot 3 Manufacturer : G.Skill


----------



## esproductions

Achieved 5.0 GHz gonna work on getting it to run at lower temps









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950123


----------



## reflex99

just bump your blk up to 101


----------



## esproductions

Yeah I figured it out, except I bumped it to 100.2 because @ 101 it 's not stable lol.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

lower your multi to x__ and raise bclk and see how far you can get it
i lower mine to x52 then raise bclk to 106 or so...


----------



## theaccuser

Here is mine:

Brand new i7-2600K cooled with a Corsiar H100.


----------



## esproductions

Anyone around to update the club


----------



## alancsalt

NoGuru has been doing it since the OP disappeared off the radar, but the fellas are all busy gearing up for the August Ice weekend..

Overclock.net Presents August Ice, an Extreme Overclocking Demonstration

....so you might not see an update till next week....


----------



## HobieCat

I think I went a little too far... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961826


----------



## ErOR

Here is my submission: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1964697


----------



## NoGuru

I really don't want to update this club. It's 10 SB to one chip that takes skill.


----------



## alancsalt

give them an own list?
separate.......

EDIT: DOH! They already do...Doesn't help huh? Guess not...
Know what you mean though. Only took thirty minutes to get a 2500K up to 5.6Ghz...


----------



## Oggodatank

Here is my non SB submission http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1966208


----------



## bufu994

hey guys here is my CPU-Z Validation


----------



## jermzz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1959982


----------



## Schmuckley

not worth posting a sb oc here..i noticed all the good deneb overclocks were on a 955..something better about those than say..a 965?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley;14754960*
> not worth posting a sb oc here..i noticed all the good deneb overclocks were on a 955..something better about those than say..a 965?


Not really, the 955 and 965 are basically the exact same chip and should OC pretty much the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14756449*
> Placemarker Post


Taking over the thread?


----------



## alancsalt

Taking over sounds so coup de'tat









But Nog's not keen, and the OP has evaporated, and I'd hate to see the thread fade away.


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah I just have no desire you add SB. Just adding a few volts and turning up the multi is no accomplishment in my eyes. Granted they won't all do it but most of them do.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14756534*
> Yeah I just have no desire you add SB. Just adding a few volts and turning up the multi is no accomplishment in my eyes. Granted they won't all do it but most of them do.


I completely understand; it's far too easy to submit a 5ghz SB.


----------



## alancsalt

Well, it's transferred now, so I better recreate the Google docs....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14756591*
> Well, it's transferred now, so I better recreate the Google docs....


Hopefullyyou can just copy and paste. IDK if it will work or not.


----------



## alancsalt

It's the first thing I'll try, making the columns and rows the same...

Nope, no go...


----------



## alancsalt

Damn Google changing things...

If I paste into an .xls, I can import that, so found a workaround.


----------



## NoGuru




----------



## alancsalt

If you find any errors please say so.

If your sumbmission did not make it, it may be because it did not meet the requirements posted on the first page of this thread. It could also be I made a mistake. If so you have my apologies.


----------



## NoGuru

That was pretty fast considering how much work you had to do. Nice!


----------



## alancsalt

Sometimes the copying gave me odd spacings, and the current version of Google docs doesn't accept "paste" for me, but did accept Control-X/Control-V. I think everything has come across from the old doc though.


----------



## NoGuru

I have two AMD's
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1963270

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1967848


----------



## alancsalt

I gotta admit to being uncomfortable with red red rejections, but have been assured at the highest levels its a common foible of the red/green tide, so.......

















Oh yeah....all the results are ranked now...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14767278*
> 
> Oh yeah....all the results are ranked now...


You are a machine!


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yeah I just have no desire you add SB. Just adding a few volts and turning up the multi is no accomplishment in my eyes. Granted they won't all do it but most of them do.


Haters









They don't all get to 5GHz and even less are 24/7 stable.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


Haters









They don't all get to 5GHz and even less are 24/7 stable.


Right, but MOST of them will do it and with little effort. This club has nothing to do with stable.
I think SB is a great chip for a 24/7 rig and even for doing 3D but the fun and accomplishment is not there.

Come to think about it, I have gotten lazy on stabilizing my 24/7 rigs, I should grab a SB ASAP


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I have gotten lazy on stabilizing my 24/7 rigs, I should grab a SB ASAP










That's how I felt about getting my Q9550 past 3.8GHz. It just wouldn't budge! lol


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yay! My submission is on the updated list!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sintricate*


That's how I felt about getting my Q9550 past 3.8GHz. It just wouldn't budge! lol


 Yeah I remember working hard on that chip. What did you do with it, I wouldn't mind trying to get it higher. Is it FS?


----------



## Schmuckley

hmm..i'm thinkin dice in the bong..get me some of that 6 ghz adrenaline







..btw..i'm NOT posting a sandy bridge here..i could..even with the current crappy one..but umm..sandy bridge is like..intel came up with a way to screw ya..yet make you OK with it


----------



## alancsalt

I pumped my boss's 2500K up to 5600 without trying too hard (Didn't want to damage his new pc....) My obsessive compulsive overclocking disorder didn't find it all that satisfying, but if that's the way of the future, there's not much can be done about it........


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14777863*
> I pumped my boss's 2500K up to 5600 without trying too hard (Didn't want to damage his new pc....) My obsessive compulsive overclocking disorder didn't find it all that satisfying, but if that's the way of the future, there's not much can be done about it........


That chip is umm, hot swappable


----------



## alancsalt

I'll take that under advisement, I think....


----------



## sintricate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Yeah I remember working hard on that chip. What did you do with it, I wouldn't mind trying to get it higher. Is it FS?


Sold the whole rig. I actually had 2 Q9550 chips. Both of them just wouldn't budge over 3.8GHz as far as being stable goes.

I sold the first one here on OCN and the other one, I sold with the whole rig. I had an E8400 at 4.5GHz stable and stable enough for a CPUZ validation @ 5GHz all on that same UD3P but the quad wouldn't hit 4GHz stable for me.

User error, maybe, who knows but I gave it a lot of effort. Oh well. On to an easier life


----------



## Tigerpaws

I can finally join









20c Ambient, on air.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1980014

Will be back with better ram then my cheap G.Skill @ 1.5 v, then LN2 when i find a money tree


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerpaws;14794632*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can finally join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20c Ambient, on air.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1980014
> 
> Will be back with better ram then my cheap G.Skill @ 1.5 v, then LN2 when i find a money tree


----------



## Tigerpaws

Never realised your also here updating too







Thanks for that mate

Only just noticed your ram looks like mine on CPU-Z, yours the 1.5v? F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860181

i was hoping that the 7-8-8-20 would help me, didn't do much


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerpaws;14794848*
> Never realised your also here updating too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that mate
> 
> Only just noticed your ram looks like mine on CPU-Z, yours the 1.5v? F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860181
> 
> i was hoping that the 7-8-8-20 would help me, didn't do much


Well I have at least 2 PC's - and the other one is a i7-950/GA-X58A-UD3R/Corsair 1600MHz C8/ 2xPalit Sonic Platinum OC 1GB....running at 1.66v

Now over at the 460 club (See my sig) you should be able to flog me in the benchmarks with your rig...









(And if you want to better your 5021MHz, just take out some ram and only leave a couple of GB in... for the run)


----------



## Tigerpaws

Cool, i'll check it out once i get the time to sort out my sli. It was all good till i ran a 120mm Asaka Apache(0.33A) fan on it and stock was 0.35A(so i might run the positive off from the mobo for its juice, since my fan controller is full). But it could be a cable tie that is slightly in the way of the sli cable, i really need to stop modding things and fix these things up lol

Did a stupid thing buying this http://www.amazon.com/Mushkin-996625-PC3-12800-7-7-7-6-18-1-85-1-95V/dp/B001C86MT2]Mushkin ram[/URL] its half the cost of a 980x, and the 980x would had got me out of the ram problem for the time being.

Once i sort out sli i have some time mate i'll see how my 460's go


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerpaws;14795539*
> Cool, i'll check it out once i get the time to sort out my sli. It was all good till i ran a 120mm Asaka Apache(0.33A) fan on it and stock was 0.35A(so i might run the positive off from the mobo for its juice, since my fan controller is full). But it could be a cable tie that is slightly in the way of the sli cable, i really need to stop modding things and fix these things up lol
> 
> Did a stupid thing buying this Mushkin ram its half the cost of a 980x, and the 980x would had got me out of the ram problem for the time being.
> 
> Once i sort out sli i have some time mate i'll see how my 460's go


Mushkin is usually good...but that's high volts those want - that's like p45 volts but nehalem/bloomfield have memory controller on chip which needed low voltage (1.5v ~ 1.66v) ddr3 - is that right?


----------



## Tigerpaws

Yes your right, but im curious to see how they go, this was what i originally was going to get at pccasegear, its just i was pushing dram 1.63v (sticks rated @ 1.5v) and was running out of pushing the Geil ram higher(well the oc made me feel that), i need tighter settings to go higher with current ram, so i will need to get better at oc the ram. Cause the profiles dont cover where i want to push the ram too. I was being lazy at 7-8-8-20, well trying not to complicate things. This did not make any difference on the ram fsb, so are the ram profiles restricting this? Did read on the net others using lower cas settings (tRP tRCD) then the ram profile, but did it take, or make a difference

But i have to have a play later today to see how baker got a single stick to boot, have not tried since the mobo manual says you can only run a minium of 2 sticks. But if i can get a single stick to run like he has, that would be great
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1764337

Probably is a stupid descission i made buying the ram, but its how i learned what is the best fans, by buying virtually the very best i could track down then test them all. Just ram is too expensive to do the same









Dam all my posts are so long, thanks for the heads up mate


----------



## jaxxx

Add me please!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1984469


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaxxx;14825217*
> Add me please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1984469


----------



## alancsalt

Puzzle this one out.....Doc TB at forum.canardpc.com writes:
Quote:


> Just a note to tell you I just changed some steps of the internal validation check. Now, to get your dump validated, you need a clean frequency over time ("time" is, of course, not an hour but 2-3 seconds max.). This was added in order to reject all dumps where the CPU was throttling or unable to keep its rated frequency more than some milliseconds. Some guys spammed the validation key as long as needed to get a result "validated". We don't think a quarter second frequency might be called a "validated overclocking", so I added that check.
> 
> This issue is mainly affecting AMD K10 CPU (Intel doesn't seems to be concerned). No problem found so far with the Bulldozer OC Contest currently in progress.
> 
> PS : many bogus dumps were removed from world records.


http://hwbot.org/newsflash/1414_cpu_z_change_in_validation_checks_for_very_high_overclocking


----------



## NoGuru

Very interesting. I wounder when the new one will be out? Going to check now.


----------



## alancsalt

You have the rep of the beast NoGuru.......666


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14828955*
> You have the rep of the beast NoGuru.......666


Oh no, can't we just add an "r" and make it the breast


----------



## Tigerpaws

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Puzzle this one out.....Franck writes:


I actually saw that last night over at extreme overclocking, cant find the link, im on my oc hard drives. They must have a special quick knocked up version, might be fine tunning it too, cause some valid ones are coming up not valid now, what i read.

But i dont mind i hit BCLK 218 again this morning with lower Ambient 18c but cant go beyond it, another week or 2 new ram might do the trick(current ram all bsod are ram related atm). I would love to see CPU-Z stats show the ROG pic below









Pic of pc stock, if your wondering, shes asleep









Actually it was here where i read it, but the guy must had edited his post
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...ved.&p=4941479

The other thing that prevents this is only hit F7 when you see your frequency after waiting 1 sec. Thats how i had some of those crazy high ones hitting it too early, panicing it might crash before hand, but you end up with more corrupt or crazy validations if you rush it(i had high ioh and ich, plus QPI might have more to do with it). And it was you guys that suggested that to me too. So i think its ok, not sure on 3 secs


----------



## MR KROGOTH

In?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1986617


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*


In?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1986617


























That's Mr Krogoth to me...


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Success.


----------



## themast

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988550

\o/


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themast;14855565*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988550
> 
> \o/



















Par for the K


----------



## limburatorul

Heres my validation








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1810921


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limburatorul;14876493*
> Heres my validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1810921


Nice work:drink:
Using DICE?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limburatorul;14876493*
> Heres my validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1810921



















Now that brings some fresh talent to the board. Nice work!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I'd like to join too please








Validation is in my sig or:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1986399


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*


I'd like to join too please








Validation is in my sig or:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1986399


----------



## vivi2000

Can i join? Got 5ghz and adjusted some settings and was able to lower my voltage by about .03 and dropped my temps about 5C average.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1996524


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vivi2000;14916673*
> Can i join? Got 5ghz and adjusted some settings and was able to lower my voltage by about .03 and dropped my temps about 5C average.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1810921


OCN name???


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vivi2000;14916673*
> Can i join? Got 5ghz and adjusted some settings and was able to lower my voltage by about .03 and dropped my temps about 5C average.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1810921


You can join if you supply a validation in your OCN user name....see the first page of this thread for requirements.....


----------



## vivi2000

I guess I pasted the wrong link. I updated it, and here it is again
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1996524


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vivi2000;14922540*
> I guess I pasted the wrong link. I updated it, and here it is again
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1996524


----------



## IXcrispyXI

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2003493
first try to 5ghz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14966697*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2003493
> first try to 5ghz


----------



## baker18

new 352

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2004483


----------



## wumpus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1984192

new clarkbar in the house

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720488

old clarkbar (check out that BCLK!!







)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1954761

E8600 last time on DICE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827423

X2 555 on ln2


----------



## baker18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1984192

new clarkbar in the house

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720488

old clarkbar (check out that BCLK!!







)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1954761

E8600 last time on DICE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827423

X2 555 on ln2


Great job!!!


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*











Great job!!!










hey you too man, the speeds you reach on phase/cascade or whatever you are using thats not Ln2 are pretty awesome!

especially that e8400 of yours....


----------



## franknitty69

See sig for rig info...

5.1 GHz Stock Intel Cooler w/2 NoiseBlocker PK-3 open air

Temps about 70 C

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2005681


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franknitty69*


See sig for rig info...

5.1 GHz Stock Intel Cooler w/2 NoiseBlocker PK-3 open air

Temps about 70 C

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2005681



















With the socket 1155, it's a bit like 5GHz is the new 4GHz, compared to overclocking the 775 and 1136. Definitely quite different chips in the way they work.


----------



## King Who Dat

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2005985

1.45v in BIOS. 1.456/1.468 full load.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danielwiley*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2005985

1.45v in BIOS. 1.456/1.468 full load.


You shouldn't really have any trouble with Sandy Bridge getting a CPUZ validation for 5GHz that does not read "Rejected".


----------



## xDriftyy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1998051
sorry I didn't add the 2323, and this is also prime stable








1.49 in bios, yields what it says there, i got my llc perfect for almost 0 droop. never touched over 80c with my frio on full speed. thanks


----------



## alancsalt

I'd ask if you could resubmit that with the full OCN user name in the name field, as requested on the first page of this thread.
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post a CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;15008954*
> There's another driftkid registered, so I'd ask if you could resubmit that with the full OCN user name in the name field, as requested on the first page of this thread.


the other driftkid has 0 posts 0 activity and one d. yeah, i had 2 d's, and i said sorry for missing the 2323. i will have to revalidate tomorrow when i'm home.


----------



## paradoxum

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013197


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paradoxum*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013197


----------



## Killmassacre

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2002860

1.36V set in bios with 1.392V at full load


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killmassacre*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2002860

1.36V set in bios with 1.392V at full load



















Deja vu from the GTX 460 Club .......


----------



## cmgman

here are my specs 
MB asus sabertooth p67
cooler corsair H70 with replaced push pull fans 
ssd/hd corsair dominator gt sata 3
ram 2000 mhz corsair dominator gt
GPUz 2x asus gtx 460z in sli
PSU ultra 1200 watt 
case antec 600








look at those temps


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmgman*


here are my specs 
MB asus sabertooth p67
cooler corsair H70 with replaced push pull fans 
ssd/hd corsair dominator gt sata 3
ram 2000 mhz corsair dominator gt
GPUz 2x asus gtx 460z in sli
PSU ultra 1200 watt 
case antec 600








look at those temps


you need a validation link in your forum name tho.. 
nice temps i guess. i usually like my temps between about -70c and 196c
see the OP for instructions o how to submit a validation link using forum name


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


nice temps i guess. i usually like my temps between about -70c and 196c


C'mon man


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


C'mon man










ok, 48c idle on Hyper 212+


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ok, 48c idle on Hyper 212+










Now that, civilians can relate too


----------



## Khalam

hey guys, im surprised i havent posted this here yet









5751mhz 2600k Khalam

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2010594


----------



## Sn4k3

Hi dudes. Here's mine




















Add me plz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sn4k3*


Hi dudes. Here's mine




















Add me plz




















See the first page of this thread for how to make a submission that will be accepted. ( Sn4k3 needs to be in the name field rather than NICO-PC)

Nice wallpaper though......very nice.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


hey guys, im surprised i havent posted this here yet









5751mhz 2600k Khalam

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2010594



















The new Champ in the Sandy Bridge list!


----------



## Gastoncapo

5ghz baby!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2015124


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gastoncapo*


5ghz baby!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2015043





Quote:



Submitted by GastonCapo666


wrong user name tho... you need to check the OP on how to submit with the correct name. and bump that bclk off 100.02... bump it up to 102 or something, make it worth while...


----------



## Gastoncapo

fixed the Username







.. ill play around more tomorrow, up the bclk a little more and try to hit 5.1 with the same settings.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gastoncapo*


fixed the Username







.. ill play around more tomorrow, up the bclk a little more and try to hit 5.1 with the same settings.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gastoncapo*


fixed the Username







.. ill play around more tomorrow, up the bclk a little more and try to hit 5.1 with the same settings.


sure... maybe bump vcore a tad. bclk of 100 is so boring... wow us with sumtin..


----------



## wumpus

too much SB in this thread!

Intel made 5Ghz too easy this time around!


----------



## alancsalt

Well, at least they are in their own list and not crowding out chips where 5GHz is a real achievement....

you could say that with Sandy, 5GHz is the new 4GHz....


----------



## wumpus

its like the 4Ghz of when 65nm core 2's were the boss

2005-2007 maybe...around then


----------



## Dark_Aura

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2015383
This is why I made the switch to intel. WB yummy 5ghz


----------



## Aftermath2006




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark_Aura;15064284*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2015383
> This is why I made the switch to intel. WB yummy 5ghz


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006;15065751*


----------



## SgtHop

One validation: Here~


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


One validation: Here~


----------



## IXcrispyXI

would like to update my previous oc http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2005424


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


would like to update my previous oc http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2005424



















Nice work IXcrispyXI - at least you're putting some effort into that son of a Bridge.


----------



## evilghaleon

Woot, I finally decided to go for it









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2019978


----------



## Gastoncapo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2020158

keep going up baby


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evilghaleon*


Woot, I finally decided to go for it









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2019978





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gastoncapo*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2020158

keep going up baby










*snip*


----------



## mikeseth

Count me in!!









2600k @ 5.0GHz / 1.456v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2026037


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeseth*


Count me in!!









2600k @ 5.0GHz / 1.456v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2026037


----------



## Blindrage606

In.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*


In.


A screenshot is optional. What is required is the CPUZ address/URL like http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2025991

If you want to be listed in a thread/club the requirements are usually in the first post of the thread/club.

accepted this time and updated .... but if you update, try to provide the url.


----------



## SubZeros Shadow

Sign me up!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2021527


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SubZeros Shadow*


Sign me up!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2021527


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

5082.71 MHz / 100% OC


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


5082.71 MHz / 100% OC


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;15154254*
> 5082.71 MHz / 100% OC


Now just hang on a sec! That aint no Sandy Bridge!
Gawdang it, that's a whole new sheet to itself!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;15157429*
> Now just hang on a sec! That aint no Sandy Bridge!
> Gawdang it, that's a whole new sheet to itself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/center]



















i kinda thought you might need a new sheet.. not done yet tho.. still gotta give her some ln2 and see what she will do


----------



## Khalam

XtremeCuztoms I tip my hat to you i hope to one day be as good as you Sir, your an inspiration.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;15157881*
> XtremeCuztoms I tip my hat to you i hope to one day be as good as you Sir, your an inspiration.


thanks... i can only wish i could get some scores like yourself..


----------



## gtsteviiee

In!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2028914


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee;15165842*
> In!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2028914


----------



## Gastoncapo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2028991

1.52 in bios.. goes up to 1.54 on load.

im going to stop here









nevermind it bsod'ed on me after a while ..no way im giving it more voltage ..ill stick with 1.5 @ 5.1


----------



## poizone

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2030519

Made it and it was stable for 20 min, until I decided I wanted to reboot. Then I had an issue with it POSTing consistently. I'm ok with 4.6 for daily, and knowing I can hit 5 is nice.

Note, this validation was before I had an OCN account. I have proof that it's me, if you need it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gastoncapo;15166862*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2028991
> 
> 1.52 in bios.. goes up to 1.54 on load.
> 
> im going to stop here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevermind it bsod'ed on me after a while ..no way im giving it more voltage ..ill stick with 1.5 @ 5.1


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poizone;15196614*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2030519
> 
> Made it and it was stable for 20 min, until I decided I wanted to reboot. Then I had an issue with it POSTing consistently. I'm ok with 4.6 for daily, and knowing I can hit 5 is nice.
> 
> Note, this validation was before I had an OCN account. I have proof that it's me, if you need it.












Sorry, but the requirement for entry is a CPUZ validation of 5GHz or more in your OCN user name, as explained in the first post of the thread.


----------



## BZ1891

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2034857

using offset.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BZ1891;15216528*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2034857
> 
> using offset.


----------



## GOTFrog

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2035099


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog;15219153*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2035099



















In Froggy!


----------



## dinkledork

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2038632

My stock cooler only got me 4905 MHz, so I had to built a phase change unit so I could get those extra 95 MHz . I have really got to stop going all out like that...


----------



## alancsalt

I c u haven't updated cpuz for awhile....








(CPU Z 1.02 File information. File-size: 83.23 KB Date Released: July 25, 2000)
hence no core voltage









Yr in!


----------



## dinkledork

I think it's because I used evga eleet to do the overclocking/verification... doesn't seem to record voltages...
I forget what it exactly was but I know I used a +200mV offset.


----------



## poizone

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2040314

This one is better anyways.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poizone;15256282*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2040314
> 
> This one is better anyways.


----------



## Hiep

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2042912

in??


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hiep*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2042912

in??



















in!!


----------



## Akkarin

My 5.0ghz @ 1.448, NOT stable. HT on. More testing to be done soon.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2050193


----------



## black06g85

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049164


----------



## SacredChaos

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2050208


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akkarin*


My 5.0ghz @ 1.448, NOT stable. HT on. More testing to be done soon.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2050193



Quote:



Originally Posted by *black06g85*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049164



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SacredChaos*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2050208


----------



## HuddlerGhostUser

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2051459

in?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Årchangel;15343864*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2051459
> 
> in?



















In.


----------



## Stuuut

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2052834
in??


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut;15357384*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2052834
> in??



















In!!









Dunno about you SB guys. You've got such a big vocabulary...


----------



## Stuuut

Ahaha yeah didn't know anything else to say








What else is there to say i mean the link and the smilie says it all


----------



## Night197

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2054907


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Night197*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2054907


Mate, with Sandy, you should be able to get a validation that doesn't say rejected.......sorry.


----------



## Night197

sorry my bad









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2054921


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Night197*


sorry my bad









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2054921



















Think I remember yr sig from doing Google spreadsheets for Nvidia GTX 500 Club


----------



## Night197

indeed


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Pentium 4 651 / 5108.85 MHz / Hyper 212+ / 1.488v

And who said you can't do 5GHz on air with a Hyper 212+ unless you got some Sandy action?

Eat your heart out Sandy Bridge !!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;15387691*
> Pentium 4 651 / 5108.85 MHz / Hyper 212+ / 1.488v
> 
> And who said you can't do 5GHz on air with a Hyper 212+ unless you got some Sandy action?
> 
> Eat your heart out Sandy Bridge !!












Overclocking done properly!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;15387691*
> Pentium 4 651 / 5108.85 MHz / Hyper 212+ / 1.488v
> 
> And who said you can't do 5GHz on air with a Hyper 212+ unless you got some Sandy action?
> 
> Eat your heart out Sandy Bridge !!


You didn't hear me say it. I know what can be done with a 212+, a couple of Hi Speed Yate Loons or BladeMasters, and a nice cool room.


----------



## Big-Pete

validation 5ghz 2600k @1.504vcore

can i join? this is on my sig rig btw, please note the GTs450 and the 16GB of gskill ram, as i forgot to put my ocn username!

thats 5ghz on air. no probs


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete;15387799*
> validation 5ghz 2600k @1.504vcore
> 
> can i join?


see what i mean?

anyways........
Quote:


> Submitted by P8P67-PRO | Tue, 27 Sep 2011 03:48:59 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.58


The validation needs to be made in your forum name Big-Pete not P8P67-PRO
instructions are on the 1st page in the OP....


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;15387836*
> see what i mean?
> 
> anyways........
> 
> The validation needs to be made in your forum name Big-Pete not P8P67-PRO
> instructions are on the 1st page in the OP....


it is my exact sig rig, i put the validation up. P8P67-PRO is my pc name!

















please note pics of my sig rig @5ghz
















16gb of gskill and a gts 450 on a P8P67 Board, all my components from sig rig
@5ghz

id very much like to join the 5ghz Oc club.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;15387691*
> Pentium 4 651 / 5108.85 MHz / Hyper 212+ / 1.488v
> 
> And who said you can't do 5GHz on air with a Hyper 212+ unless you got some Sandy action?
> 
> Eat your heart out Sandy Bridge !!



















Pentium 4 651 is not the usual either, is it?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post a CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)


you don't have to change your computer name, just the name in the user name field when you click validate. takes all of 10 seconds to do.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete;15388089*
> it is my exact sig rig, i put the validation up. P8P67-PRO is my pc name!
> *snip*
> 16gb of gskill and a gts 450 on a P8P67 Board, all my components from sig rig
> @5ghz
> 
> id very much like to join the 5ghz Oc club.


XtremeCuztoms only said what it says in the first post of this thread:

It is the condition of entry for most overclocking clubs on OCN, and it was a condition of entry for this club long before I came to be managing the list.

Nice rig though.


----------



## KidKB

Here's my submission









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2056647


----------



## kskwerl

Here's mine









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2062004


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl;15427451*
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2062004


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

5565.24 MHz i5 2500k
Might as well be like everyone else and post SB overclocks.

6048.41 MHz Pentium 4 651


----------



## wumpus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2061972


----------



## kskwerl

Thanks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;15428465*
> 5565.24 MHz i5 2500k
> Might as well be like everyone else and post SB overclocks.
> 
> 6048.41 MHz Pentium 4 651


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;15428520*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2061972


----------



## PR-Imagery

I'd like to play http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2043109


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*


I'd like to play http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2043109


----------



## ksathug

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2063187


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksathug;15436839*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2063187


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;15428520*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2061972


Man, that 920 looks like it has been a lot of fun.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2061972











Dang it Wump, just barely beat me. Good job!


----------



## Khalam

hey guys, this is my first OC on a 1366 socket so no laughs

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2066683


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


hey guys, this is my first OC on a 1366 socket so no laughs









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2066683


----------



## critical46

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2066889


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46;15470370*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2066889


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Hi just posting my final everyday oc here, thanks

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2066992


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*


Hi just posting my final everyday oc here, thanks

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2066992


Now you've put me on the spot, because I have to ask for one that doesn't have "Rejected by cpuz" on it.....

.....could you?


----------



## Khalam

Not much but a bit of an improvement;-)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068361


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


Not much but a bit of an improvement;-)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068361


----------



## HobieCat

Here's a non-sandy for you









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2058177










And another

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2058389


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;15486466*
> Here's a non-sandy for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2058177
> *snip*
> And another
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2058389
> *snip*


----------



## knoxy_14

ello 60c max temp
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2069538


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knoxy_14*


ello 60c max temp
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2069538


----------



## insomniac42

i7 990x 5033.2mhz @1.563v w/ht on


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insomniac42;15496760*
> i7 990x 5033.2mhz @1.563v w/ht on



















Good to see a 990x again.


----------



## insomniac42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;15497003*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see a 990x again.


im at 4.7 stable and that seems to be the max i hit without going above 1.45v. when i get a water chiller i will have to push this chip for ya.


----------



## ASUSfreak

ASUSfreak

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1866660


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak;15497081*
> ASUSfreak
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1866660



















Meanwhile, back in the Sandy stream...


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Man all these SB chips BARELY hitting 5GHz is really getting on my nerves.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2067973


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan;15498932*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2067973












Your validation is, I assume, in your PC name rather than your OCN User Name. Please crank her up again, and get a Validation in your user name.

Is Sandy Mountain a film reference? I am guessing the Path of the Righteous Man is from Pulp Fiction.....


----------



## AsylumSatellite

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071603


----------



## just_nuke_em

Let's get some more AMD up in here









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2038890
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2060477
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071432
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2055268


----------



## Hobybobag

I'm going to see if I can get my 965 into this... It's 6C outside right now, and I'm under water.. I might be able to pull it off lol


----------



## Rubble

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071990

can i has?


----------



## behrod08

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2072023


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsylumSatellite;15504888*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071603



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;15506247*
> Let's get some more AMD up in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2038890
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2060477
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071432
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2055268


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubble;15507112*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071990
> 
> can i has?



















At least your result shows more than minimum effort.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *behrod08;15507114*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2072023



















Must try harder...


----------



## Khalam

another night with the chip, another step further









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2073190


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


another night with the chip, another step further









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2073190



























Is this on air, water, or (lol) on fire?


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*











Your validation is, I assume, in your PC name rather than your OCN User Name. Please crank her up again, and get a Validation in your user name.

Is Sandy Mountain a film reference? I am guessing the Path of the Righteous Man is from Pulp Fiction.....


Sandy Mountain is a name I came up with off the top of my head. POTRM is off Pulp Fiction.

Also, thanks for costing me a 2 restarts. :/ Anyway, will do.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*


Sandy Mountain is a name I came up with off the top of my head. POTRM is off Pulp Fiction.

Also, thanks for costing me a 2 restarts. :/ Anyway, will do.


Sorry, but rules is rules, and they are the same for nearly every overclocking club thread on OCN.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2073253

Fixed.


----------



## Khalam

its on water alan







just wait till i put it under phase


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


its on water alan







just wait till i put it under phase










Don't be abusing that chip on water just for a 5.3ghz valid...you should know better than that, especially when you have a phase unit sitting right next to it.


----------



## Khalam

ehh i know, im terrible







but im waiting for my r3e to finally arrive so i can use the ss on it (for some strange reason im hesitant about using it on the sabertooth, especially since i want to sell it for as much as possible since its only 5 days old atm


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2073253

Fixed.










I want to see your OCN user name, PathOfTheRighteousMan, not POTRM,.... please.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;15515032*
> I want to see your OCN user name, PathOfTheRighteousMan, not POTRM,.... please.


Doesnt accept a name that long, POTRM will have to do.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*


Doesnt accept a name that long, POTRM will have to do.

The 1GHz OC club and all clubs requiring a name in my sig accepted that.










I checked that. I did not enter an email adress on the name so you can still validate with it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2074721

Up to you.


----------



## critical46

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2075123


----------



## dixson01974

Can I add another.
Dixson01974
AMD FX-6100
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071767


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2066090


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I checked that. I did not enter an email adress on the name so you can still validate with it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2074721

Up to you.


Wont work for me, trust me, I've tried. I'd rather use the full name. Well, doesnt matter.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *critical46*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2075123



Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2066090



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *dixson01974*


Can I add another.
Dixson01974
AMD FX-6100
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071767












Your validation is, I assume, in your PC name this time rather than your OCN User Name. Please crank her up again, and get a Validation in your user name.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*


Wont work for me, trust me, I've tried. I'd rather use the full name. Well, doesnt matter.










It is possible. I think the difficulty is the Windows long file name limitation.

Anyway, when you click validate, in the box that appears, in the Manual Mode section, select "Save Validation File" and a .cvf will be saved to "Documents"

In step 2 click on the web link "Validation Web Page" and fill out the form on the web page that comes up, with your full user name, and attach the saved .cvf. Click on "Validate!" It will be accepted.

I am sorry if you are uncomfortable with it, but this is the







standard most clubs adhere to.


----------



## dixson01974

Sorry about that.
Dixson01974
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076427


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974;15536286*
> Sorry about that.
> Dixson01974
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076427



















You like that 5016.xx MHz eh?
















that it's not just another just 5GHz SB!


----------



## Khalam

my first go with the ss, sadly the mb supports up to 1.7v only









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076538


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;15537533*
> my first go with the ss, sadly the mb supports up to 1.7v only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076538
> *snip*


----------



## wilykat

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076745

i7 2700k socket 1155 SB







Looks like the first verified 5GHz overclock with this CPU on this forum.

Air cooled, I could probably hit 6 if I used better cooler.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wilykat*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076745

i7 2700k socket 1155 SB







Looks like the first verified 5GHz overclock with this CPU on this forum.

Air cooled, I could probably hit 6 if I used better cooler.


----------



## Khalam

first try on the rampage+ss and i got a nice 100mhz more out of it









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2079777


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Just to get my foot in the door.



I'll probably drop my rad in some ice water over the weekend and try to hit 5.4-5.8Ghz under 1.5v.

edit: This was done on newest bios, rev 2001.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


first try on the rampage+ss and i got a nice 100mhz more out of it









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2079777
*snip*




























Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*


Just to get my foot in the door.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2079911

I'll probably drop my rad in some ice water over the weekend and try to hit 5.4-5.8Ghz under 1.5v.

edit: This was done on newest bios, rev 2001.


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2080476


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

next stop............ 6GHz !!!
Go Go Go !!!


----------



## alancsalt

My disclaimer: that was on water in summer.









Any tips? That was my first try.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

board is unmodded? stock board?

set to 1.7vcore in bios, get it as cold as possible in bios, boot into windows, use set fsb grab validation quickly.


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, unmodded. Scored a chip used in a demo rig from a PC shop for $30 (including postage), so never been brutalised before. It's summer here so might have to wait for cooler weather, or get off my butt and go get some dice or ln2 for my hitherto unused pot.


----------



## just_nuke_em

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081698

Athlon II x2 250


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;15568210*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2080476
> *snip*



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;15578125*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081698
> 
> Athlon II x2 250


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

I couldn't help myself.. 1.49 @ 5.2GHz, I load at 1.496v and so far my system seems fine, and I'm in amazement







It looks like this is going to be my new everyday 24/7 voltage.... (Sorry alancsalt for having to change my voltage, but I promise you this is the last time because this is the max my cpu is going to go anyway!)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081803


----------



## Khalam

new personal best

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2088730


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus;15578668*
> I couldn't help myself.. 1.49 @ 5.2GHz, I load at 1.496v and so far my system seems fine, and I'm in amazement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like this is going to be my new everyday 24/7 voltage.... (Sorry alancsalt for having to change my voltage, but I promise you this is the last time because this is the max my cpu is going to go anyway!)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081803
> *snip*


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;15628682*
> new personal best
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2088730
> *snip*


----------



## Wnivre

Giggidi Giggidi








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2089657


----------



## alancsalt

Sites back up. Hope yr subscriptions work....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wnivre*
> 
> Giggidi Giggidi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2089657


----------



## brownieapple

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2094936


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownieapple*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2094936


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2095784


----------



## alancsalt

Noting your motherboard, I used a P8P67 Pro to get 5.6GHz with a 2500K using this guide:
Official ASUS P8P67 Series Overclocking Guide and Information (Xtreme Systems)
I tried a few guides, and they all had different approaches, but this one worked for me. Just thought it might be useful.


----------



## alidarkstone

My score : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2041131

hwbot link : http://hwbot.org/submission/2213280_

my web site : http://www.sivisogutma.com/genel/21-2600k-5666mhz-yeni-rekor.html

alidarkstone (alikaratas) 2600K @ 5.666mhz


----------



## alancsalt

A problem. A condition of listing in this club is that the validation be in your OCN user name. (alidarkstone) These conditions may be found on the first page of this thread.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Good guide.

5.4Ghz. I had to save it really quick, it bsod's literally 5 seconds after setting core to 100%

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2096657



Real shame it wont upload in my OCN name.







Corrupt probably.

If that isnt accepted.. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2096679


----------



## alancsalt

You know I can't take SANDY MOUNTAIn..lol, but nice OC.

I just wonder if you had PathOfTheRighteousMan in the saved file, if that makes any difference, otherwise can't think why not...Anyway, that 5300.77 MHz has jumped you up the chart a bit.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Phenom II x4 965BE http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2096470


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Phenom II x4 965BE http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2096470


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2097924


----------



## alidarkstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> A problem. A condition of listing in this club is that the validation be in your OCN user name. (alidarkstone) These conditions may be found on the first page of this thread.


Whats a problem ? My name is ali my surname karatas but my nickname alidarkstone. Can you visit my website www.sivisogutma.com. This is not fair


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2097924


 

You're cookin'!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alidarkstone*
> 
> Whats a problem ? My name is ali my surname karatas but my nickname alidarkstone. Can you visit my website www.sivisogutma.com. This is not fair


Have you checked the first page of this thread? With respect to fairness, the conditions of entry are the same for all, and were established long before I became editor of this thread. Nearly every other overclock club on this site has that same condition of entry.

After clicking "Validate" in CPUZ replace the computer name in the name field with your OCN username before clicking "Submit".

Like your website.


----------



## alidarkstone

Yes, I checked


----------



## kikicoco1334

Intel Celeron 352 - 7286.49 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1706310


My SLBEJ 007 - 5156.88 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1541534


Intel Pentium 4 631 - 6251.08 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786343


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikicoco1334*
> 
> Intel Celeron 352 - 7286.49 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1706310
> 
> My SLBEJ 007 - 5156.88 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1541534
> 
> Intel Pentium 4 631 - 6251.08 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786343


 

Impressive.








Is the Commando volt modded?


----------



## CDMAN

CPU-Z


CPU-Z Valid


Link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2102043


----------



## dhenzjhen

dhenzhen

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2103729


----------



## AMD_Freak

Add me please http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822548


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> CPU-Z
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2102043


 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> dhenzjhen
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2103729


 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> Add me please http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822548


----------



## rafael.agp

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2106538

5.5ghz







add me pls, thx bro.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafael.agp*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2106538
> 5.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add me pls, thx bro.


----------



## just_nuke_em

955BE 6.522GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2106866


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> 955BE 6.522GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2106866


----------



## Silverlight

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1888302
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1603707
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860400
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1311761


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlight*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1888302
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1603707
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860400
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1311761


----------



## kikicoco1334

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> Impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Commando volt modded?


Thank you for updating
I don't think the the Pentium 4 was clocked on a modded board Commando, and the Celi is on the Vmodded Commando (I had 2)


----------



## victorzamora

Seems like I'll be the first FX4100 on here!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2120690


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorzamora*
> 
> Seems like I'll be the first FX4100 on here!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2120690


----------



## Joeteck

http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/1046206_

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1367337


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck*
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/1046206_
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1367337


I'd be looking for a submission as Joeteck rather than Joe. Could you?


----------



## Joeteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'd be looking for a submission as Joeteck rather than Joe. Could you?


I don't understand your question....

EDIT: I just noticed I would be the first Core i5 to hit the list... How cool is that!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck*
> 
> I don't understand your question....
> EDIT: I just noticed I would be the first Core i5 to hit the list... How cool is that!


To be included, your validation has to be in your OCN user name (joeteck) rather than joe.


----------



## rafael.agp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> To be included, your validation has to be in your OCN user name (joetek) rather than joe.


actually, JoeteCk, or it would be wrong again


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafael.agp*
> 
> actually, JoeteCk, or it would be wrong again


Fair enough.


----------



## pwnography6

5.2 on a P4 630.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2125221


----------



## Joeteck

Well that's mine. I can't do it again. Really not fair not to include me over a silly technicality. I worked hard to get that... However, i guess it will not posted in your spreed sheet here. Hwbot is where it really counts.









Thanks anyway.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6*
> 
> 5.2 on a P4 630.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2125221


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck*
> 
> Well that's mine. I can't do it again. Really not fair not to include me over a silly technicality. I worked hard to get that... However, i guess it will not posted in your spreed sheet here. Hwbot is where it really counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks anyway.


On the Bot, you get the points


----------



## Joeteck

Even though HWBOT clearly shows its mine, you're really not going to add me to your list? If that's the case, change my name here to joe...


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck*
> 
> Even though HWBOT clearly shows its mine, you're really not going to add me to your list? If that's the case, change my name here to joe...


if you still have the cpu-z file you can submit it again with your ocn name


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck*
> 
> Even though HWBOT clearly shows its mine, you're really not going to add me to your list? If that's the case, change my name here to joe...


The club has its terms of admission, from long before I came to caretake it. I feel that I have to abide by those terms and not make random exceptions, and that I have to apply those terms consistently, without fear or favour.

There is already a registered member "joe". I am sorry, but that is how I see it.


----------



## Joeteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The club has its terms of admission, from long before I came to caretake it. I feel that I have to abide by those terms and not make random exceptions, and that I have to apply those terms consistently, without fear or favour.
> There is already a registered member "joe". I am sorry, but that is how I see it.


So you think I made it up, that I'm stealing this to be my own? Is that how you see it? If so, I'm highly insulted!

This is my livestream link...

http://www.livestream.com/joeteck?t=592586


----------



## alancsalt

No I'm not. I'm saying the rules are the rules.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck*
> 
> So you think I made it up, that I'm stealing this to be my own? Is that how you see it? If so, I'm highly insulted!
> This is my livestream link...
> http://www.livestream.com/joeteck?t=592586


how did you save the validation file?

just grab the .cvf file, go to http://valid.canardpc.com/
and re upload with your ocn user name? how difficult is it really?
heck, gimme the file, I'll do it for you.

rules are in place for a reason, Joe... everyone else followed them and I'm sure you're more then capable of doing the same since you got a
5848 mhz with with Core i5 655k at 5848MHz with 0.1 points.....


----------



## HiLuckyB

I know this isn't hard to do with SB, But this is as far as I have tryed right now







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2122423

Does anyone have a working sig link? Alot of them seem to be bad after the website upgrade


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> I know this isn't hard to do with SB, But this is as far as I have tryed right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2122423
> Does anyone have a working sig link? Alot of them seem to be bad after the website upgrade


 

My sig works....


----------



## DSN

Seems my last entry went bye bye, so here we are again :


----------



## Joeteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> how did you save the validation file?
> just grab the .cvf file, go to http://valid.canardpc.com/
> and re upload with your ocn user name? how difficult is it really?
> heck, gimme the file, I'll do it for you.
> rules are in place for a reason, Joe... everyone else followed them and I'm sure you're more then capable of doing the same since you got a
> 5848 mhz with with Core i5 655k at 5848MHz with 0.1 points.....


Back when I was very active in overclocking, I had about 5 systems running at once, I swaped out drives daily. That file is long gone...

When I achieved the 5.8Ghz, I blew out one memory section on the gigabyte board... Did not detect dual channel any longer... I RMAed it, so in theory I could do it again... or faster. I just need to get more artist eraser... I have to packs left, maybe I can squeeze the use out of them...







I'll get on that list...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSN*
> 
> Seems my last entry went bye bye, so here we are again :


Terms of Acceptance for this Club as found on first page of this thread..
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post a CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> My sig works....


Could you post the link? The one in the op is no good for me







*_.=5 GHz Overclock Club=._*








Seems to be missing something


----------



## alancsalt

Mine is in PHP-HTML if I look at it since the upgrade.

Code:



Code:


[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=678487][B]  5 GHz Overclock Club [/B][/URL][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]


----------



## AoHxBram

Im in defo.
but the cpuz shows 4999.99 on valid but it jumps form 5001-4999 dunno why.
here is the link :

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2129819


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*
> 
> Im in defo.
> but the cpuz shows 4999.99 on valid but it jumps form 5001-4999 dunno why.
> here is the link :
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2129819


They all do that. Fluctuate a bit. But to make the club, the validation has to read 5000 or more. Sorry. You just have to get it a hair over. It's that reading on the left that counts rather than the rounding upward.


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> They all do that. Fluctuate a bit. But to make the club, the validation has to read 5000 or more. Sorry. You just have to get it a hair over. It's that reading on the left that counts rather than the rounding upward.


Hehe alrighty then:
here we go : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2130151


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*
> 
> Hehe alrighty then:
> here we go : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2130151




Thank you.


----------



## abeeftec

YAY Join the Club!





I dont get it, when I post my link it shows in Image code form not as a link like I am seeing in the forum.
Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abeeftec*
> 
> YAY Join the Club!
> 
> 
> I dont get it, when I post my link it shows in Image code form not as a link like I am seeing in the forum.
> Am I doing something wrong?


 

Well, posting the sig rather than the browser URL, but it gets me there anyway...


----------



## daguardian

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2131406


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2131406


----------



## DSN

Ive been on this list since the day SB went public, why was it reset ?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSN*
> 
> Ive been on this list since the day SB went public, why was it reset ?


It wasn't reset. You've got two posts. Your first post did not match the requirements as posted on the first page of this thread. You received a reply that said so. You have not responded to the answer with a correct submission and so were not entered.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thankyou.

Is there something wrong with the code in the sig link on page 1..? I can't seem to get it to work ....


----------



## abeeftec

Figured I would make it a bit faster!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Thankyou.
> Is there something wrong with the code in the sig link on page 1..? I can't seem to get it to work ....


Well yes there is - they changed the site over to a content management package called Huddler that does not necessarily use BB Code in its editor/s. If I edit my sig now, it looks like this:

Code:



Code:


[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=678487][B]  5 GHz Overclock Club [/B][/URL][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=851067][B][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]









<a href="showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=678487" title="Overclock.net - Overclocking.net - Thread 678487">*5 GHz Overclock Club*[/URL] *

*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abeeftec*
> 
> Figured I would make it a bit faster!!
> *snip*


----------



## just_nuke_em

Phenom II x2 550 BE http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2132647


----------



## axipher

Here's my CPU-z:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2111753


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Phenom II x2 550 BE http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2132647


 

Got something out of that dewar then.......


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Got something out of that dewar then.......


Yeah lol, wasn't a complete waste. Still had to dump out about 8L since I need to return it tomorrow. Stupid 8150


----------



## Ironman517

Here is my CPU-z validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2135963


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironman517*
> 
> Here is my CPU-z validation
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2135963


----------



## ht_addict

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2136999


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2136999


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's my CPU-z:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2111753


Did you miss mine?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Did you miss mine?


That doesn't have your username on it, So it's no good.


----------



## axipher

Oh, my bad, I'll re-do it in a bit.


----------



## blabla125

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2139352 oh yeah 5.2 ghz no cores disabled


----------



## alancsalt

Somedays, I hate Huddler....fudged post


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> Seriously now, I wouldn't expect disabled cores on an i5-2500K at 5.18GHz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all credit for not just doing the bare 5GHz....


----------



## blabla125

edit:double post







anyway i will still use the post
this was my first real oc trust it was a B**** to get that score with my mobo, that mobo only supports vcore up to 1.35 and for ram reasons of the mobo i CANNOT use bus not user fault except for the part of me buying the mobo


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

E8400
Hyper 212+

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2140608

just messin with GTL's and stuff before Dice run...


----------



## krazah

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2140740
I7 990x
on Asus Sabertooth x58


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> E8400
> Hyper 212+
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2140608
> just messin with GTL's and stuff before Dice run...


 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazah*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2140740
> I7 990x
> on Asus Sabertooth x58


----------



## GlobalAviator001

Made it right in the 5Ghz mark scorching at 71*C...But with only 1.408 Vcore!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2140779


----------



## bmgjet

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2108330


----------



## Lord Xeb

I feel bad... I saw a dude with less than 1.1v at 5.0GHz on a 2500k... mine needs 1.352v D:


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> I feel bad... I saw a dude with less than 1.1v at 5.0GHz on a 2500k... mine needs 1.352v D:


What...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## blabla125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> I feel bad... I saw a dude with less than 1.1v at 5.0GHz on a 2500k... mine needs 1.352v D:


me want me want


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlobalAviator001*
> 
> Made it right in the 5Ghz mark scorching at 71*C...But with only 1.408 Vcore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2140779


 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2108330


 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> I feel bad... I saw a dude with less than 1.1v at 5.0GHz on a 2500k... mine needs 1.352v D:


I think you'll find some boards/cpuz versions were not reading vcore properly. Don't feel bad.


----------



## Aesir

What I run my 2500K at.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesir*
> 
> What I run my 2500K at.


For me to enter that in the lists, the validation needs to be in your OCN user name rather than your computer name, as described in the very first post of this thread.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Just finished up another nice bench session







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2142326


----------



## Aesir

Alright here's one with my OCN user name validation.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Just finished up another nice bench session
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2142326


 

In AMD alone you have X4 965, FX-8120, FX-4100, X4 955, X2 550 (All over 6GHz)

X4 955, X2 240, X2 250 (All over 5GHz) Quite a tally.









(Is that two different X4 955 chips?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesir*
> 
> Alright here's one with my OCN user name validation.


 

That was quick.


----------



## Denim-187

Hey add me








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2142334

Here's the online submission


----------



## just_nuke_em

The lower 955 was in DICE, the higher on LN2. You can remove the lower one. Same with the 965. And if tomorrow goes well, the 250 also


----------



## LuckySevn

Can I join?


----------



## alancsalt

When I OC'd my bosses 2500K/P8P67 Pro, I got 5.6GHz out of it. I tried to OC my 2600K/P8Z68 Deluxe/Gen3 tonight, and couldn't do better than 5GHz. Groan.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2143102

Maybe if I turn off a few functions...I'll read up on it.


----------



## Denim-187

Hw bout an update









_Sent from my iPhone4s using the Tapatalk forum app_


----------



## Aleslammer

Same chip as my other post, def. MB
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2143362


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySevn*
> 
> Can I join?


Done.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denim-187*
> 
> Hw bout an update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sent from my iPhone4s using the Tapatalk forum app_


Patience.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> Same chip as my other post, def. MB
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2143362











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> The lower 955 was in DICE, the higher on LN2. You can remove the lower one. Same with the 965. And if tomorrow goes well, the 250 also


----------



## Blindsay

May i join









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2143955


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> May i join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2143955


----------



## just_nuke_em

Here's that 250







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2143992


----------



## mend0k

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2144206
Too lazy to get to a higher multi, so here is my stable one.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Here's that 250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2143992


 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2144206
> Too lazy to get to a higher multi, so here is my stable one.


----------



## blabla125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mend0k*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2144206
> Too lazy to get to a higher multi, so here is my stable one.


Stable didnt you have thread saying 5ghz stable at 1.35 now stable 5.1 at 1.42 and oc that thing with like 1.48 v anyway 1.42 stable @5.1 jees dude thats awesome







wish i had that cpu i wouldnt boot with that ok maybe i would but still !!


----------



## mfranco702

I think this is my higher, more frequency gives me BSOD









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2145546


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> I think this is my higher, more frequency gives me BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2145546


Nice chip.


----------



## CL3P20

e8500 @ 5.7ghz / DI.. with too much Gigabut overvoltage  *maybe can push more with vcore mod to cut overvolt down.. CPU only need ~1.62v real for this speed at -67c. At least was stable for benchies with pot swinging to -61c









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2147142


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> I think this is my higher, more frequency gives me BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2145546


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> e8500 @ 5.7ghz / DI.. with too much Gigabut overvoltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *maybe can push more with vcore mod to cut overvolt down.. CPU only need ~1.62v real for this speed at -67c. At least was stable for benchies with pot swinging to -61c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2147142


----------



## Khalam

my modest oc

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2150235


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam*
> 
> my modest oc
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2150235


 

Modest......


----------



## Khalam

only cheering up thing about it is... its on water my phase broke and im waiting for a new one to come in (should be here for the 23rd then ill see what this puppy can do


----------



## dixson01974

Can you update my info please. I hit 5.016ghz on all 6 cores now.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2151696


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> Can you update my info please. I hit 5.016ghz on all 6 cores now.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2151696


Are you certain you wish to as your old one was 5016.95 MHz and your new one is 5016.75 MHz which would actually move you a place or two lower on the chart? Just checking....


----------



## Silverlight

Another addition for me -

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148403


----------



## Tweak17emon

here we go! first time for the 5ghz club!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2153032

3930K!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlight*
> 
> Another addition for me -
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148403


 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*
> 
> here we go! first time for the 5ghz club!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2153032
> 3930K!


The terms of joining this club are in the very first post of this thread.
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post a CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)


Could you please resubmit a validation that matches the criteria?


----------



## 0xygen

It would be really cool if the spec sheets said something about what cooling methods they used.


----------



## Tweak17emon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like to be listed here, post a CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please resubmit a validation that matches the criteria?
Click to expand...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2153217

updated.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2153217
> updated.


----------



## KidKB

Again, but with a SB-E









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2153466

http://cdn.overclock.net/7/7a/7a510e60_5300mhz.png


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KidKB*
> 
> Again, but with a SB-E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2153466
> http://cdn.overclock.net/7/7a/7a510e60_5300mhz.png


----------



## Triple7

Hit 5ghz last night using a Corsair H50 and a lot of volts lol.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2153598

It made it for 8 minutes in prime and then locked up. It needs more then 1.528v to be 100% stable at this frequency. I want a better chip! lol







Surprisingly, with a little rigging, the temperature didn't exceed 73C with this puny little cooler.


----------



## DOM.

got me a nice bday gift









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2154606


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> got me a nice bday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2154606


Nice OC buddy.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triple7*
> 
> Hit 5ghz last night using a Corsair H50 and a lot of volts lol.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2153598
> It made it for 8 minutes in prime and then locked up. It needs more then 1.528v to be 100% stable at this frequency. I want a better chip! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, with a little rigging, the temperature didn't exceed 73C with this puny little cooler.


 

You mean one like DOM's....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> got me a nice bday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2154606


 

*The Top Socket 1155 Score..*


----------



## Triple7

Yes I mean like Dom's lol. Holy crap that's a nice overclock. Nice job. I wonder if he can bump the BCLK a little and get it to 6ghz


----------



## offshell

SB-E on water
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2154979


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triple7*
> 
> Yes I mean like Dom's lol. Holy crap that's a nice overclock. Nice job. I wonder if he can bump the BCLK a little and get it to 6ghz


well try this in a few hope it can get to 6


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offshell*
> 
> SB-E on water
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2154979


 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> well try this in a few hope it can get to 6


And then you'll be posting in the 6GHz Club.









(DOM, are you a HWBot member? I think you'd get a few points for that considering there's only a few 6GHz Sandies on the planet.)


----------



## DOM.

seems to be the max for now im tired lol

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2155320

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2232311_domoca_cpu_frequency_core_i5_2500k_5965.72_mhz

this is my team








http://www.hwbot.org/team/ocalliance/


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> seems to be the max for now im tired lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2155320
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2232311_domoca_cpu_frequency_core_i5_2500k_5965.72_mhz
> this is my team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/team/ocalliance/


 

Brilliant mate. Just brilliant. Good work.


----------



## Triple7

Great job DOM! You are so close man! Make it happen!


----------



## DOM.

Thanks I got all next week to try after Xmas


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Thanks I got all next week to try after Xmas


----------



## enfuego126

Stayed up a bit tonight but finally broke it and stable









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2159983


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enfuego126*
> 
> Stayed up a bit tonight but finally broke it and stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2159983


----------



## Triple7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enfuego126*
> 
> Stayed up a bit tonight but finally broke it and stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2159983


Nice job! Welcome to OCN. Thats a lot of voltage lol. Definitely don't try and run that 24/7!


----------



## Krazykid122

Want to buy 6 GHZ capable AMD lol


----------



## enfuego126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triple7*
> 
> Nice job! Welcome to OCN. Thats a lot of voltage lol. Definitely don't try and run that 24/7!


Thanks! Yea the voltage is a little high but I think I can push it a little more. Hoping for 5.1 at least. I'm definitely keeping on eye on my temps though.


----------



## Triple7

I honestly wouldn't if I were you. Your temps may be ok, but these can only handle so much voltage before they fry. Your pushing it to its max as it is.


----------



## enfuego126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triple7*
> 
> I honestly wouldn't if I were you. Your temps may be ok, but these can only handle so much voltage before they fry. Your pushing it to its max as it is.


What would you recommend the max max voltage should be for daily use?? Should I take it down to 1.4 or even lower??


----------



## Triple7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enfuego126*
> 
> What would you recommend the max max voltage should be for daily use?? Should I take it down to 1.4 or even lower??


That depends. Are you using power saving options or running it that way 24/7? I recommend keeping the power saving options in place as it will preserve the life up your chip. For daily use keep it at or around 1.45 and definitely not over 1.5. (Maybe if its under water) I personally don't like going much over 1.4. The lower the voltage, the longer your chip is going to last. Anything over 4.5ghz won't be noticeable in most applications and you should be able to obtain that with a voltage under 1.4.







Overclocking to 5.0ghz is just bragging rights for most of us here. If you have a low voltage chip that will do 5.0ghz on less then 1.4v then heck yeah run it that way all the time, otherwise its not very smart or practical.

Of course this is just my opinion. Some here will tell you it's fine to run it at 1.5v all the time, but it really hasn't been out long enough for those people to notice degradation. They may be whistling to a different tune in a couple years. However, most enthusiasts update their hardware every two years though so it may not ever be a concern to them from the start.


----------



## enfuego126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triple7*
> 
> That depends. Are you using power saving options or running it that way 24/7? I recommend keeping the power saving options in place as it will preserve the life up your chip. For daily use keep it at or around 1.45 and definitely not over 1.5. (Maybe if its under water) I personally don't like going much over 1.4. The lower the voltage, the longer your chip is going to last. Anything over 4.5ghz won't be noticeable in most applications and you should be able to obtain that with a voltage under 1.4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking to 5.0ghz is just bragging rights for most of us here. If you have a low voltage chip that will do 5.0ghz on less then 1.4v then heck yeah run it that way all the time, otherwise its not very smart or practical.
> Of course this is just my opinion. Some here will tell you it's fine to run it at 1.5v all the time, but it really hasn't been out long enough for those people to notice degradation. They may be whistling to a different tune in a couple years. However, most enthusiasts update their hardware every two years though so it may not ever be a concern to them from the start.


Thanks for the heads up! I might just run it hot and hope it lasts long enough for the Ivy bridge release


----------



## Krazykid122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazykid122*
> 
> Want to buy 6 GHZ capable AMD lol


i mean 5ghz**


----------



## hitoriko

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2161470


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitoriko*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2161470


On the first page of this thread...
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post a CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)


This is the same for most clubs on OCN, but not quite all. It is safest though to assume your member name is a requirement for any club, overclock or Top 30 listing.


----------



## Joeteck

Ok, I've found my cvf file, however when I re-post it under the correct name it tells me that I need to submit it with the version 1.59+. Since I did my 655K overclock a while ago, I can't do this again... How can I get this validated ?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck*
> 
> Ok, I've found my cvf file, however when I re-post it under the correct name it tells me that I need to submit it with the version 1.59+. Since I did my 655K overclock a while ago, I can't do this again... How can I get this validated ?


Just download this version and try validating your existing cvf with it...see how it goes...or is that what you did?


----------



## Joeteck

Lol, no since I already did the overclock I don't have. Rep do it. The cvf file proves this. Allow I want to do is repost it with correct username as you requested. But since I can't revalidate it I can't prove to you this is genuinelu mine.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Sempron 140 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2164138


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Sempron 140 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2164138


 

Bit lower than usual?









Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## iTravis

Well I haven't OC my 2600K since I got it early this year, now that I have sometimes to play around over the weekend. This is what I got so far, not my max since I haven't pushed more yet but still, it's a decent clock I guess.
Core i7 2600K @ 5.2Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2165624


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis*
> 
> Well I haven't OC my 2600K since I got it early this year, now that I have sometimes to play around over the weekend. This is what I got so far, not my max since I haven't pushed more yet but still, it's a decent clock I guess.
> Core i7 2600K @ 5.2Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2165624


Ah, the only problem there being "rejected by CPUZ". Can you get me one that doesn't say that? Otherwise I'm a bit jelly anyway...

Funny, I could get my bosses 2500K to 5.6 no trouble, but my 2600K doesnt want to go over 5.2GHz. There's a bit of variation in these Sandies.


----------



## iTravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, the only problem there being "rejected by CPUZ". Can you get me one that doesn't say that? Otherwise I'm a bit jelly anyway...
> Funny, I could get my bosses 2500K to 5.6 no trouble, but my 2600K doesnt want to go over 5.2GHz. There's a bit of variation in these Sandies.


I didn't notice that LOL, just a quick google yielding lot results with CPU-Z rejected error. Anyway I just downloaded the latest version and have no issue with the validation, it's probably a bug in the software.
Updated: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2165856








Btw 5.6Ghz is pretty impressive with the 2500K, I wonder if I have yet hit the multi wall, maybe if I disable HT then I can go higher.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis*
> 
> I didn't notice that LOL, just a quick google yielding lot results with CPU-Z rejected error. Anyway I just downloaded the latest version and have no issue with the validation, it's probably a bug in the software.
> Updated: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2165856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw 5.6Ghz is pretty impressive with the 2500K, I wonder if I have yet hit the multi wall, maybe if I disable HT then I can go higher.


To quote from valid canard;
Quote:


> Just a note to tell you I just changed some steps of the internal validation check. Now, to get your dump validated, you need a clean frequency over time ("time" is, of course, not an hour but 2-3 seconds max.). This was added in order to reject all dumps where the CPU was throttling or unable to keep its rated frequency more than some milliseconds. Some guys spammed the validation key as long as needed to get a result "validated". We don't think a quarter second frequency might be called a "validated overclocking", so I added that check.


That's what they reckon....

Anyway..... 

Your's might have more room. Only one way to find out...


----------



## iTravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> To quote from valid canard;
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a note to tell you I just changed some steps of the internal validation check. Now, to get your dump validated, you need a clean frequency over time ("time" is, of course, not an hour but 2-3 seconds max.). This was added in order to reject all dumps where the CPU was throttling or unable to keep its rated frequency more than some milliseconds. Some guys spammed the validation key as long as needed to get a result "validated". We don't think a quarter second frequency might be called a "validated overclocking", so I added that check.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they reckon....
> Anyway.....
> Your's might have more room. Only one way to find out...
Click to expand...

Haha thanks, I just pushed to 1.65V with 54 multi yet I couldn't get into Windows so I guess 52 is my max then. I"m still happy with it regardless, might need better cooling if I wanna push higher.


----------



## iTravis

I'm going suicide








5.3Ghz at insane voltage: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2167296


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis*
> 
> I'm going suicide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.3Ghz at insane voltage: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2167296


 

UH OH! Whole lotta volts!


----------



## iTravis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> UH OH! Whole lotta volts!


In order to break the wall yeh


----------



## truehighroller1

Here's mine. Hope you like it. I couldn't get 5.6..

Core I7 2700K @ 5.5GHz. I could probably get lower volts but what ever.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2171804


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Here's mine. Hope you like it. I couldn't get 5.6..
> Core I7 2700K @ 5.5GHz. I could probably get lower volts but what ever.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2171804


 

Yes, I like it. I used to be a bit jelly about how easy it seemed to be, but I've learnt that these Sandies are a bit variable, so some of these 5GHz submissions aren't necessarily from lack of effort, and 5.5GHz is really darned good anyway.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> Yes, I like it. I used to be a bit jelly about how easy it seemed to be, but I've learnt that these Sandies are a bit variable, so some of these 5GHz submissions aren't necessarily from lack of effort, and 5.5GHz is really darned good anyway.


Thank you sir. I definitely had to get used to the new M.B. to accomplish that lol. I had a bad run with this new setup for about a week and then everything started running finally so to say. Happy ever since. Thanks again. Have an AWESOME NEW YEAR!


----------



## Macke93

Couldn't get CPU-Z to show my core speed








Here's a print from core temp that shows my Intel E5700 running in 5GHZ










Smaller:


----------



## bruflot

I'm in


















Sorry for no name in the screenshot, had already taken the pic before seeing this..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Couldn't get CPU-Z to show my core speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a print from core temp that shows my Intel E5700 running in 5GHZ


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for no name in the screenshot, had already taken the pic before seeing this..
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


The requirement for joining is:
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post a CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)


Macke93, can you do a validation in your OCN username and give us the link to the validation that may not show your speed and we'll try to work out what's happening.

bruflot, sorry, but the requirement is a validation in your OCN name, not a screenshot.


----------



## jermizzey

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2178577


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermizzey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2178577


----------



## Macke93

Tried one more time!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2179560

It's running at 6,2GHZ (3,1GHZ each core)

A printscreen









Picture of my computer booted up to BIOS!


----------



## DOM.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2178551


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Tried one more time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2179560
> It's running at 6,2GHZ (3,1GHZ each core)
> A printscreen
> *snip*
> Picture of my computer booted up to BIOS!
> *snip*


We go by CPUZ validation, like this one for an E5700 from the 4GHz Club lists - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1734294 I assume you would think he was running at 8025.4MHz, but he is not. See his voltage, 1.584v. For 4012.7 MHz on an E5700, that is the sort of voltage I'd expect. Check out E5xxx validations at http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/4-ghz-overclock-club-updated

In all the validations I've put up we've never added the two cores together. Neither has any other club. It is what CPUZ says that counts, and that is what all clubs here go by.

To me, 6.2GHz at 1.248v simply is not believable, regardless of the bios pic. Sorry.

I suggest posting that in the 6GHz Club, if only to see the feedback. http://www.overclock.net/t/1082747/new-6ghz-oc-club See what they think..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2178551


 

You're getting closer....









They get a cold bug somewhere between -20C and -40C don't they?


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> You're getting closer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They get a cold bug somewhere between -20C and -40C don't they?


my ss evap reads -57c on idle


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah, that is 2.99 GHz no matter how you put it.


----------



## NoGuru

Nice chip DOM.









Yeah, no, sorry but that is 2.99 GHz Macke.

Opps, sorry for the DB post.


----------



## Macke93

5,0 GHZ!


----------



## Macke93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Nice chip DOM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no, sorry but that is 2.99 GHz Macke.
> Opps, sorry for the DB post.


Per core YES!
Total of 6 GHZ!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Per core YES!
> Total of 6 GHZ!


lol, no


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macke93*
> 
> Per core YES!
> Total of 6 GHZ!




No one does per core. Read my answer on the previous page.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Nice chip DOM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no, sorry but that is 2.99 GHz Macke.
> Opps, sorry for the DB post.


Thanks wish I had the time to work on 2d I just ran it and I got 2-4 on the hwbot lol

And idk if I said but I got this cpu from newegg and didn't expect it would clock so high pure luck


----------



## Digitronical

How come there aren't any bulldozers in the list. Is this a Intel only club? I thought bulldozer was setting records with how far it could OC so I expected a nice list of both amd and Intel.


----------



## Perkul




----------



## Perkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitronical*
> 
> How come there aren't any bulldozers in the list. Is this a Intel only club? I thought bulldozer was setting records with how far it could OC so I expected a nice list of both amd and Intel.


http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/5ghz-overclock-club
Click AMD at the bottom right.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitronical*
> 
> How come there aren't any bulldozers in the list. Is this a Intel only club? I thought bulldozer was setting records with how far it could OC so I expected a nice list of both amd and Intel.


On the first page of the thread, at the bottom of the spreadsheet, far right, click on AMD...
Scan that list...
ht_addict - 5016.95 MHz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2136999 - FX-8150 - 1.56v
An FX8150 is "Bulldozer" isn't it?


----------



## Simonzi

My current i7 950 won't push 5Ghz, but have a 2700K coming in, hopefully that crosses the 5ghz line for me


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I didn't see anywhere that said i7's only but thats all I see. I have accomplished over 5Ghz with my FX-8120 so I think I should be included. Thanks guys.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2170441


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I didn't see anywhere that said i7's only but thats all I see. I have accomplished over 5Ghz with my FX-8120 so I think I should be included. Thanks guys.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2170441


 

You see what you want. There's an AMD list for all the Bulldozers that apply. Nothing I can do about being buried under 2500K and 2600K validations. There's more of them. I've gotten used to it.

https://docs.google.com/a/overclocked.net/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdHo0OXgzcUVXcXRYMWd4M3gxRHhab1E&hl=en_GB#gid=21


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> You see what you want. There's an AMD list for all the Bulldozers that apply. Nothing I can do about being buried under 2500K and 2600K validations. There's more of them. I've gotten used to it.
> https://docs.google.com/a/overclocked.net/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdHo0OXgzcUVXcXRYMWd4M3gxRHhab1E&hl=en_GB#gid=21


Yeah I did notice it later. Thank you.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Time to add a Llano tab







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2187324. Btw, cpuz is currently rejecting all llano submissions so I guess you don't have to accept it just yet.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Time to add a Llano tab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2187324. Btw, cpuz is currently rejecting all llano submissions so I guess you don't have to accept it just yet.


Ive been wanting to know, how do they perform while overclocked. Would you be able to screen shot some benchmarks or gaming results?


----------



## just_nuke_em

I might do some performance testing/gaming. I'll just say this: don't expect high clocks with conventional cooling (water/air). It took 1.58v for 4.1ghz on water. Wasn't really watching temps, but I don't think it will run cool at those volts. I would be interested to see how it clocks on air with an Asus board.


----------



## alancsalt

I'm sure I could divide up the AMD submissions a bit, but I suspect I wouldn't get very full lists...not like that darn Sandy, or even 1366, so popular.

Is that what the AMD fans here would prefer? Break up the AMD submissions into more categories?

The old valid-canard can be a pain sometimes, with its spates of rejects.

If I was to break them up, what categories?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> I might do some performance testing/gaming. I'll just say this: don't expect high clocks with conventional cooling (water/air). It took 1.58v for 4.1ghz on water. Wasn't really watching temps, but I don't think it will run cool at those volts. I would be interested to see how it clocks on air with an Asus board.


Yeah that seems like a fairly good clock for an apu. Let me know how it works out for you. I am thinking about getting a llano or trinity system. Keep me updated on the performance and stability of your llano. I am really looking forward to seeing its potential.

Thanks


----------



## victorzamora

I was thinking you'd do at least Bulldozer/Athlon/Phenom or AM3/AM3+/FM1. The AM3+ list will do nothing but get more and more full as time goes on.


----------



## alancsalt

If it's "the least" you'd expect how would you like editing permissions so you could do it, because I don't know AMD chips at all...


----------



## victorzamora

Hahaha, sorry....I meant if you're interested in separating them, those would be the easiest groups. I'd be happy to do it, but honestly It came out sounding grumpier than what was meant.


----------



## victorzamora

Also, AM3+ vs AM3 separation would be as easy as taking any AMD chip that starts with "FX" and putting them in a tab called AM3+, the rest in AM3.

That being said, the AMD list is fairly manageable and not really that long.


----------



## pc-illiterate

can you add me please ?

5.0GhZ 181k .png file


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2191726

ok. back to 4.5 unless i can get 4.8 stable at a low vcore.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> can you add me please ?
> 
> 5.0GhZ 181k .png file
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2191726
> ok. back to 4.5 unless i can get 4.8 stable at a low vcore.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorzamora*
> 
> Also, AM3+ vs AM3 separation would be as easy as taking any AMD chip that starts with "FX" and putting them in a tab called AM3+, the rest in AM3.
> That being said, the AMD list is fairly manageable and not really that long.


So leave AMD for older chips (AM2 and earlier) and add three categories? Is that right?

(How would I distinguish AM3 from earlier, or should I not bother?)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Time to add a Llano tab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2187324. Btw, cpuz is currently rejecting all llano submissions so I guess you don't have to accept it just yet.


I accept that as the case. Llano validations (only) marked "Rejected" will be accepted until further notice.


----------



## TahoeDust

I would like to be added please. 5.2Ghz @ 1.488v - i7 2700k

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2192624


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> I would like to be added please. 5.2Ghz @ 1.488v - i7 2700k
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2192624


----------



## pc-illiterate

oh hell. i didnt see we only need a validation link.
where did my paper go with my 5.4 boot settings ?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> oh hell. i didnt see we only need a validation link.
> where did my paper go with my 5.4 boot settings ?


Crack me up. LOL!


----------



## WickedTico

Add me pls!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2194694


----------



## Border201

Trying to join this club with my 3960K got 4.8 stable at 1.475v any suggestions on settings to make the last 200mhz push?


----------



## jaywar

i5 2500k - v core 1.5










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2195101


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WickedTico*
> 
> Add me pls!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2194694


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaywar*
> 
> i5 2500k - v core 1.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2195101
> *snip*


----------



## Ryanb213

stable: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2195476


----------



## Comatosed

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2197494

can i be added too please


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*
> 
> stable: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2195476
> *snip*


 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comatosed*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2197494
> can i be added too please


----------



## Calexan

Hi can i join









5Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2189629

5.1Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2198726


----------



## Jerm1970

By the skin of my teeth, but do I qualify?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calexan*
> 
> Hi can i join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2189629
> 5.1Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2198726


 

5088.96 MHz makes it, but not 4989.32 MHz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerm1970*
> 
> By the skin of my teeth, but do I qualify?


5000.1 MHz definitely makes it...


----------



## bjgrenke

Extremely satisfied with my chip









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199197


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Extremely satisfied with my chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199197


----------



## chen123

Get this club cleaned up and looking nice!


----------



## just_nuke_em

1055T http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2200857


----------



## wumpus

new arrival

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2200631

matching the speeds if its 2 other batch-brethren


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> 1055T http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2200857


 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus*
> 
> new arrival
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2200631
> matching the speeds if its 2 other batch-brethren


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> 1055T http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2200857


Nice chip


----------



## SPACECOW123

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2201536

add this please.

i'm still busy with OC soo....


----------



## phillyd

ATTENTION
EVERYONE WHO HAS A 6-CORE I7 IN THIS THREAD HAS A PROCESSOR THAT IS ELIGIBLE FOR THE *KING RIG* CONTEST

http://www.overclock.net/t/1200762/king-of-the-rig-contest-spread-the-word#post_16205698


----------



## Macke93

Got my new Bulldozer FX-8120 today, gonna overclock tomorrow, coming back then


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPACECOW123*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2201536
> add this please.
> i'm still busy with OC soo....


----------



## appler

Got a little bored one day and this happened 

Silly little H100 did not like that one


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appler*
> 
> Got a little bored one day and this happened
> Silly little H100 did not like that one


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199099


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199099


Crazy dice run, nice work.


----------



## Hobybobag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199099


I do believe that is the highest voltage i have ever seen anyone use.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Lmao.. Ive sen more .. I killed a chip at 2.2v I think it was? Oh ya it was on air..
Thanks Greg.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199099


 

Forgive me BCA...put it up when posted and forgot to notify....facepalm....


----------



## battlecryawesome

Lol, I know your on your game..


----------



## SPACECOW123

Can u please update, i've pusht my 2600k some further









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2208184


----------



## elchucko

I want in








5 Ghz 2600k


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPACECOW123*
> 
> Can u please update, i've pusht my 2600k some further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2208184


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elchucko*
> 
> I want in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Ghz 2600k


----------



## Andstraus

I wish to join the club. I'm not stable yet and still working on the voltages, but I have hit 5Ghz.


----------



## johnnybravo

May I join as well....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209443
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209443
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209443

Thanks much,

JB


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andstraus*
> 
> I wish to join the club. I'm not stable yet and still working on the voltages, but I have hit 5Ghz.
> *snip*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybravo*
> 
> May I join as well....
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209443
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209443
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209443
> Thanks much,
> JB


----------



## Mobo

Would like to join: valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2210084


----------



## Andstraus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thank you much!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mobo*
> 
> Would like to join: valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2210084


 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andstraus*
> 
> Thank you much!


Appreciated.


----------



## Mobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thanks!


----------



## just_nuke_em

1090T http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2210639
2500K http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2210637
Sempron 145 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2210651


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> 1090T http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2210639
> 2500K http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2210637
> Sempron 145 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2210651


----------



## thethat

First attempt at 5Ghz!
8150 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2214645

There you guys go!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thethat*
> 
> First attempt at 5Ghz!
> 8150 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2214078


Oops...Sorry to have to say that does not match the conditions of entry on the very first page of this thread. You need to have your OCN name in the name field of the validation.

Just replace "M-PC" with "thethat" between clicking validate and submit and you'll be AOK...


----------



## We Gone

5.1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2211753


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> 5.1
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2211753


----------



## thethat

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2214645


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thethat*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2214645


----------



## eddiechi

eddiechi fx8150

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2214867


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Nice!!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> eddiechi fx8150
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2214867


 









Help! The 8150 is turning into SB!!


----------



## CL3P20

http://hwbot.org/submission/2244698_

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2211493

i5 660 @ 6.58ghz, 1.88v @ -174c ... both cores active.. HT off


----------



## remixedMind

hello :] i wanna join the 5ghz club but my i3 is not hitting 5ghz, i hit 4.9 and then i use the bck button on my mobo to go to 5 cos it wont boot on 4.9.. i thing its that the vcore is at 1.520v but this is the max i need 1.56v based on the i3 530 validation i have seen i thing the vtt is normal , i triad whit HT off but still the same the board is on my desk i dont have a case, the psu is generic and i use stock cooler







i know, but idle is 70c so i dont thing this is the problem when i go for 5ghz it shuts down at 4.977 or somthing like that. here are some screens http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2213568 , http://i41.tinypic.com/2oz29.jpg
thank you ;]


----------



## Schmuckley

grr..i really wanted to do an 1156 build









umm.. add me









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2063267


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2244698_
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2211493
> 
> i5 660 @ 6.58ghz, 1.88v @ -174c ... both cores active.. HT off


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> hello :] i wanna join the 5ghz club but my i3 is not hitting 5ghz, i hit 4.9 and then i use the bck button on my mobo to go to 5 cos it wont boot on 4.9.. i thing its that the vcore is at 1.520v but this is the max i need 1.56v based on the i3 530 validation i have seen i thing the vtt is normal , i triad whit HT off but still the same the board is on my desk i dont have a case, the psu is generic and i use stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know, but idle is 70c so i dont thing this is the problem when i go for 5ghz it shuts down at 4.977 or somthing like that. here are some screens http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2213568 , http://i41.tinypic.com/2oz29.jpg
> thank you ;]


Don't really know enough about i3 or MSI boards to comment. If you get a blue screen, what was the error number? (The free version of "WhoCrashed" can tell you that.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> grr..i really wanted to do an 1156 build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm.. add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2063267


----------



## remixedMind

no blue screen instant shut down
edit: WhoCrashed not working cos no dump file


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> no blue screen instant shut down
> edit: WhoCrashed not working cos no dump file


So it just won't boot in at more than 4909.85 MHz?

An old trick is using setfsb or ai software to push the GHz up from within Windows after booting in at your highest working clock.

Have you tried more vcore, or doesn't that help? With using software in Windows, you would usually give it more vcore in bios than it needed for your 4909.85 MHz before booting in and nudging it up.


----------



## remixedMind

yes the max i can boot in to windows is like 4.9 barely, the max vcore in bios is 1.520v, when i boot at 4.9 i up the base clock from the motherboard button and it crashes at almost 5ghz, i will try the soft you suggested when it gets a little colder in the room. thank you very much for the post.
edit: setfsb dont support my mobo, i downloaded msi control center it will allow me to up the voltage to +387 rather the bios which maxes out at +371, will try it hope it works cos i thing if i hit 1.56vcore it will work


----------



## Border201

Your cooler might not be up to the task if you are sitting at 70c while idle and what's happening is the CPU is hitting it's thermal shutdown threshold and instantly turning off... At least that's what it's sounding like to me.


----------



## remixedMind

on 4.8ghz while im runing benchmarks it goes to 105(max) sits there for some time and if the bench is not finisht it shuts down (if its hot in the room), while going for the 5 its shuts down while on 70c idle whit no benchmarks


----------



## Border201

hmm... I've never heard of that before...


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

Noob_with_tools
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2215851


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> yes the max i can boot in to windows is like 4.9 barely, the max vcore in bios is 1.520v, when i boot at 4.9 i up the base clock from the motherboard button and it crashes at almost 5ghz, i will try the soft you suggested when it gets a little colder in the room. thank you very much for the post.
> edit: setfsb dont support my mobo, i downloaded msi control center it will allow me to up the voltage to +387 rather the bios which maxes out at +371, will try it hope it works cos i thing if i hit 1.56vcore it will work


Border201 hit the nail on the head. I missed that. 70C idle? Stock cooler? To get 5GHz you should be using a much better cooling solution. You are too hot the way you are. I use water cooling. There are also aftermarket air coolers that work better than stock....but 70C...is that cooler seated properly?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noob_with_Tools*
> 
> Noob_with_tools
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2215851 *snip*


----------



## Border201

even if it is it's a *shudder* stock cooler...


----------



## remixedMind

finally 5ghz baby ;] http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2216048 , so i can bench at 4.8ghz but 5ghz is too match for the board due to the max vcore that can deliver, i know i need a good cooler im gonna buy the cm hyper tx3 evo but i dont work atm, heres a video in the process of going for the 5ghz


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2214182


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

thx


----------



## Noob_with_Tools




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> finally 5ghz baby ;] http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2216048 , so i can bench at 4.8ghz but 5ghz is too match for the board due to the max vcore that can deliver, i know i need a good cooler im gonna buy the cm hyper tx3 evo but i dont work atm, heres a video in the process of going for the 5ghz


 









OMG! 5GHz on a stock cooler. That poor tortured chip.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2214182


 









Spreading through the lists BCA, like an overclocking virus?


----------



## Rodem

Yay! I can join the club!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2098324


----------



## remixedMind

thank you ;] i am very happy whit that cpu


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodem*
> 
> Yay! I can join the club!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2098324


Oops...Sorry to have to say that does not match the conditions of entry on the very first page of this thread. You need to have your OCN name in the name field of the validation. (Anagrams don't cut it....)

Just replace "MEDOR-PC" with "Rodem" between clicking validate and submit and you'll be AOK...


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219125


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219125


 









On a binning streak.....


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> hello :] i wanna join the 5ghz club but my i3 is not hitting 5ghz, i hit 4.9 and then i use the bck button on my mobo to go to 5 cos it wont boot on 4.9.. i thing its that the vcore is at 1.520v but this is the max i need 1.56v based on the i3 530 validation i have seen i thing the vtt is normal , i triad whit HT off but still the same the board is on my desk i dont have a case, the psu is generic and i use stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know, but idle is 70c so i dont thing this is the problem when i go for 5ghz it shuts down at 4.977 or somthing like that. here are some screens http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2213568 , http://i41.tinypic.com/2oz29.jpg
> thank you ;]


Every chip is different. Just because another hit 5Ghz with some voltage doesnt mean yours will. Keep tweaking and find the right settings for your chip and you should be able to get it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Every chip is different. Just because another hit 5Ghz with some voltage doesnt mean yours will. Keep tweaking and find the right settings for your chip and you should be able to get it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> finally 5ghz baby ;] http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2216048 , so i can bench at 4.8ghz but 5ghz is too match for the board due to the max vcore that can deliver, i know i need a good cooler im gonna buy the cm hyper tx3 evo but i dont work atm, heres a video in the process of going for the 5ghz


You musta missed it Mike. He made it........., on a stock cooler......


----------



## veblen

About time I joined this club: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2181240


----------



## poly359

How long does it have to run before it is accepted?


----------



## poly359

Dis-Reguard Last Post, Managed to Validate it, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2181240
*Edit* My Voltage was @ 1.45V


----------



## nismofreak

I'd like to join please. Took me about a month (on and off): http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222284


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222220


----------



## pn0yb0i

I'm IN!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> About time I joined this club: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2181240


 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poly359*
> 
> Dis-Reguard Last Post, Managed to Validate it, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2181240
> *Edit* My Voltage was @ 1.45V


Somehow you have quoted Veblen's validation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> I'd like to join please. Took me about a month (on and off): http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222284


 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222220


 







for the AMD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*
> 
> I'm IN!


----------



## poly359

Oh So Sorry i had his validation on my clipboard, it hadn't copied, the correct one is
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2221977
Sorry about that, i don't know why but sometimes when i give the ctrl+C command it doesn't work


----------



## dhenzjhen

W3580 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2221149

W5580 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2187216

W3520 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2167229


----------



## NoGuru

Nice Xeons dhen.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Nice Xeons dhen.


Thanks, Guru.


----------



## jcfsusmc

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222638


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poly359*
> 
> Oh So Sorry i had his validation on my clipboard, it hadn't copied, the correct one is
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2221977
> Sorry about that, i don't know why but sometimes when i give the ctrl+C command it doesn't work


 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> W3580 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2221149
> W5580 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2187216
> W3520 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2167229


----------



## poly359

Awesome, thanks alan im glad to join the group


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc*
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222638


Oh, it's not in your OCN user name. See the conditions of entry on the very first page of this thread.


----------



## jcfsusmc

I'll get it again some other time...

My bust.


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thanks for the add!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2224275


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poly359*
> 
> Awesome, thanks alan im glad to join the group











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc*
> 
> I'll get it again some other time...
> My bust.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Thanks for the add!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2224275



















Getting a lot more AMD submissions now. Keep it up guys!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi there and thank you for updating the club. I know it is hard work sometimes!








Here is what I have:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2211604
Mr.Eiht 5022.81 MHz i7-3930K @ 3.20GHz 1.464v


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Hi there and thank you for updating the club. I know it is hard work sometimes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I have:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2211604
> Mr.Eiht 5022.81 MHz i7-3930K @ 3.20GHz 1.464v




























Hmmm, running 16GB of 1333 ram at about 1093MHz I see. Did that mean less vccio?


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi and thanks for adding me. I was on the bleeding edge of stability (I didn`t want to increase the voltage). And I raised the BLCK so I had to choose lower MHz for the RAM.


----------



## 100cotton

Heres mine.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2227534


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> Heres mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2227534



















Love correct submissions, thank you.


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2230923


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2230923



















Given the number of other threads I've seen this one in today, I should have expected to find it here...


----------



## NoGuru

LOL, don't want anyone to feel left out


----------



## RagingAzn628

Can I join this club yet?

check this thread >.<

http://www.overclock.net/t/1210078/2500k-ocd-at-5-0ghz-with-1-07v-during-prime-95-blend-does-this-make-sense


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingAzn628*
> 
> Can I join this club yet?
> check this thread >.<
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1210078/2500k-ocd-at-5-0ghz-with-1-07v-during-prime-95-blend-does-this-make-sense


Do you have a cpuz validation in your ocn user name? Not a picture. A URL for a validation in your OCN user name.
The requirements are in the very first post of this thread.


----------



## Silent Knight

New member here so go easy on me will ya?








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2155413

Max OC i got with a Venomous X and my crap PC lol.


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232049


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232049



















C'est vraiment magnifique!









(No, I used Google language tools....)


----------



## Silent Knight

alancsalt,do you mind checking my submission at the bottom of the last page?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Knight*
> 
> New member here so go easy on me will ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2155413
> Max OC i got with a Venomous X and my crap PC lol.



























Sorry Silent Knight.

I've only just realised I can't trust the email notifications for posts. Huddler seems a bit random about notifying. I've found I have to check My Profile for extras after checking the posts I did get notification for. Huddler email notification is like a divorce...I get half...


----------



## appler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232701
Loving BD


----------



## Silent Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Silent Knight.
> I've only just realised I can't trust the email notifications for posts. Huddler seems a bit random about notifying. I've found I have to check My Profile for extras after checking the posts I did get notification for. Huddler email notification is like a divorce...I get half...


Thanks a lot man.


----------



## lip08

hello 5ghz guys i would like to become a member of your club how to i go about it? or do i just post my cpuz and occt runs or somthing?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Knight*
> 
> New member here so go easy on me will ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2155413
> Max OC i got with a Venomous X and my crap PC lol.


^THIS is why i'm gonna do an 1156 build


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lip08*
> 
> hello 5ghz guys i would like to become a member of your club how to i go about it? or do i just post my cpuz and occt runs or somthing?


See page one of this thread..


----------



## dhenzjhen

Xeon W3540 C0 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2233235


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Xeon W3540 C0 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2233235


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Xeon W3540 C0 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2233235
Click to expand...

Please change my submission to this one http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2233428

thanks


----------



## motokill36

Add Me Please


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Please change my submission to this one http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2233428
> thanks



















Are you going to be back shortly with a bit higher?


----------



## Silent Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> ^THIS is why i'm gonna do an 1156 build


Not sure about everybody but i actually enjoy spending time to find the BCLK or FSB limit (on 775 and 1156) instead of just cranking up the multiplier like OCing the 1155 CPUs.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Knight*
> 
> Not sure about everybody but i actually enjoy spending time to find the BCLK or FSB limit (on 775 and 1156) instead of just cranking up the multiplier like OCing the 1155 CPUs.


Then you'd like the *The BCLK Klub (FSB & HTT Welcome)*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add Me Please


----------



## lip08

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2233964


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lip08*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2233964



















In by a skin...


----------



## marbleduck

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232503


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232503


----------



## appler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2234724
Update please

Think i got a good chip XD


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appler*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2234724
> Update please
> Think i got a good chip XD


----------



## Lord Xeb

My chip is still awesome.


----------



## l3ubba

would like to join


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3ubba*
> 
> would like to join



















Gotta love those correct submissions!


----------



## mrrockwell

I want in
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2200952
And the vid of it. Coz guys on other section of this forum didn't believe me


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrrockwell*
> 
> I want in
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2200952
> And the vid of it. Coz guys on other section of this forum didn't believe me












It's not the lowish voltage that gets in your way here. It's the entrance requirements as stated on the first page of this thread. Most OCN Overclock Clubs have the same requirement.
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post a CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)


----------



## techjesse

Add me









And 

Thank You TJ


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And
> Thank You TJ


----------



## techjesse

Thanks Alan







Great Thread TJ


----------



## jcfsusmc

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2245995

Please add my OC.

FX-8150 PROPERLY overclocked!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> Thanks Alan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Thread TJ


Flattery will get you everywhere.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2245995
> Please add my OC.
> FX-8150 PROPERLY overclocked!



















Nice one jcfsusmc









Great to see the AMD validations coming in.

I'm realizing there may be no such thing as a 5GHz AM2+ ........


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Flattery will get you everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one jcfsusmc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see the AMD validations coming in.
> I'm realizing there may be no such thing as a 5GHz AM2+ ........


I may be looking for an AM2+ soon


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Great to see the AMD validations coming in.
> I'm realizing there may be no such thing as a 5GHz AM2+ ........


Thanks.


----------



## alancsalt

Aha! C'mon AMD guys. Should be at least one AM2+ chip able to make it









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=536850


----------



## HYUNGI KIM

*My Core™ i5-2500K 5.2GHz 'Cing*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2246584
*RAM Speed: 1066MHz*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HYUNGI KIM*
> 
> 2500K 5.2GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1904698




Now the only thing wrong with that is:
Quote:


> *If you would like to be listed here, post a CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)*


To be accepted you would need to redo it with your OCN name, as per the conditions quoted from page one of this thread. Sorry.


----------



## HYUNGI KIM

*I am a modify a condition of "HYUNGI KIM"*


----------



## S1LeNtSaTaN1

Could easily go higher, but for right now i'm just happy to break the threshold...









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2246587


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HYUNGI KIM*
> 
> *I am a modify a condition of "HYUNGI KIM"*


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1LeNtSaTaN1*
> 
> Could easily go higher, but for right now i'm just happy to break the threshold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2246587


----------



## Nick2253

5GHz FTW! I could boot with _a lot_ less VCORE, but I needed 1.488V in order to get it 12 hours stable.


----------



## JPigg

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2200975

daily ---> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1700210


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick2253*
> 
> 5GHz FTW! I could boot with _a lot_ less VCORE, but I needed 1.488V in order to get it 12 hours stable.


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPigg*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2200975
> daily ---> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1700210












Now the only thing wrong with that is:
Quote:


> *If you would like to be listed here, post a CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)*


To be accepted you would need to redo it with your OCN name, as per the conditions quoted from page one of this thread. Sorry.


----------



## dhenzjhen

On dice http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2246925


----------



## HYUNGI KIM

*Changed Core Speed, ×53* 


*Freq: Core i5-2500K(5300.61MHz)*
*RAM Speed: 1066MHz*


----------



## mrrockwell

May I?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2248002


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> On dice http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2246925

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HYUNGI KIM*
> 
> *Changed Core Speed, ×53*
> 
> *Freq: Core i5-2500K(5300.61MHz)*
> *RAM Speed: 1066MHz*
> *Here*: *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2247952*

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrrockwell*
> 
> May I?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2248002



















That's the way!


----------



## S1LeNtSaTaN1

Ok, how about just a little more...


----------



## S1LeNtSaTaN1

how about 5.3...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1LeNtSaTaN1*
> 
> how about 5.3...
> 
> *snip*


----------



## NoGuru

Hey guys, I used to run and update a few clubs here and it would be a lot easier on Alan if you wait until you are done overclocking to submit.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Hey guys, I used to run and update a few clubs here and it would be a lot easier on Alan if you wait until you are done overclocking to submit.
> Just my 2 cents.


Exactly what I'm doing







I've seen my comp pass 5.1 but my rad is limping along with two small fans pulling air (there's a reason) until it's done.

BTW is this a 5GHz 24/7 stable or just a >5 mark validated club?


----------



## hednik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> Exactly what I'm doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen my comp pass 5.1 but my rad is limping along with two small fans pulling air (there's a reason) until it's done.
> BTW is this a 5GHz 24/7 stable or just a >5 mark validated club?


Just validation. No one would really know if someone ran it 24/7 at 5ghz


----------



## JQuantum

cpu uptime? I recall seeing it somewhere :S alternatively if someone remembered to keep realtemp turned on.

Oh found something that might work
















Although you could edit it in :S

EDIT:

btw what about a 6GHz club?


----------



## hednik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> btw what about a 6GHz club?


That's called the DICE club lmao !


----------



## JQuantum

but but theres a bunch of ppl above 6 mark on here >< lol

well not at that stage yet still a lowly noob


----------



## FtW 420

The 6Ghz club is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1082747/new-6ghz-oc-club/0_20 but isn't as busy so gets dropped down the pages A few of mine 2600k 5896Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1943212 Ln2 cooled (I haven't seen many other 59x multi) 3930k 5421Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2233282 Phase cooled 990x 6403Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1855641 Ln2 cooled e8400 5591Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2158281 Phase cooled


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I OC'd my 2500k to 5GHz a while ago. Working on my W3520 now but stuck at 4.75GHz. =[

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1954547


----------



## jermzz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2213114


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The 6Ghz club is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1082747/new-6ghz-oc-club/0_20 but isn't as busy so gets dropped down the pages A few of mine 2600k 5896Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1943212 Ln2 cooled (I haven't seen many other 59x multi) 3930k 5421Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2233282 Phase cooled 990x 6403Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1855641 Ln2 cooled e8400 5591Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2158281 Phase cooled



















Welcome FtW








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf*
> 
> I OC'd my 2500k to 5GHz a while ago. Working on my W3520 now but stuck at 4.75GHz. =[
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1954547


----------



## AMC

In please.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2251084


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> In please.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2251084



















I notice that CPUZ just calls the 2700K "Intel Core i7", like it's the only i7 there is..


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that CPUZ just calls the 2700K "Intel Core i7", like it's the only i7 there is..


Ya I just saw that. I updated to the newest CPUZ and it says the name properly


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Ya I just saw that. I updated to the newest CPUZ and it says the name properly


Must be an i7 Ivy Bridge on the way...


----------



## rctrucker

Looks like I need to get on a custom loop so that I can represent ASrock up in the 5ghz club. 2011 why are you so *HOT?!*


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Looks like I need to get on a custom loop so that I can represent ASrock up in the 5ghz club. 2011 why are you so *HOT?!*


kuz she's dirty smexy thing.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Looks like I need to get on a custom loop so that I can represent ASrock up in the 5ghz club. 2011 why are you so *HOT?!*


More cores, more heat?
HSF not fitted properly?
TIM not applied properly?
Unlucky chip?


----------



## phillyd

8120 coming this weekend, ready to overclock with my new watercooling loop and 990FX sabertooth. my goal? 5GHz








any tips?


----------



## JQuantum

I got bored studying... so I decided to see how far I could pus this under water.

but damn this chip scaled so well until 5.0 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2252455
5.3GHz required a bit more power, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2252431
i think 5.4 goes above 1.6v and such...







or am I complaining too much.

I'll post my i5-2500k rig when it's done <- assuming I can bench it past 5 in the new mobo


----------



## Ryko

I would like to Update my CPU-Z Info for the 5GHz Club

I'll just leave the Validation right here









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2252572


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> More cores, more heat?
> HSF not fitted properly?
> TIM not applied properly?
> Unlucky chip?


Well, it is temps under load that are the issue, @ 4.6ghz with 1.368v it runs around 82c full load. I might just do a fixed overclock to join the club, I wouldn't be able to test real stability though.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> I got bored studying... so I decided to see how far I could pus this under water.
> but damn this chip scaled so well until 5.0 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2252455
> 5.3GHz required a bit more power, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2252431
> i think 5.4 goes above 1.6v and such...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or am I complaining too much.
> I'll post my i5-2500k rig when it's done <- assuming I can bench it past 5 in the new mobo



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryko*
> 
> I would like to Update my CPU-Z Info for the 5GHz Club
> I'll just leave the Validation right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2252572


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2213114


did I get skipped?


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> did I get skipped?


no sir you were just ignored! jk jk he probably missed it









EDIT: This is you


----------



## jermzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> no sir you were just ignored! jk jk he probably missed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: This is you


I figured. No problem


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jermzz*
> 
> did I get skipped?



















Well, yeah....









Accidentally.


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> [snip]
> I'll post my i5-2500k rig when it's done <- assuming I can bench it past 5 in the new mobo


You can hit 5GHz with the 2500k with this mobo, no prob. You and I have the same mobo and my validation is in my sig. My bios version is 1.20 BTW.

good luck!


----------



## Gecko

Here's my entry.

Validation










Sorry for the name mixup. I use that username (gecko21) for another forum. I switched back to stock settings before I realized that I forgot to make a validation for my Gecko username.

I hope I'll still make it to the list.


----------



## ToTheSun!

inb4 accepted

Well, since i've gotten a good one, might as well brag about it!


----------



## AoHxBram

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2257242

2nd entry got 207Mhz more, highest multi my chip does


----------



## poly359

To AoHxBram
Your Validation wasn't Validated, you'll notice the Big red X on the picture and the Text "Rejected by CPU-Z 1.59" at the Top Right.
I'm not sure if they even bother with it anymore but to fix that issue you'll need to make your CPU Clock static at its highest otherwise it will idle between 1.6GHz and 5.2GHz. To stop your CPU Switching Frequencies simply put under any amount of load.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gecko*
> 
> Here's my entry.
> Validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the name mixup. I use that username (gecko21) for another forum. I switched back to stock settings before I realized that I forgot to make a validation for my Gecko username.
> I hope I'll still make it to the list.


















Only because the full gecko is in there...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> inb4 accepted
> Well, since i've gotten a good one, might as well brag about it!


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Here is my entry.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2261064


----------



## Winni81

Nice club here









Here is my 2500k, stable(!):


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Here is my entry.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2261064

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winni81*
> 
> Nice club here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my 2500k, stable(!):


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thank you Alan, appreciate it.


----------



## nate00dogg

Valadated? maybe...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nate00dogg*
> 
> Valadated? maybe...


























I think they'd get noticed better if you didn't link the validations to comments.....unless of course that's going to be your lifetime signature way of doing things... to stand out...

Easier for us guys who put them into lists if you just post http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2263827 tho'


----------



## DiaobolicCPU

can someone help me hit 5 ghz... im 990x with water... my best stable is 23 x 200 4600 mhz @ 1.43 v core Qpi @ 1.275.... max temp 51... im running corsair xsm3 2000 mhz -9-10-9-27


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaobolicCPU*
> 
> can someone help me hit 5 ghz... im 990x with water... my best stable is 23 x 200 4600 mhz @ 1.43 v core Qpi @ 1.275.... max temp 51... im running corsair xsm3 2000 mhz -9-10-9-27


You won't see much stability at or above that speed. Stability is not a requirement. What you see here are "suicide" runs. They only need to be stable enough to return a CPUZ validation (in your OCN name. See the first page of this thread.)


----------



## nate00dogg

thanks alancsalt! Glad i could make it here!!


----------



## Kapitalizm

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2268719

Sup guys add me please


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kapitalizm*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2268719
> Sup guys add me please


----------



## Ryanhabs

This little i5 2550K is doing very well so far.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2269700


----------



## DiaobolicCPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> This little i5 2550K is doing very well so far.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2269700


Very nice...


----------



## Ryanhabs

I can keep going, it passed 10hrs of prime95 and 3 runs of 10 passes Intel burntest at 5.1Ghz no issues what so ever. Even temps weren't that bad. under load was mid to high 60's. I'm also only running on air atm with a hyper 212 evo. I expect the XSPC rasa extreme kit to come in this coming week sometime and once that is in I should be able to post a lot better numbers with it.


----------



## DiaobolicCPU

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2269906


----------



## DiaobolicCPU

i had actually a i7 2600k... and i gave that cpu a beating... i5's and i7's can take beatings... im actually very shocked anything after 4.6 ghz 990x asks for crazy v core..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> This little i5 2550K is doing very well so far.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2269700


























First 2550K in the lists I think. (You don't have to be stable for our list. The edge of insanity will do nicely.)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaobolicCPU*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2269906


Hexacore1366? Expensive truck engines








You went backwards a generation.....but they do respond more to extreme cold.
Quote:


> i had actually a i7 2600k... and i gave that cpu a beating... i5's and i7's can take beatings... im actually very shocked anything after 4.6 ghz 990x asks for crazy v core..



















In a nutshell


----------



## DiaobolicCPU

wanna know something crazy just ran linx 2 runns of 25000... and it passed max temp 69..... crazy... 1.61 vcoree is insane for 5 ghz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaobolicCPU*
> 
> wanna know something crazy just ran linx 2 runns of 25000... and it passed max temp 69..... crazy... 1.61 vcoree is insane for 5 ghz


I would not leave it at that voltage with air or water cooling for long for fear of damaging the IMC. A 990X is hardly 2600K money....


----------



## DiaobolicCPU

very true i just tried to lower it to 1.58 v core.. wont accept it... 1.6 v core for 5 ghz seems like alot but temps seem great


----------



## Ryanhabs

I might shoot for 5.3 with the current cooling since I wont be stressing the cpu but just grabbing a a valid cpuid capture. I get a little worried though since its on air. I'd be more inclined to push to the upper limits once the water cooling kit is in and running.

I was really looking in to going with a 1366 X processor but after buying the qx9650 a few years back and spending 1200 for it I just can't bring myself to spend a whole lot on a processor now as it seems just about every 6 months the next big thing is out. I figure I can just get the good stuff and be able to upgrade each year. That way I'm only about 550 to 700 invested as far as motherboard, cpu and ram goes.


----------



## alancsalt

Only a few things a 990X could do better than a 2550K and one of the good things about SB is that it will often do it on less voltage...


----------



## Ryanhabs

5.4 @ 1.51v on air
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2270039



I tried a 55x multi @ 1.51v but it froze as windows opened up. I know I could bump to like 1.6 for a very short time just grab a validation but I'll wait for the watercooling for that.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.4 @ 1.51v on air
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2270039
> 
> I tried a 55x multi @ 1.51v but it froze as windows opened up. I know I could bump to like 1.6 for a very short time just grab a validation but I'll wait for the watercooling for that.


----------



## jason2393

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2270249
Took me half a year to figure out all of the motherboard's voltage settings.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason2393*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2270249
> Took me half a year to figure out all of the motherboard's voltage settings.


----------



## DiaobolicCPU

Here sorry for the double post.. but had to do one with HT ENABLED!







Im a very lucky guy i got a really great chip...









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2270722


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaobolicCPU*
> 
> Here sorry for the double post.. but had to do one with HT ENABLED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a very lucky guy i got a really great chip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2270722


In yr excitement you've validated as KINGLOCZ instead of Diabolic









Soz, but you'll have to do a repeat. Incidentally, it'd be a lot easier without as much RAM, surely?


----------



## DiaobolicCPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> In yr excitement you've validated as KINGLOCZ instead of Diabolic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soz, but you'll have to do a repeat. Incidentally, it'd be a lot easier without as much RAM, surely?


oops...lol... sorry ok ill do it.. np... im just trying stability @ 5.1 ghz almost there when im done ill make sure to jump on that..


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaobolicCPU*
> 
> oops...lol... sorry ok ill do it.. np... im just trying stability @ 5.1 ghz almost there when im done ill make sure to jump on that..


You don't need to be stable, you just need to not crash before posting your validation. Now crank that SOB up and see what it can do.


----------



## DiaobolicCPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> You don't need to be stable, you just need to not crash before posting your validation. Now crank that SOB up and see what it can do.


Yes.. i know... but first i always like to see what max stable oc i can get.. right now i finally got 5 ghz stable... tried 5.2 ghz asking for extreme v core.. 1.65 v core... but my temps are still 33 idle.. and 64 max.. which is great let me finish some work.. and ill slap the 5.5 ..







Try to atleast


----------



## Ryanhabs

I did a little searching on your cpu... from what I'm reading and what Alan posted earlier seems very true. It looks like your cpu is a power hungry monster. it seems to be a little higher vcore than the sandybridge @ 4.8 but above that you really have to jack up the vcore. I read about 30 to 50 posts with most owners averaging 1.53v+ just to get stable @ 5.0Ghz and volts just keep climbing by leaps and bounds to gain stability at 5.1 and higher clocks. I'm not 100% positive what is a safe vcore for a 24/7 set up on the 1366 "x" chips but I would think its not 1.65v just be careful during your stress tests man. I would hate to see you post that it up and cooked on you.


----------



## DiaobolicCPU

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2271265

HERE YOU GO... 5.2 with HT ON!!


----------



## DiaobolicCPU

to actually fry a cpu.. needs insane v core... ppl think 1.7 v cor ur gonna fry ur system u wont... as long as u got temps stable


----------



## Ryanhabs

I get worried around 1.6v even for quick max speed runs. I know as long as you have proper cooling its ok for a short time frame but my luck I would put 1.6 vcore and my pc would ignite. LOL


----------



## DiaobolicCPU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> I get worried around 1.6v even for quick max speed runs. I know as long as you have proper cooling its ok for a short time frame but my luck I would put 1.6 vcore and my pc would ignite. LOL


lol... i had another pc i slapped 1.89 v core 980x for 6 ghz...


----------



## Ryanhabs

Rolf... I would have probably pissed myself turning the power on at that vcore haha!


----------



## DiaobolicCPU

Check the issue i have tho... i been trying to figure out what could be causing this... i have 24 gb of 2000 mhz ram... but when i right click my computer says only 16 gb?!..


----------



## Ryanhabs

hrmm... thats pretty weird. what mobo? maybe dead slots? I know if a stick is bad it will likely cause errors and Bsod's .. but what if a slot id "dead" not reading the module? would that also throw errors or would it just not see the memory?


----------



## DiaobolicCPU

No clue... i think i try to run some memory diagnostic


----------



## UZ7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2269953

Only tested up to x50, will try more later


----------



## dixson01974

Add another for me please.
Dixson01974
On AIR ( Yes it is on air)
FX-8150
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2271574


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> Add another for me please.
> Dixson01974
> On AIR ( Yes it is on air)
> FX-8150
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2271574


what do you think about the 8150? I was really looking at giving it a shot for a bit then I just bit the bullet and went intel like I always do. LOL guess I really bought in to all the trash talk about BD being a big let down for people.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaobolicCPU*
> 
> Check the issue i have tho... i been trying to figure out what could be causing this... i have 24 gb of 2000 mhz ram... but when i right click my computer says only 16 gb?!..


Probably more qpi/vtt. Large amounts of ram add stress to the memory controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2269953
> Only tested up to x50, will try more later

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> Add another for me please.
> Dixson01974
> On AIR ( Yes it is on air)
> FX-8150
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2271574


----------



## c5USSR72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaobolicCPU*
> 
> Check the issue i have tho... i been trying to figure out what could be causing this... i have 24 gb of 2000 mhz ram... but when i right click my computer says only 16 gb?!..


32 or 64 bit OS? if 32 thats ur problem, cant read more


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c5USSR72*
> 
> 32 or 64 bit OS? if 32 thats ur problem, cant read more


If he is on 32 bit I thought it would show what he has installed but only use 3.25GB @ most. I'm not very knowledgeable about that stuff as I have been using 64 bit OS for as long as I have been building my own pc's


----------



## tK FuRY

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2264934


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> what do you think about the 8150? I was really looking at giving it a shot for a bit then I just bit the bullet and went intel like I always do. LOL guess I really bought in to all the trash talk about BD being a big let down for people.


Well I just oc this FX-8150, so far so good. I like my FX-6100 too, so the next possible step was an 8 core.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c5USSR72*
> 
> 32 or 64 bit OS? if 32 thats ur problem, cant read more


A 32 bit OS can only read 4 GB of RAM, but that includes your GPU memory, so will only show 4 GB less whatever your videocard has. Obviously he has 64 bit, and the simple truth is that large amounts of ram and overclocking do not often sit well together. The overclock would be higher with 6 GB. Regardless, it is a common problem, not seeing all of a large amount, and the usual solution is more QPI/VTT voltage AFAIK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2264934


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> A 32 bit OS can only read 4 GB of RAM, but that includes your GPU memory, so will only show 4 GB less whatever your videocard has. Obviously he has 64 bit, and the simple truth is that large amounts of ram and overclocking do not often sit well together. The overclock would be higher with 6 GB. Regardless, it is a common problem, not seeing all of a large amount, and the usual solution is more QPI/VTT voltage AFAIK.


I'm locking that possible fix in my memory for a rainy day. See that stay up to ungodly hours reading internet forums and eventually you learn something


----------



## c5USSR72

Ow boy, i so forgot what is 32 bit, yea I was thinking up to 16gb and 64 is practicly unlimited. ow boy.... just remembered that win xp prof was able to read only 3 gb(Had an issue back in days with laptop with 4gb and stock 32bit xp)
haha, so embarrassed right now)))
well try mem test and switching ur sticks places, and is 2000 native or overclock? if overclock try run native... if nothing happened, well if have access to other board try there and if not working, then u have a fried module GLHF


----------



## TheUbuntuGuy

Built this for a friend. My requirement was to either get it to 5GHz 24/7 or throw it out a window. Gladly I succeeded:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2274441


----------



## Ryanhabs

Ok so I did some more runs and can get in to windows @ 54 x 102.33 Bclk = 5.52Ghz but once the system stabilizes from boot I go to open cpu-z and freeze. I have tried it with just about as much Vcore as I would care to give atm (1.58v) and upped the PLL to 1.850v which gets me in to windows instead of the blinking cursor screen but it just won't stay long enough to save a cpu-z validation . so right now I am having a major sad face. I'm guessing 5.4Ghz is going to be my max for a bit on this chip.

In 2 days I'll have a new water cooling set up to install and leak test that should keep me busy for a little bit. Ohh and I'll also have a shiny new 2600K to play with









Edit: I know its pretty much the same chip and all, but since I had a 40 dollar off coupon code for newegg and the 2700K was only 10 dollars more than the 2600K I opted for the 2700K. Hoping that I'll have a good silicon lottery ticket on this one too and have a second entry for the list


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheUbuntuGuy*
> 
> Built this for a friend. My requirement was to either get it to 5GHz 24/7 or throw it out a window. Gladly I succeeded:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2274441


----------



## TheUbuntuGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


thanks for the fast inclusion. i just checked the spreadsheet and my oc was recorded incorrectly as using a *3930k*, but i actually used a *3960X*.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheUbuntuGuy*
> 
> thanks for the fast inclusion. i just checked the spreadsheet and my oc was recorded incorrectly as using a *3930k*, but i actually used a *3960X*.












My humblest apologies..


----------



## {core2duo}werd

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2277631

I just kinda set the multi to 50 and upped the vcore. I won't run this 24/7. also I have to update my sig rig.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2277631
> I just kinda set the multi to 50 and upped the vcore. I won't run this 24/7. also I have to update my sig rig.


----------



## Ryanhabs

the H100 is in and I also installed the 2700k. its hot here in SC today so I'm hoping it cools off tonight and I can drop the ambient temps and I'll see what I can get with this chip.


----------



## l3ubba

Different pc but im already in the club. Can you ad this one for me please ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Ryanhabs

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2278160

5.2Ghz so far with HT on @ 1.44v









The 2700k might have more to it than the my 2550K


----------



## shoot2thrill

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2278176

This is 24/7


----------



## poly359

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoot2thrill*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2278176
> This is 24/7


^ Noticed this wasn't validated. ^


----------



## {core2duo}werd

i did a little super pi testing and here is my new max. I know, I know holy voltage batman! don't worry it was just a suicide run.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2279056


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3ubba*
> 
> Different pc but im already in the club. Can you ad this one for me please ? Thanks in advance

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2278160
> 5.2Ghz so far with HT on @ 1.44v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2700k might have more to it than the my 2550K

















That chip is doing OK.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoot2thrill*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2278176
> This is 24/7










If that's 24/7 then it shouldn't be too hard to get a validation without rejected on it. Us Intel guys have no real excuse for "rejected" cpuz validations. If it was AMD I'd probably pass it, because CPUZ gives AMD chips a hard time, but it isn't.

Sorry. Hit back with bigger and better. You know you want to.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*
> 
> i did a little super pi testing and here is my new max. I know, I know holy voltage batman! don't worry it was just a suicide run.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2279056
> *snip*

















Oh, you're pushing it.


----------



## worx

Can I join? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2280342


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worx*
> 
> Can I join? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2280342


4999.96 MHz is just a skerrick under. It's got to be dead on or over.....sorry...


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worx*
> 
> Can I join? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2280342


Adjust your Bclk to 10007 or something so the droop will keep it over 100 or just at 100. You'll be fine


----------



## poly359

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worx*
> 
> Can I join? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2280342


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 4999.96 MHz is just a skerrick under. It's got to be dead on or over.....sorry...


Do note his Baseclock is 100.00 and Multiplier is 50 therefor that is a clock of 5000.00 Mhz
but yeah, i must agree with alan, dead on 5000.00 or over sorry m8, try and raise the Baseclock a little (100.1+?)


----------



## alancsalt

They cycle up and down a bit. I know I've sat watching to catch an OC at the top figure.....finger ready to hit submit...BCLK of 101 should push it over without crashing it....


----------



## just_nuke_em

960T http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2281683


----------



## worx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 4999.96 MHz is just a skerrick under. It's got to be dead on or over.....sorry...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> Adjust your Bclk to 10007 or something so the droop will keep it over 100 or just at 100. You'll be fine


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> They cycle up and down a bit. I know I've sat watching to catch an OC at the top figure.....finger ready to hit submit...BCLK of 101 should push it over without crashing it....


Fixed...http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2281705


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> 960T http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2281683

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worx*
> 
> Fixed...http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2281705


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

2500k http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2285288

Yay 5 Ghz ftw!

Nick


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-tPg- HeadShot*
> 
> 2500k http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2285288
> Yay 5 Ghz ftw!
> Nick


----------



## OmegaRED.

Yaaaay add me plz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2287303

This is my 2nd 2500k, the first would forever deny me entry to this club


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaRED.*
> 
> Yaaaay add me plz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2287303
> This is my 2nd 2500k, the first would forever deny me entry to this club

















Way to go!


----------



## OmegaRED.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go!


I kinda cheated, I bought the chip used in this review

It hit 5500 under sub zero temps so not like I had to work too hard for it.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

2600K. @ 5453.71GHZ
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2281399


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> 2600K. @ 5453.71GHZ
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2281399












In your OCN username......plz


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your OCN username......plz


Sorry Alan, that WAS my OCN username, its the same name I use on every forum, but the gaffer here asked me to change it as the "MSD" relates to my car business.

Rules are rules though... I Will run her again.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

For some Reason, it wont validate, run it 6 times, every time the same, anyone know if its just the site tonight?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2287692


----------



## shoot2thrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoot2thrill*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2278176
> This is 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's 24/7 then it shouldn't be too hard to get a validation without rejected on it. Us Intel guys have no real excuse for "rejected" cpuz validations. If it was AMD I'd probably pass it, because CPUZ gives AMD chips a hard time, but it isn't.
> 
> Sorry. Hit back with bigger and better. You know you want to.


I didn't even notice the big X on the background the first time. I guess I needed prime95 running before I validated? Strange...
anyways here is another without a X.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2289464


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoot2thrill*
> 
> I didn't even notice the big X on the background the first time. I guess I needed prime95 running before I validated? Strange...
> anyways here is another without a X.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2289464

















Thanks.


----------



## rctrucker

Sigh, about time...



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2289545


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Sigh, about time...
> *img snip*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2289545

















Glad you could make it.


----------



## JPigg

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2252900


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPigg*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2252900


Great OC there:thumb:


----------



## drizzzzzzzle

Just enough is fine for me.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPigg*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2252900

















Very nice...


----------



## JPigg

thanks guys, thats the highest oc I've seen with that cpu with all 8 cores active, without using LN2....


----------



## jkbucksot

Here we go....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2290859


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

My new submission. 5405.52Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2290872


----------



## Darkcyde

Can I join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2290875


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkbucksot*
> 
> Here we go....
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2290859


















Good you made it back.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> My new submission. 5405.52Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2290872


















Whoohoo! Whole lotta volts there...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2290875


Got the submission right first try. Good one! An i7-3820 too.


----------



## jkbucksot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good you made it back.


Yup got the new rig up and running.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Update on my 960T after using some real cooling







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2292560


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Update on my 960T after using some real cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2292560


















Whoohoo! Whole lotta volts there too...


----------



## ClaytonGFinley

Hi guys, I have a question for you, i'm currently running an i7 2600k @ 4.8 at 1.45v, i'm really wanting to try to hit 5ghz just for shizz and gigz, but not sure what is considered " the limit " for a stable voltage ( not really needing a 24/7 stable, but at least a 6-8 hour, as i only use the computer when home from work, and turn off each night )

The CPU is all custom loop water cooled.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaytonGFinley*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a question for you, i'm currently running an i7 2600k @ 4.8 at 1.45v, i'm really wanting to try to hit 5ghz just for shizz and gigz, but not sure what is considered " the limit " for a stable voltage ( not really needing a 24/7 stable, but at least a 6-8 hour, as i only use the computer when home from work, and turn off each night )
> The CPU is all custom loop water cooled.


If your looking for just "shizz and gigz" then just run the Vcore you need to get a validation and call it a day


----------



## khkim

Hi guys, wanted to be in the club after installing my new h100 cooler. Dang chip needs alot of vcore!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2296591


----------



## Bigm

Count me in. Been running this baby like this since I bought her in June 2011, never had a BSOD.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khkim*
> 
> Hi guys, wanted to be in the club after installing my new h100 cooler. Dang chip needs alot of vcore!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2296591


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Count me in. Been running this baby like this since I bought her in June 2011, never had a BSOD.


----------



## M0J0

Hello Overclockers, wanted to be in the 5GHz Club
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2296477
best regards,
MOJO


----------



## khkim

Thanks alancsalt for updating the info so quickly


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0J0*
> 
> Hello Overclockers, wanted to be in the 5GHz Club
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2296477
> best regards,
> MOJO


----------



## Ryanhabs

Update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2301964

Still going.


----------



## nicolasl46

Hey, I want to join, but for some odd reason I'm missing .18Mhz or my computer doesn't know how to multiply LOL: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2290342


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Hey, I want to join, but for some odd reason I'm missing .18Mhz or my computer doesn't know how to multiply LOL: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2290342


in your bios just up the Bclk by a notch. I would say how I do mine but I know not all bios work like EVGA's. example: factory standard is 100.00 MHz. my bios shows 10000 so to even it out and keep it just above 100MHz, I enter 10033. It's just drooping a little so adjust it up just a hair and you'll be fine.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> in your bios just up the Bclk by a notch. I would say how I do mine but I know not all bios work like EVGA's. example: factory standard is 100.00 MHz. my bios shows 10000 so to even it out and keep it just above 100MHz, I enter 10033. It's just drooping a little so adjust it up just a hair and you'll be fine.


Will do as soon as I get a chance


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> Update:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2301964
> Still going.



















I don't know if you noticed, but even though the validation is valid, there is no information whatsoever published on the right hand side of it.


----------



## Ryanhabs

Ya, I saw that... for some reason almost any validation I do over 5ghz with the newest version of cpu-z shows the blank info on the right. not sure what that's all about.


----------



## samwiches

Hey, everybody. These are my gigajertz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2302487

Here is 1M Pi. Is that a normal time?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Hey, everybody. These are my gigajertz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2302487
> Here is 1M Pi. Is that a normal time?


----------



## jonnyquality

add me !

Socket AM3+
FX-6200 (NOT 6100)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2303718


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquality*
> 
> add me !
> Socket AM3+
> FX-6200 (NOT 6100)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2303718


----------



## renaldy

*count me in*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2197356


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renaldy*
> 
> *count me in*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2197356
> *img snip*


----------



## renaldy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


thank you buddy!


----------



## c5USSR72

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2306398
idk why second part of screen missing(((


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c5USSR72*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2306398
> idk why second part of screen missing(((


















You and Ryanhabs both....
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2301964


----------



## c5USSR72

Cheerz


----------



## phillyd

FINALLY GOT IN








im really proud of myself
i reached 5 GHz before turning 18


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> FINALLY GOT IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im really proud of myself
> i reached 5 GHz before turning 18


grats, 1ghz was still fresh when i turned 18 lol


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> grats, 1ghz was still fresh when i turned 18 lol


haha. dang.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> FINALLY GOT IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im really proud of myself
> i reached 5 GHz before turning 18


----------



## phillyd

thanks +1


----------



## Tom Thumb

Me too please!


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> grats, 1ghz was still fresh when i turned 18 lol


Rofl... pentium 75's were "top of the line" when I was 18.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Me too please!


----------



## tamngoman

HI!







, just oc'd today cause people wanted me to









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2311353


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tamngoman*
> 
> HI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just oc'd today cause people wanted me to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2311353


Could you please re-validate that with your entire OCN username in the name field instead of your computername, as per the requirements quoted from page one of this thread.
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post a CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> Rofl... pentium 75's were "top of the line" when I was 18.


thats not that old lol, you are probably only like 8 years older then me id guess


----------



## Ryanhabs

It's all in how you view periods of time... to me 8 years = almost a decade... Now it adds some age. LOL


----------



## Noobster

Hi 5 Ghz Club

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2305681

Is this what you require?
Regards,
Noobster


----------



## c5USSR72

hey guys have a question...
So i have 1155 2500k at 100x50
and Kingston Genesis hyperx at 1600mhz
and all on asus p8z68-v gen 3
so when im trying to change CPU frequency and decrees multiplier, my ram speed growing up automatically... which causing failure to boot...
SO question is why ram auto tuning it self when CPU frequency changing,,, any thought, I think i put something in BIOS that screwed it over, but not totally sure, cheers


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobster*
> 
> Hi 5 Ghz Club
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2305681
> Is this what you require?
> Regards,
> Noobster


Same answer as a few posts above...

Could you please re-validate that with your entire OCN username in the name field instead of your computername, as per the requirements quoted from page one of this thread.
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post a CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)


----------



## tamngoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Could you please re-validate that with your entire OCN username in the name field instead of your computername, as per the requirements quoted from page one of this thread.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like to be listed here, post a CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
Click to expand...

whoops sorry about that









i was feeling froggy, so i upp'd it even more! 5.3ghz wewt!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2312459


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c5USSR72*
> 
> hey guys have a question...
> So i have 1155 2500k at 100x50
> and Kingston Genesis hyperx at 1600mhz
> and all on asus p8z68-v gen 3
> so when im trying to change CPU frequency and decrees multiplier, my ram speed growing up automatically... which causing failure to boot...
> SO question is why ram auto tuning it self when CPU frequency changing,,, any thought, I think i put something in BIOS that screwed it over, but not totally sure, cheers


when you bump the fsb, it bumps the nb speed, memory speed, htlink, and cpu speed.
use the nb and htlink multipliers to keep it close to 200, and use the ram multi to keep it close to 1600


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tamngoman*
> 
> whoops sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was feeling froggy, so i upp'd it even more! 5.3ghz wewt!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2312459



















By PM:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lachy*
> Today at 10:36 am
> Hi, im not sure if i was supposed to PM you but here is my validation:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2311882
> 
> Thanks thumb.gif


----------



## jonnyquality

Could you update my little FX-6200 please

or do you need me to PM it ?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2313460


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquality*
> 
> Could you update my little FX-6200 please
> or do you need me to PM it ?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2313460


It says on Page One, Do Not PM. Any PM's now, I won't put up.


----------



## Schmuckley

eh..I've repped AlanC quite a bit for maintaining this so faithfully :







: *skip* that last 5 ghz chip
(just another sb)


----------



## poly359

@c5USSR72
For that there are to ways, the easy way is to set your overclock to XMP in your bios, XMP will adjust your ram for you according to your Ram Frequency as your BCLK and Multiplier changes.


----------



## thfallen




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thfallen*


----------



## wheresstimpy

I want to join!


----------



## nicolasl46

Here I am again, this time with 5000.67Mhz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheresstimpy*
> 
> I want to join!


----------



## wheresstimpy

Thanks!


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Here I am again, this time with 5000.67Mhz


What're an arse, i forgot the link LOL, i will post it as soon as I get home jejeje

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> What're an arse, i forgot the link LOL, i will post it as soon as I get home jejeje
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


I see by yr spelling you are not from the US.....


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I see by yr spelling you are not from the US.....


Not originally, but I live in NY, but I have to thank my phone's word suggestion for my spelling. BTW here is the link to my validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2314680 I've been so busy trying to beat Metro 2033, that I totally forgot about trying to hit the 5Ghz barrier.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Not originally, but I live in NY, but I have to thank my phone's word suggestion for my spelling. BTW here is the link to my validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2314680 I've been so busy trying to beat Metro 2033, that I totally forgot about trying to hit the 5Ghz barrier.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thank you sir


----------



## dhenzjhen

Q9560 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2315937
http://hwbot.org/submission/2270645_


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Q9560 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2315937
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2270645_

























And that opens a 775 Quad category...


----------



## dhenzjhen

Sweet!!


----------



## Forsaken_id

Here's mine: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2316422


----------



## nismofreak

I really wanted to see what this baby could do! This is my resubmit.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2316797

She might not be the fastest but at least she hit the 5.6 GHz club with the least amount of core volts for an i5 2500K.


----------



## thfallen




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken_id*
> 
> Here's mine: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2316422

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> I really wanted to see what this baby could do! This is my resubmit.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2316797
> She might not be the fastest but at least she hit the 5.6 GHz club with the least amount of core volts for an i5 2500K.

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thfallen*


----------



## just_nuke_em

555 BE http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2317223


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> 555 BE http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2317223


...how???


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> 555 BE http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2317223


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> ...how???


























A good example of what adding extreme cold can do...


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> 555 BE http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2317223


Awesome clocks, nuke!!!


----------



## dhenzjhen

631 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2254936


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> ...how???


Nothing like liquid nitrogen to make your temps-184C and able to shove a high vcore into the chip








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 631 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2254936


Good man, glad to see the you got bitten by the subzero bug


----------



## Maelthras

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2317312 heres my 5 ghz, just pushed the multi and set the v and booted up, probably not stable. Will try ibt after post. Yeah definatly not stable, seems about 4.4 is my chips limit at this point. [email protected] But I can easily boot into windows at 5ghz.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 631 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2254936


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 631 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2254936


Good man, glad to see the you got bitten by the subzero bug







[/quote]

haha yeah I love the subzero bug, but I need to get colder and still waiting for the airgas reps


----------



## thfallen

Y'all making me want to get colder and a real pot lol.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyd

these guys make me want to pump way too many volts into my cpu. if i knew how to fix bent pins, id be shoving high voltage through an old sempron single core and OCing it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maelthras*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2317312 heres my 5 ghz, just pushed the multi and set the v and booted up, probably not stable. Will try ibt after post. Yeah definatly not stable, seems about 4.4 is my chips limit at this point. [email protected] But I can easily boot into windows at 5ghz.


----------



## thfallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> these guys make me want to pump way too many volts into my cpu. if i knew how to fix bent pins, id be shoving high voltage through an old sempron single core and OCing it.


um i just bend them back with a straight razor... has worked for me every time i have done it.


----------



## phillyd

thanks!


----------



## Maelthras

Use a credit card or an id card. Swipe slowly through space between pins.


----------



## phillyd

the razor blade didnt work, trying the card now.

also what can i push through the chip without risking the mobo? idrc about the chip, but i HAVE to keep this motherboard.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thfallen*
> 
> Y'all making me want to get colder and a real pot lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


here's how I did it


----------



## Malo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2318826


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malo*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2318826


----------



## dankvwguy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2319515 im assuming the big red X isnt something i want? what would be causing that?

its looks like me and malo have almost the exact same OC


----------



## dankvwguy

its actually put red x's over all my cpu-z things


----------



## Malo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dankvwguy*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2319515 im assuming the big red X isnt something i want? what would be causing that?
> its looks like me and malo have almost the exact same OC


are you stable?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dankvwguy*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2319515 im assuming the big red X isnt something i want? what would be causing that?
> its looks like me and malo have almost the exact same OC


 Quote:



> Originally Posted by *dankvwguy*
> 
> its actually put red x's over all my cpu-z things


It's because it's AMD. AMD processors give the red x a lot, and even more so if your motherboard has a base clock that likes to float around a bit.


----------



## phillyd

i had basically the same OC on my cpu, but it validated fine, then crashed

mine was at 1.55v tho, howd u get it to boot at such a low voltage?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dankvwguy*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2319515 im assuming the big red X isnt something i want? what would be causing that?
> its looks like me and malo have almost the exact same OC


























It's as HobieCat says. For that reason I let AMD ones through if they have a red X. Not Intel though and not Sandy. Even an Intel guy like me thinks Sandy makes it a bit easy to get your 5GHz....


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> these guys make me want to pump way too many volts into my cpu. if i knew how to fix bent pins, id be shoving high voltage through an old sempron single core and OCing it.


A medium paperclip and a straightpin can work wonders








..With the straightpin..you have to go in from both sides down every row..and pick up the middle..
then you can "comb" the pins with the paper clip








Use the rounded part..keep it straight and your fingers out of the way ..and run it slowly up and down each row..


----------



## Noobster

Hi,
As you requested, overclocking nickname in place of computer name.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2320495

Regards,
Noobster


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobster*
> 
> Hi,
> As you requested, overclocking nickname in place of computer name.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2320495
> Regards,
> Noobster

















Thanks Noobster


----------



## pman1088

Can I get in ?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2320719


----------



## thfallen

can i get an update on my 960t.


----------



## dankvwguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's as HobieCat says. For that reason I let AMD ones through if they have a red X. Not Intel though and not Sandy. Even an Intel guy like me thinks Sandy makes it a bit easy to get your 5GHz....


awesome. thank you for the info, my good sir.


----------



## dankvwguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> It's because it's AMD. AMD processors give the red x a lot, and even more so if your motherboard has a base clock that likes to float around a bit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malo*
> 
> are you stable?


yes, very much yes, but the temps just get to high for me to run its 24/7. i keep it at 4.5ghz most of the time. my buddy just got a hold of some LN2 so we might try that out this weekend. is there a 6ghz+ group?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dankvwguy*
> 
> yes, very much yes, but the temps just get to high for me to run its 24/7. i keep it at 4.5ghz most of the time. my buddy just got a hold of some LN2 so we might try that out this weekend. is there a 6ghz+ group?


But of course!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1082747/new-6ghz-oc-club


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pman1088*
> 
> Can I get in ?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2320719

















Certainly can








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thfallen*
> 
> 
> can i get an update on my 960t.

















Well done


----------



## PreciousRoy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2321859

My computer name is in the validation instead of my OCN name because it's from last night and I'm @ work right now. I have the Screenshot posted on my 3820 build thread as well as in the Sandy-E OC Leaderboard thread. Can I please get in with my OCN name PreciousRoy? Thanks!


----------



## Hamy144

I just did it 5ghz on air! on my 2500k using an arctic cooling freezer 13 not the pro version

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2322568


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PreciousRoy*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2321859
> My computer name is in the validation instead of my OCN name because it's from last night and I'm @ work right now. I have the Screenshot posted on my 3820 build thread as well as in the Sandy-E OC Leaderboard thread. Can I please get in with my OCN name PreciousRoy? Thanks!












Sorry, but to get in you'll have to redo that validation in your OCN name..
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post a CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)


I used to know of only one club that allowed PC names. Now I know of two...... Most clubs want to see your OCN name in the validation.


----------



## xhaui

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2322889

I think this qualifies me!


----------



## F1ynn

here it is!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2322883


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> I just did it 5ghz on air! on my 2500k using an arctic cooling freezer 13 not the pro version
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2322568

















Thanks Hamy144








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xhaui*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2322889
> I think this qualifies me!

















Thanks xhaui








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F1ynn*
> 
> here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2322883

















Thanks F1ynn


----------



## xhaui

What are people using to get 5.6GHz+ overclocks? I'm not entirely keen on the idea of pushing voltage past 1.52... I am using an XSPC RS240 water cooling loop, if I push voltage past 1.52 just long enough to get a validate, should I be ok?


----------



## thfallen

If your quick you can I have done it with overdrive quick and when to my history and got it after the blue screen lol. That's and tho.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## FtW 420

Should be fine for a quick validation, just don't load up the cpu. With sandy bridge, the max overclock is all in the chip. Upping the multi a notch at a time you will eventually get a blinking cursor instead of a windows logo, then you know the previous multi was the max it is capable of. Voltage needed may vary..


----------



## xhaui

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2322951

I was able to boot at 5.6GHz, I only stayed long enough to grab this. I didn't stay long enough to blue screen, though I'm sure it was coming soon... lol My idle temps were ridiculously high; High 40s/Low 50s...

I should add that I run 5.0GHz all the time completely stable at just 1.375v.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xhaui*
> 
> What are people using to get 5.6GHz+ overclocks? I'm not entirely keen on the idea of pushing voltage past 1.52... I am using an XSPC RS240 water cooling loop, if I push voltage past 1.52 just long enough to get a validate, should I be ok?


Getting 5.6GHz can be luck in getting a chip that does it. Not all SB chips will OC to the same heights. i got 5.6GHz at 1.528v with a Corsair H50 for cooling. I think I was lucky with the chip I had.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xhaui*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2322951
> I was able to boot at 5.6GHz, I only stayed long enough to grab this. I didn't stay long enough to blue screen, though I'm sure it was coming soon... lol My idle temps were ridiculously high; High 40s/Low 50s...
> I should add that I run 5.0GHz all the time completely stable at just 1.375v.

















Thanks xhaui


----------



## PreciousRoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but to get in you'll have to redo that validation in your OCN name..
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like to be listed here, post a CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> 
> 
> 
> I used to know of only one club that allowed PC names. Now I know of two...... Most clubs want to see your OCN name in the validation.
Click to expand...

NP, will do. I was at work so I was going off what I already had. Will validate and post shortly, thanks!


----------



## dhenzjhen

E7300 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2324268


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> E7300 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2324268

















Thanks dhenzjhen


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> E7300 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2324268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dhenzjhen
Click to expand...

No sir thank you for managing this thread


----------



## PreciousRoy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2325269


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PreciousRoy*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2325269

















Now you're cooking Roy


----------



## PreciousRoy

ty, Sir


----------



## PreciousRoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're cooking Roy


It's kinda embarrasing how I can OC a cpu to 5Ghz,...... but I can't get the 5Ghz OC Club banner to work in my signature....







Messed with it for a good long while too, just way to embarrased to ask for help LOL.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PreciousRoy*
> 
> It's kinda embarrasing how I can OC a cpu to 5Ghz,...... but I can't get the 5Ghz OC Club banner to work in my signature....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Messed with it for a good long while too, just way to embarrased to ask for help LOL.


Is it because Huddler has rendered your sig in Rich Text format? If so the code to paste in would look like this...

Code:



Code:


[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=678487][B] 5 GHz Overclock Club [/B][/URL][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=851067][B][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/B][/URL]


----------



## poly359

Yes, i too had the same problem as PreciousRoy has with the 5GHz Club banner, i managed to get it working after re-pasting the code.


----------



## PreciousRoy

Excellent, that worked. I swear I tried that method before as you did post a link in the OP for if the original wasn't working...whatev, works now. Thanks a lot!


----------



## casp1887

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2328102


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casp1887*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2328102



















Thank you casp1887.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

testing a Gateway Laptop NV52

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2329753

rejected but still a 6144.25 MHz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> testing a Gateway Laptop NV52
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2329753
> rejected but still a 6144.25 MHz



















Because it's AMD, I accept your rejection. Your own private category....one of a kind...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Thanks Alan..........

and just for kicks, Here's screenie of wprime @ 6100.0


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> testing a Gateway Laptop NV52
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2329753
> rejected but still a 6144.25 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's AMD, I accept your rejection. Your own private category....one of a kind...
Click to expand...

File that one under known CPUZ reporting error


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> File that one under known CPUZ reporting error


increase k10 core0 and run wprime 1024m, when cpuz spikes, hit f7.

cpuz 1.57, 1.58, 1.6 all reports exactly the same.... got valids for 4.8 ghz +

bugged for sure


----------



## alancsalt

Shoulda been here April 1st.......


----------



## zoson

i7 990x @ 5212
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2329925
Watercooled


----------



## DADDYDC650

16 hours prime stable. 24/7 settings.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2330878


----------



## Bal3Wolf

[email protected] folding stable.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2330832


----------



## charlievoviii

hopefully the thread OP come back soon


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> i7 990x @ 5212
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2329925
> Watercooled


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 16 hours prime stable. 24/7 settings.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2330878


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> [email protected] folding stable.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2330832


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> hopefully the thread OP come back soon


You expect an OP to update more than once a day, or did you post in the wrong thread?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You expect an OP to update more than once a day, or did you post in the wrong thread?


I think he's referring to Dylan in the other thread, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## alancsalt

I probably should have "failed to respond", but hadn't had my coffee yet......


----------



## combateng

well i figured id send in my submission to you guys to i can wear the badge of honor for real!!!!

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3210921

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2334374

I have had it up to 5.4ghz....but never saved that OC profile and i always just run it at 4.5ghz for normal usage


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> well i figured id send in my submission to you guys to i can wear the badge of honor for real!!!!
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3210921
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2334374
> I have had it up to 5.4ghz....but never saved that OC profile and i always just run it at 4.5ghz for normal usage


----------



## Chucklez

Add me Please; http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2339849 (I know it says 4.9999Ghz but look at the multi its at x50). WIll most likely try and go higher in a bit =]


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chucklez*
> 
> Add me Please; http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2339849 (I know it says 4.9999Ghz but look at the multi its at x50). WIll most likely try and go higher in a bit =]












If you check back through this thread you'll see that doesn't happen. If you bump the bclk by 1 you'll probably do it, but you have to catch that validation at 5GHz or more. Sorry.


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chucklez*
> 
> Add me Please; http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2339849 (I know it says 4.9999Ghz but look at the multi its at x50). WIll most likely try and go higher in a bit =]


Turn off your "Spread Spectrum" or what ever it is called on the ASUS mobo so your clock is locked at 100 rather than 99.x


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you check back through this thread you'll see that doesn't happen. If you bump the bclk by 1 you'll probably do it, but you have to catch that validation at 5GHz or more. Sorry.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2339929 Better?
















Here we go 5.1Ghz on the dot. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2340096


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chucklez*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2339929 Better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go 5.1Ghz on the dot. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2340096



















And that puts you in position 81 (currently), instead of something like.....217th....so much better....that's how close SB ranks are at 5000Mhz+


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that puts you in position 81 (currently), instead of something like.....217th....so much better....that's how close SB ranks are at 5000Mhz+


Hmmm..... Then tomorrow I might experiment with a little more voltage just to see if I can get it to boot at maybe 5.3Ghz or so


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that puts you in position 81 (currently), instead of something like.....217th....so much better....that's how close SB ranks are at 5000Mhz+


i guess i gotta get mine back up to 5.5 and see where i rank ;D


----------



## Schmuckley

doh ..give thfallen some credit..he done fried a mobo n stuff








..and still didn't beat most of my scores








yeah..i score'um high








not for team members..for others..you gotta set the bar








Ohh ..add meeh..sb style







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284794

yah..max that chip would do..ehh..I'm gonna start binning


----------



## RussianHak

I think I Did it!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2340283

Did I pass?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianHak*
> 
> I think I Did it!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2340283
> Did I pass?



















160th...every decimal point counts in the Sandy Bridge chart....


----------



## RussianHak

MUST BE FIRST! RAWR!







Will do my best!


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2343223


----------



## alancsalt

E8500 @ 5234.44 MHz (550.99 * 9.5)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2344008

Bit mediocre that chip...that's at -42C. Maybe I just need a fresh OS..


----------



## zoson

man you guys are making me miss my e8600 and 790i. the board would do 550fsb no problem and the chip would break 4.6ghz at ~1.4v linx stable on water. What I would do to that chip now...


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2344622


----------



## alancsalt

E8400 5071.56 MHz (563.51 * 9)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2347366


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> E8400 5071.56 MHz (563.51 * 9)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2347366


Is that on DICE? I think with some tweaking 5400 (600 x 9) is do-able. Keep it up!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Is that on DICE? I think with some tweaking 5400 (600 x 9) is do-able. Keep it up!


SS Phase at -50C


----------



## dhenzjhen

980x @ 5796.13 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2349397


----------



## Schmuckley

man..maybe I should just save my money up and talk to Gray Mole.
Somebody linked this Thuban scaling chart the other night..


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2348552

Creeping up...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 980x @ 5796.13 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2349397


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2348552
> Creeping up...
> *img snip*


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

amd fx4170 @ 5016.48 MHz
stable but too hot for 24/7 it will go up to 80C
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2350978


----------



## BabyModR

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2351092

Not sure if this for for sandy as well, but here's my submission, hope it counts


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURNINGchicken3*
> 
> amd fx4170 @ 5016.48 MHz
> stable but too hot for 24/7 it will go up to 80C
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2350978


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabyModR*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2351092
> Not sure if this for for sandy as well, but here's my submission, hope it counts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *img snip*


----------



## BabyModR

nvm answered my own question lol


----------



## Schmuckley

Add meeh
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2351821
I gotta figure out what's happening with my wprime 1024 scores








..getting less than a guy @ 4.4 ..and i can go up to 5


----------



## 2advanced

Chalk another one up for the BD guys.....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2325270


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2advanced*
> 
> Chalk another one up for the BD guys.....
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2325270
> *img snip*


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add meeh
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2351821
> I gotta figure out what's happening with my wprime 1024 scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..getting less than a guy @ 4.4 ..and i can go up to 5


----------



## UpgradeSolution

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2352260

my validation


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UpgradeSolution*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2352260
> my validation


----------



## kzone75

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2352317 But trust me. I won't run this on air..


----------



## Thebreezybb

I want in









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2351593


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> I want in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2351593


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2352317 But trust me. I won't run this on air..


----------



## simousatk

my 3930 k http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2324015


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simousatk*
> 
> my 3930 k http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2324015
> *img snip*


----------



## Deatz

My validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2354913


----------



## Deatz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2354913 Sorry about the double post purely by mistake.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deatz*
> 
> My validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2354913


----------



## combateng

3770k coming in today!!! ill see if i can get her up to 5ghz tonight!


----------



## DOM.

Where's the IVY on here ?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Where's the IVY on here ?


You haven't posted one yet.....r can't they do it?


----------



## Darth Oscar

Here ya go an Ivy









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355898


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Oscar*
> 
> Here ya go an Ivy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355898



















Whoot! First 3770K Ivy in the 5GHz Club!!


----------



## KillaCoDe

I just built a Sandy Bridge-E rig and hit 5.05Ghz with the i7-3820!!! Trying to push to 5.5 or higher lol. I would like to join you guys club as well









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2353385


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillaCoDe*
> 
> I just built a Sandy Bridge-E rig and hit 5.05Ghz with the i7-3820!!! Trying to push to 5.5 or higher lol. I would like to join you guys club as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2353385


----------



## DOM.

Damit I wanted to be first


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355728


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Damit I wanted to be first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355728



















Top of the list is "First"!


----------



## otoc

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2356132

Nice little cpu running 24/7 for months with this. No pll ov, 1.4vCore.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otoc*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2356132
> 
> Nice little cpu running 24/7 for months with this. No pll ov, 1.4vCore.


----------



## Arni90

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2356372


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arni90*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2356372


----------



## dtmorgwsu

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359656


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtmorgwsu*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359656


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359651


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359651



















Good one


----------



## NoGuru

Hoping to get the Dewar filled soon, then she will be fast.


----------



## pierowheelz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359932


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pierowheelz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359932


----------



## jonnyquality

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2360455


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquality*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2360455


----------



## icehotshot

I'm in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2362365


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icehotshot*
> 
> I'm in!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2362365
> *ing snip*


----------



## Schmuckley

add meeh!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2351821


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> add meeh!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2351821


That's already there???


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's already there???










nm then







:







:


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nm then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


LOL! Nope! I want some new ones!


----------



## DOM.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363021


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363021


----------



## DOM.

I want more mhz lol


----------



## 12Cores

Finally









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2364026

Sign me up!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2364026
> Sign me up!

















Drafted!


----------



## idonthavefleas

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2364678


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idonthavefleas*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2364678


----------



## idonthavefleas

cool ty


----------



## HYUNGI KIM

Ivy Bridge 3570K, 5.0GHz

I succeeded: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2366048


----------



## Bal3Wolf

[email protected] needs alot of volts to be prime/folding stable
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2366116


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HYUNGI KIM*
> 
> Ivy Bridge 3570K, 5.0GHz
> I succeeded: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2366048

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> [email protected] needs alot of volts to be prime/folding stable
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2366116


----------



## jacksonn24

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2339199


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksonn24*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2339199


























Good one! Not just the bare 5000.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Commando Action....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2367445

6200.19 MHz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Commando Action....
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2367445
> 6200.19 MHz


----------



## darkphantom




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> *img snip*












Stability is not a requirement, but the URL for a cpuz validation in your OCN user name is.
Please see the first page of this thread for an explanation of submission requirements.


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stability is not a requirement, but the URL for a cpuz validation in your OCN user name is.
> Please see the first page of this thread for an explanation of submission requirements.


D'oh! I took it out before I saw this...oh well. I'll stay with the 3770k than to go back to the 2700k for the sole purpose of fulfilling this requirement









Thanks, though. I should read next time.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

5000.2 GHz OC. My PC name is the same as my OC.Net name obviously.

Add me to the club!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2369548


----------



## JourdanWithaU

5000.6 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2369933

What's the rule on re-submissions? I may want to crank it up higher.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourdanWithaU*
> 
> 5000.6 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2369933
> What's the rule on re-submissions? I may want to crank it up higher.


I'm not sure. I Prime 95 tested it for almost an hour until I got the 101 BSOD error code. I want to go higher but I am using an H80 so







.
I am going to make a custom loop then reOC it and see how far I can go.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> 5000.2 GHz OC. My PC name is the same as my OC.Net name obviously.
> Add me to the club!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2369548












Well, no, it isn't. There is a 2 missing, and because your submission seemed a bit bullying to me, I'm going to insist on a submission that says "Ninjasushi2" before I'll enter it. Also it needs to be a polite submission or I still won't enter it.
As Trendy said here after you said "way to be a prick", "It might also help to be a bit more polite " I agree with that.

Up to you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourdanWithaU*
> 
> 5000.6 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2369933
> What's the rule on re-submissions? I may want to crank it up higher.

















Feel free to crank it up and re-submit


----------



## un-nefer

Validation link 5107Mhz, submitted with my OCN username.

Screenshot for extra evidence:


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> Validation link 5107Mhz, submitted with my OCN username.
> Screenshot for extra evidence:
> *img snip*

















You're in.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You're in.


Much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jacksonn24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no, it isn't. There is a 2 missing, and because your submission seemed a bit bullying to me, I'm going to insist on a submission that says "Ninjasushi2" before I'll enter it. Also it needs to be a polite submission or I still won't enter it.
> As Trendy said here after you said "way to be a prick", "It might also help to be a bit more polite " I agree with that.


I agree with that when I read ninjasushi2's post seemed pretty rude!!!


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no, it isn't. There is a 2 missing, and because your submission seemed a bit bullying to me, I'm going to insist on a submission that says "Ninjasushi2" before I'll enter it. Also it needs to be a polite submission or I still won't enter it.
> As Trendy said here after you said "way to be a prick", "It might also help to be a bit more polite " I agree with that.
> Up to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to crank it up and re-submit


I'll do it later when my wcing comes in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksonn24*
> 
> I agree with that when I read ninjasushi2's post seemed pretty rude!!!


Not meant to be rude. Was just saying.. oh well.

@Host

So you don't need Prime 95? Just a verified OC at or above 5 GHz?


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> D'oh! I took it out before I saw this...oh well. I'll stay with the 3770k than to go back to the 2700k for the sole purpose of fulfilling this requirement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, though. I should read next time.


I like your avatar! ^^ The Stig from Top Gear. I would love to drive like that dude.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> I'll do it later when my wcing comes in.
> Not meant to be rude. Was just saying.. oh well.
> @Host
> So you don't need Prime 95? Just a verified OC at or above 5 GHz?


Stability is not a requirement. Just an accepted validation in your OCN user name. I do let AMD guys through with rejected ones, because CPUZ is known to have issues there, but for us Intel folk it needs to be accepted. There's a how to on the first post of this thread.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Stability is not a requirement. Just an accepted validation in your OCN user name. I do let AMD guys through with rejected ones, because CPUZ is known to have issues there, but for us Intel folk it needs to be accepted. There's a how to on the first post of this thread.


I know how I just set my left my validation as me PC name. That's why it says NinjaSushi-PC. I can't seem to push up to 5.1 GHz. Anyone have any tips? I've messed around with DRAM voltage and timings, freqs, PLL OC voltage, PLL voltage, Vcore, Multies, Base Clock.. etc. I can only seem to boot into 5 GHz and less. When my WC comes in I want to try for 5.5


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> I know how I just set my left my validation as me PC name. That's why it says NinjaSushi-PC. I can't seem to push up to 5.1 GHz. Anyone have any tips? I've messed around with DRAM voltage and timings, freqs, PLL OC voltage, PLL voltage, Vcore, Multies, Base Clock.. etc. I can only seem to boot into 5 GHz and less. When my WC comes in I want to try for 5.5


well the 1st thing that stands out to me is this
Quote:


> 800.1 MHz (1:6) @ 11-9-9-24


so you're running 1600 at cas 11. I would suggest to manually set the default timings or load the xmp profile. 11-9 seems kinda strange to me.
I would suggest maybe a 9-9-9 or 8-10-8.

the 2nd thing i see is
Quote:


> Slot 1 Manufacturer : Noname
> Slot 2 Manufacturer : Mushkin


are you mixing your memory? 2 different manufacturers?


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> well the 1st thing that stands out to me is this
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 800.1 MHz (1:6) @ 11-9-9-24
> 
> 
> 
> so you're running 1600 at cas 11. I would suggest to manually set the default timings or load the xmp profile. 11-9 seems kinda strange to me.
> I would suggest maybe a 9-9-9 or 8-10-8.
> the 2nd thing i see is
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Slot 1 Manufacturer : Noname
> Slot 2 Manufacturer : Mushkin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you mixing your memory? 2 different manufacturers?
Click to expand...

No it was on auto at the time. I might have to manually set the DRAM to 10-10-10-28 to give it more room

Both are mushkin blackline. 1600 MHz ram but I might lower it to 1333 MHz for stability.


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

new rig, 5048.22 MHz with HT on. owner of cpu before me got 56x on it with 1.6 volts so i think if i had some good cooling i could get it to 6ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2374284


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURNINGchicken3*
> 
> new rig, 5048.22 MHz with HT on. owner of cpu before me got 56x on it with 1.6 volts so i think if i had some good cooling i could get it to 6ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2374284


----------



## dh2311

I know its 5000.08 MHz, so right on the border, but still counts right?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2375079


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dh2311*
> 
> I know its 5000.08 MHz, so right on the border, but still counts right?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2375079


5 gigs is 5 gigs homie. Also if you wait it will bounce usually between. 4.980 and 5.025.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dh2311*
> 
> I know its 5000.08 MHz, so right on the border, but still counts right?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2375079

















5000.63 mate! In point of fact 5000.00 is enough, but 499.999R is not.


----------



## dh2311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5000.63 mate! In point of fact 5000.00 is enough, but 499.999R is not.


I had to update the verification because the last was rejected, so speed had changed with new tweaks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dh2311*
> 
> I had to update the verification because the last was rejected, so speed had changed with new tweaks


You're onto it.


----------



## Maurauder

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2377219


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2377219


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres my new one im still going to try to get 5500mhz cant get in windows with that so far.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2377890


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Heres my new one im still going to try to get 5500mhz cant get in windows with that so far.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2377890


























Did CPUZ read those volts right?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did CPUZ read those volts right?


na lol it took like 1.50 to be in windows at 5300 i got it booting at 5500 and 5600 mhz but havet been able to get in windows so far im just not sure what the max safe volts is for benchmarking is yet.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Heres my new one im still going to try to get 5500mhz cant get in windows with that so far.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2377890


How'd you even get into Windows running 5.3Ghz and only 1.192v vcore?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> How'd you even get into Windows running 5.3Ghz and only 1.192v vcore?


Lol i didnt vcore is set to like 1.50 but i have the c1e and speedstep on so it down clocks vcore i used superpi 32m to get cpuz to show the mhz of the cpu but wierd it does not jump the vcore up unless all threads are maxed out. Wierd thing with this cpu i can get it to post even at 5500mhz but couldnt get in windows gonna try some more but not sure how much vcore i can send safely without degrading it.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


You accepted his, but it isn't validated nor is his name present. You rejected mine because I left a 2 off my PC name...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> You accepted his, but it isn't validated nor is his name present. You rejected mine because I left a 2 off my PC name...


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2377219 is above his pic...
Believe me, I'm consistent....mostly


----------



## Bal3Wolf

dang i want 5500mhz but im up to 1.65 vcore and thats just getting in windows and freezes when it starts to load some apps.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2377219 is above his pic...
> Believe me, I'm consistent....mostly


I stand corrected.


----------



## alancsalt

Overclock.net Moderators 2012 : New Additions !

Anyway, looks like I'm gonna be a mod of some sort.....


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Overclock.net Moderators 2012 : New Additions !
> Anyway, looks like I'm gonna be a mod of some sort.....


wow... congrats... look at you, a Mod


----------



## alancsalt

Could say the same of you









You da mod 2...


----------



## FurrFace

Im getting there, I got 5.8ghz but it wasnt stable although cpu z did validate it but for now I'll do this and build on

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2380064


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurrFace*
> 
> Im getting there, I got 5.8ghz but it wasnt stable although cpu z did validate it but for now I'll do this and build on
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2380064



















The old invisible validation trick eh?


----------



## JRWAssassin




----------



## FurrFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old invisible validation trick eh?


Lol which parts invisible? Follow the link and u can see 5ghz







plus I've got a new validation of 5.4 coming when I get home


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRWAssassin*


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> dang i want 5500mhz but im up to 1.65 vcore and thats just getting in windows and freezes when it starts to load some apps.


keep it under high 60s-low 70s...volts ..that..is..You're probably maxed out..work the bclck.
grr







I could've added an i5-650..but i cilled it









I like when i get the validation..and ss..and it errors a second later :







:







I found one I haven't submitted







(here)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284794


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> keep it under high 60s-low 70s...volts ..that..is..You're probably maxed out..work the bclck.
> grr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could've added an i5-650..but i cilled it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like when i get the validation..and ss..and it errors a second later :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found one I haven't submitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (here)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284794


----------



## Wihglah

Can I be in?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2381243


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Can I be in?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2381243


----------



## Starbomba

Phew, after a suicide run, i finally reached the fabled 5 GHz. It's (sadly) not stable, had to turn off HT, overvolted the hell out of it, and had to lower QPI, but the validation was worth it. You can find it on my sig


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurrFace*
> 
> Lol which parts invisible? Follow the link and u can see 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus I've got a new validation of 5.4 coming when I get home


You may not have noticed, but in your original post your link is not visible, or only at my end? I only saw it by clicking reply/quote. I made it visible in the posted quote by re-entering it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Phew, after a suicide run, i finally reached the fabled 5 GHz. It's (sadly) not stable, had to turn off HT, overvolted the hell out of it, and had to lower QPI, but the validation was worth it. You can find it on my sig


----------



## opt33

heres mine
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2360164


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> heres mine
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2360164


----------



## Pupo

mine on air









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2046586


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupo*
> 
> mine on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2046586


























Darned good for those volts...


----------



## Pupo

Unfortunately, that voltage is gigabyte/cpu-z bug. This is not the right voltage of the processor. CPU-Z shows VTT voltage(or something) as core voltage.

On the contrary, I have a bad copy of the 2500K which requires a lot of volts


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupo*
> 
> Unfortunately, that voltage is gigabyte/cpu-z bug. This is not the right voltage of the processor. CPU-Z shows VTT voltage(or something) as core voltage.
> On the contrary, I have a bad copy of the 2500K which requires a lot of volts


Ah well....good clock anyway!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

I'll join
5GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2385118


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> I'll join
> 5GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2385118


----------



## zander89

+ link

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2388481

My 24/7 OC









do have a 5.2ghz benching one ( should be increasing to 5.4 if i can get away with it) but no need to post that







hehe

edit (submitted the wrong one with my comp name instead of my OC name, all rectified)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zander89*
> 
> link
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2388481
> My 24/7 OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do have a 5.2ghz benching one ( should be increasing to 5.4 if i can get away with it) but no need to post that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe
> edit (submitted the wrong one with my comp name instead of my OC name, all rectified)


----------



## zander89

cheers bro


----------



## Reptile

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2380504


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reptile*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2380504


----------



## gymtansmush

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2396049

I think I can get in now?


----------



## deafboy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2395887


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymtansmush*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2396049
> I think I can get in now?
































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2395887


----------



## StormProtocol

WooHoo! I cant say that was the most stable overclock on this mobo, but I got there with a validation so let me in the club!



*PROOF!!!! 5.0 GHZ*


----------



## RussianJ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2395875

Bad chip is bad. Waiting for a replacement soon.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2395875
> Bad chip is bad. Waiting for a replacement soon.


How's that bad?


----------



## FtW 420

If 52x is the max multi it can do, not good.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormProtocol*
> 
> WooHoo! I cant say that was the most stable overclock on this mobo, but I got there with a validation so let me in the club!



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2395875
> Bad chip is bad. Waiting for a replacement soon.


----------



## RainbowDash

Probably doesn't need as much voltage as I was feeding it, but it'll do for now! I'll tweak it more when I have the chance.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2401171


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RainbowDash*
> 
> Probably doesn't need as much voltage as I was feeding it, but it'll do for now! I'll tweak it more when I have the chance.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2401171


----------



## theDTP

A little late to this thread but http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2402534


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theDTP*
> 
> A little late to this thread but http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2402534


----------



## squirrelbutter

I have hit a wall at anything over but she will get to 5ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2403791


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squirrelbutter*
> 
> I have hit a wall at anything over but she will get to 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2403791


----------



## Samurai707

Haven't hit my wall yet, but got this puppy stable!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2405817


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Haven't hit my wall yet, but got this puppy stable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2405817



















Haven't seen a 5000*.00*MHz for Sandy yet...


----------



## JohnAlan

I would like to add mine to the list. I will add my batch number the next time I replace my artic silver.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnAlan*
> 
> I would like to add mine to the list. I will add my batch number the next time I replace my artic silver.



















You must be thinking of the i7-950 Club...








No need for a batch number here....


----------



## NateST

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2408371


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2408371


----------



## damric




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*



















that's a whole lotta volts!


----------



## phillyd

are there any 3770k's that have hit 5 on water?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If 52x is the max multi it can do, not good.


I agree..if it's not 57+








Maybe tomorrow I have something for here


----------



## dhenzjhen

Q965 re-do this time with LN2 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2411876

From 3rd to 2nd http://hwbot.org/submission/2293721_dhenzjhen_cpu_frequency_core_2_q9650_%283ghz%29_5149.6_mhz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Q965 re-do this time with LN2 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2411876
> From 3rd to 2nd http://hwbot.org/submission/2293721_dhenzjhen_cpu_frequency_core_2_q9650_%283ghz%29_5149.6_mhz



















We got a lack of 775 quads on the charts here. You just went from being the best to being an even better best......


----------



## realityx

I'd like to toss my name into the hat


----------



## Prpntblr95

2700k [email protected]









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415464


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realityx*
> 
> I'd like to toss my name into the hat



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prpntblr95*
> 
> 2700k [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415464



Conditions of entry are set out on page one of this thread. Please submit a validation in your OCN user-name.


----------



## Mr Frosty

I'll join









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415531

Is PI 32m and Cinebench stable at 1.55v as well


----------



## Schmuckley

Just shy of 5500..no way I could get 1st w/o a board change..#1 guy has a 420+ FSB DDR2 board








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2411349


----------



## Mr Frosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just shy of 5500
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2411349


Very nice!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> I'll join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415531
> Is PI 32m and Cinebench stable at 1.55v as well


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just shy of 5500..no way I could get 1st w/o a board change..#1 guy has a 420+ FSB DDR2 board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2411349


----------



## StarvinMarvin

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415941

sign me up

Seems like this is as good a first post as any.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarvinMarvin*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415941
> sign me up
> Seems like this is as good a first post as any.



















Welcome aboard! A better first post than many in my biased opinion, because (a) it's an overclock and (b) you took the trouble to get your submission right.


----------



## Schmuckley

to starvin marvin


----------



## CudaBoy71

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2416239


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2416239


----------



## CudaBoy71

Thank you fine sir..


----------



## dhenzjhen

E8200 5ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2417669


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> E8200 5ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2417669



















Unusual choice of E8xxx chip and a whole lot of volts!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> E8200 5ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2417669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unusual choice of E8xxx chip and a whole lot of volts!
Click to expand...

haha yeah I overclocked the volts and freq =).


----------



## SlverWolf

I'd like to be added to this! 990X @ 5012.75









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2419711

And thats not even on the board in my sig, still waiting on the RMA from Gigabyte there.. This MSI board is getting me by though.


----------



## iPDrop

applying first time http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2420636


----------



## deafboy

Nice, congrats and welcome to the club


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> applying first time http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2420636



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlverWolf*
> 
> I'd like to be added to this! 990X @ 5012.75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2419711
> And thats not even on the board in my sig, still waiting on the RMA from Gigabyte there.. This MSI board is getting me by though.


----------



## Mr Frosty

Why is there ivy bridge results in the sandy bridge section?


----------



## Phelan

My 2550K
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2421014


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> My 2550K
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2421014


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> Why is there ivy bridge results in the sandy bridge section?


I hadn't differentiated between socket 1155 chips, but if I was going to do that I probably shouldn't have had "1155 SB" there, so now they are separated.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

I had to get another CPU when the one I got off eBay struggled at 5.0, only managed 4.875. So I brought one from Fry's and found out it was a slightly newer one, after awhile I got 5.02Ghz







, it used only 1.196 vCore at stock while the eBay one needed 1.232. Now I gotta sell the inferior chip, sometimes I wish I had a whole stack of CPUs to try.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2421898


----------



## Phelan

I think I got a fair chip; with offest voltage mine runs 1.484v @5.0GHz, thinking of trying to go a little higher. Previously without offset I had it stable at 4.8GHz with 1.42v, but probably could've had it running better if I would've known how to do the offset prior to that.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amdkillsintel*
> 
> I had to get another CPU when the one I got off eBay struggled at 5.0, only managed 4.875. So I brought one from Fry's and found out it was a slightly newer one, after awhile I got 5.02Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it used only 1.196 vCore at stock while the eBay one needed 1.232. Now I gotta sell the inferior chip, sometimes I wish I had a whole stack of CPUs to try.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2421898



















Interesting username for someone overclocking an Intel chip..









Only the fortunate get to "bin" chips. I've bought a few overclocking fails myself....


----------



## MacG32

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2409119


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2409119


----------



## iPDrop

my epeen is 5ghz long xD


----------



## Phelan

UPDATE! 5.1 ghz








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2422317

Not bad for having the RAM at 1600MHz still, right?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> UPDATE! 5.1 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2422317
> Not bad for having the RAM at 1600MHz still, right?


----------



## CH4PZ

Had one at nearly 5200mhz but kept saying file not authorized?? meh, heres my Val.







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2422614


----------



## vipersrt10acr

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2422658


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting username for someone overclocking an Intel chip..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the fortunate get to "bin" chips. I've bought a few overclocking fails myself....


Fry's was nearby and their return policy is decent, 15 days for a CPU, but I probably wouldn't do it more than once. My name was true back in the day, OCN won't let me change.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CH4PZ*
> 
> Had one at nearly 5200mhz but kept saying file not authorized?? meh, heres my Val.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2422614


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipersrt10acr*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2422658


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amdkillsintel*
> 
> Fry's was nearby and their return policy is decent, 15 days for a CPU, but I probably wouldn't do it more than once. My name was true back in the day, OCN won't let me change.


Have you sent a PM to a MOD about it? I dunno about this forums but I've had my username changed before on other forums.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Have you sent a PM to a MOD about it? I dunno about this forums but I've had my username changed before on other forums.


I think this explains:
http://www.overclock.net/t/175774/user-name-changing-ability


----------



## dhenzjhen

E8400 5.7ghz not a golden cpu

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2423278


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> E8400 5.7ghz not a golden cpu
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2423278



















Not "Golden" eh? Did you measure the temperature for that, and was the chip still OK after? (Just curious whether running volts over 1.68ish is a "one shot", and I assume LN2 was used)


----------



## AZUltraRich

Here you go


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AZUltraRich*
> 
> Here you go


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> E8400 5.7ghz not a golden cpu
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2423278
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not "Golden" eh? Did you measure the temperature for that, and was the chip still OK after? (Just curious whether running volts over 1.68ish is a "one shot", and I assume LN2 was used)
Click to expand...

the chip stopped scaling around 5.6ghz with 1.9v and you need to pump more vcore just to move few mhz. i used dice last night with -68c whle frequency session. if i used ln2 i would give 2+v







and yeah chip still ok

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2423590


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2423590


----------



## Schmuckley

Well.. I may as well post this here..being I only got 300mhz from freezing :







: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2420764 not worth a submission for .8 boints








I can get moar with some oddball hardware


----------



## cgull

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424301

finally cracked magic 5ghz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Well.. I may as well post this here..being I only got 300mhz from freezing :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2420764 not worth a submission for .8 boints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get moar with some oddball hardware



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424301
> finally cracked magic 5ghz


----------



## saint19

Here is another one for me











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424138


----------



## TiHawk560

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2425394


----------



## iPDrop

BF3 Maxed with a 2500k @ 5GHz, and 680's in SLI @ 1200MHz


----------



## HobieCat

Did this during the weekend at the Overclock.net grand champion series


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Here is another one for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424138


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiHawk560*
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2425394


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Did this during the weekend at the Overclock.net grand champion series
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424719



















Highest AM3 clock in our list.....


----------



## alex-tpc

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2425792


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex-tpc*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2425792



















Always room for another one.


----------



## reflex99

If you wanna throw these up there you can...

both are from the grand champion event

6.7Ghz 555 BE
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2210260

This one was with the MSI/AMD/other sponsor supplied gear, so idk if it counts, but:
7.6GHz 8150
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424283


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Did this during the weekend at the Overclock.net grand champion series
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










That's a good one!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> If you wanna throw these up there you can...
> 
> both are from the grand champion event
> 
> 6.7Ghz 555 BE
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2210260
> 
> This one was with the MSI/AMD/other sponsor supplied gear, so idk if it counts, but:
> 7.6GHz 8150
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424283


Awesome clocks man!!









Hey where are you in Cali?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> If you wanna throw these up there you can...
> both are from the grand champion event
> 6.7Ghz 555 BE
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2210260
> This one was with the MSI/AMD/other sponsor supplied gear, so idk if it counts, but:
> 7.6GHz 8150
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424283


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Awesome clocks man!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey where are you in Cali?


Norcal, east bay


----------



## PCSarge

my 5GHZ on my 2500K is in my sig, go ahead, make my day..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> my 5GHZ on my 2500K is in my sig, go ahead, make my day..


I wish I could, but it needs to be in your OCN user name as laid out in the first post of this thread...


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Awesome clocks man!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey where are you in Cali?
> 
> 
> 
> Norcal, east bay
Click to expand...

cool! if you have your own dewar and you'd like to get
ln2 here in SJ let me know


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> cool! if you have your own dewar and you'd like to get
> ln2 here in SJ let me know


you mean like you distribute, or you want to bench together?

also: are you going to this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1274575/ocn-gfi-vipre-benchmarking-lan-event-san-francisco-july-28th-2012


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> cool! if you have your own dewar and you'd like to get
> ln2 here in SJ let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean like you distribute, or you want to bench together?
> 
> also: are you going to this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1274575/ocn-gfi-vipre-benchmarking-lan-event-san-francisco-july-28th-2012
Click to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## JohnAlan

Did a little tweeking and came up with new numbers:


----------



## iPDrop

990x im jelly


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnAlan*
> 
> Did a little tweeking and came up with new numbers:


----------



## Doozy420

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2426078


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doozy420*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2426078


----------



## iPDrop

^ 5GHz on an IB! Is that thing stable?

< Must know.


----------



## Charsher47

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2427244

Just upgraded to a 3930K, loving it so far


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charsher47*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2427244
> Just upgraded to a 3930K, loving it so far


----------



## Doozy420

No not really.......gotta toy around more for stability 4.7-4.8 all day everyday stable is what I'm at right now


----------



## Xelement

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2429915 love my new chip


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xelement*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2429915 love my new chip


----------



## GoodbyeGalaxy

If only it would boot past BIOS. I can dream can't I?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodbyeGalaxy*
> 
> If only it would boot past BIOS. I can dream can't I?


Try activating 2 cores only see if it boots to windows and try bumping the vcore 1.45 slowly up to 1.5


----------



## alancsalt

Best 2700K here so far is AMC at 5561.63MHz ... that's the one to beat..


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Best 2700K here so far is AMC at 5561.63MHz ... that's the one to beat..


pfft. easy. mine does 5.6 on h2o without breaking a sweat..


----------



## FtW 420

58x multi is great, but still has to make it to windows.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> pfft. easy. mine does 5.6 on h2o without breaking a sweat..


So where's your 2700K submission?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> pfft. easy. mine does 5.6 on h2o without breaking a sweat..
> 
> 
> 
> So where's your 2700K submission?
Click to expand...

Here's 5.4 on air 5.6 on the way









http://i.imgur.com/IZDfe.jpg That's XC's


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> So where's your 2700K submission?


need a psu, crappy seaonic popped.... so hcp-1200 on daily... bench rig(s) taking vacation until i get a new one....









here's my 01 sub with a 470


----------



## dhenzjhen

E8600 on dice @ 5981.76 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2433407

Let's see what LN2 can do with this sucker


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> E8600 on dice @ 5981.76 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2433407
> Let's see what LN2 can do with this sucker



















That's what it takes; the URL for a successful CPUZ validation...you used .05v less for .1GHz more than last time..


----------



## dhenzjhen

Yeah that was with the UD3P 1.0 this time I used P5E3 premium. I have a feeling that this cpu is going to have a hard time hitting 6.1ghz
but we will see what cold could give with this chip. compare to your E8600 validation I'd say mine sucks!!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Yeah that was with the UD3P 1.0 this time I used P5E3 premium. I have a feeling that this cpu is going to have a hard time hitting 6.1ghz
> but we will see what cold could give with this chip. compare to your E8600 validation I'd say mine sucks!!!


Ye puzzleth me...I've only got a 5592MHz val with phase... you must mean someone else..was that dice then? Yep, rereading, OK ln2 then...


----------



## truckerguy

I just got my FX 8150 on sat still fine tunning it

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2431151


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> I just got my FX 8150 on sat still fine tunning it
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2431151


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Best 2700K here so far is AMC at 5561.63MHz ... that's the one to beat..


Damn it lol. Let me be number 1 lol.

Got a Maximus board.......time to push higher.


----------



## crue3

whats the point having 5gz toster ? seriously its no use lol.


----------



## 3930K

Damn my 3930K... it's a bit crap.
10BSODs = satisfaction









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434549


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crue3*
> 
> whats the point having 5gz toster ? seriously its no use lol.


This is overclock.net! and if you think no use then why
bother posting?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crue3*
> 
> whats the point having 5gz toster ? seriously its no use lol.


5GHz toaster...


----------



## asuindasun

Well that was pretty easy, voltage scares me enough to say that this is as high as I'm going though









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434718


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuindasun*
> 
> Well that was pretty easy, voltage scares me enough to say that this is as high as I'm going though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434718


1.65V?


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuindasun*
> 
> Well that was pretty easy, voltage scares me enough to say that this is as high as I'm going though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434718


Uh oh... your CPUZ submission was rejected too. Note that it is red where the ID number is. Also to the right of that it says "rejected". Maybe a little more juice?


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Best 2700K here so far is AMC at 5561.63MHz ... that's the one to beat..


i will try to beat that when i wake up tomorrow now that i have a better cpu cooler know that my cpu can boot at this will try to up the voltage a bit more and bring the fsb back to 100

this is not my photo it is the old owners but i at lest know what it can do


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Damn my 3930K... it's a bit crap.
> 10BSODs = satisfaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434549


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuindasun*
> 
> Well that was pretty easy, voltage scares me enough to say that this is as high as I'm going though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434718












While there is a known cpuz bug with valid AMD validations getting rejected, I don't know of one for Ivy Bridge or any Intel chips at all...
You need a validation that says validated rather than rejected.
Sorry.


----------



## 3930K

Actually, there is a bug...
If you adjust BCLK in TurboV Evo or similar, when CPU-Z's running, it goes crazy.


----------



## alancsalt

A bug that renders a true validation invalid is what I'm talking... Is that what you are suggesting?

EDIT: Reading HWBot on this, it says CPUZ fails to show BCLK changes unless you open a fresh instance, and one poster says it accepted a bugged result? Not seeing rejected as a result of this bug yet?

http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=50819&page=2


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> A bug that renders a true validation invalid is what I'm talking... Is that what you are suggesting?


Yep, it's happened to me twice. Try it yourself!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Yep, it's happened to me twice. Try it yourself!


I tried it three times but could not get a rejection.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2435091

I know original 1.61 was bugged though.

See http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=50819&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=website

I've asked the Benchmarks Editor for his advice.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

There is a bug at this point with cpuz.

http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=50819

seems to be amd related but could effect intel.


----------



## Schmuckley

eh..use 1.59 and post in cpc room test







I better knock on some wood..I've never had a rejection







That cpu-z 1.61/Windows 8 stuff gives me a headache..I feel sorry for the coder.


----------



## strong island 1

Would love to get into this club. Here is my link.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2435202


----------



## strong island 1

Do you guys know how to add that cpu-z validation banner to your signature. I keep trying but it wont show it.

Edit - found out it's not allowed. sorry for off topic post.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Can't add pictures to your sig. Best you can do is link to it.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Can't add pictures to your sig. Best you can do is link to it.


Cool thanks. Sorry again for off topic post. Thought I was doing it wrong.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Would love to get into this club. Here is my link.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2435202



















And waiting to hear from the benchmark editors about that rejected other Intel 3930K validation....


----------



## asuindasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there is a known cpuz bug with valid AMD validations getting rejected, I don't know of one for Ivy Bridge or any Intel chips at all...
> You need a validation that says validated rather than rejected.
> Sorry.


Interesting... Will give it another go. 1.61 is the most current version isn't it?


----------



## just_nuke_em

The newer version is not out yet. Apparently it will not be named 1.61, will be named 1.62 most likely.


----------



## alancsalt

1.61 is the latest, and possibly the zip package is less buggy than the installer.....that last rampage with 3930K validation was OK... I'm still waiting for comments from the benchmark editors...


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I think this explains:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/175774/user-name-changing-ability


Yea, I kinda wish I could but hey, I joined back in 2006. AMD was rocking back then







. Though when Conroe came out a few months later, it was a different story







.


----------



## derickwm

Better late than never for some 1366 Xeons @5Ghz eh?

Validation


----------



## GoodbyeGalaxy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2435525


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 1.61 is the latest, and possibly the zip package is less buggy than the installer.....that last rampage with 3930K validation was OK... I'm still waiting for comments from the benchmark editors...


There should be a newer Cpuz being released in the next day or two. The known bug effects only amd and socket 775. There might be issues with other platforms, but I would suggest waiting for the next release and try again for a valid submission.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Better late than never for some 1366 Xeons @5Ghz eh?
> Validation


MARS


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Better late than never for some 1366 Xeons @5Ghz eh?
> Validation
> *img snip*


















Two processors on 5GHz at once?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodbyeGalaxy*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2435525


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two processors on 5GHz at once?


SR2 Power!


----------



## dhenzjhen

QX9650 @ 5746.59 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2436218


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> QX9650 @ 5746.59 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2436218


----------



## RussianHak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> QX9650 @ 5746.59 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2436218


Dear god.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> QX9650 @ 5746.59 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2436218


Mother of god...


----------



## derickwm

I'd like to update my submission









Validation


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> QX9650 @ 5746.59 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2436218


1.95v..I vote for legit!















PS..I got freezing tools


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'd like to update my submission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> QX9650 @ 5746.59 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2436218
> 
> 
> 
> 1.95v..I vote for legit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS..I got freezing tools
Click to expand...

Haha yeah that's legit, because I used the one Christian Ney posted that doesn't use installer just an executable cpu-z.
Hey congrats!! now you got the cold bug like I do


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'd like to update my submission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation


24576 MB DDR3 Triple Channel

Got Mem !!!








nice clocks too


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

PLZ add me









i7-3820 @ 5015 : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2440787


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noob_with_Tools*
> 
> PLZ add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7-3820 @ 5034 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2437090










Sorry.
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post a CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more *in your Overclock.net UserName.*
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)


http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/5ghz-overclock-club


----------



## VictimRAID

My Submission: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2421183

Anyone have any Settings for a R4E to get higher?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VictimRAID*
> 
> My Submission: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2421183
> Anyone have any Settings for a R4E to get higher?


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

PLZ add me

i7-3820 @ 5015 : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2440787


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noob_with_Tools*
> 
> PLZ add me
> i7-3820 @ 5015 : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2440787


----------



## bburrill2012

Anyone have settings for a 5ghz OC on a 6100?? I only have mine stable at 4.7ghz. Not sure if i need to raise cpu/nb freq and voltage, nb voltage, ht link/voltage etc..

If anyone can give me some settings to kinda use as a reference id love them in the mouth forever.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Heres another one from me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2441371


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Heres another one from me
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2441371


























Hmmmm, can't that 990FXA-UD3 do much more than 201 bus speed?









Jus' kiddin'....but both validations are pretty close...


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, can't that 990FXA-UD3 do much more than 201 bus speed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jus' kiddin'....but both validations are pretty close...


2 different chips though... I was only testing multiplier so far...


----------



## just_nuke_em

3770K http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2441665


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> 3770K http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2441665


Wow! Volts! What do you use for cooling?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> 3770K http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2441665
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Volts! What do you use for cooling?
Click to expand...

DICE/LN2


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> 3770K http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2441665



















Nice one Nuke.









Don't forget http://www.overclock.net/t/1082747/new-6ghz-oc-club


----------



## CH4PZ

Small increase upto 5.149 ram at 2.2







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2444023


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> 3770K http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2441665


Dat's nishe!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CH4PZ*
> 
> Small increase upto 5.149 ram at 2.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2444023


----------



## 3930K

Better version







Still haven't removed all the discolorations, but if you give me the file with the transparency (that I'm pretty sure you just control-c'd into paint) I might be able to get it looking normal.


----------



## alancsalt

I just used that one because the one I normally use isn't showing for me....like I'm not seeing









I don't use paint. I use CS4. Wierdly, suddenly have a number of images not showing...don't know if it's just me or everyone. Can you view all images on http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/5ghz-overclock-club ? Lots are missing for me...


----------



## 3930K

Yep, me too. It's a bit weird. Have you got any of the other files saved?


----------



## 3930K

Found the Accepted, Rejected, and Updated pics here: http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/the-1ghz-overclock-club/0_20


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Found the Accepted, Rejected, and Updated pics here: http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/the-1ghz-overclock-club/0_20


Yep, they are displaying correctly for me there, same URL's for the images as are still not displaying for me in 5GHz Club...a glitch in forum....


----------



## Doozy420

update:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2444868


----------



## Mreek

Add me please? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2445112


----------



## dhenzjhen

q6600 @ 5130.43 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2445920









Booting @ 550 FSB =)


----------



## tw33k

FX-8150 5GHz validation


----------



## bburrill2012

Bout time! WOOT!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2436119

*EDIT:* LOL j/k this was with the cpu-z glitch!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> q6600 @ 5130.43 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2445920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booting @ 550 FSB =)












Impressive.... I actually kind of miss my old Q6600 and UD3P


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doozy420*
> 
> update:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2444868


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mreek*
> 
> Add me please? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2445112


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> q6600 @ 5130.43 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2445920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booting @ 550 FSB =)


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> FX-8150 5GHz validation


----------



## SonnyM5

3930K 5.1GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2449050


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonnyM5*
> 
> 3930K 5.1GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2449050


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> q6600 @ 5130.43 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2445920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booting @ 550 FSB =)


Omg...awesome.


----------



## DOM.

What happened to my 2500k ??








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2178551

Update for me 2600k

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2447682


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> What happened to my 2500k ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2178551
> Update for me 2600k
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2447682



















Ya got me there DOM, I don't know, but rest assured I would never willfully delete anyone's score. If I did, it was in error or just momentary klutziness...


----------



## DOM.

Np bro it been gone for a while just been to lazy to post lol


----------



## Arkaridge

i5 3570K 5.0Ghz @ 1.35v =]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2448503


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> i5 3570K 5.0Ghz @ 1.35v =]
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2448503



















Ozzi, Ozzi, Ozzi! Oi, Oi, Oi!


----------



## Chewy

Please add

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2451192


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> Please add
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2451192


----------



## Arkaridge

i5 3570K, 5.1Ghz @ 1.4v >=D

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2451531


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> i5 3570K, 5.1Ghz @ 1.4v >=D
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2451531


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453441

:







: @ dhenzjhen's FSB


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453441
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : @ dhenzjhen's FSB


Nice OC, is that on Dice?

I think Dhjenz highest fsb is 675. on a e8400?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Nice OC, is that on Dice?
> I think Dhjenz highest fsb is 675. on a e8400?


on Dice :







: It didn't want to go any higher


----------



## battlecryawesome

Thats about all mine would do on dice . Im going to bench mine on LN2 again to see if theres a lil more.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453441
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : @ dhenzjhen's FSB


----------



## JamesLT3

I want to join please!First Time hitting 5GHz in my life Wooohooooo!!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2456763


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesLT3*
> 
> I want to join please!First Time hitting 5GHz in my life Wooohooooo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2456763


----------



## sliflex

yeahh peace a cake 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2457431


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sliflex*
> 
> yeahh peace a cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2457431



















Hmm, low volts..


----------



## sliflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, low volts..


yeahhh  i noticed that 2


----------



## Kokin

I saw sliflex hit 5ghz and tried to make mine hit it too. Voltage is a bit higher though.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2457555


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sliflex*
> 
> yeahh peace a cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2457431


Now that looks like a golden IB i7 right therrrrr.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I saw sliflex hit 5ghz and tried to make mine hit it too. Voltage is a bit higher though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2457555


----------



## dhenzjhen

QX9650 @ 5817.6 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461608


----------



## Scorpion49

Hmm, I finally managed to push my i7 3820 over 5ghz with 32GB of RAM today, it was a PITA. With 16GB it did it with only 1.425v... took me 1.495v this time and tons of tweaking the RAM settings and VCCSA http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461248


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> QX9650 @ 5817.6 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461608


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hmm, I finally managed to push my i7 3820 over 5ghz with 32GB of RAM today, it was a PITA. With 16GB it did it with only 1.425v... took me 1.495v this time and tons of tweaking the RAM settings and VCCSA http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461248


----------



## sliflex

a little less Volts


----------



## sliflex

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461830


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sliflex*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461830


You forgot to validate that one in your OCN User Name.....


----------



## sliflex

oeps sry







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2462910


----------



## sliflex

going to try to go under 1.3v today.....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sliflex*
> 
> oeps sry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2462910


----------



## dhenzjhen

Awesome CPU sliflex


----------



## sliflex

tnx i guess luck is on my side for ones


----------



## -ToXiC-

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2464798

got to get that voltage down if I want to make it everyday... watercooling ftw..


----------



## -ToXiC-

do I need to submit another picture?


----------



## -ToXiC-

Yay!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-ToXiC-*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2464798
> got to get that voltage down if I want to make it everyday... watercooling ftw..


----------



## Chewy

Please update

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2466583


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> Please update
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2466583


----------



## Swag

Let me join this club!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2467290


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Let me join this club!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2467290



















As it says in the first post of this thread:
Quote:


> Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link


----------



## Swag

Oh, sorry about that man.


----------



## topdog

I haven't updated my post in over two years so here goes....

AMD FX-8150 at 7332.85 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2470555

Phenom 960T at 6573.03 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2471716

Intel Celeron 352 at 6495.83 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1873185

AMD Sempron 140 at 5730.01 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2471707

Intel core i7 2600K at 5638.84 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887098

Intel C2D E8600 at 5472.86 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1347285

Intel C2D E8400 at 5472.13 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1601513

Intel Celeron 326 at 5434.13 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2029513

Intel Pentium 4 630 at 5414.83 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1429930

Intel Pentium E5200 at 5266.77 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1437023

Intel C2D E8500 at 5229.38 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362962


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdog*
> 
> I haven't updated my post in over two years so here goes....
> AMD FX-8150 at 7332.85 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2470555
> Phenom 960T at 6573.03 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2471716
> Intel Celeron 352 at 6495.83 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1873185
> AMD Sempron 140 at 5730.01 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2471707
> Intel core i7 2600K at 5638.84 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887098
> Intel C2D E8600 at 5472.86 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1347285
> Intel C2D E8400 at 5472.13 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1601513
> Intel Celeron 326 at 5434.13 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2029513
> Intel Pentium 4 630 at 5414.83 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1429930
> Intel Pentium E5200 at 5266.77 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1437023
> Intel C2D E8500 at 5229.38 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362962


----------



## Red1776

I'm in
I didn't see any qualifications for the OC, but
this is 8hr Prime 95'ed and 24/7 use
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2475040


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I'm in
> I didn't see any qualifications for the OC, but
> this is 8hr Prime 95'ed and 24/7 use
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2475040


























Stability is not a requirement. Just the highest validation you can get with CPUZ.


----------



## Pistolp

Far out im on 4.86 ghz =[


----------



## sliflex

5272.27 mhz @ 1.52V on corsair H70

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2476119


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sliflex*
> 
> 5272.27 mhz @ 1.52V on corsair H70
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2476119


----------



## laurelgtxyz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2479658

1.48 Vcore for 5.0 Ghz.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurelgtxyz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2479658
> 1.48 Vcore for 5.0 Ghz.


----------



## Khaled G

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2480220


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2480220


----------



## Arkaridge

Decided to play around more with me lucky chip. New higher clock at lower volts =D

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2482213


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Decided to play around more with me lucky chip. New higher clock at lower volts =D
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2482213


----------



## tw33k

5.2GHz on air. Phanteks PH-TC14PE



Validation


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> 5.2GHz on air. Phanteks PH-TC14PE
> Validation


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483473

6th place with an E8400


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483473
> 6th place with an E8400


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483473
> 6th place with an E8400


What are you cooling it with?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> What are you cooling it with?


Dry Ice.
most of those top 15 clocks on an E8400 are on Cascade or LN2. I did mine on Dry Ice. And she's got more in her... will test again on LN2 in a few months. i have a plethora of 775 chips to go thru including a sweet Q6600.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> What are you cooling it with?
> 
> 
> 
> Dry Ice.
> most of those top 15 clocks on an E8400 are on Cascade or LN2. I did mine on Dry Ice. And she's got more in her... will test again on LN2 in a few months. i have a plethora of 775 chips to go thru including a sweet Q6600.
Click to expand...

How much is a big canister of LN2? I'm interested in doing this too with my C2D.


----------



## taotree

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483863

5.0 GHz at 1.384 V.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483863
> 5.0 GHz at 1.384 V.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> How much is a big canister of LN2? I'm interested in doing this too with my C2D.


are you talking about a dewar? ln2 doesnt get sold in a big canister







and you need a cpu pot also


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> What are you cooling it with?
> 
> 
> 
> Dry Ice.
> most of those top 15 clocks on an E8400 are on Cascade or LN2. I did mine on Dry Ice. And she's got more in her... will test again on LN2 in a few months. i have a plethora of 775 chips to go thru including a sweet Q6600.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much is a big canister of LN2? I'm interested in doing this too with my C2D.
Click to expand...

A bag of dice is around ten bucks, [ten lb], a liter is about $1.50 [ need a dewar].


----------



## AoHxBram

re-entry








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2485317

5.2ghz with HT, 1.560v


----------



## Schmuckley

Whee..I remembered to validate!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2484642

I forgot to validate a 1090T..and now it's gone







no boints..nothing for in here :







:


----------



## Propensity

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2485323

Had a stable 4.8 but decided to push it a little more to get in here.
5.0 at 1.39v

My prime 95 is running a little odd, no workers are failing but the 4th worker is running quite far behind the other 3. My first 3 workers are on tests 12-13 while the 4th is on test 2. I am sure its not failing just really slow compared to the others and i know it wasnt this slow last time a ran the program.

Anyone know anything about this problem?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*
> 
> re-entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2485317
> 5.2ghz with HT, 1.560v


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> How much is a big canister of LN2? I'm interested in doing this too with my C2D.
> 
> 
> 
> are you talking about a dewar? ln2 doesnt get sold in a big canister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you need a cpu pot also
Click to expand...

Isn't it sold in one of those big cylindrical things? I forgot what they were called so I said canister. And, is DICE sufficient enough for extreme OCing? I'm just going to borrow a friends pot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> What are you cooling it with?
> 
> 
> 
> Dry Ice.
> most of those top 15 clocks on an E8400 are on Cascade or LN2. I did mine on Dry Ice. And she's got more in her... will test again on LN2 in a few months. i have a plethora of 775 chips to go thru including a sweet Q6600.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much is a big canister of LN2? I'm interested in doing this too with my C2D.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bag of dice is around ten bucks, [ten lb], a liter is about $1.50 [ need a dewar].
Click to expand...

Hmm, not that bad actually.


----------



## DOM.

ln2 is a liquid and price depends in your area and a dewar is the only way to store it in.... ln2 gets down to -180c

dice is -70c but it has to be broken in small pieces and mixed with acetone i heard some use 91% alcohol so it wont smell cuz of the acetone

and you need to insulate the mb socket area good or your going to kill your rig


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> ln2 is a liquid and price depends in your area and a dewar is the only way to store it in.... ln2 gets down to -180c
> 
> dice is -70c but it has to be broken in small pieces and mixed with acetone i heard some use 91% alcohol so it wont smell cuz of the acetone
> 
> and you need to insulate the mb socket area good or your going to kill your rig


I was going to do it on a C2D. I'd never risk my 3570k. It's too good for me to kill randomly.


----------



## DOM.

what C2D is it ? which mb ?

dice should do good since most C2D have a CB-Cold Bug, at which it stops working when it gets to cold, like if you where using ln2


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> what C2D is it ? which mb ?
> 
> dice should do good since most C2D have a CB-Cold Bug, at which it stops working when it gets to cold, like if you where using ln2


Intel E8600 and the mobo is still to be determined. I'm planning to buy it a few days before the DICE. Also, LN2 is too expensive. I just looked up some prices for a 3L and its $300. I'd rather just spend $40 on DICE. Where can I get insulation? That goo stuff people put on the mobo around the CPU socket right?


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Intel E8600 and the mobo is still to be determined. I'm planning to buy it a few days before the DICE. Also, LN2 is too expensive. I just looked up some prices for a 3L and its $300. I'd rather just spend $40 on DICE. Where can I get insulation? That goo stuff people put on the mobo around the CPU socket right?


Liquid electrical tape seems to be a popular choice


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Intel E8600 and the mobo is still to be determined. I'm planning to buy it a few days before the DICE. Also, LN2 is too expensive. I just looked up some prices for a 3L and its $300. I'd rather just spend $40 on DICE. Where can I get insulation? That goo stuff people put on the mobo around the CPU socket right?
> 
> 
> 
> Liquid electrical tape seems to be a popular choice
Click to expand...

Hmm, that looks actually something I can use on my graphics card too.


----------



## Marko3333

Not bad for an air cooled proc!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2485474


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Whee..I remembered to validate!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2484642
> I forgot to validate a 1090T..and now it's gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no boints..nothing for in here :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propensity*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2485323
> Had a stable 4.8 but decided to push it a little more to get in here.
> 5.0 at 1.39v
> My prime 95 is running a little odd, no workers are failing but the 4th worker is running quite far behind the other 3. My first 3 workers are on tests 12-13 while the 4th is on test 2. I am sure its not failing just really slow compared to the others and i know it wasnt this slow last time a ran the program.
> Anyone know anything about this problem?



















Hmmm, hard workers and slack workers....but I don't have an explanation...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propensity*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2485323
> 
> Had a stable 4.8 but decided to push it a little more to get in here.
> 5.0 at 1.39v
> 
> My prime 95 is running a little odd, no workers are failing but the 4th worker is running quite far behind the other 3. My first 3 workers are on tests 12-13 while the 4th is on test 2. I am sure its not failing just really slow compared to the others and i know it wasnt this slow last time a ran the program.
> 
> Anyone know anything about this problem?


Up the vcore a bit, should fix things. It may not be failing but it is having a problem counting the prime numbers. Prime95 tests and searches for the next prime number in certain sizes, when a worker fails to keep up with his quota, he can't advance. So he keeps making errors in getting the prime number and will not advance.


----------



## Propensity

So I was just wondering what everyone here though about the voltage setting. Most places I have looked at said not to go much over 1.4 but many of the ppl in this thread went well over that number. I am currently at 1.43 and not quite stable but I dont know if I should up the Vcore anymore or just back the clock speed down.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propensity*
> 
> So I was just wondering what everyone here though about the voltage setting. Most places I have looked at said not to go much over 1.4 but many of the ppl in this thread went well over that number. I am currently at 1.43 and not quite stable but I dont know if I should up the Vcore anymore or just back the clock speed down.


Well there's no stability requirement for this thread, hence some high voltage figures. As overclockers we pretty much decide for ourselves what is safe or what we wish to risk. It is a very personal choice.

Personally, on air cooling, I would probably be prepared for up to 1.45v as long as the cpu could be kept cool...as in Prime95 didn't push me over 80C. That's my choice of boundaries. I don't think every Sandy can do 5.0 stable.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Intel E8600 and the mobo is still to be determined. I'm planning to buy it a few days before the DICE. Also, LN2 is too expensive. I just looked up some prices for a 3L and its $300. I'd rather just spend $40 on DICE. Where can I get insulation? That goo stuff people put on the mobo around the CPU socket right?


300??

i use art eraser to insulate, it can be removed ans used over again with out leaving any mess


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Intel E8600 and the mobo is still to be determined. I'm planning to buy it a few days before the DICE. Also, LN2 is too expensive. I just looked up some prices for a 3L and its $300. I'd rather just spend $40 on DICE. Where can I get insulation? That goo stuff people put on the mobo around the CPU socket right?
> 
> 
> 
> 300??
> 
> i use art eraser to insulate, it can be removed ans used over again with out leaving any mess
Click to expand...

Yea, that's basically what it said for a dewar of LN2. 3L of LN2 is $300 and it comes with a dewar that you can keep and just send back to refill if you want for cheaper.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, that's basically what it said for a dewar of LN2. 3L of LN2 is $300 and it comes with a dewar that you can keep and just send back to refill if you want for cheaper.


thats seems high for just 3L thats just enough to start cooling the pot lol

how big is the dewar ? 3L ?? seems kind of small

i pay 30+tax to fill my 50L at airgas


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> i pay 30+tax to fill my 50L at airgas


wow so cheap


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> wow so cheap


i was paying the same to fill the 35L but he told me if i got a bigger one hell charge the same so i did


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> wow so cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was paying the same to fill the 35L but he told me if i got a bigger one hell charge the same so i did
Click to expand...

Oh man you mucho lucky!! I'm paying 1.10/liter at airgas.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, that's basically what it said for a dewar of LN2. 3L of LN2 is $300 and it comes with a dewar that you can keep and just send back to refill if you want for cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> thats seems high for just 3L thats just enough to start cooling the pot lol
> 
> how big is the dewar ? 3L ?? seems kind of small
> 
> i pay 30+tax to fill my 50L at airgas
Click to expand...

I was just searching online and that's what popped up. Maybe it's wrong. My school has a lot of LN2 handy, I might ask my science teacher for some.







She'll probably give.


----------



## She loved E

finally did it! club me please!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2485725


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> finally did it! club me please!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2485725


----------



## Marko3333

Waiting for club!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2485474


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marko3333*
> 
> Waiting for club!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2485474



















Welcome to Overclock.net!


----------



## Marko3333

Thanks m8!


----------



## jay2nice000

I FINALLY MADE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2487013


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> I FINALLY MADE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2487013


----------



## jay2nice000

how come my sig looks weird?


----------



## halukkilic

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2487463


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> how come my sig looks weird?


The Huddler Content Management System can display posts and sigs in plain text or rich text, depending on content. If it has changed to rich text it cannot be changed back.

If your sig is showing in plain text

Code:



Code:


[center]:clock:[URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/678487/"][b]_.=5 GHz Overclock Club=._[/b][/URL]:clock:[/center]

If your sig is showing in rich text:

Code:



Code:


[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=678487][B] 5 GHz Overclock Club [/B][/URL][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=851067][B][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/B][/URL]

In Edit I think you click "Source" at top left before pasting it in?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halukkilic*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2487463


----------



## Swag

A lot of people reviving this thread.







I wish I could push my 3570k more but until I get water, I don't think I will be pushing past 1.40 validations.







Although 1.36v for 5GHz is fairly good and it's stable there. I fold on it when the temps allow.


----------



## reflavius

Hallo,

I never thought to do validation, but if managed more than 16 minutes at a test "cute" can be taken as a validation, right?

Configuration I sold a few months ago, I have a i7 3770k now ... if I miss Fx fx8150

I will certainly test the sake of art and an AMD Piledriver (FX-Vishera)



See what will be


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflavius*
> 
> Hallo,
> I never thought to do validation, but if managed more than 16 minutes at a test "cute" can be taken as a validation, right?
> Configuration I sold a few months ago, I have a i7 3770k now ... if I miss Fx fx8150
> I will certainly test the sake of art and an AMD Piledriver (FX-Vishera)
> 
> See what will be


Always helps to read the first page of a thread like this to see what the requirements are.
Stability is not a requirement.
A validation in your OCN username is.
Using the validation number in your pic I can look up http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2180029
It is in you PC name rather than your OCN user name. You need to replace your PC name with your OCN User name between "Validate" and "Submit". Instructions are in the first post of this thread.


----------



## reflavius

Regards,

That's right ( ID: 2180029 mine and also the result, thank you for your attention) , I forgot the fact that successful validation at the time, unfortunately I do not have that configuration, you can assign the validation is ok, if not it's ok again

Now the "new" paltforma just like this :

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2387273



Here everything is stock, including cooler (which is not standard FSB course, blk, memmory frequency as well as voltage, CPU voltage)

I will be back with us in winter scores

All the best,


----------



## EvilJoker

I was able to hit 5ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2491093


----------



## Eeyore888

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2491990

FX-6100 5042mhz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflavius*
> 
> Regards,
> That's right ( ID: 2180029 mine and also the result, thank you for your attention) , I forgot the fact that successful validation at the time, unfortunately I do not have that configuration, you can assign the validation is ok, if not it's ok again
> Now the "new" paltforma just like this :
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2387273
> Here everything is stock, including cooler (which is not standard FSB course, blk, memmory frequency as well as voltage, CPU voltage)
> I will be back with us in winter scores
> All the best,












This validation is in the name "ACASA". To be accepted it needs to be in the name "reflavius"
Please read the first post of this thread for rules on submissions. http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/5ghz-overclock-club


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilJoker*
> 
> I was able to hit 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2491093


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2491990
> FX-6100 5042mhz


----------



## Eeyore888

My name isn't showing on the chart and my proc is listed as a FX-6150 instead of a FX-6100


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> My name isn't showing on the chart and my proc is listed as a FX-6150 instead of a FX-6100


Changed. How is it not showing if you can see that?


----------



## Eeyore888

The cell with the name was blank but it had my same exact OC and a 6 series proc with my voltage.

It's there now, thank you


----------



## Swag

Are you monitoring both 5GHz and 4GHz Overclock club now alancsalt?


----------



## alancsalt

Until a new OP is approved for 4GHz...


----------



## Swag

How hard is it to be OP for that club?


----------



## ATXpcTech

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2492323

5GHz on an i5 2500k


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> How hard is it to be OP for that club?


You have PM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATXpcTech*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2492323
> 5GHz on an i5 2500k


----------



## Xinoxide

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2472074

5.5GHz 1.6v bios.
suicide for superpi runs.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2472074
> 5.5GHz 1.6v bios.
> suicide for superpi runs.


Hmmmmmm. In your validation you've managed to shorten your username from Xinoxide to Xinxide....
It's in the spreadsheet as Xinxide.








If you want it right, better whip me up a repeat.


----------



## Xinoxide

oops. Ill work on that right now.

I had no idea you would make me do something so fun. Pftt.


----------



## Xinoxide

ok, I wasnt able to get the validation with the same votlage. OR run superpi for that matter, Its about 15C warmer in here today.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2493045

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/2493045.png


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> ok, I wasnt able to get the validation with the same votlage. OR run superpi for that matter, Its about 15C warmer in here today.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2493045
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/2493045.png



















Dead of night is good , if it gets cooler. Heat = resistance........


----------



## jay2nice000

update









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2493070


----------



## Xinoxide

Extreme3 gen3's EVERYWHERE.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2493070


----------



## jay2nice000

lol gotta keep you working lol

update

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2493274


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> lol gotta keep you working lol
> update
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2493274


----------



## 3930K

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434549

Just like to relink to my validation as my spot in the spreadsheet has Mr. Eiht's validation. Thanks


----------



## Zarkaram

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2495331


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434549
> Just like to relink to my validation as my spot in the spreadsheet has Mr. Eiht's validation. Thanks


Oops! Fixed.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zarkaram*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2495331


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Does this let me into the club or no?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Does this let me into the club or no?


OK, what we really want is the link rather than the banner. Thankfully it's the same number as the validation. - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497370

Two things...it is under 5GHz, and it's in the PC name. It needs to be in your OCN user name.
Insert your user name in the cpuz name field between clicking "validate" and "submit".
If your 3570K won't boot to the next multi, just raise the BCLK by 1. Usually BCLK can be raised maybe 5 points on average, but these things vary. You'd only need 1MHz more...

Otherwise, your OC will cycle a little between a high and low reading...catch it at the higher reading... if that is 5GHz or more..


----------



## McPaste

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497426

Definitely need a better cooling setup if I'm going to test stability for very long.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McPaste*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497426
> Definitely need a better cooling setup if I'm going to test stability for very long.


----------



## PCWargamer

I'd like to join....



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497262


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I'd like to join....
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497262


----------



## paopaovocal

very powerful cpu club.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Not too many 3570K's on the list..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497986


----------



## General123

Ill go ahead and join








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2498453


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Not too many 3570K's on the list..
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497986



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Ill go ahead and join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2498453


----------



## paopaovocal

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2499724



Would like to join the club too.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paopaovocal*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2499724
> 
> Would like to join the club too.


----------



## Imprezzion

And the same for my nice little 2500k

These settings are 24/7 and are LinX and Prime stable for 12 hours.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2501886


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> And the same for my nice little 2500k
> These settings are 24/7 and are LinX and Prime stable for 12 hours.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2501886
> *img snip*





















Very good, but doesn't affect eligibility...









You want
Intel CPU Stable Overclock for Overclock.Net


----------



## Imprezzion

I know







Just wanted to mention it haha.
I mean, I see 5300+ clocks but they can't be stable in my book. At least, not without it being a golden CPU at least








I cherry picked mine from 6 different 2500's which all did between 4.6 for the worst and this one, that's boot stable on x56 multi and benches on 55.


----------



## alancsalt

I don't think any of these are stable. I know my 5600MHz 2500K wasn't....just stable enough to capture a validation. Seriously though, you'd be a good entry in Malcolm's club as well!


----------



## rdr09

may i join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502602

thanks.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> may i join?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502602
> thanks.


----------



## SmurfsRCool

Could you add me to the club as well please?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2504943


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmurfsRCool*
> 
> Could you add me to the club as well please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2504943


----------



## shredded

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2506238
5GHz 3930k!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredded*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2506238
> 5GHz 3930k!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredded*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2506238
> 5GHz 3930k!


That's just nice. All 6c/12t are actually 5GHz. Good job!


----------



## fewtcher

Well








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2511145


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2511145




























Lotta volts...what cooling?









Edited yr post instead of quoted, then corrected myself


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotta volts...what cooling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited yr post instead of quoted, then corrected myself


It happens








Air cooling, this I ran only to see how much the chip can handle, so I think I'll put some water on that and keep it at 5.1, or if unstable to 5.0... I hope


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> It happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air cooling, this I ran only to see how much the chip can handle, so I think I'll put some water on that and keep it at 5.1, or if unstable to 5.0... I hope


Air. OMG. I'd try lower volts...don't think u can run them on those kinda volts for too long... them's extreme cooling volts...unless of course you have decided it's a sacrificial chip


----------



## fewtcher

I just ran it for the validation








And those 5.1 and 5.0 are GHz, not 1.5 V








And I first had to see if it's worth it for the water, after all some chips may go only up to 4.7, 4.8







Which air almost can handle


----------



## BiaBia

If I'm not doing this right please let me know....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2512096


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiaBia*
> 
> If I'm not doing this right please let me know....
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2512096
> *IMG snip*




















Perfectly correct


----------



## Kindredice

Joining the club =)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2512105


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindredice*
> 
> Joining the club =)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2512105
> *IMG snip*


----------



## Essenbe

Will this work?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2503828


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Will this work?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2503828




















It works!


----------



## ATXpcTech

got an update to my i5 2500k

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2519804


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATXpcTech*
> 
> got an update to my i5 2500k
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2519804


----------



## truckerguy

I have a update to my FX8150

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434847


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> I have a update to my FX8150
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434847












Getting the bigger numbers..


----------



## Djmatrix32

I just hit 5ghz my first time too









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2519983


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> I just hit 5ghz my first time too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2519983


----------



## OC Dev

I'd like to join!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2521112


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Dev*
> 
> I'd like to join!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2521112


----------



## ATXpcTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thank you.


----------



## louispires

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1797653

Could I make it?? This was more than a year and a half ago! Will OC again and beat that this weekend


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louispires*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1797653
> Could I make it?? This was more than a year and a half ago! Will OC again and beat that this weekend


Much as I'd like to, the conditions of entry are, as outlined on the first post of this thread,
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post a CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


So when you are benching this weekend, don't forget to change the name in that name-field.


----------



## shredded

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2522463
Update on my previous


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredded*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2522463
> Update on my previous











Moving up..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres something i prepared earlier for your eyes consumption............may 7 pass?....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres something i prepared earlier for your eyes consumption............may 7 pass?....





























You have not filled out Rigbuilder (top right of page) yet and added the resulting list to your sig in My Profile, so cannot know all details of your rig, but I hope that your cooling is up to thoise volts.....just about extreme cooling territory...love the result though, our best i7 3820 here


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have not filled out Rigbuilder (top right of page) yet and added the resulting list to your sig in My Profile, so cannot know all details of your rig, but I hope that your cooling is up to thoise volts.....just about extreme cooling territory...love the result though, our best i7 3820 here


....Ive updated my rigbuilder and profile just workin out how to do a sig or 2 thanx for having me here!


----------



## alancsalt

You are Welcome!









In the first post of this thread there is an explanation on how sigs code differently depending whether your sig is displaying in plain text or rich text. If your sig is rich text, unlike a RT post which requires you to select "Source", it just displays in source code by default. There are examples of code for both there.


----------



## zubzero689

it took me awhile but i finally got it 5.06ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2523738


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zubzero689*
> 
> it took me awhile but i finally got it 5.06ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2523738




















Lucky that's AMD! Otherwise that red validation wouldn't pass


----------



## xyexz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520597

I hit 5GHz on my IB 3570k, no matter what though I cannot get it to not reject it, what gives?!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520597
> I hit 5GHz on my IB 3570k, no matter what though I cannot get it to not reject it, what gives?!


As an Intel overclocker who never tried Ivy or got more serious than SS Phase, I've never had a red, so I don't know, but perhaps the more hardcore overclockers might have some suggestions? Hey all you HWbot addicts, any ideas?


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520597
> I hit 5GHz on my IB 3570k, no matter what though I cannot get it to not reject it, what gives?!


Might not be stable enough... happened to me when I kept pushing multiplier without adjusting voltage. That being said, I'd hate to see you need more volts then you already do. ><"


----------



## alancsalt

Doubt that it's lack of vcore..lol, plenty of that...what are the temps? It isn't throttling? The red is meant to indicate an inability to hold the clock stably enough..like its oscillating beyond cpuz limits... What's the cooling?


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Might not be stable enough... happened to me when I kept pushing multiplier without adjusting voltage. That being said, I'd hate to see you need more volts then you already do. ><"


Well I was able to surf etc, I didn't do much other than run validation and check email etc before turning it back down as I didn't like the voltage required.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Doubt that it's lack of vcore..lol, plenty of that...what are the temps? It isn't throttling? The red is meant to indicate an inability to hold the clock stably enough..like its oscillating beyond cpuz limits... What's the cooling?


Temps were around 55c idle, it's under water I had pump and fans on max and used AIDA64 to produce load long enough to get 5GHz to stick in order to validate - I didn't plan on keeping it under load that long as with the vcore needed I didn't want to damage anything.

It's a mini-itx z77 ASROCK board so it's obviously not the best overclocker in the world - I'd assume that's some of the reason for the needed vcore, but I was so jacked to hit 5GHz but so p!$$3d when CPU-z wouldn't validate even though AIDA64 was running load.


----------



## Schmuckley

Oh..I'm comin'..realll soon :







:


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Well I was able to surf etc, I didn't do much other than run validation and check email etc before turning it back down as I didn't like the voltage required.
> Temps were around 55c idle, it's under water I had pump and fans on max and used AIDA64 to produce load long enough to get 5GHz to stick in order to validate - I didn't plan on keeping it under load that long as with the vcore needed I didn't want to damage anything.
> It's a mini-itx z77 ASROCK board so it's obviously not the best overclocker in the world - I'd assume that's some of the reason for the needed vcore, but I was so jacked to hit 5GHz but so p!$$3d when CPU-z wouldn't validate even though AIDA64 was running load.


Aida64, well there's a few benches in that... I use SuperPi 4MB to force mine up for validations...


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Please sign me up with my Folding rig.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2524706


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Aida64, well there's a few benches in that... *I use SuperPi 4MB to force mine up for validations*...


me too!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Please sign me up with my Folding rig.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2524706


----------



## kgtuning

Does this work?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 
> Does this work?




















It works.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works.


Thanks man!


----------



## xyexz

Count me in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2527424


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Count me in!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2527424


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

Hi all,
Anyone with Z68-GD65 (B3) having a problem reaching 5GHz out of i5 2500K?
Max I can get stable and the OS boots up is [email protected],
BIOS screens:




Once I managed to boot the Windows @4.8GHz and it was stable, but now I cannot get even that:


----------



## damric

AM3+ chip in an AM3 board


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> 
> AM3+ chip in an AM3 board




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisf4lc0n*
> 
> Hi all,
> Anyone with Z68-GD65 (B3) having a problem reaching 5GHz out of i5 2500K?
> Max I can get stable and the OS boots up is [email protected],
> BIOS screens:
> 
> Once I managed to boot the Windows @4.8GHz and it was stable, but now I cannot get even that:


I have no experience with MSI boards. Anyone?


----------



## Arkaridge

I finally gained the courage to go pass the 1.4V mark.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2528789

Had to increase through the bus speed, it just refused to place nice when upping the multiplier again.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> I finally gained the courage to go pass the 1.4V mark.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2528789
> Had to increase through the bus speed, it just refused to place nice when upping the multiplier again.


Igot the courage to go past 1.5v .....................pushing my luck


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

I have finally made it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisf4lc0n*
> 
> 
> I have finally made it




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Igot the courage to go past 1.5v
> 
> .....................pushing my luck


Now you wouldn't be wanting me to replace your 5205.07 MHz with 5133.06 MHz, would ya....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> I finally gained the courage to go pass the 1.4V mark.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2528789
> Had to increase through the bus speed, it just refused to place nice when upping the multiplier again.


----------



## DinaAngel

Hi, heres my 5 ghz proof








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529066


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DinaAngel*
> 
> Hi, heres my 5 ghz proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529066


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529125

Well maybe it's me, maybe it's the luck of the chip...but I would like more....


----------



## DinaAngel

i think u can do better








try set it on 1.450vcore and set LLC to extreme and set voltage freq to 600 and set 160% volt and set 1.22 on VTT 1 and 2 and dram controller to 1.25 and LLC to extreme and set PCH to 1.25 and set PLL to 2.2 and turn off all powersaving including turbo and try!









1.3x clean power on VTT and PCH
and mos volt on 8v


----------



## alancsalt

Well, after trying an awful lot of different settings, a puny rise...

*5050.04 MHz (101 * 50)*

Not as high an overclocker as Sandy, but scores higher in some benchmarks... guess that sums it up.

















Still


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Well done Mr A C Salt ! I know u have been hard at it. You should have a crack at the 3820,I would like to see that! SB-E is a fincky beast, Im trying to P95 mine and seems to fail a couple of workers after 5 hours. Driving me crazy


----------



## DinaAngel

Nice one Alancsalt, i knew ud make it!!







, iv used 2 weeks on my 5ghz Overclock tho, lilbit mhz each day


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you wouldn't be wanting me to replace your 5205.07 MHz with 5133.06 MHz, would ya....


................Well if u do can u replace it with this....................Check the crazy volts


----------



## Alatar

In please









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2430977


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> In please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2430977 *img snip*




















Extreme cooling I assume?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ................Well if u do can u replace it with this....................Check the crazy volts




















If you are only using water, you should be happy with that. Number One i7-3820 here.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Extreme cooling I assume?


If you count single stage as extreme. Evap was around -38C or something with that run.

I haven't actually tried to push much further. I just tried x57 for the heck of it but the system froze. Might be able to get more with some extra volts and BCLK.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If you count single stage as extreme. Evap was around -38C or something with that run.
> I haven't actually tried to push much further. I just tried x57 for the heck of it but the system froze. Might be able to get more with some extra volts and BCLK.


I have a half horse SS, but reluctant to insulate my lovely new RIVE or push my luck too far. I crippled the IMC on an i7-950 and an i7-970 in the same year putting 1.63v through them on water only, or at least, i think that is why it happened. For me, the 970 and 3930 were too pricey to be lightly sacrificed on the Altar of Overclock, so I think I'll not go beyond 1.55v on this one.... The Overclock Gods will have to be content to have munched on my earlier offerings.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I have a half horse SS, but reluctant to insulate my lovely new RIVE or push my luck too far. I crippled the IMC on an i7-950 and an i7-970 in the same year putting 1.63v through them on water only, or at least, i think that is why it happened. For me, the 970 and 3930 were too pricey to be lightly sacrificed on the Altar of Overclock, so I think I'll not go beyond 1.55v on this one.... The Overclock Gods will have to be content to have munched on my earlier offerings.


Sounds pretty wise, though I've never killed or damaged a chip on SS so I'll keep going until I do because I'm stubborn like that









But honestly, I'm not really worried about giving my chip higher volts for short periods of time. Should be fine as long as I don't go near 1.7v.


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, that was the first I managed to damage anything. The Core 2 Duos were just indestructible for me, but I forgot to take the OC off my 1366 chips all too often after benching...

Nice result you got though, puts you on top of of our Socket 2011 list.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hello out there! this will do me for now.....







Had to turn off hyperthreading 1.59v cpu bios llc xtreme. Very addictve hobby!







..........


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hello out there! this will do me for now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to turn off hyperthreading 1.59v cpu bios llc xtreme. Very addictve hobby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........


----------



## captvizcenzo

Here's mine


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Here's mine


what are your temps?


----------



## captvizcenzo

I didn't stress the chip at the voltage. All it had was a 1M SuperPi.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> I didn't stress the chip at the voltage. All it had was a 1M SuperPi.


Oh man, I'm sorry, when I asked that I was thinking I was on a different thread. lol,


----------



## VonDutch

5.2 Ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2531943

this is all you need right, for me to join ?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> 5.2 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2531943
> this is all you need right, for me to join ?


yeah, but not a Red Rejected one...

An Intel chip has no excuse for that...


----------



## captvizcenzo

What about mine?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Here's mine


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> yeah, but not a Red Rejected one...
> An Intel chip has no excuse for that...


srry, i dont get what you mean, rejected why?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> What about mine?


Sorry, you squeaked through already.







Just forgot to tell you.


----------



## VonDutch

i tried again with "normal" oc settings, but it still says rejected in the corner,
i think i know what you mean now alancsalt, anyone know what can cause this ?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2531997


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> srry, i dont get what you mean, rejected why?


Your validation is a red one, rejected by CPUZ.

ID : 2531943 Submitted by VonDutch | Thu, 04 Oct 2012 05:36:06 +0200 | Rejected by CPU-Z 1.61

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2531943

Compare with one accepted by CPUZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2531308


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Sorry, you squeaked through already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just forgot to tell you.


Yeay! Thanks.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i tried again with "normal" oc settings, but it still says rejected in the corner,
> i think i know what you mean now alancsalt, anyone know what can cause this ?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2531997


Possibly oscillating a bit too much when validated. Were you running superpi 2MB when you did your validation? That can steady it at full OC if c-states, eist or any other speedstepping is on...?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Possibly oscillating a bit too much when validated. Were you running superpi 2MB when you did your validation? That can steady it at full OC if c-states, eist or any other speedstepping is on...?


gotcha, i only have EIST enabled for this, but didnt have any "load" program running ..thanks,
will try again


----------



## VonDutch

check this one









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532017


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> check this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532017


There you go


----------



## Halfdead14

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2525499

I guess I'm in too?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halfdead14*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2525499
> I guess I'm in too?


Yes, you're in 2.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yes, you're in 2.


Well ?? i posted before Halfdead14 ,
guess you didnt see me ey?







let me in!! let me in!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> check this one
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532017


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Well ?? i posted before Halfdead14 ,
> guess you didnt see me ey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me in!! let me in!


Yes, you're in 2.


----------



## Indulgence

here's my 2500k cool and comfy









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2531136


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indulgence*
> 
> here's my 2500k cool and comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2531136




















Yes, you're in too.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> check this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532017


Yay. Another 5ghz ivy. Good job mate =D


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530400
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2525409


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530400
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2525409




















Guess I have to let YOU in


----------



## PCWargamer

Update

...to 5.207GHz

pcwargamer
3770K @ 5.207GHz
Cooling: Corsair H80

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2527366


----------



## Valgaur

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532670

here's my 5.2 gonna try 5.3 or 5.4 later......I wanna push it super badly.......5.3 is my goal for now I almost had it last night under 1.55vcore.....


----------



## HPE1000

I got 5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2533181


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Update
> ...to 5.207GHz
> pcwargamer
> 3770K @ 5.207GHz
> Cooling: Corsair H80
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2527366


----------



## Valgaur

Valgaur
3770K @ 5.2 Ghz
cooling: H100
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532670


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I got 5ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2533181




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532670
> here's my 5.2 gonna try 5.3 or 5.4 later......I wanna push it super badly.......5.3 is my goal for now I almost had it last night under 1.55vcore.....


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Valgaur
> 3770K @ 5.2 Ghz
> cooling: H100
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532670


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Good going *Valgaur*


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Good going *Valgaur*


5.2 isn't good enough I'm gonna grab 5.3 by the balls tonight! I'm chilling my room right now with a box fan with 23 degree F temps from outside to super chill my 3770K I'm gonna have to upp my vcore to most likely 1.6 to get this bad boy up their...I want it though!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> 5.2 isn't good enough I'm gonna grab 5.3 by the balls tonight! I'm chilling my room right now with a box fan with 23 degree F temps from outside to super chill my 3770K I'm gonna have to upp my vcore to most likely 1.6 to get this bad boy up their...I want it though!


23 degrees f? Wow. Little chilly. Just put the rig outside.....lol. j/k. Good luck.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> 5.2 isn't good enough I'm gonna grab 5.3 by the balls tonight! I'm chilling my room right now with a box fan with 23 degree F temps from outside to super chill my 3770K I'm gonna have to upp my vcore to most likely 1.6 to get this bad boy up their...I want it though!


LOL - Your making me want to try for 5.3 too dude! Hope you make it first!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> 5.2 isn't good enough I'm gonna grab 5.3 by the balls tonight! I'm chilling my room right now with a box fan with 23 degree F temps from outside to super chill my 3770K I'm gonna have to upp my vcore to most likely 1.6 to get this bad boy up their...I want it though!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - Your making me want to try for 5.3 too dude! Hope you make it first!
Click to expand...

overclock.net :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> 5.2 isn't good enough I'm gonna grab 5.3 by the balls tonight! I'm chilling my room right now with a box fan with 23 degree F temps from outside to super chill my 3770K I'm gonna have to upp my vcore to most likely 1.6 to get this bad boy up their...I want it though!


I live in the sub-tropics. Coldest it ever got in my room, door left open to outside was 8°C (46.4°F).

(Degree symbol? Hold down the ALT key and type 248 on the numpad, then release the ALT key. °)


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I live in the sub-tropics. Coldest it ever got in my room, door left open to outside was 8°C (46.4°F).
> (Degree symbol? Hold down the ALT key and type 248 on the numpad, then release the ALT key. °)


Thank you Sir! I'm pumping in 15°F temps right now. Had to break out the winter coat (Carhart FTW) I'm gonna get 5.3 darn it!!

This is all being pumped as well as I can into my case.... even the side panel is off for direct cooling of everything. hottest core right now while folding is 64°C

lol watercooled 680 is at 45°C


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Thank you Sir! I'm pumping in 15°F temps right now. Had to break out the winter coat (Carhart FTW) I'm gonna get 5.3 darn it!!
> This is all being pumped as well as I can into my case.... even the side panel is off for direct cooling of everything. hottest core right now while folding is 64°C
> lol watercooled 680 is at 45°C


In some ways I'm jelly, and in some ways I'm not.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> 5.2 isn't good enough I'm gonna grab 5.3 by the balls tonight! I'm chilling my room right now with a box fan with 23 degree F temps from outside to super chill my 3770K I'm gonna have to upp my vcore to most likely 1.6 to get this bad boy up their...I want it though!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> LOL - Your making me want to try for 5.3 too dude! Hope you make it first!


OK. Your trying got me wanting to try too, but I could not make it to 5.3 this time. I hope you had better luck Bro!

But I did get a higher high OC though 5.2416GHz!









Update
...to 5.2416GHz
pcwargamer
3770K @ 5.2416GHz
Cooling: Corsair H80

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534280


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> OK. Your trying got me wanting to try too, but I could not make it to 5.3 this time. I hope you had better luck Bro!
> But I did get a higher high OC though 5.2416GHz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update
> ...to 5.2416GHz
> pcwargamer
> 3770K @ 5.2416GHz
> Cooling: Corsair H80
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534280


GOT IT!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534283

Valgaur
Update
to 5.300.55 MHZ
3770K @ 5.300055 GHZ
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534283


----------



## dhenzjhen

awesome push man good job :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> OK. Your trying got me wanting to try too, but I could not make it to 5.3 this time. I hope you had better luck Bro!
> But I did get a higher high OC though 5.2416GHz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update
> ...to 5.2416GHz
> pcwargamer
> 3770K @ 5.2416GHz
> Cooling: Corsair H80
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534280


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> GOT IT!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534283
> Valgaur
> Update
> to 5.300.55 MHZ
> 3770K @ 5.300055 GHZ
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534283


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> GOT IT!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534283
> Valgaur
> Update
> to 5.300.55 MHZ
> 3770K @ 5.300055 GHZ
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534283


Your the man! And you did do it at 1.6v. I did not want to go past 1.55, but I did a little @ 1.552. I guess I'll probably need to risk 1.6 too if I'm to get to 5.3....

Good job!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Your the man! And you did do it at 1.6v. I did not want to go past 1.55, but I did a little @ 1.552. I guess I'll probably need to risk 1.6 too if I'm to get to 5.3....
> Good job!


I thought I was gonna mess the thing up...but man these IB are super tough. as long as it isn't a super long test it just shrugs it off honestly. I found it funny that after I shut it down to cool for a minute that it booted faster for some reason...made my laugh. Also with that darn ability of your chip to use the BCLK you could get past me too....... -.- I'm watching you


----------



## Vi0lence

does this make it? if not i can do another if i need to.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2535330


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> does this make it? if not i can do another if i need to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2535330


6ghz or go home!


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 6ghz or go home!


back to work then lol


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> does this make it? if not i can do another if i need to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2535330


dude not fair......at all


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> back to work then lol


lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> does this make it? if not i can do another if i need to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2535330


----------



## Vi0lence

nice! thanx guys. gonna see if i can get it higher. now im stoked!


----------



## Vi0lence

need an update already. sorry. 5.608









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2535390


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> need an update already. sorry. 5.608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2535390


Its good I bet I could get that on my 3570k!


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Its good I bet I could get that on my 3570k!


pop the top off and get it goin! i thought about getting a 3570 or a 3770 to mess with. but i would cut it apart the second it came out of the package


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> pop the top off and get it goin! i thought about getting a 3570 or a 3770 to mess with. but i would cut it apart the second it came out of the package


I dont really want to! My luck I would break it. I am doing some tests for someone right now because he wants to know how my all in one watercooler is. I am running 4.7ghz and my max temp is 66c folding. I really dont need it, the risk/reward is not that great for me.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> need an update already. sorry. 5.608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2535390



































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Its good I bet I could get that on my 3570k!


Yeah, with half the threads









Really, that's good going. Not all Sandies can get there. Mine didn't.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> need an update already. sorry. 5.608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2535390


That's nice for a 2600K.....


----------



## Clockwerk

Got a little over 5. Nothing too crazy.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2536022


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockwerk*
> 
> Got a little over 5. Nothing too crazy.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2536022


----------



## neopunx

Hi all,

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2536507

This chip is so weird.


----------



## Vi0lence

can i get a update? im still trying. this weekend i go into the garage for some better tries. still unsure of this voltage/ temp stuff and whats allowed.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537449


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Hi all,
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2536507
> This chip is so weird.





























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> can i get a update? im still trying. this weekend i go into the garage for some better tries. still unsure of this voltage/ temp stuff and whats allowed.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537449


----------



## neopunx

Thank You!


----------



## pLuhhmm

Here's my first 5Ghz 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537518


----------



## Vi0lence

need another update. got me a new best. starting to like this chip more and more lol

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537588


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Here's my first 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537518





























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> need another update. got me a new best. starting to like this chip more and more lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537588


----------



## KingKwentyne

Ok I have thrown in the towel... I tried and I failed... the best I could get windows to boot into was 4.9Ghz...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537639

From that point on no amount of voltage or combination multiplier or blck could help. I even took off one stick of ram an tried it with just 8gb in there...


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Here's my first 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537518


@ only 1.288volts! that chip is golden... I was all the way up to 1.54v and still couldnt get windows to be happy....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Ok I have thrown in the towel... I tried and I failed... the best I could get windows to boot into was 4.9Ghz...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537639
> From that point on no amount of voltage or combination multiplier or blck could help. I even took off one stick of ram an tried it with just 8gb in there...


You checked out any guides? I know there's a bit of variation in what SB and IB will do though, and not everyone can afford to go binning chips looking for a golden one... My 2600K only did 5050GHz, and my SB-E the same, but OCing my bosses 2500K I got 5.6GHz... go figure...


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You checked out any guides? I know there's a bit of variation in what SB and IB will do though, and not everyone can afford to go binning chips looking for a golden one... My 2600K only did 5050GHz, and my SB-E the same, but OCing my bosses 2500K I got 5.6GHz... go figure...


Yea I have checked out a few guides. I think my chip just aint the best. I had to go all the way up to 1.4v just to get a stable 12hr run on prime95. So I am just gonna sit back and enjoy the show you guys put on. I might attempt it again if I stumble upon any new info or something I missed.


----------



## VonDutch

OC update,
was 5.2ghz

new is 5.3Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537800


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> OC update,
> was 5.2ghz
> new is 5.3Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537800


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

knock knock.......... can i come in?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538143


----------



## kgtuning

Can I get updated?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538153


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> knock knock.......... can i come in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538143












Not with a validation in the name SIMBA-PC. Check the very first page/post of this thread for conditions of entry. Validation must be in your OCN user-name.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Can I get updated?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538153


hang on, I goofed. let me redo that one.


----------



## kgtuning

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538224

that should be better.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not with a validation in the name SIMBA-PC. Check the very first page/post of this thread for conditions of entry. Validation must be in your OCN user-name.


Ahh ok, sorry didnt see that...will this do?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538359


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538224
> that should be better.




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Ahh ok, sorry didnt see that...will this do?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538359


----------



## kgtuning

Thanks.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Thanks


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Here's my first 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537518


Awesome chip you got there


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> need another update. got me a new best. starting to like this chip more and more lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537588


What type of cooling are you using *Vi0lence*?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Ok I have thrown in the towel... I tried and I failed... the best I could get windows to boot into was 4.9Ghz...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537639
> From that point on no amount of voltage or combination multiplier or blck could help. I even took off one stick of ram an tried it with just 8gb in there...


Sorry to hear that *KingKwentyne*. I hope you still had fun trying. Not all chips can do it, but it is great when you get a good one.


----------



## Valgaur

Curse you VonDutch!!!!!! I'm thinking of diving for 5.4Ghz....btw guys...a while back I found my old old OC's......I pumped over 1.75vcore into my poor little Ivy lol.....


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> What type of cooling are you using *Vi0lence*?


im on water. 240 rad just for the chip 3 fans on the rad. ice dragon nano fluid.


----------



## KingKwentyne

I want to give a shout out vondutch and pcwargamer for giving me a few pointers. I did throw in the towel but it was so this cpu could wipe off the tears!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538767

here is my submission to the club

3770k @ 5.0Ghz

Like pcwargamer said it was all fun. I will not lie even when I thought I couldnt I was happy just to experience this! Thanks guys for the positive comments!

WOW party time!

PS: it turns out after reading and paying attention to SWAG'S guide I was able to achieve this clock with an amazingly low voltage







So shout out to SWAG as well!

Will post up the pics from my bios in another post to show all settings.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> I want to give a shout out vondutch and pcwargamer for giving me a few pointers. I did throw in the towel but it was so this cpu could wipe off the tears!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538767
> here is my submission to the club
> 3770k @ 5.0Ghz
> Like pcwargamer said it was all fun. I will not lie even when I thought I couldnt I was happy just to experience this! Thanks guys for the positive comments!
> WOW party time!
> PS: it turns out after reading and paying attention to SWAG'S guide I was able to achieve this clock with an amazingly low voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shout out to SWAG as well!
> Will post up the pics from my bios in another post to show all settings.


Might have to look at Swags guide yet again.... I'm going for a 5.4 run and I'm gonna need all the voltage I can save! Thats a mighty amazing 5 Ghz run man!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> I want to give a shout out vondutch and pcwargamer for giving me a few pointers. I did throw in the towel but it was so this cpu could wipe off the tears!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538767
> here is my submission to the club
> 3770k @ 5.0Ghz
> Like pcwargamer said it was all fun. I will not lie even when I thought I couldnt I was happy just to experience this! Thanks guys for the positive comments!
> WOW party time!
> PS: it turns out after reading and paying attention to SWAG'S guide I was able to achieve this clock with an amazingly low voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shout out to SWAG as well!
> Will post up the pics from my bios in another post to show all settings.


Dude! So glad it ended up working for you! Told you would have fun trying it, whether it worked or not, but having it work is sooo much better! Good job and great vcore! You can probably take that chip farther whenever you want to try to and have some more fun!


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> I want to give a shout out vondutch and pcwargamer for giving me a few pointers. I did throw in the towel but it was so this cpu could wipe off the tears!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538767
> here is my submission to the club
> 3770k @ 5.0Ghz
> Like pcwargamer said it was all fun. I will not lie even when I thought I couldnt I was happy just to experience this! Thanks guys for the positive comments!
> WOW party time!
> PS: it turns out after reading and paying attention to SWAG'S guide I was able to achieve this clock with an amazingly low voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shout out to SWAG as well!
> Will post up the pics from my bios in another post to show all settings.


Thanks bro. I am so happy right now







That guide was very helpful btw. I had to take notes lol. Yea like write them down on paper... yes people still do that LOL


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Dude! So glad it ended up working for you! Told you would have fun trying it, whether it worked or not, but having it work is sooo much better! Good job and great vcore! You can probably take that chip farther whenever you want to try to and have some more fun!


Thanks bro. and thanks for the tips. I doubt I will go further this was my goal and got here with a decent fight lol the cpu is not friendly lol. I am going to sit back now and watch you guys tear the sky down!


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> I want to give a shout out vondutch and pcwargamer for giving me a few pointers. I did throw in the towel but it was so this cpu could wipe off the tears!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538767
> here is my submission to the club
> 3770k @ 5.0Ghz
> Like pcwargamer said it was all fun. I will not lie even when I thought I couldnt I was happy just to experience this! Thanks guys for the positive comments!
> WOW party time!
> PS: it turns out after reading and paying attention to SWAG'S guide I was able to achieve this clock with an amazingly low voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shout out to SWAG as well!
> Will post up the pics from my bios in another post to show all settings.


Wow from 1.512 V down to 1.296 V and 100Mhz more.....Excellent


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> I want to give a shout out vondutch and pcwargamer for giving me a few pointers. I did throw in the towel but it was so this cpu could wipe off the tears!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538767
> here is my submission to the club
> 3770k @ 5.0Ghz
> Like pcwargamer said it was all fun. I will not lie even when I thought I couldnt I was happy just to experience this! Thanks guys for the positive comments!
> WOW party time!
> PS: it turns out after reading and paying attention to SWAG'S guide I was able to achieve this clock with an amazingly low voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shout out to SWAG as well!
> Will post up the pics from my bios in another post to show all settings.




















Well, well, well!


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well!


Thank u sir!


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> @ only 1.288volts! that chip is golden... I was all the way up to 1.54v and still couldnt get windows to be happy....


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Awesome chip you got there


Does it matter that it's not at 5Ghz 24/7? Is there "X" amount of time your PC should be stable before doing a validation? I'm doing 4.8Ghz 24/7 at 1.3v which idles around low to mid 30s and when I game I think it gets to the 70s. I might try and lower the voltage when I'm bored and see where it stops being stable, but who knows when that'll be. I would do 4.9Ghz, but I prefer to be super stable 24/7 @ 4.8Ghz. I also think CPU-Z is reading the voltage wrong. Isn't this because of Vdroop or whatever? It's at 1.3v in BIOS. If I had a better cooler I probably could push this baby quite far ): This was crazy easy to overclock. I haven't really tweaked much. I just went with 1.3v and pushed the multiplier until it wouldn't boot and then did some stress testing to find my 24/7. She needs 1.305v to do anything past 5Ghz.

I need more guidance on what kind of voltage I can safely do for quick validations if that's a thing. I think I've read anything 1.3v and the CPU starts to degrade? But I notice recent posts show voltage like 1.5v.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Does it matter that it's not at 5Ghz 24/7? Is there "X" amount of time your PC should be stable before doing a validation? I'm doing 4.8Ghz 24/7 at 1.3v which idles around low to mid 30s and when I game I think it gets to the 70s. I might try and lower the voltage when I'm bored and see where it stops being stable, but who knows when that'll be. I would do 4.9Ghz, but I prefer to be super stable 24/7 @ 4.8Ghz. I also think CPU-Z is reading the voltage wrong. Isn't this because of Vdroop or whatever? It's at 1.3v in BIOS. If I had a better cooler I probably could push this baby quite far ): This was crazy easy to overclock. I haven't really tweaked much. I just went with 1.3v and pushed the multiplier until it wouldn't boot and then did some stress testing to find my 24/7. She needs 1.305v to do anything past 5Ghz.
> 
> I need more guidance on what kind of voltage I can safely do for quick validations if that's a thing. I think I've read anything 1.3v and the CPU starts to degrade? But I notice recent posts show voltage like 1.5v.


nope, just stable enough to validate. your 4.8 is like 5Ghz SB. Plenty fast.









edit: there is an ivy stable club in another thread.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> nope, just stable enough to validate. your 4.8 is like 5Ghz SB. Plenty fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: there is an ivy stable club in another thread.


So this is what having good luck feels like. Use to getting shafted


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> So this is what having good luck feels like. Use to getting shafted


I'm curious where your chip is stable too. [email protected] for 24 hours of prime is where mine sits because temps were silly hot..is 95 c.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I'm curious where your chip is stable too. [email protected] for 24 hours of prime is where mine sits *because temps were silly hot..is 95 c.*


What voltage was that at? Mine gets very hot as well after an hour of Prime95, but I have no problems gaming at all. Usually like I said in the 70s.

What voltage do you recommend I lower it to? Like the lowest realistic voltage for 4.8 I suppose.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> What voltage was that at? Mine gets very hot as well after an hour of Prime95, but I have no problems gaming at all. Usually like I said in the 70s.
> 
> What voltage do you recommend I lower it to? Like the lowest realistic voltage for 4.8 I suppose.


My chip needs 1.248 volts to run 4.8. All chips are different. I started at 4.5 with a certain offset and worked up from there. I don't know enough to guess a voltage. I used a guide on think computers.org for the ivy bridge.


----------



## tw33k

Got my 3770K to 5GHz. Not bench stable yet so I don't know the temps



CPU-Z


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Got my 3770K to 5GHz. Not bench stable yet so I don't know the temps
> *img snip*
> CPU-Z


----------



## Ghost12

Reached the 5hgz mark. Please add me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539734

Thanks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Reached the 5hgz mark. Please add me
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539734
> Thanks


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Does it matter that it's not at 5Ghz 24/7? Is there "X" amount of time your PC should be stable before doing a validation? I'm doing 4.8Ghz 24/7 at 1.3v which idles around low to mid 30s and when I game I think it gets to the 70s. I might try and lower the voltage when I'm bored and see where it stops being stable, but who knows when that'll be. I would do 4.9Ghz, but I prefer to be super stable 24/7 @ 4.8Ghz. I also think CPU-Z is reading the voltage wrong. Isn't this because of Vdroop or whatever? It's at 1.3v in BIOS. If I had a better cooler I probably could push this baby quite far ): This was crazy easy to overclock. I haven't really tweaked much. I just went with 1.3v and pushed the multiplier until it wouldn't boot and then did some stress testing to find my 24/7. She needs 1.305v to do anything past 5Ghz.
> 
> I need more guidance on what kind of voltage I can safely do for quick validations if that's a thing. I think I've read anything 1.3v and the CPU starts to degrade? But I notice recent posts show voltage like 1.5v.


Here is the link for the IVY Stable Club. Need to do 12hr+ of prime95 at some OC. Read page 1 for details:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I'm curious where your chip is stable too. [email protected] for 24 hours of prime is where mine sits because temps were silly hot..is 95 c.


Maybe the IVY Deliding Club could be an option???

Could solve those nasty hi temps....but there is a risk.....









http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/delidded-ivy-bridge-club


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Maybe the IVY Deliding Club could be an option???
> Could solve those nasty hi temps....but there is a risk.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/delidded-ivy-bridge-club


Check out my build log ....."BLACK"..last page is today's update.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Check out my build log ....."BLACK"..last page is today's update.


Wow. Awesome build.....

.... and you delided!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Wow. Awesome build.....
> .... and you delided!


Thanks! Hopefully going to submit a new validation here in the next few days.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Here is the link for the IVY Stable Club. Need to do 12hr+ of prime95 at some OC. Read page 1 for details:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


Ain't nobody got time for that!

http://gimmebar-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/5067b863f1e0b.gif


----------



## neopunx

^---EPIC---^


----------



## kgtuning

Lmao, I do 24 hour runs of prime....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Lmao, I do 24 hour runs of prime....


And after all that you still may not be stable in some apps.... I used to do long runs, had a Core2 Duo OC 32hours Prime stable that did a BSOD in a shutdown Windows Update. In its day GTA4 would crash OCs that Prime didn't too. Now it's BF3. Not as hung up on Prime95 testing as I used to be.


----------



## HPE1000

I cannot bring myself to doing 12hr+ stress tests, if my computer is stable doing what i want to do then okay. But I am never going to be doing something that is using the cpu @ 100% for a day or more.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I cannot bring myself to doing 12hr+ stress tests, if my computer is stable doing what i want to do then okay. But I am never going to be doing something that is using the cpu @ 100% for a day or more.


fold lol


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Ain't nobody got time for that!
> 
> http://gimmebar-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/5067b863f1e0b.gif


Day Made!


----------



## Valgaur

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540735

Finally got it!

Update Valgaur
5400.05 Mhz
Cooling H-100


----------



## neopunx

^Impressive!^


----------



## KingKwentyne

My bios setting for my 5.0 Validation:

Chip: I7 3770K
Mobo: Asus Sabertooth z77
Mem: 12Gb Patriot Xtreme 1600
Hdd: 120Gb Force 3 SSD/ 250Gb Hdd
GPU: EVGA 560Ti 448 Core Classi

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538767


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! - Bios settings inside


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540735
> Finally got it!
> Update Valgaur
> 5400.05 Mhz
> Cooling H-100


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540735
> Finally got it!
> Update Valgaur
> 5400.05 Mhz
> Cooling H-100


dear lord that's a lot of volts for non extreme cooling


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540735
> Finally got it!
> Update Valgaur
> 5400.05 Mhz
> Cooling H-100


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> dear lord that's a lot of volts for non extreme cooling


The man has big ones.....


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thank you sir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> dear lord that's a lot of volts for non extreme cooling


I had to or else I couldn't get it cold enough with just a h100
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> The man has big ones.....


Awwww yeeeaaahhh


----------



## neopunx

@Valgaur, I am fairly annoyed that I hit 5.3 and think, Heck Yeah!, and then I see(at work) that you have hit 5.4. So then I come home, and see If I can too. And nope. I. Can. NOT!


VVVVAAAAAALLLLLLGGGGAAAAUUURRRR

Here's my update all. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541006


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> @Valgaur, I am fairly annoyed that I hit 5.3 and think, Heck Yeah!, and then I see(at work) that you have hit 5.4. So then I come home, and see If I can too. And nope. I. Can. NOT!
> *img snip*
> VVVVAAAAAALLLLLLGGGGAAAAUUURRRR
> Here's my update all. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541006


















Ah! Testosterone Fueled Nerd Battle!!!


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> dear lord that's a lot of volts for non extreme cooling


I was thinking same..I wouldn't even go that high on icewater.
edit:..had to check in case i was wrong..nope..1.679


----------



## damric

If you like high voltage on air:


----------



## Alatar

I think it's wrong to say that we "like" high voltage on air but that's still pretty ballsy


----------



## Valgaur

Ihated to pump the vcore so crazily but I had my ambients at 0°C.....I was freezing my kahoonas off man! I know you won't believe me but with a box fan as a side panel and some serious air forcing through my H100. I got to 85°C........on prime standard blend.....My Ivy truly loves me and my H100....I want to LN2 this thing so badly but I would need a benching stand. Especially with this thing delidded I could get some very...very low temps then.....I don't think anyone has LN2'ed a delidded i7 before......


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I think it's wrong to say that we "like" high voltage on air but that's still pretty ballsy


Well, you know I did that more for the people that don't like it


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Ihated to pump the vcore so crazily but I had my ambients at 0°C.....I was freezing my kahoonas off man! I know you won't believe me but with a box fan as a side panel and some serious air forcing through my H100. I got to 85°C........on prime standard blend.....My Ivy truly loves me and my H100....I want to LN2 this thing so badly but I would need a benching stand. Especially with this thing delidded I could get some very...very low temps then.....I don't think anyone has LN2'ed a delidded i7 before......


No. People have tried to LN2 delided IB's and the results were not good. Most ended up with lower max OCs. But your chip seems amazing and might end up as one of the ones that does OK delided! Maybe through shear will-power and kahoonas!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> No. People have tried to LN2 delided IB's and the results were not good. Most ended up with lower max OCs. But your chip seems amazing and might end up as one of the ones that does OK delided! Maybe through shear will-power and kahoonas!


I mean how does one even get LN2.....


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I mean how does one even get LN2.....


Probably talk to the guys in the 6GHz club.......


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> @Valgaur, I am fairly annoyed that I hit 5.3 and think, Heck Yeah!, and then I see(at work) that you have hit 5.4. So then I come home, and see If I can too. And nope. I. Can. NOT!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VVVVAAAAAALLLLLLGGGGAAAAUUURRRR
> Here's my update all. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541006


Thank you for this new avatar it fits who i looked once i saw that my 5.4 run was a success lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Probably talk to the guys in the 6GHz club.......


Will do Vice!


----------



## VonDutch

Update highest OC

OCN name: VonDutch

5401.82 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541182


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Update highest OC
> OCN name: VonDutch
> 5401.82 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541182


We need a ballsy club together lol.







we did it man! same vcore to!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> If you like high voltage on air:

































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Update highest OC
> OCN name: VonDutch
> 5401.82 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541182


















The Battle steps up a notch!!!


----------



## Valgaur

Update me again!!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541251

Name Valgaur
New Max OC 5428.19 MHz
Cooling H100


----------



## el gappo

I would definitely stop what you're doing right now lol. No need to force it with voltage when you can do so much better with cold.

If you want to get crazy get yourself some dry ice or get yourself to one of the Ln2 meets coming up.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> I would definitely stop what you're doing right now lol. No need to force it with voltage when you can do so much better with cold.
> If you want to get crazy get yourself some dry ice or get yourself to one of the Ln2 meets coming up.


I know...but who do i talk to for LN2 and me and VonDutch should meet there and duke it out lol.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Update me again!!!!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541251
> Name Valgaur
> New Max OC 5428.19 MHz
> Cooling H100











This can only end in smoke and tears you know..Are you prepared for that?
I do love it, but I wouldn't have to pay for it....


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This can only end in smoke and tears you know..Are you prepared for that?
> I do love it, but I wouldn't have to pay for it....


By no means do i intend to go to the 55 multiplier I couldn't bear with those vcore's. I'd cry and this is far as I'm going to push it it hates my frquency any higher than 100.5 I barely got it tried 101 and it was basically giving me the bird lol.....benching for this Ivy is all done......until I LN2 eventually that is.


----------



## el gappo

http://www.overclock.net/t/1295114/ocn-n2oc-october-13th The nearest ln2 gathering to you for a while. Don't think we have any benchers in your area, might be wrong.

There are plenty of threads in the Ln2/dice section on getting started. Any specific questions just ask


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> By no means do i intend to go to the 55 multiplier I couldn't bear with those vcore's. I'd cry and this is far as I'm going to push it it hates my frquency any higher than 100.5 I barely got it tried 101 and it was basically giving me the bird lol.....benching for this Ivy is all done......until I LN2 eventually that is.


el gappo knows whats what with LN2. If you want to go LN2 he can help you get started. With LN2 you could see around 6.5GHz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Either get a dewar from someone local or ebay. Or see if he can rent one from a rental shop or gas supplier. Looks like there is an Airgas and Praxair in his area. If those are too expensive, tell him to check welder shops as they usually sell various gases. Looks like http://www.bemidjiwelderssupply.com/a/j/gas-products sells nitrogen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Last couple pages of the 5GHz Club, guys putting over 1.7v through i7-3770k chips getting round 5.4GHz. One, Valgaur (Grand Forks, North Dakota) wants to know where to get LN2.....can someone tell him?
> 
> 
> 
> I think its better to start with dice. Nuke said everything he needs to know about where to find LN2 that I can think of.
Click to expand...


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

What is the recommended highest voltage for Ivy cpus?


----------



## dhenzjhen

there's no such recommended voltage because your temps will tell you when to stop cranking the vcore if you're on air or water, but with ln2 you can max it out no problem









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> there's no such recommended voltage because your temps will tell you when to stop cranking the vcore if you're on air or water, but with ln2 you can max it out no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Well I'm still cool like 40'C, so does that mean go ahead with 1.85v?


----------



## Vi0lence

and i forgot the damn zero again! redo tomorrow.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541991


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> there's no such recommended voltage because your temps will tell you when to stop cranking the vcore if you're on air or water, but with ln2 you can max it out no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm still cool like 40'C, so does that mean go ahead with 1.85v?
Click to expand...

depends on what vcore you're at right now?


----------



## Vi0lence

i was at 1.7v on my SB and stayed in the 40's, the lower the temp the higher i can validate it. so throwing more vcore might not do any good when the temps start coming up.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

I am not very experienced at this to be honest. So you are saying we can go as high as possible as long as temps are ok. Well, I ve come across this vid. This guy does a lot of reviews and I believe he knows what he is doing. I know this cpu is different but have a look;


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> depends on what vcore you're at right now?


Close to 1.8v


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> depends on what vcore you're at right now?
> 
> 
> 
> Close to 1.8v
Click to expand...

If you think you can go 1.85 then try it see if your cpu scales that if you can still get the validation. But don't know what you're
going to prove here is it frequency or the physical cpu itself?

EDIT: see also if you can get over 6ghz like BCA did at 1.8+v using dice http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500241


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> and i forgot the damn zero again! redo tomorrow.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541991


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> If you think you can go 1.85 then try it see if your cpu scales that if you can still get the validation. But don't know what you're
> going to prove here is it frequency or the physical cpu itself?
> EDIT: see also if you can get over 6ghz like BCA did at 1.8+v using dice http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500241


Just want to see how high it goes on air


----------



## Valgaur

S dice dry ice?? Im assuming so.


----------



## dhenzjhen

haha but don't push too much or you won't be pushing anything next time


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> S dice dry ice?? Im assuming so.


yup dice is just a shortcut of dry ice


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> yup dice is just a shortcut of dry ice


Thank you sir!


----------



## kgtuning

please update me...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> please update me...



































I'm noticing these new shorter validation addresses being posted: *http://valid.canardpc.com/2542137* compared to *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2542137*


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm noticing these new shorter validation addresses being posted: *http://valid.canardpc.com/2542137* compared to *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2542137*


I noticed that as well actually lol


----------



## Hokies83

Another 5Ghz + Ivy Bridge









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2543478

And this is not a Use software clock high copy paste OC..

This OC has been running Prime 95 for 4 hrs now...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Another 5Ghz + Ivy Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2543478
> And this is not a Use software clock high copy paste OC..
> This OC has been running Prime 95 for 4 hrs now...


dat vcore for 4 hours dont do that man.......says the 1.76 vcore guy lol

temps?? and nice!!!!!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> dat vcore for 4 hours dont do that man.......says the 1.76 vcore guy lol
> temps?? and nice!!!!!


I just dropped it to 1.57 going to keep dropping as needed..

My temps are 78 = 80c.. i got a 25c temp drop yo.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I just dropped it to 1.57 going to keep dropping as needed..
> My temps are 78 = 80c.. i got a 25c temp drop yo.


its awesome isn't it. see why i made the club lol!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> its awesome isn't it. see why i made the club lol!


I just did it for the SB guys since no IB can hit 5ghz 24/7 cough.. so i had to do 5.1ghz 24/7 cause none can do 5ghz lmao...

Andthe funnyest part is we still have 15c of wiggle room on H100 coolers LOL!!!!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I just did it for the SB guys since no IB can hit 5ghz 24/7 cough.. so i had to do 5.1ghz 24/7 cause none can do 5ghz lmao...
> Andthe funnyest part is we still have 15c of wiggle room on H100 coolers LOL!!!!


eh hem i can do 5.3 with that vcore and make it prime stable as well. yeah our h100s are OP ow lol


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> eh hem i can do 5.3 with that vcore and make it prime stable as well. yeah our h100s are OP ow lol












I donno why past 5ghz why my chip needs so much vcore.. I broke 5ghz that is all that matters.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I donno why past 5ghz why my chip needs so much vcore.. I broke 5ghz that is all that matters.


yeah for some reason when its on water an air IB is a vcore hog...but under ln2....h my word....i could get 6.3 area under ln2. the temps are what limit you it truly is.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> yeah for some reason when its on water an air IB is a vcore hog...but under ln2....h my word....i could get 6.3 area under ln2. the temps are what limit you it truly is.


Im not temp limited atm kinda Vcore limited..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Im not temp limited atm kinda Vcore limited..


Nope there is a hidden wall for temps and vcore for ivy bridge as the temps go up the vcore has to go up to make it more stable. So the colder the better vcores you get....its backwards I know...I was confused when I made this discovery.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Another 5Ghz + Ivy Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2543478
> And this is not a Use software clock high copy paste OC..
> This OC has been running Prime 95 for 4 hrs now...











Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more *in your Overclock.net UserName*.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Here you go..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2543637


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> and i forgot the damn zero again! redo tomorrow.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541991


You should join The 2Ghz Club too. (That's 2GHz above stock...)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Here you go..
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2543637


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You should join The 2Ghz Club too. (That's 2GHz above stock...)


I'm so close to the 2Ghz club!!!!!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'm so close to the 2Ghz club!!!!!


gets some dice and go for it!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'm so close to the 2Ghz club!!!!!


JJJC's Fast Insulation Guide

So i want to give dry ice a try....

Frozen Path. Sub-Zero Cooling Club


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> JJJC's Fast Insulation Guide
> So i want to give dry ice a try....
> Frozen Path. Sub-Zero Cooling Club


thank you for the info!!!!!


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544318


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544318


WOW! Nice job


----------



## Schmuckley

I can't go to cpc room test anymore









Oo..Ooo..I got one! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2542228







:


----------



## Vi0lence

man i need to bring the comp in the garage one night and get it real cold.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> man i need to bring the comp in the garage one night and get it real cold.


I can only imagine what will happen when winter comes...


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544318


Yep. I think that more than qualifies for entry into this club....and other clubs as well.... Good to see and thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## neopunx

Update please.

5453.4 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544514








Whats in your Socket?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544318










That was at the LN2 event!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544318

















































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I can't go to cpc room test anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oo..Ooo..I got one! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2542228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I can only imagine what will happen when winter comes...


Another season of Game of Thrones?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Update please.
> 5453.4 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats in your Socket?


Rejected by CPUZ, so:


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Yep. I think that more than qualifies for entry into this club....and other clubs as well.... Good to see and thanks for sharing it with us!


My pleasure. I know I can get just a little more out of it but just pulled that MOBO out of the box and benched for a couple hours.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Update please.
> 5453.4 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats in your Socket?


nice high OC there

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Rejected by CPUZ, so:


*alancsalt*, what makes CPU-Z not validate it like that (the read upper right and "not validated" on the banner mid-bottom left?

Do we know or can we tell so that we don't have that happen to us too? - changing OC back toward 1.600?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> My pleasure. I know I can get just a little more out of it but just pulled that MOBO out of the box and benched for a couple hours.


Yeah. I was reading about how you picked that board up at the LN2 event when your board was messing up. No time to know it yet, but you liked it enough to buy it at the event anyway! I'd expect you get more from it as you get to know it better.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> nice high OC there
> *alancsalt*, what makes CPU-Z not validate it like that (the read upper right and "not validated" on the banner mid-bottom left?
> Do we know or can we tell so that we don't have that happen to us too? - changing OC back toward 1.600?


According to validcanardpc.com it means the oc is oscillating too much and is therefore not stable enough to qualify...it has to be able to hold steady within the limits they have set. When I validate SB or SB-E I run super-pi to keep the OC at peak, but then I have speedstepping active. The 6GHz crew might know more?

And another one is when the mobo/cpu are "flipping out" and the figures just don't add up. I've been given validations for like 9.25GHz, that say accepted, but the extreme OC guys usually tell me when they are a bugged result...


----------



## Valgaur

Might be making a 5.6 run tonight lol. Gonna master my bclk and get this thing up to the 2Ghz club!


----------



## neopunx

Yeah, that was really weird, havent seen that before. Thanks for the catch.

How about this one?

5453.42 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544682


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Yeah, that was really weird, havent seen that before. Thanks for the catch.
> How about this one?
> 5453.42 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544682


Nice! Another 5.4 OC for the delidded club! Remember to update there as well


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Yeah, that was really weird, havent seen that before. Thanks for the catch.
> How about this one?
> 5453.42 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544682




















Now you're cooking!


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Might be making a 5.6 run tonight lol. Gonna master my bclk and get this thing up to the 2Ghz club!


You need to chill out with the voltage..:







: never thought I'd be the one saying that!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> You need to chill out with the voltage..:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : never thought I'd be the one saying that!


NEVER This is OCN is it not!!

Nah I'm just kidding Yeah I know those vcores are nasty things, I'm gonn amake sure my 4.8 [email protected] is still stable for some reason it shut down over the weekend...but last week we had some really weird power surges going on in our campus...I'm assuming it's another one of those. because if it was unstable it wouldn't have finished my WU.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Might be making a 5.6 run tonight lol. Gonna master my bclk and get this thing up to the 2Ghz club!












Got my vote! Waiting to see or hear how that turns out.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my vote! Waiting to see or hear how that turns out.


I'm gonna hold off for tonight gonna wait until the end of the month for it.







gives my ivy some time to rest and bringing my folding OC to 1.3vcore and 4.5Ghz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

U guys r havin a hell of good time trying to melt holes in your chips and boards! Im missing out big time







Is there anyone in Brisvegas thats into coldness? pls let me know, i need to get out more!


----------



## XT-107

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2542305

1st time 5ghz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> U guys r havin a hell of good time trying to melt holes in your chips and boards! Im missing out big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone in Brisvegas thats into coldness? pls let me know, i need to get out more!


Not to be unfaithful to OCN or anything, but a lot of Aussies are with OCAU (Overclockers Australia), and that might be one way to find overclockers near you. I notice that quite a few Aussies are also members here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XT-107*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2542305
> 1st time 5ghz


----------



## battlecryawesome

They have some awesome benchers over there..


----------



## Asbestos

Working on stabilization, I'm hitting temp thresholds at the moment. My Hyper 212+ isn't cutting it. Hopefully I'll have a real entry next time but here's my 1st 5ghz with a i7-3770k on a ASRock Z75 Pro 3.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2546718


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asbestos*
> 
> Working on stabilization, I'm hitting temp thresholds at the moment. My Hyper 212+ isn't cutting it. Hopefully I'll have a real entry next time but here's my 1st 5ghz with a i7-3770k on a ASRock Z75 Pro 3.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2546718


Stability is not a requirement...and 4999.98 MHz doesn't quite make it. It oscillates a little, and you need to catch your validation while it is above the 5GHz however slightly.
Not all chips would do 5GHz stable....


----------



## neopunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asbestos*
> 
> Working on stabilization, I'm hitting temp thresholds at the moment. My Hyper 212+ isn't cutting it. Hopefully I'll have a real entry next time but here's my 1st 5ghz with a i7-3770k on a ASRock Z75 Pro 3.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2546718


Jesus that vcore is low! Nice chip brother!


----------



## Asbestos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Stability is not a requirement...and 4999.98 MHz doesn't quite make it. It oscillates a little, and you need to catch your validation while it is above the 5GHz however slightly.
> Not all chips would do 5GHz stable....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Jesus that vcore is low! Nice chip brother!


I was thinking that about the 4999.9, but since I hit the temp threshold the clock and voltage started dropping and I snagged it while I could. I'll grab a qualifying validation pretty soon.


----------



## Asbestos

And 5.1ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2546746


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asbestos*
> 
> And 5.1ghz.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2546746


From 1.288v to 1.52


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asbestos*
> 
> And 5.1ghz.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2546746


And CPUZ rejected it...








Quote:


> ID : 2546746 Submitted by Asbestos | Wed, 17 Oct 2012 03:15:19 +0200 | *Rejected* by CPU-Z 1.61


The red validation...

Are you running superpi to keep the clock up? So close.... one more time?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asbestos*
> 
> And 5.1ghz.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2546746


1.288v at 4.99ghz definitely gonna do it 1.3v at 5ghz go bro you can do it


----------



## Asbestos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 1.288v at 4.99ghz definitely gonna do it 1.3v at 5ghz go bro you can do it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> And CPUZ rejected it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red validation...
> Are you running superpi to keep the clock up? So close.... one more time?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> From 1.288v to 1.52


I know... I know,.. I'm just hitting TJ Max too easily and throttling becomes an issue at that voltage range. I managed to snag that almost Val right before a bsod lmao. I'll give it another run tomorrow, nights still young, going to blow something else up


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey guys i think this one gets me in the top 4 2011 socket! On custom water very warm vcore!







 Hasnt crashed yet,seems to be running well , gonna try some more benchies


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey guys i think this one gets me in the top 4 2011 socket! On custom water very warm vcore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasnt crashed yet,seems to be running well , gonna try some more benchies




















Cooking!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey guys i think this one gets me in the top 4 2011 socket! On custom water very warm vcore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasnt crashed yet,seems to be running well , gonna try some more benchies


That is very close to the voltages that will start killing SB-E chips... I wouldn't even validate at that vcore with anything less than LN2. Basically 1.7v or so will start killing chips


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I remember you saying to salty when you got no1 o/c no go 1.7v after i posted so i wound her back to 5Ghz . Ive gone as far as i can go with this cooling set up . This has been my first proper go at this so its all been first times for me and im very happy with my efforts !!!!


----------



## Alatar

Yeah it's all good I'm just somewhat terrified at the voltage mate







Very good for first proper try, just be careful


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I worked out the majority my self and the rest from the wealth of knowledge and info from the great people on the OCN! Thank you very much! Highest vcore too execellent!!!!!


----------



## bebimbap

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549815
5.4Ghz CPU-Z Validation

Or do I need some kind of "stability run" ?
if so will this do?

Can I submit this?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






5Ghz 20+ hour stable prime on Air cooling delid + CL Liquid pro inside and ultra on outside


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549815
> 5.4Ghz CPU-Z Validation
> Or do I need some kind of "stability run" ?
> if so will this do?
> Can I submit this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5Ghz 20+ hour stable prime on Air cooling delid + CL Liquid pro inside and ultra on outside


wow, awesome run!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549815
> 5.4Ghz CPU-Z Validation
> Or do I need some kind of "stability run" ?
> if so will this do?
> Can I submit this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5Ghz 20+ hour stable prime on Air cooling delid + CL Liquid pro inside and ultra on outside




















Stability not required, but that's epic!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549815
> 5.4Ghz CPU-Z Validation
> Or do I need some kind of "stability run" ?
> if so will this do?
> Can I submit this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5Ghz 20+ hour stable prime on Air cooling delid + CL Liquid pro inside and ultra on outside


*bebimbap*,if you haven't already, post the stability run on the Ivy Bridge Stable thread. Awesome run too!


----------



## hermitmaster

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2553020


----------



## zoson

My proof link on the spreadsheet is broken and goes to sharkgtx's validation.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2553020


Holy cow how did you get your bus so freaking high!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2553020


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Holy cow how did you get your bus so freaking high!


...and your vcore so low....? Is this a fluke?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2553020


Yeah no, the WR BCLK for Z77 is 117mhz...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2553020


I am asking benchmark editors if this fsb is even possible.

EDIT:
Quote:


> impossible fsb?
> 
> from: el gappo on October 22, 11:27 pm
> The voltage isn't real, it's pulling a vccio voltage rather than vcore.
> 
> As far as frequency, highly improbable, considering the setup but you never know.


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, and 1v....


----------



## bebimbap

If he was using LN2 it could be possible to run 5.4ghz with 1.00v but the FSB on z77 is incredibly incredulous


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> ...and your vcore so low....? Is this a fluke?


vcore is reading the wrong voltage, I was running at 1.25. The bclk jumps when you hit your turbo boost power limits. I've had a validation as high as 5.8ghz IIRC. When I had the power limits set to 85 watts and 120 amps I jumped from ~80mhz to ~135mhz on the bclk randomly. It's a byproduct of overclocking using the turbo ratios.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> If he was using LN2 it could be possible to run 5.4ghz with 1.00v but the FSB on z77 is incredibly incredulous


It was on air BTW.


----------



## Marioshi

What are my chances of reaching the exclusive 5.0ghz club with my Z77 ASrock professional, I5-3570K, on an h100 cooler? Does it come down to the silicon lottery?


----------



## el gappo

Just a bug bro. Turn off turbo and see what it can really do


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> vcore is reading the wrong voltage, I was running at 1.25. The bclk jumps when you hit your turbo boost power limits. I've had a validation as high as 5.8ghz IIRC. When I had the power limits set to 85 watts and 120 amps I jumped from ~80mhz to ~135mhz on the bclk randomly. It's a byproduct of overclocking using the turbo ratios.












Quote:


> el gappo
> Today at 9:49 am
> Yeah it's a bug


What the extreme overclockers call a "bugged" result, and it is therefore ineligible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> My proof link on the spreadsheet is broken and goes to sharkgtx's validation.


Fixed.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> vcore is reading the wrong voltage, I was running at 1.25. The bclk jumps when you hit your turbo boost power limits. I've had a validation as high as 5.8ghz IIRC. When I had the power limits set to 85 watts and 120 amps I jumped from ~80mhz to ~135mhz on the bclk randomly. It's a byproduct of overclocking using the turbo ratios.


Ah you were trying to show a bug in the validation process by documenting exactly how to replicate it. That should help the CPUz programmers design a better product, and help the mods filter bugged results easier.

And this actually helps me understand why my comp crashes when I set voltage to 1.25v and jump from 39x to 47x in one jump. It could be that the bus is jumping 30% and causing the 47x to be something close to 61x.
It doesn't crash if i apply 1x worth at a time.


----------



## alancsalt

I think these sorts of results are regularly purged from the cpuz database, but they don't seem to have a way of instantly recognising them in the validation process.


----------



## hermitmaster

I guess I'll have to have another go at it.







I thought I complied with the rules outlined in the first post.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> I guess I'll have to have another go at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I complied with the rules outlined in the first post.


If you go by the literal words, but bugged submissions have not been accepted before, and HWbot doesn't accept them AFAIK. Usually they are posted by the better overclockers on this site as a bit of a joke, maybe seeing if they can fool the OP. I think HobieCat got me like that once, but no sooner than I accepted it, he posted saying it was a bugged validation and not genuine.

I've changed the wording in the first post now for anyone else who seriously thinks a bugged validation is acceptable.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If you go by the literal words, but bugged submissions have not been accepted before, and HWbot doesn't accept them AFAIK. Usually they are posted by the better overclockers on this site as a bit of a joke, maybe seeing if they can fool the OP. I think HobieCat got me like that once, but no sooner than I accepted it, he posted saying it was a bugged validation and not genuine.
> I've changed the wording in the first post now for anyone else who seriously thinks a bugged validation is acceptable.


I had no idea it was "bugged." I thought it was bouncing the clocks just as CPU-Z and ET6 said it was.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> I had no idea it was "bugged." I thought it was bouncing the clocks just as CPU-Z and ET6 said it was.


Yeah it's messed up for instance here's my 5.4 Ghz....check the vcore









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541251


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yeah it's messed up for instance here's my 5.4 Ghz....check the vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541251


My vcore always reads 1.068 on CPUZ, it's picking up the wrong sensor.


----------



## jellybeans69

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549669

Suicide run, on air. Evo 212



SuperPi 1m/32m benchable.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> My vcore always reads 1.068 on CPUZ, it's picking up the wrong sensor.


Yes, as el gappo said, picking up vccio.

I don't know enough to explain that validation bug properly. If you post in the HWbot or benchmarking threads the serious overclockers might give more info. I only know they've never been recognised as genuine accurate validations. If it were "real", you'd have a world record fsb there.

Here's one cpuz managed to identify:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1933689
Note the 37x multi... no such animal...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549669
> Suicide run, on air. Evo 212
> SuperPi 1m/32m benchable.


----------



## feniks

3770K @ 5.2GHz during a suicide run on ASUS MVE, watercooled ... and extra cooled by AC acting as a Cold Air Intake











passed SuperPI 32M in 6m 28 secs










Uploaded with ImageShack.us

unfortunately 3dmarks called for more vcore than I wished to pump through it


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> 3770K @ 5.2GHz during a suicide run on ASUS MVE, watercooled ... and extra cooled by AC acting as a Cold Air Intake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> passed SuperPI 32M in 6m 28 secs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> unfortunately 3dmarks called for more vcore than I wished to pump through it


High OC and higher vcore! I do hope it was cool enough....

Hey, post that SuperPi 32M to the Ivy Bridge Stable club to have it added to the "Ivy Benchmark / Suicide Runs" spreadsheet!









I think it has to quallify based on the vcore alone...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> 3770K @ 5.2GHz during a suicide run on ASUS MVE, watercooled ... and extra cooled by AC acting as a Cold Air Intake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> passed SuperPI 32M in 6m 28 secs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2552544
> unfortunately 3dmarks called for more vcore than I wished to pump through it


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> High OC and higher vcore! I do hope it was cool enough....
> Hey, post that SuperPi 32M to the Ivy Bridge Stable club to have it added to the "Ivy Benchmark / Suicide Runs" spreadsheet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has to quallify based on the vcore alone...


LOL







yeah, that was totally suicidal on water cooling he he, pity the vcore (1.75v under load, was using extreme LLC) was not enough to pass physx portion of 3dmarks, oh well








didn't know that Ivy bridge suicide club takes superPI benchmarks, thought that only 12-24hr Prime95 runs qualify over there and I don't use Prime ... need to look up that thread







Quote:


>


thanks!


----------



## PCWargamer

Small, but tough to get updated new high OC...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2554883


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Small, but tough to get updated new high OC...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2554883


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I wounder how many of your 5k posts are saying...Updated lol


----------



## MoMurda

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555083

On some cheap watercooling I just threw together. Temps suck, 75 max on prime 95.


----------



## King Maliken

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555301

Stable 5ghz and ran for 12hrs of prime, this is not bad!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Maliken*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555301
> Stable 5ghz and ran for 12hrs of prime, this is not bad!




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555083
> On some cheap watercooling I just threw together. Temps suck, 75 max on prime 95.


----------



## Red1776

Here's my FX-8350 @ 5.2Ghz rock stable

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555833


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Here's my FX-8350 @ 5.2Ghz rock stable
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555833




















First one of those...


----------



## hermitmaster

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555911
1.420v


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555911
> 1.420v


It's not posting right sir. it still shows 1.048 vcore


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

update cpuid.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> update cpuid.


It's a problem with CPUID, no version reads the vcore right on my motherboard. If you question me check Google. I've tried different versions all the way back to 1.5. The only utility that accurately reports my vcore is Easytune 6. BTW, I am using the most current version (1.61). If necessary, I will substantiate my score with screenshots and/or video.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> It's a problem with CPUID, no version reads the vcore right on my motherboard. If you question me check Google. I've tried different versions all the way back to 1.5. The only utility that accurately reports my vcore is Easytune 6. BTW, I am using the most current version (1.61). If necessary, I will substantiate my score with screenshots and/or video.


You need the latest cpu-z







or..Is it a Gigabyte thing?


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> You need the latest cpu-z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or..Is it a Gigabyte thing?


It's an issue specific to my motherboard. I'm using the current release of CPU-Z and I've tried several other versions.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> It's a problem with CPUID, no version reads the vcore right on my motherboard. If you question me check Google. I've tried different versions all the way back to 1.5. The only utility that accurately reports my vcore is Easytune 6. BTW, I am using the most current version (1.61). If necessary, I will substantiate my score with screenshots and/or video.


That's a bummer. I do hope there is an alternative method - maybe screenshot with your OCN name kinda thing....


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> It's a problem with CPUID, no version reads the vcore right on my motherboard. If you question me check Google. I've tried different versions all the way back to 1.5. The only utility that accurately reports my vcore is Easytune 6. BTW, I am using the most current version (1.61). If necessary, I will substantiate my score with screenshots and/or video.


wow, chill out man, where in my post did say i questioned you?
I own many gigabyte board and i know the reading being displayed is VTT voltage.
so relax.
Quote:


> BTW, I am using the most current version (1.61)


and you can't be using the most recent, because mine is 1.61.3....
but thats me...


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555911
> 1.420v


I see, I wonder If You installed a different bios it that would fix it? It is odd.
I read something about different levels of LLC, is it set to max or extreme?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I had this issue on my Z68X-UD4 and there was something I installed that took care of it. I updated something.... maybe bios, maybe MEI... can't remember now.... But have only seen this on Gigabyte boards though


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555911
> 1.420v





















I have no issue with vcore not being displayed correctly. CPUZ left that blank for a lot of Asus boards for ages.
I'll accept the claimed vcore.
Thanks hermitmaster.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no issue with vcore not being displayed correctly. CPUZ left that blank for a lot of Asus boards for ages.
> I'll accept the claimed vcore.
> Thanks hermitmaster.


cool....


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> wow, chill out man, where in my post did say i questioned you?
> I own many gigabyte board and i know the reading being displayed is VTT voltage.
> so relax.
> and you can't be using the most recent, because mine is 1.61.3....
> but thats me...


My apologies. I didn't mean to come off so defensive. It's all good.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no issue with vcore not being displayed correctly. CPUZ left that blank for a lot of Asus boards for ages.
> I'll accept the claimed vcore.
> Thanks hermitmaster.


Thanks!


----------



## MoMurda

Much better Voltage.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2556080


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Much better Voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2556080


It is, but do you really want me to replace a 5001.17 MHz with a 5000.23 MHz?


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It is, but do you really want me to replace a 5001.17 MHz with a 5000.23 MHz?


Haha Fine! I shall try to go higher. Got to 5.2 on 1.5v but it wasnt Prime95 stable.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Haha Fine! I shall try to go higher. Got to 5.2 on 1.5v but it wasnt Prime95 stable.


Stability is not a requirement. It's a nice personal extra, but not a requirement of this club...


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Stability is not a requirement. It's a nice personal extra, but not a requirement of this club...


Awesome! I shall post that up tomorrow!


----------



## MoMurda

5.3ghz @ 1.536V

I dont really know how much is too much volts.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2556817


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> 5.3ghz @ 1.536V
> I dont really know how much is too much volts.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2556817


Can I have that chip?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> 5.3ghz @ 1.536V
> I dont really know how much is too much volts.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2556817


is that batch 3218C021 perhaps?

http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=45387&page=22
like this one described here in post # 219?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Can I have that chip?


LOL, cool one right? hehe I wish mine was like that too








but that's nothing, check this one out on HWBOT, it's actually a whole batch able to run 5GHz @ 1.20V !!


----------



## Valgaur

Its a 2600k.....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> 5.3ghz @ 1.536V
> I dont really know how much is too much volts.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2556817












Valgaur would only delid it anyway.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Its a 2600k.....


LOL, it's even 2500K







, I failed to notice that he he








still a nice chip though


----------



## MoMurda

You guys are silly!

I need to find a good OC guide, Im just changing the volts and multi.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valgaur would only delid it anyway.


I agree with *Valgaur* (or what he would do if he could only get his hands on that chip) - off with its top!!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I agree with *Valgaur* (or what he would do if he could only get his hands on that chip) - off with its top!!!


Actually, it's a Sandy, so I was being silly...


----------



## feniks

3770K @ 5.38GHz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> 3770K @ 5.38GHz





















I hope you had extreme cooling with that vcore...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> LOL, it's even 2500K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I failed to notice that he he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still a nice chip though


I know right?? Me jelly!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I agree with *Valgaur* (or what he would do if he could only get his hands on that chip) - off with its top!!!


I would delid that thing so fast it's not even funny!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Actually, it's a Sandy, so I was being silly...


Still epic man thats a crazy low vcore for that kind of OC put that baby under Ln2 and push for the record man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valgaur would only delid it anyway.


Give me a blow torch and I'll do it.......I'm crazy like that!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> 3770K @ 5.38GHz


Nice OC!!!


----------



## MoMurda

Is it really a good OC? I havent been into OCing for a long time.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Actually, it's a Sandy, so I was being silly...


I know - I was being silly too!!!


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I hope you had extreme cooling with that vcore...


LOL, not at all, custom water cooling, ambient room temp at 24C. the chip under max load (mind it was NOT stress tested) never exceeded 80C according to RealTemp 3.70 though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Nice OC!!!


Thank you!








it's probably the furthest I can push it without murdering it ... it won't even do a full 5.4GHz in any way even at 1.85C vcore, I bet even with LN2 it wouldn't be much better ...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Is it really a good OC? I havent been into OCing for a long time.


Unless the vcores are way more different for Sandy Bridge.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoMurda*
> 
> Is it really a good OC? I havent been into OCing for a long time.


it is good bro. I used to run 2600K (with HT) on Z68 board and it would do max 5.0GHz with 1.57V vcore and temps hitting nearly thermal limits (98C) even under water ... without HT it would do perhaps 5.1GHz, but still, yours is tons better! enjoy it!


----------



## Marioshi

This is going to open all kinds of doors for me around here right?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marioshi*
> 
> This is going to open all kinds of doors for me around here right?


Heads up, some asrock boards dont display the correct voltage, 1.3 seems impossible for 5ghz.


----------



## Marioshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Heads up, some asrock boards dont display the correct voltage, 1.3 seems impossible for 5ghz.


Well...it wasnt all that stable, windows WEI kept crashing when I tried to run it. There are a couple others on the list with voltages near mine. I set in manually to 1.325 in bios so I dunno.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marioshi*
> 
> This is going to open all kinds of doors for me around here right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Heads up, some asrock boards dont display the correct voltage, 1.3 seems impossible for 5ghz.


Agreed if you can try to find someone close to you that has a z77 board MANY of the z77 asrocks read the voltage wrong...by a lot. be very very careful


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Agreed if you can try to find someone close to you that has a z77 board MANY of the z77 asrocks read the voltage wrong...by a lot. be very very careful


Mine is good, asrock z77e itx

Yeah guy here

5ghz 3570k people

YOU 1.312v
ME 1.416 *people have said the asrocks read .1v under, which makes sense comparing us, although I have an asrock, mine reads correctly
big lig 1.456
swag 1.36 (not even sure how that was possible)
taotree 1.384 (using your mobo fatality professional)

the fatality professionals are really messed up


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marioshi*
> 
> Well...it wasnt all that stable, windows WEI kept crashing when I tried to run it. There are a couple others on the list with voltages near mine. I set in manually to 1.325 in bios so I dunno.


did you try stress testing it? if not then don't use it for daily overclock even if temps are in order until you stabilize the overclock with IBT (maximum mode 20 rounds is good) or prime95 18hrs long run should suffice. even running 3dmark benchmarks (vantage or 3d11) usually stress tests the cpu enough in physx portion to crash it above the volts formerly stable under 10 quick rounds of IBT. otherwise keep such clocks for benching only.


----------



## Marioshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> did you try stress testing it? if not then don't use it for daily overclock even if temps are in order until you stabilize the overclock with IBT (maximum mode 20 rounds is good) or prime95 18hrs long run should suffice. even running 3dmark benchmarks (vantage or 3d11) usually stress tests the cpu enough in physx portion to crash it above the volts formerly stable under 10 quick rounds of IBT. otherwise keep such clocks for benching only.


Didn't do any real stress testing, I know its not stable. Its under an h100 if that changes anything. Hey at least people are finally talking to me now









I have it back down to 4.4ghz for now, when I have time to really play with it. Reported voltage does seem low. Any tips for discovering trueish voltage?

What would be a safe (correct voltage) under and h100?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marioshi*
> 
> This is going to open all kinds of doors for me around here right?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Mmm just saw the requirements for entry. I'll go get it all overclocked and validated again.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Heads up, some asrock boards dont display the correct voltage, 1.3 seems impossible for 5ghz.


Prove it


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Prove it


Honestly, just ignore what I said, because I am not starting this again. It is no coincidence that everyone with a fatality pro can overclock their chips with around .1v less than everyone else....


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Prove it


I don't know about the ASRock boards, but I do know that some of the Gigabyte boards display VCCIO in place of Vcore.

The only way to know for sure is to break out a DMM and measure the Vcore yourself.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Honestly, just ignore what I said, because I am not starting this again. It is no coincidence that everyone with a fatality pro can overclock their chips with around .1v less than everyone else....


then drop it.


----------



## HPE1000

Whatever, I really don't care, but its _blatantly_ obvious.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marioshi*
> 
> Didn't do any real stress testing, I know its not stable. Its under an h100 if that changes anything. Hey at least people are finally talking to me now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it back down to 4.4ghz for now, when I have time to really play with it. Reported voltage does seem low. Any tips for discovering trueish voltage?
> What would be a safe (correct voltage) under and h100?


LOL! you mean everybody ignored you before?








nothing wrong with a moderate daily OC even if that means 4.4-4.5GHz







I used mine at 4.7GHz I believe under water cooling (XSPC kit).
voltage (vcore) depends purely on your CPU+MB combo individual properties (and CPU batch). 5GHz is usually calling for quite a lot of vcore on Sandy Bridge, all I can say is that i7 2600K are usually slightly better in terms of vcore demand versus 2500K, but then 2500K has no Hyper Threading (2600K has it) which makes it call for less vcore under load (versus if it had vcore).

I'd try running Intel Burn Test 2.54, 5 rounds (takes 1-2 minutes) in Standard mode (which uses only 1GB of RAM) and seeing how far those temps go, if it starts hitting thermal limits, just stop the test and consider it too high of an OC for stabilization with your cooling setup.
If it craps out then vcore is too low.


----------



## Marioshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> LOL! you mean everybody ignored you before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing wrong with a moderate daily OC even if that means 4.4-4.5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used mine at 4.7GHz I believe under water cooling (XSPC kit).
> voltage (vcore) depends purely on your CPU+MB combo individual properties (and CPU batch). 5GHz is usually calling for quite a lot of vcore on Sandy Bridge, all I can say is that i7 2600K are usually slightly better in terms of vcore demand versus 2500K, but then 2500K has no Hyper Threading (2600K has it) which makes it call for less vcore under load (versus if it had vcore).
> I'd try running Intel Burn Test 2.54, 5 rounds (takes 1-2 minutes) in Standard mode (which uses only 1GB of RAM) and seeing how far those temps go, if it starts hitting thermal limits, just stop the test and consider it too high of an OC for stabilization with your cooling setup.
> If it craps out then vcore is too low.


Thanks for the info, I do need to sit down and figure out what all this overclocking business is really about but I just rebuilt my computer and I wanted to see if I could join the club









I guess I should put my new build in my signature since my old one is now a just a shell









Edit: Done.


----------



## Valgaur

UPDATE ME!!!!!!

Name: Valgaur
Cooling: H100 (at 0°C)








New MAX OC: 5500.2 Mhz!!
CPU: 3770K

Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558184

I was doing some HWBot 32m runs and I was like...you know I'm running so cold right now....fug it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> UPDATE ME!!!!!!
> Name: Valgaur
> Cooling: H100 (at 0°C)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New MAX OC: 5500.2 Mhz!!
> CPU: 3770K
> Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558184
> I was doing some HWBot 32m runs and I was like...you know I'm running so cold right now....fug it.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thank you sir!


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> UPDATE ME!!!!!!
> Name: Valgaur
> Cooling: H100 (at 0°C)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New MAX OC: 5500.2 Mhz!!
> CPU: 3770K
> Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558184
> I was doing some HWBot 32m runs and I was like...you know I'm running so cold right now....fug it.


son of a gun ...







grats man







nice chip it is!
I tried hitting on 5.4GHz again, but my crap chip refuses to run it even with 1.90V vcore ... max I can do with it is still 5.384GHz, no matter what settings ...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> son of a gun ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grats man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice chip it is!
> I tried hitting on 5.4GHz again, but my crap chip refuses to run it even with 1.90V vcore ... max I can do with it is still 5.384GHz, no matter what settings ...


This is the board im using.

ASUS p8z77-v premium


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> UPDATE ME!!!!!!
> Name: Valgaur
> Cooling: H100 (at 0°C)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New MAX OC: 5500.2 Mhz!!
> CPU: 3770K
> Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558184
> I was doing some HWBot 32m runs and I was like...you know I'm running so cold right now....fug it.


Great OC *Valgaur*.







We knew you would end up doing it no matter what the vcore!

Did you get any benches to run? If so, post them on the IVY Bridge Stable thread so we can see what "Franky" can do when pushed a wee bit....


----------



## VonDutch

Tadaaa....









*Update:*

VonDutch
3770K
Cooler: Scythe Mugen2 Rev.B Push/Pull

new max OC: 5502.05 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558354

o, before you ask, nope, didnt run any benches..lol

did open my frontdoor, to let the cold in, my comp is in the hallway,
no heater there, it was -2C last night


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Tadaaa....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update:*
> VonDutch
> 3770K
> Cooler: Scythe Mugen2 Rev.B Push/Pull
> new max OC: 5502.05 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558354
> o, before you ask, nope, didnt run any benches..lol
> 
> did open my frontdoor, to let the cold in, my comp is in the hallway,
> no heater there, it was -2C last night


The battle continues!!!!!


----------



## Alatar

Both of you need to get CPU pots


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Tadaaa....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update:*
> VonDutch
> 3770K
> Cooler: Scythe Mugen2 Rev.B Push/Pull
> new max OC: 5502.05 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558354
> o, before you ask, nope, didnt run any benches..lol
> 
> did open my frontdoor, to let the cold in, my comp is in the hallway,
> no heater there, it was -2C last night


1.8 ... Seriously?! I cannot believe you guys are still going at it hahaha. It does keep me entertained to be honest. I am now seriously considering building a whole new machine just to get in on this...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Tadaaa....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update:*
> VonDutch
> 3770K
> Cooler: Scythe Mugen2 Rev.B Push/Pull
> new max OC: 5502.05 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558354
> o, before you ask, nope, didnt run any benches..lol
> did open my frontdoor, to let the cold in, my comp is in the hallway,
> no heater there, it was -2C last night











Why do I get the feeling you two are going to keep this up untill one dies frying?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Both of you need to get CPU pots


I know... I really want one!! but its sooo exspensive lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> 1.8 ... Seriously?! I cannot believe you guys are still going at it hahaha. It does keep me entertained to be honest. I am now seriously considering building a whole new machine just to get in on this...


Thats what we do!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I get the feeling you two are going to keep this up untill one dies frying?


I'm far to scared of that 1.9 barrier.......that wall really scares me......it truly does.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I know... I really want one!! but its sooo exspensive lol.
> 
> Thats what we do!
> 
> I'm far to scared of that 1.9 barrier.......that wall really scares me......it truly does.


Pot has got to be cheaper than a new CPU! Save up and get yourself a pot and see what Franky can do at 1.9!

Yes, it is what we do. And it is fun!

And I'm still scared about going to 1.7! Most I have dared has been 1.68v so far - and your way in the 1.8s!


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> This is the board im using.
> ASUS p8z77-v premium


no, LOL! I meant my CPU refuses to run faster, not the board, my board can do 7GHz ha ha, I just don't happen to have LN2 & pots handy though








sending it to RMA after the hurricane.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> no, LOL! I meant my CPU refuses to run faster, not the board, my board can do 7GHz ha ha, I just don't happen to have LN2 & pots handy though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sending it to RMA after the hurricane.


Lol Sandy!


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It is, but do you really want me to replace a 5001.17 MHz with a 5000.23 MHz?


gains are gains








You're still the man!


----------



## alancsalt

I'm sure a dice/ln2 pot cost less than a new golden cpu last time i looked....


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> UPDATE ME!!!!!!
> Name: Valgaur
> Cooling: H100 (at 0°C)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New MAX OC: 5500.2 Mhz!!
> CPU: 3770K
> Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558184
> I was doing some HWBot 32m runs and I was like...you know I'm running so cold right now....fug it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Tadaaa....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update:*
> VonDutch
> 3770K
> Cooler: Scythe Mugen2 Rev.B Push/Pull
> new max OC: 5502.05 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558354
> o, before you ask, nope, didnt run any benches..lol
> 
> did open my frontdoor, to let the cold in, my comp is in the hallway,
> no heater there, it was -2C last night


You two need to get CPU pots and play for real.











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544428


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Well these competitive IB dudes gave me some inspiration , so i thought i will have a crack ..........


My best yet


































































Update me pls Mr salt.....


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well these competitive IB dudes gave me some inspiration , so i thought i will have a crack ..........
> 
> My best yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update me pls Mr salt.....


YES! Nice OC man!!! especially with the 3820! Great vcore to! whats the vcore limit for sandbridge-E anyways? (I wanted a 3820 a while back but went for IB instead)









And LOL at the MR SALT lol. sorry but that was really funny to me.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> YES! Nice OC man!!! especially with the 3820! Great vcore to! whats the vcore limit for sandbridge-E anyways? (I wanted a 3820 a while back but went for IB instead)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And LOL at the MR SALT lol. sorry but that was really funny to me.


You can take that with a grain of........he he he








1.7v is where u can kill IB-E chip . i tried for a 5410mhz with 1.7vcore 1.728 LLC xtreme, but it kept bringing down the multi to my last stable o/c never seen that before, outside temps have been 29-35c all week till last nite cool thunder storms rolled in and todays top is 20c cool and overcast with storms for the next few days......im waiting on a 240mm rad 1/2 in barbs , i will redo my water loop from scratch.XSPC res pump combo 750L p hr indigo xtreme tim, bla bla bla
should make a difference....wats your opinion on my next upgrade dude







im half cut by the way


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> You two need to get CPU pots and play for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544428
































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well these competitive IB dudes gave me some inspiration , so i thought i will have a crack ..........
> 
> My best yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update me pls Mr salt.....












Mr Salt has updated you.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> YES! Nice OC man!!! especially with the 3820! Great vcore to! whats the vcore limit for sandbridge-E anyways? (I wanted a 3820 a while back but went for IB instead)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And LOL at the MR SALT lol. sorry but that was really funny to me.


1.7v starts killing SB-E.

Personally I've been trying to figure how to get over 5.6ghz with my 3930K for ages. No matter what I do it doesn't seem to be able to do it.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Mr Salt if u dont mind could u pls tell me where these photos were taken , i just wanted to know how far away from the REAL action i am


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 1.7v starts killing SB-E.
> Personally I've been trying to figure how to get over 5.6ghz with my 3930K for ages. No matter what I do it doesn't seem to be able to do it.


I have half your luck.. cant bench at more the 4848MHz, and have not got above 5050MHz either. (on water..)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Mr Salt if u dont mind could u pls tell me where these photos were taken , i just wanted to know how far away from the REAL action i am


http://www.overclock.net/t/1295114/ocn-n2oc-october-13th/370#post_18366224 (Michigan OCN-N2OC event, October 13th, 2012)

Closest place I can get LN2 is Nitrogen Australia (Bull Semen Freezing, Medical Suppliers) on the Gold Coast for $5 a litre, and the nearest DICE for me is at Labrador. With BOC you have to have a Gas account (which costs) before you even start.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

So you are a local after all xcellent







I was just down that way this arvo thanks for the info mate many thanks. Im very lucky to have scored achip like this one , LN2 worthy i rekon


----------



## feniks

grats people nice clocks









I like that 3750K LN2 bench at 6.15Ghz







... pity it was just 2 cores.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> grats people nice clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that 3750K LN2 bench at 6.15Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... pity it was just 2 cores.


It'll do it at 4 cores too.









I believe I have a 3D Mark 05 run with it at 4 cores and that frequency.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

OK, I'm back. There was something was screwy on my old motherboard where the base clock wasn't exactly 100 MHz, but more like 99.2 or something. Because of this, I never actually made it into the 5GHz club because setting the multiplier to 50 would give me less than 5GHz, and setting it any higher was impossible to get stable. However, I've returned that board and now have a new one, so hopefully I can finally be admitted into the 5GHz club


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> OK, I'm back. There was something was screwy on my old motherboard where the base clock wasn't exactly 100 MHz, but more like 99.2 or something. Because of this, I never actually made it into the 5GHz club because setting the multiplier to 50 would give me less than 5GHz, and setting it any higher was impossible to get stable. However, I've returned that board and now have a new one, so hopefully I can finally be admitted into the 5GHz club


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1104427/
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544428


I like that 3750K LN2 bench at 6.15Ghz, without reservation.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I like that 3750K LN2 bench at 6.15Ghz, without reservation.


Thanks. I know it has more in it too, because it benched super pi 1M at 6150, and it made it to 6250mhz, but the cpuz file got overwritten. I bet it'll max out somewhere in the 6.3ghz range.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2563475

quick test on water, left most all settings on auto
only had this running bout 2hrs... oh well...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2563475
> quick test on water, left most all settings on auto
> only had this running bout 2hrs... oh well...


----------



## KyadCK

Hi alancsalt, I saw you didn't have any 8320s, so I thought I'd share mine.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2566070

I run 5.0 24/7 at much lower volts, but it always likes to report 4999.** whenever I validate, and 5.2 puts me higher on the list anyway.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Hi alancsalt, I saw you didn't have any 8320s, so I thought I'd share mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2566070
> I run 5.0 24/7 at much lower volts, but it always likes to report 4999.** whenever I validate, and 5.2 puts me higher on the list anyway.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Good evening Mr Salt, I was just looking at your photo album , man your your setups are the bomb , respect..


----------



## alancsalt

I think I have a slightly off-beat sense of engineering... with my random wc creations.

Anyway, I had to give Optimus Prime his foot back.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I think I have a slightly off-beat sense of engineering... with my random wc creations.
> Anyway, I had to give Optimus Prime his foot back.


Fit for purpose , asthetically pleasing , zapped by the allspark








anyways not as rad as your robot foot just redid my w / loop pics posted work in prog , i bet u dont have random clothes pegs on your rig!!!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

My efforts are def worth it ....must be the pegs







finally cracked the 5.4 Ghz barrier that gets me top 3......



.....









Update me pls Mr Salt......


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey guys i finally cracked 5.4Ghz barrier ....
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You little rippa!


----------



## driftingforlife

5.521GHZ on my 2500K.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2551889


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I think I have a slightly off-beat sense of engineering... with my random wc creations.
> Anyway, I had to give Optimus Prime his foot back.


I know I'm getting really off topic but after reading HOMECINEMA's comment I went to check the pics out too (great stuff btw) and I noticed this one:



guess what I received today?


----------



## alancsalt

Ooooooh! With two sticks of OCZ 1200MHz! (I had 2, but only one worked.) Are you going to do the volt mod on the mobo?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ooooooh! With two sticks of OCZ 1200MHz! (I had 2, but only one worked.) Are you going to do the volt mod on the mobo?
> *snip*


Apparently those particular sticks (the ones I bought, there are different versions) don't have the best ICs in them so we'll see how they do.

But yeah, I think I'm gonna play around with it first and see what it can do. And then look into modding it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Def of topic heres a pic of my ROG 680i 4 gigs 444 12 corsair ram and my x6800 core 2 extreme !


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> 5.521GHZ on my 2500K.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2551889


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Best one yet , how much more can i go?









this should get me No 2 headband


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Best one yet , how much more can i go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this should get me No 2 headband











Austro-Samurai?


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Best one yet , how much more can i go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this should get me No 2 headband


Your chip is going to be so degraded.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

As I told alancsalt, I will post my validation.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2569642

// 

Hm, maybe I get a headband too?
Or this







from Mr. *FTW 420*.

Anyway thank you very much for the club and the opportunity to show off,
alancsalt


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Your chip is going to be so degraded.


Have you seen my 5.5 Ghz run? 1.864 vcore man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> As I told alancsalt, I will post my validation.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2569642
> //
> Hm, maybe I get a headband too?
> Or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Mr. *FTW 420*.
> Anyway thank you very much for the club and the opportunity to show off,
> alancsalt


Headband?? I wants a headband.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Have you seen my 5.5 Ghz run? 1.864 vcore man.


It's SB-E though, I wouldn't put 1.7v through my chip but I'd be more than willing to try 1.9v on IB


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's SB-E though, I wouldn't put 1.7v through my chip but I'd be more than willing to try 1.9v on IB


Funny story lol I tried for 5.6.....went to 1.96 vcore. My franky is a boss lol.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Funny story lol I tried for 5.6.....went to 1.96 vcore. My franky is a boss lol.


well lol, I'm not so nuts that I would try 1.9v on air/water


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> well lol, I'm not so nuts that I would try 1.9v on air/water


I try lol. He took 1.96vcore really well to..it was kinda scary to be honest.


----------



## Ginola

adding mine, scared to go beyond this voltage/clock wise.



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2567245


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> As I told alancsalt, I will post my validation.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2569642
> //
> Hm, maybe I get a headband too?
> Or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Mr. *FTW 420*.
> Anyway thank you very much for the club and the opportunity to show off,
> alancsalt




















Hey, it's a good clock!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginola*
> 
> adding mine, scared to go beyond this voltage/clock wise.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2567245


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austro-Samurai?


Degredation is


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I try lol. He took 1.96vcore really well to..it was kinda scary to be honest.


awesome clocks and extreme vcore love it


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Hey, it's a good clock!


Thank you very much for the update, and for the compliment.
Hit your invisible +rep button.
5.5 would be cooler but vcore was soo high








And I dont push 2V though that pore, innocent chip.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570202


----------



## Vi0lence

man im gonna shoot for more vcore and see if i can bust my old record. its supposed to get cold here within the next few days. i just have to get over 1.7v to do it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570202




















You do realise you are just encouraging our three(?) amigos?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise you are just encouraging our three(?) amigos?


WHO could you mean by that?


----------



## beniroc

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544198 Might as well give it a shot.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise you are just encouraging our three(?) amigos?

















Some people need to get 'em some pots..and eraser..and LET.


----------



## Lobsterman

Heres me
http://valid.canardpc.com/2566918


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beniroc*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544198 Might as well give it a shot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people need to get 'em some pots..and eraser..and LET.


I'm trying!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobsterman*
> 
> Heres me
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2566918


pffft lol get 5.5 you sillys!!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobsterman*
> 
> Heres me
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2566918




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beniroc*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544198 Might as well give it a shot.




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> pffft lol get 5.5 you sillys!!!




Here's your headband....maybe it should say OVER COOK ?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your headband....maybe it should say OVER COOK ?


yea mah headband! and yeah overcooked should be right lol


----------



## hermitmaster

I just noticed you've got me in the spreadsheet as a 3770k, I have a 3570k.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> I just noticed you've got me in the spreadsheet as a 3770k, I have a 3570k.












It wuz the gremlins!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wuz the gremlins!


Yes my master!


----------



## Alatar

I like the trend of more people pushing their chips to the max even if it's on air but I just fear that we're gonna have to start having memorial services for 3770Ks soon


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I like the trend of more people pushing their chips to the max even if it's on air but I just fear that we're gonna have to start having memorial services for 3770Ks soon


Not for Franky. He wont die till I say so.


----------



## Hokies83

Guess i should go ahead and update this heh..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2571795


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Not for Franky. He wont die till I say so.













I'm joking, but you really should get a pot haha.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm joking, but you really should get a pot haha.


Woah rep worthy post.. can not rep Mods.. Bleh


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Well done you are NO 3 Headband


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well done you are NO 3 Headband


What i ment to post was to Mr Eiht , Well done you are NO 3 Headband


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm joking, but you really should get a pot haha.


LOL you wish I'm trying to find a pot but it's hard searching for those things where do you exactly look. I want one...badly lol.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570202


This is most radical awesome val ive seen for a 775 chip ! respect


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> LOL you wish I'm trying to find a pot but it's hard searching for those things where do you exactly look. I want one...badly lol.


Depends on how much you want to pay, used/new etc. Honestly, I don't have a CPU pot yet either, just two gpu ones. I'll probably be looking at a kingpin F1 personally.


----------



## Razzal

I can has added, I know I am late to the party but here is my validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1788015


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Depends on how much you want to pay, used/new etc. Honestly, I don't have a CPU pot yet either, just two gpu ones. I'll probably be looking at a kingpin F1 personally.


should I get a CPU pot of get some 9800's they are on sale for Newegg lol.

This would be for benching on HWBot


----------



## Alatar

If you want to get old GPUs for benching just go on ebay or on some other auction site that may be local. Absolutely no point in bying new from newegg









Also, as far as I know 9800s really need hardware voltmodding and a pot strapped to them before you'll be able to snag any good points (I may be wrong though). The CPU pot would be a longer term investment that can be used on pretty much all platforms.

I'm sure I'd go with a CPU pot in your case. GPUs imo are a nice place to start training with dice but only if you find a cheap GPU pot.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If you want to get old GPUs for benching just go on ebay or on some other auction site that may be local. Absolutely no point in bying new from newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, as far as I know 9800s really need hardware voltmodding and a pot strapped to them before you'll be able to snag any good points (I may be wrong though). The CPU pot would be a longer term investment that can be used on pretty much all platforms.
> I'm sure I'd go with a CPU pot in your case. GPUs imo are a nice place to start training with dice but only if you find a cheap GPU pot.


Thats what I was hoping to avoid lol. I am trying to find a pot....I reeeeeally like the look of OCN's own pot. that things looks amazing.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Thats what I was hoping to avoid lol. I am trying to find a pot....I reeeeeally like the look of OCN's own pot. that things looks amazing.


Well you're not going to find one of those used








Gonna have to order from tankguys.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I like the trend of more people pushing their chips to the max even if it's on air but I just fear that we're gonna have to start having memorial services for 3770Ks soon


Yes, I've been expecting that too, but so far these Ivies have been remarkably resilient... so much so the number of 3770Ks trying more than 1.7v on air has crept up to four five, I think...









And when you say you haz no pot, true, but u do have an SS Phase unit.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzal*
> 
> I can has added, I know I am late to the party but here is my validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1788015



















Dunno about that missing i7 logo in yr val....
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Guess i should go ahead and update this heh..
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2571795


----------



## Lobsterman

5.5
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2572213

That really is all I can get


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobsterman*
> 
> 5.5
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2572213
> 
> That really is all I can get


Give me your chip and ill get to 5.6 for you. Man that vcore of your got me my 5.4 man im jelly


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobsterman*
> 
> 5.5
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2572213
> 
> That really is all I can get


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

I fink, I ve done somefink

http://valid.canardpc.com/2572726


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> I fink, I ve done somefink
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2572726


OH YEAH GEEZER BRING IT


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> I fink, I ve done somefink
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2572726
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEAH GEEZER BRING IT
Click to expand...

Not as good as yours but getting there


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Not as good as yours but getting there


Me thinks you should get NO 3 Headband







We quaddies are the only ones in the top 10 2011 ! pretty







hey geeze


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> I fink, I ve done somefink
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2572726


----------



## Vi0lence

can i get a update for dead chip? i think i killed it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2573579


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> can i get a update for dead chip? i think i killed it.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2573579


omg


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> can i get a update for dead chip? i think i killed it.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2573579


----------



## Alatar

Yeah sandy isn't meant to take 1.8v...

so that's the first one to go down?


----------



## PCSarge

wherez my add in to the club? link in sig to validation


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> wherez my add in to the club? link in sig to validation


Cant be added with that because it says submitted by SARA-PC

You need your ocn username on there.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Cant be added with that because it says submitted by SARA-PC
> You need your ocn username on there.


lol im not at home to fix that problem atm


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yeah sandy isn't meant to take 1.8v...
> so that's the first one to go down?


first chip i ever killed. was a champ of a chip. but i knew it was on the fritz. so it got a proper burial. that was on water too. LOL


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> can i get a update for dead chip? i think i killed it.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2573579


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> can i get a update for dead chip? i think i killed it.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2573579


Sorry for your loss awesome clock though


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Nice tatt


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Nice tatt


i ment to post was "nice tatt pc sarge"


----------



## alancsalt

A Sandy might be down, but all Ivy's are still on their feet. Remarkable. Tough little climbers.


----------



## Vi0lence

just ordered and over nighted a 3770k. the sandy lead a good life. i had a feeling it was on its way out as i have had some problems lately.

this time. NO SUICIDE RUNS. lol, but it will get a de-lid


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> A Sandy might be down, but all Ivy's are still on their feet. Remarkable. Tough little climbers.


Just wait lol.


----------



## Vi0lence

whats a safe-ish voltage cap for the ivy chips? 1.4 or so? if i can get 4.5-4.6ghz from the chip daily ill be ok.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> first chip i ever killed. was a champ of a chip. but i knew it was on the fritz. so it got a proper burial. that was on water too. LOL


It doesn't really matter that it was on water, Sandy's hate voltage. Even on LN2 they don't like 1.8v and tend to die.


----------



## Vi0lence

ivy is a little more tollerant i take it? i see higher voltages through them. but not sure if they will die due to temps ect. that sandy never went over 55c during that run and it died. which i figured it was going to.


----------



## HobieCat

Ivy is WAY more tollerant. Sandy was very fragile, I actually scared one to death just by showing it my LN2 pot. Ivy is built like a tank.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Ivy is WAY more tollerant. Sandy was very fragile, I actually scared one to death just by showing it my LN2 pot. Ivy is built like a tank.


^ what that says. I have gone to the vcore limit of this IB 3770K of mine...absolutely no issues yet. and I benched with just my H100 at 5.5 with good results. got pretty hot but good results.


----------



## Vi0lence

ok then. not going to push it to hard. thats the first time i ever tried to get up to 1.8v and look what happened. not going there ever again. 1.5-1.6v is my cap. wont go any higher. but with ivy i dont think i can get it up there on water.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> ok then. not going to push it to hard. thats the first time i ever tried to get up to 1.8v and look what happened. not going there ever again. 1.5-1.6v is my cap. wont go any higher. but with ivy i dont think i can get it up there on water.


I went to 1.980 vcore


----------



## Vi0lence

holy $%t you put it to 1.980 on a h100? and it still lives? did you delid it?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> ok then. not going to push it to hard. thats the first time i ever tried to get up to 1.8v and look what happened. not going there ever again. 1.5-1.6v is my cap. wont go any higher. but with ivy i dont think i can get it up there on water.


lol get a dice/ln2 pot and a bag dry ice :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vi0lence

yea i thought about it. but its the insulation of the board that gets me. not sure i could do it correctly. or if i could leave it on there all the time as its my daily rig. i plan in the spring to build a rig for benching. this way my daily wont be down like it is now.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> holy $%t you put it to 1.980 on a h100? and it still lives? did you delid it?


Valgaur is the captian of the (official







) IVY Bridge Dellided Club! Hes delidded. Temps are not our problem - only voltage now.....and we have to wonder at these IBs as they can take a whole lot of votage too.....


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> holy $%t you put it to 1.980 on a h100? and it still lives? did you delid it?


Yup I'm delidded and Lapped that IHS. I have liquid pro on the die and Indigo Xtreme on my IHS. lol the reflow for the IX always make me laugh. temps sit at 100C for 2 mins while you heat the metal up then stand your computer back upright. temps went to 70C on 4.9 Ghz LOL.

Yeah I want the 2 Vcore club lol. Little Franky has been a big trooper and I'm getting some good RAM to get some better bench markings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Valgaur is the captian of the (official ) IVY Bridge Dellided Club! Hes delidded. Temps are not our problem - only voltage now.....and we have to wonder at these IBs as they can take a whole lot of votage too.....


Yes I am your Captain lol.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yup I'm delidded and Lapped that IHS. I have liquid pro on the die and Indigo Xtreme on my IHS. lol the reflow for the IX always make me laugh. temps sit at 100C for 2 mins while you heat the metal up then stand your computer back upright. temps went to 70C on 4.9 Ghz LOL.
> Yeah I want the 2 Vcore club lol. Little Franky has been a big trooper and I'm getting some good RAM to get some better bench markings.


You Sir need some LN2. Ivy scales with cold a lot more than it scales with voltage. I bet that chip could do 6.4ghz at 1.85v if only you got it to -180C.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> You Sir need some LN2. Ivy scales with cold a lot more than it scales with voltage. I bet that chip could do 6.4ghz at 1.85v if only you got it to -180C.


I know, trying to find a pot...hard to find with only 176 bucks lol


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yup I'm delidded and Lapped that IHS. I have liquid pro on the die and Indigo Xtreme on my IHS. lol the reflow for the IX always make me laugh. temps sit at 100C for 2 mins while you heat the metal up then stand your computer back upright. temps went to 70C on 4.9 Ghz LOL.
> Yeah I want the 2 Vcore club lol. Little Franky has been a big trooper and I'm getting some good RAM to get some better bench markings.
> 
> 
> 
> You Sir need some LN2. Ivy scales with cold a lot more than it scales with voltage. I bet that chip could do 6.4ghz at 1.85v if only you got it to -180C.
Click to expand...

Thats what we keep telling the man......


----------



## Vi0lence

Valgaur i sent you a pm with a quick question as to not clog up the thread.

id run ln2 but idk where i can get it. i also dont have a dewer or anything like that let alone the knowhow to do it.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> Valgaur i sent you a pm with a quick question as to not clog up the thread.
> id run ln2 but idk where i can get it. i also dont have a dewer or anything like that let alone the knowhow to do it.


I really want to get into Ln2 and Dice. I even have the family consent lol. but I need a darn POT!!!


----------



## Vi0lence

yea id just get a kingpin pot but then the pot does nothing for me if i cant fill it. idk where to get dice or ln2 here. plus i know absolutely nothing about it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> A Sandy might be down, but all Ivy's are still on their feet. Remarkable. Tough little climbers.


Not in my hands, I managed to kill the best (& first) retail 3770k I bought.


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not in my hands, I managed to kill the best (& first) retail 3770k I bought.


what did it take to kill it?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> temps went to 70C on 4.9 Ghz LOL.


still seems high..
oh im on a chiller, nvm


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not in my hands, I managed to kill the best (& first) retail 3770k I bought.


Ironic. The ones our "novices" have just refuse to die (so far.)

I have to admit I have expected a death in our 3770K 5GHz "family".

How mucho voltas did that take anyway?


----------



## Vi0lence

im sure i can make it happen LOL


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ironic. The ones our "novices" have just refuse to die (so far.)
> I have to admit I have expected a death in our 3770K 5GHz "family".
> How mucho voltas did that take anyway?


I thought I was gonna kill Franky a long time ago lol...Can't believe how reliable this guy is. Now my W7 lol thats another story sooo many whea errors in this baby.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> im sure i can make it happen LOL


You'd be surprised how much vcore they can take.


----------



## alancsalt

I won't say keep a lid on it. (lol) The anticipation of disaster keeps us on the edge of our seats.


----------



## chronicfx

3570k at 5.1GHz. I would like to join

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2574216


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> 3570k at 5.1GHz. I would like to join
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2574216


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I won't say keep a lid on it. (lol) The anticipation of disaster keeps us on the edge of our seats.


It really is quite exciting! I expect we are all somewhat amazed so far that none have died - and I do not think any reports of degradation either.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I won't say keep a lid on it. (lol) The anticipation of disaster keeps us on the edge of our seats.


Damn straight Mr Salt im gettin goosies thinkin about it !


----------



## shremi

Can i join the club please ????


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Can i join the club please ????


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Can i join the club please ????


Nice clock dude wicked


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Nice clock dude wicked


I know....I really wanna steal it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> what did it take to kill it?


Stupidity, not voltage. Went to turn on a machine to check something online without giving it enough time to dry out, killed the cpu & the mobo stopped going higher than 1600Mhz.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Stupidity, not voltage. Went to turn on a machine to check something online without giving it enough time to dry out, killed the cpu & the mobo stopped going higher than 1600Mhz.


Thats a sad tale bummer man


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I know....I really wanna steal it.


I'm not so sure its usable for benchies because i had a bluescreen right after i pressed the validate button
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Nice clock dude wicked


Thanks Man


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I'm not so sure its usable for benchies because i had a bluescreen right after i pressed the validate button
> Thanks Man


Give me it and I'll make it Franky's son Billy.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Give me it and I'll make it Franky's son Billy.


More like frankys dad no ?????

BTW if you want i can give you my first chip that i submitted to the crew !!! its not as nice as this one but currently looking to sell or trade it ... let me know


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> More like frankys dad no ?????
> BTW if you want i can give you my first chip that i submitted to the crew !!! its not as nice as this one but currently looking to sell or trade it ... let me know


What were you thinking price wise?


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> What were you thinking price wise?


Kinda getting offtopic here but shoot me a PM im sure we can work something out .... I really want to trade it for a gpu or something but if you want i could probably sell it to you also


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Stupidity, not voltage. Went to turn on a machine to check something online without giving it enough time to dry out, killed the cpu & the mobo stopped going higher than 1600Mhz.


it happens. i got lucky and my board was fine after i soaked it in coolant. but instead i killed a cherry chip. hate it when that happens.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Stupidity, not voltage. Went to turn on a machine to check something online without giving it enough time to dry out, killed the cpu & the mobo stopped going higher than 1600Mhz.


So they still look like tough little critters voltwise....


----------



## Vi0lence

can i join please. i had to give it one shot. see what i could start off with not delid. temps at idle and during that never went over 35c.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2575246


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> can i join please. i had to give it one shot. see what i could start off with not delid. temps at idle and during that never went over 35c.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2575246


----------



## Vi0lence

going over that voltage will take a de-lid and some nuts which will take me time to grow back after the sandy death lol


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> ok then. not going to push it to hard. thats the first time i ever tried to get up to 1.8v and look what happened. not going there ever again. 1.5-1.6v is my cap. wont go any higher. but with ivy i dont think i can get it up there on water.


I run 1.55v 24/7 for over a month now with 30 hrs of stress testing 200hrs of gaming.. and 0 issues.

The 5.2ghz OC is my Stable OC not just a Cpuz


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I run 1.55v 24/7 for over a month now with 30 hrs of stress testing 200hrs of gaming.. and 0 issues.
> The 5.2ghz OC is my Stable OC not just a Cpuz


my 5.5 Ghz is stable as well. Went through a 50 run IBT max setttings. Multiple pi runs. Got a bit hot actually. Silly 1.86 vcore


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> my 5.5 Ghz is stable as well. Went through a 50 run IBT max setttings. Multiple pi runs. Got a bit hot actually. *Silly 1.86 vcore*


Eh not even i would do that..... And no Degrading? that really says something about Ivy there... And secures how i feel about 1.55v that much more... Next Stop 5.3ghz 24/7 with 1.6v.. LOL.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I run 1.55v 24/7 for over a month now with 30 hrs of stress testing 200hrs of gaming.. and 0 issues.
> The 5.2ghz OC is my Stable OC not just a Cpuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 5.5 Ghz is stable as well. Went through a 50 run IBT max setttings. Multiple pi runs. Got a bit hot actually. Silly 1.86 vcore
Click to expand...

Thats very impressive...









I can say my little SB-E (zabadak) been working stable very well







I will be testing it for 5200Mhz soon..


----------



## Vi0lence

i didnt delid mine yet or i would go that high. but cant until i take the lid off and get some real thermal inside.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'm trying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pffft lol get 5.5 you sillys!!!


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284794


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Eh not even i would do that..... And no Degrading? that really says something about Ivy there... And secures how i feel about 1.55v that much more... Next Stop 5.3ghz 24/7 with 1.6v.. LOL.


Yeah these Ivy's.....man they are tanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Thats very impressive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say my little SB-E (zabadak) been working stable very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be testing it for 5200Mhz soon..


Dude that nice!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> i didnt delid mine yet or i would go that high. but cant until i take the lid off and get some real thermal inside.


Yeah liquid pro is your friend man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284794


Nice! wish I could get my frequencies that high. I need dice and Ln2 next.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Give me it and I'll make it Franky's son Billy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> More like frankys dad no ?????
> BTW if you want i can give you my first chip that i submitted to the crew !!! its not as nice as this one but currently looking to sell or trade it ... let me know


Ha more like frankies new girlfriend


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284794


Narley man


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'm trying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pffft lol get 5.5 you sillys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284794
Click to expand...










Ummmm, nyah, nyah, nyah Valgaur!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, nyah, nyah, nyah Valgaur!


Im trying to find just the right pot.....that sounded bad







but im slowly deciding...just taking a while man.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, nyah, nyah, nyah Valgaur!


You are indeed a funny man moderator Mr salt


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey geezer , you out there ? Got your ears on ?


----------



## Alatar

These boys should be joining this club shortly











Gonna have to wait for really high frequencies though, I don't have a pot yet. Just gonna do some binning on SS.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> These boys should be joining this club shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to wait for really high frequencies though, I don't have a pot yet. Just gonna do some binning on SS.


Are they all 3820s No1 Headband ?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Are they all 3820s No1 Headband ?


I wish







But yeah, they're oldies, high clocking oldies.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, they're oldies, high clocking oldies.


Please excuse my noobness







but what kind are they no1 Headband?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Please excuse my noobness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but what kind are they no1 Headband?


Celeron D 352s for LGA775







Hoping to hit close to 6ghz on phase, maybe 7ghz on LN2 when I get a pot.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Celeron D 352s for LGA775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to hit close to 6ghz on phase, maybe 7*8*ghz on LN2 when I get a pot.


fixed







Celly Powah!







You caN DO eet!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Celeron D 352s for LGA775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to hit close to 6ghz on phase, maybe 7ghz on LN2 when I get a pot.


The oldest one i got is the ol x6800 i will do somethin with it but im about to see very shortly if i can get the ol i7 930 into the 2Ghz club im only 200mhz of that one


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You are indeed a funny man moderator Mr salt


Yep, I better watch out.









(but you guys are so much fun!







a breath of fresh air..)


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Celeron D 352s for LGA775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to hit close to 6ghz on phase, maybe 7ghz on LN2 when I get a pot.


What board do you have for them?


----------



## alancsalt

I think Alatar's going to be using the one in the second pic......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I know I'm getting really off topic but after reading HOMECINEMA's comment I went to check the pics out too (great stuff btw) and I noticed this one:
> 
> guess what I received today?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Asus 680i ROG 4gigs 555 12 x6800 core2 duo xtreme like me vcores


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> These boys should be joining this club shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to wait for really high frequencies though, I don't have a pot yet. Just gonna do some binning on SS.


They look like Christmas choclates


----------



## Alatar

(no need to update alancsalt)

I'm pretty perplexed at how easy these things OC....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2576304



I mean c'mon that was the first try at 1.4v....


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> (no need to update alancsalt)
> 
> I'm pretty perplexed at how easy these things OC....
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2576304
> 
> 
> 
> I mean c'mon that was the first try at 1.4v....


Wow almost 2Ghz overclock....


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> (no need to update alancsalt)
> I'm pretty perplexed at how easy these things OC....
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2576304
> 
> I mean c'mon that was the first try at 1.4v....


Wow your Already beating a 8350 in Single threaded


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> (no need to update alancsalt)
> 
> I'm pretty perplexed at how easy these things OC....
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2576304
> 
> 
> 
> I mean c'mon that was the first try at 1.4v....


Very nice









Edit: is that commando modded?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: is that commando modded?


Im pretty sure it is.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: is that commando modded?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Im pretty sure it is.


not yet. I'm just doing some binning on SS. I'll mod it for LN2.

As for this particular chip:



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2576424

scaling isn't that good imo


----------



## dhenzjhen

Curious also what's the batch of your chip?

yeah mod it and try beating my 352


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Curious also what's the batch of your chip?
> yeah mod it and try beating my 352


No idea about the one in at the moment. I bought 8 chips in total (and can't be bothered to list them all







, I'll give the batch if one of them is actually good...). Tested one so far haha.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Curious also what's the batch of your chip?
> yeah mod it and try beating my 352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea about the one in at the moment. I bought 8 chips in total (and can't be bothered to list them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'll give the batch if one of them is actually good...). Tested one so far haha.
Click to expand...

Yeah but that chip looks good tho I mean at 1.4v can do 5.1ghz so how much more if put it on extreme cold, but hoping doesn't have CB.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Yeah but that chip looks good tho I mean at 1.4v can do 5.1ghz so how much more if put it on extreme cold, but hoping doesn't have CB.


And 1.624 for 5.6....(same chip, which is why I said it doesn't seem to scale that well)

I dunno, I'll probably just go through all the chips on SS and then compare the results. I've never actually used LN2 so I'm not really sure how they behave compared to SS. What kind of a chip would be the best candidate for LN2? obviously one with no CB but do I aim for a chip that can do really high frequency on SS with a minimum voltage ...or?


----------



## battlecryawesome

Yes, but the hard part is yet to come... Beat this guy http://hwbot.org/submission/2200362_tapakah_cpu_frequency_celeron_lga775_352_8308.94_mhz


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Yes, but the hard part is yet to come... Beat this guy http://hwbot.org/submission/2200362_tapakah_cpu_frequency_celeron_lga775_352_8308.94_mhz


Should be a piece of cake!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Yes, but the hard part is yet to come... Beat this guy http://hwbot.org/submission/2200362_tapakah_cpu_frequency_celeron_lga775_352_8308.94_mhz


wow - that is awesome OC - go get'em Alatar!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Yes, but the hard part is yet to come... Beat this guy http://hwbot.org/submission/2200362_tapakah_cpu_frequency_celeron_lga775_352_8308.94_mhz


lol BC you have to post mine 1st before posting tapatalk's lol!!


----------



## battlecryawesome

lol,dennis.....







Anytime any of us beat tapatalk's its a big deal. cuz it s rare.


----------



## dhenzjhen

then I guess I need to celebrate







lol http://hwbot.org/submission/2268412_dhenzjhen_cpu_frequency_core_2_q9300_%282.5ghz%29_4219.34_mhz


----------



## battlecryawesome

We need a club for the guys who have beat his scores..
http://hwbot.org/submission/2315611_battlecryawesome_cpu_frequency_core_2_e7200_%282.53ghz%29_5662.56_mhz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> They look like Christmas choclates


To me they look like something you would buy over the counter at a coffee shop in amsterdam !


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need a club for the guys who have beat his scores..
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2315611_battlecryawesome_cpu_frequency_core_2_e7200_%282.53ghz%29_5662.56_mhz


Agree on that one


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> (no need to update alancsalt)
> 
> I'm pretty perplexed at how easy these things OC....
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2576304
> 
> 
> 
> I mean c'mon that was the first try at 1.4v....


some useful info for you Alatar http://hwbot.org/submission/2277245_wytiwx_cpu_frequency_celeron_lga775_352_8160.94_mhz/

Read the area where k404 asked the guy to validate the cpu @1.45v and guy showed this image
http://img.hwbot.org/u30432/image_id_774944.pjpeg


----------



## Bigdale7

Ok here's my entry into the 5 ghz club


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Im trying to find just the right pot.....that sounded bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but im slowly deciding...just taking a while man.


Yeah sure u silly lol


----------



## Vi0lence

did a de-lid on my chip. was blue screen everytime i put a load on it. so thought hmm thats weird. i did everything text book. figured it was a loss, put my 2600k back in and got the same thing.

so i said wait a sec. changed my motherboard back to my p67 again. 2600k is running 4.6 again no issues at all. looks like my gigabyte board was messed up after all. good thing i didnt cancel the rma. sending the board out tomorrow.

now im going to be all hyped up for its return so i can find out if my de-lid is good or not.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> did a de-lid on my chip. was blue screen everytime i put a load on it. so thought hmm thats weird. i did everything text book. figured it was a loss, put my 2600k back in and got the same thing.
> so i said wait a sec. changed my motherboard back to my p67 again. 2600k is running 4.6 again no issues at all. looks like my gigabyte board was messed up after all. good thing i didnt cancel the rma. sending the board out tomorrow.
> now im going to be all hyped up for its return so i can find out if my de-lid is good or not.


Hmm I thought An Ivy Bridge would work in the old 67 chipset.


----------



## OcN13

I think I did this right.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2576573


----------



## Vi0lence

only with the bios update for it will the 3770 work in a p67. unfortunately evga wont do the bios for it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcN13*
> 
> I think I did this right.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2576573


----------



## OcN13

Awesome thank you! How do I get the badge in my sig?


----------



## hammerforged

Can I join?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2576688


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcN13*
> 
> Awesome thank you! How do I get the badge in my sig?


The coding for it is on the first page of the thread, in both Plain and Rich text. Insert whichever is appropriate in My Profile/Your Forum Signature.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2576688


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500241


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500241


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500241


NICE was that at the Ln2 event?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Yeah better accept that lol!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2576764

just testing.. this one take a lot less vcore @ 5Ghz compared to my last one.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2576764
> just testing.. this one take a lot less vcore @ 5Ghz compared to my last one.


Wauw... moar volts!!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2576764
> just testing.. this one take a lot less vcore @ 5Ghz compared to my last one.



















"Can do better"


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500241


Wicked clock wow


----------



## Alatar

Testing more celerons, this one is a bit better than the first one:



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2577066

Also did 5200 at 1.4v


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Testing more celerons, this one is a bit better than the first one:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2577066
> Also did 5200 at 1.4v


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Wauw... moar volts!!!











patience Valgaur.... no need killin it or degrading it before it's sub zero..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Ok here's my entry into the 5 ghz club












See first page of thread for conditions of entry.
Quote:


> Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


----------



## Bigdale7

Alrighty, I bumped it up a bit, 5.1, and I think I made the needed correction to have my run validated and join this club


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> did a de-lid on my chip. was blue screen everytime i put a load on it. so thought hmm thats weird. i did everything text book. figured it was a loss, put my 2600k back in and got the same thing.
> 
> so i said wait a sec. changed my motherboard back to my p67 again. 2600k is running 4.6 again no issues at all. looks like my gigabyte board was messed up after all. good thing i didnt cancel the rma. sending the board out tomorrow.
> 
> now im going to be all hyped up for its return so i can find out if my de-lid is good or not.


Is that another 2600k or the one we thought had died?







And did we all cry for nothing?


----------



## Alatar

Up we go! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2577678

That was the 4th chip I tested. Best one so far, 5th and 6th were terrible, didn't even do 5ghz at 1.4v and even at 1.624v they maxed out at around 5.35ghz


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

just a shame you'll be maxed out on vcore soon on the Commando unless it's modded.
the good thing about celly's and P4's is you can feed em tons of voltage and they luv it...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Alrighty, I bumped it up a bit, 5.1, and I think I made the needed correction to have my run validated and join this club



















That's the spirit!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Up we go! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2577678
> That was the 4th chip I tested. Best one so far, 5th and 6th were terrible, didn't even do 5ghz at 1.4v and even at 1.624v they maxed out at around 5.35ghz











Going to mod that board?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> just a shame you'll be maxed out on vcore soon on the Commando unless it's modded.
> the good thing about celly's and P4's is you can feed em tons of voltage and they luv it...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Going to mod that board?


Yeah, just finished testing all the chips, will do some modding before I get LN2. There's only so much you can do on SS. These things need more volts and more cold









pics!

numbers on the IHS: [email protected] / [email protected]


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Nice clocks No 1 headband


----------



## Bigdale7

Alrighty.. I was able to validate this overclock...





Question/help please - When I try to add more than 1.55 v to my Asus P8z77-V mobo, during the boot it gives me a warning I am overvolting and I must press F1 which
takes me back into the bios.. I'm guess there is a setting to disable this warning, but as yet I can't find it.

Thanks


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Alrighty.. I was able to validate this overclock...
> 
> 
> Question/help please - When I try to add more than 1.55 v to my Asus P8z77-V mobo, during the boot it gives me a warning I am overvolting and I must press F1 which
> takes me back into the bios.. I'm guess there is a setting to disable this warning, but as yet I can't find it.
> Thanks


\\

In the hardware monitor tab..find cpu vcore and click ignore.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Alrighty.. I was able to validate this overclock...
> 
> Question/help please - When I try to add more than 1.55 v to my Asus P8z77-V mobo, during the boot it gives me a warning I am overvolting and I must press F1 which
> takes me back into the bios.. I'm guess there is a setting to disable this warning, but as yet I can't find it.
> Thanks



















You're doing good!


----------



## driftingforlife

Did this at Buxton with my SS. Max the chip would do.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2575997


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Alrighty.. I was able to validate this overclock...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question/help please - When I try to add more than 1.55 v to my Asus P8z77-V mobo, during the boot it gives me a warning I am overvolting and I must press F1 which
> takes me back into the bios.. I'm guess there is a setting to disable this warning, but as yet I can't find it.
> Thanks


All Asus boards do that above certain vcore. you need to go to one of tabs in BIOS and disable the "F1 warning enforcement" or whatever it's called. it will still display it upon boot, but will no longer require you to go back to BIOS by pressing F1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yeah, just finished testing all the chips, will do some modding before I get LN2. There's only so much you can do on SS. These things need more volts and more cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics!
> numbers on the IHS: [email protected] / [email protected]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice clocks on those celerons! grats and have fun with LN2


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Did this at Buxton with my SS. Max the chip would do.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2575997



















Yep, my 3930K not a great clocker either.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2579342

almost got 6... was testing to see how cold it needed to be to break 5.5.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2579342
> almost got 6... was testing to see how cold it needed to be to break 5.5.


Is that @ -10 or -70c?


----------



## Bigdale7

Thanks feniks that solved my problem! On to 5.3 now


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Is that @ -10 or -70c?


-70.0
so @ -10 it barely did 5.2
I'm guessing once on LN2 should do 6.5ish.. I hope


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2579342
> almost got 6... was testing to see how cold it needed to be to break 5.5.


----------



## Imprezzion

I set off to see what my chip would do on 2 cores with air cooling.
It seems like I got myself a pretty darn sweet chip to get 5.12Ghz 24/7 stable on 1.44v and a multi of x57 on 2 cores.



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2579842


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I set off to see what my chip would do on 2 cores with air cooling.
> It seems like I got myself a pretty darn sweet chip to get 5.12Ghz 24/7 stable on 1.44v and a multi of x57 on 2 cores.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2579842


----------



## Alatar

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2580306









Highest it will do on SS


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2580306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest it will do on SS


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2580306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest it will do on SS *without moar voltz!!!!!!!!!!!!*


fixeded


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> fixeded


That's the max the board will do on idle with the awful vdroop







1.85v in bios.

Needs vmods for LN2


----------



## PlaguedSickness

So I'm finally getting a post in here!
Tell me what ya think!









http://valid.canardpc.com/2580563


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlaguedSickness*
> 
> So I'm finally getting a post in here!
> Tell me what ya think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2580563



















Vcore seems low for that clock. Is CPUZ reading that right?


----------



## PlaguedSickness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Vcore seems low for that clock. Is CPUZ reading that right?


Sure is, surprising right!


----------



## driftingforlife

That's a golden CPU right there.


----------



## Hokies83

" Not mine"

Sin0822....

I think he Deserves the Credit....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540994


----------



## alancsalt

Are you submitting that on Sin0822's behalf... never had that before....usually a matter of self submit, and I'm sure sin0822 knows we're here...Think he's more focussed on hwbot and doing reviews.....


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Are you submitting that on Sin0822's behalf... never had that before....usually a matter of self submit, and I'm sure sin0822 knows we're here...Think he's more focussed on hwbot and doing reviews.....


Yeah ill Submit it for him he deserves the Credit for top OC...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah ill Submit it for him he deserves the Credit for top OC...


Thats not the top OC by the way. check HWbot and look at the 4 cores region


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Thats not the top OC by the way. check HWbot and look at the 4 cores region


In this 5ghz Club it is top and it was just a quick n dirty is the crazy part @[email protected]


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> In this 5ghz Club it is top and it was just a quick n dirty is the crazy part @[email protected]


Thats what Ln2 does man. lets you go crazy.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah ill Submit it for him he deserves the Credit for top OC...


It isn't the top ivy OC even among the ocn overclockers, seems weird to submit for other members. Just off the top of my head maximous & michalrw have both validated over 6.8Ghz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> " Not mine"
> Sin0822....
> I think he Deserves the Credit....
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540994



















Score by Sin0822


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Thats what Ln2 does man. lets you go crazy.


You also need a really good chip to reach those frequencies.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You also need a really good chip to reach those frequencies.


pffffffft

MOAR VOLTS!!!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It isn't the top ivy OC even among the ocn overclockers, seems weird to submit for other members. Just off the top of my head maximous & michalrw have both validated over 6.8Ghz


I asked sin0822, and he said he didn't mind, so I went along with it.

Maximous: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2548759 *6868.1 MHz*

Michaelrw: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2533188 *6810.01 MHz*


----------



## lilchronic

http://valid.canardpc.com/2580889

is this good enough?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2580889
> is this good enough?


Yep, that fulfills all conditions.
















Is your Asrock giving us vccsa(?) instead of vcore?


----------



## Dehatitated

I have a 3930k and I was wondering, is the only way to push those clocks is if you have LN2 or something as extreme? Would water cooling be enough just for 5ghz? The computer I'm building is going to be on air, with hopeful water cooling later on, which is why I was wondering. Obviously you are going to need a mint CPU to pull those 6.8ghz but can most 3930k's get a 5ghz?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> I have a 3930k and I was wondering, is the only way to push those clocks is if you have LN2 or something as extreme? Would water cooling be enough just for 5ghz? The computer I'm building is going to be on air, with hopeful water cooling later on, which is why I was wondering. Obviously you are going to need a mint CPU to pull those 6.8ghz but can most 3930k's get a 5ghz?


Most can with water cooling. Probably with good air too on cold days......


----------



## Kindredice

Is this ok?if so update please, I validated it but the vcore was throttling its actually 1.5v , I even posted the superpi

http://valid.canardpc.com/2580930


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It isn't the top ivy OC even among the ocn overclockers, seems weird to submit for other members. Just off the top of my head maximous & michalrw have both validated over 6.8Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> I asked sin0822, and he said he didn't mind, so I went along with it.
> 
> Maximous: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2548759 *6868.1 MHz*
> 
> Michaelrw: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2533188 *6810.01 MHz*
Click to expand...

Awesome scores!

OK. I have a new 3570K to join the club (along with my 3770K that is already listed if thats something this thread does).

http://valid.canardpc.com/2580899

Not a very impressive chip really, but I got it to 5GHz! Keep hoping to get a winner.....


----------



## exploiteddna

*michaelrw*

6810.01 MHz
i7-3770k

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2533188


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> *michaelrw*
> 6810.01 MHz
> i7-3770k
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2533188



















Now that's a score!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Awesome scores!
> OK. I have a new 3570K to join the club (along with my 3770K that is already listed if thats something this thread does).
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2580899
> Not a very impressive chip really, but I got it to 5GHz! Keep hoping to get a winner.....



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindredice*
> 
> Is this ok?if so update please, I validated it but the vcore was throttling its actually 1.5v , I even posted the superpi
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2580930


----------



## Maximous

Maximous
*6868.1 Mhz*
3770K
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2548759


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximous*
> 
> Maximous
> *6868.1 Mhz*
> 3770K
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2548759



















Holy Toledo! The Volts!









Well, that's some of the highest scores seen here for awhile!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

AWSOME clock and the most extreme vcore ! Respect


----------



## Maximous

Thnx. Might push a few more volts to get into the 2v club too







. I know Schmuckley and bca will be happy...................

Happy to share sum scores..


----------



## Valgaur

Ugh I have 1.98 vcore...how do you even get to the 2vcore anyways??


----------



## drumroll

hopefully its okay but the voltage got a little messed up. its 1.416


----------



## Maximous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Ugh I have 1.98 vcore...how do you even get to the 2vcore anyways??


what cooling Ur using? im on LN2, so pushing volts aint a problem. Using a MVF.


----------



## Schmuckley

*snip


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drumroll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully its okay but the voltage got a little messed up. its 1.416



















Was extreme LLC on?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximous*
> 
> what cooling Ur using? im on LN2, so pushing volts aint a problem. Using a MVF.


He's using North Dakota weather, lol, which is in the minuses....


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> He's using North Dakota weather, lol, which is in the minuses....


yup I use these 0 farenheit nights to superchill my room and give me benching room realtemps been going to the negative c a few times lowest has been -4 so far. Let's just say I had a few layers on.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yep, that fulfills all conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your Asrock giving us vccsa(?) instead of vcore?


actually idk i have the C1E state enabled and it drops my vcore at idle and goes up for full load and also used offset @ +0.065


----------



## feniks

maximous and michalrw, grats on super duper scores on 3770K guys!


----------



## Imprezzion

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2581906

Exactly HOW rare does this make my CPU to do this in a 21c room on air?
It can do much much more but my multi locked up on x57 in the BIOS so I need to fix it first. Setting it lower or on Auto has no effect and it keeps trying to boot on x57 lol.

I'm selling this chip and I wonder what these results mean in terms of €...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Rare... maybe 1 in 300 +/-
Worth big money? maybe to the right person looking to overclock..
1.6 @ 5.8 on air.... I'd be concerned about being degraded...

I'm sure there "could" be someone in the market for something along those lines....


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> actually idk i have the C1E state enabled and it drops my vcore at idle and goes up for full load and also used offset @ +0.065


ok i no this is not 5ghz but this is wht i did to get 5ghz i bumped up my offset +0.065, vtt voltage 1.152 and CPU pll voltage to 1.846v. my current offset for 4.8 is @+0.005
maybe this pic could help better


----------



## luciddreamer124

Here's mine: http://valid.canardpc.com/2582709


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Here's mine: http://valid.canardpc.com/2582709


Really sorry here luciddreamer124, but those red figures on the left have to be 5000 MHz or more. You have 4999.96 MHz.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Really sorry here luciddreamer124, but those red figures on the left have to be 5000 MHz or more. You have 4999.96 MHz.


yeowchies! On the bright side..shouldn't be too hard to break that .04 Mhz


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2583709

Here is my validation


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2583709
> Here is my validation


----------



## evolutionxxx86

hello heres mine http://valid.canardpc.com/2583766


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evolutionxxx86*
> 
> hello heres mine http://valid.canardpc.com/2583766


----------



## luciddreamer124

Ok got it this time: http://valid.canardpc.com/2583822


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Ok got it this time: http://valid.canardpc.com/2583822


He got it!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> Ok got it this time: http://valid.canardpc.com/2583822



















I got it!


----------



## luciddreamer124

Thanks! Lol I have the crappiest chip ever








1.57v to get 5ghz XD And it was barely stable too, crashed soon after validation.


----------



## RangerBob

Here's mine. Not awful, but I think I might be able to get it up a bit more. Just need to watch the voltage. I think I still have some room to play and try and get 'er a bit higher.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2583810


----------



## jayflores

Fx8150 @ 5.290ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2426297


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> Fx8150 @ 5.290ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2426297


0.856 V


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> Fx8150 @ 5.290ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2426297



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RangerBob*
> 
> Here's mine. Not awful, but I think I might be able to get it up a bit more. Just need to watch the voltage. I think I still have some room to play and try and get 'er a bit higher.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2583810


----------



## dabysk

Air-cooled [email protected] [email protected]









Hello there, i would like to join the club. I'm very proud of my biggest result so far:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2584514

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bigdale7

Hey all.. Here is my highest OC to date.. Can I get an Update?



Not sure if this chip can do much more.. Took a lot to get ti here.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Hey all.. Here is my highest OC to date.. Can I get an Update?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this chip can do much more.. Took a lot to get ti here.


very nice







i think you might have some more in that chip.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabysk*
> 
> Air-cooled [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there, i would like to join the club. I'm very proud of my biggest result so far:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2584514
> Thank you in advance.



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Hey all.. Here is my highest OC to date.. Can I get an Update?
> 
> Not sure if this chip can do much more.. Took a lot to get ti here.


----------



## Vi0lence

new board gets here hopefully this week. then i can see if this chip i did a de-lid on is still good or not. which it should be. but my luck sucks.


----------



## gauchotodd

Hey alan, are those 1366-socket chips de-lidded? Just curious, I know a couple people with those chips and I'm not sure how to find out which ones can be, other than Sandy Bridge = no, Ivy Bridge = yes


----------



## Alatar

1366 chips were soldered. You can still sand the IHS off if you want to but just plain delidding has a huge chance of ripping part of the die off.


----------



## zoson

It's actually not very difficult to de-lid a cpu with a soldered on IHS.


----------



## alancsalt

Maybe, but mostly it's just Ivy B that get's delidded


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> It's actually not very difficult to de-lid a cpu with a soldered on IHS.


I guess that depends on what you consider easy









Don't you also have to cut through the black epoxy glue (or whatever it is that's normally keeping the IHS in place)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe, but mostly it's just Ivy B that get's delidded


And this, with nehalem the differences wouldn't be big anyway, might get a few degrees but the benefits are pretty small compared to the risk.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Finally remembered to validate over 5GHz with the right name.











http://valid.canardpc.com/2586835


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Finally remembered to validate over 5GHz with the right name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2586835




























SB rearranged into 2700K, 2600K, 2550K and 2500K sections....


----------



## gauchotodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe, but mostly it's just Ivy B that get's delidded


Thanks for the info, guys! Last question: I presume the 1156 chips are soldered as well?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gauchotodd*
> 
> Thanks for the info, guys! Last question: I presume the 1156 chips are soldered as well?


Yep!


----------



## john7up

Hi guys. I'm relatively new here, but I've been quite fond of the info and eye-candy (both hardware and software(bench/tests)wise).

On a cold Sathurday evening I took the courage of trying a couple of tricks for my pc, to know what its limits are, and if he's any good overall.

I managed the following

4.4 with 1.17v
4.5ghz with 1.21
4.6ghz with 1.25
4.8ghz with 1.338

And 5GhZ with 1.4v (went through a bit of hassle to get this lil' bugger)

I'm afraid I didn't know about this thread at the time, I've just made a couple of tests and printed the 5ghz , if I had known I'd have validated it ( I don't know how anyone could fake or un-validate cpu-z, so i'll post my 1C 4.8ghz, and lemme just search for the 5ghz.
http://www.mygarage.ro/attachments/my-garage/214865d1353047459-my-lovely-i7-gaming-pc-79c.png has my user on start, also you can see on the 5ghz, my config, on the desktop the z77 extreme 4 and also you can see from my avatar the z77 board the 4x4gb kingston hyperX predator, h100, and so on


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john7up*
> 
> Hi guys. I'm relatively new here, but I've been quite fond of the info and eye-candy (both hardware and software(bench/tests)wise).
> On a cold Sathurday evening I took the courage of trying a couple of tricks for my pc, to know what its limits are, and if he's any good overall.
> I managed the following
> 4.4 with 1.17v
> 4.5ghz with 1.21
> 4.6ghz with 1.25
> 4.8ghz with 1.338
> And 5GhZ with 1.4v (went through a bit of hassle to get this lil' bugger)
> I'm afraid I didn't know about this thread at the time, I've just made a couple of tests and printed the 5ghz , if I had known I'd have validated it ( I don't know how anyone could fake or un-validate cpu-z, so i'll post my 1C 4.8ghz, and lemme just search for the 5ghz.
> http://www.mygarage.ro/attachments/my-garage/214865d1353047459-my-lovely-i7-gaming-pc-79c.png has my user on start, also you can see on the 5ghz, my config, on the desktop the z77 extreme 4 and also you can see from my avatar the z77 board the 4x4gb kingston hyperX predator, h100, and so on


Welcome! We have more than enough knowledge here to help you reach that 5Ghz!


----------



## alancsalt

4999.48MHz, not quite there, and not a validated CPUZ.
You just need a bee's whisker more and a proper validation URL in your OCN user name.
Conditions for entry are on the first page of this thread.


----------



## john7up

Thanks guys for supporting me and not throwing rocks due to missing 1mhz or not being validated.

I should set bclk to 101 then?

I need my h100's pump noise to be fixed, and to decide on RAM (Returned 16gb of kingston hyperX predator) wouldn't work on 2400 - it's "stock" speed, so I'm thinking either 2x(2x4GB) kits Samsung 30nm 1.35 RAM, or Avexir Core Series 32gb (4x8GB) 1600Mhz.

Then I'll need to see if I can 5ghz it with lesser voltage, and validate it.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john7up*
> 
> Thanks guys for supporting me and not throwing rocks due to missing 1mhz or not being validated.
> I should set bclk to 101 then?
> I need my h100's pump noise to be fixed, and to decide on RAM (Returned 16gb of kingston hyperX predator) wouldn't work on 2400 - it's "stock" speed, so I'm thinking either 2x(2x4GB) kits Samsung 30nm 1.35 RAM, or Avexir Core Series 32gb (4x8GB) 1600Mhz.
> Then I'll need to see if I can 5ghz it with lesser voltage, and validate it.


Just set the multi at 50 and try again. You'll get it.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john7up*
> 
> Thanks guys for supporting me and not throwing rocks due to missing 1mhz or not being validated.
> 
> I should set bclk to 101 then?
> 
> I need my h100's pump noise to be fixed, and to decide on RAM (Returned 16gb of kingston hyperX predator) wouldn't work on 2400 - it's "stock" speed, so I'm thinking either 2x(2x4GB) kits Samsung 30nm 1.35 RAM, or Avexir Core Series 32gb (4x8GB) 1600Mhz.
> 
> Then I'll need to see if I can 5ghz it with lesser voltage, and validate it.


On the bclk, 100.1 should do it.

On the mem, it may be your IMC that's the problem and not the ram. I have had several IB's and their IMCs have varied. Seems some can't do 2400 with any ram sticks.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> On the bclk, 100.1 should do it.
> On the mem, it may be your IMC that's the problem and not the ram. I have had several IB's and their IMCs have varied. Seems some can't do 2400 with any ram sticks.


Welp if u turn on XMP for a 2400mhz kit and it does not work... Call up Gskill and cuss at them..

Every 3770k should do 2400mhz with utter eaze..

Now if your overclocking a 1600mhz kit to 2400mhz and it is not working.. That is another story and i would not blame the CPU so much.. up the IMC volts a little..


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Welp if u turn on XMP for a 2400mhz kit and it does not work... Call up Gskill and cuss at them..
> Every 3770k should do 2400mhz with utter eaze..
> Now if your overclocking a 1600mhz kit to 2400mhz and it is not working.. That is another story and i would not blame the CPU so much.. up the IMC volts a little..


I cant get my corsair 1600MHz XMP to work, it's like a magic thing, XMP1600 = blue screens all over. But i can overclock them to 1866 when doing things manually.


----------



## Vi0lence

my 3770k lives!!! successful de-lid. pk1 on the inside and outside. seems to be working perfectly. and im back on my up-7 gigabyte board. all is good for more validations!


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> On the bclk, 100.1 should do it.
> On the mem, it may be your IMC that's the problem and not the ram. I have had several IB's and their IMCs have varied. Seems some can't do 2400 with any ram sticks.


I can confirm what Hokies said. I could run my 2x4GB 2400MHz CL10 mem kit (overclocked from 2000MHz) on all of 4 different batches of 3770K I used so far, even the one near death (severe degradation), never a problem with any IMC and speed of 2400MHz.

If 2400MHz XMP profile doesn't work then the XMP profile is crap most likely and you should complain to manufacturer either on profile itself (bad XMP profiles are quite common nowadays) or bad sticks performing below advertised specs (that you paid for) if you can't achieve that speed with same settings manually (first 4 timings, voltage and speed) leaving the rest on auto.

With G.Skill however, you should try something like XMP Profile 2 if it shows up on BIOS, their Profile 1 are known not to work, at least on EVGA BIOSes... and users were recommended to run XMP Profile 2 (that worked).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> I cant get my corsair 1600MHz XMP to work, it's like a magic thing, XMP1600 = blue screens all over. But i can overclock them to 1866 when doing things manually.


Honestly, I don't know of nearly one modern Corsair memory kit that does run flawlessly in their XMP Profile ... try things manually, if no go then RMA the kit and hope for a better one ...


----------



## alancsalt

Yet Corsair won the Community Choice Awards - Ram (Performance) I was







, no GSkill....


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yet Corsair won the Community Choice Awards - Ram (Performance) I was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , no GSkill....


If G.Skill was an option to choose it would have won by a land slide.


----------



## evolutionxxx86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> I cant get my corsair 1600MHz XMP to work, it's like a magic thing, XMP1600 = blue screens all over. But i can overclock them to 1866 when doing things manually.


X.M.P works for my rated 1866Mhz and that is 32 gigs of Corsair Dominator GT, try the ROG memtweakIt http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/memtweakit/


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evolutionxxx86*
> 
> X.M.P works for my rated 1866Mhz and that is 32 gigs of Corsair Dominator GT, try the ROG memtweakIt http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/memtweakit/


Thanks, will give it a shot!


----------



## evolutionxxx86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Thanks, will give it a shot!


just passing these on.

Getting Started And Overclocking to 4GHz.
http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/39184-p67-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-beginners.html#post110576

Overclocking To 4500MHz (4.5GHz) @ 1.24v - 1.27v.
http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/39184-p67-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-beginners.html#post110901

Overclocking to 4700MHz (4.7GHz) ~ 4900MHz (4.9GHz)@ 1.35v.
http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/39184-p67-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-beginners.html#post110904

Bringing The Memory Up To Speed!
http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/39184-p67-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-beginners.html#post110907

Official ASUS P8P67 Series Overclocking Guide and Information
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?265398-Official-ASUS-P8P67-Series-Overclocking-Guide-and-Information

Approximately 50% of CPUs can go up to 4.4~4.5 GHz
Approximately 40% of CPUs can go up to 4.6~4.7 GHz
Approximately 10% of CPUs can go up to 4.8~5 GHz (50+ multipliers are about 2% of this group)

for detailed information







**Asus Maximus IV Extreme Owners Club **


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yet Corsair won the Community Choice Awards - Ram (Performance) I was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , no GSkill....


Me too


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> my 3770k lives!!! successful de-lid. pk1 on the inside and outside. seems to be working perfectly. and im back on my up-7 gigabyte board. all is good for more validations!


Woohoo!


----------



## nemaca

http://valid.canardpc.com/2586493

Thats at the bottom of this post.

Hope I get in.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemaca*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2586493
> Thats at the bottom of this post.
> Hope I get in.


GIVE ME YOUR CHIP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemaca*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2586493
> Thats at the bottom of this post.
> Hope I get in.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*


I know right!!!!!!!


----------



## Hokies83

That's the Best 3570k ive seen to date.....


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> That's the Best 3570k ive seen to date.....


I want it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemaca*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2586493
> Thats at the bottom of this post.
> Hope I get in.



















Your whole user name is in the name field, your validation is over 5GHz
and *that core voltage!!!!* You're IN!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your whole user name is in the name field, your validation is over 5GHz
> and *that core voltage!!!!* You're IN!


Mr.Salt buy me that chip lol.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Mr.Salt buy me that chip lol.


----------



## DirektEffekt

In please!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2590959

Just by the skin of my teeth too! Not bad on ITX!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> In please!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2590959
> Just by the skin of my teeth too! Not bad on ITX!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemaca*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2586493
> Thats at the bottom of this post.
> Hope I get in.


Did you boot with that voltage and speed? Killer chip


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Barely...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2587060


----------



## john7up

Oh my god nemaca, aren't you Romanian?

jesus.. i'll give you my i7 3770k, give me that killer [email protected]!

Can't wait for my H100 to arrive back from RMA, and to start overclocking again.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> Barely...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2587060


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> GIVE ME YOUR CHIP!!!!!!!!!


This ^ !!

Whatcha want for it? Money? women?

??men??


----------



## Ginola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemaca*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2586493
> Thats at the bottom of this post.
> Hope I get in.


Holy space banana's batman!

"some chips are slightly better than others.... !"


----------



## FtW 420

actually my best 3770k isn't that far off, just validated this on air

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2591566


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> actually my best 3770k isn't that far off, just validated this on air
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2591566


Hmph when ur done with that i wants it... looks like a 5.5ghz with 1.55v chip to me @[email protected]


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> This ^ !!
> Whatcha want for it? Money? women?
> ??men??


How about me and you go an....."persuade" the man.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> actually my best 3770k isn't that far off, just validated this on air
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2591566



















Did you try many before finding that one?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2591608

E8200
5161.2 MHz


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Did you try many before finding that one?


bought 4 x retail 3770k & a 3570k, but kept getting worse chips so bought a binned one. This one did 6Ghz + benchable at 1.69V on cascade for me, the previous owner was running 6.6Ghz for 3d benching.

I finally loaded up on ln2 again, now just need more time!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2591608
> E8200
> 5161.2 MHz



















And that's pretty Xtreme for one of those!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

My 8320 at 5.2GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2593201


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> My 8320 at 5.2GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2593201



















Nice increase!


----------



## UncleBlitz

hi









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2593686

Fx-8350 @ 5.3ghz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2593686
> Fx-8350 @ 5.3ghz



















Welcome UncleBlitz!


----------



## feniks

new chip! 3228B again










much better vcore this time, so far so good


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> new chip! 3228B again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much better vcore this time, so far so good



















Ok, so you have a double entry. Now all this chip needs to do is surpass the 5.2GHz of the other....


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Ok, so you have a double entry. Now all this chip needs to do is surpass the 5.2GHz of the other....


haha, thanks








not sure if i want to try that ...







will see, for now sticking to is as is for some time ... need to play some games finally


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> haha, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if i want to try that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will see, for now sticking to is as is for some time ... need to play some games finally


psssssst let me OC that bad boy


----------



## Anomander Rake

Anomander Rake - SB-E 3930k 5108.9mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2594940


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anomander Rake*
> 
> Anomander Rake - SB-E 3930k 5108.9mhz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2594940


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> psssssst let me OC that bad boy


hehe. no









The true reason is that there is something flakey about stability of 5GHz on this CPU. I tried making it my daily clock with offsets, but vcore demand was growing faster then I was able to stabilize it ... in other words, made is stable at offset e.g. +0.255, played XCOM for 15 minutes and BSOD/crash (vcore too low) ... re-stabilized (new offset +0.265) and again the same thing 20 minutes later ... and again and again. gave up at +0.300 and reverted down to daily 4.7GHz @ 1.208v vcore under load 0.025 offset).

is it possible that CPU might degrade only high overclock while not degrading all the lower ones at same time at all? it still does stock turbo 3.9GHz with 1.12v under load as it used to in the beginning ... weird.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> hehe. no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The true reason is that there is something flakey about stability of 5GHz on this CPU. I tried making it my daily clock with offsets, but vcore demand was growing faster then I was able to stabilize it ... in other words, made is stable at offset e.g. +0.255, played XCOM for 15 minutes and BSOD/crash (vcore too low) ... re-stabilized (new offset +0.265) and again the same thing 20 minutes later ... and again and again. gave up at +0.300 and reverted down to daily 4.7GHz @ 1.208v vcore under load 0.025 offset).
> is it possible that CPU might degrade only high overclock while not degrading all the lower ones at same time at all? it still does stock turbo 3.9GHz with 1.12v under load as it used to in the beginning ... weird.


That's the thing no ones had ivy long enough to confirm this yet. I think I makes since because the higher the multi the more stress on it thus taking more and degrading that level of stress. Reduce it and you'll have different variables and still be stable like normal.

We just have to wait is all.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> That's the thing no ones had ivy long enough to confirm this yet. I think I makes since because the higher the multi the more stress on it thus taking more and degrading that level of stress. Reduce it and you'll have different variables and still be stable like normal.
> We just have to wait is all.


correction!
it did not degrade at all at 5GHz!!! I have just restabilized it again with same setting as initially used (fixed vcore at 1.465V in BIOS) and it's perfectly stable... I don't understand why it didn't want to run with offsets giving it even more vcore at some point ... weird. that's what baffles me about Ivy Bridge every time.

right now I have 17C room temps, going for 5.1GHz









EDIT:
BSOD'ed on restart, BSOD 19 ... so far I've seen only 124 and once 0A ... I think it might be something not realy stable with CPU frequency setting in Digi+ on my board ... used to run always manual max 500KHz at higher clocks, perhaps that's the unstable culprit here. will try again at manual 300KHz (lowest, same as auto) and see if it fixes those quirks.

BTW, dropped my room temps to 14C by opening all windows ...

EDIT2:
stable at same 1.465v vcore (fixed) with automatic (300KHz I think) frequency ... so far no BSODs, I think 500KHz was making my board unstable ... hitting on 5.1GHz ...


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> BTW, dropped my room temps to 14C by opening all windows ...


LoL u gonna freeze your backside in the name of science


----------



## feniks

5.1GHz, trying to stabilize with Cinebench, once there I will go for 5.2Ghz


----------



## fatlardo

5GHz.PNG 200k .PNG file











Edited in by alancsalt : http://valid.canardpc.com/2589428


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> LoL u gonna freeze your backside in the name of science


I am LOL! needed to pull warmer socks









5.1GHz temp stable (WHEA occured, not bothering with them at this point) under CINE:


5.2GHz reached (read: booted) with no errors at 1.625V:


leaving it for now. for sakes of safety I need to check stability of 4.7GHz, if it worsened, then I am done with benchmarks.


----------



## feniks

good news! 4.7GHz same stable at exactly same settings as before, no degradation (yet hehe).
anyways, done for now, done my part (5.2GHz validation as requested), need to warm up the room, me hands are freezing to keyboard









... back to playing XCOM now if you will


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I am LOL! needed to pull warmer socks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.1GHz temp stable (WHEA occured, not bothering with them at this point) under CINE:
> 
> 5.2GHz reached (read: booted) with no errors at 1.625V:
> 
> leaving it for now. for sakes of safety I need to check stability of 4.7GHz, if it worsened, then I am done with benchmarks.



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> 5GHz.PNG 200k .PNG file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited in by alancsalt : http://valid.canardpc.com/2589428



















This club doesn't use a screenshot as proof. We use a valid-canard URL, as long as it's in the OCN username of the submitter.
(See page 1 of this thread for requirements)


----------



## feniks

Quote:


>


thanks


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> I am LOL! needed to pull warmer socks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.1GHz temp stable (WHEA occured, not bothering with them at this point) under CINE:
> 
> 
> 5.2GHz reached (read: booted) with no errors at 1.625V:
> 
> 
> leaving it for now. for sakes of safety I need to check stability of 4.7GHz, if it worsened, then I am done with benchmarks.


very nice results mate







welldone...can you please read vrm temps at 5.1 and 5.2 under full load?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> very nice results mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welldone...can you please read vrm temps at 5.1 and 5.2 under full load?


thanks!









that's an interesting theory, however I've been checking those VRM temps in past with an IR gun and they never went past 40C ... not sure about now, haven't checked. will do next time for sure


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Welcome UncleBlitz!


thx


----------



## Anomander Rake

well then here is some raw mp OC

Anomander Rake - SB-E 3930k 5200mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2579575


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anomander Rake*
> 
> well then here is some raw mp OC
> Anomander Rake - SB-E 3930k 5200mhz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2579575



















A climber!


----------



## Anomander Rake

just waiting for some time to hook it up to a phase unit, most likely 2m atm thats water cooling only. I already know the chip can do 131 mhz on the bclk and at least 52 mp, so the potential is there.


----------



## Vi0lence

well messed around for 30 seconds and did this. hoping for a few cold nights. still affraid of the 1.8v territory. but its a jump up from where i was.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2595950


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> well messed around for 30 seconds and did this. hoping for a few cold nights. still affraid of the 1.8v territory. but its a jump up from where i was.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2595950










very impressive


----------



## Vi0lence

thanx. i think i can squeek some more from it. i never messed with the base clock on it.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> thanx. i think i can squeek some more from it. i never messed with the base clock on it.


try 125 x 55


----------



## Vi0lence

gonna mess with it later on. see what i can get it to. dont really want to up the vcore anymore then 1.750 on water just for validations. but even then i dont want to hurt my chip.

might mess with it in a few. see what happens.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> gonna mess with it later on. see what i can get it to. dont really want to up the vcore anymore then 1.750 on water just for validations. but even then i dont want to hurt my chip.
> 
> might mess with it in a few. see what happens.


I,m only kidding, don't overvolt it but you can try 125 x 45, i think you can do that on water...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> I,m only kidding, don't overvolt it but you can try 125 x 45, i think you can do that on water...


125 x 45 is still 5.6Ghz +, bit of a stretch for water. 125 bclk itself would set a new record for socket 1155...


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> 125 x 45 is still 5.6Ghz +, bit of a stretch for water. 125 bclk itself would set a new record for socket 1155...


Ahh, my mind is stuck with 2011 sorry.....







Maybe just a quick grab for validation


----------



## Vi0lence

yea my sandy chip did a 106 bclk. but with a way low multi. i might give it a shot later on. idk though. i hate blue screens lol


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> yea my sandy chip did a 106 bclk. but with a way low multi. i might give it a shot later on. idk though. i hate blue screens lol


Ivy is a bit better with bclk, I had to struggle with 107bclk with a good multi on 2600k, where the 3770k does 110 without any hassle (just have to watch the mem clock).


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Ivy is a bit better with bclk, I had to struggle with 107bclk with a good multi on 2600k, where the 3770k does 110 without any hassle (just have to watch the mem clock).


So thats what it is huh? the memory -.- grrr. I can only get 104 BCLK


----------



## FtW 420

If the memory is at it's limit adding a few more Mhz to it can stop you in your tracks. Lowering the mem multi, upping the voltage or loosening timings should allow more bclk though.

Upping the bclk does change other things like pci-e frequency, some HDDs, SSDs & gpus don't like high pci-e, although I haven't seen any of those yet that couldn't take less than 109 pci-e frequency, even then only 1 of my ssds got flakey over 109, another identical ssd was fine with 115.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If the memory is at it's limit adding a few more Mhz to it can stop you in your tracks. Lowering the mem multi, upping the voltage or loosening timings should allow more bclk though.
> Upping the bclk does change other things like pci-e frequency, some HDDs, SSDs & gpus don't like high pci-e, although I haven't seen any of those yet that couldn't take less than 109 pci-e frequency, even then only 1 of my ssds got flakey over 109, another identical ssd was fine with 115.


I really wann try it again. so take mem down to like 800 Mhz and timings at like 11-11-11 and then vcore for it way down? i want 108 BCLK.

Also is it chip limited to have certain clocks not like BCLK? or is that the mem again?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I really dig your avatar valgaur ..







did you see what i did there..


----------



## kzone75

http://valid.canardpc.com/2593617


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2593617


Well Done


----------



## nemaca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your whole user name is in the name field, your validation is over 5GHz
> and *that core voltage!!!!* You're IN!


Ah guys... I got zero time to take it further. I got the cash for coollab pro and mx-4 sitting in the drawer, waiting for me to order them. As I said, the only thing keeping me from going higher is delid. And I think I can go beyond 5 GHz, but no stability for CineBench or intelburn or prime. It fails prime at 4,7-ish and Cinebench at 5. I game just fine at 5 though.

HOWEVER I might have screwed something up and make cpuz to show that low voltage, because it goes as high as 1.36V. I am new at i5's tech, jumping from a mere e5200 rev M0 @4,1GHz air. I try to learn from lab501. Yes I am romanian.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well Done


Thanks







Lowest 5GHz in the AM3+ camp.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowest 5GHz in the AM3+ camp.


That definitely is


----------



## nemaca

Can someone give a typical layout for 5GHz for the 3570k? or at least a 3770k?

As in vcore, offset, etc. I got an AsRock Fatal1ty Performance. Not the best overclocker, but decent. So I can compare as a guide and see if I need to mobilize myself to delid or not. I'm building my house, pretty much staying at my mother (-_-) now. So yeah: wanna know if I sacrifice the time for a noble worthy rewarding cause or not.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemaca*
> 
> Can someone give a typical layout for 5GHz for the 3570k? or at least a 3770k?
> As in vcore, offset, etc. I got an AsRock Fatal1ty Performance. Not the best overclocker, but decent. So I can compare as a guide and see if I need to mobilize myself to delid or not. I'm building my house, pretty much staying at my mother (-_-) now. So yeah: wanna know if I sacrifice the time for a noble worthy rewarding cause or not.
> Thanks in advance!


http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110

^
tbh..on Ivy..i'd do 4.4-7 and call it good.er..Vcore is lower on Ivy is the only difference.









Now if you wanna push it..that's another ballgame


----------



## nemaca

Thank you very much! It pretty much covers what I need.

_1. For K series parts, the stock voltage supplied will allow for consistent overclocking generally up to a multiplier of 43x. There is potential for the multi to be raised to 44x depending on the load induced. This default voltage range be approx 1.240 to 1.260 under load.
2. Increased range between 44 to 47x multipliers will generally require a voltage range between 1.30 to 1.375V with an LLC recommended setting of high to ultra high.
3. Increasing the range between 48 to 50x multiplier will generally require a voltage range between 1.40 to 1.500 with a LLC recommended setting of ultra high.
4. Increased range between 50 to 52 (52 generally considered peak max multiplier except for rare 54x parts) will generally require a CPU voltage range between 1.515 to 1.535V with LLC at Ultra High and potential fine adjustments to the CPU skew range._


----------



## Vi0lence

can i get an update? i can push it higher. this was another 30 second test. im gonna mess with it in the garage one night when it gets cold.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2596941


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> can i get an update? i can push it higher. this was another 30 second test. im gonna mess with it in the garage one night when it gets cold.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2596941


What are you cooling it with?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> can i get an update? i can push it higher. this was another 30 second test. im gonna mess with it in the garage one night when it gets cold.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2596941











Fastest non-extreme cooled 3770K chip on the block?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> can i get an update? i can push it higher. this was another 30 second test. im gonna mess with it in the garage one night when it gets cold.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2596941










I hope you're at least using icewater.


----------



## Vi0lence

one 240 rad in a custom loop. ek supreme nickel block, 1/2 x 3/4 tubing, swiftech pump, danger den rad res. ice dragon nano fluid. chip was around 30c during this validation. page didnt load but the link went to my email. it almost loaded it but the comp got stupid when it went to pop the web page up. took a good 20 seconds before is BSOD.

there is more in that chip. once i get it into the garage, im going to put 1.8v to it. but i want the temps outside to be int he 20's. then ill mess with the bclk some more.


----------



## driftingforlife

That chip is done for.


----------



## Vi0lence

doubt it. my 2600k did a TON of benchmarks at 1.5v over a 4 month period almost every night. didnt die until i put it to 1.8v and got stupid with it. this chip will take this no problem. plus i wont do that again until i get LN2.

this was only for a validation. nothing other then cpu-z and my tuning thing got loaded. did this for 5 minutes and put it back down to 1.350 for daily. it will be fine.


----------



## alancsalt

Found Unclewebb's comments (RealTemp coder) interesting..different ballgame for these Ivy chips...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> I was doing some high temperature testing of the new version of RealTemp. I didn't quite make it to the throttling point but with the CPU and Intel GPU fully loaded, I got awfully close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call Prime stable. *In the old days, a well overclocked Core 2 would lose Prime stability when the core temperature went up over 75C. This new Intel technology remains stable, even when pushed to the thermal limit.*


----------



## Vi0lence

mine never went over 30c. i feel ALOT better now LOL


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> one 240 rad in a custom loop. ek supreme nickel block, 1/2 x 3/4 tubing, swiftech pump, danger den rad res. ice dragon nano fluid. chip was around 30c during this validation. page didnt load but the link went to my email. it almost loaded it but the comp got stupid when it went to pop the web page up. took a good 20 seconds before is BSOD.
> there is more in that chip. once i get it into the garage, im going to put 1.8v to it. but i want the temps outside to be int he 20's. then ill mess with the bclk some more.


Go to the vcore wall like I did hehehehehehehehhehehe.


----------



## Vi0lence

didnt you go to like 1.95 or something like that? on a h100? and your chip lived to didnt it?


----------



## alancsalt

In North Dakota, where the car engines are left running in carparks


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> didnt you go to like 1.95 or something like that? on a h100? and your chip lived to didnt it?


Yup basically and had LLC at 140% and had no issues. haven't had any degradation either. I love Franky
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> In North Dakota, where the car engines are left running in carparks


Not me. Those pansy tick me off, serious they do.


----------



## alancsalt

Coldest I've had my place at 5am mid winter all doors open is 8°C. Thassa sub-tropics for you.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Coldest I've had my place at 5am mid winter all doors open is 8°C. Thassa sub-tropics for you.


-15C tonight.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Coldest I've had my place at 5am mid winter all doors open is 8°C. Thassa sub-tropics for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -15C tonight.
Click to expand...

Then you ought to open those windows and let Franky set some new high OC's!!!


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Then you ought to open those windows and let Franky set some new high OC's!!!


Ye, Send Franky to Hollywood


----------



## audioxbliss

http://valid.canardpc.com/2597218

Do I get in?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Then you ought to open those windows and let Franky set some new high OC's!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Ye, Send Franky to Hollywood


I'm getting my Ln2 pot soon. so don't worry lol.


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic
batch # 3233b499
ivy bridge 3570k
http://valid.canardpc.com/2597304


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Ye, Send Franky to Hollywood


Thats very funny geezer


----------



## Eeyore888

New mobo and RAM







for some reason I had the RAM speed lowered...

Update please








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2597931


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2593617



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2597218
> Do I get in?



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> New mobo and RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason I had the RAM speed lowered...
> Update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2597931



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic
> batch # 3233b499
> ivy bridge 3570k
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2597304


----------



## Anomander Rake

nothing special, getting around a 2600k tonight, my Rampage IV extreme went up in sparks yesterday, psu is dead, obviously mb and one gpu

and im getting 2x 7970 lightnings on friday:







was hoping for some good benching scores on those

Anomander Rake, 2600k 5000.8mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2598070


----------



## FtW 420

That sure sucks. What happened, benching hard or something just went?


----------



## Anomander Rake

benching as hard as i was willing before my 7970s arrive so i went up to 1.6v on the 3930k, temps where fine, max 63-64c, cpu at 5200mhz with the fsb at 131. Three 580 lightnings at 980mhz, one of them toast now it boots up but its in 640x480 mode throwing loads of arts around even in bios mb gone for sure, tried it with a spare 600w psu and it sparked up even more straight away... hope cpu is ok, since its all second hand i dont think ill get warranty on it from intel

FTW420 what should i be aiming for at least on 3d11, Vantage and Heaven on 2x 580 lightnings and a 2600k on water?

btw update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2598082


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anomander Rake*
> 
> benching as hard as i was willing before my 7970s arrive so i went up to 1.6v on the 3930k, temps where fine, max 63-64c, cpu at 5200mhz with the fsb at 131. Three 580 lightnings at 980mhz, one of them toast now it boots up but its in 640x480 mode throwing loads of arts around even in bios mb gone for sure, tried it with a spare 600w psu and it sparked up even more straight away... hope cpu is ok, since its all second hand i dont think ill get warranty on it from intel
> FTW420 what should i be aiming for at least on 3d11, Vantage and Heaven on 2x 580 lightnings and a 2600k on water?
> btw update:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2598082


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> -15C tonight.


Meaning you're going for 2V?


----------



## Vi0lence

took an old comp apart and found a pentium 4 on a asus board inside. ram still on the board and all. not sure exactly what i want to do with it.


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic
3570k ivy bridge
Batch #3233b499
http://valid.canardpc.com/2598115


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anomander Rake*
> 
> benching as hard as i was willing before my 7970s arrive so i went up to 1.6v on the 3930k, temps where fine, max 63-64c, cpu at 5200mhz with the fsb at 131. Three 580 lightnings at 980mhz, one of them toast now it boots up but its in 640x480 mode throwing loads of arts around even in bios mb gone for sure, tried it with a spare 600w psu and it sparked up even more straight away... hope cpu is ok, since its all second hand i dont think ill get warranty on it from intel
> FTW420 what should i be aiming for at least on 3d11, Vantage and Heaven on 2x 580 lightnings and a 2600k on water?
> btw update:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2598082


I'd have to dig through HDDs for older screens, I was mostly using 6 core cpus for 11 & vantage. Can't find a 2 x 580 with a 2600K result on the bot in my profile, might not have used one with those 2 cards. Got a bit over 18k with 3 x 580 & a 2600k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> took an old comp apart and found a pentium 4 on a asus board inside. ram still on the board and all. not sure exactly what i want to do with it.


Put a pot on it.
Fill with cold stuff.
Bench it.


----------



## Vi0lence

no psu for it. the one that was in the comp was very tiny. and half dead. idk how these old ass boards hook up. i think the cpu has a 6 pin for it lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Meaning you're going for 2V?


I wouldn't joke. You'll only encourage him, and if Franky breaks.....much sadness.


----------



## Anomander Rake

guys if i switch off ht on my 2600k to get higher mhz will it still count?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Meaning you're going for 2V?


I want to.......but how the heck do I get 2v?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I wouldn't joke. You'll only encourage him, and if Franky breaks.....much sadness.


He's been close enough lol. Well over a dozen times as well. Even did a 5.5 ghz bench at it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anomander Rake*
> 
> guys if i switch off ht on my 2600k to get higher mhz will it still count?


I believe so.


----------



## Vi0lence

what temps did it hit during that bench lol


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic
> 3570k ivy bridge
> Batch #3233b499
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2598115


nice


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> what temps did it hit during that bench lol


It hit 80s idled at 0C


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anomander Rake*
> 
> benching as hard as i was willing before my 7970s arrive so i went up to 1.6v on the 3930k, temps where fine, max 63-64c, cpu at 5200mhz with the fsb at 131. Three 580 lightnings at 980mhz, one of them toast now it boots up but its in 640x480 mode throwing loads of arts around even in bios mb gone for sure, tried it with a spare 600w psu and it sparked up even more straight away... hope cpu is ok, since its all second hand i dont think ill get warranty on it from intel
> 
> FTW420 what should i be aiming for at least on 3d11, Vantage and Heaven on 2x 580 lightnings and a 2600k on water?
> 
> btw update:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2598082


Really really sorry to hear that


----------



## Anomander Rake

ah its not your fault bro, but thanks for the kind words non the less fingers crossed ill be sub zero benching this 2600k friday evening


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

At least she went out with a bang


----------



## Anomander Rake

that she did just got email of enermax, they will do an advanced rma for me should get my new max revo on monday

Way to go ENERMAX


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anomander Rake*
> 
> that she did just got email of enermax, they will do an advanced rma for me should get my new max revo on monday
> 
> Way to go ENERMAX


Group whee for that;


----------



## Schmuckley

Sandy/Ivy Bridge is NOT the platform to be shooting 2v through a CPU with.


----------



## Alatar

I'm getting closer to going cold for real











Just got my pot yesterday and it'll be used with the commando first. Sadly I don't have the VRs I ordered yet :|

Still might do a test run with the board stock.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm getting closer to going cold for real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my pot yesterday and it'll be used with the commando first. Sadly I don't have the VRs I ordered yet :|
> Still might do a test run with the board stock.


Looking forward to see your results, good luck!









PS. Beautiful commando board and pot.


----------



## Vi0lence

Anyone know where.i can Get a pot for lga 478 or whatever it is? Gonna put one on this pentium 4 for fun. But cant find a pot. No idea where to look either.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm getting closer to going cold for real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my pot yesterday and it'll be used with the commando first. Sadly I don't have the VRs I ordered yet :|
> 
> Still might do a test run with the board stock.


very nice







...again don't kill my 352 because I don't have any backups









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...again don't kill my 352 because I don't have any backups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I'll try to find cheap LN2 first







The place where I get my DICE asked $220 for 20L excluding rent for dewar lol


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'll try to find cheap LN2 first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The place where I get my DICE asked $220 for 20L excluding rent for dewar lol


What do you need LN2 for? It's dang cold outside.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> What do you need LN2 for? It's dang cold outside.


See thats what I'm doing right now idle at 0C and just bench lol.


----------



## kzone75

It's -11C out there. Think I should take the PC outside and overclock like there's no tomorrow. But my fever is close to 40C atm..


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> $220 for 20L excluding rent for dewar lol


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'll try to find cheap LN2 first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The place where I get my DICE asked *$220 for 20L* excluding rent for dewar lol


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*


Welcome to Finland. The usual price is around 8€/L but you can always try to negotiate it down, get it from a welding shop, from some universities, through contacts etc. I think I'll be able to get 2€/L somewhere after some searching and asking around.

I'll see what I can do









But, because I want to try out the pot I'll be trying out the cellys on DICE tomorrow, even without the mods on the commando.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I wish i could do that aussie summer here 33c outside today...


----------



## Anomander Rake

only 5mhz more, but better ram and volts so worth an update to me Please

http://valid.canardpc.com/2598949


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anomander Rake*
> 
> only 5mhz more, but better ram and volts so worth an update to me Please
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2598949



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I wish i could do that aussie summer here 33c outside today...


Must be cooler at your place. 31°C *inside* and high humidity here... oh for the dry heat of South Oz.....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'll try to find cheap LN2 first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The place where I get my DICE asked $220 for 20L excluding rent for dewar lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*


Perfect reply. That would be robbery...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> What do you need LN2 for? It's dang cold outside.


-15° to -195° makes cpu much happier & faster. Probably keep it alive longer too.


----------



## Vi0lence

anyone have a reccomendation on a ln2 pot?


----------



## FtW 420

Pots that are easy to recommend are usually pretty pricey, do you have a budget in mind?


----------



## alancsalt

Scooter J (UK)

Kingpin DICE/LN2 pots

Koolance have stopped?

der8auer (Germany) Still going?

Phantom, Dual Wall Clear LN2 Evaporator

Not a particularly profitable product, going by the number of makers/manufacturers who have come and gone. If you've got access to cnc machining it is _possible_ to make one. I probably haven't covered all the bases here, but others can add.


----------



## Schmuckley

vince's..err..kingpin..with 1s..used f1 er summin..Ln2/v2..marksman.


----------



## Vi0lence

been looking at the kingpin 6.66 pot and the marksman. i actually like the markman pot.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Scooter J (UK)
> 
> Kingpin DICE/LN2 pots
> 
> Koolance have stopped?
> 
> der8auer (Germany) Still going?
> 
> Phantom, Dual Wall Clear LN2 Evaporator
> 
> Not a particularly profitable product, going by the number of makers/manufacturers who have come and gone. If you've got access to cnc machining it is _possible_ to make one. I probably haven't covered all the bases here, but others can add.


You sir will be punished for not mentioning OCN marksman pot into your list


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> been looking at the kingpin 6.66 pot and the marksman. i actually like the markman pot.


Alatar just bought one. But for Finland tax was radical.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The pot just passed customs (thought I'd post because hey why not). Pretty stoked even though the taxes were pretty outrageous, read $110.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> You sir will be punished for not mentioning OCN marksman pot into your list


That is Scooter J ...?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> You sir will be punished for not mentioning OCN marksman pot into your list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Scooter J ...?
Click to expand...

Yeah but you linked his OCN chubby gpu pot


----------



## Vi0lence

budget does not matter to me if its worth it. id rather buy something worth it one time then buy something thats not gonna work for me and buy a second. im liking the marksman pot to be honest. might grab one here within the next few weeks. finally take the jump.

now i just need another mobo to do all that stuff to.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> budget does not matter to me if its worth it. id rather buy something worth it one time then buy something thats not gonna work for me and buy a second. im liking the marksman pot to be honest. might grab one here within the next few weeks. finally take the jump.
> now i just need another mobo to do all that stuff to.


Do it on the main rig mobo!


----------



## Vi0lence

but i need that for the main rig. would just rather buy a second board that i dont have to take in and out of the case 90 thousand times.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be cooler at your place. 31°C *inside* and high humidity here... oh for the dry heat of South Oz.....


Out near Ipswich Mr salt Ipswich . 34c . No a/c







either . My room is the warmest should get a temp guage find out what my real ambients temps are me finks That storm we got the other day helped out humidity factor big time , adelaides dry heat different summer down there especially up in the hills Mt Barker way.....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Ipswich Mr salt Ipswich . 34c . No a/c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> either . My room is the warmest should get a temp guage find out what my real ambients temps are me finks That storm we got the other day helped out humidity factor big time , adelaides dry heat different summer down there especially up in the hills Mt Barker way.....


Yeah, should be hotter there!
No Mt Barker for me....the Mid North .....near Snowtown country..my home zone before coming East


----------



## driftingforlife

The marksman is the best LN2 pot you can buy


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Out near Ipswich Mr salt Ipswich . 34c . No a/c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> either . My room is the warmest should get a temp guage find out what my real ambients temps are me finks That storm we got the other day helped out humidity factor big time , adelaides dry heat different summer down there especially up in the hills Mt Barker way.....


Sounds almost pleasant compared that what I have at the moment


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Sounds almost pleasant compared that what I have at the moment
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Chilli Willy No 1







I havent seen snow or do a snow angel since switzerland 85...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, should be hotter there!
> No Mt Barker for me....the Mid North .....near Snowtown country..my home zone before coming East


Snowtown , they have a infamous bank vault there am i correct








Brisbanite born and bred full Queenslander


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Snowtown , they have a infamous bank vault there am i correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brisbanite born and bred full Queenslander


Yes, but cosmopolitan enough to know Mt Barker and Snowtown............(and the Bodies-in-the-Barrels murders)


----------



## Vi0lence

Yea i think i might crack when i get paid and pickup a marksman. Its between that and the kingpin venom pot.


----------



## Alatar




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*



















Overclocks are listed by CPUZ URL. Please quote the URL in applications as per Club Conditions of Entry in the Original Post.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2600061


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Overclocks are listed by CPUZ URL. Please quote the URL in applications as per Club Conditions of Entry in the Original Post.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2600061


Oh I didn't mean to post that as a proper submission







That was just the worst luck ever, validated that, upped the FSB and the system crashed. 5999.9MHz = troll chip


----------



## adroit

http://valid.canardpc.com/2600052

\o/


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Oh I didn't mean to post that as a proper submission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was just the worst luck ever, validated that, upped the FSB and the system crashed. 5999.9MHz = troll chip


Thats mistake i would be happy to make no 1


----------



## Alatar

The sad thing is that I have a 6023mhz validation file but CPU-Z always reads it as 5999.86 for some reason...


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*


Moar for 6ghz club


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The sad thing is that I have a 6023mhz validation file but CPU-Z always reads it as 5999.86 for some reason...


You definately need to find and kill that bug....


----------



## adroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adroit*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2600052
> \o/


May I get added?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adroit*
> 
> May I get added?


You will be when alancsalt checks the thread again


----------



## Vi0lence

fingers crossed. waiting on a dewar. might have one bought by unday. hopefully.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adroit*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2600052
> \o/


----------



## lilchronic

i dont no if i was excepted so here it is
http://valid.canardpc.com/2598115


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i dont no if i was excepted so here it is
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2598115


well i see i was excepted but that was 5.1 ghz 5.2 is in the house now lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well i see i was excepted but that was 5.1 ghz 5.2 is in the house now lol


----------



## Alatar

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2600411


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2600411


Youve gotta be happy with that one, did u kill the bug no 1 ?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Youve gotta be happy with that one, did u kill the bug no 1 ?


No, I benched it again with the very little dice that I had left


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2600411


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2600411


----------



## kzone75

Well I made two 5 GHz validations on the 990FXA-UD3 at least... Now it looks like I've successfully killed it. But I don't know how I did it.







Mad skillz

I won't try 5GHz on the motherboard I have now.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Well I made two 5 GHz validations on the 990FXA-UD3 at least... Now it looks like I've successfully killed it. But I don't know how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad skillz
> 
> I won't try 5GHz on the motherboard I have now.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Well I made two 5 GHz validations on the 990FXA-UD3 at least... Now it looks like I've successfully killed it. But I don't know how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad skillz
> I won't try 5GHz on the motherboard I have now.


So it doesn't even power on?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> So it doesn't even power on?


It powers on. ~5 mins later the monitors lose signal, USB ports and ethernet stops working. But the computer stays on. Can't restart or shut it down with the buttons either. Have to shut it down via the PSU.


----------



## Alatar

Tried taking out the cmos battery and leaving it like that and unplugged for a while?


----------



## kzone75

Yup, tried everything. Also to restart it again I have to wait for a while. Everything stops working even when I'm in the BIOS. Different RAM, CPUs, GPUs, PSUs, BIOS'.. VRMs look ok as well.. Everything looks brand new.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Yup, tried everything. Also to restart it again I have to wait for a while. Everything stops working even when I'm in the BIOS. Different RAM, CPUs, GPUs, PSUs, BIOS'.. VRMs look ok as well.. Everything looks brand new.


Any chance you rocked your 'NB' heatsink to one side and broke the thermal pad contact? while its running for the 5 min before it breaks you can see the temp?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Yup, tried everything. Also to restart it again I have to wait for a while. Everything stops working even when I'm in the BIOS. Different RAM, CPUs, GPUs, PSUs, BIOS'.. VRMs look ok as well.. Everything looks brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you rocked your 'NB' heatsink to one side and broke the thermal pad contact? while its running for the 5 min before it breaks you can see the temp?
Click to expand...

I've already replaced the thermal pad on the NB earlier this year.. Temps were ok (or it's difficult to tell because no program shows the correct temps for the NB. It's way hotter when putting my fingers on it) but what it showed remained the same through those 5 mins. But the PSU has been very hot lately, even when I don't stress anything. Using a 530W now with the Asus mobo and it's not even close to warm.
Think I'll buy a Crosshair V Formula-Z next week. Have to use that tax money for something useful









Sorry for being totally off topic..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Shame about the 990fx-ud3







my first one of those died in similar fashion now i am sure thats what the prob is


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Shame about the 990fx-ud3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first one of those died in similar fashion now i am sure thats what the prob is


It was a really good rev 1.0 mobo. And I was just about to put it on sale along with the FX 8120..







Guess it didn't like that.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Yup, tried everything. Also to restart it again I have to wait for a while. Everything stops working even when I'm in the BIOS. Different RAM, CPUs, GPUs, PSUs, BIOS'.. VRMs look ok as well.. Everything looks brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you rocked your 'NB' heatsink to one side and broke the thermal pad contact? while its running for the 5 min before it breaks you can see the temp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already replaced the thermal pad on the NB earlier this year.. Temps were ok (or it's difficult to tell because no program shows the correct temps for the NB. It's way hotter when putting my fingers on it) but what it showed remained the same through those 5 mins. But the PSU has been very hot lately, even when I don't stress anything. Using a 530W now with the Asus mobo and it's not even close to warm.
> Think I'll buy a Crosshair V Formula-Z next week. Have to use that tax money for something useful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for being totally off topic..
Click to expand...

You will like the 'Z', 8+2+2 and Digital hybrid VRM







....ok finally got it right


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You will like the 'Z', 8+2+2 and Digital hybrid VRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ok finally got it right


lol And hopefully get my HyperX Predators running at their intended 2400MHz.







Could only do 2200-ish on the UD3. Won't even try on this mobo.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> It was a really good rev 1.0 mobo. And I was just about to put it on sale along with the FX 8120..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it didn't like that.


Good looking board priced well too . Got 4.8G with fx-4100 wthout trying but i wasnt quite sure what i was doing then







shame , could of easly got 5Ghz







By the way hows your fever? Better i hope...


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good looking board priced well too . Got 4.8G with fx-4100 wthout trying but i wasnt quite sure what i was doing then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shame , could of easly got 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way hows your fever? Better i hope...


I'd like another UD3 but it needs to be revision 3.0. And I'm not sure my local store can provide one just yet, since they don't know what revisions they get when they order the parts..

Better go to the 4GHz club now. That's pretty much all I can do with this mobo.









Enjoy your 5 gigglehurtzes.









And fever's much better, thanks.


----------



## DontLookAway

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2602482

Just got it built this weekend


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DontLookAway*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2602482
> Just got it built this weekend



















Your whole user name is in the name field, your validation is over 5GHz
You're IN!








[/quote]


----------



## Just a nickname

Add me:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2602649

Got the build today, quickly tried 5GHz seems like the box is capable


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> Add me:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2602649
> Got the build today, quickly tried 5GHz seems like the box is capable


Quote:


> Submitted by 5 giga


Needs to be in the forum name.

Obtain overclock, click on cpuz, hit F7. / or click validate and save file.
now go into C and go into programs and go in cpuid and find your .cvf file
http://valid.canardpc.com/
type in your forum name, email and browse...

Thats the way i do it. so i can save all my .cvf files on flash drive.

or see the 1st post, description is there how to do it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> Add me:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2602649
> Got the build today, quickly tried 5GHz seems like the box is capable


what XtremeCuztoms said....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Warm enough for you today Mr salt ?


----------



## alancsalt

Yesterday was worse. How'bout your place? cookin'? Tomorrow supposed to be hot one... thunderstorm atm...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yesterday was worse. How'bout your place? cookin'? Tomorrow supposed to be hot one... thunderstorm atm...


Maaate my old rigs got no a/c gettin a new one on the 10th but i need it NOW . For me ive been sweatin it up since 8am this morn and its sill 30c at my place spent the arvo toodling around the very back of ippy melt city out there...







Days like these i wish i was at alatars place playing in the snow signing my name and making snow men..







Possible storm a coming.....


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Ah it's 11.30AM ant it's -17C outside, was about -20C this morning, and soon it'll be almost -30C outside, then it's overclocking time.


----------



## DooRules

5.4 on 3960x

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2601194


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Ah it's 11.30AM ant it's -17C outside, was about -20C this morning, and soon it'll be almost -30C outside, then it's overclocking time.


Damn thats brass monkey temps! Those temps would turn my water loop into a slushie loop









And DooRules WELL DONE on your 5.4G


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> 5.4 on 3960x
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2601194



















*Top 3960X OC!!!!* You're IN!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Maaate my old rigs got no a/c gettin a new one on the 10th but i need it NOW . For me ive been sweatin it up since 8am this morn and its sill 30c at my place spent the arvo toodling around the very back of ippy melt city out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days like these i wish i was at alatars place playing in the snow signing my name and making snow men..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possible storm a coming.....


Ah, a Darwin stubby....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, a Darwin stubby....


A very empty one damn it !







Did you get hammered by the storm ? It looked pretty narley on the B.O.M. radar , i got 2 heavy 5 min squalls...39c today..


----------



## kcuestag

Can I join?

5GHz with HT enabled at 1.43v-1.44v:


http://valid.canardpc.com/2603473


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Can I join?
> 5GHz with HT enabled at 1.43v-1.44v:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2603473



















Certainly!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Welcome to the club







its good to have a senior moderator senior..


----------



## kcuestag

What would you guys consider the limit for safe 24/7 load temperatures under this Overclock?

I seem to be maxing it at 64-68ºC (This is with all fans at barely 700rpm), that'll be ok?


----------



## driftingforlife

I think that is fine.


----------



## Alatar

Yup sounds very safe. Personally I'd go for 5.2


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yup sounds very safe. Personally I'd go for 5.2


I'm already a bit skeptical about using ~1.44v for 24/7.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What would you guys consider the limit for safe 24/7 load temperatures under this Overclock?
> I seem to be maxing it at 64-68ºC (This is with all fans at barely 700rpm), that'll be ok?


I would be quite stoked with temps like those


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What would you guys consider the limit for safe 24/7 load temperatures under this Overclock?
> 
> I seem to be maxing it at 64-68ºC (This is with all fans at barely 700rpm), that'll be ok?


Good temps for that clock under load


----------



## Just a nickname

http://valid.canardpc.com/2603574

With even lower voltage








Load temp 53C baby


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2603574
> With even lower voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load temp 53C baby



















Low volts iz good..


----------



## Just a nickname

I would like to try 5.2GHz but I am affraid to degrade the chip too much. I think I could boot with 1.45v @ 5.2GHz do you think it is safe? I was doing this voltage with my i7-870 @ 4.7GHz but I didn't care also


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> I would like to try 5.2GHz but I am affraid to degrade the chip too much. I think I could boot with 1.45v @ 5.2GHz do you think it is safe? I was doing this voltage with my i7-870 @ 4.7GHz but I didn't care also


Mate you will never know untill you give it a go...


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm already a bit skeptical about using ~1.44v for 24/7.


I used to run 2600K at daily 4.8GHz with 1.45v actual under load and that was with fixed vcore (evga z68 ftw board). it was running 24/7 for 3 months, zero problems, zero degradation. was benching it at 5.0GHz with 1.60V under load (yeah, it wasn't a strong chip) ... I would only try staying below ~1.52V for daily running *that's the intel safe spec) and it should be very fine if temps are OK


----------



## Vi0lence

yea i ran 1.6vcore on my 2600k during benchmarks @5.25ghz, never had an issue. only reason it died is i got happy and threw 1.8v to the chip to validate it.

my other 2600k rus 1.4 vcore 4.6ghz daily with zero issues. no degrading or anything. its run that way its whole life which is almost a year on and off.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I used to run 2600K at daily 4.8GHz with 1.45v actual under load and that was with fixed vcore (evga z68 ftw board). it was running 24/7 for 3 months, zero problems, zero degradation. was benching it at 5.0GHz with 1.60V under load (yeah, it wasn't a strong chip) ... I would only try staying below ~1.52V for daily running *that's the intel safe spec) and it should be very fine if temps are OK


Yeah I feel OK with ~1.44v for 5GHz HT enabled for 24/7 use, including [email protected]

So far it seems to be maxing at 68ºC, with all fans at 800rpm, I am happy with this overclock and temperatures.


----------



## Valgaur

Might have to update my franky in here.....might have killed the poor chap. Just need to get off of work and check on my buddy......poor franky....


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Might have to update my franky in here.....might have killed the poor chap. Just need to get off of work and check on my buddy......poor franky....


oh god


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Might have to update my franky in here.....might have killed the poor chap. Just need to get off of work and check on my buddy......poor franky....


Tell Franky we're praying for him.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Might have to update my franky in here.....might have killed the poor chap. Just need to get off of work and check on my buddy......poor franky....
> 
> 
> 
> oh god
Click to expand...

We have'nt given up on Franky yet.......


----------



## Alatar

Time for this yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I have bad news as well my malay 3820 is dead 01














Alatar pls make me a tombstone as well i need to greive







Thank god the costa is running on the same settings for 5Ghz







just a bit more vcore is needed . This weeks heat wave was the final nail in the coffin. Bummer


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Time for this yet?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
Click to expand...

Sadly, Valgaur has told us on the delidders thread that Franky is dead.......

Franky lived his short but exciting life on the edge, but at least we can all say that Franky did live life!

RIP


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I have bad news as well my malay 3820 is dead 01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alatar pls make me a tombstone as well i need to greive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god the costa is running on the same settings for 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a bit more vcore is needed . This weeks heat wave was the final nail in the coffin. Bummer


----------



## Vi0lence

what finally killed franky?


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*


Even tho Franky died, he will live in our hearts forever. Franky was a very brave, caring, compassionate and helpful chap. His guidance with his mega frequencies from the other world will still continue to influence his comrade chips.
Even tho he couldn't go to HollyWood, he is our forever celebrity and hero. RIP


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> what finally killed franky?


life in the fast lane.....and probably too many times into the land of high voltage....


----------



## Valgaur

Intel is so nice..... they are replacing my i7 for fwee..... I love the intel.


----------



## FtW 420

Get a pot for the new chip _before_ overfeeding it. Lifting the heavy copper will keep him in shape, don't want the new guy to have a heart attack as well!


----------



## Valgaur

Gonna show this chip a bit more love lol. I hope its a better one as well.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Intel is so nice..... they are replacing my i7 for fwee..... I love the intel.










thats very good news








What are we gonna call this one?


----------



## Valgaur

Yeah. Just hope they don't send it back. Its delidded and sanded...... so im gonna glue the ihs back on and send a note with the chips nickle plating came off with my thermal paste. And I have all the info with my chip In a picture lol.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats very good news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are we gonna call this one?


Freddie?


----------



## el gappo

lol good luck with that. If you pull it off your name is going to be Christian Ney the third. After Flanker of course.


----------



## Alatar

lmao, I say the chances of intel honoring the warranty with a chip that's been physically abused are about 0.01%.


----------



## Valgaur

Lol I told them exactly what I did to it. I told them everything except deliding and sanding the ihs. They are like. We know you aren't under the warranty. So we will start the rma process. Oh if you want you can do overnight shipping and have it tomorrow. So. They even said we need the original box and the stock cooler. Said I don't have it and he was like well were gonna send you one anyways. Lol I love intel.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Lol I told them exactly what I did to it. I told them everything except deliding and sanding the ihs. They are like. We know you aren't under the warranty. So we will start the rma process. Oh if you want you can do overnight shipping and have it tomorrow. So. They even said we need the original box and the stock cooler. Said I don't have it and he was like well were gonna send you one anyways. Lol I love intel.


Let's hope this new one coming is as good as (or even better than) Franky


----------



## Vi0lence

if you pull that off. you will be the man.


----------



## alancsalt

Guys, RMA fraud is not allowed to be be discussed in the forums. Seriously.
Please ensure the whole group knows this.


----------



## Valgaur

Im sowwy.....just got excited..... and pre exploded is all....


----------



## HPE1000

Got it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Im sowwy.....just got excited..... and pre exploded is all....


You should change your name to Valgaur The Dodgy Overvolter LOL


----------



## alancsalt

When do we get the final results on Franky?


----------



## Valgaur

Hes dead. I know sad day but my mobo is fine and well lol posted on the buddies new i5 without a problem at all. Tried fanky and nothin. Atleast my mobo is good. Thank goodness.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hes dead. I know sad day but my mobo is fine and well lol posted on the buddies new i5 without a problem at all. Tried fanky and nothin. Atleast my mobo is good. Thank goodness.


I am in mourning as well







RIP frankie RIP sandybe you served us well


----------



## Sashimi

Can I please join?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2607157


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Can I please join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2607157


WELL DONE nice clock man







Mr salt will add you fer sure when he checks the threads soon


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Can I please join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2607157


welldone mate, very nice







very good chip


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> I am in mourning as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP frankie RIP sandybe you served us well


Don't worry mate, there is still Ivy B-E to come







, I am sure u will find a crazy overclocker again when they come out....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Don't worry mate, there is still Ivy B-E to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I am sure u will find a crazy overclocker again when they come out....


Absolutley geezer i will sniff a goodun out like a bloodhound


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> welldone mate, very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very good chip


Thanks







had a good run with this. Maybe one day I'll shoot for 5.4


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Can I please join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2607157



















Low volts iz good..

















And to Valgaur, I would like to extend my deepest sympathies on the passing of Franky. I know I will miss him and his antics, but it must be even more painful for you.
His will be a difficult pair of shoes to fill.


----------



## Valgaur

Thanks for all the thoughts guys. Lol. Well atleast now we know what Ivy Bridge is really capable of now. Much much tougher than sandy bridge is. Just waiting here twiddiling my thumbs for my new chip named von volts heim.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Thanks for all the thoughts guys. Lol. Well atleast now we know what Ivy Bridge is really capable of now. Much much tougher than sandy bridge is. Just waiting here twiddiling my thumbs for my new chip named von volts heim.


capable in terms of voltage tolerance on air?









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alatar

Both would be my guess







But I think we already knew that. I'm always afraid when doing high volts on SB or SB-E haha


----------



## Just a nickname

What is the max you would go with sandy on water? I try to get the lowest ambiant like 16ish degrees.
I might try a mix of glycol and water and go to -20C just for the trip. 1.5v would be the max?


----------



## kzone75

I'll be visiting you guys later tonight. Again..


----------



## martinhal

Can I join ?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2608771

http://valid.canardpc.com/2608771


----------



## kzone75

http://valid.canardpc.com/2608918


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2608918


nice


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2608918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Can I join ?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2608771
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2608771




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2608918


----------



## DrakeZ

here's mine
http://valid.canardpc.com/2609280

http://valid.canardpc.com/2609280


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrakeZ*
> 
> here's mine
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2609280
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2609280


----------



## kzone75

Will try to get the ram to run at 2400MHz while keeping the CPU at 5GHz. It won't be easy..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Will try to get the ram to run at 2400MHz while keeping the CPU at 5GHz. It won't be easy..


Hey kzone75 how did you go with the 990 fx ud3 board ? sort it or replaced it ?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey kzone75 how did you go with the 990 fx ud3 board ? sort it or replaced it ?


It's toast. Plugged it in yesterday. Completely dead. No warranty because I've changed the termal pads and paste on it. It was the PSU that killed it. No warranty on that one either, since I've ripped the labels and sleeved it. Also my XMS3 RAM got hurt in the process.. lol

I'm still happy, though.







I'm starting to like the Crosshair V Formula now.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> It's toast. Plugged it in yesterday. Completely dead. No warranty because I've changed the termal pads and paste on it. It was the PSU that killed it. No warranty on that one either, since I've ripped the labels and sleeved it. Also my XMS3 RAM got hurt in the process.. lol
> 
> I'm still happy, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to like the Crosshair V Formula now.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thats half the rig gone
Click to expand...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> It's toast. Plugged it in yesterday. Completely dead. No warranty because I've changed the termal pads and paste on it. It was the PSU that killed it. No warranty on that one either, since I've ripped the labels and sleeved it. Also my XMS3 RAM got hurt in the process.. lol
> I'm still happy, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to like the Crosshair V Formula now.


RIP old setup







Hello ROG id be pretty stoked as well good clock too , WELL DONE





















group whee


----------



## kzone75

lol Thanks. And I was supposed to sell the 8120, UD3, the 750W and the XMS3's so that I could buy a 7950 this month..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> lol Thanks. And I was supposed to sell the 8120, UD3, the 750W and the XMS3's so that I could buy a 7950 this month..


So i gather your tax refund funded your ROG set up ?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> lol Thanks. And I was supposed to sell the 8120, UD3, the 750W and the XMS3's so that I could buy a 7950 this month..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i gather your tax refund funded your ROG set up ?
Click to expand...

Correct


----------



## dabysk

Hello there. This time i had some AC help.



idle temps:



Can I get an update? Thank you in advance.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2608761


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabysk*
> 
> Hello there. This time i had some AC help.
> Can I get an update? Thank you in advance.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2608761


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabysk*
> 
> Hello there. This time i had some AC help.
> 
> idle temps:
> 
> Can I get an update? Thank you in advance.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2608761


Rolf


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabysk*
> 
> Hello there. This time i had some AC help.
> 
> idle temps:
> 
> Can I get an update? Thank you in advance.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2608761


LOL I actually thought of that too.


----------



## anothergeek

http://valid.canardpc.com/2610386


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2610386


----------



## techjesse

I'm in 5GHz with LGA 775 and LGA 1366







Now here's LGA 2011 using Thermaltake CLW0217 Water 2.0 Extreme Liquid CPU Cooler







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2609513


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> I'm in 5GHz with LGA 775 and LGA 1366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here's LGA 2011 using Thermaltake CLW0217 Water 2.0 Extreme Liquid CPU Cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2609513


----------



## techjesse

Thank You Sir


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Havent posted a o/c here for a while so heres one ....









Nowhere near as awesome as my malay once was







better than nuthin...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Havent posted a o/c here for a while so heres one ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere near as awesome as my malay once was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better than nuthin...


Call that an Overclock?
THIS is an overclock!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Mr salt you are a funny moderator man arent YOU








I will be back soon ....come to think of it they are better than one you jagged


----------



## Mreek

Can I join ?  

http://valid.canardpc.com/2610852


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Mr salt you are a funny moderator man arent YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be back soon ....come to think of it they are better than one you jagged


Yeah, well, you'll notice I never said mine was better..but if I had to, my best is http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942297, but then that's not Socket 2011








Haven't hit a really good chip for a while now....or maybe I'm just getting rusty....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mreek*
> 
> Can I join ?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2610852


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, well, you'll notice I never said mine was better..but if I had to, my best is http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942297, but then that's not Socket 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't hit a really good chip for a while now....or maybe I'm just getting rusty....


I know you didnt say that, when you reposted my best o/c i thought it was someone elses







Rusty nah just gettin OLDER lol and that o/c is friggin awesome i like that...


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942297


That's awesome my friend!!

@ HOMECINEMA-PC

I noticed he re-posted your own run =P


----------



## Teufel9000

Heres mine for 5ghz at idle http://valid.canardpc.com/2611355


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufel9000*
> 
> Heres mine for 5ghz at idle http://valid.canardpc.com/2611355



















Hmmmm, one of those Asrocks showing VCCIO or VCSSA instead of vcore?


----------



## Teufel9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, one of those Asrocks showing VCCIO or VCSSA instead of vcore?


shows Voltage offset instead of pure vcore. and thanks!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> That's awesome my friend!!
> @ HOMECINEMA-PC
> I noticed he re-posted your own run =P


Thanks dude







yeah gotta appreciate our very own keeper of the seven lists Mr salt . Aussie aussie aussie


----------



## Legonut

This turned out to be harder than I thought it would be, but it was fun!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2612302


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> This turned out to be harder than I thought it would be, but it was fun!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2612302


----------



## captvizcenzo

I have an update


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> I have an update


----------



## saint19

Here is my first one in the blue side.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2560706


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Here is my first one in the blue side.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2560706


NICE!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Here is my first one in the blue side.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2560706


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Here is my first one in the blue side.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2560706


OH YEAH SMOKIN O/C


----------



## kzone75

A minor update.. http://valid.canardpc.com/2615555 Lower V, higher RAM speed, higher clock.







And I just said that I'll settle with 4.9...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> A minor update.. http://valid.canardpc.com/2615555 Lower V, higher RAM speed, higher clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just said that I'll settle with 4.9...











Not so minor...


----------



## dava4444

Hi.. I'm still working on it, but here's my initial results







5088Mhz/1696Mhz/2119Mhz*

http://valid.canardpc.com/2615816

Dava

*cpu/ram/nb


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dava4444*
> 
> Hi.. I'm still working on it, but here's my initial results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5088Mhz/1696Mhz/2119Mhz*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2615816
> Dava
> *cpu/ram/nb












Conditions for joining club from first page of thread:
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (No excuse for Rejected on an Intel chip, but considering CPUZ has long had issues with AMD, rejected AMD validations will be accepted, until I am advised by top overclockers that this no longer applies.)
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


----------



## dava4444

okay I get you







in the NAME field









http://valid.canardpc.com/2616572


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dava4444*
> 
> okay I get you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the NAME field
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2616572



















You got me!


----------



## dava4444




----------



## Teufel9000

managed to boot into windows at 5.1ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2615989


----------



## PuffinMyLye

5.5Ghz







.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2616764


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> 5.5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2616764


Again.....gimme gimme


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> 5.5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2616764


sweet!!!







I can't even get 5.2 fully stable at such vcore ... your 3230B rocks and kicks ass bro!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> 5.5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2616764



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufel9000*
> 
> managed to boot into windows at 5.1ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2615989


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Again.....gimme gimme











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> sweet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even get 5.2 fully stable at such vcore ... your 3230B rocks and kicks ass bro!


Thanks bro, next up for me is trying to get 5.2 stable myself. I think that's probably the highest I can stress test with my current cooling.


----------



## dava4444

lil' update @5.1.. that's the ram and NB sorted too I'm a bit chuffed







hope this translates to in game performance







hehe

http://valid.canardpc.com/2618317


----------



## ICE2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to Valgaur, I would like to extend my deepest sympathies on the passing of Franky. I know I will miss him and his antics, but it must be even more painful for you.
> His will be a difficult pair of shoes to fill.


*







aww mann sorry 2hear that.....

I dunno if i should try it yet after hear'n this.... i might stay where i'm @ a lil while.......*

http://valid.canardpc.com/2618363


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ICE2K*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww mann sorry 2hear that.....
> I dunno if i should try it yet after hear'n this.... i might stay where i'm @ a lil while.......*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2618363


Franky was given over 1.9v. I'd suspect it was more that than a mere delidding........


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ICE2K*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww mann sorry 2hear that.....
> I dunno if i should try it yet after hear'n this.... i might stay where i'm @ a lil while.......*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2618363


Yeah I kinda beat Franky up with my OCing. Delidding does nothing to the cpu AS long as you don't nick the pcb and take it carefully.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Franky was given over 1.9v. I'd suspect it was more that than a mere delidding........


That's my Franky.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Franky = Frankenstein









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ICE2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yeah I kinda beat Franky up with my OCing. Delidding does nothing to the cpu AS long as you don't nick the pcb and take it carefully.
> That's my Franky.


*WELL NOW U KNOW NOT 2 OVA DO IT...







*


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, Franky...the candle that burns twice as bright burns half as long....he was a supernova...


----------



## Alatar

Franky just got company, my 3930K is dead


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Franky just got company, my 3930K is dead


Wow...


----------



## PuffinMyLye

My new 3770K (we'll call him Flash







) could probably help ease the pain of some of your losses. Since I'm not a big time bencher I don't really have much use for running a chip above 5.2Ghz so I may put my chip up for "auction" in the coming weeks. I'd be interested to see what you top benchers can do with it to be honest with you.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Franky just got company, my 3930K is dead


How hard were you pushing?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> How hard were you pushing?


He was phase change cooling it @ 5.3GHz 1.53v 24/7


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Franky just got company, my 3930K is dead


How much would you take for the dead chip if you don't want it?


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> He was phase change cooling it @ 5.3GHz 1.53v 24/7


Thats not hard. What OC at the time, 1.6v+?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Thats not hard. What OC at the time, 1.6v+?


I dont think SBE can take volts as well as sandy bridge or ivy, so I think that is a lot of voltage.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Thats not hard. What OC at the time, 1.6v+?


windows install at stock and poof, suddenly burn marks on the bottom of the chip

my reaction:









E: and I'm not selling, gotta RMA the thing.

And I dont really think 1.6 is a problem when benching, never saw it degrade


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> windows install at stock and poof, suddenly burn marks on the bottom of the chip
> my reaction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E: and I'm not selling, gotta RMA the thing.
> And I dont really think 1.6 is a problem when benching, never saw it degrade


Lol, do you have pictures of the burn? I didn't think intel would take a chip that pretty much caught on fire.


----------



## Alatar

Can't be bothered with taking pics right now, will do before sending it off to RMA. Knowing my luck I'll have to fight for months before I get a new chip.

but hey at least I now have time to study


----------



## Schmuckley

@ stock? I think I'd be inspecting mobo/PSU, too.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Franky just got company, my 3930K is dead


Burn marks on the bottom? Where have I heard of that before?? Lotes sockets versus Foxconn.....

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=624489


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Any idea of the cause?


It'd almost* have to be failed VRM/fried 12v rail.


----------



## driftingforlife

Water in the socket again?


----------



## Alatar

Was on a new board and on air so I doubt it


----------



## driftingforlife

Oh, well anyway that sucks like hell.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Franky just got company, my 3930K is dead


WHAAAATTT RIP No 1














another one bites the dust ?


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> WHAAAATTT RIP No 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one bites the dust ?


Well.

I have to say that my 1st 3770K dead in the first LN2 session...the RMA was very fast and without problems...


----------



## Schmuckley




----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, Franky...the candle that burns twice as bright burns half as long....he was a supernova...


And like a supernova. It went Pop lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Franky just got company, my 3930K is dead


Oh no!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Can't be bothered with taking pics right now, will do before sending it off to RMA. Knowing my luck I'll have to fight for months before I get a new chip.
> but hey at least I now have time to study


Yeah only downside to RMA. The study time. /cry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Well.
> I have to say that my 1st 3770K dead in the first LN2 session...the RMA was very fast and without problems...


Really? Like 2 weeks area right?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Burn marks on the bottom? Where have I heard of that before?? Lotes sockets versus Foxconn.....
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=624489


my former (faulty!) EVGA Z77 FTW had a LOTES socket and caused two chips to develop a burn mark under it (where terminals are), both chips degraded severely later within 3 weeks tops even when later used on a different healthy board - ask me how I know


----------



## ICE2K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Franky just got company, my 3930K is dead


*AWWW NOT U2.....*


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> And like a supernova. It went Pop lol.
> Oh no!
> Yeah only downside to RMA. The study time. /cry
> Really? Like 2 weeks area right?


Well, I live in Latin-America, so, 2 weeks for a RMA with a CPU that comes from USA or Costa Rica is very good time for me...


----------



## kzone75

Off topic-alert!

Testing the "testbench"



Bored with huge cases.. But this one isn't exactly small either..







Build quality







Modding possibilities


----------



## Alatar

All it needs now is a CPU pot and some DICE or LN2


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> All it needs now is a CPU pot and some DICE or LN2


I'm still too chicken for that. But I'm sure I'll get there eventually. Going under water soon, but I need a new GPU first.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> All it needs now is a CPU pot and some DICE or LN2


This ^^


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> All it needs now is a CPU pot and some DICE or LN2


I'd skip the Dice and move on to LN2...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> I'd skip the Dice and move on to LN2...


Problem being the price of LN2 in Finland... 8€/liter sound nice?

(less if you get a nice place that's willing to make a deal, but from proper distributors)


----------



## kzone75

A liter would last how long? Couple of minutes?


----------



## Alatar

Depends entirely on what you're doing and what you're cooling.

But the price is why I decided to just buy a bunch of GPUs for the holidays while I search for a good place to get LN2 from.

inb4 Finland LN2 meet


----------



## el gappo

Might be better off flying over here for a meet mate


----------



## Alatar

Probably









I did tell the nice lady at the local AGA that it would be cheaper for me to fly abroad to buy 30L LN2 than it would be to buy it here. But, oh well. Been thinking about contacting SF3D etc. asking around for some tips, just haven't had the time.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Off topic-alert!
> Testing the "testbench"
> 
> Bored with huge cases.. But this one isn't exactly small either..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modding possibilities


Hmmmm very niiice i want one too









Got rma on my 3820 malay no probs but ......replace with another costa rica NO i want malay . No problems sir we will find one for you and you will have it before xmas..








Love their service


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Got rma on my 3820 malay no probs but ......replace with another costa rica NO i want malay . No problems sir we will find one for you and you will have it before xmas..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love their service


Thats very good news








and group whee


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hmmmm very niiice i want one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got rma on my 3820 malay no probs but ......replace with another costa rica NO i want malay . No problems sir we will find one for you and you will have it before xmas..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love their service


That's why imma gonna pay for quick shipping
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Thats very good news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and group whee


Now im excited!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hmmmm very niiice i want one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got rma on my 3820 malay no probs but ......replace with another costa rica NO i want malay . No problems sir we will find one for you and you will have it before xmas..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love their service


That's why imma gonna pay for quick shipping
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Thats very good news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and group whee


Now im excited!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I cant wait to fry this buggar....maybe


----------



## hotwheels1997

Add me please :
http://valid.canardpc.com/2622073
i5-3570k @ 5.00ghz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Add me please :
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2622073
> i5-3570k @ 5.00ghz



















Just over the line...


----------



## wholeeo

Any tips in getting a 3770k stable at 5.0 in regards to bios settings? Seems like getting anything above 4.8-4.9 involves much more tinkering around.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Any tips in getting a 3770k stable at 5.0 in regards to bios settings? Seems like getting anything above 4.8-4.9 involves much more tinkering around.


The voltage jumps increase exponentially as you get above 4.8 in most cases. So you can't just make small jumps in voltage and hope to get it stable. What voltage have you tried for 5.0Ghz?


----------



## feniks

on fixed vcore it should be fairly easy, just up the vcore until stable. where are you at for 4.8 and 4.9ghz?


----------



## wholeeo

Currently [email protected] stable. I tried going all the way up to 1.495-1.5, left Prime running over night but woke up to a rebooted PC.









I'm thinking it may be a setting I haven't messed with in bios. On 4.8 a majority of settings can be left on Auto. Not sure if that's the case for 5.0. CPU PLL I have set to 1.5, not sure if that would be an issue.

Edit: I'll post screenshots of my settings once I get home.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Currently [email protected] stable. I tried going all the way up to 1.495-1.5, left Prime running over night but woke up to a rebooted PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it may be a setting I haven't messed with in bios. On 4.8 a majority of settings can be left on Auto. Not sure if that's the case for 5.0. CPU PLL I have set to 1.5, not sure if that would be an issue.
> 
> Edit: I'll post screenshots of my settings once I get home.


You will probably need over 1.5v to make it to 5.0GHz.

Check out the list of people with the same chip as yours on the first page of this thread to get an idea as to how high others had to go.


----------



## Vi0lence

my 3770k biggest hold back is temps. mien is on its own liquid loop, i have it set to 1.325v @4.6ghz stable for daily with good temps. anything over 4.6ghz i have to start dumping voltage in it in pretty big steps. mien is delid with pk1 in and out. lapped ihs. they will go good until around 4.6-4.8ghz, anything over that the voltage makes it tough to ditch the heat from them.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> my 3770k biggest hold back is temps. mien is on its own liquid loop, i have it set to 1.325v @4.6ghz stable for daily with good temps. anything over 4.6ghz i have to start dumping voltage in it in pretty big steps. mien is delid with pk1 in and out. lapped ihs. they will go good until around 4.6-4.8ghz, anything over that the voltage makes it tough to ditch the heat from them.


Don't worry your kingpin pot prolly on it's way by now


----------



## Alatar

I wonder if anyone is running IB 24/7 on phase. Might get some interesting numbers out of that.


----------



## Vi0lence

yup. all i need is a dewar and im going to shoot for something over 6ghz for now. see how this chip does. need to buy another for my daily rig


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> my 3770k biggest hold back is temps. mien is on its own liquid loop, i have it set to 1.325v @4.6ghz stable for daily with good temps. anything over 4.6ghz i have to start dumping voltage in it in pretty big steps. mien is delid with pk1 in and out. lapped ihs. they will go good until around 4.6-4.8ghz, anything over that the voltage makes it tough to ditch the heat from them.


Have you delidded?


----------



## Vi0lence

yes i de-lidded, lapped the phs, pk-1 inside and out. tamps stay under 72c on prime95 for daily. dont want to push it more then that. trying ot be nice to it until i can get it cold


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> yes i de-lidded, lapped the phs, pk-1 inside and out. tamps stay under 72c on prime95 for daily. dont want to push it more then that. trying ot be nice to it until i can get it cold


What TIM did you use after delidding? I can go up to 1.52vcore with temps under 90. My water loop is nothing crazy either as I just have 2 240 rads plus my GTX 670 is in the same loop.


----------



## Vi0lence

primaltech pk-1, i can push it to those temps but im not going. no need. i validated it at 5.5ghz so far. not going to bake it or anything. trying to save it for ln2. last time i pushed it i killed my 2600k. may it rest in peice.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> primaltech pk-1, i can push it to those temps but im not going. no need. i validated it at 5.5ghz so far. not going to bake it or anything. trying to save it for ln2. last time i pushed it i killed my 2600k. may it rest in peice.


I'd be willing to bet if you changed to CLP on your die your temps would go down even more. But I hear you on not pushing your chip.


----------



## Vi0lence

i have liquid pro. on the inside it was tricky so i went back to the pk1 inside. never tried it outside. i used it on my 2600k and loved it. just never put it on this chip


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> i have liquid pro. on the inside it was tricky so i went back to the pk1 inside. never tried it outside. i used it on my 2600k and loved it. just never put it on this chip


If you do as they do in this video you can't fail, it's real easy. My temps went down 28C after I delidded with CLP. That was at 4.8Ghz.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I wonder if anyone is running IB 24/7 on phase. Might get some interesting numbers out of that.


I will let you know if I get one


----------



## alancsalt

I thought liquid pro wasn't good for sub zero? Didn't fTw 420 say something about that back in this thread? I use ceramique with my phase unit...but I'm not delidded Ivy....


----------



## Vi0lence

yea i wont use liquid pro for subzero. but on my water loop ill use it. just cant put it inside the chip. on the outter ihs i can.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I thought liquid pro wasn't good for sub zero? Didn't fTw 420 say something about that back in this thread? I use ceramique with my phase unit...but I'm not delidded Ivy....


Yeah, I think FtW 420 noted it stopped working at -40C. I have heard that the CL products have sub zero problems from a number of places now.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I thought liquid pro wasn't good for sub zero? Didn't fTw 420 say something about that back in this thread? I use ceramique with my phase unit...but I'm not delidded Ivy....


I use ceramique as well with sub zero but quite frankly I don't think it's good. It's difficult to get to spread well and so on.

I wonder if gelid gc extreme would be good for phase as well. It's pricey but still.


----------



## Vi0lence

ive heard the gelid is better. im going to give it a shot and see what it does. figure ill try that first. seems most guys are switching to that.


----------



## feniks

pk-1/pk-3 are terrible pastes compared to liquid metals ... violence, you might want to re-delid and use liquid ultra (easy to work with and clean as well) ... I have my pk-3 tube and stopped using it after 1-2 applications ... worthless paste.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> yes i de-lidded, lapped the phs, pk-1 inside and out. tamps stay under 72c on prime95 for daily. dont want to push it more then that. trying ot be nice to it until i can get it cold


That's what I thought. Lulz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I thought liquid pro wasn't good for sub zero? Didn't fTw 420 say something about that back in this thread? I use ceramique with my phase unit...but I'm not delidded Ivy....


Its horrible under Ln2. I kid you not me and him discussed its affects of it and it was really weird what happened. It isn't ment for it simple as that you can trust me on it. I found out exactly what it does and its kinda weird but makes sense for the metal it is.


----------



## Vi0lence

i tried the liquid pro on the inside and it wasnt thick enough to make good contact with the ihs. the gap is to big. so i put the pk-1 on the inside. i tried multiple times. wasnt gonna work. so i just said screw it and didnt put it on the outside either.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> i tried the liquid pro on the inside and it wasnt thick enough to make good contact with the ihs. the gap is to big. so i put the pk-1 on the inside. i tried multiple times. wasnt gonna work. so i just said screw it and didnt put it on the outside either.


Are you sure your removed all the adhesive glue from both the PCB and IHS when you delidded? If you delidded properly you should be able to spit the IHS on the die (gently of course) without the IHS touching the PCB. Therefore there should be no layer of CLP too thin.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hehehe i got another one







lets see if it will do 5Ghz on the original malay







settings 1.43-1.45vcore fingers crossed


----------



## Essenbe

Better yet, let's hope those settings are too high for this one. I want to see better scores from this one.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> i tried the liquid pro on the inside and it wasnt thick enough to make good contact with the ihs. the gap is to big. so i put the pk-1 on the inside. i tried multiple times. wasnt gonna work. so i just said screw it and didnt put it on the outside either.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure your removed all the adhesive glue from both the PCB and IHS when you delidded? If you delidded properly you should be able to spit the IHS on the die (gently of course) without the IHS touching the PCB. Therefore there should be no layer of CLP too thin.
Click to expand...

exactly. the ihs should be resting on the die such that the ihs could spin on top of it. so, no gap possible if done right and all the black glue has been removed. then cl pro or ultra will give you some great contact and cooling. - just not with ln2...


----------



## Vi0lence

it spins. but when i did liquid pro on the inside temps were sky high. didnt work to well. i didnt get it either. i even sanded down the edges of the IHS underneath where the glue sat to make sure all of it was removed.


----------



## Vi0lence

ok went back and re-did my thermal stuff. liquid pro inside and out. figured out why i couldnt get it to work on the inside. i was putting it on like normal paste. this time i put it on the chip itself and did a light application on the underside of the ihs. then put the lid back on and did liquid pro outside. works perfectly.

max temps i see now at 1.356-1.368v in cpu-z chip at 4.6ghz is 52c.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> ok went back and re-did my thermal stuff. liquid pro inside and out. figured out why i couldnt get it to work on the inside. i was putting it on like normal paste. this time i put it on the chip itself and did a light application on the underside of the ihs. then put the lid back on and did liquid pro outside. works perfectly.
> max temps i see now at 1.356-1.368v in cpu-z chip at 4.6ghz is 52c.


Much better!


----------



## Vi0lence

now i might have to tinker being im off work until january 7th. and its going to be cold outside. and i do have a garage. hint hint.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> ok went back and re-did my thermal stuff. liquid pro inside and out. figured out why i couldnt get it to work on the inside. i was putting it on like normal paste. this time i put it on the chip itself and did a light application on the underside of the ihs. then put the lid back on and did liquid pro outside. works perfectly.
> 
> max temps i see now at 1.356-1.368v in cpu-z chip at 4.6ghz is 52c.


Yeah. Much better. Great to hear *Vi0lence*. It does not go on like any other TIM, but it does work if you get it on right.


----------



## Vi0lence

yea i used it on my 2600k. worked awesome. idk why i didnt think i would have to apply it to both sides. brain fart i guess.


----------



## jayflores

5062mhz
FX-8350

http://valid.canardpc.com/2625134


----------



## Harobi

http://valid.canardpc.com/2625168
http://valid.canardpc.com/2625168


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> 5062mhz
> FX-8350
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2625134



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harobi*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2625168
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2625168


----------



## JulioCesarSF

http://valid.canardpc.com/2625691

http://valid.canardpc.com/2625691


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2625691


----------



## Vi0lence

so SOMEONE went shopping and got some shop towels, a ln2 pot, and a extech thermometer for the pot.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> so SOMEONE went shopping and got some shop towels, a ln2 pot, and a extech thermometer for the pot.


Gosh! How'd you talk her into doing that?


----------



## dr_dx

Hopefully this will work.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2625015


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr_dx*
> 
> Hopefully this will work.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2625015


That is very good


----------



## dhenzjhen

990X @ 5990.92 -130C http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2626695









EDIT: Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Gosh! How'd you talk her into doing that?


i didnt tell her?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> i didnt tell her?


Haha! Hope you make good use of it!


----------



## Vi0lence

yup. just need a board and another chip for the daily. then i get to have some fun. just have a few things to figure out. like a video card and which ram im going to use. 1 stick or 2 sticks. idk yet.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> yup. just need a board and another chip for the daily. then i get to have some fun. just have a few things to figure out. like a video card and which ram im going to use. 1 stick or 2 sticks. idk yet.


1 stick of memory is for validations, use dual channel for benching. For 2d benching video card doesn't matter, for 3d benching use all of them each in turn (best one gives global points, the rest still get HW points).


----------



## stahlhart

http://valid.canardpc.com/2626981
http://valid.canardpc.com/2626981


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 1 stick of memory is for validations, use dual channel for benching. For 2d benching video card doesn't matter, for 3d benching use all of them each in turn (best one gives global points, the rest still get HW points).


for validations only card wont hurt it? even if i do benchmarks with it will be single cad. will most likely be one 680 is what im thinking. or a 580 classy ultra. thats as far as i will go with it though.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> for validations only card wont hurt it? even if i do benchmarks with it will be single cad. will most likely be one 680 is what im thinking. or a 580 classy ultra. thats as far as i will go with it though.


For 2d benching I usually just use a 6800gt. The card really only matters in 3d benching for globals. All cards are worth at least HW points although with many cards it can be tough to get more than 0.1p, but those 0.1s can still add up.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I'm wondering how the 5Ghz club has now become the Benching thread?
Vi0lence, If you'd like to discuss your options as far as overclocking and your quest of using LN2 please move it to the correct section.


----------



## dhenzjhen

X5680 x 2 -110C @ 5112.41 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2627037


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr_dx*
> 
> Hopefully this will work.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2625015



















Merry Xmas
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 990X @ 5990.92 -130C http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2626695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Merry Christmas to all



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2626981
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2626981



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> X5680 x 2 -110C @ 5112.41 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2627037



















What does one have to be doing to get Engineering Sample server chips?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Just borrowed from a contact/friend











990X @ 6518.07 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2618226


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> What does one have to be doing to get Engineering Sample server chips?


Start looking for an engineer I suppose...........









Heres one Ive been working on.........

This new malay is not as good as the first one







but ive been working on my cooling though . Merry Christmas


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2626919


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Just borrowed from a contact/friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 990X @ 6518.07 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2618226


Wow







nearly 2.0vcore well done

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2626919


and that's a mad clock for that 775...







....that vcore ...Awesome


----------



## Schmuckley

I am disappoint


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Chrissy overclock not good enough eh ? what did u really want ?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2626919


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I am disappoint


Hmmmmm......Dice and 1.85v, only 5.32GHz on a DDR3 EP45T-Extreme... I can understand the disappointment, but surely it's just a matter of bunging a better E8500 chip in there? Don't let one little CB grinch spoil Christmas...
















Merry Xmas


----------



## Schmuckley

Merry Christmas ..and I believe you're absolutely correct.


----------



## kzone75

Another







http://valid.canardpc.com/2628969


----------



## el gappo

Someone needs to start submitting to hwbot


----------



## kzone75

Who? Me? It's under consideration.







But I REALLY don't like benching..

Off topic: Who's the lass in your avatar? I know it's not you.


----------



## el gappo

Me neither it's rubbish









This chick lol


----------



## kzone75

ok I wouldn't want to mess with her. Well, actually I would


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2628969



















nearly Happy New Year


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay heres a stable 5016mhz got the temps just right...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Who? Me? It's under consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But I REALLY don't like benching..*
> Off topic: Who's the lass in your avatar? I know it's not you.


Then what are you here submitting cpu-z validations









You just need to get hooked lol.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Who? Me? It's under consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But I REALLY don't like benching..*
> Off topic: Who's the lass in your avatar? I know it's not you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what are you here submitting cpu-z validations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just need to get hooked lol.
Click to expand...









Because I can no longer beat my own maxxmem scores.







Maybe the benching will get interesting when I get a new GPU. Can't OC this one at all. The CPU seems to be a good one, though. If only I knew what batch it is. Someone just had to go and lap it without taking notes..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I can no longer beat my own maxxmem scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the benching will get interesting when I get a new GPU. Can't OC this one at all. The CPU seems to be a good one, though. If only I knew what batch it is. Someone just had to go and lap it without taking notes..


I knew you would get 5.1Gigahurtles







good vcore too


----------



## Alatar

We need to get him using DICE and get the CPU above 6ghz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> We need to get him using DICE and get the CPU above 6ghz


Yes I would love to see the results









Hey alatar how did you go with the rma`d hexy and is it still snowing over up there


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I can no longer beat my own maxxmem scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the benching will get interesting when I get a new GPU. Can't OC this one at all. The CPU seems to be a good one, though. If only I knew what batch it is. Someone just had to go and lap it without taking notes..


It's written on the box it came in? Any luck?


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It's written on the box it came in? Any luck?


Yes, it is on the label on the box.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> We need to get him using DICE and get the CPU above 6ghz


Pfffffffffft just slap a H100 on the chip and go for the vcore sky!!!!!


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It's written on the box it came in? Any luck?


Serial number only. That won't help much.









Will try to go higher this weekend. Still a couple of clicks away from 1.5V


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Serial number only. That won't help much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try to go higher this weekend. Still a couple of clicks away from 1.5V


I hope this helps. Sorrry about the cheap camera.


----------



## kzone75

Nope, no such thing visible. But thanks.







There is a QR code, but I have nothing to scan with..


----------



## akajoshx1

heres my validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/2630347


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akajoshx1*
> 
> heres my validation
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2630347



















Happy Yuletide


----------



## akajoshx1

thank you!


----------



## akajoshx1

http://valid.canardpc.com/2630643
this is a update using offset


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Nope, no such thing visible. But thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a QR code, but I have nothing to scan with..


Got a smart phone? There are free QR code scanning apps.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akajoshx1*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2630643
> this is a update using offset


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akajoshx1*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2630643
> this is a update using offset


offset what?


----------



## akajoshx1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> offset what?


. 005 voltage offset


----------



## stubass

first submission, more to come
http://valid.canardpc.com/2631440









better volts
http://valid.canardpc.com/2631463


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> first submission, more to come
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2631440


2600k - $50 shipped


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> first submission, more to come
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2631440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2600k - $50 shipped
Click to expand...

hahahaha, whats so funny?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Nope, no such thing visible. But thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a QR code, but I have nothing to scan with..
> 
> 
> 
> Got a smart phone? There are free QR code scanning apps.
Click to expand...

Yes, but obviously the phone is not smart enough.









Edit: Found an online QR decoder.. Uploaded a pic of the QR code and the webpage decoded it fine. But not much info there. Only what's already written on the box. And that it is a genuine AMD. lol


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Yes, but obviously the phone is not smart enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Found an online QR decoder.. Uploaded a pic of the QR code and the webpage decoded it fine. But not much info there. Only what's already written on the box. And that it is a genuine AMD. lol


I'm surprised there's no batch code printed for a big company like AMD. I sell toilet paper and my products have batch codes printed.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> I'm surprised there's no batch code printed for a big company like AMD. I sell toilet paper and my products have batch codes printed.


LOL!


----------



## techjesse

new validation







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2631884

















You on HWbot yet?


----------



## techjesse

Yes Sir, 172.4 points







http://hwbot.org/user/techjesse/


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> Yes Sir, 172.4 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/user/techjesse/


Awwwww, for Overclockers.com, darn!


----------



## xTristinx

Got my Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/2633190


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTristinx*
> 
> Got my Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/2633190


----------



## kzone75

What TIM is recommended these days, if I may ask? Using Arctic Silver 5 now, since I ran out of Liquid Ultra. What I noticed with LU was that it had left black spots on the heat spreader(s). Very difficult to remove. Didn't think it would react with copper that way..


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> What TIM is recommended these days, if I may ask? Using Arctic Silver 5 now, since I ran out of Liquid Ultra. What I noticed with LU was that it had left black spots on the heat spreader(s). Very difficult to remove. Didn't think it would react with copper that way..


I still use MX-4, pretty decent stuff and happy with its performance...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Happy 2013 EVERYONE


----------



## stubass

happy holidays everyone. new score still with the hyper 212
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2634947


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Happy New Year Everyone


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> happy holidays everyone. new score still with the hyper 212
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2634947


----------



## pheint

My entry to the club! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2635224

Second attempt at 5ghz. First, the vcore was much too low and didn't make it past windows loadscreen. lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pheint*
> 
> My entry to the club! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2635224
> Second attempt at 5ghz. First, the vcore was much too low and didn't make it past windows loadscreen. lol


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> happy holidays everyone. new score still with the hyper 212
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2634947
Click to expand...

cheers, now to upgrade the cooling as my new years gift as i think i can pull a bit more out of this CPU


----------



## Mmmfrieddough

I'm going to try and push it further, but this is good for now. http://valid.canardpc.com/2636205


----------



## Vi0lence

106 bclk on my chip on water almost broke my score. damn that blue screen.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> 106 bclk on my chip on water almost broke my score. damn that blue screen.


Good try man!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mmmfrieddough*
> 
> I'm going to try and push it further, but this is good for now. http://valid.canardpc.com/2636205


----------



## 8bitclocker

Add me







Also looking for suggestions/tips on oc'ing my i7 3770k

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2636512


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitclocker*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looking for suggestions/tips on oc'ing my i7 3770k
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2636512


----------



## 8bitclocker

just want to update that i got my i7 3770k non-delidded to 5.2ghz with a h100


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitclocker*
> 
> just want to update that i got my i7 3770k non-delidded to 5.2ghz with a h100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2637043


----------



## General123

Updating mine
http://valid.canardpc.com/2637784


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Updating mine
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2637784


----------



## NorKris

and i though my 1.440v was much.. OMG when i read some of the voltage in this thread...
when does this cpu's start to die? lol and are any of this crazy clocked **** stable?


----------



## 8bitclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> and i though my 1.440v was much.. OMG when i read some of the voltage in this thread...
> when does this cpu's start to die? lol and are any of this crazy clocked **** stable?


Usually stable enough to bench/validate probably not for 24/7 on prime95


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitclocker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> and i though my 1.440v was much.. OMG when i read some of the voltage in this thread...
> when does this cpu's start to die? lol and are any of this crazy clocked **** stable?
> 
> 
> 
> Usually stable enough to bench/validate probably not for 24/7 on prime95
Click to expand...

thats right, you dont have to be stable, just be able to validate. like i can boot into windows at 5.2GHz on a measly hyper 212+ evo.. next step for me is to improve cooling and see what this chip can do.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> and i though my 1.440v was much.. OMG when i read some of the voltage in this thread...
> when does this cpu's start to die? lol and are any of this crazy clocked **** stable?


This one is [email protected]@1.555vcore in bios good temps


----------



## 8bitclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> This one is [email protected]@1.555vcore in bios good temps


Not too shabby for a non-k series cpu


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitclocker*
> 
> Not too shabby for a non-k series cpu


I got better clocks out of my first 3820 before I redrumed it best suicide run.....http://valid.canardpc.com/2569605


----------



## stubass

pushin the limits now, new cooling needed and scrap the hyper 212 LOL
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2638218


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> pushin the limits now, new cooling needed and scrap the hyper 212 LOL
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2638218


WELL DONE


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> pushin the limits now, new cooling needed and scrap the hyper 212 LOL
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2638218


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hello Mr salt keeping busy ?









Btw when I try to look at the 2011 leaderboard it sends me to i7950 o/c thread instead .Very weird


----------



## lurker2501

http://valid.canardpc.com/2641083


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2641083


----------



## reflavius

I wish you all a happy new year and as many achievements as I came to one of them here

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2641888

Bye


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflavius*
> 
> I wish you all a happy new year and as many achievements as I came to one of them here
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2641888
> Bye


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hey peeps just overclocked my 2500k, with no sweat.

Could go lower on the vcore etc and also was using a H100i

http://valid.canardpc.com/2642846

http://valid.canardpc.com/2642846


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hey peeps just overclocked my 2500k, with no sweat.
> Could go lower on the vcore etc and also was using a H100i
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2642846
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2642846


----------



## reflavius

Hy
Another link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2644286


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflavius*
> 
> Hy
> Another link
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2644286


----------



## lukerobi

http://valid.canardpc.com/2645493

5006.5mhz @ 2600k


----------



## lukerobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflavius*
> 
> Hy
> Another link
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2644286


1.7v?! That poor chip...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukerobi*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2645493
> 5006.5mhz @ 2600k



















1.104v? Is that showing vccsa/vccio instead of vcore?


----------



## lukerobi

I don't know why it did that to be honest... I think it was in the middle of scaling back down or something? I'll get another validation later on and post it again


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

Hey! I did it! Only took 3 1/2 hours
http://valid.canardpc.com/2646775


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutaTheLoneWolf*
> 
> Hey! I did it! Only took 3 1/2 hours
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2646775


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

sorry but my comp bluescreened after the 2nd test on prime95
http://valid.canardpc.com/2646832
there would be the stable, had to bump up the Vcore

any other good stability tests?

edit: on prime95 my temps never got over 75oC, is that good?


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutaTheLoneWolf*
> 
> sorry but my comp bluescreened after the 2nd test on prime95
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2646832
> there would be the stable, had to bump up the Vcore
> 
> any other good stability tests?
> 
> edit: on prime95 my temps never got over 75oC, is that good?


Mate CPU-Z validation is all this needs. Your clock doesn't need to be prime stable.

Sandy Bridge 24/7 stable club is for people who strives for prime95 stable.


----------



## MisteRK

wooho 5!


----------



## Joa3d43

.well, I figured out how to make the 3770k go 5 ghz at 1.384v, but is this how I join your club ?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2646997

..above is the validated by CPUID URL link

Thanks for letting me know


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisteRK*
> 
> wooho 5!












If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName. (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" in between clicking "validate" and "submit".)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> .well, I figured out how to make the 3770k go 5 ghz at 1.384v, but is this how I join your club ?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2646997
> 
> ..above is the validated by CPUID URL link
> 
> Thanks for letting me know


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey mr salt I tried to look at the 2011 leaderboard again it took me to the i7950 club start page is it just me or something else


----------



## Joa3d43

...well, this is fun ! Still running 32 GB of Ram

...at 1.392v:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2647057

Tx for all the tips on this site to get there !!!


----------



## Joa3d43

...well, on more for the road (I skipped a few intermediate runs) but now it's time to 'dream of electric sheep...'

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2647107

validated URL

5039.42 Ghz @ 1.392 v


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey mr salt I tried to look at the 2011 leaderboard again it took me to the i7950 club start page is it just me or something else


Does not happen for me. I assume you mean the Socket 2011 list?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...well, on more for the road (I skipped a few intermediate runs) but now it's time to 'dream of electric sheep...'
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2647107
> 
> validated URL
> 
> 5039.42 Ghz @ 1.392 v



















"We can remember it for you wholesale!"


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> "We can remember it for you wholesale!"


...wonder if these robots dream of electric sheep (without any fur on ?) when they're turned off:band:


----------



## alancsalt

Sheep should be fur-free woolly jumpers.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Sheep should be fur-free woolly jumpers


----------



## MisteRK

my bad, here you go.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2647606


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

As soon as I mouse click 2011 socket list , 2 seconds bang ,diverts to i7950 club ! How bizzare


----------



## Jj333 33

http://valid.canardpc.com/2636024

That should do, not 100% stable, but meh..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisteRK*
> 
> my bad, here you go.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2647606




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> As soon as I mouse click 2011 socket list , 2 seconds bang ,diverts to i7950 club ! How bizzare


Anyone else having this problem?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jj333 33*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2636024
> 
> That should do, not 100% stable, but meh..


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone else having this problem?*


Clicking through the result groups all is working like it should for me, 2011 tab shows socket 2011 cpu results.


----------



## Canis-X

Here's mine @ 5249.58

http://valid.canardpc.com/2648137


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Here's mine @ 5249.58
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2648137


Thats very good


----------



## Canis-X

Thank you!









Was able to complete a benchmark several times at that clock so I thought I should get a validation on it for my chip.....completely forgot to do it several times in the past...LOL


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was able to complete a benchmark several times at that clock so I thought I should get a validation on it for my chip.....completely forgot to do it several times in the past...LOL


Isn't there some more to squeeze out of that chip?


----------



## Canis-X

LOL...probably, but not tonight....HAHAHA


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Here's mine @ 5249.58
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2648137


----------



## JoshMck

Alright, this is my first computer that I have overclocked. And I want to get further than this and see how stable it can be!









http://valid.canardpc.com/2648498

There is my link from cpu-z, please tell me if it is done right or how I can do it better


----------



## Alatar

As long as you don't try to stress test it with that voltage on watercooling, for suicide runs that's still acceptable. Keep it at 1.5v or under for normal use


----------



## JoshMck

Yeah, stress testing didn't work! hahaha.

How dangerous is running at 1.6 volts? I had a 1.58v at 5080 stress test passed OC but not sure if that is too high for daily use


----------



## Alatar

Stress testing on water at 1.6v will probably kill your chip pretty quickly. I feel uncomfortable doing it with my chip and I run sub-zero.

SB and SB-E tend to degrade pretty quickly so I wouldn't recommend that you stress test even that 5080mhz oc again. Just stick to that 1.5v as a max since you're on water. (for stable OCs that is, can use more for benching)


----------



## JoshMck

Thanks for the advice. I'll see what daily clock I can get around 1.5v and then just push the crap out of it for benchmarking.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Stress testing on water at 1.6v will probably kill your chip pretty quickly. I feel uncomfortable doing it with my chip and I run sub-zero.
> 
> SB and SB-E tend to degrade pretty quickly so I wouldn't recommend that you stress test even that 5080mhz oc again. Just stick to that 1.5v as a max since you're on water. (for stable OCs that is, can use more for benching)


Id listen to this fella if I were you cause I nuked my 3820 going for [email protected] but I got 5432 though


----------



## JoshMck

I have taken the advice straight on board









I consider myself a complete newbie in this! So everything you say, I will listen to.

I wouldn't mind seeing if I can get a validation above 5.3ghz. But that may nuke my processor.

I will attempt to get a safe 5ghz at 1.5v. If possible for my processor!


----------



## JoshMck

Also, is that considered a good pass







?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshMck*
> 
> Also, is that considered a good pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Yeah WELL DONE dude you've got a good hexy there good clock too







I thinks you get rep + for that for being nooby getting good clock and welcome to OCN








Edit 4.6G - 4.8G is the norm from what ive seen


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yeah WELL DONE dude you've got a good hexy there good clock too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thinks you get rep + for that for being nooby getting good clock and welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 4.6G - 4.8G is the norm from what ive seen


LOL, you forgot to give him rep.....I gave him some too.....Nice run JoshMck!!









Edit, looks as though the REP machine is borked......ed!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> LOL, you forgot to give him rep.....I gave him some too.....Nice run JoshMck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, looks as though the REP machine is borked......ed!


Pfft did SO not forget to give rep + yes me likes da word BORKED







Talking about things that might be BORKED







has anyone tried to look at 2011 socket leaderboard and got diverted to i7950 club page ? Cause its not workin for me I have no idea why


----------



## JoshMck

Oh thanks guys!







appreciate that. Maybe I can end this nobody name









Leaderboard was working for me?


----------



## Canis-X

Yes....yes, we like borked too!









It is working fine for me, just went and tried again.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshMck*
> 
> Oh thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> appreciate that. Maybe I can end this nobody name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaderboard was working for me?


Hmmm








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Yes....yes, we like borked too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is working fine for me, just went and tried again.


Its not for me







. Me thinks possible hexcore conspiracy theory







OR damn you windows 8 its the only mod ive done to my O/S buggar


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshMck*
> 
> Alright, this is my first computer that I have overclocked. And I want to get further than this and see how stable it can be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2648498
> 
> There is my link from cpu-z, please tell me if it is done right or how I can do it better


----------



## Zeek

I can't get the chip stable at anything above 4.5ghz but I can run cine at 4.9 and boot it at 5 .-.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2648740


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I can't get the chip stable at anything above 4.5ghz but I can run cine at 4.9 and boot it at 5 .-.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2648740



















Eight people are in that 5033MHz range...! Sweet spot?


----------



## lurker2501

http://valid.canardpc.com/2649214


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2649214


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Eight people are in that 5033MHz range...! Sweet spot?


Might be. I would have tried again but I'm returning the chip to get a 3770k and a Z77 mobo









Hopefully I'll be able to hit 5ghz with that as well


----------



## roberta507

http://valid.canardpc.com/2649494

http://valid.canardpc.com/2649494


----------



## Joa3d43

...another run

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2649534

...according to the theory of relativity, the 'faster you go, the lower you grow old' (...unless of course you go too fast and hit a tree)


----------



## Silvercast

Here is my validation.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2649577

*is very excite*

Not only did i hit 5.0ghz, its actually STABLE O_O


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvercast*
> 
> Here is my validation.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2649577
> 
> *is very excite*
> 
> Not only did i hit 5.0ghz, its actually STABLE O_O


That is AWESOME for one of those 4170 FX things rep + for u


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2649494
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2649494



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...another run
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2649534
> 
> ...according to the theory of relativity, the 'faster you go, the lower you grow old' (...unless of course you go too fast and hit a tree)











So when you're 90 you should be two inches tall? I don't remember Einstein saying that......
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvercast*
> 
> Here is my validation.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2649577
> 
> *is very excite*
> 
> Not only did i hit 5.0ghz, its actually STABLE O_O


Really sorry, but....









Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName. (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" in between clicking "validate" and "submit".)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> So when you're 90 you should be two inches tall? I don't remember Einstein saying that


...it's just growing vertically compressed in a compact way to deal with the backwash of the incredible speeds reached as a kernel of dust in the universe







(...or may be I should just learn how to type







)


----------



## Silvercast

ERMAGURD NURRHHHH

I didn't switch my name!!! NURRRHHHHHH

I'll repost tonight QQ


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That is AWESOME for one of those 4170 FX things rep + for u


Thanks man!

I work hard to make my rig work like a behemoth


----------



## JoshMck

I thought I would add, as advised I have searched for my highest stable clock at 1.495 volts.

It is sitting at 5011 mhz. this was done from 48x multiplier through the BCLK so that I could overclock the ram to over 2500mhz. Now I need to learn my timings for the ram


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Really sorry, but....


I reject your reality and substitute my own.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2650975


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvercast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Really sorry, but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reject your reality and substitute my own.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2650975
Click to expand...

Thats very good







mind you after seeing new asrock 990fx extreme9 i wanna make an amd setup and play with it.


----------



## Joa3d43

...G.Skill Trident X @ DDR3 3900 MHz
















http://gskill.com/news.php?index=602


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...G.Skill Trident X @ DDR3 3900 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gskill.com/news.php?index=602


wow thats very speedy gonzales like....


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Thats very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mind you after seeing new asrock 990fx extreme9 i wanna make an amd setup and play with it.


I would have gone with a different board, but the biostar one was red............... that was honestly the deciding factor, I knew that I wanted an AM3+ with FX support and the 990fx chipset. I widdled it down to the biostar and a few others with nearly identical stats. biostar won with the red.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> ...About that Einstein Thing...


Funny but true:

A reading from a 3Dmark 11 run I did today: Processor speed







*2,147,483,647 MHz*







can verify here: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5552345

...this was not even my fastest run for 3DMark11 !! I experimented [ExperiDemented?] and ran the test from a RamDisk and 3DMark 11 got all confused...the only other explanation is that my 3770K goes 2,147,483,647 MHz (LoL)

...you don't even have to reject that as this is obviously from an alternate reality in quantum physics colliding with string theory...or whatever


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> wow thats very speedy gonzales like....


Faster than my truck


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Faster than my truck


That's faster than a squirrel on meth, as proven here.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvercast*
> 
> That's faster than a squirrel on meth, as proven here.


Lightspeed squirrel


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Lightspeed squirrel


Honestly gotta say rick rolling myself was not worth that reaction. I'm guessing you didn't click the link.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Barstard


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Barstard


Life goal # 456 achieved.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...About that Einstein Thing...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but true:
> 
> A reading from a 3Dmark 11 run I did today: Processor speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2,147,483,647 MHz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can verify here: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5552345
> 
> ...this was not even my fastest run for 3DMark11 !! I experimented [ExperiDemented?] and ran the test from a RamDisk and 3DMark 11 got all confused...the only other explanation is that my 3770K goes 2,147,483,647 MHz (LoL)
> 
> ...you don't even have to reject that as this is obviously from an alternate reality in quantum physics colliding with string theory...or whatever
Click to expand...

*Mooooom!! Schrodinger's cat got out again!*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvercast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Really sorry, but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reject your reality and substitute my own.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2650975
Click to expand...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Crazy salt thingy


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Mooooom!! Schrodinger's cat got out again!












I think Schroedinger's cat ate too much Austrian 'kaiserschmarrn' and thus went nuts on too much sugar









http://s3.amazonaws.com/tp-prod/pictures/5093/benchmark_kaiserschmarrn_rotmoosalm_0707.jpg


----------



## alancsalt

Sweet!


----------



## flash2021

went crazy today benchmarking...using gigabyte TL I got up to *5104.92 MHz* for a little while on my i5-3570K

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2652174


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Schroedinger's cat ate too much Austrian 'kaiserschmarrn' and thus went nuts on too much sugar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/tp-prod/pictures/5093/benchmark_kaiserschmarrn_rotmoosalm_0707.jpg


I want that for breakfast tomorrow


----------



## kesawi

Cranked up the voltage and bumped up the clock multiplier long enough to get a validation:


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kesawi*
> 
> Cranked up the voltage and bumped up the clock multiplier long enough to get a validation:


Nice one


----------



## Zeek

I needed a lot of vcore to get is validated lol 5ghz with 2400mhz ram









http://valid.canardpc.com/2653020

http://valid.canardpc.com/2653020


----------



## Canis-X

Nice one!!!


----------



## neurotix

I've got one.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2653042

Still trying to get it stable enough for folding 24/7 but it seems to run too hot (62c)


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I've got one.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2653042
> 
> Still trying to get it stable enough for folding 24/7 but it seems to run too hot (62c)


That's not too hot. That is:


----------



## stubass

finally 2GHz over stock booting into windows. not sure why that voltage in CPU-z is so low








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> finally 2GHz over stock booting into windows. not sure why that voltage in CPU-z is so low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278


If you are using offset OC, the chip is probably not at full load when doing the validation. Anyway nicely done!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> finally 2GHz over stock booting into windows. not sure why that voltage in CPU-z is so low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278
> 
> 
> 
> If you are using offset OC, the chip is probably not at full load when doing the validation. Anyway nicely done!
Click to expand...

cheers








actually i think becuase i used Auto lol


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> That's not too hot. That is:


lol, yes I envy the heat wall on intel chips.

Anything over 62c on Phenom II's could possibly damage your chip, especially over time, according to AMD. I don't know if that changed with FX series chips, most of the overclocking guides I read were written for Phenoms. I just got my FX-8350 but I guess it's just habit to consider anything over 60C as unacceptable. I suppose I should look into that and see if the limit got raised with FX.

Still, even with 1.52v (1.55+ with LLC under load) my system still wasn't stable enough to fold at those clocks.


----------



## Alatar

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2654301

It's a 8320, says so in the specification field, no idea why the name field reads just AMD FX.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2654301
> 
> It's a 8320, says so in the specification field, no idea why the name field reads just AMD FX.


You can do better....









It's kind of like my brothers 7950, it wont read as one on any software.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You can do better....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of like my brothers 7950, it wont read as one on any software.


I think it needs DICE or LN2 if I want something better lol. Might be able to squeeze 6 with SS


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> finally 2GHz over stock booting into windows. not sure why that voltage in CPU-z is so low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278


Go Stubbsy go hard son


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> finally 2GHz over stock booting into windows. not sure why that voltage in CPU-z is so low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278
> 
> 
> 
> Go Stubbsy go hard son
Click to expand...

i am going as hard as i can lol


----------



## airberg

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2654454


----------



## Canis-X

Nice job!


----------



## JoshMck

Struggling hard to get above my 5.2ghz clock, at 5.3 it is saying need to increase VTT on the BSODS, but no idea how far to go or if those are the right setting s to change. If I up it, it just hangs before the login screen with no BSOD. So I am pulled it back to stable. Any ideas with the 3930k ?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> JoshMck wrote ... Struggling hard to get above my 5.2ghz clock....


what are your core temps on stress testing at the last stable point (5.2?) ? @ what voltages ?


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> lol, yes I envy the heat wall on intel chips.
> 
> Anything over 62c on Phenom II's could possibly damage your chip, especially over time, according to AMD. I don't know if that changed with FX series chips, most of the overclocking guides I read were written for Phenoms. I just got my FX-8350 but I guess it's just habit to consider anything over 60C as unacceptable. I suppose I should look into that and see if the limit got raised with FX.
> 
> Still, even with 1.52v (1.55+ with LLC under load) my system still wasn't stable enough to fold at those clocks.


If my FX-4170 gets CLOSE to 60 degrees I turn it off and reboot, and down the voltage. Or just generally disable my overclock.


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I needed a lot of vcore to get is validated lol 5ghz with 2400mhz ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2653020
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2653020


My RAM wont crack 1ghz, its kindof annoying. I have my processor running at 5.0, and my ram is nearly at stock.


----------



## caossio

http://valid.canardpc.com/2656152


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> finally 2GHz over stock booting into windows. not sure why that voltage in CPU-z is so low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I've got one.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2653042
> Still trying to get it stable enough for folding 24/7 but it seems to run too hot (62c)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I needed a lot of vcore to get is validated lol 5ghz with 2400mhz ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2653020
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2653020


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kesawi*
> 
> Cranked up the voltage and bumped up the clock multiplier long enough to get a validation:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> went crazy today benchmarking...using gigabyte TL I got up to *5104.92 MHz* for a little while on my i5-3570K
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2652174


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2654301
> It's a 8320, says so in the specification field, no idea why the name field reads just AMD FX.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airberg*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2654454


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caossio*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2656152


----------



## Joa3d43

...not quite 'Schroedinger's cat', more one of its kittens









HOLD IT - Please see my post below

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653300


----------



## iLLoGiCaL

Vi0lence. delid, 4.8 stable daily, validation pretty good. not going to push the vcore higher on a h100. liquid pro inside and out. temps stay under 60c on prime.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2656917


----------



## Joa3d43

...'Schroedinger's cat's kitten slurped a bit of milk









5210.13 MHz at ""only"" 1.464v









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2657034


----------



## JoshMck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> what are your core temps on stress testing at the last stable point (5.2?) ? @ what voltages ?


Core wasn't stable at 5.2, temps are about 65 degrees on stress testing at 4.95ghz

Was trying to get a validation above 5.3, but can't do it


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> *JoshMck* wrote: Core wasn't stable at 5.2, temps are about 65 degrees on stress testing at 4.95ghz.Was trying to get a validation above 5.3, but can't do it


Temps at stress testing / 4.95 seem ok, but there is a 'wall' within each chip which varies...btw, what Thermal Paste did you use, many OC'ers swear by Collaborative Liquid Pro or Ultra which has been shown to lower temps significantly. I have not used it yet but will once I 'de-lid' my 3770


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLoGiCaL*
> 
> Vi0lence. delid, 4.8 stable daily, validation pretty good. not going to push the vcore higher on a h100. liquid pro inside and out. temps stay under 60c on prime.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2656917



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...'Schroedinger's cat's kitten slurped a bit of milk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5210.13 MHz at ""only"" 1.464v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2657034


----------



## staffy007

can you add me to the list please
[email protected] 1.36v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2657348


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staffy007*
> 
> can you add me to the list please
> [email protected] 1.36v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2657348


Just a heads up, the name in the validation has to match your username at OCN to get added.


----------



## staffy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Just a heads up, the name in the validation has to match your username at OCN to get added.


----------



## staffy007

I'll get it right this time(day off and tooo many beers)








5031mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2658797


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I got it too









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2650672

The voltage is dangerously high for my board though, my CPU will slow down to stock speeds if I push the voltage further.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staffy007*
> 
> I'll get it right this time(day off and tooo many beers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5031mhz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2658797



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I got it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2650672
> The voltage is dangerously high for my board though, my CPU will slow down to stock speeds if I push the voltage further.


----------



## JoshMck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Temps at stress testing / 4.95 seem ok, but there is a 'wall' within each chip which varies...btw, what Thermal Paste did you use, many OC'ers swear by Collaborative Liquid Pro or Ultra which has been shown to lower temps significantly. I have not used it yet but will once I 'de-lid' my 3770


Well the reason it isn't sitting lower is because in coolong 2 690s and my processor off 480 and 360 rad. I could get more. But those temps are fine.

Tell me when you do delid. I would be too scared to.


----------



## Vi0lence

delid isnt bad. ive done 2 allready. next one im doing like a boss out of the box.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> delid isnt bad. ive done 2 allready. next one im doing like a boss out of the box.


I'd check it first, would suck to delid it new out of the box & discover a dog of a chip that still needs huge vcore & can't do as well as a better chip with the lid, & now delidded you're stuck with it.
Or find it was a great low voltage chip that could have broken records, & now it won't.


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'd check it first, would suck to delid it new out of the box & discover a dog of a chip that still needs huge vcore & can't do as well as a better chip with the lid, & now delidded you're stuck with it.
> Or find it was a great low voltage chip that could have broken records, & now it won't.


this is true. i wish i could find a low voltage chip. mine is ok but id like to find better.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> this is true. i wish i could find a low voltage chip. mine is ok but id like to find better.


Same.


----------



## skadoosher

Hows this fora first try???
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2661430


----------



## airberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skadoosher*
> 
> Hows this fora first try???
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2661430


Barely made it! Nice job!


----------



## airberg

Can anyone answer this? Why does my computer lock up when I up the volts to 1.6? It freezes in bios if I can get past the post. I'm using a m5a97 mobo and fx-4100. It runs fine if my volts are below 1.6.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airberg*
> 
> Can anyone answer this? Why does my computer lock up when I up the volts to 1.6? It freezes in bios if I can get past the post. I'm using a m5a97 mobo and fx-4100. It runs fine if my volts are below 1.6.


it might just be the temps from trying to get the boot going. I know that those chips don't have a very high TjMax and shut down pretty fast. whats the die size? 32 nm?


----------



## airberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> it might just be the temps from trying to get the boot going. I know that those chips don't have a very high TjMax and shut down pretty fast. whats the die size? 32 nm?


yeah 32nm am3+ chip... i just dont really get it. even if im booted to windows and change it through amd overdrive with my antec 920 cooler on extreme mode, it will freeze almost instantly and then when i reboot it will freeze before i can revert changes in bios. i was barely able to get a verification through CPUZ my first 5ghz attempt. when i stress my stable 4.7ghz my temps never exceed 60c. if im on extreme cooling mode they barely hit in the 50s with liquid temp around 35c.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airberg*
> 
> yeah 32nm am3+ chip... i just dont really get it. even if im booted to windows and change it through amd overdrive with my antec 920 cooler on extreme mode, it will freeze almost instantly and then when i reboot it will freeze before i can revert changes in bios. i was barely able to get a verification through CPUZ my first 5ghz attempt. when i stress my stable 4.7ghz my temps never exceed 60c. if im on extreme cooling mode they barely hit in the 50s with liquid temp around 35c.


That might just be the limits through temps man. A buddy of mine was tryign for a OC of 4.3-4.5 Ghz and he couldn't get anything higher than 4.4 but it was due to the temps it kept shutting down to save the chip. With that architecture the thermal limits are very low so any time you play with the 60C range you must be careful. So basically pull that vcore way back and go for a nice good OC.


----------



## skadoosher

Update!!!!! i squeezed a little more out of her!!!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2662292


----------



## MightyMission

1.9v!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skadoosher*
> 
> Update!!!!! i squeezed a little more out of her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2662292


You're mucho brave son


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skadoosher*
> 
> Update!!!!! i squeezed a little more out of her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2662292










Dude..even if you're at -192C..that voltage is high..
You may just squeeze the life out of her


----------



## MightyMission

add me please,i want to see what this chip has got stashed away...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2662310


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skadoosher*
> 
> Update!!!!! i squeezed a little more out of her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2662292


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission*
> 
> 1.9v!


Hmm seems to be following what I did to my chip.









Take it easy there buddy I killed mine by doing that so back way off on it.


----------



## MightyMission

I gave up at 1.52v..it would freeze at 5.4 ghz and not even POST at 5.1 with same voltage..odd!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission*
> 
> I gave up at 1.52v..it would freeze at 5.4 ghz and not even POST at 5.1 with same voltage..odd!


What do you mean?


----------



## airberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> What do you mean?


i'm having the same issue as him. i was able to post at 5.2 @ 1.58vcore but would blue screen. i would back off to 5.1 and it wouldn't post with the same vcore and eventually it would just freeze up in bios. im @ 1.475vcore 24/7 stable @ 4.7ghz on my fx-4100 all 4 cores active


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airberg*
> 
> i'm having the same issue as him. i was able to post at 5.2 @ 1.58vcore but would blue screen. i would back off to 5.1 and it wouldn't post with the same vcore and eventually it would just freeze up in bios. im @ 1.475vcore 24/7 stable @ 4.7ghz on my fx-4100 all 4 cores active


Whats the highest vcore you guys have gone to? because if so you might have done damage to the die from the heat given off from those crazy vcores im seeing. when you do validation you still need to get past windows boot for the temps and thats very tough on a chip with really high vcore.


----------



## skadoosher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission*
> 
> 1.9v!


for a very short time but yeah ive been there......


----------



## Stige

I have to ask, what's the point in a CPU-Z club


----------



## skadoosher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude..even if you're at -192C..that voltage is high..
> You may just squeeze the life out of her


it didnt stay there long... i did it in windows with the AI suite software so it was only there for a couple of seconds... just enough to validate


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skadoosher*
> 
> it didnt stay there long... i did it in windows with the AI suite software so it was only there for a couple of seconds... just enough to validate


Thats what I said as well....... and mine died. I wont be taking this next chip so lightly now that I know what to look for one the instability levels of it.


----------



## skadoosher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Thats what I said as well....... and mine died. I wont be taking this next chip so lightly now that I know what to look for one the instability levels of it.


i dont plan on going there again... i was sweating bullets lol


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skadoosher*
> 
> i dont plan on going there again... i was sweating bullets lol


I benched for hours at that vcore lol was really fun to.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skadoosher*
> 
> Update!!!!! i squeezed a little more out of her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2662292



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission*
> 
> add me please,i want to see what this chip has got stashed away...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2662310


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


but how come I got yelled at when I had my vcore so high by you......


----------



## Stige

Some random old validation of mine that I accidentaly found löl

http://valid.canardpc.com/2615486


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but how come I got yelled at when I had my vcore so high by you......
Click to expand...

Yelled at?...that would be CAPS







I thought I just said to be careful...

Sorry, by the time I saw these guys other ppls had already pointed out the dangers..

Actually Val, you broke new ground by not having the same fears....and demonstrated that Ivy was more resilient than some of us expected..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Some random old validation of mine that I accidentaly found löl
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2615486


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yelled at?...that would be CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I just said to be careful...
> 
> Sorry, by the time I saw these guys other ppls had already pointed out the dangers..
> 
> Actually Val, you broke new ground by not having the same fears....and demonstrated that Ivy was more resilient than some of us expected..


Yeah I know lol just want people to not follow that and break there chips since the Intel report I got about max Vcore is completely dependent on the chip and the silicon so no max vcore can even be said.... but I am working ona formula for this for everyone who has Ivy Bridge PM if you want to join me in this I would appreciate it actually.


----------



## airberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Whats the highest vcore you guys have gone to? because if so you might have done damage to the die from the heat given off from those crazy vcores im seeing. when you do validation you still need to get past windows boot for the temps and thats very tough on a chip with really high vcore.


highest vcore i put on the chip was 1.65. i've only gone there once and temps got in the upper 50s with no load. always have cpuid hw monitor on. i'm 100% sure the chip is fine. i'm wondering if my VRMs arent strong enough because my mobo only has a 4+2 power plus the standard 24pin. im thinking its just too weak of a mobo to go any higher. i get the same problems when i take my cpu-nb volts above 1.45 trying to get my nb to over 2800mhz... again, i think my mobo is the problem


----------



## Stige

Slightly higher validation just because I managed to run that Black Hole Benchmark with it









http://valid.canardpc.com/2662445


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airberg*
> 
> highest vcore i put on the chip was 1.65. i've only gone there once and temps got in the upper 50s with no load. always have cpuid hw monitor on. i'm 100% sure the chip is fine. i'm wondering if my VRMs arent strong enough because my mobo only has a 4+2 power plus the standard 24pin. im thinking its just too weak of a mobo to go any higher. i get the same problems when i take my cpu-nb volts above 1.45 trying to get my nb to over 2800mhz... again, i think my mobo is the problem


Pkay was making sure I've seen a few chips pull crazy vcores including mine a a buddies VonDutch. Just want to see chips be safe is all really.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Slightly higher validation just because I managed to run that Black Hole Benchmark with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2662445


----------



## Schmuckley

Where's all the FM2 stuff? same ol' same ol' here


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Where's all the FM2 stuff? same ol' same ol' here


well maybe you should get yrself an FM2 rig...


----------



## Vi0lence

man im trying to get my clocks for my 2600k and my 3770k onto hwbot and my 3770k shows up as dead last in the world apparently. even though i can see people who ive beaten. and from what i can see the info was entered correctly. weird.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> man im trying to get my clocks for my 2600k and my 3770k onto hwbot and my 3770k shows up as dead last in the world apparently. even though i can see people who ive beaten. and from what i can see the info was entered correctly. weird.


This one? http://hwbot.org/submission/2347924_
Looking at cpu details it says 5.55Mhz, must be confusing the database. "3770k, 5.5Mhz, does not compute..."


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> This one? http://hwbot.org/submission/2347924_
> Looking at cpu details it says 5.55Mhz, must be confusing the database. "3770k, 5.5Mhz, does not compute..."


BHAHAHAHAHAHA there's the mistake! thought I read 5,55 Ghz... oh god I'm sorry I missed that...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> man im trying to get my clocks for my 2600k and my 3770k onto hwbot and my 3770k shows up as dead last in the world apparently. even though i can see people who ive beaten. and from what i can see the info was entered correctly. weird.


Joining our HWBot team?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Joining our HWBot team?


I told him to so He shoudl be once he's back on He actually asked me about the submissions first but i didn't notice... I'm an idiot lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skadoosher*
> 
> Hows this fora first try???
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2661430


Well I thought I overvolted the living crap out of my chips .







CRAAAAAZY







vcore Bump up that multi and go for 5.4Ghz








Good first crack at it that's fer sure


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> BHAHAHAHAHAHA there's the mistake! thought I read 5,55 Ghz... oh god I'm sorry I missed that...


You silly


----------



## MightyMission

guys,just out of interest,i upped the vcore and set it to fixed mode,then upped the multi and it wouldn't get past windows loading screen..are there any other voltages/settings to pay attention too?

Like with an AMD setup,i'd be watching the cpu-nb voltages and frequencies in order to maintain stability or even on a suicide mission..

LLC is set to high,so hopefully that would mean minimal vdroop...but do sandy cpu's have something akin to cpu-nb voltage adjustment to help stability?

Temps are fine,even with an attempt to boot at 1.5v,the cpu temp in bios was only 37c..


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Joining our HWBot team?


already did.









working on some super pi stuff now. did a 1m test but it wont take my screenshot for some reason. idk why.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> already did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working on some super pi stuff now. did a 1m test but it wont take my screenshot for some reason. idk why.


PM me the link just got off work btw.

Also... shoudl have my chip this week gonna bin that baby so hard... man im excited!!!


----------



## MikeG

Can I join the club?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2658248


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2658248


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2658248


Nice chip u got there









I wonder how far can u go if you pump the vcore to 1.5v


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2658248


if you ever sell that chip i want it lol


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> if you ever sell that chip i want it lol


no! mine!


----------



## Acefire

Wish there was a 5ghz 24/7 club! I would be all up in that.


----------



## MikeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Nice chip u got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how far can u go if you pump the vcore to 1.5v


I decided to take up your challege--no go. Took it all the way to 1.5 and the highest I could get is 5.4GHz. After about four or five attempts, my computer powered off and I could not power it on any more.







I unplugged it, plugged it back in, but still no go. The power light on the MB was on, but it would not power up. Self test on the power supply checked out OK. I even switched over to the secondary BIOS but nothing. I don't understand, none of the components or heat sinks around the VRM were hot or even warm, and my core temps before the failure were something like 35-20-21-22. After waiting about five or ten minutes, it powered up and everything was fine.


----------



## Acefire

Oh crap, lets avoid doing that again please. As much as I hate your 3770k @ 5.4ghz I still like you to keep posting to OCN!


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> no! mine!


bid war!!! bring it!!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> bid war!!! bring it!!


one hamster and a nice lady for the night and 1000 dollars


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> one hamster and a nice lady for the night and 1000 dollars


one of these and $1200?


----------



## JoshMck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> I decided to take up your challege--no go. Took it all the way to 1.5 and the highest I could get is 5.4GHz. After about four or five attempts, my computer powered off and I could not power it on any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I unplugged it, plugged it back in, but still no go. The power light on the MB was on, but it would not power up. Self test on the power supply checked out OK. I even switched over to the secondary BIOS but nothing. I don't understand, none of the components or heat sinks around the VRM were hot or even warm, and my core temps before the failure were something like 35-20-21-22. After waiting about five or ten minutes, it powered up and everything was fine.


That is a weird and scary :/ shocking that 1.5v did that to your chip


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> I decided to take up your challege--no go. Took it all the way to 1.5 and the highest I could get is 5.4GHz. After about four or five attempts, my computer powered off and I could not power it on any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I unplugged it, plugged it back in, but still no go. The power light on the MB was on, but it would not power up. Self test on the power supply checked out OK. I even switched over to the secondary BIOS but nothing. I don't understand, none of the components or heat sinks around the VRM were hot or even warm, and my core temps before the failure were something like 35-20-21-22. After waiting about five or ten minutes, it powered up and everything was fine.


I am running 1.5 24/7 no problems


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Wish there was a 5ghz 24/7 club! I would be all up in that.


There's really no way you can be sure everyone's clocks would be 24/7 stable.

Besides, suicide runs are much more fun









And since I bothered to take a pic, lets spam it here too











Spoiler: gear for a presentation at school tomorrow


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> There's really no way you can be sure everyone's clocks would be 24/7 stable.
> 
> Besides, suicide runs are much more fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I bothered to take a pic, lets spam it here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: gear for a presentation at school tomorrow


lol can I have the teacher steal that off you and send it to me to keep? OCN pot right?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> lol can I have the teacher steal that off you and send it to me to keep? OCN pot right?












And yeah it's the marksman.


----------



## MikeG

Moderator, can you update me? 3770K @ 5.51GHz, 1.536V
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2666193

Well folks, I had enough fun for one day!


----------



## Alatar

That has to be one of the best 3770Ks I've seen...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> That has to be one of the best 3770Ks I've seen...


it is..... I've checked everywhere and it's got the highest multi to vcore yet...... lucky man sir.... damn lucky.....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> Moderator, can you update me? 3770K @ 5.51GHz, 1.536V
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2666193
> 
> Well folks, I had enough fun for one day!











Very, very nice chip!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very, very nice chip!


Mr salt... can I steal that one and Ln2 that thing?







pretty pwease?!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> Moderator, can you update me? 3770K @ 5.51GHz, 1.536V
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2666193
> 
> Well folks, I had enough fun for one day!


EFFFFFING AWESOME MAN!!!!!!

EDIT: $1000 cpu


----------



## FtW 420

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2666193

This ^ needs this http://cdn.overclock.net/7/74/74bc827b_PKmlvpX.jpeg


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2666193
> 
> This ^ needs this http://cdn.overclock.net/7/74/74bc827b_PKmlvpX.jpeg


7ghz coming


----------



## Valgaur

crap the rest of the benching teams here... well crap....


----------



## alick

CAN I join

http://valid.canardpc.com/2666277

2700k 5ghz @1.56v


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> crap the rest of the benching teams here... well crap....


you get your chip yet?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> you get your chip yet?


either tomorrow or Saturday


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alick*
> 
> CAN I join
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2666277
> 
> 2700k 5ghz @1.56v


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


can I have another post in here Mr. Salt?


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> either tomorrow or Saturday


hmm. get that thing in. im in terested to see what it does.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can I have another post in here Mr. Salt?
Click to expand...

If you have a second chip it can get its own listing.


----------



## Vi0lence

find me a board and ill see if my 2600k will work. i want to try with high hopes. i miss that chip. lapped it today.


----------



## lilchronic

my highest oc
http://valid.canardpc.com/2663970


----------



## Vi0lence

alright place your bets. i have a board coming to try and re-birth the dead 2600k. who thinks it will live?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> alright place your bets. i have a board coming to try and re-birth the dead 2600k. who thinks it will live?


Dead is usually dead.

If it does come back, what if it tries to kill & eat the other cpus?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my highest oc
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2663970


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Dead is usually dead.
> 
> If it does come back, what if it tries to kill & eat the other cpus?


lol yea man you dont want that mobo to get infected by that zombie cpu. you know what happens when u get bit by the walkers only a matter of time before you die. lol


----------



## iLLoGiCaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> alright place your bets. i have a board coming to try and re-birth the dead 2600k. who thinks it will live?


Could have just used my p67 when it comes back from RMA. I think I'm going beat the piss out of that phenom/am2 board soon. Just for fun.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Dead is usually dead.
> 
> If it does come back, what if it tries to kill & eat the other cpus?


ahahaha


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Dead is usually dead.
> 
> If it does come back, what if it tries to kill & eat the other cpus?


It will gain there power!


----------



## Canis-X

If it does come back to life....remember.....SHOOT IT IN THE HEAD!!!


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Dead is usually dead.
> 
> If it does come back, what if it tries to kill & eat the other cpus?


ive been trying to keep it away from bath salts. but who knows what it does when im not at home.


----------



## MikeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2666193
> 
> This ^ needs this http://cdn.overclock.net/7/74/74bc827b_PKmlvpX.jpeg


I'd love to find out what she can do. Can you point me to any good articles on how to get started?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2666193
> 
> This ^ needs this http://cdn.overclock.net/7/74/74bc827b_PKmlvpX.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to find out what she can do. Can you point me to any good articles on how to get started?
Click to expand...

There u go http://www.overclock.net/t/1087013/start-subzero-cooling-for-under-200/0_40


----------



## Mekret

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2667353


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mekret*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2667353


dont be sad, take your BCLK of auto and raise is slightly to something like 100.5 approx a try again and that will push you over 5000MHz. if your game leave the BCLK and try a x51 multi


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey stubbsy whats the next chip your gonna push hard


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> I'd love to find out what she can do. Can you point me to any good articles on how to get started?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> There u go http://www.overclock.net/t/1087013/start-subzero-cooling-for-under-200/0_40


Dhenz has provided the link. I see your cpu is delidded, if going subzero do not use the liquid metal TIM like liquid pro or ultra, that stuff doesn't do well when frozen.
Gelid extreme would be best for subzero, ceramique also works well for everything but full pot ln2.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> There u go http://www.overclock.net/t/1087013/start-subzero-cooling-for-under-200/0_40


thanks mate for pointing out this link, subzero cooling is something i plan to get into this year since my early retirement









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey stubbsy whats the next chip your gonna push hard


hey mate, prob see what this i5-3570k can do after the weekend


----------



## Valgaur

got my new chip and am playing around with it. got 4.7 ghz at 1.23 so far. looking good though!


----------



## MikeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> There u go http://www.overclock.net/t/1087013/start-subzero-cooling-for-under-200/0_40


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Dhenz has provided the link. I see your cpu is delidded, if going subzero do not use the liquid metal TIM like liquid pro or ultra, that stuff doesn't do well when frozen.
> Gelid extreme would be best for subzero, ceramique also works well for everything but full pot ln2.


Thanks FtW for pointing that out, and thank you Dhenz for providing the link. It will be a while before I actually do it, if I do it. I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## jeman114

http://valid.canardpc.com/2667738


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeman114*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2667738


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Its good to see a 3820 up in the 5's


----------



## FtW 420

I see a fair number of 3820 screens at 5ghz & up over in the cpu section, gotta get em posting in here...

edit: just realized a lot of them are yours...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mekret*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2667353


Stubass is right. Put bclk at 101 yet?


----------



## josephimports

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2667820

5GHz @ 1.27v SuperPI 1M


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2667820
> 
> 5GHz @ 1.27v SuperPI 1M


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2667820
> 
> 5GHz @ 1.27v SuperPI 1M












Must try not to PM bomb with offers .....

Just PM me an asking price please.
Pretty please with naked women on top


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must try not to PM bomb with offers .....
> 
> Just PM me an asking price please.
> Pretty please with naked women on top


aka... FtW will pay 1G for that chip.


----------



## Valgaur

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2667923

Hiya! and very dirty OC btw....


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2667820
> 
> 5GHz @ 1.27v SuperPI 1M
> [/q
> Damn nice chip! please don't kill it!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2667923
> 
> Hiya! and very dirty OC btw....


----------



## MikeG

Hi Alan, can you update my listing?

3770K @5.607GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2669381


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> Hi Alan, can you update my listing?
> 
> 3770K @5.607GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2669381


wow


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> Hi Alan, can you update my listing?
> 
> 3770K @5.607GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2669381


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> Hi Alan, can you update my listing?
> 
> 3770K @5.607GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2669381


Wooohaaaaaaa thats amazing


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> Hi Alan, can you update my listing?
> 
> 3770K @5.607GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2669381


FULLY SICK


----------



## Alatar

Only had about half an hour and had to talk and explain stuff while OCing so here's a quick validation even though I had some technical difficulties most of the time









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2669674


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Only had about half an hour and had to talk and explain stuff while OCing so here's a quick validation even though I had some technical difficulties most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2669674


nice







LN2 i take it? this year i plan to build a bench and start doing some LN2 runs


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LN2 i take it? this year i plan to build a bench and start doing some LN2 runs


Yeah but my validation is pathetic for LN2









But oh well, better than nothing, gotta get some myself so I have time to work out any problems etc.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Only had about half an hour and had to talk and explain stuff while OCing so here's a quick validation even though I had some technical difficulties most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2669674


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LN2 i take it? this year i plan to build a bench and start doing some LN2 runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah but my validation is pathetic for LN2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But oh well, better than nothing, gotta get some myself so I have time to work out any problems etc.
Click to expand...

oh, well for me my first goal is to break 6GHz lol. ahh yes from what i have seen in my research/following well for a FX-8320 ok a bit on the low side







but to me your out there doing it. i cant wait to go sub-zero and do runs on different platforms. first step is to find a pot here in thailand or maybe order from abroad. not sure on where yet.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yeah but my validation is pathetic for LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But oh well, better than nothing, gotta get some myself so I have time to work out any problems etc.


GOOD WORK 6ghz + Nothin wrong with dat








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> oh, well for me my first goal is to break 6GHz lol. ahh yes from what i have seen in my research/following well for a FX-8320 ok a bit on the low side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but to me your out there doing it. i cant wait to go sub-zero and do runs on different platforms. first step is to find a pot here in thailand or maybe order from abroad. not sure on where yet.


I like where you are going with that stubbsy


----------



## stubass

well i am in need of a hobbie and i have fallen in love with benching, i think getting into sub-xero runs is somthing i will enjoy


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> well i am in need of a hobbie and i have fallen in love with benching, i think getting into sub-xero runs is somthing i will enjoy


Hell yes that's the spirit







What are you running chip wise now ?


----------



## stubass

3570k but yet to try it out. want to try it on air w/o delidding. go from there


----------



## Alatar

I wouldn't recommend delidding if you plan on running it with sub-zero stuff.


----------



## Geeboi

here's my validation









http://valid.canardpc.com/2670054

http://valid.canardpc.com/2670054


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend delidding if you plan on running it with sub-zero stuff.


yep, i hear ya! have heard this before from possibly you and others


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geeboi*
> 
> here's my validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2670054
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2670054


----------



## Joa3d43

...new mobo (Maximus V Extr), still keeping the 'lid on'and staying below 1.5v until my custom w-loop is done









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2671862


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...new mobo (Maximus V Extr), still keeping the 'lid on'and staying below 1.5v until my custom w-loop is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2671862


----------



## MikeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...new mobo (Maximus V Extr), still keeping the 'lid on'and staying below 1.5v until my custom w-loop is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2671862


Sweet!


----------



## alex-tpc

Update after delidding. 5632.18 MHz (102.4 * 55) 2C2T @ 1.6v (1.575 in bios with 100%LLC).









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2670416

Proc could do SPI 32 M @1.216v (1.205v on bios with 75%LLC)


Could probably do wonders sub-zero but haven't done that for a long time now (too lazy to prep boards) and wanted to have it for even better 24/7 use so decided to delid. Can now use it 5.2Ghz 24/7 (Lynx stable).


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex-tpc*
> 
> Update after delidding. 5632.18 MHz (102.4 * 55) 2C2T @ 1.6v (1.575 in bios with 100%LLC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2670416
> 
> Proc could do SPI 32 M @1.216v (1.205v on bios with 75%LLC)
> *img snip*
> 
> Could probably do wonders sub-zero but haven't done that for a long time now (too lazy to prep boards) and wanted to have it for even better 24/7 use so decided to delid. Can now use it 5.2Ghz 24/7 (Lynx stable).


----------



## Joa3d43

...Thanks !







The CoolLab items were ordered a week ago from Germany...eventually it will make its way to Canada's West Coast and past customs...got most of the water-cooling items ready to go so by the end of February, I hope todelid, add the custom-loop and then see what she can really do


----------



## Himo5

Is anyone else getting this report about valid.canardpc.com? Apparently there was a banner on that site which was serving malware. Has anyone gone ahead through the 'Ignore this warning' link, and if so, what happened?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else getting this report about valid.canardpc.com? Apparently there was a banner on that site which was serving malware. Has anyone gone ahead through the 'Ignore this warning' link, and if so, what happened?


http://valid.canardpc.com/
works just fine, no issues for me


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/
> works just fine, no issues for me


this issue was just fixed not long ago.


----------



## Joa3d43

...didn't mean to go over 1.5v...oops http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2673163


----------



## NorKris

when u guys are clocking so high, is it any performance gain in overclocking the bus speed? (intel) and not just the cpu..?


----------



## Joa3d43

...the higher your multiplier, the narrower the band of BCLK to play with, especially re PCI_E...bus overclocks used to have great value as they not only speed up your CPU but all sub systems (ie graphics), but with the latest generation of chips and very high multipliers, as stated, much less room to play with...we just OC the bus a bit to avoid sitting at 5.1999.99 or 5.299.99 - soooo anoying when that happens


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...the higher your multiplier, the narrower the band of BCLK to play with, especially re PCI_E...bus overclocks used to have great value as they not only speed up your CPU but all sub systems (ie graphics), but with the latest generation of chips and very high multipliers, as stated, much less room to play with...we just OC the bus a bit to avoid sitting at 5.1999.99 or 5.299.99 - soooo anoying when that happens


okey, 100 in bus times 50 in multi will make a 5Ghz cpu speed,
but will a combination of lower multi and Higher Bus speed, so it reaches 5Ghz that way be any performance gain? for games, benchmarks..
will guess it makes voltage on the cpu stay the same


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> when u guys are clocking so high, is it any performance gain in overclocking the bus speed? (intel) and not just the cpu..?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...the higher your multiplier, the narrower the band of BCLK to play with, especially re PCI_E...bus overclocks used to have great value as they not only speed up your CPU but all sub systems (ie graphics), but with the latest generation of chips and very high multipliers, as stated, much less room to play with...we just OC the bus a bit to avoid sitting at 5.1999.99 or 5.299.99 - soooo anoying when that happens


Before sandy & ivy bridge most cpus had a limited multi, so once that was reached you had to use higher bclk to overclock higher.
Sandy had an unlocked multi, but each chip had it's own max multi, & memory limited to 2133mhz. Using the bclk could allow a bit more cpu & memory speed at the max multi.
With ivy bridge & extreme cooling, higher bclk can get past cold boot bugs. With normal cooling like sandy it can give a bit extra cpu & memory speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> okey, 100 in bus times 50 in multi will make a 5Ghz cpu speed,
> but will a combination of lower multi and Higher Bus speed, so it reaches 5Ghz that way be any performance gain? for games, benchmarks..
> will guess it makes voltage on the cpu stay the same


It isn't too helpful if it ends up at the same cpu, memory clocks & voltage. The bclk is also tied to the pci-e & sata frequencies so overclocks those at the same time,some drives, gpus, etc. may not like higher frequencies.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...didn't mean to go over 1.5v...oops http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2673163


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

Finally was able to push it to 5Ghz.

TheMadHerbalist
i7-3930K @ 5000 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2674209


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadHerbalist*
> 
> Finally was able to push it to 5Ghz.
> 
> TheMadHerbalist
> i7-3930K @ 5000 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2674209


----------



## Silvercast

CAN I GET A WHAT WHAT









http://valid.canardpc.com/2674437

5.2ghz!

I now have the 2nd fastest FX4170 on record.

EDIT : I think cpuz is going crazy, that is CERTAINLY not at .9 volts o_o


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvercast*
> 
> CAN I GET A WHAT WHAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2674437
> 
> 5.2ghz!
> 
> I now have the 2nd fastest FX4170 on record.
> 
> EDIT : I think cpuz is going crazy, that is CERTAINLY not at .9 volts o_o



















*WHAT WHAT







*


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAT WHAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just made my night ^


----------



## Himo5

Is there room for us'ns?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2674903


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Is there room for us'ns?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2674903



















*







Us'ns are IN!







*


----------



## MikeG

What is the max recommended voltage for VCCIO on a 3770K on air? There is a chart posted on many forums that says the Intel recommended max is 1.08V however, my BIOS wants to set this to 1.25V. If I have my BIOS settings on auto and set my memory speed to 2200MHz or less, my BIOS will set VCCIO to 1.05V and VCCSA to 0.92V however, if I set my memory speed to 2400MHz or higher, then my BIOS will set VCCIO to 1.25V and VCCSA to 1.0V. That's quite a jump, is this normal? I have an MSI Z77 MPower motherboard and Avexir 2400MHz Z77 MPower optimized RAM.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> What is the max recommended voltage for VCCIO on a 3770K on air? There is a chart posted on many forums that says the Intel recommended max is 1.08V however, my BIOS wants to set this to 1.25V. If I have my BIOS settings on auto and set my memory speed to 2200MHz or less, my BIOS will set VCCIO to 1.05V and VCCSA to 0.92V however, if I set my memory speed to 2400MHz or higher, then my BIOS will set VCCIO to 1.25V and VCCSA to 1.0V. That's quite a jump, is this normal? I have an MSI Z77 MPower motherboard and Avexir 2400MHz Z77 MPower optimized RAM.


I did notice that the 17.5 bios does auto set the vccio to 1.25V, where at the same memory speed on the 17.4b4 bios sets it at 1.05V.
Instead of leaving auto I just set it manually on the newer bios.


----------



## DevinR

count me in please!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2675550


----------



## MikeG

MSI just sent me a V17.7B2 to try--same problem. So at least I know it is a problem and that is too much voltage--correct? It could explain why my mobo shut down unexpectedly last week and would not not power up again until several minutes later. I have to hand it to MSI though, both times I've contacted them, they got back to me within one or two hours.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> MSI just sent me a V17.7B2 to try--same problem. So at least I know it is a problem and that is too much voltage--correct? It could explain why my mobo shut down unexpectedly last week and would not not power up again until several minutes later. I have to hand it to MSI though, both times I've contacted them, they got back to me within one or two hours.


Glad it's discovered before it does even more damage. I'm surprised MSI could make a mistake like this in designs.


----------



## Valgaur

Hehehehehe having some fun on bclk right now.... chip really does like it after all! Gonna get 5 giggles at 1.35 vcore here in a sec

Never mind... got really close but didn't want to go above bclk 109.3 always crashes at that. Got 4.9 at 1.35vcore though!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevinR*
> 
> count me in please!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2675550


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> MSI just sent me a V17.7B2 to try--same problem. So at least I know it is a problem and that is too much voltage--correct? It could explain why my mobo shut down unexpectedly last week and would not not power up again until several minutes later. I have to hand it to MSI though, both times I've contacted them, they got back to me within one or two hours.


Most cpus & mem kits will not need that much for normal overclocks, z77 boards can be as picky about too much voltage as they are with not enough, so may explain the shutdown. Running 5.5Ghz with 2600mhz + mem I still don't need 1.25V vccio with the mpower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Glad it's discovered before it does even more damage. I'm surprised MSI could make a mistake like this in designs.


Don't think it's actually enough to damage anything, but it is overkill & should be fixed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hehehehehe having some fun on bclk right now.... chip really does like it after all! Gonna get 5 giggles at 1.35 vcore here in a sec
> 
> Never mind... got really close but didn't want to go above bclk 109.3 always crashes at that. Got 4.9 at 1.35vcore though!


Not bad, for playing with bclk you can also try different gpus & HDDs. Think all my gpus are ok with at least 110, I do have one ssd that really doesn't like higher than 109 though & bugs out when higher.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mekret*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2667353


don't be askeered to raise that vcore a lil bit








oh.,.and the bclck or multi one..








Someday I might have something for in here


----------



## DevinR

just thought id let you know you got my proof link wrong in the spreadsheet


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevinR*
> 
> just thought id let you know you got my proof link wrong in the spreadsheet


----------



## DaftConspiracy

I had to disable 2 cores, but I got it
http://valid.canardpc.com/2678327


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaftConspiracy*
> 
> I had to disable 2 cores, but I got it
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2678327


Nice.. and i see 1 post, Welcome to OCN.... and Hello Neighbor...


----------



## DaftConspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Nice.. and i see 1 post, Welcome to OCN.... and Hello Neighbor...


Hi, thanks for the welcome. A couple of my posts in another thread seem to have disappeared...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaftConspiracy*
> 
> I had to disable 2 cores, but I got it
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2678327


----------



## DevinR

DaftConspiracy if you push your FSB alot more and you multiplier a little less underclock your ram to 1333 and get your voltages up alot more you could have done it on 4 cores no prob... atleast u should be able to but all chips are different


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevinR*
> 
> DaftConspiracy if you push your FSB alot more and you multiplier a little less underclock your ram to 1333 and get your voltages up alot more you could have done it on 4 cores no prob... atleast u should be able to but all chips are different


So, the lower the ram is clocked, the highger you can push your CPU clock?


----------



## SmokeyMcBong

Evening Guys,.

Was playing around with some voltages and temps tonight and managed this validation .....

http://valid.canardpc.com/2679602

..... Can i be in ?









Thanks guys


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvercast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DevinR*
> 
> DaftConspiracy if you push your FSB alot more and you multiplier a little less underclock your ram to 1333 and get your voltages up alot more you could have done it on 4 cores no prob... atleast u should be able to but all chips are different
> 
> 
> 
> So, the lower the ram is clocked, the highger you can push your CPU clock?
Click to expand...

Usually, you would overclock CPU with RAM low. Get your maximum CPU, then you can OC/tune your RAM settings......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeyMcBong*
> 
> Evening Guys,.
> 
> Was playing around with some voltages and temps tonight and managed this validation .....
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2679602
> 
> ..... Can i be in ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys


----------



## SmokeyMcBong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Wow that was quick !! Thanks mate !









I may push for a little further tomorrow, will see how cold tomorrow night gets









Thanks again mate !


----------



## Hemi177

5ghz on my 2500K.









http://valid.canardpc.com/2679632

Also, what sort of life can I expect out of this chip if I was to run this 24/7? Planning on upgrading within the year. Temperatures are well within what I am comfortable with running prime95 small ffts.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRoR*
> 
> 5ghz on my 2500K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2679632
> 
> Also, what sort of life can I expect out of this chip if I was to run this 24/7? Planning on upgrading within the year. Temperatures are well within what I am comfortable with running prime95 small ffts.


I see you have closed loop water on yr CPU. On average I'd say as long as temps are OK you'd be fine, but that said, there's no absolute guarantee of anything in this life. (Oh yeah, maybe birth, death and taxes......)


----------



## DaftConspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thanks


----------



## DaftConspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevinR*
> 
> DaftConspiracy if you push your FSB alot more and you multiplier a little less underclock your ram to 1333 and get your voltages up alot more you could have done it on 4 cores no prob... atleast u should be able to but all chips are different


Thanks, will try that


----------



## Bogd4n

This is what I've done last night...








Air cooling, low ambient temp. Reaching 5Ghz for the first time.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2680124


----------



## Xinoxide

http://valid.canardpc.com/2680621



Not stable quite yet. Building a WC loop, and planning to delid as well.


----------



## MikeG

I noticed while overclocking my RAM that my BIOS if set to auto, will set VCCIO to 1.25V and VCCSA to 1.0V. It does this for memory speeds 2400MHz and above. Anything below that and it will set VCCIO to 1.05V and VCCSA to 0.92V. I have an i7-3770K and an MSI Z77 MPower motherboard, and was concerned that the VCCIO voltage my BIOS was setting was too high, as there is a table that is posted on most forums that says the Intel recommended max for VCCIO is 1.08V. I contacted MSI and asked them whether this was a bug. They responded right away, within an hour, and sent me a new beta BIOS to try. It too had the same problem (if it is a problem), and I notified MSI. It took a couple days this time to get a reply as they probably forwarded my request to 2nd level support , but I just got the following reply this morning:

"Hi Michael, BIOS will auto adjust the VCCIO/VCCSA/ DDR voltage when DDR speed is over-clocking. It is the fine tuned parameters after our HQ's continuous testing over time. Please leave the settings on auto setting if the system can work normally with such OC condition, thank you."

So my question to all of you gurus out there is what do you think? If those are the recommended values, then I probably should be using them.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> This is what I've done last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air cooling, low ambient temp. Reaching 5Ghz for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2680124



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2680621
> 
> 
> 
> Not stable quite yet. Building a WC loop, and planning to delid as well.



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> I noticed while overclocking my RAM that my BIOS if set to auto, will set VCCIO to 1.25V and VCCSA to 1.0V. It does this for memory speeds 2400MHz and above. Anything below that and it will set VCCIO to 1.05V and VCCSA to 0.92V. I have an i7-3770K and an MSI Z77 MPower motherboard, and was concerned that the VCCIO voltage my BIOS was setting was too high, as there is a table that is posted on most forums that says the Intel recommended max for VCCIO is 1.08V. I contacted MSI and asked them whether this was a bug. They responded right away, within an hour, and sent me a new beta BIOS to try. It too had the same problem (if it is a problem), and I notified MSI. It took a couple days this time to get a reply as they probably forwarded my request to 2nd level support , but I just got the following reply this morning:
> 
> "Hi Michael, BIOS will auto adjust the VCCIO/VCCSA/ DDR voltage when DDR speed is over-clocking. It is the fine tuned parameters after our HQ's continuous testing over time. Please leave the settings on auto setting if the system can work normally with such OC condition, thank you."
> 
> So my question to all of you gurus out there is what do you think? If those are the recommended values, then I probably should be using them.


All CPUs are individuals, so I am skeptical of one volt setting suits all. The situation in the past has been that AUTO inevitably overvolts to cover weaker chips. RAM is not all the same either. If It was me overclocking your chip I would be testing to see how low a volts I could get away with in each setting. Maybe MSI are different, I don't know. Is there a club/info/discussion topic for your mobo? If so I'd ask there too.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> All CPUs are individuals, so I am skeptical of one volt setting suits all. The situation in the past has been that AUTO inevitably overvolts to cover weaker chips. RAM is not all the same either. If It was me overclocking your chip I would be testing to see how low a volts I could get away with in each setting.


I second this. This is actually the fun of overclocking: to get the most performance with the least amount of resources spent.

You don't have to live with the huge margin for error in the manufacturer settings by doing precise adjustments yourself.


----------



## chann3l

Hopefully you can add me to the club

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2683326


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Hopefully you can add me to the club
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2683326


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


That was fast awesome thanks


----------



## Silvercast

Expect some crazy kind of submission from me tonight >.>


----------



## basumba01

Count me in Please









http://valid.canardpc.com/2683529


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *basumba01*
> 
> Count me in Please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2683529


----------



## basumba01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


@alancsalt - Thanks!


----------



## justanoldman

Hello, my new chip would like to join if possible:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2683687


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Hello, my new chip would like to join if possible:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2683687



















Very nice going..


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice going..


Thanks.
I could never had done it without the help of a lot of great people on this site.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Hello, my new chip would like to join if possible:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2683687


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Thanks.
> I could never had done it without the help of a lot of great people on this site.


aaaaaw yeah! That delidding helps all the peoples OC's!!!!!


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> aaaaaw yeah! That delidding helps all the peoples OC's!!!!!


Ya it does


----------



## staffy007

can i have my max oc updated please

5103.94 50 x 102 @1.456v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2683710


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> aaaaaw yeah! That delidding helps all the peoples OC's!!!!!


*Ivy Bridge* OCs. (and would that be just for air and water?)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staffy007*
> 
> can i have my max oc updated please
> 
> 5103.94 50 x 102 @1.456v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2683710


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *Ivy Bridge* OCs. (and would that be just for air and water?)


Yeah just air and water lol. no LN2 help for the benchers lol. Just wait for this summer for my LN2 fun Mr. Salt


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yeah just air and water lol. no LN2 help for the benchers lol. Just wait for this summer for my LN2 fun Mr. Salt


Does that mean you'll get an LN2 only chip?


----------



## Zeek

tehe









http://valid.canardpc.com/2684663


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Does that mean you'll get an LN2 only chip?


yuppers! just need to wait for the summer


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> tehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2684663


----------



## Zeek

That was fast







Might try to get it a little higher next time but I think that's my limit


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yeah just air and water lol. no LN2 help for the benchers lol. Just wait for this summer for my LN2 fun Mr. Salt


In the summer you will get the cpu pot, have the 3770k all cold & overclocked high, & then start looking at your air/water cooled gpus & wish it was winter for 3d benching...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> In the summer you will get the cpu pot, have the 3770k all cold & overclocked high, & then start looking at your air/water cooled gpus & wish it was winter for 3d benching...


yeah... basically I cant wait. Im so excited for all the fun this summer. so many cpu's and gpu's to bench.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> In the summer you will get the cpu pot, have the 3770k all cold & overclocked high, & then start looking at your air/water cooled gpus & wish it was winter for 3d benching...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah... basically I cant wait. Im so excited for all the fun this summer. so many cpu's and gpu's to bench.
Click to expand...

i am same, excited myself mostly CPU's for me. next month i will order a OCN marksman pot


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i am same, excited myself mostly CPU's for me. next month i will order a OCN marksman pot


Great pots! Won't help too much with the sandy, your wife's rig will be faster than any of her friends' though!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i am same, excited myself mostly CPU's for me. next month i will order a OCN marksman pot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Great pots! Won't help too much with the sandy, your wife's rig will be faster than any of her friends' though!


I'm gonna get the same pot as well very excited to do some awesome gpu's as well and get those pots. all the LN2 fun


----------



## jdm317

http://valid.canardpc.com/2684940

Sign me up please!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i am same, excited myself mostly CPU's for me. next month i will order a OCN marksman pot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pots! Won't help too much with the sandy, your wife's rig will be faster than any of her friends' though!
Click to expand...

ahhhh, will cross SB of my list. i am actually wanting to bench a wide variety of older 775, older amd chips like pii's, newer FX chips, IB, might even look at 1366, 1156 chips. a close thai friend of mine who has a PC repair shop and i will set up a bench together. he already has a pretty wide range of CPU's already tho we are lacking decent mobo's so some shopping there. so will be fun


----------



## FtW 420

Sandy can still be cold, it just doesn't like to be colder than -40° or so. Cold doesn't let it clock higher, but you can load it all up at max clocks for benching & keep the chip happy when cold (100% load at max clocks on air can make a sandy unhappy & degrade it faster).
They're all fun to freeze, just have to watch the pesky coldbugs with intel, AMD can usually just run full pot.
Many intel say colder, colder, colder, NO TOO COLD, WARM ME UP! where AMD says -196°, that's it? Got some helium?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Sandy can still be cold, it just doesn't like to be colder than -40° or so. Cold doesn't let it clock higher, but you can load it all up at max clocks for benching & keep the chip happy when cold (100% load at max clocks on air can make a sandy unhappy & degrade it faster).
> They're all fun to freeze, just have to watch the pesky coldbugs with intel, AMD can usually just run full pot.
> Many intel say colder, colder, colder, NO TOO COLD, WARM ME UP! where AMD says -196°, that's it? Got some helium?


interesting, this is the kinda stuff i still have to learn about. so when you say *Got some helium?*, is that mixed with LN2 raise the temperature??? my friend and i am still a newb (actually i was the one that got him interested) at this and over the next few weeks will be going through threads and asking questions.

or with intel when you say at the pint it needs to be warmed up, by loading the CPU up is the way to warm her up!?


----------



## FtW 420

Liquid helium is colder than liquid nitrogen. I'd love to try it sometime but it is very expensive compared to ln2 (like 10x the cost) & does not look quite as simple as just pouring it from a thermos into a pot.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2684940
> 
> Sign me up please!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvercast*
> 
> Expect some crazy kind of submission from me tonight >.>


Are you coming out or something


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Are you coming out or something


I'm already out good sir, and have been for about 8 years.

As for the crazy vaildation, I just lost hope when I hit the wall at 5.3.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvercast*
> 
> I'm already out good sir, and have been for about 8 years.
> 
> As for the crazy vaildation, I just lost hope when I hit the wall at 5.3.










I didn't expect that !







I haven't forgotten about being rolled


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expect that !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't forgotten about being rolled


LOL!!!! OMG XD!!!


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Not sure why my voltage didn't show, but its at 1.42v with that overclock if you want to update it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why my voltage didn't show, but its at 1.42v with that overclock if you want to update it.
Click to expand...










I think CPUZ often mistakenly reads vccio (?) instead of vcore on Asrock mobos IIRC.


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I think CPUZ often mistakenly reads vccio (?) instead of vcore on Asrock mobos IIRC.


Good to know, thank you.


----------



## DaftConspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevinR*
> 
> DaftConspiracy if you push your FSB alot more and you multiplier a little less underclock your ram to 1333 and get your voltages up alot more you could have done it on 4 cores no prob... atleast u should be able to but all chips are different


Thanks, that did the trick http://valid.canardpc.com/2686126


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think CPUZ often mistakenly reads vccio (?) instead of vcore on Asrock mobos IIRC.


asrock board
C1E state enabled
offset and turbo
5.1ghz idle
http://valid.canardpc.com/2686225
5.1ghz load
http://valid.canardpc.com/2686225
ive already been submtted with fixed mode and c states diabled
http://valid.canardpc.com/2663970


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaftConspiracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DevinR*
> 
> DaftConspiracy if you push your FSB alot more and you multiplier a little less underclock your ram to 1333 and get your voltages up alot more you could have done it on 4 cores no prob... atleast u should be able to but all chips are different
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that did the trick http://valid.canardpc.com/2686126
Click to expand...

No of cores doesn't matter for this thread. This thread is just about highest OC regardless of cores used. I feel that more cores used only matter for benching with benches that can take advantage of more cores. Do you really want to replace 5134.27 MHz with 5122.6 MHz?


----------



## DaftConspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No of cores doesn't matter for this thread. This thread is just about highest OC regardless of cores used. I feel that more cores used only matter for benching with benches that can take advantage of more cores. Do you really want to replace 5134.27 MHz with 5122.6 MHz?


Suppose not...


----------



## chann3l

hmmm ive only managed to hit just over 5 ghz I with 1.52 volts but that was with my ram oced 20 2133 maybe if I set my ram to stock I can go higher with less volts?


----------



## Avonosac

Can I be in the cool kids club?
CPU-z validation

Thanks!

Turbo OC offsets, all C states enabled.


----------



## chann3l

Could you possibly update when you get a chance
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2686394

hit 5.1ghz but it took 1.6 volts to do it prime 95 temps hit 85 max but I think thats as high as I want to take it lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Can I be in the cool kids club?
> CPU-z validation
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Turbo OC offsets, all C states enabled.



















Another Asrock CPUZ doesn't give the right vcore for.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Could you possibly update when you get a chance
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2686394
> 
> hit 5.1ghz but it took 1.6 volts to do it prime 95 temps hit 85 max but I think thats as high as I want to take it lol


----------



## chann3l

Damn your fast...Thanks


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Asrock CPUZ doesn't give the right vcore for.....


Vcore was just around 1.37 in HW monitor. Its annoying the validation reads it wrong


----------



## Zeek

I tried to boot with 1 core to see if I can get my OC higher and it just blue screens on me. Even if I have 2core/2threads it doesn't like it. Find it easier to hit 5.2 with all cores enabled lol


----------



## Asbestos

Beast Mode. Love the Bus speed


----------



## Silvercast

So, is running your bus speed at 250mhz normal o_o?


----------



## Mr357

This is all you need, right?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2670492


----------



## PedroC1999

Could 5GHz be achieved temporaraly with an Fx8350 and Phanteks Dual Towed Cooler?

Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II Using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimir

Count me in : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2687389
Stable enough to run 3DMark Fire Strike multiple times, 1.568v.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Could 5GHz be achieved temporaraly with an Fx8350 and Phanteks Dual Towed Cooler?
> 
> Sent From My Rooted Galaxy Ace II Using Tapatalk


Depends on your chip but I don't see why not. For a CPUz validation, you can jack the voltage up a bit, but do remember to put it back down again.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Could you possibly update when you get a chance
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2686394
> 
> hit 5.1ghz but it took 1.6 volts to do it prime 95 temps hit 85 max but I think thats as high as I want to take it lol


That voltage hurts my eyes. I'm thinking I have a pretty good chip, hit 5 with only 1.37v fairly stable. When my H220 gets here, and temps are under control I'll likely hit 5+ for every day use.


----------



## PedroC1999

I see people here with FX chips at 85C+ Is that even safe?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> This is all you need, right?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2670492



















Right.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Count me in : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2687389
> Stable enough to run 3DMark Fire Strike multiple times, 1.568v.



















Rampage usually gets vcore right. Thanks for posting the correct 1.568v.


----------



## Kimir

Yeah CPU-Z didn't reported the correct voltage cause I was at IDLE, validated right when I saw 5k








Seen that you needed voltage for the record, so I took it, just after a 3DMark fire strike bench.
Anyway, not stable for daily use, even 4.8Ghz isn't, temp get too high for Prime or gaming.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah CPU-Z didn't reported the correct voltage cause I was at IDLE, validated right when I saw 5k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen that you needed voltage for the record, so I took it, just after a 3DMark fire strike bench.
> Anyway, not stable for daily use, even 4.8Ghz isn't, temp get too high for Prime or gaming.


That voltage makes me want to cry, but seeing a 3930k clock that high is









That is why I love my 3770k, 4.8 Prime / IBT stable at only 1.304v


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> I see people here with FX chips at 85C+ Is that even safe?


Not long term. 72c is the upper limit for the socket, and 65c for the cores. Just to get a validation though it's fine.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Not long term. 72c is the upper limit for the socket, and 65c for the cores. Just to get a validation though it's fine.


Ok thanks, hopefully will join this club when I build a rig arounf the 6300, ive seen it reach 5.0 with a 212+


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Ok thanks, hopefully will join this club when I build a rig arounf the 6300, ive seen it reach 5.0 with a 212+


Not in a million years lol, 212+ is a pretty horrid cooler.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Not in a million years lol, 212+ is a pretty horrid cooler.


My badd, i ment to say 212Evo


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> My badd, i ment to say 212Evo


Well that is what I meant, friend has one and my previous cooler (Thermalright TrueSpirit 120) beat it hands down it wasn't even funny :l


----------



## stubass

i have booted into windows and validated at 5.4GHz on a 2600k with a 212 evo w/ stock fan. not sure how a FX chip will go tho.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i have booted into windows and validated at 5.4GHz on a 2600k with a 212 evo w/ stock fan. not sure how a FX chip will go tho.


You can validate anything with any cooler really, I meant for actual use though. It doesn't really matter what temps you hit if you are doing suicide validation runs.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i have booted into windows and validated at 5.4GHz on a 2600k with a 212 evo w/ stock fan. not sure how a FX chip will go tho.


RIP sandy







I rekon the FX wont like it one bit


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> RIP sandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rekon the FX wont like it one bit


Why would it die from something as little as 5.4GHz?


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> RIP sandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rekon the FX wont like it one bit


There are people running 5.4 GHz prime stable with good temps on the 8350. Custom loops can do wonders, but the chips can handle 5.4 GHz easily if you can keep it cool.


----------



## Avonosac

Where is the hate for the 212+ coming from? It has proven a great cooler, the application of the correct amount of TIM and placement of the cooler are always the issues..


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Where is the hate for the 212+ coming from? It has proven a great cooler, the application of the correct amount of TIM and placement of the cooler are always the issues..


No "hate", there are just a lot better alternatives out there that are cheaper and perform better, like the Thermalright TrueSpirit.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> No "hate", there are just a lot better alternatives out there that are cheaper and perform better, like the Thermalright TrueSpirit.


Cheaper than 19$? I've had huge ranges of temps with the 212+. If you aren't careful and make sure the screws stay in the correct bracket for the backplate and clamp, you will get uneven contact and bad temps. My 212+ keep my 3570k and 3770k comfortably oc'd to 4.7 with real world temps never higher than 80C I'm not sure what else you expect from 20$


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> RIP sandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rekon the FX wont like it one bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it die from something as little as 5.4GHz?
Click to expand...

in my case, slow death from too much volts trying to go higher








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *RIP sandy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rekon the FX wont like it one bit


you missed the funeral xD


----------



## PedroC1999

Well, im goign to unsubscribe now since my questions are over, I will hopefully come back with an Fx6300 @5.0+


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> in my case, slow death from too much volts trying to go higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you missed the funeral xD


That's cause you forgot to invite me


----------



## Avonosac

A bunch of the validation links at the top of the AM3+ list point to just_nuke_em's 6.7 validation, and not the owner's/


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> A bunch of the validation links at the top of the AM3+ list point to just_nuke_em's 6.7 validation, and not the owner's/












Found three. I have corrected those. Most profound apologies. If any other errors are found, please say.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found three. I have corrected those. Most profound apologies. If any other errors are found, please say.


Just trying to help


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I am still getting redirected to i7950 club whenever I try to look at 2011 leaderboard very strange







I know its just me as usual .Ive cleared my cache and tried a few things.........no joy


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I am still getting redirected to i7950 club whenever I try to look at 2011 leaderboard very strange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its just me as usual .Ive cleared my cache and tried a few things.........no joy


Yeah well, we all know you've entered "The Twilight Zone"....









I just can't duplicate that error...



https://docs.google.com/a/overclocked.net/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdHo0OXgzcUVXcXRYMWd4M3gxRHhab1E#gid=28


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah well, we all know you've entered "The Twilight Zone"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't duplicate that error...
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/a/overclocked.net/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdHo0OXgzcUVXcXRYMWd4M3gxRHhab1E#gid=28


This started happening after I upgraded to Win 8







Thanks for the link Mr salt


----------



## B3g5l

Can I be in the club?








Not sure I did it right but let me know if I missed something. http://valid.canardpc.com/2690482


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3g5l*
> 
> Can I be in the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I did it right but let me know if I missed something. http://valid.canardpc.com/2690482



















You did it right.


----------



## B3g5l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did it right.


Yaaayyy!! Thanks.







Guess I'm not doing too badly for only overclocking for 3 weeks and I'm still on bloody air. I cant wait for my water stuff to get here. I Love this stuff. I want the lid off of her and see what she can do. I'm so obsessed with seeing how high I can go. Why didnt I get into this years ago??


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3g5l*
> 
> Yaaayyy!! Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'm not doing too badly for only overclocking for 3 weeks and I'm still on bloody air. I cant wait for my water stuff to get here. I Love this stuff. I want the lid off of her and see what she can do. I'm so obsessed with seeing how high I can go. Why didnt I get into this years ago??


DO IT DELID! be a part of me mighty crew *Pirate laugh*


----------



## B3g5l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> DO IT DELID! be a part of me mighty crew *Pirate laugh*


Oh its coming. Anything that voids your warranty just has to be fun. Like nitrous.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> DO IT DELID! be a part of me mighty crew *Pirate laugh*


I'm seriously considering it :| my 3770k is a nice candidate.. I hit 4.8ghz stable at 1.31v 4.6 was stable at 1.22


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I'm seriously considering it :| my 3770k is a nice candidate.. I hit 4.8ghz stable at 1.31v 4.6 was stable at 1.22


...... well what you waiting for!!!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> ...... well what you waiting for!!!


my h220 and 2 rads to put in the prodigy to see if i need to delid


----------



## ihatelolcats

too ez http://valid.canardpc.com/2691662


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> too ez http://valid.canardpc.com/2691662


Hoof*Good* job on that Vishera.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> too ez http://valid.canardpc.com/2691662


----------



## Name Change

http://valid.canardpc.com/2644359
I been running this 24/7 since I got chip in OCT. 2011.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> in my case, slow death from too much volts trying to go higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you missed the funeral xD
> 
> 
> 
> That's cause you forgot to invite me
Click to expand...

your invite must have got lost in the mail.. xD
anyway, the Thai distributor called today and they are giving me a 3770k as a replacement


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> your invite must have got lost in the mail.. xD
> anyway, the Thai distributor called today and they are giving me a 3770k as a replacement


Be a little more careful with that one







Ivy is a bit more sensitive to volts than Sandy was.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> your invite must have got lost in the mail.. xD
> anyway, the Thai distributor called today and they are giving me a 3770k as a replacement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be a little more careful with that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy is a bit more sensitive to volts than Sandy was.
Click to expand...

lol, i will until i get my bench and pot and put it under LN2


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Name Change*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2644359
> I been running this 24/7 since I got chip in OCT. 2011.


AWESOME vcore Very niiiiice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> your invite must have got lost in the mail.. xD
> anyway, the Thai distributor called today and they are giving me a 3770k as a replacement


Why is it that over here ( QUEENSLANDER ) they'll only replace what you had and you gotta take it to them







so de-lidding time soon eh


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Name Change*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2644359
> I been running this 24/7 since I got chip in OCT. 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME vcore Very niiiiice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> your invite must have got lost in the mail.. xD
> anyway, the Thai distributor called today and they are giving me a 3770k as a replacement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that over here ( QUEENSLANDER ) they'll only replace what you had and you gotta take it to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so de-lidding time soon eh
Click to expand...

the distributor said they had no 2600k's in stock from what i could understand with his thai style limited english. lol so they asked if i wanted a 3770k so i thought yeah. wont be de-lidding as i have been told that it is best to bench a IB under LN2 which hasnt been de-lidded. ofcorse i will see how she goes with the Megahalems with some different fans to see how good of chip i have scored.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> the distributor said they had no 2600k's in stock from what i could understand with his thai style limited english. lol so they asked if i wanted a 3770k so i thought yeah. wont be de-lidding as i have been told that it is best to bench a IB under LN2 which hasnt been de-lidded. of course i will see how she goes with the Megahalems with some different fans to see how good of chip i have scored.


Well done stubbsy that's very good score







Glad your not gonna de-lid it ahlah natural is better for RMA lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Name Change*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2644359
> I been running this 24/7 since I got chip in OCT. 2011.


----------



## splinterize

Here's mine 

http://valid.canardpc.com/2692407



@1.3 vcore on air


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2692407
> 
> @1.3 vcore on air


----------



## Valgaur

Why does no one like delidding?







its a great overclocking helper







but for LN2 I understand


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Why does no one like delidding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a great overclocking helper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for LN2 I understand


Its sketchy!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Its sketchy!


DO IT ANYWAY


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Its sketchy!


Sketchy? If my oversized, clumsy, old hands can do it twice, anyone can delid with some planning and patience.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Its sketchy!


just do it.


----------



## Silvercast

Here is a super nice validation I'm in the process of stabilizing

5ghz on the processor, and 1ghz on the RAM.









http://valid.canardpc.com/2693161


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvercast*
> 
> Here is a super nice validation I'm in the process of stabilizing
> 
> 5ghz on the processor, and 1ghz on the RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2693161


Existing: 5018.87MHz...

Still your highest score...

Nice volts though..Hope it's a win..


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Existing: 5018.87MHz...
> 
> Still your highest score...
> 
> Nice volts though..Hope it's a win..


I'll re-clock to 5.4 and submit that, I got it to 5401 and had enough juice to validate, but the validation wasn't my username -.-


----------



## Joa3d43

...thanks for the work you do on 5 Ghz thread







...got me going into a few new directions...

...the numbers / tables in the linked thread may be of use here / elsewhere re cross platform comparisons and CPU speeds...love to see some results for this from other oc'ed platforms, ie X79, AMD, Xeons

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360912/thinking-of-overclocking-cross-platform-results-for-a-3770k-stock-turbo-3-9-ghz-to-5-3-ghz#post_19295015


----------



## dannyencasa

here.....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2694677


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyencasa*
> 
> here.....
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2694677


Awesome vcore







WELL DONE







REP + for you Welcome to the OCN


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannyencasa*
> 
> here.....
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2694677


----------



## Coppernicus

Here's my submission...









http://valid.canardpc.com/2696381


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coppernicus*
> 
> Here's my submission...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2696381


Your voltage....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coppernicus*
> 
> Here's my submission...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2696381



















Is that anything like the vcore you set in bios?


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Existing: 5018.87MHz...
> 
> Still your highest score...
> 
> Nice volts though..Hope it's a win..


That voltage is SO off. Its set at nearly 1.6


----------



## Coppernicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Is that anything like the vcore you set in bios?


I just noticed that... It is a bit deceiving. No, my BIOS voltage setting was a LOT higher at that overclock. I WISH it was the same







I still have a bit of stabilization work ahead of me when I get more time.


----------



## drek

http://valid.canardpc.com/2696829

5ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/2696829


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drek*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2696829
> 
> 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2696829


----------



## jdm317

http://valid.canardpc.com/2696895

1.53v


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2696895
> 
> 1.53v



















Why does CPUZ say 1.32v I wonder...what was it reading?


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> Why does CPUZ say 1.32v I wonder...what was it reading?


Sitting here watching it in idle it jumps back and forth from 1.32 to 1.53 about every half second.









doesnt seem stable watching it do that. Usually it will downclock, but it hasnt. Yet, ive completed 8 unigine valley runs so im pretty sure its "somewhat" stable.


----------



## TommyMoore

http://valid.canardpc.com/2698664

http://valid.canardpc.com/2698664

1.456v


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyMoore*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2698664
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2698664
> 
> 1.456v


----------



## TommyMoore

Cheers


----------



## LayerCakes

http://valid.canardpc.com/2699151
http://valid.canardpc.com/2699151

5.25GHz @1.544V on my 3820.


----------



## h2on0

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2699358


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LayerCakes*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2699151
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2699151
> 
> 5.25GHz @1.544V on my 3820.




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2on0*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2699358



















Volt hungry chip, or just a quickie?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volt hungry chip, or just a quickie?


Seriously, that voltage scared me for only 5ghz


----------



## S1lv3rflame

I pushed an i7 2700k to 4.7 GHz. Close, but not close enough







Got to 90 *C when i decided to turn the stress off... Waiting for an open WC Loop now, and i will try again to reach the 5.0!


----------



## LayerCakes

Quote:


> [/CENTER


Thanks







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volt hungry chip, or just a quickie?


I had a lower voltage for my stable(ish) 5.25 clock.


----------



## h2on0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volt hungry chip, or just a quickie?


It's a volt hungry chip, it's dellided so it stays cool. I was doing uningine valley runs and I wanted to try and finally get in this club. I was willing to go all the way to 1.6 for it. I can do 4.9 @ 1.53 and run 24/7 4.4 @ 1.29.


----------



## Wats

Oh my it's cold in here... [email protected] with an H100 :]
Here's the Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2700790


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wats*
> 
> Oh my it's cold in here... [email protected] with an H100 :]
> Here's the Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2700790



















Freezing?


----------



## najiro

Ohhh so there's a club for 5.0Ghz overclockers. Will be the first club I'd be joining. Hope I'm doing this right.

Here's my validation link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2687026


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> Ohhh so there's a club for 5.0Ghz overclockers. Will be the first club I'd be joining. Hope I'm doing this right.
> 
> Here's my validation link:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2687026


yep yopu did it right


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> Ohhh so there's a club for 5.0Ghz overclockers. Will be the first club I'd be joining. Hope I'm doing this right.
> 
> Here's my validation link:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2687026


----------



## najiro

Yey! Thanks guys.








Took a while to get the signature right hehehe


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *najiro*
> 
> Yey! Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took a while to get the signature right hehehe


you can even join these clubs too








http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/the-1ghz-overclock-club
http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/4ghz-overclock-club

just post the same validation


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> you can even join these clubs too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/the-1ghz-overclock-club
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/4ghz-overclock-club
> " SNIP "


Soooo Stubbsy , when are you joining the 6Ghz club









And mr Salt 'ows the new board







Running on the same settings


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> you can even join these clubs too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/the-1ghz-overclock-club
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/4ghz-overclock-club
> " SNIP "
> 
> 
> 
> *Soooo Stubbsy , when are you joining the 6Ghz club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And mr Salt 'ows the new board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running on the same settings
Click to expand...

hopefully around easter or so lol


----------



## najiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> you can even join these clubs too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/the-1ghz-overclock-club
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/4ghz-overclock-club
> 
> just post the same validation


Hahahaha! @[email protected]
too many, I'll just stick to this one hehehe


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> And mr Salt 'ows the new board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running on the same settings


Yeah, I fed in the same settings for 4872MHz and they were fine. Couldn't improve on my Unigine Valley score though.... Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0

KaRLiToS puts together a really good OP with lots of graphs and charts connected to the spreadsheet with formulas- leaves me in the dust there!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, I fed in the same settings for 4872MHz and they were fine. Couldn't improve on my Unigine Valley score though.... Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0
> 
> KaRLiToS puts together a really good OP with lots of graphs and charts connected to the spreadsheet with formulas- leaves me in the dust there!


Obviously you have more of a life than he has


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Obviously you have more of a life than he has


Barely.


----------



## kikicoco1334

980x 6066.1 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544819
http://valid.canardpc.com/2544819

3570k 5804.27 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2527287
http://valid.canardpc.com/2527287

920 5156.88 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1541534
http://valid.canardpc.com/1541534

970 5075.56 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711686
http://valid.canardpc.com/1711686


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikicoco1334*
> 
> 980x 6066.1 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544819
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2544819



























Quote:


> 3570k 5804.27 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2527287
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2527287



























Quote:


> 920 5156.88 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1541534
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1541534


Was already entered








Quote:


> 970 5075.56 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711686
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1711686




























Nice resume!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Update for me
5.4GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2702270


----------



## GENiEBEN

2500K http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081269


----------



## Skyl3r

http://valid.canardpc.com/2703010


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2703010


Needs moar volts


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Update for me
> 5.4GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2702270



















Better clock with less volts.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENiEBEN*
> 
> 2500K http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081269



















I don't believe the vcore.
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2703010



















Nice going!


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I don't believe the vcore.


Lol pretty sure it's an offset OC and validation done while at close to idle. But to boot into windows at those clock is an achievement nonetheless.


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, that vcore :O


----------



## enigma7820

here is my validation for the club

http://valid.canardpc.com/2703281


----------



## FtW 420

4999.91Mhz bro, need that extra .09Mhz for it to say the big 5. Caught the screen at the wrong time.

Cpu doesn't say ES, but has the ES look in the multiplier box, neat...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enigma7820*
> 
> here is my validation for the club
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2703281


The cruel, cruel, cruel









Has to be 5 or moar......


----------



## enigma7820

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 4999.91Mhz bro, need that extra .09Mhz for it to say the big 5. Caught the screen at the wrong time.
> 
> Cpu doesn't say ES, but has the ES look in the multiplier box, neat...


lol that's too funny ok hold on

here you go sir
http://valid.canardpc.com/2703370


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enigma7820*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 4999.91Mhz bro, need that extra .09Mhz for it to say the big 5. Caught the screen at the wrong time.
> 
> Cpu doesn't say ES, but has the ES look in the multiplier box, neat...
> 
> 
> 
> lol that's too funny ok hold on
> 
> here you go sir
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2703370
Click to expand...


----------



## S1lv3rflame

I shall. Within 3 weeks, join this club! That is my Goal.
That is my life!


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Btw. I run an awesume 2700k


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2703010


Well done! Welcome to the FM2 page.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 4999.91Mhz bro, need that extra .09Mhz for it to say the big 5. Caught the screen at the wrong time.
> 
> Cpu doesn't say ES, but has the ES look in the multiplier box, neat...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The cruel, cruel, cruel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has to be 5 or moar......


Brutal ....


----------



## mmrox117

FX-8350 with an H100i, validated while running prime









http://valid.canardpc.com/2704000


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmrox117*
> 
> FX-8350 with an H100i, validated while running prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2704000



















Prime? This is a Kamikaze thread.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime? This is a Kamikaze thread.


Didn't realize 5 was that dangerous to hit... maybe I should make some real suicide runs for 5.5 on air tonight ^_^


----------



## GENiEBEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I don't believe the vcore.


Ha, I wish it worked with that vCore







It did boot into Windows at that speed but needed 1.67v on that GBT board (1.55v only on Asus).


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Here is mine. I ran it first @ 5.0 forgot to bump to 5.1 @ 1.415 first. Now it's all buggered. I tried re-running but it keeps snap shotting the CPU-Z at 5.0 while it shows on the left it's at 5.1. Anyways, whatevs.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2704308


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> Here is mine. I ran it first @ 5.0 forgot to bump to 5.1 @ 1.415 first. Now it's all buggered. I tried re-running but it keeps snap shotting the CPU-Z at 5.0 while it shows on the left it's at 5.1. Anyways, whatevs.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2704308


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2703010


Nice one







, May I ask what temps you are getting at that speed and what cooler are you using?


----------



## dixson01974

Add me again please.
FX-8320
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2706304


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> Add me again please.
> FX-8320
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2706304



















Oh, you are addicted to AM3+!


----------



## kzinti1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2350918


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2350918


----------



## kzinti1

Damn that was quick! Thanks alancsalt!


----------



## Feyris

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2707096

And here is mine, Seems my chip isnt as good as the others voltagewise....But I made it nonetheless!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2707096
> 
> And here is mine, Seems my chip isnt as good as the others voltagewise....But I made it nonetheless!


----------



## NinjaSushi2

So how is this a club? You just have to OC to 5GHz without stable?


----------



## Avonosac

Think suicide runs


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> So how is this a club? You just have to OC to 5GHz without stable?


doesnt have to be stable, just as long as you can boot into windows and validate


----------



## justanoldman

Can we add a sub category, like 5.0 or better that is stable for 12 hours of Prime95?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Can we add a sub category, like 5.0 or better that is stable for 12 hours of Prime95?


here is what you want
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


----------



## stubass

different chip, 3770k
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2708239


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> here is what you want
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


That club is no longer updated or moderated, and it is only for Ivy, I was just suggesting another category for this 5.0 club.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> here is what you want
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet
> 
> 
> 
> *That club is no longer updated or moderated*, and it is only for Ivy, I was just suggesting another category for this 5.0 club.
Click to expand...

ahhh, that sucks. good idea you have too plus also i think a de-lidded and non de-lidded as well would be nice since people de-lid some older chips as well.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> different chip, 3770k
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2708239




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Can we add a sub category, like 5.0 or better that is stable for 12 hours of Prime95?


That is a lot of extra work in an area I am not very interested in. You could start a stability club if you wish.


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Can we add a sub category, like 5.0 or better that is stable for 12 hours of Prime95?


Sorry, not prepared to risk my A10 for 12hrs over 1.9v on air just to stay in the club. Might look at it next month after Richland comes out.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> doesnt have to be stable, just as long as you can boot into windows and validate


I was just asking because I could push 6.5GHz and load into windows.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> doesnt have to be stable, just as long as you can boot into windows and validate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just asking because I could push 6.5GHz and load into windows.
Click to expand...

cool, DICE or Ln2?


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Oh water. I wish I had DICE or LN2. I don't have the money to afford my hobby as it. lol My wife would kill me if I spent anymore on goodies.

I've been wanting to try Fluorinert.


----------



## Zeek

You should try and get that validated


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> You should try and get that validated


Which one? I'm sitting in the web development class atm screwing off.


----------



## Rmerwede

Please add me to this fine club!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2708556

i7-3820 Costa Rica


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Please add me to this fine club!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2708556
> 
> i7-3820 Costa Rica


Good to see some 3820 Costas hitting 5Ghz


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Good to see some 3820 Costas hitting 5Ghz


Who says Costa's cant hang?









Very nice OC by the way!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Please add me to this fine club!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2708556
> 
> i7-3820 Costa Rica




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> doesnt have to be stable, just as long as you can boot into windows and validate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just asking because *I could push 6.5GHz and load into windows*.
Click to expand...

On water? Please do, (and give us a validation).

*"How to put your Rig in your Sig"*


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> doesnt have to be stable, just as long as you can boot into windows and validate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just asking because I could push 6.5GHz and load into windows.
Click to expand...

Proof or didn't happen









EDIT:


----------



## NinjaSushi2

You want i5-2550k or i7-3770k?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> You want i5-2550k or i7-3770k?


both would cool.


----------



## alancsalt

Either would do.

Andre, TeamRU and Smoke, with assistance from Hazzan, Shamino *and a boat-load of Liquid Helium* cracked the i7-3770K CPU frequency world record at 7184.3MHz

kenmitch with 5604.37 MHz is the CPU frequency world record holder with Core i5 2550K

So the 3770K would probably be easier.


----------



## Zeek

Do both


----------



## NinjaSushi2

I might install my MSI mobo just because it OC's better. I think I could do higher with the 2550k but the 3770k is already in my PC. I'll screw with it in a bit but no guarantee.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Please add me









http://valid.canardpc.com/2708678


----------



## NinjaSushi2

It seems I've lost the silicone lottery. :sad face: lol
I'll try more later. It's 01:17. Time for bed. lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> Please add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2708678


----------



## dhenzjhen

Where's that 6.5ghz on water?


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Where's that 6.5ghz on water?


That was a joke dude. Did you believe me?


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Where's that 6.5ghz on water?


That was a joke dude. Did you believe me?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Where's that 6.5ghz on water?
> 
> 
> 
> That was a joke dude. Did you believe me?
Click to expand...

I have extreme cooling experience dude, so I know if you're trolling or not









If you keep saying you had a chip that did 6.5 on water then we keep asking you for proof 'til your face turns to blue to produce
a 6.5ghz on water! now what's next? 7ghz on dice?









EDIT: I respect this 5GHZ CLUB, so please stop trolling!!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> I have extreme cooling experience dude, so I know if you're trolling or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you keep saying you had a chip that did 6.5 on water then we keep asking you for proof 'til your face turns to blue to produce
> a 6.5ghz on water! now what's next? 7ghz on dice?


6.8 on air


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> I have extreme cooling experience dude, so I know if you're trolling or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you keep saying you had a chip that did 6.5 on water then we keep asking you for proof 'til your face turns to blue to produce
> a 6.5ghz on water! now what's next? 7ghz on dice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.8 on air
Click to expand...

Lol!! then better that troll to join us on 6ghz club


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> That was a joke dude. Did you believe me?


No one believed you.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaSushi2*
> 
> That was a joke dude. Did you believe me?


If you say gullible slowly, it sounds like oranges.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyTrickster*
> 
> If you say gullible slowly, it sounds like oranges.


HEY! no it doesn't







Why you little...


----------



## ZDarryl

Are all of you achieving these outrageous overclocks on liquid N2?


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Wow you guys take this club so seriously.. Sheesh. Walked into a hornets nest lol.

*"Join our club! All you have to do is OC, load into windows, SS/Validate, BAM! You're in a club."*

Compared to the other clubs that make you stabilize your OCs. To each his own. See ya later fellas.


----------



## Himo5

If you want to see something unbelievable, have a look at this!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2675894


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> If you want to see something unbelievable, have a look at this!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2675894


Is this legit????


----------



## FtW 420

Yes, that would be legit. CherV can overclock http://www.hwbot.org/user/cherv/


----------



## Avonosac

"He can overclock" or not, that is a freaking APU at almost 8 ghz lol.


----------



## Xephyron

Can has add pweeze









http://valid.canardpc.com/2709864

3930K + RIVE with EK blocks everywhere

20 runs LinX stable, stable in Prime95 for 2hrs (stopped since I wouldn't be home for a 12hr run) and just over 600% coverage on HCI memtest.

temps are around 35C idle, 75C under LinX


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> "*She* can overclock" or not, that is a freaking APU at almost 8 ghz lol.


Fixed

Almost 50Mhz higher than the next best, she has also had an 8350 to 8.4Ghz.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Fixed
> 
> Almost 50Mhz higher than the next best, she has also had an 8350 to 8.4Ghz.


Impressive, but I think the APU being that high impresses me more. I really only ever look at crazy benches for SB/SB-E/IB since they were usually more interesting to see.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> "*She* can overclock" or not, that is a freaking APU at almost 8 ghz lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed
> 
> Almost 50Mhz higher than the next best, she has also had an 8350 to 8.4Ghz.
Click to expand...

something for me to aim at when i get started.. on a FX chip i will be happy with 7GHz +


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xephyron*
> 
> Can has add pweeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2709864
> 
> 3930K + RIVE with EK blocks everywhere
> 
> 20 runs LinX stable, stable in Prime95 for 2hrs (stopped since I wouldn't be home for a 12hr run) and just over 600% coverage on HCI memtest.
> 
> temps are around 35C idle, 75C under LinX


----------



## Deadboy90

Ugh, im SOOOO freaking close! 4.925, i gotta figure out something to get this.....


----------



## CasperGS

http://valid.canardpc.com/2711012


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2711012


Casper, that validation is in the username of Overclock.net....
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.


Your Overclock.net user-name is CasperGS ....










Could you redo that for us?


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Casper, that validation is in the username of Overclock.net....
> Your Overclock.net user-name is CasperGS ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you redo that for us?


http://valid.canardpc.com/2711059


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2711059


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


thank you


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> If you want to see something unbelievable, have a look at this!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2675894


























This makes me even more wanna get one of those chips.........


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X79Extreme7UK*
> 
> Good to see some 3820 Costas hitting 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says Costa's cant hang?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice OC by the way!
Click to expand...

Thanks







you ought to check Madman's (HOMECINEMA-PC) OC........


----------



## Hattifnatten

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2602201


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2602201


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Yo! 2700k CPU FTW!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2713072


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Yo! 2700k CPU FTW!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2713072


hey mate, nice one but your validation must be done in your OCN username *S1lv3rflame*. so you will have to redo it to be accepted. just thought i would let you know


----------



## S1lv3rflame

We'll try again then







http://valid.canardpc.com/2713132


----------



## chefproject

Time to join!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2713229


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> We'll try again then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2713132




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefproject*
> 
> Time to join!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2713229


----------



## Ghost12

I am already in with my [email protected] but i have finished my oc of my new cpu today the fx8320 so thought i would validate again.

This cpu is 20 passes of Ibt stable on high settings. The fx8120 was validation stable

http://valid.canardpc.com/2713482


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am already in with my [email protected] but i have finished my oc of my new cpu today the fx8320 so thought i would validate again.
> 
> This cpu is 20 passes of Ibt stable on high settings. The fx8120 was validation stable
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2713482


----------



## S1lv3rflame

I think my sig is broken. rofl


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> I think my sig is broken. rofl


No, it's just that your sig is Rich Text instead of Plain Text.

Try this version: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/713

Copy that (html code) text, and paste it into your sig.


----------



## Zboe

Is this how you do it?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2714250


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboe*
> 
> Is this how you do it?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2714250


sick voltage sir...yup!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboe*
> 
> Is this how you do it?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2714250



















Surely that vcore isn't right. Any idea what was set in bios?


----------



## Zboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Surely that vcore isn't right. Any idea what was set in bios?


According to HW Monitor my CPU voltage fluctuates between 1.136 and 1.527 volts depending on load.

-edit-

When I try to add this to my sig what I get isn't matching what I see...








*_.=5 GHz Overclock Club=._*









Definitely doesn't look like what everyone else's does.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboe*
> 
> According to HW Monitor my CPU voltage fluctuates between 1.136 and 1.527 volts depending on load.
> 
> -edit-
> 
> When I try to add this to my sig what I get isn't matching what I see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_.=5 GHz Overclock Club=._*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely doesn't look like what everyone else's does.


I got the same error. Rofl


----------



## Zboe

This was done with offset voltage of +0.300 instead of my 24/7 +0.135 for 5Ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2714669

Probably could go higher but I just wanted another dirty 500Mhz. The best I have ever been able to bench at though is 5.3 on this chip so any more than that is simply CPU-Z showoff material. But I'll take what I can get.









Also,

Code:



Code:


[center]:clock:[URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/5ghz-overclock-club"][B]5 GHz Overclock Club[/B][/URL]:clock:[/center]

Because the code listed on page 1 of the thread didn't/doesn't work right from what I can tell (at least for me anyway) and this seems to work correctly.


----------



## alancsalt

There are two codes for the sig listed on page one. The original for BBcode Sigs or Sigs in Plain Text, and a PHP one for Sigs in Rich Text.

I see you have it sorted now.

1.527 is the relevant one. You have speedstepping on and/or are using offset voltage I'm guessing.


----------



## Zboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 1.527 is the relevant one. You have speedstepping on and/or are using offset voltage I'm guessing.


Yes and yes. I didn't like the idea of it idling at 5Ghz sucking down 1.52v all the time.


----------



## alancsalt

Some motherboards actually misreport the vccsa as the vcore, but with yours, you've got variation with load. It used to be simpler with the older processors because speedstepping and c states would usually get turned off, but with Sandy and Ivy they can be left on.

So far I've always listed the higher figure, that would match fixed voltage, but if it becomes an issue, listed vcore could become less relevant....


----------



## Zboe

I know when I benched at 5.3Ghz I needed ~1.7v to keep it stable. I didn't check the actual volts that +.300 offset give me, I booted windows and went straight for CPU-Z then restart and set it back to what it was. But if my memory serves me right then +0.300 offset is ~1.68volts. Barely enough to hold it together at 5.3 but well short of keeping it together at 5.5.


----------



## Causality1978

hi, i cannot put my forum name..but its me

http://valid.canardpc.com/2715427

http://valid.canardpc.com/2715427


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Causality1978*
> 
> hi, i cannot put my forum name..but its me
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2715427
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2715427


You *can* do eeeet!
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> *(When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)*


----------



## Eepi

Delidded, damaged memory controller, single channel.
But works fine








3770k: http://valid.canardpc.com/2717318


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eepi*
> 
> Delidded, damaged memory controller, single channel.
> But works fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k: http://valid.canardpc.com/2717318


----------



## egotrippin

Are most people leaving hyperthreading on or off when clocking 5+ GHz?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egotrippin*
> 
> Are most people leaving hyperthreading on or off when clocking 5+ GHz?


Whatever gets you there.


----------



## Zboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Whatever gets you there.


Pretty much this, I would assume you need a good chip though to run 5Ghz with HT enabled for 24/7 usage.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Whatever gets you there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much this, I would assume you need a good chip though to run 5Ghz with HT enabled for 24/7 usage.
Click to expand...

Is there anyone at all running 5GHz for 24/7? Doubtful....


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Is there anyone at all running 5GHz for 24/7? Doubtful....


I was. Although I don't use my computer 24/7, so technically it isn't 24/7. But 5ghz was my normal clock. After a while I decided to back it down to 4.7.


----------



## Zboe

I restarted to get the 5.5Ghz validation and when I went for 6Ghz yesterday (all attempts failed) otherwise my system has been running for weeks. I would say a month between restarts isn't out of the norm. I have found that computers tend to have less issues for me if I keep them running. I'm not sure if it's the hot/cold cycles or what but I used to get a lot of weird problems on systems when I shut them off at night.

One example, way back when I had an Asus P5N-E SLI board (one motherboard I wish I still had) that managed to fry my G11 and MX-518 because it over volted the USB ports on start up once.

(part not really relevant)
I ended up building a new system after that but I sold the RMA replacement board to a friend of mine and he sold it to someone he knows (not a mutual friend) and I am told the replacement board still works today. Unfortunately (or so I have been told) the new owner decided to zip tie some copper chunk onto the northbridge heatsink, only problem was he didn't get it tight enough so it ended up touching the PCB of the EVGA 7950 GX2 that was installed at the time which shorted out and fried said video card and the top PCIE slot.

I always wondered if the person had an account here.


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Is there anyone at all running 5GHz for 24/7? Doubtful....


If I had a better board I would be. My board just doesn't have the ability to sustain that kind of power transfer. Once I get the asus crosshair i'll be at 5 ghz 24/7/52/10/100/1000.... until the planet explodes.


----------



## Valgaur

I'm trying to get my current chip at it for folding. just fine tuning and time is all i need really.


----------



## alancsalt

I've seen quite a few efforts to get Sandy stable at 5GHz, and maybe delidded Ivy (Though most settle for 4.5 or 4.6?), but my memory cells can't register any particular successes. Quite happy to be proven wrong though....


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I've seen quite a few efforts to get Sandy stable at 5GHz, and maybe delidded Ivy (Though most settle for 4.5 or 4.6?), but my memory cells can't register any particular successes. Quite happy to be proven wrong though....


I have an FX, not a sandy/ivy... I wish I could test my luck with them though.

EDIT : I just got my array of SSD's up and running, I might be able to squeeze that 5.4 validation i've been chasing now.


----------



## Zboe

I hate the term "stable". Not because it's bad, but because there are too many personal ideas of what "stable" are. I know I'm not P95 stable (I get BSoD when the chip hits 90°C in the newest version, old version was fine though) but if it can do everything else I need it to do without crashing then it's good to go as far as I'm concerned. Gaming, video editing/creation, running actual CPU benches (SuperPI, Cinebench, etc) then it's stable for all practical purposes and I'm fine with that.


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboe*
> 
> I hate the term "stable". Not because it's bad, but because there are too many personal ideas of what "stable" are. I know I'm not P95 stable (I get BSoD when the chip hits 90°C in the newest version, old version was fine though) but if it can do everything else I need it to do without crashing then it's good to go as far as I'm concerned. Gaming, video editing/creation, running actual CPU benches (SuperPI, Cinebench, etc) then it's stable for all practical purposes and I'm fine with that.


I totally agree with this.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I've seen quite a few efforts to get Sandy stable at 5GHz, and maybe delidded Ivy (Though most settle for 4.5 or 4.6?), but my memory cells can't register any particular successes. Quite happy to be proven wrong though....


There are abut 2-3 Ivy at 5 giggles 24/7 I believe right now.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I've seen quite a few efforts to get Sandy stable at 5GHz, and maybe delidded Ivy (Though most settle for 4.5 or 4.6?), but my memory cells can't register any particular successes. Quite happy to be proven wrong though....


There's the sandy stable club in my sig. Their standard is 12 hrs custom blend using 90%+ of memory, however many goes 18+ hours to a day. There's quite a number of 5gh+ submissions there.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> There's the sandy stable club in my sig. Their standard is 12 hrs custom blend using 90%+ of memory, however many goes 18+ hours to a day. There's quite a number of 5gh+ submissions there.


he's saying for running 5 giggles 24/7 though


----------



## SeekerZA

Got new CPU , and moved from h100 to full custom loop. Before had chip on 4.8 Milking 1.488V to be stable. Only after i removed the H100 block i discovered bad mount . . .FAIL!

In any case here you go:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2719154


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Got new CPU , and moved from h100 to full custom loop. Before had chip on 4.8 Milking 1.488V to be stable. Only after i removed the H100 block i discovered bad mount . . .FAIL!
> 
> In any case here you go:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2719154


Nicely done! and a good chip as well!


----------



## alancsalt

I had an E8500 in an X48-DQ6 running 24/7 at 4.5GHz, as long as I didn't have to do Windows Update. It could do 30 hours of Prime, but if I let it do an update where it needed shutting down or rebooting, it would crash. Had to load stock clocks, finish the update, and reapply the OC. That's the sort of situation where Prime stable isn't quite the full story. Still waiting to see a 5GHz chip from a manufacturer...lol, we've only just got up to a store bought 4Ghz. Mostly just adding cores or making them do more work per clock cycle... anyway, just another rave....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Got new CPU , and moved from h100 to full custom loop. Before had chip on 4.8 Milking 1.488V to be stable. Only after i removed the H100 block i discovered bad mount . . .FAIL!
> 
> In any case here you go:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2719154


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I had an E8500 in an X48-DQ6 running 24/7 at 4.5GHz, as long as I didn't have to do Windows Update. It could do 30 hours of Prime, but if I let it do an update where it needed shutting down or rebooting, it would crash. Had to load stock clocks, finish the update, and reapply the OC. That's the sort of situation where Prime stable isn't quite the full story. Still waiting to see a 5GHz chip from a manufacturer...lol, we've only just got up to a store bought 4Ghz. Mostly just adding cores or making them do more work per clock cycle... anyway, just another rave....


Same here. Can't wait to have some crazy OC headroom with a good architecture for once.


----------



## alancsalt

I'll drink to that!


----------



## Sashimi

8ghz on stock cooler baby. That'll be the day!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I've seen quite a few efforts to get Sandy stable at 5GHz, and maybe delidded Ivy (Though most settle for 4.5 or 4.6?), but my memory cells can't register any particular successes. Quite happy to be proven wrong though....


I was 5.0 stable on my 3770k using a 212+ at 1.36-1.38v through IBT, thermal throttled when the 212 couldn't handle it. My H220 comes in later this week, should take care of that issue. I don't know if the VRMs on my Z77E-ITX will like that kind of wattage going through them all day though..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> 8ghz on stock cooler baby. That'll be the day!


lol.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I've seen quite a few efforts to get Sandy stable at 5GHz, and maybe delidded Ivy (Though most settle for 4.5 or 4.6?), but my memory cells can't register any particular successes. Quite happy to be proven wrong though....
> 
> 
> 
> There are abut 2-3 Ivy at 5 giggles 24/7 I believe right now.
Click to expand...

You can count me as one of them. 5ghz since delid.


----------



## alancsalt

Would you describe your chip as golden?


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Would you describe your chip as golden?


hell no.

Golden *to me* would be almost limitless. Just because I can get it "stable" at less than 1.5v will never mean I can get it to 5.3GHz and beyond.

I have a hard time getting it prime stable at 5.2. I really wanted a 5.4-5.5GHz chip.









If I thought I had a golden chip I think I would have baught an LN2 pot instead of a 360 rad and waterblock.


----------



## justanoldman

My delidded 3770k is 5.0 24/7 at 1.41v, passed 24+ hours of prime, games, general use for weeks so far. Max temp while stress testing is less than 75c.


----------



## Avonosac

I think I might just have to delid my chip, but its so good, it would kill me to screw it up.


----------



## Zboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I think I might just have to delid my chip, but its so good, it would kill me to screw it up.


You should do it. It's just wasted potential sitting there, twiddling its thumbs...wondering if it will ever have friends, if anybody really cares...so lonely, oh so lonely...

I wouldn't even install my chip first, it get delidded before it was installed the first time.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Is there anyone at all running 5GHz for 24/7? Doubtful....


Yes. There are quite a few in the delidded club running at 5ghz. I run mine at 5ghz although it is a 3570k

Justanoldman 3 posts above is an example


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> hell no.
> 
> Golden *to me* would be almost limitless. Just because I can get it "stable" at less than 1.5v will never mean I can get it to 5.3GHz and beyond.
> 
> I have a hard time getting it prime stable at 5.2. I really wanted a 5.4-5.5GHz chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I thought I had a golden chip I think I would have baught an LN2 pot instead of a 360 rad and waterblock.


I myself define golden for ivy as 4.5 @ less than 1.10v. Not on an asrock board







with 12+ hours prime95 blend


----------



## Zeek

Frogger at TPU has a damn decent chip. I think it's his benching chip but he did run IBT a couple of times. And it's not delidded


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> hell no.
> 
> Golden *to me* would be almost limitless. Just because I can get it "stable" at less than 1.5v will never mean I can get it to 5.3GHz and beyond.
> 
> I have a hard time getting it prime stable at 5.2. I really wanted a 5.4-5.5GHz chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I thought I had a golden chip I think I would have baught an LN2 pot instead of a 360 rad and waterblock.
> 
> 
> 
> I myself define golden for ivy as 4.5 @ less than 1.10v. Not on an asrock board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 12+ hours prime95 blend
Click to expand...

Why the asrock diss?

Some of their boards might have some issues, but boards like the oc formula are insane. With up to 1.7v there is zero fluctuation in vcore under load.

All my other voltages remain nice and stable and accurate as well according to my fieldpiece.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I myself define golden for ivy as 4.5 @ less than 1.10v. Not on an asrock board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 12+ hours prime95 blend










Challenge accepted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Why the asrock diss?
> 
> Some of their boards might have some issues, but boards like the oc formula are insane. With up to 1.7v there is zero fluctuation in vcore under load.
> 
> All my other voltages remain nice and stable and accurate as well according to my fieldpiece.


because CPUz reports VCSSA as Vcore sometimes on asrock boards. IIRC my 5 ghz validation run had like 1.12 vcore, when it was really like 1.25.


----------



## alancsalt

So you guys are saying that some delidded chips could be stable at more than 5GHz. Times sure have changed.

My SB-E 4.872GHz, I'd only describe as bench stable. I wouldn't try leaving it 24/7. My 4.9 profile is only bench " nearly stable",. I have had it bluescreen, but usually it can get through Unigine Valley say.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> So you guys are saying that some delidded chips could be stable at more than 5GHz. Times sure have changed.
> 
> My SB-E 4.872GHz, I'd only describe as bench stable. I wouldn't try leaving it 24/7. My 4.9 profile is only bench " nearly stable",. I have had it bluescreen, but usually it can get through Unigine Valley say.


I honestly think the -E platform is being hosed by how long IB-E has been absent. There is a very large gap between SB / IB stability at higher clocks. If IB was soldered we would be rocking 5.2+ in a lot more IB chips. Mine is a good chip, and I might gain something from delidding, but I probably won't do that until I finish the build for the whole box it is going into.


----------



## Causality1978

So you guys are saying that some delidded chips could be stable at more than 5GHz. Times sure have changed.

yes. .as my pc for 5 ghz .going to.higher is it heavy... im run boinc. maybe im just have of lucky pieces of silicon-








im keep finger for all:thumb:


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I honestly think the -E platform is being hosed by how long IB-E has been absent. There is a very large gap between SB / IB stability at higher clocks. If IB was soldered we would be rocking 5.2+ in a lot more IB chips. Mine is a good chip, and I might gain something from delidding, but I probably won't do that until I finish the build for the whole box it is going into.


SB-E does more work per clock though, still tops in benchmarks, and has been a tad more "futureproof" than Sandy.

I was thinking that my bosses 2500K across the room, the one I got 5.6GHz with after work one arvo (see sig) when no-one was around, that would probably run 5GHz full time - but it's not mine


----------



## Zeek

Bleh, I hit a pretty hard wall at 5.2 with this chip. I can get 5.2 validated at 1.55v but I've put it up to 1.62 and it hangs at post. I've tried stock memory speeds and such and nothing helps. Guess I won't be breaking my old record


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Bleh, I hit a pretty hard wall at 5.2 with this chip. I can get 5.2 validated at 1.55v but I've put it up to 1.62 and it hangs at post. I've tried stock memory speeds and such and nothing helps. Guess I won't be breaking my old record


We can trade feels.

I tried to stabilize 5.2 with 1.7v even. no go.

Please inform me of any crazy secrets for getting over walls outside of replacing my chip.


----------



## Eepi

4.8 stable but 4.9 & 5.0 can't run Prime or IBT.
Still 5.0 GHz CineBench @ 1.464 V and Blender Render @ 1.494 V.


----------



## alancsalt

This is not a stability club. All you need is a CPUZ validation in your OCN user-name at or above 5GHz.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> SB-E does more work per clock though, still tops in benchmarks, and has been a tad more "futureproof" than Sandy.
> 
> I was thinking that my bosses 2500K across the room, the one I got 5.6GHz with after work one arvo (see sig) when no-one was around, that would probably run 5GHz full time - but it's not mine












Obviously I'm not downplaying SB-E line at all, they are a beastly series, but Intel has been milking the crap out off SB-E and not given you guys a suitable IPC increase IB-E, worse now when HW-E SHOULD be on the horizon, you're just now looking at getting IB-E.


----------



## Zboe

Aside from the 980/990X 1366 didn't get anything but some mild clock bumps from 2008 until it was finally replaced in 2011. I can't see why they would change that recipe for SB-E. You already get 2 more cores so in reality are you going to get more work down regardless of IPC improvements on the mainstream chips.


----------



## Eepi

http://valid.canardpc.com/2720881

5.3 GHz is too much.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eepi*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2720881
> 
> 5.3 GHz is too much.


I seem to have the same issue with my Extreme 4. I can hit 5.2 easily but once I try 5.3 it's a no go, no matter the voltage. I think it's a board limitation :\


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I seem to have the same issue with my Extreme 4. I can hit 5.2 easily but once I try 5.3 it's a no go, no matter the voltage. I think it's a board limitation :\


Those are lower end motherboards with cheaper MOSFETs. If you really want to be hitting high clock speeds, you're going to start having to look at other boards which can deliver better consistent power through the chip.

At least that is the impression I have received from all the higher end crazy benchers.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Those are lower end motherboards with cheaper MOSFETs. If you really want to be hitting high clock speeds, you're going to start having to look at other boards which can deliver better consistent power through the chip.
> 
> At least that is the impression I have received from all the higher end crazy benchers.


I already know it's a low end board, I got it got 90 bucks







I just would have liked to hit 5.3 so I could beat my old record, but it's not gonna happen on this board


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I already know it's a low end board, I got it got 90 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just would have liked to hit 5.3 so I could beat my old record, but it's not gonna happen on this board












I didn't think I was telling you something you didn't already know. But I was responding because others might not, and my response gives a morsel of information to some who were potentially unaware.


----------



## I_shot

PLease add me,

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2721194


----------



## justanoldman

Nice job I_shot, another delidder on the charts.


----------



## I_shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Nice job I_shot, another delidder on the charts.


Thanx, mate







That's my fourth delidded chip =)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eepi*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2720881
> 
> 5.3 GHz is too much.



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*
> 
> PLease add me,
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2721194


----------



## Silvercast

AWEEEE YIS!!!

Finally got that 5.4 validation I've been chasing!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2721744


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvercast*
> 
> AWEEEE YIS!!!
> 
> Finally got that 5.4 validation I've been chasing!!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2721744


----------



## Zilart

http://valid.canardpc.com/2725125

My turn?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zilart*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2725125
> 
> My turn?



















Awwwww, OK!


----------



## PedroC1999

Hello Guys... Remember a while back a guy asked if a H60 could deal with 5GHz.... That guy was me... I also said that as soon as I had my PC stable that I would go for it... And I hit 5GHz with a H100i. I just set the multi to x25.... And the voltage to a random number... It booted first time and here it is!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2725520


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Hello Guys... Remember a while back a guy asked if a H60 could deal with 5GHz.... That guy was me... I also said that as soon as I had my PC stable that I would go for it... And I hit 5GHz with a H100i. I just set the multi to x25.... And the voltage to a random number... It booted first time and here it is!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2725520



















That 5.6GHz 2500K in my sig was with a H50...


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes, But I also wanted decent temps... [email protected] isnt bad for 1.52...

IM SO HAPPY!!!! MY HEART IS POUNDING LOL


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Yes, But I also wanted decent temps... [email protected] isnt bad for 1.52...
> 
> IM SO HAPPY!!!! MY HEART IS POUNDING LOL


My H60 can handle 5 ghz easy. It's when I push my system past 5.1 ghz (about 1.55 volts) that it starts to struggle to keep it cool.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvercast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Yes, But I also wanted decent temps... [email protected] isnt bad for 1.52...
> 
> IM SO HAPPY!!!! MY HEART IS POUNDING LOL
> 
> 
> 
> My H60 can handle 5 ghz easy. It's when I push my system past 5.1 ghz (about 1.55 volts) that it starts to struggle to keep it cool.
Click to expand...

Yep, always that point where volts and temps ramp up.


----------



## PedroC1999

Update!

[email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/2725948


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Update!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2725948


goodwork ol son


----------



## PedroC1999

I cant go any higher, it just wont boot @ 5.5 with 1.73ish in the BIOS. Im not going any higher


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Update!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2725948



















Looks good to me...


----------



## PedroC1999

I will try 5.3 tomorow


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Update!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2725948


Disable some of those cores and you'll be able to push a higher validation.


----------



## Zilart

http://valid.canardpc.com/2726056

Update moving on up








Lowered BLCK from 128.3 127.9
raised mutli from 39 to 40
vlt 1.480 but it's stepping to 1.50

temps went down from 31 to 28c


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zilart*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2726056
> 
> Update moving on up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowered BLCK from 128.3 127.9
> raised mutli from 39 to 40
> vlt 1.480 but it's stepping to 1.50
> 
> temps went down from 31 to 28c


----------



## colex

Sign me up for your fine club!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2726658
It managed 5 ghz. It set off my 70c alarm, and I am gonna keep it 24/7 at 4.8, BUT IT DID IT!!
On air cooling! Woohoo!
Handles 100% load and stays stable.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colex*
> 
> Sign me up for your fine club!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2726658
> It managed 5 ghz. It set off my 70c alarm, and I am gonna keep it 24/7 at 4.8, BUT IT DID IT!!
> On air cooling! Woohoo!
> Handles 100% load and stays stable.


What cooler?


----------



## PedroC1999

Ok guys, I think il go for 5.5 soon, any advice. I will desable some cores. What voltage should I set to?


----------



## PedroC1999

Forget about 5.5, Voltages got crazy -

http://valid.canardpc.com/2726751

I will not go over that, not on this chip anyway. I never... In the right mind would pump more than 1.7+ volts... That was the minimum volts it needed. Quite impressed tbh

Please update


----------



## MDScene

Not too far into 5GHz territory but, it made it. Still pushing further!
http://valid.canardpc.com/2726754


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colex*
> 
> Sign me up for your fine club!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2726658
> It managed 5 ghz. It set off my 70c alarm, and I am gonna keep it 24/7 at 4.8, BUT IT DID IT!!
> On air cooling! Woohoo!
> Handles 100% load and stays stable.




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Forget about 5.5, Voltages got crazy -
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2726751
> I will not go over that, not on this chip anyway. I never... In the right mind would pump more than 1.7+ volts... That was the minimum volts it needed. Quite impressed tbh
> Please update




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MDScene*
> 
> Not too far into 5GHz territory but, it made it. Still pushing further!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2726754


----------



## TonicX

Is This acceptable?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2726957


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonicX*
> 
> Is This acceptable?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2726957


----------



## Valgaur

1.7 volts? Pfffft MOAR VOLTS!


----------



## PedroC1999

My motherboard would have gone into the RED voltage terrotary, I was stupid enough to put 1.712


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> My motherboard would have gone into the RED voltage terrotary, I was stupid enough to put 1.712


I'll bet you don't live in sub-zero North Dakota like Valgaur does either.


----------



## PedroC1999

Wales. And is actually -8 today


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> North Dakota is far enough north to experience −60 °F (−51 °C) temperatures. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_of_North_Dakota


I live in Australia: Southern Hemi Sub-Tropics, so temps (no air-con) in my room range from 8C to 40C


----------



## PedroC1999

Update please!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2727694

This is a small one but every MHz counts, I can go any higher, its the chips limit


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Update please!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2727694
> 
> This is a small one but every MHz counts, I can go any higher, its the chips limit




















I'd have to think the guys above you (in the spreadsheet) would be applying extreme cold of some sort... well done...


----------



## PedroC1999

Thanks, Its always good to be recognised by a moderator


----------



## DinaAngel

Heres my new setup
http://valid.canardpc.com/2728137


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DinaAngel*
> 
> Heres my new setup
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2728137


----------



## Wookieelover

http://valid.canardpc.com/2728379

sign me up please.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> My motherboard would have gone into the RED voltage terrotary, I was stupid enough to put 1.712




be like me and these guys and use MOAR VOLTS!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Wales. And is actually -8 today


Perfect! moar volts!







just kidding nice new submissions by the way!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I live in Australia: Southern Hemi Sub-Tropics, so temps (no air-con) in my room range from 8C to 40C


LESS VOLTS! and MOAR COLD AIR!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wookieelover*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2728379
> 
> sign me up please.


----------



## CryptixA28

I made it!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2729436


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptixA28*
> 
> I made it!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2729436


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Hmm. I dont see many 2700k's that have passed the big 5?


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Update Please!









http://valid.canardpc.com/2729761

NOTE: I got to 5.5 GHz, but it crashed when i tried to validate. Tried 5.57 Ghz, but crashed. Perhaps a higher voltage than 1.7?


----------



## NismoTyler

http://valid.canardpc.com/2729768 can I join the club?


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NismoTyler*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2729768 can I join the club?


Nice. a 2700k!







I'd say yeah, but i got no rights to accept or deny


----------



## Belial

i7-3770K: [email protected] (software)/1.499DMM
Delid, NH-D14 120/140/140 Noctua Fans, 5 case fans
Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H 1.1
Bios F15r Beta
2x2GB Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Ridgeback EoL 996902 2000mhz cl7-10-8-27 PSC XDZ Ram ICs, Custom Made (mushkin rma, they so nice)
at 2400mhz CL8-12-8-28 1T 1.75v Turbo LLC with very tight secondary/tertiaries
NZXT Source 210 w/window, CX500, GTX 460 768mb MSI Twin Frozr II 922mhzCore/[email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/2729779

http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=6110645547
Passmark Rating 3,951
*CPU Mark 13,475*
2D Graphics Mark 1,100
3D Graphics Mark 3,365
*Memory Mark 2,567*
Disk Mark 1,323


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Update Please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2729761
> NOTE: I got to 5.5 GHz, but it crashed when i tried to validate. Tried 5.57 Ghz, but crashed. Perhaps a higher voltage than 1.7?



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NismoTyler*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2729768 can I join the club?




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2729779


----------



## NismoTyler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Nice. a 2700k!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say yeah, but i got no rights to accept or deny


You humble me. I love my 2700k too! lol I just noticed you are @ 5.4ghz on 1.52v and mine's on 5.0ghz on 1.54v. I'm using UEFI bios and right now voltage is auto. I wonder if it would be prudent to manually bring it down? Maybe it'll get my temps from max 65c a little lower and then I can get on your level
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NismoTyler*
> 
> You humble me. I love my 2700k too! lol I just noticed you are @ 5.4ghz on 1.52v and mine's on 5.0ghz on 1.54v. I'm using UEFI bios and right now voltage is auto. I wonder if it would be prudent to manually bring it down? Maybe it'll get my temps from max 65c a little lower and then I can get on your level


I overclock my cpu, using AI Suite II. If the cpu can't handle it, it resets to my old settings. I put my Voltage to 1.7v to make sure, i could reach 5.4 without issues. Soo
My new goal is 5.6


----------



## PedroC1999

Hello, I hear you OC wiv a software app? If so might it be a good idea to do so too since Im having trouble booting when OCed. Is it possible with Smart6 Gigabyte Utilty?


----------



## NismoTyler

Actually after gaming all night with no problems I'm now experiencing BSODs and random restarts...sometimes the restarts result in regular restart behavior and sometimes just the computer restarts and not the monitor, keyboard, mouse etc. I've tried resetting it to factory and it's cool. On OC settings @ 5ghz my temps are gravy. My next step is removing the mobo battery and restarting fresh. Any ideas are appreciated! My setup is in the sig.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NismoTyler*
> 
> Actually after gaming all night with no problems I'm now experiencing BSODs and random restarts...sometimes the restarts result in regular restart behavior and sometimes just the computer restarts and not the monitor, keyboard, mouse etc. I've tried resetting it to factory and it's cool. On OC settings @ 5ghz my temps are gravy. My next step is removing the mobo battery and restarting fresh. Any ideas are appreciated! My setup is in the sig.


My solution:
Download free version of WhoCrashed
Use http://www.overclock.net/t/940091/bsod-codes-when-ocing-must-have-info to decipher meaning of your crash codes.

There is also event viewer, and probably other progs as well, but that's just what I use.


----------



## Xinoxide

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2730776


----------



## NismoTyler

After removing and replacing the mobo battery 15 minutes later, all seems well. At factory settings nothing messes up. I restart and hit my 5ghz overclock and instead of letting stuff sit at auto I set PCIe to 103. After 5-10 minutes the system restarts. Temps were fine. I turn off speedstep. So far so good but damn...CPUz shows 5.151ghz @ 1.2-1.3v (....wow.....) and at the same exact time realtemp shows an unstable clock (CPUz shows it's all good). ***?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2730776


----------



## Shpongle

http://valid.canardpc.com/2731663

Been rocking 5.0GHz for about a month now. Figured I might as well join the club.


----------



## Xr4ze

Finally got this thing stable at 5ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2731672


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shpongle*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2731663
> 
> Been rocking 5.0GHz for about a month now. Figured I might as well join the club.




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xr4ze*
> 
> Finally got this thing stable at 5ghz.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2731672


----------



## daver20007

here's this did this for the HWBOT Super PI 1M http://valid.canardpc.com/2731947
seen the club a little while ago thought I would join should be able to get all cores if necessary just had it done already.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daver20007*
> 
> here's this did this for the HWBOT Super PI 1M http://valid.canardpc.com/2731947
> seen the club a little while ago thought I would join should be able to get all cores if necessary just had it done already.


Any chance you could redo that with daver20007 in the name field instead of daver-pc?

Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (No excuse for Rejected on an Intel chip, but considering CPUZ has long had issues with AMD, rejected AMD validations will be accepted, until I am advised by top overclockers that this no longer applies.)
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/2733865

5GHz.jpg 241k .jpg file


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2733865
> 
> 5GHz.jpg 241k .jpg file


----------



## daver20007

ya sure didn't see that
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2734647


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daver20007*
> 
> ya sure didn't see that
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2734647




























http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig ?


----------



## NismoTyler

Got my issues worked out finally. Damn I had to rock stock settings (3.5-3.9ghz) all day troubleshooting and it really hurt my feelings.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NismoTyler*
> 
> Got my issues worked out finally. Damn I had to rock stock settings (3.5-3.9ghz) all day troubleshooting and it really hurt my feelings.


When my feels are hurt, I treat them to rub and tug.

Then we come back and reapply voltages.

I went through this when one of my sticks of samsung rams died. :[


----------



## snowfree52

is that OK :

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2727882


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowfree52*
> 
> is that OK :
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2727882


----------



## colex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> What cooler?


The Silent Shark by Evercool.

http://www.evercool.com.tw/categories/global/cooler/cpucooler/intel/2011/hpo-12025/silentshark.php


----------



## CasperGS




----------



## daver20007

hey guy's how do you post the link in your sig. like that?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daver20007*
> 
> hey guy's how do you post the link in your sig. like that?


From first post:







*5 GHz Overclock Club* **

Code:



Code:


[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=678487][B] 5 GHz Overclock Club [/B][/URL][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=851067][B][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/B][/URL]


----------



## daver20007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> From first post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5 GHz Overclock Club* **
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=678487][B] 5 GHz Overclock Club [/B][/URL][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=851067][B][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/B][/URL]


wow I am blind sometimes Thanks


----------



## alancsalt

and if u like it centered

Code:



Code:


[CENTER] sig [/CENTER]


----------



## AlDyer

Yay here we go: http://valid.canardpc.com/2740558

This is not with a Hyper 212 EVO its with a H100 all cores enabled.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Yay here we go: http://valid.canardpc.com/2740558
> 
> This is not with a Hyper 212 EVO its with a H100 all cores enabled.


----------



## PedroC1999

Hello Allancsalts, might it be a good idea to have a 'Hall Of Fame' on the OP with the 15highest overclocks of every Cpu socket, all mixed to show off al our oc skillz


----------



## jdm317

Sold the 2500k







but not a penny less than 220 big ones so I bought a 3770k.







Heres the new validation.
1.36v vcore








1.075v VTT

http://valid.canardpc.com/2740991

Tired of the random voltage readouts, time to set money aside for a new board..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Hello alancsalt, might it be a good idea to have a 'Hall Of Fame' on the OP with the 15highest overclocks of every Cpu socket, all mixed to show off al our oc skillz


Pretty much a peak capacity already moderating and looking after the bolded Clubs in my sig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Sold the 2500k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but not a penny less than 220 big ones so I bought a 3770k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the new validation.
> 1.36v vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.075v VTT
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2740991
> 
> Tired of the random voltage readouts, time to set money aside for a new board..


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Sold the 2500k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but not a penny less than 220 big ones so I bought a 3770k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the new validation.
> 1.36v vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.075v VTT
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2740991
> 
> Tired of the random voltage readouts, time to set money aside for a new board..


The extreme 3 is no slouch for its price, but its got alot of those quirks you would have *HATE* to see in a higher end board.


----------



## Wolfram

Club application. Really don't want to run this 24/7 though.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2741445


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Club application. Really don't want to run this 24/7 though.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2741445



















We wouldn't expect you to. We're not a stability or 24/7 Club.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wouldn't expect you to. We're not a stability or 24/7 Club.


Thanks! It feels nice to be able to say that've finally reached this milestone. Probably just going to go ahead and get a better CPU next and join again.


----------



## PedroC1999

^^^ That was exactly the same voltage as my 5.0GHz applications, just shows how consistent CPUs are these days, but then I went full nuts and got 5.35, in my sig


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> ^^^ That was exactly the same voltage as my 5.0GHz applications, just shows how consistent CPUs are these days, but then I went full nuts and got 5.35, in my sig


That may be because we are both using a 970a-UD3. Either way I opened up core temp to see my temps during my validation. Idle was the same as my 24/7 under load.


----------



## PedroC1999

I was too scared to open coretemp, too scred to think Im even stupider than I thought. But I was running at 1.8


----------



## Paladine

http://valid.canardpc.com/2743759


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2743759


----------



## PedroC1999

I just tried, and I cant even get 1MHz higher, I think that 5.3 is a good run, Now im working on my 24/7 OC


----------



## Solonowarion

Just Delidded. http://valid.canardpc.com/2744071

Heres my request. Thanks.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Just Delidded. http://valid.canardpc.com/2744071
> 
> Heres my request. Thanks.




























*Also, I've given AMD 5GHz Overclockers their own spreadsheet in the OP.*


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *Also, I've given AMD 5GHz Overclockers their own spreadsheet in the OP.*


cool great job your doing







& just as i have ordered a Venom to bench AMD CPUs first on dice until i can afford my own Dewer then Ln2


----------



## derpy_hooves

Here's the best I could do with ridiculous vdroop http://valid.canardpc.com/2744802 ....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpy_hooves*
> 
> Here's the best I could do with ridiculous vdroop http://valid.canardpc.com/2744802 ....




























*Spreadsheets now have tabs at TOP*


----------



## kennah

http://valid.canardpc.com/2745178

Can I join?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2745178
> 
> Can I join?


----------



## m715

Ok, I was testing out the limits of my 3570k yesterday, temperatures and voltages over 4.7 GHz were starting to make me nervous. I pushed just enough to hit 5.0 GHz








4.7 GHz @ 1.285v, Intel Burn Test, 81C max
4.8 GHz @ 1.350v
4.9 GHz @ 1.425v, Prime95, 81C max
5.0 GHz @ 1.450v
LINK: http://valid.canardpc.com/2744115

My 24/7 clock was 4.0 GHz, now I'm running 4.5 GHz @ 1.25v


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> cool great job your doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & just as i have ordered a Venom to bench AMD CPUs first on dice until i can afford my own Dewer then Ln2


Have to agree with you there stubbsy







Salty's a Legend







I used to have probs when I go to look at the 2011 socket leaderboard I would get directed to the i7 950 club







. But now that prob for me has gone away







and lookin forward to those results of yours when you get around to it mate


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> cool great job your doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & just as i have ordered a Venom to bench AMD CPUs first on dice until i can afford my own Dewer then Ln2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to agree with you there stubbsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salty's a Legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have probs when I go to look at the 2011 socket leaderboard I would get directed to the i7 950 club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But now that prob for me has gone away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lookin forward to those results of yours when you get around to it mate
Click to expand...

hey dude, yeah salty is a legend and has done well with organising this club







i recall you have issues being diverted to the 950 club, the spreadsheets are well set up now, kudos to you mr Salt : applaud: . you have some nice clocks your self, especially that i7-3820







hopefully i will have some results by mid april at the latest


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Have to agree with you there stubbsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salty's a Legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have probs when I go to look at the 2011 socket leaderboard I would get directed to the i7 950 club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But now that prob for me has gone away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lookin forward to those results of yours when you get around to it mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> hey dude, yeah salty is a legend and has done well with organising this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i recall you have issues being diverted to the 950 club, the spreadsheets are well set up now, kudos to you mr Salt : applaud: . you have some nice clocks your self, especially that i7-3820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully i will have some results by mid april at the latest
Click to expand...

Yeah shame I nuked that one







but ive been on the hunt for another one for awhile now a L202 or L204 batch Malay but im doin alright with this Costarica







Shell do 5 Gigahurtles @ 1.48vcore but I run it @ 4902 @ 2408 @ 1.44vcore as me 24/7 better temps and the like







Me thiks I might hold out for the next gen 3820 that's on the intel roadmap or if that dosent materialise I will see how IB-E or Haswell performs first







Playin the waiting game at the moment........Damn it


----------



## stubass

shame about that 3820







i nuked a nice 2600k from being stupid







got too cocky lol. i am waiting to see how haswel performs too, hopefully it is a great clocker







want to try 2011 but the boss say i am spending too much now. married to an accountant has its ups and downs lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> shame about that 3820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i nuked a nice 2600k from being stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got too cocky lol. i am waiting to see how haswel performs too, hopefully it is a great clocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want to try 2011 but the boss say i am spending too much now. married to an accountant has its ups and downs lol










Damn so the missus pulls the purse strings eh







Sounds like no LN2 for you then


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> shame about that 3820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i nuked a nice 2600k from being stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got too cocky lol. i am waiting to see how haswel performs too, hopefully it is a great clocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want to try 2011 but the boss say i am spending too much now. married to an accountant has its ups and downs lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn so the missus pulls the purse strings eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like no LN2 for you then
Click to expand...

hahahaha, yeah she does







will be LN2 eventually dat she know about and costs so dat mean no 2011 HW for me oh well still fun times ahead


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> cool great job your doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & just as i have ordered a Venom to bench AMD CPUs first on dice until i can afford my own Dewer then Ln2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to agree with you there stubbsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salty's a Legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have probs when I go to look at the 2011 socket leaderboard I would get directed to the i7 950 club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But now that prob for me has gone away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lookin forward to those results of yours when you get around to it mate
Click to expand...

What fixed it 4 u?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> hahahaha, yeah she does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be LN2 eventually dat she know about and costs so dat mean no 2011 HW for me oh well still fun times ahead


Hell yes







at least you know fer sure .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> What fixed it 4 u?


You moved the socket tabs to top of page tried it straight up and no 950 club







BTW that club is a very interesting read as well


----------



## alancsalt

"Aha, the old move the socket tabs trick eh?" - Maxwell Smart, Agent 86.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> " SNIP "
> You moved the socket tabs to top of page tried it straight up and no 950 club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW that club is a very interesting read as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> "Aha, the old move the socket tabs trick eh?" - Maxwell Smart, Agent 86.
Click to expand...









and don't forget the classic line " Missed it by that much ! " is what stubbsy will say when he nukes his next chip LOL


----------



## jdm317

Update. 1.6v









http://valid.canardpc.com/2745715


----------



## jdm317

Update. 1.6v









http://valid.canardpc.com/2745715

update: 1.64v


----------



## PedroC1999

Dont u mean 1.248?


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Dont u mean 1.248?


No, "some" Asrock boards don't report correct voltage in CPUz. 1.6v

I would love for it to be 1.248, that would be incredible


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Dont u mean 1.248?
> 
> 
> 
> No, "some" Asrock boards don't report correct voltage in CPUz. 1.6v
> 
> I would love for it to be 1.248, that would be incredible
Click to expand...

incredible!!!! that would be the mother of all chips, 5.3GHz @ 1.248


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> incredible!!!! that would be the mother of all chips, 5.3GHz @ 1.248


Definitely!


----------



## clintwilks

http://valid.canardpc.com/2742686 clintwilks 5201.89 mhz i5-3570k @ 1.41v


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Update. 1.6v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2745715
> 
> update: 1.64v



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clintwilks*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2742686 clintwilks 5201.89 mhz i5-3570k @ 1.41v



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2745178
> 
> Can I join?



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m715*
> 
> Ok, I was testing out the limits of my 3570k yesterday, temperatures and voltages over 4.7 GHz were starting to make me nervous. I pushed just enough to hit 5.0 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7 GHz @ 1.285v, Intel Burn Test, 81C max
> 4.8 GHz @ 1.350v
> 4.9 GHz @ 1.425v, Prime95, 81C max
> 5.0 GHz @ 1.450v
> LINK: http://valid.canardpc.com/2744115
> 
> My 24/7 clock was 4.0 GHz, now I'm running 4.5 GHz @ 1.25v



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Just Delidded. http://valid.canardpc.com/2744071
> 
> Heres my request. Thanks.


----------



## DoooX

Can I slip in ?









http://valid.canardpc.com/2746245


----------



## PedroC1999

You have a golden chip! What is you batch number? Boyboyd had also done 5.4 stable with 1.4


----------



## DoooX

#L103B703 here


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> 2500K (L041C124) | 5.3GHz 1.47v


You and BoyBoyd have diffrent batches, but theyr both very good

http://www.overclock.net/t/898815/the-sandy-bridge-1155-club/400_40#post_12184917


----------



## DoooX

Yeah, but it is probably possible to tweak this one a bit more to see if it can run some Super PI on higher clocks. Maybe I'll post something like that in the next couple of days.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> Can I slip in ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2746245


----------



## mikemartinco

moving on up from the 4ghz club to the 5ghz club!

heres my request and link

http://valid.canardpc.com/2749278


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemartinco*
> 
> moving on up from the 4ghz club to the 5ghz club!
> 
> heres my request and link
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2749278


----------



## mikemartinco

thx for the quick response. im currently at 4.8ghz 1.44v stable in bf3


----------



## RussianC

I thought I would Submit my 5Ghz Overclock.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2749913

My success :5100.35 MHz at 1.52V at Lvl 2 Calibration.

Thinking of running a 24/7 5Ghz Clock. Anyone know if 1.52V is safe 24/7?


----------



## PedroC1999

If your temps are Ok, then go for it! You will upgrade long before it ever dies on you. But keep it under watch for a few hours, at high voltages, sometimes a MB may have a voltage spike or something like that. What are you VRm temp etc like ?


----------



## RussianC

Also another, I lowered the Temp and now my CPUZ is Showing this all the time I validate.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2749942

But multiplier is at 51, this is only when I validate. The Software is showing 5.1Ghz Overclock. Once I validate it shows 2.39Ghz. Anyone know the issue here?

Motherboard is working perfectly not a single spike really.


----------



## PedroC1999

Is any power saving settings on? That looks like EIST


----------



## RussianC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Is any power saving settings on? That looks like EIST


Never mind I tripped a Setting in Bios I shouldn't have.
Everything is good.









Now I can't say when I sell my CPU that it has never seen anything above 55C







With the 5Ghz Clock while using prime is shoots up to 78-80C and then Shutdown! Aw well, 4.5 at 1.34v is decent.
Thanks for the help Pedroc.


----------



## Phantom NZXT

Sign me up! Just delidded my i5 3570K and hit [email protected] 12hrs Prime95 stable!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2749797


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom NZXT*
> 
> Sign me up! Just delidded my i5 3570K and hit [email protected] 12hrs Prime95 stable!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2749797


----------



## FtW 420

Caught cpu-z being buggy, I only wish... Even F7'd a 7455Mhz validation, but realized after it was an older cpu-z version.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Just to show that I can still gets 5 gigahurtles......

Flashed me bios from 2105 - 3602 . All is good so far


----------



## TomashT

http://valid.canardpc.com/2751764

Newest member.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomashT*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2751764
> 
> Newest member.


----------



## stubass

i have been trying to get this 3770k i have in the club to 5.1GHz, seems it just wont do it not matter what i do obvious guess is heat and now the month of winter here is long gone 35*C ambients








not going to delid it, gunna freeze i expect after some practice with AMD


----------



## alancsalt

wow! I can boast that it's ONLY been sitting on 26C here the last few weeks.









But like in Game of Thrones, "Winter is coming." (Aussie)


----------



## Swolern

Add me to the club please. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2491176


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> wow! I can boast that it's ONLY been sitting on 26C here the last few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But like in Game of Thrones, "Winter is coming." (Aussie)


i miss even Aussie winters even up north in Rocky QLD, great wether then i came here and winter last like 4 weeks lol
26C seems pretty decent in the day for the last few weeks at this time of year back home, well i guess which part you are from


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Add me to the club please. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2491176


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i have been trying to get this 3770k i have in the club to 5.1GHz, seems it just wont do it not matter what i do obvious guess is heat and now the month of winter here is long gone 35*C ambients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not going to delid it, gunna freeze i expect after some practice with AMD
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> wow! I can boast that it's ONLY been sitting on 26C here the last few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But like in Game of Thrones, "Winter is coming." (Aussie)
Click to expand...

Winter is allready at my mancave last night.......


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i have been trying to get this 3770k i have in the club to 5.1GHz, seems it just wont do it not matter what i do obvious guess is heat and now the month of winter here is long gone 35*C ambients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not going to delid it, gunna freeze i expect after some practice with AMD
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> wow! I can boast that it's ONLY been sitting on 26C here the last few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But like in Game of Thrones, "Winter is coming." (Aussie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Winter is allready at my mancave last night.......
Click to expand...

lucky buggers, summer is stating to hit my mancave now







hey whens the 5.5GHz comming on this 3820


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> lucky buggers, summer is stating to hit my mancave now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey whens the 5.5GHz comming on this 3820


Not on this one sorry best I can get is a 5.3....







...... got my eye on a L1 batch 3820 gonna try to get it in my mitts


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> lucky buggers, summer is stating to hit my mancave now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey whens the 5.5GHz comming on this 3820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not on this one sorry best I can get is a 5.3....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... got my eye on a L1 batch 3820 gonna try to get it in my mitts
Click to expand...

darn hey, 5.3 is still decent lol, are you gunna later this year get the 4820k? dats the Ivy Bridge-E eqiv isnt it?


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

w00t feels good =d please add me <3
http://valid.canardpc.com/2751865


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> darn hey, 5.3 is still decent lol, are you gunna later this year get the 4820k? dats the Ivy Bridge-E eqiv isnt it?


Whatever I can afford to put inda socket I will get it


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> darn hey, 5.3 is still decent lol, are you gunna later this year get the 4820k? dats the Ivy Bridge-E eqiv isnt it?
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever I can afford to put inda socket I will get it
Click to expand...

khow jai karp ( ask your sis in law what it mean)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnEMoReTrY*
> 
> w00t feels good =d please add me <3
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2751865



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Winter is allready at my mancave last night.......


How come? You are North of me. It should be hotter!!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> khow jai karp ( ask your sis in law what it mean)


Before I ask her is it rude


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> khow jai karp ( ask your sis in law what it mean)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I ask her is it rude
Click to expand...

noooooooo, i will tell you, it basically means "I understand"


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> " SNIP "
> How come? You are North of me. It should be hotter!!!


Check out those load temps


----------



## RussianC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> I thought I would Submit my 5Ghz Overclock.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2749913
> 
> My success :5100.35 MHz at 1.52V at Lvl 2 Calibration.


No Update Sir Mod?


----------



## Tim Milano

Could I reach 5GHz with my i7 3770K with a gigabyte Z77x-d3h motherboard on air?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> I thought I would Submit my 5Ghz Overclock.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2749913
> 
> My success :5100.35 MHz at 1.52V at Lvl 2 Calibration.
> 
> 
> 
> No Update Sir Mod?
Click to expand...


















Well, seeing you ask so nicely...


----------



## Bogd4n

A small improvement with another E8400. Air cooling, around 10 C ambient temp, vcore 1.68 V on MM.








I kind of love 775 sk....









So, update:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2750172


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> A small improvement with another E8400. Air cooling, around 10 C ambient temp, vcore 1.68 V on MM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of love 775 sk....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, update:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2750172


awsome overclock dude








you should post this in the 2GHz club too








http://www.overclock.net/t/875250/the-2ghz-overclock-club


----------



## kennah

Wow. What are you using to cool that?


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> awsome overclock dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should post this in the 2GHz club too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/875250/the-2ghz-overclock-club


Thanks mate, and also thenks for link. I will post there too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> Wow. What are you using to cool that?


Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B + Arctic Cooling MX-4 + 2xSunon @ 4500 RPM. The cpu isn't a very good one, it does spi32m at only 4914 Mhz with 1,64 V.
It would have been very nice to have this CPU, cooler and memory kit 2 month ago. At -10 C ambient temp...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> A small improvement with another E8400. Air cooling, around 10 C ambient temp, vcore 1.68 V on MM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of love 775 sk....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, update:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2750172


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey Mr Salt !
Did you work out that annoyance with BIOS 3602


----------



## alancsalt

Nah. Put a slower fan on the pin out. If I RMA it'd be months......darned fragile fast things......like Ferraris and Rampage IV Extremes...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey Mr Salt !
> Did you work out that annoyance with BIOS 3602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Nah. Put a slower fan on the pin out. If I RMA it'd be months......darned fragile fast things......like Ferraris and Rampage IV Extremes...
Click to expand...

Bummer....at least mine is doing what its supposed to......so far


----------



## PedroC1999

I might try to run Super Pi sometime at 5GHz, apart from that... No more extreme overclocking, too many people said the over 1.7 is LN2 is solely for LN2 and i was stupid enough to go that high with a H100i lol. Maybe when SR comes along, I will grab a 8450 and go over, who knows. But for now... I had a good run but it has to stop lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I might try to run Super Pi sometime at 5GHz, apart from that... No more extreme overclocking, too many people said the over 1.7 is LN2 is solely for LN2 and i was stupid enough to go that high with a H100i lol. Maybe when SR comes along, I will grab a 8450 and go over, who knows. But for now... I had a good run but it has to stop lol


Good idea cause if you don't you will nuke it at those volts


----------



## PedroC1999

I know - I need to set my own limits lol. Il be more conservative next time.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I know - I need to set my own limits lol. Il be more conservative next time.


Hell no go hard or go home







1.7vcore kills sandybees as well u pulled up before nukesville. A mans gotta know his limitations


----------



## MyFaceHole

Yes! After trial and error I finally got 5GHz! I opened my window (it is 43F outside) and cranked my fans up on my X60. Here's my validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2752943
I am so glad I finally accomplished this!


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFaceHole*
> 
> Yes! After trial and error I finally got 5GHz! I opened my window (it is 43F outside) and cranked my fans up on my X60. Here's my validation:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2752943
> I am so glad I finally accomplished this!


Congrats. That seems really high compared to what people do on 6300 though. Never found out myself because I didn't have the mobo for it.


----------



## MyFaceHole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Congrats. That seems really high compared to what people do on 6300 though. Never found out myself because I didn't have the mobo for it.


I had to bring it down to 3 cores otherwise my voltage would have been... dangerous!


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFaceHole*
> 
> I had to bring it down to 3 cores otherwise my voltage would have been... dangerous!


I wonder is that a product of the mobo or the CPU?


----------



## MyFaceHole

To be honest, I think I got a bad overclocking CPU. I was barely able to get that overclock. My motherboard has an 8+2 phase VRM which is not the best but It does the job. I'm going to upgrade to the AsRock 990FX Extreme9 which has a 12+2 power phase.
EDIT: Come to think of it, you also have a motherboard that has a 8+2 power-phase. You should push that bugger till it cries for mercy!


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFaceHole*
> 
> To be honest, I think I got a bad overclocking CPU. I was barely able to get that overclock. My motherboard has an 8+2 phase VRM which is not the best but It does the job. I'm going to upgrade to the AsRock 990FX Extreme9 which has a 12+2 power phase.
> EDIT: Come to think of it, you also have a motherboard that has a 8+2 power-phase. You should push that bugger till it cries for mercy!


Unfortunately I also lost the silicon lottery. Not stable above turbo and things start acting up even if I force it. Going to have to be a stock peasant


----------



## MyFaceHole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Unfortunately I also lost the silicon lottery. Not stable above turbo and things start acting up even if I force it. Going to have to be a stock peasant


If you really want a good FX 6-core you should get the FX-6200 because it has 125W of pure, unadulterated, power. BTW, you know what I always found weird? Why did AMD make the first make the FX-6100 a 95W processor, then make the FX-6200 a 125W processor, and finally they left off their FX-6 series with the FX-6300 being a 95W processor? I just find that strange, if anything the FX-6300 should be a 125W CPU.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFaceHole*
> 
> If you really want a good FX 6-core you should get the FX-6200 because it has 125W of pure, unadulterated, power. BTW, you know what I always found weird? Why did AMD make the first make the FX-6100 a 95W processor, then make the FX-6200 a 125W processor, and finally they left off their FX-6 series with the FX-6300 being a 95W processor? I just find that strange, if anything the FX-6300 should be a 125W CPU.


Not going back to Zambezi after going Vishera. Even downclocked to 3.3 it's faster than my old 6300 at 3.8 Think I'm going to save for a fabulous 8320 or 8350


----------



## MyFaceHole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Not going back to Zambezi after going Vishera. Even downclocked to 3.3 it's faster than my old 6300 at 3.8 Think I'm going to save for a fabulous 8320 or 8350


I second that, I hope to own the 8350 sometime in the future.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFaceHole*
> 
> Yes! After trial and error I finally got 5GHz! I opened my window (it is 43F outside) and cranked my fans up on my X60. Here's my validation:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2752943
> I am so glad I finally accomplished this!


----------



## WiSH2oo0

I gave it a go and its far from stable

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2753741


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSH2oo0*
> 
> I gave it a go and its far from stable
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2753741



















We are not a stability Club.

















http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> We are not a stability Club.


Sure it is. You have to be stable for the 1.5 seconds it takes to click the validation button.


----------



## WiSH2oo0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


Fixed


----------



## Avonosac

:smug:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2755381


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Sure it is. You have to be stable for the 1.5 seconds it takes to click the validation button.


Lol, so many times I've clocked up while my finger is hovering over the f7, sometimes 1.5 seconds is too long...


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Lol, so many times I've clocked up while my finger is hovering over the f7, sometimes 1.5 seconds is too long...


lol my 5151 stayed just long enough to submit the score I think before it crashed out. Took one of my SSDs out of my array with it too... Had to verify the whole RST volume


----------



## FtW 420

Playing with the celeron 352 at 7.2Ghz I think I had to reboot & get up to the same clocks 20 or 30 times to finally get the save before the bsod. Corrupted 2 windows installs along the way.
Should have an 'installed windows at 6Ghz club'


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Playing with the celeron 352 at 7.2Ghz I think I had to reboot & get up to the same clocks 20 or 30 times to finally get the save before the bsod. Corrupted 2 windows installs along the way.
> Should have an 'installed windows at 6Ghz club'


Installing windows at 6 ghz on a spinner... talk about some overkill there.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> :smug:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2755381



















Oh, you just put a marker in what used to be no-man's-land. There was a blank spot in the spreadsheet between 5104.78 MHz and 5200.01 MHz, and you've plunked yourself right in the middle!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you just put a marker in what used to be no-man's-land. There was a blank spot in the spreadsheet between 5104.78 MHz and 5200.01 MHz, and you've plunked yourself right in the middle!


I'm liking that, but now I am really seriously considering delidding this chip... the validations around me are all like .1v higher than my chip... I am thinking I have some serious wiggle room with this chip.


----------



## FtW 420

You do have a better than average chip, most have to delid & run higher voltage to post that high. Delidding should drop the temps pretty good & allow higher clocks & voltage yet.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> :smug:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2755381


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*


----------



## zer0patches

Lol. I barely squeaked by at 5000.01 lol. It's a bunk chip though, something wrong with IMC/SA. I went through 3 memory kits and would not run stable at stock speeds and ram clocked at 1600 or lower with ridiculously relaxed timing and would still get memory bsods every couple hours.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2747649


I think I should be above rctrucker since I used less voltage, lol.









I'm running an i7 3820 while it's being RMA'ed. Quite pleased with it so far. =p
4.8ghz @1.335v, 2080mhz ram @1.6v ram, 1.7v pll and 1.175vccsa/vtt
http://valid.canardpc.com/2756280


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0patches*
> 
> Lol. I barely squeaked by at 5000.01 lol. It's a bunk chip though, something wrong with IMC/SA. I went through 3 memory kits and would not run stable at stock speeds and ram clocked at 1600 or lower with ridiculously relaxed timing and would still get memory bsods every couple hours.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2747649
> 
> I think I should be above rctrucker since I used less voltage, lol.



















With equal overclocks, I've always put them in order of arrival. To get above rctrucker, you only need a higher OC.


----------



## zer0patches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With equal overclocks, I've always put them in order of arrival. To get above rctrucker, you only need a higher OC.


Thanks, I plan on it as soon as the new chip comes in.


----------



## Jamar2013

i7-2700K - 5GHz @ 1.4v

http://valid.canardpc.com/2756666

ty


----------



## Avonosac

Oh boy, I was constantly increasing Vcore because my OC's were failing, turns out my VCCSA and VCCIO were at like .920 and I think I was crashing because of that.. gonna stop my folding and see if that is what was causing my instability and pump them up a bit to see what this chip can do


----------



## ccoop769

I don't know much about my board, but crazy high voltage, don't know much about different voltages, I think my memory is to tight also that high, running 1T and faster then advertised speeds. Guess I forgot about the screen name too. oops.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2756691


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccoop769*
> 
> I don't know much about my board, but crazy high voltage, don't know much about different voltages, I think my memory is to tight also that high, running 1T and faster then advertised speeds. Guess I forgot about the screen name too. oops.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2756691


Holy crap. Those volts are really high. Like really high for AMD and just plain terrible high for intel.


----------



## zer0patches

So I decided to push this i7 3820 a bit to see how far she goes. Curve for me definately starts hitting around 5.2ghz. I was able to get it up to 5320mhz but unable to get a validation. CPU-Z would crash pulling SPD data. I was running my mem a little past spec and would need to play around with the voltage and timings a bit. I still plan on getting that 5.3ghz + but I ran out of time.









5069.98 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/2756668


5200.16 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/2756682

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccoop769*
> 
> I don't know much about my board, but crazy high voltage, don't know much about different voltages, I think my memory is to tight also that high, running 1T and faster then advertised speeds. Guess I forgot about the screen name too. oops.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2756691


Just wow. That is crazy volts. I would never go that high. Hope you enjoyed your processor while it lasted.


----------



## Avonosac

That is a beastly 3820...

I just got this on my 3770k.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2756825

I think I'm losing some clock because I have 16GB of ram and I'm clocking it at 2200mhz xD Enjoy!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccoop769*
> 
> I don't know much about my board, but crazy high voltage, don't know much about different voltages, I think my memory is to tight also that high, running 1T and faster then advertised speeds. Guess I forgot about the screen name too. oops.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2756691


And that is how you start to bork your chip







Can you go a higher multi ? Might as well get a good clock while your at it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0patches*
> 
> So I decided to push this i7 3820 a bit to see how far she goes. Curve for me definately starts hitting around 5.2ghz. I was able to get it up to 5320mhz but unable to get a validation. CPU-Z would crash pulling SPD data. I was running my mem a little past spec and would need to play around with the voltage and timings a bit. I still plan on getting that 5.3ghz + but I ran out of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5069.98 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2756668
> 
> 
> 5200.16 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2756682
> 
> Just wow. That is crazy volts. I would never go that high. Hope you enjoyed your processor while it lasted.


Yes I DID thank you .......
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2569605


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccoop769*
> 
> I don't know much about my board, but crazy high voltage, don't know much about different voltages, I think my memory is to tight also that high, running 1T and faster then advertised speeds. Guess I forgot about the screen name too. oops.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2756691











Yep, need the user name right, but them is risky volts....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar2013*
> 
> i7-2700K - 5GHz @ 1.4v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2756666
> ty




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> That is a beastly 3820...
> I just got this on my 3770k.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2756825
> I think I'm losing some clock because I have 16GB of ram and I'm clocking it at 2200mhz xD Enjoy!



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0patches*
> 
> So I decided to push this i7 3820 a bit to see how far she goes. Curve for me definately starts hitting around 5.2ghz. I was able to get it up to 5320mhz but unable to get a validation. CPU-Z would crash pulling SPD data. I was running my mem a little past spec and would need to play around with the voltage and timings a bit. I still plan on getting that 5.3ghz + but I ran out of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5200.16 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2756682


----------



## PedroC1999

Guys, there is no such thing as 'crazy volts' when Pedro is online, if anything, point him to my sig and show him, what 'crazy volts' are xd


----------



## alancsalt

Pedr is the Welsh form of Peter meaning rock. Is that Pedr OC or Pedr O' C or.....or no real meaning and I'm reading too much into it? (Off Topic, yeah, I know....)

1.7v, yeah, fair enough.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Pedr is the Welsh form of Peter meaning rock. Is that Pedr OC or Pedr O' C or.....or no real meaning and I'm reading too much into it? (Off Topic, yeah, I know....)
> 
> 1.7v, yeah, fair enough.


1.76 + or bust, thats what I did









I did actually set 1.8375 in the BIOS, but dont tell no one...


----------



## alancsalt

All the welsh guys I've known have been .... a bit on the wildside.


----------



## PedroC1999

Im from Portugal though


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Im from Portugal though


Portuguese / Welshman


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 1.76 + or bust, thats what I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did actually set 1.8375 in the BIOS, but dont tell no one...


Well I' don't think I've seen anyone actually do 1.76 V on Ivy. Not even on LN2. But then again I don't keep up with that circuit. I'd tone it down. His voltage is just irresponsibly high.


----------



## PedroC1999

Someone did 7.? With 2v, it died soon after, woner if it would have got the 7.9 in WEI


----------



## Jamar2013

Once i OCed to 5.0 Ghz, i got back to my usual 4.8 Settings, but now, on load, my multi is getting down to 39x 40x (oscillates), while on idle, i am at 48x like i want.... Do you know what the problem could be ? Everything was fine before i touched to get 5 Ghz..


----------



## zer0patches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar2013*
> 
> Once i OCed to 5.0 Ghz, i got back to my usual 4.8 Settings, but now, on load, my multi is getting down to 39x 40x (oscillates), while on idle, i am at 48x like i want.... Do you know what the problem could be ? Everything was fine before i touched to get 5 Ghz..


Sounds like you are getting throttled. Did you change your LLC / CC or anything else that may be affecting your temps that you forgot about?

Also did you enable turbo / speed step by accident etc? It will downclock your cpu to save on juice.

Also check your power profile in windows. If you don;t want throttling then set it to performance or edit the profile manually and set minimum processor % to 100.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 1.76 + or bust, thats what I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did actually set 1.8375 in the BIOS, but dont tell no one...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I' don't think I've seen anyone actually do 1.76 V on Ivy. Not even on LN2. But then again I don't keep up with that circuit. I'd tone it down. His voltage is just irresponsibly high.
Click to expand...

Someone hasn't looked at the top ten in the 3770K 5GHz list..


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Someone hasn't looked at the top ten in the 3770K 5GHz list..


No kidding...I think I've gone up to 1.92v on LN2, and I know others have gone further, while most people go just as high.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Well I' don't think I've seen anyone actually do 1.76 V on Ivy. Not even on LN2. But then again I don't keep up with that circuit. I'd tone it down. His voltage is just irresponsibly high.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> No kidding...I think I've gone up to 1.92v on LN2, and I know others have gone further, while most people go just as high.


Speaking of which I just noticed I don't have a 3770k in the list, I thought i had posted a 6.3?Ghz valid before.
But have improved it anyway.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2729279


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> No kidding...I think I've gone up to 1.92v on LN2, and I know others have gone further, while most people go just as high.


As I said I tend to not keep up on that circuit but thanks for the information.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I just noticed I don't have a 3770k in the list, I thought i had posted a 6.3?Ghz valid before.
> But have improved it anyway.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2729279


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Speaking of which I just noticed I don't have a 3770k in the list, I thought i had posted a 6.3?Ghz valid before.
> But have improved it anyway.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2729279


6.3...right









I wish all of my 6.3s looked like that.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> 6.3...right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish all of my 6.3s looked like that.


My first 3770k validated 6.3sometingGhz, thought i had posted it in here but I wasn't in the list.
The last one was a different chip. Good with HT off, not so good with HT...


----------



## agenttwisted

my submission
http://valid.canardpc.com/2758434


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agenttwisted*
> 
> my submission
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2758434


----------



## KingT

Can I post a screenshot of my CPU-Z running and CPU @ 5GHz, as I don't have a validation link (forgot to take it).









CHEERS..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Can I post a screenshot of my CPU-Z running and CPU @ 5GHz, as I don't have a validation link (forgot to take it).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Sorry King T. Needs to be a validation.
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (No excuse for Rejected on an Intel chip, but considering CPUZ has long had issues with AMD, rejected AMD validations will be accepted, until I am advised by top overclockers that this no longer applies.)
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


----------



## agenttwisted

Proud to finally be a part of this club! started with an asus m5a97 with a fx 8150 and the best i could pull was 4.2. upgraded to a gigabyte 990fxa-ud5 then was able to get 4.5. the icing on the cake was getting my fx 8350. 5ghz right off the bat. proud of my rig


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

Hiya. New to overclockers.net family so readin these forums bit by bit and adding stuff when I got some extra time. Here's 1 x 5000mhz+ with FX-8150.
imo. Start forming a 6000mhz and a 7000mhz clubs too







...I think theres plenty Bulldozer folks with the numbers. Heres http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2738554


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

As you can c in the validation.. I'm only using multipliers..very high voltage (I've learned from it..Bulldozer DOSENT need moar than 1.385 to pull over 5k but yea.. off-topic. Just wanted to mention that my validation is easy to be done. Multiplier + few tweaks in BIOS (learn the tweaks by readin' n tryin).
Off-topic.. Had an amd processor runnin OCCT at my workplace. We took the cooling off "in the fly" !! What happend.. OCCT kept goin for some time. It crashed but windows stayd on. It was passive!!! We tested the heat with laser AND it was 69'c only "AMD processor exploys" ..nope.. got the data,pictures + video bout the hole thing







.
Will get back on that..


----------



## stubass

There was a 6GHz + club but it seems to be locked due to a large number of spamming


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenGoblinGHz*
> 
> Hiya. New to overclockers.net family so readin these forums bit by bit and adding stuff when I got some extra time. Here's 1 x 5000mhz+ with FX-8150.
> imo. Start forming a 6000mhz and a 7000mhz clubs too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I think theres plenty Bulldozer folks with the numbers. Heres http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2738554




























*[New] 6GHz+ OC Club!
Barely enough 6GHz folks, let alone 7GHz.
Also the 2GHz (above stock) Club hasn't been getting enough new members lately
*


----------



## Bushmaster03

My humble submission:


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2761452

Cheers!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bushmaster03*
> 
> My humble submission:
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2761452
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## John-117

I really don't understand what the point of this thread is, but...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2761805
2600K at 5ghz gave me 9.66 in Cinebench.


----------



## PedroC1999

The point of this thread is to push your chip as far as _You_ will go, think of it as a show off thread. I like the idea, and glad I was stupid enough to join this exclusive club (And glad I didnt get an i3)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> I really don't understand what the point of this thread is, but...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2761805
> 2600K at 5ghz gave me 9.66 in Cinebench.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> I really don't understand what the point of this thread is, but...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2761805
> 2600K at 5ghz gave me 9.66 in Cinebench.


Comparing the length of our e-Peens.

As you can see by the tables in the first post, there are some very large ones about.


----------



## PedroC1999

Im in 13th position on the AM3+, not bad for my first ever OC


----------



## Evanjs

Shmehbadeh
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2761478


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanjs*
> 
> Shmehbadeh
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2761478


----------



## jdm317

1.67v
http://valid.canardpc.com/2762893


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> 1.67v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2762893


----------



## stubass

The List Keeper is always quick off the mark


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Im in 13th position on the AM3+, not bad for my first ever OC


No 1 3820 , No 2 overall 2011 socket







and No3 I Killed that chip








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> The List Keeper is always quick off the mark


What are you after Stubbsy ?








Yes our Mr Salty clever buggar that one


----------



## alancsalt

I didn't want to be known for one of those slow to update threads.. I figure, keep the life in it....


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I didn't want to be known for one of those slow to update threads.. I figure, keep the life in it....


see 3820 MADMAN








good work mr salt keepin the life in it
and good work Pedro for your first OC and placement, take away the extreme OC'ers and you have done really well








and MADMAN Pedro didnt kill his chip like you and me (my 2600k)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@ Salty Agreed







Your work does not go unnoticed








Like one of the threads im a member of........









@ Stubbsy "What has happened before will happen again" That is true but I didn't bork my chip trying to beat someone else's overclock only my own...


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like one of the threads im a member of........


hmmmmm, us queenslanders







crazy bunch we are lol
so you got a costa 3820 and a malay?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> "SNIP"
> @ Stubbsy "What has happened before will happen again" This is true but I didn't bork my chip trying to beat someone else's overclock only my own...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> hmmmmm, us queenslanders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy bunch we are lol
> so you got a costa 3820 and a malay?
Click to expand...

Yep I sure do







Runnin the costa at the moment , the malay needs MOAR volts to do what the costa does







but they do 5Gigahurtles + . No problem







and yes im a bit of a stirrer lol


----------



## $ilent

Is this club for stable or just bootable speeds?

thanks


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is this club for stable or just bootable speeds?
> 
> thanks


what ever it takes to just be able to boot and validate.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> what ever it takes to just be able to boot and validate.


Mornin to ya







I thought I kept strange hours....


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> what ever it takes to just be able to boot and validate.


I see, my effort









http://valid.canardpc.com/2763667


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I see, my effort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2763667


5 Gigahurtles @ 1.296vcore







is that right ? if so AWESOME


----------



## $ilent

5 gig it is! xD


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I see, my effort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2763667


that is an awsome chip









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Mornin to ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I kept strange hours....


morning back at ya. yep i do keep really wierd hours like i go to bed at 7.30pm and wake up 1-2am then sleep again at 4-4.30 am lol


----------



## $ilent

heh cheers!

Wish it was stable at that, takes another 0.1v.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> "SNIP"
> morning back at ya. yep i do keep really wierd hours like i go to bed at 7.30pm and wake up 1-2am then sleep again at 4-4.30 am lol


'cause you snore and the missus kicks you out of bed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> heh cheers!
> 
> Wish it was stable at that, takes another 0.1v.


Pffffft that's a shame 1.396vcore


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> heh cheers!
> 
> Wish it was stable at that, takes another 0.1v.


you see what you can boot at with 1.4 - 1.45V


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> "SNIP"
> morning back at ya. yep i do keep really wierd hours like i go to bed at 7.30pm and wake up 1-2am then sleep again at 4-4.30 am lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'cause you snore and the missus kicks you out of bed
Click to expand...

not far from the truth


----------



## inedenimadam

Does this work? or do I need to try and stabilize this to get in...
http://valid.canardpc.com/2764701

5.2 @ 1.488 (DMM)


----------



## PedroC1999

As long as you got that validation, your in, even if it crashes 20MS after you validate (In my case lol)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> As long as you got that validation, your in, even if it crashes 20MS after you validate (In my case lol)


sweet! I was trying to stay below 1.5 VCore for this chip, and I can boot 5.3 but it crashes when I try an validate >.< are there any long term repercussions for going over that magic 1.5V long enough for a validation?


----------



## PedroC1999

For a validation, ive seen LN2 chips with over 1.9 survive after a validation, so I would go for it, but dont go too mad


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Does this work? or do I need to try and stabilize this to get in...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2764701
> 
> 5.2 @ 1.488 (DMM)




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> what ever it takes to just be able to boot and validate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see, my effort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2763667
Click to expand...


----------



## staffy007

had a couple of issues with windows so put my 2600k back in so I'd thought get in the club with this aswell

5104mhz better volts and more stable than my 3770k








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2765325


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staffy007*
> 
> had a couple of issues with windows so put my 2600k back in so I'd thought get in the club with this aswell
> 
> 5104mhz better volts and more stable than my 3770k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2765325


----------



## TickleMyElmo

my Submit Hope it cuts it

http://valid.canardpc.com/2765336


----------



## Fanman43

This is a mineral oil computer. Its awesome.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2766083


----------



## $ilent

@Fanman

5ghz at 1.18v? Surely thats not right!


----------



## bond32

Holy crap that aquarium is cool.

No 6300's on the amd list?? Guess I am the first.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2765898


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> @Fanman
> 
> 5ghz at 1.18v? Surely thats not right!


could be offset voltage at idle/downclocked. like mine that validated 5.2 at 1.072


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> No 6300's on the amd list?? Guess I am the first.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2765898


Just curious...how do you like the Kraken? Can it be made quiet without driving temperatures through the roof?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just curious...how do you like the Kraken? Can it be made quiet without driving temperatures through the roof?


Haven't really had it long enough to find that quite sweet spot. Def wont happen when putting 1.64 volts to my cpu. But I find the noise to be just fine. Really like it so far except one of the fans has a terrible noise at high rpms; NZXT is sending me a replacement though so that was nice.

It performs quite well. Really like it so far.


----------



## PedroC1999

Your not the 1st, Ive got the highest OC with 5352.91MHz with 1.76v, their just not in the righ order on the list


----------



## bond32

Nice. Take it that's on a custom water loop?


----------



## PedroC1999

No, H100i


----------



## spider220075

My first forum post!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2766154

That mini-ITX board is a gem!!


----------



## PedroC1999

106.3 FSB is very good for Ivy, that is indeed a nice board.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> No, H100i


Dang! Nice... I need to get there... Are you using 4 fans on your h100? You must have good airflow and low ambient. What do your temps look like?


----------



## spider220075

Thanks Pedro! It actually did 108x48 just before this validation, but I discarded it due to lower result (5184)


----------



## PedroC1999

Im not running 5.3 24/7, the vCore is way to high, i run 4.5.


----------



## bond32

Yeah I need to try to get 4.5 stable. Last I tried it took more voltage than yours. Think ill try with the FSB... What NB frequency/voltage do you run at? CPU-NB that is.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

http://valid.canardpc.com/2765336

does this work? orrrr?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TickleMyElmo*
> 
> my Submit Hope it cuts it
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2765336



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanman43*
> 
> This is a mineral oil computer. Its awesome.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2766083



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Holy crap that aquarium is cool.
> 
> No 6300's on the amd list?? Guess I am the first.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2765898











Submission does not match requirements listed on the first page of this thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/5ghz-overclock-club
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Your not the 1st, Ive got the highest OC with 5352.91MHz with 1.76v, their just not in the righ order on the list


Don't know what you two mean. PedroC1999 is on top of the two existing FX-6300 chips on the list. Please check the list, and tell me if there is an error. http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/5ghz-overclock-club
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spider220075*
> 
> My first forum post!!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2766154
> 
> That mini-ITX board is a gem!!


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Holy crap that aquarium is cool.
> 
> No 6300's on the amd list?? Guess I am the first.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2765898


I just don't think you scrolled enough mate. There's at least 2 including me. Welcome to the club though. Also i think you can try for higher with those volts. Only took me 1.5 for a validation at that clock.


----------



## bond32

Viewing this from my phone so that's probably why I didn't see the other 6300's.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PedroC1999

That is his 24/7 vCore, whihc is way to high for 24/7, we are trying to tell him that on another thread.


----------



## alancsalt

Wrong name in the name field....but 1.6v 24/7...

Ummmm, I told a guy in the 1GHz thread http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/the-1ghz-overclock-club/3730#post_19735732 that you or Wolfram might be able to help him get a higher clock...


----------



## stubass

Hmmmmm, cant get this 3770k to boot at 5.1 no matter what i try, heat bunnies i suspect







I think next week sometime with my friend i should strip my sig rig and do my first DICE run on it.. just waiting for my GELID extreme paste to arrive. goodidea since DICE is what about -50ish so CB or CBB shouldnt be an issue??

i must admit not matter how many vids and threads i watch/read, insulation has me nevrvous


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I hope murphy didn't sell you that chip


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hmmmmm, cant get this 3770k to boot at 5.1 no matter what i try, heat bunnies i suspect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think next week sometime with my friend i should strip my sig rig and do my first DICE run on it.. just waiting for my GELID extreme paste to arrive. goodidea since DICE is what about -50ish so CB or CBB shouldnt be an issue??
> 
> i must admit not matter how many vids and threads i watch/read, insulation has me nevrvous


Bunnying about the heat bunnies...









If there is any ceramique paste handy that will work fine for DICE. It does start to turn to powder after -120 or so but fine for phase & DICE at least. There should be no cold bugs or boot bugs at DICE temps.

Follow the guides, & when it gets frozen, keep it frozen as long as you are benching. If you have to walk away & it gets to thawing out, leave it to dry & go again another day.
With z77 boards, avoid any vaseline in the socket. Just get the cpu sealed in well so no air can get at it, condensation inside won't be an issue.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

i7 3820 [email protected]@1.535vcore


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hmmmmm, cant get this 3770k to boot at 5.1 no matter what i try, heat bunnies i suspect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think next week sometime with my friend i should strip my sig rig and do my first DICE run on it.. just waiting for my GELID extreme paste to arrive. goodidea since DICE is what about -50ish so CB or CBB shouldnt be an issue??
> 
> i must admit not matter how many vids and threads i watch/read, insulation has me nevrvous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunnying about the heat bunnies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is any ceramique paste handy that will work fine for DICE. It does start to turn to powder after -120 or so but fine for phase & DICE at least. There should be no cold bugs or boot bugs at DICE temps.
> 
> Follow the guides, & when it gets frozen, keep it frozen as long as you are benching. If you have to walk away & it gets to thawing out, leave it to dry & go again another day.
> With z77 boards, avoid any vaseline in the socket. Just get the cpu sealed in well so no air can get at it, condensation inside won't be an issue.
Click to expand...









FTW, i dont have any ceramique on hand only pk1, the GELID should be here soon anyways. ok i understand once frozen keep going and ok cool avoid vas, gotya.. from what i see its not hard but just me i get nervous when starting something new lol. well here in thailand it is the Thai new year and what they call Songkran festival for the next 4-5 days so after that i will give it a go. been dying to try this pot out as i dont like things just sitting here lol. better get some practice in before the following and just strip the sig rig and maybe the CPU from the wife's rig (if she lets me) hahaha

I have been searching the country trying to find rentals of Ln2 dewars but not much luck yet to bench this AMD gear i bought since DICE wont cut it for AMD







so also searching for decent 775 board which i have a few recomendations sofar has been fruitless. got a few netburst chips tho for whan i do find a board







oh oh i cant believe $600 for an x48 rampage extreme o_0 so tyrying to find locally something like a GA-EP45T-EXTREME, P5Q3 Deluxe or P5E3 Premium which smuckley recomended me for benching netburst chips.


----------



## FtW 420

Everybody probably gets excited/nervous the first time freezing, I know I did. My first times freezing a gpu I think I killed a couple over-insulating.
Have to keep watching ebay & the forums for a dewar at a good price. Only 20L or bigger, 10L will be a teaser.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Everybody probably gets excited/nervous the first time freezing, I know I did. My first times freezing a gpu I think I killed a couple over-insulating.
> Have to keep watching ebay & the forums for a dewar at a good price. Only 20L or bigger, 10L will be a teaser.


wow, i didnt realise you can over insulate







well looking at using eraser since i can get that easy here, foam and foam tubing, paper towles, painters tape (to seal the join on the pot) so for DICE is that fine or am i missing something?

yep also have been keeping an eye out for pirchasing a dewar at around the 35L mark but more so locally to cut frieght costs, hopefully i can find a decent dewar at a decent price locally but i have no problems in if i can find somewhere that hires them short term for starters.


----------



## FtW 420

I guess I can overinsulate cards at least, other people can do eraser on cards but I killed every card I tried it with.
Covered one with vaseline instead, it lived. Did that for while then switched to LET.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I guess I can overinsulate cards at least, other people can do eraser on cards but I killed every card I tried it with.
> Covered one with vaseline instead, it lived. Did that for while then switched to LET.


i see, that would suck








so for a mobo what would you recemend for around the socket and the underside of the mobo? eraser or LET? doubt i can get something like dragon skin here. iam not sure if you saw i ended up buying a Venom which came with a decent amount of foam as well as foam tubing for the pot.
sorry for all the questions but i just want to be sure on what people's prefernce are.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hmmmmm, cant get this 3770k to boot at 5.1 no matter what i try, heat bunnies i suspect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think next week sometime with my friend i should strip my sig rig and do my first DICE run on it.. just waiting for my GELID extreme paste to arrive. goodidea since DICE is what about -50ish so CB or CBB shouldnt be an issue??
> 
> i must admit not matter how many vids and threads i watch/read, insulation has me nevrvous


Is it delidded stu?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is it delidded stu?


Not a good idea if u wanna bench with dice or LN2


----------



## Deadboy90

NOOOOOOO! I got my 8320 to 5ghz at last but I forgot to put my OCN name in the box! Now I cant get it booted again!









http://valid.canardpc.com/2767151


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hmmmmm, cant get this 3770k to boot at 5.1 no matter what i try, heat bunnies i suspect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think next week sometime with my friend i should strip my sig rig and do my first DICE run on it.. just waiting for my GELID extreme paste to arrive. goodidea since DICE is what about -50ish so CB or CBB shouldnt be an issue??
> 
> i must admit not matter how many vids and threads i watch/read, insulation has me nevrvous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it delidded stu?
Click to expand...

no but only becuase as HOMECINEMA-PC said its not a goodidea becuse i am going to put it under DICE.. i have heard this from a few benchers but cant recal the reasoning.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i see, that would suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so for a mobo what would you recemend for around the socket and the underside of the mobo? eraser or LET? doubt i can get something like dragon skin here. iam not sure if you saw i ended up buying a Venom which came with a decent amount of foam as well as foam tubing for the pot.
> sorry for all the questions but i just want to be sure on what people's prefernce are.


I generally use LET around the socket & bottom, although eraser does work fine. Eraser is a bit easier to put on & remove, with LET you have to be more careful not to get into places you don't want it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> no but only becuase as HOMECINEMA-PC said its not a goodidea becuse i am going to put it under DICE.. i have heard this from a few benchers but cant recal the reasoning.


The extreme coolers who tried delidding good chips found good chips aren't as good for extreme cooling anymore after delidding, it's like an instant degrade. Most were losing about 200Mhz average from the max clocks a chip could get before delidding..


----------



## stubass

Been looking at both these threads
http://www.overclock.net/t/839959/bassplayers-insulation-guide-lots-of-images
http://www.overclock.net/t/1067846/liquid-electrical-tape-is-awesome

with LET
Quote:


> with LET you have to be more careful not to get into places you don't want it.


i take it you mean like PCIe, RAM slots and socket!?

btw i am feeling more confident now


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Been looking at both these threads
> http://www.overclock.net/t/839959/bassplayers-insulation-guide-lots-of-images
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1067846/liquid-electrical-tape-is-awesome
> 
> with LET
> i take it you mean like PCIe, RAM slots and socket!?
> 
> btw i am feeling more confident now


Yes, I have splashed some LET right into the socket pins before, it takes a while to clean it out without breaking or bending any. On the bottom of the board I learned the hard way to plug up the little holes by the dimm & pci-e slots with bits of eraser to keep stuff out of the slots, I've killed a few dimm slots as well.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Been looking at both these threads
> http://www.overclock.net/t/839959/bassplayers-insulation-guide-lots-of-images
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1067846/liquid-electrical-tape-is-awesome
> 
> with LET
> i take it you mean like PCIe, RAM slots and socket!?
> 
> btw i am feeling more confident now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have splashed some LET right into the socket pins before, it takes a while to clean it out without breaking or bending any. On the bottom of the board I learned the hard way to plug up the little holes by the dimm & pci-e slots with bits of eraser to keep stuff out of the slots, I've killed a few dimm slots as well.
Click to expand...

ok, looks like i will just go with eraser as you said it is easier to apply and remove. thanks again for all your advice and i am sure you will hear all about my first run


----------



## tw33k

New 3770K 5GHz @ <1.3v CPU-Z


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> New 3770K 5GHz @ <1.3v CPU-Z


5000.29MHz vs 5000.28MHz, but only 1.296v compared to 1.4v, so a much better chip, or is that from delidding?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Just wanted to be part of this club









Here it is:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2768144

http://valid.canardpc.com/2768144


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Just wanted to be part of this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2768144
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2768144


----------



## Imprezzion

http://valid.canardpc.com/2768221



And yes, this is his 24/7 stable setting. I'm lucky as hell with this chip, once again... My previous one did 5.12Ghz on 1.448v and max multi of x58 on 2 cores. Sold for a lot of cash. This thing has a useless max multi (55, maybe 56) but it's a monster for 24/7...

Also, the board i'm using, it has it's flaws but i'm in love with it and for only €99,90 new it was epic cheap! (MSI Z68A-GD80 Gen3)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2768221
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, this is his 24/7 stable setting. I'm lucky as hell with this chip, once again... My previous one did 5.12Ghz on 1.448v and max multi of x58 on 2 cores. Sold for a lot of cash. This thing has a useless max multi (55, maybe 56) but it's a monster for 24/7...
> 
> Also, the board i'm using, it has it's flaws but i'm in love with it and for only €99,90 new it was epic cheap! (MSI Z68A-GD80 Gen3)


Nice!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2768221
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, this is his 24/7 stable setting. I'm lucky as hell with this chip, once again... My previous one did 5.12Ghz on 1.448v and max multi of x58 on 2 cores. Sold for a lot of cash. This thing has a useless max multi (55, maybe 56) but it's a monster for 24/7...
> 
> Also, the board i'm using, it has it's flaws but i'm in love with it and for only €99,90 new it was epic cheap! (MSI Z68A-GD80 Gen3)


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2768221
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, this is his 24/7 stable setting. I'm lucky as hell with this chip, once again... My previous one did 5.12Ghz on 1.448v and max multi of x58 on 2 cores. Sold for a lot of cash. This thing has a useless max multi (55, maybe 56) but it's a monster for 24/7...
> 
> Also, the board i'm using, it has it's flaws but i'm in love with it and for only €99,90 new it was epic cheap! (MSI Z68A-GD80 Gen3)


Wow. Enjoy knowing that you won the silicon lottery for 24/7


----------



## TenzoMonk

Would be honored to join! Temps not a problem... she just gets really THIRSTY after 4500mhz...









http://valid.canardpc.com/2769026



http://valid.canardpc.com/2769026


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TenzoMonk*
> 
> Would be honored to join! Temps not a problem... she just gets really THIRSTY after 4500mhz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2769026
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2769026


Nice! How are your temps kickin that much voltage through her? And is that on the extreme4? Have you checked that voltage with a DMM? I would not be surprised at all to see the true voltage running closer to 1.700 than 1.600.

Edit: I am on a ext4, ASRock is a swear word around my house. I am getting sick of taking my side panel off to check voltage!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TenzoMonk*
> 
> Would be honored to join! Temps not a problem... she just gets really THIRSTY after 4500mhz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2769026
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2769026



























_
In a traditional Zen monastery, the position of tenzo, or head cook, is held by a monk who is considered to "have way-seeking mind, or by senior disciples with an aspiration for enlightenment." This is so because the position requires wholehearted practice. Those without way-seeking mind will not have good results, in spite of their efforts..._


----------



## TenzoMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nice! How are your temps kickin that much voltage through her? And is that on the extreme4? Have you checked that voltage with a DMM? I would not be surprised at all to see the true voltage running closer to 1.700 than 1.600.
> 
> Edit: I am on a ext4, ASRock is a swear word around my house. I am getting sick of taking my side panel off to check voltage!


Yup, Extreme4... and you're right about probably being closer to 1.7 :/

Temps are actually "decent." Idle temp is around 40C... but large FFT in Prime will take me 100C pretty quick, then I stop (and it's not stable at all... WHEA every minute... LOL).

Asrock... it's been so hit/miss w/them. Served me well with my Phenom/FX chips (still have a1035T @ 3.25ghz in an Asrock board as home server).

Haven't checked w/DMM... though, I was using fixed voltage @ 1.580 in BIOS and reported 1.56 in CPUZ. 1.6 in BIOS was my limit... as I know of the "funky" voltage from this board!







Tenzo needs an upgrade soon








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> In a traditional Zen monastery, the position of tenzo, or head cook, is held by a monk who is considered to "have way-seeking mind, or by senior disciples with an aspiration for enlightenment." This is so because the position requires wholehearted practice. Those without way-seeking mind will not have good results, in spite of their efforts..._


Thanks! I'm honored!

"Monks, a friend endowed with seven qualities is worth associating with. Which seven? He gives what is hard to give. He does what is hard to do. He endures what is hard to endure. He reveals his secrets to you. He keeps your secrets. When misfortunes strike, he doesn't abandon you. When you're down & out, he doesn't look down on you."


----------



## Newb Builder

How does one apply for the 5 Ghz club ? does one just post there link here like so ?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2769736


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Yep and now just sit and wait for alancsalt to add you to the list.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newb Builder*
> 
> How does one apply for the 5 Ghz club ? does one just post there link here like so ?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2769736


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spider220075*
> 
> My first forum post!!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2766154
> 
> That mini-ITX board is a gem!!


----------



## sdcalihusker

Am I in?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2771257


----------



## Alatar

Testing my new 3930K (old one died). And by the looks of things as soon as I get this thing under phase I'll be seeing if I can break my previous record


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Testing my new 3930K (old one died). And by the looks of things as soon as I get this thing under phase I'll be seeing if I can break my previous record


RMAing a 5600mhz 3930k & getting one back that does the same or better would be epic luck!


----------



## PedroC1999

That just sickens me, I thought no one was luckier than BoyBoyd, I was very wrong... 6GHz I bet...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Testing my new 3930K (old one died). And by the looks of things as soon as I get this thing under phase I'll be seeing if I can break my previous record


Good morning Alatar








That cinebench score is mad







New hexy eh . Any chance you could post the batch no. for me







Im in the market for one . Thanks fella ta


----------



## Alatar

L244C029

TBH though I don't really think looking at the batch numbers matters that much in this case. The new 3770Ks maybe, but 3930Ks? Meh, I would just buy a random one and hope for the best.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> L244C029
> 
> TBH though I don't really think looking at the batch numbers matters that much in this case. The new 3770Ks maybe, but 3930Ks? Meh, I would just buy a random one and hope for the best.


That maybe true but....... its nice to have a reference to gauge what batch no they are flogging here....


----------



## alancsalt

I've got a L203B270. Not a particularly good overclocker. Limit of bench stable is 4950MHz. Suicide goes to 5050MHz at 1.56v. I chose not to push vcore past that on water.

I can't really afford to go binning them.. :-(


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Good morning Alatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cinebench score is mad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New hexy eh . Any chance you could post the batch no. for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im in the market for one . Thanks fella ta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> L244C029
> 
> TBH though I don't really think looking at the batch numbers matters that much in this case. The new 3770Ks maybe, but 3930Ks? Meh, I would just buy a random one and hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That maybe true but....... its nice to have a reference to gauge what batch no they are flogging here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I've got a L203B270. Not a particularly good overclocker. Limit of bench stable is 4950MHz. Suicide goes to 5050MHz at 1.56v. I chose not to push vcore past that on water.
> 
> I can't really afford to go binning them.. :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

This is just the kind of info im after so I can at least try to pick and choose the hexy I WANT








Hey Mr Salt I am guessing here but is your hexy a malay ? L203 is the same no's as my 3820 malay 'dog chip" . Cause I thought that all hexys were made in costa rica . I really don't want to bin anything either.......or get one like you've got


----------



## PedroC1999

I know about CPU binning as i when Intel or AMD send better clocking ones up the product line, but when you use binning, do you mean as in buy, sell if bad and get another?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I know about CPU binning as i when Intel or AMD send better clocking ones up the product line, but when you use binning, do you mean as in buy, sell if bad and get another?


Yep.

Batch Codes

The lot code identifier and Intel year and workweek the finished product was manufactured can be viewed by referencing the following FPO# guide:

(x)Test Site, (x)Year, (xx)Workweek, (xx)Lot Code Identifier (xx)Serialisation Code

1st letter or digit = Test Site
0 = San Jose, Costa Rica
1 = Cavite, Philippines
3 = .............., Costa Rica
6 = Chandler, Arizona
7 = .........., Philippines
8 = Leixlip, Ireland
9 = Penang, Malaysia
L = ............, Malaysia
Q = ..........., Malaysia
R = Manila, Philippines
Y = Leixlip, Ireland

2nd digit = Year of production
8 = 2008
9 = 2009
0 = 2010

3rd & 4th digits = Workweek

5th - 6th digits= Lot Code Identifier

7th - 8th digits = Serialisation Code

So L203B270, Made in Malaysia, 2012, 3rd week ....


----------



## Imprezzion

Binning as in buying a bunch of CPUs and keeping the best has done me good in the past with 2500K's. In total i've had 7 of them and 5 hardly touched 5Ghz bench stable and 24/7 all around 4.7-4.8.

The 4th it was, a costa rica, did 5.12Ghz stable @ 1.448v and had a max multi of x57 on 4 cores, 58 on 2 and 59 on 1 @ 1.6v aircooled. Kept it for a while, then sold if for €250..

Then, the 6th was reasonable 24/7, did 5Ghz on 1.432v but it died when testing a load of open box boards i bought..

RMA'd it at the store which got me a new one straight from Intel and that thing is a beast.. its a few pages back but it does 5.1Ghz on 1.400v ''stable''. It won't do 12 hours of prime or nothin with that vcore, made it 5 hours, then suddenly tossed 2 out of 4 workers, but it kept its own in 2 hours of LinX/IBT AVX and it's perfectly game stable which is all I need..

Max multi however is crap.. x56 tops on 1 core.. x55 on all 4..


----------



## PedroC1999

Whats that about some chips have a higher multi, how does Intel test that


----------



## Imprezzion

Intel doesn't. You have to do it yourself. A 2500K that can do 58+ is generally worth some cash to (sub zero) overclockers.


----------



## PedroC1999

I mean, why have some got a limit of 55multi and some got 56 etc?


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I mean, why have some got a limit of 55multi and some got 56 etc?


That should be more problem of the mobo and not of CPU.


----------



## Imprezzion

Nope, the CPU's have limitations themselves. Just like not every chip is capable of 5Ghz but some quit at 4.8 with reasonable voltages, some chips are capable of running a speed of 5800Mhz or higher, while some aren't at all no matter the voltage.

Generally, if a chip boots with ~1.6v on x58 or higher (of course, turbo & EIST disabled so it actually BOOTS on x58) then it's a real good piece and can potentially be sold for a reasonable amount.
The more cores it can do x58 on the more valueable the chip is.
CPU-Z validation on a specific multi would be nice if it's stable enough to start a browser and such.

Mine was, it would validate x58 on 2 cores easily. Also x57 on all 4 with ease. I later discovered from the buyer it did well in excess of 5900Mhz with x58 multi in singlethreaded benches on sub-zero.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

juss tweaking got bit higher clock , tiny bit lower voltage

http://valid.canardpc.com/2774217


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TickleMyElmo*
> 
> juss tweaking got bit higher clock , tiny bit lower voltage
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2774217




























Quote:


> maximum multiplier rising to 63x


http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/04/23/intel-core-i7-3770k-review/








http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cpu/37989-intel-core-i7-3770k-22nm-ivy-bridge/?page=14


----------



## inedenimadam

Max multi 63, max bus 107= 67.41

Makes you wonder how we have these 70+ world records with bus speeds of 111 and such.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Max multi 63, max bus 107= 67.41
> 
> Makes you wonder how we have these 70+ world records with bus speeds of 111 and such.


LN2.


----------



## PedroC1999

When the transistors are cold, they will accept higher frequencies


----------



## rockgod213

http://valid.canardpc.com/2774475

http://valid.canardpc.com/2774475


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockgod213*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2774475
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2774475


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Max multi 63, max bus 107= 67.41
> 
> Makes you wonder how we have these 70+ world records with bus speeds of 111 and such.
> 
> 
> 
> LN2.
Click to expand...

Well I understand that, but the 63x seems to be a hard limit, where the 107 seems to be fudgeable with the proper techniques. I have never tried for those numbers, but I guess I could look at it in my BIOS.

Edit to add: it appears on this ASRock ext 4 that the max bus is 150 and max multi is 150...but I have no idea if that is the chips limit or my board.


----------



## staffy007

just thought I'd do an update [email protected]









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2771630


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staffy007*
> 
> just thought I'd do an update [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2771630


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well I understand that, but the 63x seems to be a hard limit, where the 107 seems to be fudgeable with the proper techniques. I have never tried for those numbers, but I guess I could look at it in my BIOS.
> 
> Edit to add: it appears on this ASRock ext 4 that the max bus is 150 and max multi is 150...but I have no idea if that is the chips limit or my board.


Those 150 are for your board, the CPU limit is hlaf or less than that.

An example with AMD, I used the same 1090T X6 on LN2 with a MSI 990FXA-GD65 I hit the 6.5GHz but when I used the same CPU under LN2 with a Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 the CPU only hit 6GHz...above that was impossible, so, the problem is the board himself and not the CPU.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Those 150 are for your board, the CPU limit is hlaf or less than that.
> 
> An example with AMD, I used the same 1090T X6 on LN2 with a MSI 990FXA-GD65 I hit the 6.5GHz but when I used the same CPU under LN2 with a Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 the CPU only hit 6GHz...above that was impossible, so, the problem is the board himself and not the CPU.


Could it be the difference in chipset's that limited your OC on the GB 890FXA-UD5 comparted the the 990FX chipset on your MSI board??
I am curious to know as i bought a GB 990FXA-UD5 especially for Ln2 benching


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Could it be the difference in chipset's that limited your OC on the GB 890FXA-UD5 comparted the the 990FX chipset on your MSI board??
> I am curious to know as i bought a GB 990FXA-UD5 especially for Ln2 benching


That could be, but I'm not really happy with Gigabyte for OC on LN2 at least with AMD since 300MHz less (6.3GHz stable for bench) makes a big difference. I don't know how good is that UD5, but at this point I would prefer ASUS or MSI....


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Could it be the difference in chipset's that limited your OC on the GB 890FXA-UD5 comparted the the 990FX chipset on your MSI board??
> I am curious to know as i bought a GB 990FXA-UD5 especially for Ln2 benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could be, but I'm not really happy with Gigabyte for OC on LN2 at least with AMD since 300MHz less (6.3GHz stable for bench) makes a big difference. I don't know how good is that UD5, but at this point I would prefer ASUS or MSI....
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks, i guess i will find out and then try Asus or MSI


----------



## PedroC1999

The CHV is the record breaker, and its still quite affordable.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> The CHV is the record breaker, and its still quite affordable.


that it is right, imma going to get one once i get all the other stuff i need, well find it here has been a nightmare







.


----------



## Alatar

CHV is epic, I got mine for just 130€











Wonderful board to OC on.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> CHV is epic, I got mine for just 130€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful board to OC on.


That's because is on my list of next things to shop....


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> CHV is epic, I got mine for just 130€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful board to OC on.


about $300USD here, but thats thai prices for ya....


----------



## Dgeorge1617

I would like to join the club









http://valid.canardpc.com/2778210

I love this board and CPU!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> I would like to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2778210
> 
> I love this board and CPU!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thanks a lot! My AsRock would never allow me to be in this club, but my MVE has just been begging me to join


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.*
> 
> *(No excuse for Rejected on an Intel chip, but considering CPUZ has long had issues with AMD, rejected AMD validations will be accepted, until I am advised by top overclockers that this no longer applies.)
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)*
> *Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Image created by Jelah.*
> *
> 
> *Depending on whether your submission makes it, you'll see at least one of these...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sig Link*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [center]:clock:[URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/678487/"][b]_.=5 GHz Overclock Club=._[/b][/URL]:clock:[/center]
> 
> With Huddler content management, mine changed to Rich Text, in which case it looks like this, in "Source":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5 GHz Overclock Club* **
> 
> 5GHzSig.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> 
> ** *5 GHz Overclock Club *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *


I quess I would like to join the amd 5.0ghz+ club http://valid.canardpc.com/2779392 the name isn't exactly the same but it is still my same name just spaced out with capitols lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> I quess I would like to join the amd 5.0ghz+ club http://valid.canardpc.com/2779392 the name isn't exactly the same but it is still my same name just spaced out with capitols lol



















Your entire username is there.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Im gonna gets me a 3930k today


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Im gonna gets me a 3930k today


Make sure you tell us your max stable OC with that setup


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Im gonna gets me a 3930k today


Congrats. Hope you can enjoy that monster.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Im gonna gets me a 3930k today


Uh-oh!


----------



## TheBlindOne

my best clock yet hope it's good enough
http://valid.canardpc.com/2779492

sorry i edited forgot to put my user name


----------



## TheBlindOne

plus i pushed it harder also changed out memory and still playing with it love water cooling


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Make sure you tell us your max stable OC with that setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Congrats. Hope you can enjoy that monster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Uh-oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

http://valid.canardpc.com/2779517









I cant believe my luck







That's my 4th sandybee to do 5 Gigahurtles and my first hexy 1.4vcore in bios


----------



## TheBlindOne

good job man have fun with your new cpu


----------



## NismoTyler

Update please: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2779585

Thanks!!!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2779517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe my luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my 4th sandybee to do 5 Gigahurtles and my first hexy 1.4vcore in bios




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NismoTyler*
> 
> Update please: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2779585
> Thanks!!!!


----------



## TheBlindOne

I want in the club please
http://valid.canardpc.com/2779492


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlindOne*
> 
> I want in the club please
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2779492


----------



## MDScene

Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/2780095
It's not much more, but it's more.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MDScene*
> 
> Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/2780095
> It's not much more, but it's more.











Sure shifted you up a few places.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

[email protected]







1.535vcore in da bios
 That's enough.......for now


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.535vcore in da bios
> That's enough.......for now


Not bad at all. An aweful lot of juice being used to keep it stable.. I can't wait for IB-E / HW-E. I might break down and build myself an insanely strong rig.... Not that I'm having any trouble with my 3770k getting anything done... mind you


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.535vcore in da bios
> That's enough.......for now


Hoi you! Where's the CPUZ validation?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Here it is you crazy salt thingy you








http://valid.canardpc.com/2780661 1.51vcore in bios bench stable


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlindOne*
> 
> good job man have fun with your new cpu
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.535vcore in da bios
> That's enough.......for now
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Not bad at all. An aweful lot of juice being used to keep it stable.. I can't wait for IB-E / HW-E. I might break down and build myself an insanely strong rig.... Not that I'm having any trouble with my 3770k getting anything done... mind you


Thanks for that dudes








I knocked her down to 1.51vcore







But this very warm square sucks in a LOT of juice 245+ watts on IBT @ 5Ghz temps of 80c at 24c ambient no A/C








So ill run this at 4639 @ 2336 1.335vcore as my 24/7 for now . I want to be good to this one till ivy gets here at the end of the year


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Here it is you crazy salt thingy you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2780661 1.51vcore in bios bench stable












nice one dude


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice one dude


Thanks bro







yeah its a bit of a beast







more tweeks to come


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice one dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah its a bit of a beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more tweeks to come
Click to expand...

cant wait..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> cant wait..


Man big watts and heat with these hexys







But what I really want is 5.2 so I can put a second entry to the 2Ghz club


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> cant wait..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man big watts and heat with these hexys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what I really want is 5.2 so I can put a second entry to the 2Ghz club
Click to expand...

yeah i can imagine the







lol
hey i see you broke 20k in 3Dmark11 too


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Here it is you crazy salt thingy you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2780661 1.51vcore in bios bench stable


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yeah i can imagine the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> hey i see you broke 20k in 3Dmark11 too


Yep broke 55k in 3D mark vantage and smited saltys tri 580 in firestrike ....which is very borked







A good nights / early morning bench session


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, that's enough smiting outa you..









You're just gonna force me to spend more money after all....


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, that's enough smiting outa you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just gonna force me to spend more money after all....


both you want to make me spend more money..









still trying to save the $$ for my current project


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, that's enough smiting outa you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just gonna force me to spend more money after all....


Just a couple of virus removals and you'll be good to go


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, that's enough smiting outa you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just gonna force me to spend more money after all....
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of virus removals and you'll be good to go
Click to expand...

I didn't know you were on my computer..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

if I was u wouldn't know


----------



## alancsalt

In 19 hours, I'm going MIA for four days a thousand miles away. Going to my Father's 90th Birthday and doing family catchup...One of my anomalies is not having a mobile, and none of them have computers...









It'll just be food, drink and yakety-yak. As Arnie said, "I'll be back."


----------



## Avonosac

Have fun man, drinking with family is usually fun!

Usually.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> In 19 hours, I'm going MIA for four days a thousand miles away. Going to my Father's 90th Birthday and doing family catchup...One of my anomalies is not having a mobile, and none of them have computers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll just be food, drink and yakety-yak. As Arnie said, "I'll be back."


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> In 19 hours, I'm going MIA for four days a thousand miles away. Going to my Father's 90th Birthday and doing family catchup...One of my anomalies is not having a mobile, and none of them have computers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll just be food, drink and yakety-yak. As Arnie said, "I'll be back."
Click to expand...

enjoy yourself mr salt







i will keep this MADMAN under control for you


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> enjoy yourself mr salt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will keep this MADMAN under control for you


Meh, just let him stay in the car.

But crack the window a bit.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> enjoy yourself mr salt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will keep this MADMAN under control for you


Hey stubbsy hows the " RING OF FIRE "


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> enjoy yourself mr salt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will keep this MADMAN under control for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, just let him stay in the car.
> 
> But crack the window a bit.
Click to expand...

now thats a great idea








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey stubbsy hows the " RING OF FIRE "










better thanks







tis put out..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Meh, just let him stay in the car.
> 
> But crack the window a bit.


Pffftttt


----------



## alancsalt

He just won't have anyone to respond to his smiting... he'll miss that...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

We shall see about that..........


----------



## Joa3d43

...please add under LG2011...Schroedinger's cats are at it again...just dialing in the 3970X - 1.36v @ 5 GHz leaves some headroom









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2782108


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We shall see about that..........


Well, if you don't find another, I'll be back to respond to your smiting on Monday...









15 hours to my flight if you want to squeeze some in...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...please add under LG2011...Schroedinger's cats are at it again...just dialing in the 3970X - 1.36v @ 5 GHz leaves some headroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2782108
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Its out of the box, and alive..


----------



## jayflores

fx8350 @ 5.2ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2781482


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Well, if you don't find another, I'll be back to respond to your smiting on Monday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 hours to my flight if you want to squeeze some in...
> " SNIP "


Oh GOODIE


----------



## Alatar

5ghz + small talk thread


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...please add under LG2011...Schroedinger's cats are at it again...just dialing in the 3970X - 1.36v @ 5 GHz leaves some headroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2782108
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That makes me feel sick, YOU NEED TO BENCH IT!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 15 hours to my flight if you want to squeeze some in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its out of the box, and alive..


...I'd rather leave some for your return


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> fx8350 @ 5.2ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2781482




























HOMECINEMA-PC, Joa3d43 is trying to cut in on your smiting!









Next thing you know Stubass will start...


----------



## Alatar

Bleh, I can't wait for my dielectric grease to come in so I can show what a fast SB-E is

(jk. well maybe...)










One thing I would like to see happen is someone getting a 6ghz SB-E. It's entirely possible but no one has just binned the chips enough for one to end up in the hands of a guy who tests for max frequency.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> " SNIP "
> HOMECINEMA-PC, Joa3d43 is trying to cut in on your smiting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next thing you know Stubass will start...










then I will chime in..........


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Bleh, I can't wait for my dielectric grease to come in so I can show what a fast SB-E is
> 
> (jk. well maybe...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I would like to see happen is someone getting a 6ghz SB-E. It's entirely possible but no one has just binned the chips enough for one to end up in the hands of a guy who tests for max frequency.


Bring it on! Bring it on! We will be the first to applaud if you manage it.


----------



## Alatar

I'm not saying I can do that lol

Just that it would be cool to see. Afaik the WR for SB-E is 5950MHz so I guess 6 is possible for some extremely rare chip


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

This what I can do..... http://valid.canardpc.com/2782695

















with air bending


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> This what I can do..... http://valid.canardpc.com/2782695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with air bending



















Naughty, this is SB-E not Ivy, and Alatar used Single Stage Phase..
Ah well, who dares, wins... sometimes


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Bleh, I can't wait for my dielectric grease to come in so I can show what a fast SB-E is
> 
> (jk. well maybe...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I would like to see happen is someone getting a 6ghz SB-E. It's entirely possible but no one has just binned the chips enough for one to end up in the hands of a guy who tests for max frequency.


...not sure yet, but I may let FtW 420 (who lives near me) pour some LN2 on mine...as long as he promises to get rid of all the dragon skin after :









...also,it got a pretty good cooling system now already ('siamesed' R-IV-E and MVE boards, with single loop,13 feet of 1/2 inner / 3/4 inch outer tubes, 2 pumps, 2 reservoirs and 3 rads for a total of 914mm x 60mm)


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> This what I can do..... http://valid.canardpc.com/2782695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with air bending


Oh Aang, you're my hero!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

This is what I mean.....


----------



## TheBlindOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> This is what I mean.....


OMG that is sick looking man


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...not sure yet, but I may let FtW 420 (who lives near me) pour some LN2 on mine...as long as he promises to get rid of all the dragon skin after :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...also,it got a pretty good cooling system now already ('siamesed' R-IV-E and MVE boards, with single loop,13 feet of 1/2 inner / 3/4 inch outer tubes, 2 pumps, 2 reservoirs and 3 rads for a total of 914mm x 60mm)


If the cpu comes out easily enough, I have some boards that are already insulated so yours can stay nice & tidy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> This is what I mean.....


Air bending, thought that was a typo, but I see it...

I like!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> " SNIP "
> Air bending, thought that was a typo, but I see it...
> I like!



Thought you would







Simple yet effective backyard engineering put together with the gear I had lying around ! Cost 20 bucks for duct tape and something to duct the exhaust out my window . Shaves 12c - 17c off load temps and chills the w/loop and rads nicely . Perfect for keepin very warm hexenbeasts cool especially for benchies








I wish I was livin at B.C. I would gladly offer my 3930k and 3820 for some frozen bench action


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thought you would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple yet effective backyard engineering put together with the gear I had lying around ! Cost 20 bucks for duct tape and something to duct the exhaust out my window . Shaves 12c - 17c off load temps and chills the w/loop and rads nicely . Perfect for keepin very warm *hexenbeasts* cool especially for benchies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was livin at B.C. I would gladly offer my 3930k and 3820 for some frozen bench action


Grimm fan









oh oh the cats away so lets play


----------



## HiLuckyB

After deliding my 3770K I finally got it to 5.0GHz, But so far i've only been able to get 4.9GHz at 1.456v stable









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2783474


----------



## CAxVIPER

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2784426

Wanted to push it future but it didn't want to go :'(


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2784426
> 
> Wanted to push it future but it didn't want to go :'(


55x isn't too bad for a 2700k, might be able to get the bclk up a bit from there for a few more Mhz.


----------



## Modest Mouse

Finally got around to tinkering in the 5GHz range

http://valid.canardpc.com/2784516

Count me in the club


----------



## SDBolts619

Oh just for the hell of it...

http://valid.canardpc.com/2786043

I'm in?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Oh just for the hell of it...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2786043
> 
> I'm in?




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> Finally got around to tinkering in the 5GHz range
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2784516
> 
> Count me in the club




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2784426
> 
> Wanted to push it future but it didn't want to go :'(




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> After deliding my 3770K I finally got it to 5.0GHz, But so far i've only been able to get 4.9GHz at 1.456v stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2783474


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Just wanted to update my submission (since I noticed it was in the 2600k section anyway)



http://valid.canardpc.com/2787362


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Just wanted to update my submission (since I noticed it was in the 2600k section anyway)
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2787362











You have shifted...


----------



## rickcooperjr

why don't you just do something like I did with a custom cooling cabinet with a car radiator ( literaly no restriction and overkill heat dissapation into air ) in it for the radiator of the watercooling and a water chiller inline of cpu like ( http://www.amazon.com/ActiveAqua-Chiller-refrigeration-unit-HP/dp/B004LQ7GH4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1367288945&sr=8-5&keywords=water+chiller ) ( mine is bigger than one I listed mine is a 1/2hp chiller for upto 175 gallon aquarium I purchased nearly new for $200 from pet store that was going out of bussiness) that is what I use for my insane hell runs but I don't do those much anymore only thing you have to worry about is condensation but some silicone fixes that mostly. I have a setup I use and can drop my ambient coolant temp around 20c-30c if I so choose or set it up to keep my coolant automatically at a set temp. These are older pics of my setup for my custom liquid cooling http://s1203.photobucket.com/user/rickcooperjr/library/ I call my cooling setup my torture rack lol and trust me even under extreme load my coolant temps only raise like 1-2c over ambient not including the use of the water chiller If i use it I can drop my ambient coolant temp around 20c-30c.

I also want to point out I use a xspc raystorm waterblock and a pump down on my cooling cabinet along with a 500w psu ( in cabinet ) and a pump in the tower also.

I also use a custom coolant mix of 10% automotive universal green coolant and distilled water and add a few drops of dish detergeant to the coolant mix ( dish detergeant breaks surface tension of coolant mix to allow better heat transfer) ( if you want uv reaction get the UV dye for radiator at automotive parts store cheap and safe ) I also use a coolant additive hyper lube in my mix for added anticorrosion and extra lubrication for my pumps and such nothing will grow in this mix and you only need to change this every couple of years and is safe for plastic and all metals I also have had 0 issues over 10yrs of using this mix on many setups including my families gaming rigs and such.

I also want to point out I am using a 5core copper / brass radiator I purchased for my 1973 GTO I have had for over 15yrs fully restored and beefed up show car I ended up using a high flow aluminum racing radiator in the GTO.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Ahh yes takes me back to when i had my 72 HQ Monaro Revvy Chevy . That beast had a 5 core rad in it kept it supa cool with just a factory 6 blade fan .


----------



## alancsalt

350 cubes?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Stroker 383 4 bolt mains block , billet offset ground crank , carillo alum conrods / Forged pistons decked the block shaved heads 10.75:1 comp...........juice was 55c a litre then


----------



## alancsalt

Hmmm, guess you used to earn more than me, or had deeper credit cards..


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> This is what I mean.....


Holy crap dude that's awesome.


----------



## rickcooperjr

My GTO has a custom short stroked (350 4bolt main chevy ) motor that is designed for 10k+ rpms and produces 673hp and 483ftlb of torque at 9500 rpm basically it is a nascar approved engine worth over $40k a good friend of mine (Mark Kessle a world renouned engine builder Mainly for nascar / dixxie door slammers 1000hp+ engines ) and my family and me all designed this motor and had it custom balanced and blue printed along with dyno tested with harmonics testing while dyno ran. I will say the GTO will flat get it and still a easy daily driver with 13-17 MPG depending on how you drive it if you got a lead foot way lower MPG lol it has a mid lvl gear ratio in POSI lock rear dif (3.38) along with a muncy rockcrusher 4 speed trans the thing will **** and get yet remains reliable because of the way it was built most go for strokers and then sacrifice reliability me I prefer a rubber band that never runs out of power and once in the upper range of rpms it pulls like a monster 4500-10k before that it runs closely to a normal setup just a bit beefier lol.

I just want to point out I did the wrench time my family gave the advice I did the work including body /suspension /engine removal replacement and trans you name it I did it bought the car with a beat up worn out engine spent 3 yrs rebuilding it from ground up starting when I was 15 with my own 2 hands my dad would occasionaly help when it took 2 people other than that they would lay a manual in front of me or torque specs / orders and such and say theres what you need have at it. Trust me I have a lot of blood sweat and tears involved in that car (73 GTO ) it is my baby have had it since I was 14 almost 15 I am now 30 soon to be 31 the doing the work myself made me respect it more and know the limits of the car and let me tell you I have pushed it a few times out at the strip.

almost 20k miles on the motor and yet to have any major issues period Mark gave me a literaly lifetime warranty on the engine lol and said if I can kill it something is wrong with the way I am running it so far I have pushed it hard many times yet to have an issue other than a distributor issue and a MSD 6AL ignition box failure.


----------



## rickcooperjr

I also want to point out my dad has a 69 judge GTO with a 427 Yanko corvette engine in it cranking 1100hp and Camden race team is my family lol.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> My GTO has a custom short stroked (350 4bolt main chevy ) motor that is designed for 10k+ rpms and produces 673hp and 483ftlb of torque at 9500 rpm basically it is a nascar approved engine worth over $40k a good friend of mine (Mark Kessle a world renouned engine builder Mainly for nascar / dixxie door slammers 1000hp+ engines ) and my family and me all designed this motor and had it custom balanced and blue printed along with dyno tested with harmonics testing while dyno ran. I will say the GTO will flat get it and still a easy daily driver with 13-17 MPG depending on how you drive it if you got a lead foot way lower MPG lol it has a mid lvl gear ratio in POSI lock rear dif (3.38) along with a muncy rockcrusher 4 speed trans the thing will **** and get yet remains reliable because of the way it was built most go for strokers and then sacrifice reliability me I prefer a rubber band that never runs out of power and once in the upper range of rpms it pulls like a monster 4500-10k before that it runs closely to a normal setup just a bit beefier lol.


I had a K-10 that we put a 383 in...it would scream, but god forbid it choke....I like your modest approach, wish I would have thought the same way when I decided to bore that bastard.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> My GTO has a custom short stroked (350 4bolt main chevy ) motor that is designed for 10k+ rpms and produces 673hp and 483ftlb of torque at 9500 rpm basically it is a nascar approved engine worth over $40k a good friend of mine (Mark Kessle a world renouned engine builder Mainly for nascar / dixxie door slammers 1000hp+ engines ) and my family and me all designed this motor and had it custom balanced and blue printed along with dyno tested with harmonics testing while dyno ran. I will say the GTO will flat get it and still a easy daily driver with 13-17 MPG depending on how you drive it if you got a lead foot way lower MPG lol it has a mid lvl gear ratio in POSI lock rear dif (3.38) along with a muncy rockcrusher 4 speed trans the thing will **** and get yet remains reliable because of the way it was built most go for strokers and then sacrifice reliability me I prefer a rubber band that never runs out of power and once in the upper range of rpms it pulls like a monster 4500-10k before that it runs closely to a normal setup just a bit beefier lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a K-10 that we put a 383 in...it would scream, but god forbid it choke....I like your modest approach, wish I would have thought the same way when I decided to bore that bastard.
Click to expand...

Yeah I used to have a chevy blazer military K10 1ton I had a 283 v8 chevy (400-450hp or so ) (full posi front and rear 38" thornbirds )very hopped up and was also a 10k rpm motor best way to put it drop it in the mud tromp to floor and let the mud fly without any worries could literaly set a brick on the throttle in neutral and walk away drink a beer come back take brick off and go mudding lol. Trustme the motor had enough umph to pop wheelies I used to get on hills and rock the clutch popping wheelies and power wheel hop speed bumps lol.

I have often thought of buying my old K10 back from my uncle it has just been setting in his barn for past 6yrs nothing wrong with it he just doesn't offroad and complains about fuel prices the thing has a 3 speed rock crawler / military Tcase and 4 speed rock crusher trans with 411 gear ratio (front is slightly higher geared by just a hair to help mud crawl to keep steering ability)in full military 1ton (full POSI front and rear ) differentials in low lock on transfer case high gear in trans the thing will crawl like 8mph with throttle stuck to floor lol (tcase low lock position for pulling)( I forgot it is 24/7 4wd only way to unlock this is to unlock hubs ) it also has a 8 inch skyjacker lift kit with 38" thornbird 12.5" wide tires .


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Holy crap dude that's awesome.


Why thank you I kind of AM


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Why thank you I kind of AM


Well you're almost as awesome as that cooling setup you've created. Not there yet, but almost.


----------



## rickcooperjr

so I get no congrats on my insane cooling setup *** im joking I linked pics of it with the cooling cabinet and 5core V8 car copper / brass radiator most of pics are old and are of like (first 5 are of new setup ) 3 builds ago same case different internals I even use 1/2hp water chiller on my cooling system capable of dropping my coolant temps around 20c-30c far more than a tapping into AC vent duct.
http://s1203.photobucket.com/user/rickcooperjr/library/?sort=3&page=1 this is almost identical chiller I use http://www.amazon.com/Active-Aqua-Water-Chiller-2000-1200L/dp/B000TMC2CI/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1367371701&sr=8-8&keywords=aquarium+water+chiller I got mine from a pet store that used it for 3days and was going out of bussiness for $200.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> so I get no congrats on my insane cooling setup *** im joking I linked pics of it with the cooling cabinet and 5core V8 car copper / brass radiator most of pics are old and are of like (first 5 are of new setup ) 3 builds ago same case different internals I even use 1/2hp water chiller on my cooling system capable of dropping my coolant temps around 20c-30c far more than a tapping into AC vent duct.
> http://s1203.photobucket.com/user/rickcooperjr/library/?sort=3&page=1 this is almost identical chiller I use http://www.amazon.com/Active-Aqua-Water-Chiller-2000-1200L/dp/B000TMC2CI/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1367371701&sr=8-8&keywords=aquarium+water+chiller I got mine from a pet store that used it for 3days and was going out of bussiness for $200.


Can't beat a massive flashy silver duct I suppose









My question would be do you not get condensation if the water temp is brought below ambient using the chiller?


----------



## rickcooperjr

yes I do but like I mentioned before silicone can fix the issue most of time but I usualy only drop a few degrees below ambient like 2c-5c ( chiller is digitaly controlled so can automatically keep coolant at a specific temp 24/7 if wanted ) other than that my gaming room has its own climate control so I can drastically drop my ambient temps that way then lowwer a bit more with the chiller with my radiator system my coolant never goes maybe 1c-2c over ambient even after hours of benching / gaming ( with chiller turned off ) and runs completely silent lol.

By using silicone I refer to encapsulating the cpu / waterblock to MOBO to stop sweating and keep the condensation off MOBO and cpu socket ( if I hell run it with chiller on I would usualy use dielectric grease packed into socket to also help ) but as I stated I don't do hell runs much anymore but occasionaly I decide to do so.

When I do I do so on older equipment that i usually don't care about my main rig in signature now resides on my monster cooling setup I call my torture rack cant hear it run and gpu's and cpu are all overclocked on liquid cooling as I stated before my coolant still never goes over 1c-2c over ambient ( with chiller off ) under hours of gaming / benching and CPU at 4.8ghz x8 even under IBT / prime 95 for hours will not go over 45c GPU's (3x hd 7970 1100mhz core and 1500mhz ram ) usualy stay around same for max temp.

I also want to point out I use cool laboratories liquid metal ultra on CPU / GPU's the best I have found for Thermal Interface material / TIM / thermal paste.

I want to also point out I am not a hardcore benchmarker anymore budget doesn't allow it and I am about to have a newborn baby in 2 months so my priority is to keep a solid gaming rig with silence and also manage a budget so this setup has to last a while hince I don't torture it which I am sure if I so chose to I could set some insane benching numbers out but that is not my priority anymore this is my main rig.


----------



## Sashimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> yes I do but like I mentioned before silicone can fix the issue most of time but I usualy only drop a few degrees below ambient like 2c-5c ( chiller is digitaly controlled so can automatically keep coolant at a specific temp 24/7 if wanted ) other than that my gaming room has its own climate control so I can drastically drop my ambient temps that way then lowwer a bit more with the chiller with my radiator system my coolant never goes maybe 1c-2c over ambient even after hours of benching / gaming ( with chiller turned off ) and runs completely silent lol.
> 
> By using silicone I refer to encapsulating the cpu / waterblock to MOBO to stop sweating and keep the condensation off MOBO and cpu socket ( if I hell run it with chiller on I would usualy use dielectric grease packed into socket to also help ) but as I stated I don't do hell runs much anymore but occasionaly I decide to do so.
> 
> When I do I do so on older equipment that i usually don't care about my main rig in signature now resides on my monster cooling setup I call my torture rack cant hear it run and gpu's and cpu are all overclocked on liquid cooling as I stated before my coolant still never goes over 1c-2c over ambient ( with chiller off ) under hours of gaming / benching and CPU at 4.8ghz x8 even under IBT / prime 95 for hours will not go over 45c GPU's (3x hd 7970 1100mhz core and 1500mhz ram ) usualy stay around same for max temp.
> 
> I also want to point out I use cool laboratories liquid metal ultra on CPU / GPU's the best I have found for Thermal Interface material / TIM / thermal paste.
> 
> I want to also point out I am not a hardcore benchmarker anymore budget doesn't allow it and I am about to have a newborn baby in 2 months so my priority is to keep a solid gaming rig with silence and also manage a budget so this setup has to last a while hince I don't torture it which I am sure if I so chose to I could set some insane benching numbers out but that is not my priority anymore this is my main rig.


Sorry I haven't been following this as much as I should. Sounds like a well thought through, kickass setup.

Congratz on your new baby!! I know what you mean about budget. I'm getting a new property soon so I'm going to withdraw from the hardware scene for a bit lol.


----------



## rickcooperjr

Ty trust me a new home will deeply affect budget went from a simple low budget place to a 5 bedroom 2 lot fenced in yard brick home my budget went to hell over that move but it was worth it lol got it for contract for deed pretty cheap have it almost 3/4 way paid off but man the increase in bills was staggering went from a $150-$200 max powerbill a month at old place to a $400-$550 a month powerbill just by moving into this house no other real changes just a insanely large house compared to what me and my fiancé had before. The water bill also doubled monthly but I got enough room to do almost anything I want in a good neighborhood and also the large fenced in yard was a plus for my dogs 1 you see in the pic infront of my computer / cooling cabinet my blue heeler (Australian cattle dog) daisy and trust me she is protective no one smart would dare enter my home without me allowing them in and god forbid anyone everbreaking in I imagine they would be missing limbs lol ( she is absolutely fearless and insanely protective of the home / yard and especialy her family ) my own fiancé cant even come into bedroom while I am sleeping or she chances getting nipped not bit nipped she will just tap her with her mouth to get her attention or nudge / tug on her pant leg gently to herd her out of room where I am. I also want to say anyone who enters will literaly be put in a corner of fence / yard / house if they enter yard or house she will hold them there until I or we say otherwise if we aren't there I imagine her flatout tearing someone a new ******* lol.

I want to point out the dog (blue heeler) (second dog is a harmless chiwawa datsund mix that wouldn't hurt a fly )has no issues with little children period and will literaly protect them as if they are her pup but strange toddlers rile her up a bit but she just avoids them and once she gets used to a specific child there is no issues but even friends / family that come over daily get greeted with hostility at initial entry to home / yard till I or fiancé say it is ok and tell her to cool it. She is one of the most loyal dogs I have ever seen / had and has to be in top smartest on top of it. I swear she understands every word we say also she will hardly ever go more than 25feet from my side even when something is going on shes iffy about like a rabbit / cat running across yard and absolutely obeys my every command. I can literaly leave my gates / doors wide open and us leave she will not exit yard / home unless I say otherwise and if I tell her to stay there in house / yard that is where she will be (whole time we are gone I checked this with a camcorder for 2hours ) when I return same for if we go somewhere In the old jeep top off doors off she wont leave vehicle unless I tell her to also anyone can walk up to her but if they reach in jeep for something they will get a mouthful of growling and she will leap to area they are sticking hand in but she wont bite them my dad found this out lol he was scared so bad he nearly fell stepping back from jeep ( he reached in to drop a birthday card into seat lol ) once he pulled hand away from vehicle all issues were solved.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Well you're almost as awesome as that cooling setup you've created. Not there yet, but almost.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> so I get no congrats on my insane cooling setup *** im joking I linked pics of it with the cooling cabinet and 5core V8 car copper / brass radiator most of pics are old and are of like (first 5 are of new setup ) 3 builds ago same case different internals I even use 1/2hp water chiller on my cooling system capable of dropping my coolant temps around 20c-30c far more than a tapping into AC vent duct.
> http://s1203.photobucket.com/user/rickcooperjr/library/?sort=3&page=1 this is almost identical chiller I use http://www.amazon.com/Active-Aqua-Water-Chiller-2000-1200L/dp/B000TMC2CI/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1367371701&sr=8-8&keywords=aquarium+water+chiller I got mine from a pet store that used it for 3days and was going out of bussiness for $200.


Yes it is a very narley little chillum







MORE interested in your stroker / GTO tales
I use a portable A/C unit 15c @ 4kw reverse cycle with airflow speed at 450 cubic meters per h at low speed. Thru 2x 150 dia R1 insulated flex ducted to Antec 1200 rig








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sashimi*
> 
> Can't beat a massive flashy silver duct I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question would be do you not get condensation if the water temp is brought below ambient using the chiller?


Air bending is very easy to set up







....but it helps to work in the A/C business ( flex off cuts , duct tape ect , ect )
If its humid or raining and my rads and or hoses/QDC's ( outside the case ) start to sweat , I just wrap a towel or two around them for insulation and some rubber insul for the hoses/QDC'S .


----------



## num3ers

count me in








http://valid.canardpc.com/2789943


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num3ers*
> 
> count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2789943



















oh yeah, that's right, this thread is about overclocking...


----------



## PedroC1999

Guys, could you take a look?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1387436/mhz-scaling-in-superpi-benchmarks-3-5ghz-to-5-2ghz/0_40


----------



## TommyMoore

http://valid.canardpc.com/2790250

5115.19 MHz
1.48v

http://valid.canardpc.com/2790250


----------



## hollywood406

I'd like in! 24/7 OC i5 2500k

http://valid.canardpc.com/2790258


----------



## Himo5

Just to celebrate cramming a Silverstone FHP141 (+Mugen3b+AP29p/p) into my midi tower I tried shooting for 5.2GHz but nogo, even at 1.75V. So I settled for 5.136GHz at 1.65V 32C - that's it's last chance before Richland.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2790319


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Just to celebrate cramming a Silverstone FHP141 (+Mugen3b+AP29p/p) into my midi tower I tried shooting for 5.2GHz but nogo, even at 1.75V. So I settled for 5.136GHz at 1.65V 32C - that's it's last chance before Richland.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2790319


man that is a insane amount of voltage be carefull that is way over max safe range.


----------



## PedroC1999

I set 1.8375 in BIOS, if you.mention insane voltage, u mustvrefer to me


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyMoore*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2790250
> 5115.19 MHz
> 1.48v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2790250










Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more *in your Overclock.net UserName*.


http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/5ghz-overclock-club

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollywood406*
> 
> I'd like in! 24/7 OC i5 2500k
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2790258




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Just to celebrate cramming a Silverstone FHP141 (+Mugen3b+AP29p/p) into my midi tower I tried shooting for 5.2GHz but nogo, even at 1.75V. So I settled for 5.136GHz at 1.65V 32C - that's it's last chance before Richland.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2790319


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I set 1.8375 in BIOS, if you.mention insane voltage, u mustvrefer to me


you must be brave or just have the money / time to not care lol me I tend to avoid insane voltage period even on machines I don't care about.


----------



## PedroC1999

It was my first few runs and was feeling stupid, bit id never do that again lol, not not on this chip anyway.


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> man that is a insane amount of voltage be carefull that is way over max safe range.


I have built up a database of 206 CPUZ validations for the A10-5800K.
Of the 90 between 1.7v and 2.128V 5 were below 5.2GHz and so likely to have been made using air cooling.
Of the 33 above 1.6V 5 were above 5.2GHz and so likely to have been made on H2O or LN2.
So my 1.65V(1.688V max) for 5.136GHz is well inside the envelope.
When I got this APU last year I tested it for 30mins in Prime95 up to 1.6875V/4.9GHz, which it can still do, so I judged my 1.75V try for 5.2GHz just to post, boot and validate was actually safe enough.


----------



## xinpig

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762883 Mine needs an update.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xinpig*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762883 Mine needs an update.


----------



## Mydog

I got a few here









Listed in order Old to new

LGA1366:

i7 980X http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1102123 on H2O
Xeon X5690 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1948567 on LN2
LGA1155:

i7 2600K http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1891538 on LN2

LGA2011:

i7 3960X http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2791552 on H2O


----------



## Paramount

here is mine :

http://valid.canardpc.com/2791914


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I got a few here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listed in order Old to new
> 
> LGA1366:
> 
> i7 980X http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1102123 on H2O
> Xeon X5690 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1948567 on LN2
> LGA1155:
> 
> i7 2600K http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1891538 on LN2
> 
> LGA2011:
> 
> i7 3960X http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2791552 on H2O




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paramount*
> 
> here is mine :
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2791914


----------



## syneic

I would be honored to join with my old i7 970








http://valid.canardpc.com/2792487


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syneic*
> 
> I would be honored to join with my old i7 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2792487


----------



## -Nub-

I would like to join.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2792708


----------



## TheGamer72

After hours of tweaking i got it








5.2 ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2792467
5.0 ghz low voltage http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2792685


----------



## -Nub-

Well i haven't been added yet but here's an update anyway.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2793785


----------



## -Nub-

Sorry but here's my last one.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2793817


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nub-*
> 
> I would like to join.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2792708




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGamer72*
> 
> After hours of tweaking i got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.2 ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2792467
> 5.0 ghz low voltage http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2792685




























Entered, but then had workus interruptus...so only now noting that they were added.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nub-*
> 
> Sorry but here's my last one.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2793817











Low core volts....


----------



## turkmenbashi

I have one from a while ago, lost my computer to a crazy X but the CpuZ is till up on the net.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1290127


----------



## spypet

Hi Gang - I was hoping a few of you could point me in the right direction. I'm very PC build literate and made a few gaming PC's for family members, but I have a special need I think only you guys can help with. A guy at work was given a $2,000 budget for me to build him a PC, however *ALL the applications he uses are 32/64bit SINGLE Core/Thread applications.* this means he would benefit most from say an OC'd 4 Core CPU and nothing more. The trick is to use half that budget, say $1,000 max towards a CPU Cooler Motherboard DDR3 combination that will ensure a 5GHz OC using off the shelf radially available components. I don't care if it's AMD or Intel, what brand mobo or speed ram it is. we won't need more than a single PCIe3 slot for a GPU card, but if the high phase count mobo i must get to achieve 5GHz has more slots, that's fine. I prefer any good 2 fan radiator closed system water cooler, and you can even suggest what case it's sure to fit in properly. I assume all this has been discussed before, so if you know which mobo has the most 5GHz success, let me know and I can always study that mobo'd owners club thread on my own. thanks for your time considering this.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turkmenbashi*
> 
> I have one from a while ago, lost my computer to a crazy X but the CpuZ is till up on the net.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1290127



















That is also eligible for the 1GHz and 2GHz Club (2GHz above stock that is...)


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

I know it shows in CPU-z that it is .3mhz off but in the BIOS and the math (40*125) should equal to 5Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2794781

I will try to update it to 41 multiplier right after.

Update; Took a lot more voltage, but here you go!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2795079

or

http://valid.canardpc.com/2795079


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> I know it shows in CPU-z that it is .3mhz off but in the BIOS and the math (40*125) should equal to 5Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2794781
> 
> I will try to update it to 41 multiplier right after.


To get into this club, it has to read 5GHz or more.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> I know it shows in CPU-z that it is .3mhz off but in the BIOS and the math (40*125) should equal to 5Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2794781
> 
> I will try to update it to 41 multiplier right after.
> 
> 
> 
> To get into this club, it has to read 5GHz or more.
Click to expand...

Oh so close! Good luck! kick the bclk .1 and go again!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Its probably why its called THE 5GHZ CLUB


----------



## DarkSamus

Can I get in please?

Thanx goes to HOMECINEMA-PC who helped me to achieve this...
http://valid.canardpc.com/2795441


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Can I get in please?
> 
> Thanx goes to HOMECINEMA-PC who helped me to achieve this...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2795441


Thanx maaate








I wish my 3930k could do that vcore at that clock so easy


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Can I get in please?
> 
> Thanx goes to HOMECINEMA-PC who helped me to achieve this...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2795441


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Alright got it to work for me, a .25 more V core and .5 VVT
It's strange how I bumped it up the 30mhz it needed to get to 5ghz and then it read as 5032mhz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2795079


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> Alright got it to work for me, a .25 more V core and .5 VVT
> It's strange how I bumped it up the 30mhz it needed to get to 5ghz and then it read as 5032mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2795079


----------



## tasospaok123

I did it! I got over 5Ghz







Finally!!
Add me please!
http://valid.canardpc.com/2796567


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tasospaok123*
> 
> I did it! I got over 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally!!
> Add me please!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2796567


----------



## Alatar

Prepping mine here









Should still get to see today if this chip really is any good.



not taking any chances for 24/7 operation at sub zero temps this time though. (read = use tons of dielectric grease lol)


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Prepping mine here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not taking any chances for 24/7 operation at sub zero temps this time though. (read = use tons of dielectric grease lol)


Not to derail the thread, but is phase change practical for 24/7 use, or just mainly for benching? What is the difference in sound and maintenance compared to high end water cooling?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Not to derail the thread, but is phase change practical for 24/7 use, or just mainly for benching? What is the difference in sound and maintenance compared to high end water cooling?


Yes it's doable BUT you need to insulate very good.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Not to derail the thread, but is phase change practical for 24/7 use, or just mainly for benching? What is the difference in sound and maintenance compared to high end water cooling?


If you consider the sort of insulation you see in my previous post and a bit higher noise than your average GPU practical then yeah it's practical. No need really for any extensive maintenance.

It's of course also more risky than watercooling. More stuff can go wrong and if you brick something you're mostly out of luck with the warranty.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Yes it's doable BUT you need to insulate very good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If you consider the sort of insulation you see in my previous post and a bit higher noise than your average GPU practical then yeah it's practical. No need really for any extensive maintenance.
> 
> It's of course also more risky than watercooling. More stuff can go wrong and if you brick something you're mostly out of luck with the warranty.


Thanks a lot guys.
I water cooled my gpu for the specific reason of having no noise from it. I guess going to phase would defeat that purpose for me. I guess I am wanting something that doesn't exist. Cold temps that can do the chip and gpu(s), as quiet as good watercooling with quiet fans at less than 1000rpm, with not too much more trouble/maintenance than water. I'll be happy to pay up for that when someone invents it.


----------



## PedroC1999

What about a BONG cooler, their generally quiet, and have temperatures better than extreme watercooling at the cost of refilling it every 1/2 days


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.
> I water cooled my gpu for the specific reason of having no noise from it. I guess going to phase would defeat that purpose for me. I guess I am wanting something that doesn't exist. Cold temps that can do the chip and gpu(s), as quiet as good watercooling with quiet fans at less than 1000rpm, with not too much more trouble/maintenance than water. I'll be happy to pay up for that when someone invents it.


You could do geothermal









At that point the only noise you're going to be creating would be the pumps, as long as you watercool your motherboard NB / SB as well. You could have one ultra-quiet 230mm fan keep HDDs and everything else cool in your case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> What about a BONG cooler, their generally quiet, and have temperatures better than extreme watercooling at the cost of refilling it every 1/2 days


High maintenance, and fugly. But it is highly effective.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> You could do geothermal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At that point the only noise you're going to be creating would be the pumps, as long as you watercool your motherboard NB / SB as well. You could have one ultra-quiet 230mm fan keep HDDs and everything else cool in your case.
> High maintenance, and fugly. But it is highly effective.


Not really high maintenance, as long as you think it through and have water filters etc, and if made out of clear acrylic, it can be a master piece
http://www.ku74.net/uberbong/


----------



## Alatar

Not exactly what I'd call a masterpiece lol


----------



## Avonosac

That stems directly back to my fugly comments. Regardless, I won't take away from its effectiveness just because it is an eyesore.


----------



## justanoldman

Not sure my wife would be too happy with a giant bong shaped thing in the house. Can’t they do something like a mini phase that just cools the water to subambient then you use that water to cool whatever you want?


----------



## PedroC1999

You can have a small water chiller, not as sub ambient as Phase Changers, not as loud and I think they might do the job well for you.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Not sure my wife would be too happy with a giant bong shaped thing in the house. Can't they do something like a mini phase that just cools the water to subambient then you use that water to cool whatever you want?


You can build one of those yourself. Get an old aircon unit, strip the thing and remove the fan from the evap. Put the evap in some insulated reservoir. Hook the res up with a loop to your computer that has a fully metallic pump. Fill the thing with something that's still liquid at -40C. Place the stripped aircon unit and the insulated res and maybe the pump in some tidy box that you can make or something. Run air con unit and rig at the same time. (and don't forget to insulate computer parts)

--> sub zero liquid cooling loop.


----------



## master256

Hello guys,
just think i found my entry card for this club:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2797989

Please let me in...

Thank you...


----------



## alancsalt

Henceforth, this is the *[Official]* 5GHz Overclock Club, by consent of Enterprise.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master256*
> 
> Hello guys,
> just think i found my entry card for this club:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2797989
> 
> Please let me in...
> 
> Thank you...


----------



## master256

Thanks for my List entry, but i think you forgott to change the proof link to my proof
on your line copy


----------



## Avonosac

~Snazzy~


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master256*
> 
> Thanks for my List entry, but i think you forgott to change the proof link to my proof
> on your line copy




















Fixed... I'm at work, and would you believe I actually had to do some today, so, as a cop out, I blame being busy and getting distracted from web duties by mundane reality..


----------



## master256

no problem, just wanted to mention it before it gets forgotten...

Will have to add a few Mhz more anyhow... 5250Mhz is my personal goal for now, 'cause i have to beat someone







...


----------



## azrael36

can I be in the club please









Only 5.117GHz right now, but I broke the barrier!









http://valid.canardpc.com/2800641


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> can I be in the club please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 5.117GHz right now, but I broke the barrier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2800641


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


thank you sir!


----------



## bond32

http://valid.canardpc.com/2801474

Should be good to go for the fx 6300. Thanks


----------



## PedroC1999

PUSH IT HIGHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MOAAAR VOOLTS (See Sig)


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> PUSH IT HIGHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MOAAAR VOOLTS (See Sig)


Lol, well, ok then.

I actually got a good one this time. Believe it or not I am prime stable at those voltages which are a fraction of what it took for my first 6300 and 8350.


----------



## PedroC1999

Im 5.2 stable at 1.67, not too good haha, But il be submitting a 3820 OC when I get my rig setup anyway


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2801474
> 
> Should be good to go for the fx 6300. Thanks


----------



## Valnjes

I haven't seen this thread before.

My old OC session with ECS v1.0:
ECS A990FXM-A + FX-4100
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2432062

This is not stable frequency, this is just for validation. Most stable on Air was about 4.7GHz.


----------



## PedroC1999

SAY WHAAA!

1.2v, must be golden chip!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valnjes*
> 
> I haven't seen this thread before.
> 
> My old OC session with ECS v1.0:
> ECS A990FXM-A + FX-4100
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2432062
> 
> This is not stable frequency, this is just for validation. Most stable on Air was about 4.7GHz.


BTW, he wont accept that, your OCN username isnt on it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valnjes*
> 
> I haven't seen this thread before.
> 
> My old OC session with ECS v1.0:
> ECS A990FXM-A + FX-4100
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2432062
> 
> This is not stable frequency, this is just for validation. Most stable on Air was about 4.7GHz.











Sorry.
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (No excuse for Rejected on an Intel chip, but considering CPUZ has long had issues with AMD, rejected AMD validations will be accepted, until I am advised by top overclockers that this no longer applies.)
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. *Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.*


From the first post of this thread.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> SAY WHAAA!
> 
> 1.2v, must be golden chip!


1.2v at that speed is beyond golden, its not possible. It probably just had one thread working at that speed so it shows that speed (just look at my entry, same thing happened).
http://valid.canardpc.com/2637784


----------



## Eeyore888

Update









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653389


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653389


----------



## 113802

Finally got there!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2802242


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> Finally got there!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2802242


----------



## Valnjes

I can't have my name in it - it was tested with my Team some time ago - iSHOP Squad:
www.ishop.hr

I tested with the same CPU those board:
ECS A990FXM-A
MSI 990FXA-GD80
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7
ASRock 990FX Fatal1ty

The rest of the setup:
AMD FX-4100
Sapphire HD7850 1GB x2 CrossFire
Mushkin Blackline 2x 4GB 2133MHz /// Patriot Viper2 2x 4GB 2133MHz
LC - Power 850W Archangel
Thermalright HR-02 + 140mm Fan
Mushkin SSD 60GB

Here are the test pictures I made:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














I won't upload all of the test/pictures, but here are some of them:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























I would add all the pictures - but I kind of lost them while moving my Canon camera - I think the kids played and erased them - two days of pictures
are not on my Patriot 16GB Class10 SD card.

The ECS Validation is just for - Validation - again - not stable.

Could it be approved?


----------



## General123

Please use a spoiler lmao.


----------



## Valnjes

Thanks, Fixed.


----------



## sabinus

Hello there. It took me a while to get there... Add me too








http://valid.canardpc.com/2802549


----------



## alancsalt

Sorry Valnjes, but the entry requirements are quite clear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabinus*
> 
> Hello there. It took me a while to get there... Add me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2802549


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Ill be here soon if I can stocp getting BSOD's









anyone using a 3930K and RIVE, with a H110?

or similar??

whats your bios settings?


----------



## General123

Just give it 1.6v, I am sure 5GHz will last long enough to get the validation lol.


----------



## Schmuckley

I like my bong cooler







It's oogly and wimmen eyeball it with disdain..but I like it!
http://valid.canardpc.com/2802488


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Just give it 1.6v, I am sure 5GHz will last long enough to get the validation lol.


well put 1.6 on my cpu and smelled burning, now my computer wont start, *** man...

im kindding lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I like my bong cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's oogly and wimmen eyeball it with disdain..but I like it!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2802488


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> well put 1.6 on my cpu and smelled burning, now my computer wont start, *** man...
> 
> im kindding lol


lol too funny!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> well put 1.6 on my cpu and smelled burning, now my computer wont start, *** man...
> 
> im kindding lol












Did you let the smoke out??

All PC-components run on smoke so as long as you don't let the smoke out you should be fine.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> well put 1.6 on my cpu and smelled burning, now my computer wont start, *** man...
> 
> im kindding lol


Lol, but I see you have a Asus board, just crack open AI suit and do like 5.2GHz(Unless you want more, just trying to fix the BSOD complaint)@ ~1.6V and then after the validation just put everything back to normal or just restart the pc.


----------



## Ghost12

http://valid.canardpc.com/2803058

Another 5ghz chip in the house belonging to the wife

Ibt avx 20 passes high stable
1hr prime 95


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2803058
> 
> Another 5ghz chip in the house belonging to the wife
> 
> Ibt avx 20 passes high stable
> 1hr prime 95


This is not the section for talk of Prime95 and IBT


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> This is not the section for talk of Prime95 and IBT


lol i hear you but if you can you do


----------



## master256

A little update on my speed, wish it was more but...

http://valid.canardpc.com/2803157

---
edit:
forget what i said:
How could we just say:

*Set yourself a goal...then crush it*









just wanted 5250Mhz ... I ended up going past 5350Mhz









http://valid.canardpc.com/2803178

personal goal reached for this time








AMD FX-8150 @ 5354.66 MHz @ 1,56V


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> lol i hear you but if you can you do crank the OC up further


FYP.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2803058
> 
> Another 5ghz chip in the house belonging to the wife
> 
> Ibt avx 20 passes high stable
> 1hr prime 95


LEANNE would have to register on OCN as LEANNE for me to be able to enter that, but congratulate your wife for me...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master256*
> 
> A little update of my speed... Whish it was more, but...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2803157




















And now your edited submission too..


----------



## hawkeye071292

5117.33 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2803634

Its one core so I feel like a cheater =/ I just cant get 8 cores to be stable that high.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> 5117.33 MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2803634
> 
> Its one core so I feel like a cheater =/ I just cant get 8 cores to be stable that high.


doesnt have to be stable.. just aslong as you can boot and validate. up that voltage and see what you can do just to boot/validate with 8 cores









dont worry you are not a cheater


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> 5117.33 MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2803634
> 
> Its one core so I feel like a cheater =/ I just cant get 8 cores to be stable that high.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Cool, thanks! I see most people that have the 8350 are rocking an ASUS rampage board with crazy high bus speeds. Is that the norm for this? I always heard sabertooth was a great board for OC'ing but have been having problems with getting all 8 cores stable at anything above 4.44 Ghz. Any tips?


----------



## Eeyore888

The Crosshair V Formula Z is the best AMD board out there at the moment. The UD5 and 7 aren't bad either.

If you're having troubles getting all 8 cores to boot, feel free to bump voltage to 1.5v

You can even hit 1.6v if you have adequate cooling. I got mine to 5.65ghz in the winter with 1.67v just with the comp sitting outside.


----------



## Valnjes

The UD7 rev1.0 is BAD. Rev1.1 is OK, but still not as good as many think.

Why is the rev1.0 so bad? The RAM BUG's that aren't possible to fix with BIOS update - all RAM settings with
higher freq. than 1600MHz - OC failed!

And NO LLC!!! -> VDrop like hell...

Here are the pictures:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Tried all the available AM3+ BIOS-es, from F4 to F9 (August 2012. - tested).

Could not make the board run with 2133MHz or 1866MHz.

The only board that failed that (ECS, MSI and ASRock runned fine, MSI got later the EFI for the native 2133MHz support, not only OC via FSB).

The rev1.1 runs fine @2133MHz.


----------



## IloveShoes

http://valid.canardpc.com/2804714

My poor baby is burning


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IloveShoes*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2804714
> 
> My poor baby is burning


























burn,baby, burn!


----------



## IloveShoes

U might wanna add my burning babe, to the FX 8320 list, although she dreams about being a FX 8350, we all know she aint


----------



## alancsalt

OK, she's burning in the right fireplace now..


----------



## WHOPC

Add me please....









http://valid.canardpc.com/2805202

http://valid.canardpc.com/2805202



http://imgur.com/a


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHOPC*
> 
> Add me please....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2805202
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2805202
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


----------



## kgtuning

update please...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2805264

http://valid.canardpc.com/2805264

wish the voltage would report correctly... ugh Fatality..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> update please...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2805264
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2805264
> 
> wish the voltage would report correctly... ugh Fatality..


----------



## KnownDragon

First night with this you guys be the judge. Can I join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2807214


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> First night with this you guys be the judge. Can I join?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2807214


nice one







, yep you can join once mr salt checks it anbd you certianly have met the requirments


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> First night with this you guys be the judge. Can I join?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2807214


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , yep you can join once mr salt checks it anbd you certianly have met the requirments


Nice one alright







How on earth does one earn 34 rep + in a week ?







You must be a overclocking DEMIGOD


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , yep you can join once mr salt checks it anbd you certianly have met the requirments
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth does one earn 34 rep + in a week ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a overclocking DEMIGOD
Click to expand...

i have no life so can psot more


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Are you half cut or something ? Your syntax is like drunken cockroach


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Are you half cut or something ? Your syntax is like drunken cockroach


its sunday arvo, you be the judge lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

All I need is burbon and cola , durries , pizza and OCN boorah


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> All I need is burbon and cola , durries , pizza and OCN boorah


lol "durries" havernt heard that saying in awhile


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> lol "durries" havernt heard that saying in awhile


Ive got a few of em







but they are as old as the hills as the hills are old


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> lol "durries" havernt heard that saying in awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a few of em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they are as old as the hills as the hills are old
Click to expand...

oh man i have a few myself especially from my army days


----------



## Xazax

Traded down or up? my FX 8150 to a piledriver FX6300, Hit 5.0ghz ina day with lower voltage then others, am i missing something here?

Linky
http://valid.canardpc.com/2808190

FX-6300
Sabertooth 990FX
Xigmatek Dark Knight single 120mm air cooler


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> oh man i have a few myself especially from my army days


Are you DICE 'n today or is it still sunday arvo


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xazax*
> 
> Traded down or up? my FX 8150 to a piledriver FX6300, Hit 5.0ghz in a day with lower voltage then others, am i missing something here?
> 
> Linky
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2808190
> 
> FX-6300
> Sabertooth 990FX
> Xigmatek Dark Knight single 120mm air cooler


Well, it's not a missing link


----------



## lock2701

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2808247


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lock2701*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2808247


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

Hiya again. Here's my new cpu 8350 and first "out of box go" ...raised multipliers until I went over 5000mhz. Then pumped up volt (cooling 1220 kuhler ,gpu's also water-cooled)








So it was ez..Vishera to 5000..well...Dunno yet how well I hit the silicon l2 with my 8350 ...with my 8150 it hitted a pretty nice one. Got it to 5000+ with 1.25v









But yea..just a test with multipliers and basic on/off/auto bios settings. I left turbo on thou as 3gen saber could handle it was my goal to test too.

Pumped volts to 1.5 and raised multis ...hitted over 5k.
I ran prime95 lite for 10min. No probs. (living room is warming up thou as gpu's are clocked 1300/1700







)... Then I started playin Sleeping Dogs in eyefinity. No probs n via steam.

Also had a blast in crysis (deviance mode)









And the over 5k vali : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2808430








So theres that.
Gonna try to tweak over 6k with kuhler 1220. If not.. I might have to get co2 ice.


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

correction to gpu's : 1350/1750 .... So my point there is that with out oc'ing my gpu's at the same time the results will offc. be higher.








But it was yesterdays purpose to try be over 4.5k cpu mhz and over 1200 mhz/1650mhz gpu's and get all games workin. DC9 n DC10 games gave probs. Serious SAM BFE (SPEED-HACK xD)







..well..old games n comp goin fast.

Even with VERY high setting in gpu's and cpu's Bioshock Infinite just worked! It just worked. And so did Dead Space 3. Borderlands 2 needed some tweaking because of the physx-engine on it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2808430 ...same result than earlier. Just wanted to point out the gpu clocks.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenGoblinGHz*
> 
> correction to gpu's : 1350/1750 .... So my point there is that with out oc'ing my gpu's at the same time the results will offc. be higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it was yesterdays purpose to try be over 4.5k cpu mhz and over 1200 mhz/1650mhz gpu's and get all games workin. DC9 n DC10 games gave probs. Serious SAM BFE (SPEED-HACK xD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..well..old games n comp goin fast.
> 
> Even with VERY high setting in gpu's and cpu's Bioshock Infinite just worked! It just worked. And so did Dead Space 3. Borderlands 2 needed some tweaking because of the physx-engine on it.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2808430 ...same result than earlier. Just wanted to point out the gpu clocks.




























PS - Please don't use asterisks in posts as they may be assumed to have been substituted for swear words by the swear filter, and swearing/profanity is against the Terms Of Service on OCN.


----------



## KnownDragon

I have a question. Is it okay to go over safe voltage limit if you have serious water cooling?


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes, if its for benching then go for it, but if you go past that for 24/7, you will be in trouble and with a quickly degrading chip


----------



## amd655

*2500K 5.0ghz 1.4V stable*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6506555

http://valid.canardpc.com/2791033


----------



## PedroC1999

^^^ Sorry, but your validation must have the name of you OCN name at the top, He won t accept that


----------



## amd655

LOL, my name is Recon-Uk...

Here is my thread where i actually did the OC...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1387696/going-for-5ghz-or-more-on-h100


----------



## PedroC1999

The name must be amd655, as thats your OCN name


----------



## amd655

Fine.. go into bios and set my OC to 5ghz again...


----------



## PedroC1999

Sorry about that, I guess its better to have the good one here before Alancsalt updates and save you having a rejected sticker









Im trying to help you, not be picky Ok?


----------



## amd655

http://valid.canardpc.com/2809575


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2809575


No your ~10MHz away from 5GHz, im sorry but he wont accept that either


----------



## amd655

Time to switch PC off and go prime my boxing gloves.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Time to switch PC off and go prime my boxing gloves.


Good Lucl


----------



## amd655

http://valid.canardpc.com/2809583


----------



## PedroC1999

Yaaay! Sorry for the inconvenience lol


----------



## amd655

That is 5.1ghz....










1.45v


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2809583


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thankyou


----------



## amd655

What is with the signature code? is that normal?

Look at my sig...


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> What is with the signature code? is that normal?
> 
> Look at my sig...


I had the same problem with mine. I just changed it up a bit but it makes it not clickable =/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> I had the same problem with mine. I just changed it up a bit but it makes it not clickable =/


Thanks mate


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Thanks mate


No problem. A clickable link would be great though if someone can paste one in. Not an HTML editor here haha


----------



## alancsalt

*5 GHz Overclock Club*









Code:



Code:


[IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club] [B] 5 GHz Overclock Club [/B][/URL][IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]


----------



## amd655

Ty alancsalt


----------



## alancsalt

Just shortened that sig code a little more, if it matters.. see edit above.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Just got my new cooler installed, so I figured I'd join this club.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2811538


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Just got my new cooler installed, so I figured I'd join this club.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2811538


----------



## Art Vanelay

Woo I'm in the 5GHz club. Now all I need to do is get sufficient cooling to join the 5GHz sandy stable club lol. It took 1.428V to get my chip stable at 4.8GHz, I doubt I'm gonna be able to manage 5.0 GHz on a voltage that I'd like to run for an hour.


----------



## RalphWasntHere

http://valid.canardpc.com/2813396


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RalphWasntHere*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2813396


Only 5000.08Mhz? That's nowhere near my 5001.72Mhz.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RalphWasntHere*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2813396


----------



## hurleyef

http://valid.canardpc.com/2814408


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2814408


----------



## Koniakki

Finally I'm in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2815183


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Finally I'm in!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2815183


----------



## PedroC1999

Im just wondering, if I desable some cores, maybe I can hit 5.5GHz at the same voltage or less at 5.35 with all 6, do you think I can do it?


----------



## fragamemnon

Hey, btw, count me in.
Might as well try 5.1 tonight ...or at least some lower voltage.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2815761


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Hey, btw, count me in.
> Might as well try 5.1 tonight ...or at least some lower voltage.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2815761


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Im just wondering, if I desable some cores, maybe I can hit 5.5GHz at the same voltage or less at 5.35 with all 6, do you think I can do it?


And just for the record, it didn't work







Didn't even boot

Im finished with OCing this chip, when my 3820 rig is up and running, I will leave this CPU at 4.2GHz and give it to the family, but it will be a prime candidate for any future LN2 adventures I may have in the future


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> And just for the record, it didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even boot
> 
> Im finished with OCing this chip, when my 3820 rig is up and running, I will leave this CPU at 4.2GHz and give it to the family, but it will be a prime candidate for any future LN2 adventures I may have in the future


Well that called for disaster. Just 150MHz out of nowhere and same voltage while already at 5350 is like "Hey dude, can you do extra 150 pull-ups while already on the tip of your fingers? Just don't mind that 1-ton block of concrete hanging from your feet."


----------



## PedroC1999

I disabled all cores but 1, that's why I thought it would work


----------



## Pill Monster

http://valid.canardpc.com/2815853


----------



## PedroC1999

You need to provide the full link, or else Alancsalt can't add you, and you will get a Rejected sign


----------



## Koniakki

Just for fun...


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2815853


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Just for fun...










, it has to be the full address bar, like so...

http://valid.canardpc.com/2727694


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Uncheck "import images" if you post the banner, or the url gets disabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> You need to provide the full link, or else Alancsalt can't add you, and you will get a Rejected sign











Even if the full link had been provided, it wasn't in the ocn-username of the submitter.
See the first post of the thread for conditions of entry.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Just for fun...











hope that doesn't ruin your fun?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Even if the full link had been provided, it wasn't in the ocn-username of the submitter.
> See the first post of the thread for conditions of entry.[/center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]


Sorry, I couldn't understand it fully when I zoomed in


----------



## fragamemnon

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2815904

I BSODed while scrolling through this page.
Doesn't matter, had ...overclock.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Even if the full link had been provided, it wasn't in the ocn-username of the submitter.
> See the first post of the thread for conditions of entry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't understand it fully when I zoomed in
Click to expand...

It was even more wrong than you thought.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2815904
> 
> I BSODed while scrolling through this page.
> Doesn't matter, had ...overclock.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope that doesn't ruin your fun?


Alan I posted it just for fun. Because I like to be fair and I don't think it counts because it was with 1c/1t while others booted with 4c/8t. Just saying man.


----------



## alancsalt

That is perfectly acceptable on HWbot and in competition. There are other clocks here done exactly the same way. This is not a stability thread. For this thread it's all about the highest CPUZ validation you can get. So suffer!


----------



## fragamemnon

Hey guys, you guys..
Guys!

*GUYS!!!*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2816031










Edit: I wonder when I'd have the time to tinker around with FSB clocks.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Hey guys, you guys..
> Guys!
> 
> *GUYS!!!*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2816031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I wonder when I'd have the time to tinker around with FSB clocks.


----------



## Asbee

After deliding:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2816792


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asbee*
> 
> After deliding:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2816792


----------



## Ribozyme

Hey guys, I have a 3570k with an asus p8z77-i deluxe mITX motherboard with a noctua nh-d14 and I want to try some overclocking to increase my ppd in folding at home. Where should I start and what precautions do I have to take?

I found this guide but it doesn't really explain all that much : http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards

Thanks.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a 3570k with an asus p8z77-i deluxe mITX motherboard with a noctua nh-d14 and I want to try some overclocking to increase my ppd in folding at home. Where should I start and what precautions do I have to take?
> 
> I found this guide but it doesn't really explain all that much : http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry, I don't understand.
That guide tells you exactly what you need to do for ocing your chip. There are a number of us that help out in that thread, you can post any questions you have there and you will get assistance.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Sorry, I don't understand.
> That guide tells you exactly what you need to do for ocing your chip. There are a number of us that help out in that thread, you can post any questions you have there and you will get assistance.


I'll try to take a better look it at. One thing I really can't find in the guide is what to do if you get a bsod? How do I revert my cpu and motherboard settings to stock when the computer won't boot anymore? Thanks for your time.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I'll try to take a better look it at. One thing I really can't find in the guide is what to do if you get a bsod? How do I revert my cpu and motherboard settings to stock when the computer won't boot anymore? Thanks for your time.


No problem.
I would suggest you post your questions in that thread so as not to distract from this one.

You should be able to start it and hit the del key to get to bios after a bsod, then you can make any adjustments or hit F5 to revert to default bios settings. I don't have your mobo, but there may be a reset cmos button on it you can use to revert back to stock settings.

In the other thread I can walk you through working backwards in voltage to avoid bsod if you want.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No problem.
> I would suggest you post your questions in that thread so as not to distract from this one.
> 
> You should be able to start it and hit the del key to get to bios after a bsod, then you can make any adjustments or hit F5 to revert to default bios settings. I don't have your mobo, but there may be a reset cmos button on it you can use to revert back to stock settings.
> 
> In the other thread I can walk you through working backwards in voltage to avoid bsod if you want.


Thanks for the help! Yes I have a clear cmos button but is so deep in the I/0 shield that I can't actually hit it. Maybe with a pencil.

Alright, I'll post over there, feel free to help me there







Rep+


----------



## alancsalt

If after a bsod restart, it just loops or fails to get to post, first try turning off entirely, including at the wall until all mobo lights are out, then turn back on and try start. Quite often that will get you to bios.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If after a bsod restart, it just loops or fails to get to post, first try turning off entirely, including at the wall until all mobo lights are out, then turn back on and try start. Quite often that will get you to bios.


So pulling the plug while the system is bootlooping will not damage it?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If after a bsod restart, it just loops or fails to get to post, first try turning off entirely, including at the wall until all mobo lights are out, then turn back on and try start. Quite often that will get you to bios.
> 
> 
> 
> So pulling the plug while the system is bootlooping will not damage it?
Click to expand...

i have had to do that a few times and havernt had any problems.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey bloke


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey bloke


howdy matey


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Stubass Congrats on your 2000 REP + ! Milestone


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Congrats on your 2000 REP + ! Milestone


thanks matey, took a lot of effort and now i shall relax more and have some fun on OCN keepin within the ToS tho


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Of cause


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Holy Quad Post Batman


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Holy Quad Post Batman


I don't know what happened. I wanted to post something. I clicked submit and nothing happens. So I keep bashing the button, nothing happens. 1 minute later I have 5 posts. Seems to be only 3 now? Why can't we delete our own posts?

What I was trying to say was : Thanks stubass for letting me know it's oke to unplug the pc when I can't get into BIOS after bsod. And how did you get that much rep? Obviously you are a helpful person.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yeah Stubsy is a bit of a clever dick......


----------



## KnownDragon

Congrats Stubass on the 2000 rep. That is awesome. I am at four rep but please don't feel threatened.


----------



## PedroC1999

Im at 200!


----------



## justanoldman

2000
Wow, that is more than impressive. It seems like we should have something special for that. The flames stop at 750, so maybe at 2000 you get flames outlined in gold or something.


----------



## KnownDragon

I think you should start a 2000 rep + club. Might get members a little active then what they normally would.


----------



## PedroC1999

Im close to 250 (only 50 to go) but I need to wait a year to get overclocked, as Im quite a new member here


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Im close to 250 (only 50 to go) but I need to wait a year to get overclocked, as Im quite a new member here


I am confused?


----------



## PedroC1999

You need to have atleast been a member for 1 year before you can get an Overclocked Account, but I have only been here for 4 months


----------



## stubass

Thanks everyone







and Pedro, well done to get to 200 in such a short time and winning the rig contest too


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I think you should start a 2000 rep + club. Might get members a little active then what they normally would.


We could call it stubass's gloat club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> You need to have atleast been a member for 1 year before you can get an Overclocked Account, but I have only been here for 4 months


200 in 4 mnths you must be doing something right . You know that you can pay for a 12mth subscription









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Pedro, well done to get to 200 in such a short time and winning the rig contest too


Yeah the kid must be smarter than you


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> We could call it stubass's gloat club


I thought that was this thread?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> You need to have atleast been a member for 1 year before you can get an Overclocked Account, but I have only been here for 4 months


Then it looks like you are on track for it. Would be cool to have the [email protected] but I have to work really hard so looks like I am on track for about 7 years lol.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> We could call it stubass's gloat club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was this thread?
Click to expand...

no it should be HOMECINEMA-PC's outstanding SB-E OC club


----------



## KnownDragon

I hope I do not get in trouble for this. I think members of the 5ghz club should check this out.







Just trying to give good ideas. I say it is a must see.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1396078/what-to-do-when


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> You need to have atleast been a member for 1 year before you can get an Overclocked Account, but I have only been here for 4 months
> 
> 
> 
> Then it looks like you are on track for it. Would be cool to have the [email protected] but I have to work really hard so looks like I am on track for about 7 years lol.
Click to expand...

You can buy an overclocked account, and pay for a year or nine months or whatever until you qualify for free.

http://www.overclock.net/t/53674/overclocked-overclock-net-account


----------



## PedroC1999

I have been considering it, but... I feel better if I work hard for it myself


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> no it should be HOMECINEMA-PC's outstanding SB-E OC club


Right again Stubass ! I've got a club for that already ya know


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> no it should be HOMECINEMA-PC's outstanding SB-E OC club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right again Stubass ! I've got a club for that already ya know
Click to expand...

lol, right you are


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asbee*
> 
> After deliding:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2816792


Hey Asbee. Since you said that's after delidding, do you have some before to see/compare? I mean did it require more voltages to boot? Or didn't boot at all as in you were unable to hit 5Ghz?

Not for stability or anything. Just for a quick validation I mean.

I just curious to see if delidding provides any other real benefits besides the obvious heat reduction. As in e.g: "Before it required 1.42V for 5Ghz and now after delidding it requires 1.38-1.4V" etc etc.

Thanks.


----------



## PedroC1999

CPU' are heat sensitive, so if you can drop 15*C. chances are you can run at lower voltage, but don't expect mirracles


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Hey Asbee. Since you said that's after delidding, do you have some before to see/compare? I mean did it require more voltages to boot? Or didn't boot at all as in you were unable to hit 5Ghz?
> 
> Not for stability or anything. Just for a quick validation I mean.
> 
> I just curious to see if delidding provides any other real benefits besides the obvious heat reduction. As in e.g: "Before it required 1.42V for 5Ghz and now after delidding it requires 1.38-1.4V" etc etc.
> 
> Thanks.


It is a little bit of a tricky question since I don't think anyone has stabilized 1.42v and 5.0 before delidding. On both my chip there was no voltage reduction, and most everyone says the same thing. All chips are different though, so it is possible to need slightly, as is < .01, less vCore.

The other part is that Ivy is more stable at lower temps, so if you are stable at a certain vCore with 75c testing temps, then let those temps go to 95c you can get WHEA errors. So by delidding you allow the chip to do what it can do without the temp problem cause by Intel's poor glue use.


----------



## Aphid

Add me in fellas! Here's mine @ 5.1
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2819049


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> Add me in fellas! Here's mine @ 5.1
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2819049


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> Add me in fellas! Here's mine @ 5.1
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2819049


That is very niiice vcore for that clock


----------



## Aphid

It's not the most stable thing in the world but it'll prime for 20 mins or so







under load it goes up to about 1.512 - 1.520V


----------



## Justinator

http://valid.canardpc.com/2819796


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2819796


Just a heads up, you need to use your OCN username for the validation I.E Justinator.


----------



## Justinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Just a heads up, you need to use your OCN username for the validation I.E Justinator.


Thanks, my bad, I'll resubmit. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Justinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> Thanks, my bad, I'll resubmit. Thanks for the heads up!


http://valid.canardpc.com/2819836

Now I think/hope I got it!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> Thanks, my bad, I'll resubmit. Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2819836
> 
> Now I think/hope I got it!
Click to expand...

perfect


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> Thanks, my bad, I'll resubmit. Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2819836
> 
> Now I think/hope I got it!
Click to expand...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

$395 Hmmm
Asus 1150 boards price from $99 - $509 for the Maximus vi extreme


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> $395 Hmmm
> Asus 1150 boards price from $99 - $509 for the Maximus vi extreme


Hanging out for 2011 IB-E? I know I am! Haha


----------



## alancsalt

S-e--p---t----e----m----b----e----r.............

and will you delid it?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> Hanging out for 2011 IB-E? I know I am! Haha


Quakeing with anticipation









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> S-e--p---t----e----m----b----e----r.............
> 
> and will you delid it?


N-o--o----o

o

o
not if I wanna DICE or LN2...... B----u----t w---e s---h---a---l---l s---e---e


----------



## alancsalt

Never know... a trigate that big might go supernova and melt your mobo...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Would not surprise me








But you know its all ways good to have spares


----------



## Wiffinberg

Just got a kraken x60 and finally pushed this beast









Add me?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2820164

very happy with the results


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiffinberg*
> 
> Just got a kraken x60 and finally pushed this beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2820164
> 
> very happy with the results


----------



## Wiffinberg

http://valid.canardpc.com/2821039

Updated with more voltage







far more stable for general use


----------



## alancsalt

We are totally about fastest/highest validation, and not about stability in this particular club, but good personal accomplishment nevertheless..


----------



## Wiffinberg

haha I know, but my OCD told me to do it again









Cheers


----------



## Darklyric

does this count?: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2818325
I know its really cheap but just on stock cooler till me cool master seidon 240 shows up. also I thought >1.5v was death to an 8350 but I guess im wrong lol since everyone else can manage a little over.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> does this count?: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2818325
> I know its really cheap but just on stock cooler till me cool master seidon 240 shows up. also I thought >1.5v was death to an 8350 but I guess im wrong lol since everyone else can manage a little over.



















Hey, nice volts and "does this count?" What? Welcome to the Club!


----------



## alextheguy

It takes a lot of trials to boot into 5GHZ. Here is mine.








http://valid.canardpc.com/2823444


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> It takes a lot of trials to boot into 5GHZ. Here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2823444



















Guilty!


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guilty!


4.7 and 4.8GHZ are rather easy. Never thought it is so hard to overclock that high. Need watercooling if want to stay that high.


----------



## Himo5

Look out!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2823493


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Look out!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2823493



















What's this? Your new "golden" A10-5800K? More MHz for less volts!









top FM2! Youse guys are clocking thick and fast right now!


----------



## Himo5

Watch it, that's a figure six you're ignoring there. Don't you go messing with the Big Six!


----------



## fetzher

count me in pls


----------



## PedroC1999

You need a validation, not a screenshot sorry, on CPU Z, go to the validation tab at the top, enter your OCCN name, and send us the address of the web page


----------



## justanoldman

Pedro, stepping in again to set things straight.

Are you seriously only 13? As one of the older people here, I must say your 200+ rep so far is impressive. Maybe there is hope for the next generation.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Pedro, stepping in again to set things straight.
> 
> Are you seriously only 13? As one of the older people here, I must say your 200+ rep so far is impressive. Maybe there is hope for the next generation.


You have to admire the energy.

Also, he posts a god awful lot, but generally in a helpful manner so he definitely deserves his rep


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Pedro, stepping in again to set things straight.
> 
> Are you seriously only 13? As one of the older people here, I must say your 200+ rep so far is impressive. Maybe there is hope for the next generation.


Im 13 and 7months, honestly now, Im not lying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> You have to admire the energy.
> 
> Also, he posts a god awful lot, but generally in a helpful manner so he definitely deserves his rep


I always step up for help, its just a mini kind of OCD I guess, I often get thanked by moderators for setting things straight, I have had someone ask me if im an undercover mod, lol


----------



## TheNegotiator

Broke 5GHz on my 3930k








http://valid.canardpc.com/2824166


----------



## fragamemnon

And it's only 1.456V required! Not bad


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmgunn*
> 
> Broke 5GHz on my 3930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2824166


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Watch it, that's a figure six you're ignoring there. Don't you go messing with the Big Six!


OOPS! Could you repost your A10-5800K, coz I overwrote it there..


----------



## AlDyer

Update









http://valid.canardpc.com/2824830


----------



## AlDyer

Ignore that one, got 5.2 http://valid.canardpc.com/2824843

Was even able to run 3DMark (2013) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/743426?

Ignore the low graphics I will explore into that


----------



## FtW 420

Let's get the haswell ball rolling

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2824910


----------



## Darklyric

Wow 1.55v!?! Crazy is it stable or just for fun?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Wow 1.55v!?! Crazy is it stable or just for fun?


Just playing with superpi 32m at that speed, & turned off HT & a couple cores. Highest I've had it with 4 core/8 thread is 5300Mhz at 1.45V, stable for stuff like cinebench & wprime. I haven't done any real stability testing with it yet.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Ignore that one, got 5.2 http://valid.canardpc.com/2824843
> Was even able to run 3DMark (2013) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/743426?
> Ignore the low graphics I will explore into that




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Let's get the haswell ball rolling
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2824910
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















*Congratz on being the First to Win!*


----------



## Himo5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> OOPS! Could you repost your A10-5800K, coz I overwrote it there..


That 5136MHz with the Virgo 5800K makes me wonder if I can get this Richland 6800K to 5436MHz before Kaveri comes out. It can already run 5GHz/2400MHz.

Here's your relink - and thanks for your work on this Club.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2790319


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> OOPS! Could you repost your A10-5800K, coz I overwrote it there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 5136MHz with the Virgo 5800K makes me wonder if I can get this Richland 6800K to 5436MHz before Kaveri comes out. It can already run 5GHz/2400MHz.
> 
> Here's your relink - and thanks for your work on this Club.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2790319
Click to expand...


----------



## Pieisgood2me

FX-6100








http://valid.canardpc.com/2825068
http://valid.canardpc.com/2825068


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pieisgood2me*
> 
> FX-6100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2825068
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2825068


----------



## alancsalt

First try...sort of.. this 3970X doesn't want to do 133 bclk like my 3930k, but it's happier than the K about booting to 50 x 100...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2825201

second try

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2825224


----------



## PedroC1999

So you got a 3970x now?


----------



## alancsalt

Oh yes...new toy..


----------



## PedroC1999

Haha, can you notice an improvement?

Update your sig, I want to know all the little details


----------



## alancsalt

Rigbuilder won't let me update purchase dates?????

It's only processor and monitors change... quad sli I'd forgotten to enter before... that's "Nyarlathotep"

Next pay will get Win7 and upgrade "Cthulhu" to RIVE and 3930K - then try and get some SLI GTX 460 records back before starting to buy GTX 780 cards....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Let's get the haswell ball rolling
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2824910


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

L206 i7 3820 [email protected]@1.345vcore in bios








http://valid.canardpc.com/2826191
Thought id share my results


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> L206 i7 3820 [email protected]@1.345vcore in bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2826191
> Thought id share my results


but yr existing is 5432.17 MHz or is this more about yr 128.62 bclk? If it is, you know where you can put it? The BCLK Klub (FSB & HTT Welcome)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> but yr existing is 5432.17 MHz or is this more about yr 128.62 bclk? If it is, you know where you can put it? The BCLK Klub (FSB & HTT Welcome)


its a nice 1.345 in bios a first for me at this clock and dram , but the o/clocking potential this one has could possibly beat my personal best Mr Salt








no change please


----------



## alancsalt

Heres 2c









Don't spend it all at once..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Thanks Mr Salt you are very funny tonite I like that . I swapped my other 3820 with another member DarkSamus for it . I did well


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mr Salt you are very funny tonite I like that . I swapped my other 3820 with another member for it . I did well


Glad you are enjoying it mate.
Your old 3820 is good enough for my needs of 4.3Ghz.

Been P95 stable with it since you left


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mr Salt you are very funny tonite I like that . I swapped my other 3820 with another member for it . I did well


nice swap indeedy, cant wait to see you push it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Gonna get this sorted out as my 24/7 first , P95 blend for 2hrs @ 1.395 vcore in bios should do the trick and then.........


----------



## TheNegotiator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *Rigbuilder won't let me update purchase dates?????
> *
> It's only processor and monitors change... quad sli I'd forgotten to enter before... that's "Nyarlathotep"
> 
> Next pay will get Win7 and upgrade "Cthulhu" to RIVE and 3930K - then try and get some SLI GTX 460 records back before starting to buy GTX 780 cards....


The rigbuilder dates is apparently a known bug. All the dates need to be entered like xx/xx/xxxx (with numbers replacing the X's), otherwise it won't take it.


----------



## alancsalt

You sir, are totally correct. I had to change every date...









I gave you a rep point for that, but it's not showing for me yet..


----------



## KnownDragon

Update please

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2826698

going to bring vcore down some more but in bios it is 1.56


----------



## IndicaNights

Mornin !

http://valid.canardpc.com/2826721


----------



## PedroC1999

Nice overclocks going on here.

And for anyone that didn't know, I have become OP to the 2Ghz+ Club, so work harder ands go more extreme!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

[email protected]@ 1.475vcore in bios L206 Malay 3820









No Change PLS Mr Salt








I got me own


----------



## KnownDragon

Congrats Pedro You are moving along pretty good.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> [email protected]@ 1.475vcore in bios L206 Malay 3820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Change PLS Mr Salt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got me own


Getting better.
You just need > 5.6GHz to get into Pedro's club.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Getting better.
> You just need > 5.6GHz to get into Pedro's club.


Yep and so does he










Im a member of that one already


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yep and so does he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a member of that one already


Im only a couple MHz away with my 6300, but it wont do anything more with this H100i, only extreme cold now.

My GPU blocks dont fit, so I have to wait for RMA to fire it all up


----------



## IndicaNights

feelin ignored lol


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndicaNights*
> 
> Mornin !
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2826721


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndicaNights*
> 
> feelin ignored lol


Alancsalt is a busy man, and you must remember that this forum has people from different time zones. He will answer when he can, give him a few answers/days and if he doesn't include you in the next update, PM him or me and I will make him aware


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Update please
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2826698
> 
> going to bring vcore down some more but in bios it is 1.56




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndicaNights*
> 
> Mornin !
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2826721
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## IndicaNights

Thank You Sir


----------



## mtrai

Finally got it there stable...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2827933


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Finally got it there stable...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2827933


----------



## Mms60r

Got it to pass IntelBurnTest on high...getting ready to run a prime95. How long is good ?
http://valid.canardpc.com/2828178


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> Got it to pass IntelBurnTest on high...getting ready to run a prime95. How long is good ?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2828178


overnight run of P95 is always good









here is your link to the validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/2828178


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> Got it to pass IntelBurnTest on high...getting ready to run a prime95. How long is good ?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2828178


Questions about ocing an Ivy chip on an Asus mobo, as well as testing it with Prime95 are addressed in this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards
You might find it helpful.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> Got it to pass IntelBurnTest on high...getting ready to run a prime95. How long is good ?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2828178


----------



## Fulvin

HT disabled and no chance of stability what so ever, but it's something. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2828577


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> HT disabled and no chance of stability what so ever, but it's something. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2828577




























Precisely what we ask for..










All you Haswell folk out there, that single 5.6GHz validation in the spreadsheet is pretty lonely, and sure would like some company, so how about getting a few Gigglehurts on?


----------



## PedroC1999

Wow Alancsalt, you have 1010 posts in this thread!


----------



## sabinus

Update me please!








http://valid.canardpc.com/2828809


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Precisely what we ask for..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you Haswell folk out there, that single 5.6GHz validation in the spreadsheet is pretty lonely, and sure would like some company, so how about getting a few Gigglehurts on?


I personally don't have one (if I could, I would I swear) but seems like the guys from OverClex are doing good.


----------



## KnownDragon

About to do a build for my mom n law going to try and talk her into a haswell and if she gets it i will post if i can push 5 ghz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabinus*
> 
> Update me please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2828809




















1010+ posts - Strewth, must be busy..


----------



## dhenzjhen

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2829353

Booting at 5ghz with 1.272v


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2829353
> 
> Booting at 5ghz with 1.272v



















Thank you dhenzjhen.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Thank u sir


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2829353
> 
> Booting at 5ghz with 1.272v


Very niiice









Best boot in for me at 5Gigs









http://valid.canardpc.com/2826232


----------



## sabinus

Just a question. Can one user have multiple results in the rankings? I see that Alatar has both number 1 and number 2 spots for AMD Fx-8320 processor..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabinus*
> 
> Just a question. Can one user have multiple results in the rankings? I see that Alatar has both number 1 and number 2 spots for AMD Fx-8320 processor..


It's not like I have a rule about it, but if someone overclocks two separate chips and says so, they could be in twice.

Anyway, since you pointed Alatar out, OK, I've knocked out his lower clock.

So, you move up a place...


----------



## sabinus

Thanx, I didn't do it for me, but to stimulate others to enter the "league". If they see one user taking multiple ranking spots, they'd feel somewhat discouraged..


----------



## dhenzjhen

Thanks and u got nice clocks too
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2829353
> 
> Booting at 5ghz with 1.272v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very niiice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best boot in for me at 5Gigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2826232
Click to expand...


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thanks for the quick add.


----------



## PedroC1999

Alancsalt is very busy, but manages to respond extremely quick too, very valuable member here


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2830325








I did it for the LOL's


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2830325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it for the LOL's










nice one matey


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2830325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it for the LOL's


So nice to see my old chip doing such wonderful things


----------



## RocketAbyss

http://valid.canardpc.com/2829768

May I join the club?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2830325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it for the LOL's



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2829768
> 
> May I join the club?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice one matey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> So nice to see my old chip doing such wonderful things
Click to expand...

Yes we are very pleased..... 2nd 3820 submission and this too boot


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice one matey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> So nice to see my old chip doing such wonderful things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we are very pleased..... 2nd 3820 submission and this too boot
Click to expand...

nice job matey


----------



## driftingforlife

4770K at 6199.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2820671


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> 4770K at 6199.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2820671



















Fine Effort!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> 4770K at 6199.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2820671


Holy crap man , that is INSANE


----------



## driftingforlife

haha, thanks. It did 4c/8t 3D at 5830.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> 4770K at 6199.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2820671


Drifting, this is also eligible for the 2GHz+ OC club that I run, feel free to post there your validation too!


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> 4770K at 6199.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2820671


Good god.... I think thats the highest ive seen that chip go so far. How high can you get it stable with 8 cores?


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5 GHz Overclock Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club] [B] 5 GHz Overclock Club [/B][/URL][IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]


Thanks, finally found time to update mine haha ^.^


----------



## Alatar

First validation try: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2830882



4c/8t

phase change


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> First validation try: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2830882
> 
> 
> 
> 4c/8t
> 
> phase change


Is that on nitrogen? I saw your bench machine


----------



## PedroC1999

Also eligible for the +2GHz Club, feel free to post it there









Those 4770ks are doing good clocks, well impressed.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Is that on nitrogen? I saw your bench machine


Just phase change, -45C. The thing still has much left in it









Only 1.5v too


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

58 multi awesome !


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Just phase change, -45C. The thing still has much left in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1.5v too


I love how you have the napkins for the drippings for when it starts to melt. Still trying to figure out what the papertowel rolls are for?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> I love how you have the napkins for the drippings for when it starts to melt. Still trying to figure out what the papertowel rolls are for?


Oh lol that's an old LGA775 asus commando.

In those days you actually saw some benefits from cooling parts of the chipset. So I'm using the TP rolls as DICE pots









No need for that with the 4770K, just phase change on the CPU atm. I'm really looking forward to putting the thing under dice or even LN2


----------



## driftingforlife

The chip I used would do 5830 4c/8t 3D at 1.65ish, It had a CB at -125c


----------



## GeorgeStorm

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598724
http://hwbot.org/submission/871911_georgestorm_cpu_frequency_core_2_e7300_(2.66ghz)_5061.56_mhz

An old validation with only George as the name but I thought might as well post since I'm looking to get back into benching a little


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeorgeStorm*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598724
> http://hwbot.org/submission/871911_georgestorm_cpu_frequency_core_2_e7300_(2.66ghz)_5061.56_mhz
> 
> An old validation with only George as the name but I thought might as well post since I'm looking to get back into benching a little


Also eligible for the +2Ghz club, please someone post their validations there too


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeorgeStorm*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598724
> http://hwbot.org/submission/871911_georgestorm_cpu_frequency_core_2_e7300_(2.66ghz)_5061.56_mhz
> 
> An old validation with only George as the name but I thought might as well post since I'm looking to get back into benching a little


Unfortunately George, the entry requirements for this club stipulate:
Quote:


> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


Nice one, but ...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> First validation try: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2830882
> 
> 
> 
> 4c/8t
> 
> phase change


----------



## spider220075

My second validation. That's my good old 970.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2831698


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spider220075*
> 
> My second validation. That's my good old 970.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2831698


----------



## Krayge

Well, I tried and I tried but my 2600K refuses to go a single multi higher than 50... on the bright side though I succeeded in getting my first ever 5GHz overclock and validation so I'm pretty happy about that.









Please can my rather late entry for the Sandy Bridge platform be added to the list. Thanks very much.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2831857


----------



## hawkeye071292

My weekend task is to get higher on that 8350 list


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> Well, I tried and I tried but my 2600K refuses to go a single multi higher than 50... on the bright side though I succeeded in getting my first ever 5GHz overclock and validation so I'm pretty happy about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please can my rather late entry for the Sandy Bridge platform be added to the list. Thanks very much.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2831857


----------



## Usario

I got my 8320 to validate at 5GHz. ONCE.

The other >9000 attempts failed.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2647698


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Usario*
> 
> I got my 8320 to validate at 5GHz. ONCE.
> 
> The other >9000 attempts failed.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2647698


That's all that counts









Voltage must be a misread though.

Oh and next stop 6ghz


----------



## Usario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> That's all that counts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage must be a misread though.
> 
> Oh and next stop 6ghz


Yeah, it should be somewhere in the range of 1.55v.


----------



## KnownDragon

http://valid.canardpc.com/2831986

Only had up for an hour updating then will be back with the new results


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Usario*
> 
> I got my 8320 to validate at 5GHz. ONCE.
> 
> The other >9000 attempts failed.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2647698


----------



## IndicaNights

up-dating
http://valid.canardpc.com/2832278



Edit...rrrrr i just noticed i spelled my nic with a z , i will redo this soon







too tired lol


----------



## alancsalt

Got me all worked up too!


----------



## Darklyric

how youd get such a low voltage??


----------



## KnownDragon

he attempted 9000 times and was throwing stuff and the computer thought it better do it at least once if it wanted to survive.


----------



## doctakedooty

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2834106

Took a little playing with but finally got it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2834106
> 
> Took a little playing with but finally got it.




























http://valid.canardpc.com/2834461

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2834461


----------



## L0ung3f1Y

http://valid.canardpc.com/2835117

Got this stable on LinX on high using half my ram.(4096) decent temps and on air too.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2834461
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2834461
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0ung3f1Y*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2835117
> 
> Got this stable on LinX on high using half my ram.(4096) decent temps and on air too.


----------



## PedroC1999

I love the way you post your validation first instead of just adding it, that 3970x is doing wonders for you mate!


----------



## DeOmZ

Finally...I reached 5Ghz using i5-3570k.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2835493


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> Finally...I reached 5Ghz using i5-3570k.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2835493


----------



## Alatar

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2835603


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2835603
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2835603


Smexy.


----------



## bigredishott

Please count me in!!!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2835674


----------



## Alatar

Enough for today, next up LN2











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2835665


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Enough for today, next up LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2835665


Alatar, ever though of submitting that in the +2GHz Overclock Club? I would be happy to accept you


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Is this 5ghz for every day use or just the I hit 5ghz or higher yay thread???

Here is my everyday OC.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2772661


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Alatar, ever though of submitting that in the +2GHz Overclock Club? I would be happy to accept you


I'll be sure to do it at some point.


----------



## DeOmZ

For me, I think this should be on everyday use







...hitting atleast 5ghz once or w/out any stability test is only to show off and pointless..


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> For me, I think this should be on everyday use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...hitting atleast 5ghz once or w/out any stability test is only to show off and pointless..


The point is to show off.


----------



## Willhemmens

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2820537

Finally got time to post my 6.4GHz Validation.

Temps, around -120C.

This score is #6 in the world for overall 4770k and #1 when it comes to having all cores and threads on.

Considering I only had 1.68V to play with, I'd say I was pretty lucky!


----------



## Avonosac

Are all those 1.68 volt limited chips all the engineering samples, or the broken USB sleep stepping ones?


----------



## Willhemmens

As far as I'm aware, it's the Gigabyte board I used, seems they may have fixed it with a BIOS update now though. I've seen other chips with the same stepping hitting 1.9V, so I don't think it's the chip.


----------



## Avonosac

Ahh, so you were all held back because of the boards, not the chips. Was reading through the aftermath of the OCing I guess I assumed it was the chips and not the boards at fault.


----------



## Darklyric

You should take it down to 2 cores and break that dudes 8.7ghz record and shut up the anti haswell(Its not a good OCer crowd)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigredishott*
> 
> Please count me in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2835674
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2835674
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Enough for today, next up LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2835665
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Is this 5ghz for every day use or just the I hit 5ghz or higher yay thread???
> 
> Here is my everyday OC.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2772661
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Validations must be as per the conditions of acceptance on the first page of this thread
Quote:


> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> For me, I think this should be on everyday use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...hitting atleast 5ghz once or w/out any stability test is only to show off and pointless..


That sir, is the entire purpose of this thread.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willhemmens*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2820537
> 
> Finally got time to post my 6.4GHz Validation.
> 
> Temps, around -120C.
> 
> This score is #6 in the world for overall 4770k and #1 when it comes to having all cores and threads on.
> 
> Considering I only had 1.68V to play with, I'd say I was pretty lucky!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> For me, I think this should be on everyday use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...hitting atleast 5ghz once or w/out any stability test is only to show off and pointless..


Yeah, but to see a bunch of boring overclocks that everybody does, there are the sandy/ivy/haswell stability threads.

This thread is about pushing the limits.


----------



## Blindsay

Broke 5GHz with my 3930k finally









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2836075


----------



## bigredishott

Happy to be accepted!! Thanks


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Broke 5GHz with my 3930k finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2836075


Golf clap.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Broke 5GHz with my 3930k finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2836075


----------



## Danger-Close

http://valid.canardpc.com/2837777

after a long try going above 1.5v... Finally


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2837777
> 
> after a long try going above 1.5v... Finally


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2834461
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2834461


Finally you got some good numbers out of it..........about time


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Finally you got some good numbers out of it..........about time


That's the 3970X, what, that I've had a fortnight?









Rest assured though, late next week, lessons learnt on the 3970X will be applied to the 3930K.


----------



## Alatar

New day new tricks, first validation today: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2838278


----------



## kgtuning

Holy hell.... Alatar that's insane.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> New day new tricks, first validation today: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2838278
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Just had to be No1 eh?

















Maybe they should have "Fry Buy" points for major overclockers that could be put towards purchasing chips?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

That is a awesome chip Alatar


----------



## Sashimi

Yeah absolutely.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe they should have *"Fry Buy"* points for major overclockers that could be put towards purchasing chips?


That would give a whole new meaning to "fry cook"









What do you win? Obviously a golden spatula is not quite relevant. A golden pot?


----------



## chefproject

Mr. Csalt, i need some update









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2839692

with greetings from Belgium chefproject


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefproject*
> 
> Mr. Csalt, i need some update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2839692
> 
> with greetings from Belgium chefproject



















You have risen!


----------



## Majorhi

I guess this means I'm in!









http://valid.canardpc.com/2840174


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> I guess this means I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2840174



















It does!


----------



## Taint3dBulge

I was gonig to say myn was insane for today.. Alatar takes the crown..

Here is myn







My old motherboard wont let me go any higher. Tryed all the way to 1.68v to get over 5.3ghz but 5.297 is it.



http://valid.canardpc.com/2841226


----------



## MediumRare

http://valid.canardpc.com/2841282

*fingers crossed*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I was gonig to say myn was insane for today.. Alatar takes the crown..
> 
> Here is myn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old motherboard wont let me go any higher. Tryed all the way to 1.68v to get over 5.3ghz but 5.297 is it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2841226



















It does!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediumRare*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2841282
> *fingers crossed*



Must be in Overclock.net Username


----------



## MediumRare

http://valid.canardpc.com/2841306


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MediumRare*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2841282
> *fingers crossed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be in Overclock.net Username
Click to expand...

Mr Salt, the 'quote' function is missing the '[]' You may want to correct it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediumRare*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2841282
> 
> *fingers crossed*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediumRare*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2841306




Notice how there is no data on the RH side? But I combined your two submissions to fill you in....


----------



## MediumRare

thanks! do u know how i can make them appear? a few of my frens were having the same problem


----------



## alancsalt

Usually closing and re-opening does it for Intel... I'm an AMD ignoramus tho'


----------



## spaniardunited

http://valid.canardpc.com/2842097


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2842097


----------



## Ash2097

Can I join please

http://valid.canardpc.com/2843843


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash2097*
> 
> Can I join please
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2843843


1.256V


----------



## Ash2097

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> 1.256V


Haha not a bad chip!


----------



## PedroC1999

Not bad..... It can probably do 5GHz stable at 1.31v ish, that's stellar voltage!


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash2097*
> 
> Haha not a bad chip!


Dude... That's chip is like.. going to be escorted into the charts with a platinum crown on a red carpet with ..umm.. concubines everywhere around it.
I mean srsly, come on.


----------



## STRON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> 1.256V


Damn! I want that chip.


----------



## Ash2097

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Not bad..... It can probably do 5GHz stable at 1.31v ish, that's stellar voltage!


I run it stable at 4.8 using 1.215v at the moment.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash2097*
> 
> I run it stable at 4.8 using 1.220v at the moment.











Set 1.35v in the BIOS, then multi to 51x, then give it a go


----------



## Ash2097

Going to do more clocking on it tomorrow, will post back how it goes.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash2097*
> 
> Can I join please
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2843843


----------



## PedroC1999

Just checked the CPU-Z leader boards, im 8th in the world for the Fx 6300!!

(And a guy with 6GHz has the same vCore as me, golden chips eihh???)










Could someone post a link with the top 15 of the i7 3820 too?


----------



## alancsalt

Which leaderboard are you referring to?

HWbot has you at 5th for FX-6300.

http://valid.canardpc.com/records.php page doen't divide by individual chips, but by chip "family"

Anyway, HWbot has HOMECINEMA-PC in 6th for i7-3820


----------



## PedroC1999

Alancsalt, it does. Click on the Intel/AMD logo from within CPU z and it leads to the highest validations EVER made by CPU z with that chip. When clicking, it doesnt look like a link, but it is

http://valid.canardpc.com/search/search.php?psn=414d4420465828746d292d36333030205369782d436f72652050726f636573736f7220202020202020202020202020&sort=freq


----------



## alancsalt

Insufficient info.

In a validation? Like http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2261018 ? Where?

During a validation?

i really like pictures with red circles.. visual learner..


----------



## PedroC1999

This will obviously be different on Intel and other architectures, but basically your CPU logo











Also, what do you think of my FSB, nice and high right


----------



## alancsalt

I cannot get any validation to respond to that.









Ah, needs to be latest, and works when you open CPUZ in order to validate, not in a made validation.

http://valid.canardpc.com/search/search.php?psn=496e74656c28522920436f726528544d292069372043505520202020202020202039383020204020332e333347487a&sort=freq (i7 980)

ROG one takes you to ROG page.


----------



## PedroC1999

From within CPUz, not a online validation


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/search/search.php?psn=496e74656c28522920436f726528544d292069372d333937305820435055204020332e353047487a&sort=freq (i7-3970X) That's got me rank #11.

Yeah, I got it, and not a ROG, OC or other skinned version.... now you just need an i7-3820 owner to do it and post.

CPUZ don't remove multiple validations, like by MrTOOSHORT and Joa3d43..

While on the bot, I'm 6th out of 11. Hmm, egos hanging out, better tuck it back in....


----------



## PedroC1999

You being the list keeper, I thought you knew about all the CPU-z Tricks, BTE, this doesnt work with ES chips

And those 3970x's don't clock very well do they? I expected 6GHz+


----------



## alancsalt

I don't know as much as you think.









This doesn't work in CPUZ 1.60, so must be a recent thing...?

i7-3970X Rank #11

i7-980

i5-2500K

E8600

E8500

E8400

E4500

E4400 Rank #15


----------



## PedroC1999

Haha, my P8600 ES doesn't have one, as it is a ES lol


----------



## Minotaurtoo

http://valid.canardpc.com/2845090 I've done 5 ghz before on my old bulldozer cpu... this is the first stable and cool enough to use 24/7 5 ghz OC I've had...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2845090 I've done 5 ghz before on my old bulldozer cpu... this is the first stable and cool enough to use 24/7 5 ghz OC I've had...


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash2097*
> 
> Haha not a bad chip!


thatel do piggy thatel do:bigeyedsm


----------



## Minotaurtoo

http://valid.canardpc.com/2845135 I saw how low I ws on the list... so I tried for more... should have done this before I posted the first time... sorry... still happy though that I got some more out of it : )


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> You being the list keeper, I thought you knew about all the CPU-z Tricks, BTE, this doesnt work with ES chips
> 
> And those 3970x's don't clock very well do they? I expected 6GHz+


...ahh just a bit of friendly 4-core poking







? I guess the response should be that 3970X are like big train Diesels, it' all about low-end torque, quality-per-cycle, not quantity







It may also be that we don't want to really admit in public that we juiced up a $1100 w/tax CPU for our egos...

...but: I do (accidentally) know that mine can run "at least almost" 5500...normally I run strap125 x 39 (4875GHz) as boot-up and then use AISuite profiles to go from there...but I had tried some fast runs with strap100 early on and reset the memory and multi in the BIOS (multi up to 44, memory to 2400MHz). Then I went back to strap125 and tried to boot...it made it past the Win 7 splash logo to the point where the mouse pointer appears - but would freeze on that blue circle / mouse pointer...hit reset - it did it again









...I was certain that I had reset the memory for strap125, but then realized that I had left the multi on 44 (44x125 = 5500)... and back then I would have had boot-up voltage on 'auto' though regular v-core at 1.35x or so...don't really want to know what the boot-up 'auto voltage' actually was...that said, per my sig rig, I have benched the thing at 5250GHz, just not done any CPU-Z validations for that speed yet as I'm still setting it up above 5.250...


----------



## PedroC1999

Thanks Mate


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2845135 I saw how low I ws on the list... so I tried for more... should have done this before I posted the first time... sorry... still happy though that I got some more out of it : )


----------



## Morfy

This is accepted?







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2815832


----------



## z1mmz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2845482


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morfy*
> 
> This is accepted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2815832



Validation must be in Overclock.net Username


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z1mmz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2845482


----------



## neofury

http://valid.canardpc.com/2847747

1.41v + Ultra LLC. Admit I haven't fully stress tested though. Will re-post results once I have a 12hr prime95 test done. I can boot with this at 1.39v for validation but it will crash after p95


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2847747
> 
> 1.41v + Ultra LLC. Admit I haven't fully stress tested though. Will re-post results once I have a 12hr prime95 test done. I can boot with this at 1.39v for validation but it will crash after p95




























Ah, stability is a personal matter. We are a peak overclock club.

I don't know why, but stability clubs don't seem to last.


----------



## fragamemnon

Too much stability is volatile.








How ironic.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, stability is a personal matter. We are a peak overclock club.
> 
> I don't know why, but stability clubs don't seem to last.


Thanks. I'm pretty sure 5ghz is my current wall. Would need to upgrade to a serious custom loop for stability, but I should be stable with good temps on air at 5ghz by the end of today. Been bumping up the voltage. Last time I didn't get a BSOD but P95 actually just crashed. I could probably boot up at 5.5ghz and just post a validation I guess but whatever, I'm all about stability and temps. My goal was 5ghz anyways. Thanks again.


----------



## alancsalt

5GHz stable is pretty good.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 5GHz stable is pretty good.


I got 5GHz stable with 1.615v, and 5.2 with 1.665v lol


----------



## neofury

Finally got p95 not crashing within 30 mins. Its been two hours now 1.44v, wish me luck


----------



## Morfy

Taaa-daaaah http://valid.canardpc.com/2849089


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morfy*
> 
> Taaa-daaaah http://valid.canardpc.com/2849089



















Good to see you made it back!


----------



## PedroC1999

What do you guys think, good score for a 6300?


----------



## Morfy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you made it back!


I was away in the countryside, away from my baby







(( really sad actually, but now i'm back, and i plan on joining the +2 ghz club. 5.3 here i come >


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think, good score for a 6300?


Probably. I freely admit to not knowing with AMD.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think, good score for a 6300?


Looks to be in line with the cpu clocks.

But good? The score looks kinda evil...


----------



## meankeys

Sweet!







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2849387


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Forgot to submit mine. First time overclocking, on SS Phase at the N2OC event. I do have a 3770k @ 6GHz screenshot & valid (LN2), and some 5.6 - 5.9 4770k ES (LN2) validations, but the 3770k was using an old CPU-Z so it won't validate, and the 4770k ones won't validate for various pointless and confusing reasons. You live, you learn!



























http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2820039

http://hwbot.org/submission/2385312_smokinwaffle_cpu_frequency_pentium_4_520_5256.49_mhz

Was limited by the board and god awful vdroop, as well as lack of voltage & personal experience. Getting a volt modded 775 board delivered soon, and borrowing a Phase unit so I hope to get higher. Still #7 in the world for this chip, which I think is pretty respectable for a first overclock! Loving getting into subzero, never enjoyed OC'ing for personal use, but this is so different...









My lovely 3770k score that I can't validate







, scooter.jay kindly lent me his 3770k & Maximus V Forumla (brave man!!), this was my first LN2 session ever apart from a dissapointing failure with the 775 setup where the board seemed to give in and I couldn't even get close to the OC I got on phase..


----------



## Alatar

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2849761



you know what I hate? Running out of LN2....


----------



## Modest Mouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2849761
> 
> 
> 
> you know what I hate? Running out of LN2....


7.9GHz?!?!?


----------



## PedroC1999

Waffle and Alatar, why not join the 2GHz+ club?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> 7.9GHz?!?!?


LN2













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Waffle and Alatar, why not join the 2GHz+ club?


because I never remember lol, I promise I'll post tonight!


----------



## PedroC1999

Lol, you validated with a X1600 too, but I validated with a Pro xD


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meankeys*
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2849387



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Forgot to submit mine. First time overclocking, on SS Phase at the N2OC event. I do have a 3770k @ 6GHz screenshot & valid (LN2), and some 5.6 - 5.9 4770k ES (LN2) validations, but the 3770k was using an old CPU-Z so it won't validate, and the 4770k ones won't validate for various pointless and confusing reasons. You live, you learn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2820039
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2385312_smokinwaffle_cpu_frequency_pentium_4_520_5256.49_mhz
> 
> Was limited by the board and god awful vdroop, as well as lack of voltage & personal experience. Getting a volt modded 775 board delivered soon, and borrowing a Phase unit so I hope to get higher. Still #7 in the world for this chip, which I think is pretty respectable for a first overclock! Loving getting into subzero, never enjoyed OC'ing for personal use, but this is so different...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely 3770k score that I can't validate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , scooter.jay kindly lent me his 3770k & Maximus V Forumla (brave man!!), this was my first LN2 session ever apart from a dissapointing failure with the 775 setup where the board seemed to give in and I couldn't even get close to the OC I got on phase..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2849761
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know what I hate? Running out of LN2....


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2849761
> 
> 
> 
> you know what I hate? Running out of LN2....


now we just need a >+100% oc club lol or a +4ghz club would be cool sig too lol


----------



## PedroC1999

I wouldnt mind setting up a few more clubs, as demand for the Teen and +2GHz Club I run are low, I wouldnt mind making a 7GHz or +3GHz Club aswell


----------



## Darklyric

i need to do some reading on a ln2 setup and blow the dust off my e8400:biggrinsm


----------



## PedroC1999

To help new users...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1406269/overclock-club-roundup-index/0_40#post_20322775

Please leave a comment


----------



## Alatar

btw alancsalt my 7.9 score is with a 8320 not with a 8120


----------



## DialTo11

Here's mine! 5GHz on a 3820 (liquid cooled - Water 2.0 Extreme) with an Asus RIVE.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2853512


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DialTo11*
> 
> Here's mine! 5GHz on a 3820 (liquid cooled - Water 2.0 Extreme) with an Asus RIVE.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2853512


Stable?

Batch?


----------



## DialTo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Stable?
> 
> Batch?


Seems to be stable. Haven't ran a test yet. I am new to this. What is batch?


----------



## PedroC1999

The 'Identity' of when/where/how the CPU was made, usually written on the box or the CPU itself


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DialTo11*
> 
> Seems to be stable. Haven't ran a test yet. I am new to this. What is batch?


Stable for the most part would be running prime95 27.9 for 12 hours without a crash or blue screen. It pushes your CPU to points no normal usage ever will, so if it's stable for that, then it's stable.


----------



## PedroC1999

For me, stable mean.....

20 Runs of IBT ( 3072mb )
2 hours of Prime95 ( Extreme )
Atleast 3 days 24/7 folding


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> For me, stable mean.....
> 
> 20 Runs of IBT ( 3072mb )
> 2 hours of Prime95 ( Extreme )
> Atleast 3 days 24/7 folding


Some would run prime95 for 24hrs even. I think if you can fold for 24hr tho, you should be good to go. I don't even factor in IBT for anything other than seeing what my temps will be. I haven't had IBT crash on me in a long time where as prime95 still would.


----------



## PedroC1999

I use IBT for initial testing, if it passes, it goes to the next stage (P95) if that passes, then [email protected] etc


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> btw alancsalt my 7.9 score is with a 8320 not with a 8120




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DialTo11*
> 
> Here's mine! 5GHz on a 3820 (liquid cooled - Water 2.0 Extreme) with an Asus RIVE.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2853512


----------



## Darklyric

Hey thanks for the link and I might be attempting this after I decide on whether a new 9xxx gpu is worth it.


----------



## DialTo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> The 'Identity' of when/where/how the CPU was made, usually written on the box or the CPU itself


I'll check. I did this build last year so the box is in the basement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Stable for the most part would be running prime95 27.9 for 12 hours without a crash or blue screen. It pushes your CPU to points no normal usage ever will, so if it's stable for that, then it's stable.


I'll try that/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> For me, stable mean.....
> 
> 20 Runs of IBT ( 3072mb )
> 2 hours of Prime95 ( Extreme )
> Atleast 3 days 24/7 folding


This too! Hope my 3820 can hold up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thanks a ton!
Glad to be in the club!


----------



## xNovax

5Ghz 4770K



This was done on air with a Noctua NH-D14. It was done at the Toronto Grand Champion Event 2013.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> 5Ghz 4770K
> 
> 
> 
> This was done on air with a Noctua NH-D14. It was done at the Toronto Grand Champion Event 2013.


U need to provide the link for your validation. also Its not quite 5 Ghz


----------



## xNovax

There is a link and it is 5 ghz. Base Clock of 100 with a multiplier of 50. That makes it 5Ghz. 100*50=5000


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> There is a link and it is 5 ghz. Base Clock of 100 with a multiplier of 50. That makes it 5Ghz. 100*50=5000


yeah but the BCLK fluctuates by small amounts so you caught it when validating while it was slightly under 100 thus you didnt get a full 5GHz vaidation.. i always set mine to like 100.2 to be sure


----------



## alancsalt

Sorry, but 4999.86 MHz is not 5GHz. It has to read 5000.0 MHz or over.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but 4999.86 MHz is not 5GHz. It has to read 5000.0 MHz or over.










Next time I will make sure my validation says 5 ghz.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> There is a link and it is 5 ghz. Base Clock of 100 with a multiplier of 50. That makes it 5Ghz. 100*50=5000


My apologies on the link. I did not notice it on my phone.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> My apologies on the link. I did not notice it on my phone.


Not a problem. Sorry if I was iritable it was late and I was tired.


----------



## neofury

Still a 4770K with 4999.9ghz is good in my books







Congrats on the nice validation.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Still a 4770K with *4999.9ghz* is good in my books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the nice validation.


4999*GHZ*

Must be a world record, or a typo


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 4999*GHZ*
> 
> Must be a world record, or a typo


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Still a 4770K with 4999.9ghz is good in my books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the nice validation.


Im happy with it especially as it was on air. I just wish I hit the magical 5 Ghz in the validation.


----------



## Darklyric

Did you do any stability testing? Not that its required but just wondering


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Did you do any stability testing? Not that its required but just wondering


Yes he was, I was bugging him about having to boot him from the benching section for a prime95 disqualification.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Yes he was, I was bugging him about having to boot him from the benching section for a prime95 disqualification.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Did you do any stability testing? Not that its required but just wondering


Better to use:

Code:



Code:


[IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=678487][B] _.=5 GHz Overclock Club=._ [/B][/URL][IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]

in your sig...so the link works...


----------



## verydispleased

Hey, Can I apply?









http://valid.canardpc.com/2858062

Edit: Derp error on validation


----------



## Darklyric

Yea I was wondering if it was just on my end lol thanks


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verydispleased*
> 
> Hey, Can I apply?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2857997


You can apply but will be rejected as the name on your validation does not match your OCN name...when submitting put your OCN name (very displeased) in the name field then finish validation.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verydispleased*
> 
> Hey, Can I apply?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2858062


Fixed in time....to be..


----------



## haritos14

fx 8350 4.9ghz stable


----------



## alancsalt

Puzzled. That's 4.8GHz. This is the 5GHz Club. Have I missed something?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Puzzled. That's 4.8GHz. This is the 5GHz Club. Have I missed something?


I was confused as well. vOv


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Puzzled. That's 4.8GHz. This is the 5GHz Club. Have I missed something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was confused as well. *vOv*
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, this is what I see:


Spoiler: Why not Zoidberg?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> fx 8350 4.9ghz stable


There is no validation.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I'm sorry, this is what I see:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Why not Zoidberg?


Haha, I will also accept this as an answer.


----------



## PedroC1999

http://valid.canardpc.com/2862165

It is stable at 1.456ish, just set the voltage wrong in UEFi xD

Will certainly update later!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2862165
> 
> It is stable at 1.456ish, just set the voltage wrong in UEFi xD
> 
> Will certainly update later!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I wont send you all the mini updated, dont want to torture you off course









Finally hit luck with something, seems to be a nice clocker!

In terms of SB-E, 1.472v at 5GHz any good?


----------



## alancsalt

It's a 3820...you need Madman (HOMECINEMA-PC) to comment on that....as our resident 3820 extremist...


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It's a 3820...you need Madman (HOMECINEMA-PC) to comment on that....as our resident 3820 extremist...


Asked him in the 3820 club.

I have very similar volts to the OP of the club @ 5GHz, so our batches must be similar


----------



## x1alfa

here's mine







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2862132


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x1alfa*
> 
> here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2862132


`

You didn't read the rules..in post #1..

Quote:


> *If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.*


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x1alfa*
> 
> here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2862132


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> `
> 
> You didn't read the rules..in post #1..


Get with the program Ricky!


----------



## alancsalt

We were all new to this once...


----------



## x1alfa

sorry ^^; umm like this? http://valid.canardpc.com/2863010


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x1alfa*
> 
> sorry ^^; umm like this? http://valid.canardpc.com/2863010



















You got it..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Asked him in the 3820 club.
> 
> I have very similar volts to the OP of the club @ 5GHz, so our batches must be similar


No you don't . Your miles away from my L206 [email protected]@1.41vcore
But similar to my 3820 costa that did [email protected] or [email protected]@1.45vcore P95 stable
And yours isn't burnt in yet either


----------



## kennah

Now that I've moved from Air to Water, I can't get my 2550K to revalidate at 5.0ghz. Start to get hard locks at 4.8 and failing Prime95 at 4.5. Any advice? Not getting any higher than 65C at load.


----------



## x1alfa

yay *dose little dance* im not sure if i can get any more out of it tho ive tweaked alot of settings and temp is at its limit


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> No you don't . Your miles away from my L206 [email protected]@1.41vcore
> But similar to my 3820 costa that did [email protected] or [email protected]@1.45vcore P95 stable
> And yours isn't burnt in yet either


At 5 GHz, on the opening post, you had 5GHz @ 1.488, thats pretty much what I need


----------



## Legion123

here is mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2863465


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legion123*
> 
> here is mine
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2863465


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> At 5 GHz, on the opening post, you had 5GHz @ 1.488, thats pretty much what I need


No mate its 1.42vcore @ 5Ghz .Ya think I don't know what I put on my thread junior ? !


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes, but in the screenshot of Prime95 running, it is displaying 1.488v at load?

And I totally know, that you know what you know about your thread, if that makes sense


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yes, but in the screenshot of Prime95 running, it is displaying 1.488v at load?
> 
> And I totally know, that you know what you know about your thread, if that makes sense


Yes it does make sense to me







1.425v in bios 1.488 load . If you had posted a screener with p95 running so I can see whats going on this exchange would not have occurred


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes it does make sense to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.425v in bios 1.488 load . If you had posted a screener with p95 running so I can see whats going on this exchange would not have occurred


PM Sent


----------



## PedroC1999

http://valid.canardpc.com/2863633

Could possibly go higher, I just set random voltage I knew was enough, but dont neccasarily want to go any higher :/


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2863633
> 
> Could possibly go higher, I just set random voltage I knew was enough, but dont neccasarily want to go any higher :/


If I were you, I wouldn't. That is based on my concept of your finances. Some of us can afford a sacrificial chip to feed to the overclocking gods from time to time, and some of us can't. I hope you are at least water cooled for that one off validation....


----------



## becomingmass

5.0 GHz i7 2700k
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2861434


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If I were you, I wouldn't. That is based on my concept of your finances. Some of us can afford a sacrificial chip to feed to the overclocking gods from time to time, and some of us can't. I hope you are at least water cooled for that one off validation....


Yes yes, very watercooled, and I won't go higher, my 24/7 is safe, MadMan approved it









I wont go higher, I know what Intel is like with 1.6v+, behaves way more differently than AMD


----------



## Xtreme21

Here is my i5-2500k @ 5ghz!!







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2864035


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtreme21*
> 
> Here is my i5-2500k @ 5ghz!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2864035


----------



## becomingmass

Repost - i7 2700k 5 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2861434


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becomingmass*
> 
> Repost - i7 2700k 5 GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2861434


----------



## kizwan

3820 @5006MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2863057


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 3820 @5006MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2863057


----------



## PedroC1999

Update

Couldn't bare to lose a few spots just because of some Hz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2868181

No reboot, AI TUNER FTW


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Update
> 
> Couldn't bare to lose a few spots just because of some Hz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2868181
> 
> No reboot, AI TUNER FTW


----------



## Alatar

Easy with that voltage...

1.7v is almost insta death with SB-E


----------



## PedroC1999

I know, I set 1.63, CPU-Z must have glitched it up.

And glad to see you back


----------



## alancsalt

Extreme LLC?


----------



## kizwan

3820 @5165.94 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2868934


----------



## magnetboard

http://valid.canardpc.com/2869834, Alright, sorry for the misunderstanding. I think i've done everything right this time.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 3820 @5165.94 MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2868934




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnetboard*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2869097, I doubt that this is real, but...


I don't even have to think about it as it is not in your OCN user name as per entrance requirements on first post of thread...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 3820 @5006MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2863057


Alrighty









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Update
> 
> Couldn't bare to lose a few spots just because of some Hz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2868181
> 
> No reboot, AI TUNER FTW










...... Bloody hell junior you should be over 5.3Gigahurtles with that vcore........









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 3820 @5165.94 MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2868934


I guess you couldn't bear to lose a few spots 'cause of some MHz either







Nice one dude


----------



## PedroC1999

It was the LLC's fault, forgot to disable it, will stabilise a limit of 1.65v, and go for one run about 5200MHz ish


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I guess you couldn't bear to lose a few spots 'cause of some MHz either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one dude


Thanks.







I was trying to get 5.2GHz but I'm not even able to get into windows without crashing. Voltage almost 1.6V though. I think 5166 MHz is the highest frequency I can get with voltage below 1.6V.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Is it just me, or is the google docs not loading on the OP?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Is it just me, or is the google docs not loading on the OP?


When this happen to me, I re-login to my gmail account (or any google accounts). Afterwards, the google docs will (re)appeared.


----------



## alancsalt

There for me, though that is probably no help..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> It was the LLC's fault, forgot to disable it, will stabilise a limit of 1.65v, and go for one run about 5200MHz ish


PFFFTTTT dude don't blame the gear . Its the operator not the equipment









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> There for me, though that is probably no help..


Agreed that was no help at all ........


----------



## Nexo

Some many 5GHz overclocks.


----------



## john7up

http://valid.canardpc.com/2870984

I'm sorry, forgot HT:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2870991


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john7up*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2870984
> 
> I'm sorry, forgot HT:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2870991


HT is not a requirement.


----------



## john7up

Thanks mate


----------



## Overclocker83

http://valid.canardpc.com/2870533







please accept me to the club.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker83*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2870533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please accept me to the club.


----------



## ThisMaySting

Hello, I am just starting to now "branch out" into the forums and "come out of my shell", if you will. Hopefully this will prove a good thing.









Either way, I would be honored to join this club, here is my validation link for acceptance:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2872233

Cheers!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Hello, I am just starting to now "branch out" into the forums and "come out of my shell", if you will. Hopefully this will prove a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, I would be honored to join this club, here is my validation link for acceptance:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2872233
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## 316320

http://valid.canardpc.com/2872622


----------



## ThisMaySting

Thank you for the acceptance! It's always good to be part of something bigger than one's self!


----------



## Alatar

Testing my new 83*5*0 (note that my previous subs are with a 8320) on phase. Seems to be noticeably better at scaling with volts than my 8320. A possible 8ghz coming soon?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2872794


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Testing my new 83*5*0 (note that my previous subs are with a 8320) on phase. Seems to be noticeably better at scaling with volts than my 8320. A possible 8ghz coming soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2872794


Haha, nice OC!

Sig It! Sig It! Sig It!


----------



## Alatar

I don't put such pathetic OCs in my sig









Also as a side note I just noticed that I forgot to disable cores for that lol. That's across all cores


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I don't put such pathetic OCs in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also as a side note I just noticed that I forgot to disable cores for that lol. That's across all cores


You could sig it as a "green" overclock with a motto of "Think about your chip! Keep VCore low"


----------



## Legion123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Testing my new 83*5*0 (note that my previous subs are with a 8320) on phase. Seems to be noticeably better at scaling with volts than my 8320. A possible 8ghz coming soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2872794


i want phase cooler ...now!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> Thank you for the acceptance! It's always good to be part of something bigger than one's self!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2872622



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Testing my new 83*5*0 (note that my previous subs are with a 8320) on phase. Seems to be noticeably better at scaling with volts than my 8320. A possible 8ghz coming soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2872794
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Avonosac

Alatar, needs moar volts.


----------



## Overclocker83

yours cpu hate you guys, DONT ABUSE MEEEEEE MOREE!!!!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Alatar, needs moar volts.


Not on phase lol


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Not on phase lol


Party pooper.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Party pooper.


No u.

trying to kill my chip, who's the real party pooper here


----------



## Avonosac

I'm not trying to kill anything, its a hungry chip... look at it ... wasting away its so hungry!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Testing my new 83*5*0 (note that my previous subs are with a 8320) on phase. Seems to be noticeably better at scaling with volts than my 8320. A possible 8ghz coming soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2872794


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I'm not trying to kill anything, its a hungry chip... look at it ... wasting away its so hungry!


Thirsty, that chip needs a nice cold drink!


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Thirsty, that chip needs a nice cold drink!


On that note, I am trying to get 5.0GHz or higher with all cores on with my 8350. The highest I have gotten it to post with is 4.86 Ghz at 1.5v. I do have an OK cpu cooler, but how high should I bring the voltage to hit 5GHz stable? I dont think I feel safe going as high at 1.7v but would 1.6v be too high for a stable OC? Current best validation below with 8 cores.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2869736


----------



## PedroC1999

For 24/7, keep it under 1.55v (1.55v is Ok) But more validations etc, go as high as you are willing to go, I went as high as 1.78v, but some people called me stupid afterwards, so from now on I keep it under 17v when using AMD


----------



## hawkeye071292

http://valid.canardpc.com/2873290

Update

5.14281 Ghz Voltage 1.536


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2873290
> 
> Update
> 
> 5.14281 Ghz Voltage 1.536


your system is so much like mine it isn't funny, did you copy me lol.. I must have gotten lucky on my chip though, I can hit 5 ghz with all 8 cores at only 1.5 vcore.. .its usable and with the exception of the heat a decent 24/7 OC, but if I put prime 95 on it, two cores get illegal sum out errors when temps pass 57C... I think if I had a better cooler it would be stable at that voltage... but 4.8ghz is nice and stable at only 1.45 v.... funny bit is.. if I disable cores 5 through 8 I can get 5 ghz perfectly stable on the remaining cores at only 1.41 v ! wow..... but there is a brick wall somewhere just past 5.2 ghz I can't find a way around even when only 1 core is enabled... just can't get it to even stay stable long enough to validate at 5.3ghz even with vcore set at 1.6... I'm sure there is something I'm missing here...


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> your system is so much like mine it isn't funny, did you copy me lol.. I must have gotten lucky on my chip though, I can hit 5 ghz with all 8 cores at only 1.5 vcore.. .its usable and with the exception of the heat a decent 24/7 OC, but if I put prime 95 on it, two cores get illegal sum out errors when temps pass 57C... I think if I had a better cooler it would be stable at that voltage... but 4.8ghz is nice and stable at only 1.45 v.... funny bit is.. if I disable cores 5 through 8 I can get 5 ghz perfectly stable on the remaining cores at only 1.41 v ! wow..... but there is a brick wall somewhere just past 5.2 ghz I can't find a way around even when only 1 core is enabled... just can't get it to even stay stable long enough to validate at 5.3ghz even with vcore set at 1.6... I'm sure there is something I'm missing here...


I have problems getting above 5.2Ghz as well. My CPU isnt even that hot (at least for validations) I was in bios and my sensors were reading 45C with all my fans on low. I was getting checksum errors at anything above 5.2 as well. I was running fine on stock 4.0ghz and had my voltage down to 1.35. Maybe we could have an easier time if we ran 6 cores instead of 8 with massive voltage like 1.6 or 1.65. Probably could get above 5.2Ghz easily then.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> your system is so much like mine *it isn't funny*, did you copy me *lol*.. I must have gotten lucky on my chip though, I can hit 5 ghz with all 8 cores at only 1.5 vcore.. .its usable and with the exception of the heat a decent 24/7 OC, but if I put prime 95 on it, two cores get illegal sum out errors when temps pass 57C... I think if I had a better cooler it would be stable at that voltage... but 4.8ghz is nice and stable at only 1.45 v.... funny bit is.. if I disable cores 5 through 8 I can get 5 ghz perfectly stable on the remaining cores at only 1.41 v ! wow..... but there is a brick wall somewhere just past 5.2 ghz I can't find a way around even when only 1 core is enabled... just can't get it to even stay stable long enough to validate at 5.3ghz even with vcore set at 1.6... I'm sure there is something I'm missing here...


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*


The only thing that is the same is the CPU/mobo/keyboard lol


----------



## AlDyer

Oh god, that too xD


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Oh god, that too xD


Yea man I bet I got the same desk and chair too! Maybe even the same posters on the wall and the same apartment floor plan!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Yea man I bet I got the same desk and chair too! Maybe even the same posters on the wall and the same apartment floor plan!


my system is black and blue led too.... with clear side panel... all led's on my system are blue..keyboard, gaming controller.... all led...even my subwoofer is blue led...my external hdd has blue led... overboard... I think not...but I was wondering if you carried your color scheme that far? I'm assuming that the one in your avatar is your pc at least... and it does look a lot like mine.... oh.. mine has vents and two intake fans on the front... does yours...


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> my system is black and blue led too.... with clear side panel... all led's on my system are blue..keyboard, gaming controller.... all led...even my subwoofer is blue led...my external hdd has blue led... overboard... I think not...but I was wondering if you carried your color scheme that far? I'm assuming that the one in your avatar is your pc at least... and it does look a lot like mine.... oh.. mine has vents and two intake fans on the front... does yours...


I have metal mesh sides, not clear. I have 2 intake on the front, but on of my bays has a 5 port fan controller. I have like 12 fans in my case lol. I want to re do it all lime green but I would need to paint my case first and I would need alot more new fans to replace my blue ones.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

lime green







sound delicious.. at least the g510 will be accommodating... I only have 8 fans in mine... I have a mono directional air flow pattern with directed rear exhaust (literally a vent pipe carries the air up and away from the pc)


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> lime green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sound delicious.. at least the g510 will be accommodating... I only have 8 fans in mine... I have a mono directional air flow pattern with directed rear exhaust (literally a vent pipe carries the air up and away from the pc)


I tried to listen to the proper push/pull way of using my fans, but I keep it so cold in my house that I have all my fans as intake and I got much better temps that way. (Its usually around 68F or colder)


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> I tried to listen to the proper push/pull way of using my fans, but I keep it so cold in my house that I have all my fans as intake and I got much better temps that way. (Its usually around 68F or colder)


I keep my shop at 71F nearly year round... oh.. this is my facebook page..you can see my pc in the banner on it. https://www.facebook.com/AbsolutePerformancePc <=== not trying to spam here seriously...I've modded the box a little since then... put on the TUF sticker from ASUS and a FX amd sticker on the side too... and OMG do I need to get back in there and do some wire tying and routing...its a freaking mess...but oh well.. it works... I had it fairly neat then, but that was before I got my H80 cooler and a few more fans...and before I put all my HDD's in... I only had my SSD in at that time.


----------



## cyphon

Finally broke the 5GHz mark









http://valid.canardpc.com/2874402


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Finally broke the 5GHz mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2874402




























Wow! Whole lotta volts!


----------



## cyphon

Yeah I know lol...kept getting the 0x101 so I kept cranking lol

Good thing I got it on water lol


----------



## Alatar

with 1.7v there's a good chance to almost instantly kill SB or SB-E no matter what cooling you're using....

so I'd be careful


----------



## gl0ry

Never knew about this thread!

Got really lucky with my 3770k. It runs 24/7 at 5ghz with 1.4v under bios and 1.38v under CPU-Z. Ignore the ram speeds. I didn't realize they were wrong during this test. I set them back to overclocked speeds and ran another test, didn't bother taking screens though.

.


----------



## cyphon

SB is on water too, however, I plan on bringing the of down a bit for normal use so I can get the voltage down to reasonable levels lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Never knew about this thread!
> 
> Got really lucky with my 3770k. It runs 24/7 at 5ghz with 1.4v under bios and 1.38v under CPU-Z. Ignore the ram speeds. I didn't realize they were wrong during this test. I set them back to overclocked speeds and ran another test, didn't bother taking screens though.
> 
> .


You need to validate it and post the URL. Requirements are posted in the first post of this thread.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> SB is on water too, however, I plan on bringing the of down a bit for normal use so I can get the voltage down to reasonable levels lol


IMHO, for normal use, accept the best stable OC you can get for 1.45v


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Never knew about this thread!
> 
> Got really lucky with my 3770k. It runs 24/7 at 5ghz with 1.4v under bios and 1.38v under CPU-Z. Ignore the ram speeds. I didn't realize they were wrong during this test. I set them back to overclocked speeds and ran another test, didn't bother taking screens though.


Wow that's pretty sweet. What kind of custom loop do you run with it and how are temps after 16hrs?


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Wow that's pretty sweet. What kind of custom loop do you run with it and how are temps after 16hrs?


Thank you!

Started off as an XSPC Rasa set. I still use the XSPC pump/res combo as well as the XSPC cpu block. I'm using a Dangerden Black Ice Pro II radiator (very slim, one that actually fits the inside of my case) and using Monsoon Compression Fittings. I also delidded and use CLU under the IHS. I'm using Prolimatech PK-1 between the block and processor.


----------



## PedroC1999

My 3820 @ 4.9 needs 1.42v in the BIOS, with LLC equates to aboput 1.48 under IBT load, all other loads need 1.472v. Thats my gaming profile, 24/7 I use 4.5 @ 1.275


----------



## Alatar

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2874541


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2874541
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a Trinity chip? All the other FM2 entries are Richland....?


----------



## Alatar

Nah, it's a richland chip with the igpu cut off


----------



## alancsalt

Not a "Trinity-based Athlon X4 processor".. God, I know nothing about these particular processors...


----------



## Alatar

If you look closely even the cpu-z window actually says richland









Also as a note if you want to add it to the list, the X4 760K and X4 760K BE chips aren't the same. I have the 760K BE even if cpu-z doesn't see it for some reason.


----------



## alancsalt

I suspect you are the only one going there..









When you do, when you do, tell me then.....

I'm not mentioning Trinity or Richland again...


----------



## PedroC1999

I see loads of people us the X1600 for runs like that! Me included!


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Hello Gents, for your consideration.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2847907


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I suspect you are the only one going there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you do, when you do, tell me then.....
> 
> I'm not mentioning Trinity or Richland again...


There happens to be a trinity college not far from richlands...........


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Hello Gents, for your consideration.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2847907
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I suspect you are the only one going there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you do, when you do, tell me then.....
> I'm not mentioning Trinity or Richland again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There happens to be a trinity college not far from richlands...........
Click to expand...

My lips are sealed.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2874955










Not what I wanted... But I'll take it.. Terrible 4670k, but was good to do a review or two on.. Now time to RMA..

Testing a new 4770K on a Z87X-OC and a Z87M OC Formula... So far so good..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2874955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I wanted... But I'll take it.. Terrible 4670k, but was good to do a review or two on.. Now time to RMA..
> 
> Testing a new 4770K on a Z87X-OC and a Z87M OC Formula... So far so good..




























First one of those on the chart and it's 6006.99 MHz .


----------



## packerbackermk

http://valid.canardpc.com/2875761
Bought chip used and was anxious because the stable screen caps that he gave me were really old. So far so good though.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *packerbackermk*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2875761
> Bought chip used and was anxious because the stable screen caps that he gave me were really old. So far so good though.


----------



## Overclocker83




----------



## RickRockerr

http://valid.canardpc.com/2877122


----------



## kizwan

3820 @5200.05 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2877290


----------



## Komis

3820 @5000.08 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2877348


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2877122




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 3820 @5200.05 MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2877290




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komis*
> 
> 3820 @5000.08 MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2877348


----------



## scouter238

http://valid.canardpc.com/2877681


----------



## SonDa5

My water cooled 4770k at 5GHZ with 2600mhz DDR3 at CL9 CR1.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2878462


----------



## NFleck

AMD FX 8350 @ 5.2GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2880432

Pretty much hit a multiplier/voltage wall. At the moment I'm using a COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO whilst my H100 is being RMA'd


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> AMD FX 8350 @ 5.2GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2880432
> 
> Pretty much hit a multiplier/voltage wall. At the moment I'm using a COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO whilst my H100 is being RMA'd


I found a wall at the same place... I can run 5.2 ghz all day if I like... but 5.3 fails instantly
let me know if you find a way around that wall.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scouter238*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2877681




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> My water cooled 4770k at 5GHZ with 2600mhz DDR3 at CL9 CR1.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2878462




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> AMD FX 8350 @ 5.2GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2880432
> 
> Pretty much hit a multiplier/voltage wall. At the moment I'm using a COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO whilst my H100 is being RMA'd


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> AMD FX 8350 @ 5.2GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2880432
> 
> Pretty much hit a multiplier/voltage wall. At the moment I'm using a COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO whilst my H100 is being RMA'd


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I found a wall at the same place... I can run 5.2 ghz all day if I like... but 5.3 fails instantly
> let me know if you find a way around that wall.


I cant seem to get past 5.3GHz either. If I start disabling cores I can, but not with all cores running. The temps arent even high


----------



## alancsalt

That >.< at the end of last reply somehow made the last sentence invisible????

There's another sentence after this with it. Try quote....


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That >.< at the end of last reply somehow made the last sentence invisible????
> 
> There's another sentence after this with it. Try quote....
> 
> Is it visible>.<


Test

IT IS VISIBLE

EDIT: I bet is has something to do with the wall of text above your rig builder. I have seen a couple peoples do that.


----------



## alancsalt

Visible in a quote, yes. Otherwise, at the end of a sentence in a post, no. That's how it shows for me. Also, even in a quote it shows div and br code not in the original....

Just an off-topic oddity.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That >.< at the end of last reply somehow made the last sentence invisible????
> 
> There's another sentence after this with it. Try quote....
> 
> Is it visible>.<


Let me try....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Let me try....
> 
> I'm awesome>.<


I couldn't see it without quoting it.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I couldn't see it without quoting it.










Ahhh Mr Magoo you've done it again







-s LOL


----------



## f33t

3770k @ 5.1GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2880976

Thanks.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f33t*
> 
> 3770k @ 5.1GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2880976
> 
> Thanks.



















No mean f33t,


----------



## NFleck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> AMD FX 8350 @ 5.2GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2880432
> 
> Pretty much hit a multiplier/voltage wall. At the moment I'm using a COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO whilst my H100 is being RMA'd
> 
> 
> 
> I found a wall at the same place... I can run 5.2 ghz all day if I like... but 5.3 fails instantly
> let me know if you find a way around that wall.
Click to expand...

Can't even get it fully stable.. lol
Although, I just got the chip yesterday so I've just started my OCing.
Only enough for a validation @ 5.2
What voltage did you use for 5.2 stable? My cpu is 1.3625v stock


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> Can't even get it fully stable.. lol
> Although, I just got the chip yesterday so I've just started my OCing.
> Only enough for a validation @ 5.2
> What voltage did you use for 5.2 stable? My cpu is 1.3625v stock


fully stable is such a quagmire to get into, but to answer your question.. I was running only 4 cores at the time... and voltage was 1.45v To get all 8 stable (can't really test this though due to heat) I have to run 1.55v 4 of my cores will stabilize at 5ghz and pass a fairly long prime 95 run ( I ran for1 hr with no errors ) at only 1.41v but the rest have to have 1.5v.... I got half a golden chip lol.. but if I had sufficient cooling I feel confident that all 8 cores would stand up to a long run of prime 95 at 5.2 ghz with 1.55 v ... can't prove it... but suspect it because of how it behaves under ITB and a short run of prime.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> fully stable is such a quagmire to get into, but to answer your question..


I've found that stable is all about thermals. Anybody trying to go high clocks on air is just crazy and doing so, so that they can say they did it on air. I've been able to get higher clocks simply by getting better water setups, thicker, bigger rad, more RPM fan, etc. And then there's all the other components that get hot too that will make stability not happen.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> I've found that stable is all about thermals. Anybody trying to go high clocks on air is just crazy and doing so, so that they can say they did it on air. I've been able to get higher clocks simply by getting better water setups, thicker, bigger rad, more RPM fan, etc. And then there's all the other components that get hot too that will make stability not happen.


That's why I believe my cpu will be stable at 5.2 ghz with better cooling... it held good up to the thermal limit I am willing to let it go to... I have an H80 cooler... want to build a custom external loop with at least a 280mm x 280mm radiator.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Try swapping the fan control and see if makes any difference for you for stability.


----------



## Schmuckley

*le sigh..Someday I'll graduate to LN2









http://valid.canardpc.com/2879341


----------



## Mydog

First Haswell test.
LN2 run http://valid.canardpc.com/2881475


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> First Haswell test.
> LN2 run http://valid.canardpc.com/2881475




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> *le sigh..Someday I'll graduate to LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2879341


----------



## BlueNasser

3930k @ 5.0Ghz








http://valid.canardpc.com/2882562


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueNasser*
> 
> 3930k @ 5.0Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2882562


Quote:


> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. *Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.*


----------



## hawkeye071292

whomp whomp...


----------



## Komis

Update








http://valid.canardpc.com/2882943


----------



## SeD669

My 3930K run @5GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2883188


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komis*
> 
> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2882943



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> My 3930K run @5GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2883188



















How long have you had this?


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Love it i almost hit my screen


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Love it i almost hit my screen


Ugh. I totally licked my thumb and tried to get it off my laptop!


----------



## FromWhitin

yes yes i did it! 5Ghz on my 3570k with 1.350v!
http://valid.canardpc.com/2883584


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromWhitin*
> 
> yes yes i did it! 5Ghz on my 3570k with 1.350v!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2883584


----------



## SeD669

Haha stupid bug got me. I OC'd as soon as I instakked the OS







love this chip even tho my VID is freakin high


----------



## FromWhitin

to bad the 1.350v was not stable, running at 1.375v now with max temp 95 degrees, but prime95 crashed after 1 hour, but my pc didn't, my new fans will arrive soon, lets hope it makes a different and that i can put up the voltage a littlebit, sooo close to stable now...


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromWhitin*
> 
> to bad the 1.350v was not stable, running at 1.375v now with max temp 95 degrees, but prime95 crashed after 1 hour, but my pc didn't, my new fans will arrive soon, lets hope it makes a different and that i can put up the voltage a littlebit, sooo close to stable now...


You should do a sig rig that way everyone can check out your specs.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromWhitin*
> 
> to bad the 1.350v was not stable, running at 1.375v now with max temp 95 degrees, but prime95 crashed after 1 hour, but my pc didn't, my new fans will arrive soon, lets hope it makes a different and that i can put up the voltage a littlebit, sooo close to stable now...


http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## ASFfergie

First 5GHz run, probably going to go further, looks like I got myself a good cpu. I was able to run Prime95 for 18hrs with this config no problem max temps hit about 58c.

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/2886476


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFfergie*
> 
> First 5GHz run, probably going to go further, looks like I got myself a good cpu. I was able to run Prime95 for 18hrs with this config no problem max temps hit about 58c.
> 
> Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/2886476


Nice temps







Is that i7 running under water?


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFfergie*
> 
> First 5GHz run, probably going to go further, looks like I got myself a good cpu. I was able to run Prime95 for 18hrs with this config no problem max temps hit about 58c.
> 
> Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/2886476


Noice. You should update the rigbuilder


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFfergie*
> 
> First 5GHz run, probably going to go further, looks like I got myself a good cpu. I was able to run Prime95 for 18hrs with this config no problem max temps hit about 58c.
> 
> Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/2886476




























That is very good....... Normally you'd need something like an Asrock misreading the voltage to get that..


----------



## FromWhitin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> You should do a sig rig that way everyone can check out your specs.


alright i will do that as soon i get home!


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromWhitin*
> 
> alright i will do that as soon i get home!


This can get you some needed help. All of us might need help at one time or another.


----------



## szeged

got my 4770k to 5ghz last night, but cpu-z is the only thing showing it at stock clocks? anyone know whats up with that? hwinfo, realtemp, coretemp, aida64 all show it as running at 5ghz.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got my 4770k to 5ghz last night, but cpu-z is the only thing showing it at stock clocks? anyone know whats up with that? hwinfo, realtemp, coretemp, aida64 all show it as running at 5ghz.


What os are you running if it is windows 8 it does the same with me. Windows 7 normally will update but if you had a blue screen of death and windows asked to repair itself I have found if I don't let it. Then that will happen.


----------



## Silent Knight

Back to OCing, and i forgot to take the validation at x50









So here's the screenshot at x50 multiplier (sorry, got the site's name wrong, shame on me)


And 5021MHz at 102x49:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2886818


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> What os are you running if it is windows 8 it does the same with me. Windows 7 normally will update but if you had a blue screen of death and windows asked to repair itself I have found if I don't let it. Then that will happen.


running win7, havent had any bsods, all my overclock stress tests at 5ghz have been stable.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> running win7, havent had any bsods, all my overclock stress tests at 5ghz have been stable.


Try running Windows Experience after the overclock maybe this will correct the windows error. When in win7 the only time that has happened to me with bsod.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Knight*
> 
> Back to OCing, and i forgot to take the validation at x50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So here's the screenshot at x50 multiplier (sorry, got the site's name wrong, shame on me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 5021MHz at 102x49:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2886818




























Only the validation in your OCN user-name is acceptable under the conditions of entry in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> running win7, havent had any bsods, all my overclock stress tests at 5ghz have been stable.


thats a sweet rig in your sig, but I don't understand one thing... if you were going to get such an expensive rig, why not just go all out and get the 3970X cpu? those graphics cards you have are awesome indeed though, wish I could afford such a rig.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> thats a sweet rig in your sig, but I don't understand one thing... if you were going to get such an expensive rig, why not just go all out and get the 3970X cpu? those graphics cards you have are awesome indeed though, wish I could afford such a rig.


was gonna go for a 3930k and rampage extreme board, but decided to wait to see how ivy-e turns out, might wait for haswell e to upgrade to a 6 core set up though, with the way benchs are looking now.


----------



## Avonosac

3930k is the same chip with 3MB less l3 cache, you essentially have identical performance for half the cost, and its still SB at its core (lol puns). Point is, his haswell proc is at least 15% better IPC in almost every category, and if 8 threads is enough to handle 2 titans, why bother with more CPU? The issue we're having is mainstream is so far ahead of enthusiast, you only need enthusiast if you need more cores, because mainstream IPC is just better for single threaded tasks.


----------



## szeged

pretty much, i mostly only do gaming, a few other apps here and there. And until games start getting coded to use more than 1-2 threads(except for a few like crysis3) i figured id get the 4770k. Maybe i can get a haswell-e when games get optimized for 6+ cores


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> pretty much, i mostly only do gaming, a few other apps here and there. And until games start getting coded to use more than 1-2 threads(except for a few like crysis3) i figured id get the 4770k. Maybe i can get a haswell-e when games get optimized for 6+ cores


good choice... I went AMD.... I know I know... poor single thread.... but I'm a rare pc user... multitasker extraordinaire and my old system was a 4 core system... and quite frankly I bogged that thing down all the time.... I forget what cpu was in it... it was amd too... but with 8 cores I can play games while rendering video and ripping home dvd's for customers : ) and no lagging... but truth be told.. if I had the $$ I would have went intel and gone with the 3970 extreme.... that beast would be much better : )


----------



## Alatar

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2887332


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2887332


O-o so close to 8Ghz


----------



## Alatar

Afraid that this chip wont do more than that :/

Tried all the way to 2.2v, didn't scale over 2v.

I guess I have to buy more 8300s.... Oh well, off to bench celeron on LN2


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Afraid that this chip wont do more than that :/
> 
> Tried all the way to 2.2v, didn't scale over 2v.
> 
> I guess I have to buy more 8300s.... Oh well, off to bench celeron on LN2


oh well,

good luck with the celeron


----------



## SeD669

Alatar dude what da?!?! That's just insane.


----------



## Kimir

Yes indeed!


----------



## Alatar

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2887477


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2887477


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Where's my 8350 update?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2887332



I did it just before pizza arrived three hours ago and forgot to tell you.....


----------



## Silent Knight

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2887603


----------



## macropower

http://valid.canardpc.com/2887851


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Knight*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2887603



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macropower*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2887851


----------



## KnownDragon

Going to update tomorrow going to try and push my 8320 a little further.


----------



## istudy92

i see noone has overclocked an fx4300...lol..I SHALL ACCOMPLISH SUCH FEAT!!!!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> i see noone has overclocked an fx4300...lol..I SHALL ACCOMPLISH SUCH FEAT!!!!


I've wondered how well they will OC... 4 of my 8 cores hit 5 Ghz with only 1.41 Vcore and that's stable!... but unfortunately they don't go well beyond that... 5.2 at 1.5 or so is all I can muster.. I can even go to 1.6 on one core @ 5.3 and it won't even boot... rofl.. wierd.... I've been playing and tuning..tweeking and read my sig : ) untill I've finally managed a zero power consumption increase oc of 400mhz... 4.4 ghz base and 4.6 turbo at exactly stock volts and no more power consumed at outlet... tested it lightly...due to the fact I use this pc... with 20 runs of ITB and a bit of Prime 95... (ran it for a couple hours while mowing the yard...)


----------



## istudy92

Well for past month iv run at4.75 ghz + .1 volt. And iv hit 5.1 unstable in prime but stable in normal use at .2v increase. With HIGHLY STABLE temperture never going above 62c, and 42c idol
Iv done5.0 but a core stops working , im trying to figure out how to stop that.


----------



## PolyMorphist

I'm pretty new to overclocking.. I remember I tried to do it once with a Celeron but it didn't work out too well (It shut down and never turned on again). I want to try it again with my 4770k..
Anyone think 5 ghz is possible with a H100/X60?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> I'm pretty new to overclocking.. I remember I tried to do it once with a Celeron but it didn't work out too well (It shut down and never turned on again). I want to try it again with my 4770k..
> Anyone think 5 ghz is possible with a H100/X60?


5GHz on a 4770K with a H100 is extremely unlikely, especially for 24/7 use and without delidding and replacing the thermal paste.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 5GHz on a 4770K with a H100 is extremely unlikely, especially for 24/7 use and without delidding and replacing the thermal paste.


Can you point me in the right direction to 5ghz? I have some time of work and I don't mind spending time learning he ins-and-outs of OCing.. Should I look into a custom WC loop or are there any AIO's in the market that'll do the job?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 5GHz on a 4770K with a H100 is extremely unlikely, especially for 24/7 use and without delidding and replacing the thermal paste.


Ugh, the paste isn't that bad.. Its the glue that is the problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Can you point me in the right direction to 5ghz? I have some time of work and I don't mind spending time learning he ins-and-outs of OCing.. Should I look into a custom WC loop or are there any AIO's in the market that'll do the job?


The cooling isn't necessarily the issue, the problem is the IHS is glued onto the PCB, and there is a layer of TIM between the DIE and the IHS. Because the glue is unevenly (read that as terribly from a QC standpoint) applied, most IB / Haswell chips have issues with dissipating heat away from the DIE because of inconsistent contact.

The best way to resolve this is to take the IHS off, razor or vise method, and remove the glue, replace the TIM and reapply the IHS in the socket.

This does void your warranty though, so only do it if the chip is a good overclocker and worth the risk.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Ugh, the paste isn't that bad.. Its the glue that is the problem.
> The cooling isn't necessarily the issue, the problem is the IHS is glued onto the PCB, and there is a layer of TIM between the DIE and the IHS. Because the glue is unevenly (read that as terribly from a QC standpoint) applied, most IB / Haswell chips have issues with dissipating heat away from the DIE because of inconsistent contact.
> 
> The best way to resolve this is to take the IHS off, razor or vise method, and remove the glue, replace the TIM and reapply the IHS in the socket.
> 
> This does void your warranty though, so only do it if the chip is a good overclocker and worth the risk.


Thanks for the advice, really appreciate it.
The delliding method, while effective, is a really advanced thing for me. I'm just getting into overclocking/watercooling and 5Ghz was just a goal for me to reach by the end of the summer. Since you know so much about this topic, can you recommend me an AIO that'll do the job for be? Or would I be better off getting a custom loop?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, really appreciate it.
> The delliding method, while effective, is a really advanced thing for me. I'm just getting into overclocking/watercooling and 5Ghz was just a goal for me to reach by the end of the summer. Since you know so much about this topic, can you recommend me an AIO that'll do the job for be? Or would I be better off getting a custom loop?


I'm far from the most knowledgeable on these boards, but I'm a fan of the Swiftech H220, if you don't live in the US. It comes essentially as an AIO, but it is also extensible, quiet and fully PWM. If you have a small custom loop planned, you can do a lot of interesting things with the unit. Generally it can handle 2 radiators and 2 GPU blocks just fine in addition to the CPU block where the pump is mounted.


----------



## jason387

Here's a 5Ghz validation and Cpu Z screenshot.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2887005


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Here's a 5Ghz validation and Cpu Z screenshot.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2887005


From the first post of this thread...
Quote:


> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your *ENTIRE OCN User Name* must be in the submitted by field.


----------



## jason387

Sorry. I've re- done it.


http://valid.canardpc.com/2889832


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Sorry. I've re- done it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2889832


----------



## jason387

I've never tried going higher but if I do get s higher clock speed can I post my cpuz validation link again??


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I've never tried going higher but if I do get s higher clock speed can I post my cpuz validation link again??


yep, your current result will be updated in the tables


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yep, your current result will be updated in the tables


Awesome. 5.1Ghz coming up. From what I've heard is that the lower the VID, the higher OC headroom. My VID is 1.2375v.


----------



## jason387

Like I promised 5.1Ghz is here










http://valid.canardpc.com/2890008


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Like I promised 5.1Ghz is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2890008


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Will the frequency count if I disable cores







?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Will the frequency count if I disable cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Of course it does, check out some of the highest intel and AMD clocks, pretty much all of them with cores disable


----------



## alancsalt

Haha! Someone's got the bug...


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Haha! Someone's got the bug...


Could manage 5.3Ghz with 4 cores at 1.53v but nothing more. Cooling is too bad now for anything more. I'll be back to see if I can top the list for the FX 6300 overclocks


----------



## andressergio

Here's my valid 5GHz HT





http://valid.canardpc.com/2890484

Saludos !
Sergio


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Here's my valid 5GHz HT
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2890484
> 
> Saludos !
> Sergio


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thanks buddy !!!


----------



## Bearybear

Can I has join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2890877


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearybear*
> 
> Can I has join?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2890877


Nop because now the club required 5002.1MHz because deal with it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearybear*
> 
> Can I has join?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2890877



















71st out of 104 i7-3770K/s...


----------



## andressergio

BOOT straight from BIOS

M6E + TeamXtreem [email protected] 3330CL13









*5075MHz HT / 3300CL13-15-15*

http://valid.canardpc.com/2891664



Cheers !
Sergio


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> BOOT straight from BIOS
> 
> M6E + TeamXtreem [email protected] 3330CL13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5075MHz HT / 3300CL13-15-15*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2891664
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers !
> Sergio


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


thanks buddy !!!


----------



## eddiechi

AMD FX-9370.. currently 5.168



http://valid.canardpc.com/2892102]


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> AMD FX-9370.. currently 5.168
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2892102]


----------



## eXXon

Can I join http://valid.canardpc.com/2892204

2500K / Extreme4 / H220


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Can I join http://valid.canardpc.com/2892204
> 
> 2500K / Extreme4 / H220
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## signalpuke

http://valid.canardpc.com/2892555
Posted my bios settings in my build thread


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2892555
> Posted my bios settings in my build thread


That's where I got them from...have they changed? If not, they are already included.. ah, your daily settings.....


----------



## signalpuke

The old 4.8GHz Extreme is the new Daily, and the 5.0GHz is the new extreme.
Was working on 5.15 (161/166/32) but it needs more voltage than I want to give it right now...what do you think a safe voltage is? Maybe I am just being too conservative.


----------



## alancsalt

Yep, check the chart for accuracy..see if there are any errors?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*
> 
> 
> _Sad to say, but 5ghz really isn't impressive anymore._
> 
> 
> I can see where it would be everyday stuff for you (the guy who runs & passes intelburntest at 5Ghz+), but most of us are still pretty hyped about it.
> 
> Could make a 6 or 7ghz club but without patch around you would get lonely in there (till more of us get better at it)...


Was reading the through the first few pages of this thread and cam around this comment which was posted 3 years back. It's funny to think that now days 5Ghz isn't all that good and with efficient cooling one could pull it of 24/7


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yep, check the chart for accuracy..see if there are any errors?


CPU Ratio should be 31. Other than that,


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay haven't post a cpu-z in a moment and I don't want to take away my current but this is what I am working on to be able to blow away my current one. http://valid.canardpc.com/2892774


----------



## BlackGambit

Figured I'd put my micro monster in the group. And she's a mini ITX build to boot 

http://valid.canardpc.com/2892884


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackGambit*
> 
> Figured I'd put my micro monster in the group. And she's a mini ITX build to boot
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2892884


----------



## glnn_23

Hi all, I would like to join this club please.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2893150


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi all, I would like to join this club please.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2893150




























Fairly low volts for the result...what was the cooling?


----------



## glnn_23

Hi alancsalt
For cooling I use a SR1 420 with 5 X 140 fans on top of case, a Phobya 400 with 2 X 180 fans front of case. All fans on intake. Koolance 370 cpu and motherboard blocks. Mayhems coolant, duel D5. VRM cooling with high conductivity and thicker pads and back plate heat sinks with rear 120mm fan.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> The old 4.8GHz Extreme is the new Daily, and the 5.0GHz is the new extreme.
> Was working on 5.15 (161/166/32) but it needs more voltage than I want to give it right now...what do you think a safe voltage is? Maybe I am just being too conservative.


Yes a little








Up to 1.56vcore 100% load
1.46 in bios + whatever LLC you use ( LLC Extreme is what I would use to start ) if your not already









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Was reading the through the first few pages of this thread and cam around this comment which was posted 3 years back. It's funny to think that now days 5Ghz isn't all that good and with efficient cooling one could pull it of 24/7


Well my first 'serious' o/c was posted here and was my first 24/7 5Ghz too . Now im all nerded up big time and more OCD









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi all, I would like to join this club please.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2893150


----------



## Syncope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> was gonna go for a 3930k and rampage extreme board, but decided to wait to see how ivy-e turns out, might wait for haswell e to upgrade to a 6 core set up though, with the way benchs are looking now.


Me too, I wanted to get a 3930K and a motherboard. Now I'm waiting for the 3910K results; the 3910K sounds promising - if the results turn out to be disappointing, then I'm happy with the manufactures releasing new motherboards for the 2011 socket and the 3930K dropping in terms of price.


----------



## Alatar

I can't wait for IB-E.

After two long years with SB-E we'll finally be back to 6GHz+ intel hexas...


----------



## Syncope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I can't wait for IB-E.
> 
> After two long years with SB-E we'll finally be back to 6GHz+ intel hexas...


Will the IB-E's really run 6GHz "easier" than the SB-E's did?


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 1.56vcore 100% load
> 1.46 in bios + whatever LLC you use ( LLC Extreme is what I would use to start ) if your not already


What would be the highest voltage you would run? I haven't read of anyone killing any 3820s, but I am sure people have.
I tried 1.49V LLC Extreme, and it froze at the windows logo...so I know I am close, but it won't be stable.
Maybe I can try loosening the ram, and changing some of the freqs.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syncope*
> 
> Will the IB-E's really run 6GHz "easier" than the SB-E's did?


No SB-E has ever reached 6ghz. IB-E will easily bench at 6ghz on LN2.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> No SB-E has ever reached 6ghz. IB-E will easily bench at 6ghz on LN2.


What clocks are you hoping to hit for 24/7 with your phase?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> What would be the highest voltage you would run? I haven't read of anyone killing any 3820s, but I am sure people have.
> I tried 1.49V LLC Extreme, and it froze at the windows logo...so I know I am close, but it won't be stable.
> Maybe I can try loosening the ram, and changing some of the freqs.


1.51 - 1.52 give that a go
I killed my first 3820 trying for 5480 @ 1.76vcore so I suppose im one of those people


----------



## NBrock

What Voltage would you guys say an FX8350 is good at for 24/7 kind of use. I have only been able to get 4.98 GHz @ 1.52 volts. Temps are fine. My loop keeps it a cool 45*c under load @ that speed.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> What clocks are you hoping to hit for 24/7 with your phase?


Depends entirely on the chip. I'm hoping 5ghz+ though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> What Voltage would you guys say an FX8350 is good at for 24/7 kind of use. I have only been able to get 4.98 GHz @ 1.52 volts. Temps are fine. My loop keeps it a cool 45*c under load @ that speed.


Keep it under 1.6 on custom water.


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Depends entirely on the chip. I'm hoping 5ghz+ though.
> Keep it under 1.6 on custom water.


So I'm good 24/7 for my voltage<1.6v? 1.5+ just seems so high lol. Not that I don't trust you...just double checking


----------



## Alatar

Seems high yes but the chips are tough little buggers.

A lot of people run 1.5v+ without an issue and some watercoolers do the same with ~1.6v. As long as you can keep the temps in check it's going to be just fine.


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Seems high yes but the chips are tough little buggers.
> 
> A lot of people run 1.5v+ without an issue and some watercoolers do the same with ~1.6v. As long as you can keep the temps in check it's going to be just fine.


Sweet. When I get home I am gonna crank it up and see if I can finally join this club


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> So I'm good 24/7 for my voltage<1.6v? 1.5+ just seems so high lol. Not that I don't trust you...just double checking


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Seems high yes but the chips are tough little buggers.
> 
> A lot of people run 1.5v+ without an issue and some watercoolers do the same with ~1.6v. As long as you can keep the temps in check it's going to be just fine.


1.5v for 24/7 use is ok as long as the CPU isn't under 100% load 24/7. Otherwise it would die in a matter of months regardless of the temps.....


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> 1.5v for 24/7 use is ok as long as the CPU isn't under 100% load 24/7. Otherwise it would die in a matter of months regardless of the temps.....


Yeah I don't fold on my CPU any more since the core 17 came out and my 7970s do 100-130k ppd. Just want moar MHz lol. Looking to pick up better performance in games and benches but still have something I can run every time I turn on a game and not have to worry. Computer is always on since I fold on my GPUs but load is never 100%


----------



## k-ocn

Hi do we have to be prime stable ? if not can you add me thanks
http://valid.canardpc.com/2891131


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 1.51 - 1.52 give that a go
> I killed my first 3820 trying for 5480 @ 1.76vcore so I suppose im one of those people


I will go to 1.55 then







IB-E is dropping in a couple weeks anyway, right?


----------



## Fulvin

Update http://valid.canardpc.com/2891200


On a side note, haven't been able to view the spreadsheets in a good while, what's up?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k-ocn*
> 
> Hi do we have to be prime stable ? if not can you add me thanks
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2891131




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Update http://valid.canardpc.com/2891200
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, haven't been able to view the spreadsheets in a good while, what's up?


Google's fault..they're constantly tinkering with their spreadsheets/docs - just sign out and into your google/gmail/whatever and it becomes visible - even though it is set to be visible to all, regardless.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> I will go to 1.55 then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IB-E is dropping in a couple weeks anyway, right?


I think its sept 14 not 100% sure on that and I think the hexy will be realeased first ...... Fingers crossed and see what transpires eh !


----------



## signalpuke

Running through some tests with 5.15GHz...see where the sweet spot is for the voltage.


----------



## signalpuke

Now, should I try another multiplier, or raise the BCLK









Spoiler: LinX 71.2GFlops



http://valid.canardpc.com/2893888


----------



## SeD669

The general consensus is increase the multiplier. Do not touch the BCLK


----------



## signalpuke

I like snappy ram and high throughput








Actually, I need to run Pi again, will do that tomorrow.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> The general consensus is increase the multiplier. Do not touch the BCLK


With SB-E, unlike SB, maybe because no IGP, there are gains to be had with the 125 strap. With the 3820, Signalpuke has been running around 160bclk with the 166 strap, which is pretty interesting....my 3930K petered out at 134bclk...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> With SB-E, unlike SB, maybe because no IGP, there are gains to be had with the 125 strap. With the 3820, Signalpuke has been running around 160bclk with the 166 strap, which is pretty interesting....my 3930K petered out at 134bclk...


Sandy bridge had solid gains from higher bclk as well, without the straps it was just harder to get anything out of the bclk. But with the limited memory strap, any higher it could go through bclk was a bonus.


----------



## SeD669

Ah I see so with my 3930k I could fool around with the BCLK? I have no need to but I'm just curious


----------



## alancsalt

yeah, 40 x125 vs 50 x 100 may not affect benchmarks in the way upping fsb on socket 775 used to, but you can get slightly lower volts and improved stability, or at least, that's how it worked for me.. ymmv...

ah, but it messes with ram speed, and you'll have to manually choose the slightly offbeat speed that works best for you...


----------



## SeD669

My RAM is horrible. Its supposed to be 2000mhz but I can only get it to work at 1600







next time I push for 5GHz ill try altering the BLCK and see if I can work a lower vcore. Cheers


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2894145


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> My RAM is horrible. Its supposed to be 2000mhz but I can only get it to work at 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next time I push for 5GHz ill try altering the BLCK and see if I can work a lower vcore. Cheers


It could just be your IMC, I hate to say it but if RAM isn't running its binned timings, that seems more likely...


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> It could just be your IMC, I hate to say it but if RAM isn't running its binned timings, that seems more likely...


IMC stands for? I checked the timings and they are what they're supposed to be unless I have missed something


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It could just be your IMC, I hate to say it but if RAM isn't running its binned timings, that seems more likely...
> 
> 
> 
> IMC stands for? I checked the timings and they are what they're supposed to be unless I have missed something
Click to expand...

imc is the memory controller which is part of the cpu these days (used to be on Mobo Northbridge in 775 days) and, like most things, is variable in what it can handle... so maybe your ram or your memory control...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2894145


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> imc is the memory controller which is part of the cpu these days (used to be on Mobo Northbridge in 775 days) and, like most things, is variable in what it can handle... so maybe your ram or your memory control...


Cheers for that info. learn something new every day


----------



## KnownDragon

Update Please a little leadway. http://valid.canardpc.com/2894566


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Update Please a little leadway. http://valid.canardpc.com/2894566


is that voltage correct? I cant get above 5Ghz on my 8350 without at least 1.5v =/


----------



## KnownDragon

Vcore in that was actually set at 1.65 but I don't have it at constant.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Update Please a little leadway. http://valid.canardpc.com/2894566


----------



## Deadboy90

Finally got validated!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2894607


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Finally got validated!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2894607


----------



## arrow0309

Got validated from my first shot, air cooled:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2895276

Can I join too?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Got validated from my first shot, air cooled:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2895276
> 
> Can I join too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CasperGS

I love 5ghz


----------



## Alatar

http://valid.canardpc.com/hbjhmm


----------



## Minotaurtoo

wow.. nice speed.


----------



## signalpuke

Awesome


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hbjhmm


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Looking for my future replacement... not the greatest voltage-wise, but it kicks the crap out of my current one at least (it's the exact same 1.44v to get 4.7GHz stable







)...

I like 5.0 much better, although I can't actually tell the difference other than seeing the number of course.









http://valid.canardpc.com/ik9hm2


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Looking for my future replacement... not the greatest voltage-wise, but it kicks the crap out of my current one at least (it's the exact same 1.44v to get 4.7GHz stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...
> 
> I like 5.0 much better, although I can't actually tell the difference other than seeing the number of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ik9hm2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Just realized validcanard have started using alphanumeric addresses!*


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *Just realized validcanard have started using alphanumeric addresses!*


Yeah I noticed that as well. I thought there was something wrong with my 6800K sub because of it


----------



## eastoahu

http://valid.canardpc.com/yzw2u6

Do i win?!?!? I'm new here


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eastoahu*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/yzw2u6
> 
> Do i win?!?!? I'm new here


What was your vcore set to in bios?


----------



## Alatar

using an asrock board, vcore doesn't show the correct reading in cpu-z


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> using an asrock board, vcore doesn't show the correct reading in cpu-z


It was what I thought indeed. Hey what type cooling solutions are you using in order to get those crazy clocks Alatar?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> It was what I thought indeed. Hey what type cooling solutions are you using in order to get those crazy clocks Alatar?


Depends on the OC.

The 6800K OC on the last page was with my single stage setup. And the 3930K OC in my sig is with that as well. This thing:



and all the other OCs in my sig except the celeron (that one was on DICE) are with liquid nitrogen:


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eastoahu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/yzw2u6
> 
> Do i win?!?!? I'm new here




























Depends what you mean by "win"?

http://valid.canardpc.com/1942297


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Depends on the OC.
> 
> The 6800K OC on the last page was with my single stage setup. And the 3930K OC in my sig is with that as well. This thing:


Where did you get that single stage and how much? That is if you don't mine me asking.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Where did you get that single stage and how much? That is if you don't mine me asking.


I splurged and bought it new from here: http://ldcooling.com/shop/ld-pc-v2/52-ld-pc-v2-phase-change.html
(and actually the unit you see on the site is the exact one I have since it was the first one of the new models)

But if you want you can find them for much cheaper used. If you have the time and energy that is. Or you can make a phase change powered sub-zero liquid cooling loop from an old AC and some tubing


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I splurged and bought it new from here: http://ldcooling.com/shop/ld-pc-v2/52-ld-pc-v2-phase-change.html
> (and actually the unit you see on the site is the exact one I have since it was the first one of the new models)
> 
> But if you want you can find them for much cheaper used. If you have the time and energy that is. Or you can make a phase change powered sub-zero liquid cooling loop from an old AC and some tubing


That's cool. What are the dimensions of it, and how loud is it?


----------



## eastoahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> using an asrock board, vcore doesn't show the correct reading in cpu-z


Should i report back with another program???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> What was your vcore set to in bios?


Its in offset mode with LLC at level 1


----------



## eastoahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what you mean by "win"?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1942297


Hahah just wondering if i made it on the list. Cheers!!

*drool* on your setup though









..next stop 8ghz eh???


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eastoahu*
> 
> Hahah just wondering if i made it on the list. Cheers!!
> 
> *drool* on your setup though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..next stop 8ghz eh???


If i could get stable at 5ghz I'd be with you on that...


----------



## JohnnyEars

Hi, can I join the club?



http://valid.canardpc.com/2897025


----------



## kennah

Nice! What are you using for cooling?


----------



## JohnnyEars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> Nice! What are you using for cooling?


Watercooled, Alphacool UT60 360 rad, Alphacool Monsta 240 rad, Aquacomputer kryographics 680 gpu cooler, koolance cpu370 cpu cooler, d5 pump etc


----------



## kennah

Delidded?


----------



## JohnnyEars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> Delidded?


No not delidded yet, I've got cooling loop upgrades planned in the next few weeks, hard acrylic pipe etc, and I'm hoping that I can get up the courage to bash the lid off at the same time


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/r5907h
Stable 5. So kinda update. Also usin 3x 7970's + pumped my ram from previous.


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

another1... I'm new here? Been idle too long .. http://valid.canardpc.com/2879507


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

humm...my 1. went to moderator as "I'm new". This old came thrue.
Want to point out this http://valid.canardpc.com/r5907h
Nice stable 5Ghz, usin 3x 7970's + pumped up rams (not stable @ 5.2 atm).. wich is above this. The new FX seems a money waste as it still is on Vishera. Just factory oc.
Rather spend that money on improving cooling to 8350 .. atm. I c no reason why go to FX-9*** series.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyEars*
> 
> Hi, can I join the club?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2897025




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenGoblinGHz*
> 
> another1... I'm new here? Been idle too long .. http://valid.canardpc.com/2879507


----------



## kvickstick

I would like to join! 3770K Watercooled and delidded, no IHS - Liquid Ultra TIM.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2898447


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2898258


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kvickstick*
> 
> I would like to join! 3770K Watercooled and delidded, no IHS - Liquid Ultra TIM.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2898447
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2898258











Still #1.....


----------



## Alatar

http://valid.canardpc.com/52h9j8



low leakage chip, was good at low volts but scaled terribly at higher volts. Had a 7.6 file but it was corrupted. But anyways.


----------



## AngryLizard

i know am new to these fourms but can i join









http://valid.canardpc.com/2898808


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/52h9j8
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> low leakage chip, was good at low volts but scaled terribly at higher volts. Had a 7.6 file but it was corrupted. But anyways.


----------



## Essenbe

Well, I can't come close to that, but can I get an update?

http://valid.canardpc.com/7n5du9


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Well, I can't come close to that, but can I get an update?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7n5du9


----------



## Dude 760

I would like to join the club.

http://valid.canardpc.com/qam0t0


----------



## OccamRazor

Hi guys!

Just delided my 3570K and as it was [email protected],[email protected], i went ahead and delided it to get over the 5.0Ghz barrier!








http://valid.canardpc.com/2898997
Delided it with 3 pieces of hard tiger wood (one against the wall 1mm higher than the second one to be able of holding the chis PCB, while the lower one holds the lid, and the third one to use as a ramming stick for the hammer!
Anyway [email protected]@1,4v- With a Corsair H110 and temps at idle, ambient temp close to 25C i get 35C idle and 75C load (mind you i dont bench, i only game) with prime95 things go south up to 80C with small test 8k 8k!









Cheers

Ed


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude 660*
> 
> I would like to join the club.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qam0t0




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Just delided my 3570K and as it was [email protected],[email protected], i went ahead and delided it to get over the 5.0Ghz barrier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2898997
> Delided it with 3 pieces of hard tiger wood (one against the wall 1mm higher than the second one to be able of holding the chis PCB, while the lower one holds the lid, and the third one to use as a ramming stick for the hammer!
> Anyway [email protected]@1,4v- With a Corsair H110 and temps at idle, ambient temp close to 25C i get 35C idle and 75C load (mind you i dont bench, i only game) with prime95 things go south up to 80C with small test 8k 8k!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still #1.....


DJ's chip was better


----------



## alancsalt

He hasn't submitted....


----------



## Bearybear

http://valid.canardpc.com/81phy8

Another submission.









I'll be back


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearybear*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/81phy8
> 
> Another submission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back




























I believed everything but the core voltage......


----------



## Bearybear

Haha, didn't think you would, I don't xD

Everything is pretty much the same as the other submission, but I decided to use the dynamic Vcore instead. CPU-Z shows the voltage at 1.356 (1.284 in BIOS) when under load with that DVID setting of +0.215 which, correct me if I'm wrong, is really giving me +0.285. When going in and out of Windows to gradually bring the voltage down whilst keeping it stable, I noticed CPU-Z would often show the voltage going as low as 1.27, usually when the CPU hits 5GHz (EIST/Speedstep is enabled) but not actually under any real load. I wanted to catch the voltage at 1.27 with 5GHz and have gotten a few validations, but I spotted and just missed the 0.93, so I've spent the last few hours trying to catch it and here we are. I can probably produce another validation with similar Voltage at 5GHz, but voltage that low must be down to some sort of glitch or delay somewhere. I've never actually trusted the voltage displayed in CPU-Z anyway TBH.



Edit: Here's the lowest 1.2v I've managed to get today: http://valid.canardpc.com/thn5kg

Are you aware of any other way to prove accurate voltages other than CPU-Z? Would be pretty awesome if I could actually back them up.


----------



## Essenbe

alancsalt, I hate to keep doing this to you, but I'm trying to work my way up a little. I hope to be back. Hope you don't mind.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://valid.canardpc.com/2hdq9s


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearybear*
> 
> Haha, didn't think you would, I don't xD
> 
> Everything is pretty much the same as the other submission, but I decided to use the dynamic Vcore instead. CPU-Z shows the voltage at 1.356 (1.284 in BIOS) when under load with that DVID setting of +0.215 which, correct me if I'm wrong, is really giving me +0.285. When going in and out of Windows to gradually bring the voltage down whilst keeping it stable, I noticed CPU-Z would often show the voltage going as low as 1.27, usually when the CPU hits 5GHz (EIST/Speedstep is enabled) but not actually under any real load. I wanted to catch the voltage at 1.27 with 5GHz and have gotten a few validations, but I spotted and just missed the 0.93, so I've spent the last few hours trying to catch it and here we are. I can probably produce another validation with similar Voltage at 5GHz, but voltage that low must be down to some sort of glitch or delay somewhere. I've never actually trusted the voltage displayed in CPU-Z anyway TBH.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Here's the lowest 1.2v I've managed to get today: http://valid.canardpc.com/thn5kg
> 
> Are you aware of any other way to prove accurate voltages other than CPU-Z? Would be pretty awesome if I could actually back them up.


Only DMM, and you need to know the measuring points....(which I don't...) CPUZ can read Asrock vccsa as vcore, but hadn't noticed Gigabyte not reading right...and it can vary with CPUZ versions...sometimes a new version fixes things.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> alancsalt, I hate to keep doing this to you, but I'm trying to work my way up a little. I hope to be back. Hope you don't mind.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2hdq9s



















Nice jump up the chart..


----------



## Bearybear

The mobo is well labelled and documented, and I'm sure my dad has a DMM lying about somewhere so YAY :3. The Vcore setting is always bang on, I think setting LLC to turbo is probably the culprit for the dodgy readings.
Also, you ignored/missed this one xD http://valid.canardpc.com/thn5kg


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearybear*
> 
> The mobo is well labelled and documented, and I'm sure my dad has a DMM lying about somewhere so YAY :3. The Vcore setting is always bang on, I think setting LLC to turbo is probably the culprit for the dodgy readings.
> Also, you ignored/missed this one xD http://valid.canardpc.com/thn5kg


----------



## Essenbe

alancsalt, I guess I have to apologize again. But, this is it for me. I'm done, at least for a while.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://valid.canardpc.com/k07jrk


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> alancsalt, I guess I have to apologize again. But, this is it for me. I'm done, at least for a while.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/k07jrk


----------



## Mydog

Finally got this damn thing to 5 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/u2263m


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Finally got this damn thing to 5 GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/u2263m



















Unhappy honeymoon...it seems..


----------



## casp1887

I've just noticed that you've put me in the i7 2600k in the table.

Though, both the box and the CPU-Z says i7 2700k

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2328102


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casp1887*
> 
> I've just noticed that you've put me in the i7 2600k in the table.
> 
> Though, both the box and the CPU-Z says i7 2700k
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2328102



My apologies.


----------



## Syncope

http://valid.canardpc.com/2899320

Nothing special.


----------



## dhenzjhen

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2864382

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2868496

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2618226


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2864382
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2868496
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2618226


Daymn









Nice OC's


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2864382
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2868496
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2618226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daymn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice OC's
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

166 strap



















http://valid.canardpc.com/02ztv2


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 166 strap


Nice









Where you able to lower vcore with the 166 strap?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syncope*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2899320
> 
> Nothing special.



















Hey, 65th out of 202!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2864382
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2868496
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2618226



















Sweeps three boards........nonchalantly..









HOMECINEMA
honorable mention, but does not beat his old scores here - Report Card says: "Must go higher."


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> "snip"
> 
> HOMECINEMA
> honorable mention, but does not beat his old scores here - Report Card says: "Must go higher."


I posted it cause......
1. Its 5 gigs
2. This is the 5 gigs club
3. I gots 166 strap
4. Gots Goldy on HWBOT
5. You haven't LoooL








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you able to lower vcore with the 166 strap?


Yep so far so good . .020 more tweeking to come . Trying to get higher multi's so I can BEEENNNNCCCCHHHH it









Heres something I just did.........



http://valid.canardpc.com/0s5ies Gots da 31 multi locked in


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> "snip"
> 
> HOMECINEMA
> honorable mention, but does not beat his old scores here - Report Card says: "Must go higher."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted it cause......
> 1. Its 5 gigs
> 2. This is the 5 gigs club
> 3. I gots 166 strap
> 4. Gots Goldy on HWBOT
> 5. You haven't LoooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you able to lower vcore with the 166 strap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep so far so good . .020 more tweeking to come . Trying to get higher multi's so I can BEEENNNNCCCCHHHH it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres something I just did.........
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0s5ies Gots da 31 multi locked in
Click to expand...

Nah, good work. Just raggin' ya. Yr tops in category for 3820 BCLK.
When you're hot, you're hot.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Nah, good work. Just raggin' ya. Yr tops in category for 3820 BCLK.
> When you're hot, you're hot.


On hols as of tomorrow arvo for a week or so , which means lots of time to 'wrinkle fix' the settings .
Thanx salti another first for me


----------



## Kimir

Tonight I decided to try to beat my own 3DMark FS Extreme score, got my CPU @ 5Gigaturtles for that.
Voltage is 1.568 on peak.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2899502


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Tonight I decided to try to beat my own 3DMark FS Extreme score, got my CPU @ 5Gigaturtles for that.
> Voltage is 1.568 on peak.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2899502


----------



## GhostDog99

here is mine 3930k @ 5.2 GHZ 1.54v

http://valid.canardpc.com/2898623

http://valid.canardpc.com/2898623


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Never tried it till now









L206 Malay [email protected] *2670 166x30* The vcore can drop down a tad











I don't believe it









http://valid.canardpc.com/51j38x

Not bad for non x79 2133 Ripjaws X


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> here is mine 3930k @ 5.2 GHZ 1.54v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2898623
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2898623



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Never tried it till now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L206 Malay [email protected] *2670 166x30* The vcore can drop down a tad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/51j38x
> 
> Not bad for non x79 2133 Ripjaws X


Impressive volts, bclk and 2669.4MHz RAM speed..


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive volts, bclk and 2669.4MHz RAM speed..


OMG nice you update so fast








unlike other thrads

really good job mate


----------



## Joa3d43

...per X79 ROG thread posting, finally got around to fixing that IHS issue









*http://valid.canardpc.com/2899611*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...per X79 ROG thread posting, finally got around to fixing that IHS issue


Nerdgasm


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...per X79 ROG thread posting, finally got around to fixing that IHS issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://valid.canardpc.com/2899611*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Submissions should include a URL .....


----------



## Essenbe

update please


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://valid.canardpc.com/0hzghx


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Submissions should include a URL .....


TX - forgot ...I'm still in happy-land as I finally got that mystery IHS thing solved and could apply CL-U which I like to put on everything - a little Iridium and Gallium here and there is a good thing

...just ran another Intel XTU stress and bench, and after some 'curing' (?) peak temps are down between 7 C and 10 C now


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres my latest effort..........











http://valid.canardpc.com/7z9u5v

That's 5 gigs @ *2672 125.24x40*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres my latest effort..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7z9u5v
> 
> That's 5 gigs @ *2672 125.24x40*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> update please
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0hzghx


That is very impressive, also re voltages







... is that one delidded ?


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> That is very impressive, also re voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... is that one delidded ?


No, It's not delidded. Although that wouldn't be a bad idea, but the way it's running now I think if it's not broke, don't fix it. And, no, that s not stable..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Latest effort......



















[email protected] *2701.2 126.62x40* This is so cool









http://valid.canardpc.com/6x6e6m


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> update please
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0hzghx




























I assume that is on SS and that delidding would not be desirable for that....water or air, sure, but not for sub-zero??


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that is on SS and that delidding would not be desirable for that....water or air, sure, but not for sub-zero??


...just saw his water block in the sig, but don't know...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

[email protected]@ *2719*











http://valid.canardpc.com/29inkf


----------



## Kimir

Jeez that's some nice Ram!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Jeez that's some nice Ram!


Thanks its not bad at all

I even P95'd on blend for 2hrs as well


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume that is on SS and that delidding would not be desirable for that....water or air, sure, but not for sub-zero??


It's water, but no intention of leaving it at that speed. Just having fun.


----------



## alancsalt

Astonishing.


----------



## Dude 760

Update please

http://valid.canardpc.com/qdgngv


----------



## KnownDragon

http://valid.canardpc.com/j7nmy8 New addition to my cpu list.


----------



## Avonosac

Are you doing anything crazy besides going after the 166 strap to get the ram to run at those speeds? Previously everyone says you can't run ram that fast on SB-E, but they were all trying to use the 100 strap to get it faster, and running on the IMC, have you noticed any issues with memory being this fast on the platform?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Are you doing anything crazy besides going after the 166 strap to get the ram to run at those speeds? Previously everyone says you can't run ram that fast on SB-E, but they were all trying to use the 100 strap to get it faster, and running on the IMC, have you noticed any issues with memory being this fast on the platform?


HOMECINEMA might be getting some shut-eye right now, and deserves it after pushing that hard









....just as a quick







, I run a six-core Sandy-E (3970X) with TridentX and DDR3 2600 / DDR3 2666 at stock 1.65v Dram voltage. ...using strap125, but nothing crazy (2600 here http://valid.canardpc.com/2899611 and 2666 here: http://valid.canardpc.com/2895232

...really comes down to the IMC in the specific chip, I think.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude 660*
> 
> Update please
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qdgngv




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/j7nmy8 New addition to my cpu list.




























Re HOMECINEMA-PC, yes, us Aussies just got out of bed (8:25 AM Saturday morning 14th September....We are yr future, lol)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Are you doing anything crazy besides going after the 166 strap to get the ram to run at those speeds? Previously everyone says you can't run ram that fast on SB-E, but they were all trying to use the 100 strap to get it faster, and running on the IMC, have you noticed any issues with memory being this fast on the platform?


Well the fact that it does it says everything to me . But im certain its a random convergence of technologies enabling me to achieve these sick dram and 166 strap speeds
Bear in mind that the ram isn't quad channel rated not even for SB-E and the two pairs aren't matching no's either. Its just plain ol red ripjaws X CL 11 2133 ram









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> HOMECINEMA might be getting some shut-eye right now, and deserves it after pushing that hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....just as a quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I run a six-core Sandy-E (3970X) with TridentX and DDR3 2600 / DDR3 2666 at stock 1.65v Dram voltage. ...using strap125, but nothing crazy (2600 here http://valid.canardpc.com/2899611 and 2666 here: http://valid.canardpc.com/2895232
> 
> ...really comes down to the IMC in the specific chip, I think.


Yes Strong IMC is the answer









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> ' SNIP'
> 
> Re HOMECINEMA-PC, yes, us Aussies just got out of bed (8:25 AM Saturday morning 14th September....We are yr future, lol)


That is correct old salty one how is your ol' carcass today eh ?

I settled on this

[email protected]@1.465vcore 166.9 x 30 QPI of 6679.5 . Reluctantly installed Turbo V Evo so you can see voltages . 1.223v on Vtt and Vscca , so far so good


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Re HOMECINEMA-PC, yes, us Aussies just got out of bed (8:25 AM Saturday morning 14th September....We are yr future, lol)
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct old salty one how is your ol' carcass today eh ?
Click to expand...

Hung, dried and cured HC.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Hung, dried and cured HC.


LoooL









Like beef jerky ?


----------



## alancsalt

lol - I'll just refrain from taking that further. Bet they used to tell you that you were a bad influence.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> lol - I'll just refrain from taking that further. Bet they used to tell you that you were a bad influence.


No I was tellin them


----------



## alancsalt

Go and overclock something.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Go and overclock something.


Is this acceptable in your infinite wisdom o salty one ?









P95 2hrs [email protected]@1.465vcore in da bios LLC Extreme .........


----------



## alancsalt

Looks great, but the 5GHz Club just takes your highest one, which is impressive enough in itself..


----------



## wallawallaman

Hiya All-

I may be new, but here is my (generic) 2500k overclock. I also have a Cellie 347 5.106ghz validation on air somewhere I can dig up!

2500K: http://valid.canardpc.com/hc3wcb

Celeron: http://valid.canardpc.com/2880433

I also have a Pentium D 965 that I hit 5ghz with on air, (outside in winter), but no validation.

The 2500k has a Swiftech H220 with Deltas and homemade air buffers, so 5ghz is my daily driver.

And pic of course for the 2500k!

2500k 5012.JPG 83k .JPG file


EDIT! higher validation on 2500k

http://valid.canardpc.com/snjgfz

That was just for the hell of it, as I bsoded about a second after I validated that. need more volts.

However, I bet I could get 5.1 ghz 24/7 out of this chip.....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wallawallaman*
> 
> Hiya All-
> 
> I may be new, but here is my (generic) 2500k overclock. I also have a Cellie 347 5.106ghz validation on air somewhere I can dig up!
> 
> 2500K: http://valid.canardpc.com/hc3wcb
> 
> Celeron: http://valid.canardpc.com/2880433
> 
> I also have a Pentium D 965 that I hit 5ghz with on air, (outside in winter), but no validation.
> 
> The 2500k has a Swiftech H220 with Deltas and homemade air buffers, so 5ghz is my daily driver.
> 
> And pic of course for the 2500k!
> 
> 2500k 5012.JPG 83k .JPG file
> 
> 
> EDIT! higher validation on 2500k
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/snjgfz
> 
> That was just for the hell of it, as I bsoded about a second after I validated that. need more volts.
> 
> However, I bet I could get 5.1 ghz 24/7 out of this chip.....


----------



## whitie63

*Ok now can I be in the 5ghz Club*









http://valid.canardpc.com/2899988


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> *Ok now can I be in the 5ghz Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2899988


----------



## whitie63

Up date please







http://valid.canardpc.com/2900012


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitie63*
> 
> Up date please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2900012
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ImJJames

Whats the average overclock max on FX-6300 on hyper 212's? I know all chips are made different but whats average?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Whats the average overclock max on FX-6300 on hyper 212's? I know all chips are made different but whats average?


For 24/7? I would hazard a guess at 4.7-4.8. I know that 83xx chips do about 4.3-4.5 on evos.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> For 24/7? I would hazard a guess at 4.7-4.8. I know that 83xx chips do about 4.3-4.5 on evos.


Yes for 24/7 usage, 4.7-4.8? only on Hyper evo? really...Why do people spend $100 on water coolers than to get same result


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> Yes for 24/7 usage, 4.7-4.8? only on Hyper evo? really...Why do people spend $100 on water coolers than to get same result


Thats not a definite, im guessing based on the 6300 having one less module. And people who are spending $100+ on watercooling aren't buying $120 CPU's.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Thats not a definite, im guessing based on the 6300 having one less module. And people who are spending $100+ on watercooling aren't buying $120 CPU's.


So if I disable 2 cores I can easily get more out of my chip? Since most games don't use more than 2-4 cores anyway


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> So if I disable 2 cores I can easily get more out of my chip? Since most games don't use more than 2-4 cores anyway


Theoretically yes but I have asked that same question and have been told that it's just not worth it. You can give it a shot and report back some benchmarks though.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Theoretically yes but I have asked that same question and have been told that it's just not worth it. You can give it a shot and report back some benchmarks though.


I dont see how its not worth it unless you need all 6 cores. Less cores = less heat = more clock.


----------



## alancsalt

Nice theory. Let us know if it works out in practice.

Could be different with AMD, but did not help me with Sandy-E... and did help with i7-950...


----------



## Shad0wSnipER

Here is my attempt at 5ghz. Any higher and i would get a reset loop but i'm happy with hitting the target XD



Here is the proof required and hope i qualify for the club


----------



## Modest Mouse

You should have the validation link instead of a screenshot. Check the original post on page one for the rules. Maybe Alancsalt will let you slide but if you resubmit or edit the post with the link you can save yourself some time of getting a depressing rejected stamp. Hope you can hit it again cause that kinda voltage on an AIO unit kinda freaks me out


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shad0wSnipER*
> 
> Here is my attempt at 5ghz. Any higher and i would get a reset loop but i'm happy with hitting the target XD
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the proof required and hope i qualify for the club


http://valid.canardpc.com/2900291 hey here is your link.


----------



## Shad0wSnipER

Sorry! Had it copied and forgot to paste. Here it is again: http://valid.canardpc.com/2900291. Thankfully i have them all sent to my gmail for safekeeping

Thanks a lot knowdragon! Much much appreciated.

Yeah the voltage was rather higher than i would've liked but my mobo was not designed for serious oc'ing to say the least.

Sorry again for the miss hap was a proper stuff up on my part!


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shad0wSnipER*
> 
> Sorry! Had it copied and forgot to paste. Here it is again: http://valid.canardpc.com/2900291. Thankfully i have them all sent to my gmail for safekeeping
> 
> Thanks a lot knowdragon! Much much appreciated.
> 
> Yeah the voltage was rather higher than i would've liked but my mobo was not designed for serious oc'ing to say the least.
> 
> Sorry again for the miss hap was a proper stuff up on my part!


It wasn't a problem was editing some photos for the wife and just opened it up and zoomed.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shad0wSnipER*
> 
> Here is my attempt at 5ghz. Any higher and i would get a reset loop but i'm happy with hitting the target XD
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the proof required and hope i qualify for the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2900291 hey here is your link.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tcoppock

Hope i qualify







Pretty low voltage too.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Hope i qualify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty low voltage too.


The validation has to be in your OCN username , livingroom will be rejected

Also have to have the URL like so (but with the right username) http://valid.canardpc.com/itz2ul


----------



## Tcoppock

Here ya go.
http://valid.canardpc.com/53q13k


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Here ya go.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/53q13k
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Thank you FtW


----------



## Squee426

My validation.
http://valid.canardpc.com/r791nt


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squee426*
> 
> My validation.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/r791nt


----------



## thfallen

FX 8120 at 5.5
http://valid.canardpc.com/7m1iit

http://valid.canardpc.com/7m1iit


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thfallen*
> 
> FX 8120 at 5.5
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7m1iit
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7m1iit


----------



## Alamists

Hello!

I really hope this is still active!

Here is my 5.0+ Overclock 

http://valid.canardpc.com/2900685


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alamists*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I really hope this is still active!
> 
> Here is my 5.0+ Overclock
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2900685


Nice overclock, what type temps you running?


----------



## Alamists

Hello!

Actually, This was the highest possible OC I could get without my CPU freezing right away. So, I really never got a chance to test the temps. I do have a (gaming) stable 5.0Ghz on 1.45V that hits around 55C on Battlefield 3 after an hour or so. The processor stays around 60%.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alamists*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Actually, This was the highest possible OC I could get without my CPU freezing right away. So, I really never got a chance to test the temps. I do have a (gaming) stable 5.0Ghz on 1.45V that hits around 55C on Battlefield 3 after an hour or so. The processor stays around 60%.


I don't know if anyone has pointed you in this direction but these guys can be a pain but more then likely they will help with what ever they can. Vishera-Owners_Club Welcome to Overclock.net


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alamists*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I really hope this is still active!
> 
> Here is my 5.0+ Overclock
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2900685



















Number eight in the FX-8350 list...


----------



## Squee426

Gotta represent!!!!







all in the name of fun and learning what these things can do!


----------



## Jflisk

Please add me to the club. Thanks

http://valid.canardpc.com/93wz2k


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Pleas add me to the club. Thanks
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/93wz2k



















Our first FX-9590..


----------



## Jflisk

Thanks for having me


----------



## Alamists

Dude a 9590?!

That's awesome!

How does that one run?
Is there a noticeable difference between that and the 8350?


----------



## Squee426

I'd like to see how that overclocks compaired to a 8350...I've had an eye ball on that and the 9370, curious to see what they will do...


----------



## Hattifnatten

There isn't a lot of submissions, but HWbot indicates that the 9590 hits ~5,3-5,4 on air, compared to the 8350's ~4,9.
http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/fx_9590/


----------



## Jflisk

So far I got 5.1 under water. There is no way under air this thing is going to hit 5.3+. The V mosfets on the board would melt then exploded. My core at 5.1 not that bad 64c under load. My voltage mosfets on the other hand 80 to 83C full OCCT load.

http://valid.canardpc.com/7g1tu9


----------



## illuz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2900892

Add me


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> So far I got 5.1 under water. There is no way under air this thing is going to hit 5.3+. The V mosfets on the board would melt then exploded. My core at 5.1 not that bad 64c under load. My voltage mosfets on the other hand 80 to 83C full OCCT load.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7g1tu9




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illuz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2900892
> 
> Add me


----------



## Karan98

http://valid.canardpc.com/g68xtc

Add me to the club


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/g68xtc
> 
> Add me to the club


----------



## dhenzjhen

http://valid.canardpc.com/u1uvv0


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/u1uvv0


You already have a Q6600 up at 5130.43 MHz?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/u1uvv0
> 
> 
> 
> You already have a Q6600 up at 5130.43 MHz?
Click to expand...

LOL yesssir but just trying out this EP45T ddr3 mobo









Saw you online playing BF3 last night


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, even though I'm a crap old coot at it.








http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/alancsalt


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, even though I'm a crap old coot at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/alancsalt


I need to complete up to 100 before buying BF4
















http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/dhenzjhen


----------



## alancsalt

I gotta assume you grew up with keyboards, where I started with nibs and inkwells.... that's one of my excuses anyway...


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I gotta assume you grew up with keyboards, where I started with nibs and inkwells.... that's one of my excuses anyway...


Lol, you don't want to hear about my story about computers because you are going to cry for sure









haha yeah we play sometime I will play as medic and will keep reviving you til my last med kit


----------



## Kimir

Don't go to 100 too fast, after it gets boring







especially when you are not team playing, like me unfortunately (Kimir/Kimi was taken, so I've another name (I used to have iHash for long, just changed it lol)).
Not playing @ 5 Gigaturtles


----------



## alancsalt

I'm engineer, conquest, tanks, mobile AA etc....


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, even though I'm a crap old coot at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/alancsalt


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> I need to complete up to 100 before buying BF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/dhenzjhen


Veterans....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Don't go to 100 too fast, after it gets boring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially when you are not team playing, like me unfortunately (Kimir/Kimi was taken, so I've another name (I used to have iHash for long, just changed it lol)).
> Not playing @ 5 Gigaturtles


I just played @ 5 Gigahurtles last night.







Was too lazy to change to my 24/7 OC profile after benching last night.


----------



## alancsalt

Doing well for it to not crash at that...


----------



## Alamists

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Veterans....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just played @ 5 Gigahurtles last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was too lazy to change to my 24/7 OC profile after benching last night.


Sorry for jumping in on the conversation









But I do have to say, playing at 5 "gigaturtles" (lol) on bf3 really does show an improvement in performance over 4.8 (my 24/7 oc).


----------



## daguardian

Indeed, BF3 at 5GHz is great, I had to go back to stock when my cooler died recently, and subsequently had to lower some settings.


----------



## Kimir

I wish I could try BF3 at 5Ghz, but I can't even get it stable for benching (I don't want to go crazy with 1.6v or so...), I could try 4.9 but I think the temp will get high then (and I'm not checking CPU temp while gaming few hours of BF3 XD)


----------



## Alamists

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I wish I could try BF3 at 5Ghz, but I can't even get it stable for benching (I don't want to go crazy with 1.6v or so...), I could try 4.9 but I think the temp will get high then (and I'm not checking CPU temp while gaming few hours of BF3 XD)


That's where dualsies come in handy









I use one monitor for gaming and I frequently peek over at the other which has hwmonitor running. Just as a reference, I keep my 8350 at 5.0 on 1.51V with a H100i for cooling and bf3 doesn't run it past 55C.


----------



## Mydog

http://valid.canardpc.com/9nkkf1


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9nkkf1


Nice bench, ln2 or dice?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Nice bench, ln2 or dice?


LN2 full pot, no cb or cbb so far


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9nkkf1



















Qualifies for 2GHz+..


----------



## Alamists

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Nice bench, ln2 or dice?


Very nice! What kind of temps do you get on that? What cooling do you have also?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alamists*
> 
> Very nice! What kind of temps do you get on that? What cooling do you have also?


Full pot of LN2 means -190C'ish, I'm using custom water cooling for 24/7 use.


----------



## Alamists

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Full pot of LN2 means -190C'ish, I'm using custom water cooling for 24/7 use.


Ohhhhhh. Pardon my ignorance lol

Assuming LN means Liquid Nitrogen, how much does it cost to add liquid nitrogen? I'm running a H100i and decided to go closed loop cause it's my first build, but I'm very interested in getting into LN in the future.


----------



## PedroC1999

LN2 is not for 24/7 my friend, there is no way to feed it and you would burn right through it, not to mention the voltage would kill the CPU, assuming its at extreme speeds.

There is a guide on OCN to start sub zero for under $200, but thats only for benching and getting speed record etc, or for some FUUUUN


----------



## Wihglah

http://s295.photobucket.com/user/wihglah/media/Zero_zpsc3d0c4a5.jpg.html

24/7 (so close to sub zero)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> http://s295.photobucket.com/user/wihglah/media/Zero_zpsc3d0c4a5.jpg.html
> 
> 24/7 (so close to sub zero)


phase change?


----------



## Wihglah

There is phase change involved.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1259583/anyone-done-this-before


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> There is phase change involved.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1259583/anyone-done-this-before


Well now, THAT is a thing of beauty!


----------



## ReXtN

Can i join the club?








http://valid.canardpc.com/syjtgm


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Hi All,

Is it ok to join even if the 5.0 OC is not stable or as long as it shows up on CPU-Z?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> There is phase change involved.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1259583/anyone-done-this-before


But is there a validation over 5GHz in your OCN username?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Can i join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/syjtgm




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Is it ok to join even if the 5.0 OC is not stable or as long as it shows up on CPU-Z?


Stability is not a requirement.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

I'll get this worked out later and post the validation!


----------



## Loktar Ogar

As promised. I want to join the club!









http://valid.canardpc.com/r3zhqk

EDIT: I was so exited and posted the wrong link. Current link is the correct one. Thanks.


----------



## Alamists

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> As promised. I want to join the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6s2m7l


Lol I think you should get an award for having the closest overclock to 5ghz.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> As promised. I want to join the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6s2m7l




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alamists*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> As promised. I want to join the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6s2m7l
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I think you should get an award for having the closest overclock to 5ghz.
Click to expand...

Miles off being the closest.








Check out the lists. Loktar Ogar is 40th out of 55 in the 3570K list....


----------



## Alamists

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miles off being the closest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the lists. Loktar Ogar is 40th out of 55 in the 3570K list....


Wow XD.

Kinda reminds me of the limbo. "How low can you go?"


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miles off being the closest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the lists. Loktar Ogar is 40th out of 55 in the 3570K list....


Im kinda new here, but i can't find the lists you are referring to... It's possible im either blind or stupid, but i can't find them right now


----------



## Mydog

A little update, broke 6 GHz on 4960X









http://valid.canardpc.com/t7duku


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Im kinda new here, but i can't find the lists you are referring to... It's possible im either blind or stupid, but i can't find them right now


First post of the thread.... if it isn't showing sign out and into gmail...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> A little update, broke 6 GHz on 4960X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/t7duku


----------



## ReXtN

I can't see it.. gonna try logging in with gmail now


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> But is there a validation over 5GHz in your OCN username?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2381243


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> But is there a validation over 5GHz in your OCN username?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2381243
Click to expand...

Ah, you'd submitted sometime before and are already in...


----------



## HeatPwnz

Hello fellow 'clockers, this is my result for now
I'll try get some better results once water-cooling comes
http://valid.canardpc.com/1k7cni


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> Hello fellow 'clockers, this is my result for now
> I'll try get some better results once water-cooling comes
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1k7cni


----------



## ReXtN

Hey ppl! can i get my OC updated?







http://valid.canardpc.com/q4efnj


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Hey ppl! can i get my OC updated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/q4efnj


Makes me feel like Queen Victoria..."We are happy to accept your update."


----------



## bolzzy

Hi guys! Finally hit 5 GHz!







May i join the club? http://valid.canardpc.com/qmpb2c


----------



## ReXtN

hey again! Sorry for spamming the 5GHz club but i got a new personal best







http://valid.canardpc.com/4ktgjg


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolzzy*
> 
> Hi guys! Finally hit 5 GHz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May i join the club? http://valid.canardpc.com/qmpb2c




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> hey again! Sorry for spamming the 5GHz club but i got a new personal best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4ktgjg


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> hey again! Sorry for spamming the 5GHz club but i got a new personal best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4ktgjg


ReXtN, I was like that too! Every restart on a bench run would have a new post here


----------



## RocketAbyss

Managed to push from 5Ghz to 5.2Ghz but at a ridiculous amount of voltage increase. Probably hit the threshold at this point unless I go DICE or LN2 lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/xzstnk


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Managed to push from 5Ghz to 5.2Ghz but at a ridiculous amount of voltage increase. Probably hit the threshold at this point unless I go DICE or LN2 lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xzstnk


Thats perfectly fine voltage for a 5.2Ghz FX CPU, These things are tanks, they withstand a lot of voltage before dieing or degrading


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thats perfectly fine voltage for a 5.2Ghz FX CPU, These things are tanks, they withstand a lot of voltage before dieing or degrading


I tried for a run at 5.5Ghz just to get that 2nd spot on the list at like 1.6V. Wouldn't boot past windows load screen. My rig just shuts down at that point of time and when i reboot the error "overclock failed" appeared. So I didn't wanna push it further yet


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Managed to push from 5Ghz to 5.2Ghz but at a ridiculous amount of voltage increase. Probably hit the threshold at this point unless I go DICE or LN2 lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xzstnk


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I tried for a run at 5.5Ghz just to get that 2nd spot on the list at like 1.6V. Wouldn't boot past windows load screen. My rig just shuts down at that point of time and when i reboot the error "overclock failed" appeared. So I didn't wanna push it further yet


From 5.2+ everything normally scales horribly, I can validate at 1.55v at 5.2, but cant even post 5.4 with 1.8v


----------



## Tcoppock

http://valid.canardpc.com/5rd9n5
Update me plz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5rd9n5
> Update me plz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> A little update, broke 6 GHz on 4960X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/t7duku


Just had a looksy at this ^







Holy Overvolt Batman !
Well done anyways


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Managed to push from 5Ghz to 5.2Ghz but at a ridiculous amount of voltage increase. Probably hit the threshold at this point unless I go DICE or LN2 lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xzstnk
Click to expand...

Btw, alittle OCD of me but the list is not sorted properly


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Btw, alittle OCD of me but the list is not sorted properly


Please explain what part isnt sorted right? Just went through it and it looks fine


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Please explain what part isnt sorted right? Just went through it and it looks fine


From the 8350 list:
12 reflavius 5199.96 MHz Proof FX-8350 1.464v
13 jayflores 5192.63 MHz Proof FX-8350 1.5v
14 derpy_hooves 5150.87 MHz Proof FX-8350 1.504v
15 ThisMaySting 5142.42 MHz Proof FX-8350 1.452v
16 RocketAbyss 5217.92 MHz Proof FX-8350 1.56v
17 AlDyer 5217.67 MHz Proof FX-8350 1.56v
18 hawkeye071292 5142.81 MHz Proof FX-8350 1.536v
19 azrael36 5117.19 MHz Proof FX-8350 1.476v

The clocks are not sorted properly


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> From the 8350 list:
> 12 reflavius 5199.96 MHz Proof FX-8350 1.464v
> 13 jayflores 5192.63 MHz Proof FX-8350 1.5v
> 14 derpy_hooves 5150.87 MHz Proof FX-8350 1.504v
> 15 ThisMaySting 5142.42 MHz Proof FX-8350 1.452v
> 16 RocketAbyss 5217.92 MHz Proof FX-8350 1.56v
> 17 AlDyer 5217.67 MHz Proof FX-8350 1.56v
> 18 hawkeye071292 5142.81 MHz Proof FX-8350 1.536v
> 19 azrael36 5117.19 MHz Proof FX-8350 1.476v
> 
> The clocks are not sorted properly


Indeed #16 and #17 are out of place, very odd

I have contacted Mr Salt, he will sort it out when he wakes up most problably


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Indeed #16 and #17 are out of place, very odd
> 
> I have contacted Mr Salt, he will sort it out when he wakes up most problably


Thanks! No rushie, its just my OCD kicking in


----------



## alancsalt

#15 and #18 were out of order too... an error cascade starting with #16


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> #15 and #18 were out of order too... an error cascade starting with #16


You get that with the big jobs eh Salty








I was going to contact you myself but its only the AMD list so I didn't worry about it LoooL


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, once you start making mistakes, it's easy to continue and build on it........


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, once you start making mistakes, it's easy to continue and build on it........


I am discovering this with the only list I have . My lack of google docs experience is a definitive factor








Did you like the AMD joke ?


----------



## alancsalt

As a mod, I feel I am required to be non-partisan...
So no comment...








Are you trying to get me into trouble?


----------



## darkage

hi
can you please ad this oldies
soon new ones

amd
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2166910

intel
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2208022

thanks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkage*
> 
> hi
> can you please ad this oldies
> soon new ones
> 
> amd
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2166910
> 
> intel
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2208022
> 
> thanks


----------



## aerosmith9110

I'm not sure if I got this correctly. Seems too simple. Perhaps due to the already fast proc?

http://valid.canardpc.com/i41xbh


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerosmith9110*
> 
> I'm not sure if I got this correctly. Seems too simple. Perhaps due to the already fast proc?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i41xbh


There's this thing called the "silicon lottery" where some people need 1.56v just to get 5070MHz with their 3930K, so consider yourself fortunate in that lottery...


----------



## aerosmith9110

oh ok tnx







let me push it some more. it just takes a couple of minutes to validate it...


----------



## PedroC1999

25 Minutes to Validate :O


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I am discovering this with the only list I have . My lack of google docs experience is a definitive factor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you like the AMD joke ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 25 Minutes to Validate :O


Another AMD joke?









I kid...


----------



## alancsalt

Or an invalid canard?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Another AMD joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid...


No joke, I still like AMD lol


----------



## skitz9417

hi guys heres my oc http://valid.canardpc.com/v7e8cj


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> hi guys heres my oc http://valid.canardpc.com/v7e8cj


----------



## amd4Fun8320

my validation is here http://valid.canardpc.com/n0ewjm


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd4Fun8320*
> 
> my validation is here http://valid.canardpc.com/n0ewjm


----------



## Ando

can i join?










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2085901










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2015565










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1970980










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2197624


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ando*
> 
> can i join?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2085901
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2015565
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1970980
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2197624


----------



## thfallen

http://valid.canardpc.com/5c0w3i

FX update.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thfallen*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5c0w3i
> 
> FX update.


----------



## amd4Fun8320

my other validation is here http://valid.canardpc.com/zsqmc5


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd4Fun8320*
> 
> my other validation is here http://valid.canardpc.com/zsqmc5


----------



## amd4Fun8320

my new record XD, XD http://valid.canardpc.com/7xk0lu


----------



## Cesarrodriguez

My Best mark http://valid.canardpc.com/sqw9x1


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd4Fun8320*
> 
> my new record XD, XD http://valid.canardpc.com/7xk0lu




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cesarrodriguez*
> 
> My Best mark http://valid.canardpc.com/sqw9x1


----------



## istudy92

Hey guys!! 5.1 on my FX4300=]

http://valid.canardpc.com/3t979b
or
http://valid.canardpc.com/3t979b



woopiee!!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Hey guys!! 5.1 on my FX4300=]
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3t979b
> or
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3t979b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woopiee!!!


----------



## ginger_nuts

I will try for more, but it is new, and I am not use to the new BIOS yet









http://valid.canardpc.com/1uuua1

http://valid.canardpc.com/1uuua1


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I will try for more, but it is new, and I am not use to the new BIOS yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1uuua1
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1uuua1



















Ah so! Honorable 4GHz Club OP breaks out!


----------



## jeepmann4x4

I'm new here but I'll give it a go...









]http://valid.canardpc.com/9a269h


----------



## MrfingerIII

boom.PNG 709k .PNG file
 Hey my friend Jeep man didn't want you to be Lonely so I submitted mine too

http://valid.canardpc.com/rfe0rr


----------



## jeepmann4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> boom.PNG 709k .PNG file
> Hey my friend Jeep man didn't want you to be Lonely so I submitted mine too
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rfe0rr


lol...Good to see you, Solar


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/9try5s


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

if you wouldn't mind:
http://valid.canardpc.com/d7zinb


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeepmann4x4*
> 
> I'm new here but I'll give it a go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]http://valid.canardpc.com/9a269h
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> boom.PNG 709k .PNG file
> Hey my friend Jeep man didn't want you to be Lonely so I submitted mine too
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rfe0rr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











From the first post of this thread:
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (There is no excuse for a Rejected validation with an Intel chip, but considering CPUZ has long had issues with AMD, those validations will be accepted, until I am advised by top overclockers that this situation no longer applies..)
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9try5s











That's a 00.13MHz increase.....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> if you wouldn't mind:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d7zinb


----------



## Schmuckley

Same chip..I thought it was dead;turns out it was the board.








It's not clocking any higher


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Same chip..I thought it was dead;turns out it was the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not clocking any higher


Micro gain!


----------



## Essenbe

Welcome Jeepman and Solar. Nice to see a familar 'face' over here. Nice scores.


----------



## cgull

http://valid.canardpc.com/m0wvyt

only my second entrant to this club









a bit nervous applying 1.4v to a new chip,
using thermaltake water 2.0 aio w/c on my new fave bench.. cm hafxb


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/m0wvyt
> 
> only my second entrant to this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bit nervous applying 1.4v to a new chip,
> using thermaltake water 2.0 aio w/c on my new fave bench.. cm hafxb


----------



## Modest Mouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> using thermaltake water 2.0 aio w/c on my new fave bench.. cm hafxb


Love my Tt 2.0 Which version did you get? I have the extreme and it keeps everything nice and cool.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeepmann4x4*
> 
> I'm new here but I'll give it a go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Great user name there mate. I'm always caught up in the struggle of spending money on my Jeep or computer


----------



## jeepmann4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> Love my Tt 2.0 Which version did you get? I have the extreme and it keeps everything nice and cool.
> Great user name there mate. I'm always caught up in the struggle of spending money on my Jeep or computer


Thanks I like it, I just spend my money on whichever one I break first....lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Welcome Jeepman and Solar. Nice to see a familar 'face' over here. Nice scores.


Hello Essenbe, Good to see you and Solar here!! I haven't come across anyone else yet, I know Dude said he was here to.


----------



## Essenbe

There's several of us over here, probably more than I know.


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> Love my Tt 2.0 Which version did you get? I have the extreme and it keeps everything nice and cool.
> :


got the extreme .. fan control is "ahem" cool


----------



## Modest Mouse

Wakka wakka....it is a nice set up though for an AIO unit.


----------



## SavageBrat

hmm, let's see... http://valid.canardpc.com/k4ax14


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageBrat*
> 
> hmm, let's see... http://valid.canardpc.com/k4ax14


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/rbjpbg


----------



## skitz9417

update

http://valid.canardpc.com/d6n9lh


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rbjpbg


1.85v... That cant be good for it.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> 1.85v... That cant be good for it.


That would be on LN2 .......... this is what Schmuckley does .......... and does very well indeed


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That would be on LN2 .......... this is what Schmuckley does .......... and does very well indeed


touche... I thought the Q6600 was stock in the 3ghz range which is why I was surprised... Lol touche.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> touche... I thought the Q6600 was stock in the 3ghz range which is why I was surprised... Lol touche.


2.4Ghz stock







Yeah these dudes are hard core addicted to it and they have trays of chips to get cold and bench........ lucky bastards


----------



## skitz9417

5.1ghz update from 5ghz

update

http://valid.canardpc.com/d6n9lh


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> 5.1ghz update from 5ghz
> 
> update
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d6n9lh


nice!


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> nice!


bt on 1.565v its not stable but i dont want kill my chip hahahha


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rbjpbg











dhenzjhen used over 1.9v for his quad vals...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> update
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d6n9lh


----------



## Interpolation

http://valid.canardpc.com/82qktd


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interpolation*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/82qktd


I see that iny oru rig you say youe CPU is at 5.25, as in the picture, running daily at 1.6v IS SUICIDE, unless your on AMD< which it is still utterly insane


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interpolation*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/82qktd


----------



## Alex1756

Can i join the Club?







http://valid.canardpc.com/fqhtuw


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex1756*
> 
> Can i join the Club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fqhtuw


You might want to rerun that and put your OCN screen name in there and then update your post.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex1756*
> 
> Can i join the Club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fqhtuw


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Sure why not... Been awhile since I've put one here.

http://valid.canardpc.com/yesl8p


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Sure why not... Been awhile since I've put one here.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/yesl8p


Don't you think that temp is a little high for that overclock. LOL


----------



## managerman

Here's my delidded 4770k

http://valid.canardpc.com/giqgwx

-M


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Don't you think that temp is a little high for that overclock. LOL


ya temperature reading is sensor on the board which is not at all accurate.
temps were -196c


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> ya temperature reading is sensor on the board which is not at all accurate.
> temps were -196c


It was a joke. Wished I had the equipment and experience to do that but for now. I stick to water cooling.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Sure why not... Been awhile since I've put one here.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/yesl8p




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Here's my delidded 4770k
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/giqgwx
> 
> -M


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Sorry about that









http://valid.canardpc.com/kg0fjt

-M


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kg0fjt
> 
> -M


Ouch, thats not 5 ghz









Double rejected coming up, heh.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kg0fjt
> 
> -M


Well, that is one step forward and one back. The name is right, but you've gone from 5000.01 MHz to 4999.96MHz, which is a nanoparticle under the magic 5000MHz that you need...


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Well, that is one step forward and one back. The name is right, but you've gone from 5000.01 MHz to 4999.96MHz, which is a nanoparticle under the magic 5000MHz that you need...


Wow...I guess the third time will be the charm....but not tonight....it will have to wait until tomorrow...

Thx

-M


----------



## cyphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Well, that is one step forward and one back. The name is right, but you've gone from 5000.01 MHz to 4999.96MHz, which is a nanoparticle under the magic 5000MHz that you need...


Oh so close









In the who can get closest without going over contest....I think you win


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 2.4Ghz stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah these dudes are hard core addicted to it and they have trays of chips to get cold and bench........ lucky bastards


I has one q6600?








I'm po ..I bin 775 chips @ $20 a pop









I'm not big baller like Xtremecuztoms


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Oh so close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the who can get closest without going over contest....I think you win


I think the third time is a charm









http://valid.canardpc.com/5dyys9

-M


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> I think the third time is a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5dyys9
> 
> -M



















We have a winner!


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/vifi7q


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vifi7q



















Haven't I seen you before?


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vifi7q


WHAT


----------



## alancsalt

Not used to sub-zero overclocks then?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

This is a bit offtopic, but given the nature of this club it seems somehow relevant...

you know you are an extreme overclocker when:

1. Your PC is a better room heater than a 1500 watt space heater.

2. The lights dim when you turn it on.

3. You had to run a special wire from a special breaker to run your rig.

4. You know don't know how overclockers can live with out phase change cooling at the least.

5. You are disappointed when all you got out of that 4770K was 6 Ghz

6. You think 6 Ghz is slow.

7. You've burnt at least 6 chips and 3 main boards up in the last year despite having LN2 cooling.

8. You overclocked your Iphone.

9. Leaving a computer stock leaves a bad taste in your mouth.

10. Last but not least, you don't see the humor in any of the other items in this list.


----------



## DarkArc

I would like to join the club









http://valid.canardpc.com/xy073d


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> I would like to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xy073d


----------



## MDScene

Been a long time, but here's an update.
http://valid.canardpc.com/snl5wn

I'm actually kind of stuck here and don't know what I should tweak to make it higher.
Current settings are
25.5 Multi
200MHz Buss Freq
NB Voltage Control 1.130V
CPU NB VID Control 1.3500V
CPU Voltage 1.4875V
LLC Extreme
C1E and C6 are off
All thermal controls are off
Virtualization is off
AMD APM is off


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MDScene*
> 
> Been a long time, but here's an update.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/snl5wn
> 
> I'm actually kind of stuck here and don't know what I should tweak to make it higher.
> Current settings are
> 25.5 Multi
> 200MHz Buss Freq
> NB Voltage Control 1.130V
> CPU NB VID Control 1.3500V
> CPU Voltage 1.4875V
> LLC Extreme
> C1E and C6 are off
> All thermal controls are off
> Virtualization is off
> AMD APM is off


Your previous was 5099.92 MHz
This one is 5099.86 MHz
Lower by a hair....


----------



## kennah

I always read your name as Alan Sea Salt.


----------



## alancsalt

That is the whole idea..


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/6861ur

I know. Voltages so high. Dont worry this was just for lolz. going too see if I can get it any further


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Okay thats as far as I'm going







Anymore and I think she'll blow









http://valid.canardpc.com/8j7qxw


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> Okay thats as far as I'm going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anymore and I think she'll blow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8j7qxw



















200MHz more than original listing!


----------



## abirli

wanna join!
http://valid.canardpc.com/px7qte


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> wanna join!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/px7qte


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

0.1v + and I could get another 50Mhz out of it. That 50mhz jumped me up a bit. But not happy with the voltages I think either Im doing something wrong or Ive got a bad cpu.

http://valid.canardpc.com/jtyxtv


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

New frequency for me:



*http://valid.canardpc.com/jcj47u*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesktopDoctorNZ*
> 
> 0.1v + and I could get another 50Mhz out of it. That 50mhz jumped me up a bit. But not happy with the voltages I think either Im doing something wrong or Ive got a bad cpu.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jtyxtv




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> New frequency for me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://valid.canardpc.com/jcj47u*


----------



## KarateF22

http://valid.canardpc.com/nqq0uu



Needless to say this is a benching/becauseican clock only. I run 4.8 @ 1.408V 24/7.


----------



## DampMonkey

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/w9pxhk
Bench: http://i.imgur.com/XUZXyGR.jpg


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/nqq0uu
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say this is a benching/becauseican clock only. I run 4.8 @ 1.408V 24/7.



That is under 5GHz....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/w9pxhk
> Bench: http://i.imgur.com/XUZXyGR.jpg


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That is under 5GHz....


Uh.... CPUs oscillate around their target frequency. It will range anywhere from 4998 to 5002. Do I really need to get a screenshot of the exact moment its over 5 GHz? I mean, not that its a problem... I could easily just set the FSB to 100.5 if I wanted a guarantee... but still... I feel this is being a bit overly strict here.

You can even see that the FSB is set to 100, and the multiplier is 50. 50 x 100 = 5000.


----------



## DesktopDoctorNZ

Click validate. Input it all and click enter without clicking submit.
When it oscillates over 5ghz then click validate. it will glitch for half a second and record the frequency you clicked validate on.


----------



## SeD669

If he lets you get away with it then he will have to let others too..... then ppl who are slightly lower again will complain.. then before u know it 4.9 will be acceptable lol. Im exaggerating of course but there has to be a line in the sand.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That is under 5GHz....
> 
> 
> 
> Uh.... CPUs oscillate around their target frequency. It will range anywhere from 4998 to 5002. Do I really need to get a screenshot of the exact moment its over 5 GHz? I mean, not that its a problem... I could easily just set the FSB to 100.5 if I wanted a guarantee... but still... I feel this is being a bit overly strict here.
> 
> You can even see that the FSB is set to 100, and the multiplier is 50. 50 x 100 = 5000.
Click to expand...

It has to show 5GHz or more, as is stated in the requirements for entry in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Uh.... CPUs oscillate around their target frequency. It will range anywhere from 4998 to 5002. Do I really need to get a screenshot of the exact moment its over 5 GHz? I mean, not that its a problem... I could easily just set the FSB to 100.5 if I wanted a guarantee... but still... I feel this is being a bit overly strict here.
> 
> You can even see that the FSB is set to 100, and the multiplier is 50. 50 x 100 = 5000.


valid is under 5ghz=valid is under 5ghz..
raise to 101


----------



## KarateF22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It has to show 5GHz or more, as is stated in the requirements for entry in the first post of this thread.


Very well...

http://valid.canardpc.com/kdy82j


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarateF22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It has to show 5GHz or more, as is stated in the requirements for entry in the first post of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Very well...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kdy82j
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...


----------



## Doug2507

Time to get my 1st validation!

http://valid.canardpc.com/5uia7w


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Time to get my 1st validation!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5uia7w


Er, Houston, we have a problem.. "This ID is valid, but not published" .. I can't view it ...


----------



## Doug2507

http://valid.canardpc.com/vcq5mn


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vcq5mn



















Never doubted you for a second!


----------



## Doug2507




----------



## Doug2507

http://valid.canardpc.com/cuyhzz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cuyhzz



















Hi, my name is Doug and I'm becoming an overclocking addict?


----------



## Doug2507

Haha, quite possibly.


----------



## feznz

http://valid.canardpc.com/stubnn
I am sure I can push for more after a delidding


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/stubnn
> I am sure I can push for more after a delidding


----------



## Quamba

Your verified dump is now viewable here : http://valid.canardpc.com/gwqh4u

^^


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quamba*
> 
> Your verified dump is now viewable here : http://valid.canardpc.com/gwqh4u
> 
> ^^


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Aw man did I forget to submit in here?








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2349115
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2313112
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071619


----------



## Joa3d43

...4960x @ 5 giggles / strap125

http://valid.canardpc.com/cjjxw7

Curiouser and Curiouser







...also runs strap166 / DDR3 2666 (obviously not optimized yet / maxed for speed)

http://valid.canardpc.com/hzu8an


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...4960x @ 5 giggles / strap125
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cjjxw7
> 
> Curiouser and Curiouser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...also runs strap166 / DDR3 2666 (obviously not optimized yet / maxed for speed)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hzu8an
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now that's what I wanna see if I could score a 4930k like that would do me nicely


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...4960x @ 5 giggles / strap125
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cjjxw7
> 
> Curiouser and Curiouser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...also runs strap166 / DDR3 2666 (obviously not optimized yet / maxed for speed)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hzu8an
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> Aw man did I forget to submit in here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2349115
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2313112
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071619


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Saltydog


----------



## alancsalt

Drink one for me...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Drink one for me...


...make that a round


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Or maybe a pint or two of this one ? eh eh !










That is a very OLD poster salty LOL


----------



## alanQtrmaine

After finishing my build and ironing out the wrinkles I'm finally here.









http://valid.canardpc.com/w2h1af


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> After finishing my build and ironing out the wrinkles I'm finally here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/w2h1af


----------



## cyphon

My new machine is up and running and I hit the 5GHz mark









http://valid.canardpc.com/03rcgp


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> My new machine is up and running and I hit the 5GHz mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/03rcgp


----------



## stubass

Tried 4 celly D's and only one would manage 5GHz









http://valid.canardpc.com/91gf7z
Was done with a CM seidon 120M so the temp is wrong in the validation...
Quote:


> On a side note, I hope this chip will enter this club come Thursday when I get some DICE.. This is the OC profile I saved to start with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9xrzi5


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Tried 4 celly D's and only one would manage 5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/91gf7z
> Was done with a CM seidon 120M so the temp is wrong in the validation...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I hope this chip will enter this club come Thursday when I get some DICE.. This is the OC profile I saved to start with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9xrzi5
Click to expand...


----------



## GeorgeStorm

I dislike popping into this thread, seeing all these nice clocks, and especially the mentions of the 2GHz+ overclock club just reminds me how annoying it is I just left George rather than GeorgeStorm on all of my submissions









Might be able to join this one soon though with a new chip...


----------



## metal_gunjee

Got this validation a few months back. This 2500K stops booting a little past 5.2GHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2832026


----------



## Beermonster

Hi, please can you add me to the list:

http://valid.canardpc.com/yy2pl4


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beermonster*
> 
> Hi, please can you add me to the list:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/yy2pl4


Sorry to do this to you on your first ever OCN post, but:
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more *in your Overclock.net UserName*.
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)


----------



## Beermonster

hi please can you add me to the list?
here is the CPU-z validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/sn2at9


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*
> 
> Got this validation a few months back. This 2500K stops booting a little past 5.2GHz.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2832026




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beermonster*
> 
> hi please can you add me to the list?
> here is the CPU-z validation:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sn2at9


----------



## stubass

Best I could pull out of this chip!
http://valid.canardpc.com/gp6gav


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Best I could pull out of this chip!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gp6gav


Nice effort there Reppy


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Best I could pull out of this chip!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gp6gav
> 
> 
> 
> Nice effort there Reppy
Click to expand...

Thanks Goldy








I ran out of DICE before i really could tweak better for benchies








Note to self buy more next time LOL

Long time no see you dude, keepin out of trouble??


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Best I could pull out of this chip!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gp6gav


----------



## stubass

Cheers Mr salt.... Just wish i could gotten to drop the multi to x6 and see what FSB i could get but DICE ran out







Then it might have been worthy of your BCLK club lol


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/xqlrui


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers Mr salt.... Just wish i could gotten to drop the multi to x6 and see what FSB i could get but DICE ran out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it might have been worthy of your BCLK club lol


*E8200 @ fsb 635.05 MHz ~ Stubass ~ CPUZ Validation*
*E8200 @ fsb 540.03 MHz ~ marsey99 ~ CPUZ Validation*

Marsey had the best E8200 there. You do realise the E8200 CPUs have a rep as poor overclockers, so I think you did quite well....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xqlrui


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers Mr salt.... Just wish i could gotten to drop the multi to x6 and see what FSB i could get but DICE ran out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it might have been worthy of your BCLK club lol
> 
> 
> 
> *E8200 @ fsb 635.05 MHz ~ Stubass ~ CPUZ Validation*
> *E8200 @ fsb 540.03 MHz ~ marsey99 ~ CPUZ Validation*
> 
> Marsey had the best E8200 there. You do realise the E8200 CPUs have a rep as poor overclockers, so I think you did quite well....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xqlrui
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ahhhh, well i will add it to your club









Nice one Schmuckley


----------



## Auisce

Sadly it throttles down during Prime95. :-( So sad. Could have clocked higher but what's the point if it throttles?
I'm using a Corsair H100 so um... better cooling needed to go over 4.7GHz and actually make it worth while.

Suggestions welcome.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Auisce*
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly it throttles down during Prime95. :-( So sad. Could have clocked higher but what's the point if it throttles?
> I'm using a Corsair H100 so um... better cooling needed to go over 4.7GHz and actually make it worth while.
> 
> Suggestions welcome.


You need to post this link instead of the banner








http://valid.canardpc.com/isz3z0

And validate it with your OCN username


----------



## Auisce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> You need to post this link instead of the banner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/isz3z0
> 
> And validate it with your OCN username


Oh okay, sorry; gotcha there though didn't it. 

So, it's a really easy 5GHz but it throttles.


----------



## GeorgeStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Auisce*
> 
> Oh okay, sorry; gotcha there though didn't it.
> 
> So, it's a really easy 5GHz but it throttles.


The point of this thread isn't for what clock speed you can get it to be stable at, just to see how high you can get it







(above 5ghz







)


----------



## Kyle1519

I used to be part of this club(not officially) with my 2700K, but sadly with my 4770K I got a bad overclocker. I've only been able to get it to 4.7 stable


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyle1519*
> 
> I used to be part of this club(not officially) with my 2700K, but sadly with my 4770K I got a bad overclocker. I've only been able to get it to 4.7 stable


Doesnt have to be stable... have you tried to see if you can just get it to boot @ 5+GHz and validate?


----------



## Kyle1519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Doesnt have to be stable... have you tried to see if you can just get it to boot @ 5+GHz and validate?


I tried setting the boost clock to 50 and just kept volting up to see if I could get in and just validate but I can't seem to boot into windows. I got all the way up to 1.525v before I stopped trying. Any tips from pros are greatly appreciated! I want to be back in the club! lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Auisce*
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly it throttles down during Prime95. :-( So sad. Could have clocked higher but what's the point if it throttles?
> I'm using a Corsair H100 so um... better cooling needed to go over 4.7GHz and actually make it worth while.
> 
> Suggestions welcome.



If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing 5 GHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
(When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)


----------



## Auisce

http://valid.canardpc.com/58t0yc


Alyssa

P.S.
I'm not sure how I got better memory timings in my previous OC but I'd like that back please. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/isz3z0


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Auisce*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/58t0yc
> 
> 
> Alyssa
> 
> P.S.
> I'm not sure how I got better memory timings in my previous OC but I'd like that back please.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/isz3z0


----------



## Auisce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*










Woohoo, TY!


----------



## Beermonster

hi guys.
i made a you tube vid of my rig:


----------



## Auisce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beermonster*
> 
> hi guys.
> i made a you tube vid of my rig:


Oh that's interesting.

Where do I get a beer chiller and how much is it?!

Why's ur FSB so low? Have you increased your mem freq multiplier etc to compensate or are you only concerned with CPU freq?

How are the temps with Prime95?

Are you going to push it further?


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beermonster*
> 
> hi guys.
> i made a you tube vid of my rig:


There are two things I enjoy in life. (well honestly more but..)

#1 Cold Beer!!!!

#2 Cool Overclocking temps and fast speeds.









That's one cool rig


----------



## Beermonster

WOW guys thanks for your comments. here is some answers to Q's

the Ram doesn't like the FSB to messed with, therefore its Vcore and multiplier. I got the beer cooler of ebay for about 70 pounds. I haven't tried with prime 95.
I have plenty of head room, but condensation is a pain.

I have just the M/B with plastcene.
I am a bit worried about going the 1.6 V for VCore


----------



## Beermonster

that's I have just covered the M/B with plastcene.


----------



## Beermonster

shooting for 5.5GHz, loads of weird things going on.
I think the RAM cant handle it, never messed with it before


----------



## Beermonster

the screen goes blank, as if the GPU is not talking to it.


----------



## AlDyer

Here's a 4670K at 5 GHz









http://valid.canardpc.com/4h4irm


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Here's a 4670K at 5 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4h4irm


It has to literally be 5GHz or more...
Even 4999.99MHz doesn't make it...


----------



## Auisce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Here's a 4670K at 5 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4h4irm


Aw that's so close it hurts.


----------



## AlDyer

Ah alright, no problem, I'll send another validation tomorrow. My bad hahahaha


----------



## Beermonster

hi guys,

this is where i got the idea for plasticine:
http://www.legitreviews.com/liquid-nitrogen-and-dry-ice-cpu-cooling-insulation-guide_924

pictures to come


----------



## fasttracker440

http://valid.canardpc.com/ugtfy1

here is my go 24/7 stable


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beermonster*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> this is where i got the idea for plasticine:
> http://www.legitreviews.com/liquid-nitrogen-and-dry-ice-cpu-cooling-insulation-guide_924
> 
> pictures to come


The common one used here is "kneadable eraser" from artist supply shops, but whatever does the job. Generally 1.6v or more is sub-zero territory, but some are prepared to sacrifice a chip for "glory" or "because they can".









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ugtfy1
> 
> here is my go 24/7 stable


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

2nd 3930k Costarica Batch no: 3149D093 3602 bios running on 3820 malay settings straight in and turned on









http://valid.canardpc.com/33t6ta











Hmmm not to shabby









I wonder how high the multi can go ?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 2nd 3930k Costarica Batch no: 3149D093 3602 bios running on 3820 malay settings straight in and turned on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/33t6ta
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm not to shabby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how high the multi can go ?



















I overwrote your old one, is that OK?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I overwrote your old one, is that OK?


No not really enter this instead .......
http://valid.canardpc.com/gd73vs









and I know that I could come in at much lower vcore . This bios template is setup for 3820

and gave 5ghz a prime at lower vcore . Well 3820 setting straight outta da box









HOMECINEMA-PC 2nd Costa 3930k [email protected]@1.416v P95 1hr on blend











http://valid.canardpc.com/tdr7qe


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I overwrote your old one, is that OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No not really enter this instead .......
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gd73vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I know that I could come in at much lower vcore . This bios template is setup for 3820
> 
> and gave 5ghz a prime at lower vcore . Well 3820 setting straight outta da box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC 2nd Costa 3930k [email protected]@1.416v P95 1hr on blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tdr7qe
Click to expand...


















How unexpected!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yes , but wait there will be more I guarantee it


----------



## Beast Fat

http://valid.canardpc.com/l6rkbf


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beast Fat*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/l6rkbf


The requirement is 5GHz, not 50 x 100.
4999.91 MHz does not make it. Need 5000 MHz or more......


----------



## Auisce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The requirement is 5GHz, not 50 x 100.
> 4999.91 MHz does not make it. Need 5000 MHz or more......


But why doesn't 50*100 = 5000??? OMG brain bleed!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Auisce*
> 
> But why doesn't 50*100 = 5000??? OMG brain bleed!


It does, but that bclk can fluctuate invisibly in cpu-z causing the 4999.9 thing, have to catch the screenshot at the right time when it says 5000!


----------



## Beast Fat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The requirement is 5GHz, not 50 x 100.
> 4999.91 MHz does not make it. Need 5000 MHz or more......


Sorry! I re-validated with 5000Mhz+.

http://valid.canardpc.com/g0a0sz


----------



## davidelite10

http://valid.canardpc.com/c3pemu

I MADE IT!


----------



## Beast Fat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/c3pemu
> 
> I MADE IT!


You need to validate when it's 5ghz or above. you're not quite there. I just did the same thing lol


----------



## davidelite10

Says 5ghz at the top of the validated page.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> Says 5ghz at the top of the validated page.


But it only reads 4999.71 frequency....Has to state 5000 and above.

just wait till your bus speed jumps to 250 instead of 249.99 then validate


----------



## davidelite10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> But it only reads 4999.71 frequency....Has to state 5000 and above.
> 
> just wait till your bus speed jumps to 250 instead of 249.99 then validate[/quote
> what a load of malarkey, there's no board in the past decade thag let's you adjust by hz. Clearly it's just a fluctuations and it still won't count? I already took it down to make a 24/7 clock -_-


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beast Fat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The requirement is 5GHz, not 50 x 100.
> 4999.91 MHz does not make it. Need 5000 MHz or more......
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry! I re-validated with 5000Mhz+.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/g0a0sz
Click to expand...


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Auisce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Beast Fat*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/l6rkbf
> 
> 
> 
> The requirement is 5GHz, not 50 x 100.
> 4999.91 MHz does not make it. Need 5000 MHz or more......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But why doesn't 50*100 = 5000??? OMG brain bleed!
Click to expand...

It's not simple calculation like that, especially for Intel Core CPUs. Simple calculation like 50 * 100 = 5000, doesn't reflect the actual CPU frequency since first gen Intel Core CPUs. I don't know how exactly CPU-Z report accurate CPU frequency but some software use General Performance Counter (MSR C1H & C2H) to accurately determine the CPU frequency. Different CPU arch, will use different method, e.g. first gen Intel Core use Fixed-Function Performance Counter (MSR 30AH & 30BH).


----------



## alancsalt

You get "frequency droop" just like you get voltage drop/droop..









(Well, it's one way of putting it..)


----------



## Auisce

There are times when I just feel so dumb; I should probably read up on this more.

I'm just gonna hide n play with my makeup now... or Arkham City.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay low vcore 5gigs

http://valid.canardpc.com/gufjtj









Best clock so far

http://valid.canardpc.com/sembeu LoooLs









Some cinebench..............











and


----------



## fearthisneo

http://valid.canardpc.com/kjh666


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearthisneo*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kjh666


----------



## Kyle1519

So I saw that a couple people disabled some cores in order to reach 5GHz, is that acceptable?


----------



## alancsalt

Yes, same as HWbot rules.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Update pls saltydog !

http://valid.canardpc.com/sembeu


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Update pls saltydog !
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sembeu




















I wonder how many months......


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Update me please

New high score for me







http://valid.canardpc.com/dm7u2d



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Update me please
> 
> New high score for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dm7u2d
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many months......


I* wont be benching unless there is airbending , o salty one









Stock for everything else but I can get 5gigs @ 1.385 but I primed it at 1.4vc









http://valid.canardpc.com/gufjtj

More to come .......


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Update me pls Saltydog

http://valid.canardpc.com/fgpwlm











At least I know what its highest multi is


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Update me pls Saltydog
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fgpwlm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I know what its highest multi is


----------



## solaufein

http://valid.canardpc.com/5htnjf


----------



## d1nky

aww man im never hooked up to the net when I go above 5ghz!

best I can do is this



and its valid through this, and yea its me with lots more







!

http://hwbot.org/submission/2451213_


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solaufein*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5htnjf




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> aww man im never hooked up to the net when I go above 5ghz!
> 
> best I can do is this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its valid through this, and yea its me with lots more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2451213_


Sorry d1nky, but that doesn't fit the requirements in the first post. - a cpuz validation in your OCN user name. Just save one to your hdd, and upload it to http://valid.canardpc.com later when you are on the web.


----------



## d1nky

next time im doing it ill try and get highest cpu freq. on H20

someone told me it F7 to save to pc, so watch this space for 5.8ghz cpuz


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> next time im doing it ill try and get highest cpu freq. on H20
> 
> someone told me it F7 to save to pc, so watch this space for 5.8ghz cpuz


Yes, with the cpu-z window highlighted F7 saves the validation the the folder cpu-z is in, great way to save a quick validation.


----------



## darkage

hi
i have two more please update

i7 3820
http://valid.canardpc.com/qhaf0c

FX 8320
http://valid.canardpc.com/r4n3kq


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkage*
> 
> hi
> i have two more please update
> 
> i7 3820
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qhaf0c
> 
> FX 8320
> http://valid.canardpc.com/r4n3kq


----------



## alanQtrmaine

This is the closest I could get to the top in my hot Fl room.









http://valid.canardpc.com/lkwmiw

Please update me.

This will be my last update until we get a real cold day here and I can get a good stable 5.5+ clock.

Thanks again for maintaining this.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> This is the closest I could get to the top in my hot Fl room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lkwmiw
> 
> Please update me.
> 
> This will be my last update until we get a real cold day here and I can get a good stable 5.5+ clock.
> 
> Thanks again for maintaining this.











Well done.


----------



## bengx

http://valid.canardpc.com/hnxmg2

This is probably the worst 5GHz overclock on a 3570K ever LOL.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengx*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hnxmg2
> 
> This is probably the worst 5GHz overclock on a 3570K ever LOL.


Holy crap...


----------



## abirli

Would 1.55v on rive with 3930k for a few bench runs be ok? I can't get past 5.0 on 1.5 and haven't tried higher voltage yet


----------



## bengx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Holy crap...


Even at that voltage, my entire PC was barely holding on by a thread (hah!) and everything was damn crashy =/


----------



## jleslie246

http://valid.canardpc.com/z9qg5z

Im surprised I got it stable with my memory speed. Stable playing BF4 too.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengx*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hnxmg2
> 
> This is probably the worst 5GHz overclock on a 3570K ever LOL.



















You could do fries on that.

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Would 1.55v on rive with 3930k for a few bench runs be ok? I can't get past 5.0 on 1.5 and haven't tried higher voltage yet


OK? Good question. I use 1.576v benching to get 5070MHz, and no problems for me so far... but YMMV.... I think with most benches there is little difference between 4940MHz and 5070MHz .....but I could be losing clock gain through lower stability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/z9qg5z
> 
> Im surprised I got it stable with my memory speed. Stable playing BF4 too.



















Stability is not required in this thread, so feel free to shoot for the moon..


----------



## josephimports

http://valid.canardpc.com/t57emb

3313B372 1.35v 5ghz 4c8t boot W7, 1.355v 32m


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/t57emb
> 
> 3313B372 1.35v 5ghz 4c8t boot W7, 1.355v 32m



















Surely only someone in the "rag trade" would have the T-shirt Qwik-fold as avatar?


----------



## DevinR

ok got rid of my fx 4170 finally and hit the lotto on an i5 3570k i bought from amazon! thing is a true golden egg

here's the cpuz

http://valid.canardpc.com/zlqwg9


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevinR*
> 
> ok got rid of my fx 4170 finally and hit the lotto on an i5 3570k i bought from amazon! thing is a true golden egg
> 
> here's the cpuz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zlqwg9


I would be jelly if it were a 3770k But that is one nice Golden CPU


----------



## DevinR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I would be jelly if it were a 3770k But that is one nice Golden CPU


yeah thanks! i was running CustomPC suite 2007 benchmark on default settings and scored a 2779 which makes me pretty happy!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevinR*
> 
> ok got rid of my fx 4170 finally and hit the lotto on an i5 3570k i bought from amazon! thing is a true golden egg
> 
> here's the cpuz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zlqwg9


----------



## DevinR

was goin thru the list for ivy bridge and realized that my voltage is the lowest for 5.1 ghz out of all of the cpu's! it was even stable in prime 95 for 10 hours before i got home from work.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevinR*
> 
> was goin thru the list for ivy bridge and realized that my voltage is the lowest for 5.1 ghz out of all of the cpu's! it was even stable in prime 95 for 10 hours before i got home from work.


Yeah, but being an Asrock, is that the real vcore? Is it the same or close, to what is set in bios, because Asrock has been known to be read incorrectly by CPUZ..... just curious...


----------



## DevinR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, but being an Asrock, is that the real vcore? Is it the same or close, to what is set in bios, because Asrock has been known to be read incorrectly by CPUZ..... just curious...


yes thats the vcore i set in the bios. as a matter of fact it was reading wrong at first but a bios update fixed it


----------



## alancsalt

Remarkable. Took me 1.528v to get 5.6 out of a 2500K. Pretty sure I could not have got 5.1 @ 1.3v, although I wasn't going for lowest volts.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Surely only someone in the "rag trade" would have the T-shirt Qwik-fold as avatar?


Shh.


----------



## stubass

Just for the fun while waiting to bench my next chip
http://valid.canardpc.com/z4l4tj


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Just for the fun while waiting to bench my next chip
> http://valid.canardpc.com/z4l4tj


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevinR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, but being an Asrock, is that the real vcore? Is it the same or close, to what is set in bios, because Asrock has been known to be read incorrectly by CPUZ..... just curious...
> 
> 
> 
> yes thats the vcore i set in the bios. as a matter of fact it was reading wrong at first but a bios update fixed it
Click to expand...

You really need a DMM to verify the voltages. Discrepancy in the BIOS and actual are present in several of the z77 boards. It doesn't matter at low voltages like what you are running, but if you are going to push higher....just don't fry a potentially awesome chip because of the z77 voltage error, it would really be a shame.


----------



## bengx

Another validation from me!









http://valid.canardpc.com/43v7h0


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengx*
> 
> Another validation from me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/43v7h0


----------



## abirli

new best for me







5.145ghz. who says the freezing cold North east US is bad?


http://valid.canardpc.com/r9j253


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> new best for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.145ghz. who says the freezing cold North east US is bad?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/r9j253



















It wasn't me! You didn't see me! You can't prove it!


----------



## jason387

The benefits of winter...


Validation Link- http://valid.canardpc.com/thyzya


----------



## lordhinton

i attempted something.. and succeeded
















http://valid.canardpc.com/fif0lx


----------



## King PWNinater

Any tips for Overclocking a 4770k?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> The benefits of winter...
> 
> 
> Validation Link- http://valid.canardpc.com/thyzya




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> i attempted something.. and succeeded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fif0lx


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevinR*
> 
> was goin thru the list for ivy bridge and realized that my voltage is the lowest for 5.1 ghz out of all of the cpu's! it was even stable in prime 95 for 10 hours before i got home from work.


I was thinking that that was just the lowest possible voltage for a validation








10 hours stable has got me now highly skeptical, maybe you need to double check with another motherboard the true voltages.
either way I would be happy with a chip that can actually do 5.1Ghz my last 3770k took 1.58v to do 5Ghz even then only stable enough to finish benches.


----------



## dierpianfa

that right, I've only gotten 2 bsods in the history of my overclocking. One on my 4 GHz suicide run .


----------



## skilly

http://valid.canardpc.com/latg20














can it go more?


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Think this is enough to land me second place. Don't think i'll ever take first. Not on reg water cooling.

http://valid.canardpc.com/t0j8py

Thanks again.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/latg20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can it go more?



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Think this is enough to land me second place. Don't think i'll ever take first. Not on reg water cooling.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/t0j8py
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## skilly

http://valid.canardpc.com/bh03wf









good enough for me.. couldn't catch it at the 5.3ghz mark..


----------



## VeerK

http://valid.canardpc.com/nd0bdg

Here we go









UPDATED http://valid.canardpc.com/13qpxf

2ND UPDATE http://valid.canardpc.com/13qpxf


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bh03wf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good enough for me.. couldn't catch it at the 5.3ghz mark..



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/nd0bdg
> 
> Here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATED http://valid.canardpc.com/13qpxf
> 
> 2ND UPDATE http://valid.canardpc.com/13qpxf


----------



## Buckley19

http://valid.canardpc.com/csmuem

UPDATE: http://valid.canardpc.com/wmd43c


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckley19*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/csmuem


----------



## zvonkorp

http://valid.canardpc.com/k0mbzs

1.46v watercooled with a huge 4 radiator koolance loop

and its daily driven


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonkorp*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/k0mbzs
> 
> 1.46v watercooled with a huge 4 radiator koolance loop
> 
> and its daily driven


----------



## Cyro999

http://valid.canardpc.com/9t8a0l

Can i join? ^.^


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9t8a0l
> 
> Can i join? ^.^


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*










<3


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I'm on fire tonight!. Finally

http://valid.canardpc.com/kzqz3n


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I'm on fire tonight!. Finally
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kzqz3n


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*










For some reason the bios is telling the system when it downclocks to clock back up with 1 less multiplier. So when i start windows its fine sits at x38 multiplier . let it settle down so it is idle then it clocks back up to x37 . Cant figure out why its doing it but i disabled speedstep and its staying put.

Anyway would love some help with the multiplier problem.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Add me as well









http://valid.canardpc.com/s5n6gs

5030Mhz Folding Stable

Will try for 6Ghz at some point


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Add me as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/s5n6gs
> 
> 5030Mhz Folding Stable
> 
> Will try for 6Ghz at some point



















The Phil Silvers Bilko or the Movie?













Ran on CBS from 1955 to 1959 for 142 episodes, plus a 1959 special. The series starred Phil Silvers as Master Sergeant Ernest G. Bilko of the United States Army.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Phil Silvers Bilko or the Movie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> Ran on CBS from 1955 to 1959 for 142 episodes, plus a 1959 special. The series starred Phil Silvers as Master Sergeant Ernest G. Bilko of the United States Army.


The Steve Martin version









I was 11yrs old at the time and just loved it, didn't find out about the TV show until i seen my grandmother watching it one day









And thank you for adding me!!


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Add me as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/s5n6gs
> 
> 5030Mhz Folding Stable
> 
> Will try for 6Ghz at some point


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*


lol, Whats the drool for?


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> lol, Whats the drool for?


ur oc


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> ur oc


It's no faster than anyone else in here


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's no faster than anyone else in here


well very nice oc mate welcome to the club


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> well very nice oc mate welcome to the club


No probs, thanks


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Wohoo!







still 4th on the SB 2700k overclock!


----------



## alancsalt

Not so many out there as 2500K and 2600K. Have you noticed anything 2700K does better than 2600K?


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not so many out there as 2500K and 2600K. Have you noticed anything 2700K does better than 2600K?


Havent had the 2600k so i dont know


----------



## stubass

On a CM sedion 120M AIO, Temps are out as usual lol... Few more to test them make one cold







A different chip to the last one








http://valid.canardpc.com/3smvp5


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> On a CM sedion 120M AIO, Temps are out as usual lol... Few more to test them make one cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A different chip to the last one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3smvp5


----------



## stubass

Tried 2 more 352's and they have been not so good to be polite


----------



## Sgt Bilko

http://valid.canardpc.com/ea1jyc

Quick crack above 5Ghz, i'll wait for a cooler night to go for higher......i can taste 5.3, i know it's there.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ea1jyc
> 
> Quick crack above 5Ghz, i'll wait for a cooler night to go for higher......i can taste 5.3, i know it's there.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thank ye kindly


----------



## stubass

Abit extra with setFSB
http://valid.canardpc.com/msy0zw


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Abit extra with setFSB
> http://valid.canardpc.com/msy0zw


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Been quite a while since i had the spare time to play around with this stuff, but my rig didn't disappoint me this time.








http://valid.canardpc.com/fu8vhe

Though it didn't want to do it again


----------



## Archea47

http://valid.canardpc.com/cfp920

Passes IBT if I give it time to cool between rounds (H100i)


----------



## dopenerd420

Hope this gets me in!!









http://valid.canardpc.com/pgpw23


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> Been quite a while since i had the spare time to play around with this stuff, but my rig didn't disappoint me this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fu8vhe
> 
> Though it didn't want to do it again




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cfp920
> 
> Passes IBT if I give it time to cool between rounds (H100i)




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopenerd420*
> 
> Hope this gets me in!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pgpw23


----------



## Durvelle27

Do it have to be a CPU-Z validation link


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Do it have to be a CPU-Z validation link


Yes, according to the rules!


----------



## alancsalt

Yes it do..


----------



## Durvelle27

http://valid.canardpc.com/405j3a


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/405j3a
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















5th in class...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/405j3a


NICE!!

looks like I gotta try harder


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> NICE!!
> 
> looks like I gotta try harder


That's not my highest though. My highest is 5.GHz


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> That's not my highest though. My highest is 5.GHz


5. What?......


----------



## Durvelle27

Oops I meant 5.5GHz but I'll be going for 5.8GHz this weekend


----------



## FtW 420

Playing with a 4670k I got recently, still have to figure out how to get it higher since it doesn't like over 1.6V very much, but hit 6.3ghz there

http://valid.canardpc.com/3spz6r

Good low voltage chip. Boots & runs cinebench at 5.3Ghz 1.25V (cold at least, haven't tried air or water yet)


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Playing with a 4670k I got recently, still have to figure out how to get it higher since it doesn't like over 1.6V very much, but hit 6.3ghz there
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3spz6r
> 
> Good low voltage chip. Boots & runs cinebench at 5.3Ghz 1.25V (cold at least, haven't tried air or water yet)


Nice chip you got there senior


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Playing with a 4670k I got recently, still have to figure out how to get it higher since it doesn't like over 1.6V very much, but hit 6.3ghz there
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3spz6r
> 
> Good low voltage chip. Boots & runs cinebench at 5.3Ghz 1.25V (cold at least, haven't tried air or water yet)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sand3853

Fun little chip here to play with here while I wait for Kaveri... http://valid.canardpc.com/f6t7zf


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/llyyjn


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> Fun little chip here to play with here while I wait for Kaveri... http://valid.canardpc.com/f6t7zf
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/llyyjn


----------



## TheHommander

http://valid.canardpc.com/yuhk5t

Easy as pie.... I'll be going for the 6gHz club soon


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHommander*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/yuhk5t
> 
> Easy as pie.... I'll be going for the 6gHz club soon



















6GHz is a much harder pie to bake. You might need to add some LN2...


----------



## TheHommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6GHz is a much harder pie to bake. You might need to add some LN2...


Yes it is indeed... I'm probably gunna burn that pie, but hey... It'll be pretty sweet if it comes out crispy and yummy


----------



## Malcom28

I will join you soon


----------



## damric

I had a hell of a time keeping this chip from throttling despite cool temps.

http://valid.canardpc.com/tgtqir

http://valid.canardpc.com/tgtqir


----------



## Malcom28

FX 8350 5.4GHz








http://valid.canardpc.com/teq64p


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> I had a hell of a time keeping this chip from throttling despite cool temps.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tgtqir



















URL only please folks, those boxes don't work unless import images is unticked when posting.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28*
> 
> FX 8350 5.4GHz cool.gif
> http://valid.canardpc.com/teq64p


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28*
> 
> FX 8350 5.4GHz cool.gif
> http://valid.canardpc.com/teq64p


time to crank 5.5GHz out


----------



## Redshift 91

Validation link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/1imh55


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Validation link:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1imh55


----------



## TheBrowno

my FX4100 is running a 4017MHz (4 cores stable, under air) What sort of thermal output difference will it be getting that extra 1000MHz?

Also has anyone managed 5GHz under air?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBrowno*
> 
> my FX4100 is running a 4017MHz (4 cores stable, under air) What sort of thermal output difference will it be getting that extra 1000MHz?
> 
> Also has anyone managed 5GHz under air?


Not with a 4100 no AIr won't be possible but i have manged 5GHz on a A10-6800K on air



Also i don't think your board would be able to handle the volts needed for 5GHz


----------



## TheBrowno

oh yeah I forgot I posted my rig. Ok thanks anyway.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBrowno*
> 
> oh yeah I forgot I posted my rig. Ok thanks anyway.


Your welcome


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBrowno*
> 
> my FX4100 is running a 4017MHz (4 cores stable, under air) What sort of thermal output difference will it be getting that extra 1000MHz?
> 
> Also has anyone managed 5GHz under air?


I was able to run 4.5Ghz on a coolermaster air cooler with max temps in the mid 50s on my FX-4100, but it was a bit of a golden chip (then got a 4300, then a 8350 _non-golden, grrr_ + water, now looking for more







).


----------



## damric

My fx4100 at 5200MHz was on a hyper 212+ air cooler and on an msi 890fx board.


----------



## Doug2507

Updated one from me, been using it for benching so should be a little left in reserve for a higher validation! Ended up being restricted by IMC when benching ram. Apologies for the validation link as i've got everything disabled in XP. I'll re-submit when i'm back home next week if need be.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I want summer to end here.....too hot for me to go higher atm..supposed to be 37c today


----------



## alancsalt

Right off to Norway, Alaska or some such latitude..


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Right off to Norway, Alaska or some such latitude..


Go to Svalbard bit cold up there at -25C


----------



## PerspexPC

Hi Guys , I joined OC's a couple of days ago!! followed the guide here is my link!!









http://valid.canardpc.com/lr9cfl

thanks


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerspexPC*
> 
> Hi Guys , I joined OC's a couple of days ago!! followed the guide here is my link!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lr9cfl
> 
> thanks


<0.9V, what sort of witchcraft is this? My good 3570k needed 1.35 for 4.7GHz

Congrats on the OC.


----------



## PerspexPC

@Redshift 91 your not wrong at all I did notice that after hitting validate , I think I caught it as it was starting to calm down and Idle, the voltage is much higher than that 1.4 ish I think the final stable attempt was , highest I got it was 5.2 ghz but not very stable then I hit 1.502v base , so after reading I decided it maybe time to quit , my temp is a bit worrying too around 104oc


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerspexPC*
> 
> @Redshift 91 your not wrong at all I did notice that after hitting validate , I think I caught it as it was starting to calm down and Idle, the voltage is much higher than that 1.4 ish I think the final stable attempt was , highest I got it was 5.2 ghz but not very stable then I hit 1.502v base , so after reading I decided it maybe time to quit , my temp is a bit worrying too around 104oc


What cooling ?


----------



## PerspexPC

@Redshift 91

Corsair H80i - it's a small case though and a lot crammed in it !!

I followed the guide on here as best as I could but i wasn't sure about a few things

My mother board is the mini itx ASROCK z77e-itx so it well for a little board

Am I right in thinking that I should never of gone as high as 1.5v ? And by that I mean when it tells me that's the core voltage in cpuid hwmonitor ?? Once under load in prime ?
Also how come doesn't my computer shut down once the temps get high it Max's at 105oc then just seems to slow down ?

I don't have the option in the bios to set a voltage as stated in the final part of the guide unfortunately









I've settled it down to 5ghz now but I'm not even sure if I should leave it at that maybe go lower ?

Any advice or help you or anyone else can give is appreciated


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerspexPC*
> 
> @Redshift 91
> 
> Corsair H80i - it's a small case though and a lot crammed in it !!
> 
> I followed the guide on here as best as I could but i wasn't sure about a few things
> 
> My mother board is the mini itx ASROCK z77e-itx so it well for a little board
> 
> Am I right in thinking that I should never of gone as high as 1.5v ? And by that I mean when it tells me that's the core voltage in cpuid hwmonitor ?? Once under load in prime ?
> Also how come doesn't my computer shut down once the temps get high it Max's at 105oc then just seems to slow down ?
> 
> I don't have the option in the bios to set a voltage as stated in the final part of the guide unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've settled it down to 5ghz now but I'm not even sure if I should leave it at that maybe go lower ?
> 
> Any advice or help you or anyone else can give is appreciated


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerspexPC*
> 
> @Redshift 91 your not wrong at all I did notice that after hitting validate , I think I caught it as it was starting to calm down and Idle, the voltage is much higher than that 1.4 ish I think the final stable attempt was , highest I got it was 5.2 ghz but not very stable then I hit 1.502v base , so after reading I decided it maybe time to quit , my temp is a bit worrying too around 104oc


I was just about to guess that you had an H80, being that it cooled off so quickly after you loaded it, my 3570k was under an h80.

Unless you run it for a long time at 1.5v, you're okay. My good 3570k died at 1.35, but another OCN user has run his at 1.4 24/7 for the last year or so. I'm fairly conservative on volts because of my experience. I'd say, so long as you're under 1.45v, you shouldn't have big issues, if you notice drgredation, though, I advice you drop 200-300 MHz and drop at least .15V.

Just in case you're new like i was, you'll notice degradation when your cpu becomes unstable at speeds and volts that used to be stable. On the face of it, your cpu looks fine at 5GHz.

What's happening is that your cpu is seeing itself surpassing it's TJ max, and so it's throttling itself (slowing down) so it doesn't produce as much heat. From what I understand, if it thottles long enough, it will shut down. I've never experienced this because I've never let my cpu get over 90c (did a reflow on my 3930k).

Edit: I've seen a 3970x running at 1.6v. Benching and suicide runs at high voltage is okay, I wouldn't go any farther than your 1.5v run because of your temps. I doubt you've damaged your cpu in any way, yet.


----------



## Cyro999

You shouldn't have used 1.5v on an asrock z77 board imo. They're known to supply way more vcore than you set particularly at higher vcore (like 1.45 giving 1.55+)


----------



## PerspexPC

@Redshift 91
Thank you for explaining that to me I had a feeling looking at the frequency it was pushing its self back at times!

I think ill push it back to 4.8ghz and see how low I can get the voltage I've spent a fortune on this gaming rig don't want to have to buy another processor the wife will kill me haha


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerspexPC*
> 
> @Redshift 91
> Thank you for explaining that to me I had a feeling looking at the frequency it was pushing its self back at times!
> 
> I think ill push it back to 4.8ghz and see how low I can get the voltage I've spent a fortune on this gaming rig don't want to have to buy another processor the wife will kill me haha


That sounds like a reasonable decision, I'm not sure, but I think OCCT's avx linpack is the best way to test stability on Ivy bridge, and P95 is the best for Sandy. If anyone has better information that I do, please correct me on this.


----------



## PerspexPC

@Cyro999
Thanks for letting me know , I'm backing it down now voltage wise set at 4.8 ghz to see how low I can go
I'm at 1.344v at the moment not sure how low ill get


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Updated one from me, been using it for benching so should be a little left in reserve for a higher validation! Ended up being restricted by IMC when benching ram. Apologies for the validation link as i've got everything disabled in XP. I'll re-submit when i'm back home next week if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A validated URL is a condition of entry.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerspexPC*
> 
> Hi Guys , I joined OC's a couple of days ago!! followed the guide here is my link!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lr9cfl
> 
> thanks


----------



## Doug2507

NP, i'll post one Monday morning.


----------



## rkinslo

http://valid.canardpc.com/fncs0g

rkinslo


----------



## rkinslo

rkinslo


----------



## Doug2507

http://valid.canardpc.com/c9qw77


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/c9qw77


2820 c9 memory, nice extra touch for the validation!


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 2820 c9 memory, nice extra touch for the validation!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/c9qw77


Whats up with your gfx card?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkinslo*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fncs0g
> 
> rkinslo




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/c9qw77


----------



## ramenspazz

http://valid.canardpc.com/rhzva1 Hope i make it


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Whats up with your gfx card?


Don't think i had a driver installed at the time....


----------



## azanimefan

http://valid.canardpc.com/qhdxja

haha! didn't think this cpu would make it with my issues getting to 4.8ghz...

btw: the submitted by is the cpu in my sig... not sure if that's what i was supposed to do or not. could resubmit with my account name instead if i have to.


----------



## windyes

windyes
2600K 5226.71MHz 1.568V
http://valid.canardpc.com/d26qtb


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Don't think i had a driver installed at the time....


Nice to see another water cooled triple 180mm FT02.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Nice to see another water cooled triple 180mm FT02.


Cracking case but preferred my TJ07 for WC. Do quite like having a 540 rad in there though!

New validation&#8230;.

http://valid.canardpc.com/k7wr1t


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Finally got together the determination to overclocking the Ol' FX-4170 sitting on my desktop...

http://valid.canardpc.com/hqjdys

UPDATE: http://valid.canardpc.com/frwck8
Got it to go even further!

Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/2h24il
Even further!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenspazz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rhzva1 Hope i make it




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qhdxja
> 
> haha! didn't think this cpu would make it with my issues getting to 4.8ghz...
> 
> btw: the submitted by is the cpu in my sig... not sure if that's what i was supposed to do or not. could resubmit with my account name instead if i have to.



Need "azanimefan" where your val has "Radiation King Mk II"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windyes*
> 
> windyes
> 2600K 5226.71MHz 1.568V
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d26qtb




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> Nice to see another water cooled triple 180mm FT02.
> 
> 
> 
> Cracking case but preferred my TJ07 for WC. Do quite like having a 540 rad in there though!
> 
> New validation&#8230;.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/k7wr1t
Click to expand...



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> Finally got together the determination to overclocking the Ol' FX-4170 sitting on my desktop...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hqjdys
> 
> UPDATE: http://valid.canardpc.com/frwck8
> Got it to go even further!
> 
> Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/2h24il
> Even further!


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Need "azanimefan" where your val has "Radiation King Mk II"


ok. i figured as much; here you are.

http://valid.canardpc.com/k9t53p

=D


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Need "azanimefan" where your val has "Radiation King Mk II"
> 
> 
> 
> ok. i figured as much; here you are.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/k9t53p
> 
> =D
Click to expand...


----------



## azanimefan

sweet, now to climb the rankings... this chip has a lot more under the hood then this.


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Squeezed a little bit more out using the FSB instead of the Multi, not much though...

http://valid.canardpc.com/h8lai8


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Got another 50mhz out of her

http://valid.canardpc.com/w2n68q
Hoping to get more


----------



## jassilamba

I was almost ready to give up, but finally got it stable:

http://valid.canardpc.com/7jhl4r


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> Got another 50mhz out of her
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/w2n68q
> Hoping to get more




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> I was almost ready to give up, but finally got it stable:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7jhl4r


----------



## azanimefan

http://valid.canardpc.com/7vwn4x

BAM! and there we are!

3 hours of work... and some very dangerous temps (56C idle!)... but 5.3ghz at 1.55 vcore

=D

can't claim it's much more stable then loading into windows and working fine under light loads but there we are. makes me wish i had invested in a custom loop... cause this chip probably could run do a day to day 5.1ghz-5.2ghz on a better cooler; as it is it's riding the edge of sanity doing 5.0ghz on my h100 (perfectly stable at 1.45vcore; the temps however... a little too high under load to make me happy)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7vwn4x
> 
> BAM! and there we are!
> 
> 3 hours of work... and some very dangerous temps (56C idle!)... but 5.3ghz at 1.55 vcore
> 
> =D
> 
> can't claim it's much more stable then loading into windows and working fine under light loads but there we are. makes me wish i had invested in a custom loop... cause this chip probably could run do a day to day 5.1ghz-5.2ghz on a better cooler; as it is it's riding the edge of sanity doing 5.0ghz on my h100 (perfectly stable at 1.45vcore; the temps however... a little too high under load to make me happy)


----------



## stubass

I am quite happy with this








http://valid.canardpc.com/slw60s


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I am quite happy with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/slw60s


----------



## stubass

Thanks salty
best chip i have had so far


----------



## USFORCES

980x @ 5130.06

http://valid.canardpc.com/941i0x


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> 980x @ 5130.06
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/941i0x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Need "USFORCES" where your val has "US", sir.


----------



## USFORCES

Really Submitted by US | 2013-12-30 12:33:52 isn't good enough with a screen shot,


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club


----------



## USFORCES

Cool, wasn't like some big record anyhow, lol


----------



## ginger_nuts

A small update, but better voltage. I have a feeling I might be able to get higher still









http://valid.canardpc.com/xjhl9t


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> A small update, but better voltage. I have a feeling I might be able to get higher still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xjhl9t


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> A small update, but better voltage. I have a feeling I might be able to get higher still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xjhl9t


Crank that chip!!! Man that's some low volts and your getting 5.2ghz.


----------



## USFORCES

http://valid.canardpc.com/yimxhk


----------



## Tighesofly

I'm Assuming you post the link here? :http://valid.canardpc.com/4c2085


----------



## chalas

So, I came to check how easy it was to get a FX-9370 to run at 5 GHZ and saw that there isn't any 2500k in this club. I will submit my validated score http://valid.canardpc.com/mg12v3

So, now, to my question how easy is it to get a FX-9370 to run at 5 GHZ? or should I just get the FX-9590?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalas*
> 
> So, I came to check how easy it was to get a FX-9370 to run at 5 GHZ and saw that there isn't any 2500k in this club. I will submit my validated score http://valid.canardpc.com/mg12v3
> 
> So, now, to my question how easy is it to get a FX-9370 to run at 5 GHZ? or should I just get the FX-9590?


Click the 1155 SB tab & scroll down, there are 200+ 2500k submissions.


----------



## chalas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Click the 1155 SB tab & scroll down, there are 200+ 2500k submissions.


Oh, lol, my bad.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/yimxhk




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tighesofly*
> 
> I'm Assuming you post the link here? :http://valid.canardpc.com/4c2085




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalas*
> 
> So, I came to check how easy it was to get a FX-9370 to run at 5 GHZ and saw that there isn't any 2500k in this club. I will submit my validated score http://valid.canardpc.com/mg12v3
> 
> So, now, to my question how easy is it to get a FX-9370 to run at 5 GHZ? or should I just get the FX-9590?


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalas*
> 
> So, I came to check how easy it was to get a FX-9370 to run at 5 GHZ and saw that there isn't any 2500k in this club. I will submit my validated score http://valid.canardpc.com/mg12v3
> 
> So, now, to my question how easy is it to get a FX-9370 to run at 5 GHZ? or should I just get the FX-9590?


Get the 8350, same chip different clock, plus it's cheaper and their will be less headaches of finding a board that supports the FX 9xxx series massive stock TDP.


----------



## Yeroon

I'd like to join the club. http://valid.canardpc.com/6ppp5n

CPU-Z validation link

Not tested for stability, its not staying there anyways. Richland is quite easy to get the 5ghz, took me no time at all.


----------



## chalas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> Get the 8350, same chip different clock, plus it's cheaper and their will be less headaches of finding a board that supports the FX 9xxx series massive stock TDP.


Are you telling me that if I get a AMD FX-8350, OC it to 5GHZ I'll be able to compete with a i7-4960X? http://www.extremetech.com/computing/170023-amd-vs-intel-the-ultimate-gaming-showdown-5ghz-fx-9590-vs-i7-4960x/2

Are there any benchmarks?


----------



## chalas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalas*
> 
> Are you telling me that if I get a AMD FX-8350, OC it to 5GHZ I'll be able to compete with a i7-4960X? http://www.extremetech.com/computing/170023-amd-vs-intel-the-ultimate-gaming-showdown-5ghz-fx-9590-vs-i7-4960x/2
> 
> Are there any benchmarks?


I found them.

AMD FX 9590 CB 9.0 @ 5.20
http://amdfx.blogspot.com/2013/06/amd-fx-9590-vs-amd-fx-9650-vs-intel.html

AMD FX-8350 CB 8.93 @ 5.20
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_fx8350/images/vishera_10.htm

Very impressive. Is this hard to achieve?


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalas*
> 
> I found them.
> 
> AMD FX 9590 CB 9.0 @ 5.20
> http://amdfx.blogspot.com/2013/06/amd-fx-9590-vs-amd-fx-9650-vs-intel.html
> 
> AMD FX-8350 CB 8.93 @ 5.20
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_fx8350/images/vishera_10.htm
> 
> Very impressive. Is this hard to achieve?


Personally wouldn't trust the first one, it is literally a 'fan boy' page, could be forged results.

The highest I ever got on my FX-6300 was 4.9Ghz, so it could be hard to get, but it could not...
It all really depends on the "Chip lottery" as they say on what voltages you are going to need to achieve said frequency.

I've seen a lot of guys on here with their 8350's pushed to 5Ghz, so there will be plenty of help when/if you need it.

Right now I'm benching Bulldozer vs Sandy Bridge-E(HTT disabled) and found some interesting results in Heaven 3.0.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> Personally wouldn't trust the first one, it is literally a 'fan boy' page, could be forged results.
> 
> The highest I ever got on my FX-6300 was 4.9Ghz, so it could be hard to get, but it could not...
> It all really depends on the "Chip lottery" as they say on what voltages you are going to need to achieve said frequency.
> 
> I've seen a lot of guys on here with their 8350's pushed to 5Ghz, so there will be plenty of help when/if you need it.
> 
> Right now I'm benching Bulldozer vs Sandy Bridge-E(HTT disabled) and found some interesting results in Heaven 3.0.


Reminds me of my FX 6300. Byt at 4.9Ghz, damn it heats up badly.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalas*
> 
> I found them.
> 
> AMD FX 9590 CB 9.0 @ 5.20
> http://amdfx.blogspot.com/2013/06/amd-fx-9590-vs-amd-fx-9650-vs-intel.html
> 
> AMD FX-8350 CB 8.93 @ 5.20
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_fx8350/images/vishera_10.htm
> 
> Very impressive. Is this hard to achieve?


Depends on board and cooling


----------



## geheugensteun

Managed to get 5Ghz with a FX-6300 on 24/7 build.

I hope my settings can guide some of you folks who wish to score a higher clock.









What I did:
Setting ultiplier as high as possible without crashing. Then I tickled the FSB and put it 4mhz higher. Haven't tried any higher, my primary aim was to reach 5Ghz and it has been achieved.

What board and cooling did I use?
A 4+2 phase mobo combined with a 30 bucks cooler.

Material used:




CPU-Z validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/k0t56j


----------



## Wirerat

installed a H110 today. Here is my 24/7 clock

http://valid.canardpc.com/fm5f06


----------



## chalas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Depends on board and cooling


Yeah. I'm still debating whether to pull the trigger or wait. I reckon I would only see a speed upgrade on multicore applications vs my 5GHZ I5


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalas*
> 
> Yeah. I'm still debating whether to pull the trigger or wait. I reckon I would only see a speed upgrade on multicore applications vs my 5GHZ I5


With your current setup I dont think moving to AMD would be an upgrade. Side grade at best. 5ghz 2500k is still very good.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geheugensteun*
> 
> Managed to get 5Ghz with a FX-6300 on 24/7 build.
> 
> I hope my settings can guide some of you folks who wish to score a higher clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did:
> Setting ultiplier as high as possible without crashing. Then I tickled the FSB and put it 4mhz higher. Haven't tried any higher, my primary aim was to reach 5Ghz and it has been achieved.
> 
> What board and cooling did I use?
> A 4+2 phase mobo combined with a 30 bucks cooler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Material used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z validation
> http://valid.canardpc.com/k0t56j




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> installed a H110 today. Here is my 24/7 clock
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fm5f06


----------



## Yeroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


missed mine? (Post #5720)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeroon*
> 
> I'd like to join the club. http://valid.canardpc.com/6ppp5n
> 
> CPU-Z validation link
> 
> Not tested for stability, its not staying there anyways. Richland is quite easy to get the 5ghz, took me no time at all.


----------



## chalas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> With your current setup I dont think moving to AMD would be an upgrade. Side grade at best. 5ghz 2500k is still very good.


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

And I have started to OC my Ol' 6300 as well over the holidays. I got this validation right here. But only on 4 Cores, my 3&4th core seem to be bunk or something, even at 1.65v it still wasn't hitting it. Anyhow, will probably try for more Mhz a little later.

http://valid.canardpc.com/m3w0sf


----------



## Ricwin

I managed to reach a stable 4.9GHz on my old (and very budget) Asus M5A97 board. Replaced that with a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and finally broke that 5.0GHz barrier.

http://valid.canardpc.com/t8x6nl

http://valid.canardpc.com/t8x6nl


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> And I have started to OC my Ol' 6300 as well over the holidays. I got this validation right here. But only on 4 Cores, my 3&4th core seem to be bunk or something, even at 1.65v it still wasn't hitting it. Anyhow, will probably try for more Mhz a little later.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/m3w0sf




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> I managed to reach a stable 4.9GHz on my old (and very budget) Asus M5A97 board. Replaced that with a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and finally broke that 5.0GHz barrier.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/t8x6nl
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/t8x6nl


----------



## cssorkinman

Fx-9370 5740 mhz 1.672 volts 8 core validation- MSI 990 FXA GD-80 V2 H-100

http://valid.canardpc.com/s04jcj

While I'm here A-10 6800k 5098 mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/k5iix3


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fx-9370 5740 mhz 1.672 volts 8 core validation- MSI 990 FXA GD-80 V2 H-100
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/s04jcj



























Quote:


> While I'm here A-10 6800k 5098 mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/k5iix3



Need "cssorkinman" where your val has "HTPC-PC".


----------



## Angrychair

wish i could join this club, but it's not happening with my 3570k, tops out at 4.8 with 1.55v, running 4.7 24/7 with 1.45


----------



## Cyro999

I validated 5.0 on less voltage than 4.8 stable i believe


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> wish i could join this club, but it's not happening with my 3570k, tops out at 4.8 with 1.55v, running 4.7 24/7 with 1.45


Have you tried with less core's active? Thought I'm not sure if it's against the rules to validate without all core's.


----------



## alancsalt

Not all cores have to be active.


----------



## rts2468

http://valid.canardpc.com/sbbnjj

Just got to 5.016Ghz from my FX-6300. About to run 3D Mark.


----------



## rts2468




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rts2468*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sbbnjj
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sbbnjj
> 
> Just got to 5.016Ghz from my FX-6300. About to run 3D Mark.



(When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.
*Need "rts2468" where your val has "RTS-PC"*.


----------



## USFORCES

980x @ 5.2GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/9yqw1c

This will probably be my last entry with the 980X ordering an Asus Black IV today


----------



## rkinslo

rkinslo

http://valid.canardpc.com/ld27sh


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> 980x @ 5.2GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9yqw1c
> 
> This will probably be my last entry with the 980X ordering an Asus Black IV today




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkinslo*
> 
> rkinslo
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ld27sh


----------



## szeged

szeged - i7 4930k @ 5.1 (5098.81 because of cpuz bug, still over 5 though lol)

http://valid.canardpc.com/hnjanj


----------



## rh pc

5Ghz @ 1.53V... 60 Celsius on AX 360 water cooling setup.









http://valid.canardpc.com/6bkxhf


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> szeged - i7 4930k @ 5.1 (5098.81 because of cpuz bug, still over 5 though lol)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hnjanj




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rh pc*
> 
> 5Ghz @ 1.53V... 60 Celsius on AX 360 water cooling setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6bkxhf


----------



## rkinslo

rkinslo

3960x 5103

http://valid.canardpc.com/shpddx


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkinslo*
> 
> rkinslo
> 
> 3960x 5103
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/shpddx


----------



## rkinslo

rkinslo

New Frequency on my 3960x 5149.93 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/vg0eib


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkinslo*
> 
> rkinslo
> 
> New Frequency on my 3960x 5149.93 MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vg0eib











Just need more cold...


----------



## Roy360

Will try again after I get a video card.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try again after I get a video card.


Close, you could try bumping the bclk a tad to validate


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try again after I get a video card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Close, you could try bumping the bclk a tad to validate


When you do hit the 5Ghz don't forget to have your username at OCN on the validation, I see you have ROG on that one & that would be rejected.


----------



## miklkit

Well, let's see how this goes.

http://valid.canardpc.com/3wxxr2


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, let's see how this goes.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3wxxr2


Probably as far as mine








http://valid.canardpc.com/gjzm76


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, let's see how this goes.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3wxxr2




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, let's see how this goes.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3wxxr2
> 
> 
> 
> Probably as far as mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gjzm76
Click to expand...


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Awesomesauce


----------



## szeged

btw alan you put me down under the 3930ks, i got a 4930k


----------



## hotrod717

hotrod717 4930k - 5.05ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/290cdz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> btw alan you put me down under the 3930ks, i got a 4930k




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> hotrod717 4930k - 5.05ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/290cdz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## RickRockerr

Updated: http://valid.canardpc.com/qm9xj5
I'm working it to 5.4Ghz








Have anyone same problem with cpu-z as i do? It doesn't show right voltages. It always shows idle voltage @ 0.9V and no matter how far you go it shows that max voltage is somewhere near 1.2V.
My real load Volts were really 1.42V


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Updated: http://valid.canardpc.com/qm9xj5
> I'm working it to 5.4Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have anyone same problem with cpu-z as i do? It doesn't show right voltages. It always shows idle voltage @ 0.9V and no matter how far you go it shows that max voltage is somewhere near 1.2V.
> My real load Volts were really 1.42V


----------



## Schmuckley

in fer..where's stubby with other chip?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Updated: http://valid.canardpc.com/qm9xj5
> I'm working it to 5.4Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have anyone same problem with cpu-z as i do? It doesn't show right voltages. It always shows idle voltage @ 0.9V and no matter how far you go it shows that max voltage is somewhere near 1.2V.
> My real load Volts were really 1.42V


Did you pop the lid on this one and go direct die? Or are you going to play it safe with this one?


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Did you pop the lid on this one and go direct die? Or are you going to play it safe with this one?


Delidded but with IHS atm. Going to direct die again when I get my clp


----------



## cssorkinman

cssorkinman 8350 5518mhz 1.68 volts custom loop

http://valid.canardpc.com/cdlrpz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman 8350 5518mhz 1.68 volts custom loop
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cdlrpz


----------



## jameyscott

Bought a 3930k from a friend and he said it could do 4.6 at 1.34. I threw some voltage at it and this happened.

Jameyscott 3930k 5047mhz 1.41v custom water loop

http://valid.canardpc.com/5jtz78

I'm so used to Haswell that I figure I am doing something wrong... I guess I should read the guide on how to actually overclock SB-e so I don't blow this chip up. XD


----------



## miicand

miicand 3820 5040MHz 1.504 Volts

http://valid.canardpc.com/53k2md

I pushed it a little bit more.









5054.32 MHz 1.552 Volts
http://valid.canardpc.com/zts0ra


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/h7a8ex . Stock but its 5k.







. Will c were it stays stable..


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenGoblinGHz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/h7a8ex . Stock but its 5k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Will c were it stays stable..


At least OC it a little. It is an "Overclocking" thread.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Bought a 3930k from a friend and he said it could do 4.6 at 1.34. I threw some voltage at it and this happened.
> 
> Jameyscott 3930k 5047mhz 1.41v custom water loop
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5jtz78
> 
> I'm so used to Haswell that I figure I am doing something wrong... I guess I should read the guide on how to actually overclock SB-e so I don't blow this chip up. XD



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miicand*
> 
> miicand 3820 5040MHz 1.504 Volts
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/53k2md
> 
> I pushed it a little bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5054.32 MHz 1.552 Volts
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zts0ra




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenGoblinGHz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/h7a8ex . Stock but its 5k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Will c were it stays stable..


AMD FX-9590 Eight-Core Average CPU Mark
Description: Socket: AM3+, Clockspeed: 4.7 GHz, Turbo Speed: 5.0 GHz, No of Cores: 4 (2 logical cores per physical), Max TDP: 220 W

It's a 5GHz Overclock thread though, _not_ a 5GHz _stock_.... and Intel dummy that I am, I didn't realise this was a 5GHz chip...We do want to see at least some overclock.....

5015.84 MHz (25 * 200.63 MHz)
5117.14 MHz (25.5 * 200.67 MHz)
5117.07 MHz (25.5 * 199.24 MHz)
Is it multiplier only?


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

Btw. that 1. validation with fx9590 is oc allrdy. Its Turbo off ,5k, busspeed raises a bit above ,because of earlier oc tests so 5015 is actually oc'd , here's 5.4 http://valid.canardpc.com/m8pfg0 . Just a multiplier raise here. Seems to be stable max 5.4 (ran prime,occt,marks...). Usin Multigpu configuration so my MOSFET heat is a bit of a problem. I should reach 6k with this chip when I'll get the rest of my parts. Atm. Got a spare Alphacool pump and just got EK's block for Formula-Z ..willc,will c..

For comparison my mrs rig from spare-parts + my "old" fx8350 runs @ 4.9GHz (AIO kuhler1220)
My fx8150 is stable 5.1
fx9590 still bit of a mystery how far can I go.
Been using stock clocks when playin (all voltages lowered thou..)

Fyi. All chips are cooled with AIO's : Tested/got kuhler h60,kuhler 1220, CM seidon 120, seidon 240 and Eisberg 240

(customer demand







)


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

sorry for double post...cant seem to find were to delete this post.

Well...

Gonna OC 1x fx4300 and fx6350 next.

After those I can really focus more on my own rig and the fx9590 chip.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenGoblinGHz*
> 
> Btw. that 1. validation with fx9590 is oc allrdy. Its Turbo off ,5k, busspeed raises a bit above ,because of earlier oc tests so 5015 is actually oc'd , here's 5.4 http://valid.canardpc.com/m8pfg0 . Just a multiplier raise here. Seems to be stable max 5.4 (ran prime,occt,marks...). Usin Multigpu configuration so my MOSFET heat is a bit of a problem. I should reach 6k with this chip when I'll get the rest of my parts. Atm. Got a spare Alphacool pump and just got EK's block for Formula-Z ..willc,will c..
> 
> For comparison my mrs rig from spare-parts + my "old" fx8350 runs @ 4.9GHz (AIO kuhler1220)
> My fx8150 is stable 5.1
> fx9590 still bit of a mystery how far can I go.
> Been using stock clocks when playin (all voltages lowered thou..)
> 
> Fyi. All chips are cooled with AIO's : Tested/got kuhler h60,kuhler 1220, CM seidon 120, seidon 240 and Eisberg 240
> 
> (customer demand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



















Much better. Now even an Intel owner (like me) can see it is overclocked..


----------



## Alatar

http://valid.canardpc.com/nwpce1


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/nwpce1


----------



## soulbytes

http://valid.canardpc.com/q048wp

Mine here









cheers


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/q048wp
> 
> Mine here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


4998.83 won't qualify, have to go a touch higher on the bclk, or wait for cpu-z to show at least 5000.00 when it is bouncing the frequency around a bit.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/q048wp
> 
> Mine here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 4998.83 won't qualify, have to go a touch higher on the bclk, or wait for cpu-z to show at least 5000.00 when it is bouncing the frequency around a bit.
Click to expand...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Sign me up Scotty!









http://valid.canardpc.com/8651ke


----------



## soulbytes

wooot here it is







hope this enough .. count me please







thanks.
51ghz less
http://valid.canardpc.com/raqf0d


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> wooot here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this enough .. count me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.
> 51ghz less
> http://valid.canardpc.com/raqf0d


51GHz

Wow


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> wooot here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this enough .. count me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.
> 51ghz less
> http://valid.canardpc.com/raqf0d
> 
> 
> 
> 51GHz
> 
> Wow
Click to expand...

Wow indeed.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Sign me up Scotty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8651ke




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> wooot here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this enough .. count me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.
> 51ghz less
> http://valid.canardpc.com/raqf0d


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulbytes*
> 
> wooot here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this enough .. count me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.
> 51ghz less
> http://valid.canardpc.com/raqf0d


Dang! Is that stable? That is pretty low voltage for that speed!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dang! Is that stable? That is pretty low voltage for that speed!


Likely not stable, and 1.475vid = 1.495 load = very very death soon


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dang! Is that stable? That is pretty low voltage for that speed!
> 
> 
> 
> Likely not stable, and 1.475vid = 1.495 load = very very death soon
Click to expand...

Would be pretty golden if it was...

I just checked the first post. There really are not many FM2 chips on the list, just some A-10s. I just built a new HTPC, I might nuke this little A6, and see if I can get it on there as the only A6.


----------



## chobitz

Can I join the club









http://valid.canardpc.com/g5t73k

This 5.1G was an accident tho


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chobitz*
> 
> Can I join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/g5t73k


If that is fully stable I envy you.


----------



## soulbytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Likely not stable, and 1.475vid = 1.495 load = very very death soon


Supp bro Cyro .. yeah this one is not on test at all . surely i can guarantee this one is not stable tho ... and i dont have enough cooling to handle the speed







..


----------



## soulbytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If that is fully stable I envy you.


WOW! its golden if its stable.


----------



## szeged

49c at idle lol, have fun @ load.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chobitz*
> 
> Can I join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/g5t73k
> 
> This 5.1G was an accident tho




























Stability is not a requirement.


----------



## inedenimadam

Does this make me the first A6?

http://valid.canardpc.com/cnyida


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Does this make me the first A6?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cnyida
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Yes!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Does this make me the first A6?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cnyida
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!
Click to expand...

Sweet! This is my first AMD CPU. No voltage control in BIOS, & BCLK is always .05ish lower than it gets set, so it was a bit of a pain.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *Stability is not a requirement.*


And that is the fun part


----------



## Oxside

Here ya go
http://valid.canardpc.com/dxcw20


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oxside*
> 
> Here ya go
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dxcw20


----------



## ginger_nuts

Don't know if it just me or not, but the table in the first pageseems to be missing









It seems if I am not signed into my Google account I can't see the doc's


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Don't know if it just me or not, but the table in the first pageseems to be missing


Prolly just you LoooL









Howsit goin there Gnuts ?

Hope youve got a/c at your joint a tad warm down there eh mate


----------



## ginger_nuts

All going well now









My family and I have been camping in the lounge room, but thankfully it is cooler now, only 30 odd. It has been that warm that I have had my PC off for nearly the entire week


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All going well now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My family and I have been camping in the lounge room, but thankfully it is cooler now, only 30 odd. It has been that warm that I have had my PC off for nearly the entire week


Had a couple of scorchers last few weeks , but nothing as high and consistant as what youve been getting , but very humid . Leaves me a sweaty mess at work LoL


----------



## Alatar

You guys and your 30C...


----------



## szeged

it was 0c in my house when i woke up today and surprise surprise the gf stole all the blankets at night....again.


----------



## Alatar

25C in the house.

-15C outside during the day.


----------



## jameyscott

I try to keep it a balmy 15c in my office. T shirt and shorts. Just have a small space heater under my desk to keep my feet warm.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 25C in the house.
> 
> -15C outside during the day.


-6°C outside and 15°C in the house


----------



## Minotaurtoo

it got down to 6C in my house a week or so ago... I took advantage and found out what voltage it took to make 5ghz stable on my cpu and then ran some benchmarks... I wasn't really that impressed... still couldn't cross the 10000 point mark in 3dmark 11 not sure why... maybe I should have tried using a bus clock method instead of just multi... but my best scores ever was in the 4.6 - 4.8 range using some wild combination of multi and bus clock.... if I had more time to fool with it I'd figure it out, but my cooling just isn't up to the task... once temps reached 14C in the room I started seeing core temps pass 65C quick so I had to stop... looking into some serious water cooling soon... the maybe I'll be able to play some more

edit: by "stable" I mean passing 20 runs of IBT AVX on standard... and when it passes that it usually will pass prime 95 for as long as I can stand to not use my pc ... but I've never left prime running overnight so I can't say it would pass it all the way through... when I get better cooling I'll be sure to compare to see.


----------



## Reuma

http://valid.canardpc.com/67yvda

Count me in


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> it got down to 6C in my house a week or so ago... I took advantage and found out what voltage it took to make 5ghz stable on my cpu and then ran some benchmarks... I wasn't really that impressed... still couldn't cross the 10000 point mark in 3dmark 11 not sure why... maybe I should have tried using a bus clock method instead of just multi... but my best scores ever was in the 4.6 - 4.8 range using some wild combination of multi and bus clock.... if I had more time to fool with it I'd figure it out, but my cooling just isn't up to the task... once temps reached 14C in the room I started seeing core temps pass 65C quick so I had to stop... looking into some serious water cooling soon... the maybe I'll be able to play some more
> 
> edit: by "stable" I mean passing 20 runs of IBT AVX on standard... and when it passes that it usually will pass prime 95 for as long as I can stand to not use my pc ... but I've never left prime running overnight so I can't say it would pass it all the way through... when I get better cooling I'll be sure to compare to see.


To get better scores on MK 11 try o/clocking your vga cards a tad more . Custom water cooling is essential for the hexenbeast . Dont be tight about it


----------



## cssorkinman

cssorkinman A-10 6800k 5507 mhz 1.592 volts water cooling : http://valid.canardpc.com/60sz1m


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> To get better scores on MK 11 try o/clocking your vga cards a tad more . Custom water cooling is essential for the hexenbeast . Dont be tight about it


I'm trying to decide between a 4x120 radiator or a 3x140... 4x140 is a tad to long to fit in the available space... I actually thought about making a fan sandwich out or two radiators... I would be thinking of putting out two radiators separately but I don't have room for it... it would have to be a sandwich or nothing.

oh, and my video card maxes out at 1210mhz for the locked 1.25 volts... so I can't get much more score there...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/67yvda
> 
> Count me in



Sorry, but your validation does not show your OCN username as required..
If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.

(When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman A-10 6800k 5507 mhz 1.592 volts water cooling : http://valid.canardpc.com/60sz1m


----------



## marc0053

Here's mine:
http://valid.canardpc.com/d7bwle


----------



## Reuma

http://valid.canardpc.com/z1ct52

Here it is, sry I completely forgot about the username.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Here's mine:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d7bwle




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/z1ct52
> 
> Here it is, sry I completely forgot about the username.


----------



## Blue Dragon

http://valid.canardpc.com/nze6uu


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Dragon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/nze6uu


----------



## haritos14

Here's mine:
AMD FX-8350
ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0
CORSAIR VENGEANCE 2X4GB 8-8-8-24

http://valid.canardpc.com/z5unmr


----------



## Alatar

Needs a CPU-Z validation with your OCN username in it.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 25C in the house.
> 
> -15C outside during the day.
> 
> 
> 
> -6°C outside and 15°C in the house
Click to expand...

28C outside, 30C in the house.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> Here's mine:
> AMD FX-8350
> ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0
> CORSAIR VENGEANCE 2X4GB 8-8-8-24
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Needs a CPU-Z validation with your OCN username in it.

Sorry, but your validation does not show your OCN username as required..
If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.

(When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)


----------



## haritos14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 28C outside, 30C in the house.


20C in the house.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Needs a CPU-Z validation with your OCN username in it.


how to make CPU-Z validation with your OCN username in it?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> 20C in the house.
> how to make CPU-Z validation with your OCN username in it?


Download CPU-Z, run it and then do this:


----------



## haritos14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Download CPU-Z, run it and then do this:


thank you very much


----------



## Mandalore

Here is my 4930k an 5004ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/7acjv3


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandalore*
> 
> Here is my 4930k an 5004ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7acjv3


WOW! congrats on such a good clocker at low voltage.
What batch number is that?


----------



## Mandalore

How do I check the batch number.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandalore*
> 
> How do I check the batch number.


it would be on the cpu box or back of cpu chip


----------



## Mandalore

The batch#3330B449


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandalore*
> 
> The batch#3330B449


Oh and welcome to OCN








don't forget to put your rig in your sig:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_20


----------



## Mandalore

Thank you for all the help


----------



## Doug2507

Nice OC but what the hell is going on with your RAM?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Here's an update from me









http://valid.canardpc.com/tw1cy4


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Nice OC but what the hell is going on with your RAM?


Throw all the ram onto the motherboard!


----------



## USFORCES

4960x @ 5010
http://valid.canardpc.com/1nt8dq


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> 28C outside, 30C in the house.


8pm here and a very balmy 29c outside with thunda storm here soonish........
Thus concludes another MADMAN weather report LoooL


----------



## USFORCES

It's cold here got to keep an eye out for ice crystals in my loop


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> It's cold here got to keep an eye out for ice crystals in my loop


Easy fix. Increase voltage.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> It's cold here got to keep an eye out for ice crystals in my loop


LoooL ive gotta make sure my water dont evaporate


----------



## Anthropolis

Hi, my name's Anthropolis and I like long walks on the beach and... Well I feel very late to this party, but I've had the FX-9370 for a couple months (see my lengthy review here if interested) and I've had some time to get to know it. I must say it is more complicated and moody than a teenage prom queen lol.

This isn't the fastest I've had it, but this is the most recent kinda-stable:
5053.39 MHz (23 * 219.71 MHz)
http://valid.canardpc.com/638x5x


It will go higher, but stability goes way down, and it's a lottery of when it wants to play nice hah.
Here's a quick snap of it going higher, I'll get some more validations up in a bit.


----------



## Anthropolis

Ah, here's a couple more runs I just did. The 5.2 is the absolute fastest I have been able to get the FX-9370 yet, and I am very surprised that it got that high. In both cases, the RAM, NB, and HT are underclocked a bit.

Here's 5145.6 MHz (23 * 223.72 MHz)
http://valid.canardpc.com/njvml0


And here's the highest yet, and probably the limit of my chip since it locks up quickly:
5210.35 MHz (23.5 * 221.72 MHz)
http://valid.canardpc.com/jamwnz


----------



## Doug2507

Update for the same chip as previous before it's shelved&#8230;..

4770K - [email protected] - Water



http://valid.canardpc.com/ey3tnq


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> 4960x @ 5010
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1nt8dq




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Ah, here's a couple more runs I just did. The 5.2 is the absolute fastest I have been able to get the FX-9370 yet, and I am very surprised that it got that high. In both cases, the RAM, NB, and HT are underclocked a bit.
> 
> And here's the highest yet, and probably the limit of my chip since it locks up quickly:
> 5210.35 MHz (23.5 * 221.72 MHz)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jamwnz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Update for the same chip as previous before it's shelved&#8230;..
> 
> 4770K - [email protected] - Water
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ey3tnq



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here's an update from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tw1cy4




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandalore*
> 
> Here is my 4930k an 5004ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7acjv3


----------



## USFORCES

Thanks alancsalt


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Update for the same chip as previous before it's shelved&#8230;..
> 
> 4770K - [email protected] - Water
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ey3tnq


Stop teasing me with your chips D:


----------



## Doug2507

Haha, that's still the same one. Tried the new one today and it's not good enough to stay. (still a 5.2 sub 1.4v though&#8230


----------



## Cyro999

Does that mean that you can flip it for an affordable price?









And is that valid, or stable?


----------



## Alatar

*cough*

someone say something about good haswell chips?


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Does that mean that you can flip it for an affordable price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And is that valid, or stable?


That was valid. Just ran wprime/SPi32M 50/48 2800C9 tight 2.15/1.35/1.35 for a quick check... pass. Could do with a delid for ambient so not stressing any further.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Does that mean that you can flip it for an affordable price?


Would love me some 5g's on air (could do that even without delid, ht off)


----------



## p5ych00n5

I'll just leave this here
http://valid.canardpc.com/hm6tiu


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> I'll just leave this here
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hm6tiu


Not bad.....not bad at all.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> I'll just leave this here
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hm6tiu


----------



## Roy360

can anyone offer me any tips?

I got my 3570k to 4.8Ghz with a vcore around ~1.2 and LLC @ 50%, stable for over a week

Yet I can only boot 5GHz if I set the vcore to auto and LLC to 100% . On auto(system still not stable) the voltage will peak around 1.45V. BUt when I set a manually vcore of 1.5GHz, I get bsod.

Do I need to play with other voltages besides Vcore? Maybe I should increase PLL above 1.7000?

According to my Mobo's sensors my CPU temps cap out at 60 degrees on full load. Which means my core temps are probably around 50,70,70, 60

Going to have my younger brother de-lid my CPU in his high-school engineering class. Hopefully that will help me reach 5GHz


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not bad.....not bad at all.


Gonna try for 5.5


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Gonna try for 5.5


As am I when I get the time for it









Good luck!


----------



## Anthropolis

I worked awhile today for 5.3,after being so surprised with yesterday's 5.2, well she just won't give me any higher than 5.25 with my board, the M5A97. I know the vrms can't handle it. I even took the voltage beyond my comfort zone to 1.62.

Captain, I think we need a bigger board! Haha


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> As am I when I get the time for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Had a wee crack at it last night, my board (CHVF-Z) cracked it at any voltage over 1.6 and I was receiving Overvoltage warnings at POST and it would reboot to stock settings, even though I had Extreme OV enabled


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Had a wee crack at it last night, my board (CHVF-Z) cracked it at any voltage over 1.6 and I was receiving Overvoltage warnings at POST and it would reboot to stock settings, even though I had Extreme OV enabled


I get the same message, just leave it going.......it will boot (unless the clock is too unstable of course







)


----------



## soulbytes

What is the highest voltage to give a trial for maximum setting ?







im going to try 5.3 lol right now 1.46 is for 5.1ghz
im on water cooling.


----------



## Cyro999

For Haswell? You could try valid around 1.5 at your own risk but no way i'd touch higher 1.5 range


----------



## ZeusAudio

First entry
i7-3770k @ 5100.64 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/33krtc


----------



## p5ych00n5

_UPDATE_: Managed to match my highest clock with lower VCore
http://valid.canardpc.com/96k00r


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> _UPDATE_: Managed to match my highest clock with lower VCore
> http://valid.canardpc.com/96k00r


That's excellent! It on par voltage-per-ghz with my highest [email protected] What cooler?


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> That's excellent! It on par voltage-per-ghz with my highest [email protected] What cooler?


Custom Loop, but I'm getting weird discrepancies with Voltage


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeusAudio*
> 
> First entry
> i7-3770k @ 5100.64 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/33krtc




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> _UPDATE_: Managed to match my highest clock with lower VCore
> http://valid.canardpc.com/96k00r


----------



## p5ych00n5

Sorry Alancsalt









http://valid.canardpc.com/xgme2x


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Sorry Alancsalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xgme2x











What's this lower volts competition?


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Sorry Alancsalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xgme2x


I'll see your 1.56 and call it with a 1.56... unfortunately my 9370 won't get any higher with my current setup







Here's my highest suicide run yet.

http://valid.canardpc.com/nebphw


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/vde6zd


----------



## tribolex

If you reach 5Ghz with i7 3770k with 1.45V - 1.5V vcore how long did you test your system is stabil? I had it on 5Ghz and 1.55V vcore just for some minutes (no bluescreen). Did you use Prime 95 small, in place large or blend toture test and how long?
Yesterday I played BF4 with 3.9 Ghz and 1V vcore (approx. 30°C over all) and also with 4.7 Ghz and 1.35V vcore (approx. 60°C over all). But there was no difference in FPS. Did you figured out a FPS boost when you go up from 3.9 Ghz - 5Ghz and above? I also testet Unigine Valley Benchmark with 3.9Ghz and 4.7Ghz (difference 0.5fps result).


----------



## d1nky

I just bought a 3770k and it runs benches at 5.5gHZ 1.49v

Can boot with 5.6 same volts.

I'm tweaking ram atm, but check my hwbot for a sneak preview of what's to come


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tribolex*
> 
> If you reach 5Ghz with i7 3770k with 1.45V - 1.5V vcore how long did you test your system is stabil? I had it on 5Ghz and 1.55V vcore just for some minutes (no bluescreen). Did you use Prime 95 small, in place large or blend toture test and how long?
> Yesterday I played BF4 with 3.9 Ghz and 1V vcore (approx. 30°C over all) and also with 4.7 Ghz and 1.35V vcore (approx. 60°C over all). But there was no difference in FPS. Did you figured out a FPS boost when you go up from 3.9 Ghz - 5Ghz and above? I also testet Unigine Valley Benchmark with 3.9Ghz and 4.7Ghz (difference 0.5fps result).


Valley is almost all about the GPU so that isn't a big surprise. BF4 with your settings and hardware would appear to be in the same situation


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Sorry Alancsalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xgme2x
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see your 1.56 and call it with a 1.56... unfortunately my 9370 won't get any higher with my current setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my highest suicide run yet.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/nebphw
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vde6zd


----------



## smartdroid

Can I join this club?

[email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/kfnn5b


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/2l929z


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Can I join this club?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kfnn5b




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2l929z



















Good to see ya BCA.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Thanks bud,,


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2l929z


Dang, I jumped for a minute, though I was getting surpassed in the A-6 department, but then I realized you have the A-8. So I can congratulate you as having the top A-8, and not scorn you in my mind for knocking me off my A-6 High Horse!

Good Job!


----------



## Pupo

Hi

my new entry with new cpu and mobo

http://valid.canardpc.com/kv5zs6

R.I.P. 2500K


----------



## bonami2

Posting at 5.1







did not crash seem good









http://valid.canardpc.com/jgie0u


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Posting at 5.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did not crash seem good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jgie0u



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pupo*
> 
> Hi
> 
> my new entry with new cpu and mobo
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kv5zs6
> 
> R.I.P. 2500K


----------



## smex

Just passed by to say hello.. got my 2700k some days ago and hit 5ghz
at around 1.44v.. this is ok.

Too lazy to post cpuz-shot  Will get over myself the next days u guess..
Hows that 1.5gb vram working in quad sli at 1080p @alancsalt ?!

Some dudes here shooting between 1.4v - 1.5v over the last two years thru their sandy´s ?
Anyone seen some degradation? If yes how much to get it stable again?!


----------



## alancsalt

Lol! I'm not having any issues with 'em... 23525 in 3DM11. I won't know what I'm missing out on till I get the 3 x 780Ti in ..


----------



## smex

Haha.. i meant 3 x 1080p







..im curious how much vram 3x UltraHD screens would demand ^^

Too bad enb in skyrim and gta4 is messing up the sli scaling.. even with "just" tow cards :/


----------



## USFORCES

4960X @ 5111.99 4.88v
http://valid.canardpc.com/bz0fsi


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> Haha.. i meant 3 x 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..im curious how much vram 3x UltraHD screens would demand ^^
> 
> Too bad enb in skyrim and gta4 is messing up the sli scaling.. even with "just" tow cards :/




That's for 3DMark11 on stock.





And that was BF3....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> 4960X @ 5111.99 4.88v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bz0fsi


----------



## stubass

So close to 6GHz on with 1 Core








http://valid.canardpc.com/3biiiu


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> So close to 6GHz on with 1 Core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3biiiu


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> So close to 6GHz on with 1 Core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3biiiu


That is friggin' fantastic! That FSB is just incredible. . . If I put that to my AMD chip it would blow up lol. Btw your sig, I'm with you on the ptsd :/


----------



## Reebadoo

AMD 8320 @ 5GHz 1.512v
http://valid.canardpc.com/milzgp


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reebadoo*
> 
> AMD 8320 @ 5GHz 1.512v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/milzgp


----------



## TickleMyElmo

New CPU









AMD FX-9370 @5217.4Mhz 1.464V

http://valid.canardpc.com/50t5r3


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TickleMyElmo*
> 
> New CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD FX-9370 @5217.4Mhz 1.464V
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/50t5r3


Congrats! That's about what one of my runs was when I left the voltage on auto.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TickleMyElmo*
> 
> New CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD FX-9370 @5217.4Mhz 1.464V
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/50t5r3


----------



## HeDsh0t

New CPU, I think I have a golden ;D

8350 @ 5.1ghz 1.33v

http://valid.canardpc.com/85exb1


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeDsh0t*
> 
> New CPU, I think I have a golden ;D
> 
> 8350 @ 5.1ghz 1.33v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/85exb1


Can you get it stable at 5Ghz? It looks like the newer FX chips have better overclocking potential.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeDsh0t*
> 
> New CPU, I think I have a golden ;D
> 
> 8350 @ 5.1ghz 1.33v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/85exb1


Needs a CPU-Z validation with your OCN username in it. ("HeDsh0t" rather than "LUKE-PC")

Sorry, but your validation does not show your OCN username as required..
If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.

(When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)


----------



## Roy360

Upped the voltage on my chip. LLC on 100%

Had to bump the BLCK to 100.1 so it wouldn't go under 100.

http://valid.canardpc.com/59y8vp


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> So close to 6GHz on with 1 Core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3biiiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is friggin' fantastic! That FSB is just incredible. . . If I put that to my AMD chip it would blow up lol. Btw your sig, I'm with you on the ptsd :/
Click to expand...

Thanks







, ran out of core before FSB tho... PTSD can sometimes be a real battle dont you find? I am on a few different meds that slowly my Doc and I are cutting down.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Upped the voltage on my chip. LLC on 100%
> 
> Had to bump the BLCK to 100.1 so it wouldn't go under 100.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/59y8vp


----------



## Puunh

Decided I wanted to add this club to my sig. So here it is
http://valid.canardpc.com/70sth2


----------



## Archea47

Well here's an update

This is taking waaaaay too much voltage

http://valid.canardpc.com/tpy6ic

I can do 5.0GHz 25/200 (2400/2600) at 1.55V but couldn't pass IBT AVX with 5.15GHz @ 25.5/201 1.6V. Tried a variety of under and overvolting various components, wide range of CPU/NB & HT link (ruled the low end of those out of consideration after testing for a couple hours earlier and finding them too low crushing my IBT AVX GFlop figure [currently averaging ~81-82 with the validation above])

When I Prime it's always core 7 that fails with the rest of them sailing. Dang that Core 7


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Well here's an update
> 
> This is taking waaaaay too much voltage
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tpy6ic
> 
> I can do 5.0GHz 25/200 (2400/2600) at 1.55V but couldn't pass IBT AVX with 5.15GHz @ 25.5/201 1.6V. Tried a variety of under and overvolting various components, wide range of CPU/NB & HT link (ruled the low end of those out of consideration after testing for a couple hours earlier and finding them too low crushing my IBT AVX GFlop figure [currently averaging ~81-82 with the validation above])
> 
> When I Prime it's always core 7 that fails with the rest of them sailing. Dang that Core 7


----------



## sebar

Hey 5GHz Overclock Club, I just finished testing my system. with a home brew acrylic water block.
http://valid.canardpc.com/56ptl1

I got 5GHz 1.505 volts.


----------



## DerComissar

Thanks for keeping this thread going.








I'll post my old 2500K for prosperity.
valid.canardpc.com/0h2r90


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Thanks for keeping this thread going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post my old 2500K for prosperity.
> valid.canardpc.com/0h2r90


is this the stable voltage?!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Thanks for keeping this thread going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post my old 2500K for prosperity.
> valid.canardpc.com/0h2r90
> 
> 
> 
> is this the stable voltage?!
Click to expand...

It's been stable for me, I've had it running at that voltage at 5K for about two years now.
For stress-testing, I run P95 and IBT, no crashes, but I don't usually run P95 for more than 2-3 hours at a time, nor do I care to.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> It's been stable for me, I've had it running at that voltage at 5K for about two years now.
> For stress-testing, I run P95 and IBT, no crashes, but I don't usually run P95 for more than 2-3 hours at a time, nor do I care to.


me either lol.. I have less problems out of this pc than any other here at the house and I only run ITB for 10 runs on very high... and maybe prime for a couple hours for testing...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Hey 5GHz Overclock Club, I just finished testing my system. with a home brew acrylic water block.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/56ptl1
> 
> I got 5GHz 1.505 volts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


any chance we can see pictures of this homebrew waterblock? I am a big fan of homebrew solutions!


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> any chance we can see pictures of this homebrew waterblock? I am a big fan of homebrew solutions!


Here is a few shots. These are just rough cuts, the final version is much cleaner.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> any chance we can see pictures of this homebrew waterblock? I am a big fan of homebrew solutions!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a few shots. These are just rough cuts, the final version is much cleaner.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

sweet. Thanks for that!

sorry for more questions, but what fittings did you use for that build? I have always admired the copper pipe builds, and might try my hand at it for my next rig.


----------



## sebar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> sweet. Thanks for that!
> 
> sorry for more questions, but what fittings did you use for that build? I have always admired the copper pipe builds, and might try my hand at it for my next rig.


These are Metric Black Acetal Push-to-Connect Tube Fittings for 10mm tubing I picket up from McMaster-Carr part number 5449K121.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/s69hjg


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/s69hjg


dat fsb...


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/s69hjg


give me, give me lol







better that you expected?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebar*
> 
> Hey 5GHz Overclock Club, I just finished testing my system. with a home brew acrylic water block.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/56ptl1
> 
> I got 5GHz 1.505 volts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Thanks for keeping this thread going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post my old 2500K for prosperity.
> valid.canardpc.com/0h2r90




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/s69hjg


----------



## Horsemama1956

After the return TD after Half-Time, I got bored and disabled one of my modules and decided to see how easy 5Ghz would be. Ran 35 runs of IBT at Max, and will do more thorough stability testing, but I'll most likely keep it this way until games benefit more from the additional cores. Could get 4.6 with only 1.35 vcore. Lol temps only hit 50 with 2 fans on my h60 at 5Ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/x172xs

http://valid.canardpc.com/x172xs


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> After the return TD after Half-Time, I got bored and disabled one of my modules and decided to see how easy 5Ghz would be. Ran 35 runs of IBT at Max, and will do more thorough stability testing, but I'll most likely keep it this way until games benefit more from the additional cores. Could get 4.6 with only 1.35 vcore. Lol temps only hit 50 with 2 fans on my h60 at 5Ghz.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/x172xs
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/x172xs


How does the H60 do with 6cores enabled and overclocked? I'm considering the h60. Will it hold at 4.6Ghz with 6 cores enabled?


----------



## Horsemama1956

Depends on the voltage needed, and fans. Honestly though, considering you have 4.4 at 1.36, the extra 200 doesn't really do much. With what you have it'll keep it under 50, easily.

Also I followed a guide on here for overclocking Bulldozer(and it still hold true for Piledriver) and 4.25 with FSB at 250, NB/HT 2500 was about as fast as 4.5 with 200 FSB and stock NB/HT. Needed a bit more vcore, and 1.3 on NB/CPU, but the temps were still well under 60. Right now I am at 250x20, NB/HT 2500, 1.425 vcore and NB/CPU 1.3 and the temps are higher than the posted 5Ghz, but still under 60.

I find games are running better with a module disabled and high clocks as a quad core. At 4.6 with a quad I was only hitting 40 degrees. I have 2 of the Corsair fans that come with the h60, so getting the high performance versions would yield better temps for sure. I also mounted my h60 at the bottom of my case as intake, which took off 5-6 degrees.

Updated 5Ghz submission:
http://valid.canardpc.com/1lle9m


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> How does the H60 do with 6cores enabled and overclocked? I'm considering the h60. Will it hold at 4.6Ghz with 6 cores enabled?


h60 with single fan is rather low end; there's better options unless you get it very cheaply.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Depends on the voltage needed, and fans. Honestly though, considering you have 4.4 at 1.36, the extra 200 doesn't really do much. With what you have it'll keep it under 50, easily.
> 
> Also I followed a guide on here for overclocking Bulldozer(and it still hold true for Piledriver) and 4.25 with FSB at 250, NB/HT 2500 was about as fast as 4.5 with 200 FSB and stock NB/HT. Needed a bit more vcore, and 1.3 on NB/CPU, but the temps were still well under 60. Right now I am at 250x20, NB/HT 2500, 1.425 vcore and NB/CPU 1.3 and the temps are higher than the posted 5Ghz, but still under 60.
> 
> I find games are running better with a module disabled and high clocks as a quad core. At 4.6 with a quad I was only hitting 40 degrees. I have 2 of the Corsair fans that come with the h60, so getting the high performance versions would yield better temps for sure. I also mounted my h60 at the bottom of my case as intake, which took off 5-6 degrees.
> 
> Updated 5Ghz submission:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1lle9m


True but for me I din't find a difference between fsb overclocks and multi overclocks. I can use it as a quad but I play a lot of BF3 and there's about a 20fps difference between 4cores and 6cores.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> h60 with single fan is rather low end; there's better options unless you get it very cheaply.


Like what other options?
www.mdcomputers.in
The site I buy from. Another reputable site-
www.flipkart.com
Budget around Rs 4,500.


----------



## Cyro999

Not sure of choices there, hr-02 macho @35 euro is probably my go-to 99% of the time for haswell/fx6

single fan sized clc's are just rather limited


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Depends on the voltage needed, and fans. Honestly though, considering you have 4.4 at 1.36, the extra 200 doesn't really do much. With what you have it'll keep it under 50, easily.
> 
> Also I followed a guide on here for overclocking Bulldozer(and it still hold true for Piledriver) and 4.25 with FSB at 250, NB/HT 2500 was about as fast as 4.5 with 200 FSB and stock NB/HT. Needed a bit more vcore, and 1.3 on NB/CPU, but the temps were still well under 60. Right now I am at 250x20, NB/HT 2500, 1.425 vcore and NB/CPU 1.3 and the temps are higher than the posted 5Ghz, but still under 60.
> 
> I find games are running better with a module disabled and high clocks as a quad core. At 4.6 with a quad I was only hitting 40 degrees. I have 2 of the Corsair fans that come with the h60, so getting the high performance versions would yield better temps for sure. I also mounted my h60 at the bottom of my case as intake, which took off 5-6 degrees.
> 
> Updated 5Ghz submission:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1lle9m


http://valid.canardpc.com/x172xs is 5016.73 MHz @ 1.416v

http://valid.canardpc.com/1lle9m is 5016.37 MHz @ 1.428v

I took the top one..


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Like what other options?
> www.mdcomputers.in
> The site I buy from. Another reputable site-
> www.flipkart.com
> Budget around Rs 4,500.


This will do

http://www.flipkart.com/deepcool-frostwin/p/itmd9hkamfqgryfh?pid=COLD9HKAH4M3JH3W&srno=b_35&ref=312e9109-70ab-4931-b45f-453408f04ca6

The H60 is NOT low end.. would at least add a second fan and let both fans push/pull fresh air from out side
rather of blowing it out.

But the aircooler i linked will do lile the h60 for half of the price..


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> The H60 is NOT low end.. would at least add a second fan and let both fans push/pull fresh air from out side
> rather of blowing it out.


If you're running push/pull on intake with decent fans, it's not terrible. If you're running it with single stock fan on exhaust.. It can be pretty terrifyingly bad for a high power draw chip


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Like what other options?
> www.mdcomputers.in
> The site I buy from. Another reputable site-
> www.flipkart.com
> Budget around Rs 4,500.


http://www.overclock.net/t/557313/rays-bong-build-how-to-56k-warning-come-see/0_100


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you're running push/pull on intake with decent fans, it's not terrible. If you're running it with single stock fan on exhaust.. It can be pretty terrifyingly bad for a high power draw chip


That describes pretty much all but the elite coolers though.


----------



## ezd13

hope this gets me in lol....









http://valid.canardpc.com/sphg4v

many thanks


----------



## Puunh

http://valid.canardpc.com/70sth2


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> That describes pretty much all but the elite coolers though.


There just seems to be a very wide range of performance for clc's compared to other coolers, depending on fans, where they are mounted (in a bad airflow case they can be 10c better on intake) etc


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/557313/rays-bong-build-how-to-56k-warning-come-see/0_100


Nice


----------



## jason387

Would this be any good?


----------



## Rystofer

Yo Alancsalt,

As we say in Philly... Its been a while, life got busy did some upgrades on the rig and made it my goal to finally push my processor to or over 5GHz.... I say success, and I wonder just how much faster I can get her to go... Hope I remembered how to validate correctly... Glad to see you are still here...

http://valid.canardpc.com/3aqy6v

http://valid.canardpc.com/3aqy6v


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezd13*
> 
> hope this gets me in lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sphg4v
> 
> many thanks




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puunh*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/70sth2




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rystofer*
> 
> Yo Alancsalt,
> 
> As we say in Philly... Its been a while, life got busy did some upgrades on the rig and made it my goal to finally push my processor to or over 5GHz.... I say success, and I wonder just how much faster I can get her to go... Hope I remembered how to validate correctly... Glad to see you are still here...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3aqy6v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3aqy6v



















You put an exta e on yr validation, but yr whole OCN username was there.


----------



## fastrace

Hi All

http://valid.canardpc.com/58pbva

Thanks


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastrace*
> 
> Hi All
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/58pbva
> 
> Thanks


In before @alancsalt


----------



## marc0053

updated mine:
http://valid.canardpc.com/664hpv


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastrace*
> 
> Hi All
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/58pbva
> 
> Thanks


Needs a CPU-Z validation with your OCN username in it. ("fastrace" rather than "Leo_BR_Marica")

Sorry, but your validation does not show your OCN username as required..
If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.

(When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> updated mine:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/664hpv


----------



## Sevilla

My overclock: http://valid.canardpc.com/7myl7q

Also, I will be doing a 5.4GHz + on this CPU soon, same process to update it?

Thanks.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevilla*
> 
> My overclock: http://valid.canardpc.com/7myl7q
> 
> Also, I will be doing a 5.4GHz + on this CPU soon, same process to update it?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## jeepmann4x4

Latest run on this old girl....



http://valid.canardpc.com/6kad9b


----------



## Sevilla

New OC:

http://valid.canardpc.com/8nyr6e


----------



## Sevilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeepmann4x4*
> 
> Latest run on this old girl....
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6kad9b


That is crazy.


----------



## jeepmann4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevilla*
> 
> That is crazy.


Thanks, I didn't think I could get this chip as high as it is. I got stuck at 5.6 for awhile, thought I hit the wall. This last OC put me up to 5th on the boards(Post 1) . Long way to that #1 spot though...


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeepmann4x4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sevilla*
> 
> That is crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I didn't think I could get this chip as high as it is. I got stuck at 5.6 for awhile, thought I hit the wall. This last OC put me up to 5th on the boards(Post 1) . Long way to that #1 spot though...
Click to expand...

Nice job already









be careful tho trying to go higher. sandies are great chips but can be easy to kill.. I killed a 2600k on air at 5.4GHz in which I just pushed it to validate at that and then it slowly died over the next 3 days.. The BIOS voltage i used IIRC was around 1.56V tho the CPU-z validation failed to report the correct voltage.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeepmann4x4*
> 
> Latest run on this old girl....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6kad9b




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevilla*
> 
> New OC:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8nyr6e


----------



## jeepmann4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Nice job already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be careful tho trying to go higher. sandies are great chips but can be easy to kill.. I killed a 2600k on air at 5.4GHz in which I just pushed it to validate at that and then it slowly died over the next 3 days.. The BIOS voltage i used IIRC was around 1.56V tho the CPU-z validation failed to report the correct voltage.


Thanks for the heads up! I don't know if I'll push her more or not if I do it wont be for awhile.
All of us OC'ers know we could fry at any moment, but hey that's what upgrades are for


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeepmann4x4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Nice job already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be careful tho trying to go higher. sandies are great chips but can be easy to kill.. I killed a 2600k on air at 5.4GHz in which I just pushed it to validate at that and then it slowly died over the next 3 days.. The BIOS voltage i used IIRC was around 1.56V tho the CPU-z validation failed to report the correct voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! I don't know if I'll push her more or not if I do it wont be for awhile.
> All of us OC'ers know we could fry at any moment, but hey that's what upgrades are for
Click to expand...

amen to that


----------



## f0rteOC

http://valid.canardpc.com/n771t2
The VCore was actually 1.55V (was listed lower cause of vdroop)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/n771t2
> The VCore was actually 1.55V (was listed lower cause of vdroop)


----------



## Kana-Maru

Hey.....ummm...can I join this 5Ghz club?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2qgexw



It actually takes 1.48v-1.51vCore to keep stable. I would go higher, but I don't want to kill my CPU. I hit this frequency back in December 2013. Badge me!









I'll try to hit 5.2Ghz if I can, but I'm not going higher than 228 BLCK.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Hey.....ummm...can I join this 5Ghz club?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2qgexw
> 
> 
> 
> It actually takes 1.48v-1.51vCore to keep stable. I would go higher, but I don't want to kill my CPU. I hit this frequency back in December 2013. Badge me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to hit 5.2Ghz if I can, but I'm not going higher than 228 BLCK.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Hey.....ummm...can I join this 5Ghz club?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2qgexw
> 
> 
> 
> It actually takes 1.48v-1.51vCore to keep stable. I would go higher, but I don't want to kill my CPU. I hit this frequency back in December 2013. Badge me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to hit 5.2Ghz if I can, but I'm not going higher than 228 BLCK.


Nice job!
Did you use extreme cooling or watercooling?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> Nice job!
> Did you use extreme cooling or watercooling?


Thanks man. I used the Antec Kuhler H2O 620 for cooling with the Push Pull setup. So you can say I used water cooling [closed loop water cooling]. Any high quality TIM is sufficient and I've tested a few of them. My 620 is old, but is still good for high overclock with safe temperatures.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Thanks man. I used the Antec Kuhler H2O 620 for cooling with the Push Pull setup. So you can say I used water cooling [closed loop water cooling]. Any high quality TIM is sufficient and I've tested a few of them. My 620 is old, but is still good for high overclock with safe temperatures.


Seems like you have a golden chip on your hands, congratulations!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Thanks, but why does everyone say that. I don't believe in golden chips. If the chip isn't damage I can work with anything. That means I have the GOLDEN i7-960, Xeon L5639 and now the Xeon X5660. I don't believe in golden chips since it takes a lot of work to get them where you want them. I'm just used to overclocking the hell out of everything. The i7-960 was the most challenging to pass 4.2Ghz+. The L5639 is hard to hit 4.1Ghgz [due to the x18-x20 multiplier]. The X5660 was the easiest so far [due to the higher CPU ratio], but getting the CPU voltages + DRAM to sync with CPU>IOH>ICH10 was a bit tricky. Overall it worked out for the best. Maybe if I get my ambient temps low I'll shoot for 5.2Ghz for the record. Other than that 4.6Ghz-4.8Ghz is more than enough for me. Maybe they all are golden even though the Xeon were used 24/7 in servers. I'm not even sure how many hours\years are on these things.


----------



## El Media Vida

Can i join?
http://valid.canardpc.com/cesd3z


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Thanks, but why does everyone say that. I don't believe in golden chips. If the chip isn't damage I can work with anything. That means I have the GOLDEN i7-960, Xeon L5639 and now the Xeon X5660. I don't believe in golden chips since it takes a lot of work to get them where you want them. I'm just used to overclocking the hell out of everything. The i7-960 was the most challenging to pass 4.2Ghz+. The L5639 is hard to hit 4.1Ghgz [due to the x18-x20 multiplier]. The X5660 was the easiest so far [due to the higher CPU ratio], but getting the CPU voltages + DRAM to sync with CPU>IOH>ICH10 was a bit tricky. Overall it worked out for the best. Maybe if I get my ambient temps low I'll shoot for 5.2Ghz for the record. Other than that 4.6Ghz-4.8Ghz is more than enough for me. Maybe they all are golden even though the Xeon were used 24/7 in servers. I'm not even sure how many hours\years are on these things.


Some chips are just higher quality than other chips. My FX-8320 can't get past 4GHz with stock voltage, but some people have gotten it to 4.2GHz or 4.3GHz with stock voltage. Your i7 has a higher clockspeed than all other Nehalem i7's (not counting the i7 975), therefore it's likely has higher quality silicon than others in that series. Binning aside, getting your Xeon X5660 to 5GHz is a major accomplishment.
Also, you should probably submit your score on hwbot.org, as no one has clocked that chip that high. LINK


----------



## Kana-Maru

Thanks again man, I didn't know it was a major accomplishment. I'll guess I'll definitely shoot for 5.2Ghz now. Yeah I understand. Sort of like GPUs. Some GPUs can clock higher than others. Also I'll look into adding my X5660 to HWBot. I guess I should add my L5639 to HWBOT as well.


----------



## mehtacool

http://valid.canardpc.com/y12bfp


----------



## Kana-Maru

OK so I couldn't wait to OC this beast one more time. After failing a few times I finally narrowed it down and resolved my issues.







Update my score please.

http://valid.canardpc.com/tbsew3

http://valid.canardpc.com/tbsew3

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/tbsew3.png

I'll definitely be uploading my scores to HWBOT







. I might shoot for 5.4Ghz next time. Guess I need to update my build info to 5.2Ghz. I'll try to run some benchmarks once I get my ambient temps lower. It's a bit warm in here today.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> OK so I couldn't wait to OC this beast one more time. After failing a few times I finally narrowed it down and resolved my issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update my score please.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tbsew3
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tbsew3
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/tbsew3.png
> 
> I'll definitely be uploading my scores to HWBOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I might shoot for 5.4Ghz next time. Guess I need to update my build info to 5.2Ghz. I'll try to run some benchmarks once I get my ambient temps lower. It's a bit warm in here today.


Congrats on 5.2GHz!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Thanks man. I'll shoot for 5.4Ghz sooner or later. I don't think I'll be able to go any higher than that. The risk is just to great for my motherboard and CPU......maybe the RAM as well.


----------



## Jedson3614

what freaking cooling is being used to achieve this ln2 ?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> OK so I couldn't wait to OC this beast one more time. After failing a few times I finally narrowed it down and resolved my issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update my score please.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tbsew3
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tbsew3
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/tbsew3.png
> 
> I'll definitely be uploading my scores to HWBOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I might shoot for 5.4Ghz next time. Guess I need to update my build info to 5.2Ghz. I'll try to run some benchmarks once I get my ambient temps lower. *It's a bit warm in here today.*


Mate, we just had a cool night of 30 degrees celsius, good thing is today is only forecast a top of 43


----------



## Kana-Maru

Damn that is hot. My ambient temp can dip quite a bit at night. I'm on the other side of the world though. Good luck with that 43c


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Media Vida*
> 
> Can i join?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cesd3z




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehtacool*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y12bfp


----------



## Kana-Maru

Hey alancsalt can you upgrade my CPU speed. Above I've shown proof of my 5.2Ghz OC.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Hey alancsalt can you upgrade my CPU speed. Above I've shown proof of my 5.2Ghz OC.


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> what freaking cooling is being used to achieve this ln2 ?


I got to 5.45GHz on my FX-8320 with a Hyper 212 Evo (all cores were disabled though).


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> what freaking cooling is being used to achieve this ln2 ?


Looks like I missed this post earlier. I'm using the Antec Kuhler H2O 620 [Push/Pull setup]. I've had it for years and so far it's been great for 1366- 45nm and 32nm.


----------



## Jedson3614

at 5ghz ? This seems like your temps would melt, I am obviously proven wrong here, but I don't get how even custom loops can push past 5 ghz safely, Most I have seen world records in 7ghz ranges with ln2, seems to be very strange you can do this on a AIO.


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/1942297

Done with a H50 for cooling.. coupla years ago..

Safely didn't have much to do with it.









It's not like it's a stable 24/7 clock. It's a suicide run. The entity only has to be stable enough to record a validation.


----------



## Jedson3614

I am mistaken thinking you guys are running 5 ghz stable 24/7


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I am mistaken thinking you guys are running 5 ghz stable 24/7


all dae er dae


----------



## Archea47

Update

http://valid.canardpc.com/00n19i


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Update
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/00n19i


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Thanks, but why does everyone say that. I don't believe in golden chips. If the chip isn't damage I can work with anything. That means I have the GOLDEN i7-960, Xeon L5639 and now the Xeon X5660. I don't believe in golden chips since it takes a lot of work to get them where you want them. I'm just used to overclocking the hell out of everything. The i7-960 was the most challenging to pass 4.2Ghz+. The L5639 is hard to hit 4.1Ghgz [due to the x18-x20 multiplier]. The X5660 was the easiest so far [due to the higher CPU ratio], but getting the CPU voltages + DRAM to sync with CPU>IOH>ICH10 was a bit tricky. Overall it worked out for the best. Maybe if I get my ambient temps low I'll shoot for 5.2Ghz for the record. Other than that 4.6Ghz-4.8Ghz is more than enough for me. Maybe they all are golden even though the Xeon were used 24/7 in servers. I'm not even sure how many hours\years are on these things.


Modest, yet effective, I like that.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I am mistaken thinking you guys are running 5 ghz stable 24/7


Many of us are not, but some are able to, especially with delidded CPUs + watercooling.


----------



## alancsalt

Which chips are we talking? 2500K and 3570K?

(I don't know the AMD ones...)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I am mistaken thinking you guys are running 5 ghz stable 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> Many of us are not, but some are able to, especially with delidded CPUs + watercooling.
Click to expand...

I have 2, FX-8350's and a 9370 that can. My 2600K most likely could , but it would be running more volts than I am comfortable with.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I am mistaken thinking you guys are running 5 ghz stable 24/7


Some of us are, myself included. AMD FX-8350 IBT AVX @ maximum stable, and I keep it at 5.0 or higher all day every day


----------



## Kana-Maru

Unless I'm running offset voltages. I'm usually running stock or 4Ghz [+offset] so I don't kill my X5660. Eventually I would kill it if I ran it at 1.45-1.51+ 24/7 or at least have issues with it after some time. My biggest concern is the power usage. I'd rather not increase my electric build when 3.2Ghz is actually all I need for everyday use and a few high end programs. If I need more speed for streaming, video editing or whatever it may be, I'll simply apply my OC settings. Other than that I want the low power options my Xeons offer. I try my best to keep the CPU and GPU using low power when not in use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> Modest, yet effective, I like that.


Thanks man.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://hwbot.org/image/1117092.jpg


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

LooooooL









This is what it would look like if my 3820 did 6 gigahurtles


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/image/1117092.jpg


BCA, BCA, BCA, you know you need a valid canard URL


----------



## Mandalore

http://valid.canardpc.com/0xbyxi
[email protected],247Mhz
Actual voltage on multimeter was 1.647


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandalore*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0xbyxi
> [email protected],247Mhz
> Actual voltage on multimeter was 1.647


Gotta love that x79 dark.


----------



## jdsdk

http://valid.canardpc.com/myvxvh


----------



## Mandalore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Gotta love that x79 dark.


Yep, I think people need to realise that you do not have to get an Asus board to go over 5ghz.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandalore*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0xbyxi
> [email protected],247Mhz
> Actual voltage on multimeter was 1.647




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdsdk*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/myvxvh


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandalore*
> 
> Yep, I think people need to realise that you do not have to get an Asus board to go over 5ghz.


I absolutely love my x79 dark. The bios is so easy and intuitive. Then there is my asus maximus vi hero.... I honestly wish I could sell it and get a z87 evga board if they are anything like the x79 dark.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandalore*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0xbyxi
> [email protected],247Mhz
> Actual voltage on multimeter was 1.647


Hey Mandalore,

Was it 1.647 when CPU-Z was reading 1.599 like the validation link? That's a pretty large difference


----------



## Mandalore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Hey Mandalore,
> 
> Was it 1.647 when CPU-Z was reading 1.599 like the validation link? That's a pretty large difference


Yep


----------



## Philly_boy

4770K @5002 with only 1.44 vcore on a custom water loop.

http://valid.canardpc.com/xlc818


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> 4770K @5002 with only 1.44 vcore on a custom water loop.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xlc818


Stable or 10 second validation? I think most 4770k's can valid 5.0 with 1.44 (given that i got my 5.0 valid which took like 30 seconds of messing around with cpu-z using 1.4vcore on a chip that needs ~1.26 for 4.5 encode/game stable)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> 4770K @5002 with only 1.44 vcore on a custom water loop.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xlc818




























Especially on a COLD night, with your rig, you could get that even further. You are currently 17th out of 20 4770Ks.








Stability is not a requirement of this thread. Pretty much the same rules as HWbot.org where OCN has an overclocking team.
Hopefully, through threads like this, interested members might go on to join that team on HWbot and add to our Team Points....


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Stable or 10 second validation? I think most 4770k's can valid 5.0 with 1.44 (given that i got my 5.0 valid which took like 30 seconds of messing around with cpu-z using 1.4vcore on a chip that needs ~1.26 for 4.5 encode/game stable)


So far I was able to pass 10 passes of IBT with that vcore. I was able to get some stability at 4.9 with just 1.38 vcore. I realize that my 24/7 OC will wind up closer to 4.5-4.6. I passed 30 passes of IBT at 4.6 with only 1.23 vcore. I could absolutely live with that for 24.7. For now I'm interested in what is bench stable for running some 2D and 3D benches and ascertaining if the chip could scale with sub ambient cooling. I am pretty pleased with my results so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially on a COLD night, with your rig, you could get that even further. You are currently 17th out of 20 4770Ks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stability is not a requirement of this thread. Pretty much the same rules as HWbot.org where OCN has an overclocking team.
> Hopefully, through threads like this, interested members might go on to join that team on HWbot and add to our Team Points....


I hear you. This is just the first plateau of many more I hope. I can see how these Haswell chips scale really well with good stable cooling.

Just wandering how many 4770's hitting these speeds are doing it with water cooling? I have a small but efficient custom loop with only room in my case for a dual 120 rad and a single 120 rad feeding cpu, gpu, vrm and chipset blocks. I can't wait to break out the F1EE and Tek 9 fatty pots and go cold.









I'd love to become part of the OCN Overclocking Team, but I'm already a member of a small (three man) OC'ing team on HWBot called The Flying Monkeys, or TFM for short. We haven't been active for a bit, but that will be changing very shortly.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/qj0u4u


----------



## ReXtN

Can i get on the 5GHz club with my 4770K?









http://valid.canardpc.com/5eiryn


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Can i get on the 5GHz club with my 4770K?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5eiryn


Ah. Erm. The name in the validation is REXT, but you're ReXtN.

From page 1, conditions of acceptance:
Quote:


> While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


Any chance you could whip that one through CPUZ again and change the name to ReXtN? (Upper and lower case doesn't matter)


----------



## megaocher

Can I get in with my 8350?
Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/t9mrv4


----------



## El Media Vida

Hi guys, i have a question. Why i need more voltage to keep stable my 4670K @5GHz 100:50|1.614V when other users at same speed need 1.4xxV?
Another thing, when i did dellid i cut two terminals, thats the problem?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megaocher*
> 
> Can I get in with my 8350?
> Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/t9mrv4



















Sure can..


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Media Vida*
> 
> Hi guys, i have a question. Why i need more voltage to keep stable my 4670K @5GHz 100:50|1.614V when other users at same speed need 1.4xxV?
> Another thing, when i did dellid i cut two terminals, thats the problem?


Hey mate!

That is because there are differences in the Chips themselves, so some need like 1.4V at 5GHz, while others will need 1.6V at the same clockspeed. There is actually not one CPU Chip that is 100% identical with another, not even the CPU chips from the same batch.

I hope this helped you out a bit


----------



## alancsalt

@ReXtN You gonna run that validation again and get that name right?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *El Media Vida*
> 
> Hi guys, i have a question. Why i need more voltage to keep stable my 4670K @5GHz 100:50|1.614V when other users at same speed need 1.4xxV?
> Another thing, when i did dellid i cut two terminals, thats the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate!
> 
> That is because there are differences in the Chips themselves, so some need like 1.4V at 5GHz, while others will need 1.6V at the same clockspeed. There is actually not one CPU Chip that is 100% identical with another, not even the CPU chips from the same batch.
> 
> I hope this helped you out a bit
Click to expand...

LLC will skew voltage values a bit too. Not always captured by the validation.


----------



## megaocher

You should see my overvolting if you think yours is extreme, in my case I had to use over 1.6 volts on the vcore in the bios. Sad, I know, but I really wanted to get in. The reason it shows up as lower is because of CPU-Z.


----------



## darkage

hi
hope this is ok
http://valid.canardpc.com/ck5c26


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Media Vida*
> 
> Hi guys, i have a question. Why i need more voltage to keep stable my 4670K @5GHz 100:50|1.614V when other users at same speed need 1.4xxV?
> Another thing, when i did dellid i cut two terminals, thats the problem?


Also the rule of the club as described by the OP isn't that it has to be 100% stable - it can be a death run and as long as you can post a validation you're in. So some of the voltages you see on the first page aren't realistic for everyday use


----------



## El Media Vida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> LLC will skew voltage values a bit too. Not always captured by the validation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Also the rule of the club as described by the OP isn't that it has to be 100% stable - it can be a death run and as long as you can post a validation you're in. So some of the voltages you see on the first page aren't realistic for everyday use


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Hey mate!
> 
> That is because there are differences in the Chips themselves, so some need like 1.4V at 5GHz, while others will need 1.6V at the same clockspeed. There is actually not one CPU Chip that is 100% identical with another, not even the CPU chips from the same batch.
> 
> I hope this helped you out a bit


Ah! i now under stand. Thanks guys


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkage*
> 
> hi
> hope this is ok
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ck5c26


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/qj0u4u

I think I got skipped.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qj0u4u


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I saw sliflex hit 5ghz and tried to make mine hit it too. Voltage is a bit higher though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2457555


Recently delid my CPU and went for a higher OC. Could you update my entry alancsalt?

http://valid.canardpc.com/y7k94e


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Media Vida*
> 
> Hi guys, i have a question. Why i need more voltage to keep stable my 4670K @5GHz 100:50|1.614V when other users at same speed need 1.4xxV?
> Another thing, when i did dellid i cut two terminals, thats the problem?


We're not stable, i could valid 5.0 at below 1.4v but i needed to keep the system stable for like 30 seconds because you can only submit a validation with newest version of cpu-z and 1.67 was completely broken and not even updating when i trying to validate

You need to raise things like input voltage properly. I also feel obligated to point out that if you're throwing 1.6v on air/water or even a bit below-ambient cooling, you could very quickly degrade or even near instantly kill the chip~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> LLC will skew voltage values a bit too. Not always captured by the validation.


The only meaningful/adjustable LLC setting for Haswell is not on the vcore, it's on the voltage provided to the on-chip voltage regulator which then does its own thing to give you a very tight vcore voltage


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I saw sliflex hit 5ghz and tried to make mine hit it too. Voltage is a bit higher though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2457555
> 
> 
> 
> Recently delid my CPU and went for a higher OC. Could you update my entry alancsalt?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y7k94e
Click to expand...


----------



## BlockLike

http://valid.canardpc.com/snnxrw


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/snnxrw


----------



## mdocod

Compiled Linux Kernel using all cores, 3 times @ 5ghz-1.43V no errors. Validation via Phoronix/Openbenchmarking.org. Take it or leave it









Congrats to all the 5ghz achievers!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdocod*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compiled Linux Kernel using all cores, 3 times @ 5ghz-1.43V no errors. Validation via Phoronix/Openbenchmarking.org. Take it or leave it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the 5ghz achievers!


While I totally and thoroughly respect your effort, our thread is designed around cpuz validations in Windows.

I confess to not knowing if there was overclocking after Linux. Obviously it is possible.


----------



## mdocod

Discrimination!!!! Discrimination WAAAAA WAAAA !!! aahhhh









Just kidding









I do not want any exceptions made for me. I'm sure this thread has adhered to a strict policy and I believe it should remain that way. I just wanted to show off a little (because I'm excited about my new hardware) and have a chance to cry wolf for the sake of getting a chuckle out of it. Also of course, an opportunity to show that Linux is not just for people on 486s in a dark corner of the Netherlands.


----------



## 15goudreau

Can I be added
















http://valid.canardpc.com/budmaf


----------



## Philly_boy

Got to 5.3!! Working on making 5.2 bench stable...

http://valid.canardpc.com/7mm1vv


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Archea47

5317Hz

http://valid.canardpc.com/9hze8u

Happy days. Stable enough for normal use at this low voltage, haven't crossed 40*C on the VRM just browsing and email. Going to try more - hopefully I post here again shortly


----------



## Philly_boy

Here's an older one from my 980X

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1577510


----------



## Philly_boy

Another old one from my 920D0

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1044650


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15goudreau*
> 
> Can I be added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/budmaf




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> 5317Hz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9hze8u
> 
> Happy days. Stable enough for normal use at this low voltage, haven't crossed 40*C on the VRM just browsing and email. Going to try more - hopefully I post here again shortly



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> Got to 5.3!! Working on making 5.2 bench stable...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7mm1vv
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> Here's an older one from my 980X
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1577510




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> Another old one from my 920D0
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1044650


----------



## Archea47

Hey alancsalt,

First - many thanks for keeping this great thread going

Second - the #2 AMD 8350 validation link is the same link as Alatar's. I was hoping to take a look for ideas


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Hey alancsalt,
> 
> First - many thanks for keeping this great thread going
> 
> Second - the #2 AMD 8350 validation link is the same link as Alatar's. I was hoping to take a look for ideas


Fixed.


----------



## cssorkinman

One for the blue team cssorkinman 3770k 5009 mhz 1.424v
http://valid.canardpc.com/yyl2ah


----------



## jdsdk

managed to get him a little higher








http://valid.canardpc.com/uh9hdt


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> One for the blue team cssorkinman 3770k 5009 mhz 1.424v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/yyl2ah




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdsdk*
> 
> managed to get him a little higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/uh9hdt


----------



## PedroC1999

http://valid.canardpc.com/e6c1jp

Less vCore and more MHz, loving it
-Not going any further


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/e6c1jp
> 
> Less vCore and more MHz, loving it
> -Not going any further


Sorry Lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/hw6iab


----------



## ShortySmalls

http://valid.canardpc.com/8blt8f

Intel Core i7 3930K @ 5004 MHz
Submitted by ShortySmalls | 2014-02-28 21:46:01

Stable via 100 test of LINX


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/e6c1jp
> 
> Less vCore and more MHz, loving it
> -Not going any further
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hw6iab
Click to expand...



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8blt8f
> 
> Intel Core i7 3930K @ 5004 MHz
> Submitted by ShortySmalls | 2014-02-28 21:46:01
> 
> Stable via 100 test of LINX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ReXtN

Can I join the 5GHz club with my new I5?








http://valid.canardpc.com/3g0a9c


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Can I join the 5GHz club with my new I5?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3g0a9c


----------



## jdsdk

yeah baby now im the first in the fx-6300 list!!!








http://valid.canardpc.com/y9wzzd


----------



## GreenGoblinGHz

nice... Havent rly paid much attention to the lists... I just had FX6300 build and I cooled it with SEidon AiO 120. I just did a stable 4.2 clocks on it
(went to my mrs relative).. I was very tempted to oc it over 5k. Even if only validation and unstable as H...







Copy/pasted my name...did an UEFI desktop oc (too high..way too high...but had a time-window to validate it b4 blue screen.
Went OT...
Very nice. Nice to c fx6000 series @ 5.
U gettin it stable ? And wiht what cooler ( just curious)







for u


----------



## jdsdk

I'm stable at 5.3ghz at 5.4 its unstable probably because of my crappy mobo!!My cooler is an h100i


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdsdk*
> 
> yeah baby now im the first in the fx-6300 list!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y9wzzd


----------



## Duality92

Where can I find the list of processors of this thread with their overclocks?

I'll be putting my fx-6350 tonight when I get home from work, I've got a validation over 5k but says DUALITY-PC instead, QQ.

Running stable at 5175







daily 24/7 too lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Where can I find the list of processors of this thread with their overclocks?


first post.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> first post.


I just see the bottom of the page blank, that's why I asked, possibly someone has a google doc link? It just doesn't shows for me.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I just see the bottom of the page blank, that's why I asked, possibly someone has a google doc link? It just doesn't shows for me.


This happen sometimes, login on a google account if you have one, that usually solve it.
I can see the sheet just fine here.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> This happen sometimes, login on a google account if you have one, that usually solve it.
> I can see the sheet just fine here.


Thanks! that worked!


----------



## Duality92

As stated, here's mine!







5175 mhz @1.45V

http://valid.canardpc.com/9ai330


----------



## Cyro999

5175 @1.45v? That sounds really low volts (though i dont know piledriver that well) nice 24/7!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 5175 @1.45v? That sounds really low volts (though i dont know piledriver that well) nice 24/7!


goes to 1.52V under load







http://imageshack.com/a/img22/5186/l08g.jpg, but if you check at the end, the times for IBT, you see a bit of a throttle causing the times to go from 23-24 to 25, 26, 28.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> goes to 1.52V under load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img22/5186/l08g.jpg, but if you check at the end, the times for IBT, you see a bit of a throttle causing the times to go from 23-24 to 25, 26, 28.


Still awesome for most loads









37gflops seems super low though, weren't people talking about >90 with 8-thread piledriver? I get 60's without avx, like 130 with avx1 and 200 by ~4ghz using avx2

After a minutes thought, i'd guess it might come from A: small amount of RAM used, that can cut scores down a lot, and B; your operating system might not support avx, you need service pack 1 for windows 7. This is quite important for general operation and also for stability testing. I might be wrong though, just low number seems weird. If it runs games, encoders, it's good but you should maybe look into it - Haswell can be really funny with passing certain stability tests yet crashing wildly in those

+1 for 3200x1080, same setup as me


----------



## rhapdog

Okay, decided to bump up my frequency so I can join. Managed to get it stable (so far). Only been a few hours though, and haven't tried playing Tomb Raider with it yet, but here it is.

http://valid.canardpc.com/7qvnui

A10-6800K @ 5046MHz


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Still awesome for most loads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37gflops seems super low though, weren't people talking about >90 with 8-thread piledriver? I get 60's without avx, like 130 with avx1 and 200 by ~4ghz using avx2
> 
> After a minutes thought, i'd guess it might come from A: small amount of RAM used, that can cut scores down a lot, and B; your operating system might not support avx, you need service pack 1 for windows 7. This is quite important for general operation and also for stability testing. I might be wrong though, just low number seems weird. If it runs games, encoders, it's good but you should maybe look into it - Haswell can be really funny with passing certain stability tests yet crashing wildly in those
> 
> +1 for 3200x1080, same setup as me


don't have sp1, downloading it nao.









I love my old samsung syncmaster 931bf! Just had a lot of color calibration to do xD

edit: my E5400 does better time at stock 2.7ghz, I also find it very wierd. my fx-6100 did 28-30s @ 4.4ghz with the same test.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> don't have sp1, downloading it nao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my old samsung syncmaster 931bf! Just had a lot of color calibration to do xD
> 
> edit: my E5400 does better time at stock 2.7ghz, I also find it very wierd. my fx-6100 did 28-30s @ 4.4ghz with the same test.


Your stability test wouldn't have been working correctly without it. You should see higher gflops, like 50-60 i guess now. It will be hotter and harder to pass, too. GL


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> As stated, here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5175 mhz @1.45V
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9ai330




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhapdog*
> 
> Okay, decided to bump up my frequency so I can join. Managed to get it stable (so far). Only been a few hours though, and haven't tried playing Tomb Raider with it yet, but here it is.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7qvnui
> 
> A10-6800K @ 5046MHz


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Your stability test wouldn't have been working correctly without it. You should see higher gflops, like 50-60 i guess now. It will be hotter and harder to pass, too. GL


Hmmmm, well crap then. I'm sure I can see at least over 5ghz still.


----------



## cpmee

Heres mine, 5054 mhz @ 1.476v. Havent played with it much over 5ghz because of cooling issues.

http://valid.canardpc.com/336aje
Quote:


> Your stability test wouldn't have been working correctly without it. You should see higher gflops, like 50-60 i guess now. It will be hotter and harder to pass, too. GL


More like in the 70's.









Use the IBT AVX in the first post here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/0_20

and dont forget to remove the IBT youve been using first, like I did, heh.


----------



## Moonless

If all you're asking for is a cpu-z validation then damn this club is easy to get in too haha.

http://valid.canardpc.com/vgf32e


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> If all you're asking for is a cpu-z validation then damn this club is easy to get in too haha.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vgf32e


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> yeah baby now im the first in the fx-6300 list!!!


Hmm, well I take second place BELOW the safe 1.55 volts, heh.

http://valid.canardpc.com/p5nybb


----------



## Nada190

DAMN, I already think anything over 4.0 is high lol.


----------



## cpmee

Oops, forgot I had disabled 2 cores on the last cpu-z. Heres the correct one:









http://valid.canardpc.com/w4wlbf


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Oops, forgot I had disabled 2 cores on the last cpu-z. Heres the correct one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/w4wlbf


Even with cores disabled, it still acceptable as long as the frequency show 5GHz or more.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah baby now im the first in the fx-6300 list!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, well I take second place BELOW the safe 1.55 volts, heh.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/p5nybb
Click to expand...


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Even with cores disabled, it still acceptable as long as the frequency show 5GHz or more.


Well then, 5.4ghz BELOW the safe voltage of 1.55 is easy, heh.









http://valid.canardpc.com/5tjn29


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Well then, 5.4ghz BELOW the safe voltage of 1.55 is easy, heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5tjn29


Golden Chips, lucky people...


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Golden Chips, lucky people...


I thought it was a complete dud at first because it wont pass IBT AVX at stock settings. Then I realized it was trying to run at too low a voltage, heh.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Even with cores disabled, it still acceptable as long as the frequency show 5GHz or more.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, 5.4ghz BELOW the safe voltage of 1.55 is easy, heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5tjn29
Click to expand...


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/543mdu meow lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/543mdu meow lol




























Water cooled I presume BCA?


----------



## battlecryawesome




----------



## zoomer-fodder

zoomer-fodder
i7-3930K HT @ 5Ghz - 1.44v / Corsair H110 closed case
http://valid.canardpc.com/2hgtzt


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> zoomer-fodder
> i7-3930K HT @ 5Ghz - 1.44v / Corsair H110 closed case
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2hgtzt


----------



## Tonu

i7 3930k - 5.1GHz - 1.6V, will update once winter arrives









http://valid.canardpc.com/501y9v


----------



## Jugurnot

3570k 5ghz @ 1.365 set in bios
http://valid.canardpc.com/y8v9ec

Did I do it right?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> 3570k 5ghz @ 1.365 set in bios
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y8v9ec
> 
> Did I do it right?


Nice! Stable?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nice! Stable?


Yeah, standard on IBT anyway. Havent done maximum on my desk at home yet, temps a lil too high for my liking.

Having fun at my friends last night, this is with cold air from outside, 9 degrees in Victoria.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> 3570k 5ghz @ 1.365 set in bios
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y8v9ec
> 
> Did I do it right?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thank you!


----------



## gennro

Here is mine!

http://valid.canardpc.com/5rgt2m


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gennro*
> 
> Here is mine!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5rgt2m


Dem ram timings....


----------



## wallawallaman

Can I have a AMD entry as well?

An FX6300 on Air, at 5.6, all 3 modules enabled.

http://valid.canardpc.com/pjcniy

(Minnesota 20 degree ambient!)


----------



## Jugurnot

What is considered stable for 5+ghz?
IBT on maximum stress level? For how long?


----------



## Insane569

Me and my friend got 5ghz on his 8 core.
http://valid.canardpc.com/aheuhq
Now I need a new mobo to get my 750k to 5ghz


----------



## FuryDharok

5GHz on i5 3570k with a Hyper 212 Evo








http://valid.canardpc.com/hu20q0


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuryDharok*
> 
> 5GHz on i5 3570k with a Hyper 212 Evo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hu20q0


Yowzers! Dont kill it.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuryDharok*
> 
> 5GHz on i5 3570k with a Hyper 212 Evo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hu20q0


That is scary haha! I suppose you are prepared to lose that chip?


----------



## wallawallaman

!! 5ghz, with 1.68 volts? MAN! that's playing with fire!


----------



## FuryDharok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wallawallaman*
> 
> !! 5ghz, with 1.68 volts? MAN! that's playing with fire!


Yeah for some reason that's the only voltage my PC would boot up with on 5GHz. It took me quite a while testing voltages ranging from 1.35 up to that 1.68
It also couldn't boot up when I had 2 RAM DIMMs. Had to remove 1 so it would boot up. ( Don't know whats the reason for that too)


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuryDharok*
> 
> Yeah for some reason that's the only voltage my PC would boot up with on 5GHz. It took me quite a while testing voltages ranging from 1.35 up to that 1.68
> It also couldn't boot up when I had 2 RAM DIMMs. Had to remove 1 so it would boot up. ( Don't know whats the reason for that too)


You are lucky it boots at all. May I ask why do that to your chip, especially on air? I mean, big numbers are cool and all, this IS overclock.net. But that is your gaming rig, not a suicide bench rig.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> You are lucky it boots at all. May I ask why do that to your chip, especially on air? I mean, big numbers are cool and all, this IS overclock.net. But that is your gaming rig, not a suicide bench rig.


Specially for 'just' 5 GHZ, if it was 5.3+ it would be quite acceptable. Try to keep under 1.10 for Intel on Air/Water, as it may cause permanent damage


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Yeah, standard on IBT anyway. Havent done maximum on my desk at home yet, temps a lil too high for my liking.
> 
> Having fun at my friends last night, this is with cold air from outside, 9 degrees in Victoria.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Specially for 'just' 5 GHZ, if it was 5.3+ it would be quite acceptable. Try to keep under 1.10 for Intel on Air/Water, as it may cause permanent damage


1.10vcore? Stock voltage goes to 1.25 range on Haswell with some loads









under 1.35 is mostly fine and safe


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1.10vcore? Stock voltage goes to 1.25 range on Haswell with some loads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under 1.35 is mostly fine and safe


1.61 !!! Stupid Phone


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 1.61 !!! Stupid Phone


ahaa 1.61









Well ivy can take a bit more than HW before random instant death i hear


----------



## PedroC1999

I know my SB-E has gone to 1.688 at most, but most recent is 1.63 I thonk


----------



## deafboy

Way too high on the volts on a lot of these rigs. Yikes!


----------



## FuryDharok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> You are lucky it boots at all. May I ask why do that to your chip, especially on air? I mean, big numbers are cool and all, this IS overclock.net. But that is your gaming rig, not a suicide bench rig.


No intention in doing suicide runs, just wanted to see if I could boot up with 5GHz, it was maxing out on 60c on idle and no stress tests done or any programs run except for CPU-z, google chrome and core temp. I'm not stupid enough to do stress tests on that kind of overclock. Also it wasn't intended to be 24/7. I only ran on 5GHz for about a minute then went back to 4.4 @ 1.21v


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> No intention in doing suicide runs


As far as i know, 1.68v is at/approaching the range of causing near instant significant degradation or death on ambient temp cooling.

Your motherboard is also the Asrock z77 extreme4, which is known to overvolt above what you set and what is displayed for Vcore, especially at high vcores. 1.45 being 1.55+, for example.

Having set/displayed 1.68, intentional or not - you could have killed it flat out. 1.68v is potentially lethal but 1.7-1.8 for even 30 seconds is beyond silly


----------



## FuryDharok

Oh. Thought suicide runs are going for insanely high overclocks WITH stability checks. Well sorry :|


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuryDharok*
> 
> Oh. Thought suicide runs are going for insanely high overclocks WITH stability checks. Well sorry :|


suicide run is dangerous non-24/7 volt usually - only thing you should apologise to is your cpu!









Don't run over ~1.35v on that board 24/7 really IMO


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonu*
> 
> i7 3930k - 5.1GHz - 1.6V, will update once winter arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/501y9v




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gennro*
> 
> Here is mine!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5rgt2m
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wallawallaman*
> 
> Can I have a AMD entry as well?
> 
> An FX6300 on Air, at 5.6, all 3 modules enabled.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pjcniy
> 
> (Minnesota 20 degree ambient!)




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Me and my friend got 5ghz on his 8 core.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/aheuhq
> Now I need a new mobo to get my 750k to 5ghz



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuryDharok*
> 
> 5GHz on i5 3570k with a Hyper 212 Evo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hu20q0


----------



## wallawallaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuryDharok*
> 
> Yeah for some reason that's the only voltage my PC would boot up with on 5GHz. It took me quite a while testing voltages ranging from 1.35 up to that 1.68
> It also couldn't boot up when I had 2 RAM DIMMs. Had to remove 1 so it would boot up. ( Don't know whats the reason for that too)


Did you see if there are any bios updates available? I know those aren't as flexible as a 2500k on air, but that seems like an actual problem with the board that you are brute forcing, unless the cpu really is that poor. I know I had to flash the bios to get 2133 mem running on my Extreme4, as it just wouldn't work otherwise.


----------



## cennis

http://valid.canardpc.com/smtg07

voltage was set at 1.325v with eist enabled so it drops when idle and its stable for windows.

*actual voltage is 1.360 when stressing ( does anyone know how to set an exact voltage on MSI Z87-GD65? I am using override mode for all my voltages*)

struggling to get it prime95 stable (crash within 1 minute BSOD or workers dying) tried up to 1.475 vcore and 2.3vccin and 1.35vring 4.7


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cennis*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/smtg07
> 
> voltage was set at 1.325v with eist enabled so it drops when idle and its stable for windows.
> 
> *actual voltage is 1.360 when stressing ( does anyone know how to set an exact voltage on MSI Z87-GD65? I am using override mode for all my voltages*)
> 
> struggling to get it prime95 stable (crash within 1 minute BSOD or workers dying) tried up to 1.475 vcore and 2.3vccin and 1.35vring 4.7


Vcore will be ~0.02v+ over what you set. The sensor is not entirely accurate, it's just very close (can report as like 12mv over instead of 20, for example)

Too much volts is often just bad or messes stuff up with Haswell. If your core is unstable, you should be using 0.2v less on ring with 33x manually set. If in doubt, find the core multi that's stable with 1.23vcore set 1.8vrin, make sure vrin llc is set, then work up one core multi at a time, stabilizing as you go with vcore/vrin. When you're at max stable core clock, you can play with uncore a little.

I could valid 5.0 below 1.4vcore but with voltage scaling it seems like 1.4 isn't enough for 4.8 and given 4.5-4.6-4.7 jumps, i doubt 5.0 would be possible on this chip stable. It'd take >>1.5v to pass x264, at this rate.

You might want to re-evaluate how you are stability testing, too. If you're going for max heat, Prime v28 isn't the hottest test. If you're going for a reasonable-enough to get stable test that will prevent instability in games, video encoders, essentially any actual program - a lot of people use x264 or things like specific fft lenghs (custom 1344-1344 on prime 27.9, bit harder than x264 and more of a guarantee) for that. If you absolutely have to pass some of the hardest tests, you'll have a hard time clocking up.


----------



## cennis

Thanks for your tips,

Its cold hear in Canada and I put my AIO radiator outside the window giving me <0c temps,
I find that on 5ghz, It is pretty stable(20mins+) when the cold air keep my cpu <60c in prime95 with ~1.4vcore 2.1vccin 1.2Vring 45x

However I sometimes i encounter sudden power off doesnt seem like cpu instability, I feel like its my mobo getting too cold or something?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cennis*
> 
> Thanks for your tips,
> 
> Its cold hear in Canada and I put my AIO radiator outside the window giving me <0c temps,
> I find that on 5ghz, It is pretty stable(20mins+) when the cold air keep my cpu <60c in prime95 with ~1.4vcore 2.1vccin 1.2Vring 45x
> 
> However I sometimes i encounter sudden power off doesnt seem like cpu instability, I feel like its my mobo getting too cold or something?


Is there even such a thing as too cold? When water starts freezing I suppose that will cause an issue haha, but is it a likely scenario?


----------



## cennis

I find it wierd too, system just turns off (no hang or freeze or bsod) after booting sometimes while some other times it runs prime95 for 20mins+

I read somewhere AIO has coolant that is antifreeze, regardless with AIO's long warranty probably covers it if ice cause damage to pump or other parts


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cennis*
> 
> I find it wierd too, system just turns off (no hang or freeze or bsod) after booting sometimes while some other times it runs prime95 for 20mins+
> 
> I read somewhere AIO has coolant that is antifreeze, regardless with AIO's long warranty probably covers it if ice cause damage to pump or other parts


http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## cennis

Thanks, sadly my rig is not really finalized and always changing, I'll do it later.

Can I still join the 5ghz club tho?
http://valid.canardpc.com/smtg07


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cennis*
> 
> Thanks, sadly my rig is not really finalized and always changing, I'll do it later.
> 
> Can I still join the 5ghz club tho?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/smtg07


Cruel, cruel fate... 4998.83 MHz is not quite 5000, which is our standard of entry....
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.


http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club


----------



## cennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Cruel, cruel fate... 4998.83 MHz is not quite 5000, which is our standard of entry....
> http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club


lol. ok ill put up a new one in a second. random fluctuations

*EDIT* http://valid.canardpc.com/5eq9bg 5.3

thanks for the push


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cennis*
> 
> Thanks for your tips,
> 
> Its cold hear in Canada and I put my AIO radiator outside the window giving me <0c temps,
> I find that on 5ghz, It is pretty stable(20mins+) when the cold air keep my cpu <60c in prime95 with ~1.4vcore 2.1vccin 1.2Vring 45x
> 
> However I sometimes i encounter sudden power off doesnt seem like cpu instability, I feel like its my mobo getting too cold or something?


That happens with too low vcore or vrin - sudden power off and restart

It often shows an error in bluescreenview afterwards, even though there was no bluescreen


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cennis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Cruel, cruel fate... 4998.83 MHz is not quite 5000, which is our standard of entry....
> http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club
> 
> 
> 
> lol. ok ill put up a new one in a second. random fluctuations
> 
> *EDIT* http://valid.canardpc.com/5eq9bg 5.3
> 
> thanks for the push
Click to expand...


----------



## hftjmac

Currently stable after 3 hours of small FFT on prime 95. Going to try and bump the vcore from 1.47 to 1.46 though and see if its stable. Figured I would just get this up though.

http://valid.canardpc.com/bc2z7b


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hftjmac*
> 
> Currently stable after 3 hours of small FFT on prime 95. Going to try and bump the vcore from 1.47 to 1.46 though and see if its stable. Figured I would just get this up though.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bc2z7b


----------



## |-Goku-|

Here we go









http://valid.canardpc.com/ctxcyb

Question, how do people get 5000.1, when I tried 50x multiplier it showed 4998.83 :-/


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *|-Goku-|*
> 
> Here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ctxcyb
> 
> Question, how do people get 5000.1, when I tried 50x multiplier it showed 4998.83 :-/


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *|-Goku-|*
> 
> Here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ctxcyb
> 
> Question, how do people get 5000.1, when I tried 50x multiplier it showed 4998.83 :-/


100.02 does it nicely


----------



## givmedew

Sign me up...

http://valid.canardpc.com/vbtcq0

delidded 4670K at 5GHz stable at 1.397v


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Sign me up...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vbtcq0
> 
> delidded 4670K at 5GHz stable at 1.397v




Need *givmedew* instead of *GAMING* in the validation name field.

If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.

(There is no excuse for a Rejected validation with an Intel chip, but considering CPUZ has long had issues with AMD, those validations will be accepted, until I am advised by top overclockers that this situation no longer applies..)

(When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Sign me up...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vbtcq0
> 
> delidded 4670K at 5GHz stable at 1.397v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need *givmedew* instead of *GAMING* in the validation name field.
> 
> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (There is no excuse for a Rejected validation with an Intel chip, but considering CPUZ has long had issues with AMD, those validations will be accepted, until I am advised by top overclockers that this situation no longer applies..)
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.
Click to expand...

http://valid.canardpc.com/20x3y6


----------



## alancsalt

4998.83 MHz < 5GHz.. Come on, you can do eeeet!


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 4998.83 MHz < 5GHz.. Come on, you can do eeeet!


Do I have to post it saying 5GHz? Because that is the validation for 5GHz it just goes up and down by a few MHz... one second it will say 5001 and then next 4998...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Do I have to post it saying 5GHz? Because that is the validation for 5GHz it just goes up and down by a few MHz... one second it will say 5001 and then next 4998...


Yea you do, try setting 100.02 base clock or something similar - should give you 5001 +-1mhz

I'm proud of my 5000.03, puts me bottom of list, if i can't be top then might as well be somewhere notable and easy to find


----------



## alancsalt

You can do it. You KNOW you can.








Catch it over 5!


----------



## Tyrannocanis

http://valid.canardpc.com/zj4k26


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannocanis*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zj4k26


----------



## 8320verclocked

Hey guys

So im trying to get into this club and im in touching distance from it. Ive got 4.9 loaded on my AMD 8320 @ 1.5 volts but when i try 5.0GHz, Windows dont load and I get a boot failure. Ive tried upping the volts once more but still don't work. I'm afraid that if I push the volts any higher, the CPU will blow.

So is there any way to get that extra 100mhz?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8320verclocked*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> So im trying to get into this club and im in touching distance from it. Ive got 4.9 loaded on my AMD 8320 @ 1.5 volts but when i try 5.0GHz, Windows dont load and I get a boot failure. Ive tried upping the volts once more but still don't work. I'm afraid that if I push the volts any higher, the CPU will blow.
> 
> So is there any way to get that extra 100mhz?


You should start a new thread with your questions *HERE* then place a link in this thread.

But you would need to either fill in the rig builder or list what is in the PC, ie MB, CPU, RAM, PSU, Cooling etc.


----------



## KnownDragon

8320overclocked I agree with ginger_nuts you might want to ask those questions in a different spot but I think this might be the place you are looking for. Last time I was in the guys were a bit rough but also helped me earn a higher spot in the charts. http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club Depending on that mobo you use and cooling you are going to need to bump that voltage up just more then one I would try 1.52- 1.53. My 8320 would take some abuse. She is also ticking in my wifes puter now.


----------



## Buno Taso

http://valid.canardpc.com/yiqzcc


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/ev925l








It was all good until the OV jumper got moved.


----------



## Big Elf

http://valid.canardpc.com/4d67sk


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buno Taso*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/yiqzcc




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ev925l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was all good until the OV jumper got moved.



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Elf*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4d67sk


----------



## skitz9417

amd fx 6300 cpu 5ghz

http://valid.x86.fr/yvhnh9

not stable


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> amd fx 6300 cpu 5ghz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/yvhnh9
> 
> not stable


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


ok thanks


----------



## philhalo66

5GHz 1.452V
http://valid.x86.fr/jwj7c9


----------



## Razzaa

5.0ghz 1.45

http://valid.x86.fr/22375u


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> 5GHz 1.452V
> http://valid.x86.fr/jwj7c9




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> 5.0ghz 1.45
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/22375u


----------



## tpwilko08

5.0Ghz 1.31v (Delided)

http://valid.x86.fr/yy0g8k


----------



## Slinky PC

5.2GHz 1.5v Slinky PC








http://valid.canardpc.com/s0yv84


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> 5.0Ghz 1.31v (Delided)
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/yy0g8k




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinky PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.2GHz 1.5v Slinky PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/s0yv84


----------



## tpwilko08

can anyone tell me why my sig is not showing up properly?

Help would be appreciated....


----------



## alancsalt

with that bbcode/plain text one not working, did you try the html/rich text version?

Code:



Code:


[IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=678487][B] 5 GHz Overclock Club [/B][/URL][IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> with that bbcode/plain text one not working, did you try the html/rich text version?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=678487][B] 5 GHz Overclock Club [/B][/URL][IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]


Thanks for that just had to edit it to go in the center all good now thanks again..


----------



## billbartuska

FX6300, 5030ghz @ 1.464v

http://valid.canardpc.com/qbw6ch


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billbartuska*
> 
> FX6300, 5030ghz @ 1.464v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qbw6ch
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## EchoTwoZero

i5 2500K @ 5GHz 1.465 Volts
http://valid.canardpc.com/c2hvkj


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

A Lil Pre testing before LN2
http://valid.canardpc.com/3ysn5d
with a 0.03 vcore bump just to get into windows.
This one looks promising. Shooting for 8GHz !


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EchoTwoZero*
> 
> i5 2500K @ 5GHz 1.465 Volts
> http://valid.canardpc.com/c2hvkj




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> A Lil Pre testing before LN2
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3ysn5d
> with a 0.03 vcore bump just to get into windows.
> This one looks promising. Shooting for 8GHz !


----------



## lowngcawt

FX8350 @ 5217.32 MHz 1.584V
http://valid.canardpc.com/0rxfna


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowngcawt*
> 
> FX8350 @ 5217.32 MHz 1.584V
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0rxfna


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/2ilkne

Celeron 352

7731.82 MHz


----------



## PirateZ

http://valid.x86.fr/t95gbu

FX 6300

Doing some testing,will be posting some better values next time but my motherboard is not so capable


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2ilkne
> 
> Celeron 352
> 
> 7731.82 MHz



















Anything left?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PirateZ*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/t95gbu
> 
> FX 6300
> 
> Doing some testing,will be posting some better values next time but my motherboard is not so capable


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

@alancsalt

Yeah there is some left in it. It will do 8GHz, just need to tweak a little more.

http://valid.canardpc.com/vaqftv
Sempron 140
5940.45 MHz

Tried for 6 but was a tad short, still decent though.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> @alancsalt
> 
> Yeah there is some left in it. It will do 8GHz, just need to tweak a little more.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vaqftv
> Sempron 140
> 5940.45 MHz
> 
> Tried for 6 but was a tad short, still decent though.




























Doin' well!


----------



## PirateZ

How do i add this banner to my signature??


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PirateZ*
> 
> How do i add this banner to my signature??


Mouse over your name in the upper right corner and click Edit My Signature.

add banner to signature.

does that work for you?


----------



## PirateZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Mouse over your name in the upper right corner and click Edit My Signature.
> 
> add banner to signature.
> 
> does that work for you?


Nope,only have have the option to add rigs in my signature


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PirateZ*
> 
> Nope,only have have the option to add rigs in my signature


It might be something related to post count since you only have 9 posts,
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
But you don't see this:


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/u/401652/piratez, bottom right, edit signature....



I assume you meant the club sig rather than a banner, because I believe the only images you can put in a sig are icons and your rig avatars.


----------



## PirateZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> It might be something related to post count since you only have 9 posts,
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> But you don't see this:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/401652/piratez, bottom right, edit signature....
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you meant the club sig rather than a banner, because I believe the only images you can put in a sig are icons and your rig avatars.


Yes,i meant the club's signature.Thanks to both of you


----------



## ozyo

do u accepted i7 4770k with 1 core


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> do u accepted i7 4770k with 1 core


as long as one core hits...submit!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> do u accepted i7 4770k with 1 core


Yes, if all else matches requirements on first post of this thread..


----------



## dogma82

Add me please - Proof!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogma82*
> 
> Add me please - Proof!


----------



## Big Elf

Managed to get to *5.211GHz* although I had to turn HT off


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Elf*
> 
> Managed to get to *5.211GHz* although I had to turn HT off


----------



## gridlock33

http://valid.canardpc.com/swge09 did i do it right?


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/mhpat7

Didn't bench too good tho, couldn't drive 2 sticks of RAM at a reasonable overclock the scores were better on single channel


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gridlock33*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/swge09 did i do it right?



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mhpat7
> 
> Didn't bench too good tho, couldn't drive 2 sticks of RAM at a reasonable overclock the scores were better on single channel




























minimum load on NB/IMC....... with one stick


----------



## stubass

Ummmm, not entiely sure what you meen salty








Basically with 1 stick of 2GB RAM i could bench at 4911 - 4997 but with 2 sticks i could only bench at around 4500.. wonder whats up with that


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Ummmm, not entiely sure what you meen salty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically with 1 stick of 2GB RAM i could bench at 4911 - 4997 but with 2 sticks i could only bench at around 4500.. wonder whats up with that


strain.
bench with 1 stick = win


----------



## alancsalt

That's a big difference. Are both sticks perfectly healthy? If they are I'd wonder if the the NB had suffered somehow or was below par... anyway, just bench with one stick.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Ummmm, not entiely sure what you meen salty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically with 1 stick of 2GB RAM i could bench at 4911 - 4997 but with 2 sticks i could only bench at around 4500.. wonder whats up with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strain.
> bench with 1 stick = win
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's a big difference. Are both sticks perfectly healthy? If they are I'd wonder if the the NB had suffered somehow or was below par... anyway, just bench with one stick.


First time something like this has happened.. usually i can run most benches with two sticks close to the max OC which i do with one stick.... Well its a 3 stick kit of dom gt 2000 CL8 Hypers. diferent combos of two sticks the same so i assume the sticks are fine. NB well i am not sure if it suffered but i tested it on a E8400 which multi @ x6 on a 120mm AIO cooler early this year did FSB of 625 in testing the FSB and on the same settings did the same 625 this morning...

Maybe just a funky chip??


----------



## alancsalt

Whatever it takes!


----------



## lowngcawt

Pushed a little bit more tonight!

Old:
# 5217.32 MHz (AMD/FX8350) on WATER by lowngcawt Validation

New:
# 5317.81MHz (AMD/FX8350) on WATER by Lowngcawt Validation

I think this is the max i can go. I dont really feel safe going over 1.65V


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowngcawt*
> 
> Pushed a little bit more tonight!
> 
> Old:
> # 5217.32 MHz (AMD/FX8350) on WATER by lowngcawt Validation
> 
> New:
> # 5317.81MHz (AMD/FX8350) on WATER by Lowngcawt Validation
> 
> I think this is the max i can go. I dont really feel safe going over 1.65V


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/n1wemd

E8600 - 6132.83 MHz

wasn't fun either... lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/n1wemd
> 
> E8600 - 6132.83 MHz
> 
> wasn't fun either... lol


----------



## scgt1

I think I've reached the max I can do otherwise Intel Burn test keeps dumping out Windows Explorer. There is s ton of thermal headroom left though with my cooling. Only hit 65C at Max.









Really really new to overclocking and if it wasn't for some guides that are using the same Asus bios as I am with my Formy I wouldn't have gotten this far. Everything is so confusing since SB in the bios. I had a E8400 that all it needed was FSB adjustments and it was a champ. There are way too many bios variables now for someone with ADD.

I have two sets of ram I want to bench but I can't even get the first 1600mhz kit to start at 1866mhz let alone pushing them. Don't get me started on how messed up overclocking ram is. (I've never done it before aside from setting it in the bios at the MHZ I want.) All this timing mess and everything is completely over my head and the more I read about it the more jumbled everything gets in my head. From the sounds of it though I have chips on both these sets of ram that are supposed to be really good at overclocking. Too bad I can't grasp the whole concept.

Anyway here is my validation: here


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> I think I've reached the max I can do otherwise Intel Burn test keeps dumping out Windows Explorer. There is s ton of thermal headroom left though with my cooling. Only hit 65C at Max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really really new to overclocking and if it wasn't for some guides that are using the same Asus bios as I am with my Formy I wouldn't have gotten this far. Everything is so confusing since SB in the bios. I had a E8400 that all it needed was FSB adjustments and it was a champ. There are way too many bios variables now for someone with ADD.
> 
> I have two sets of ram I want to bench but I can't even get the first 1600mhz kit to start at 1866mhz let alone pushing them. Don't get me started on how messed up overclocking ram is. (I've never done it before aside from setting it in the bios at the MHZ I want.) All this timing mess and everything is completely over my head and the more I read about it the more jumbled everything gets in my head. From the sounds of it though I have chips on both these sets of ram that are supposed to be really good at overclocking. Too bad I can't grasp the whole concept.
> 
> Anyway here is my validation: here


----------



## booe46

Can i join? here is my validation:
http://valid.x86.fr/314rd1


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booe46*
> 
> Can i join? here is my validation:
> http://valid.x86.fr/314rd1


Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.


http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club

Please redo the validation as booe46 rather than pc name, BOO-PC

Here's how:


----------



## booe46

sorry here is
http://valid.x86.fr/hwkjre
thanks you


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booe46*
> 
> sorry here is
> http://valid.x86.fr/hwkjre
> thanks you



















Good work!


----------



## p5ych00n5

As a weird result of foregoing Windows in favour of Linux, I seem to be 100% 5GHz stable, I´ve searched the Interwebz for a IBT AVX or P95 equivalent for Linux without luck but so far all seems good


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I can run 5ghz stable for all but testing programs lol... don't know why... but when I run games, bench's etc all works well... no funny business no problems... but shortly after starting prime cores start to drop even at 1.55 vcore.... but if I run one single thread of prime... it'll run on for hours with no issues... makes me think its actually the memory controller causing the issue... so in short.... testing for stability is important if you worry excessively over losing your OS, if not... all is likely well... but there are risks to instability.


----------



## PirateZ

UPDATE 2.0

http://valid.canardpc.com/a2cfq8


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PirateZ*
> 
> UPDATE 2.0
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/a2cfq8


----------



## 4lek

May i join?

http://valid.x86.fr/2z5ru8

[This is the very first try.. i will work on it but still







]


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4lek*
> 
> May i join?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2z5ru8
> 
> [This is the very first try.. i will work on it but still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4lek*
> 
> May i join?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2z5ru8
> 
> [This is the very first try.. i will work on it but still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Wow thats pretty quick.

I hope you aren't running those kinds of volts 24/7


----------



## 4lek

Na well, course i'm not







[4,[email protected],280 is my daily,offset mode].

I'm just testing a bench config atm.. and well that was my first try over 5ghz. Vcoure could probably be reduced too.. i set it high purposely this tiime.


----------



## rollobollo

Ok fine


----------



## Blazeiam

May I join?
http://valid.canardpc.com/rzpi56


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rollobollo*
> 
> Can I join? This was done in Feb as I live in Eastern Europe and it was below -20c outside with windows open and such, ambient inside was around +5c, and I was a burrito under my bed shaking, not from the cold, but from fear that I would destroy my machine. I have upgraded my GPU and ram since then, I hope that is ok. If I am accepted, what do I do? I know it says to use your overclocker name but at the time I did not really post here sadly, I have proof it is really me in a screenshot I will post that Ralph-PC is really me, I apologize for the length of the pic, but I use a main 27inch and a side 19 inch for Aida64 full screen sensor panel with all my guages. It would mean a lot to me. I know I am not special, but I worked REALLY hard to get that OC.
> 
> I noticed it is hard to see, so I uploaded to imgur also so you can view full picture https://i.imgur.com/KWtUNvs.jpg
> 
> 5.4 Submission http://valid.x86.fr/1izwdb
> What I run right now - http://valid.x86.fr/7ytib0


Sorry, but the validation has to be in your member-name, rollobollo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blazeiam*
> 
> May I join?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rzpi56


----------



## leblanc980

It took a lot of nerves to reach 1.5+ Volts in order to hit 5ghz. I had to delid, and relid my 3770k with CLP, and build a custom water loop. Was getting max temps at 82 C.
I think we all know the rest of the story lol.

Anyways, I can't wait to join. Been dreaming about this moment for years!

http://valid.canardpc.com/su15qc

i7 3770k @ 5091.82 MHz
ASRock OC Formula Z77
Kingston 2400

What puzzles me is my cpu @ 4.5ghz took 1.205 Volt.
But than it took 1.510v to reach 5.0Ghz??









I also threw in a super Pi.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leblanc980*
> 
> It took a lot of nerves to reach 1.5+ Volts in order to hit 5ghz. I had to delid, and relid my 3770k with CLP, and build a custom water loop. Was getting max temps at 82 C.
> I think we all know the rest of the story lol.
> 
> Anyways, I can't wait to join. Been dreaming about this moment for years!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/su15qc
> 
> i7 3770k @ 5091.82 MHz
> ASRock OC Formula Z77
> Kingston 2400
> 
> What puzzles me is my cpu @ 4.5ghz took 1.205 Volt.
> But than it took 1.510v to reach 5.0Ghz??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also threw in a super Pi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AlemSalleh

Can I join?








http://valid.x86.fr/mmlbib


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leblanc980*
> 
> It took a lot of nerves to reach 1.5+ Volts in order to hit 5ghz. I had to delid, and relid my 3770k with CLP, and build a custom water loop. Was getting max temps at 82 C.
> I think we all know the rest of the story lol.
> 
> Anyways, I can't wait to join. Been dreaming about this moment for years!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/su15qc
> 
> i7 3770k @ 5091.82 MHz
> ASRock OC Formula Z77
> Kingston 2400
> 
> What puzzles me is my cpu @ 4.5ghz took 1.205 Volt.
> But than it took 1.510v to reach 5.0Ghz??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also threw in a super Pi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The voltage jump from 4.5Ghz to 5ghz isn't abnormal, I have a 3770k that has done 4.5ghz stable at 1.13V, but still needed 1.54v for 5Ghz.
What makes the golden chips golden is the way they scale with clocks & voltage, they can hit 5ghz + before needing the big voltage bumps.


----------



## leblanc980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The voltage jump from 4.5Ghz to 5ghz isn't abnormal, I have a 3770k that has done 4.5ghz stable at 1.13V, but still needed 1.54v for 5Ghz.
> What makes the golden chips golden is the way they scale with clocks & voltage, they can hit 5ghz + before needing the big voltage bumps.


Right on. I honestly couldn't believe it. at 1.5 Volts, my windows was going crazy logging me out of everything lol. It seems fine in between 5.1-5.2 volts.

How long do you think one could run a 3770k at 5.X+ Volts 24/7?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leblanc980*
> 
> Right on. I honestly couldn't believe it. at 1.5 Volts, my windows was going crazy logging me out of everything lol. It seems fine in between 5.1-5.2 volts.
> 
> How long do you think one could run a 3770k at 5.X+ Volts 24/7?


That is a tough one, temperatures do play a part, the higher the vcore, the cooler you want the temps for good longevity. 1.5V at 90° under load will degrade a bit faster than 1.5V at 60° load. How much faster is the tough part, cutting 6 months off it's potential lifespan or 6 years?

For 24/7 running I don't max the clocks, I just run a mild overclock for daily. & turn it up for benching, but I also use extreme cooling for extreme clocks/voltages & I don't push things too hard on air & water.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leblanc980*
> 
> Right on. I honestly couldn't believe it. at 1.5 Volts, my windows was going crazy logging me out of everything lol. It seems fine in between 5.1-5.2 volts.
> 
> How long do you think one could run a 3770k at 5.X+ Volts 24/7?


1.5V !!!? Damn and I thought I it took risks when I set my Vcore to 1.456v.


----------



## mjcaouette89

I'd like to join:
http://valid.x86.fr/zx2rxv


----------



## 8320verclocked

Last time I tried to do it, i couldn't load into Windows but it worked this time

http://valid.canardpc.com/dztui6

So happy right now!


----------



## Millenna

HI,

Here it is the 5.00Ghz i7 4820k but temp in intel burn test are very high 95°c and vcore as well 1.575 and not stable to get it stable need to increase vcore to 1.592

4798.00 = 1.336vcore
PLL = 0.88v
S/A = 1.0200v
I/O = 0.88v

4998.00Ghz = 1.488vcore
PLL = 0.88v
S/A = 1.0200v
I/O = 0.88v

5050.00Ghz = 1.592vcore
PLL = 0.88v
S/A = 1.0200v
I/O = 0.88v

so i have not superPI or anything like that because i don't want to break my new cpu but if i join the club this make me happy









http://valid.x86.fr/ka84um 5CPU-Z Validation


----------



## alancsalt

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlemSalleh*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mmlbib




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjcaouette89*
> 
> I'd like to join:
> http://valid.x86.fr/zx2rxv



















Banners don't work unless you untick import images when posting. Please post the URL in future.








(Banner _as well_ if you want, but a url is best 4 me.)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8320verclocked*
> 
> Last time I tried to do it, i couldn't load into Windows but it worked this time
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dztui6
> 
> So happy right now!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millenna*
> 
> HI,
> 
> Here it is the 5.00Ghz i7 4820k but temp in intel burn test are very high 95°c and vcore as well 1.575 and not stable to get it stable need to increase vcore to 1.592
> 
> 4798.00 = 1.336vcore
> PLL = 0.88v
> S/A = 1.0200v
> I/O = 0.88v
> 
> 4998.00Ghz = 1.488vcore
> PLL = 0.88v
> S/A = 1.0200v
> I/O = 0.88v
> 
> 5050.00Ghz = 1.592vcore
> PLL = 0.88v
> S/A = 1.0200v
> I/O = 0.88v
> 
> so i have not superPI or anything like that because i don't want to break my new cpu but if i join the club this make me happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ka84um 5CPU-Z Validation


----------



## Millenna

thank's, do you add my i7 4820k to the 2011 socket list ?

or you leave it to the 3820 list ?


----------



## Millenna

please can you update your list to add a i7 4820k it's a shame to see that CPU in the i7 3820 list.

if you can do this would be much appreciated


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millenna*
> 
> please can you update your list to add a i7 4820k it's a shame to see that CPU in the i7 3820 list.
> 
> if you can do this would be much appreciated


S/he will do it next time they see thread


----------



## Kimir

Don't worry, he'll fix it


----------



## Millenna

yes, i hope and i'm happy to see i'm the first one the get 5Ghz with i7 4820k even for a while and i'm working to get better Vcore/frequency

BTW sorry if my english is not perfect i'm french


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8320verclocked*
> 
> Last time I tried to do it, i couldn't load into Windows but it worked this time
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dztui6
> 
> So happy right now!


DOH! First 4820K we've had. Has own category now..


----------



## Millenna

Oooooooooh, great thank you so much







it's much appreciated


----------



## ku4jb

Room for another ?

http://valid.x86.fr/ca8yt2


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4jb*
> 
> Room for another ?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ca8yt2



















*#2 FX-6300*


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjcaouette89*
> 
> I'd like to join:
> http://valid.x86.fr/zx2rxv


you need to validate the 5.0GHZ overclock. follow instructions on first page of this thread


----------



## alancsalt

mjcaouette89 is in. I detectived his validation by looking at a quote of his post.. http://valid.x86.fr/zx2rxv


----------



## mjcaouette89

Here is the link to my validation:
http://valid.x86.fr/zx2rxv

Edit: I see the Mod was able to get my link from my original post, thanks!


----------



## Millenna

hi,

i have make another run but this one is the last one i dont want to go further and i think i can't with my watercooling so can you update my i7 4820k frequency with this one









http://valid.x86.fr/2n53ni (CPU-Z i7 4820k > 5087.54 MHz)

thank's


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millenna*
> 
> hi,
> 
> i have make another run but this one is the last one i dont want to go further and i think i can't with my watercooling so can you update my i7 4820k frequency with this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2n53ni (CPU-Z i7 4820k > 5087.54 MHz)
> 
> thank's


----------



## buzzbuzzbuzz

X4 760k - stock speed 3.8ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/v30bbe


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buzzbuzzbuzz*
> 
> X4 760k - stock speed 3.8ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/v30bbe


----------



## Joa3d43

update please

Joa3d43 -- 4960x - 5624.9 GHz









http://valid.canardpc.com/cckxi3


----------



## buzzbuzzbuzz

Update time already... 5189.48


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> update please
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960x - 5624.9 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cckxi3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buzzbuzzbuzz*
> 
> Update time already... 5189.48


----------



## TheGamer72

Here's my Validation link
Still trying to get 5.5 ghz under h2o
But i'm waiting to recieve the other 8320 that's going to arrive
http://valid.canardpc.com/dd3mss


----------



## g0nz0

4670K, 5 ghz, Vcore *1.348*, Corsair H100i (fans set to balanced)...









http://valid.x86.fr/hfrh7w


----------



## cyc1on

I can't wait for another -17 below day and a dead motherboard to resubmit my cpu-z with my user name. So this is what i did get with my AMD 8150 FX 5518.23mhz 5.5ghz another words. Did this with a H80 watercooler. After I successfully submitted the cpu-z I attempted two more but blew the motherboard.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2643605


----------



## buzzbuzzbuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyc1on*
> 
> I can't wait for another -17 below day and a dead motherboard to resubmit my cpu-z with my user name. So this is what i did get with my AMD 8150 FX 5518.23mhz 5.5ghz another words. Did this with a H80 watercooler. After I successfully submitted the cpu-z I attempted two more but blew the motherboard.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2643605


Don't feel bad- I fried the VRMs on my board trying to hit 5.3 Made it to 5189 though.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0nz0*
> 
> 4670K, 5 ghz, Vcore *1.348*, Corsair H100i (fans set to balanced)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hfrh7w



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGamer72*
> 
> Here's my Validation link
> Still trying to get 5.5 ghz under h2o
> But i'm waiting to recieve the other 8320 that's going to arrive
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dd3mss


----------



## TheGamer72

Here it is a little bit further:
http://valid.canardpc.com/6wedut


----------



## bmgjet

IBT AVX stable, Prime stable, Memtest 86 stable.
3D mark 11 stable, http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8289200

Validation,
bmgjet - 5069.03 MHz - AMD 8350 - 1.56V
http://valid.canardpc.com/g4ktu9


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGamer72*
> 
> Here it is a little bit further:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6wedut



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> IBT AVX stable, Prime stable, Memtest 86 stable.
> 3D mark 11 stable, http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8289200
> 
> Validation,
> bmgjet - 5069.03 MHz - AMD 8350 - 1.56V
> http://valid.canardpc.com/g4ktu9


----------



## mikemykeMB

Please add to list and thanks..

http://valid.canardpc.com/84qrq3


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> Please add to list and thanks..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/84qrq3


Dem ram timing.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Dem ram timing.


Yeah, loose-sloppy-, could of tighten 'em up a bit.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> Please add to list and thanks..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/84qrq3


Name in validation name field does not match OCN username as required.
http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Name in validation name field does not match OCN username as required.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club


Oopps, damn sure doesn't..will re-run.


----------



## mikemykeMB

@Duality92, for your laughs...

@Csalt-matching OCN username

http://valid.x86.fr/8wniah


----------



## Duality92

Y U NO PUT 9-9-9-24


----------



## ku4jb

ok, juuust couldn't take it.







possible update at some point ?

http://valid.x86.fr/9l2mx2


----------



## JourneymanMike

Will this work?

http://valid.canardpc.com/6ceite

Thanks for your consideration,

Mike


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> @Duality92, for your laughs...
> 
> @Csalt-matching OCN username
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/8wniah



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4jb*
> 
> ok, juuust couldn't take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> possible update at some point ?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9l2mx2



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Will this work?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6ceite
> 
> Thanks for your consideration,
> 
> Mike


----------



## ColeriaX

Can I be part of the club?

http://valid.x86.fr/2iiyq3


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColeriaX*
> 
> Can I be part of the club?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2iiyq3


----------



## Suferbus

Anyone have any suggestions on how I can push my 8350 a little further? I am currently at 4.6Ghz, and at 51c on a prime 95 blend test after 8 hours---very stable and quite cool, but i know i can get 5Ghz. The problem is, if i push my multi any further, i bsod or a core crashes on a prime 95 blend test, and I have messed with the voltage all the way past 1.5 and still wont work, i suspect ram timings. Right now I have 2 4gb Gskillz 1600mhz sticks installed at 9-9-9-24 T timings---I know throwing more voltage is not the answer, so it has to be in another area--right now my overclock is only multiplier based, I would like to throw some FSB numbers to get it the rest of the way---Any info would be great.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on how I can push my 8350 a little further? I am currently at 4.6Ghz, and at 51c on a prime 95 blend test after 8 hours---very stable and quite cool, but i know i can get 5Ghz. The problem is, if i push my multi any further, i bsod or a core crashes on a prime 95 blend test, and I have messed with the voltage all the way past 1.5 and still wont work, i suspect ram timings. Right now I have 2 4gb Gskillz 1600mhz sticks installed at 9-9-9-24 T timings---I know throwing more voltage is not the answer, so it has to be in another area--right now my overclock is only multiplier based, I would like to throw some FSB numbers to get it the rest of the way---Any info would be great.


To get into the club all you need is a verified 5000mhz. You don't need to be stable. So ditch the stability test and max out that CPU. I got my friend to 5ghz pretty easy.


----------



## Suferbus

Good Deal__ Ill submit my validation tonight--- As for a stable overclock, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Good Deal__ Ill submit my validation tonight--- As for a stable overclock, anyone have any suggestions?


Push to either your voltage or thermal limits. Or a little less if you're afraid of damaging anything.

I pushed my athlon 750k to the voltage limit. Mobo won't let me go past 1.52Vcore but my thermals are 40C idle.
Does this make sense bro?


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Push to either your voltage or thermal limits. Or a little less if you're afraid of damaging anything.
> 
> I pushed my athlon 750k to the voltage limit. Mobo won't let me go past 1.52Vcore but my thermals are 40C idle.
> Does this make sense bro?


Ya, it makes sense. I just figured I should be able to surpass 4.6Ghz without going over 1.5v, but I guess all silicone isn't the same. I just always see these posts with higher clocks and low voltages, it just makes me wonder if it is my ram timings, or if I have a bad cpu. My 4.6 is very very stable however. I guess I'll just push my Voltage up and see what happens. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Ya, it makes sense. I just figured I should be able to surpass 4.6Ghz without going over 1.5v, but I guess all silicone isn't the same. I just always see these posts with higher clocks and low voltages, it just makes me wonder if it is my ram timings, or if I have a bad cpu. My 4.6 is very very stable however. I guess I'll just push my Voltage up and see what happens. Thanks for the help.


Some people disable cores. I got ~4.8ghz~ on my Athlon but I only did it on 1 core. Can't get past 4.5ghz on all 4 cores. And yea not all silicone is the same. Some people get really nice OCs because of a lucky chip. Others just have better mobos. I could OC higher but my mobo limits me at 1.52Vcore which stops me at 4.5ghz 24/7 and 4.8ghz max 1 core. I could probably get higher with a nicer mobo.


----------



## Bloodbath

Please add me to the Club
http://valid.canardpc.com/pudlea


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Please add me to the Club
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pudlea


----------



## Bloodbath

Sorry for the noob question but how do I apply the club banner to my profile? Thanks dude.


----------



## alancsalt

for a plain text sig

Code:



Code:


[center]:clock:[URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/678487/"][b]_.=5 GHz Overclock Club=._[/b][/URL]:clock:[/center]

With Huddler content management, mine changed to Rich Text, in which case it looks like this, in "Source":

Code:



Code:


[IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=678487][B] 5 GHz Overclock Club [/B][/URL][IMG]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]


----------



## glnn_23

Hi can you include my 3930k in the club please.

http://valid.canardpc.com/sy0xwx

update, can you use this one thanks

http://valid.x86.fr/jbzhf3


----------



## 033Y5

hi all
here is my 5ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/16heqs


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi can you include my 3930k in the club please.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sy0xwx
> 
> update, can you use this one thanks
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/jbzhf3




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hi all
> here is my 5ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/16heqs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JeremyFenn

Hey there, can you add me to the club as well?

My 5.16Ghz Validation URL

and I guess I could throw this in as well



I don't understand why CPU-Z is saying my Graphic Card (GPU) is a 7970 when it's a Sapphire Vapor-X Tri-X R9 280x OC with BOOST.


----------



## Magic Sjefke

Hi could you please add my FX6300 to the club?

http://valid.canardpc.com/msskvf


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Hey there, can you add me to the club as well?
> 
> My 5.16Ghz Validation URL
> 
> and I guess I could throw this in as well
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why CPU-Z is saying my Graphic Card (GPU) is a 7970 when it's a Sapphire Vapor-X Tri-X R9 280x OC with BOOST.




























Accepted, but next time could you please lose the extra space and match the OCN user name? (doesn't matter if there is -PC on the end, or capitalized, but would prefer the portion that is the user name to fully match.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magic Sjefke*
> 
> Hi could you please add my FX6300 to the club?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/msskvf


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accepted, but next time could you please lose the extra space and match the OCN user name? (doesn't matter if there is -PC on the end, or capitalized, but would prefer the portion that is the user name to fully match.)


Yeah sure, here's an update without the space:

http://valid.x86.fr/x7d6ua

Just used the space there since that's my first and last name, kinda used to putting a space there


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Yeah sure, here's an update without the space:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/x7d6ua
> 
> Just used the space there since that's my first and last name, kinda used to putting a space there


Ha! Very tidy you got the same MHz.


----------



## rluker5

Hi, may I please join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/znbjr5

I barely squeaked in


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rluker5*
> 
> Hi, may I please join?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/znbjr5
> 
> I barely squeaked in


You are 16th out of 23. I rate 5000.01MHz as "barely squeaked".








5025MHz is "comfortably clear" to me.


----------



## ozyo

http://valid.x86.fr/7fny4g
4998.83 MHz








its 5ghz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/7fny4g
> 4998.83 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its 5ghz


Nope. It's not the "almost 5GHz Club". You have to be over. Sorry.


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Nope. It's not the "almost 5GHz Club". You have to be over. Sorry.


"almost 5GHz Club" lol would be great








http://valid.x86.fr/lijbyt
now its over 5ghz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Nope. It's not the "almost 5GHz Club". You have to be over. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> "almost 5GHz Club" lol would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/lijbyt
> now its over 5ghz
Click to expand...


















You sir, are in.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You are 16th out of 23. I rate 5000.01MHz as "barely squeaked".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5025MHz is "comfortably clear" to me.


I'm still last on lga1150








Quote:


> now its over 5ghz


9ghz will be fun if/when it happens


----------



## rluker5

thank you for the club.
it really gets tougher for my cpu near there
a stable 4.7 seems casual now


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Might aswell grab you a 2'nd time, mr. alancsalt, and ask if I may join this club too ?









http://valid.x86.fr/n0se55


----------



## cennis

http://valid.canardpc.com/6pxvlj



add me please


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> Might aswell grab you a 2'nd time, mr. alancsalt, and ask if I may join this club too ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/n0se55


























Might as well.


----------



## XenDeltaPhi

3770K <3
http://valid.x86.fr/j2q75a


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cennis*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6pxvlj
> 
> 
> 
> add me please



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XenDeltaPhi*
> 
> 3770K <3
> http://valid.x86.fr/j2q75a


----------



## joeyc

http://valid.x86.fr/whfjep

lemme in!!


----------



## Cotton

May I join?

3960X

http://valid.canardpc.com/2p20cw


----------



## Suferbus

Aww comeon' let the guy in. Don't be like that.. that is 5Ghz in my book.

I have my clock set at 4.6 but it reads 4599 and some change, i think its CPUZID that does that, not the actual speeds, because in my bios its all good in the hood


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyc*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/whfjep
> 
> lemme in!!



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> May I join?
> 
> 3960X
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2p20cw


----------



## Hrv123

May I join, pretty please with sugar on top








http://valid.x86.fr/jr3ldc

Dont know is it important but I have no courage to start Prime95 on this speed while on air, plus I think I got more gray hair while pushing mhz all the way up there









EDIT:
Ok I cant stop now...
http://valid.canardpc.com/kjun0i

EDIT EDIT:
Ok this is last one, to much BSD and freeze








http://valid.x86.fr/6415y8


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hrv123*
> 
> May I join, pretty please with sugar on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/jr3ldc
> 
> Dont know is it important but I have no courage to start Prime95 on this speed while on air, plus I think I got more gray hair while pushing mhz all the way up there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Ok I cant stop now...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kjun0i
> 
> EDIT EDIT:
> Ok this is last one, to much BSD and freeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6415y8


Nice...







What cooler do you use?


----------



## Hrv123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> Nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooler do you use?


Heatsink body is Arctic Freezer A30, but I replaced it stock fan with GT Ap-31 PWM mod one, plus some more case stuff mod.
Its in my sig


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hrv123*
> 
> May I join, pretty please with sugar on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok this is last one, to much BSD and freeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6415y8


----------



## Hrv123

Thank you


----------



## Roy360

any tips on reaching 5GHz on a 3820? what's the safe voltage?

Everyone on this club seems to be using high BCLK and used a lower multiplier. Why? I thought all the i7 past Bloomfield liked the opposite.


----------



## ButtKickington

Got My 5 GHz on AMD A10 6800k

proof:
http://valid.x86.fr/6ekn3u


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ButtKickington*
> 
> Got My 5 GHz on AMD A10 6800k
> 
> proof:
> http://valid.x86.fr/6ekn3u


----------



## Haas360

http://valid.canardpc.com/2679559

Am I going to need to redo this verification? My name is Braiden Haas.


----------



## jon6113

Not bad volts. 4820k can overclock well.

http://valid.canardpc.com/4p7m0l


----------



## f0rteOC

New better result with my FX-8320: PROOF


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2679559
> 
> Am I going to need to redo this verification? My name is Braiden Haas.


Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (There is no excuse for a Rejected validation with an Intel chip, but considering CPUZ has long had issues with AMD, those validations will be accepted, until I am advised by top overclockers that this situation no longer applies..)
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. *Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field*.


http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Not bad volts. 4820k can overclock well.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4p7m0l




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> New better result with my FX-8320: PROOF


----------



## imreloadin

Still on air with my Athlon X4 750K lol

http://valid.canardpc.com/utr7a5


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imreloadin*
> 
> Still on air with my Athlon X4 750K lol
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/utr7a5


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imreloadin*
> 
> Still on air with my Athlon X4 750K lol
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/utr7a5


I hate you so much.


----------



## imreloadin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> I hate you so much.


Now that's not very nice


----------



## XCalinX

212 evo...


http://valid.x86.fr/c1k4hw


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> 212 evo...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/c1k4hw


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thank you


----------



## AzzA82

Hi OCN newbie
http://valid.x86.fr/v08h22
I'll go for more when i have time this was pretty easy .... pretty dirty too


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzzA82*
> 
> Hi OCN newbie
> http://valid.x86.fr/v08h22
> I'll go for more when i have time this was pretty easy .... pretty dirty too


----------



## AzzA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thanks Mate


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imreloadin*
> 
> Now that's not very nice


If only my mobo wasn't so cheap. I could push more into my CPU.


----------



## Tonu

Finally had a frosty morning to update








http://valid.canardpc.com/llfzg1


----------



## Mandalore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonu*
> 
> Finally had a frosty morning to update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/llfzg1


That is a mighty fine score if I do say my self.


----------



## Mandalore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonu*
> 
> Finally had a frosty morning to update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/llfzg1


Lucky Aussies with their winter in the middle of the year...


----------



## Tonu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandalore*
> 
> That is a mighty fine score if I do say my self.


Thanks! Winter's only just started too


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonu*
> 
> Thanks! Winter's only just started too


Lucky. =/ It's summer here...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonu*
> 
> Finally had a frosty morning to update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/llfzg1



















Victoria, Tassie, or .......


----------



## Tonu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria, Tassie, or .......


Thanks! West aus actually, does get cool here once in a while.


----------



## MCFC

I'm curious as to which CPU coolers the majority of you guys use


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> I'm curious as to which CPU coolers the majority of you guys use


I use an H220 all in one liquid cooler by swiftech. Does extremely well with just the cpu in the loop. I put my titan in the loop in a couple weeks, so I will see how much warmer my cpu runs


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> I'm curious as to which CPU coolers the majority of you guys use


EK for everything over here.


----------



## Clausius

Count me in? http://valid.x86.fr/7ygj0l

Did this while eating my dinner, talk about multitasking.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> I'm curious as to which CPU coolers the majority of you guys use


Water Block type, been using 1/2" tubing as well.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> I'm curious as to which CPU coolers the majority of you guys use


I use a waterblock from xspc and a 360mm x 120mm rad with 6 120mm fans... details can be seen in the system in my sig


----------



## ButtKickington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> I'm curious as to which CPU coolers the majority of you guys use



I just used the stock fan that came with my 6800k and used Tuniq TX-4 thermal paste.


----------



## azanimefan

Depe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> I'm curious as to which CPU coolers the majority of you guys use


corsair h100;

though this chip probably would have hit 4.6/4.7 on the stock air cooler... as it wasn't till i got past 4.6 that i had to add vcore and the temps started to rise during stress testing.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> I'm curious as to which CPU coolers the majority of you guys use


Stock


----------



## Mandalore

I am here again, This time with a classic from the first gen core series
http://valid.canardpc.com/azd18e


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clausius*
> 
> Count me in? http://valid.x86.fr/7ygj0l
> 
> Did this while eating my dinner, talk about multitasking.




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandalore*
> 
> I am here again, This time with a classic from the first gen core series
> http://valid.canardpc.com/azd18e


----------



## mikemykeMB

An update to previous clock...http://valid.canardpc.com/6twby6


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> An update to previous clock...http://valid.canardpc.com/6twby6


----------



## jason387

Managed to boot up at a higher frequency using the FX 6300 on my 4+1 phase mobo.
http://valid.x86.fr/nl89ks


----------



## Alatar

I'll see if I can get a valid one but with the base clock fluctuating like it sometimes does on AMD it's a bit hard...



http://valid.canardpc.com/0lnwr8

No need to add yet.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'll see if I can get a valid one but with the base clock fluctuating like it sometimes does on AMD it's a bit hard...
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0lnwr8
> 
> No need to add yet.


Gz on 8g!!

good luck on valid 8g


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Managed to boot up at a higher frequency using the FX 6300 on my 4+1 phase mobo.
> http://valid.x86.fr/nl89ks


----------



## dhenzjhen

http://hwbot.org/submission/2560267_dhenzjhen_cpu_frequency_core_i7_4790k_6514.77_mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/cjdgaz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2560267_dhenzjhen_cpu_frequency_core_i7_4790k_6514.77_mhz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cjdgaz


----------



## Insane569

Never thought I would be here again.
http://valid.canardpc.com/m6apab


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Never thought I would be here again.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/m6apab


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'll see if I can get a valid one but with the base clock fluctuating like it sometimes does on AMD it's a bit hard...
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0lnwr8
> 
> No need to add yet.


wow... nice... what were you using to cool this? gotta be LN2


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> wow... nice... what were you using to cool this? gotta be LN2


Sure it is, only with LN2 or He...


----------



## Insane569

An update to my A6
http://valid.canardpc.com/4qjk7a
A second after I got it to validate, windows BSODed on me. Thank god google chrome saved the link in its history.


----------



## Avonosac

What was the vcore? Does asrock read amd vcore incorrect as well?


----------



## Insane569

CPU validation link says 1.21V or what ever. But I set it to 1.55V in the bios.


----------



## Kimir

was your CPU really cooking at 97.6°C too?


----------



## Insane569

lol not a chance.
Upper 30C lower 40C


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> An update to my A6
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4qjk7a
> A second after I got it to validate, windows BSODed on me. Thank god google chrome saved the link in its history.


----------



## 4lek

For the record, my first Xenon test







[ I'm probably not going to keep this cpu anyway... it doesn't scale so good (made in malysia







) and it's so damn hot.

http://valid.x86.fr/0zg7jq

I'm going to try v2 now i think


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4lek*
> 
> For the record, my first Xenon test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ I'm probably not going to keep this cpu anyway... it doesn't scale so good (made in malysia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it's so damn hot.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0zg7jq
> 
> I'm going to try v2 now i think




























Bit lonely there in the Socket 2011 Xeon list..


----------



## jameyscott

I though 2011 Xeons were locked?


----------



## alancsalt

http://vr-zone.com/articles/unlocking-the-sandy-bridge-xeon-the-2012-super-high-end-platform/14028.html?TB_iframe=true&height=650&width=850


----------



## 4lek

2600k: http://valid.x86.fr/gtsnl0

[Yes i'm having lot of tests these days... i should chose something to sell.. it's just i can't ;( ]


----------



## Deltacom99

just wanna join with 5.1Ghz on AMD fx 8350

http://valid.canardpc.com/jhadab


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4lek*
> 
> 2600k: http://valid.x86.fr/gtsnl0
> 
> [Yes i'm having lot of tests these days... i should chose something to sell.. it's just i can't ;( ]




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deltacom99*
> 
> just wanna join with 5.1Ghz on AMD fx 8350
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jhadab


----------



## markovian

http://valid.x86.fr/v8ppw9

just hit 5.0 with a new pump and cleaning the loop

8320 5.05


----------



## Kimir

Damnit, made a try to do 5Ghz with my Ivy-E but didn't succeed. Trow 1.55v at it and with only 1 core at 5Ghz but failed with a bsod.
I'll try again soon, when my tuning plan is good to go for a return.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markovian*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/v8ppw9
> 
> just hit 5.0 with a new pump and cleaning the loop
> 
> 8320 5.05


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC *3970x* @[email protected]@1.4v in bios LLC extreme .020 offset vcore 100 strap . Pulled this first go









http://valid.canardpc.com/e1932i








I decided today to quit my job and do some benching


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*
HOMECINEMA-PC *3970x*@[email protected] 125 strap

http://valid.canardpc.com/0kk9e5


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> HOMECINEMA-PC *3970x*@[email protected] 125 strap
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0kk9e5



















Mom! HOMECINEMA's picking on me.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom! HOMECINEMA's picking on me.....


LooooooL








I should go more but that will do me for now / awhile . Need to fine tune this as a bench clock speed . Gonna try to get ol' 2666 from these new CL11 Domin Plats


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom! HOMECINEMA's picking on me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LooooooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should go more but that will do me for now / awhile . Need to fine tune this as a bench clock speed . Gonna try to get ol' 2666 from these new CL11 Domin Plats
Click to expand...

Yeah, pick us off, one at a time....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, pick us off, one at a time....


So does that mean I should go and try to go past 5.6 giggles at some stage then eh ??????


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, with a 2500k cooled by a H50.....darn, no gauntlet icon..









No, I meant the 3970X table. Your challenge.......

1 MrTOOSHORT *5464.34 MHz* i7-3970X @ 3.5 GHz 1.592v
2 marc0053 *5315.84 MHz* i7-3970X @ 3.5 GHz 1.608v
3 Joa3d43 *5251.37 MHz* i7-3970X @ 3.5 GHz 1.56v


----------



## Cotton

GL with high freq and that high of an imc. Might be able to suicide it. Also, XMP will be you best bet.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay water and air chilled RIVE deskputer












HOMECINEMA-PC 3970x @ [email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/kcsdfh


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay water and air chilled RIVE deskputer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC 3970x @ [email protected]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kcsdfh











One more place up the ladder.
Picking us off one at a time, each time with a different form of "cold"?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Bit like a sniper








These next few months are gonna be interesting


----------



## skitz9417

new one for me 5.2ghz on my fx 6300 i hope it doesnt matter if u disable 3 cores


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> new one for me 5.2ghz on my fx 6300 i hope it doesnt matter if u disable 3 cores



















Just because you're an Aussie doesn't mean you can leave the URL out.
Got it out of your image, but next time make it easy for me, OK?
http://valid.canardpc.com/swrtmy


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you're an Aussie doesn't mean you can leave the URL out.
> Got it out of your image, but next time make it easy for me, OK?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/swrtmy


very sorry mate i i couldnt of grabed before my pc bluescreened









and thanks for updating


----------



## 4lek

It looks as if lga 2011 ivy xeons are unloked too (some series at least)

http://valid.x86.fr/s4qjuc

.. not a very luky sample anyhow... i think i will continue my research


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4lek*
> 
> It looks as if lga 2011 ivy xeons are unloked too (some series at least)
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/s4qjuc
> 
> .. not a very luky sample anyhow... i think i will continue my research


Find an unlocked 8 core already!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4lek*
> 
> It looks as if lga 2011 ivy xeons are unloked too (some series at least)
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/s4qjuc
> 
> .. not a very lucky sample anyhow... i think i will continue my research


----------



## Spectre-

http://valid.x86.fr/ivuiwq

heres my validation

did it using my h100i .. 8 degrees outside


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ivuiwq
> 
> heres my validation
> 
> did it using my h100i .. 8 degrees outside


Spectre- you forgot to change the username


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Spectre- you forgot to change the username


Ouch!


----------



## Spectre-

gotta wait till tonight then

temps are gonna be 6 degrees outside ill do it then


----------



## asuindasun

http://valid.x86.fr/1r9rte

just started playing with stability around here again... see how far it'll go


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuindasun*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1r9rte
> 
> just started playing with stability around here again... see how far it'll go


----------



## halodub

http://valid.canardpc.com/uynm7i

Does this work?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halodub*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/uynm7i
> 
> Does this work?


----------



## Jugurnot

Pushed it a little further...

http://valid.x86.fr/vy7cff


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Pushed it a little further...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vy7cff


----------



## glnn_23

Hi can you update my validation thanks.
Tried a different approach for my 3930k and decided to go for max multiplier then base clock to suit.
Kind of surprised that I got higher but it took more volts this way.

http://valid.canardpc.com/lvycua


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Well, here's another for ya. Thanks!

http://valid.x86.fr/fi8359


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi can you update my validation thanks.
> Tried a different approach for my 3930k and decided to go for max multiplier then base clock to suit.
> Kind of surprised that I got higher but it took more volts this way.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lvycua




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Well, here's another for ya. Thanks!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fi8359



















I don't believe that vcore though..


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Thank you!


----------



## KnownDragon

New CPU incoming. Stable but just a little high voltage for me. Devil's Canyon


----------



## opt33

4790k 5.2 1.45v
cpuz bug of having to boot at 100.0x mhz instead of 100mhz to display correct frequency is annoying.
http://valid.canardpc.com/btjp5q


----------



## glnn_23

Managed to go a bit further with my 3930k @ 5.2ghz today

http://valid.canardpc.com/ewz7as


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> New CPU incoming. Stable but just a little high voltage for me. Devil's Canyon




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> 4790k 5.2 1.45v
> cpuz bug of having to boot at 100.0x mhz instead of 100mhz to display correct frequency is annoying.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/btjp5q




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Managed to go a bit further with my 3930k @ 5.2ghz today
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ewz7as


----------



## Jeronbernal

Please add me

http://valid.x86.fr/aln8fq

5ghz @ 1.39v
intel i7 4790k
on water~

*jeez. didn't notice i was a few mhz under. lol like 2 mhz XD

how would i go about raising 2mhz? ;


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Please add me
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/aln8fq
> 
> 5ghz @ 1.39v
> intel i7 4790k
> on water~
> 
> *jeez. didn't notice i was a few mhz under. lol like 2 mhz XD
> 
> how would i go about raising 2mhz? ;


raise your bclk by a little bit. 100.5 or something like that should do it


----------



## Jeronbernal

here we go. now i'm officially 5ghz lol

http://valid.x86.fr/1635xd

anything else i need to do lilchronic? from what i gather from the OP that's it, and something to do with the accepted, failed and updated buttons on OP?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> here we go. now i'm officially 5ghz lol
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1635xd
> 
> anything else i need to do lilchronic? from what i gather from the OP that's it, and something to do with the accepted, failed and updated buttons on OP?


----------



## JeremyFenn

Hey I'd like to update my peak from 5.04 to 5.16 here's the link

http://valid.x86.fr/zxlbxc

Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Hey I'd like to update my peak from 5.04 to 5.16 here's the link
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zxlbxc
> 
> Thanks a lot !!!


That's already there..









only, as http://valid.x86.fr/x7d6ua


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's already there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only, as http://valid.x86.fr/x7d6ua


Oh my goodness. And here I thought I was good lol... since BIOS 1.60 release I've been trying to push it more just as what my max clock is just to get into windows and get cpuz up, I couldn't get anything past it without windows crashing on the welcome screen... Oh well, I guess that's just my limit. I have to say though, my sweet spot is about 5.04.


----------



## tripleclick

Validation









http://valid.x86.fr/1ra4vg


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tripleclick*
> 
> Validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1ra4vg


----------



## Mandalore

I am back, and I need a whole new category all to myself http://valid.canardpc.com/rra5nw
XEON X3470 lynnfield 45nm @5010mhz








Just don't look at the voltage


----------



## Jeronbernal

Nice work man almost double your stock lol


----------



## Mandalore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Nice work man almost double your stock lol


Thanks


----------



## adamlee05

I doubt I'll get accepted here, as my 5Ghz validation was done without regards to this thread (read: ADAM-PC), and only made upon request via PM to show the buyer of my CPU that it would boot and validate at 5Ghz using 1.25Vcore.

However, it's no secret here on the forums that this chip would do 5Ghz easily, especially considering it was 24/7 stable at 4.9Ghz @ 1.301Vcore for over a year (position #5 on spreadsheet: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics )

4.9Ghz STABLE validation with my username from a year ago:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2842622
Detailed results thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1403709/final-overclock-4770k-stable-at-4-9ghz-for-24-7-use

5.GHz quick boot validation from a few weeks ago (without full username







):
http://valid.x86.fr/5tgi7i

Hopefully I'll be allowed to rock the banner, if not.... ok


----------



## alancsalt

*If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.

(There is no excuse for a Rejected validation with an Intel chip, but considering CPUZ has long had issues with AMD, those validations will be accepted, until I am advised by top overclockers that this situation no longer applies..)

(When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.

*

http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club


----------



## adamlee05

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2842354

Although baseclock is clearly @ 100Mhz, and multiplier is at x 50.0, it validated at 4999.86 Mhz. CPU-Z Error?

This was stable, by the way. Just more voltage than I intended to ever run daily. CPU is well beyond 6Ghz now









Worth a shot regardless, happy to have had one of the fastest 4770K's regardless of banner







Great thread btw.


----------



## Spectre-

http://valid.x86.fr/mwa9nz

good nuff?


----------



## jellybeans69

Misspelled your name though


----------



## alancsalt

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mwa9nz
> 
> good nuff?


well 'specre-", it's just under 5GHz in the validation too .. some days we just can't win...set bclk for 100.5 and copy and paste yr member-name in, and we'll all be cheering for ya..


----------



## adamlee05

Mine clearly says (100.00x50), and all 3 validations contain the same hardware, and my name, and it's so I'll take it as 5Ghz regardless :\


----------



## Spectre-

http://valid.x86.fr/04fd7v

even better?


----------



## smex

Hello,

i´d like to ask if any 5ghz 24/7 enthusiasts are willing to share their knowledge
about 5ghz everyday use in long term and how it is working out for them.

Pls feel free to post here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1499911/the-5-ghz-experience-thread#post_22516612

I hope i can post this here, thanks in advance!


----------



## lin64

Here is my overclock result from i7 27000k @ 5048 Mhz

http://valid.x86.fr/4awagf
or
http://valid.canardpc.com/4awagf

Thanks!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@[email protected] @ Full load and idle







, still to work out giga bios (again)








http://valid.x86.fr/e28uts
and a 5gig screener


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> i´d like to ask if any 5ghz 24/7 enthusiasts are willing to share their knowledge
> about 5ghz everyday use in long term and how it is working out for them.
> 
> Pls feel free to post here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1499911/the-5-ghz-experience-thread#post_22516612
> 
> I hope i can post this here, thanks in advance!


Can't be many running 5GHz stable ......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lin64*
> 
> Here is my overclock result from i7 27000k @ 5048 Mhz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4awagf
> or
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4awagf
> 
> Thanks!



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@[email protected] @ Full load and idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , still to work out giga bios (again)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/e28uts
> and a 5gig screener
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandalore*
> 
> I am back, and I need a whole new category all to myself http://valid.canardpc.com/rra5nw
> XEON X3470 lynnfield 45nm @5010mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't look at the voltage




























If I accidentally miss a score, please let me know, politely if possible..


----------



## MunneY

Can I join?!

http://valid.canardpc.com/4yuuwn


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Can I join?!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4yuuwn


Whoa! That is some juice! Bet the lights got dim...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Whoa! That is some juice! Bet the lights got dim...


It didnt really require that much, I just had it up Way high to verify... got scared and back it down. Phase change never even blinked.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Can I join?!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4yuuwn


----------



## MunneY

Thanks Alancsalt!

I've managed to take the #1 spot for Single Stage Phase with a 4930k











http://valid.canardpc.com/sfew54


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Thanks Alancsalt!
> 
> I've managed to take the #1 spot for Single Stage Phase with a 4930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sfew54


Do you do HWbot.org ?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Do you do HWbot.org ?


I do. I'm on the ocn team!


----------



## jellybeans69

My second entry into 5ghz club







, first one is #12 on IB 3570k category on air, so this time new category on AIO cooler , limited by temps, might get 5,2-5,3 validation when winter hits, ambients are too hot atm
http://valid.x86.fr/4denpi


----------



## MunneY

Oh, I guess I should post this one too :-D

Sorry for all the updates Alan!



http://valid.canardpc.com/w4alk4


----------



## alancsalt

You haven't got yr postbit?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Oh, I guess I should post this one too :-D
> 
> Sorry for all the updates Alan!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/w4alk4




























You haven't bothered with the Bot postbit? http://www.overclock.net/t/803475/hwbot-postbit-information


----------



## Chris635

May I join the club?

http://valid.canardpc.com/nwsh00


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> May I join the club?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/nwsh00


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You haven't got yr postbit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't bothered with the Bot postbit? http://www.overclock.net/t/803475/hwbot-postbit-information


I'm new to it and don't have enough points yet. I will as soon as I can get it


----------



## ~kRon1k~

plz let me into da club? this is my 24/7:

http://valid.x86.fr/fg9mkl


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~kRon1k~*
> 
> plz let me into da club? this is my 24/7:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fg9mkl


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Throw me in under the 9590's as well now









http://valid.canardpc.com/rfk4wv


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Throw me in under the 9590's as well now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rfk4wv




























Yes, you're thrown under the other 9590's..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yes, you're thrown under the other 9590's..












Thought i better submit at least one validation before i take off









Will be more to come when i get back, i think this chip has the potential for 5.3+ if i can squeeze it


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Can't be many running 5GHz stable ......


Beeing ironic? ^^ if not, this is exact the reason i made this thread.
Ive seen dudes running 1.5V Vcore 24/7 but without knowing for how
long exactly and under which circumstances.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*
Okay this is my best o/clock so far with this interesting 4790K








http://valid.canardpc.com/7vs5tf


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> Okay this is my best o/clock so far with this interesting 4790K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7vs5tf


Nice









How mutch for stable 5ghz?!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How mutch for stable 5ghz?!


Im working on it . @ 2669 on the dram too


----------



## stubass

Not as good as my buddy Madman ^^ but i dont have the cooling like he does on this testbed to run benchies on this








http://valid.canardpc.com/mufkbn


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> Okay this is my best o/clock so far with this interesting 4790K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7vs5tf


Gotcha beat by 56mhz lol


----------



## stubass

Another quick 5GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/iaiuvm


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I do. I'm on the ocn team!


















there's a lot of DC chips on this page!
..I'm not that advanced yet ..








placebo valid







http://valid.canardpc.com/m1pqp1


----------



## JeremyFenn

Gosh, I hope I can sell my rig Caelus for at least $2500 when DDR4 comes out. I'll wait until the new Intel chips come out as well since I think my new rig will use Intel for CPU, DDR4 and I hear NVIDIA is going to be stacking chips for their new GPU's. Whatever the case may be, I'll be looking forward to OCing another beast in the near future!!!







I can't imagine a 5+ Ghz Intel CPU with DDR4 3200 memory, and a really buff stacked NVIDIA GPU. I'll be on the 3dMark boards for sure!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> Okay this is my best o/clock so far with this interesting 4790K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7vs5tf




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Not as good as my buddy Madman ^^ but i dont have the cooling like he does on this testbed to run benchies on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mufkbn




























You and HC are neck and neck....here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Another quick 5GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/iaiuvm



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I do. I'm on the ocn team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's a lot of DC chips on this page!
> ..I'm not that advanced yet ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> placebo valid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/m1pqp1
Click to expand...


----------



## JeremyFenn

Hey I just OC'd my 8350 to 12Ghz!!! I would have sent in a validation but my computer caught fire.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Hey I just OC'd my 8350 to 12Ghz!!! I would have sent in a validation but my computer caught fire.











Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.


Lol I'm just playing around, hence the can-o-spam


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Hey I just OC'd my 8350 to 12Ghz!!! I would have sent in a validation but My computer caught fire.


@Schmuckley
Man, are u blind ??!


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> @Schmuckley
> Man, are u blind ??!


lol Man that's just too funny !!!


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> @Schmuckley
> Man, are u blind ??!


Nope..and I can tell that's not an 8350 chip


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Hey I just OC'd my 8350 to 12Ghz!!! I would have sent in a validation but My computer caught fire.



Need a validated URL in the OCN username.
You'll have to redo that.


----------



## JeremyFenn




----------



## error-id10t

Fair enough?

http://valid.x86.fr/mpr5zr


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*


Thats way too hot.
Cores max is 62 and CPU socket is 70.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Fair enough?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mpr5zr


----------



## cstkl1

4790k - Air.
http://valid.canardpc.com/nqzfes


----------



## JeremyFenn

282Mhz on the FSB:

http://valid.canardpc.com/9tecd2



World Record for the ASRock 990FX Extreme9 Mobo.










http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboard/990fx_extreme9/

http://hwbot.org/submission/2581512_jeremyfenn_reference_clock_990fx_extreme9_282_mhz


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> 282Mhz on the FSB:
> 
> World Record for the ASRock 990FX Extreme9 Mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboard/990fx_extreme9/
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2581512_jeremyfenn_reference_clock_990fx_extreme9_282_mhz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 4790k - Air.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/nqzfes




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> 282Mhz on the FSB:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9tecd2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World Record for the ASRock 990FX Extreme9 Mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboard/990fx_extreme9/
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2581512_jeremyfenn_reference_clock_990fx_extreme9_282_mhz










































nudge, nudge...The BCLK Klub (FSB & HTT Welcome)


----------



## lilchronic

http://valid.x86.fr/0tizd7



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0tizd7
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0tizd7
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Such a beast! If you ever sell it you know where I am


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Such a beast! If you ever sell it you know where I am


i need to freeze it


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i need to freeze it


Currently trying to get my vga and dvi adapter working so we can actually get some good scores lol.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/tcs10b


----------



## Alastair

Hey Guys. Here some numbers cause I would like to join in. 5.4GHz for a maximum validation. Please excuse the "Benchmarking PC" name. That is done on Windows 7 bench drive. I do all my everyday stuff on my Windows 8 HDD.


My best Cinebench 11.5 run was with 5.25GHz.


My best Cinebench R15 score at 5.1GHz


and my 24/7 clocks of 5GHz.








http://valid.canardpc.com/fc9xs8

yeah yeah 4.997GHz but I can't help that when I set 250MHz base clock I only get like 249.8MHz.


----------



## alancsalt

You need a validation on or above 5GHz. See the first post of this thread for requirements.


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/mii7ig


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tcs10b



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mii7ig




























CPUZ calls these G3258 and G3420 in the same validation. What have I missed? How come?


----------



## stubass

i have no idea salty


----------



## Schmuckley

No idea.but they're pretty fun!


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, The Pentium G3258 is an overclockable "Pentium" anniversary edition of the G3420 ....


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> No idea.but they're pretty fun!


i hope they are lol, going to be my first chip under Ln2


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You need a validation on or above 5GHz. See the first post of this thread for requirements.


Are you really going to reject me because of the whole 3MHz I lose due to FSB swing seriously?


----------



## alancsalt

That is correct and has been as long as this thread has existed. Please check the spreadsheet and the OP (Original Post) for the pre-requisites of joining this club.

You can't even get in with 4999.9MHz.


----------



## Alastair

OMG really? That is just daft. Any way.
There you go.
http://valid.canardpc.com/33adah


----------



## yudodisamd

FX-6350
http://valid.x86.fr/q4yn29


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> OMG really? That is just daft. Any way.
> There you go.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/33adah



Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL *showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName*.
> 
> (There is no excuse for a Rejected validation with an Intel chip, but considering CPUZ has long had issues with AMD, those validations will be accepted, until I am advised by top overclockers that this situation no longer applies..)
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yudodisamd*
> 
> FX-6350
> http://valid.x86.fr/q4yn29


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> OMG really? That is just daft. Any way.
> There you go.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/33adah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL *showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName*.
> 
> (There is no excuse for a Rejected validation with an Intel chip, but considering CPUZ has long had issues with AMD, those validations will be accepted, until I am advised by top overclockers that this situation no longer applies..)
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yudodisamd*
> 
> FX-6350
> http://valid.x86.fr/q4yn29
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

More trouble than it's worth. I mean really? Forget it. Im out.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> More trouble than it's worth. I mean really? Forget it. Im out.


Actually its really easy is if you read the requirements lol.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> More trouble than it's worth. I mean really? Forget it. Im out.


Dont let the doorknob hit ya' where the good lord split ya'


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> More trouble than it's worth. I mean really? Forget it. Im out.


Why you mad tho? cause they have a set guidelines?


----------



## Alastair

I was grumpy yesterday ok. I had a really bad day.







And it was just the smallest thing that set me off yesterday. Here we go. This should be valid. But just put me down as a nice round 5000 since that is what I run stable as. http://valid.canardpc.com/yzzpau


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I was grumpy yesterday ok. I had a really bad day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was just the smallest thing that set me off yesterday. Here we go. This should be valid. But just put me down as a nice round 5000 since that is what I run stable as. http://valid.canardpc.com/yzzpau




























Stability is not a requirement. No need to worry on that account.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I was grumpy yesterday ok. I had a really bad day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was just the smallest thing that set me off yesterday. Here we go. This should be valid. But just put me down as a nice round 5000 since that is what I run stable as. http://valid.canardpc.com/yzzpau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stability is not a requirement. No need to worry on that account.
Click to expand...

Imma go re-validate 5.4GHz.


----------



## Alastair

Here we go! 5.4GHZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
http://valid.canardpc.com/zi8bjs


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Here we go! 5.4GHZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zi8bjs


WRONG.. ya mean 5.39999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Here we go! 5.4GHZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zi8bjs




























Quite a jump, from 66th to 7th in the table.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Here we go! 5.4GHZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zi8bjs
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG.. ya mean 5.39999999999999999999999999999999999999999
Click to expand...

No man!







Give me my .01!







Stupid FSB swings!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me my .01!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid FSB swings!


lol... mine always swings to the + side soo 4.5ghz ends up 4.515 and 5 ghz ends up 5.023 or some other close number depending on bus speed and multi settings. but then, saberkittys have been known to do that a lot... not a big deal, but really aggravating if you wanted a nice round number.... sooo I'll give you your .01


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

OCN NAME: xelectrowolfx
Intel i7 4770k (delid)
MSI z87 Gaming GD45 MB
gksill 8gb 2133 ram
Corsair H80i
GTX 660 SLI

*OC: 5000.62mhz*
http://valid.x86.fr/37ckzn


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xelectroxwolfx*
> 
> OCN NAME: xelectrowolfx
> Intel i7 4770k (delid)
> MSI z87 Gaming GD45 MB
> gksill 8gb 2133 ram
> Corsair H80i
> GTX 660 SLI
> 
> *OC: 5000.62mhz*
> http://valid.x86.fr/37ckzn


----------



## Tropicbase

http://valid.x86.fr/ph8yag


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tropicbase*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ph8yag




























Core voltage looks unnatural....


----------



## Overkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core voltage looks unnatural....


ASrock boards are known to report voltage lower than it actually is.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overkill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core voltage looks unnatural....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASrock boards are known to report voltage lower than it actually is.
Click to expand...

As far as I know, that was limited to the Z77 extreme4 and extreme6. But then again it would not surprise me is the same VRMs were used on some AMD boards as well. Has it been documented for the 970 extreme3 somewhere as well?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> As far as I know, that was limited to the Z77 extreme4 and extreme6. But then again it would not surprise me is the same VRMs were used on some AMD boards as well. Has it been documented for the 970 extreme3 somewhere as well?


all 3 of my x79 boards have done it. Extreme4, 6, and 9.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> As far as I know, that was limited to the Z77 extreme4 and extreme6. But then again it would not surprise me is the same VRMs were used on some AMD boards as well. Has it been documented for the 970 extreme3 somewhere as well?
> 
> 
> 
> all 3 of my x79 boards have done it. Extreme4, 6, and 9.
Click to expand...

Jebus! its worse than I thought. Well at least I dont feel alone anymore.

at 1.352 in CPU-Z I am at 1.43ish for 5.0, pretty big discrepancy on my ext4 for this 3570k


----------



## Vici0us

http://valid.canardpc.com/gu4yw2


----------



## xioticin

http://valid.x86.fr/janbar


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gu4yw2


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i hope they are lol, going to be my first chip under Ln2


hope you have a thermo..keep it between -80 to -100
probably just as well using DICE..


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i hope they are lol, going to be my first chip under Ln2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hope you have a thermo*..keep it between -80 to -100
> probably just as well using DICE..
Click to expand...

yup dude, and have the works now.. except gotta find a torch and fast..


----------



## Schmuckley

The boys like them mapp torches..
I just use a 70s hairdryer


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> The boys like them mapp torches..
> I just use a 70s hairdryer


A hairdryer is looking good right now







havent even found a butane torch let alone a mapp one lol.. i lot of stuff like this gets banned here


----------



## opt33

delidding allowed 100mhz more for cpuz, water, 25C ambient 5.3ghz, 1.484v
http://valid.canardpc.com/6z48jq


----------



## MunneY

I'd like to update my score... Not that it really matters on HWbot because until I go DICE/LN2, I'm top dog in SS.

http://valid.canardpc.com/wjmk7k


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioticin*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/janbar




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> delidding allowed 100mhz more for cpuz, water, 25C ambient 5.3ghz, 1.484v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6z48jq




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'd like to update my score... Not that it really matters on HWbot because until I go DICE/LN2, I'm top dog in SS.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wjmk7k




What "THE-YETI" ? Ah, cold.....
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more *in your Overclock.net UserName*.
> 
> (There is no excuse for a Rejected validation with an Intel chip, but considering CPUZ has long had issues with AMD, those validations will be accepted, until I am advised by top overclockers that this situation no longer applies..)
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*
HOMCINEMA-PC [email protected]@[email protected]

http://valid.x86.fr/ydhncu
My first clock into 5.2 territory on Haswell and 2800 Dram speed first time as well


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> HOMCINEMA-PC [email protected]@[email protected]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ydhncu
> My first clock into 5.2 territory on Haswell and 2800 Dram speed first time as well


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Supa Faaaast updating skillz you have ol' list keeper


----------



## alancsalt

Faster than my overclocking.....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Faster than my overclocking.....


No you've done well ol' salty dog you've done a years worth of HWBOT subs in a day im proud of ya


----------



## Kimir

He sure is the best to keep them thread updated, and thanks for fixing my hwbot robot!


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah HOMECINEMA.. how come you haven't got your little hwbot robot in yr side panel?









Everyone told me these KPE wouldn't OC any better unless extreme cooled... well, they're right. Anything over 1320 and things fall to pieces. My only hope right now is more PSU, but everything else I've tried has been fail....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> He sure is the best to keep them thread updated, and thanks for fixing my hwbot robot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah HOMECINEMA.. how come you haven't got your little hwbot robot in yr side panel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone told me these KPE wouldn't OC any better unless extreme cooled... well, they're right. Anything over 1320 and things fall to pieces. My only hope right now is more PSU, but everything else I've tried has been fail....
Click to expand...

Well I asked you to ask lazy bassplayer x and alatar to sort it ( a year ago ) but alas no postbit . And I tried to get it sorted my self and nuddah







.
For gawd sakes even on my profile page its got 'moderator deleted' next to hwbot !








No 1 in enthusiast and no postbit ??








Even the tri classies with 2400 watts could only manage 1385 @ 3900 . Performance wise tri classies were all over the shop . My tri 290 scores kept em honest . But nearly all of my personal bests in single card I bested with classie







. Moar PSU and a evbot = better results


----------



## alancsalt

OK, I put in a "fix" request for you too. Hopefully you'll soon have a little bot.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> OK, I put in a "fix" request for you too. Hopefully you'll soon have a little bot.


Thanks a lot salty dog ....... BTW I was used to bitter disappointment


----------



## ThePonyMuseum

Hi there, I would like to submit my first 5.00 GHz overclock attempt.

http://valid.x86.fr/ufbrca


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePonyMuseum*
> 
> Hi there, I would like to submit my first 5.00 GHz overclock attempt.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ufbrca


----------



## bonami2

Just nuk em 8120 8ghz is not validated in cpu z


----------



## inedenimadam

Oh no! Someone came along and topped my A-6 6400k score...looks like I know what I am doing tomorrow!


----------



## Insane569

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Oh no! Someone came along and topped my A-6 6400k score...looks like I know what I am doing tomorrow!


I'm not afraid to over volt my friend.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Oh no! Someone came along and topped my A-6 6400k score...looks like I know what I am doing tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid to over volt my friend.
Click to expand...











You get a pass for a few more days. Most of my computer stuffs is still in boxes from the move last week.


----------



## Kimir

http://valid.canardpc.com/maltd8
this thing is supposed to have locked multiplier, but I can change it by the range shown on the cpu-z validation is the bios, go figure... No improvement in performance tho.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/maltd8
> this thing is supposed to have locked multiplier, but I can change it by the range shown on the cpu-z validation is the bios, go figure... No improvement in performance tho.


No performance increase? So its bugged...and not actually running the higher multiplier?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/maltd8
> this thing is supposed to have locked multiplier, but I can change it by the range shown on the cpu-z validation is the bios, go figure... No improvement in performance tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No performance increase? So its bugged...and not actually running the higher multiplier?
Click to expand...

Yeah I wouldn't think that you could do like 5GHz on 1.0 volts or so....


----------



## alancsalt

So, an invalid canard?


----------



## Kimir

Not at all, I have a few cpu-z validation for this, reading correctly in bios and in windows, I'm just not used at all with AMD and those APU, I noticed a difference in score from stock to 5.8 obviously (and have multiple cpu-z validation from 4.2 to this 5.8), but it's not tremendous, I guess I'm too used to those 6 core of Intel... I was fairly limited in ram as well (and I only tested with computing stuff, not graphic benches).
And no, it's not at 1v... no load, voltage drop. You know, offset vcore.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/maltd8
> this thing is supposed to have locked multiplier, but I can change it by the range shown on the cpu-z validation is the bios, go figure... No improvement in performance tho.




























I'll take your word for it....


----------



## Kimir

I submitted that on the bot as well, if it get invalid/deleted, I'll notify you.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> I'd like in.
> http://valid.x86.fr/ku69d4


Nice overclock!







But you should redo it with your forum name in the submit box...only way alancsalt is going to let you in


----------



## alancsalt

wade8320 ... lol

what inedenimadam said... see the first page of the thread for rules of entry into our exclusive club..


----------



## stubass

Pretty poor Pentium on LN2 lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/it4y1j


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Pretty poor Pentium on LN2 lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/it4y1j


----------



## p4inkill3r

Updated entry: valid.x86.fr/lpim9p


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Updated entry: valid.x86.fr/lpim9p



















Good one.


----------



## mrinfinit3

*FX-8120: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2087368


*FX-8320: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2857892


The above are older results...(I kind of miss them to be honest)









I'll post my new 4790k results later on tonight when it cools off a bit.









-Jake


----------



## By-Tor

All I could get out of it today... Has been up to 5.4ghz so may try again later...

http://valid.canardpc.com/aabdgk


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> *FX-8120: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2087368
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FX-8320: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2857892
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above are older results...(I kind of miss them to be honest)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post my new 4790k results later on tonight when it cools off a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jake




You'll need mrinfinit3 in the name field instead of your PC names.
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more *in your Overclock.net UserName*.
> 
> (There is no excuse for a Rejected validation with an Intel chip, but considering CPUZ has long had issues with AMD, those validations will be accepted, until I am advised by top overclockers that this situation no longer applies..)
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> All I could get out of it today... Has been up to 5.4ghz so may try again later...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/aabdgk
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Good one.


----------



## By-Tor

Sorry for the update, but hit 5344mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/75uqsu


----------



## mrinfinit3

eh..they were old ones. Too bad "official" HwBot results won't count here.
But...
The 8320 submission has "Mrinfinit3" as the name
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2857892
I have 9 rigs running over here (some with identical hardware) so I must distinguish which is which somehow.


----------



## stubass

3rd session was another failure but this time my fault... bad mount on the pot i would say... thermo was reading around -100C but couldn't get anywhere so i ran XTU at a measly 5.2 i tested and temps in XTU were pushing +100C









http://valid.canardpc.com/neq066


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> eh..they were old ones. Too bad "official" HwBot results won't count here.
> But...
> The 8320 submission has "Mrinfinit3" as the name
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2857892
> I have 9 rigs running over here (some with identical hardware) so I must distinguish which is which somehow.




























Nothing wrong with PCs having different names, but you can change the name in the name field before clicking validate.
Sorry, I missed that one being right...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Sorry for the update, but hit 5344mhz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/75uqsu
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


























Never be sorry to update!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey Salty check it .......

http://valid.canardpc.com/efa6a9
Your an old 'Doubting Thomas'


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey Salty check it .......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/efa6a9
> Your an old 'Doubting Thomas'




























Just my way of encouraging you to go faster, Good work!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my way of encouraging you to go faster, Good work!


And besides I like a good stir visa versa .
Wont be benching at 5gigs at ambient with this one , but i did 2hrs gaming @ [email protected]@1.35vc on Crysis 3 and 30 mins of P95 blend and 2 passes of IBT on maxxx...
So it runs better @ higher but still a tonne of ground to cover .
Used the o/c panel first time tonite . That helped me get 5gigs . Good piece of kit BUT no Vssca volt setting


----------



## 05_ACR_SRT4

5ghz submission. says 4.999 i dont know why, bios shows 50 as the multiplier and 100 as blck

http://valid.x86.fr/uqkcef


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05_ACR_SRT4*
> 
> 5ghz submission. says 4.999 i dont know why, bios shows 50 as the multiplier and 100 as blck
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/uqkcef


You know that does not qualify to get on the list right? you are 1.17 Mhz off. kick the bclk up .01 and do it again!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 3rd session was another failure but this time my fault... bad mount on the pot i would say... thermo was reading around -100C but couldn't get anywhere so i ran XTU at a measly 5.2 i tested and temps in XTU were pushing +100C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/neq066




























Some people wouldn't say going from 5GHz to 5.5GHz was a failure...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05_ACR_SRT4*
> 
> 5ghz submission. says 4.999 i dont know why, bios shows 50 as the multiplier and 100 as blck
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/uqkcef


The objective of this club is to get 5GHz or more, not 50 x 100. Must squeeze a bit more out of chip. It has MHz droop....


----------



## buffnerd

NEVERMIND. Read the post right before me and I didn't crack the 5ghz mark.

Can I join?




http://valid.x86.fr/k05xy5


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Nothing wrong with PCs having different names, but you can change the name in the name field before clicking validate.
> Sorry, I missed that one being right...


No problem bud, appreciate the 2nd look


----------



## cgull

g3258

http://valid.canardpc.com/4yflb0


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> g3258
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4yflb0


----------



## MunneY

Alright... Yet another chip to add to the collection.

4670K

http://valid.canardpc.com/wruam0


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> g3258
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4yflb0


Picking one of those up soon for a 900p secondary gaming rig. Can you stabilize that thing at 5.0 with 1.4? I dont see it listed in any of your rigs, what type of cooling are you using for it?


----------



## cgull

it's new, so I haven't listed it.. also my son's new gaming rig.. have to update my sig , have changed a few things

listed it here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1430677/the-nzxt-h-series-club-h630-h440-h230/2276

under water, xspc raystorm

haven't tried to keep it stable @ 5.0 , .. want a permanent low voltage overclock.. seems to like 4.5 ghz @ 1.175v

briefly tried to get 5.2,/ 5.3 but couldn't get there. still getting used to haswell... got a 2600k and fx 6300 I'm gonna play with soon









for the price, this g3258 is a cracker, with some time tweaking I reckon could get it to more over 5.0 .


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Alright... Yet another chip to add to the collection.
> 
> 4670K
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wruam0


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> it's new, so I haven't listed it.. also my son's new gaming rig.. have to update my sig , have changed a few things
> 
> listed it here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430677/the-nzxt-h-series-club-h630-h440-h230/2276
> 
> under water, xspc raystorm
> 
> haven't tried to keep it stable @ 5.0 , .. want a permanent low voltage overclock.. seems to like 4.5 ghz @ 1.175v
> 
> briefly tried to get 5.2,/ 5.3 but couldn't get there. still getting used to haswell... got a 2600k and fx 6300 I'm gonna play with soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the price, this g3258 is a cracker, with some time tweaking I reckon could get it to more over 5.0 .


Thanks for that...it is actually the exact same type of use it will see at our house. My 11 year old is supposed to be the one building it, but I am picking the parts because its my wallet that is getting cracked to purchase parts. I am hopeful that he will get to join this club too! I will likely prod him into running it 5.0 24/7 if it will do it on a simple loop.


----------



## KillerSE7EN

Can I join?

5.1 GHz on an FX4170

http://valid.canardpc.com/xgs648


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerSE7EN*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> 5.1 GHz on an FX4170
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xgs648


----------



## cgull

2600k 5.4

http://valid.x86.fr/hy6llq


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> 2600k 5.4
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hy6llq


----------



## Klocek001

http://valid.x86.fr/py6s1f

Klocek001, 5045, 2500k


----------



## saint19

Another one to add please:

http://valid.canardpc.com/d19rtg

G3258 @ 6GHz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/py6s1f
> 
> Klocek001, 5045, 2500k




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Another one to add please:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d19rtg
> 
> G3258 @ 6GHz




























In your CPUZ the chip is unequivocally a G3258. The other validations listed are confused over whether the CPU is a G3258 or a G3420. Is yours not an anniversary edition?
And hey, haven't seen a validation from you for awhile?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Another one to add please:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d19rtg
> 
> G3258 @ 6GHz


Whoa! 1.9?


----------



## alancsalt

LN2


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> LN2


I figured that much. But that is still a hefty dose of Voltage.


----------



## alancsalt

At one point someone suggested a 2v Club..but membership would have been a little exclusive...


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> At one point someone suggested a 2v Club..but membership would have been a little exclusive...


I dont think 2.0volt will get many people ahaha

1.55volt on air with my fx 6300 was more than i ever wanted to go with 2core enabled with a hyper 212evo it was already too hot


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> I dont think 2.0volt will get many people ahaha
> 
> 1.55volt on air with my fx 6300 was more than i ever wanted to go with 2core enabled with a hyper 212evo it was already too hot


The highest I've pushed my 3930 was 1.62v @ 5.2 and even under a good custom water setup that was hitting 80C+ during benches, 2.0 would melt anything not subzero.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> At one point someone suggested a 2v Club..but membership would have been a little exclusive...


Dave for one


----------



## bonami2

Reading all that make me want to overclock to death but i dont want to fry my main chip lol i need a h100i anyways if i want higher


----------



## alancsalt

How about this? http://valid.canardpc.com/2868496

See them volts!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> How about this? http://valid.canardpc.com/2868496
> 
> See them volts!


When I opened that screen shot, I felt my Phase Change kick in... I'm assuming it was trembling in fear.


----------



## bonami2

i felt my heart stopped  8.0ghz









now you can play battlefield 4


----------



## Masterchief79

Concerning Intel: New chips only? I have a validation with an old Pentium D 925 with LN2, can I use that?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief79*
> 
> Concerning Intel: New chips only? I have a validation with an old Pentium D 925 with LN2, can I use that?


See the spreadsheet in the first post (OP) of the thread?
See the heading links?
See "Celeron/Pentium"?
You have found your answer....









But it must fulfill the other conditions like being in your OCN member name....check the first post of this thread...


----------



## Masterchief79

I'm blind apparently, I didn't realize you could change the sockets in the first post.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Here's a lazy one with my new 9590









http://valid.x86.fr/4fq2ss

EDIT: nevermind, didn't realise i already submitted with this one


----------



## ctguy1955

I was wondering about how much time it takes for a name to go on the 5.0 club list ?
The 1150 sockets have 12 names and I guess its done by a human who is busy
with life and not a computer program ???

Thanks, its just that I am so excited as Ive wanted to be in this club for MANY years now.



****************************** EDIT ********************************

Thank You so much, You would not believe how excited I am to finally be HERE !!!!!
I bought my first computer in 1981 Atari 400


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctguy1955*
> 
> I am not posting this for a score thing, but hoping someone can tell me WHY one program says
> 5.2, but cpu-z says 4.9 ????
> 
> Is it because only two of my four cores are at 5.0 and the other two are at 4.8 ????
> 
> I would appreciate any help with this as I do wish to join this prestigious club very much !!
> 
> Thanks very much for any info !
> 
> Mike
> 
> This says 5.2
> 
> 
> but this says 4.9 ?


download hwinfo64 look at the clock


----------



## ctguy1955

I am really looking forward to my new fan and fan adapter plate to come via fedex tomorrow, as
the push pull config will help cool the pc better and enable me to do more with OC'ing.


----------



## ctguy1955

(((( I had done one that was longer than the above, and it just showed
a photo. Now you can click on above and it posts from cpu-z )))

**************************************** edit ******************************

ID: 3357399 [s594lp] - Intel Core i7 4790K @ 5018 MHz
Submitted by CTguy1955 | 2014-08-19 05:14:56

So did I do everything ok for validation now ????
Thank You.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctguy1955*
> 
> 
> 
> The ROG cpu-z gave me a lot of problems, so I switched to a different version.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/s594lp
> 
> **************************************** edit ******************************
> 
> So did I do everything ok for validation now ????
> Thank You.
> 
> 
> 
> I was only running at 4.7 when I ran the benchmarks too !!!


The ROG CPU-z would not allow me to Validate so I just used the normal one with no issue's


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctguy1955*
> 
> 
> 
> here is the results Now the intel says 5.03


when opening hwinfo mark ( Sensor only) now look at the clock of each core i love this program







can show hdd ssd usb usage even thing that are not usefull ahah like frap fps


----------



## Duality92

Update my speed please







http://valid.canardpc.com/hv3te0
5375 Mhz (even wPrime and Super Pi stable xD)


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Update my speed please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hv3te0
> 5375 Mhz (even wPrime and Super Pi stable xD)


Nice OC....


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Nice OC....


Thanks, I got lucky with this chip, I usually run it at 5175 (225x23) 24/7 (bench, gaming, IBT stable) at 1.425 Bios VCore.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Thanks, I got lucky with this chip, I usually run it at 5175 (225x23) 24/7 (bench, gaming, IBT stable) at 1.425 Bios VCore.


Yeah nice lottery win eh!!!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Yeah nice lottery win eh!!!


funniest I've tried is 4ghz, I can get it down to 1.125 vcore xD


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> funniest I've tried is 4ghz, I can get it down to 1.125 vcore xD


It's stable at the vcore? I can get mine stable @ 4ghz on 1.18v, but thats stock speed for me..


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> It's stable at the vcore? I can get mine stable @ 4ghz on 1.18v, but thats stock speed for me..


Me it's 3.9/4.2 turbo, but yes, it is stable. You have 2 more cores too so.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Me it's 3.9/4.2 turbo, but yes, it is stable. You have 2 more cores too so.


If your up to it you should give that thing a run at the Blackhole tec contest on there website... Never know you may do very well...

http://blackholetec.com/main/article/competition-black-hole-mayhem


----------



## ctguy1955

I lowered to 1.238


----------



## stubass

3419B302 boots @ 4.9... and using GTL hold up without crash @ 5.0
http://valid.canardpc.com/prpc03

And 3418B987 boots at 5.0 without GTL
http://valid.canardpc.com/9t22bk

Both chips uncore @ x40



Simple testbench...


----------



## ctguy1955

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 3419B302 boots @ 4.9... and using GTL hold up without crash @ 5.0
> http://valid.canardpc.com/prpc03
> 
> And 3418B987 boots at 5.0 without GTL
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9t22bk
> 
> Both chips uncore @ x40
> 
> 
> 
> Simple testbench...


Thank You for your service to Our Country !!!!!!!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctguy1955*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 3419B302 boots @ 4.9... and using GTL hold up without crash @ 5.0
> http://valid.canardpc.com/prpc03
> 
> And 3418B987 boots at 5.0 without GTL
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9t22bk
> 
> Both chips uncore @ x40
> 
> 
> 
> Simple testbench...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for your service to Our Country !!!!!!!
Click to expand...

And thank you for the thank you... It is nice to see people show gratitude or respect to all out troops why have served through out history.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctguy1955*
> 
> I was wondering about how much time it takes for a name to go on the 5.0 club list ?
> The 1150 sockets have 12 names and I guess its done by a human who is busy
> with life and not a computer program ???
> 
> Thanks, its just that I am so excited as Ive wanted to be in this club for MANY years now.




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Update my speed please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hv3te0
> 5375 Mhz (even wPrime and Super Pi stable xD)


----------



## ctguy1955

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


YEA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU have no idea what this means to me !!!!!!!!!

I so appreciate the help and advice and it feels so good to FINALLY be able to do this !! TOOK YEARS and luck of the draw with this cpu !!

I would like to ask how to use the Signature link as if I just put this in:







*_.=5 GHz Overclock Club=._*









It does not look ok. I see how others put an icon on each end of theirs, and
the thread=678487 part does not mean anything to me ???

http://valid.x86.fr/s594lp

I am so proud to be a valid member of this group and have a lot to learn.

http://hwbot.org/user/ctguy1955/


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctguy1955*
> 
> YEA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU have no idea what this means to me !!!!!!!!!
> 
> I so appreciate the help and advice and it feels so good to FINALLY be able to do this !! TOOK YEARS and luck of the draw with this cpu !!
> 
> I would like to ask how to use the Signature link as if I just put this in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_.=5 GHz Overclock Club=._*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not look ok. I see how others put an icon on each end of theirs, and
> the thread=678487 part does not mean anything to me ???
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/s594lp
> 
> I am so proud to be a valid member of this group and have a lot to learn.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/user/ctguy1955/


With the change over to the Huddler content management system from BB we got a hybrid system that can take both html anf BB code, but some things seem to only work in html. Sigs for example. I have taken the liberty, being a Senior Moderator, of editing yours. You'll be able to see the code I used and change it if you want by opening your sig for editing.

I note you tried to display the cpuz banner there...images don't show in sigs, but site icons do.

Welcome to the Club!


----------



## ctguy1955

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> With the change over to the Huddler content management system from BB we got a hybrid system that can take both html anf BB code, but some things seem to only work in html. Sigs for example. I have taken the liberty, being a Senior Moderator, of editing yours. You'll be able to see the code I used and change it if you want by opening your sig for editing.
> 
> I note you tried to display the cpuz banner there...images don't show in sigs, but site icons do.
> 
> Welcome to the Club!


Thank you so much Alan for all of the help !!! I received my new fan and adapter plate today in the
mail and finally finished my rig !!!

I am just so thrilled to be able to learn more and more when I read other posts
on this site and the tips and tricks section and Im a very happy person today !!


----------



## Kimir

http://valid.canardpc.com/pd4rmr

http://hwbot.org/user/alancsalt/
posting hwbot sig eh?


----------



## King PWNinater

http://valid.x86.fr/7cvhgg


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/7cvhgg


Very nice on that low of volts....

Is it stable that way?

I can run and play games at 1.42v, but not stable...

http://valid.canardpc.com/i0n25v


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pd4rmr
> 
> http://hwbot.org/user/alancsalt/
> posting hwbot sig eh?


ctguy1955 started it.

































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/7cvhgg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## LinusBE

http://valid.canardpc.com/8sccpp


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8sccpp
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

http://hwbot.org/user/homecinema_pc/









http://valid.canardpc.com/we2q9c
Chilled loopiness











Damn rain









This means turn thermostat down


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pd4rmr
> 
> http://hwbot.org/user/alancsalt/
> posting hwbot sig eh?


Jelly about that 4930k my one don't clock high BUT does all the blck 'cept 190 preset and good mem speeds


----------



## alancsalt

Sounds like the old good bclk or good imc but not both trick?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/user/homecinema_pc/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/we2q9c
> Chilled loopiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means turn thermostat down


Umm ya supposed to update this saltmiester


----------



## alancsalt

It's got too many distractions in it...








Who could notice the validation?

HOMECINEMA-PC
http://valid.canardpc.com/we2q9c


----------



## techjesse

Add me Alan 4770K @ 5374.9 MHz http://valid.x86.fr/id59x7
Running D.I.C.E.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> Add me Alan 4770K @ 5374.9 MHz http://valid.x86.fr/id59x7
> Running D.I.C.E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























alancsalt's "new" 3960X
http://valid.canardpc.com/65il9h



This one was for the: 1.456v .....











and SuperPI 7.551s for 1M

-


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/wsrwkp this is from the one that tested 3rd out of 4...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wsrwkp this is from the one that tested 3rd out of 4...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> -


Loving that background, I would ask you for it, but I dont think it would work well in eyefinity.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://valid.x86.fr/zwzrmu
custom loop


----------



## Demoniacstar

wow ....my old amd phenom II x4 840 couldent hit 5ghz....got close... 4.7....but my fx 8350 did.....am I in?....keep in mind im still tweaking so after I get my costume water loop parts and put together ill go even higher I hope.... here is my cpuz validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/c2rdx0


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoniacstar*
> 
> wow ....my old amd phenom II x4 840 couldent hit 5ghz....got close... 4.7....but my fx 8350 did.....am I in?....keep in mind im still tweaking so after I get my costume water loop parts and put together ill go even higher I hope.... here is my cpuz validation
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/c2rdx0


----------



## tatmMRKIV

? My sub is no good?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zwzrmu
> custom loop


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol ty


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> lol ty


2400 and cas7?? how???


----------



## tatmMRKIV

c6 2000 pi sticks with possibly handbinned ICs definitely PSC-X
I oc'd memory before I got my cpu to 5ghz. tested at 4.8 with c7 2400 with stock voltages
I got it to pass 32m c7 2424 @ 5080 with 5144bus (that was my divider's limit because I am clocking with 125blk, so i had a 2333mhz divider oc'd to 2424 and 125blk was like 130) but it crashed immediately after 32M was finished.
It took me a stupid amount of volts to hit 5ghz(in aida it reports 1.51v max when I start up the stress test)

I tried next multi but it got pissed. so I couldn't do a 5150mhz sub

they have more room in the sticks
but my CPU


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> c6 2000 pi sticks with possibly handbinned ICs definitely PSC-X
> I oc'd memory before I got my cpu to 5ghz. tested at 4.8 with c7 2400 with stock voltages
> I got it to pass 32m c7 2424 @ 5080 with 5144bus (that was my divider's limit because I am clocking with 125blk, so i had a 2333mhz divider oc'd to 2424 and 125blk was like 130) but it crashed immediately after 32M was finished.
> It took me a stupid amount of volts to hit 5ghz(in aida it reports 1.51v max when I start up the stress test)
> 
> I tried next multi but it got pissed. so I couldn't do a 5150mhz sub
> 
> they have more room in the sticks
> but my CPU


That's some pretty serious ram you've got there, I'd be interested in your trying the settings they use on ddr4 to see results to compare to them.

For example, 2666 Mhz, 15-15-15-35, 1.2V.

What kind of sticks are they? g.skills? doms?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

G.skill Pi sticks they are long since discontinued
Also I think these are binned, because I have atleast 14 other PSC sticks that don't do 2400 c7
a few do c7 2333 but fail not far after that

cant do any higher than ddr3 2540mhz on this cpu its only SB-e

also those voltages are unrealistic for a ddr3 platform

they are pretty much faster than any ddr4 on the market though from my understanding. I mean MFR has never been 32M favorable


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> G.skill Pi sticks they are long since discontinued
> Also I think these are binned, because I have atleast 14 other PSC sticks that don't do 2400 c7
> a few do c7 2333 but fail not far after that
> 
> cant do any higher than ddr3 2540mhz on this cpu its only SB-e
> 
> also those voltages are unrealistic for a ddr3 platform
> 
> they are pretty much faster than any ddr4 on the market though from my understanding. I mean MFR has never been 32M favorable


Oh I know they are faster, it's just results to prove to some people who are saying the timing are ridiculous and all those shenanigans.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well the timings seem ridiculous
but thats at a heck of alot less volts than what we are used to seeing


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> well the timings seem ridiculous
> but thats at a heck of alot less volts than what we are used to seeing


Oh I know and it's something people seem to overlook often.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah I am holding back my judgement on ddr4 til sam OCX posts his results in the ram addict club

I am waiting for some 3200mhz kits personally


----------



## stubass

Update on the same chip
http://valid.canardpc.com/calzrw


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Update on the same chip
> http://valid.canardpc.com/calzrw


----------



## asfgbdnf

please add me to the club


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> please add me to the club


that's under 5000 unfortunatly, also, you need a cpu-z validation link using your OCN username.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.x86.fr/575qr1

..and It was me who started the 2v club








..really had Dan in mind..then he quit and disappeared









http://www.overclock.net/t/1320120/the-2v-club-for-those-that-give-it-2v/0_100


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> please add me to the club


Failed to meet any of the conditions of entry as explained on first page of thread.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/575qr1
> 
> ..and It was me who started the 2v club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..really had Dan in mind..then he quit and disappeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1320120/the-2v-club-for-those-that-give-it-2v/0_100


----------



## alancsalt

Suppose you've all seen this:

http://valid.canardpc.com/p0raiv


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Suppose you've all seen this:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/p0raiv


Oh hot damn! Already under LN2 hahaha, My only question has to be about that 1880 MB DDR4???

EDIT1: I want to see it on LN2, max clock with all cores enabled (HT too), to see Cinebench results!


----------



## alancsalt

Daresay CPUZ not reading it all properly yet?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Daresay CPUZ not reading it all properly yet?


I'm assuming the same. I want a picture of the setup so I can droll all over my desk.


----------



## jameyscott

I'm curious as to why they are using a strap of 125. It is Haswell after all and all of the Haswell chips I've played with (granted mainstream lga 1150) didn't like straps at all.


----------



## alancsalt

This is Haswell-E. Totally different packet of chips. Socket 2011-3, not 1150, no on-chip graphics... etc...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

blk is what the x series is all about

but damn that x99 is already shaming my c1 3930k

I WISH IT WOULD GO ON SALE ALREADY!

Anyways whats the voltage range for x99 look like?
anything they got rid of or added?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> This is Haswell-E. Totally different packet of chips. Socket 2011-3, not 1150, no on-chip graphics... etc...


I understand that.







but they are the same architecture are they not?


----------



## mypcisugly

http://valid.x86.fr/y7egf9


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/y7egf9


----------



## stubass

Same Chip with 1 core, not sure if can go higher if i push it to 2V








http://valid.canardpc.com/3d9rhe


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Same Chip with 1 core, not sure if can go higher if i push it to 2V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3d9rhe


















Then you could join the 2v Club...


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Same Chip with 1 core, not sure if can go higher if i push it to 2V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3d9rhe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you could join the 2v Club...
Click to expand...

Just what i was thinking salty


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Daresay CPUZ not reading it all properly yet?


I guess it's because they are using 32bit windows xp

that was the case for sam ocx when he was testing his crucial unbinned sticks out


----------



## alancsalt

How would you feel buying an 8 core 5960X and having it only overclock to 4.5GHz? http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_x99_rampage_v_extreme_review,20.html

How are the guru3d guys at overclocking? Are they only going for 24/7 stable?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> How would you feel buying an 8 core 5960X and having it only overclock to 4.5GHz? http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_x99_rampage_v_extreme_review,20.html
> 
> How are the guru3d guys at overclocking? Are they only going for 24/7 stable?


From what JJ said when he was with TekSyndicate only the top 10% of 5960x chips will be hitting 4.6 and 4.7Ghz. To me, that's awesome. 8 cores blasting off @ 4.5 would be more than enough for me, but I really don't see the purpose when I have two X79 rigs...







Also looking at the Cinebench R11.5 numbers made me happy considering I was able to attain higher than the stock speeds of the 5960x, but overclocked... Obviously the 5960x won.









I don't think this chip is going to be the benchers dream unless the 8 cores are really going to be properly utilized in whatever bench they are using. I'm hoping the 5930k/5820k are better overclockers for their sake (IPC improvements/etc etc) because otherwise IVY-E/SB-E will probably still be competitive unless that person wants to do an extreme amount of binning. @Doug2507....









As far as the Guru3D guys go... I doubt they are enthusiast overclockers like a lot of the people here in this thread. They seem more the type to have a 4770k running at 4.2Ghz because it's safe and voltage that a freakin' stock cooler could handle versus running "exotic" types of cooling to really push a chip.

They did say that they received a bad chip, which makes me wonder if they are just going off of what some others have already put up or have done more internal testing, but chose to use a new chip for the review.

This is me just talking, though. I really haven't been on the scene enough to truly comment. What was it like from the switch from quad cores to hex? Was it a big enough improvement and overclocking for benchers to really switch?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> How would you feel buying an 8 core 5960X and having it only overclock to 4.5GHz? http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_x99_rampage_v_extreme_review,20.html
> 
> How are the guru3d guys at overclocking? Are they only going for 24/7 stable?


Sam OCX
Tapataka

"Had 11pcs 5960X and ~15pcs 5820/5930K to test. Octacores went generally better than hexacores on both core and IMC clocks, but it could have also depended on the batches.

Majority of chips wouldn't bench 4500 1.25V on air, best ones will run under 1.15V. You shouldn't expect to run/heavy bench these chips at 5GHz on air/water because of pure heat."

IMO its all about the scaling


----------



## alancsalt

Yes, but a 4.9GHz 5960X will still do better than a 4.6GHz 5960X.. just getting the impression the range in overclockability is widening..making it even more important to find a "good 'un".


----------



## tatmMRKIV

for sure, Sam was also saying 5ghz is not to be expected at all for daily or hard benching because they are just waay too hot on water or air


----------



## Demoniacstar

waaasshhhoooooo...thank you...


----------



## Mike The Owl

Can I join please, pretty please.....

Thanks .....

Mike the Owl

Thanks Duality92

http://valid.canardpc.com/vzuq40


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join please, pretty please.....
> 
> Thanks .....
> 
> Mike the Owl


posting the link for you









http://valid.canardpc.com/vzuq40


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> posting the link for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vzuq40


Thanks I have just been looking where to get that...Should really register an account so I can find my overclocks


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Thanks I have just been looking where to get that...Should really register an account so I can find my overclocks


The link is the webpage that it brings up! The end of the URL is what changes and is on the pictures you posted (vzuq40), that's how I brought it up for you


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join please, pretty please.....
> 
> Thanks .....
> 
> Mike the Owl
> 
> Thanks Duality92
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vzuq40


























Tricky varmints those URLs


----------



## Mike The Owl

Cheers

They even made a tTV series about it "My name is URL"


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> They even made a tTV series about it "My name is URL"


hahaha goof


----------



## loop16

http://valid.canardpc.com/pduy69
http://hwbot.org/submission/2620259_looproll_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5650_5060_mhz/


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pduy69
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2620259_looproll_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5650_5060_mhz/


Any chance of you doing that again with your full OCN member name in the name field as per the instructions/conditions on the first page of this thread?
Quote:


> Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club


----------



## stubass

This one is batch number 3418B987! The chip looks good and these validations were done with a x40 uncore. Only thing is the chip bugs at - 50C around about so not benched under Ln2.











5GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/siw5fd

5.1GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/hut5pm

No GTL or Multi up button was used.


----------



## alancsalt

You already have a 6.3 Gigaturtle one of those....


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You already have a 6.3 Gigaturtle one of those....


Yup salty, posted more so for the numbers


----------



## dmdimitrov

Hi guys,
may I enter the club with my 3930K at the sig?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmdimitrov*
> 
> Hi guys,
> may I enter the club with my 3930K at the sig?


Read the OP.


----------



## MunneY

Alright... I guess this makes me #1, since I'm the only one on here so far?

http://valid.x86.fr/8yeite


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Alright... I guess this makes me #1, since I'm the only one on here so far?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/8yeite
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















*#1*


----------



## Joa3d43

...still just fooling around w/ Haswell-E, certainly wouldn't want to run heavy Physics at that voltage yet...phase cooling for now, but board is fortified for Dry Ice and LN2 later....CPU is probably "6.5 / 10", but got a phenomenal 9 / 10 IMC...decisions, decisions









http://valid.canardpc.com/qbthr7


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...still just fooling around w/ Haswell-E, certainly wouldn't want to run heavy Physics at that voltage yet...phase cooling for now, but board is fortified for Dry Ice and LN2 later....CPU is probably "6.5 / 10", but got a phenomenal 9 / 10 IMC...decisions, decisions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qbthr7
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















*New #1*


----------



## loop16

http://valid.canardpc.com/gt33n7
I believe its ok now:thumb:


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gt33n7
> I believe its ok now:thumb:


----------



## wallawallaman

Hows's this for a blast from the past?

http://valid.canardpc.com/7j6ajr

A Presler Pentium D 965!

Cools by a swiftech H220, and 5 Delta 250CFM fans, on the radiator and vrms.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wallawallaman*
> 
> Hows's this for a blast from the past?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7j6ajr
> 
> A Presler Pentium D 965!
> 
> Cools by a swiftech H220, and 5 Delta 250CFM fans, on the radiator and vrms.


Sweet jesus hahahaha, epic stuff







I wonder how it compares to current gen i3's....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wallawallaman*
> 
> Hows's this for a blast from the past?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7j6ajr
> 
> A Presler Pentium D 965!
> 
> Cools by a swiftech H220, and 5 Delta 250CFM fans, on the radiator and vrms.



























http://ark.intel.com/products/27615/Intel-Pentium-Processor-Extreme-Edition-965-4M-Cache-3_73-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB


----------



## alancsalt

One more day (nearly 2AM here) before I have to go to Melbourne for my Dad's funeral. He passed away 24 hours ago. I will have to help my only brother clean out Dad's rest home room and co-attend to all the collateral obligations that go with an event like this. I will be away for about five days I think.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> One more day (nearly 2AM here) before I have to go to Melbourne for my Dad's funeral. He passed away 24 hours ago. I will have to help my only brother clean out Dad's rest home room and co-attend to all the collateral obligations that go with an event like this. I will be away for about five days I think.


sorry for your loss, Mike the Owl


----------



## Duality92

*FX users! I'm calling upon your help!*


----------



## wallawallaman

Very poorly.

At 4.82 ghz, it scores 150 in Cinebench 15, with all cores and HT enabled. A ultra mobile i7 is 50% faster, and those are slower than i3s...

It is hilarious how much heat it makes though... Probably at 230 watts right now...

I can do some benchmarks at 4.8-9 if you want, give me a list!

Still trying to get 5ghz bench stable.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wallawallaman*
> 
> Very poorly.
> 
> At 4.82 ghz, it scores 150 in Cinebench 15, with all cores and HT enabled. A ultra mobile i7 is 50% faster, and those are slower than i3s...
> 
> It is hilarious how much heat it makes though... Probably at 230 watts right now...
> 
> I can do some benchmarks at 4.8-9 if you want, give me a list!
> 
> Still trying to get 5ghz bench stable.


SuperPi 1M and 32M


----------



## wallawallaman

Got it. I will do those when I get home.

Prepare for laughter!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> One more day (nearly 2AM here) before I have to go to Melbourne for my Dad's funeral. He passed away 24 hours ago. I will have to help my only brother clean out Dad's rest home room and co-attend to all the collateral obligations that go with an event like this. I will be away for about five days I think.


Very sorry for your loss.

Wishing you safe travels , peace be with you.


----------



## wallawallaman

All that stuff is never fun. I hope it all goes smoothly, and that you have a better rest of the year.
I had to do that recently for a different family member. Not pleasant.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wallawallaman*
> 
> Got it. I will do those when I get home.
> 
> Prepare for laughter!


Would it be roughly the equivalent of a HT P4 x2?


----------



## wallawallaman

Exactly equivalent, minus inefficiency in sharing 1 FSB. The Pentium Ds have the same physical layout that the core2 quads had, with 2 separate dies per chip, but, the core2 quads could communicate directly, the Pentium Ds have to go through the FSB. Also almost the same heat levels...


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> One more day (nearly 2AM here) before I have to go to Melbourne for my Dad's funeral. He passed away 24 hours ago. I will have to help my only brother clean out Dad's rest home room and co-attend to all the collateral obligations that go with an event like this. I will be away for about five days I think.


Sorry to here Salty, My condolences to you have your family.


----------



## SRICE4904

Add me








http://valid.canardpc.com/8i3g0l


----------



## wallawallaman

Here is tests. Prepare to lol!

preslerlol.JPG 128k .JPG file


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8i3g0l




























Going either tomorrow arvo or the morning after.


----------



## SRICE4904

Got in the 5ghz club the other day!







figured I'd update here as well.
The 4.9ghz entry is Prime95 stable max temps 76*C, No tests on the 5ghz OC.
2500K @ 4.88ghz - http://valid.x86.fr/8ryi5e
2500K @ 5ghz - http://valid.canardpc.com/8i3g0l


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

My 3rd 3930k sub












http://valid.canardpc.com/lk6mpf


----------



## Avonosac

Dem volts.


----------



## cssorkinman

First FX- 8370 E ?

http://valid.x86.fr/k37sis


----------



## feniks

4790K 5GHz @ 1.47v
http://valid.canardpc.com/iw1jua
http://valid.x86.fr/iw1jua


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*
> 
> Got in the 5ghz club the other day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figured I'd update here as well.
> The 4.9ghz entry is Prime95 stable max temps 76*C, No tests on the 5ghz OC.
> 2500K @ 4.88ghz - http://valid.x86.fr/8ryi5e
> 2500K @ 5ghz - http://valid.canardpc.com/8i3g0l
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Errhm...this IS the 5GHz Club..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> My 3rd 3930k sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lk6mpf



















Yore just greedy

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> First FX- 8370 E ?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/k37sis



















Sure is!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> 4790K 5GHz @ 1.47v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/iw1jua
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/iw1jua


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I would of liked a 5960x sub instead but beggars cant be choosers .








Actually if was so greedy id have a 3960x sub as well








Im glad your father has moved on from this world to a better place .... respects .......


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I would of liked a 5960x sub instead but beggars cant be choosers .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually if was so greedy id have a 3960x sub as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad your father has moved on from this world to a better place .... respects .......


I expect a 5960X sub from you soon...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I expect a 5960X sub from you soon...


Gonna wait till bios and mobo's matures a bit .


----------



## alancsalt

Well good, cause I blew my upgrade money going to Dad's funeral, but I pretends I'm waiting for DDR4 and Bios to mature..


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yeah . I know how this goes man LooooL









My Lexy needs a service first and so do I









so my 3 step plan so far for next week......
Dentist
Service
look for job


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yeah . I know how this goes man LooooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Lexy needs a service first and so do I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so my 3 step plan so far for next week......
> *Dentist*
> Service
> look for job


owww, you remind me i need a root canal soon.. one thing i will do in aust since DVA will pay for it lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> owww, you remind me i need a root canal soon.. one thing i will do in aust since DVA will pay for it lol


Ive been to dentist nearly every week for the last 10 weeks ........ and im over it








I hope they make you come to Brissy for that .LOOOOOL


----------



## MunneY

Small update here :-D

http://valid.canardpc.com/xbf00b


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Small update here :-D
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xbf00b


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


YIPPIE!

Sorry about your pops Alan.


----------



## NixZiZ

http://valid.x86.fr/2lrxuj


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NixZiZ*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2lrxuj


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quick suicide run, not bad on a H80i!

http://valid.canardpc.com/st6swj

Mike the Owl


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quick suicide run, not bad on a H80i!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/st6swj
> 
> Mike the Owl


----------



## Mydog

5 GHz 5960X









http://valid.canardpc.com/dpeqrh


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 5 GHz 5960X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dpeqrh




























More faster....


----------



## RackdNStackd

Can I get by missing .0001 GHz?

http://valid.x86.fr/h0vvwu

EDIT: Okay .0002, guess it's back into the BIOS for me.

See my next post


----------



## Kimir

nay.








raise bclk by 0.1 and you'll be good.


----------



## RackdNStackd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> nay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raise bclk by 0.1 and you'll be good.


Yep, read my mind.

...okay. That, was terrifying. http://valid.x86.fr/5j7d6y

Idle temps at this clock were my load temps at my usual 4.8







This woke up the H110 a bit, but hell with it. I made it.

Now to turn that crap off.


----------



## Kimir

one way to do it safely is to either disable speedstep or set in windows power plan to 100% as minimum processor state, this way you don't have to load it (but it won't show the needed voltage tho).


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RackdNStackd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> nay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raise bclk by 0.1 and you'll be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, read my mind.
> 
> ...okay. That, was terrifying. http://valid.x86.fr/5j7d6y
> 
> Idle temps at this clock were my load temps at my usual 4.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This woke up the H110 a bit, but hell with it. I made it.
> 
> Now to turn that crap off.
Click to expand...


























Would delidding help?
What were these scary temps?







Incidentally, you are #1


----------



## RackdNStackd

The temps were actually okay. Under an H110 the CPU was riding into the upper 40s at idle. Had I put it under XTU or a burn test I'm pretty certain temps would have been uncomfortable in a hurry. As it is on it's usual 4.8 24/7 Overclock it'll ride into the upper 40s on heavy gaming and mid-60s XTU. Idling in the high 20s.

What was scary was the amount of Vcore I was pushing without a replacement or the green on hand to procure a replacement.









I might delid later on, truthfully I'm thinking about jumping up to the DC i7 and passing this i5 onto the wife with a milder OC.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

just a quick OC... but here ya go.. my old one was on an 8350 I still have... but not in a machine atm. http://valid.x86.fr/2mb29m


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> just a quick OC... but here ya go.. my old one was on an 8350 I still have... but not in a machine atm. http://valid.x86.fr/2mb29m


----------



## jthm4goth

5.014mhz finally got it to clear 5.0. CPU-Z valdiation


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthm4goth*
> 
> 5.014mhz finally got it to clear 5.0. CPU-Z valdiation


























1.76v is pretty high for 5015MHz!


----------



## jthm4goth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.76v is pretty high for 5015MHz!


Idk why it says that but in ai suite Voltage is set to 1.37. In my temp monitor it reads 1.37. Only cpu z says 1.77


----------



## alancsalt

Whew! That is no problem then


----------



## SRICE4904

oops, I thought I has posted that in the 4ghz club lol. Sorry I was tired


----------



## virpz

FX- 8320 on the cold side.
I suspect that the 990fxa ud5 is limiting my OC.

http://valid.x86.fr/nr8ppi


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> FX- 8320 on the cold side.
> I suspect that the 990fxa ud5 is limiting my OC.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nr8ppi


----------



## Reebadoo

update on my overclock!
http://valid.canardpc.com/eqlsvy
http://valid.canardpc.com/eqlsvy

eqlsvy.png 115k .png file

the only thing holding me back is my motherboard lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reebadoo*
> 
> update on my overclock!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/eqlsvy
> http://valid.canardpc.com/eqlsvy
> 
> eqlsvy.png 115k .png file
> 
> the only thing holding me back is my motherboard lol



















But that vcore voltage can't be right?


----------



## Reebadoo

the core voltage isnt right lol, its way way way to low lol







if it was i would have the perfect chip lol whats a better motherboard to overclock on? i think almost anything is better than the 990fxa-ud3 rev.3


----------



## Mydog

Update on my 5960X
http://valid.canardpc.com/jm2vna
http://valid.x86.fr/jm2vna

Tied with first place with a less vcore by a hair


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update on my 5960X
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jm2vna
> http://valid.x86.fr/jm2vna
> 
> Tied with first place with a less vcore by a hair


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*


Looking at your sig I see that I need to fill my dewar asap


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Looking at your sig I see that I need to fill my dewar asap


*runs off to start disabling cores and cranking voltage*


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> *runs off to start disabling cores and cranking voltage*


How low can you go on the temp? -40C -50C??


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> How low can you go on the temp? -40C -50C??


I haven't pushed it very hard to be honest... that 5.6 on the 4930k was 1 core 1 thread. I'm gonna test it with this 5960x though :-D


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update on my 5960X
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jm2vna
> http://valid.x86.fr/jm2vna
> 
> Tied with first place with a less vcore by a hair


----------



## Minotaurtoo

cooler weather is getting here... better OC now.... will likely beat this out later, but thought I'd submit this now anyway as its a good improvement over my last one.... really need that 30F morning lol... http://valid.canardpc.com/8lwqx8

edit: ok maybe this IS the best I'll get lol... tried for 5.5.... instant freeze even with 1.65 v..... hmm... maybe just maybe when winter gets in full force I'll leave the heat off in this room and try again lol... oh well... or maybe I'm just being dumb and forgetting something... some little setting.... IDK, but you can bet I'll be trying


----------



## RackdNStackd

Hey gang, potentially dumb questions here, I can't do anything with them right now as I'm away from my rig for the next few months but...

Am I correct in thinking that I still run a pretty big risk of damaging my chip when I go north of 1.4v regardless of cooling?

and...

If I were looking to cool down my i5 to try and stabilize it for a benchmark north of 5GHz, would dumping my Corsair H110 rad into a bucket of ice water be of any benefit? Would I have to take any special precautions prior to dumping the rad in, or is it just a matter of blowing it out with an air compressor and letting it fully dry before re-installing into my case?


----------



## Korayyy

Finally hit 5 on the DC. Voltage from CPU-z won't record right though.

http://valid.canardpc.com/1d8ymw


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Figure I have had this clock for a wile might as well join

http://valid.x86.fr/ssyrgr <

this is my 24/7 stable


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> cooler weather is getting here... better OC now.... will likely beat this out later, but thought I'd submit this now anyway as its a good improvement over my last one.... really need that 30F morning lol... http://valid.canardpc.com/8lwqx8
> 
> edit: ok maybe this IS the best I'll get lol... tried for 5.5.... instant freeze even with 1.65 v..... hmm... maybe just maybe when winter gets in full force I'll leave the heat off in this room and try again lol... oh well... or maybe I'm just being dumb and forgetting something... some little setting.... IDK, but you can bet I'll be trying




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korayyy*
> 
> Finally hit 5 on the DC. Voltage from CPU-z won't record right though.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1d8ymw




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Figure I have had this clock for a wile might as well join
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ssyrgr <
> 
> this is my 24/7 stable


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Figure I have had this clock for a wile might as well join
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ssyrgr <
> 
> this is my 24/7 stable


1.68v 24/7?

How long have you been running that, and on what LLC?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> 1.68v 24/7?
> 
> How long have you been running that, and on what LLC?


Yeah its a Lot, high LLC, been running it for 2 years now.. well about maybe a month shy, haven't seen any degradation so far


----------



## fx63007850

fx6300 @5280

http://valid.x86.fr/2j1ka8


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> fx6300 @5280
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2j1ka8


----------



## Pursuit of OC

does it have to be with all cores cause one modules in my chip sucks balls with 4 cores @5 ghz I run a max temp of 62C with 6 cores @ 4.7Ghz I run a max temp of 68C on amd fx 6300 the oc with 4 cores has more voltage btw although if I dont have to run a stress test I can do it with six cores


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pursuit of OC*
> 
> does it have to be with all cores cause one modules in my chip sucks balls with 4 cores @5 ghz I run a max temp of 62C with 6 cores @ 4.7Ghz I run a max temp of 68C on amd fx 6300 the oc with 4 cores has more voltage btw although if I dont have to run a stress test I can do it with six cores


One core, one thread, 5Ghz, no stress test. As long as CPU-Z says 5 jiggles, youre gravy.

Edit to add: check post #1 for more details


----------



## Mellifleur

Im gonna say first off this isn't really an achievement for this proc but when winter sets in i will be trying for that magic 6.0 if only for the suicide shot









http://valid.x86.fr/gpqp3r


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mellifleur*
> 
> Im gonna say first off this isn't really an achievement for this proc but when winter sets in i will be trying for that magic 6.0 if only for the suicide shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gpqp3r


----------



## MrFumbles91

Ok, I've done 5GHz on my old ASUS F2A85-V Pro gotten a new mobo since then (Asrock FM2A75 Pro4+). I want to be in the club!
I'll be back!


----------



## MrFumbles91

http://valid.x86.fr/6q37sr

Yes!
and the lowest voltage vs all other A10-6800K 5GHzOC's


----------



## MrFumbles91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RackdNStackd*
> 
> Hey gang, potentially dumb questions here, I can't do anything with them right now as I'm away from my rig for the next few months but...
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that I still run a pretty big risk of damaging my chip when I go north of 1.4v regardless of cooling?
> 
> and...
> 
> If I were looking to cool down my i5 to try and stabilize it for a benchmark north of 5GHz, would dumping my Corsair H110 rad into a bucket of ice water be of any benefit? Would I have to take any special precautions prior to dumping the rad in, or is it just a matter of blowing it out with an air compressor and letting it fully dry before re-installing into my case?


I have done this before with an Asetek unit. Temps were unbelievable. of course only a temporary solution as condensation will form on the tubing, I taped socks around mine (dont judge me it was for science!)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFumbles91*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6q37sr
> 
> Yes!
> and the lowest voltage vs all other A10-6800K 5GHzOC's


----------



## RackdNStackd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFumbles91*
> 
> I have done this before with an Asetek unit. Temps were unbelievable. of course only a temporary solution as condensation will form on the tubing, I taped socks around mine (dont judge me it was for science!)


thanks for the gouge, did you protect the socket at all?


----------



## MrFumbles91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RackdNStackd*
> 
> thanks for the gouge, did you protect the socket at all?


I didnt actually. I was very very new to building at the time i had no idea that condensation was even going to occur the tape and socks were just close by. Just dumb luck it survived i guess. That procy is still alive and kickin in my buddies rig today
"Gouge" you air force? Or a pilot?


----------



## RackdNStackd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFumbles91*
> 
> I didnt actually. I was very very new to building at the time i had no idea that condensation was even going to occur the tape and socks were just close by. Just dumb luck it survived i guess. That procy is still alive and kickin in my buddies rig today
> "Gouge" you air force? Or a pilot?


Army actually. Used to be real interested in whirlybirds so I picked up a lot of aviator lingo.


----------



## cyphon

Got another entry on a 4930k. Will go for a max OC when I have more time, but this is good nuf for the list









http://valid.x86.fr/dk05rj


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphon*
> 
> Got another entry on a 4930k. Will go for a max OC when I have more time, but this is good nuf for the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dk05rj


----------



## ButtKickington

http://valid.x86.fr/1fc1hj

got it on my i7 4790k


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ButtKickington*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1fc1hj
> 
> got it on my i7 4790k


You missed the conditions of entry in the first post of this thread.

Needs ButtKickington in the name field instead of CODY-EIGHTONE..


----------



## ButtKickington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You missed the conditions of entry in the first post of this thread.
> 
> Needs ButtKickington in the name field instead of CODY-EIGHTONE..


Dang it, I copy and pasted the wrong link, I'll try and get it.


----------



## titankiller

http://valid.x86.fr/rjsmnr

http://valid.x86.fr/rjsmnr


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *titankiller*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/rjsmnr
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/rjsmnr


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Got a 5960X here









http://valid.x86.fr/32nyx3


----------



## Canis-X

5960X validation @ 5.1GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/rjlb7r


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Got a 5960X here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/32nyx3



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> 5960X validation @ 5.1GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rjlb7r
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Crnogorac

A8 6600k validation

http://valid.x86.fr/hzcwh3


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crnogorac*
> 
> A8 6600k validation
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hzcwh3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PiMaster9001

[REDACTED]


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiMaster9001*
> 
> 760k validation I did nearly a year ago.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sqqn16
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voltage displayed is the lowest cnc power state; the voltage @5.2 was ~1.5


You didn't read the submission rules in the first post of this thread. You need PiMaster9001 where you have BEN-PC-DESKTOP
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more *in your Overclock.net UserName.*


http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Another one for the wall
http://valid.x86.fr/pd4ted


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Another one for the wall
> http://valid.x86.fr/pd4ted


----------



## marn3us

Here i am with my little 4790K









http://valid.canardpc.com/s30e2x


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Here i am with my little 4790K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/s30e2x


----------



## mirzet1976

Here is mine old one with AMD FX8320

http://valid.canardpc.com/hwx19k


----------



## Barefooter

I'm very happy with this i7-4790k so far with 5.135 GHz









http://valid.x86.fr/kmdclq

Please add me to the club.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

93c though wow...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Here is mine old one with AMD FX8320
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hwx19k



Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more *in your Overclock.net UserName.*


http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I'm very happy with this i7-4790k so far with 5.135 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/kmdclq
> 
> Please add me to the club.


----------



## Benjiw

How do I ensure my CPU-Z isn't bugged? I'm not sure what that means? Could I have clarification please?

Hows this? http://valid.x86.fr/2h14c5


----------



## mirzet1976

OK this one will go FX8320 freq *5217MHz*
http://valid.x86.fr/2t1ynb


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> How do I ensure my CPU-Z isn't bugged? I'm not sure what that means? Could I have clarification please?
> 
> Hows this? http://valid.x86.fr/2h14c5




























A bugged validation usually has a few impossible figures in it....mathematical impossibilities....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> OK this one will go FX8320 freq *5217MHz*
> http://valid.x86.fr/2t1ynb


----------



## Minotaurtoo

http://valid.canardpc.com/7m9ylk not much of an increase... but an increase none the less.... froze right after hitting submit though so I doubt I'll get any higher.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7m9ylk not much of an increase... but an increase none the less.... froze right after hitting submit though so I doubt I'll get any higher.











What was vcore set to in bios?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was vcore set to in bios?


was using software to up volts, had it at 1.55 in the software... I tried 1.6 and was an instant freeze... for some reason this chip has severe thermal limits above 5ghz and 1.6 freezes even at 5.3.... but 1.55 won't freeze at 5.3... so I systematically worked it up bit by bit to get to here....


----------



## bigc

Is This Acceptable?: http://valid.x86.fr/janqa8


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> Is This Acceptable?: http://valid.x86.fr/janqa8


----------



## alancsalt

@AsusJunkie
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1a2adt...


----------



## AsusJunkie

Can i join?
http://valid.x86.fr/1a2adt


----------



## alancsalt

Look above your post...i already entered you up..


----------



## AsusJunkie

awesome...but how do i show what clubs im in thru my signature?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> awesome...but how do i show what clubs im in thru my signature?


IN OP there is the code to paste in your sig


----------



## AsusJunkie

Alright Thanks


----------



## alancsalt

My 2600K score was shamefull - don't think I ever posted it... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2143102 5000.53MHz Not my best silicon/effort - whichever...

EDIT.. not my best, just found http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148624 5200.7 MHz ... not quite so bad.. was going through cpuz dumps


----------



## stubass

Best i could do with 4c/8t.... didnt try with no HT and disabling cores..








http://valid.canardpc.com/pu8293


----------



## Mydog

5960X @ 5.3 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/zc93zu


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Best i could do with 4c/8t.... didnt try with no HT and disabling cores..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pu8293




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 5960X @ 5.3 GHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zc93zu


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Best i could do with 4c/8t.... didnt try with no HT and disabling cores..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pu8293


Very impressive! What kind of cooling are you using?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Best i could do with 4c/8t.... didnt try with no HT and disabling cores..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pu8293
> 
> 
> 
> Very impressive! What kind of cooling are you using?
Click to expand...

Thanks.







This was using Ln2 @ -115C


----------



## Joa3d43

...a small update









Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 5120.72 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/eb692q



...also had 5135 @ the same voltage, but pushed F5 instead of F7







...but going to put a pot on anyways for higher attempts later


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...a small update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 5120.72 MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/eb692q
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ricwin

Got to that 5.0GHz mark this evening











Previously I had reached 5.0GHz on an FX-6100 at 1.475v. Now I've had a go on the FX-8320 and reached it on 1.35v.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Got to that 5.0GHz mark this evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Previously I had reached 5.0GHz on an FX-6100 at 1.475v. Now I've had a go on the FX-8320 and reached it on 1.35v.


----------



## Ricwin

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## BionicM

I wanna join!








http://valid.canardpc.com/dxm049

FX-6300 @ 5.1GHz on a Crosshair V (z)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BionicM*
> 
> I wanna join!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dxm049
> 
> FX-6300 @ 5.1GHz on a Crosshair V (z)



















13th


----------



## bogdanello

http://valid.x86.fr/q5d4h9
FX-6100 @ 5.02Ghz & 1.58v
Just joined the forums BTW


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Hi...

This is what I´ve manage to get as lower voltage on the CPU @ 5Ghz... Excellent CPUI batch I think!

http://valid.x86.fr/xu8qgk


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogdanello*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/q5d4h9
> FX-6100 @ 5.02Ghz & 1.58v
> Just joined the forums BTW



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> Hi...
> 
> This is what I´ve manage to get as lower voltage on the CPU @ 5Ghz... Excellent CPUI batch I think!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/xu8qgk


You're not quite there...


----------



## MasterGamma12

Can I join??
http://valid.x86.fr/k4nk1h


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterGamma12*
> 
> Can I join??
> http://valid.x86.fr/k4nk1h


You can but you need to validate using your OCN name " MasterGamma12" to be accepted.


----------



## MasterGamma12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> You can but you need to validate using your OCN name " MasterGamma12" to be accepted.


Okay here you go http://valid.x86.fr/0pvjyj


----------



## alancsalt

Could I ask why your validation is in roman numerals? Is that to test the boundaries or something? Is there any reason not to simply put MasterGamma12 in?


----------



## MasterGamma12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Could I ask why your validation is in roman numerals? Is that to test the boundaries or something? Is there any reason not to simply put MasterGamma12 in?


'kay i'll submit it when I get home as mastergamma12.


----------



## MasterGamma12

Here is the verification http://valid.x86.fr/re7v69 It now says mastergamma12


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterGamma12*
> 
> Here is the verification http://valid.x86.fr/re7v69 It now says mastergamma12


You didn't Capitalize the letters.. how do we really know its you









Glad you got it on the third try









Is that just a validation or stable?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterGamma12*
> 
> Here is the verification http://valid.x86.fr/re7v69 It now says mastergamma12




























Stability is not a requirement.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stability is not a requirement.


I am aware just curious


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol I can pass 32m super pi

anything processor related won't even start up on my 4790k
but hey its for benching mems


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 5820k @ 5Ghz








http://valid.x86.fr/pdawgy


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 5820k @ 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pdawgy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Makki

http://valid.x86.fr/vd5sux
Here is mine


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vd5sux
> Here is mine


----------



## jayflores

Please add mine again









http://valid.canardpc.com/2nwzsb

FX8350 - 5.3ghz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> Please add mine again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2nwzsb
> 
> FX8350 - 5.3ghz


----------



## Demoniacstar

can I get updated on the list with this clock.....im stable....but heat is a issue using the H100i

http://valid.canardpc.com/r5xkj6

im still trying to get higher though .....but this is my best so far


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoniacstar*
> 
> can I get updated on the list with this clock.....im stable....but heat is a issue using the H100i
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/r5xkj6
> 
> im still trying to get higher though .....but this is my best so far











Nice jump! Doesn't have to be stable..


----------



## Demoniacstar

well here is my last attempt for awhile I think ill let this thing simmer in at 5.1 ghz for awhile ....
call me weird but I feel cpu's have to kinda learn to get faster..lol...

any how ....heres a new updated cpu dump....

5.3

http://valid.canardpc.com/upwhf4


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoniacstar*
> 
> well here is my last attempt for awhile I think ill let this thing simmer in at 5.1 ghz for awhile ....
> call me weird but I feel cpu's have to kinda learn to get faster..lol...
> 
> any how ....heres a new updated cpu dump....
> 
> 5.3
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/upwhf4











Up to 9th, and milking it!


----------



## Demoniacstar

hahahha...im milking some out of her to....lol......here's 5th place....

http://valid.canardpc.com/znm6sr

sorry for so many updates.....trying to get 2nd place....cant get first I don't do liquid nitro cooling.....lol


----------



## Demoniacstar

hey on the AMD FX 8350 spot there is a mistake made.....spot number 2 Wallawallaman has a FX 6300 6 core


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoniacstar*
> 
> hahahha...im milking some out of her to....lol......here's 5th place....
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/znm6sr
> 
> sorry for so many updates.....trying to get 2nd place....cant get first I don't do liquid nitro cooling.....lol


1.68 nice







i cant keep mine cool enough to run it that high. 1.590 is max and thats for 5.2 stable

edit: heres an update. highest ive gotten. ran ibtavx standard 10 times it passed but temps got to 75C

http://valid.x86.fr/64fd37


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoniacstar*
> 
> hahahha...im milking some out of her to....lol......here's 5th place....
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/znm6sr
> 
> sorry for so many updates.....trying to get 2nd place....cant get first I don't do liquid nitro cooling.....lol











Up to 4th, and still milking it!


----------



## Feyris

Does this even count as 5Ghz.... lol

http://valid.x86.fr/llw59x

Going to fix it...actually

Fixed









http://valid.x86.fr/mwd1qx


----------



## Demoniacstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~kRon1k~*
> 
> 1.68 nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant keep mine cool enough to run it that high. 1.590 is max and thats for 5.2 stable
> 
> edit: heres an update. highest ive gotten. ran ibtavx standard 10 times it passed but temps got to 75C
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/64fd37


O my CPU is running borderline heat stroke....lol.... but I want second place ..lol..I'll try again next week end.....good thing it's winter time here....I can open the window where my pc sits and get some extra cooling.....and when I order another 3850....it'll be do or die.....lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~kRon1k~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Demoniacstar*
> 
> hahahha...im milking some out of her to....lol......here's 5th place....
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/znm6sr
> 
> sorry for so many updates.....trying to get 2nd place....cant get first I don't do liquid nitro cooling.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 1.68 nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant keep mine cool enough to run it that high. 1.590 is max and thats for 5.2 stable
> 
> edit: heres an update. highest ive gotten. ran ibtavx standard 10 times it passed but temps got to 75C
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/64fd37
Click to expand...



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> Does this even count as 5Ghz.... lol
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/llw59x
> 
> Going to fix it...actually
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mwd1qx


----------



## Demoniacstar

so damn gone close .....lol.....so so close in fact ima get'r done tonight.....lol...

check that out...lol...

http://valid.canardpc.com/glbes8


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Old validation, but dont think ive submitted here:

http://valid.canardpc.com/8pddf0


----------



## Demoniacstar

wwwaaaasssshhhhhoooooooooooo I did it....and im running right now at 25 degrees Celsius ......this is crazy......now I want some liquid nitrous ......lol......
check it out.... 2nd place.......

http://valid.canardpc.com/1u1wt1


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Old validation, but dont think ive submitted here:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8pddf0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoniacstar*
> 
> wwwaaaasssshhhhhoooooooooooo I did it....and im running right now at 25 degrees Celsius ......this is crazy......now I want some liquid nitrous ......lol......
> check it out.... 2nd place.......
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1u1wt1


----------



## 033Y5

hi could you update mine please

my highest for benching and validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/p9k3a8

and my highest stable sofar


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hi could you update mine please
> 
> my highest for benching and validation
> http://valid.canardpc.com/p9k3a8
> 
> and my highest stable sofar
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## shar00750

xeon x5270 5834mhz on 775 socket with dice , motherboard: biostar tpower i45:
http://valid.canardpc.com/7dxwad


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> xeon x5270 5834mhz on 775 socket with dice , motherboard: biostar tpower i45:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7dxwad



















First among One!


----------



## igotamd

FX6300 & ASUS 970 EVO R2

5050mhz @1.38v (rock stable but reaches up to 75C in prime95)

http://valid.x86.fr/wbempd


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igotamd*
> 
> FX6300 & ASUS 970 EVO R2
> 
> 5050mhz @1.38v (rock stable but reaches up to 75C in prime95)
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wbempd



















Nice volts!


----------



## darkapollo

Finally I get to join the 5Ghz club
http://valid.canardpc.com/x10459


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkapollo*
> 
> Finally I get to join the 5Ghz club
> http://valid.canardpc.com/x10459


----------



## shar00750

my 4770k 5508mhz on asrock z87m oc formula with dry ice.


http://valid.x86.fr/bypskx


----------



## jason387

FX 8350 at 5.2Ghz

http://valid.x86.fr/l0cby1


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> my 4770k 5508mhz on asrock z87m oc formula with dry ice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bypskx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Name in name field does not contain entire OCN user name.
Quote:


> While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> FX 8350 at 5.2Ghz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/l0cby1


----------



## Ceris

http://valid.canardpc.com/l2c4m7



Just got my 4790k yesterday. Took a while to push it to 5Ghz, but it's done. Now to work on the ram :c


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceris*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/l2c4m7
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my 4790k yesterday. Took a while to push it to 5Ghz, but it's done. Now to work on the ram :c


----------



## sabinus

Update mine please.. Thank you
AMD FX-8320 @ 5379 Mhz

http://valid.x86.fr/gz0kv4


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabinus*
> 
> Update mine please.. Thank you
> AMD FX-8320 @ 5379 Mhz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gz0kv4


----------



## rickcooperjr

tops out at like 52c with 1.567v according to ASUS AI suite and is 100% stable AMD FX 9590 and ASUS sabertooth 990FX r2.0 http://valid.x86.fr/chxwy4 here is a CPUz before a notch up bump on LLC to get it thru IBT AVX standard as in the photos http://valid.x86.fr/3nsmsk here is after the slight voltage bump thru LLC .

after run for proof

during run for proof


----------



## Ish416

http://valid.x86.fr/sgwd5e

8350 @ 5219Mhz


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ish416*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/sgwd5e
> 
> 8350 @ 5219Mhz


wheres any proof its stable or usable


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> wheres any proof its stable or usable


there is no proof needed for this club... its just stable enough to validate and that's it.... its my club that requires proof of viability.


----------



## rickcooperjr

ok sorry about that


----------



## rickcooperjr

I guess I need to volt up and simply get it just stable enough to post and do CPUz and its good I think can get around 5.5ghz or so


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> tops out at like 52c with 1.567v according to ASUS AI suite and is 100% stable AMD FX 9590 and ASUS sabertooth 990FX r2.0 http://valid.x86.fr/chxwy4 here is a CPUz before a notch up bump on LLC to get it thru IBT AVX standard as in the photos http://valid.x86.fr/3nsmsk here is after the slight voltage bump thru LLC .
> 
> after run for proof
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> during run for proof
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ish416*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/sgwd5e
> 
> 8350 @ 5219Mhz


----------



## AsusJunkie

http://valid.x86.fr/8zj46d .......updated my overclock with phase cooler


----------



## tbyte49

Just got my Intel i7 4790K over 5Ghz!
Please verify! http://valid.x86.fr/ddzt29


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbyte49*
> 
> Just got my Intel i7 4790K over 5Ghz!
> Please verify! http://valid.x86.fr/ddzt29


quick, run it again and put your OCN username in where you put SWEETGAME if you want to get added


----------



## tbyte49

Crap! Sorry!
Updated http://valid.x86.fr/qtxlnu


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/8zj46d .......updated my overclock with phase cooler




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbyte49*
> 
> Crap! Sorry!
> Updated http://valid.x86.fr/qtxlnu


----------



## shar00750

4790K 5.1GHZ :http://valid.canardpc.com/dwij9c


----------



## darkapollo

Is there a way to download the spread sheets? I am trying to use the data for a school project comparing Intel and AMD overclocks and copying it line for line is really a pain.


----------



## alancsalt

@darkapollo

Is this any use?

5GHzIntel.xlsx 80k .xlsx file


5GHzAMD.xlsx 27k .xlsx file


----------



## SamuelITRW

In, [email protected]

http://valid.x86.fr/hb9zcy


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> In, [email protected]
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hb9zcy


"This ID is valid, but not published" Only you can view. Need to publish your validations to web....


----------



## nikolapuhiera

i get 8320 to 5 ghz i push it till 1,55 and than socket temp go to 70+ C after hour prime on blended 6th core/worker stopped, and always the same one weak core. Rock solid @4.8 - v 1.44

http://valid.x86.fr/r7ihtr


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikolapuhiera*
> 
> i get 8320 to 5 ghz i push it till 1,55 and than socket temp go to 70+ C after hour prime on blended 6th core/worker stopped, and always the same one weak core. Rock solid @4.8 - v 1.44
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/r7ihtr


----------



## shar00750

4790K 5.1GHZ :http://valid.canardpc.com/dwij9c


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> 4790K 5.1GHZ :http://valid.canardpc.com/dwij9c



















Fixed yr Club sig link..


----------



## darkapollo

Awesome! YES! Thank you!


----------



## yudodisamd

Ples i was added to the 8350 list and i have a 6350 ples move me


----------



## Aleslammer

Just made it
http://valid.canardpc.com/pnlzvh


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yudodisamd*
> 
> Ples i was added to the 8350 list and i have a 6350 ples move me




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> Just made it
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pnlzvh


----------



## T0B5T3R

alter removing IHS, 5GHz (prime stable!) no problem









http://valid.x86.fr/u1zv9g


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> alter removing IHS, 5GHz (prime stable!) no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/u1zv9g


----------



## hawker-gb

FX8370 at 5,0Ghz

http://valid.x86.fr/nfczcx


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> FX8370 at 5,0Ghz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nfczcx


Man those are the loosest 1333mhz ram timings I have ever seen hope that is not your daily run settings that would really impact your performance 11-11-11-28 are 2133mhz-2400mhz ram timings not proper for 1333mhz on 4gb sticks to boot that is bad timings.


----------



## hawker-gb

Its almost decade old RAM.I am,waitng for new sticks.









It behaves erratic.

Anyway i have it with 9-9-9-24 but forgot to set it back after some playing.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> FX8370 at 5,0Ghz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nfczcx


----------



## Avidean

I did this quite some time ago and looking at the first page of this thread I cannot believe that some of you guys are achieving 6Ghz plus.
Anyway here is my link:
http://valid.x86.fr/nlt49w

So looking at some of the results for higher than 5ghz on the i74770k I see the Vcore is well above what I can get my system to boot with.
It seem that the limiting factor for me is not temp. When I enter a voltage above 1.53v in the bios I get an error on the boot screen that says CPU Over voltage error! Press F1 for setup.

What is the trick to get the voltage to go above 1.53v?


----------



## Tasm

FX8350 5.0 1.48v

http://valid.x86.fr/k60yfg

Seems stable so far:


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> I did this quite some time ago and looking at the first page of this thread I cannot believe that some of you guys are achieving 6Ghz plus.
> Anyway here is my link:
> http://valid.x86.fr/nlt49w
> 
> So looking at some of the results for higher than 5ghz on the i74770k I see the Vcore is well above what I can get my system to boot with.
> It seem that the limiting factor for me is not temp. When I enter a voltage above 1.53v in the bios I get an error on the boot screen that says CPU Over voltage error! Press F1 for setup.
> 
> What is the trick to get the voltage to go above 1.53v?




























6GHz is only achievable using sub zero cooling..
Maybe a Sabertooth owner can chime in on the 1.53v error.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> FX8350 5.0 1.48v
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/k60yfg
> 
> Seems stable so far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Validation not in OCN username. See the first page of this thread for instructions on making an acceptable submission.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Avidean, I had the same problem on my saberkitty... mines amd, but the solution should still apply... go to the monitoring tab and set vcore to ignore... worked for me.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Validation not in OCN username. See the first page of this thread for instructions on making an acceptable submission.


I am very sorry,

The correct one:

http://valid.x86.fr/ys0mpb


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Validation not in OCN username. See the first page of this thread for instructions on making an acceptable submission.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very sorry,
> 
> The correct one:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ys0mpb
Click to expand...


----------



## Avidean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 6GHz is only achievable using sub zero cooling...


Well I don't expect to get to 6Ghz but I do
have a subzero cooling solution so long as the weather
co-operates

I am so Proud, A Luddite like me In the 5ghz club LOL!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Avidean, I had the same problem on my saberkitty... mines amd, but the solution should still apply... go to the monitoring tab and set vcore to ignore... worked for me.


Thanks, I will try that!


----------



## alex4069

Here is mine:


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Don't enter them off the screenshot.. the URL is the proof, like http://valid.x86.fr/xqp56f - would prefer not to have to play detective...so next time, please quote the url...


----------



## rickcooperjr

Why don't some of you guys come over to the5 GHz 24/7 OC Club http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club and prove your 5ghz is usefull not just boot capable this is not suppose to be mean and cause trouble just trying to get more activity and more people joining it at present only a handfull of people have made it in we are looking for both Intel and AMD to join this club it is open to anyone that can pass the requirements.


----------



## alex4069

Sorry about that. Here you go. http://valid.x86.fr/5pxan2


----------



## alex4069

Did a little more. http://valid.x86.fr/edxup8


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> Did a little more. http://valid.x86.fr/edxup8


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://valid.x86.fr/hl4hxx


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hl4hxx


----------



## Cyro999

Heya~ Not sure if this has been mentioned before, but the Haswell CPU section is labeled "Socket 1150 DC/IB"

IB is Ivy Bridge on 1155 - shouldn't this be labaled "Socket 1150 Haswell", "Socket 1150" or "Socket 1150 DC/HW" etc?


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/lmmja2


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Heya~ Not sure if this has been mentioned before, but the Haswell CPU section is labeled "Socket 1150 DC/IB"
> 
> IB is Ivy Bridge on 1155 - shouldn't this be labaled "Socket 1150 Haswell", "Socket 1150" or "Socket 1150 DC/HW" etc?




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lmmja2


----------



## Cyro999

Haha


----------



## alancsalt

Thought you might like that...


----------



## Mydog

http://valid.canardpc.com/8l8fy9

A little update, done on SS


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8l8fy9
> 
> A little update, done on SS




















Same as Stubass with his 5820K, only less volts..!


----------



## cssorkinman

Update with the 8370E
Plopped it onto the GD-80 with the 480mm loop and took it for a spin









cssorkinman 8370E 5839.08mhz
http://valid.x86.fr/3jk1vz


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Update with the 8370E
> Plopped it onto the GD-80 with the 480mm loop and took it for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cssorkinman 8370E 5839.08mhz
> http://valid.x86.fr/3jk1vz


off chance how stable is that?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Update with the 8370E
> Plopped it onto the GD-80 with the 480mm loop and took it for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cssorkinman 8370E 5839.08mhz
> http://valid.x86.fr/3jk1vz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off chance how stable is that?
Click to expand...

It let me fumble around for a while at that speed/voltage and I managed to go to the next half multi but it froze while trying to get a validation.
8370E/GD-80 bot subs today


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://hwbot.org/user/cssorkinmanocn/


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It let me fumble around for a while at that speed/voltage and I managed to go to the next half multi but it froze while trying to get a validation.
> 8370E/GD-80 bot subs today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/user/cssorkinmanocn/


Do your temps allow you to push up to 1.7v by chance.. .a 700mhz speed increase if able to get stable would completely be a reason for me to upgrade to one like that. I know that I can hold that heat at that voltage

even if I lost the lottery a 500mhz would still be worth the what 150 or so?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It let me fumble around for a while at that speed/voltage and I managed to go to the next half multi but it froze while trying to get a validation.
> 8370E/GD-80 bot subs today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/user/cssorkinmanocn/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do your temps allow you to push up to 1.7v by chance.. .a 700mhz speed increase if able to get stable would completely be a reason for me to upgrade to one like that. I know that I can hold that heat at that voltage
> 
> even if I lost the lottery a 500mhz would still be worth the what 150 or so?
Click to expand...

I'm using 20 degree F ambient's on a 480mm loop, not sure how high it would go under normal temps. Although it runs very cool at stock and mild overclocks, it really heats up fast when going above 1.44 volts . That allows for a 4960 mhz stable clock under normal ambients.

Under a phase change unit, I could see this particular chip having a daily clock of 5.6+.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm using 20 degree F ambient's on a 480mm loop, not sure how high it would go under normal temps. Although it runs very cool at stock and mild overclocks, it really heats up fast when going above 1.44 volts . That allows for a 4960 mhz stable clock under normal ambients.
> 
> Under a phase change unit, I could see this particular chip having a daily clock of 5.6+.


what pump and waterblock are you using? size of the tubing?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm using 20 degree F ambient's on a 480mm loop, not sure how high it would go under normal temps. Although it runs very cool at stock and mild overclocks, it really heats up fast when going above 1.44 volts . That allows for a 4960 mhz stable clock under normal ambients.
> 
> Under a phase change unit, I could see this particular chip having a daily clock of 5.6+.
> 
> 
> 
> what pump and waterblock are you using? size of the tubing?
Click to expand...

Block - Koolance 380A, 3/4 OD 1/2 ID, Koolance 450-S pump


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Block - Koolance 380A, 3/4 OD 1/2 ID, Koolance 450-S pump


Oh ok, So my current setup I may be able to see a 200-300mhz daily then for the voltage I am using hmm.. maybe


----------



## SamuelITRW

http://valid.canardpc.com/f9eg0h


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Update with the 8370E
> Plopped it onto the GD-80 with the 480mm loop and took it for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cssorkinman 8370E 5839.08mhz
> http://valid.x86.fr/3jk1vz




















That's the low TDP version? Nice clocking...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/f9eg0h


----------



## Kiriel 7

Are these results all PC towers or are they laptops as well?

Any advice for a laptop to buy in 2015 which one can overclock to above 5 GHz?

Thank you


----------



## Avidean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Are these results all PC towers or are they laptops as well?
> 
> Any advice for a laptop to buy in 2015 which one can overclock to above 5 GHz?
> 
> Thank you


Someone else might correct me but I don't think there is a snowballs chance in hell of laptop running at 5ghz.
I would be surprised in there is a normal use laptop that can be run at 4ghz


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Are these results all PC towers or are they laptops as well?
> 
> Any advice for a laptop to buy in 2015 which one can overclock to above 5 GHz?
> 
> Thank you
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> Someone else might correct me but I don't think there is a snowballs chance in hell of laptop running at 5ghz.
> I would be surprised in there is a normal use laptop that can be run at 4ghz
Click to expand...

^ pretty much summed it up.. the laptop cooling is weaker than even a stock cooler from amd or intel there is just no way to displace that heat let alone vrms motherboard support bios support ti push the voltage and so many other limiting factors

also, who would want to lug around a water cooled laptop.. pretty much have to have water to hit these clocks


----------



## Kiriel 7

Alright, so laptop records are around the 3.9 GHz mark in that case

_"The review model MSI lent me isn't cheap, but it still isn't the most powerful configuration available. Running a 2.7GHz (3.7GHz with Turbo Boost) Intel Core i7-4800MQ CPU with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 880M graphics, 32GB of RAM, a 1TB HDD and three 128GB SSDs in RAID 0 configuration, the $2,800 machine is no slacker -- but gamers who demand the best available specifications have options. For an extra $1,300, MSI will swap out that Core i7-4800MQ for an Intel Core i7-4930MX and... well, that's it. Every other specification remains the same. It seems like a minor change for the price, but the granular differences are significant: the new processor idles at 3.0GHz, and can reach 3.9GHz with Turbo Boost"_

http://www.engadget.com/2014/06/04/gt70-2014-review/

That is the standard-issue speed, without any modifications, except for the costly upgrade to i7-4930MX


----------



## alancsalt

Currently no provision in the spreadsheets for it, but if you can get a lappy to 5GHz I'll consider it..


----------



## Kiriel 7

I don't have any expertise for that, but I assume someone will get a laptop to 5 Ghz eventually, anyway thanks for the info.

Another question do 5 Ghz plus speeds have much application outside of gaming? I mean is it used in another field, like video rendering, or a field I'm not aware of? Just curious, thank you kindly.


----------



## Avidean

I am very skeptical of claims made by laptop manufacturers. Recently a friend of mine brought over his new laptop of the line Lenovo that claimed to run at 3.7ghz. Sure enough when we monitored it it did run at 3.7ghz under ideal load. Here is the kicker. We started up a program that pushed core 0 to 100% and viola the CPU dropped down to 2.7ghz. So this is exactly the opposite of what you want. The speed is there when you don't need it and not there when you do. Its all marketing BS


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avidean*
> 
> I am very skeptical of claims made by laptop manufacturers. Recently a friend of mine brought over his new laptop of the line Lenovo that claimed to run at 3.7ghz. Sure enough when we monitored it it did run at 3.7ghz under ideal load. Here is the kicker. We started up a program that pushed core 0 to 100% and viola the CPU dropped down to 2.7ghz. So this is exactly the opposite of what you want. The speed is there when you don't need it and not there when you do. Its all marketing BS


and that's the reason I just disable turbo core lol...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

using overclocked cpus isnt recommended outside of gaming because it could throw up an innacurate number in some really processor intensive programs

like don't OC if you are doing CAD


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> using overclocked cpus isnt recommended outside of gaming because it could throw up an innacurate number in some really processor intensive programs
> 
> like don't OC if you are doing CAD


Why is the building crooked? oh you know -1.e864614333 LOL


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Why is the building crooked? oh you know -1.e864614333 LOL


Lol

______

It seems like Dell claim a 4.4 GHz laptop, just putting the info out there, whether it's reality or not

http://www.dell.com/mc.ashx?id=Inline-Messaging:Alienware-18-modal-2b&c=uk&l=en&s=dhs&modalwidth=400&modalHeight=150&ovropac=0&modalscroll=yes&modaltarget=div&modaltype=tooltip&position=bottom&title=Find%20Out%20More&flip=true&eventType=rollover

"The overclocked Intel® Core™ i7-4940MX offers blazing speeds of up to 4.4GHz with Turbo Boost and 8MB of cache for your most resource intensive tasks"


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Lol
> 
> ______
> 
> It seems like Dell claim a 4.4 GHz laptop, just putting the info out there, whether it's reality or not
> 
> http://www.dell.com/mc.ashx?id=Inline-Messaging:Alienware-18-modal-2b&c=uk&l=en&s=dhs&modalwidth=400&modalHeight=150&ovropac=0&modalscroll=yes&modaltarget=div&modaltype=tooltip&position=bottom&title=Find%20Out%20More&flip=true&eventType=rollover
> 
> "The overclocked Intel® Core™ i7-4940MX offers blazing speeds of up to 4.4GHz with Turbo Boost and 8MB of cache for your most resource intensive tasks"


Its the turbo boost


----------



## Kiriel 7

I meant if it's an authentic overclocking / turbo boost or if it's some kind of trickery for specmanship


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Lol thats basically why xD

With an alienware you might be able to tag 5ghz they are supposed to have good cooling with their metal body

I mean as long as you dont put any real load on it tou could probably make it to cpuz validation.

Lol i waaaas planning on getting an alienware pretty soon


----------



## stubass

Sit it on a baking tray with Ln2 in it and let the vapor cool it


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I wonder of setting it directly on dice blocks would work xD

Lol i tried using dice on my phone with a slim gpu pot, actually kinda worked if the processor was closer to the back itd have been titties.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I wonder of setting it directly on dice blocks would work xD
> 
> Lol i tried using dice on my phone with a slim gpu pot, actually kinda worked if the processor was closer to the back itd have been titties.


Cool, i am trying to find this youtube vid i saw a few months ago where they sat a phone on a small tray of Ln2 while running FS or FSx.. every so often they would life the phone and pour a bit of ln2..


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> I meant if it's an authentic overclocking / turbo boost or if it's some kind of trickery for specmanship


4.4Ghz single core maybe.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Lol thats basically why xD
> 
> With an alienware you might be able to tag 5ghz they are supposed to have good cooling with their metal body
> 
> I mean as long as you dont put any real load on it tou could probably make it to cpuz validation.
> 
> Lol i waaaas planning on getting an alienware pretty soon


if its a vishera chip maybe... just maybe... but 5 ghz is by itself a load on a chip... well.. not literally, but chips are never truly at an idle even if all you are doing is getting a validation it could pull more juice at those clocks than stock clocks would at 100% load... Laptops are basically built around one premiss, power conservation above all... for two reasons... in that compact body heat dissipation is nearly impossible and the compact size limits the power conversion capabilities... just saying... if anyone gets 5ghz out of a laptop, even for a validation it'd be the first I've seen of it and at extreme risk to the said laptop.... perhaps in a few more years with new developments I've caught wind of, maybe be a bit easier...


----------



## alancsalt

Or build frankenstein laptop ........? Spread out on bench - non lappy cooling... in the "interests of science" ....


----------



## tatmMRKIV

validating doesnt do that much
and as long you dont keep it there the chip should be fine. I mean its just for a bench not a daily oc or anything
as long as it doesnt take a stupid amount of voltage it would be fine
I mean I accidentally did 6ghz on sb-e and made it to cpuz on a freaking h100 and that didn't kill my chip
and at 5ghz sb-e is already about to implode
(i forgot to change blk multi back to 100 from 125)

LOL alan i was actually thinking about that. i hear alienwares are pretty easy to disect. i mean as long as I could expose the cpu lid and use it I could slap a ln2 pot on it
as loong as the cpu was descent 5ghz would be easy

unless they have poor v-reg. then it'd be a bad time

hmm I wonder if bios would even allow you to set 5ghz on a laptop?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> validating doesnt do that much
> and as long you dont keep it there the chip should be fine. I mean its just for a bench not a daily oc or anything
> as long as it doesnt take a stupid amount of voltage it would be fine
> I mean I accidentally did 6ghz on sb-e and made it to cpuz on a freaking h100 and that didn't kill my chip
> and at 5ghz sb-e is already about to implode
> (i forgot to change blk multi back to 100 from 125)
> 
> LOL alan i was actually thinking about that. i hear alienwares are pretty easy to disect. i mean as long as I could expose the cpu lid and use it I could slap a ln2 pot on it
> as loong as the cpu was descent 5ghz would be easy
> 
> unless they have poor v-reg. then it'd be a bad time
> 
> hmm I wonder if bios would even allow you to set 5ghz on a laptop?


There is at least one of them on the bot

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2661497


----------



## alancsalt

There was a guy on OCN OCing a lappy and putting up validations, but I can't remember where, or which member it was..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> There was a guy on OCN OCing a lappy and putting up validations, but I can't remember where, or which member it was..


hehe the local newspaper has a guide

LOL here


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There is at least one of them on the bot
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2661497


wow... just ... wow


----------



## Sexy Beast

Add me








http://valid.x86.fr/wx2t9c


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexy Beast*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wx2t9c


----------



## Xoriam

It's ugly as hell, but I made it.
Xeon x5660 @ 5022.1mhz

http://valid.x86.fr/cnyxu8


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> It's ugly as hell, but I made it.
> Xeon x5660 @ 5022.1mhz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cnyxu8


It's worse than that it's dead jim.... actually probably will be soon... seen it happen before with intel pushed with that much volts


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> It's worse than that it's dead jim.... actually probably will be soon... seen it happen before with intel pushed with that much volts


It's perfectly fine, It was extremely temporary with perfectly safe temps, and I've tested it again back at it's normal OC clocks.
No degradation.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> It's perfectly fine, It was extremely temporary with perfectly safe temps, and I've tested it again back at it's normal OC clocks.
> No degradation.


that's good... always spooks me when I see those kind of volts on them...


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> that's good... always spooks me when I see those kind of volts on them...


Believe me I was chewin my nails the whole time.

Had to raise Vcore by 0.35 volts just to get from 4,8ghz to 5ghz... ridiculous.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> It's ugly as hell, but I made it.
> Xeon x5660 @ 5022.1mhz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cnyxu8


----------



## the matty

took a long time to do and lots of little fans all over the place but i managed 5GHz just XD http://valid.x86.fr/0kv5x2


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> took a long time to do and lots of little fans all over the place but i managed 5GHz just XD http://valid.x86.fr/0kv5x2


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


updated XD first time posting here XD


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> updated XD first time posting here XD


accepted as accepted into the group.
updated as in updated the sheet.

it's the same message most of us use for the clubs.


----------



## alancsalt

It's the spreadsheet that is updated, not you....

ah, ninja'd


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It's the spreadsheet that is updated, not you....
> 
> ah, ninja'd


ah sorry im far too good at reading things too quickly and misinterpreting them XD


----------



## alancsalt

Welcome to the Club!


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Welcome to the Club!


thanks :3


----------



## lzf995

http://valid.x86.fr/zd6vd9


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zd6vd9


Close only counts in horse shoes and hand grenades.

1.17 mhz shy


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Close only counts in horse shoes and hand grenades.
> 
> 1.17 mhz shy


atom bombs close counts too


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah sorry, not the almost 5GHz Club... just a little bit further to go...


----------



## lzf995

It is 100.32 x50 how is it not 5ghz i can take bios pics if you want as cpu-z is messing me about as my ram speed isnt right either or my volts on coretemp shows right so dose occt


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> It is 100.32 x50 how is it not 5ghz i can take bios pics if you want as cpu-z is messing me about as my ram speed isnt right either or my volts on coretemp shows right so dose occt


not all clock generators are created equal. Bump it again!


----------



## lzf995

No thanks ill post 5001 then be over then still wont get in!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> No thanks ill post 5001 then be over then still wont get in!


that would get you in


----------



## lzf995

Sucks my pc is back on air cooler till i finish my chiller


----------



## Joa3d43

new CPU entry / Joa3d43 - 4790K - 5226.71 MHz

...some water-c action before freeze









http://valid.canardpc.com/1r4egv


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> No thanks ill post 5001 then be over then still wont get in!


dont take it so personal, you didnt get the required software to show 5ghz, its not like a personal attack on you, everyone else had to do it too.


----------



## lzf995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> dont take it so personal, you didnt get the required software to show 5ghz, its not like a personal attack on you, everyone else had to do it too.


Yea but on my board/chip wont boot 100x51 it only boots 100.37x50


----------



## Kimir

try 101x50


----------



## alancsalt

Or try to catch the 5000MHz with the validate button as it cycles by?


----------



## lzf995

Cant change bclk on h87 and ill trtry later for 5.1


----------



## doubletapY

Hit 5039 MHz on my FX-8350. Could hit more but didn't want to.

http://valid.canardpc.com/tjvqaz


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doubletapY*
> 
> Hit 5039 MHz on my FX-8350. Could hit more but didn't want to.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tjvqaz


didn't want to? this is OVERCLOCK.NET!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol we void warranties!!!!


----------



## lzf995

http://valid.x86.fr/6axpaj can i get in this time with a amd?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doubletapY*
> 
> Hit 5039 MHz on my FX-8350. Could hit more but didn't want to.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tjvqaz
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Needs OCN Member Name in name field. See first page of thread for conditions of entry.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6axpaj can i get in this time with a amd?




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> new CPU entry / Joa3d43 - 4790K - 5226.71 MHz
> 
> ...some water-c action before freeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1r4egv
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lzf995

thanks you and how was i updated? lol first over 5 ive got?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> thanks you and how was i updated? lol first over 5 ive got?


Not sure if serious or have never followed any threads on OCN
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> updated XD first time posting here XD
> 
> 
> 
> accepted as accepted into the group.
> updated as in updated the sheet.
> 
> it's the same message most of us use for the clubs.
Click to expand...


----------



## lzf995

Least i got in lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> Least i got in lol


Congrats! I know it was not with the Pentium, but I have to ask. What do you normally run the Pentium at, and with what voltage? I tried for 5Ghz on the one I bought for my son, but let it go when it hit 1.5V.


----------



## lzf995

IyI hit 5 at 1.525 with it at -17*c runs 4.8 at 1.4
also wat batch number is it? As that is a big part of these pentiums some run 5.2 at 1.26v some run 4.0 at 1.4


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

Here's mine: http://valid.canardpc.com/2adzz8

Thank you! \m/


----------



## bonami2

4790k 5.0ghz

http://valid.x86.fr/lua4b4







did boot at 5.1 but uh could not submit with all my program opening


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> 4790k 5.0ghz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/lua4b4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did boot at 5.1 but uh could not submit with all my program opening


Ouch, that is not going to get you in. Says 4998.83, which is shy of 5000.

Edit: also best to have your name in the sub match your OCN name.


----------



## cssorkinman

cssorkinman 4790K 5004mhz 1.275 volts, stock cooler








http://valid.x86.fr/zk632q


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[/SPOILER]


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Ouch, that is not going to get you in. Says 4998.83, which is shy of 5000.
> 
> Edit: also best to have your name in the sub match your OCN name.


anyways gonna get 5.1 just need to stop the 35 program from popping in my face while booting ahahh

did not even see it was not 5.0

it unfair it 50multi


----------



## Joa3d43

...a little update; 4790K on phase









Joa3d43 -- 4790K @ 5604.71

http://valid.canardpc.com/1jft5j


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...a little update; 4790K on phase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4790K @ 5604.71
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1jft5j












any idea what is a safe 24/7 voltage for 5 years +


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetToTheChopaa*
> 
> Here's mine: http://valid.canardpc.com/2adzz8
> 
> Thank you! \m/




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...a little update; 4790K on phase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4790K @ 5604.71
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1jft5j
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman 4790K 5004mhz 1.275 volts, stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zk632q
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]


----------



## Deeptek

http://valid.canardpc.com/8ynrpb

Count me in!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Here is mine.
http://valid.canardpc.com/37v02h


----------



## JohnITRW

here is my submission, http://valid.x86.fr/d9njf0

Basics:
ROG Maximus VII Impact
4790k
GTX 980
All under ek blocks
Inwin D Frame Mini


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> here is my submission, http://valid.x86.fr/d9njf0
> 
> Basics:
> ROG Maximus VII Impact
> 4790k
> GTX 980
> All under ek blocks
> Inwin D Frame Mini


Off topic but where do you have your rads mounted on that Dframe chassis?


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Off topic but where do you have your rads mounted on that Dframe chassis?


On the bottom rad mount actually. That D-Frame Mini is pretty well suited to water!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8ynrpb
> 
> Count me in!



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Here is mine.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/37v02h




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> here is my submission, http://valid.x86.fr/d9njf0
> 
> Basics:
> ROG Maximus VII Impact
> 4790k
> GTX 980
> All under ek blocks
> Inwin D Frame Mini


----------



## stubass

Different batch, X437B298 just testing new pot and didnt push it yet

http://valid.canardpc.com/gghruz


----------



## remixedMind

can i join again







with stock cooler this time also







http://valid.x86.fr/1jfxw1
the pc was outside my window to keep the temps down, not stable btw


----------



## Kimir

Do you want to fry a chip, because that's how you fry one.


----------



## remixedMind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Do you want to fry a chip, because that's how you fry one.


yes i know that







its working fine, i did that just to see if it can do 5ghz will not do it again, not on that chip anyway


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Different batch, X437B298 just testing new pot and didnt push it yet
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gghruz


Lower! OMG!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> can i join again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with stock cooler this time also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1jfxw1
> the pc was outside my window to keep the temps down, not stable btw
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## stubass

I know salty, the chip looks promising for some nice becnhes I hope


----------



## alancsalt

I'll be waiting.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> can i join again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with stock cooler this time also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1jfxw1
> the pc was outside my window to keep the temps down, not stable btw


This is the most epic post I've seen ... EVER!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> This is the most epic post I've seen ... EVER!


Doesn't it look like the case is debating on jumping?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> can i join again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with stock cooler this time also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1jfxw1
> the pc was outside my window to keep the temps down, not stable btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most epic post I've seen ... EVER!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> This is the most epic post I've seen ... EVER!
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't it look like the case is debating on jumping?
Click to expand...

1.8 volts on a stock cooler, yes, he probably is considering jumping....lol


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 1.8 volts on a stock cooler, yes, he probably is considering jumping....lol


And you know it's a 'he, cus there aint no women that ugly









255% pure yolo right there!


----------



## szeged

and not a single care was given that day.

go lil pentium go!


----------



## lzf995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> yes i know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its working fine, i did that just to see if it can do 5ghz will not do it again, not on that chip anyway


i said that about my 1.55 volt run at - 20*c at 5.1ghz i run stock 3.2ghz for 48 hours and it stoped working so yea you probs just ruined that chip mate unlucky


----------



## lzf995

can you update my fx4100 run please just a lil benching on my custom peltier waterchiller again








http://valid.x86.fr/hhvrr8 max under load was 48*c and my voltage was 1.525 not 1.6+ lol


----------



## remixedMind

still working fine @ 4ghz 1.15v







and 'he decided not to jump


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 1.8 volts on a stock cooler, yes, he probably is considering jumping....lol
> 
> 
> 
> And you know it's a 'he, cus there aint no women that ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 255% pure yolo right there!
Click to expand...

And it takes balls to do that sort of thing


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> can you update my fx4100 run please just a lil benching on my custom peltier waterchiller again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hhvrr8 max under load was 48*c and my voltage was 1.525 not 1.6+ lol


----------



## lzf995

thanks sir


----------



## looniam

in please.

i7-3770K @ 5005.99 MHz

http://valid.x86.fr/fclv8k



nothing fancy, just used my stable settings, set the voltge on auto with a bclk and multi increase.

TOTALLY stable testing 60 seconds of prime95








(no errors, just shut it down . . )

good enough?


----------



## xaeryan

In please!

http://valid.canardpc.com/d5ljb1

Had to bump BCLK to 100.1... hehe darn clock generators. This chip seems to be a freak, took nothing at all to get here, some headroom as long as thermals can be kept in check.


----------



## alancsalt

The 5005.99 MHz Club Post?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> in please.
> 
> i7-3770K @ 5005.99 MHz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fclv8k
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing fancy, just used my stable settings, set the voltge on auto with a bclk and multi increase.
> 
> TOTALLY stable testing 60 seconds of prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no errors, just shut it down . . )
> 
> good enough?




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaeryan*
> 
> In please!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d5ljb1
> 
> Had to bump BCLK to 100.1... hehe darn clock generators. This chip seems to be a freak, took nothing at all to get here, some headroom as long as thermals can be kept in check.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The 5005.99 MHz Club Post?


no idea why asus goes from 99.98 (100 in bios) to 100.12 (100.1 in bios)

just wanted to make sure i had it @ 50x multi . .









tnx!


----------



## alancsalt

Just ironic, two CPUs (different) consecutively giving the same OC... (spooky music in background)


----------



## jorpe

http://valid.canardpc.com/fw3tdg









http://valid.x86.fr/fw3tdg


----------



## xaeryan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just ironic, two CPUs (different) consecutively giving the same OC... (spooky music in background)


LOL, I didn't notice that - our CPUs are now spirit bonded. Or something.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorpe*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fw3tdg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fw3tdg


----------



## s7Design

Here is my bid http://valid.x86.fr/fq0w0s


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

FX 8350 5016.73MHz

http://valid.x86.fr/p7pnnd


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s7Design*
> 
> Here is my bid http://valid.x86.fr/fq0w0s



















Bet it wasn't really saying 1.186v vcore in bios...


----------



## s7Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet it wasn't really saying 1.186v vcore in bios...


nop was a bit more


----------



## lester007

can i join http://valid.canardpc.com/asq4id


----------



## Barefooter

Bet it wasn't really saying 1.186v vcore in bios...









That's exactly what I was thinking when I saw the vcore. Nice anyway though


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> can i join http://valid.canardpc.com/asq4id


----------



## dixson01974

Add me again. Here is another FX-6100.








http://valid.canardpc.com/v5e2bt

Next one should be a FX-8320E, so wish me luck.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> Add me again. Here is another FX-6100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/v5e2bt
> 
> Next one should be a FX-8320E, so wish me luck.


















Best of Luck!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

@alancsalt did you miss my post or is there another reason why my 5GHz 8350 wasn't accepted or declined? Thanks.


----------



## androidd505

My new rig. AMD FX-9590









http://valid.canardpc.com/b6qx7y


----------



## DamselinDistres

Finally made it to 5+!! 4930k on a sabertooth x79

http://valid.x86.fr/tkz97v

Thanks again guys!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> FX 8350 5016.73MHz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/p7pnnd


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Hehe thank you sir.


----------



## stubass

Different batch and 6c/12t RAM 3000CL15..








http://valid.canardpc.com/ht2r17


----------



## DamselinDistres

Just got my HTPC to 5.1Ghz ! Here's the validation http://valid.x86.fr/z5tq76

Thank you!


----------



## androidd505

I guess I should have stated I made it to 5GHZ+ on my new rig with an AMD FX-9590.









http://valid.canardpc.com/b6qx7y


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Different batch and 6c/12t RAM 3000CL15..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ht2r17




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamselinDistres*
> 
> Just got my HTPC to 5.1Ghz ! Here's the validation http://valid.x86.fr/z5tq76
> 
> Thank you!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *androidd505*
> 
> I guess I should have stated I made it to 5GHZ+ on my new rig with an AMD FX-9590.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/b6qx7y


----------



## ZBoneCapone

How did I do, guys?









http://valid.x86.fr/34rs8s

I think I could even get the volts down a bit or go even higher, next step, 5.5!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZBoneCapone*
> 
> How did I do, guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/34rs8s
> 
> I think I could even get the volts down a bit or go even higher, next step, 5.5!


----------



## tateep

5GHZ!

http://valid.x86.fr/63m5g0


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tateep*
> 
> 5GHZ!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/63m5g0


----------



## gordesky1

5.152ghz Will try higher when i backup my windows install just incase lol..

http://valid.x86.fr/jiy8yi


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> 5.152ghz Will try higher when i backup my windows install just incase lol..
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/jiy8yi


----------



## doubletapY

This time used my forum name. Hit 5040 ghz on my FX-8350. Didn't want to push it further.

http://valid.x86.fr/6tp121


----------



## wes1099

I have only been able to get my 4670k to 4.7ghz 1.375v on my water cooling setup just bumping up the BCLK and Vcore. Any suggestions on getting to 5ghz?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doubletapY*
> 
> This time used my forum name. Hit 5040 ghz on my FX-8350. Didn't want to push it further.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6tp121


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I have only been able to get my 4670k to 4.7ghz 1.375v on my water cooling setup just bumping up the BCLK and Vcore. Any suggestions on getting to 5ghz?


You are going to have to crank your vcore much higher to hit 5 GHz. First determine what is the max vcore voltage you are willing to risk. Put your multiplier to 50. See if it boots. If it boots, quickly get your validation. If it doesn't boot, turn up the vcore until you reach your max vcore. Be sure to put your OCN User name in or it will not get accepted.

Good luck!


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> You are going to have to crank your vcore much higher to hit 5 GHz. First determine what is the max vcore voltage you are willing to risk. Put your multiplier to 50. See if it boots. If it boots, quickly get your validation. If it doesn't boot, turn up the vcore until you reach your max vcore. Be sure to put your OCN User name in or it will not get accepted.
> 
> Good luck!


I tried 1.39v and it would not boot at 5ghz. I think I am going to wait and try again when I have an extra CPU that I can afford to brick.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I tried 1.39v and it would not boot at 5ghz. I think I am going to wait and try again when I have an extra CPU that I can afford to brick.


I had to go over 1.5v but I got 5.135 GHz on my i7-4790k. I was a little nervous at that vcore, but I did not run any stress tests on it. I normally run it at 4.9 GHz at 1.36 vcore. It's very stable 24/7 use.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I had to go over 1.5v but I got 5.135 GHz on my i7-4790k. I was a little nervous at that vcore, but I did not run any stress tests on it. I normally run it at 4.9 GHz at 1.36 vcore. It's very stable 24/7 use.


I think I will try that on my 4670k when I upgrade to a 4790k in my main rig. Maybe I will try 4.9ghz later, but I do not want to go above 1.4v since I can not afford to destroy my CPU at the moment. I really should have tried OCing my E2140 before I practiced delidding on it, scratched the PCB, and made it into a keychain.


----------



## MunneY

Just passing through again..

Figured I'd leave this here

http://valid.x86.fr/5ntjtr


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Just passing through again..
> 
> Figured I'd leave this here
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/5ntjtr
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Not too bad for "passing through".


----------



## gagarin77

Hi, I would like to join the club. I'm using Xeon X5470 with LGA771->775 mod
http://valid.canardpc.com/xmqnwf


BTW
This was done with stock cooler... and low ambient temp


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Hi, I would like to join the club. I'm using Xeon X5470 with LGA771->775 mod
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xmqnwf
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW
> This was done with stock cooler... and low ambient temp




























Yuri Gagarin, first man into space, later died test piloting a plane at 34 years of age..


----------



## XRogerX

I would like to join the club. I'm using AMD FX-6300 all done on Air with a Noctua NH-D14

Links shows my forum name and Real name
not worried if people know my name so im ok with it

http://valid.x86.fr/miiim4


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> I would like to join the club. I'm using AMD FX-6300 all done on Air with a Noctua NH-D14
> 
> Links shows my forum name and Real name
> not worried if people know my name so im ok with it
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/miiim4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JohnITRW

Will you please update me

JohnITRW --- 4790k ---- 5296.76mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/c9sjvd


----------



## stubass

Same X437B298 batch...
http://valid.canardpc.com/tpnktf


----------



## Xoriam

Hey guys I'm trying to OC my 3570k to 5ghz, yet I've run into an issue where after a certain amount of time in stress test my CPU speed and Vcore begin to fluctuate between what apears to be stock and my OC.
Anyone know whats going on there?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Hey guys I'm trying to OC my 3570k to 5ghz, yet I've run into an issue where after a certain amount of time in stress test my CPU speed and Vcore begin to fluctuate between what apears to be stock and my OC.
> Anyone know whats going on there?


VRMs overheating, I would put $1 on it.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> VRMs overheating, I would put $1 on it.


Well, i've got my hand on heatsinks right now, one of them is warm not hot, and the other is like room temp.
I've got a sycthe glidestream 140mm pointed at them.
Also it apears to not happen with LLC at 50% but I can't hit 4.9 and 5ghz with that settings :/

What should I do?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> VRMs overheating, I would put $1 on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i've got my hand on heatsinks right now, one of them is warm not hot, and the other is like room temp.
> I've got a sycthe glidestream 140mm pointed at them.
> Also it apears to not happen with LLC at 50% but I can't hit 4.9 and 5ghz with that settings :/
> 
> What should I do?
Click to expand...

What type of voltage are you running? Some chips and some boards just are not up to the task. Also, the ASRock Z77 have had severe voltage misreadings, so tread lightly at big voltage.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What type of voltage are you running? Some chips and some boards just are not up to the task. Also, the ASRock Z77 have had severe voltage misreadings, so tread lightly at big voltage.


Right I'm testing 1.26-1.29 LLC 50% for 4.8ghz
4.9 was going alright at 1.38 and LLC 0% but then the speed and voltage changes show up. Didn't crash but I know I'm going to be losing performance running it like that.

My temps are all undercontrol as well. 4.9 was only hitting 75c on the hottest.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What type of voltage are you running? Some chips and some boards just are not up to the task. Also, the ASRock Z77 have had severe voltage misreadings, so tread lightly at big voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Right I'm testing 1.26-1.29 LLC 50% for 4.8ghz
> 4.9 was going alright at 1.38 and LLC 0% but then the speed and voltage changes show up. Didn't crash but I know I'm going to be losing performance running it like that.
> 
> My temps are all undercontrol as well. 4.9 was only hitting 75c on the hottest.
Click to expand...

VRMs, this is the ext4m right? VRMs


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> VRMs, this is the ext4m right? VRMs


Yeah Asrock Z77 Extreme4m


----------



## lzf995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Hey guys I'm trying to OC my 3570k to 5ghz, yet I've run into an issue where after a certain amount of time in stress test my CPU speed and Vcore begin to fluctuate between what apears to be stock and my OC.
> Anyone know whats going on there?


Try add a fan blowing over the vrm's or if watercooled a fan blowing over the whole top of the board


----------



## Dieselbird

I'm trying really hard to hit 5Ghz with this pentium 4 3.8GHz on a custom water loop. I'm hitting a brick wall at 4.750GHz temps are around 40c

any pointers from the old school overclockers out there?


----------



## KizilejdeR

May I join the club with my old [email protected] validation?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1903343
Now I have a 4770K, and it is not possible to reach over 5GHz


----------



## JohnITRW

update http://valid.canardpc.com/m7d8yf 4790k @5.4ghz on water in a maximus vii hero mini itx mobo.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizilejdeR*
> 
> May I join the club with my old [email protected] validation?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1903343
> Now I have a 4770K, and it is not possible to reach over 5GHz




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> update http://valid.canardpc.com/m7d8yf 4790k @5.4ghz on water in a maximus vii hero mini itx mobo.


----------



## TrevorAMD

http://valid.canardpc.com/d7dsq2

Just peaked 5Ghz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevorAMD*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d7dsq2
> 
> Just peaked 5Ghz




























And you're benching Intel....


----------



## TrevorAMD

I got love for both sides of the processor world haha!


----------



## TrevorAMD

http://valid.canardpc.com/1tk8fr

5.200!!! lol the absolute Limit.


----------



## ReXtN

Hi guys!

I haven't OC'd in a while now, and I was just checking what my OC on my 4770K was, but i can't find it on the list, even though im certain i posted it a couple of months back.
Anyways, here is the link: http://valid.canardpc.com/5eiryn
I know the "Submitted by" name is REXT and not REXTN, but that is just a type-o.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevorAMD*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1tk8fr
> 
> 5.200!!! lol the absolute Limit.




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I haven't OC'd in a while now, and I was just checking what my OC on my 4770K was, but i can't find it on the list, even though im certain i posted it a couple of months back.
> Anyways, here is the link: http://valid.canardpc.com/5eiryn
> I know the "Submitted by" name is REXT and not REXTN, but that is just a type-o.


A cruel typo because:
Quote:


> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. *Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.*


http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club


----------



## deathizem

It is stable for bench not for 24/7 use

sbvztb.png 114k .png file


Screenshot2.png 474k .png file
(114k. png file)



http://valid.canardpc.com/sbvztb


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> It is stable for bench not for 24/7 use
> 
> sbvztb.png 114k .png file
> 
> 
> Screenshot2.png 474k .png file
> (114k. png file)
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sbvztb




























I edited your post above to the way it should be submitted. See first post of this thread - http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club - but you're in.....


----------



## rkinslo

http://valid.canardpc.com/et893i

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/et893i.png

5598.69 MHz

Intel Core i7-4790K

http://valid.x86.fr/et893i


----------



## aumortis

Hi guys,

I'm trying to hit 5GHz as well, but ran into a problem. My i7-4770k will do [email protected] just fine [[email protected], because running it @2400 makes it unstable until 1.375v and I want to keep voltage as low as possible ; P], but [email protected] is a no go. I mean, when I try to apply some load to the cpu [like opening mail], it, well, freezes. When there's not enough vcore it usually crashes with 0x124 BSOD, but not this time. VCCIN is at 1.9v and digital, analog I/O and system agent voltages are at 0 offset. Any ideas?


----------



## rkinslo

Intel Core i7-4770K CPU

5698.67 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/ew8lk1

cpuz cpuz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkinslo*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/et893i
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/et893i.png
> 
> 5598.69 MHz
> 
> Intel Core i7-4790K
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/et893i




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aumortis*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm trying to hit 5GHz as well, but ran into a problem. My i7-4770k will do [email protected] just fine [[email protected], because running it @2400 makes it unstable until 1.375v and I want to keep voltage as low as possible ; P], but [email protected] is a no go. I mean, when I try to apply some load to the cpu [like opening mail], it, well, freezes. When there's not enough vcore it usually crashes with 0x124 BSOD, but not this time. VCCIN is at 1.9v and digital, analog I/O and system agent voltages are at 0 offset. Any ideas?


*BSOD codes for overclocking*
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r

There may be a newer list to include newer settings you have too? This one dates back to Socket 1366


----------



## Intervention

I messed up and didn't properly input my OCN name. Will this suffice?

My buddy Trevor "AMD" just got accepted. My 4790 is what swayed him to come back to the Dark Side

http://valid.canardpc.com/sfd2vq


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intervention*
> 
> I messed up and didn't properly input my OCN name. Will this suffice?
> 
> My buddy Trevor "AMD" just got accepted. My 4790 is what swayed him to come back to the Dark Side
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sfd2vq


TrevorAMD had the right name in his validation.
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (There is no excuse for a Rejected validation with an Intel chip, but considering CPUZ has long had issues with AMD, those validations will be accepted, until I am advised by top overclockers that this situation no longer applies..)
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. *Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.*


http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club


----------



## philhalo66

5GHz 3570K







been running at these setting for about a week no BSOD runs hot though 87C on core 2 in IBT








http://valid.x86.fr/w8ncj9


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> 5GHz 3570K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been running at these setting for about a week no BSOD runs hot though 87C on core 2 in IBT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/w8ncj9


How to cause chip degradation.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> How to cause chip degradation.


lol in games like BF4 it tops out at 65C


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> lol in games like BF4 it tops out at 65C


meh that's nice! Might be even more beneficial in old games like cs/cs:go

I thought you had alot more volts on it than you do









I read that the 3570k have a temp limit of 67,4°C worth keeping in mind.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> lol in games like BF4 it tops out at 65C
> 
> 
> 
> meh that's nice! Might be even more beneficial in old games like cs/cs:go
> 
> I thought you had alot more volts on it than you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that the 3570k have a temp limit of 67,4°C worth keeping in mind.
Click to expand...

No, 105C is shutdown, 95C(IIRC) throttle. Never pushed mine to those temps, but certainly past 67C without any issues.


----------



## XRogerX

Update
I had to push the Volts to 1.608 just to get an extra 100Mhz lol

Links shows my forum name and Real name
not worried if people know my name so im ok with it

http://valid.x86.fr/zf8e00


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> 5GHz 3570K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been running at these setting for about a week no BSOD runs hot though 87C on core 2 in IBT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/w8ncj9




























Good volts for that clock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> Update
> I had to push the Volts to 1.608 just to get an extra 100Mhz lol
> 
> Links shows my forum name and Real name
> not worried if people know my name so im ok with it
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zf8e00
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Nice work Roger.


----------



## JourneymanMike

http://valid.x86.fr/5tq9yw

5.2GHz - 8350 - Crosshair V Formula-Z


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/5tq9yw
> 
> 5.2GHz - 8350 - Crosshair V Formula-Z
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## smex

So anyone running around 1.5v for over 2 or 3 years?!

I´d really like to know.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> So anyone running around 1.5v for over 2 or 3 years?!
> 
> I´d really like to know.


deym i cant do that to my chip 24/7 @ 1.5v








1.43v is my max







for everyday and its over 1year now


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> So anyone running around 1.5v for over 2 or 3 years?!
> 
> I´d really like to know.


Yes, I ran my 2500k since release day at 1.52V 5.2GHz. Gaming/media, now retired to my parents. No noticeable degradation over time- It still needs the same volts for the same clocks.


----------



## alancsalt

Maybe an AMD...'Dozer 'Driver


----------



## Gadgeteer

5Ghz Validation
http://valid.x86.fr/g4gpky

Currently running Core i5 3570K @ 4800 Mhz for 24/7
Temps are
70C in World of Tanks
77C in Barrlefield 4
89С Linx AVX




No dellidding, no water. Just a Prolimatech Megahalems and 900tpm 120mm fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> I read that the 3570k have a temp limit of 67,4°C worth keeping in mind.


this is Tcase, TJmax is another story


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadgeteer*
> 
> 5Ghz Validation
> http://valid.x86.fr/g4gpky
> 
> Currently running Core i5 3570K @ 4800 Mhz for 24/7
> Temps are
> 70C in World of Tanks
> 77C in Barrlefield 4
> 89С Linx AVX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dellidding, no water. Just a Prolimatech Megahalems and 900tpm 120mm fan.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> I read that the 3570k have a temp limit of 67,4°C worth keeping in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> this is Tcase, TJmax is another story
Click to expand...

4998.83 MHz is less than 5GHz. Sorry.


----------



## Gadgeteer

alancsalt, no worries - will do a proper run.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadgeteer*
> 
> 5Ghz Validation
> http://valid.x86.fr/g4gpky
> 
> Currently running Core i5 3570K @ 4800 Mhz for 24/7
> Temps are
> 70C in World of Tanks
> 77C in Barrlefield 4
> 89С Linx AVX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dellidding, no water. Just a Prolimatech Megahalems and 900tpm 120mm fan.
> this is Tcase, TJmax is another story


I would never run any component that hot.


----------



## PedroC1999

77* Gaming is a bit risky, I would invest in better cooling.

Id keep it under 70 for peace of mind


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> So anyone running around 1.5v for over 2 or 3 years?!
> 
> I´d really like to know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> So anyone running around 1.5v for over 2 or 3 years?!
> 
> I´d really like to know.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I ran my 2500k since release day at 1.52V 5.2GHz. Gaming/media, now retired to my parents. No noticeable degradation over time- It still needs the same volts for the same clocks.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe an AMD...'Dozer 'Driver


I have 2 FX-8350's that have spent most their lives above 1.5 volts at load ( CNQ dropping the voltage when idling example : 



 ) which is a little over 2 years now. Benching on water cooling I've had them at 1.7 volts + , so far - no ill effects. I haven't put that much through any of my modern intel chips however.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have 2 FX-8350's that have spent most their lives above 1.5 volts at load ( CNQ dropping the voltage when idling example :
> 
> 
> 
> ) which is a little over 2 years now. Benching on water cooling I've had them at 1.7 volts + , so far - no ill effects. I haven't put that much through any of my modern intel chips however.


To add im on 1.7v for 2 and a half years on my 8350


----------



## k-ocn

hi updated overclock 

http://valid.x86.fr/a2dwt3


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k-ocn*
> 
> hi updated overclock
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/a2dwt3




























Bit of a jump..


----------



## JackMex

Hey, guys, what's the best DDR4 RAM speed to use for an i7 5820K overclock?


----------



## Dieselbird

http://valid.x86.fr/mtae6n

finally got my hands on a dx79sr so I can actually clock this dang thing up. Asrock board would not post with any base clock modifications.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dieselbird*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mtae6n
> 
> finally got my hands on a dx79sr so I can actually clock this dang thing up. Asrock board would not post with any base clock modifications.




























A lot of volts there....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackMex*
> 
> Hey, guys, what's the best DDR4 RAM speed to use for an i7 5820K overclock?


If going for max cpu oc you leave the ram low..
Once you've got your cpu oc settled, then you can tune your ram.. main benefit to me being physics scores in futuremark benches.. but i can't come up with a "best" speed there seeing imc can vary, usually inversely to cpu overclock potential (but some are lucky) so it's a bit of a try it and see...

Would I be right in saying most go for the 2400MHz RAM?


----------



## Dieselbird

Yeah the stock cooler was doing fine so I just kept going up!


----------



## Dieselbird

No, no, not really. I'm on an old danger den 1366 waterblock.

Not sure why it read it so high, my board has test points and I am only at 1.434 and bios was set to 1.45 to compensate for droop. which should I trust? I thought that the multimeter test points were the best


----------



## alancsalt

I know Asrock boards often don't read right in CPUZ... maybe the same for your Intel board..

EDIT: I made your 1.34v on the speadsheet link to your post above


----------



## jombo23

Im having a bit of trouble hitting the magical 5ghz with my 2600k.

Im running

Asrock z67 Extreme 7 gen 3
I7-2600k @ 4.4, Stock voltage
20gb (2x8,2x2) GSkill, 9-9-9-24, 1600mhz
7970ghz edition and R9 280x in crossfire
Corsair 750w modular power supply, not sure which at the moment.

Then a cooler master seidon 120m. Temps never break ~115F

Anyways, when i got the setup, i didnt try overclocking it, however about a month later i reached a stable 5ghz through some PLL overvoltage and the likes. That was about 2 years ago, but i didnt have a liquid cooler. (i didnt do any harsh testing, temps never went over 165)

Now, even though i can hit 4.4 and 4.5 no problem on stock voltages, i cannot seem to get a stable anything over 4.6, even through adding 0.15v To the processor, adjusting the max amps and other crap, and even giving the north bridge a little boost.

Is this my motherboard just showing wear, or what?

Thanks


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jombo23*
> 
> Im having a bit of trouble hitting the magical 5ghz with my 2600k.
> 
> Im running
> 
> Asrock z67 Extreme 7 gen 3
> I7-2600k @ 4.4, Stock voltage
> 20gb (2x8,2x2) GSkill, 9-9-9-24, 1600mhz
> 7970ghz edition and R9 280x in crossfire
> Corsair 750w modular power supply, not sure which at the moment.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Then a cooler master seidon 120m. Temps never break ~115F
> 
> Anyways, when i got the setup, i didnt try overclocking it, however about a month later i reached a stable 5ghz through some PLL overvoltage and the likes. That was about 2 years ago, but i didnt have a liquid cooler. (i didnt do any harsh testing, temps never went over 165)
> 
> Now, even though i can hit 4.4 and 4.5 no problem on stock voltages, i cannot seem to get a stable anything over 4.6, even through adding 0.15v To the processor, adjusting the max amps and other crap, and even giving the north bridge a little boost.
> 
> Is this my motherboard just showing wear, or what?
> 
> 
> Thanks


no offence but it sounds like you could have a mess going on. i suggest setting EVERYTHING back to default and start over by reading:
Complete Overclocking Guide: Sandy Bridge & Ivy Bridge | *ASRock Edition*


----------



## jombo23

Its not a mess. Ive reset the cmos multiple times because it wont boot.

I used to overclock the crap out of it. Now its just eh.


----------



## mrgnex

I did it!
http://valid.x86.fr/wffw0v

Sadly my core gets too hot so I have to use 4,8 GHz as a daily driver..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I did it!
> http://valid.x86.fr/wffw0v
> 
> Sadly my core gets too hot so I have to use 4,8 GHz as a daily driver..


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Not that it matters but I noticed I am in the FX 8350 section while owning a FX 8320


----------



## alancsalt

FTFY


----------



## ~kRon1k~

update: 5400Mhz









http://valid.x86.fr/5s7ng4

boots at 5.5, won't get into windows though lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~kRon1k~*
> 
> update: 5400Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/5s7ng4
> 
> boots at 5.5, won't get into windows though lol




























Can you get your tildes into your next update? (~name~)
Quote:


> Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club


----------



## goldswimmerb

Am I welcome here?

http://valid.x86.fr/4ryjmv

She will boot into windows at 1.4v but crashes under stress. Takes 1.5v to get her stable.

Im certain this voltage will cause her to degreade quickly so imma leave my daily driver at 4.8ghz and 1.27v...


----------



## JackMex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldswimmerb*
> 
> Am I welcome here?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4ryjmv
> 
> She will boot into windows at 1.4v but crashes under stress. Takes 1.5v to get her stable.
> 
> Im certain this voltage will cause her to degreade quickly so imma leave my daily driver at 4.8ghz and 1.27v...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldswimmerb*
> 
> Am I welcome here?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4ryjmv
> 
> She will boot into windows at 1.4v but crashes under stress. Takes 1.5v to get her stable.
> 
> Im certain this voltage will cause her to degrade quickly so imma leave my daily driver at 4.8ghz and 1.27v...


----------



## Plurant

hey i managed to overclock it to 5ghz, this was an fast overclock and could have been higher if i took the time but hey, 5 GHZ is enough








stable 24/7 but gets high temps with P95, the cpu is delided and i used mx4 as TIM.

here's the validation. http://valid.x86.fr/rvwge3


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plurant*
> 
> hey i managed to overclock it to 5ghz, this was an fast overclock and could have been higher if i took the time but hey, 5 GHZ is enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stable 24/7 but gets high temps with P95, the cpu is delided and i used mx4 as TIM.
> 
> here's the validation. http://valid.x86.fr/rvwge3


----------



## lilchronic

Lilchronic http://valid.x86.fr/3u5m7k


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Lilchronic http://valid.x86.fr/3u5m7k




















Higher clocks, lower volts. What's the secret sauce? Cold?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher clocks, lower volts. What's the secret sauce? Cold?


----------



## alancsalt

Very cold!


----------



## lilchronic

My first time didn't go to well. Was having problems with only dual channel, so i don't have much to show for but was fun.


----------



## Dieselbird

So I was fixing the AC on my truck and somehow I got the wrong Condenser to replace the one I had with the fins all mashed up, well anyways I ordered the correct one and it's on it's way but now I am left with this nice pretty aluminum heat exchanger about 20" x 40" with just about the right size tubing to hook it up to my watercooling loop on the 3820.

Should I do it in the spirit of overkill?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dieselbird*
> 
> So I was fixing the AC on my truck and somehow I got the wrong Condenser to replace the one I had with the fins all mashed up, well anyways I ordered the correct on and it's on it's way but now I am left with this nice pretty aluminum heat exchanger about 20" x 40" with just about the right size tubing to hook it up to my watercooling loop on the 3820.
> 
> Should I do it in the spirit of overkill?


please do. then post pics.

which would be like looking at a victoria secret catalogue . .


----------



## deathizem

yes do it I will be doing it myself in the next few days I do heating and air as a living so I have something similar


----------



## ButtMunkey

I am guessing this is where i post my validation link.

http://valid.x86.fr/2rbeax


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ButtMunkey*
> 
> I am guessing this is where i post my validation link.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2rbeax


----------



## janbatos

http://valid.x86.fr/yt16pi

at 1,42 vcore

on water ...

cheers


----------



## mirzet1976

update http://valid.x86.fr/gru6mh


----------



## Ty85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ty85*
> 
> Currently this is my MOST stable build specs so far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (Manual)VCore=1.475
> (Load)VCore=1.488
> Multi=25
> Bus=200
> Target Core Speed=5000
> Load Temp=67°-68°
> 
> 
> Here is a Screenshot of the CB Bench:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the CPU-Z
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Validated CPU-Z


Officially applying to this club


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janbatos*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/yt16pi
> 
> at 1,42 vcore
> 
> on water ...
> 
> cheers



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> update http://valid.x86.fr/gru6mh




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ty85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ty85*
> 
> Currently this is my MOST stable build specs so far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (Manual)VCore=1.475
> (Load)VCore=1.488
> Multi=25
> Bus=200
> Target Core Speed=5000
> Load Temp=67°-68°
> 
> 
> Here is a Screenshot of the CB Bench:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the CPU-Z
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Validated CPU-Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officially applying to this club
Click to expand...


----------



## destrano1

http://valid.x86.fr/f6e703

crashes at any higher than a 25 multi right now, so I'll have to do some tweaking, but for now at least. 5Ghz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *destrano1*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/f6e703
> 
> crashes at any higher than a 25 multi right now, so I'll have to do some tweaking, but for now at least. 5Ghz


----------



## Gofspar

http://valid.x86.fr/ab3ees

Jesus, 5.0 to 5.2 is a huge voltage gap, I hit 5.0ghz @ 1.3v.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ab3ees
> 
> Jesus, 5.0 to 5.2 is a huge voltage gap, I hit 5.0ghz @ 1.3v.


----------



## OCAddict

http://valid.canardpc.com/c5cr17


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCAddict*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/c5cr17




























I don't encourage using the banners because 9/10 members don't uncheck "Import Images", and then the banner link doesn't work.
My compliments to you on being one of the few that gets it right though.


----------



## looniam

aahhhhh! so thats how some images goes to an article/page . .

(+1 to OCAddict)


----------



## shoti02

..i ´am into it







)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoti02*
> 
> ..i ´am into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're going to need to hit the validate button on CPU-Z and put your screen name in the box and post the link.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoti02*
> 
> ..i ´am into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have a look at the first page of this thread for entry conditions. A validation in your OCN member name gets you in. We'll be waitin'.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

I'm game. http://valid.x86.fr/5iwn4c Pushing for stability but it's hating on X264...


----------



## Chickensoup23

I think I could push more but I don't want to go over 1.3v









http://valid.x86.fr/aaqe2r


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> I'm game. http://valid.x86.fr/5iwn4c Pushing for stability but it's hating on X264...



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickensoup23*
> 
> I think I could push more but I don't want to go over 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/aaqe2r


----------



## bigredishott

could you add me to the 4770k spreadsheet. thanks

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2835674

http://valid.canardpc.com/2835674


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigredishott*
> 
> could you add me to the 4770k spreadsheet. thanks
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2835674
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2835674


You bin here before..you're already listed..


----------



## bigredishott

I know! Just didn't see my self on the speadsheet.


----------



## alancsalt

on the 1150 tab (scroll down) under the 4770K section....number 25:thumb:


----------



## sirbaili

Add me too Please:

http://valid.canardpc.com/xcf9am

Only Super pi Stable but I do not want to push more volts in this Golden Chip.


----------



## Kimir

That's not 5Ghz, that's wouldn't even be accepted if it was 4.9Ghz club.


----------



## BlazingClock

How long can you keep a CPU running @ 5GHz? I mean, at some point something will go wrong at this frequency, right?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazingClock*
> 
> How long can you keep a CPU running @ 5GHz? I mean, at some point something will go wrong at this frequency, right?


That is a loaded question. I have been running a 3570k at 5.0 for 2+ years now @ 1.4ish in a gaming rig/move machine. There are lots of caveats though. Haswell is not as resilient to voltage as Ivy was, and the heat density makes it harder to keep things cool on your way to 5.0. Also, you need to consider the load. A gaming rig in a custom loop that sits idle at .9V is going to last allot longer than a folding machine with an air cooler running 24/7 balls out. It can be done, and many on this site have/do run 5.0 daily, but again...variables...


----------



## BlazingClock

Thanks for the answer, I see your point.









I am always a bit scared to try to overclock my i7 3770k at frequencies above 4.2GHz. I think reducing the lifespan is expected if you push the hardware so much. Maybe after some reading here I will find out reasons why it's not a big deal at all...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirbaili*
> 
> Add me too Please:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xcf9am
> 
> Only Super pi Stable but I do not want to push more volts in this Golden Chip.


Admirable but insufficient.


----------



## bigredishott

Sorry.







Thanks overlooked it.


----------



## Yuniver

I tried this challenge on my 4690k at 5.0Ghz and it just would not boot. I tried going all the way up to 1.49 vcore, it still wouldn't boot to windows and I wasn't willing to go up to 1.5v. :sadface:


----------



## deathizem

both my 3820 and 4820 have ben at 1.47 and 1 .48 for over 3 years [email protected] and [email protected] both are stable and run very well with all I can throw at them 3820 temps @ idle 27c-29c load I may hit around 74c on a hot day 4820 is about the same 30c idle and heavy load 77-79c both rigs are over 3 years old and have ben clocked @ those setting


----------



## marac212

Hello guys,

I am new to the overclocking forums.
Ive done some notable overclocking on HWbot rookie contest lately and wanted to share it with you guys here.

AMD A-10 5800K @ 5331.09 MHz (42 * 126.89 MHz)
At maximum 1.6V my board allowed me (Asrock FM2A88M EXTREME 4+)

So here is my submission i made for the AMD Rookie rumble #11
http://hwbot.org/submission/2742854
I finished second in the 3 stage competition.

Cpu-z validation.
http://valid.x86.fr/bwa4ti

If there is any doubts, you can see that my email is [email protected] and Hwbot username is iamdjozone.
I can also reply to your inbox on hwbot to confirm my identity









Also i gotta show ya binning result for my 5800k chip.

This is taken from the binning guide:



And these are stats of my chip.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marac212*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I am new to the overclocking forums.
> Ive done some notable overclocking on HWbot rookie contest lately and wanted to share it with you guys here.
> 
> AMD A-10 5800K @ 5331.09 MHz (42 * 126.89 MHz)
> At maximum 1.6V my board allowed me (Asrock FM2A88M EXTREME 4+)
> 
> So here is my submission i made for the AMD Rookie rumble #11
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2742854
> I finished second in the 3 stage competition.
> 
> Cpu-z validation.
> http://valid.x86.fr/bwa4ti
> 
> If there is any doubts, you can see that my email is [email protected] and Hwbot username is iamdjozone.
> I can also reply to your inbox on hwbot to confirm my identity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i gotta show ya binning result for my 5800k chip.
> 
> This is taken from the binning guide:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are stats of my chip.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry, but the conditions of entry:
Quote:


> *If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> 
> (There is no excuse for a Rejected validation with an Intel chip, but considering CPUZ has long had issues with AMD, those validations will be accepted, until I am advised by top overclockers that this situation no longer applies..)
> 
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.*


http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club


----------



## marac212

Ah ok srry about that, i taught this will suffice for it.
K i will work on getting you new cpu-z validation asap, when i take apart my case as i need to do some benching anyways


----------



## Cysquatch

http://valid.x86.fr/he1m0t


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/he1m0t


----------



## Cysquatch

I pushed my cpu a little further. Heres my update
http://valid.x86.fr/25din0


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> I pushed my cpu a little further. Heres my update
> http://valid.x86.fr/25din0


----------



## Tampa

I have to say I was totally stunned when Intel told me they would send over a replacement after I had fried my first one.
This one is even more amazing. Since I am not sure, if I get the same warranty on the replacement that I had with the first I will not push this one further. Even if that would be possible.
Still, big hug to Intel for being so nice









http://valid.x86.fr/e7d6se


----------



## alancsalt

Oh dear, oh my....
Quote:


> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club


You'll need to near-fry it again and put your member name in the validation.


----------



## Tampa

Is fine, don't need to be on the list.


----------



## shoti02

Greetz

http://valid.x86.fr/blh2kb

but my gpu´s ar wrong displayed...got two R 290X vapor-x 8GB


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tampa*
> 
> Is fine, don't need to be on the list.


It really isn't hard. How to get your name in the validationt is explained on the first page of this thread, but that's up to you.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoti02*
> 
> Greetz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/blh2kb
> 
> but my gpu´s ar wrong displayed...got two R 290X vapor-x 8GB


----------



## shoti02

so i am into the 5 ghz Club ??


----------



## maxpowers1122

The little processor that could.

http://valid.canardpc.com/uvghhj


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoti02*
> 
> so i am into the 5 ghz Club ??


yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxpowers1122*
> 
> The little processor that could.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/uvghhj


----------



## Jsh900

http://valid.x86.fr/vi4yju


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsh900*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vi4yju


----------



## marac212

Hello there,

I am back with new submission as my last one didnt have oc.net username in its cpu-z validation..
Hope this one is satisfactory..

5107.72 MHz AMD A10-5800K APU
http://valid.x86.fr/0tg0av

And my best OC score so far thus it has different PC-name

5.331 Ghz AMD A10-5800K APU

http://valid.x86.fr/bwa4ti


----------



## deathizem

that is a huge voltage difference


----------



## marac212

The voltage difference is due to the settings in bios where it auto lowers voltage/clocks when idle.

Top one is showing it correctly and bottom one was at 1.55 at max bios settings as i can recall.

And cpu-z really has a bad thing with temps on A-10 series, speed fan was showing under 55°C .


----------



## deathizem

ya its not to good with my I7 3820 or 4820 or even my 5820 I never get it to even show temps for me I have to use core temp or real temp most of the time:thumb:.but anyway it looks good with your 5ghz upload hope to see them on the forum


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marac212*
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> I am back with new submission as my last one didnt have oc.net username in its cpu-z validation..
> Hope this one is satisfactory..
> 
> 5107.72 MHz AMD A10-5800K APU
> http://valid.x86.fr/0tg0av


----------



## erso44

I will join soon wait for me











need to valid it









(and it was stable under prime)

__________________

Can I join you now?









http://valid.x86.fr/pi56j3


----------



## shar00750

my g3258 with dry ice : 5508mhz 1.69v: http://valid.canardpc.com/efqlgx


----------



## Cysquatch

http://valid.x86.fr/ts5xnj another update for ya


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Here's mine finally for a 3820. I had one at 5125 and just kept getting rejected. http://valid.canardpc.com/dn0cf3


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> my g3258 with dry ice : 5508mhz 1.69v: http://valid.canardpc.com/efqlgx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ts5xnj another update for ya



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Here's mine finally for a 3820. I had one at 5125 and just kept getting rejected. http://valid.canardpc.com/dn0cf3


----------



## Lurifaks

http://valid.x86.fr/302tp9


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lurifaks*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/302tp9


----------



## erso44

did you forget me?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I will join soon wait for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to valid it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and it was stable under prime)
> 
> __________________
> 
> Can I join you now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pi56j3




























Didn't "forget", clean failed to notice the edit .....


----------



## Fred B

Manage to get Windows 7 to boot with 5GHZ but XP will not boot from this setting so it is not very stable i think









http://valid.x86.fr/hplquf


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fred B*
> 
> Manage to get Windows 7 to boot with 5GHZ but XP will not boot from this setting so it is not very stable i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hplquf


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/ky9ahi



May try for a little higher when we start getting some nicer ambients


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/ky9ahi
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May try for a little higher when we start getting some nicer ambients











Top of the 9590 chart..


----------



## cou51

http://valid.x86.fr/3u8uab
with a 2600k
not able to do 5 ghz with the 5820k


----------



## cou51

Super Pi


Cinebench,


5 ghz is not prime 95 stable


----------



## cou51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cou51*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/3u8uab
> 
> with a 2600k
> not able to do 5 ghz with the 5820k


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cou51*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/3u8uab
> with a 2600k
> not able to do 5 ghz with the 5820k


----------



## LandonAaron

I'd like to join:

http://valid.x86.fr/gymc0d


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I'd like to join:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gymc0d
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Uh-oh..
Quote:


> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


----------



## Aleslammer

Finally got a 1366 over 5

http://valid.canardpc.com/9d610f


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> Finally got a 1366 over 5
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9d610f


----------



## ydrogios

My input to the club and my high overclock stable speed for Amd 8370



http://valid.x86.fr/8jxhck


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ydrogios*
> 
> My input to the club and my high overclock stable speed for Amd 8370
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/8jxhck


----------



## fin1977

Hope this is close enough, only sitting on stock cooler at the min so far from stable! Just had to squeeze it though...,


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fin1977*
> 
> Hope this is close enough, only sitting on stock cooler at the min so far from stable! Just had to squeeze it though...,




























Seven of you, that overclock must be a magic number.....


----------



## Sweetcheeba

http://valid.x86.fr/yf13ud

My 3770k. Rediculously good clocker


----------



## She loved E

I'll say. @ 1.3v that thing is the nut!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweetcheeba*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/yf13ud
> 
> My 3770k. Rediculously good clocker


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Great thanks


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Just wanted to point out that Synchronic is listed under the AM3+ fx-8320 and he in fact has an intel I7-8xxx


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Just wanted to point out that Synchronic is listed under the AM3+ fx-8320 and he in fact has an intel I7-*3*xxx


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Fixed that for you.


Thanks for correcting my correction


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Just wanted to point out that Synchronic is listed under the AM3+ fx-8320 and he in fact has an intel I7-*3*xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed that for you.
Click to expand...

That takes @SynchronicBoost from 36th to 24th.


----------



## delevic

3930k @ 5520.37 Mhz

http://valid.x86.fr/pp6m8k

http://hwbot.org/submission/2718174_delevic_cpu_frequency_core_i7_3930k_5520.37_mhz

FX-8320 at 5500MHz

http://valid.x86.fr/yf13ud

http://hwbot.org/submission/2707222_delevic_cpu_frequency_fx_8320_5500_mhz


----------



## Icicle

My first post at Overclock.net. Just got a brand new 4790K that overclocks like a champ.

http://valid.x86.fr/4tdwrq


----------



## tatmMRKIV

thats a good chip,

yoo bad you dont accept hwbot subs, I forgot to verify my 5ghz 5960x when i did my XTU pass


----------



## delevic

My mistake for fx-8320 validation link.

Correct link is http://valid.canardpc.com/pi9nzz


----------



## Minnie Cee

Here's my entry








http://valid.x86.fr/z27sa5


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icicle*
> 
> My first post at Overclock.net. Just got a brand new 4790K that overclocks like a champ.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4tdwrq




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delevic*
> 
> My mistake for fx-8320 validation link.
> 
> Correct link is http://valid.canardpc.com/pi9nzz




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnie Cee*
> 
> Here's my entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/z27sa5


----------



## Himo5

A10-7870K creeping in on a core - and a prayer - hope it makes it this time.

http://valid.canardpc.com/xnf4ia


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> A10-7870K creeping in on a core - and a prayer - hope it makes it this time.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xnf4ia


----------



## SynchronicBoost

My first contribution to Haswell Devil's Canyon, 32 GB all dimms full, I look forward to updating further

http://valid.x86.fr/agj324


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> My first contribution to Haswell Devil's Canyon, 32 GB all dimms full, I look forward to updating further
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/agj324
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## erso44

If I reach higher clock can I post again? Or can everybody post only once....


----------



## Kimir

You can update your submission if you get higher, of course.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> If I reach higher clock can I post again? Or can everybody post only once....


Looked @ your profile, it appears that you already have a 5+GHz CPUZ certification...









Why not post it?


----------



## loop16

http://valid.canardpc.com/w8u1m6


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/w8u1m6


Validation must be in your OCN username - please see the very first post of this thread for conditions of entry.


----------



## loop16

οκ


----------



## HunterIsLonely

http://valid.x86.fr/ni8wve


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterIsLonely*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ni8wve



















What temperature was that chip at?


----------



## HunterIsLonely

Didn't even check, just booted to get the validation, might have checked if it wasn't on air


----------



## ihab7000

ScreenShot001.jpg 390k .jpg file


----------



## kizwan

Ughh...only a couple MHz more to qualify.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Ughh...only a couple MHz more to qualify.


2 more BCLK!


----------



## bonami2

Well after my failed 4.9 overclock

im back with 5.1 at 1.35v with eist enabled that probably helped to boot on my slow sd card with windows 8.1 well i says slow it boot fast but restarting take two days

Did run 1 cinebench r15 multi core and got a fantastic 749 WITH HT DISABLED at 5.0 1.38v AND 198 at 5.1 single core 1.35v

+0.2v seem i have a llc enabled or somethinb but i have no idea where it is in msi bios

Did not remember that i did disabled ht uh but anyways it would have booted the sameways anyways i think










http://valid.canardpc.com/4tsff9

Yea seem im lucky with 5.1 number


----------



## Xylonjay

Can I join the club?

http://valid.x86.fr/8x8tj1


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Well after my failed 4.9 overclock
> 
> im back with 5.1 at 1.35v with eist enabled that probably helped to boot on my slow sd card with windows 8.1 well i says slow it boot fast but restarting take two days
> 
> Did run 1 cinebench r15 multi core and got a fantastic 749 WITH HT DISABLED at 5.0 1.38v AND 198 at 5.1 single core 1.35v
> 
> +0.2v seem i have a llc enabled or somethinb but i have no idea where it is in msi bios
> 
> Did not remember that i did disabled ht uh but anyways it would have booted the sameways anyways i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4tsff9
> 
> Yea seem im lucky with 5.1 number




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/8x8tj1


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I dont know if you can but if you can just add 1.35v to the voltage









Thank you


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Does it do any good to update? 4690k on air to 5.2 Ghz. I plan on seeing what it does now on AIO H20.

http://valid.x86.fr/cache/screenshot/gylxrm.png

http://valid.x86.fr/gylxrm


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Does it do any good to update? 4690k on air to 5.2 Ghz. I plan on seeing what it does now on AIO H20.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cache/screenshot/gylxrm.png


Well that 5.0 that nice for a i5







oh crap eist got you i think i see 52 multi


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Well that 5.0 that nice for a i5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh crap eist got you i think i see 52 multi


This is a golden one, it did 4.8 on Asus Autotune w/ 32 GB all dimms full. I got it to 51x. BIOS update, down to 16 GB and discrete GPU to take the load off the package, all on air so far! Heading


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> I dont know if you can but if you can just add 1.35v to the voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Does it do any good to update? 4690k on air to 5.2 Ghz. I plan on seeing what it does now on AIO H20.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cache/screenshot/gylxrm.png
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gylxrm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You are the first person that's ever tried to give me the url of a cached screenshot. I was able to work out the url I did want for the spreadsheet from it. I've edited your post to show it. When you update or submit I want the URL for the validation, not for a cached screenshot, please.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Sorry, I need some sleep, I don't even know why I posted that.


----------



## fat4l

Add me to the club please!









24/7 stability here
i7 [email protected]_1.35v

http://valid.x86.fr/tyb9us


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Add me to the club please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 stability here
> i7 [email protected]_1.35v
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/tyb9us


I want that cpu


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> I want that cpu


Best single threaded performance there is.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Add me to the club please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 stability here
> i7 [email protected]_1.35v
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/tyb9us


*6!*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Add me to the club please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 stability here
> i7 [email protected]_1.35v
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/tyb9us
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Oj010

I know my username isn't a 100% match, but I use Oj0 wherever possible and Oj101 wherever the username has to be longer than three digits. Here's hoping you'll accept them:

Core 2 Duo E8600 3.33 GHz @ 6005.92 MHz - +2672.92 MHz - 80.20 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514025

Core 2 Duo E8500 3.16 GHz @ 6060.89 MHz - +2894.89 MHz - 91.44 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=404793

Celeron 347 3.06 GHz @ 6378.55 MHz - +3312.55 MHz - 108.04 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=512949


----------



## alancsalt

I'm that same evil mod that posted in the other thread. All these XGHz Clubs have very similar conditions. The wording for this club:
Quote:


> While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


Yours get's interrupted by a 1, so no match. Do you want me to see if we can give you a name change? (I'm checking if it can be done anyway.) Say Oj010 maybe


----------



## Oj010

I'm IDEALLY wanting Oj0, as I have around 20,000 posts under that username on various other forums around the world. Oj0_ZA could also work for me?


----------



## alancsalt

And you didn't register as Oj0 because?


----------



## Oj010

I had the same issue at XtremeSystems, which is why I registered Oj101 (later changed to [XC] Oj101, [XC] being Xtreme Cruncher) there as well.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


New validation










[email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/ax304z


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ax304z
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnITRW

http://valid.canardpc.com/1y53ik update 5500mhz on water


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1y53ik update 5500mhz on water


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1y53ik update 5500mhz on water


that is a rly nice cpu








did u bin it/bought from silicon lottery ?
what clocks/volts ur running 24/7 and what temps ur getting in realbench ?

thx mate


----------



## HunterIsLonely

Another

http://valid.canardpc.com/pn2qzx


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterIsLonely*
> 
> Another
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pn2qzx


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> that is a rly nice cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did u bin it/bought from silicon lottery ?
> what clocks/volts ur running 24/7 and what temps ur getting in realbench ?
> 
> thx mate


I went through about 6 chips before I got this one, and I'm running 5.0 at 1.325 with max temps under 60 degrees c or 5.1 at 1.375 daily, under 75 degrees c


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I know my username isn't a 100% match, but I use Oj0 wherever possible and Oj101 wherever the username has to be longer than three digits. Here's hoping you'll accept them:
> 
> Core 2 Duo E8600 3.33 GHz @ 6005.92 MHz - +2672.92 MHz - 80.20 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514025
> 
> Core 2 Duo E8500 3.16 GHz @ 6060.89 MHz - +2894.89 MHz - 91.44 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=404793
> 
> Celeron 347 3.06 GHz @ 6378.55 MHz - +3312.55 MHz - 108.04 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=512949


----------



## Oj010

Sweet, thanks!

The E8500 was at 1.95v


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Sweet, thanks!
> 
> The E8500 was at 1.95v


----------



## tashcz

Hey guys, I'm new in town









http://valid.x86.fr/tcgy6k


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new in town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/tcgy6k


----------



## Elektro

Finally got to 5GHz on my G3258! (On air, by the way).
http://valid.canardpc.com/u7kxf0



*EDIT*: Small revision here: http://valid.canardpc.com/2eizvw


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> Finally got to 5GHz on my G3258! (On air, by the way).
> http://valid.canardpc.com/u7kxf0


Nice OC!

What's the hair brush doing there??


----------



## Elektro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> What's the hair brush doing there??


Didn't really bother to move it after getting ready in the morning while browsing the forums.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> Finally got to 5GHz on my G3258! (On air, by the way).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*: Small revision here: http://valid.canardpc.com/2eizvw


----------



## Xylonjay

Upgraded my case and started water cooling. Here's my latest submission for 5+ 

http://valid.x86.fr/8x8tj1


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Upgraded my case and started water cooling. Here's my latest submission for 5+
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/8x8tj1


That was already there??


----------



## Xylonjay

Oh? Im sorry, didn't recall submitting that one. Thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

I'd say that's faulty memory..


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'd say that's faulty memory..


I'd have to agree, lol.


----------



## EddieJames

http://valid.x86.fr/yq93px

so close to +2ghz. But i cant get it yet


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddieJames*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/yq93px
> 
> so close to +2ghz. But i cant get it yet



















Just have to settle for the 5GHz Club then.


----------



## EddieJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just have to settle for the 5GHz Club then.


yea, for now.. i've hit a wall..It's in an HTPC case so i got tired of clearing the cmos


----------



## leachieboy

Will tweak the voltage later for now here is my CPUZ with 5.2GHZ on SB 2600k

http://valid.canardpc.com/zac5gd


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leachieboy*
> 
> Will tweak the voltage later for now here is my CPUZ with 5.2GHZ on SB 2600k
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zac5gd



















Thanks for making the 5GHz Club your first post.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

New submission









http://valid.canardpc.com/apqhwy

Went a little higher so i edited


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> New submission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/apqhwy
> 
> Went a little higher so i edited


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> New submission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/apqhwy
> 
> Went a little higher so i edited
Click to expand...

Thank you sir


----------



## alex4069

Here is my CPU-Z validation: http://valid.x86.fr/ii58ef


----------



## alancsalt

erhm, alex3569 is not alex4069 .....
Quote:


> While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club


----------



## alex4069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> erhm, alex3569 is not alex4069 .....
> http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club


will change it


----------



## cimi

Hi to all i have fx8300 and i want to oc to 5ghz.Dont have money atm for custom loop.
So my oprion is Nepton 240m or Phanteks tc14pe.

Is there any chance to get to 5ghz with any of those cooler?


----------



## The Pook

most recent CPU! i5 4690K @ 5013mhz


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimi*
> 
> Hi to all i have fx8300 and i want to oc to 5ghz.Dont have money atm for custom loop.
> So my oprion is Nepton 240m or Phanteks tc14pe.
> 
> Is there any chance to get to 5ghz with any of those cooler?


Maybe...

What about a Swiftech H220x? Or an H220? It's a little more cash, but worth it!









I had 5GHz with an 8350 on a Sabertooth 990fx r2.0 using the Swiftech H220...

http://valid.canardpc.com/6ceite


----------



## Cannon19932006

http://valid.x86.fr/7g1ed5

Edit: It's almost stable, but couldn't quite get it to be within my temperature range.
http://i.imgur.com/bFsETZu.png


----------



## alex4069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> erhm, alex3569 is not alex4069 .....
> http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club
> 
> 
> 
> will change it
Click to expand...

Is this better? http://valid.canardpc.com/3p0ju6


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> most recent CPU! i5 4690K @ 5013mhz




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cimi*
> 
> Hi to all i have fx8300 and i want to oc to 5ghz.Dont have money atm for custom loop.
> So my oprion is Nepton 240m or Phanteks tc14pe.
> 
> Is there any chance to get to 5ghz with any of those cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe...
> 
> What about a Swiftech H220x? Or an H220? It's a little more cash, but worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 5GHz with an 8350 on a Sabertooth 990fx r2.0 using the Swiftech H220...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6ceite
Click to expand...



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/7g1ed5
> 
> Edit: It's almost stable, but couldn't quite get it to be within my temperature range.
> http://i.imgur.com/bFsETZu.png




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> erhm, alex3569 is not alex4069 .....
> http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club
> 
> 
> 
> will change it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this better? http://valid.canardpc.com/3p0ju6
Click to expand...


















Son of a gun!


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimi*
> 
> Hi to all i have fx8300 and i want to oc to 5ghz.Dont have money atm for custom loop.
> So my oprion is Nepton 240m or Phanteks tc14pe.
> 
> Is there any chance to get to 5ghz with any of those cooler?


[email protected] with the H220. Definitly the best AIO .
http://valid.x86.fr/nr8ppi


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> [email protected] with the H220. Definitly the best AIO .
> http://valid.x86.fr/nr8ppi


yeah swiftechs h is imense....


----------



## cimi

Ty guys for replies,but problem is that in mine country you cant buy Swiftech/Corsair etc...I only have option from clc to buy Nepton 240m(from clc only CM products) or to buy Phanteks/Noctua







. So did anyone get to 5ghz with those two coolers?And which of those two is better for higher voltages.
I read many reviews but everyone is saying different


----------



## cimi

Just one more noob question.
To get to 5ghz club i need just to get to win and validate?Or i need to have stabile oc to 5ghz?
I bought Nepton 240m and temp difference to my old 212+ are 25-30c...
So i think i can go to 5ghz

*I did like this,is it ok?*

http://valid.x86.fr/gza9yd


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimi*
> 
> Just one more noob question.
> To get to 5ghz club i need just to get to win and validate?Or i need to have stabile oc to 5ghz?
> I bought Nepton 240m and temp difference to my old 212+ are 25-30c...
> So i think i can go to 5ghz
> 
> *I did like this,is it ok?*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gza9yd


of course, why it shouldnt? I see 5Ghz....you´re welcome


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimi*
> 
> Just one more noob question.
> To get to 5ghz club i need just to get to win and validate?Or i need to have stabile oc to 5ghz?
> I bought Nepton 240m and temp difference to my old 212+ are 25-30c...
> So i think i can go to 5ghz
> 
> *I did like this,is it ok?*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gza9yd


You seem to be the first ever FX-8300 submission.


----------



## cimi

Wooow nice,first fx8300







...I tried to go to 5.3ghz to sent to 2+ghz club







..But every time i`m stuck at boot and i have to pull out battery







.So for now im not trying more then this.


----------



## stubass

New 5960X 5GHz boot @ 1.36V RAM 3000MHz 8C/12T on AIO... Not benchable i doubt on these volts but still happy and can open and close programs atleast and no shutdowns (BSOD). Cant wait to she how she goes on LN2









http://valid.canardpc.com/1713mt


----------



## Kimir

That's promising indeed!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's promising indeed!


lets hope


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> New 5960X 5GHz boot @ 1.36V RAM 3000MHz 8C/12T on AIO... Not benchable i doubt on these volts but still happy and can open and close programs atleast and no shutdowns (BSOD). Cant wait to she how she goes on LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1713mt




























No BSOD?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> New 5960X 5GHz boot @ 1.36V RAM 3000MHz 8C/12T on AIO... Not benchable i doubt on these volts but still happy and can open and close programs atleast and no shutdowns (BSOD). Cant wait to she how she goes on LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1713mt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No BSOD?
Click to expand...

love that pic salty


----------



## alancsalt

Remember this far back?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Remember this far back?


Wow, that price.. no I dont remember that far back.. i think my first actual PC came with a 4GB HDD


----------



## alancsalt

In 1983 my first computer had a 800k 5.25 " double sided double density floppy - no hdd at all....and had a z80 processor just like the space shuttle.... they never upgraded them afaik...


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> In 1983 my first computer had a 800k 5.25 " double sided double density floppy - no hdd at all....and had a z80 processor just like the space shuttle.... they never upgraded them afaik...


now that was awhile back, i think this Acorn RISC OS system a mate loaned me is newer than that


----------



## Minotaurtoo

oh I remember well... I also remember my first 1GB hdd and 100mhz cpu with 16MB of ram I was stoked!


----------



## kizwan

I only remember my first computer have Pentium MMX & a quantum bigfoot HDD but I don't remember the size. The motherboard is Asus though.


----------



## Himo5

Ah, those happy days of the old Z80!


----------



## alancsalt

We've come a long way..


----------



## Mio20

Hop

H2O


----------



## FlanK3r

Ok, after long time, some to add to 5 GHz club









*AM3*
-all LN2 cooling

AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE 6659,9MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2651413

AMD Phenom II X4 975 BE 6720 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2263931

AMD Phenom II x4 980 BE 6658,5 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1963842

AMD Phenom II x2 555 BE 6613,6 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1964330

AMD Phenom II x6 1100T BE 6737,8 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1865914

*FM1*
AMD A8-3870K 5851 MHz (LN2 of course)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2263888
http://hwbot.org/submission/2258188_flanker_cpu_frequency_a8_3870k_5851.01_mhz
(there was bug with BCLK, but hwbot checked it)

*FM2*

AMD A10-5800K 6993,9 MHz (LN2)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2754512

AMD A10-6800K 7502,84 MHz (LN2)
http://valid.canardpc.com/3sl04d

*FM2+*

AMD A10-7850K 5000 MHz







(LN2)
http://hwbot.org/submission/2716572_flanker_cinebench___r11.5_a10_7850k_4.81_points

Athlon 860K 5957,76MHz (LN2)
http://valid.canardpc.com/84vbki

A10-7870K 5049 MHz (AIR)
http://valid.canardpc.com/iqtqmy

*AM3+
*

FX-8120 7433,8 MHz (LN2)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2147893

FX-8150 7314,7 MHz (LN2)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2404516

FX-4300 5374,28MHz (AIR)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2737916

FX-6300 7838,4 (LN2 WR)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2737916

FX-8300 7487,8 (LN2)
http://valid.canardpc.com/0x3kne

FX-8320 6574,13 (DI)
http://valid.canardpc.com/82zfth

FX-8350 8201,78 MHz (LN2)
http://valid.canardpc.com/501dv8

FX-8320E 5628,7 MHz (AiO)
http://valid.canardpc.com/u7k6si

FX-8370E 5807,13 MHz (AiO)
http://valid.canardpc.com/dq5330

FX-8370 5634,78 MHz (AiO)
http://valid.canardpc.com/0bej7i

FX-9370 5646,87 MHz (AiO)
http://valid.canardpc.com/xq011s

FX-9590 7650 MHz (LN2)
http://valid.canardpc.com/3lgvsl

*LGA1366*

i7-980X 6095 MHz (LN2)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1964331

*LGA1155*

i5-2500K 5116,8 MHz (AIR)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1763806

i7-2600K 5410,7 MHz (LN2)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1709408

i7-3770K 6498,4 MHz (LN2)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2498828

*LGA1150*

i7-4770K 6224,3 MHz (LN2)
http://valid.canardpc.com/ac7kmd

*LGA2011 + LGA2011v3*

i7-3930K 5310 MHz superpi ( LN2)
http://hwbot.org/submission/2230738_flanker_pifast_core_i7_3930k_13sec_920ms

i7-4960X 6228,9 MHz (LN2)
http://valid.canardpc.com/rrvbyb

i7-5960X 5376,4 MHz (LN2)
http://valid.canardpc.com/01ixft


----------



## Kimir

wow, you've been busy!


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Ok, after long time, some to add to 5 GHz club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AM3*
> -all LN2 cooling
> 
> AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE 6659,9MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2651413
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 975 BE 6720 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2263931
> 
> AMD Phenom II x4 980 BE 6658,5 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1963842
> 
> AMD Phenom II x2 555 BE 6613,6 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1964330
> 
> AMD Phenom II x6 1100T BE 6737,8 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1865914


Nice OCs on those AMD chips ... nice to see someone who leaves all the cores enabled instead of disabling all but one haha.

Got 4870mhz on air @ 1.5v with all 6 cores on my old 960T @ 1090T. Wish I would have kept it and put it under LN2 or DICE ...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Nice OCs on those AMD chips ... *nice to see someone who leaves all the cores enabled* instead of disabling all but one haha.
> 
> Got 4870mhz on air @ 1.5v with all 6 cores on my old 960T @ 1090T. Wish I would have kept it and put it under LN2 or DICE ...


I know that you didn't list it in your post, but the 8350 was done on 2 cores...


----------



## The Pook

I just have a special place in my heart for AM3 so I quoted those haha. I spent a lot of time on that socket since the CPUs are dirt cheap and the performance is still pretty good. It's how I got into HWBOT









didn't even look at any of his scores other than AM3 tbh


----------



## FlanK3r

1090T 4870 MHz 1.5 air is very, very good. Its similar as my 1090T and 1100T and this 1100T got 6700+ with LN2


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Ok, after long time, some to add to 5 GHz club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AM3*
> -all LN2 cooling
> 
> AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE 6659,9MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2651413
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 975 BE 6720 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2263931
> 
> AMD Phenom II x4 980 BE 6658,5 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1963842
> 
> AMD Phenom II x2 555 BE 6613,6 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1964330
> 
> AMD Phenom II x6 1100T BE 6737,8 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1865914
> 
> *FM1*
> AMD A8-3870K 5851 MHz (LN2 of course)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2263888
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2258188_flanker_cpu_frequency_a8_3870k_5851.01_mhz
> (there was bug with BCLK, but hwbot checked it)
> 
> *FM2*
> 
> AMD A10-5800K 6993,9 MHz (LN2)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2754512
> 
> AMD A10-6800K 7502,84 MHz (LN2)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3sl04d
> 
> *FM2+*
> 
> AMD A10-7850K 5000 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (LN2)
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2716572_flanker_cinebench___r11.5_a10_7850k_4.81_points Not a CPU-Z validation and less than 5GHz
> 
> Athlon 860K 5957,76MHz (LN2)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/84vbki
> 
> A10-7870K 5049 MHz (AIR)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/iqtqmy
> 
> *AM3+
> *
> 
> FX-8120 7433,8 MHz (LN2)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2147893
> 
> FX-8150 7314,7 MHz (LN2)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2404516
> 
> FX-4300 5374,28MHz (AIR)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2737916
> 
> FX-6300 7838,4 (LN2 WR)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2737916 Repeat of above CPU-Z link for FX-4300
> 
> FX-8300 7487,8 (LN2)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0x3kne
> 
> FX-8320 6574,13 (DI)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/82zfth
> 
> FX-8350 8201,78 MHz (LN2)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/501dv8
> 
> FX-8320E 5628,7 MHz (AiO)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/u7k6si
> 
> FX-8370E 5807,13 MHz (AiO)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dq5330
> 
> FX-8370 5634,78 MHz (AiO)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0bej7i
> 
> FX-9370 5646,87 MHz (AiO)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xq011s
> 
> FX-9590 7650 MHz (LN2)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3lgvsl
> 
> *LGA1366*
> 
> i7-980X 6095 MHz (LN2)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1964331
> 
> *LGA1155*
> 
> i5-2500K 5116,8 MHz (AIR)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1763806
> 
> i7-2600K 5410,7 MHz (LN2)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1709408
> 
> i7-3770K 6498,4 MHz (LN2)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2498828
> 
> *LGA1150*
> 
> i7-4770K 6224,3 MHz (LN2)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ac7kmd
> 
> *LGA2011 + LGA2011v3*
> 
> i7-3930K 5310 MHz superpi ( LN2)
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2230738_flanker_pifast_core_i7_3930k_13sec_920ms Not a CPU-Z validation
> 
> i7-4960X 6228,9 MHz (LN2)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rrvbyb
> 
> i7-5960X 5376,4 MHz (LN2)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/01ixft



















Except for the ones with red notes









Now I'm going to be late for work.


----------



## FlanK3r

there is fixed FX-6300









http://valid.canardpc.com/v1y6ih

Unfortunatelly, I did not validation for 3930K and 7850K :-/


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> there is fixed FX-6300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/v1y6ih
> 
> Unfortunatelly, I did not validation for 3930K and 7850K :-/


----------



## Wirerat

Got a 4790k that can join this club








Voltage didnt show and im not sure why. its at 1.35v. not fully stable just validation stable.
http://valid.x86.fr/du7pnr

edit: I see what happened now. I had cstates still active. so vcore was dropping with no load.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Got a 4790k that can join this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage didnt show and im not sure why. its at 1.35v. not fully stable just validation stable.
> http://valid.x86.fr/du7pnr
> 
> edit: I see what happened now. I had cstates still active. so vcore was dropping with no load.


----------



## kl6mk6

Well i was able to get 5GHz just long enough to get the validation. I'm a little apprehensive to go much more than 1.35vcore. Apparently I don't like to live dangerously. Can i please join the club?

Edit: wrong link... OOPS








I'll try to get it again

I also had an issue with the voltage not showing, and had my c-states on as well.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Well i was able to get 5GHz just long enough to get the validation. I'm a little apprehensive to go much more than 1.35vcore. Apparently I don't like to live dangerously. Can i please join the club?
> 
> Edit: wrong link... OOPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get it again
> 
> I also had an issue with the voltage not showing, and had my c-states on as well.


Here's the link for my 2nd attempt. Turned off c-states and it shows voltage.

http://valid.x86.fr/719qnt


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Well i was able to get 5GHz just long enough to get the validation. I'm a little apprehensive to go much more than 1.35vcore. Apparently I don't like to live dangerously. Can i please join the club?
> 
> Edit: wrong link... OOPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get it again
> 
> I also had an issue with the voltage not showing, and had my c-states on as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link for my 2nd attempt. Turned off c-states and it shows voltage.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/719qnt
Click to expand...


----------



## jamtin

Can I join the 5G club too...

http://valid.x86.fr/dk3xt3


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> Can I join the 5G club too...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dk3xt3


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thank you.


----------



## ricercar

Stable, too.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2ri8fz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricercar*
> 
> Stable, too.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2ri8fz


----------



## shar00750

my g3258 5.5ghz on dice 1.69v: http://valid.canardpc.com/efqlgx


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> my g3258 5.5ghz on dice 1.69v: http://valid.canardpc.com/efqlgx


you must have submitted before. Already in the there.


----------



## shar00750




----------



## bogdanello

http://valid.x86.fr/fz6w8j
i Got the new FX-8310, its an OEM only skew, and is better than the 8320, at least the one i got, but im pretty sure that's the case for all of them since they are 95 watts.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogdanello*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fz6w8j
> i Got the new FX-8310, its an OEM only skew, and is better than the 8320, at least the one i got, but im pretty sure that's the case for all of them since they are 95 watts.




























first and only so far....


----------



## Silicon Lottery

4790K
http://valid.canardpc.com/xhrm25

5820K
http://valid.canardpc.com/xqalft

5960X
http://valid.canardpc.com/bz9fcu


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> 4790K
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xhrm25
> 
> 5820K
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xqalft
> 
> 5960X
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bz9fcu


----------



## ginger_nuts

Just sharing my air cooled pentium K

http://valid.canardpc.com/0u390q

Pitty it wont bench like this


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Just sharing my air cooled pentium K
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0u390q
> 
> Pitty it wont bench like this


----------



## HobieCat

Another one for the list











Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/8s0tzz


----------



## iateab

One more











Link: http://valid.x86.fr/nzek0q


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Another one for the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/8s0tzz




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iateab*
> 
> One more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://valid.x86.fr/nzek0q


Validation name doesn't match forum name - see first page of thread for conditions of entry...


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Another one for the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/8s0tzz


Wow! Nice clocks on that I7, HobieCat


----------



## iateab

Second time's the charm

http://valid.x86.fr/b7vn2d


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iateab*
> 
> Second time's the charm
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/b7vn2d
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## asm99

Never mind


----------



## Vesvuveus

New here. Not stable, but valid nonetheless.

http://valid.canardpc.com/eqehvj


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesvuveus*
> 
> New here. Not stable, but valid nonetheless.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/eqehvj


Welcome to OCN... Hope you have a good time here!

Now, 95.9c! Holy Krap! Max temp is 70c, I think...


----------



## Vesvuveus

I dont know how it got that temp reading. That was literally boot, validate and shut down with a hyper t4 in push/pull. AMD APU's have notoriously bad temp sensors also, usually reading 20-30c higher than actual temps.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asm99*
> 
> If you wish to accept.
> However, I don't OC under overclock.net forum name. They are under my hwbot name.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/icdyb5
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2915997_randyenergy_cpu_frequency_core_i7_4790k_5098.81_mhz
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/89vta2
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2653881_randyenergy_cpu_frequency_pentium_g3258_5128.02_mhz



Terms of entry are in the very first post of this thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesvuveus*
> 
> New here. Not stable, but valid nonetheless.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/eqehvj
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## deadwidesmile

http://valid.canardpc.com/01smt9

I have a 5.1ghz somewhere...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/01smt9
> 
> I have a 5.1ghz somewhere...




























..but don't believe that core voltage..


----------



## deadwidesmile

Yeah, I don't know why it's doing that. Core voltage @5ghz is 1.44.


----------



## deadwidesmile

http://valid.x86.fr/w55hve



Now it's reading high


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/w55hve
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's reading high


----------



## 033Y5

can you add me to the list please
first intel chip ive ever clocked
http://valid.canardpc.com/z6f3hw


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> can you add me to the list please
> first intel chip ive ever clocked
> http://valid.canardpc.com/z6f3hw




























The one and only 4820! Where are the i7-4820 overclockers?


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one and only 4820! Where are the i7-4820 overclockers?


its a 4820k and their are others


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alancsalt

Oops! Must have left my brain at home that day.







Fixed, but still, not many of that cpu.


----------



## Maticb

http://valid.x86.fr/9pgphc

Heat? Stability? What are you talking about


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9pgphc
> 
> Heat? Stability? What are you talking about


----------



## M11C

hi, pls add me









http://valid.canardpc.com/idb1pz


----------



## FlanK3r

new one for my 4700K

LN2 cooling: 6387 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/mwrjmn


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M11C*
> 
> hi, pls add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/idb1pz




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> new one for my 4700K
> 
> LN2 cooling: 6387 MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mwrjmn
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FlanK3r

thx


----------



## deathizem

I forgot how to submit is this what I do http://valid.canardpc.com/vq1rcx


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> I forgot how to submit is this what I do http://valid.canardpc.com/vq1rcx


----------



## Kimir

I had to do it since I'm on water now XD


http://valid.x86.fr/i7ka2g

Tried the new CPU-Z but it load a little the cpu while validation, I don't want that for suicide validation lol, gave me BSOD.









Oh, btw there is an issue with Stubass entry with the 5960X, it redirect to Yuhfhrh validation.
correct one is: http://valid.canardpc.com/1713mt


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I had to do it since I'm on water now XD
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/i7ka2g
> 
> Tried the new CPU-Z but it load a little the cpu while validation, I don't want that for suicide validation lol, gave me BSOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, btw there is an issue with Stubass entry with the 5960X, it redirect to Yuhfhrh validation.*
> correct one is: http://valid.canardpc.com/1713mt


Thanks Kimir, i would never have noticed that








Nice chip you have btw









Actually Salty, same OC but this was done on the lowest volts i could do.
http://valid.canardpc.com/vxxwh0


----------



## Kimir

NP, just a copy/paste error I believe.
I should try again with lower voltage, my first attempts failed because CPU-z 1.73 is loading the cpu a little during the validation, so I gave it 1.375 instead of 1.35 in TurboV.
Would't want to bork my OS especially since I didn't made my backup to upgrade w10 on it yet. lol

My cheap is good for a watercooler like me, been dong stability test the paste days, 4,6 core 4,4 cache at 1.27/1.28v, it's good. I can also bench 3DMark at 4.8 with 1.35v.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> NP, just a copy/paste error I believe.
> I should try again with lower voltage, my first attempts failed because CPU-z 1.73 is loading the cpu a little during the validation, so I gave it 1.375 instead of 1.35 in TurboV.
> Would't want to bork my OS especially since I didn't made my backup to upgrade w10 on it yet. lol
> 
> My cheap is good for a watercooler like me, been dong stability test the paste days, 4,6 core 4,4 cache at 1.27/1.28v, it's good. I can also bench 3DMark at 4.8 with 1.35v.


Damn. J batch??


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I had to do it since I'm on water now XD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/i7ka2g
> 
> Tried the new CPU-Z but it load a little the cpu while validation, I don't want that for suicide validation lol, gave me BSOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, btw there is an issue with Stubass entry with the 5960X, it redirect to Yuhfhrh validation.
> correct one is: http://valid.canardpc.com/1713mt





























Spoiler: Warning: Off Topic



@Kimir: Does this lass in any way compete with Lily as a "smile model"?

Kim Ok-bin



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I had to do it since I'm on water now XD
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/i7ka2g
> 
> Tried the new CPU-Z but it load a little the cpu while validation, I don't want that for suicide validation lol, gave me BSOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, btw there is an issue with Stubass entry with the 5960X, it redirect to Yuhfhrh validation.*
> correct one is: http://valid.canardpc.com/1713mt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kimir, i would never have noticed that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice chip you have btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Salty, same OC but this was done on the lowest volts i could do.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vxxwh0
Click to expand...


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> Damn. J batch??


Yes, J513B036
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> @Kimir: Does this lass in any way compete with Lily as a "smile model"?
> 
> Kim Ok-bin


It's all down to personal preferences really.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> NP, just a copy/paste error I believe.
> I should try again with lower voltage, my first attempts failed because CPU-z 1.73 is loading the cpu a little during the validation, so I gave it 1.375 instead of 1.35 in TurboV.
> Would't want to bork my OS especially since I didn't made my backup to upgrade w10 on it yet. lol
> 
> My cheap is good for a watercooler like me, been dong stability test the paste days, 4,6 core 4,4 cache at 1.27/1.28v, it's good. I can also bench 3DMark at 4.8 with 1.35v.


Nice chip you have there
















Mine is a J513B143 and boots at 5GHz for when i did my validations and can open XTU and not crash at all but dare not run it lol.. I didnt try on my TT water 3.0 extreme with turboV... unfotrunately it is not doing so well on cold but further testing is needed as it seems these J batches are funny on cold but been told a trick to try out.. lets hope that works


----------



## way2aware

http://valid.x86.fr/3115n4


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *way2aware*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/3115n4


----------



## way2aware

Gentlemen and ladies, it is an honor. Good day to you.


----------



## erso44

Does someone reach 5,5+ ghz with i7 3820 ?

My x79 sabertooth blocks at 1,55 v


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Does someone reach 5,5+ ghz with i7 3820 ?
> 
> My x79 sabertooth blocks at 1,55 v


Maybe with LN2.. you need extreme cooling for voltages like that...

@HOMECINEMA-PC

5432.17 MHz - bizarre cooling with air-con... http://valid.canardpc.com/2569605


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe with LN2.. you need extreme cooling for voltages like that...
> 
> @HOMECINEMA-PC
> 
> 5432.17 MHz - bizarre cooling with air-con... http://valid.canardpc.com/2569605


I did it on a Thermaltake 'Big water' 760







,



Single 120mm rad with push pull fans it also had a 100mm res







, when I changed it out the green coolant was ..... brown and very burnt









It wont be beaten for a long time , but to do so .... you must be prepared to sacrifice AND have mad skillz .... oh and and a Asus RIVE or R4F you will need that too


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe with LN2.. you need extreme cooling for voltages like that...
> 
> @HOMECINEMA-PC
> 
> 5432.17 MHz - bizarre cooling with air-con... http://valid.canardpc.com/2569605
> 
> 
> 
> I did it on a Thermaltake 'Big water' 760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Single 250mm rad with push pull fans it also had a 100mm res
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , when I changed it out the green coolant was ..... brown and very burnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wont be beaten for a long time , but to do so .... you must be prepared to sacrifice AND have mad skillz .... oh and and a Asus RIVE or R4F you will need that too
Click to expand...

OMG!!!


----------



## alancsalt

So, not THIS?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

No that's my 2nd case ....

I will look for pics ... somewhere


















Cant even remember what it was called


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Here it is I might of added a second 120mm rad before or after I gots top 3820 O/C it was over 3 years ago and a lot has happened since











AND its pre A/C too


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe with LN2.. you need extreme cooling for voltages like that...
> 
> @HOMECINEMA-PC
> 
> 5432.17 MHz - bizarre cooling with air-con... http://valid.canardpc.com/2569605


didn´t he mention that his 3820 died?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe with LN2.. you need extreme cooling for voltages like that...
> 
> @HOMECINEMA-PC
> 
> 5432.17 MHz - bizarre cooling with air-con... http://valid.canardpc.com/2569605
> 
> 
> 
> didn´t he mention that his 3820 died?
Click to expand...

No idea. He wasn't after a 24/7 overclock. He was chasing hwbot points. It's like seeing just how fast you can get a chip to run without dieing or just before it dies. To do that you need extra cold.
This thread was never about 24/7 overclocks.

My overclocks in my sig.. none of those died. Sometimes chips die at stock.. End of the day, your gamble, your idea of "acceptable risk", what you can afford, we decide for ourselves.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yes I killed it going for 5455mhz @1.76vc + ages ago ...... Good times


----------



## ep45-ds3l

2700K cooled by a 212+ and Asrock Fatal1ty Pro Z68

Not bad for an old rig I guess..

http://valid.x86.fr/qpmy11


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> 2700K cooled by a 212+ and Asrock Fatal1ty Pro Z68
> 
> Not bad for an old rig I guess..
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qpmy11


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://hwbot.org/submission/2976507_random_xtu_core_i7_6700k_1218_marks?recalculate=true

http://valid.x86.fr/9c0af8

voltage max on dmm for xtu was 1.506 so I think cpuz is off


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2976507_random_xtu_core_i7_6700k_1218_marks?recalculate=true
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9c0af8
> 
> voltage max on dmm for xtu was 1.506 so I think cpuz is off




























first socket 1151 ...


----------



## farmergann

http://valid.x86.fr/66609n

Got a used 140mm kraken on fleabay


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farmergann*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/66609n
> 
> Got a used 140mm kraken on fleabay


----------



## roberta507

Try link here
http://valid.x86.fr/tltzwe


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> Try link here
> http://valid.x86.fr/tltzwe


----------



## techjesse

I''ll post here too








i7 3930K 5398.74MHz Ln2 http://valid.x86.fr/mhp4jb


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> I''ll post here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 3930K 5398.74MHz Ln2 http://valid.x86.fr/mhp4jb


----------



## Wanderer1

Hello guys,

i was wondering if you could help me out. I have a g3258 and it is a great overclocker, i was planning to join this thread and post my results but for some reason i cannot get stable 5ghz.

The voltages needed for my OC are the following:
4.5v - 1.16v
4.8 - 1.3 - 1.325
4.9 - 1.39 - 1.4

For 5ghz i have tried a bunch of voltages but none is stable. Sometimes it ll go to OS with 1.41v or more voltage but then it ll crash a few seconds in. Im using the maximus vi hero.

I have tried a lot of settings, with BCLK overclocking and normal multi overclocking, i still can't get it to be stable. Can anyone give me his g3258 OC settings so i can try them out?

Thank you.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> i was wondering if you could help me out. I have a g3258 and it is a great overclocker, i was planning to join this thread and post my results but for some reason i cannot get stable 5ghz.
> 
> The voltages needed for my OC are the following:
> 4.5v - 1.16v
> 4.8 - 1.3 - 1.325
> 4.9 - 1.39 - 1.4
> 
> For 5ghz i have tried a bunch of voltages but none is stable. Sometimes it ll go to OS with 1.41v or more voltage but then it ll crash a few seconds in. Im using the maximus vi hero.
> 
> I have tried a lot of settings, with BCLK overclocking and normal multi overclocking, i still can't get it to be stable. Can anyone give me his g3258 OC settings so i can try them out?
> 
> Thank you.


This club is for people that can boot windows at 5ghz+ and run cpuz validation. It is NOT a 5ghz stable club.
. So if you can boot 5ghz and run cpuz the submit your link.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Update on the A6-5400k: http://valid.x86.fr/fwljvq

And new Sub for a A6-6400k: http://valid.x86.fr/g2nvu3


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Update on the A6-5400k: http://valid.x86.fr/fwljvq
> 
> And new Sub for a A6-6400k: http://valid.x86.fr/g2nvu3


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Update on the A6-5400k: http://valid.x86.fr/fwljvq
> 
> And new Sub for a A6-6400k: http://valid.x86.fr/g2nvu3
Click to expand...

Haha









Thanks mate


----------



## techjesse

Here's my 5960X at 5408.41 GHz http://valid.x86.fr/t2hgjj



BOOM Ln2


----------



## error-id10t

Quick and dirty for 5001.2.

http://valid.x86.fr/2t3a1a


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> Here's my 5960X at 5408.41 GHz http://valid.x86.fr/t2hgjj
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM Ln2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Quick and dirty for 5001.2.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2t3a1a


----------



## techjesse

Thank You Alan


----------



## alancsalt

Now that you're using LN2, I'm expecting big overclocks from you.


----------



## techjesse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Now that you're using LN2, I'm expecting big overclocks from you.


Thank You







Now I have a Quest







Finding a 6GHz CPU


----------



## agentx007

Getting my SB-e to 5GHz+ is kinda boring...
Can I qualify with Pentium 4 (Intel BOX cooling







) : LINK ?


----------



## alancsalt

@agentx007, you have to have a cpuz validation url...


----------



## agentx007

No problem.
I wasn't sure Pentium 4 was accepted









Here U go : LINK
Little less, but I had to put it back together








Photos of setup/BOX Cooler with Valid in the background : LINK2 + LINK3


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Troll mode on :
Is there anyone else who can make 5 GHz on Intel "BOX" cooling ?
Troll mode off.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> No problem.
> I wasn't sure Pentium 4 was accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here U go : LINK
> Little less, but I had to put it back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of setup/BOX Cooler with Valid in the background : LINK2 + LINK3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Troll mode on :
> Is there anyone else who can make 5 GHz on Intel "BOX" cooling ?
> Troll mode off.




























Last tab on the spreadsheet..


----------



## agentx007

U R right !
How could I missed that ?!
Well problably because of the late hour (where I live it's 2:46AM already).
But that ^ is just a excuse...

OK going to sleep now
Thank U for adding me


----------



## cheesewood

http://valid.x86.fr/fngjcx


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheesewood*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fngjcx


----------



## fyzzz

I found this club recently and have a few valdiations, so hey why not join. Here is my FX 6300 at 5304.03 mhz on AIR http://valid.x86.fr/0akdln.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I found this club recently and have a few valdiations, so hey why not join. Here is my FX 6300 at 5304.03 mhz on AIR http://valid.x86.fr/0akdln.


----------



## gupsterg

Hi, is this valid? Link:- http://valid.x86.fr/9t8xse


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hi, is this valid? Link:- http://valid.x86.fr/9t8xse




























Valid, but are the cpu volts correct? What was it in bios?


----------



## fyzzz

I actually have a 5 ghz validation on my 4690k, but mine isn't golden, like his is^
http://valid.canardpc.com/2ua33m


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valid, but are the cpu volts correct? What was it in bios?


IIRC 1.260v, but can check again tonight







, I didn't run any stability tests as only on air







.

Later last night did run 3 loops of x264 @ 4.9GHz CPU @ 1.230v 4.1GHz Cache XMP 2400MHz 1T.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







4.8GHz CPU @ 1.210v 4.1GHz Cache @ 1.10v has been tested via 54 loops x264 and currently been doing [email protected] for 20hrs and counting.


Spoiler: x264









Spoiler: [email protected]


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I actually have a 5 ghz validation on my 4690k, but mine isn't golden, like his is^
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2ua33m




























Normal.


----------



## gupsterg

Hi Alancsalt,

5.05GHz CPU @ 1.260v 4.1GHz Cache 1.10v RAM 2424MHz @ 1T CL11







, did not nudge clock but got other options a bit higher vs last validation.

Validation Link:- http://valid.x86.fr/cyte48

Bios defaults with SVID Support enabled, EIST + C-Sates enabled, CPU / VRM Spread spectrum disabled.

Screen capture video







.




Comparing benchmark scores within CPU-Z 5.05GHz is slower than 5.0GHz, perhaps wasting clocks with errors?

Anyhow gonna press ahead checking stability for 4.9GHz 4.1GHz [email protected] CL11 but don't think can stability test 5.0GHz+ unless upgrade cooling.


----------



## alancsalt

Doing benchmarks I think you'd find you would have to increase volts to get past those errors. It's not clock speed alone, but also stability or efficiency ...

No point changing your entry till you get a higher clock. Pretty sure that if you increase volts you'll be able to sustain a higher clock, unless your cooling isn't up to it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Doing benchmarks I think you'd find you would have to increase volts to get past those errors. It's not clock speed alone, but also stability or efficiency ...


Agreed







, from how 4.9GHz requires 1.230v to do 3 loops x264 no way the 5.05GHz OC gonna run with 1.260v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No point changing your entry till you get a higher clock.


Agree







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Pretty sure that if you increase volts you'll be able to sustain a higher clock, unless your cooling isn't up to it.


I could possibly test it with a differing fan curve, at present not too concerned attaining 5.0GHz stable. Reason why pretty happy with this one and don't wanna damage it. My original i5 4690K would do 4.4GHz @ 1.18v and 4.1GHz cache 1.15v (IIRC) 24/7. 4.6GHz was MAX due to temps, it needed 1.27v for that OC; I think voltage was creating the heat more than clock rate.

Looking at CPU package power figure for 4.9GHz x264 3 loops MAX was 85W, I would think depending on test done when set to 5.0GHz I'd be going over that.

Anyone know how inaccurate CPU package power figure can be?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Anyone know how inaccurate CPU package power figure can be?


No idea. That value is obtain by reading the CPU MSR register. So basically I like to call it "internal" reading. For actual CPU power consumption, you will need a power meter that you can connect to the 8-pin power connector.


----------



## gupsterg

I did ask on another forum regarding safe CPU power package reading, no one replied







. Luckily found a post on OCN relating to devil's canyon which had some relevant info, this correlated with what I had thought. Your post has further "enhanced" knowledge for me about this aspect, +rep







.

I'd guess just like temps / voltages its probably just helpful as a guide and not accurate as a "proper" measurement.


----------



## DR4G00N

5GHz sudo-suicide run on my Xeon X5650. Was my first time doing over 5GHz.









(Not remotely stable (this thing sucks))
5001.52MHz
1C/2T
23x217.46
1.6V Vcore
1.35V VTT

http://valid.x86.fr/n3lqqi


----------



## bazookatooths

6600k

http://valid.x86.fr/6pc3rt
Volts are bugged on CPUZ for Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 7



Real Vcore is 1.440 on HWinfo

Another pic showing bugged Vcore


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> 5GHz sudo-suicide run on my Xeon X5650. Was my first time doing over 5GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not remotely stable (this thing sucks))
> 5001.52MHz
> 1C/2T
> 23x217.46
> 1.6V Vcore
> 1.35V VTT
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/n3lqqi




























Members can't delete their own posts. Report any accidental double post you make and a Mod will delete it for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazookatooths*
> 
> 6600k
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6pc3rt
> Volts are bugged on CPUZ for Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 7
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real Vcore is 1.440 on HWinfo
> 
> Another pic showing bugged Vcore
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1517805/official-5ghz-overclock-club/flat/1

@Dangerclose Yesterday at 11:52 pm
http://valid.x86.fr/m92lne

This is where validations are posted, not in the photo gallery.


----------



## fyzzz

Update time
http://valid.x86.fr/lr1wmx


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Update time
> http://valid.x86.fr/lr1wmx


----------



## gupsterg

Update







.

http://valid.x86.fr/mq8htv


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mq8htv


----------



## deathizem

This is first run checking stability now

http://valid.x86.fr/bf0j8w


----------



## deathizem

getting it stable for some fun runs


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> This is first run checking stability now
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bf0j8w


----------



## majnu

How do I get around CPU-Z showing 4998.83 Mhz as my OC and not 5000.00?

What do I need to increase in bios to get that Golden 5? I don't want to touch ratio, maybe BLCK is what I need to adjust above 100. hmmmm


----------



## alancsalt

This has been answered many times. Voltages oscillate, bclk oscillates, not a fixed value, more of an approximation. Some manufacturers used to crib by increasing nominal fsb/bclk by a couple of MHz. To get a true 5GHz you usually have to be slightly above the nominal figures of 50 x 100 or whatever.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> This has been answered many times. Voltages oscillate, bclk oscillates, not a fixed value, more of an approximation. Some manufacturers used to crib by increasing nominal fsb/bclk by a couple of MHz. To get a true 5GHz you usually have to be slightly above the nominal figures of 50 x 100 or whatever.


I was just thinking out loud









Anyway done. I ran a stress test overnight as well which passed, therefore I only did a quick 30 min test now which resulted in "Everything is Ok" in Realbench. I will run a thorough stability test tonight for the slightly increased BCLK setting.

Hope this is all okay?

http://valid.x86.fr/nb2722


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> This has been answered many times. Voltages oscillate, bclk oscillates, not a fixed value, more of an approximation. Some manufacturers used to crib by increasing nominal fsb/bclk by a couple of MHz. To get a true 5GHz you usually have to be slightly above the nominal figures of 50 x 100 or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking out loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway done. I ran a stress test overnight as well which passed, therefore I only did a quick 30 min test now which resulted in "Everything is Ok" in Realbench. I will run a thorough stability test tonight for the slightly increased BCLK setting.
> 
> Hope this is all okay?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nb2722
Click to expand...


----------



## deathizem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> How do I get around CPU-Z showing 4998.83 Mhz as my OC and not 5000.00?
> 
> What do I need to increase in bios to get that Golden 5? I don't want to touch ratio, maybe BLCK is what I need to adjust above 100. hmmmm


just go up on blck 1


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> just go up on blck 1


Crashed with that.

Also sorry to cause any inconvenience @alancsalt but that Overclock failed after 35 mins so I can't consider it valid. I'm currently 2 hours into another RealBench stress test and my CPU is most likely going to remain stable.









Please find my revised validation link below:

http://valid.x86.fr/yxlxsv

Thanks


----------



## kizwan

As long as you can boot & get CPU-Z validation with frequency at 5000MHz or above. It doesn't matter whether it's stable or not.


----------



## jclafi

http://valid.x86.fr/ejzvu1

Do a Overclock on this FX CPU is a pleasure !


----------



## Dangerclose

let me in








http://valid.x86.fr/x4vp58


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> just go up on blck 1
> 
> 
> 
> Crashed with that.
> 
> Also sorry to cause any inconvenience @alancsalt but that Overclock failed after 35 mins so I can't consider it valid. I'm currently 2 hours into another RealBench stress test and my CPU is most likely going to remain stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please find my revised validation link below:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/yxlxsv
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Stability is not a requirement. Your higher overclock stands.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ejzvu1
> 
> Do a Overclock on this FX CPU is a pleasure !




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangerclose*
> 
> let me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/x4vp58


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Great club!
Let me in pls









http://valid.x86.fr/uldkgi


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> Great club!
> Let me in pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/uldkgi




























Well done. A chip that shows 5000MHz with 50 x 100 instead of 4999.8MHz. Top of the oscillation!


----------



## Mr-Wolf

LOL
Got a golden crystal


----------



## Nightz2k

Figured to get a quick validation. My last one was long ago and on a different CPU.

These FX Vishera's are power hungry no doubt.
















http://valid.x86.fr/qscqsf


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*
> 
> Figured to get a quick validation. My last one was long ago and on a different CPU.
> 
> These FX Vishera's are power hungry no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qscqsf


----------



## Nightz2k

Thanks. Pushed it a bit more, I'm done for now.









5.35Ghz








http://valid.x86.fr/p8tbsq


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*
> 
> Thanks. Pushed it a bit more, I'm done for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.35Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/p8tbsq


----------



## Overco

My 4790k.
http://valid.x86.fr/7tk0ml


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overco*
> 
> My 4790k.
> http://valid.x86.fr/7tk0ml


----------



## Overco

Updated 4790k.
http://valid.x86.fr/vtuuy3


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overco*
> 
> Updated 4790k.
> http://valid.x86.fr/vtuuy3


----------



## PapaSmurf

Decided to see what some of the cpus that have been accumulating lately would do. Nothing really great, but got a few that should make the club. I've been updating a lot of S775 systems from my church and food pantry to E8400's and just had to see what all of them would do, plus all of the cpu's I am replacing. This was the only one I could get over 5GHz though. Oh well. Had some fun while I was at it.

http://valid.x86.fr/h73u4s

Celeron 356 3.33 @ 5.02389


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Decided to see what some of the cpus that have been accumulating lately would do. Nothing really great, but got a few that should make the club. I've been updating a lot of S775 systems from my church and food pantry to E8400's and just had to see what all of them would do, plus all of the cpu's I am replacing. This was the only one I could get over 5GHz though. Oh well. Had some fun while I was at it.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/h73u4s
> 
> Celeron 356 3.33 @ 5.02389


----------



## Nightz2k

This gets me into the top 10 for now anyway. _(AMD 8350's)_









5.4Ghz - http://valid.x86.fr/72f5jh


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*
> 
> This gets me into the top 10 for now anyway. _(AMD 8350's)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.4Ghz - http://valid.x86.fr/72f5jh


----------



## trustn01

http://valid.x86.fr/m66e6z
Frequency: 5016.73 MHz
Vcore: 1.476 Volts


----------



## cypres

http://valid.x86.fr/fsspp4


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trustn01*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/m66e6z
> Frequency: 5016.73 MHz
> Vcore: 1.476 Volts




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fsspp4


----------



## josepi

Guys i want to ask something, I would like to join the 5Ghz club







, but in order to do that do I need to overclock all cores of my 9590 to 5+Ghz? or for example with the stock turbo mode it's enough?

I hope you guys help me









I think I can get it to 5ghz, and actually lowering my ram speed, but im not sure


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josepi*
> 
> Guys i want to ask something, I would like to join the 5Ghz club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but in order to do that do I need to overclock all cores of my 9590 to 5+Ghz? or for example with the stock turbo mode it's enough?
> 
> I hope you guys help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can get it to 5ghz, and actually lowering my ram speed, but im not sure


You can disable cores if you need to.


----------



## josepi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can disable cores if you need to.


Thank you for that







, although i decided my goal should be on trying to keep it with all the cores









With the permission of you guys, I would love to join the club









http://valid.x86.fr/ej3xfe

http://valid.x86.fr/ej3xfe


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josepi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> You can disable cores if you need to.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , although i decided my goal should be on trying to keep it with all the cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the permission of you guys, I would love to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ej3xfe
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ej3xfe
Click to expand...


----------



## rmoney541

http://valid.x86.fr/f1qsc6

nuff' said...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmoney541*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/f1qsc6
> 
> nuff' said...


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Minds well put this badge in my sig (its the 3rd one Ive gotten over 5ghz but never validated). Was hoping to get a chip that did 6ghz but it never happened. And Im not buying anymore 8350's, Im done.

http://valid.x86.fr/exvxq6


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Minds well put this badge in my sig (its the 3rd one Ive gotten over 5ghz but never validated). Was hoping to get a chip that did 6ghz but it never happened. And Im not buying anymore 8350's, Im done.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/exvxq6


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Thanks. Now I can actually put this in my sig. My sig has been a lonely place lately


----------



## alancsalt

I took the liberty of inserting it. You may wish to edit it to suit.


----------



## DR4G00N

Played around with my X5650 & E762 some more today. I managed to get the BCLK to 223.44MHz (224) and the cpu to 5139MHz under regular ice, 137.49MHz higher than my previous sub.

http://valid.x86.fr/wjkita


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Played around with my X5650 & E762 some more today. I managed to get the BCLK to 223.44MHz (224) and the cpu to 5139MHz under regular ice, 137.49MHz higher than my previous sub.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wjkita
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BulletBait

http://valid.x86.fr/vkqn7l

This is tentative as I may try to squeeze out an extra 100MHz because of this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*
> 
> This gets me into the top 10 for now anyway. _(AMD 8350's)_


Edit 1: 5.47GHz link superseded.

Edit 2: Schwabam! http://valid.x86.fr/ch914t
It took a lot of messing around for that third shot at the higher value. I don't know if I can shift much more onto the base clock to try and steal away 3rd place. It's also been a long night, so it'd have to wait till tomorrow.

Edit 3: It's also freakin freezing in my room. I'm on 'poor man's phase change.' e.g. Let that cold MN winter air in...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vkqn7l
> 
> This is tentative as I may try to squeeze out an extra 100MHz because of this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*
> 
> This gets me into the top 10 for now anyway. _(AMD 8350's)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 1: 5.47GHz link superseded.
> 
> Edit 2: Schwabam! http://valid.x86.fr/ch914t
> It took a lot of messing around for that third shot at the higher value. I don't know if I can shift much more onto the base clock to try and steal away 3rd place. It's also been a long night, so it'd have to wait till tomorrow.
> 
> Edit 3: It's also freakin freezing in my room. I'm on 'poor man's phase change.' e.g. Let that cold MN winter air in...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Not sure if it's acceptable since it's not saying 5000MHz but the multiplier and FSB is 50x100MHz in UEFI.
http://valid.canardpc.com/l1hn98


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*
> 
> Not sure if it's acceptable since it's not saying 5000MHz but the multiplier and FSB is 50x100MHz in UEFI.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/l1hn98


The frequency must show 5000MHz at least.







Try set BCLK to 101MHz to prevent the frequency reading go down below 5000MHz. Also try disable CPU Spread Spectrum in the BIOS.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The frequency must show 5000MHz at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try set BCLK to 101MHz to prevent the frequency reading go down below 5000MHz. Also try disable CPU Spread Spectrum in the BIOS.


I was too lazy for that so I simply raised it to 5100MHz, but like before it's somehow less than 100MHz.

http://valid.x86.fr/3uaaqu


Spoiler: Image






I use it as a server right now so I can't have it down for testing Prime95 for hours this time so it's back down to 4.5GHz again after this.









Oh, I see that I need to update my sig since it's very dated as well...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> The frequency must show 5000MHz at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try set BCLK to 101MHz to prevent the frequency reading go down below 5000MHz. Also try disable CPU Spread Spectrum in the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> I was too lazy for that so I simply raised it to 5100MHz, but like before it's somehow less than 100MHz.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/3uaaqu
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use it as a server right now so I can't have it down for testing Prime95 for hours this time so it's back down to 4.5GHz again after this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see that I need to update my sig since it's very dated as well...
Click to expand...


----------



## alancsalt

I have a problem with CPUZ Validator *database*. I can't log in and view all my validations, despite having my registration and password emails. When I try to log in it says no such member, but I've been on it for years. Every email I have is [email protected] so no way to get in contact. I've tried [email protected] but no reply even though it didn't bounce.

So the only record I've got is the validator responses in my inbox, I can't just browse my old results.


----------



## fyzzz

Managed to crawl over 5.1 finally
http://valid.x86.fr/mr07t5


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Managed to crawl over 5.1 finally
> http://valid.x86.fr/mr07t5


----------



## davcc22

do i get in..... http://valid.x86.fr/246y0s


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> do i get in..... http://valid.x86.fr/246y0s


----------



## DR4G00N

Another update. I switched out my E762 board for my X58A-OC in my benching rig since it can do a higher BCLK.









X5650 1C/1T @ 5221MHz 1.65V..... ON AIR!









http://valid.x86.fr/zv6t6x


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Another update. I switched out my E762 board for my X58A-OC in my benching rig since it can do a higher BCLK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X5650 1C/1T @ 5221MHz 1.65V..... ON AIR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zv6t6x


You're on a quest there...

















http://hwbot.org/submission/2173408_alancsalt_reference_clock_2x_ga_x58a_ud3r_233.57_mhz was my best..

With the 1366 i7 chips, I did degrade IMC on about three, but didn't actually kill the processor. They still worked at stock, but even small OC's weren't stable anymore. Don't know about Xeons though.

(Suddenly finding those CPUZ hover to expand banner ads in validations really annoying, because i only have to pass through them and they grab the screenspace..)


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

http://valid.x86.fr/sd3hbs
Can you add me in?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/sd3hbs
> Can you add me in?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/sd3hbs
> Can you add me in?


Good Job dude! Welcome to the club.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Good Job dude! Welcome to the club.


Thanks.
I had look through the club and saw those numbers for FX4300, I was going to get top ranking so I decided to post here and join


----------



## Kalistoval

Lol that voltage pretty sure flank can get 6,7 ghz with that


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Lol that voltage pretty sure flank can get 6,7 ghz with that


Its a bad bin, Thus I should be doing that at 1.632V. I get no overclock freedom in going 1.69V
(Motherboard design plorbems, I know I will have NP scaling with 990 GD80 cause it scaled with volts on my half dead and dead today 8350)

I actually did 5.54GHZ on sabertooth. I was going to hit 5.6GHZ but I failed thus I gave up


----------



## DR4G00N

PD 945 @ 5GHz 1.55V
http://valid.x86.fr/mxeeuy

This makes me realize how terribly slow netburst was, I ran superpi 1M on this and a E6600 @ 3.75GHz and the C2D was still 2x faster.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> PD 945 @ 5GHz 1.55V
> http://valid.x86.fr/mxeeuy
> 
> This makes me realize how terribly slow netburst was, I ran superpi 1M on this and a E6600 @ 3.75GHz and the C2D was still 2x faster.


----------



## JourneymanMike

I have another one! This time an Intel i7 4790K

http://valid.x86.fr/7a6kyg


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I have another one! This time an Intel i7 4790K
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/7a6kyg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

http://valid.x86.fr/npnb4f
Can I update my scores to a better one?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/npnb4f
> Can I update my scores to a better one?


----------



## fyzzz

Another small update: http://valid.x86.fr/s8djse, tried going for 5.2, but it can't do it sadly.


----------



## gupsterg

Update: http://valid.x86.fr/yu7zz4


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Update: http://valid.x86.fr/yu7zz4


That i5 is just insane..my i5 can't handle 5.2 ghz even with 1.55v


----------



## gupsterg

Tell me about it!









I was all setup to go Skylake due to some promos going, but I dunno if I'll have as much fun with it!









I'm now really tempted to get der8auer's delid mate and see what I can achieve.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Tell me about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was all setup to go Skylake due to some promos going, but I dunno if I'll have as much fun with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now really tempted to get der8auer's delid mate and see what I can achieve.


Yeah it would be interesting to see it delidded, never seen a more insane i5 than yours. I consider mine decent with 4.8 with 1.33v stable, seeing what others can achieve. I'm about to delid my i5 actually, not that i think it will make a difference but, the colder,the better.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Another small update: http://valid.x86.fr/s8djse, tried going for 5.2, but it can't do it sadly.




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Update: http://valid.x86.fr/yu7zz4


----------



## arearverdairchi

Can I join? http://valid.x86.fr/es1cfu


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arearverdairchi*
> 
> Can I join? http://valid.x86.fr/es1cfu


----------



## willbill642

http://valid.x86.fr/ijs9y4

Is it my turn?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willbill642*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ijs9y4
> 
> Is it my turn?


----------



## Rekt-Gamer

My turn, I think I finally made it!

http://valid.x86.fr/sdm7qd


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rekt-Gamer*
> 
> My turn, I think I finally made it!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/sdm7qd


takes me to the index page


----------



## Rekt-Gamer

Try again please. There was a lock on the side I didn't know had to be unlocked.

Thanks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rekt-Gamer*
> 
> My turn, I think I finally made it!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/sdm7qd


----------



## DCNOS18

Hi all! This is my first post to overclock.net! Anyways, here's my link to show the validity of my 5004.48 MHz i5-6600K! Do I get an award for being in the first 10 of the 5.0 GHz Club? Only kidding...









-DCNOS18








http://valid.x86.fr/0g0k1r


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCNOS18*
> 
> Hi all! This is my first post to overclock.net! Anyways, here's my link to show the validity of my 5004.48 MHz i5-6600K! Do I get an award for being in the first 10 of the 5.0 GHz Club? Only kidding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DCNOS18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0g0k1r



















6600K Class


----------



## nowcontrol

I'z did it....



http://valid.x86.fr/s4zx7e


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> I'z did it....
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/s4zx7e



















Don't believe those core volts though....


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't believe those core volts though....


I know, it seems that the Z170 FTW voltage sensors are a mess and report only half or less of the correct voltage [if it is even correct??] to most of the monitoring software I have tried.

Tho AIDA64 Ex does show 1.280 [double the CPU-Z number] in windows which still doesn't seem right, because at the UEFI i have set override at 1.470 target and it shows 1.474-1.493

Here are some proofs...


----------



## fyzzz

It finally managed 5.2...
http://valid.x86.fr/ex9gql


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't believe those core volts though....
> 
> 
> 
> I know, it seems that the Z170 FTW voltage sensors are a mess and report only half or less of the correct voltage [if it is even correct??] to most of the monitoring software I have tried.
> 
> Tho AIDA64 Ex does show 1.280 [double the CPU-Z number] in windows which still doesn't seem right, because at the UEFI i have set override at 1.470 target and it shows 1.474-1.493
> 
> Here are some proofs...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Entered 1.47v in the spreadsheet.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> It finally managed 5.2...
> http://valid.x86.fr/ex9gql


----------



## SilenTskillz

Done









http://valid.x86.fr/n3w7lm


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilenTskillz*
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/n3w7lm


----------



## ShrimpBrime

A couple few validations. Probably a few more than this, but a good start into the 5ghz validation world....

AMD Phenom II x4 980BE *6375mhz*

AMD Phenom II x4 955BE *6100mhz*

AMD FX-4300 *7284mhz*

AMD FX-8350 *6118mhz*

AMD FX-4170 *6912mhz*

AMD FX-9590 *5700mhz*

AMD Phenom II 960T (1600T) *5454mhz*

AMD Phenom II 565BE *5319Mhz*

Intel i7 3770K *5200Mhz*


----------



## shar00750

I3 6320 with dice 5341mhz
http://valid.x86.fr/ribp9g


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> A couple few validations. Probably a few more than this, but a good start into the 5ghz validation world....
> 
> AMD Phenom II x4 980BE *6375mhz*
> 
> AMD Phenom II x4 955BE *6100mhz*
> 
> AMD FX-4300 *7284mhz*
> 
> AMD FX-8350 *6118mhz*
> 
> AMD FX-4170 *6912mhz*
> 
> AMD FX-9590 *5700mhz*
> 
> AMD Phenom II 960T (1600T) *5454mhz*
> 
> AMD Phenom II 565BE *5319Mhz*
> 
> Intel i7 3770K *5200Mhz*




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I3 6320 with dice 5341mhz
> http://valid.x86.fr/ribp9g


----------



## fyzzz

It made it in to windows at 5.3ghz, but cpu-z validation made my system freeze. So 5250mhz will do for now http://valid.x86.fr/2qg4za


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> It made it in to windows at 5.3ghz, but cpu-z validation made my system freeze. So 5250mhz will do for now http://valid.x86.fr/2qg4za


----------



## fyzzz

Now i'm happy, 5.3 Ghz: http://valid.x86.fr/jgj0my


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Now i'm happy, 5.3 Ghz: http://valid.x86.fr/jgj0my


----------



## c0V3Ro

Daily use








http://valid.x86.fr/iqwtry


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0V3Ro*
> 
> Daily use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/iqwtry


----------



## Dangerclose

FX 8320
http://valid.x86.fr/0fvcui


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangerclose*
> 
> FX 8320
> http://valid.x86.fr/0fvcui


----------



## Dangerclose

and it was for my Fx 8350
http://valid.x86.fr/eielwp


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangerclose*
> 
> and it was for my Fx 8350
> http://valid.x86.fr/eielwp


----------



## ARONIST

Hi,
My i5-4670K.
http://valid.x86.fr/41vxkx
I think it is acceptable? Right


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARONIST*
> 
> Hi,
> My i5-4670K.
> http://valid.x86.fr/41vxkx
> I think it is acceptable? Right


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quick suicide shot just to test something else:

http://valid.x86.fr/j7u8gl


----------



## Eldan

So I decided to join you guys in here...
Spent the entire evening overclocking, learned that my MB has exactly the space to put a 40mm fan on top of VRM and NB heatsinks and got this awesome result. I would push it further, but I was kinda afraid to select voltages my BIOS displayed in red








Still, 5326.27MHz is awesome!
http://valid.x86.fr/r7y2y8


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> Quick suicide shot just to test something else:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/j7u8gl
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eldan*
> 
> So I decided to join you guys in here...
> Spent the entire evening overclocking, learned that my MB has exactly the space to put a 40mm fan on top of VRM and NB heatsinks and got this awesome result. I would push it further, but I was kinda afraid to select voltages my BIOS displayed in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, 5326.27MHz is awesome!
> http://valid.x86.fr/r7y2y8


----------



## illogik76

i5 6600K @ 5049mhz

http://valid.x86.fr/pw4z1w


----------



## chronicfx

http://valid.x86.fr/uzd1yb

6700k at 5ghz. Took a couple tries to get it to stop being 4.999999999999.... But I got it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illogik76*
> 
> i5 6600K @ 5049mhz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pw4z1w




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/uzd1yb
> 
> 6700k at 5ghz. Took a couple tries to get it to stop being 4.999999999999.... But I got it.


----------



## matt30705

5046.3mhz.png 30k .png file


How do I becaome part of this club ? Do I get a Hat ?


----------



## alancsalt

First post of this thread tells u what u have to do to join. You need to post the url for your validation ( http://valid.x86.fr/4u7lx8 ), and it needs to be in your OCN user name, not "GRENADE".


----------



## shar00750

my i5-661 on air 5508mhz with 1.6v with biostar tpower i55:
http://valid.x86.fr/j1qyxf


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> my i5-661 on air 5508mhz with 1.6v with biostar tpower i55:
> http://valid.x86.fr/j1qyxf
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























I notice there are no Socket 1156 i7 8xxx chips listed. They don't overclock?
In the +1GHz Club I see nolonger has http://valid.x86.fr/1272324


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice there are no Socket 1156 i7 8xxx chips listed. They don't overclock?
> In the +1GHz Club I see nolonger has http://valid.x86.fr/1272324


Can you link one? Never heard of them.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matt30705*
> 
> 5046.3mhz.png 30k .png file
> 
> 
> How do I becaome part of this club ? Do I get a Hat ?


Yes, it has 5.0001 brims tho and looks strange.


----------



## alancsalt

http://ark.intel.com/products/41316/Intel-Core-i7-860-Processor-8M-Cache-2_80-GHz

http://ark.intel.com/products/41315 i7-870

http://ark.intel.com/products/48499 i7-875K

http://ark.intel.com/products/48500 i7 880


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/41316/Intel-Core-i7-860-Processor-8M-Cache-2_80-GHz
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/41315 i7-870
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/48499 i7-875K
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/48500 i7 880


Those are old. Ok I thought I missed a post ivy bridge iteration.


----------



## rascas

FX 9590 @ 5.5

http://valid.x86.fr/rfia67


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascas*
> 
> FX 9590 @ 5.5
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/rfia67


Condition of entry is that validation name must match OCN member name..... RCAS-PC not quite good enough, sorry . On the first page of this thread it tells how to insert your member name into a validation...

If you could cope with doing it once more....


----------



## Lantian

I would like to join http://valid.x86.fr/xcwres


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> I would like to join http://valid.x86.fr/xcwres


----------



## matt30705

And whats your point? Does it matter how its set to achieve the 5 MHz goal? I can go even higher.


----------



## Eldan

5MHz? Um... I think you're confused.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eldan*
> 
> 5MHz? Um... I think you're confused.


Ithought you knew.. this is now about how fast the 8088 can get duh


----------



## matt30705

Im sorry I dont understand, What are you referring to?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matt30705*
> 
> Im sorry I dont understand, What are you referring to?


You said 5 Mhz not Ghz

Mega != Giga

We are teasing you







An 8088 would run at 5 Mhz though which is a processor from way back in the day


----------



## matt30705

ok, Now I got ya ,,lol ..I see my error..Thank You!!


----------



## matt30705

http://valid.x86.fr/3uj15r Does this get me in?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matt30705*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/3uj15r Does this get me in?


----------



## Eldan

Just want to update my result








http://valid.x86.fr/i914h7


----------



## c0V3Ro

Jezz! 1.7V!
LN2, dice?


----------



## Eldan

You will not believe me, but it was air








Since it's so beautifully cold outside, I just opened my window, used some fans to bring the cool air in and got CPU @ 20°C and VRMs @ 14°C








And yeah, I haven't exactly won the silicon lottery, so I probably won't be able to push it any further :/


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eldan*
> 
> Just want to update my result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/i914h7


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0V3Ro*
> 
> Jezz! 1.7V!
> LN2, dice?


I run that as a daily voltage on the 8350


----------



## c0V3Ro

Real strong voltage regs, mosfets,etc. Great board.


----------



## mrgnex

So I thought I had my 8320 stable at 5 GHz (I am already in the club but not stable) because I tested 1.25 hours with AIDA64. I can play games fine and use my pc but it randomly locks up.. Is there any way to prevent this and get it more stable?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> So I thought I had my 8320 stable at 5 GHz (I am already in the club but not stable) because I tested 1.25 hours with AIDA64. I can play games fine and use my pc but it randomly locks up.. Is there any way to prevent this and get it more stable?


MOAR VOLTAGE!!









Seriously though, it needs just a tad bit more VCore.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> So I thought I had my 8320 stable at 5 GHz (I am already in the club but not stable) because I tested 1.25 hours with AIDA64. I can play games fine and use my pc but it randomly locks up.. Is there any way to prevent this and get it more stable?


Your validation here says 1.337v which does seem a bit low.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Your validation here says 1.337v which does seem a bit low.


That is the VID not Vcore. I dont know why that version of CPU-Z did that. (Lol leet). I am at 1.4785 Volts


----------



## Eldan

Don't be afraid to give it more juice. 1.47 is seriously low and it proves that you've got a good piece of silicon


----------



## DooRules

http://valid.x86.fr/9eiy2k


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Would appreciate a URL.


----------



## DooRules

Sorry about that, I updated post with url.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9eiy2k


----------



## stubass

update








http://valid.x86.fr/j6s5bw


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/j6s5bw


















First in Class!








5960X @ 5749.89 MHz


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/j6s5bw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First in Class!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5960X @ 5749.89 MHz
Click to expand...

Cool Salty, Now lets see if can do 6GHz validation even if disabling cores or just HT


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> MOAR VOLTAGE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, it needs just a tad bit more VCore.


I went from 1.4875 V to 1.5125 V but it still happened. I also increased the CPU/NB to 1.275 V but still the same..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eldan*
> 
> Don't be afraid to give it more juice. 1.47 is seriously low and it proves that you've got a good piece of silicon


It was actually 1.4875 V. I had bought two 8350's to see if they would overclock better. I found out that both the 8350's oc'ed worse than my brothers and mine 8320!


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I went from 1.4875 V to 1.5125 V but it still happened. I also increased the CPU/NB to 1.275 V but still the same..


What's the rest of your system? It could be a number of things like unstable ram or the cpu or mobo just not liking the oc for an odd reason.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> What's the rest of your system? It could be a number of things like unstable ram or the cpu or mobo just not liking the oc for an odd reason.


PSU: Cooler Master V700
Mobo: Asus Crosshair V Formula Z
Cooling: EK Supremacy MX
RAM: Kingston Hyper X 8GB 1866 MHz overclocked to 2133 MHz and tested with memtest for half an hour (everything is fine at 4.8 GHz it only crashes at 5)
GPU: Sapphire R9 290X with EK block and Asus BIOS
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO


----------



## heb1001

Knock knock

http://valid.x86.fr/d8bhbk


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Knock knock
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/d8bhbk


----------



## nick2124

Do you guys gain much of a performance boost in terms of gaming FPS?

I looked at some benchmarks for an OC 6700k.. the FPS increase from say 4.2 to 5.0 seemed to be very minimal.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick2124*
> 
> Do you guys gain much of a performance boost in terms of gaming FPS?
> 
> I looked at some benchmarks for an OC 6700k.. the FPS increase from say 4.2 to 5.0 seemed to be very minimal.


For a few years now, people have seen this.

There is very minimal improvements past 4.5/4.6GHz, specially in relationship to the extra voltage that is often needed for this.

Going from 4.5 to 5.0 cant make a game playable if you're really struggling, however from stock to 4.5, that may well be a different story.

Work on your memory clocks and your GPU clocks once you got your CPU at 4.5/4.6, because that is where the rest of the gains are at


----------



## spyshagg

hi guys!

http://valid.x86.fr/bnhjph 24/7


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> hi guys!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bnhjph 24/7


Sorry buddy but you must use your OCN name to submit it!

Please check the first post for more details


----------



## DR4G00N

X5687 @ 5.1GHz 1.5V
http://valid.x86.fr/wq2jv8


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> X5687 @ 5.1GHz 1.5V
> http://valid.x86.fr/wq2jv8


But you've already got:
DR4G00N 5221.34 MHz http://valid.x86.fr/zv6t6x X5650 1.648v

Your best X5650


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> But you've already got:
> DR4G00N 5221.34 MHz http://valid.x86.fr/zv6t6x X5650 1.648v
> 
> Your best X5650


Does only the highest oc across all your chips count? Because the X5687 isn't an X5650.


----------



## alancsalt

DOH!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> X5687 @ 5.1GHz 1.5V
> http://valid.x86.fr/wq2jv8


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick2124*
> 
> Do you guys gain much of a performance boost in terms of gaming FPS?
> 
> I looked at some benchmarks for an OC 6700k.. the FPS increase from say 4.2 to 5.0 seemed to be very minimal.


Most modern games are not CPU limited by any of the recent i5 or higher chips, so overclocking a GPU is likely to net more FPS than minimizing what little CPU task time there is. There are of course exceptions to this rule, and some games are more CPU sensitive. Like Fallout4, which is created on the ancient and in-sore-need-of-replacing Gambryo engine. All of the shadows are done by the CPU, so this particular title benefits highly from CPU/Cache/Memory overclocking. If you remove the framecap/vsync on a game and your GPU doesn't go to 100% usage, then it is likely that you will still benefit from a higher overclock on the CPU/Cache/RAM. But just like Pedro has pointed out, going from 4.5 to 5.0 is not going to suddenly make your otherwise unplayable game playable. Getting off stock frequency is where the biggest gains are to be had.


----------



## Veeto

http://valid.x86.fr/aj8asz

Recently acquired 3960x


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veeto*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/aj8asz
> 
> Recently acquired 3960x


----------



## DR4G00N

Are Unchecked validations good enough to be accepted?
If so, I have an update for my X5650.

5.313GHz
http://valid.x86.fr/9kt6b9


----------



## alancsalt

What do you mean by "unchecked"?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> What do you mean by "unchecked"?


If you look in the top right of the cpu-z dump page it says unchecked instead of validated.
It's because I was using Extreme OC mode which makes cpu-z run with as little system load as possible, it also skips the small "stress test" to test the frequency when you click the validate button.


----------



## alancsalt

Does HWbot allow them?


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Does HWbot allow them?


http://hwbot.org/news/885_application_13_rules/
Possibly have to message a hwbot modirator to find out.
I don't think it says anything about unchecked vadilations


----------



## DR4G00N

Yeah, it doesn't say anything on hwbot about it, but I do think it has to say validated because I don't see any submissions that say unchecked.


----------



## alancsalt

Just asking benchmarking editors DR4G00N. If the bot accepts them, so does the 5GHz Club.

Doesn't have the red "Invalid" though.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Are Unchecked validations good enough to be accepted?
> If so, I have an update for my X5650.
> 
> 5.313GHz
> http://valid.x86.fr/9kt6b9




























Unless someone shows good reason why not.


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt http://valid.x86.fr/65il9h

3960X @ 5009.57 MHz


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt http://valid.x86.fr/65il9h
> 
> 3960X @ 5009.57 MHz


Pedro personally approves


----------



## reptileexperts

http://valid.x86.fr/xka6q3

4790k @ 5011.36 Mhz votlage at 1.391 vCore under water with a 240mm Radiator, and swiftech pump / CPU block.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/xka6q3
> 
> 4790k @ 5011.36 Mhz votlage at 1.391 vCore under water with a 240mm Radiator, and swiftech pump / CPU block.


----------



## The Sandman

http://valid.x86.fr/j3gwy1

FX9590 5423.98MHz @ 1.512v


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/j3gwy1
> 
> FX9590 5423.98MHz @ 1.512v


----------



## shar00750

e7300 5353mhz 1.77v on dice with tpower i45.
http://valid.x86.fr/0z44hq
i5 661 5616mhz 1.6v on dice with tpower i55.
http://valid.x86.fr/f282xv


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> e7300 5353mhz 1.77v on dice with tpower i45.
> http://valid.x86.fr/0z44hq
> i5 661 5616mhz 1.6v on dice with tpower i55.
> http://valid.x86.fr/f282xv


----------



## INTBAE07

i7-4790k @ 5004.2MHz 1.329V Vcore
Could probably get some more juice, looking at that voltage but naah, don't wanna completely overheat my system.

http://valid.x86.fr/ntnw8j


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INTBAE07*
> 
> i7-4790k @ 5004.2MHz 1.329V Vcore
> Could probably get some more juice, looking at that voltage but naah, don't wanna completely overheat my system.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ntnw8j


----------



## QuacK

http://valid.x86.fr/178ss6

Would love to join the club


----------



## QuacK

Or was I already in??









In that case this would be an update


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/178ss6
> 
> Would love to join the club


First (and last) QuacK in the 4790K chart!


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> First (and last) QuacK in the 4790K chart!


I forgot I was already in heheh lol









Thanks


----------



## doubletapY

http://valid.x86.fr/f9nsnx

I am going to push it further, once I redo the paste and clean my PC.
Overall, I am confident I can push it to 5.3 or even 5.4 GHz on liquid.


----------



## DR4G00N

Update,
X5687 @ 5.422GHz 1.7V
http://valid.x86.fr/6hrws2


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doubletapY*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/f9nsnx
> 
> I am going to push it further, once I redo the paste and clean my PC.
> Overall, I am confident I can push it to 5.3 or even 5.4 GHz on liquid.




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Update,
> X5687 @ 5.422GHz 1.7V
> http://valid.x86.fr/6hrws2


----------



## InfamousTR

FX-8320 @ 5015.84 MHz
http://valid.x86.fr/ty9xj3


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfamousTR*
> 
> FX-8320 @ 5015.84 MHz
> http://valid.x86.fr/ty9xj3


----------



## Xevi

*Xeon x5675 @ 5719.97 MHz 1.79V*
http://valid.x86.fr/msmbgg


----------



## Xevi

*Xeon x5680 @ 5616.2 MHz 1.74V*
http://valid.canardpc.com/l955s4


----------



## Xevi

Socket 1150
4790k @ 6102.95 MHz 1.82v
http://valid.canardpc.com/q36qk2


----------



## Xevi

Socket 1150
*Pentium G3258 @ 5702.75 MHz 1.81v*
http://valid.canardpc.com/q5fwtd


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> Socket 1150
> *Pentium G3258 @ 5702.75 MHz 1.81v*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/q5fwtd


That is beautiful...somehow I doubt it is staying under that 53W TDP though.


----------



## Xevi

775 QUAD
*QX9770 @ 5638.3 MHz 1.82v*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=387547


----------



## DR4G00N

E8600 @ 5.1GHz 1.65V
http://valid.x86.fr/7t50ia


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> *Xeon x5675 @ 5719.97 MHz 1.79V*
> http://valid.x86.fr/msmbgg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> *Xeon x5680 @ 5616.2 MHz 1.74V*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/l955s4
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> Socket 1150
> 4790k @ 6102.95 MHz 1.82v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/q36qk2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> Socket 1150
> *Pentium G3258 @ 5702.75 MHz 1.81v*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/q5fwtd
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> 775 QUAD
> *QX9770 @ 5638.3 MHz 1.82v*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=387547
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> E8600 @ 5.1GHz 1.65V
> http://valid.x86.fr/7t50ia


----------



## DR4G00N

Update.

X5687 @ 6GHz 1.82V
http://valid.x86.fr/025um0


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Update.
> 
> X5687 @ 6GHz 1.82V
> http://valid.x86.fr/025um0




















And what an update that is!


----------



## 033Y5

can i get added please
fx4100

http://valid.x86.fr/gnw7v1

not bad for a chip i got for free from someone at work and a £10 board from ebay sold as parts or not working
















edit: update
AMD FX-4100 @ 5146.81 MHz
http://valid.x86.fr/r9r66k


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> can i get added please
> fx4100
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gnw7v1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad for a chip i got for free from someone at work and a £10 board from ebay sold as parts or not working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: update
> AMD FX-4100 @ 5146.81 MHz
> http://valid.x86.fr/r9r66k


----------



## holeyguy

http://valid.x86.fr/0g4yjx


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holeyguy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


http://valid.x86.fr/0g4yjx


----------



## holeyguy

thanks


----------



## holeyguy

i was just showed a mistake on the cpu-z validation. shows i am running vista. im actually running 10 home. i do not know why it showed up as such


----------



## alancsalt

At least it didn't say NT4!


----------



## dilster97

2700K 5GHz 1.4V

http://valid.x86.fr/bmwecm

Benches require more vcore.


----------



## alancsalt

"DildorTheDecent" is not "dilster97"
Quote:


> If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.
> While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


There's an explanation on how to get your username in the validation at:
http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club

Yes, usually takes more volts to do benchmarks than to get a CPUZ validation. That's normal.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> "DildorTheDecent" is not "dilster97"
> There's an explanation on how to get your username in the validation at:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club
> 
> Yes, usually takes more volts to do benchmarks than to get a CPUZ validation. That's normal.


I use a different alias for different websites dude. Didn't think to check the CPU-Z validation thingy. HWBOT is also under the DildorTheDecent alias. Forgot this site was even under the old dilster97 one.

I know that it takes more volts to run a benchmark. 5GHz 1.45V usually does it.


----------



## tbob22

5ghz! Actually at 1.4v. CPU-Z doesn't know this CPU I guess?
http://valid.x86.fr/y3qye9


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> 5ghz! Actually at 1.4v. CPU-Z doesn't know this CPU I guess?
> http://valid.x86.fr/y3qye9


----------



## ronaldoz

Just a little question, just because you could run 1 sec to validate in CPU-Z, doesn't mean it's stable at all right? For example, the person that's quoted above me, post CPU-Z when his CPU runs at 1200Mhz / 0,6Vcore. But this validation is maybe just because it's possible to start the system?


----------



## alancsalt

Stability is not a requirement, neither here nor at HWbot. The only requirement is that there is a cpuz validation in the member name. There are stability clubs, but this isn't one of them.


----------



## 033Y5

can i get an update for the fx4100
http://valid.x86.fr/5phsvj


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> can i get an update for the fx4100
> http://valid.x86.fr/5phsvj


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


thank you


----------



## temeZer

http://valid.x86.fr/djwu2j
It says "unchecked" but I figured someone got added with it earlier, so am I in? Does anyone know why it says that?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *temeZer*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/djwu2j
> It says "unchecked" but I figured someone got added with it earlier, so am I in? Does anyone know why it says that?


I queried HWbot on that for another validation and the reply was that they are accepted. It happens using "eXtreme Overclock Mode".

http://hwbot.org/newsflash/3002_new_cpu_z_1.73_released_new_validator_website_old_validations_invalid


----------



## temeZer

Thanks for the info


----------



## agentx007

It's not my record but it was harder to achieve than 5GHz on that 651 earlier : http://valid.x86.fr/6wt3tt


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> It's not my record but it was harder to achieve than 5GHz on that 651 earlier : http://valid.x86.fr/6wt3tt


----------



## shar00750

my phenom ii x 2 560be 5660mhz with crossair iv formula
1.76v cpu with dice.
http://valid.x86.fr/ape561


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> my phenom ii x 2 560be 5660mhz with crossair iv formula
> 1.76v cpu with dice.
> http://valid.x86.fr/ape561


----------



## dilster97

5.2GHz 2700K
http://valid.x86.fr/33kaee

That ok?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> 5.2GHz 2700K
> http://valid.x86.fr/33kaee
> 
> That ok?


----------



## looniam

if i may add my i7-2600K please (already i7-3770K)
http://valid.x86.fr/i6ezpm

was benching vantage in the 3d fanboy competition so . . .


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






thank you.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> if i may add my i7-2600K please (already i7-3770K)
> http://valid.x86.fr/i6ezpm
> 
> was benching vantage in the 3d fanboy competition so . . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you.


----------



## jaredismee

is this all i need?

http://valid.x86.fr/zl0stv

i have done it at far lower volts, was messing with a few other settings on this one.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> is this all i need?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zl0stv
> 
> i have done it at far lower volts, was messing with a few other settings on this one.


Nearly. The validation needs to be in your OCN name. There is an explanation of how to do that in the first post of this thread.


----------



## KG101

On an H80 GTx with backplate mod delidded CLU + MX4

http://valid.x86.fr/c2xpg9


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG101*
> 
> On an H80 GTx with backplate mod delidded CLU + MX4
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/c2xpg9


Im interested in how long it will hold up at that voltage..


----------



## alancsalt

Except that opens in the name JUNTLABPC25 and isn't eligible. It has to be in your OCN member name KG101

Sorry, but you'll need to resubmit. There are instructions in the first post of this thread for getting that OCN name into the validation.


----------



## KG101

Alritey .Done. http://valid.x86.fr/iflg2u


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG101*
> 
> Alritey .Done. http://valid.x86.fr/iflg2u




























Number 9 in the Socket 1150 4670K chart!


----------



## KG101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Except that opens in the name JUNTLAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number 9 in the Socket 1150 4670K chart!












*Wlcm To The 5Ghz Juntlab*


----------



## arrow0309

Hi, I'd like to join









http://valid.x86.fr/rswq2u

Low vcore and also kinda stable with 32Gb of 2400 TridentX's:


----------



## c0V3Ro

http://valid.x86.fr/b1ktsj
http://valid.x86.fr/cache/screenshot/b1ktsj.png


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Hi, I'd like to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/rswq2u
> 
> Low vcore and also kinda stable with 32Gb of 2400 TridentX's:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0V3Ro*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/b1ktsj
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cache/screenshot/b1ktsj.png


----------



## KG101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Im interested in how long it will hold up at that voltage..


Not to say 'It's Fine' Or anything I don't run it at that speed/voltage normally don't intend to either however it does pass prime , and it takes about . 5less voltage to do the same on my actual rog board ..

BUT temps are 79-80 max during the most power consuming times , so honestly don't think there would be a real concern of how long it will 'hold up' more like how well will it.. . or won't ..

I don't remember ever a single overclockable cpu where 5-6 'steps' above normal voltage was dangerous turf , though borderline .. Are cpu not of a better grade nowadays uh yeah, yeah they are dude.
And each .5 increment were always 'the steps' per mult addition oc given

If your saying it is bougn to degredate , Why sure it is .. What five years down the line if I ran it like that ..


----------



## Jonathan87

I have never seen a i7 950 hit 5ghz here, well done.


----------



## alltheGHz

Hello experts
I have an overclocking-question

So when you are overclocking and you hit "the limit" per se, the computer hits a BSOD and crashes, and then you go back into the bios, yadda yadda.

However, I have heard that when the BSOD occurs, the os files become slightly corrupted (is this true?)

anyways, do you guys overclock on a spare drive and once you hit the optimal voltage/clock, revert back to your main drive, or just do it on your main drive, or what?
what do you do about the corrupted os files?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonathan87*
> 
> I have never seen a i7 950 hit 5ghz here, well done.


Not sure who you mean, but it can be done: http://www.overclock.net/t/851067/official-i7-950-overclockers-club-read-first-post

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hello experts
> I have an overclocking-question
> 
> So when you are overclocking and you hit "the limit" per se, the computer hits a BSOD and crashes, and then you go back into the bios, yadda yadda.
> 
> However, I have heard that when the BSOD occurs, the os files become slightly corrupted (is this true?)
> 
> anyways, do you guys overclock on a spare drive and once you hit the optimal voltage/clock, revert back to your main drive, or just do it on your main drive, or what?
> what do you do about the corrupted os files?


You either overclock on a copy or dedicated HDD, OR repair/re-install. Usually the data damage is cumulative, as in it takes quite a few BSODs before your OS gets flaky, but once it gets to the point where fixes like sfc /scannow don't work, a fresh OS is the solution.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

After bricking my last motherboard, a GA-Z97X-SLI going for 4.9GHz, I have finally reached 5GHz with a new Z97S Krait Edition http://valid.x86.fr/xufq3b

4790k 5GHz at 1.398V


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> After bricking my last motherboard, a GA-Z97X-SLI going for 4.9GHz, I have finally reached 5GHz with a new Z97S Krait Edition http://valid.x86.fr/xufq3b
> 
> 4790k 5GHz at 1.398V


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not sure who you mean, but it can be done: http://www.overclock.net/t/851067/official-i7-950-overclockers-club-read-first-post
> You either overclock on a copy or dedicated HDD, OR repair/re-install. Usually the data damage is cumulative, as in it takes quite a few BSODs before your OS gets flaky, but once it gets to the point where fixes like sfc /scannow don't work, a fresh OS is the solution.


Ok, thanks for the clarification

I have an old win7 HDD laying around, could I possibly overclock on that and have no differences when I switch back over to my win 10 ssd?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Ok, thanks for the clarification
> 
> I have an old win7 HDD laying around, could I possibly overclock on that and have no differences when I switch back over to my win 10 ssd?


I make sure to duplicate everyday OS for personal settings and windows tweaks etc as close as possible than stress test on that. Once it's stable than there's no problems running your new OC bios settings you just tested on the everyday SSD. Obviously you leave the everyday OS on something known to be stable (Default maybe?) till you have a stable OC.


----------



## alancsalt

That's if you are looking for a stable everyday OC. If benching at the limits, do it on the copy/spare. Of course, if you manage to damage hardware, that will make a difference. After benching at the limits, don't forget to dial your OC back to "normal" for everyday use. You will get varying advice on "safe limits". A lot of people would consider my "safe limits" to be "unsafe limits". I have done graphics benchmarks with processors over 5GHz on water cooling using 1.56v. That would give some members panic attacks.


----------



## fasttracker440

I have finally gotten my naked ivy mount going and wow temps are way better then deliding. I am seeing 10 to 15 c difference gained a lot more head room only hitting 80c at 1.55 vcore way better then what I had. I am now looking to see how much over 5 I can go.


----------



## Oxezz

http://valid.x86.fr/n1nbza 5.0Ghz at 1.5V ... meh gonna try hit 5.0Ghz at ~1.45.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oxezz*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/n1nbza 5.0Ghz at 1.5V ... meh gonna try hit 5.0Ghz at ~1.45.


----------



## DogIsGod

http://valid.x86.fr/vye2m1

Finally did it! Obviously this isn't 24/7, but hey, it validates!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DogIsGod*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vye2m1
> 
> Finally did it! Obviously this isn't 24/7, but hey, it validates!




























24/7 is irrelevant here.


----------



## nowcontrol

This was a fun venture..... http://valid.x86.fr/mlnbns



Voltage is 1.4v manual/override setting in bios.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> This was a fun venture..... http://valid.x86.fr/mlnbns
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage is 1.4v manual/override setting in bios.


----------



## RaspberryPiFan

This is my submission.

http://valid.x86.fr/c7sdmh

I did this before I made forum accounts so I don't have the username in it. Sorry about that, figured it wouldn't hurt to try anyways.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaspberryPiFan*
> 
> This is my submission.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/c7sdmh
> 
> I did this before I made forum accounts so I don't have the username in it. Sorry about that, figured it wouldn't hurt to try anyways.


From the terms of entry in the first post of the thread:
Quote:


> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.


----------



## AsusJunkie

http://valid.x86.fr/5zutby Can i join with my 6600k?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/5zutby Can i join with my 6600k?


----------



## Solarys

AMD FX-4200 at 5005 MHz: http://valid.x86.fr/t0xnxb

Not very stable since this outdated motherboard can't keep up with the voltages, but not a suicide run, either.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solarys*
> 
> AMD FX-4200 at 5005 MHz: http://valid.x86.fr/t0xnxb
> 
> Not very stable since this outdated motherboard can't keep up with the voltages, but not a suicide run, either.


----------



## AsusJunkie

http://valid.x86.fr/hxuzfp New run on my 6600k


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hxuzfp New run on my 6600k


----------



## ShrimpBrime

7685.43mhz FX-8300 - 243.98 x 31.5 - 2.076v @4+1vrm M5A78L-M LX PLUS 760G chipset.

Proof

Visual


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> 7685.43mhz FX-8300 - 243.98 x 31.5 - 2.076v @4+1vrm M5A78L-M LX PLUS 760G chipset.
> 
> Proof
> 
> Visual
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Mantis Shrimp pretending to be Brime eh?


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Mantis Shrimp pretending to be Brime eh?


You betcha.


----------



## MuscleBound

So does anyone in here use the 5Ghz level 24/7?
Also must be easier to attain 5gig on Sandy Bridge than any of the later ones?


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> So does anyone in here use the 5Ghz level 24/7?
> Also must be easier to attain 5gig on Sandy Bridge than any of the later ones?


Usually i daily my 2700K at 4.8GHz. And 5GHz is easy to attain. The fantastic thermals help a lot.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> So does anyone in here use the 5Ghz level 24/7?
> Also must be easier to attain 5gig on Sandy Bridge than any of the later ones?


close to 3 years now on 3570k 5.0 24/7. Naked die, watercooled, Liquid metal thermal paste. Highest IBT stable clocks are 5.2, but 5.0 is nice low voltage so that is where she stays.


----------



## Hefny

http://valid.x86.fr/uw9sjy


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefny*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/uw9sjy


----------



## shar00750

my xeon L3014 with tpower i45 5224mhz with 1.71v dry ice cooling:
http://valid.x86.fr/vfran8


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> my xeon L3014 with tpower i45 5224mhz with 1.71v dry ice cooling:
> http://valid.x86.fr/vfran8
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Dangerclose

http://valid.x86.fr/awlk9j
form FX-9590


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangerclose*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/awlk9j
> form FX-9590


----------



## AsusJunkie

New run with lower baseclock.... http://valid.x86.fr/tazlzk

I have a manual validation on the same cpu and mobo that when i valdted it i cant put my username in it....i still have the file and was wondering how i put my username in it? here is validation. http://valid.x86.fr/fjclcv


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> New run with lower baseclock.... http://valid.x86.fr/tazlzk
> 
> I have a manual validation on the same cpu and mobo that when i valdted it i cant put my username in it....i still have the file and was wondering how i put my username in it? here is validation. http://valid.x86.fr/fjclcv


----------



## panekomo

I think I can go even higher, but since I use my PC almost 24/7 I want a stable CPU. Also I am kind of new to extreme overclocking and I only use Air Cooling (ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2 CPU-Cooler; max ~55°C)









Here is the validation, i hope everything is okay with it?
http://valid.x86.fr/96gr7f


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panekomo*
> 
> I think I can go even higher, but since I use my PC almost 24/7 I want a stable CPU. Also I am kind of new to extreme overclocking and I only use Air Cooling (ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2 CPU-Cooler; max ~55°C)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the validation, i hope everything is okay with it?
> http://valid.x86.fr/96gr7f


Ah, your OCN member name is panekomo, but your validation name is KYARA.

Please check http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club for the conditions of entry - mainly how to get your member name into a validation.


----------



## panekomo

Updated, sorry it put the name of my PC in that field and I didn't change it..

Here we go:
http://valid.x86.fr/s6rxeh


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panekomo*
> 
> Updated, sorry it put the name of my PC in that field and I didn't change it..
> 
> Here we go:
> http://valid.x86.fr/s6rxeh


----------



## dlewbell

I'd like to join. 5001.2MHz on my i5-6600K (Gigabyte Z170 rig in signature).
http://valid.x86.fr/vtejgk
I just barley managed it. I'm set to 1.475V core, with actual readings slightly lower. Anything more strenuous than the validator causes a freeze requiring a restart. I think I'll return to my everyday 4.6 now.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlewbell*
> 
> I'd like to join. 5001.2MHz on my i5-6600K (Gigabyte Z170 rig in signature).
> http://valid.x86.fr/vtejgk
> I just barley managed it. I'm set to 1.475V core, with actual readings slightly lower. Anything more strenuous than the validator causes a freeze requiring a restart. I think I'll return to my everyday 4.6 now.


----------



## panekomo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlewbell*
> 
> I'd like to join. 5001.2MHz on my i5-6600K (Gigabyte Z170 rig in signature).
> http://valid.x86.fr/vtejgk
> I just barley managed it. I'm set to 1.475V core, with actual readings slightly lower. Anything more strenuous than the validator causes a freeze requiring a restart. I think I'll return to my everyday 4.6 now.


I am running my 6600k on 1.55v now and it's running stable for over 24h now. Even done a few Intel Burn Tests, 10 runs each and it stayed stable at decent temperatures. As long as you have a decent cooling system you might try that if you want to go 5 Ghz. Doesn't have to work, but it might.
I hope it's okay for me to post this in this thread.

mfg Lars


----------



## alancsalt




----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panekomo*
> 
> I am running my 6600k on 1.55v now and it's running stable for over 24h now. Even done a few Intel Burn Tests, 10 runs each and it stayed stable at decent temperatures. As long as you have a decent cooling system you might try that if you want to go 5 Ghz. Doesn't have to work, but it might.
> I hope it's okay for me to post this in this thread.
> 
> mfg Lars


I don't think I could cool that well enough for my tastes even if my system was stable at that voltage. I'm using a Phanteks PH-TC14PE cooler in an Enthoo Luxe case, & I'm pretty happy with them, but at 4.9GHz with Vcore set 10 or 15mV lower than my 5.0GHz boot, I saw temps reach 70C in Cinebench. For comparison, at 4.6GHz (my daily), Cinebench only hits 54C at 1.31VCore (set in BIOS, actual is about 10mV lower). To get stability I'd be happy with, I'm looking at another 40-60mV if I had to guess. Assuming my temp increase is linear with Voltage, I can expect another 1C/10mV in Cinebench, so close to 75C when stable. Maybe I'll do it one day just to say I did, but there's no way I'd keep it there. Cinebench is pretty indicative of what I can expect from most games, & I really don't want my CPU running at 75C during regular use (or the fan noise that comes with it). I'm sure Prime95 would cause either throttling or a shutdown at those voltages, & I haven't tested IBT yet, but I doubt I'd like the temps I would see from it either.

I may eventually go to 4.7 or even 4.8 for a daily OC, but right now I'm pretty happy with what I'm running. I'm currently GPU limited in most situations already. Maybe a new card in a few months will give me more incentive to push it. Really, the only reasons I pushed to 5GHz were to see if I could & to be able to join the club.


----------



## alancsalt

The overclocks in my sig were either water or single phase cooling. Hilariously, the 2500K was cooled by a Corsair H50.


----------



## AsusJunkie

Updated run on 6600k http://valid.x86.fr/90g5k5


----------



## audiotest

Hi guys, do you take any G4400s around here? 

http://valid.x86.fr/lanjyd

edit: oh by the way the Vcore is at 1.5 V in SkyOC bios.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> Updated run on 6600k http://valid.x86.fr/90g5k5




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> Hi guys, do you take any G4400s around here?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/lanjyd
> 
> edit: oh by the way the Vcore is at 1.5 V in SkyOC bios.


----------



## shredded

Just a correction, my 3930k is listed with incorrect voltage on the list.

Socket 2011, 3930k, ranked 27th. The cpu was at 1.464, not 1.616.
The validation shows 1.464

Only noticed when i went to compare how my chip's voltage roughtly compares with others at similar clock speeds


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredded*
> 
> Just a correction, my 3930k is listed with incorrect voltage on the list.
> 
> Socket 2011, 3930k, ranked 27th. The cpu was at 1.464, not 1.616.
> The validation shows 1.464
> 
> Only noticed when i went to compare how my chip's voltage roughtly compares with others at similar clock speeds


----------



## Vi0lence

might be time for me to get another chip or 2 on this list. its been a while.


----------



## Veeto

Winter clock update;
http://valid.x86.fr/gyj425


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veeto*
> 
> Winter clock update;
> http://valid.x86.fr/gyj425


----------



## Artah

http://valid.canardpc.com/tm7egb


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tm7egb


----------



## r333xxh4v0k

http://valid.x86.fr/za3zjp


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r333xxh4v0k*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/za3zjp


----------



## RaspberryPiFan

Let me try this...

I didn't put my username in but I do have it on an account with my username, I screenshotted my account page with the result.



Does this work?


----------



## alancsalt

In the first post of this thread are the terms of entry.

Screenshots alone are no good.


----------



## deegzor

http://valid.x86.fr/0uq4aq Heres my dappling!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0uq4aq Heres my dappling!


----------



## DR4G00N

Finally hit 5GHz with my G3258, it just took 1.6V+ & chilled water.








http://valid.x86.fr/i0ac4g


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Finally hit 5GHz with my G3258, it just took 1.6V+ & chilled water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/i0ac4g


----------



## deegzor

http://valid.x86.fr/eh0j7s close enough ?


----------



## alancsalt

Has to be 5000MHz or over. Sorry.


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/eh0j7s close enough ?


Try it a few times. Mine went slightly higher or lower as the core clock fluctuated. Maybe you'll get lucky. If not, try bumping the core clock slightly & see what happens.


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Has to be 5000MHz or over. Sorry.


http://valid.x86.fr/gs71sp Heres a new one!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Has to be 5000MHz or over. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gs71sp Heres a new one!
Click to expand...


----------



## pepi93

I know I'm being ambitious but here it goes.

I'd like some help on oc'ing my brand new 6700k.

I'm on air but using a Noctua NH-D14

I'd love to hit a 5ghz stable.

Any tips?

I plan on just using this guide but it seems a bit generic? There must be more to the tweaking?

http://rog.asus.com/19262015/overclocking/guide-overclocking-core-i7-6700k-on-the-maximus-viii-extreme/

Thanks!


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepi93*
> 
> I'd like some help on oc'ing my brand new 6700k.
> 
> Any tips?


You will probably get the help you need if you post your questions HERE.


----------



## jcberg

Joining!

http://valid.x86.fr/d3lnur


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcberg*
> 
> Joining!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/d3lnur


----------



## fewtcher

Long time no see guys







Got a new processor today and decided to test how much I can up it hehe









http://valid.x86.fr/dc40dv
45.89% overclock


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Long time no see guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new processor today and decided to test how much I can up it hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dc40dv
> 45.89% overclock


----------



## audiotest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Just fitted my G4400 with a H115i to crank it up at Vcore = 1.55 V









http://valid.x86.fr/b653db


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Just fitted my G4400 with a H115i to crank it up at Vcore = 1.55 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/b653db
Click to expand...


----------



## Dude970

5G it is









http://valid.x86.fr/r8pa08


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude970*
> 
> 5G it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/r8pa08


----------



## Nikolaus

thought some voltage would be nice








here to join the club.

http://valid.x86.fr/viwnz5


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikolaus*
> 
> thought some voltage would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here to join the club.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/viwnz5


----------



## DR4G00N

Update.
My terrible G3258 @ 5.2GHz 1.65V under DICE. To get this freq benching stable it would've needed about 1.75-1.8V.









http://valid.x86.fr/pyf0mp


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Update.
> My terrible G3258 @ 5.2GHz 1.65V under DICE. To get this freq benching stable it would've needed about 1.75-1.8V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pyf0mp




























Yr voltage is in line with the others in the spreadsheet.


----------



## fewtcher

http://valid.x86.fr/xsrm8f
50.18%

Interesting thing is that I got absolutely the same clock as the 2700K xD 5106.11 MHz with both haha


----------



## Oj010

I need to add another http://valid.x86.fr/4n6da8


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/xsrm8f
> 50.18%
> 
> Interesting thing is that I got absolutely the same clock as the 2700K xD 5106.11 MHz with both haha




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I need to add another http://valid.x86.fr/4n6da8


Can you please do that one again using your full member name?
The conditions of entry and a how-to are on the first post of the thread - http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Dang, haven't seen this thread before, cool.

http://valid.x86.fr/8rsz36


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please do that one again using your full member name?
> The conditions of entry and a how-to are on the first post of the thread - http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club


I could, but remember we have been through this before (you were involved in the PM chain which resulted in my username being changed from Oj101 to Oj010 so that *Oj0*10 appears in my forum username. See my two LGA775 E8xxx entries.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please do that one again using your full member name?
> The conditions of entry and a how-to are on the first post of the thread - http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club
> 
> 
> 
> I could, but remember we have been through this before (you were involved in the PM chain which resulted in my username being changed from Oj101 to Oj010 so that *Oj0*10 appears in my forum username. See my two LGA775 E8xxx entries.
Click to expand...

In truth they shouldn't have been accepted - because they're already there I'll leave them be, but to quote Page 1 "Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field." That's the condition everyone else has had to go by.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnEMoReTrY*
> 
> Dang, haven't seen this thread before, cool.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/8rsz36


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> In truth they shouldn't have been accepted - because they're already there I'll leave them be, but to quote Page 1 "Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field." That's the condition everyone else has had to go by.


Eh, you even asked The_Manual for this change on my behalf. Never mind though, I'll just validate again with this name.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Eh, you even asked The_Manual for this change on my behalf. Never mind though, I'll just validate again with this name.


Instead of going through the trouble with this stuff you could just... write your whole username in the validation by default... right? xd


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Instead of going through the trouble with this stuff you could just... write your whole username in the validation by default... right? xd


I did use my whole username, I'm Oj0. OCN is the only place I'm Oj010 as my username has to begin Oj0 for this very thread.


----------



## alancsalt

I already went out of my way for you before for your older validations, when I was a Mod, tried to get your username changed to Oj0, but could only get Oj010. That's the user name you're going to need for new submissions. They're the conditions everyone else abides by, regardless of how many user names they have. Same conditions for everyone.


----------



## Jeronbernal

hey now i can join








ill do validation in a lil


----------



## Jeronbernal

http://valid.x86.fr/xgfhue


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/xgfhue


----------



## mickr777

http://valid.x86.fr/vxcm63


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickr777*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vxcm63


----------



## MattBaneLM

http://valid.x86.fr/nhvl3s

can I have one of those "member of 5g+ oc club" thingys in my sig now?

and who do I see about that? there are others I should claim as well


----------



## alancsalt

Whoops, 4998MHz is not quite enough. You need that magic 5000 or more.

Sigs are in the first post of this thread.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Whoops, 4998MHz is not quite enough. You need that magic 5000 or more.
> 
> Sigs are in the first post of this thread.


lol ok i'll bump blck to 100.1 lol


----------



## MattBaneLM

http://valid.x86.fr/cqwr73

there we go


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cqwr73
> 
> there we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's it.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's it.


Cheers Alan!

but my voltage is really 1.425 in bios with LLC2 which under full load droops to 1.40

cpuz is reading base VID not core volts like aida is


----------



## alancsalt

So honest.









Still lowish. Assume you're not stress testing.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> So honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still lowish. Assume you're not stress testing.


I'm ALWAYS stress testing lol...
even if its for a ram sub timing tightened by 1 ...


----------



## stubass

http://valid.x86.fr/sfdb6n


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/sfdb6n


----------



## AcidONE

validation
http://valid.x86.fr/mlnbns


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidONE*
> 
> validation
> http://valid.x86.fr/mlnbns


Ah, the validation isn't in your OCN member name.. see the first page of this thread - http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club - for how to do that and what the entry requirements are.

Just need to repeat it, but change the name before hitting "submit" in CPU-Z ......


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, the validation isn't in your OCN member name.


That's my validation from back in April HERE... I have no idea why he might think he could use it???


----------



## alancsalt

Foul play. Noted.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidONE*
> 
> validation
> http://valid.x86.fr/mlnbns


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> That's my validation from back in April HERE... I have no idea why he might think he could use it???


That's something else XD

What is AcidONE at XD


----------



## AcidONE

validation
http://valid.x86.fr/bcuvfe


----------



## AcidONE

thx


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidONE*
> 
> validation
> http://valid.x86.fr/bcuvfe


----------



## ticozx

Hi guys mi name is hector, i joined overclock.net yesterday because i love computers and i was told to come here. i have been into computers for years but i just started overclocking in February. After reading a few post on here i was able to reach 5.0ghz at 1.44v(i have many questions about the volts settings because i get a different reading from different programs. Like i said i am a noob so please fell free to correct me bash me insult as many times as it takes for me to get this down right. Thank you guys and i love this place. http://valid.x86.fr/njhx2q


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticozx*
> 
> Hi guys mi name is hector, i joined overclock.net yesterday because i love computers and i was told to come here. i have been into computers for years but i just started overclocking in February. After reading a few post on here i was able to reach 5.0ghz at 1.44v(i have many questions about the volts settings because i get a different reading from different programs. Like i said i am a noob so please fell free to correct me bash me insult as many times as it takes for me to get this down right. Thank you guys and i love this place. http://valid.x86.fr/njhx2q


The quick answer is that 1.568V is what you actually used. I'm guessing you set 1.44V somewhere in BIOS, but your actual observed voltage under load is quite a bit higher. You may want to lower your voltage & frequency (to make sure you're in a safe range while testing things), then play with LLC settings a bit to see how much your observed voltage under load varies from your originally set BIOS voltage setting with different LLC values. Also, are you setting a static voltage, or are you running an offset or auto voltage? What motherboard are you using?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticozx*
> 
> Hi guys mi name is hector, i joined overclock.net yesterday because i love computers and i was told to come here. i have been into computers for years but i just started overclocking in February. After reading a few post on here i was able to reach 5.0ghz at 1.44v(i have many questions about the volts settings because i get a different reading from different programs. Like i said i am a noob so please fell free to correct me bash me insult as many times as it takes for me to get this down right. Thank you guys and i love this place. http://valid.x86.fr/njhx2q


You got it right.


----------



## ticozx

Thank you guys. Im sorry i havend done the rigbuild info. I just been reading threads.im on my phone right now but, specs are

I7 6700k @4.6 usualy
Asus rog maximus VIII
4x8gb corsair vengence xlp @3000mhz xmp 2.0
Corsair h100i gtx liquid cooler
Asus rog 1080gtx @2054 mhz
Evga 850gq 80+ gold
Win 10 64bit


----------



## snail555

Hi,
my validation
http://valid.x86.fr/d88afw

on air dark rock pro 3


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snail555*
> 
> Hi,
> my validation
> http://valid.x86.fr/d88afw
> 
> on air dark rock pro 3


----------



## Skyl3r

http://valid.x86.fr/r9ravc

5GHz on Sabertooth 990fx r2 with FX 8350


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/r9ravc
> 
> 5GHz on Sabertooth 990fx r2 with FX 8350


----------



## DigMan

FX-8370/ Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula-z

http://valid.x86.fr/htcm6u


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigMan*
> 
> FX-8370/ Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula-z
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/htcm6u


Needs to be in your OCN username. Please see the first post of this thread for the way to do this.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigMan*
> 
> FX-8370/ Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula-z
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/htcm6u


Corrected submission : http://valid.x86.fr/5yhk81


----------



## MuddyPaws

http://valid.x86.fr/ypzt4r


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuddyPaws*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ypzt4r
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ACMH-K

I have a couple of questions for all the people with 6700k's.
Are you all under water?
Are you all OC'ing just one core, or are you syncing all cores to 5GHz +


----------



## shar00750

My 6700k can do it with air(d14) and water(h110) with all cores, It depends on your processor , not all 6700k can do 5g with all cores on air or aio water but you can try 2 cores.


----------



## shar00750

my 6700k on dice 5488mhz the voltage is 1.62v .


http://valid.x86.fr/p5wlnt


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> my 6700k on dice 5488mhz the voltage is 1.62v .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/p5wlnt


----------



## DJ4g63t

i5 2500k on a modded H50/240mm rad cooler.

5Ghz!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> i5 2500k on a modded H50/240mm rad cooler.
> 
> 5Ghz!


----------



## DigMan

Improved my score a bit








AMD FX-8370 / ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z 5.9GHz
http://valid.x86.fr/bk2811


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigMan*
> 
> Improved my score a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD FX-8370 / ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z 5.9GHz
> http://valid.x86.fr/bk2811


----------



## Skyl3r

Improved my score a bit as well!

5.9 GHz, FX-8350 on Sabertooth 990FX r2.0

http://valid.x86.fr/v0c5me


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyl3r*
> 
> Improved my score a bit as well!
> 
> 5.9 GHz, FX-8350 on Sabertooth 990FX r2.0
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/v0c5me




















Quite a jump.


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quite a jump.


I've come a long way from my 5GHz A10 running at 1.76v







A little piece of me dies everytime I see that voltage.


----------



## PCBeast

Intel [email protected] Ghz water cooling, Corsair H100i V2.

http://valid.x86.fr/3uzc1j


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBeast*
> 
> Intel [email protected] Ghz water cooling, Corsair H100i V2.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/3uzc1j


----------



## ginger_nuts

New chip, seems a lot better than my old one

http://valid.x86.fr/urgejd

http://valid.x86.fr/urgejd


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> New chip, seems a lot better than my old one
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/urgejd
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/urgejd


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> New chip, seems a lot better than my old one


That's pretty hardcore.

Would be great if it was stress test stable at that volt.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> That's pretty hardcore.
> 
> Would be great if it was stress test stable at that volt.


This was my daily chip, never OC'd it for that duty. Now it will live the rest of it's days just running benchmarks. With any luck much colder than the -20 celsius SS cooler was allowing this


----------



## MattBaneLM

very nicevery nice! given you live in Adelaide its not surprising... nothing else to do there...







lol

jks


----------



## blueballs

i5 6600k [email protected] 24/7









http://valid.x86.fr/akusfd


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueballs*
> 
> i5 6600k [email protected] 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/akusfd


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> This was my daily chip, never OC'd it for that duty. Now it will live the rest of it's days just running benchmarks. With any luck much colder than the -20 celsius SS cooler was allowing this


That's hardcore. Would love one of those tbh.


----------



## Derek1

A little advice please.

I can get the 4820K to 4.9 @ 1.45v but when I try to go to 5.0 at that voltage I get the BSOD.
After looking at the charts at the 1st page I see other 4820's doing 5.0+ at voltages ranging from 1.45v to 1.6v. Not knowing their setups of course, can I push my voltage to beyond 1.5?
I am using a H110i in push pull.


----------



## DR4G00N

Finally got a motherboard for this FX-8150 I had lying around for a year.

FX-8150 @ 5016.37MHz (20 x 250.82MHz) 1.5V

http://valid.x86.fr/ndudc5


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> A little advice please.
> 
> I can get the 4820K to 4.9 @ 1.45v but when I try to go to 5.0 at that voltage I get the BSOD.
> After looking at the charts at the 1st page I see other 4820's doing 5.0+ at voltages ranging from 1.45v to 1.6v. Not knowing their setups of course, can I push my voltage to beyond 1.5?
> I am using a H110i in push pull.


Not everyone would agree on what your "safe" point might be. I've not played with a 4820, but I've pushed Intel chips of that time as far as 1.56v on water without apparent damage. To me, 1.6v and beyond with Intel is extreme cooling territory. 1.45v to 1.6v on water is "at your own risk"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Finally got a motherboard for this FX-8150 I had lying around for a year.
> 
> FX-8150 @ 5016.37MHz (20 x 250.82MHz) 1.5V
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ndudc5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Derek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not everyone would agree on what your "safe" point might be. I've not played with a 4820, but I've pushed Intel chips of that time as far as 1.56v on water without apparent damage. To me, 1.6v and beyond with Intel is extreme cooling territory. 1.45v to 1.6v on water is "at your own risk"


Thanks

I threw caution to the wind earlier today and took it 1.525v and got strap 125 x 40 but only validated 4999.991. lol
When I went to 41 at 1.55v I got the BSOD so I think I have hit the limit. ETA correct that I got Over Voltage Warning so quit there.


----------



## DR4G00N

Started playing around with a Celeron D 347, fun chip to oc.







Just requires a 533 to 800 FSB BSEL mod to boot in my mobo.

5.241GHz @ 1.65V

http://valid.x86.fr/6e4hdu


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Started playing around with a Celeron D 347, fun chip to oc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just requires a 533 to 800 FSB BSEL mod to boot in my mobo.
> 
> 5.241GHz @ 1.65V
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6e4hdu


----------



## Ecak12

Not a great 6700k chip, finally stable 5.0GHz @ 1.572V. Guess I would just run it at 4.8G for daily useage.

http://valid.x86.fr/f7d2bk


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecak12*
> 
> Not a great 6700k chip, finally stable 5.0GHz @ 1.572V. Guess I would just run it at 4.8G for daily useage.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/f7d2bk




























It doesn't have to be stable for this.


----------



## Ecak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It doesn't have to be stable for this.


Well... it's really not that stable, crash on cinebench and prime95 or any stress testing; else I wouldn't call it "not a great chip". Anyhow I tinkered with the bus speed this time and get a little bit better result.

5041.39 MHz @ 1.56V with lower Vcore and lower temp.

http://valid.x86.fr/p4ma00


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecak12*
> 
> Well... it's really not that stable, crash on cinebench and prime95 or any stress testing; else I wouldn't call it "not a great chip". Anyhow I tinkered with the bus speed this time and get a little bit better result.
> 
> 5041.39 MHz @ 1.56V with lower Vcore and lower temp.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/p4ma00


I wish for THAT CHIP lol

I'm delidded, 2 rads- 360x60 and 280x30 with total 8 fans on them, cm maker extreme TIM and I max out at 1.52v (max for my board) and llc 1 to get 4.8's stable...

Wahhhhhhhhh
Temps aren't holding me back...


----------



## Ecak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> I wish for THAT CHIP lol
> 
> I'm delidded, 2 rads- 360x60 and 280x30 with total 8 fans on them, cm maker extreme TIM and I max out at 1.52v (max for my board) and llc 1 to get 4.8's stable...
> 
> Wahhhhhhhhh
> Temps aren't holding me back...


Delidded? That sounds fun, How much delta in temperature would you get (idle vs stress)?

To me 1.52V seems to be a unreasonable cap for z170 motherboards especially compared to your cooling equipment. I've pushed my 6700k over 1.66V when testing OC, it's the highest I'd push my CPU though, I feel like any moment it could explode on me.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecak12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It doesn't have to be stable for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Well... it's really not that stable, crash on cinebench and prime95 or any stress testing; else I wouldn't call it "not a great chip". Anyhow I tinkered with the bus speed this time and get a little bit better result.
> 
> 5041.39 MHz @ 1.56V with lower Vcore and lower temp.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/p4ma00
Click to expand...


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecak12*
> 
> Delidded? That sounds fun, How much delta in temperature would you get (idle vs stress)?
> 
> To me 1.52V seems to be a unreasonable cap for z170 motherboards especially compared to your cooling equipment. I've pushed my 6700k over 1.66V when testing OC, it's the highest I'd push my CPU though, I feel like any moment it could explode on me.


On a cool day idle low 21-23, summers coming on here so it's been more 25-28 and max 85 at 4-8 with ht on

And it is seated right. Had bad temps for 2 weeks till I got it set right
Groan
It only just made 4.5's before delid and the one rad with temps over 80. In wiinter.... delid helped it heaps but every stage is high volts is all.
4.7 is a bit over 1.450...

I might push it further with software.... but mobo don't wanna go over 3600 freq on ram... it's not the ram

So therefore I gotta pull the ram back and it doesn't like the multiplier one the next step down (3466?)

Def going top of range asus board next time. Asrock pissed me of via email and my so called 1.45v one the old extreme 4 was a real 1.60 reading off mobo points


----------



## DR4G00N

Update.

Got some dry ice for the fx-8150, 5.608GHz @ 1.7V, -30C Under heavy load.
I had it higher (5.77GHz) but forgot to grab a validation. Probably could've hit 6GHz if I wasn't concerned about bench stability.

http://valid.x86.fr/jg6end


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Update.
> 
> Got some dry ice for the fx-8150, 5.608GHz @ 1.7V, -30C Under heavy load.
> I had it higher (5.77GHz) but forgot to grab a validation. Probably could've hit 6GHz if I wasn't concerned about bench stability.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/jg6end


Has it got one short leg?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Has it got one short leg?


What do you mean?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> What do you mean?


Ur bench stability....








Worried the mobo would fall off?.... tough crowd..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Update.
> 
> Got some dry ice for the fx-8150, 5.608GHz @ 1.7V, -30C Under heavy load.
> I had it higher (5.77GHz) but forgot to grab a validation. Probably could've hit 6GHz if I wasn't concerned about bench stability.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/jg6end
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Ur bench stability....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worried the mobo would fall off?.... tough crowd..










That one flew right over my head lol.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one flew right over my head lol.


Hehe
Sorry mate


----------



## vasyltheonly

4790K with 1.42v and 2.1VCC with hyperthreading off, delid with CLU and custom loop. Nothing stable unfortunately.
http://valid.x86.fr/j3rn7k


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> 4790K with 1.42v and 2.1VCC with hyperthreading off, delid with CLU and custom loop. Nothing stable unfortunately.
> http://valid.x86.fr/j3rn7k


can ya get some more volts in that puppy without spiking temps?


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> can ya get some more volts in that puppy without spiking temps?


Whats a safe zone for a haswell cpu? I'm definitely hitting the upper limits for voltage.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> Whats a safe zone for a haswell cpu? I'm definitely hitting the upper limits for voltage.


I actually don't know
I skipped 1156 but I let temps dictate to me. Not proposing all have to donit that way but from what I've seen is keep it cool ur ok









I mean going to extremes think of the volts drweezy and other elite put through their chips at -130deg

And some of those chips make the rounds for years after they aren't needed by the freezyboi's


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> 4790K with 1.42v and 2.1VCC with hyperthreading off, delid with CLU and custom loop. Nothing stable unfortunately.
> http://valid.x86.fr/j3rn7k


----------



## Arctucas

Too easy.

Reset BIOS to Optimized Defaults, set multiplier to 50.

http://valid.x86.fr/rxs534


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Too easy.
> 
> Reset BIOS to Optimized Defaults, set multiplier to 50.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/rxs534


----------



## Aleslammer

Socket 1156, Pentium G6960 / 5236 / 1.52v

http://valid.x86.fr/uakumq


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> Socket 1156, Pentium G6960 / 5236 / 1.52v
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/uakumq


----------



## Wooza

http://valid.x86.fr/6sp77c


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooza*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6sp77c


----------



## stubass

I3-6320 and going to push higher as room in Volts hehe
http://valid.x86.fr/p66jsx


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I3-6320 and going to push higher as room in Volts hehe
> http://valid.x86.fr/p66jsx




























Serious about volts? Trying for the 2v barrier?









http://www.overclock.net/t/1320120/the-2v-club-for-those-that-give-it-2v


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I3-6320 and going to push higher as room in Volts hehe
> http://valid.x86.fr/p66jsx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious about volts? Trying for the 2v barrier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1320120/the-2v-club-for-those-that-give-it-2v
Click to expand...

hey salty, i certainly will push the 2V barrier







i would have today but cracked the paste on the die so need to replace


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Too easy.
> 
> Reset BIOS to Optimized Defaults, set multiplier to 50.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/rxs534


TDP / Vcore 95 Watts / *0.696 Volts*









WOW!!! and HOW?!?!

I'm assuming it wouldn't be stable enough to use with those settings... but that's an _insanely_ good chip if it can even boot windows and validate CPU-Z at those settings!


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> TDP / Vcore 95 Watts / *0.696 Volts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! and HOW?!?!


EVGA!!

False readings, they all [Z170 boards] do it.

Here's my proofs on an EVGA Z170 FTW from the listings in the OP..... i7-6700K @ 5GHz / i3-6300 @ 5GHz

The real voltage readings from the UEFI are 1.47v / 1.4v


----------



## Bratislav

i5-3570K @5.3GHz

http://valid.x86.fr/aj1wh8


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bratislav*
> 
> i5-3570K @5.3GHz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/aj1wh8


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> EVGA!!
> 
> False readings, they all [Z170 boards] do it.
> 
> Here's my proofs on an EVGA Z170 FTW from the listings in the OP..... i7-6700K @ 5GHz / i3-6300 @ 5GHz
> 
> The real voltage readings from the UEFI are 1.47v / 1.4v


Ah thanks! That clears up many things. I've been out of the consumer socket CPU market for awhile now (since 1155 actually) so I didn't realize that. I did think the temps seemed awfully high if that was an accurate vcore value.


----------



## alancsalt

It's not just z170 boards. Can also be a random glitch with other boards.


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

hit my highest ever on my FX 8370 couple days ago... volts needed to break past the freq wall i found at 4.95 ghz were ... insane but i was in the 0 F weather and temp was no issue so 5.3 Ghz







( i could probably have gone higher too but i got cold lol)

http://valid.x86.fr/8jsxjm

and also my hwbot sub for it
http://hwbot.org/submission/3395322_cavemanthe0ne_cpu_frequency_fx_8370_5306.96_mhz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaveManthe0ne*
> 
> hit my highest ever on my FX 8370 couple days ago... volts needed to break past the freq wall i found at 4.95 ghz were ... insane but i was in the 0 F weather and temp was no issue so 5.3 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( i could probably have gone higher too but i got cold lol)
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/8jsxjm
> 
> and also my hwbot sub for it
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3395322_cavemanthe0ne_cpu_frequency_fx_8370_5306.96_mhz


----------



## 336613f

http://valid.x86.fr/mubmnw


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *336613f*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mubmnw


----------



## dilster97

http://valid.x86.fr/z8puy6


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/z8puy6


----------



## Xaltar

So, at long last I get my hands on a CPU that can do 5ghz+

http://valid.x86.fr/ractqu

5.1ghz @1.45v

These Kaby Lake CPUs can really OC


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> So, at long last I get my hands on a CPU that can do 5ghz+
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ractqu
> 
> 5.1ghz @1.45v
> 
> These Kaby Lake CPUs can really OC




























Yep, Splave got 7GHz with two cores on LN2. You are the first Kaby Lake we've had here.


----------



## Kimir

Them baby lake look promising.


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Yep, Splave got 7GHz with two cores on LN2. You are the first Kaby Lake we've had here. thumb.gif


Yeah I saw that, these Kaby Lake CPUs look to be very solid overclockers from what I have seen so far. 7ghz









I have been sitting on these results for almost a month now waiting for release day









We have some cold days ahead here, I will see if I can get any more out of this thing


----------



## alancsalt

der8auer was able to achieve 7.328GHz on all four cores and eight threads and slamms got 7.383 on one core.

http://valid.x86.fr/p96pej

http://valid.x86.fr/dusa2q


----------



## Xaltar

And so many people have been crying about how little Kaby Lake brings to the table. OC headroom is perfectly fine by me even if there are no other improvements


----------



## yakuzajzs

Just ran prime95 for 24 hours. Managed to achieve 5ghz @1.296v

http://valid.x86.fr/ets4fl


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yakuzajzs*
> 
> Just ran prime95 for 24 hours. Managed to achieve 5ghz @1.296v
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ets4fl


----------



## Oj010

5 GHz stable on air - I called it


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> 5 GHz stable on air - I called it


Kaby Lake? With a decent air cooler definitely







I am running an AIO but my Thermaltake Frio OCK manages similar temps if the sound of a jet engine taking off doesn't bother you









Kaby Lake is a bit of a quandary, on one hand it is basically Skylake with some tweaks and a revised manufacturing process but on the other we have this massive overclocking headroom (at least it seems that way thus far). Here's hoping intel don't pull a fast one and lower the binning requirements like they did with the Pentium Anniversary.


----------



## blu3sky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.*
> 
> *(There is no excuse for a Rejected validation with an Intel chip, but considering CPUZ has long had issues with AMD, those validations will be accepted, until I am advised by top overclockers that this situation no longer applies..)*
> 
> *(When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)*
> *Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Depending on whether your submission makes it, you'll see at least one of these...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sig Link*
> Code:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [code][center]:clock:[URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/678487/"][b]_.=5 GHz Overclock Club=._[/b][/URL]:clock:[/center]
> or</code>
> </pre></div>
> <div class="bbcode_center" style="text-align:center;"><img alt="post-flame-small.gif" class="bbcode_smiley" src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif"><a class="bbcode_url" href="http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club"><b>_.=5 GHz Overclock Club=._</b></a> <img alt="post-flame-small.gif" class="bbcode_smiley" src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif"></div>
> 
> With Huddler content management, mine changed to Rich Text, in which case it looks like this, in "Source":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5 GHz Overclock Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5GHzSig.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5 GHz Overclock Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_GB&hl=en_GB&key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdHo0OXgzcUVXcXRYMWd4M3gxRHhab1E&output=html&
> *
> 
> *https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_GB&hl=en_GB&key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdDFMMDJpSm45N3Vyazg3dm9BTHkwcnc&output=html&
> *


----------



## blu3sky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName.*
> 
> *(There is no excuse for a Rejected validation with an Intel chip, but considering CPUZ has long had issues with AMD, those validations will be accepted, until I am advised by top overclockers that this situation no longer applies..)*
> 
> *(When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)*
> *Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Depending on whether your submission makes it, you'll see at least one of these...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sig Link*
> Code:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [code][center]:clock:[URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/678487/"][b]_.=5 GHz Overclock Club=._[/b][/URL]:clock:[/center]
> or</code>
> </pre></div>
> <div class="bbcode_center" style="text-align:center;"><img alt="post-flame-small.gif" class="bbcode_smiley" src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif"><a class="bbcode_url" href="http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club"><b>_.=5 GHz Overclock Club=._</b></a> <img alt="post-flame-small.gif" class="bbcode_smiley" src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif"></div>
> 
> With Huddler content management, mine changed to Rich Text, in which case it looks like this, in "Source":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5 GHz Overclock Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5GHzSig.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5 GHz Overclock Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_GB&hl=en_GB&key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdHo0OXgzcUVXcXRYMWd4M3gxRHhab1E&output=html&
> *
> 
> *https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_GB&hl=en_GB&key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdDFMMDJpSm45N3Vyazg3dm9BTHkwcnc&output=html&
> *


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blu3sky*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blu3sky*


But why?


----------



## aBigRedBear

http://valid.x86.fr/ekkd79


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aBigRedBear*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ekkd79




























Believe everything but the core voltage.


----------



## aBigRedBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe everything but the core voltage.


I didn't even notice that, I wish it was that nice. I'm at 1.4v ... which is a smidge higher


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aBigRedBear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe everything but the core voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even notice that, I wish it was that nice. I'm at 1.4v ... which is a smidge higher
Click to expand...


----------



## snail555

http://valid.x86.fr/mhs2zp

7700K


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snail555*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mhs2zp
> 
> 7700K


----------



## AKHandyman

Hi there, new to this page but would like to submit my CPU-Z

http://valid.x86.fr/41j3qt










Thanks in advance


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AKHandyman*
> 
> Hi there, new to this page but would like to submit my CPU-Z
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/41j3qt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




























You're welcome.


----------



## sabinus

A little improvement for me..
http://valid.x86.fr/70ktbs


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabinus*
> 
> A little improvement for me..
> http://valid.x86.fr/70ktbs


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

Playing with DICE









http://valid.x86.fr/tps13a

3970X at *almost* 5.2 ghz.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaveManthe0ne*
> 
> Playing with DICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/tps13a
> 
> 3970X at *almost* 5.2 ghz.


----------



## Klosxe

New Build

http://valid.x86.fr/nghsxi


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klosxe*
> 
> New Build
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nghsxi


----------



## Dude970

New Build

http://valid.x86.fr/9aizsz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude970*
> 
> New Build
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9aizsz


----------



## Dude970

Update









http://valid.x86.fr/pm0ips


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude970*
> 
> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pm0ips


----------



## snail555

update

http://valid.x86.fr/frl9rg


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snail555*
> 
> update
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/frl9rg




















Reclaiming number one eh?


----------



## Dude970

aww man, good job snail555


----------



## Hoepje

Got to 5.1GHz under 80C








http://valid.x86.fr/kr13kw


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoepje*
> 
> Got to 5.1GHz under 80C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/kr13kw


----------



## agentx007

Updated result : http://valid.x86.fr/chgnjh


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Updated result : http://valid.x86.fr/chgnjh


----------



## throckman

Hi! New member, thought I'd apply to join this illustrious club.









http://valid.x86.fr/t0lp4e

Hope I did this correctly...


----------



## Poncho87e

First post was wrong settings in CPU-Z 5.02 on water. Max full load temps at 56c.
http://valid.x86.fr/88c4rg


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *throckman*
> 
> Hi! New member, thought I'd apply to join this illustrious club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/t0lp4e
> 
> Hope I did this correctly...




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poncho87e*
> 
> First post was wrong settings in CPU-Z 5.02 on water. Max full load temps at 56c.
> http://valid.x86.fr/88c4rg


----------



## KnightLion

New to 5Ghz
http://valid.x86.fr/f4jwll


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightLion*
> 
> New to 5Ghz
> http://valid.x86.fr/f4jwll


----------



## KnightLion

Awesome thanks


----------



## Hoepje

UPDATE: http://valid.x86.fr/qtejgs
Won the silicon lottery on this one?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoepje*
> 
> UPDATE: http://valid.x86.fr/qtejgs
> Won the silicon lottery on this one?




















For now.


----------



## lever2stacks

New to 5ghz Dellid with stock cooler.
http://valid.x86.fr/hyxh8j


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> New to 5ghz Dellid with stock cooler.
> http://valid.x86.fr/hyxh8j


----------



## philhalo66

http://valid.x86.fr/6icqvr 5.2 with a ton of voltage. it was stable but just ran too hot (was idling at 65C)

oh and 5.1 because science







http://valid.x86.fr/5z7ue0


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6icqvr 5.2 with a ton of voltage. it was stable but just ran too hot (was idling at 65C)
> 
> oh and 5.1 because science
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/5z7ue0


----------



## redone13

I have a 5.1GHZ overclock but its verified through 8 hours of x264. I am number 10 on this list on OCNs Kaby Lake thread and was curious if it counted:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1621347/kaby-lake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_30


----------



## Dude970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redone13*
> 
> I have a 5.1GHZ overclock but its verified through 8 hours of x264. I am number 10 on this list on OCNs Kaby Lake thread and was curious if it counted:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1621347/kaby-lake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_30


Just run a validation to have it here


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redone13*
> 
> I have a 5.1GHZ overclock but its verified through 8 hours of x264. I am number 10 on this list on OCNs Kaby Lake thread and was curious if it counted:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1621347/kaby-lake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_30


See the very first page of this thread for entry requirements and how to fulfill them.


----------



## redone13

Got it. Thanks gentlemen.


----------



## LimitedSkill

http://valid.x86.fr/b433jq

A bit outdated


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimitedSkill*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/b433jq
> 
> A bit outdated


----------



## knock

I'd like to join this prestigious club https://valid.x86.fr/tmwihp

http://valid.x86.fr/tmwihp


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knock*
> 
> I'd like to join this prestigious club https://valid.x86.fr/tmwihp
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/tmwihp


----------



## knock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Sporting the sig.


----------



## alancsalt

You earned it. A respectable OC.


----------



## Poncho87e

I would like to invite all members of this club over to the 5GHZ OC Club Group on Steam. We should get this steam community growing and help more gamers achieve 5GHZ.

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/5GHZClub


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knock*
> 
> Sporting the sig.


Welcome to the club


----------



## strike105x

Wanted to join in as well







:

http://valid.x86.fr/t2qzeh


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Wanted to join in as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/t2qzeh


----------



## Toutant7910

Looking to become part of the 5GHz Overclock Club would like some guidance to get there safely with out frying my PC
I believe I have done it but never could make it past 2 minutes of the stability test in AMD Over Drive app with out the CPU temp hitting 70c and the VCORE-1 hitting 80c need more info on bios settings and may be cooling suggestions if think needed

MY PC (for more info look at my profileand or message me)
AMD FX 9590 (currently clocked at 4.7GHz)
Corsair Hydro Series H110 with 4x140mm fans
ASUS TUF Sabertooth 990FX R3.0 with 40mm fan blowing on VRM's
Corsair Vengeance Pro Series DDR3 32GB 2400MHz (currently clocked at 2133 MHz)
Corsair Vengeance Airflow RAM cooler
AMD Radeon R7 240GB SSD (Primary Drive)
Seagate HDD/SDD hybrid 1TB x2 for storage
Sapphire Tri-X OC AMD Radeon R9 290 4GB x2 in Crossfire
Creative Labs Sound Blaster Z sound card
EVGA Super Nova 1300 G2 80 plus gold
Corsair Obsidian 750D case with high airflow front panel /3x140mm top/ 140mm rear/ H110 mounted to front LITEON Blu-ray DVD CD
Zalman 6 fan controller
Logitech G510s keyboard
Logitech G500 mouse


----------



## alancsalt

Stability is not a requirement of this thread. It's not a "Stable OC" thread.

It only has to be stable enough to get a validation in your OCN user name. (Instructions on doing that may be found in the very first post of this Club.

If you want to achieve a stable 5GHz OC someone here might be able to help, or maybe also ask in http://www.overclock.net/t/1414604/any-9590-or-9370-overclocking-results/1070 or similar?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Also managed to get a 6Ghz validation, but that was for HwBot (http://valid.x86.fr/dhywxp)









http://valid.x86.fr/ymx7pi = 5200 MHz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Also managed to get a 6Ghz validation, but that was for HwBot (http://valid.x86.fr/esms7p)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ymx7pi = 5200 MHz


Good work.


----------



## webhito

May I join?
7700k unmodified with a D15S ( Toasty )

http://valid.x86.fr/14948h


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> May I join?
> 7700k unmodified with a D15S ( Toasty )
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/14948h


I think you've been around long enough to get in.


----------



## peter2k

looking forward putting something into my sig









http://valid.x86.fr/kaicj6


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peter2k*
> 
> looking forward putting something into my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/kaicj6


----------



## Neokolzia

*goes to validate 5ghz 1 core Ryzen*


----------



## stubass

I7-7700k 6.7GHz core 6.2GHz cache RAM 4000CL14
http://valid.x86.fr/ipdzfw


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I7-7700k 6.7GHz core 6.2GHz cache RAM 4000CL14
> http://valid.x86.fr/ipdzfw


Dude


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I7-7700k 6.7GHz core 6.2GHz cache RAM 4000CL14
> http://valid.x86.fr/ipdzfw
> 
> 
> 
> Dude
Click to expand...

Hey mate... get overclocking


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hey mate... get overclocking


Send over 1680v2 pls


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I7-7700k 6.7GHz core 6.2GHz cache RAM 4000CL14
> http://valid.x86.fr/ipdzfw


Bwahahahaha!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I7-7700k 6.7GHz core 6.2GHz cache RAM 4000CL14
> http://valid.x86.fr/ipdzfw


LN I presume? That's beautiful man!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I7-7700k 6.7GHz core 6.2GHz cache RAM 4000CL14
> http://valid.x86.fr/ipdzfw
> 
> 
> 
> LN I presume? That's beautiful man!
Click to expand...

yes sir.. ln2







cheers man


----------



## The6700KMaster

Can i get in?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The6700KMaster*
> 
> Can i get in?


Yes, if you validate that in your OCN user name as per the instructions in the very first post of this thread, and post the link to that here.


----------



## Tame

Here's my entry








http://valid.x86.fr/3daed6


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tame*
> 
> Here's my entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/3daed6


----------



## ValhallaReject

Here's my validation: http://valid.x86.fr/e5ta4n

That work?


----------



## ValhallaReject

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValhallaReject*
> 
> Here's my validation: http://valid.x86.fr/e5ta4n
> 
> That work?


Here's a better one (5.2GHz w/ 32GB [email protected]): http://valid.x86.fr/1a5fyf


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValhallaReject*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ValhallaReject*
> 
> Here's my validation: http://valid.x86.fr/e5ta4n
> 
> That work?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better one (5.2GHz w/ 32GB [email protected]): http://valid.x86.fr/1a5fyf
Click to expand...


----------



## mraser

Validation - http://valid.x86.fr/yvwrl3


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, see page 1 first post about putting your OCN user name into your validation as you're doing it .... condition of entry.


----------



## mraser

here it is tried changing name several times before...worked today... http://valid.x86.fr/uig8mf


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mraser*
> 
> here it is tried changing name several times before...worked today... http://valid.x86.fr/uig8mf


Glad to see you beat it, but hey, you lost a MHz!


----------



## mraser

Here...I also noticed several glitches...incorrect voltage....not show gpu's.... http://valid.x86.fr/z4vptx


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mraser*
> 
> Here...I also noticed several glitches...incorrect voltage....not show gpu's.... http://valid.x86.fr/z4vptx


Yep, CPUZ does those things to us, more so to AMD for some reason, but as long as you can show those GHz under your member name ..


----------



## Beagle Box

My i7-6700.

http://valid.x86.fr/ky062j


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> My i7-6700.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ky062j
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mraser

Updated - http://valid.x86.fr/qd0mgx


----------



## mraser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mraser*
> 
> Updated - http://valid.x86.fr/qd0mgx


Dammit wrong link...this shows correct voltage....http://valid.x86.fr/8s0hmr


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mraser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mraser*
> 
> Updated - http://valid.x86.fr/qd0mgx
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit wrong link...this shows correct voltage....http://valid.x86.fr/8s0hmr
Click to expand...


----------



## stubass

Update, trying to prep for superPI so tight timings on RAM
http://valid.x86.fr/zpzv3x


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Update, trying to prep for superPI so tight timings on RAM
> http://valid.x86.fr/zpzv3x


----------



## stubass

Hey Salty, just wondering why have other clubs when you and Ginger are the only ones updating??? The others never do!!!


----------



## alancsalt

A serious answer to a not necessarily serious question?









It's a slow ball to start rolling, the no-update problem. Firstly you need to try to contact the nominal OP to see what the issue is for them. Sometimes it is due to life events that cause a temporary lapse. Sometimes members just cease activity. They need to have ceased action for awhile (months?) before Enterprise (for example) would contemplate intervention. Even then someone has to be found willing to take on the OP role, and technically, that person has to be approved by an EDITOR of section before the OP can be transferred. If there is no Editor for a section, then a Forum Manager or similar needs to approve. (Sometimes an OP will be unwilling to relinquish a thread, having feelings of "ownership". Even more frustrating if they still cannot be bothered updating, despite efforts to get them to. When that happens it can be very difficult to alter the situation.)

If the OP is active but does not update, then members would need to make it known that they would like lists updated. If there are no complaints - nothing is wrong. If no satisfaction can be gained there, then and only thencan you begin a dialogue with senior management to see if a solution can be found with their help.


----------



## caenlen

Personally, I think this thread should be disbanded 90+% of 7700k's hit 5ghz now on air, we have reached a no longer relevant point. thoughts? (puts on bullet proof armor for the incoming flac cannons)


----------



## alancsalt

You could unsubscribe and just not look at it. (Thinks about 4GHz Club.) Perhaps the 6GHz Club might suit?









The 4GHz Club introduced a rule that 4GHz stock doesn't qualify. It has to be an overclock to 4GHz or more. If there is a chip that does 5GHz stock, I would introduce a similar rule.

Meanwhile, try to ignore those 7700K clocks, and, I presume, the AMD AM3+ clocks....

It isn't a 5GHz limit either, it is anything from there up, and isn't it the top clocks that get the kudos?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You could unsubscribe and just not look at it. (Thinks about 4GHz Club.) Perhaps the 6GHz Club might suit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 4GHz Club introduced a rule that 4GHz stock doesn't qualify. It has to be an overclock to 4GHz or more. If there is a chip that does 5GHz stock, I would introduce a similar rule.
> 
> Meanwhile, try to ignore those 7700K clocks, and, I presume, the AMD AM3+ clocks....
> 
> It isn't a 5GHz limit either, it is anything from there up, and isn't it the top clocks that get the kudos?


lol I am just in a trolly mood tonight no worries mate xD


----------



## alancsalt

I'm just too sirius ...


----------



## stubass

Detailed reply salty lol... im not concerned about updating, just wondered if you knew why... not too worry


----------



## alancsalt

As long as no one is concerned no problem is perceived.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Not a big change but just tweaked my old 3770K a little and got over the line at 1.4V as opposed to 1.44V. Actually, I was able to validate at 1.38V as well, but not with the 100.12 BCLK required so it validated at the dreaded 4999MHz.

So after ~5 years of running 5GHz @1.44V (most of the time - recent rebuild I dropped back to 4.8 just for some power savings as I'm stable at that speed with only 1.28V)... it's not just as good... it's gotten a little better!









Might have to try a suicide run of [email protected] one of these days for giggles.

http://valid.x86.fr/lyatim


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Not a big change but just tweaked my old 3770K a little and got over the line at 1.4V as opposed to 1.44V. Actually, I was able to validate at 1.38V as well, but not with the 100.12 BCLK required so it validated at the dreaded 4999MHz.
> 
> So after ~5 years of running 5GHz @1.44V (most of the time - recent rebuild I dropped back to 4.8 just for some power savings as I'm stable at that speed with only 1.28V)... it's not just as good... it's gotten a little better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to try a suicide run of [email protected] one of these days for giggles.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/lyatim


----------



## Skyl3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Personally, I think this thread should be disbanded 90+% of 7700k's hit 5ghz now on air, we have reached a no longer relevant point. thoughts? (puts on bullet proof armor for the incoming flac cannons)


I too think that in general 5GHz isn't too high of a bar to hit. Mostly what I find interesting here is the top 5%-10% of clocks. The ones where either a LOT was squeezed out of watercooling or air cooling or the ones where someone really raised the bar with DICE or LN2.

I wouldn't say this club is obsolete or anything, just that it doesn't immediately mean a whole lot to have the 5GHz banner in your signature. Personally, I really liked the concept of the +1 and +2 GHz club or even perhaps even a 50% club would be cool too. Getting any old 8350 to validate at 5GHz isn't particularly impressive on its own. But 6GHz+, at least to my mind, is worth noticing. Makes me a little sad that the +1 and +2 GHz clubs don't seem to be being updated any longer.

(I know this wasn't intended somewhat jokingly, but still an interesting point)


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Well, you guys have a point - however consider the fact that this thread is 7 (+) years old so... even if you were to say "anything less than 6GHz is meaningless" - that too is only valid temporarily.

Depending on how well thread-optimized software becomes in the next 7 years - it's quite likely that a 40 core CPU becomes the norm and anything over 2-3GHz is considered pointless or physically impossible even. On the other hand, knowing marketing and psychology... it's probably even more likely that we'll have a retail SKU that does 7GHz stock on an 8nm chip and people will say "anything less than 8.5GHz is a meaningless."

Regardless I do agree with Skyl3r's second point as the +1GHz and +2Ghz threads being especially meaningful.

On my Haswell Xeon I'll be lucky if I can get to 4.5GHz (a +1 in that case) - although I have a good chip and I'm hopeful since I'm 4Ghz stable at 0.89V - but with 6 Haswell cores the heat becomes an issue quickly!

Probably the best idea if you wanted truly timeless threads (if there even is such a thing) would be to have percentage tags...
50%/75%/100% OCs are pretty big milestones... I got my IB i7 over 5 for the tag... but I was happy at 4.5, 4.75, and 4.9 as well - since those were the +1GHz (non-turbo), 50% (non-turbo) and +1GHz (turbo) marks.

Wish I could have gotten to 5.85 for a full 50% turbo OC but that takes one heck of a rare bin on a 3770K (at least without sub-ambient cooling).


----------



## ginger_nuts

Are 100% OC milestones ?

Even with my limited knowledge and skills, 100% OC on a E2140 is nothing special.

I think any OC is a milestone to a person when it actually means something. If you have a Kabylake chip and find that 5Ghz is easy, go higher, and post here and / or over on the 4Ghz Club as well. The first post tells ya these clubs are intended for maximum OC.

No stability required.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Are 100% OC milestones ?
> 
> Even with my limited knowledge and skills, 100% OC on a E2140 is nothing special.
> 
> I think any OC is a milestone to a person when it actually means something. If you have a Kabylake chip and find that 5Ghz is easy, go higher, and post here and / or over on the 4Ghz Club as well. The first post tells ya these clubs are intended for maximum OC.
> 
> No stability required.


As I said, depends on the chip... 100% may be nothing special on an E2140, but other than a few samples on LN2 - it's a pretty big deal on IB and for a Kaby it would be impossible. Well, I guess maybe too early to say "impossible" but it's a pretty safe guess that 9GHz will be impossible even with a one-in-a-million binning and sub-zero cooling.


----------



## Freakydude

here is my validation http://valid.x86.fr/2j40f0


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakydude*
> 
> here is my validation http://valid.x86.fr/2j40f0


----------



## narutonic

Hi!
Here is mine: http://valid.x86.fr/cv76a5


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narutonic*
> 
> Hi!
> Here is mine: http://valid.x86.fr/cv76a5


----------



## cdnGhost

After a bit of messing around here is my validation for a solid 5.1ghz
Validation


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> After a bit of messing around here is my validation for a solid 5.1ghz
> Validation


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Should be under i5 not i7


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be under i5 not i7
Click to expand...

Thank you sir.


----------



## MrFox

Intel Core i7 7700K @ 5212.69 MHz - http://valid.x86.fr/ab07ft

Intel Core i7 6700K @ 5001.2 MHz - http://valid.x86.fr/4fh63v


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Intel Core i7 7700K @ 5212.69 MHz - http://valid.x86.fr/ab07ft
> 
> Intel Core i7 6700K @ 5001.2 MHz - http://valid.x86.fr/4fh63v


----------



## MrFox

Intel Core i7 @ 5306.47 MHz - https://valid.x86.fr/gl1wcb


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Intel Core i7 @ 5306.47 MHz - https://valid.x86.fr/gl1wcb


----------



## n1kobg

Hi guys, I OC since maybe 8-10 years. I recently got my 7600k Heres my results
http://valid.x86.fr/5p22eu

I had 2500k which also hit 5200mhz but it wasnt stable and voltage was 1.620 & temps were above 90C







Kaby Lake is stable 5200k with my 2666mhz stick of RAM on 3200mhz. If someone have similar CPU I would like to see thair settings I struggle to maintain stable 5,3ghz. on 1 core on 5.2 and 3 on 5.3 or 5.4 yes but not all cores


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1kobg*
> 
> Hi guys, I OC since maybe 8-10 years. I recently got my 7600k Heres my results
> http://valid.x86.fr/5p22eu
> 
> I had 2500k which also hit 5200mhz but it wasnt stable and voltage was 1.620 & temps were above 90C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaby Lake is stable 5200k with my 2666mhz stick of RAM on 3200mhz. If someone have similar CPU I would like to see thair settings I struggle to maintain stable 5,3ghz. on 1 core on 5.2 and 3 on 5.3 or 5.4 yes but not all cores


----------



## bloodhawk

Intel Core i7 7700K @ 5303.87 MHz - http://valid.x86.fr/wdxhbq

Intel Core i7 6700K @ 5001.2 MHz - http://valid.x86.fr/fkm9j3

Not sure if the 6700k validation will be accepted or not, but it was done quite a while back on my other laptop with the PC name being different.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodhawk*
> 
> Intel Core i7 7700K @ 5303.87 MHz - http://valid.x86.fr/wdxhbq




























Quote:


> Intel Core i7 6700K @ 5001.2 MHz - http://valid.x86.fr/fkm9j3
> 
> Not sure if the 6700k validation will be accepted or not, but it was done quite a while back on my other laptop with the PC name being different.


Submissions must be in OCN member name. See first page of thread for conditions of entry.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Still working on dialing everything in... more MHz to go on this one (and haven't delidded yet so thermals are bad ATM).

7700K @ 5.0 : https://valid.x86.fr/8w6fx3


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Still working on dialing everything in... more MHz to go on this one (and haven't delidded yet so thermals are bad ATM).
> 
> 7700K @ 5.0 : https://valid.x86.fr/8w6fx3




























But I expect much more of you.


----------



## bolc

X5450 @ 5.028 Ghz, more 5 Ghz from Xeon 771 to follow...
http://valid.x86.fr/y92fbk
http://hwbot.org/submission/3534957_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5450_5028.58_mhz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> X5450 @ 5.028 Ghz, more 5 Ghz from Xeon 771 to follow...
> http://valid.x86.fr/y92fbk
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3534957_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5450_5028.58_mhz


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I expect much more of you.


Well, can't go further (on air after all) but I expect even more once it's under water!

5.3GHz @ 1.392V - nothing to complain about there. No way I'd try to stress it with this cooler... but it validates fine.

https://valid.x86.fr/5cncp6


----------



## alancsalt

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I expect much more of you.
Click to expand...





Well, can't go further (on air after all) but I expect even more once it's under water!

5.3GHz @ 1.392V - nothing to complain about there. No way I'd try to stress it with this cooler... but it validates fine.

https://valid.x86.fr/5cncp6

















That's it!


----------



## clubbin09

Intel Core i7 7700K @ 5250.8 MHz https://valid.x86.fr/n0iwfh


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> Intel Core i7 7700K @ 5250.8 MHz https://valid.x86.fr/n0iwfh


----------



## vmlinuzz

7600K @ 5100 MHz w/ NH-D15 Delid https://valid.x86.fr/dvj7wv


----------



## bolc

:hello:
http://hwbot.org/submission/3544446_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5470_5259.07_mhz
http://valid.x86.fr/3beyzu
http://hwbot.org/submission/3544046_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5460_5203.21_mhz
http://valid.x86.fr/86n5p5
http://hwbot.org/submission/3544041_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5450_5082.06_mhz
http://valid.x86.fr/y1nz85
http://hwbot.org/submission/3534957_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5450_5028.58_mhz
http://valid.x86.fr/y92fbk


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmlinuzz*
> 
> 7600K @ 5100 MHz w/ NH-D15 Delid https://valid.x86.fr/dvj7wv


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> :hello:
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3544446_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5470_5259.07_mhz
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3544046_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5460_5203.21_mhz
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3544041_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5450_5082.06_mhz
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3534957_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5450_5028.58_mhz


Submissions should be CPUZ links in your OCN member name. Please check out the very first post of this thread for conditions of entries.


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Submissions should be CPUZ links in your OCN member name. Please
> check out the very first post of this thread for conditions of entries.


sorry, my bad.
links updated


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> :hello:
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3544446_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5470_5259.07_mhz
> http://valid.x86.fr/3beyzu
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3544046_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5460_5203.21_mhz
> http://valid.x86.fr/86n5p5
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3544041_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5450_5082.06_mhz
> http://valid.x86.fr/y1nz85
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3534957_bolc_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5450_5028.58_mhz
> http://valid.x86.fr/y92fbk


http://valid.x86.fr/3beyzu has no user name.


http://valid.x86.fr/86n5p5
http://valid.x86.fr/y1nz85
http://valid.x86.fr/y92fbk


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> has no user name.
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/86n5p5
> http://valid.x86.fr/y1nz85
> http://valid.x86.fr/y92fbk


here you go








http://valid.x86.fr/an3d2p
and thanks for showing this to me, I was not getting the highest freq cpu core, now I understand why !!!


----------



## alancsalt

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bolc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> has no user name.
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/86n5p5
> http://valid.x86.fr/y1nz85
> http://valid.x86.fr/y92fbk
Click to expand...





here you go








http://valid.x86.fr/an3d2p
and thanks for showing this to me, I was not getting the highest freq cpu core, now I understand why !!!

























Quite low volts. What cooling are you using?


----------



## bolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite low volts. What cooling are you using?


the voltage is the Vid







(that s what cpu-z 1.78 or 79 gives in XP SP2







)
I use a EK XTX 360 6 x 120 push pull








check the hwbot submissions, I have pictures attached


----------



## fast_fate

one valid submission....

6700K @ 5004.9 - http://valid.x86.fr/psx8aj



and one maybe not so valid - fair run just no internet, and lost the file to validate later









3960X @ 5224.8



Alternatively this 5150 MHz run for the 3960X is validated, but has unchecked banner.
Can someone explain why unchecked is displayed instead of validated ??.

http://valid.x86.fr/m0aypr


----------



## alancsalt

Aug 17, 2015 - When this mode is disabled, CPU-Z will make a validation after 3 seconds instead of instantly.... use Extreme OC setting the CPU-Z validation says "unchecked" top right. Says must be "manually checked", but HWbot still accepts them. Therefore, so do I. - http://hwbot.org/newsflash/3002_new_cpu_z_1.73_released_new_validator_website_old_validations_invalid/


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> one valid submission....
> 
> 6700K @ 5004.9 - http://valid.x86.fr/psx8aj
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




























Quote:


> and one maybe not so valid - fair run just no internet, and lost the file to validate later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3960X @ 5224.8
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Quote:


> Alternatively this 5150 MHz run for the 3960X is validated, but has unchecked banner.
> Can someone explain why unchecked is displayed instead of validated ??.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/m0aypr
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jimmo

https://valid.x86.fr/dggbjs


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/dggbjs


I think this wins the "close but no cigar" award for closest but not quite... still impressive though.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I think this wins the "close but no cigar" award for closest but not quite... still impressive though.


First time to overclock this high but I'll be back.....


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> First time to overclock this high but I'll be back.....


It really is an impressive clock... I felt so bad when it missed by so little. Intel clocks this high are hard to get... maybe was just a momentary clock flutter... could try again and watch to see if it jumps up to 5ghz or slightly over.... another thing I've heard recommended is to add 1 mhz more to the base clock... I noticed yours is set at 199.99 probably says 200 in bios so put it at 201... may work that way.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/dggbjs


Sorry, not the almost 5GHz Club. It has to be on or over. You're so close.


----------



## Jimmo

https://valid.x86.fr/7td010


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/7td010


----------



## Jimmo

Cheers!


----------



## alancsalt

Utilizing liquid helium at -250° Celsius, at a Computex X299 OC gathering, a team of half a dozen of the world's top enthusiasts including the company's own senior overclocker, HiCookie was able to push Intel's Core i7-7740K CPU to *7,500MHz* (multiplier of 75 and a bus speed of 100MHz) on a Gigabyte X299-SOC Champion motherboard. A 16GB kit of Corsair Vengeance LPX 4,333MHz memory was also used, as was a Corsair AX 1500i power supply.

https://valid.x86.fr/jb3luq


----------



## ozlay

https://valid.x86.fr/430ja9


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/430ja9




























But, could do better?


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> But, could do better?


Indeed but it also needs a delid


----------



## agentx007

Pentium D 915 @ 5,15GHz : http://valid.x86.fr/y5ssq7 (Air cooled)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Pentium D 915 @ 5,15GHz : http://valid.x86.fr/y5ssq7 (Air cooled)


----------



## mamuf

i5-7600K delid cooled with NH-D15S https://valid.x86.fr/klbtte


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamuf*
> 
> i5-7600K delid cooled with NH-D15S https://valid.x86.fr/klbtte


----------



## DR4G00N

Update.

Celeron D 347 is back in a new board, the P5E3 Deluxe with the P5E3 Premium bios on it.
This thing just keeps going and going.

5.378GHz @ 1.6V on air cooling.

http://valid.x86.fr/4svw5m


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Update.
> 
> Celeron D 347 is back in a new board, the P5E3 Deluxe with the P5E3 Premium bios on it.
> This thing just keeps going and going.
> 
> 5.378GHz @ 1.6V on air cooling.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4svw5m


----------



## oobymach

Broke 5ghz with my 8370



https://valid.x86.fr/5w9gae


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oobymach*
> 
> Broke 5ghz with my 8370
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/5w9gae


We ask for a validation in your OCN user name. There are instructions in the very first post of this thread on how to do that. Hope to see you back soon.


----------



## oobymach

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> We ask for a validation in your OCN user name. There are instructions in the very first post of this thread on how to do that. Hope to see you back soon.


I followed the instructions to the letter, this is the link it spits out.
http://valid.x86.fr/5w9gae

I'm logged into cpu-z, it still says anonymous no matter what I do, tried logging out and back in, same, even rebooted and re-took the validation, uninstalled and re-installed, it doesn't say my name, nothing works, here's the program running with the validation in the background, it's the best I can do.


----------



## alancsalt

Did you go back and read the first post of this thread, which tells you how? http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club



(When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)

If you do this, you get a validation with your name in it, like this:

http://valid.x86.fr/mm83rx


----------



## oobymach

I think I got it sorted, how's this?

https://valid.x86.fr/he5by6

Firefox was the issue.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oobymach*
> 
> I think I got it sorted, how's this?
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/he5by6
> 
> Firefox was the issue.


----------



## MaxDoubt

6600k Delided 5Ghz https://valid.x86.fr/yxg74x


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxDoubt*
> 
> 6600k Delided 5Ghz https://valid.x86.fr/yxg74x


----------



## MCGeneticK

Hey,
6700k, delidded: https://valid.x86.fr/84c2p1


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCGeneticK*
> 
> Hey,
> 6700k, delidded: https://valid.x86.fr/84c2p1


----------



## jpm888

7600K non-delid
https://valid.x86.fr/d23ez5


----------



## Menta

https://valid.x86.fr/30snu4


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm888*
> 
> 7600K non-delid
> https://valid.x86.fr/d23ez5




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/30snu4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jimmo

Update - https://valid.x86.fr/2emtt9


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Update - https://valid.x86.fr/2emtt9


----------



## ShamaaniS

i7 2700K @ 5GHz 1.52V

https://valid.x86.fr/g84zv5


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamaaniS*
> 
> i7 2700K @ 5GHz 1.52V
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/g84zv5


----------



## mattliston

fresh from the FX6300 currently housed in the crosshair

https://valid.x86.fr/h5yifl


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> fresh from the FX6300 currently housed in the crosshair
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/h5yifl


----------



## Mr.Cigar

7700k @5.1 with XMP
https://valid.x86.fr/w8svbc


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> 7700k @5.1 with XMP
> https://valid.x86.fr/w8svbc


----------



## NoGuru

Hi Alan


----------



## kava2126

6700k @5.1GHz
https://valid.x86.fr/jr0rxh


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Hi Alan


Hi NoG, been a while.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kava2126*
> 
> 6700k @5.1GHz
> https://valid.x86.fr/jr0rxh


----------



## kava2126

Update:

6700k @5201.1MHz
https://valid.x86.fr/k4fqah


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kava2126*
> 
> Update:
> 
> 6700k @5201.1MHz
> https://valid.x86.fr/k4fqah


----------



## cgull

3970x @ 5098
https://valid.x86.fr/93armm


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> 3970x @ 5098
> https://valid.x86.fr/93armm


----------



## cgull

cheers , big ears







..gonna try x58 soon


----------



## Cooked CPU

https://valid.x86.fr/bqly1z

Very rough OC with about 2 min work on volts etc


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooked CPU*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/bqly1z
> 
> Very rough OC with about 2 min work on volts etc


----------



## mattliston

matter of time once receiving a new 8320e

https://valid.x86.fr/c50hmw


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> matter of time once receiving a new 8320e
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/c50hmw


----------



## cracker666

And counting

https://valid.x86.fr/iqhwt0


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cracker666*
> 
> And counting
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/iqhwt0


----------



## Makki

Small step for overclockers, but big step for my rock. Updating









https://valid.x86.fr/yfucr9


----------



## audiotest

I'd say too less i5 6400s on the list









here's one:

https://valid.x86.fr/dtjpfu


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> Small step for overclockers, but big step for my rock. Updating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/yfucr9




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> I'd say too less i5 6400s on the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's one:
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/dtjpfu


----------



## Pyounpy-2

Using 7700K @5.5GHz

https://valid.x86.fr/vx06k7


----------



## alancsalt

Pyounpy-2, you managed to mispell that (pyonpy-2 instead) for your validation, and could you possibly redo that with the same spelling as yr member name?


----------



## Pyounpy-2

Thank you, I corrected the spelling.

https://valid.x86.fr/4cbwtm


----------



## GHADthc

Had to sell my other computer at the start of the year, unfortunately (5820K @ 4.5GHz GTX 1080 @ 2100Mhz).

Started slowly piecing together a PC out of second-hand parts, and randomly hit 5GHz on this 2600K with an old H80.

I've been so unlucky with the silicon lottery over the years, and just randomly get some old parts off of friends and hit a milestone I'd strived for years to hit (wasted a lot of money on X58, Z77, Z87, X79, X99...wish I had of just bought sandy back in the day..)

https://valid.x86.fr/ru197i


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyounpy-2*
> 
> Thank you, I corrected the spelling.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/4cbwtm



























Good effort!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Had to sell my other computer at the start of the year, unfortunately (5820K @ 4.5GHz GTX 1080 @ 2100Mhz).
> 
> Started slowly piecing together a PC out of second-hand parts, and randomly hit 5GHz on this 2600K with an old H80.
> 
> I've been so unlucky with the silicon lottery over the years, and just randomly get some old parts off of friends and hit a milestone I'd strived for years to hit (wasted a lot of money on X58, Z77, Z87, X79, X99...wish I had of just bought sandy back in the day..)
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/ru197i


----------



## Pyounpy-2

Thnk you for the accept, and I would like to update my result which was obtained by using my another PC.

https://valid.x86.fr/hv16u9








*5 GHz Overclock Club*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyounpy-2*
> 
> Thnk you for the accept, and I would like to update my result which was obtained by using my another PC.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/hv16u9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5 GHz Overclock Club*


----------



## GHADthc

Thanks for the accept!


----------



## DR4G00N

My new 4770K on water.

5.1GHz @ 1.385V

https://valid.x86.fr/6eaigg


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> My new 4770K on water.
> 
> 5.1GHz @ 1.385V
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/6eaigg


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I am submitting my first ever 5ghz Chip (Quite excited actually)









https://valid.x86.fr/ykdheg

5004.9 mhz (And still have some testing to do.

1.264 Core V (Bus @ 100)

TCO


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I am submitting my first ever 5ghz Chip (Quite excited actually)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/ykdheg
> 
> 5004.9 mhz (And still have some testing to do.
> 
> 1.264 Core V (Bus @ 100)
> 
> TCO


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Alright bossman, update it once more. I am done. I cannot boot into 5.3ghz without changing all kinds of things, so we are out there. I have a good 5.2GHz boot. Check it out.

Validation

https://valid.x86.fr/li3lla

5201.25 @ 1.296

Not bad for a Rookie overclocker I suppose









TCO

EDIT: Though I see someone modded the Bus to 101 just to get the extra 50mhz









I might be back.....

EDIT: Ok yea, Ill just stick to what I got there, the BUS idea didn't go so well....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Alright bossman, update it once more. I am done. I cannot boot into 5.3ghz without changing all kinds of things, so we are out there. I have a good 5.2GHz boot. Check it out.
> 
> Validation
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/li3lla
> 
> 5201.25 @ 1.296
> 
> Not bad for a Rookie overclocker I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> EDIT: Though I see someone modded the Bus to 101 just to get the extra 50mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be back.....
> 
> EDIT: Ok yea, Ill just stick to what I got there, the BUS idea didn't go so well....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Remarc

add me too pls)
http://valid.x86.fr/s7ysmb
http://valid.x86.fr/1id9xd
http://valid.x86.fr/s48ly6
http://valid.x86.fr/bczqzq
http://valid.x86.fr/11dygx


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remarc*
> 
> add me too pls)
> http://valid.x86.fr/s7ysmb
> http://valid.x86.fr/1id9xd
> http://valid.x86.fr/s48ly6
> http://valid.x86.fr/bczqzq
> http://valid.x86.fr/11dygx


----------



## Scimitar

My cpuz validation score
https://valid.x86.fr/60pe8x


----------



## alancsalt

Validation needs to be in your OCN user name. See the very first post of this thread for instructions on how to do that.


----------



## Scimitar

https://valid.x86.fr/au4i3u

My 5ghz oc!! - Scimitar


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scimitar*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/au4i3u
> 
> My 5ghz oc!! - Scimitar


----------



## Scimitar

Thanks, Alancsalt!


----------



## DR4G00N

Update.

4770K w/ dice

5700MHz 1.5V

https://valid.x86.fr/kfcyji


----------



## The Pook

i5 4690K @ 5013mhz

Guess this doesn't count because I don't have it validated ... but:


http://imgur.com/EDSEVO3


The 8320 is long gone so can't validate, no biggie if you can't add it









*edit*

I'm an idiot, my 4690K is already on there.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Update.
> 
> 4770K w/ dice
> 
> 5700MHz 1.5V
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/kfcyji




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> i5 4690K @ 5013mhz
> 
> Guess this doesn't count because I don't have it validated ... but:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/EDSEVO3
> 
> 
> The 8320 is long gone so can't validate, no biggie if you can't add it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit*
> 
> I'm an idiot, my 4690K is already on there.


----------



## DR4G00N

Update again. Remounted the pot with GC-Extreme on die and IHS, works much better.









5900MHz Core @ 1.55V/ 5400MHz Uncore @ 1.45V

https://valid.x86.fr/86im37


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Update again. Remounted the pot with GC-Extreme on die and IHS, works much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5900MHz Core @ 1.55V/ 5400MHz Uncore @ 1.45V
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/86im37
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















You need to beat 6099.77 MHz to move up.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to beat 6099.77 MHz to move up.


That'd be a piece of cake if I had LN2.


----------



## kava2126

Bought a couple random CPU's with motherboards and got lucky with both of them. Here you go:

Xeon X5660 @5140.66MHz
https://valid.x86.fr/8811c2

FX-8320 @5242.32MHz
https://valid.x86.fr/uph5dk


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kava2126*
> 
> Bought a couple random CPU's with motherboards and got lucky with both of them. Here you go:
> 
> Xeon X5660 @5140.66MHz
> https://valid.x86.fr/8811c2
> 
> FX-8320 @5242.32MHz
> https://valid.x86.fr/uph5dk


----------



## Barnio666

Here is mine


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barnio666*
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/h79n39




























CPUZ banners didn't used to link correctly on this site, but obviously they do now.


----------



## DR4G00N

One of dhenzjhen's old 7GHz LN2 binned Celeron D 352's.

Testing on water. 5039.43 MHz @ 1.45V
https://valid.x86.fr/562j8y


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> One of dhenzjhen's old 7GHz LN2 binned Celeron D 352's.
> 
> Testing on water. 5039.43 MHz @ 1.45V
> https://valid.x86.fr/562j8y




























@stubass Made me think of that Celeron 347. 7GHz . Just dreamin'


----------



## Agalpaf

I lost the lottery with my 7600k








https://valid.x86.fr/hv6ag8


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agalpaf*
> 
> I lost the lottery with my 7600k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/hv6ag8


Not fantastic, but I wouldn't call that _losing_ the lottery... more like even money.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agalpaf*
> 
> I lost the lottery with my 7600k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/hv6ag8


----------



## Agalpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Not fantastic, but I wouldn't call that _losing_ the lottery... more like even money.


True, It's still a fantastic processor, but you know, that little twinge of heartache as you type in 1.4v ...


----------



## jpm888

https://valid.x86.fr/9qbfhw
[email protected] 1.3v


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm888*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/9qbfhw
> [email protected] 1.3v


----------



## Knoxx29

Link Validation

https://valid.x86.fr/z11u16


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Link Validation
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/z11u16
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Knoxx29

Waiting for winter to try 6.0GHz+


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Waiting for winter to try 6.0GHz+


Getting into LN2?









My X5687 did 5.1GHz @ 1.5V and needed 1.86V for barely 6GHz with dry ice. Mind that is also using the best X58 mobo, the X58A-OC. Just sayin'


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Getting into LN2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My X5687 did 5.1GHz @ 1.5V and needed 1.86V for barely 6GHz with dry ice. Mind that is also using the best X58 mobo, the X58A-OC. Just sayin'


I will give it a try at -2c to see how far i can push it


----------



## kava2126

My new AMD FX-6300 at 5244.52MHz:
https://valid.x86.fr/3kjwbw


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kava2126*
> 
> My new AMD FX-6300 at 5244.52MHz:
> https://valid.x86.fr/3kjwbw


Why not are the cores activated?

My X5690 hit 5.4GHz+ without HT but for me it is pointless and maybe with just one core activated it could go beyond that, but once again no HT and not all cores activated it is pointless, push that FX-6300 with all cores running.


----------



## kava2126

I was competing in the RoG Team Comp, didn't realize I hadn't changed it back to all cores. Reason I had them all turned off was due to the fact my mobo is limited to 1.65v so wanted to squeeze every last MHz I could for the team. Here's the new validation with all 6 cores, my bad!
https://valid.x86.fr/ms8np6

Since yours is an Intel chip, why not have the HT enabled? Seems pointless to me not having all cores and threads active if they are available... LOL you even stated not having HT active is pointless.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kava2126*
> 
> Since yours is an Intel chip, why not have the HT enabled? Seems pointless to me not having all cores and threads active if they are available... LOL you even stated not having HT active is pointless.


You misunderstood my point but i don't blame you because as you can see i am not a native English speaker and that's why sometimes what i write it's not clearly understandable

Btw, when i said that my X5690 hit 5.4GHz+ without HT that was just a simple test i did too see how far i could push it without but i never validated that Overclock because as i said it's pointless, so far all Overclock i have validated were/ are with HT and all cores activated.

I hope you get what i mean


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kava2126*
> 
> My new AMD FX-6300 at 5244.52MHz:
> https://valid.x86.fr/3kjwbw




























What HWBot accepts is accepted here.


----------



## Artah

New one. 5.1GHz 7900X

https://valid.x86.fr/jlvz7q


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> New one. 5.1GHz 7900X
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/jlvz7q




























First Socket 2066 i9 on the board.


----------



## DR4G00N

My terrible FX 8300 is still terrible with only two cores.

https://valid.x86.fr/309pf2


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> My terrible FX 8300 is still terrible with only two cores.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/309pf2


----------



## Agalpaf

Aww yiss, bought a new 7600k to keep playing with the lottery

https://valid.x86.fr/9chd3e


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agalpaf*
> 
> Aww yiss, bought a new 7600k to keep playing with the lottery
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/9chd3e


I know you'll probably think this a bit picky, but your member name is Agalpaf and in your validation the l is in the wrong place - Algapaf

Could you possibly rerun that?


----------



## Agalpaf

Not an issue at all









https://valid.x86.fr/rnar1n


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agalpaf*
> 
> Not an issue at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/rnar1n


----------



## Pyounpy-2

I tried to use 7740X.

https://valid.x86.fr/sm31k9


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyounpy-2*
> 
> I tried to use 7740X.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/sm31k9


----------



## JCOC

Will this work?

https://valid.x86.fr/rmyhlh

https://valid.x86.fr/rmyhlh


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> Will this work?
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/rmyhlh
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/rmyhlh


Afraid not. The validation needs to be in your OCN member name. On the very first page of this thread is an explanation on how to do that.


----------



## Agalpaf

Survives a 30 minute ibt, but nothing more.
I have met a brick wall.

https://valid.x86.fr/i63y2r


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agalpaf*
> 
> Survives a 30 minute ibt, but nothing more.
> I have met a brick wall.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/i63y2r




























Gets you to the top of your list though.


----------



## condrutz85

+1

Put me on the list









https://valid.x86.fr/wq4brn

Sorry, is now modified accordingly.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *condrutz85*
> 
> +1
> 
> Put me on the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/m321ut


(When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. *Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.*


----------



## JCOC

Finally. Lol

https://valid.x86.fr/p3d6pq


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> Finally. Lol
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/p3d6pq
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Quozzo

Not sure if you can accept this

https://valid.x86.fr/14asys

I don't really want to push it any further on an AIO.

Boom! Hit validate at the right time XD


----------



## j-s-w

https://valid.x86.fr/3cbw6x


----------



## The Pook

Has more in it, but waiting for my delid kit to come in before I try anything more.









i7 7700K @ 5001.2mhz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quozzo*
> 
> Not sure if you can accept this
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/14asys
> 
> I don't really want to push it any further on an AIO.
> 
> Boom! Hit validate at the right time XD




























Got an appointment... back in two or three hours for the others.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j-s-w*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/3cbw6x




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Has more in it, but waiting for my delid kit to come in before I try anything more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 7700K @ 5001.2mhz


----------



## condrutz85

Sorry, is now modified accordingly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *condrutz85*
> 
> +1
> 
> Put me on the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/wq4brn


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *condrutz85*
> 
> Sorry, is now modified accordingly.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *condrutz85*
> 
> +1
> 
> Put me on the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/wq4brn
Click to expand...


----------



## JCOC

Another one. Lol

https://valid.x86.fr/1hybys


----------



## Evanlet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> Another one. Lol
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/1hybys


1.65v???


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanlet*
> 
> 1.65v???


Yes but the idle temp was 40°C. Why did you cringe a little? Lol


----------



## Evanlet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> Yes but the idle temp was 40°C. Why did you cringe a little? Lol


40c Idle temp????
Jesus that's only 15c under my load temp on my 8700k which is OC'd to 4.9GHz @ 1.36v


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanlet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> Another one. Lol
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/1hybys
> 
> 
> 
> 1.65v???
Click to expand...

If that surprises you, what about http://valid.canardpc.com/2544428

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> Another one. Lol
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/1hybys


----------



## Evanlet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If that surprises you, what about http://valid.canardpc.com/2544428


At 6.15ghz, I'm rather impressed if it's actually at stable oc.


----------



## Evanlet

https://valid.x86.fr/wj2a75


----------



## alancsalt

As if any of the top scores are stable. It is not a requirement.

Same rules as HWBot, only has to be stable enough to validate.

Stable Overclock threads do exist, if that is your grail.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanlet*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/wj2a75




























First one of those. The bare mininimum...


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanlet*
> 
> 40c Idle temp????
> Jesus that's only 15c under my load temp on my 8700k which is OC'd to 4.9GHz @ 1.36v


5.0GHz is the new 4.0GHz. and 1.65V is nothing in the OC world. I mean check out @alancsalt's score that he posted. Now that is nasty. Lol


----------



## JCOC

@Evanlet Here are some benchmarks at 5.3GHz.

*XTU Score:*


*SuperPI 32M and 1M Scores:*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evanlet*
> 
> 40c Idle temp????
> Jesus that's only 15c under my load temp on my 8700k which is OC'd to 4.9GHz @ 1.36v
> 
> 
> 
> 5.0GHz is the new 4.0GHz. and 1.65V is nothing in the OC world. I mean check out @alancsalt's score that he posted. Now that is nasty. Lol
Click to expand...

Hey, that wasn't mine - it was HobieCat's









I think this is my best one - https://valid.x86.fr/1942297


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Hey, that wasn't mine - it was HobieCat's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is my best one - https://valid.x86.fr/1942297


Whoops my bad. 5.6GHz at 1.528V is pretty gnarly though


----------



## Agalpaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanlet*
> 
> At 6.15ghz, I'm rather impressed if it's actually at stable oc.


Not looking for stability in my case tbh.
Got a throwaway and am just pushing it as far as I can, all I want is enough stability to validate.


----------



## Pyounpy-2

I have replaced the CPU. Here, I used 7900X.

https://valid.x86.fr/mapq4u


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyounpy-2*
> 
> I have replaced the CPU. Here, I used 7900X.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/mapq4u




























How many volts was it really, Number One?


----------



## Pyounpy-2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> How many volts was it really, Number One?


Thank you, Core voltage was 1.40V. For 24/7 use, I use it 1.28V @5GHz now.


----------



## Knoxx29

https://valid.x86.fr/bar9t3


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/bar9t3




















Bit of improvement.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of improvement.


Better than nothing


----------



## alancsalt

I'm not knocking it. I know the struggle.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/bar9t3


1.693 Volts!!


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> 1.693 Volts!!


Yes sir.


----------



## Knoxx29

https://valid.x86.fr/kipz0q


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/kipz0q




















Must have been cold....


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have been cold....


I haven't mentioned it before but i have a Waterchiller, i set it to run at 10c while going for 5.2GHz+


----------



## Shadowline2553

Finally managed to get it to post and run at this frequency... https://valid.x86.fr/fpdtzg


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowline2553*
> 
> Finally managed to get it to post and run at this frequency... https://valid.x86.fr/fpdtzg


----------



## johnksss

Laptop 5405.29 Ghz
https://valid.x86.fr/jfr469

Laptop 5.406.59 Ghz
https://valid.x86.fr/bxdizz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnksss*
> 
> Laptop 5405.29 Ghz
> https://valid.x86.fr/jfr469
> 
> Laptop 5.406.59 Ghz
> https://valid.x86.fr/bxdizz


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/kipz0q


Just needed more volts!
Maybe 1.75...........


----------



## Pyounpy-2

i9-7980XE 5GHz

https://valid.x86.fr/bench/rtkrup/16


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyounpy-2*
> 
> i9-7980XE 5GHz
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/rtkrup/16


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I haven't mentioned it before but i have a Waterchiller, i set it to run at 10c while going for 5.2GHz+


Get it colder, let that sucker freeze solid.







Don't have to worry about condensation as much that way too.

Plus drop down to two cores and disable sensors in cpu-z, should help a bit as well.


----------



## JustinThyme

I9-7900X

https://valid.x86.fr/tm01kv


----------



## DR4G00N

Update.

Playing with my FX 8300 again. Amazing what a bit of cold will do.



https://valid.x86.fr/pune14


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinThyme*
> 
> I9-7900X
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/tm01kv


Your validation is not in your OCN member name. (DASBEAST, should say Justin Thyme) Please see the first post on the first page of this thread for conditions of entry and info on how to do that

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Update.
> 
> Playing with my FX 8300 again. Amazing what a bit of cold will do.
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/pune14


----------



## JustinThyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Your validation is not in your OCN member name. (DASBEAST, should say Justin Thyme)


Not like my machine by name with exact specs doesnt match up but whatever..

Not going through all the trouble and be like the pic....
Also not the first time here Ive been turned down over a simple technicality
Either way others can see what a 7900X can do with a WC loop:thumb:


----------



## alancsalt

Sorry, they're the same conditions for everyone.


----------



## JustinThyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Sorry, they're the same conditions for everyone.


https://valid.x86.fr/ir9q8k


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinThyme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Sorry, they're the same conditions for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/ir9q8k
Click to expand...


----------



## MrFox

8700K - https://valid.x86.fr/30lc5i


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> 8700K - https://valid.x86.fr/30lc5i




























Is it coincidence, or is there some reason the only validations for these are the bare 5GHz?

And what voltage? Not .68v?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> 8700K - https://valid.x86.fr/30lc5i




























.68v?

Is 5GHz all these can do?


----------



## MrFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> 8700K - https://valid.x86.fr/30lc5i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .68v?
> 
> Is 5GHz all these can do?
Click to expand...

Nope, new machine (as of Wednesday). Don't know how high I can go yet. Just now stretching its legs. 5.0GHz is very easy though. Here is a 5.2GHz validation.

MrFox - 8700K @ 5.2GHz - https://valid.x86.fr/30lc5i


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> 8700K - https://valid.x86.fr/30lc5i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .68v?
> 
> Is 5GHz all these can do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, new machine (as of Wednesday). Don't know how high I can go yet. Just now stretching its legs. 5.0GHz is very easy though. Here is a 5.2GHz validation.
> 
> MrFox - 8700K @ 5.2GHz - https://valid.x86.fr/30lc5i
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...



















You are now Number One 8700K!


----------



## MrFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> 8700K - https://valid.x86.fr/30lc5i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .68v?
> 
> Is 5GHz all these can do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, new machine (as of Wednesday). Don't know how high I can go yet. Just now stretching its legs. 5.0GHz is very easy though. Here is a 5.2GHz validation.
> 
> MrFox - 8700K @ 5.2GHz - https://valid.x86.fr/30lc5i
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are now Number One 8700K!
Click to expand...

Cool... I do not get that spot very often. No, I think CPU-Z probably is not reading that correctly. I can run 1.275V for 50x6 same as 7700K pretty much. Benchmark scores are better between 1.300-1.325V. The watts go up to 140-150W range with the higher voltage. After delid the temps are really good.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .68v?
> 
> Is 5GHz all these can do?


I haven't added mine here yet (It is in the Cinebench R15 thread though), but 5GHZ is definitely not all it can do, but it is all that I want it to do.

I've had the CPU as high as 5.2GHZ, and while it was reliable there it was running at 1.41V and hitting 83C with my cooling which is far higher than I want either to be on a system that needs a 24/7 overclock that can last several years.

It runs at 5.1GHZ with 1.37V and temps hitting in the low 70C range. Perfectly reliable and technically within safe limits across the board, but still higher voltage and hotter temps than I want to see with a CPU that needs to run 24/7 for several years.

So I settled for 5GHZ. I can run 5GHZ rock solid and reliable at 1.33V with max temps under stress testing a paltry 56C. I'm totally comfortable leaving my system there and expecting it to run years at that setting.

Now I just need to get the RAM settings sorted out. XMP is enabled but it still wants to run my 3600 speed RAM at 2600 speeds. As soon as I get that sorted it should bench and perform a lot better. Especially if I can drop the timings and keep the speed.


----------



## Agalpaf

https://valid.x86.fr/lsrixz

Winter is coming, and with it, outdoor watercooling.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agalpaf*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/lsrixz
> 
> Winter is coming, and with it, outdoor watercooling.




























Ah, wintercooling, one of the good things about being more than 40° north of the Equator ....


----------



## Agalpaf

Very true, I've been waiting all summer to get my 7600k cooled by the wild outdoors !


----------



## alancsalt

If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName. Stability is not a requirement. Using all cores is not a requirement.

We just want the fastest validation your PC can give, over 5GHz, with your member name on the validation.

If your validation isn't showing the right voltage, telling us is nice, but not compulsory. It does not affect acepance or rejection.


----------



## Agalpaf

Just realised you listed me in the 7700k section but I have a 7600k


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agalpaf*
> 
> Just realised you listed me in the 7700k section but I have a 7600k


FTFY


----------



## DR4G00N

New bench system I got up and running today.









Testing on water.
i3 7350K @ 5.2GHz 1.35V

https://valid.x86.fr/jtezhz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> New bench system I got up and running today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing on water.
> i3 7350K @ 5.2GHz 1.35V
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/jtezhz




























Given the rash of validations, I think you guys sleep all summer and wake up to overclock all winter.


----------



## n1kobg

This one can upto 5.4ghz but not stable. Right now,thats my gaming profile, after I dellided & put liquid metal. Around 24c drop. The cache is limiting factor here. 68c max temps on AIDA64-no air conditioner.
Funny thing I got almost no OC improvement after delliding, only temp drop.

https://valid.x86.fr/u47ess

ps. I regret that havent submited my 2500k on 5.2ghz as well







and I know it can more because of the high temps were limiting factor there.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1kobg*
> 
> This one can upto 5.4ghz but not stable. Right now,thats my gaming profile, after I dellided & put liquid metal. Around 24c drop. The cache is limiting factor here. 68c max temps on AIDA64-no air conditioner.
> Funny thing I got almost no OC improvement after delliding, only temp drop.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/u47ess
> 
> ps. I regret that havent submited my 2500k on 5.2ghz as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I know it can more because of the high temps were limiting factor there.


----------



## n1kobg

Ok im determined to get the 1st place for 7600k OC









http://valid.x86.fr/0w07ta


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1kobg*
> 
> Ok im determined to get the 1st place for 7600k OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0w07ta




















Yep, that'll do it.


----------



## Agalpaf

MUST.
NOT.
YIELD.

https://valid.x86.fr/07sgys


----------



## Agalpaf

Literally threw my rig out the door aha


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agalpaf*
> 
> MUST.
> NOT.
> YIELD.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/07sgys




















Battle lines are drawn. Agalpaf back in the lead.


----------



## DR4G00N

Update.

7350K @ 5.3GHz 1.37V

https://valid.x86.fr/y44m0k


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Update.
> 
> 7350K @ 5.3GHz 1.37V
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/y44m0k


----------



## DooRules

7980XE

https://valid.x86.fr/i4lcex


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> 7980XE
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/i4lcex


----------



## michaelbrower

thfallen


----------



## JCOC

I didnt get so lucky on this one
It also isnt fun to validate one for HWbot and one for this thread but hey rules are rules and thats what makes this thread legit!

https://valid.x86.fr/70alt5

https://valid.x86.fr/70alt5


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> I didnt get so lucky on this one
> It also isnt fun to validate one for HWbot and one for this thread but hey rules are rules and thats what makes this thread legit!
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/70alt5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/70alt5


----------



## MrFox

8700K @ 5.3GHz Validation - https://valid.x86.fr/fq4umn


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> 8700K @ 5.3GHz Validation - https://valid.x86.fr/fq4umn
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JCOC

*Hello everyone!! I am here try and help the OCN community. There is a giveaway among us!! Here is an link to the thread:*
[OCN LABS] GIVEAWAY Thermaltake View 27 Snow Ed and
*Please help us grow!!*
Thermaltake Smart RGB 700w PSU
*And here is a link to the OCN Youtube channel:*
https://www.youtube.com/user/Overclocknet
*Here are the two reviews:*


----------



## Knoxx29

https://valid.x86.fr/1wf4ex


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/1wf4ex


----------



## Knoxx29

https://valid.x86.fr/yly1jx


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/yly1jx


----------



## Pume91

https://valid.x86.fr/hprx5j

lol wrong link first


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pume91*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/hprx5j
> 
> lol wrong link first


You have to be showing 5000MHz or more.


----------



## JCOC

a little improvement

https://valid.x86.fr/jcqmkz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> a little improvement
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/jcqmkz


Er, um... you forgot to put your OCN member name in...


----------



## JCOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Er, um... you forgot to put your OCN member name in...


Well I guess I'm **** out of luck cuz the name isn't changing when I resubmit it......


----------



## Pume91

Oh come on lmao thats just normal bug ok i set black to 100.1 so ot doesnt show like that when i get home lmao.


----------



## alancsalt

That's the requirement. It's not the nearly 5000MHz Club. It is not the 50 x100MHz Club. It is the 5GHz (5000MHz) Club. It is stated quite clearly on the first post of the thread:

"If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName. Stability is not a requirement. Using all cores is not a requirement.
We just want the fastest validation your PC can give, of 5GHz or more, with your member name on the validation."

http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club


----------



## Knoxx29

a little improvement

Unfortunately just 4 cores, CPU it is not Delidded and the Dew point it is still too high to even dare to set the Waterchilller to run at less than 15c.

https://valid.x86.fr/lj937j


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> a little improvement
> 
> Unfortunately just 4 cores, CPU it is not Delidded and the Dew point it is still too high to even dare to set the Waterchilller to run at less than 15c.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/lj937j


----------



## Pume91

Here we go https://valid.x86.fr/bvq6n5


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pume91*
> 
> Here we go https://valid.x86.fr/bvq6n5


----------



## Pyounpy-2

New result using 7900X set 100MHz X 53 and power limit 350W VID:1.43V
7 cores 5290MHz and 3 cores 5190MHz automatically due to the power limitation.

https://valid.x86.fr/f9z72a


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyounpy-2*
> 
> New result using 7900X set 100MHz X 53 and power limit 350W VID:1.43V
> 7 cores 5290MHz and 3 cores 5190MHz automatically due to the power limitation.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/f9z72a




















Numero Uno in class..


----------



## mattliston

https://valid.x86.fr/u32rg4

Here is an update to my 8320e 5ghz oc.

dunno if its faster by a hair, but MAN!! look at that ddr3 speed and the match NB/HT link speeds! this cpu is a freakin beast.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/u32rg4
> 
> Here is an update to my 8320e 5ghz oc.
> 
> dunno if its faster by a hair, but MAN!! look at that ddr3 speed and the match NB/HT link speeds! this cpu is a freakin beast.


This is 5011.65 MHz
Old one is faster - 5016.18 MHz


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/u32rg4
> 
> Here is an update to my 8320e 5ghz oc.
> 
> dunno if its faster by a hair, but MAN!! look at that ddr3 speed and the match NB/HT link speeds! this cpu is a freakin beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 5011.65 MHz
> Old one is faster - 5016.18 MHz
Click to expand...

I cannot see the list of users/speeds

Even with NoScript disabled, it does not show up.

Apologies. Ill just crank the juice up sometime soon and turn it closer to 5.1GHz MUWAAHHAHHAHAHHHH


----------



## alancsalt

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vQ89biHoSUuLXUh0H19VpucpjPiqC5IRl_LP3l0wdDJrX_cFXzRepSNt20HN090W7fLF-GFLA-rx8IF/pubhtml

It's all enabled...


----------



## mattliston

Very strange. I disabled my add-ons (ghostery, adblock, noscript) and still nothing. But I can click your link and it opens the g-doc just fine

Maybe some earlier memory and northbridge testing corrupted something. Time to backup bookmarks and do a fresh firefox install


----------



## alancsalt

You've tried it in Chrome?


----------



## mattliston

nope, but internet exploder works fine.

Actually, I cannot even use my google account unless noscript is disabled, even if I whitelist all the websites I use.

I think its a temporary problem with my firefox.

Havent refreshed the version, gonna do it tonight. I wnat to beat my old records lol, dust is getting blown off fx4300 and fx6300, and gonna send them down the voltage trail until 5.1GHz or higher is achieved. Once those goals are hit, gonna see just how much CPU/NB votlage is needed for 3ghz on the fx4300, as northbridge does a noticably good job on vishera when over 2400MHz. Very similar to deneb/thuban, just MUCH harder to accomplish. Way to go AMD for making performance harder to achieve. AMD got lucky with deneb/thuban not having SSE4/4a, else many would still be running thuban/deneb


----------



## DR4G00N

Update. Got a proper board for this chip, a z170m ocf. win xp probably helped a bit too.

7350K @ 5.5GHz 1.425V.

https://valid.x86.fr/zghwsb

Under chilled water kept a few degrees above 0c to keep condensation from forming. Scales nice and runs 5.4GHz @ 1.375V quite stable.
I will try again later but with the coolant @ -25C


----------



## Essenbe

https://valid.x86.fr/y5ihn8


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Update. Got a proper board for this chip, a z170m ocf. win xp probably helped a bit too.
> 
> 7350K @ 5.5GHz 1.425V.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/zghwsb
> 
> Under chilled water kept a few degrees above 0c to keep condensation from forming. Scales nice and runs 5.4GHz @ 1.375V quite stable.
> I will try again later but with the coolant @ -25C




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/y5ihn8


----------



## rchapman

https://valid.x86.fr/vbdhaq


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rchapman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/vbdhaq


----------



## foxlite

Subbed here's some numbers and benches for the add.


----------



## alancsalt

How to submit your 5GHz or greater OC. From the first post of this thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *If you would like to be listed here, post an accepted (and not "bugged") CPU-Z validation URL showing a "core speed" or "frequency" of 5000.00 MHz or more in your Overclock.net UserName. Stability is not a requirement. Using all cores is not a requirement.*
> *We just want the fastest validation your PC can give, of 5GHz or more, with your member name on the validation.*
> 
> *If your validation isn't showing the right voltage, telling us is nice, but not compulsory. It is not a factor in acceptance.*
> 
> *(There is no excuse for a Rejected validation with an Intel chip, but considering CPUZ has long had issues with AMD, those validations will be accepted, until I am advised by top overclockers that this situation no longer applies..)*
> 
> *(When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)*
> *Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.*


By inspecting the banner component of your image, i got the url you should have posted, https://valid.x86.fr/pj8p19 , but it is in the name "FoxTech", not the "foxlite" it needs to be.


----------



## foxlite

Understood was uploaded from a bench pic I took on my cell. Will make the necessary changes and upload some more comprehensive and validated results as well as current config over 5.0 using my overclock account name.


----------



## foxlite

Validated CPU-Z in my current stable configuration.

https://valid.x86.fr/nubjcm


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlite*
> 
> Validated CPU-Z in my current stable configuration.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/nubjcm




























You got it.


----------



## Batboy

Better Validate that one chip hwinfo posted...it was good. But sadly Delid fail man hate to say it...tore into the top of the pcb in like 3 areas...then idk problems with the board, the strix...idk rmaed it fixed the pins in the memory area of the socket and it still won't pick up the ram....hung on the yellow led...so idk need to do something with it....got some Gigabyte mobo coming Ultra gaming one etc...see how it does. should be ok. new chip and some of the microcenter evga superSC 3200mhz kit...will be here in a few days. will see how it does.


----------



## mattliston

update - 8320e - asus crosshair v formula z

https://valid.x86.fr/ea411l

Thermally limited.

I however have dropped 6*C by adding my KRAKEN X62's 1400mm fans set as pull in addition to my standard H110i setup, for a push and pull setup.

Perhaps this means I can push for 5.1GHz.

At least I now know I can probably hit 5.2 or 5.3 if and when I go full DIY watercooling with a 420mm radiator in my new-not-new Fractal Define S I just got yesterday


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> update - 8320e - asus crosshair v formula z
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/ea411l
> 
> Thermally limited.
> 
> I however have dropped 6*C by adding my KRAKEN X62's 1400mm fans set as pull in addition to my standard H110i setup, for a push and pull setup.
> 
> Perhaps this means I can push for 5.1GHz.
> 
> At least I now know I can probably hit 5.2 or 5.3 if and when I go full DIY watercooling with a 420mm radiator in my new-not-new Fractal Define S I just got yesterday





















AMD FX-8320E


----------



## Veeto

another 7700k..

https://valid.x86.fr/ccxau6


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Havnt done alot of playn with the voltages yet. But its 100% stable. Just need to delid it and try for 5.1

https://valid.x86.fr/2nkr0x


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veeto*
> 
> another 7700k..
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/ccxau6


----------



## Agalpaf

Trying out a 7700k.

https://valid.x86.fr/6bgnf3


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agalpaf*
> 
> Trying out a 7700k.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/6bgnf3


----------



## alancsalt

Overclocks listed here don't have to be 24/7 stable. I'd expect 24/7 overclocks to be less than most posted here, especially top ones.


----------



## alancsalt

Not a requirement though. For this thread (as for HWbot) they only have to be "stable" enough to endure a CPUZ validation. Anything else is a personal choice.


----------



## JCOC

Also I would like to point something out. If you are on the HWbot OCN team and have a different Username on HWbot than on the OCN forums. You CAN NOT use your best HWbot frequency sub for a submission on this thread. You have to submit a submission to this thread with your OCN username, Your HWbot frequency subs will not count unless you have the same username on both HWbot and the OCN forums. I found this out the hard way. Lol


----------



## JCOC

Are 6GHz+ subs on this thread accepted?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> Also I would like to point something out. If you are on the HWbot OCN team and have a different Username on HWbot than on the OCN forums. You CAN NOT use your best HWbot frequency sub for a submission on this thread. You have to submit a submission to this thread with your OCN username, Your HWbot frequency subs will not count unless you have the same username on both HWbot and the OCN forums. I found this out the hard way. Lol


That is how it works out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> Are 6GHz+ subs on this thread accepted?


Anything over 5GHz.


----------



## JCOC

Not as good, but it will do......... for now.........

https://valid.x86.fr/vxti8q

https://valid.x86.fr/vxti8q

GPUPI 100M 14.029s


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> Not as good, but it will do......... for now.........
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/vxti8q
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/vxti8q
> 
> 
> 
> GPUPI 100M 14.029s





















i7-7700K


----------



## Pyounpy-2

7980XE @5.2GHz All core

https://valid.x86.fr/jrurbi


----------



## JCOC

Another small improvement on the i5-6600K

https://valid.x86.fr/xc6ksl


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyounpy-2*
> 
> 7980XE @5.2GHz All core
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/jrurbi





















i9 7980XE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCOC*
> 
> Another small improvement on the i5-6600K
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/xc6ksl





















i5-6600K


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

I'm tempted to beat the no3 5584.41 MHz oc, no2 is 7.7ghz ln2.
I am recviing a 8300 soon waiting for shipping and excited. 2016cpu batch confidence in golden core








Condiering I was able to pull out a 5552mhz on a very poor overclocking 4300, I feel confident in breaking 5584 on fx8300 with just a ok cpu bin.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> I'm tempted to beat the no3 5584.41 MHz oc, no2 is 7.7ghz ln2.
> I am recviing a 8300 soon waiting for shipping and excited. 2016cpu batch confidence in golden core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condiering I was able to pull out a 5552mhz on a very poor overclocking 4300, I feel confident in breaking 5584 on fx8300 with just a ok cpu bin.


Go for it.









This 8300 (1637PGS) was also a pretty terrible oc'er on all cores but once I dropped it down to two and got it a little cold it gained 700MHz for Superpi 1M. Never pushed it for max frequency yet, would give me a good reason to get it out again.


----------



## alancsalt




----------



## Pyounpy-2

soryy short period updae, my 7980XE @5.215GHz.
Because of low score of the CPU-Z benchmark in the previous case,
I want to upadate it to my new result here.

https://valid.x86.fr/4acv59


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyounpy-2*
> 
> soryy short period updae, my 7980XE @5.215GHz.
> Because of low score of the CPU-Z benchmark in the previous case,
> I want to upadate it to my new result here.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/4acv59





















i9 7980XE


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 8300 (1637PGS) was also a pretty terrible oc'er on all cores but once I dropped it down to two and got it a little cold it gained 700MHz for Superpi 1M. Never pushed it for max frequency yet, would give me a good reason to get it out again.


16xx = 2016 model, Bit scared now about not getting a golden bin


----------



## mattliston

the xxxxE chips are the ones that seem to do best with air and water.

Chips that clock terrible with air or water actually tend to do pretty darn well frozen.

My chip seems to have a pretty durable IMC though. 2730mhz northbridge at 1.4 volts cpu/nb, 4 hours prime blend stable
















the new Klevv 2800mhz DDR3 ram is coming in tomorrow. Only one day left to attempt to stabilize 2800-2900 northbridge. Found the sweet spot FSB/CLCK that will allow northbridge to run approx 5% faster than ram (norhtbridge is mandatory matching ram speed or higher)

I dont think I will be able to hit 2800MHz ram, even if northbridge somehow is 3ghz stable. IMC was getting a bit touchy when running near 2600MHz ram speeds


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> the xxxxE chips are the ones that seem to do best with air and water.
> 
> Chips that clock terrible with air or water actually tend to do pretty darn well frozen.
> 
> My chip seems to have a pretty durable IMC though. 2730mhz northbridge at 1.4 volts cpu/nb, 4 hours prime blend stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new Klevv 2800mhz DDR3 ram is coming in tomorrow. Only one day left to attempt to stabilize 2800-2900 northbridge. Found the sweet spot FSB/CLCK that will allow northbridge to run approx 5% faster than ram (norhtbridge is mandatory matching ram speed or higher)
> 
> I dont think I will be able to hit 2800MHz ram, even if northbridge somehow is 3ghz stable. IMC was getting a bit touchy when running near 2600MHz ram speeds


good luck







would love to hear how this affects gaming performance with fx cpu's so far I can't tell it helps much past 2600 cpu/nb... but that is with my 2400mhz ram so the extra ram speed might help the effect keep on going.


----------



## glnn_23

8700k @ 5.7Ghz with 1 core. custom water.

https://valid.x86.fr/n0hr8y


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> 8700k @ 5.7Ghz with 1 core. custom water.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/n0hr8y





























i7 8700K


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> 8700k @ 5.7Ghz with 1 core. custom water.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/n0hr8y


----------



## Essenbe

Not that it matters much, but....

https://valid.x86.fr/94m4bd


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Not that it matters much, but....
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/94m4bd
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





















i7 8700K

Only a Sith deals in absolutes; You do what you must.


----------



## TimberWolf93

Hoping to get into the 5GHz club.









https://valid.x86.fr/kbvpzn


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimberWolf93*
> 
> Hoping to get into the 5GHz club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/kbvpzn




























#92
i7 3770K


----------



## stubass

https://valid.x86.fr/18uwrj


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/18uwrj





























i7 7740X


----------



## Griefs

https://valid.x86.fr/cq9fgu


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griefs*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/cq9fgu




























#5
i7 8700K

Good Griefs....


----------



## Dylanlip

Here goes...

https://valid.x86.fr/d0y5a1


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dylanlip*
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/d0y5a1


i think you'll like this. As the first i5 8600K submission, you get:


























i5 8600K


----------



## Ground15

https://valid.x86.fr/5q1gw5
Xeon e5640 - with my old MSI x58 Pro-E. Just upgraded to an Asus Rampage II Extreme, it can handle similar BCLK, but should offer more headroom allowing me to use the turbo multis and disabling stuff. With better cooling more should probably be possible...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ground15*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/5q1gw5
> Xeon e5640 - with my old MSI x58 Pro-E. Just upgraded to an Asus Rampage II Extreme, it can handle similar BCLK, but should offer more headroom allowing me to use the turbo multis and disabling stuff. With better cooling more should probably be possible...




























#21
1366 Xeon


----------



## Ground15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #21
> 1366 Xeon


Gave it another go with my Rampage II extreme - this thing scales in a really weird way. It needs 1.6V for booting 5.0, but also boots 5.3 at 1.6V. With 1.65V it goes to 5.5GHz and with 1.7V it maxes out at 5.577 GHz - with 253 I'm at the limit of my board for the time being.

https://valid.x86.fr/ek1wqm

Single core under air - very very weird CPU (Cinebench successfully passes at 4.8GHz with 1.5V; x265 fails at anything over 4.4, even with 1.55V...).


----------



## alancsalt

Gave it another go with my Rampage II extreme - this thing scales in a really weird way. It needs 1.6V for booting 5.0, but also boots 5.3 at 1.6V. With 1.65V it goes to 5.5GHz and with 1.7V it maxes out at 5.577 GHz - with 253 I'm at the limit of my board for the time being.

https://valid.x86.fr/ek1wqm

Single core under air - very very weird CPU (Cinebench successfully passes at 4.8GHz with 1.5V; x265 fails at anything over 4.4, even with 1.55V...).[/quote]

















#5
1366 Xeon


----------



## PCBeast

PCBeast - Intel [email protected] Ghz

https://valid.x86.fr/wh9ch6


----------



## HvacGuru

HvacGuru Intel [email protected] https://valid.x86.fr/ycqb7b


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> HvacGuru Intel [email protected] https://valid.x86.fr/ycqb7b




























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBeast*
> 
> PCBeast - Intel [email protected] Ghz
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/wh9ch6


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

The cpu is only stable on prime at arround 4.7GHZ daily and 990 ud3 r5 with vrm air cooling mod, hits arround 100c, I tried going higher but the vrms start to throttle. Yes a very poor overclocking cpu.

I spent allot of time finding my max oc, I tried 5.35ghz and it crashed so I left it at 5.3GHZ.
I disabled all cores and the max cpu temp is arround 68c just for booting up and vadilating
https://valid.x86.fr/ftlj5p

EDIT： I am using a windows7 with everything backed up, I am doing a full reinsatll because I will be optimising my raid 0 configuration for more perfomance, this however means losing all data. I got a few background running programs uninstalled to try reduce load and get more oc.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> The cpu is only stable on prime at arround 4.7GHZ daily and 990 ud3 r5 with vrm air cooling mod, hits arround 100c, I tried going higher but the vrms start to throttle. Yes a very poor overclocking cpu.
> 
> I spent allot of time finding my max oc, I tried 5.35ghz and it crashed so I left it at 5.3GHZ.
> I disabled all cores and the max cpu temp is arround 68c just for booting up and vadilating
> https://valid.x86.fr/ftlj5p
> 
> EDIT： I am using a windows7 with everything backed up, I am doing a full reinsatll because I will be optimising my raid 0 configuration for more perfomance, this however means losing all data. I got a few background running programs uninstalled to try reduce load and get more oc.


----------



## Pyounpy-2

I would like to submit [email protected]
The score of CPU-Z benchmark(Ver.1.82.0.X64) was over 5000.
https://valid.x86.fr/wnckca


----------



## alancsalt

> Quote: Originally Posted by *Pyounpy-2*
> 
> I would like to submit [email protected]
> The score of CPU-Z benchmark(Ver.1.82.0.X64) was over 5000.
> https://valid.x86.fr/wnckca


 


























i7 8700K​


----------



## DR4G00N

Found a really nice P4 631.

5655MHz @ 1.46V, -7c Load. First Cedar Mill I've found that doesn't scale much at all with voltage. 

https://valid.x86.fr/ycqmy9


----------



## alancsalt

DR4G00N said:


> Found a really nice P4 631.
> 
> 5655MHz @ 1.46V, -7c Load. First Cedar Mill I've found that doesn't scale much at all with voltage.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/ycqmy9


----------



## DR4G00N

Had to take my fx 8300 back out for some benches and had a try at max freq while I had it chilled. This thing get's too hot on just my chiller though, really need some ln2.

5731MHz @ 1.7V

https://valid.x86.fr/unsrrt


----------



## KarlAzytzeen

Here is mine, ram OC not done yet.

https://valid.x86.fr/3q6t71


----------



## alancsalt

KarlAzytzeen said:


> Here is mine, ram OC not done yet.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/3q6t71


----------



## alancsalt

DR4G00N said:


> Had to take my fx 8300 back out for some benches and had a try at max freq while I had it chilled. This thing get's too hot on just my chiller though, really need some ln2.
> 
> 5731MHz @ 1.7V
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/unsrrt


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

http://valid.x86.fr/junt86

http://valid.x86.fr/cddjs6


----------



## alancsalt

Arne Saknussemm said:


> http://valid.x86.fr/junt86
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cddjs6

























"Descend, bold traveller, into the crater of the jökull of Snæfell, which the shadow of Scartaris touches (lit: tastes) before the Kalends of July, and you will attain the centre of the earth. I did it. Arne Saknussemm"
From "Journey to the Center of the Earth", by Jules Verne, 1864.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Cheers alancsalt!


----------



## DooRules

https://valid.x86.fr/0he0u8


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Nice DooRules :thumb:


----------



## mattliston

18 cores of 5ghz and 4ghz ram. thats gotta be a nice system to fart around with lol


----------



## Minotaurtoo

mattliston said:


> 18 cores of 5ghz and 4ghz ram. thats gotta be a nice system to fart around with lol


until it craps itself :lachen:.... sorry... all I saw was fart around with and the 12 year old came out in me.


----------



## DooRules

Arne Saknussemm said:


> Nice DooRules :thumb:



Thanks Arne... how is the darkisde treating you


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

DooRules said:


> how is the darkisde treating you


Well...it's not treating me to 5.0GHz but it's pretty sweet..and something new to play with


----------



## alancsalt

DooRules said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/i4lcex


Got that one up already.


----------



## DooRules

sorry wrong link, not sure what happened there...

https://valid.x86.fr/0he0u8


----------



## alancsalt

DooRules said:


> sorry wrong link, not sure what happened there...
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/0he0u8


----------



## stillsurfn

https://valid.x86.fr/qawa16

a question: what is a safe voltage to try higher than 5.4 Ghz ? I've been nervous to go above 1.44v.


----------



## alancsalt

stillsurfn said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/qawa16
> 
> a question: what is a safe voltage to try higher than 5.4 Ghz ? I've been nervous to go above 1.44v.

























Such a subjective question. A matter of opinion. There are those who think 1.35v. Personally I used to draw the line for "suicide runs" at 1.56v. It would probably vary from socket to socket too. Totally a matter of personal faith, and you know if you're "right" by whether your chip survives.

It's not just vcore either. Other voltages have their risk points too. Back in the Socket 1366 day I ruined the imc on a couple of chips.


----------



## JCOC

stillsurfn said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/qawa16
> 
> a question: what is a safe voltage to try higher than 5.4 Ghz ? I've been nervous to go above 1.44v.


If you are going for the highest frequency possible, Then I would say do it on a fresh install of windows 7 so there will be no startup apps putting to load on the CPU on start up. That way you could safely go to 1.50V with a nice water loop. A good way to tell if you wen to far is by checking the bottom of the CPU. For example, if you had a successful validation with CPU-Z but felt iffy about how much voltage was used. If the bottom of the CPU has discoloration, you went to far and you degraded the CPU a tiny bit. Also if you disable all but 2 cores, sometimes you can get an extra 100mhz at the same voltage. If you start benching on HWbot, then I would not go over 1.35V as there are some AVX benches that will destroy a CPU if you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## AvengedRobix

https://valid.x86.fr/rayx8i


----------



## alancsalt

AvengedRobix said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/rayx8i


----------



## Pyounpy-2

I try 5.8GHz 8700K (HT was off).
https://valid.x86.fr/zrk88l


----------



## alancsalt

Pyounpy-2 said:


> I try 5.8GHz 8700K (HT was off).
> https://valid.x86.fr/zrk88l


----------



## truehighroller1

https://valid.x86.fr/ur3bu5


----------



## alancsalt

truehighroller1 said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/ur3bu5


This is meant to be in your OCN member name rather than your computer name. See the very first post of this thread for conditions of entry, and how to insert your OCN name into a validation.


----------



## gjunki

https://valid.x86.fr/gsfkly

Cheers!


----------



## alancsalt

gjunki said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/gsfkly
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## gjunki

alancsalt said:


>


I don't see the option to add the 5ghz OC club into my signature when I go to my profile. Any tips?


----------



## alancsalt

Code for that is on first page of this thread, then go to Tools > UserCP > Signature


----------



## gjunki

alancsalt said:


> Code for that is on first page of this thread, then go to Tools > UserCP > Signature


Thank you sir!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Thought I'd see what an 8700K would feel like.
I'm sure I can squeeze some more out in time, but here's for starters...

https://valid.x86.fr/hn5ch6


----------



## alancsalt

DiGiCiDAL said:


> Thought I'd see what an 8700K would feel like.
> I'm sure I can squeeze some more out in time, but here's for starters...
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/hn5ch6


----------



## Dnic41

Took time to hit 5GHZ finally. 
https://valid.x86.fr/w1s43s


----------



## alancsalt

Dnic41 said:


> Took time to hit 5GHZ finally.
> https://valid.x86.fr/w1s43s


----------



## bloodhawk

5.314Ghz - https://valid.x86.fr/deupqj 

Weirdly enough this was easier than i thought it would be.


----------



## alancsalt

bloodhawk said:


> 5.314Ghz - https://valid.x86.fr/deupqj
> 
> Weirdly enough this was easier than i thought it would be.

























Given the voltage, doesn't look too hard for the i7-8700K.


----------



## DR4G00N

Evga X58 Classified 4-Way SLI back in action! Was having a problem with this board for the longest time where the voltage on the 3.3V rail would drop over time. Finally figured out that it was just the 24 pin having a bad connection, need to get around to putting a new connector on the board.

X5670 @ 5.4GHz 1.65V

https://valid.x86.fr/dsk0uw


----------



## alancsalt

DR4G00N said:


> Evga X58 Classified 4-Way SLI back in action! Was having a problem with this board for the longest time where the voltage on the 3.3V rail would drop over time. Finally figured out that it was just the 24 pin having a bad connection, need to get around to putting a new connector on the board.
> 
> X5670 @ 5.4GHz 1.65V
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/dsk0uw


----------



## stubass

the Start
https://valid.x86.fr/rl12fc


----------



## alancsalt

stubass said:


> the Start
> https://valid.x86.fr/rl12fc

























These scale at lower voltages than older cpu's?


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 8700K - 5.4GHz - https://valid.x86.fr/9idgid


----------



## alancsalt

MrFox said:


> MrFox - 8700K - 5.4GHz - https://valid.x86.fr/9idgid


----------



## bloodhawk

bloodhawk - 5.415Ghz - https://valid.x86.fr/g0db8m

Not sure why the snapshot on the right is showing 5.398Ghz :\


----------



## alancsalt

bloodhawk said:


> bloodhawk - 5.415Ghz - https://valid.x86.fr/g0db8m
> 
> Not sure why the snapshot on the right is showing 5.398Ghz :\


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - CPU-Z 5510.73 MHz Validation - https://valid.x86.fr/um06xh


----------



## alancsalt

MrFox said:


> MrFox - CPU-Z 5510.73 MHz Validation - https://valid.x86.fr/um06xh


----------



## alancsalt

JayR88 said:


> Need to get more People to join the Club. Have a Virtual Bar too Lol.


Ehrm?


----------



## feznz

feznz 8600k 5.6Ghz https://valid.x86.fr/ualk77


----------



## Aleslammer

Cheated turned off some cores, http://valid.x86.fr/2jg3t8


----------



## alancsalt

Aleslammer said:


> Cheated turned off some cores, http://valid.x86.fr/2jg3t8

























That is permitted.


----------



## n1kobg

I forgot to submit my OC-I think im gonna be 2nd place now after 5.6ghz for 7600k

I still regret i hadn't post my 2500k on 5.3ghz on 1.565v. And that was because of temp limitation-95c. My motherboard died after 6-7years

https://valid.x86.fr/0w07ta


----------



## isamu

I'm in the over 5Ghz camp now with my 8600K but I have a question. Is it OK to leave my computer running 24/7 or should I sleep it when not in use? Which is generally healthier for the CPU and increase its odds of lasting longer.


----------



## MrFox

isamu said:


> I'm in the over 5Ghz camp now with my 8600K but I have a question. Is it OK to leave my computer running 24/7 or should I sleep it when not in use? Which is generally healthier for the CPU and increase its odds of lasting longer.


I just turn my computers off when I am not using them. Never saw any point in sleep or hibernation. In fact, they cause more issues than anything else. Shutting down completely keeps everything running right. Leaving it turned on 24/7 is a waste of electricity and does not prolong system life. Hard drives, pumps and fans wear out like any other mechanical part.


----------



## Aleslammer

Another S2011, left all the cores on for this one 

http://valid.x86.fr/e9yi2i


----------



## alancsalt

Aleslammer said:


> Another S2011, left all the cores on for this one
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/e9yi2i

























I'm going to be gone for five days, starting in a few hours. Interstate. My Brother is remarrying, I'm best man... back on the 10th.


----------



## isamu

MrFox said:


> I just turn my computers off when I am not using them. Never saw any point in sleep or hibernation. In fact, they cause more issues than anything else. Shutting down completely keeps everything running right. Leaving it turned on 24/7 is a waste of electricity and does not prolong system life. Hard drives, pumps and fans wear out like any other mechanical part.


thanks. anyone else have any input?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

isamu said:


> thanks. anyone else have any input?


I'm the same (cold boot every time). If you're full WC then it pretty much only makes sense... danger of a leak while off is much, much lower than while running obviously. So if there's even a 0.01% chance of that happening - I'd want it to happen when I have a small chance of pulling the power before all the magic smoke escapes from everything. 

Besides resolving any issues with memory/image corruption that are possible with resuming from sleep/hibernation, a cold boot guarantees that you aren't running unnecessary processes as well (at least those that aren't automatically started at boot).

Add to that the fact that if you're running on even the slowest, cheapest NVME drive - you should be booting to desktop in less than 15 seconds regardless of OS and I can't really see the reason to ever use sleep at all.


----------



## jedi95

jedi95 - LGA 1151 8700K @ 5.7GHz all cores 1.5v BIOS
https://valid.x86.fr/q4mszt


----------



## Pyounpy-2

jedi95 said:


> jedi95 - LGA 1151 8700K @ 5.7GHz all cores 1.5v BIOS
> https://valid.x86.fr/q4mszt


Nice result!
Could you test the benchmark of CPU-Z?
It was my result 
https://valid.x86.fr/3kdkkm 
bios 1.47V LLC6.

This is because, I want to know the loaded voltage of your cpu.


----------



## stubass

Update... Voltage was set at 1.355 in BIOSV and reads 1.376V in CPUz but doesnt show on the validation 
https://valid.x86.fr/mhcirz


----------



## MrFox

stubass said:


> Update... Voltage was set at 1.355 in BIOSV and reads 1.376V in CPUz but doesnt show on the validation
> https://valid.x86.fr/mhcirz


The latest BIOS update for your board from ASUS may fix the voltage not reading correctly in CPU-Z. It did for my Maximus X Hero (WI-FI AC) motherboard.


----------



## alancsalt

jedi95 said:


> jedi95 - LGA 1151 8700K @ 5.7GHz all cores 1.5v BIOS
> https://valid.x86.fr/q4mszt



























stubass said:


> Update... Voltage was set at 1.355 in BIOSV and reads 1.376V in CPUz but doesnt show on the validation
> https://valid.x86.fr/mhcirz


----------



## bmgjet

bmgjet - LGA 2066 7900x @ 5ghz one core 1.320v
https://valid.x86.fr/u936yn


Been a long time wanting to rejoin this club after having my 8350 at 5ghz but my haswell-e and broadwell-e were both failures in the silicon lottery.
Current setup 7900x 1 core 5ghz, 7 cores 4.9ghz, 2 cores 4.8ghz. 100% stable, prime95 over night, realbench 8 hours and no crashes in a week.
Hopefully hit 5ghz 8 cores this coming weekend when I can work on my next step up on the overclock.


----------



## alancsalt

bmgjet said:


> bmgjet - LGA 2066 7900x @ 5ghz one core 1.320v
> https://valid.x86.fr/u936yn
> 
> 
> Been a long time wanting to rejoin this club after having my 8350 at 5ghz but my haswell-e and broadwell-e were both failures in the silicon lottery.
> Current setup 7900x 1 core 5ghz, 7 cores 4.9ghz, 2 cores 4.8ghz. 100% stable, prime95 over night, realbench 8 hours and no crashes in a week.
> Hopefully hit 5ghz 8 cores this coming weekend when I can work on my next step up on the overclock.

























1.32v would be your bios I assume, and that 1.284v in cpuz could be the droop......


----------



## feznz

you missed my submission @alancsalt



feznz said:


> feznz 8600k 5.6Ghz https://valid.x86.fr/ualk77


----------



## alancsalt

feznz said:


> feznz 8600k 5.6Ghz https://valid.x86.fr/ualk77


----------



## bmgjet

alancsalt said:


> 1.32v would be your bios I assume, and that 1.284v in cpuz could be the droop......


thats what hwinfo reads on the highest core underload. each core has a different voltage since they are overclocked individually.
CPUz has just picked a core at random with 1.266v being the lowest voltage core.


----------



## 1ntel

8700k https://valid.x86.fr/pda2b3


----------



## alancsalt

1ntel said:


> 8700k https://valid.x86.fr/pda2b3


Validation name must be, or include, full OCN member name. See the very first post of this thread for instructions on how to do that.


----------



## 1ntel

alancsalt said:


> Validation name must be, or include, full OCN member name. See the very first post of this thread for instructions on how to do that.


Apologies, https://valid.x86.fr/81cadv

Edit: Just to update 1.28v was stable in most cases but fails in Linpack testing, set 1.3v in bios it drops 1.296v and appears stable now.


----------



## alancsalt

1ntel said:


> Apologies, https://valid.x86.fr/81cadv


----------



## bmgjet

Update:
bmgjet, Intel Core i9 7900X @ 5111.54 MHz, 1.360v
https://valid.x86.fr/nd10fi

4.9 / 5ghz mix, single core 5.1ghz. 1.309v-1.360v


----------



## alancsalt

bmgjet said:


> Update:
> bmgjet, Intel Core i9 7900X @ 5111.54 MHz, 1.360v
> https://valid.x86.fr/nd10fi
> 
> 4.9 / 5ghz mix, single core 5.1ghz. 1.309v-1.360v




























i9-7900X​


----------



## toxick

AMD FX8350 https://valid.x86.fr/lnu87x


----------



## alancsalt

toxick said:


> AMD FX8350 https://valid.x86.fr/lnu87x


Much as I'd prefer not to be a pain, submissions are required to have the entire member name either as or within the submission name, and that last "k" missed out. :-(

Instructions on how to do this can be found in the very first post of this thread.


----------



## merlin__36

https://valid.x86.fr/k47ak8

5298.76 MHz (53 * 99.98 MHz) @1.395


----------



## alancsalt

merlin__36 said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/k47ak8
> 
> 5298.76 MHz (53 * 99.98 MHz) @1.395


----------



## jedi95

Pyounpy-2 said:


> Nice result!
> Could you test the benchmark of CPU-Z?
> It was my result
> https://valid.x86.fr/3kdkkm
> bios 1.47V LLC6.
> 
> This is because, I want to know the loaded voltage of your cpu.


This is for validation only and not stable under any load. It took 2 attempts to get a validation before crashing.


----------



## Kryptein

My attempt


----------



## alancsalt

Kryptein said:


> My attempt






To enter you in the results we need a cpuz validation made in your OCN user-name.
Instructions on how to do this may be found here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/297-...ions/678487-official-5ghz-overclock-club.html


----------



## Kryptein

Validation ~ https://valid.x86.fr/6igwem

Air cooled with Dark Rock TF and Noctua NF-A14 IPPC 3K PWM, Ambient 24c.


----------



## alancsalt

Kryptein said:


> Validation ~ https://valid.x86.fr/6igwem
> 
> Air cooled with Dark Rock TF and Noctua NF-A14 IPPC 3K PWM, Ambient 24c.




































5302.6 MHz
i5-8600​


----------



## merlin__36

https://valid.x86.fr/q21jt1


5300.66 MHz (53 * 100.01 MHz 1.45v 

Update.


----------



## alancsalt

merlin__36 said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/q21jt1
> 
> 
> 5300.66 MHz (53 * 100.01 MHz 1.45v
> 
> Update.


----------



## Aleslammer

Got a pretty good S1366 Xeon

http://valid.x86.fr/jendqn


----------



## alancsalt

Aleslammer said:


> Got a pretty good S1366 Xeon
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/jendqn


----------



## shar00750

8700k with apex z370 on 6800mhz ln2.
https://valid.x86.fr/a9zid0
and 7350k with apex z270 6800mhz ln2
https://valid.x86.fr/gse3sd


----------



## alancsalt

shar00750 said:


> 8700k with apex z370 on 6800mhz ln2.
> https://valid.x86.fr/a9zid0
> and 7350k with apex z270 6800mhz ln2
> https://valid.x86.fr/gse3sd



































6801.63 MHz
i7-8700K









6798.15 MHz
i3-7350K​


----------



## techjesse

i7 970 at 5.5GHz --- Asus Rampage II GENE --- Ln2  https://valid.x86.fr/7nfs3b


----------



## alancsalt

techjesse said:


> i7 970 at 5.5GHz --- Asus Rampage II GENE --- Ln2  https://valid.x86.fr/7nfs3b


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 8700K @ 5624.58 / 1.568V on chilled water

https://valid.x86.fr/inp83u


----------



## alancsalt

MrFox said:


> MrFox - 8700K @ 5624.58 / 1.568V on chilled water
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/inp83u


----------



## JovanKlisa94

*My I7-4790K 5ghz record*

Hi everyone i would like to enter 5ghz club with my I7 4790K chip. In the text is link with validation of 5ghz. 

http://valid.x86.fr/3s3ffd


----------



## alancsalt

JovanKlisa94 said:


> Hi everyone i would like to enter 5ghz club with my I7 4790K chip. In the text is link with validation of 5ghz.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/3s3ffd


----------



## Pyounpy-2

HT/on 8700k(6C12T) on maximus X apex at 5800MHz using chilled water with CPU-Z benchmark score.
https://valid.x86.fr/k5ptzh


----------



## alancsalt

Pyounpy-2 said:


> HT/on 8700k(6C12T) on maximus X apex at 5800MHz using chilled water with CPU-Z benchmark score.
> https://valid.x86.fr/k5ptzh


----------



## The red spirit

AMD FX at over 5GHz. 5150.84 MHz. Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH, 2 cores enabled, Asrock 970 Pro3 R2.0, no vrm heatsink or cooling, just hope that nothing will fry. 1.55v and suicide runs. Validated it with CPU-Z (name is The red spirit). Here's a link: https://valid.x86.fr/1zt0dg

Picture:









Please add me to this club, I was running stable at 4.92GHz with 2 cores and stable at 4.72GHz with all 6 cores enabled. I ran out of voltage and there's no LLC setting in UEFI. Also not cooled 4+1 power phase doesn't help. Surprisingly there weren't any voltage walls.


----------



## alancsalt

The red spirit said:


> AMD FX at over 5GHz. 5150.84 MHz. Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH, 2 cores enabled, Asrock 970 Pro3 R2.0, no vrm heatsink or cooling, just hope that nothing will fry. 1.55v and suicide runs. Validated it with CPU-Z (name is The red spirit). Here's a link: https://valid.x86.fr/1zt0dg
> 
> Picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please add me to this club, I was running stable at 4.92GHz with 2 cores and stable at 4.72GHz with all 6 cores enabled. I ran out of voltage and there's no LLC setting in UEFI. Also not cooled 4+1 power phase doesn't help. Surprisingly there weren't any voltage walls.


----------



## broodro0ster

Just testing my new CPU. I will push for more once it's delidded and when ambient temps aren't so high (28°C at the moment). This is my 24/7 setting btw.
http://valid.x86.fr/0dmkim


----------



## alancsalt

broodro0ster said:


> Just testing my new CPU. I will push for more once it's delidded and when ambient temps aren't so high (28°C at the moment). This is my 24/7 setting btw.
> http://valid.x86.fr/0dmkim


Catch 22 here broodrooster - your validation is in the name DESKTOP. Needs to be in your OCN member name. See conditions of entry in the very first post of this thread, along with instructions on how to change the name while doing a validation.


----------



## broodro0ster

alancsalt said:


> Catch 22 here broodrooster - your validation is in the name DESKTOP. Needs to be in your OCN member name. See conditions of entry in the very first post of this thread, along with instructions on how to change the name while doing a validation.


Woops. I'll do a new validation tonight


----------



## broodro0ster

alancsalt said:


> Catch 22 here broodrooster - your validation is in the name DESKTOP. Needs to be in your OCN member name. See conditions of entry in the very first post of this thread, along with instructions on how to change the name while doing a validation.


Here is the new validation: https://valid.x86.fr/yb85ym


----------



## alancsalt

broodro0ster said:


> Here is the new validation: https://valid.x86.fr/yb85ym


----------



## johnksss

https://valid.x86.fr/me15mz


----------



## alancsalt

johnksss said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/me15mz


----------



## DR4G00N

An 8700K I got a little while ago, 5.5GHz @ 1.45V with the chiller. Does 5.2GHz @ 1.375V stable on water.
https://valid.x86.fr/cefxcj


----------



## alancsalt

DR4G00N said:


> An 8700K I got a little while ago, 5.5GHz @ 1.45V with the chiller. Does 5.2GHz @ 1.375V stable on water.
> https://valid.x86.fr/cefxcj

























Good to see you there.


----------



## johnksss

https://valid.x86.fr/ab8mge


----------



## alancsalt

johnksss said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/ab8mge


----------



## glnn_23

Running a 7740x in an EVGA Dark at the moment. Pretty happy with it so far.

https://valid.x86.fr/ehz4cl


----------



## alancsalt

glnn_23 said:


> Running a 7740x in an EVGA Dark at the moment. Pretty happy with it so far.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/ehz4cl


----------



## broodro0ster

New validation after delidding
https://valid.x86.fr/fjcbuy


----------



## alancsalt

broodro0ster said:


> New validation after delidding
> https://valid.x86.fr/fjcbuy


----------



## mattliston

https://valid.x86.fr/wrcj2t


FX 9590, dated 1704 ( week 4, year 2017)


Loads up to just a HAIR over 1.5volts, cpu z falsely sees 1.488


loving it. Great stability as well.


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Been using the 5Ghz profile on my Maximus IX Code and has been stable for almost a year now. Will tinker will voltage at some point.

https://valid.x86.fr/ht18ez


----------



## alancsalt

mattliston said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/wrcj2t
> 
> 
> FX 9590, dated 1704 ( week 4, year 2017)
> 
> 
> Loads up to just a HAIR over 1.5volts, cpu z falsely sees 1.488
> 
> 
> loving it. Great stability as well.






























Graphics***** said:


> Been using the 5Ghz profile on my Maximus IX Code and has been stable for almost a year now. Will tinker will voltage at some point.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/ht18ez


----------



## Knoxx29

https://valid.x86.fr/525y0c


----------



## alancsalt

Knoxx29 said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/525y0c



































*i7-8086K*


"The 8086 (also called iAPX 86 ) is a 16-bit microprocessor chip designed by Intel between early 1976 and mid-1978, when it was released." Thus 40 years later, a new 8086.​


----------



## glnn_23

7940x on EVGA Dark

http://valid.x86.fr/1ke82a


----------



## alancsalt

glnn_23 said:


> 7940x on EVGA Dark
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1ke82a



































*i9-7940X*​


----------



## Ground15

https://valid.x86.fr/0w1h4x
E5620, 1.6V on air
Limited by BCLK.

https://valid.x86.fr/j7t20r
i3 550, 1.7V on water
limited by cooling.


----------



## alancsalt

Ground15 said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/0w1h4x
> E5620, 1.6V on air
> Limited by BCLK.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/j7t20r
> i3 550, 1.7V on water
> limited by cooling.


----------



## LordDain

https://valid.x86.fr/8takja
8600K 1.35V on custom watercooling
Not sure what is limiting (yet)


----------



## alancsalt

LordDain said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/8takja
> 8600K 1.35V on custom watercooling
> Not sure what is limiting (yet)


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

Hope this counts : ) 

https://valid.x86.fr/show_oc.php?id=1818045


----------



## alancsalt

TwirlyWhirly555 said:


> Hope this counts : )
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/show_oc.php?id=1818045

























Still valid, after all this time...


----------



## Beagle Box

New chip and MB in the old Beagle Box.
Heat is the limiter.
Might go for the de-lid.

8086 @ 5.3GHz on all cores. 
https://valid.x86.fr/nq8y17


----------



## alancsalt

Beagle Box said:


> New chip and MB in the old Beagle Box.
> Heat is the limiter.
> Might go for the de-lid.
> 
> 8086 @ 5.3GHz on all cores.
> https://valid.x86.fr/nq8y17


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Nostalgic...can I join yet this is old??

https://valid.x86.fr/show_oc.php?id=1805114


----------



## alancsalt

kairi_zeroblade said:


> Nostalgic...can I join yet this is old??
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/show_oc.php?id=1805114


----------



## coolroy

https://valid.x86.fr/7huxt1

Hope this is sufficient to join the club.


----------



## alancsalt

coolroy said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/7huxt1
> 
> Hope this is sufficient to join the club.


Did you make this a "private validation" by any chance? I ask because it does not display for me, but bounces me to a CPU-Z log-in screen.


----------



## coolroy

alancsalt said:


> Did you make this a "private validation" by any chance? I ask because it does not display for me, but bounces me to a CPU-Z log-in screen.


Sorry, my bad, was set to private before should be ok now.

https://valid.x86.fr/9aeqp6


----------



## alancsalt

We move on to a new problem. (Sorry, but be assured, many have suffered this torture.) 

On the first page of this thread, in the conditions of entry, it says "with your member name on the validation."

(When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)

Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.

(Instead of "GAZZA-PC" we're asking for "coolroy".)


----------



## coolroy

https://valid.x86.fr/562cha

Sorry folks.

Dam I am a noob this week.


----------



## alancsalt

coolroy said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/562cha
> 
> Sorry folks.
> 
> Dam I am a noob this week.

























We all were once.


----------



## Triggermike

*5.2 Giga Watts *

https://valid.x86.fr/mt4qik

CPU is Delidded can do 5.3ghz but not stable need more tweaking


----------



## alancsalt

Check a couple of posts above this for how to put your OCN username in a validation - a requirement....


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

New build... not yet delidded so only stable with one or two cores at that level... much more to come from this one, but it's gonna be a core-by-core basis I'm afraid.


https://valid.x86.fr/9sumph


Have some headroom temp and voltage wise - but X299 has it's own issues it seems so have to work those out first.


----------



## alancsalt

DiGiCiDAL said:


> New build... not yet delidded so only stable with one or two cores at that level... much more to come from this one, but it's gonna be a core-by-core basis I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/9sumph
> 
> 
> Have some headroom temp and voltage wise - but X299 has it's own issues it seems so have to work those out first.




































*i9-7820X*​


----------



## Pyounpy-2

I tried to OC 8086K.

https://valid.x86.fr/nk9d1c


----------



## alancsalt

Pyounpy-2 said:


> I tried to OC 8086K.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/nk9d1c



































*i7-8086K*​
Looks like you succeeded.


----------



## MrFox

Mr.Fox - Core i9-7960X @ 5005.88 - https://valid.x86.fr/fm17fg

Man, that's some crazy power draw at 50x16... love it, LOL.


----------



## alancsalt

MrFox said:


> Mr.Fox - Core i9-7960X @ 5005.88 - https://valid.x86.fr/fm17fg
> 
> Man, that's some crazy power draw at 50x16... love it, LOL.



































*i9-7960X*​


----------



## Ricwin

I forgot to update mine before getting rid of the system:


https://valid.x86.fr/w473gx


----------



## alancsalt

Ricwin said:


> I forgot to update mine before getting rid of the system:
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/w473gx


----------



## poah

playing about with an old FX 6300 that I've built into a PC for my boys to use in their room. crapics card (R7 250x 1gb) does its best for the games they play but will probably get a better one at some point.

Active cooling on the VRM using a wraith spire cooling fan; CPU cooled with an ID cooling frostflow 280. will probably try for more once it gets colder. 

5099.96ghz

https://valid.x86.fr/ymi69w


----------



## alancsalt

poah said:


> playing about with an old FX 6300 that I've built into a PC for my boys to use in their room. crapics card (R7 250x 1gb) does its best for the games they play but will probably get a better one at some point.
> 
> Active cooling on the VRM using a wraith spire cooling fan; CPU cooled with an ID cooling frostflow 280. will probably try for more once it gets colder.
> 
> 5099.96ghz
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/ymi69w


----------



## MrFox

Still tweaking.

Mr.Fox - Core i9-7960X @ 5104.97

https://valid.x86.fr/zdzldq


----------



## alancsalt

MrFox said:


> Still tweaking.
> 
> Mr.Fox - Core i9-7960X @ 5104.97
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/zdzldq



























You are still








*i9-7960X*​


----------



## MrFox

alancsalt said:


> You are still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i9-7960X*​


It is nice that it's benchable at that clock speed and not just a CPU-Z validation. Seems like I got fairly lucky (again) in the silicon lottery.


----------



## poah

tweeked it some more 

https://valid.x86.fr/yayl7b


----------



## KuroiJay

Here's mine...i'm new to the oc world
I7 8700k

https://valid.x86.fr/mdihkl


----------



## alancsalt

poah said:


> tweeked it some more
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/yayl7b




















KuroiJay said:


> Here's mine...i'm new to the oc world
> I7 8700k
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/mdihkl


----------



## iPDrop

My last submission was a 2700k well here's my 8700k https://valid.x86.fr/apws88


----------



## alancsalt

iPDrop said:


> My last submission was a 2700k well here's my 8700k https://valid.x86.fr/apws88


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - i9-7960X @ 5203.95

https://valid.x86.fr/lz1a4t


----------



## alancsalt

MrFox said:


> MrFox - i9-7960X @ 5203.95
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/lz1a4t




















You are still








*i9-7960X*​


----------



## Redwoodz

AM3+ 5.2GHz FX600 https://valid.x86.fr/e2qstm


----------



## alancsalt

Redwoodz said:


> AM3+ 5.2GHz FX600 https://valid.x86.fr/e2qstm


----------



## usmc362

https://valid.x86.fr/gm1e3v


----------



## alancsalt

usmc362 said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/gm1e3v





























i9-7980XE​


----------



## usmc362

https://valid.x86.fr/0vqc2w


----------



## alancsalt

usmc362 said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/0vqc2w




















i9-7980XE​


----------



## usmc362

https://valid.x86.fr/v50j0j


----------



## alancsalt

usmc362 said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/v50j0j



























*i9-7980XE*​


----------



## poah

Last overclock on this chip. getting replaced with an R5 2600 today. 

5400.25 mhz

https://valid.x86.fr/y7tyrt


----------



## alancsalt

poah said:


> Last overclock on this chip. getting replaced with an R5 2600 today.
> 
> 5400.25 mhz
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/y7tyrt


















​


----------



## Doub|eC|utch

socket 1151 i5 8600k @5GHZ 

https://valid.x86.fr/rm6k5b


----------



## alancsalt

Doub|eC|utch said:


> socket 1151 i5 8600k @5GHZ
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/rm6k5b


Submissions must be in the OCN user name, in your case, Doub|eC|utch rather than DESKTOP-1VGUCU3.
There are instructions on how to do this in the very first post of this thread.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/297...ions/678487-official-5ghz-overclock-club.html


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

After delid got all the cores up to 5. Would have gone farther, but temps prohibited this time... winter might get me a little more.


https://valid.x86.fr/6ly3tu


----------



## Ground15

http://valid.x86.fr/ystiq6
Xeon E5640 @ 5.836 GHz (Dry ice, 1.8V I think)
http://valid.x86.fr/c28v4l
Xeon E5649 @ 5.73 GHz (Dry ice, 1.75V I think)

Not the limit of these chips (even under dice) but I was busy with bclk and other stuff. Both chips are capable of 280+ BCLK so ~6 should be doable under LN2 for these, at least looking at others that clocked similar at ambient (32m at 4.45 - 4.5 with ~1.3V)


----------



## NoGuru

Hi Alan, been a long time. Hope you are doing well.
Once upon a time this thread meant a lot of hard work. Now some processors come stock at 5GHz.
This submission was super easy to achieve. https://valid.x86.fr/1r48ku


----------



## Wihglah

https://valid.x86.fr/lh4w2r

24/7 OC.


----------



## alancsalt

Ground15 said:


> http://valid.x86.fr/ystiq6
> Xeon E5640 @ 5.836 GHz (Dry ice, 1.8V I think)
> http://valid.x86.fr/c28v4l
> Xeon E5649 @ 5.73 GHz (Dry ice, 1.75V I think)
> 
> Not the limit of these chips (even under dice) but I was busy with bclk and other stuff. Both chips are capable of 280+ BCLK so ~6 should be doable under LN2 for these, at least looking at others that clocked similar at ambient (32m at 4.45 - 4.5 with ~1.3V)



























NoGuru said:


> Hi Alan, been a long time. Hope you are doing well.
> Once upon a time this thread meant a lot of hard work. Now some processors come stock at 5GHz.
> This submission was super easy to achieve. https://valid.x86.fr/1r48ku

























This thread records overclocks of 5GHz and above. 5GHz is the minimum, and 5GHz will usually put someone at the bottom of the lists. The hard work is up where the numero uno submissions are.
If the OP of the 6GHz thread ever updated it, then that might reduce this thread's relevance, but this thread still encourages ppls to try oc'ing, even if the chips have changed, and at least they can be sure their results will be listed.
Is there a 5GHz stock chip? (or is that with Turbo?)



Wihglah said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/lh4w2r
> 
> 24/7 OC.


----------



## NoGuru

alancsalt said:


> This thread records overclocks of 5GHz and above. 5GHz is the minimum, and 5GHz will usually put someone at the bottom of the lists. The hard work is up where the numero uno submissions are.
> If the OP of the 6GHz thread ever updated it, then that might reduce this thread's relevance, but this thread still encourages ppls to try oc'ing, even if the chips have changed, and at least they can be sure their results will be listed.
> Is there a 5GHz stock chip? (or is that with Turbo?)


It's with Turbo Stock but it's nothing to set it to run over 5GHz full time.
I'm tempted to get anther LN2 pot to see what I can do


----------



## Cotton

Now there is face I have not seen in a little while...


----------



## NoGuru

Cotton said:


> Now there is face I have not seen in a little while...


I can say the same. What's up old friend.
I am on car forums more these days but just built a new rig so just getting things sorted out. Reminds me I should update my sig.


----------



## 113802

Might as well join the 1151 list also. My previous 3770k was 24/7 stable, this 6700k is 4.9Ghz stable at 1.42v. 5Ghz required a ton of voltage to run cinebench.

Core i7 6700k @ 5025Mhz 1.6v

https://valid.x86.fr/3n1rw3

1105 is at 5025mhz


----------



## alancsalt

WannaBeOCer said:


> Might as well join the 1151 list also. My previous 3770k was 24/7 stable, this 6700k is 4.9Ghz stable at 1.42v. 5Ghz required a ton of voltage to run cinebench.
> 
> Core i7 6700k @ 5025Mhz 1.6v
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/3n1rw3
> 
> 1105 is at 5025mhz


----------



## Cotton

NoGuru said:


> I can say the same. What's up old friend.
> I am on car forums more these days but just built a new rig so just getting things sorted out. Reminds me I should update my sig.


Oh not too terribly much. 

A few days ago I logged in after a while and saw that all my profile pictures, the rep system, sig rigs, and my folding badge is gone.

Sad day! haha

I'm glad to see this thread is still going strong. I am still using my 3960X w/titans to game.


----------



## techjesse

Found a nice i7 980X  https://valid.x86.fr/a1zikf


----------



## alancsalt

techjesse said:


> Found a nice i7 980X  https://valid.x86.fr/a1zikf

























Good to c u again..


----------



## techjesse

Thanks Alan 
Setting up.... Rocking....lol


----------



## infernoballs

Any chance that my attachment in another thread can gain me admittance into the 5GHz club? I was hoping an exception could be made in my case because I'm a shameless coward who isn't interested in putting bare metal Windows on the internet as an indirect requirement although I do understand why you would 'make it so'.

I could do more screenshots or shower some adjudicator with unwarranted flattery. Just say the word. 

I sure do like that badge.

Link to attachment in my Ode to the Underdog post:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=233146&d=1542772402


----------



## alancsalt

infernoballs said:


> Any chance that my attachment in another thread can gain me admittance into the 5GHz club? I was hoping an exception could be made in my case because I'm a shameless coward who isn't interested in putting bare metal Windows on the internet as an indirect requirement although I do understand why you would 'make it so'.
> 
> I could do more screenshots or shower some adjudicator with unwarranted flattery. Just say the word.
> 
> I sure do like that badge.
> 
> Link to attachment in my Ode to the Underdog post:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=233146&d=1542772402


Conditions of entry are in the very first post of this thread.


----------



## infernoballs

Obviously I read them. If you're the decision maker then this is the Windows users only 5GHz club and I don't want to be a member of that.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

infernoballs said:


> I was hoping an exception could be made in my case because I'm a shameless coward who isn't interested in putting bare metal Windows on the internet as an indirect requirement although I do understand why you would 'make it so'.



Don't you have a spare drive? I suppose in a foil-hat sort of way I could understand you... but you could spoof MAC address or use another NIC in those cases. I have a Win7 install on an old 60GB SSD for that very purpose - only monitoring and torture testing tools on it. Of course since I own a house and car, have cable and a smartphone... I'm already way to 'hooked in' to care about those things for the most part.


----------



## Ground15

infernoballs said:


> Any chance that my attachment in another thread can gain me admittance into the 5GHz club? I was hoping an exception could be made in my case because I'm a shameless coward who isn't interested in putting bare metal Windows on the internet as an indirect requirement although I do understand why you would 'make it so'.
> 
> I could do more screenshots or shower some adjudicator with unwarranted flattery. Just say the word.
> 
> I sure do like that badge.
> 
> Link to attachment in my Ode to the Underdog post:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=233146&d=1542772402


If you can get a screenshot like that you can save a validation file and upload it from elsewhere on another OS 

Not fully OT:
http://valid.x86.fr/f7pr5d I guess I forgot I had this CPU, mainly because it was absolutely terrible, needing 1.7V for that valid. I've had other xeons validate 5 GHz at 1.4V...


----------



## alancsalt

Ground15 said:


> If you can get a screenshot like that you can save a validation file and upload it from elsewhere on another OS
> 
> Not fully OT:
> http://valid.x86.fr/f7pr5d I guess I forgot I had this CPU, mainly because it was absolutely terrible, needing 1.7V for that valid. I've had other xeons validate 5 GHz at 1.4V...


























Looks similar:
MR KROGOTH	5032.84 MHz	http://valid.canardpc.com/8pddf0 W3680	1.504v


----------



## domrockt

https://valid.x86.fr/fp9bg8

first Pic Prime 29.5 small FFts
second Pic 26.6 small FFts
5.7Ghz Moneyshoot 
but Prime stable is actually 5.3Ghz wit AVX -2

i am quite happy with my Chip


----------



## alancsalt

domrockt said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/fp9bg8
> 
> first Pic Prime 29.5 small FFts
> second Pic 26.6 small FFts
> 5.7Ghz Moneyshoot
> but Prime stable is actually 5.3Ghz wit AVX -2
> 
> i am quite happy with my Chip




















i7-8086K​


----------



## 033Y5

e5800 5040mhz
https://valid.x86.fr/gbandh


----------



## alancsalt

033Y5 said:


> e5800 5040mhz
> https://valid.x86.fr/gbandh


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11_LsLJQEXwqk0q0kDMHoOS_Po41Avxv3Dk50f7PVtFY/edit#gid=36


----------



## Tensorphase

Just hit these numbers today https://valid.x86.fr/6ibapw


----------



## alancsalt

Tensorphase said:


> Just hit these numbers today https://valid.x86.fr/6ibapw

























https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...HoOS_Po41Avxv3Dk50f7PVtFY/edit#gid=2035196176


----------



## FroofyBatwyvern

9600K at 5.0GHz (5000 MHz to be exact) at 1.420V set voltage/turbo LLC.

https://valid.x86.fr/w57qsj


----------



## alancsalt

FroofyBatwyvern said:


> 9600K at 5.0GHz (5000 MHz to be exact) at 1.420V set voltage/turbo LLC.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/w57qsj



























*i5-9600K*​


----------



## Darren9

It looks I beat FrootyBatwyvern into 1st place by a whole one hertz - very unexpected. It should be the same 50x100 but what can you do, rules are rules?

https://valid.x86.fr/5ljn6g


----------



## alancsalt

Darren9 said:


> It looks I beat FrootyBatwyvern into 1st place by a whole one hertz - very unexpected. It should be the same 50x100 but what can you do, rules are rules?
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/5ljn6g



































*i5-9600K*
You are heartbroken, I can tell..​


----------



## The red spirit

Improved my last overclock after discovering CPU voltage offset in BIOS. It's just a fancy name for LLC. Kind of. Here's a link: https://valid.x86.fr/rdkgah

Voltage reported is incorrect. It was set at 1.55V in bios + 150mV offset. In reality it was 1.6V and at super short peak it was 1.612V. 4 cores disabled too. Still overclocked without any VRM cooling.


----------



## alancsalt

The red spirit said:


> Improved my last overclock after discovering CPU voltage offset in BIOS. It's just a fancy name for LLC. Kind of. Here's a link: https://valid.x86.fr/rdkgah
> 
> Voltage reported is incorrect. It was set at 1.55V in bios + 150mV offset. In reality it was 1.6V and at super short peak it was 1.612V. 4 cores disabled too. Still overclocked without any VRM cooling.


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7960X @ 5314.87

https://valid.x86.fr/lrf74p


----------



## alancsalt

MrFox said:


> MrFox - 7960X @ 5314.87
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/lrf74p



























*i9-7960X*
Still the ONE​


----------



## splangie

i7-9700k @ 5, 1.3v - https://valid.x86.fr/fdz7s6


----------



## alancsalt

splangie said:


> i7-9700k @ 5, 1.3v - https://valid.x86.fr/fdz7s6



































*i7-9700K*
The ONLY ONE, so far​


----------



## splangie

alancsalt said:


> *i7-9700K*
> The ONLY ONE, so far​



Maybe this will get them going.


----------



## alancsalt

You could try for more clocks ya know...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

MrFox said:


> MrFox - 7960X @ 5314.87
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/lrf74p



Magnificent! Is that under LN or DI? Also curious if its direct die or not?


Great Job :specool:


----------



## JustinThyme

DiGiCiDAL said:


> Magnificent! Is that under LN or DI? Also curious if its direct die or not?
> 
> 
> Great Job :specool:


I think he uses a chiller. LN2 or DI would be much cooler on the temps, like negative. The CPUZ validate is showing 82C with 1.5 volts so definitley something at work past the typical water cooling.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

JustinThyme said:


> I think he uses a chiller. LN2 or DI would be much cooler on the temps, like negative. The CPUZ validate is showing 82C with 1.5 volts so definitley something at work past the typical water cooling.



Ah. Yeah I saw the 82C on there, but I've always taken that as a bit of a wildcard as I've seen LN scores with a medium positive temp displayed before - although maybe they've fixed that since.


A chiller would make sense... it's obviously not plain water!


----------



## splangie

alancsalt said:


> You could try for more clocks ya know...



I'm trying to make it easy. Sitting at 5.1 now and passing everything. Bit hot though, with an NH-U14S. I know some other folks here are running 5.1 on 9700k. I just need a reason to hit 5.2 and maybe a new cooler.


----------



## mojolou

i9-9900K @ 5.325GHz, Vcore=1.38v

https://valid.x86.fr/evmmla


----------



## alancsalt

mojolou said:


> i9-9900K @ 5.325GHz, Vcore=1.38v
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/evmmla



































*i9-9900K*​


----------



## DR4G00N

Haven't been here in a while so to make up for that here's a valid from mid last year. 

Pentium D 945 @ 5.3GHz
https://valid.x86.fr/vrspme


----------



## alancsalt

DR4G00N said:


> Haven't been here in a while so to make up for that here's a valid from mid last year.
> 
> Pentium D 945 @ 5.3GHz
> https://valid.x86.fr/vrspme


----------



## MrFox

DiGiCiDAL said:


> Magnificent! Is that under LN or DI? Also curious if its direct die or not?
> 
> 
> Great Job :specool:


Thanks. Yes, it is on chilled water. I have not been able to find a direct die kit available in the US yet. CaseKing cannot or won't sell me one.


----------



## The red spirit

Yet again with same PC. Now 5.288GHz. This time with worse cooling.

Validation:
https://valid.x86.fr/reiqf3


----------



## alancsalt

The red spirit said:


> Yet again with same PC. Now 5.288GHz. This time with worse cooling.
> 
> Validation:
> https://valid.x86.fr/reiqf3


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 9980XE @5.3GHz -- 1.45v:

https://valid.x86.fr/90as4u*


----------



## alancsalt

MrTOOSHORT said:


> *MrTOOSHORT -- 9980XE @5.3GHz -- 1.45v:
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/90as4u*



































*i9-9980XE*​


----------



## Ground15

W3520 - 5503.98MHz  http://valid.x86.fr/fvag69
forgot validating on xp, was running close to 5.6 on that :/ This chip needs LN2 not dice.


----------



## alancsalt

Ground15 said:


> W3520 - 5503.98MHz  http://valid.x86.fr/fvag69
> forgot validating on xp, was running close to 5.6 on that :/ This chip needs LN2 not dice.


----------



## Discordia666

Quick and dirty but actually stable. Voltage shows a bit high.

https://valid.x86.fr/cehnpx


----------



## alancsalt

Discordia666 said:


> Quick and dirty but actually stable. Voltage shows a bit high.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/cehnpx


From page 1 of this thread:
(When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.

So, if you could do another validation with Discordia666 in the name field, it would be accepted....


----------



## techjesse

Hi Alan  https://valid.x86.fr/5zlsxp


----------



## techjesse

one more  https://valid.x86.fr/qd2mlm


----------



## alancsalt

techjesse said:


> Hi Alan  https://valid.x86.fr/5zlsxp



































*i9-9900K*​



techjesse said:


> one more  https://valid.x86.fr/qd2mlm


----------



## vicyo

Forgot to post it here before 
i7-9700K @ 5.200GHz, Vcore 1.36v
https://valid.x86.fr/6eemzv


----------



## alancsalt

vicyo said:


> Forgot to post it here before
> i7-9700K @ 5.200GHz, Vcore 1.36v
> https://valid.x86.fr/6eemzv



































*i7-9700K*​


----------



## Discordia666

*Try again!!*



alancsalt said:


> From page 1 of this thread:
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.
> 
> So, if you could do another validation with Discordia666 in the name field, it would be accepted....




Sorry, had some problems. It wouldn't let me log in as Discordia (which was my name), so I had to create a new account and add 666. Anyway, here it is again:

https://valid.x86.fr/g66eu4


----------



## alancsalt

Discordia666 said:


> Sorry, had some problems. It wouldn't let me log in as Discordia (which was my name), so I had to create a new account and add 666. Anyway, here it is again:
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/g66eu4


----------



## alancsalt

Normally a validation just takes your computer's name. So if you changed your computer's name to Discordia666 .... that's another way..

I take it your validations are tied to your CPU-Z account? Is that what you meant? I have had a couple of accounts over the years, storing validations. Lost all my old ones once when they changed their system/hosting/database, whatever. Gave up relying on their accounts for anything..


----------



## Discordia666

You're probably right, though. It got the name from my computer. I didn't realise it did that. Well, whatever. It's just a name!


----------



## techjesse

Here's another  https://valid.x86.fr/dtvis3


----------



## alancsalt

techjesse said:


> Here's another  https://valid.x86.fr/dtvis3


----------



## Barefooter

Here's my i9-7900X @ 5135.97 with 1.39 vcore.

Looks like that's the new best clock speed for a 7900X :thumb:
https://valid.x86.fr/njgsl1

It would not boot at x52, so I tweaked the block up to 100.40 even though it shows 100.71 in the validation.

Funny thing is that is almost the exact same score I got with my 4790K back in 2014 except with 10 cores instead of four.
http://valid.x86.fr/kmdclq


----------



## alancsalt

Barefooter said:


> Here's my i9-7900X @ 5135.97 with 1.39 vcore.
> 
> Looks like that's the new best clock speed for a 7900X :thumb:
> https://valid.x86.fr/njgsl1
> 
> It would not boot at x52, so I tweaked the block up to 100.40 even though it shows 100.71 in the validation.
> 
> Funny thing is that is almost the exact same score I got with my 4790K back in 2014 except with 10 cores instead of four.
> http://valid.x86.fr/kmdclq



































*i9-7900X*​


----------



## Derek1

This is a start. May try for 5.4 if I can keep the thing cool.

https://valid.x86.fr/9eg2bn


----------



## alancsalt

Derek1 said:


> This is a start. May try for 5.4 if I can keep the thing cool.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/9eg2bn


----------



## centvalny

5.3G with Thermaltake water 3.0 AIO

https://valid.x86.fr/8ajefd


----------



## alancsalt

centvalny said:


> 5.3G with Thermaltake water 3.0 AIO
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/8ajefd


From page 1 of this thread:
(When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.

So, if you could do another validation with centvalny in the name field, it would be accepted....


----------



## Ground15

http://valid.x86.fr/h6nicn 








Finally got my 6 GHz valid  This chip can do more, wouldn't be surprised by 6.5 on Ln2...
http://valid.x86.fr/sdsfpz
Chip barely scales with cold, going from air to dry Ice barely brings 10 MHz BCLK. all my other chips scaled 15-20 MHz from that temp difference...


----------



## alancsalt

Ground15 said:


> http://valid.x86.fr/h6nicn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my 6 GHz valid  This chip can do more, wouldn't be surprised by 6.5 on Ln2...
> http://valid.x86.fr/sdsfpz
> Chip barely scales with cold, going from air to dry Ice barely brings 10 MHz BCLK. all my other chips scaled 15-20 MHz from that temp difference...



































*1366 Xeon (E5640)*​


----------



## centvalny

alancsalt said:


> From page 1 of this thread:
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.
> 
> So, if you could do another validation with centvalny in the name field, it would be accepted....


My bad. Thank you for the correction.

Here the correct valid https://valid.x86.fr/s5clla

Vcore @ 1.365V with Thermaltake water 3.0 aio cooler.


----------



## InUrFace

Not that it matters, but this is 24/7 and 100% stable. Not had one crash/bsod/error, runs as if it's not even oc'd. Just faster, lol.

https://valid.x86.fr/kq8pr7


----------



## alancsalt

centvalny said:


> My bad. Thank you for the correction.
> 
> Here the correct valid https://valid.x86.fr/s5clla
> 
> Vcore @ 1.365V with Thermaltake water 3.0 aio cooler.



































*i9 9900K*​


----------



## alancsalt

InUrFace said:


> Not that it matters, but this is 24/7 and 100% stable. Not had one crash/bsod/error, runs as if it's not even oc'd. Just faster, lol.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/kq8pr7


----------



## MoreBusSpeed

Completely stable. Daily driver. Voltage is a little off. 1.296V.


https://valid.x86.fr/dq4ukg


----------



## centvalny

MoreBusSpeed said:


> Completely stable. Daily driver. Voltage is a little off. 1.296V.
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/dq4ukg


Strong Bclk


----------



## MoreBusSpeed

I made out pretty decent. This is a good chip.


----------



## alancsalt

MoreBusSpeed said:


> Completely stable. Daily driver. Voltage is a little off. 1.296V.
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/dq4ukg


----------



## El Media Vida

Finally after a few hours trying to get the best voltage, I found the correct settings. A little higher voltage but I think it's normal for a Mini ITX Board. 
One hour on prime95 and counting 

https://valid.x86.fr/tjlan8


----------



## alancsalt

El Media Vida said:


> Finally after a few hours trying to get the best voltage, I found the correct settings. A little higher voltage but I think it's normal for a Mini ITX Board.
> One hour on prime95 and counting
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/tjlan8


----------



## JustinThyme

Hadnt pushed the vcore up on this chip. Might get it to go for less as this is just a bit toasty for my tastes but proof that a 9940X can do 5Ghz all cores at 1.275 
Summer time but one catch. I run a window AC in my office in the summer that is blowing 60F air right into the back of my case. Liquid below 25C

https://valid.x86.fr/cbqqh7


----------



## alancsalt

JustinThyme said:


> Hadnt pushed the vcore up on this chip. Might get it to go for less as this is just a bit toasty for my tastes but proof that a 9940X can do 5Ghz all cores at 1.275
> Summer time but one catch. I run a window AC in my office in the summer that is blowing 60F air right into the back of my case. Liquid below 25C
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/cbqqh7



































*i9-9940X*
The ONLY 9940X, so far​


----------



## jg8706

https://valid.x86.fr/rr91fs


----------



## alancsalt

jg8706 said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/rr91fs


----------



## SRICE4904

Been awhile since I've been on but got my 9900k to OC nicely and it is P95 stable
https://valid.x86.fr/sh27ah


----------



## alancsalt

SRICE4904 said:


> Been awhile since I've been on but got my 9900k to OC nicely and it is P95 stable
> https://valid.x86.fr/sh27ah


From page 1 of this thread:
(When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.

So, if you could do another validation with SRICE4904 in the name field, it would be accepted....


----------



## SRICE4904

Sorry about that. Here you go.
https://valid.x86.fr/1hnnes


----------



## alancsalt

SRICE4904 said:


> Sorry about that. Here you go.
> https://valid.x86.fr/1hnnes


----------



## techjesse

Hi Alan, been doing some benching  https://valid.x86.fr/pqw2zu


----------



## alancsalt

techjesse said:


> Hi Alan, been doing some benching  https://valid.x86.fr/pqw2zu



































*i9-9900K*​


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Nice clock! Too bad you can't run that kind of voltage and clock 24/7


----------



## Luck100

Feels like cheating with the 9900k but hey...why not.

https://valid.x86.fr/fupbj3


----------



## alancsalt

Luck100 said:


> Feels like cheating with the 9900k but hey...why not.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/fupbj3


----------



## Luck100

Overclockus Maximus
https://valid.x86.fr/d3g0dc


----------



## alancsalt

Luck100 said:


> Overclockus Maximus
> https://valid.x86.fr/d3g0dc


----------



## Ground15

http://valid.x86.fr/b49qkb
Found a scaling W3530  Needed 1.75V on Dry ice for that clock, most of these don't even scale to 1.65V


----------



## alancsalt

Ground15 said:


> http://valid.x86.fr/b49qkb
> Found a scaling W3530  Needed 1.75V on Dry ice for that clock, most of these don't even scale to 1.65V

























Only other listing of one of those is by NoGuru ..


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, my 7700K still does 5Ghz AVX stable but it gets hot as hell..
I'll validate later this evening just as a little update but the temps worry me a bit.. I mean, ambients are extremely high atm at like, 33c but still.

It does 5 @ 1.364-1.370v AVX prime 29 stable but temps are high 80's and in games low 70's with these ambients.. Is that something I should worry about at the voltage I run?

It's delidded and cooled with a Cooler Master ML360R RGB push pull but the fans run ~1100rpm peak to keep noise low.


----------



## JustinThyme

Imprezzion said:


> Well, my 7700K still does 5Ghz AVX stable but it gets hot as hell..
> I'll validate later this evening just as a little update but the temps worry me a bit.. I mean, ambients are extremely high atm at like, 33c but still.
> 
> It does 5 @ 1.364-1.370v AVX prime 29 stable but temps are high 80's and in games low 70's with these ambients.. Is that something I should worry about at the voltage I run?
> 
> It's delidded and cooled with a Cooler Master ML360R RGB push pull but the fans run ~1100rpm peak to keep noise low.


7700K is a hot chip. Got mine to 5.2 under water and ambient of about 22C but that still put the hottest core at 95C.


----------



## Imprezzion

So, low 70's in games / normal workload at 1.376v isn't something that I should worry about. I don't wanna overly degrade the CPU and I'm used to keeping my CPU's under 70 in normal load just to prevent that. Not that I'm keeping it very long as I wanna go to either X570 or Z390 for the ARGB support on those boards (Z170/270 only has analog 12V RGB) but still,. No need to hurt the CPU right?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Imprezzion said:


> So, low 70's in games / normal workload at 1.376v isn't something that I should worry about. I don't wanna overly degrade the CPU and I'm used to keeping my CPU's under 70 in normal load just to prevent that. Not that I'm keeping it very long as I wanna go to either X570 or Z390 for the ARGB support on those boards (Z170/270 only has analog 12V RGB) but still,. No need to hurt the CPU right?



I wouldn't worry too much about that voltage and temp... it might degrade eventually, but not likely before a 7700K is 'obsolete'. Certainly not before you upgrade to X570/Z390... unless you do a bunch of benching as well as gaming.

My 3770K ran 1.43V @ 5 with similar load temps for 5 years and actually got a little better with age (when I pulled it, it was able to be stable at 1.39 @ 5). Admittedly an apples to oranges comparison since it's not the same chip... but I'd hate to think that Intel produced significantly less durable products in 2017 than they did in 2011.


----------



## JustinThyme

^^^^you will get enough before its obsolete. Keep in mind these things were meant to run on air and the thermal limit is well above your loaded temps.


----------



## alidarkstone

Hi,

And my Results : https://valid.x86.fr/0pbwt1







instagram @alidarkstone


----------



## alancsalt

alidarkstone said:


> Hi,
> 
> And my Results : https://valid.x86.fr/0pbwt1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram @alidarkstone


From page 1 of this thread:
(When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.

So, if you could do another validation with alidarkstone in the name field, it would be accepted....


----------



## alidarkstone

alancsalt said:


> From page 1 of this thread:
> (When u do a CPU-Z validation, just put your Overclock.net name in the "Name" field instead of your "Computer Name" between clicking "validate" and "submit".)
> Rules to be accepted in the Club are easy. Post (don't PM) your CPU-Z Validation Link (not a screen shot) with your OCN Forums name in the NAME Field. See the Ani-Gif below for details and instructions. While I would probably accept BillyBob-PC if the OCN User Name was BillyBob, BillsPC would not be accepted. Your ENTIRE OCN User Name must be in the submitted by field.
> 
> So, if you could do another validation with alidarkstone in the name field, it would be accepted....


alidarkstone (in English) and alikaratas (in Turkish) same person. Its me  check instagram or hwbot profiles. I will edit my profile details.


----------



## alancsalt

It needs to be in your OCN User name, which is the english version of your name.


----------



## alidarkstone

Not Required. Its me. Whatever. I will post new test results with Phobya Radiator


----------



## Imprezzion

Soon. My 9900K obviously has no issues running 5.025 all core HT on AVX offset 0 stable but it gets a bit hot.. I mean I was worried about my 7700k last few posts but this thing.. my God.. 92c hottest core in Prime95 29 AVX enabled on 1.315v...

It's stable in daily workloads so far tho but I'm not testing with AVX again on this poor thing. Miracle my boards VRM doesn't start screaming for help lol. Only barely hits 90's with zero airflow on the VRM sinks.. (MSI Z390 MEG Ace).

I can validate CPU-Z a lot higher tho. Should I try to get a 6ghz all core HT off validation? It'll survive a boot or 2 on 1.60v.. I hope haha


----------



## alancsalt

Stability and/or all cores are not required for this thread. If you can get an unborked validation ..... conforming to the requirements set out on this thread's first page as well, of course...


----------



## H2OMachine

Got my build going after 6 months of putting it together, custom duel loop with 8086k hows 5.2ghz at 1.364v at 66c sound?
I'll look into the validation & stuff when I get home to post up.


----------



## Imprezzion

H2OMachine said:


> Got my build going after 6months of putting it together, custom duel loops. for those with 8086k how's 5.2ghz at 1.364v at 66c sound?
> I'll look into the validation stuff when I get home to post up.


Wow that looks amazing! I do notice a lot of foam / bubbles still in the loop / res or is that normal? I only ran semi-custom and never with a transparant res so.. 
Those clocks and voltages are well above average as well. Is it AVX or non-AVX stressed? 

Here's my validation for my 24/7 clocks. It idles one voltage step lower then it runs loaded. It should be 1.315v.










https://valid.x86.fr/dm8xeq


----------



## H2OMachine

just figured out that posting from a phone absolutely ruins it. The bubbles are normal it will dissapate as time goes on. I'm at 0 AVX and my computer says i can go 1.4 stable just haven't tried it yet.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

*First 5ghz OC*

https://valid.x86.fr/r002hu

Build is: i5-9600k
Corsair 900D
Asrock Z390 Taichi
EVGA GTX 1080 Hydo
Corsair RGB DDR4 16gigs

Powertrain
Rosewill Quark 1200w Full Modular PSU


Storage
Seagate 6tb Data Drive
Mushkin M.2. 1TB SSD

Cooling
Bitspower RGB CPU Block
GPU Block built in to GTX 1080
360mm Rad
240mm Rad
Phobya DC Pump
Barrow 200mm Res
AlphaCool 5.25 DC-LT Pump Res Combo

Monsoon Chaingun Compression 3/8OD x 1/2ID
EK duraclear tubing


----------



## alancsalt

Darren9 said:


> It looks I beat FrootyBatwyvern into 1st place by a whole one hertz - very unexpected. It should be the same 50x100 but what can you do, rules are rules?
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/5ljn6g





HardheadedMurphy said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/r002hu
> 
> Build is: i5-9600k
> Corsair 900D
> Asrock Z390 Taichi
> EVGA GTX 1080 Hydo
> Corsair RGB DDR4 16gigs
> 
> Powertrain
> Rosewill Quark 1200w Full Modular PSU
> 
> 
> Storage
> Seagate 6tb Data Drive
> Mushkin M.2. 1TB SSD
> 
> Cooling
> Bitspower RGB CPU Block
> GPU Block built in to GTX 1080
> 360mm Rad
> 240mm Rad
> Phobya DC Pump
> Barrow 200mm Res
> AlphaCool 5.25 DC-LT Pump Res Combo
> 
> Monsoon Chaingun Compression 3/8OD x 1/2ID
> EK duraclear tubing


You two are just going to have to share, equally, for now....


































*i5-9600K*​


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

So not a 24\7 OC but HAH! 

https://valid.x86.fr/m01p4y

88 degrees at idle but still 5.1ghz pushing 1.44v vcore

I dont feel comfortable pushing any higher untill I work out my loop and get some better temps


----------



## alancsalt

HardheadedMurphy said:


> So not a 24\7 OC but HAH!
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/m01p4y
> 
> 88 degrees at idle but still 5.1ghz pushing 1.44v vcore
> 
> I dont feel comfortable pushing any higher untill I work out my loop and get some better temps


Arrrrhhh, me evil plot worked! 
We have a clear winnah!


































*i5-9600K*​


----------



## H2OMachine

https://valid.x86.fr/a5x7sx

Build:
CPU- 8086k 5.2Ghz 24/7- 5.4Ghz Max
GPU- 1080TI SC Black edition
MB- ASUS XI formula
RAM- G.Skill Trident Z 32gb 3200mhz
M.2- 1TB Samsung 970 Evo
PSU- Corsair 1200W 

Cooling:
Custom Dual loops
GPU-Hardware Labs GTX 480 Rad
CPU- Hardware Labs GTX 480 Rad- 29C Idle 66C Loaded
EK Velocity CPU block
Phanteks GPU block
2x Aquacomputer D5 Next pumps
2X Aqualis 880ml resevoirs
Aquearo 6 Pro fan controller
18x Corsair Mag lev fans


----------



## alancsalt

H2OMachine said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/a5x7sx
> 
> Build:
> CPU- 8086k 5.2Ghz 24/7- 5.4Ghz Max
> GPU- 1080TI SC Black edition
> MB- ASUS XI formula
> RAM- G.Skill Trident Z 32gb 3200mhz
> M.2- 1TB Samsung 970 Evo
> PSU- Corsair 1200W
> 
> Cooling:
> Custom Dual loops
> GPU-Hardware Labs GTX 480 Rad
> CPU- Hardware Labs GTX 480 Rad- 29C Idle 66C Loaded
> EK Velocity CPU block
> Phanteks GPU block
> 2x Aquacomputer D5 Next pumps
> 2X Aqualis 880ml resevoirs
> Aquearo 6 Pro fan controller
> 18x Corsair Mag lev fans


----------



## H2OMachine

https://valid.x86.fr/7vusga

wish i could take number 3 but my computer doesn't like it:sad-smile


----------



## alancsalt

H2OMachine said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/7vusga
> 
> wish i could take number 3 but my computer doesn't like it:sad-smile


Ah, be proud. Above you is dry ice and LN2.


----------



## Darren9

alancsalt said:


> You two are just going to have to share, equally, for now....


Mine is actually a pre-built off the shelf Scan PC that came with a factory 5.001Ghz OC, there's no doubt in my mind that it'll boot Windows at 5.1001GHz but do you really want a pre-built back in first place on OCN? Probably better if I don't


----------



## alancsalt

Darren9 said:


> Mine is actually a pre-built off the shelf Scan PC that came with a factory 5.001Ghz OC, there's no doubt in my mind that it'll boot Windows at 5.1001GHz but do you really want a pre-built back in first place on OCN? Probably better if I don't


No-one here will lose any sleep over it. Go ahead. Let's see your BEST OC!


----------



## H2OMachine

alancsalt said:


> Ah, be proud. Above you is dry ice and LN2.


I guess thats not so bad, knowing that i got that far on my killer water loop, and at very decent voltage.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, this is what i managed to pull out of my 9900K on all cores and HT enabled. 

5.325Ghz works fine. 5.4 works as well but won't validate. Keeps BSoDing on clock_watchdog_timeout. I can't shove anymore volts down it as it already hits 91c booting on this voltage lol.. Oh well 1.507v is fine on 360 AIO water right 

https://valid.x86.fr/hpd0sb


----------



## alancsalt

Imprezzion said:


> Well, this is what i managed to pull out of my 9900K on all cores and HT enabled.
> 
> 5.325Ghz works fine. 5.4 works as well but won't validate. Keeps BSoDing on clock_watchdog_timeout. I can't shove anymore volts down it as it already hits 91c booting on this voltage lol.. Oh well 1.507v is fine on 360 AIO water right
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/hpd0sb


----------



## Ground15

http://valid.x86.fr/6y8873 
A 45nm chip that doesn't need voltage at all  It needed 1.52V for that valid, BCLK limited there, can probably get another ~50-100 MHz out of it if I put some more time into it. 32m at >5.5 needs 1.45V and can be ran without much time tweaking at all, craziest chip and easiest to run chip I've seen so far.


----------



## alancsalt

Ground15 said:


> http://valid.x86.fr/6y8873
> A 45nm chip that doesn't need voltage at all  It needed 1.52V for that valid, BCLK limited there, can probably get another ~50-100 MHz out of it if I put some more time into it. 32m at >5.5 needs 1.45V and can be ran without much time tweaking at all, craziest chip and easiest to run chip I've seen so far.


Your full OCN username isn't on that validation.


----------



## Ground15

alancsalt said:


> Your full OCN username isn't on that validation.


argh, right... http://valid.x86.fr/h4bkav Always forget the stupid numbers


----------



## alancsalt

Ground15 said:


> argh, right... http://valid.x86.fr/h4bkav Always forget the stupid numbers


----------



## tindolos

I'd like to join the club!!

https://valid.x86.fr/kg8s1l


----------



## alancsalt

tindolos said:


> I'd like to join the club!!
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/kg8s1l


Joined!


----------



## Ground15

https://valid.x86.fr/7rb76b E8400
https://valid.x86.fr/j8xe3y i3 540


----------



## alancsalt

Ground15 said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/7rb76b E8400
> https://valid.x86.fr/j8xe3y i3 540


































*i3 540*​


----------



## Ground15

E8500 https://valid.x86.fr/mit0yj
E8400 https://valid.x86.fr/5upenf


----------



## alancsalt

Ground15 said:


> E8500 https://valid.x86.fr/mit0yj
> E8400 https://valid.x86.fr/5upenf


----------



## Koniakki

Well, i'm only about just shy of 2 years late to the party but oh well.. 

https://valid.x86.fr/wv8c5j


----------



## alancsalt

Koniakki said:


> Well, i'm only about just shy of 2 years late to the party but oh well..
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/wv8c5j


----------



## Skitz0h

https://valid.x86.fr/z14pdk


----------



## alancsalt

Skitz0h said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/z14pdk


----------



## Skitz0h

https://valid.x86.fr/uba4zu

New entry


----------



## alancsalt

Skitz0h said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/uba4zu
> 
> New entry


----------



## Dark Side

I'm glad to be here 

8700k: https://valid.x86.fr/b8glz4


----------



## alancsalt

Dark Side said:


> I'm glad to be here
> 
> 8700k: https://valid.x86.fr/b8glz4


It occurs to me, I don't have to go to the darkside, the darkside has come to me....


----------



## bhsmurfy

Late to get here. ol 4690k just wouldn't do it for me.

About to see what I can get off this.
https://valid.x86.fr/6tynl8


----------



## alancsalt

bhsmurfy said:


> Late to get here. ol 4690k just wouldn't do it for me.
> 
> About to see what I can get off this.
> https://valid.x86.fr/6tynl8


----------



## iunlock

I saw this thread title in the Recent Discussions so I clicked it.  Wow original post was in 2010? Almost 10 years late, but hey better now than never eh? 

New Submissions: 

9900K @ 5.5GHz 
https://valid.x86.fr/flvj1i

8086K @ 5.3GHz
https://valid.x86.fr/gkcigw

Thanks!


----------



## bhsmurfy

https://valid.x86.fr/des596
Want to be like iunlock and get 5.5


----------



## alancsalt

iunlock said:


> I saw this thread title in the Recent Discussions so I clicked it.  Wow original post was in 2010? Almost 10 years late, but hey better now than never eh?
> 
> New Submissions:
> 
> 9900K @ 5.5GHz
> https://valid.x86.fr/flvj1i





























i9-9900K​


> 8086K @ 5.3GHz
> https://valid.x86.fr/gkcigw
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

bhsmurfy said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/des596
> Want to be like iunlock and get 5.5


































*i7 9700K*​


----------



## iunlock

alancsalt said:


> *i7 9700K*​


 Very nice mate.


----------



## Barefooter

iunlock said:


> I saw this thread title in the Recent Discussions so I clicked it.  *Wow original post was in 2010?* Almost 10 years late, but hey better now than never eh?
> 
> New Submissions:
> 
> 9900K @ 5.5GHz
> https://valid.x86.fr/flvj1i
> 
> 8086K @ 5.3GHz
> https://valid.x86.fr/gkcigw
> 
> Thanks!


Yes and back then it was quite the accomplishment to hit 5.0 GHz... now it's not so hard with modern CPUs.


----------



## JustinThyme

alancsalt said:


> *i7 9700K*​


35C? You bury that puppy in a snow bank?


----------



## iunlock

Barefooter said:


> Yes and back then it was quite the accomplishment to hit 5.0 GHz... now it's not so hard with modern CPUs.


It sure was... We've come a long way since then.


----------



## alancsalt

We know which ones are no effort; the barely 5GHz just to make the list... but there are still *some* mighty efforts.


----------



## bhsmurfy

JustinThyme said:


> 35C? You bury that puppy in a snow bank?


Actually... the res/pump for the loop is outside(North facing... so yeah it is kinda in a snow bank) and tubing comes thru my window. I idle right around 0-5c at night. 20-25c day. The condensation was freezing last night around the tubing/waterblock(gutted h100i)


----------



## JustinThyme

bhsmurfy said:


> Actually... the res/pump for the loop is outside(North facing... so yeah it is kinda in a snow bank) and tubing comes thru my window. I idle right around 0-5c at night. 20-25c day. The condensation was freezing last night around the tubing/waterblock(gutted h100i)


Nice....LOL


----------



## Dark Side

another one: 

https://valid.x86.fr/w88kc9


----------



## alancsalt

Dark Side said:


> another one:
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/w88kc9


----------



## HeatM1ser

Is this the proper way to submit my OC over 5GHz?

https://valid.x86.fr/vwms96


----------



## alancsalt

HeatM1ser said:


> Is this the proper way to submit my OC over 5GHz?
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/vwms96



It is.




























i7-9700K​


----------



## HeatM1ser

alancsalt said:


> It is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7-9700K​


Thank you very much!!! That was a very fast update


----------



## alancsalt

You can see a Google spreadsheet on page #1 of the thread with all results.

I try to put results up promptly.


----------



## GeneO

8086k submitted

https://valid.x86.fr/edv0ir


----------



## alancsalt

Whole ocn user name needs to be on the validation. See the very first post in this Club..


----------



## GeneO

https://valid.x86.fr/xr055i


----------



## alancsalt

GeneO said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/xr055i


----------



## keeph8n

AM3+

https://valid.x86.fr/zn4rvt



7350K

https://valid.x86.fr/qgcdj1


7740X

https://valid.x86.fr/medecz


X5690
https://valid.x86.fr/8yybxj


10980XE
https://valid.x86.fr/41pn16


980X
https://valid.x86.fr/7hkz3y


2950X
http://valid.x86.fr/b7u54l


3970X
https://valid.x86.fr/s0jvmg


2970WX
http://valid.x86.fr/fb9nrl


1900X
https://valid.x86.fr/qzg3zj


----------



## alancsalt

Well, that was epic.



keeph8n said:


> AM3+
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/zn4rvt


































*FX9370*​



> 7350K
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/qgcdj1




























i3 7350K​



> 7740X
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/medecz




























AMD 7740X​



> X5690
> https://valid.x86.fr/8yybxj




























1366 Xeon​



> 10980XE
> https://valid.x86.fr/41pn16


































*10980XE*​[/quote]




> 980X
> https://valid.x86.fr/7hkz3y




























> 2950X
> http://valid.x86.fr/b7u54l


































*AMD 2950X*​




> 3970X
> https://valid.x86.fr/s0jvmg


































*AMD 3970X*​



> 2970WX
> http://valid.x86.fr/fb9nrl


































*AMD 2970WX*​



> 1900X
> https://valid.x86.fr/qzg3zj


































*AMD 1900X*​


----------



## keeph8n

alancsalt said:


> Well, that was epic.





Thanks


----------



## Barefooter

alancsalt said:


> Well, that was epic.


That was quite the submission! :specool:


----------



## Zemach

8086K 5.5/5.2 Vcore 1.385


----------



## alancsalt

Zemach said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/rridul
> 8086K 5.5/5.2 Vcore 1.385


----------



## 8051

Zemach said:


> 8086K 5.5/5.2 Vcore 1.385


Amazing. What kind of memory bandwidth and latency do you get at 4600Mhz.?!


----------



## Paul Armstrong

*i7 9700kf 5.3ghz*

https://valid.x86.fr/jpuy9e {Fixed it!



Vcore in bios was set to 1.49 with the LLC5.


----------



## alancsalt

Submission needs to be in "Paul Armstrong" name rather than "DESKTOP-2V5KRBR". Please see the very first post of this thread for conditions of entry, and the way to insert your Overclock.net user name into a validation.


----------



## Zemach

I took a picture for you to see.


8051 said:


> Amazing. What kind of memory bandwidth and latency do you get at 4600Mhz.?!


----------



## reachthesky

Deleted. Please delete and remove this account from this website as per gdpr laws.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
9940x 5005.25 1.280v 76c

https://valid.x86.fr/ez2ifr


----------



## alancsalt

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> 9940x 5005.25 1.280v 76c
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/ez2ifr


































*i9 9940x*​


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Boom thanks :thumb:


----------



## alancsalt

Paul Armstrong said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/jpuy9e {Fixed it!
> 
> 
> 
> Vcore in bios was set to 1.49 with the LLC5.


Paul, when you edit rather than repost, I don't get a notification. I only just noticed tonight you'd edited yr submission. Soz.

Also, I wasn't sure what the KF meant - I see it means no built in graphics, but gave it an own category....

































*i7 9700KF*​


----------



## gecko991

9700K at 5300mhz. G skill 3600 at 38oomhz.


----------



## 8051

@Zemach

Are you putting 2.5V through your memory to get those speeds and latencies? Do you hold the record for bandwidth and latency on any dual channel memory setup?


----------



## alancsalt

gecko991 said:


> 9700K at 5300mhz. G skill 3600 at 38oomhz.


CPUZ validation url required. Must be in OCN username. See very first post of this thread to find out how.


----------



## gecko991

8051 said:


> @Zemach
> 
> Are you putting 2.5V through your memory to get those speeds and latencies? Do you hold the record for bandwidth and latency on any dual channel memory setup?


 1.50v.


----------



## 8051

gecko991 said:


> 1.50v.


Zemach are you using some exotic cooling for your 8700k? Or just high end water cooling?


----------



## JustinThyme

Boom! Cant be one upped by like 5Hz

https://valid.x86.fr/t1uhep

5101.07 MHz all cores
1.295Vcore
LLC5


----------



## alancsalt

JustinThyme said:


> Boom! Cant be one upped by like 5Hz
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/t1uhep
> 
> 5101.07 MHz all cores
> 1.295Vcore
> LLC5



























*i9-9940X*​


----------



## dangerSK

Hi,
Can I join in ? 
https://valid.x86.fr/9x39b6


----------



## alancsalt

dangerSK said:


> Hi,
> Can I join in ?
> https://valid.x86.fr/9x39b6


It has to be in your "dangerSK" name. Conditions of entry on first page of thread, and instructions on how to easily insert your OCN username while validating. We hope to see you return... such a nice OC!


----------



## dangerSK

alancsalt said:


> It has to be in your "dangerSK" name. Conditions of entry on first page of thread, and instructions on how to easily insert your OCN username while validating. We hope to see you return... such a nice OC!


It was submit for hwbot long time ago, yea not gonna rebench 9900K just for OCN


----------



## z390e

https://valid.x86.fr/wyw4l0


----------



## alancsalt

z390e said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/wyw4l0


----------



## truehighroller1

https://valid.x86.fr/2zd5x5

Thank you!


----------



## ThrashZone

truehighroller1 said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/2zd5x5
> 
> Thank you!


Hi,
Beware goes to the devils den :devil:


----------



## alancsalt

truehighroller1 said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/2zd5x5
> 
> Thank you!


































*i9 7900X*​


----------



## JustinThyme

Yeah dial back that weak core LOL. 
Still decent all around with a scary 105C, I’d crap myself.


----------



## Jon01010

http://valid.x86.fr/ljhq09


----------



## alancsalt

Jon01010 said:


> http://valid.x86.fr/ljhq09


































*i9 10920X*​
A mere 5001.01MHz, so far....


----------



## JustinThyme

alancsalt said:


> *i9 10920X*​
> A mere 5001.01MHz, so far....


Well when its the only one....


----------



## Jon01010

JustinThyme said:


> Well when its the only one....



 I've been working on the stable settings for a 24x7 build which this one finally does. I have it up and passing a few benches, but not fully stable at 5.1/5.2 on most cores. When I get some time I'll pull up that profile and see if I can validate a step or two faster.


----------



## JustinThyme

Jon01010 said:


> I've been working on the stable settings for a 24x7 build which this one finally does. I have it up and passing a few benches, but not fully stable at 5.1/5.2 on most cores. When I get some time I'll pull up that profile and see if I can validate a step or two faster.


Join us in one of the other threads where we are loading them down for sustained runs if you are up for it. Some folks get their panties in a wad when you ask to see what their machine will do under heavily load for 10 mins or more. We all know this validation is a quick and dirty. Maybe we should start a sustained load thread.

Nice run though, you managed to get what some folks are calling junk CPUs past 5GHz without hitting 105C on a short validation test.


----------



## Jon01010

JustinThyme said:


> Join us in one of the other threads where we are loading them down for sustained runs if you are up for it. Some folks get their panties in a wad when you ask to see what their machine will do under heavily load for 10 mins or more. We all know this validation is a quick and dirty. Maybe we should start a sustained load thread.
> 
> Nice run though, you managed to get what some folks are calling junk CPUs past 5GHz without hitting 105C on a short validation test.


Yeah send me link to a thread for sustained runs. @Jpmboy mentioned the foldathon so I am going to run that next week. Doing some testing currently and had to add 0.005 to VCORE, but I've got a couple of hours stable folding now with Max package of 81C and Average package of 73C. Got to see what it does overnight. Once the foldathon is over I will have some time for some other loaded tests.


----------



## JustinThyme

Jon01010 said:


> Yeah send me link to a thread for sustained runs. @Jpmboy mentioned the foldathon so I am going to run that next week. Doing some testing currently and had to add 0.005 to VCORE, but I've got a couple of hours stable folding now with Max package of 81C and Average package of 73C. Got to see what it does overnight. Once the foldathon is over I will have some time for some other loaded tests.


Yeah Optimus Blocks have shown to be good performers. Jump on in, thats a good place. Multiple runs testing it out. Im running the Signature V2 all Nickel at the moment and about to start trials with the EK Magnitude full nickel in within a few days. I like the all nickel version. I know the raw copper theoretically is supposed to conduct heat better but the one attribute I don't like it its going to oxidize, not a matter of if but when. Theres a thread for cinebench scores but thats a step past this with pretty quick runs so long as your CPU has the umph and doesnt heat to 105C while doing it.


----------



## Monstieur

https://valid.x86.fr/0mskw5

Voltage table and more details here:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...9-10980xe-5-ghz-18-cores-82.html#post28360146


----------



## alancsalt

Monstieur said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/0mskw5
> 
> Voltage table and more details here:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...9-10980xe-5-ghz-18-cores-82.html#post28360146


































*i9 10900X*​


----------



## fingon82

https://valid.x86.fr/4heum0

i5 2500k 5605mhz 1,585v


----------



## Redwoodz

I feel dirty 
http://valid.x86.fr/werf15


----------



## alancsalt

fingon82 said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/4heum0
> 
> i5 2500k 5626.76 MHz 1,608v


----------



## alancsalt

Redwoodz said:


> I feel dirty
> http://valid.x86.fr/werf15


































*AMD Ryzen 5 2600
5335.09 MHz*​


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quick and dirty..... mmmm

https://valid.x86.fr/9hweut

Can't tell if this is good or not, seeing as there doesn't seem to be a lot of these around. Silicon Lottery has a 5Ghz OC in the top 3% @ 1.3v.....


----------



## alancsalt

sirleeofroy said:


> Quick and dirty..... mmmm
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/9hweut
> 
> Can't tell if this is good or not, seeing as there doesn't seem to be a lot of these around. Silicon Lottery has a 5Ghz OC in the top 3% @ 1.3v.....


































*i7 9800X*​


----------



## xtremefunky

Manged to get my Xeon up to there. Also with some MHz puffer 
VCore was 1,55V
https://valid.x86.fr/7yv0xi
Nice feeling with that old CPU


----------



## alancsalt

xtremefunky said:


> Manged to get my Xeon up to there. Also with some MHz puffer
> VCore was 1,55V
> https://valid.x86.fr/7yv0xi
> Nice feeling with that old CPU


































*Socket 2011 Xeon *​


----------



## neyel8r

wish i could join but sadly cpu-z does not exist on linux


----------



## fingon82

Windows virtual machine?


----------



## xtremefunky

Overclocked i7 8700K.
Daily used at 5,5GHz.
1,55VCore
https://valid.x86.fr/94pj35 (including CPU-Z Bench)
I think its a nice Chip. hahah


----------



## alancsalt

xtremefunky said:


> Overclocked i7 8700K.
> Daily used at 5,5GHz.
> 1,55VCore
> https://valid.x86.fr/94pj35 (including CPU-Z Bench)
> I think its a nice Chip. hahah


----------



## Zemach

8086K 5.6Ghz Cache 5.4Ghz Ram 4700Cl16


----------



## alancsalt

Zemach said:


> 8086K 5.6Ghz Cache 5.4Ghz Ram 4700Cl16
> https://valid.x86.fr/ktwum7


----------



## bhsmurfy

Still working on getting it up.








https://valid.x86.fr/n74i2v


----------



## alancsalt

bhsmurfy said:


> Still working on getting it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/n74i2v



























*i7 9700*​


----------



## xtremefunky

5400MHz on my delidded and directDie cooled 9900X
5500MHz would be stable too. But my MoBo doesnt want to hold that multiplayer longer than 1-2 seconds. Dont know why. Waayne. 5,4 are enough 
https://valid.x86.fr/m10htg


----------



## alancsalt

xtremefunky said:


> 5400MHz on my delidded and directDie cooled 9900X
> 5500MHz would be stable too. But my MoBo doesnt want to hold that multiplayer longer than 1-2 seconds. Dont know why. Waayne. 5,4 are enough
> https://valid.x86.fr/m10htg


































*i9-9900X *​


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quick update on mine.....

https://valid.x86.fr/229fff


----------



## alancsalt

sirleeofroy said:


> Quick update on mine.....
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/229fff



























*i7-9800X *​


----------



## gasolin

https://valid.x86.fr/riefmu


----------



## alancsalt

gasolin said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/riefmu


See first page of this thread for validation requirements.


----------



## gasolin

gasolin said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/riefmu


https://valid.x86.fr/tzqvg0


----------



## alancsalt

gasolin said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/tzqvg0


----------



## gasolin




----------



## Exostenza




----------



## alancsalt

Exostenza said:


>


----------



## KILLABUDZ

https://valid.x86.fr/9x84mi
5.1ghz at 1.37v under air.


----------



## alancsalt

KILLABUDZ said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/9x84mi
> 5.1ghz at 1.37v under air.




























i5 8600K​


----------



## alancsalt

Well, that certainly ruined all the older posts, post images, and the google docs rankings. The usual ruinous migration.


----------



## JustinThyme

10980XE 5.002GHz 1.32Vcore









Intel Core i9 10980XE @ 5002.05 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[n37gj1] Validated Dump by [email protected] (2020-11-16 04:04:35) - MB: Asus ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME ENCORE - RAM: 65536 MB




valid.x86.fr





Changed my mind 
5.103 @ 1.36Vcore








Intel Core i9 10980XE @ 5103.02 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[8n2ll2] Validated Dump by [email protected] (2020-11-16 04:41:33) - MB: Asus ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME ENCORE - RAM: 65536 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## alancsalt

JustinThyme said:


> 10980XE 5.002GHz 1.32Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9 10980XE @ 5002.05 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [n37gj1] Validated Dump by [email protected] (2020-11-16 04:04:35) - MB: Asus ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME ENCORE - RAM: 65536 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed my mind
> 5.103 @ 1.36Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9 10980XE @ 5103.02 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [8n2ll2] Validated Dump by [email protected] (2020-11-16 04:41:33) - MB: Asus ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME ENCORE - RAM: 65536 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr




























*i9 10980XE*​


----------



## originxt

10980xe @ 5.2ghz 1.36v









Intel Core i9 10980XE @ 5200.83 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[hkh5y0] Validated Dump by [email protected] (2020-12-03 03:58:06) - MB: EVGA Corp. X299 DARK - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## alancsalt

originxt said:


> 10980xe @ 5.2ghz 1.36v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9 10980XE @ 5200.83 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [hkh5y0] Validated Dump by [email protected] (2020-12-03 03:58:06) - MB: EVGA Corp. X299 DARK - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr




























*i9 10980XE*​


----------



## JustinThyme

Can’t be having that! As soon as I get done with putting everything back in my case I’m gonna have to go for at least 5201! LOL


----------



## HiLuckyB

With my 10980XE, I've made it to 5313 MHz Validated - Intel Core i9 10980XE @ 5313.81 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

But I made it to 5412 MHz Unchecked - Intel Core i9 10980XE @ 5412.43 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


----------



## alancsalt

HiLuckyB said:


> With my 10980XE, I've made it to 5313 MHz Validated - Intel Core i9 10980XE @ 5313.81 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> But I made it to 5412 MHz Unchecked - Intel Core i9 10980XE @ 5412.43 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


We went through "unchecked" validations back in [Official] 5GHz Overclock Club
Benchmark editors of that time said they were accepted.



























*i9 10980XE
5412.43 MHz*​


----------



## Zogge

Intel Core i9 10980XE @ 5104.71 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[nwa9py] Validated Dump by Zogge (2021-02-08 17:51:49) - MB: Asus ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME ENCORE - RAM: 65536 MB




valid.x86.fr





5.1 on 10980xe


----------



## alancsalt

Zogge said:


> Intel Core i9 10980XE @ 5104.71 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [nwa9py] Validated Dump by Zogge (2021-02-08 17:51:49) - MB: Asus ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME ENCORE - RAM: 65536 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.1 on 10980xe


----------



## Dan848

Yes, after a hard day I got very lazy and wasn't thinking properly.


----------



## mattliston

How is that an overclock when the cpu can hit 5ghz in factory form? Curious, is all.


----------



## alancsalt

I know, and that will probably become worse as time goes on... There was some kind of ruling back in the thread, but I canna' remember... I think we just list them, and leave it to members to know if there was any real effort involved.
Right now I'm travelling, lost my mobile, and having trouble verifying some log ins. What I'm wondering is, should this i9 9900KS get a fresh listing, or go with the 9900K?


----------



## Dan848

When this CPU was new I could not get it to 5.3GHz [EDIT: on all cores & 16 threads] no matter what I did, tried for a couple of weeks with no success. 5.29GHz was the best I could do and that was not stable. Now I find that I can't get it to 5.28GHz, degradation I suppose. Anyway, this is the best I could get it to today:









Intel Core i9 9900KS @ 5277.43 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[47393q] Validated Dump by Dan848 (2021-05-23 17:47:50) - MB: Gigabyte Z390 AORUS MASTER-CF - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## Dan848

Okay, according to the OP the number of cores running is not relevant, quote: *Using all cores is not a requirement.* [EDIT: Something I consider a cheat, however not my decision] So, here you go, 5.3GHz on air...









Intel Core i9 9900KS @ 5302.6 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[tacead] Validated Dump by Dan848 (2021-05-23 18:44:32) - MB: Gigabyte Z390 AORUS MASTER-CF - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## mattliston

It is not a cheat in any way. Its not like there are chips out tehre that can hit 5ghz on one core, but cannot get 4ghz on all cores.

Considering this thread was created in 2010, where it was near impossible to have an average chip be reasonably expected to hit 5ghz without exotic cooling.,.......


Nowadays, Intel has factory chips hitting 5,4ghz on 1 or 2 cores


----------



## 8800GT

IDK, I feel like the processor should not be able to boost to 5ghz by default to be eligible. Therefore, this thread should be limited to processors that only boost to a maximum of 4.9ghz, including using PBO/PBO2 or turbo boost. Otherwise, it may as well be the "5ghz club". On the other hand, you could make a case that PBO and Turbo Boost are essentially forms of overclocking, just pre baked in to the processor. Guess it would be up to the op and people as a whole to decide whether to discount newer processors.

I can say, however, that hitting 5ghz on a 5900x is nowhere near as awesome and exciting as it was when I tuned my 2500k to 5ghz, and I feel like that's the purpose of this thread.


----------



## Dan848

8800GT said:


> IDK, I feel like the processor should not be able to boost to 5ghz by default to be eligible. Therefore, this thread should be limited to processors that only boost to a maximum of 4.9ghz, including using PBO/PBO2 or turbo boost. Otherwise, it may as well be the "5ghz club". On the other hand, you could make a case that PBO and Turbo Boost are essentially forms of overclocking, just pre baked in to the processor. Guess it would be up to the op and people as a whole to decide whether to discount newer processors.
> 
> I can say, however, that hitting 5ghz on a 5900x is nowhere near as awesome and exciting as it was when I tuned my 2500k to 5ghz, and I feel like that's the purpose of this thread.


I know what you mean, I skipped the Intel 2500K, bought an i5 3570K and thought I was doing good to hit 4.8GHz. My first i7 7700K could do 5.2GHz, however it used a lot of voltage at that speed so I kept it at 4.8GHz for every day work, gave that CPU to my son after I bought an i7 7700K that would cruse along at 5.3GHz at less voltage than the first one at 4.8GHz. It's all silicon lottery. And, now with this i9 9900KS doing 5GHz out of the box the fun isn't there anymore, sometimes overclocking is still a pain though if I want to spend days or weeks tweaking to get maximum performance and after doing that for decades the pain isn't worth maximum effort anymore.


----------



## JustinThyme

Dan848 said:


> Okay, according to the OP the number of cores running is not relevant, quote: *Using all cores is not a requirement.* [EDIT: Something I consider a cheat, however not my decision] So, here you go, 5.3GHz on air...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9 9900KS @ 5302.6 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [tacead] Validated Dump by Dan848 (2021-05-23 18:44:32) - MB: Gigabyte Z390 AORUS MASTER-CF - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr


Im in the same boat as you. While it’s not required, in my book it’s all or none and even though it’s not required my conscience refuses to post up anything less than all cores. So the 3 I have on the list is all cores.


----------



## T.Sharp

Had my 9700k up to 5.3GHz all core @ ~1.43V (iirc) air cooled in Time Spy. Didn't do a CPU-Z validation, but 3DMark has to validate for it to be added to the scoreboard. If I don't get a special sticker from teacher, so be it









I scored 4 985 in Time Spy


Intel Core i7-9700K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060-3GB x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## alancsalt

We all have our own quirks/ethics about this... I list them. You know which ones you respect and which you don't.


----------



## JustinThyme

T.Sharp said:


> Had my 9700k up to 5.3GHz all core @ ~1.43V (iirc) air cooled in Time Spy. Didn't do a CPU-Z validation, but 3DMark has to validate for it to be added to the scoreboard. If I don't get a special sticker from teacher, so be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 4 985 in Time Spy
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7-9700K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060-3GB x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2511911
> 
> 
> View attachment 2511912


Now you need to take care of that GPU! 










I scored 26 605 in Time Spy


Intel Core i9-10980XE Extreme Edition Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti x 2, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## T.Sharp

JustinThyme said:


> Now you need to take care of that GPU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 26 605 in Time Spy
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9-10980XE Extreme Edition Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti x 2, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com


No doubt! I was holding out for the 30 series, but that didn't work out too well. Granted I haven't actually tried to get one from Micro Center yet.

2161MHz avg. on a single fan air cooled 1060 ain't tea bag though  Should be 6th place for single card 1060 3GB GPU score, first place for the combo. lol


----------



## JustinThyme

T.Sharp said:


> No doubt! I was holding out for the 30 series, but that didn't work out too well. Granted I haven't actually tried to get one from Micro Center yet.
> 
> 2161MHz avg. on a single fan air cooled 1060 ain't tea bag though  Should be 6th place for single card 1060 3GB overall, first place for the combo. lol


Im not even remotely interested is 30XX. Only thing that beats my pair of 2080Tis I’d a pair of 3090s amd MSRP for ONE of those is more than I paid for both of my 2080Tis let alone scalper prices. Would cost $5K or close to get what I wanted which would be a pair the Strix 3090 OC which would also mean a new Nvlink as they are different, 3080 doesn’t support it. Supposed to be dropping 3080Tis soon but don’t expect those to be available anywhere but the one place you can get any card you want if you want to sell a Kidney or chunk of your liver…..fleabay scalpers.


----------



## alancsalt

I'm back home, but Dan848, you've edited out your submission?


----------



## mouacyk

Dan848 said:


> When this CPU was new I could not get it to 5.3GHz [EDIT: on all cores & 16 threads] no matter what I did, tried for a couple of weeks with no success. 5.29GHz was the best I could do and that was not stable. Now I find that I can't get it to 5.28GHz, degradation I suppose. Anyway, this is the best I could get it to today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9 9900KS @ 5277.43 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [47393q] Validated Dump by Dan848 (2021-05-23 17:47:50) - MB: Gigabyte Z390 AORUS MASTER-CF - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr


What is the VCore under load and what LLC (if any) were you using?


----------



## mikemykeMB

Check it..not the same speed, but staying 5.0–







Old fart keeps going. Don’t hate FX


----------



## alancsalt

mikemykeMB said:


> Check it..not the same speed, but staying 5.0– Old fart keeps going. Don’t hate FX


That's your 2014 validation, AMD FX-8350 @ 5371.73 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR 
Not certain what you're trying to say ... that it is still holding that overclock?


----------



## alancsalt

Dan848 said:


> Okay, according to the OP the number of cores running is not relevant, quote: *Using all cores is not a requirement.* [EDIT: Something I consider a cheat, however not my decision] So, here you go, 5.3GHz on air...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9 9900KS @ 5302.6 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [tacead] Validated Dump by Dan848 (2021-05-23 18:44:32) - MB: Gigabyte Z390 AORUS MASTER-CF - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr


The rules are same as HWBot. It has been that way long before I became OP for this thread. All existing listings are on that basis. In the past other 5GHz threads using different standards have been attempted and I think this is the only survivor? As always you are free to start a new thread with different rules.

Not sure if this KS chip should be with the K's or not? Meanwhile:


























*i9 9900KS*​


----------



## mikemykeMB

alancsalt said:


> The rules are same as HWBot. It has been that way long before I became OP for this thread. All existing listings are on that basis. In the past other 5GHz threads using different standards have been attempted and I think this is the only survivor? As always you are free to start a new thread with different rules.
> 
> Not sure if this KS chip should be with the K's or not? Meanwhile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i9 9900KS*​
> 
> 
> alancsalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your 2014 validation, AMD FX-8350 @ 5371.73 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> Not certain what you're trying to say ... that it is still holding that overclock?
> 
> 
> 
> Not 5.3, but 5.0..its getting tired.
Click to expand...


----------



## alancsalt

It's been a faithful servant.


----------



## Exostenza

Decided to get 5.2ghz rock solid stable and I am loving every minute of it!









Intel Core i7 8086K @ 5200 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[buyj5m] Validated Dump by Exostenza (2021-06-14 23:55:02) - MB: MSI MEG Z390 ACE (MS-7B12) - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## alancsalt

Exostenza said:


> Decided to get 5.2ghz rock solid stable and I am loving every minute of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7 8086K @ 5200 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [buyj5m] Validated Dump by Exostenza (2021-06-14 23:55:02) - MB: MSI MEG Z390 ACE (MS-7B12) - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr


----------



## gasolin

Intel Core i7 10700KF @ 5000 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[2rczgd] Validated Dump by gasolin (2021-06-18 16:15:59) - MB: MSI Z490-A PRO (MS-7C75) - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## alancsalt

gasolin said:


> Intel Core i7 10700KF @ 5000 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [2rczgd] Validated Dump by gasolin (2021-06-18 16:15:59) - MB: MSI Z490-A PRO (MS-7C75) - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr


































*i7-10700KF *​


----------



## NoGuru

Not submitting anything, just wanting to say hi to an old friend since I don't stop in much.
Hope things are well for you.


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, peak overclock days seem to have passed... but all good.
I hope the same.. that all is well for you..


----------



## gasolin

alancsalt said:


> *i9-10700KF *​


I7 10700KF


----------



## alancsalt

meh... edited


----------



## OC-NightHawk

Mine is a Core i9-10900K running at 5151MHz on all cores at 1.334V. It tops at 5353MHz at up to 8 cores.

https://valid.x86.fr/dwglr7


----------



## JustinThyme

OC-NightHawk said:


> Mine is a Core i9-10900K running at 5151MHz on all cores at 1.334V. It tops at 5353MHz at up to 8 cores.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/dwglr7


Boss gonna make ya go with the rules and have your forum username on your CPUZ validation. [email protected] to get accepted.


----------



## OC-NightHawk

JustinThyme said:


> Boss gonna make ya go with the rules and have your forum username on your CPUZ validation. [email protected] to get accepted.


Oh sorry, resubmitted.

Intel Core i9 10900K @ 5152.27 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR (x86.fr)


----------



## alancsalt

Houston has a problem. Vertical Scope deleted my overclocked.net email I was given as former staff. No warning, no opportunity to make it a paid account ... anyway, that was the account my overclock.net Google.docs were tied to, so I can no longer update the tables..... so looks like my long association with overclock.net may have run its course.


----------



## JustinThyme

alancsalt said:


> Houston has a problem. Vertical Scope deleted my overclocked.net email I was given as former staff. No warning, no opportunity to make it a paid account ... anyway, that was the account my overclock.net Google.docs were tied to, so I can no longer update the tables..... so looks like my long association with overclock.net may have run its course.


Well that stinks, I guess we will just have to post up our stuff anyhow or resort to HWbot


----------



## alancsalt

I'm sorry guys...


----------



## JustinThyme

alancsalt said:


> I'm sorry guys...


Not your bad at all, You gave it one hell of a run. Your time was much appreciated!


----------



## MrFox

Mr. Fox - Ryzen 9 5950X - 5002.41GHz








AMD Ryzen 9 5950X @ 5002.41 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[zxwkfq] Validated Dump by Mr. Fox (2021-09-13 07:51:43) - MB: Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO - RAM: 16384 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## JustinThyme

MrFox said:


> Mr. Fox - Ryzen 9 5950X - 5002.41GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5950X @ 5002.41 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [zxwkfq] Validated Dump by Mr. Fox (2021-09-13 07:51:43) - MB: Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO - RAM: 16384 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2524792


You don’t count anymore! Too many entries! LOL
First 5950 5GHz I’ve seen. Can you get it to do 5GHz all cores?


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt said:


> Houston has a problem. Vertical Scope deleted my overclocked.net email I was given as former staff. No warning, no opportunity to make it a paid account ... anyway, that was the account my overclock.net Google.docs were tied to, so I can no longer update the tables..... so looks like my long association with overclock.net may have run its course.


Sorry Mr Fox....


----------



## o1dschoo1

alancsalt said:


> I'm sorry guys...


change the email on the account?


----------



## alancsalt

How? When I cannot get into it?


----------



## o1dschoo1

alancsalt said:


> How? When I cannot get into it?


i just changed my email on this account from account settings no issues. Didnt have to verify anything in my email.


----------



## JustinThyme

o1dschoo1 said:


> change the email on the account?


I dont know that he can still access them or Im sure he would have done just that. A bit slack on the part of the OCN Admins but I get it. I'm not sure about here but other forums I was staff on had hidden areas you couldn't access unless you were staff. I took a hiatus for about a month and went from being an Admin to nothing and they forgot to pull my privileges when they decided I was gone too long. They didn't waste any time after that replacing my title with Retired Staff and pulling all my admin rights. The new guy they let take my place run it into the ground. I kept activity up there and now its dead. There is one active Thread there now, Windows 11. Everything else the last post was from 2019 just after I left. When I was an admin there I drew in a lot of traffic with hidden script in my sig that was the same color as the page so you couldn't see it but it drew in hits from search engines and a lot of new members. Now there's next to nothing. The new guy looks like the only one left with a title of software director and he wasn't all that swift back in the Longhorn/Vista days. I just don't have the time to dedicate all the time. Sometimes work is slow and I do but right now Im getting ridden hard and not even getting put up let alone wet. Busier than a one armed wall paper hanger. It nearly always slows to a crawl right at Thanksgiving and stays that way until around February. Up to Thanksgiving though its running full bore as everyone wants projects done before the holidays and then they don't want to spend any money until after the first quarter of their fiscal year which is February. Im no spring chicken and as soon as my oldest graduates college (in her last semester now) and becomes employed the for sale sign on this overpriced high tax real estate in NJ is going up while the market is still high. That in itself will bank over $600K, Maybe more. Its damn near paid for and the neighbor across the street with zero updates just sold his himself on zillow for $699K. Ours has lots of updates, new roof, new high efficiency HVAC, granite everywhere and cherry hardwood floors that my back still hursts from laying. The butt ugly blue carpet had to go as did the sheet vinyl flooring in the kitchen area. Only thing left with carpet is the bedrooms and its all been replaced recently. Everything is sound and the curb appeal is great. Im known as they guy in the hood with the manicured yard. Do you realize how freakin hard it is to grow grass in the shade!! Two big tulip maples out front but a dense dark green luxurious lawn! Only took me 15 years to get it that way through a lot of trial and error finding a grass species that would grow there. Not s single weed in the yard anywhere!!

Anyhow Once the house is sold I'm punching out for good before Im too old to enjoy retirement. Goal was 55 but that came and went and the 60 year mark is right about when my daughter is done. My son who is younger is already gone. He hates school and decided he wanted to up and be a jarhead! USMC now. He's in Missouri somewhere waiting on MOS school them off to Okinawa.

Speaking of daughter she set a new state record for collegiate Volleyball for kills and digs in a single match and Player of the week for the entire state two weeks in a row. I cant imagine what its like playing with those damn masks on. Unlike most of the other gals she will dive for a dig where the others are afraid they will break a nail then she will get up after getting the dig to the setter and goes for the kill! She gets all banged up, wrapped up, and whines about it later LOL. Im usually the one to catch the whining. Shes had a good run. This is her last season as a 22YO.

So she's an honorary member of the 5GHz club!!


----------



## alancsalt

o1dschoo1 said:


> i just changed my email on this account from account settings no issues. Didnt have to verify anything in my email.


It is NOT my overclock.net account. It is a GOOGLE Docs account that was linked to my "overclocked.net" (their mistake when they set them up) email, which was really Gmail. Nothing to do with my overclock.net account profile, password or profile email.. An email account you can get from overclock.net, either paid, or complimentary when a staff member. In the past it was "for life" for retired staff. Vertical Scope decided not and deleted the retired staff email accounts. I have been told in no uncertain terms that there is no way it can be reinstated, even if I paid for it. It was the email I used to access Google docs for the list on the first page. They don't even allow google docs spreadsheets any more, ("security risk") but it got "grandfathered" in when hosting changed to Vertical Scope (who don't allow new Google docs). I discovered the hard way that since Vertical scope became hosts the moment I edit the first post of a thread with an embedded Google doc spreadsheet, it disappears forever. So, for the period of Vertical Scope hosting so far I have not edited the first post. Only edited the Google docs spreadsheet in Google drive. Now that the email linked to the Google docs spreadsheet has been deleted I can no longer access that Google docs account.

Do you understand?


----------



## o1dschoo1

alancsalt said:


> It is NOT my overclock.net account. It is a GOOGLE Docs account that was linked to my "overclocked.net" (their mistake when they set them up) email, which was really Gmail. Nothing to do with my overclock.net account profile, password or profile email.. An email account you can get from overclock.net, either paid, or complimentary when a staff member. In the past it was "for life" for retired staff. Vertical Scope decided not and deleted the retired staff email accounts. I have been told in no uncertain terms that there is no way it can be reinstated, even if I paid for it. It was the email I used to access Google docs for the list on the first page. They don't even allow google docs spreadsheets any more, ("security risk") but it got "grandfathered" in when hosting changed to Vertical Scope (who don't allow new Google docs). I discovered the hard way that since Vertical scope became hosts the moment I edit the first post of a thread with an embedded Google doc spreadsheet, it disappears forever. So, for the period of Vertical Scope hosting so far I have not edited the first post. Only edited the Google docs spreadsheet in Google drive. Now that the email linked to the Google docs spreadsheet has been deleted I can no longer access that Google docs account.
> 
> Do you understand?


Oh :/ that sucks man


----------



## o1dschoo1

alancsalt said:


> It is NOT my overclock.net account. It is a GOOGLE Docs account that was linked to my "overclocked.net" (their mistake when they set them up) email, which was really Gmail. Nothing to do with my overclock.net account profile, password or profile email.. An email account you can get from overclock.net, either paid, or complimentary when a staff member. In the past it was "for life" for retired staff. Vertical Scope decided not and deleted the retired staff email accounts. I have been told in no uncertain terms that there is no way it can be reinstated, even if I paid for it. It was the email I used to access Google docs for the list on the first page. They don't even allow google docs spreadsheets any more, ("security risk") but it got "grandfathered" in when hosting changed to Vertical Scope (who don't allow new Google docs). I discovered the hard way that since Vertical scope became hosts the moment I edit the first post of a thread with an embedded Google doc spreadsheet, it disappears forever. So, for the period of Vertical Scope hosting so far I have not edited the first post. Only edited the Google docs spreadsheet in Google drive. Now that the email linked to the Google docs spreadsheet has been deleted I can no longer access that Google docs account.
> 
> Do you understand?


open the spreadsheet save as then open it in trio office or microsoft office and you can edit it. I got a downloaded version of both spread sheets on my pc if you would like them.


----------



## MrFox

JustinThyme said:


> You don’t count anymore! Too many entries! LOL
> First 5950 5GHz I’ve seen. Can you get it to do 5GHz all cores?


Unfortunately, no CCD0 is strong and CCD1 is weaker. I wish that were possible, but 50x on CCD0 is better than most. The water chiller can barely keep it cool enough for CPU-Z validation at 50x. I sure do wish I could delid this and run it bare die like I have all of my Intel systems for several years. Switching from KPX to liquid metal dropped the load temps about 15°C, so that helped, too.

I will be back with 3DMark benches after my OptimusPC block for the 3090 K|NGP|N arrives. It will be interesting to see how the active cooling on both sides of the GPU works with the chiller.


alancsalt said:


> Sorry Mr Fox....


Man, I am really sorry to hear about what happened. That has to be maddening. No only a disservice to you considering how you have served this community for so long, but all whose results cannot be updated on the leaderboard.


----------



## alancsalt

o1dschoo1 said:


> open the spreadsheet save as then open it in trio office or microsoft office and you can edit it. I got a downloaded version of both spread sheets on my pc if you would like them.


Sorry, but I've given up on it all... it's been obstacle after obstacle for some time now... Even if I could reconstruct it, I couldn't put it back on page one. I'm retiring from overclock.net..I'm moving on...

If someone wants to take it over and keep it going somehow, I will agree to it.


----------



## MrFox

alancsalt said:


> Sorry, but I've given up on it all... it's been obstacle after obstacle for some time now... Even if I could reconstruct it, I couldn't put it back on page one. I'm retiring from overclock.net..I'm moving on...
> 
> If someone wants to take it over and keep it going somehow, I will agree to it.


I wish you well, bro. I might not be far behind you. I really don't like the direction tech is heading, and the way things are so grossly overpriced is ridiculous. The way things are getting dumbed down with little left for overclocking enthusiasts to be enthusiastic about is really taking all of the joy out of it. I'm nearing retirement age for work, too... one more year until 60. I will probably working to age 70 unless something unlikely happens, like winning Publisher's Clearinghouse sweepstakes, LOL.


----------



## Barefooter

alancsalt said:


> Sorry, but I've given up on it all... it's been obstacle after obstacle for some time now... Even if I could reconstruct it, I couldn't put it back on page one. I'm retiring from overclock.net..I'm moving on...
> 
> If someone wants to take it over and keep it going somehow, I will agree to it.


Thanks for keeping this thread going for so long!

As a long time subscriber to this thread I always enjoyed following along with all the top submissions!


----------



## Dziarson

AMD Ryzen 5 5600X @ 5023.83 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[q18wbp] Validated Dump by Dziarson (2020-11-17 09:35:10) - MB: ASRock X570 Phantom Gaming 4 - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr













😅


----------



## s1rrah

Recently bought a top 1% binned 8086K. It's unicorn level. Does 5.2ghz all day with just 1.32v ... for 5.4ghz I up it to 1.4v+ though I might be able to run lower. Insane chip. Really a good bit of silicon. Bought it from collector of high binned chips. I don't regret it...








reg












Here's the same chip at 5.4 with only 1.4v . .. Horizon Zero Dawn benchmark. Maxxed. 1440p

Delidded, custom copper IHS, liquid metal.


----------



## s1rrah

[please delete]


----------



## s1rrah

minimal calbiration required ... Alienware 38" at left and LG 27" IPS AT RIGHT


----------



## storm-chaser

s1rrah said:


> Recently bought a top 1% binned 8086K. It's unicorn level. Does 5.2ghz all day with just 1.32v ... for 5.4ghz I up it to 1.4v+ though I might be able to run lower. Insane chip. Really a good bit of silicon. Bought it from collector of high binned chips. I don't regret it...
> 
> View attachment 2527497
> reg
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2527498
> 
> 
> Here's the same chip at 5.4 with only 1.4v . .. Horizon Zero Dawn benchmark. Maxxed. 1440p
> 
> Delidded, custom copper IHS, liquid metal.


Yeah, we can say for sure it wasn't manufactured on friday afternoon...
For comparison, 9600KF, in my main rig, except I don't have hyperthreading.
Still I think your silicon is a little better than mine, because I have to run a tick more voltage at 5.2
And while it can bench at 5.4, it's not entirely reliable for gaming. I love the 9600KF because it was Intels best performance / cost ratio CPU at the time. Plus, it's essentially the same performance as a 9900k up to 6 cores, and it overclocks very well, like your chip.










But.... can your unicorn do this?


----------



## MrFox

Mr. Fox - 10850K - 5509.4 MHz








Intel Core i9 10850K @ 5509.4 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[kkhz0d] Validated Dump by Mr. Fox (2021-12-04 22:34:51) - MB: EVGA Corp. Z590 DARK powered by premamod.com - RAM: 16384 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## storm-chaser

Intel Core i5 9600KF @ 5801.39 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR (x86.fr)


----------



## HITTI

5.1


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

7.03 Ghz on my FX 8370, all core under LN2 with Sabertooth 990FX R3. Actual voltage at 1.98v.
















AMD FX-8370 @ 7037.49 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[iwnna0] Validated Dump by Cavemanthe0ne (2022-03-26 02:08:53) - MB: Asus SABERTOOTH 990FX R3.0 - RAM: 4096 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## saint19

I really miss those old days making OC all the night and burning things...


----------



## storm-chaser

storm-chaser said:


> View attachment 2540089
> 
> 
> Intel Core i5 9600KF @ 5801.39 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR (x86.fr)












@mouacyk 
I was just sandbanging 
















You can only laugh if you have something faster


----------



## saint19

storm-chaser said:


> Yeah, we can say for sure it wasn't manufactured on friday afternoon...
> For comparison, 9600KF, in my main rig, except I don't have hyperthreading.
> Still I think your silicon is a little better than mine, because I have to run a tick more voltage at 5.2
> And while it can bench at 5.4, it's not entirely reliable for gaming. I love the 9600KF because it was Intels best performance / cost ratio CPU at the time. Plus, it's essentially the same performance as a 9900k up to 6 cores, and it overclocks very well, like your chip.
> 
> 
> 
> But.... can your unicorn do this?
> 
> View attachment 2528457


From this post the most amazing thing is the Avril Lavigne picture....


----------



## storm-chaser

saint19 said:


> From this post the most amazing thing is the Avril Lavigne picture....


You are right. Avril inspired me to do this, it's the fastest 9600KF/K on HWBOT with non LN2 cooling (by a substantial margin).


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC




----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Its been a long time


----------

